# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Calya,Tana et Ulysse,les compagnons de shouki ,continuent leur route avec catis.

## catis

Voilà le nouveau post avec la suite des aventures.

Le post de shouki :

----------


## armance

Oui on va suivre les animaux de Langoléan, avec rappel hebdomadaire de Shouki symbole de son courage et de celui de ses "maitresses"
A bientôt

----------


## vidau fabienne

un bisou a vous toutes et aux gros bon ben on va attendre les photos des gros et ulysse ca va comment 
pour shouki elle sera eternellement la a regarder ce qui se passe ::

----------


## catis

Bon,donc le RDV est pris pour les trois gros à l'ecole veto de Nantes:Tana et Calya pour une sterilisation,Ulysse pour ses poumons,le 19 octobre,operation des filles le 20 et récupérations des deux le 20 au soir si tout va bien,mais tout va bien aller,forcément...
On va éviter de revivre ce cauchemard,surtout avec Tana qui a eu déjà un pyomêtre et une récidive.Voilà...
Bon,on a ramassé pas mal d'escargots avec armance et cath,c'est bien ,pas besoin de penser,ça vide la tête...

----------


## breton67

beaucoup de courage a vous c est dur de repartir avec un vide pareil  :: 
bonne chance a vos autres 4 pattes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Isa pour ta réponse, je n'ai pas dormi beaucoup, trop de chagrin pour ma petite shookinette!!! je n'ai pas ouvert l'ordi depuis samedi et quand je l'ouvre, je découvre qu'elle est partie, durdur!!!!!je n'arrête pas de pleurer, je l'aimais tellement, j'étais devenue une admiratrice devant son courage, le tien isa et celui de cath, votre volonté à vouloir l'en sortir..... il y a tellement de choses à dire. Hier soir quand j'ai lu le message qu'elle était partie, j'ai cru rêver, je n'ai même pas eu le courage de lire les autres messages pour comprendre ce qui s'était passé!!!! je suis dégoûtée, la vie est tellement dure et injuste. Je penserai à elle tous les jours comme d'habitude, elle reste dans mon coeur à tout jamais, si tu as besoin de moi isa, tu peux aussi me contacter par mp, bon courage, je vous embrasse bien toutes les 2

----------


## catis

Donc je lance un appel à bons de sterilisation pour tana et calya.
Tana a déjà fait un pyomêtre et une recidive,elle risque d'avoir le même problême que shouki,et si j'avais eu de quoi les stériliser,shouki serait peut-être encore avec nous.Ou partie sur la table et on s'en voudrait  de l'avoir fait opérer,qur voulez-vous, mais je m'en veux de ne pas l'avoir fait opérer.
Donc,le RDV est pris à l'ecole veto pour le 19/10 pour les deux,si je pouvais avoir des bons,ça eviterais la galère les mois suivants...merçi de chercher ,j'ai mon avis de non imposition et tout...
bises à toutes et tous,isabelle.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa bonjour, j'essaie de contacter l'associatin BB au plus vite,bon courage, bises à vous 2

----------


## catis

Chantal,j'ai imprimé ta lettre et ajouté un courrier pour appuyer ma demande,que je poste ce jour pour la fondation.
En subtance j'y met que il y a un an shouki etc...et qu'à l'epoque ils m'avaient refusé la moindre aide car mes chiennes n'etaient pas stérilisées,malgrés mon argument que j'avais fais coupé les boules du mâle (donc moins cher)pour éviter les chiots,et laissé les filles tranquilles,car aussi pas les moyens..
Mais que devant la perte de shouki par infection du pyomêtre et tana ayant eu deux pyomêtres,je balise et j'ai décidé de faire steriliser les deux filles,malgrés les risques pour tana,mais que ma situation est identique à l'epoque,et que deux bons de stérilisation seraient les bienvenus;.Voilà en gros;Je leur dit que le RDV est le 19 octobre,et qu'ilfaut faire vite...
Et voilà...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa rebonjour

En fait moi la lettre je l'ai envoyée par mail, pour essayer d'aller plus vite mais je ne sais pas ce que cela va donner. Tu as bien fait d'imprimer ma lettre,et d'en rajouter. Ce serait bien aussi que tous les fans de shooky notre bien aimée, fasse la même chose. Il faut se rassembler pour t'aider, maintenant tout le monde n'en a pas la possibilité, mais rien qu'un petit mail, l'adresse est sur le site de la fondation sinon je peux la donner : fbb@fondationbrigittebardot.fr, allez les fans, un coup de main pour isa et cath pour leur remonter le moral et dire qu'on est toujours à côté d'elle ainsi que......... shooky, bises à toutes

----------


## vidau fabienne

email envoyé a l instant et je pense avoir plutot bien tourné l histoire sans faire culpabiliser ni accuser juste un appel au secours , comme une conne j ai oublié de le copier coller , bises vous pensez qu ils repondent a tout le monde ou non

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour Fabienne et merci pour ton soutien. Je pense que la Fondation BB va répondre... en oui ou en non? L'année dernière j'avais envoyé un courrier pour obtenir de l'aide pour Shooky, la réponse a été négative mais ils m'ont répondu. A Cath et Isa ,la fondation a répondu également,mais elle demandait la stérilisation des chiennes. Sinon l'année dernière, j'ai stérélisé une chatte sauvage qui se trouvait dans notre camping et en retour la fondation BB a offert 15 bons de stérilisations gratuits pour les autres chats!!!mais on sait aussi qu'ils ont énormément de demandes et de travail!!!!!on verra bien, il faudrait une forte mobilisation même par mail mais pour montrer combien cath et isa ont besoin d'aide, bises à toutes!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

Oui,c'est une bonne idée que chacun(e) envoi un mail à la fondation BB pour notre cas...
Les deux stérilisations devraient couter 500 euros;Si pas de problême particulier bien sûr!!!
On viens de faire vacciner Ulysse,Tana et Leo aujourd'hui.On avait un décalage dans nos chiens,shouki etait avec Calya et les trois autres ensembles...
Sinon,je crois qu'on va avoir un sauvetage demain après midi pas loin d'ici,ça aussi ça vide la tête et ça evite de penser à shoukette.
La journée a été difficile,je me suis réveillée très mal,j'avais révé d'elle,je crois que j'ai compris le vide ce matin.
Elle me manque.La dernière semaine a été géniale,elle est venue chercher plein de calins,elle s'est baladé dans les parcs à escargots,c'est vraiment moche,vraiment.
Ce sera la seule et unique rott de ma vie.J'ai été très heureuse de faire ce bout de chemin avec elle,elle laisse un gros gros vide.Je crois que j'ai trop aimé cette grognasse pleine de dents,j'ai passé tellement de temps avec elle,à  la masser,l'electrostimuler,la baigner,oui,elle me manque trop.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa ton message me fait peine!!! je suis comme toi mais vraiment loin de son absence!!!!! j'imagine ce que tu vis, durdurdur et nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnpas juste devant tous vos efforts, il faut absolument que les fans de shooky se mobilisent pour vous remonter le moral, je compte sur toutes!!!!!!!!!!!!allez les filles faites quelque chose, il faut remonter le moral des troupes, isa nous parle mais cath!!!!!!!! sa maîtresse préférée, vit son deuil en silence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!courage, bises    je pense sans arrêt à vous!!!!!

----------


## catis

allez,je vais mettre un peu d'humour:aujourd'hui Ulysse a été vacciné,et bien il a 8 ans et des  problêmes de prostate;
Il est entré chez le veto et a directement baptisé le pot de fleurs posé par terre.Et un Ulysse qui pisse,il pisse,et pas qu'un peu,une grosse vessie de leo qui prends des medocs pour pisser car insuffisant renal...la secretaire a été très contente d'essuyer la piscine de monsieur...charmant,non?
Bon,je file au lit,je suis épuisée,isa.

----------


## Coline54

Au risque de me prendre la 2eme infraction de la journée... Sachez Isa et Cath que je suis de tout coeur avec vous et avec la meute qui doit elle aussi trouver etrange l'absence de votre crocorottferox, le temps apaisera la tristesse et un jour on arrivera a sourire en pensant a Shouki et ses facéties. Pour les sterilisations des gros je suis désolée de ne pouvoir vous aider  :Frown: mes 2 FA trouvent le moyen de tomber malades et si elles contaminent mes loulous... je suis mal va falloir assurer les soins
Shouki veille sur sa tribu de là où elle est

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour au fan club shookinien, allez du courage à donner à isa et cath, c'est très et trop dur pour elles, je compte sur toutes pour leur remonter le moral et les aider, la vie continue.....elles ont fait tant de choses, donner tout ce qu'elle avait pour shooky, la vie ne les as pas récompensées, à nous de le faire et de les aider!!!!! bonne journée tortoutes!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## armance

des escargots des escargots !! Qui c'est qui me remonte le moral moi ?!! :: 
On est parties faire un sauvetage à 30 kms de là pour récupérer un chien  qui, en fait, a été placé chez des amis du proprio (expulsé).
 Du coup, on a aidé (surtout Isa) à attraper une chatte (sans soucis) et  4 chatons d'un mois et demi jamais touchés dans une grange remplies de  palettes buches de bois et objets divers !! Sportif mais concluant la  chatte est repartie avec ses chatons en voiture avec des dames bien  attentionnées
On a été faire une balade dans les bois en fin d'après midi
Encore demain et je repars Samedi 
Pour ceux ou celle qui peuvent n'hésitez pas il y a encore du boulot!!!!! et Maintenant!
bisous 						



Les 3 gros dans voiture pour ballade!

----------


## jaspée

je viens de lire tous les messages, je vous laisse pas tomber mais l'internet dans ce trou perdu... c'est de la M.... en paquets de 15 !!
shouki m'a laissé un joli souvenir qui me gratte à chaque fois que le temps change.. je risque pas de l'oublier la grognasse d'isa !!
blague à part, ne vous oublie pas les filles, suis toujours aussi triste, surtout en voyant les dernières photos..
et 'ai pleuré une fois de plus en regardant ma vidéo sur youtube de shouki....  chienne de vie ! allez armance, profite de la bave d'escargot, parait que c'est bon pour le teint !!!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Il fallait bien se douter qu'Isa allait repartir pour sauver ses grands amis les animaux!!!!! quelle volonté alors, merci Armance d'être allée à leurs côtés, super, tu leur permets de penser à d'autres choses, c'est l'automne et cette saison n'est jamais très gaie, bonne journée à vous 3 et gros bisous, allez... la vie continue

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir isa tu sais tu as beau ouvrir un nouveau post, ton club shookien continue encore d'aller rendre visite, ce soir Marie Christine t'a laissé un message, tu étais très entourée, ta shookinette n'est pas près d'être oubliée, bisous à vous 3 (y compris Armance) courage, je pense bien à vous

----------


## catis

J'ai eu une reponse de la Fondation BB,ils attendent mon avis de non imposition et le devis pour statuer de mon cas,mais ils ne disent pas non,voilà...reponse dans deux mois...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa bonjour, il faut garder espoir en la fondation BB, je pense qu'ils ont beaucoup de demandes. il y tant à faire, pour moi ils sont plus généreux que 30 millions d'amis, je leur fais plus confiance. C'est la fin d'année et je pense aussi que leur budget doit être annuel, tout doit être compté et leur tâche ne doit pas être très facile. Alors on attend leur décision avec grand espoir pour toi, j'espère que tu vas un peu mieux ains que cath. Armance repart ce matin je pense? bien gentille cette Armance, elle fait beaucoup pour vous.... bisous à bientôt

----------


## catis

Oui,armance est un amour,elle a patouillé dans la bave d'escargots toute la semaine et supporté mes pleurnicheries.Pour vous dire!!!elle est courageuse....jaspée a beau dire que c'est bon pour la peau,armance n'a pas voulut la croire.
Je me sent mieux ce matin,plus calme,moins douloureuse.Et Cath a l'air bien aussi.On passe doucement un cap.
Je file m'occuper des poules.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Allez les filles, du courage, vous n'avez pas le choix..... c'est la vie, mais tellement injuste!Armance bien compris qu'il était urgent d'être à vos côtés, cela vous a fait du bien, il va falloir oublier un peu à la fois, mais jamais vous n'oublierez. Armance est bien courageuse car franchement moi je serais incapable de m'occuper des escargots, j'ai horreur de cela, cuits ou crus!!!!! alors bonne journée et bisounounours hein isa?????

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour la bave d escargots je confirme , il y avait un article sur le journal une societe fait une creme les gens la trouve super 
par contre je sais pas si c est la bave ou l escargot qui est  :: , , perso moi aussi j ai un peu du mal avec les escargots pareil avec tout ce qui est coquillages ou mollusques  , servir des seiche ou autres au taf est un vrai calvaire , ca me donne des hts le coeur mais comme il faut etre polyvalente pas le choix , je passe des gateaux , jambons , fromage au rayon marée en 10 mn , pas recu de reponse a mon mail de bb  je vais allez voir ma boite d indesirables des fois que bises a plus

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Fabienne bonjour, je suis comme toi, tout ce qui est mollusques, gluants ou autres.... ils ont beau être des animaux comme les autres.... je ne les aime pas du tout, ni crus, ni cuits!!!!sinon je n'ai pas reçu non plus de réponse de BB, j'ai pensé par mail que notre demande allait être plus rapide, isa a choisi le courrier et je pense de toute façon qu'elle est la première concernée. J'avais mis sur le post l'adresse mail de bb pour que le plus possible de fans se mobilisent mais pour l'instant aucune nouvelle!!!!! je trouve bizarre que sur rescue les fans viennent lire sans rien dire!!!!!!!! chacun son choix, ce que je souhaite c'est que BB aide Isa et Cath(qui n'est pas très bien, c'était elle la maîtresse de notre petite shookinette).Armance a été sur place leur remonter le moral, super Armance, isa parle déjà de reprendre une roth..féroce.... sacrée Isa, les coups de colère sont l'amour qu'elle a dans son coeur face à tant d'injustice pour .... tout.... elle n' a pas tort.....mais il y a tellement de choses à faire dans ce monde de brutes.... par exemple les chiens ou chats qu'on accroche encore à titre d'hameçon dans l'ile de la Réunion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! l'horreur, je préfère ne pas penser..... mais essayer de faire.........tant que le monde animal ramènera de l'argent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bonne fin de journée à tortoutes sachant que même si on fait pas grand chose, c'est mieux que rien, bisous

----------


## catis

Non,c'etait une blague,on ne veux pas de rott ferox,il n'y en aura qu'une dans notre vie....
Quant à BB,comme ils ont repondus et qu'ils instruisent notre dossier ,ce n'est pas le peine de les ennerver avec un flot de mail,ils vont me lacher en route;Ils ont compris l'urgence,ne vous tracassez pas,c'est lancé...
Je pense qu'ils vont prendre en charge la stérilisation des deux filles.Pour les soins d'Ulysse,je ne les ai pas inclus dans ma demande,les deux filles c'est déjà bien.
Sinon,armance est partie,c'est bête,il reste des escargots à ramasser...Voilà,elle va nous manquer.Bisous,isa.

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben si pas de rototo , un chihuaha ce serait rigolo au milieu des patates ,bien sur on sait qu apres une telle histoire , on ne sort pas indemme le temps n effacera rien , il permet d avancer vers autre chose en souffrant moins ,bon je vais voir au taf si les copines ont vendus les mollusques ca m arrangerait

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bien sûr qu'il n'y en aura qu'une des SHOOKY et pour ton club, elle est irremplaçable notre petite chèrie, cette super battante ;mais il arrive un moment dans la vie où les efforts nous abandonnent, les bêtes comme les gens... c'est la vie. Longtemps,longtems, longtemps elle sera dans mon coeur et sans doute à tout jamais, je n'arriverai jamais à l'oublier, vous non plus d'ailleurs... passez quand même un bon week end, vous avez encore vos 3 gros nounours qui demandent aussi beaucoup d'amour de votre part, alors profitez en bien, bisous et bonne fin de journée

----------


## armance

coucou,
Me revoici parisienne par obligation quelques temps, ai passé 4 beaux jours malgré la situation...J'aime le coin là bas, j'aime me dépenser, j'adore les poilus, plumeux, baveux etc...et les filles évidemment !
Donc je viendrai, si elle le veulent encore, refaire des petits tours et mettrai des photos des gros ou autre et de shouki!
bises le fan club et bisous les filles (je demande que ce soir vous fassiez un gros bisou de ma part aux gros et à Léo le chat)

----------


## vidau fabienne

coucou armance  tres heureuse de ton passe chez les filles , une bouffée d oxygene meme si le moral devait etre au plus bas ,j imagine le tableau avec les escargots et les 3 gros autant prevoir de vieilles fringues c est du bon baveaux tout ca :: si j etais pas si loin moi aussi je me verrai bien la bas au milieu des gros ca me fait rever d avoir des monstres autour de moi est ce qu ils sont calins , collants , lechouilles ,ou un peu indifferents , en tout cas ils sont trop beaux ::  :: a toutes et bon dimanche 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...a-sortir-de-lÃ -svp!!!-(91)/page4

----------


## catis

Alors,les leo sont des peaux de colle,un peu baveux mais pas trop,ce n'est pas des terre neuve,mais ça bizouille bien,c'est certain...et la langue est mouillée...et ça vise les lunettes...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Et oui Armance, te voilà de retour au bercail et parisienne!!!!! je comprends très bien que tu aimes bien aller chez Isa et Cath la campagne c'est super. Moi jamais je n'irais habiter en ville, je suis campagne à  300% et on ne me changera pas. Sinon Fabienne si tu aimes bien les léchouilles baveuses, ne t'en prives pas vas voir les filles. je pense sincèrement que ce qu'Armance a fait est super....elle a bien compris qu'il fallait remonter le moral des troupes. je pense qu'Isa va mieux, elle revient avec ses commentaires!!!!!!! de petit bout de femme rempli d'amour!!!!! et cath? j'espère qu'elle va un peu mieux? sinon je suis un peu surprise et déçue que le fan club ne se mobilise pas un peu plus pour vous aider, vous remonter le moral,mais chacun a sa vie aussi et on ne peut pas toujours faire ce qu'on veut.... bon dimanche tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## catis

Bon,ben voilà,je devais commencer une nouvelle tournée avec une nouvelle infirmière demain,et elles n'ont finallement pas besoin de moi...hein jaspée,il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tuée...tant pis,je continue en galère...
J'ai les boules quand même.Deux mois sans boulot et rien qui se profile à l'horizon.Et les charges qui tombent quand même...
Bon,je file dans mes parcs,mais du coup je vais avoir le temps de finir de ramasser mes baveux,hein armance,moi qui t'ai dit toute la semaine"il faut finir pour dimanche,après je bosse!!!" et bien non,pas la peine de courrir....
Gros bisounounours à toutes,isa.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Ida ne t'en fais pas, tu en as vu d'autres.... mais tout s'est toujours arrangé. Tu n'a pas eu ce travail et bien c'est parce que ce n'était pour toi, il y en aura d'autres. Tu as jours réussé à en trouver alors??? sinon Marathonman est allé sur l'ancie post pour apprendre le départ de ta shookinette, ne ferme pas ce post, je pense que longtems encore des personnes viendront rendre hommage à votre chérie. Bisounounours Isa et Cath

----------


## armance

Fabienne,
 les gros ce sont des gros oursons qu'il faut évidemment socialiser (et encore je me demande s'ils ne naissent pas socialisés!!), ce sont des crèmes et avec les 3 on a des caractères différents mais la constance c'est l'absolue gentillesse et ils aiment les papouilles c'est rien de le dire!
Je les adore  :: 
Les filles le woofeur ? Comment ça se passe ?
zut pour le boulot...

----------


## armance

allez une petite photo de la miss Shouki qui a trouvé la méthode pour bien se nettoyer les narines!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes. Moi Isa, j'aimerais que quand tu as le temps bien sûr, tu nous racontes comment tes 3 oursons comme dirait armance, sont arrivés chez vous. Je me doute qu'il doit encore y avoir une sacrée histoire à découvrir?????c'est avec un grand plaisir que je vais lire ce que tu vas nous raconter car comme d'habitude, l'humour sera au rendez vous!!!alors quand tu auras le temps, dis nous; Bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

Aujourd'hui ,c'est dur,pas le moral.D'abords shouki est partie voilà une semaine et je n'ai pas dormis de la nuit  et pensé à elle sans arrêt.Ensuite je devrais avoir recommencé à travailler ce matin et puis rien,c'est une mauvaise série,que va t'il encore arriver?jamais deux sans trois...
Oui,journée dure,je vais essayer de me secouer et de réagir,j'ai encore des escargots à ramasser...hier je ne suis pas allée dans les parcs,j'ai tourné ma terre du maraichage et tondu cette partie,pour faire un maraichage propre,et planté des piquets pour remonter un bac qui s'ecroulait,du coup mal au dos...j'ai bien un jeune wwoofeur tombé du ciel,mais je ne vais pas lui demander de bosser comme 12...
Bon,je vais aller nettoyer le poulailler,cath leur a juste ouvert en attendant que mon mal de dos passe à coup de massage,paracetamol,antiinflamatoire ...voilà,ça va à peine mieux mais il faut que je bouge...donc gros bisounours à toutes,isa.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Tu ne vas pas l'oublier comme cela isa, ta shookinette, déjà quand tu vois comme le fan club est triste!!!!!elle est partie trop vite, très vite!!!!mais tu ne peux rien faire isa, c'est ainsi, moi non plus je n'oublie pas, à chaque fois que je pense à vous je pleure..... je n'accepte pas cette injustrice de la vie......après pour ton boulot, ne t'inquiétes pas, tu vas bien trouver quelque chose, mais c'est vrai facile à dire!!!!!allez courage  et bisous à vous 2, n'oublies pas l'histoire des 3 léos!!!!!!

----------


## catis

Oui,j'ai bien du mal à remonter la pente,perdu shouki,perdu mon boulot avant de le commencer(je comptais dessus pour payer les soins des chiens si la fondation BB ne suit pas),c'est à se demander si je ne devrais pas tout annuler pour eviter la banqueroute...non,je ne le ferais pas,il faut les stériliser,point!!!Mais quand même!!!pas de chance,mauvaise passe en ce moment,pourvu que les sterilisations se passent bien!!!!et qu'Ulysse n'ai rien de grave.
Bon,sur ces discutions stériles qui montrent mon etat de délébrement mental,je vais aller m'occuper de mes escargots sous la pluie,pour changer....
Gros bisounounours à toutes,ne me lachez pas,j'ai bien besoin d'être rassurée pour les sterilisations des filles...isa.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa mais non qu'on ne va pas te lâcher, tu as connu des situations bien plus dramatiques... lors de l'opération de shooky, par exemple et tout s'est arrangé, rappelle-toi. C'est l'automne, ce n'est pas une bonne période pour personne mais tous les ans on y a droit. Sinon ne t'inquiétes pour les stérilisations, on va trouver une solution, pense à toi, ne prends pas toujours tout au négatif, déjà si BB ne voulait pas t'aider je pense que tu aurais eu une réponse, alors patiente, si tu es ennuyée, je t'aiderais et tu le sais, allez au moral non le moral au garde à vous.... bisous à vous 2 et bon courage

----------


## catis

Pour BB j'aurais la reponse après leur reunion,soit dans 1 à 2 mois...donc pas gagné...
Sinon,pour l'operation de shouki je ne gagnais pas grand chose,mais je travaillais encore comme infirmière,je gagnais un peu ma vie,même si très peu,là ça fait deux mois que je cherche du travail et rien.J'ai un découvert catastrophique et pas vraiment d'espoir de le remonter.Ou,ma situation etait bien moins grave il y a un an ,et je la trouvais dramatique,là je touche le fond;
J'en viens à me demander,tous vendre,placer les animaux sauf chien chat perroquet et recommencer ailleurs.Une nouvelle vie,sans escargots ni maison de campagne.Là ou je trouverais à travailler comme infirmière.Ou me jeter dans le puit.(il n'a pas d'eau,trop sec cette année,je me ferais mal en touchant le fond...)
Bon,je blague,et que deviens mon amie jaspée?bisous,isa.

----------


## jaspée

ton amie Jaspée est revenue enfin sur son ile depuis hier soir !!!!
j'ai passé beaucoup de temps à relire tout ce que j'ai raté.... suis dégoutée pour ton boulot Isa, pourtant elle avait l'air super emballée l'infirmière au téléphone ! t'avais une super tournée que tu connaissais deja... mais ce n'est que partie remise, tu vas trouver quelque chose et repartir sur de bonnes bases ! j'ai confiance !
Merci à Armance de vous avoir assistée dans ces moments difficiles... 
je sais que Shouki laissera un souvenir irremplacable dans le feuilleton shoukinien... personne ne l'oubliera  :: 
gros bisous mes amies, grosses papouilles au reste de la meute  ::

----------


## armance

Allons Allons, 

c'est quoi tout ça ?! Isa tu tournese en rond : prends un seau et assis toi parmi tes chèvres et chevaux, idem tes poules tes chiens perroquets et parles leur, dis comme tu les aimes, parles de tes soucis : ils t'écouteront, mais protèges toi de la pluie  :: 

Bon, pour vous divertir : mes aventures de la nuit passée :
Hier après un bon bain pour soulager la sciatique, (merci les escargots),  vers 21h00, je me suis précipitée sur une bouteille d'eau gazeuse, qui, en fait contenait de l'eau de Javel, très peu diluée ...Appartement de mes parents  en vente, et un frère et une nièce y sont passés dernièrement...en fait bouteille sortie d'un placard de produits ménagers et laissée en compagnie de 2 autres bouteilles d'eau sur table de cuisine ...
Résultat : surveillance de 6h aux Urgences d'un  hôpital parisien et admission 4H du mat service gastro et fibroscopie gastrique ....que je n'ai pas du tout appréciée...mais il n'y a pas de soucis, j'ai encore un peu mal à la gorge mais la fibroscopie m'a fait + mal que l'eau de Javel !!

Isa calmes toi, envois de bonnes ondes à tes potes les animaux, tu te laisses regagner par la panique : celle ci est improductive, pas justifiée, et s'auto entretient
Le jour où tu souhaiteras retrouver des remplacements d'infirmière non pas par besoin d'argent mais par envie, tu seras entendue...sinon trouves d'autres solutions et mets en place les projets que tu voulais réactiver
Regardes tout ce que vous avez mis en place, c'est du bon boulot, refais ton texte de WOOfing et cherche des personnes pour vous aider en ce moment
bisousssssssssssssssss

----------


## catis

Tu sais,armance,ça fait des années que je n'ai plus vraiment envie d'être infirmière,en attendant il me faut du boulot,point barre.Je ne crois pas aux projections divines qui vont exorcicer mes demons et  satisfaires ma demande si je suis bien comme il faut dans le désir de  travailler comme infirmière,et me punir de mon manque d'envie en m'empêchant de travailler...
Non,il y a de moins en moins de demande en infirmière  et ce depuis plusieurs années,et c'est bien à cause de celà qu'on a  démarré un élevage d'escargots,par peur de se retrouver sans rien,on le sentais bien tourner le vent de la profession....mais là je ne trouve plus de boulot un peu tôt dans le projet,avec un gros découvert et un absolu besoin de remplir les caisses;Et pas assez de gains en escargots...
Ce qui me désole le plus,c'est d'avoir perdu shouki  en prime. 
Bon,sinon,la javel ne se boit pas,à moins de vouloir se désinfecter l'interieur,mais ce n'est pas conseillé...quelqu'un aurait voulu te supprimer il n'aurait pas fait mieux...la javel perds son pouvoir à l'air,etant préparée depuis longtemps,tout etait évaporé à part le gout et l'odeur,je crois qu'une javel préparée en bouteille et diluée perds son activité déjà 15 jours après sa preparation,et là,si je ne m'abuse,ça faisait très longtemps?mais bon,conseil d'une infirmière:ne JAMAIS diluer une dose de javel dans une bouteille  qui se boit(eau,vin,sirop,sodas...)utiliser des bouteilles à produits ménager.Si vous saviez le nombre d'accidents qu'il y a !!je crois que les accidents à la javel à part les suicides,le sont toujours dans ce cas:javel dans une bouteille d'eau...
Donc tout est bien qui finit bien...tu as profité de ton séjour à l'hôpital pour te faire masser la sciatique aux escargots?
bisous,isa;

----------


## armance

même pas je suis ressortie avec ma sciatique, 
quant aux choses et la manière dont elles arrivent, ce n'est pas la projection divine c'est juste la rencontre d'une envie avec un besoin, tu as sans doute pu remarquer qu'on obtient plus facilement les choses par la douceur qu'en force c'est tout! 
Maintenant je connais le contexte...et j'essaye juste de te recommander de mettre un peu de douceur dans le regard que tu portes sur ce qui t'entoure aujourd'hui. Et puis Shouki, son manque et certainement aussi la réactivation d'autres manques...
Alors tout est décuplé ... Bon envois moi paître serait une saine attitude !! mets toi en colère contre celle là bonne qu'à boire de la Javel et qui te demande de la douceur alors que tu vois tout en noir!!
En fait j'ai été la reine du pessimisme et de la noirceur pendant très longtemps.....donc tu as affaire à un maître dans le genre : le coup de seau et d'aller parler à tes amis les bêtes je suis sure qu'il va t'apaiser
je vous embrasse fort et pense bien aux journées de demain : je visualise déjà la tête des gens que Cat va croiser quand elle va arriver, frêle silhouette avec 3 molosses!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, si j'ai bien compris demain? c'est la stérilisation??? il faut que je retourne voir les anciens messages, je viens toujours en vitesse cause travail!!!!tu vois Isa moi j'en ai de trop alors cela ne va pas non plus!!!on n'est jamais contente. Sinon Armance a tout à fait raison, tu négatives pour rien, calmes toi et prends la vie du bon côté; Pour ton travail d'infirmière quand on voit les études qu'il faut faire, combien tu gagnes et avec en plus quelle qualité de vie??? je comprends bien que tu n'as plus trop envie de le faire; Tu préfères soigner les animaux pour rien!!! et tu as raison. Mais après, il faut vivre et rien n'est simple. Pour te remonter le moral, raconte moi un peu comment tu as réussi à avoir 3 "petits" léo....allez bisous et courage

----------


## armance

et oui Chantal, puisque tu as ouvert un post sur les compagnons de shouki, au fil des jours peux tu nous faire l'historique de tous tes animaux?
bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Armance bonsoir, je ne pense pas que tu as compris ma demande, je peux définir ma famille à 4 pattes et leurs différentes aventures, mais je n'ai qu'un chien un schauzner de 12 ans et une chatte d'environ 1 an ou 2 récupérée, comme j'en ai récupéré et soigné beaucoup d'autres mais empoisonnées par ma voisine, à cette époque isa toujours en pleine forme!!!! m'avait conseillé de viser les carreaux de la maison avec une fronde!!!! sacré Isa, tu me feras toujours avec ton humour!!!! mais moi ce que j'aimerais bien c'est qu'isa nous raconte l'histoire des 3 léos, ce n'est même pas la peine qu'elle me dise qu'elle les a eus le même jour!!!!!alors isa quand tu pourras tu nous raconteras, cela te fera penser à autre chose que ta petite chérie et surtout tu te rappelleras tout ce que tu as fait pour eux!!! et cela ce n'est pas du  négatif, qu'en pensez vous armance et jaspée, isa bonne nuit, gros bisounounours et sache que dans la vie tout finit par s'arranger!!!!!courage à vous 2

----------


## armance

hihi chantal  j'avoue en relisant que ma réponse n'est pas claire!

Il fallait formuler :  "et oui Chantal tu as raison : Isa, puique tu as ouvert ...."

----------


## armance

Les filles allez vous détendre sur le post de chinooka er quand vous aurez du temps lisez son post ...bon pour le moral 

la page 76 et les photos de 2 de ces "anges" sont irrésistibles : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ur-meme/page76 
bises

----------


## catis

Bon,Tana ,Calya et Ulysse sont à Nantes,les filles pour leur sterilisation demain,Ulysse pour son bilan pulmonaire...
Je suis un peu angoissée,mais je me dis que ce sera pire demain matin,l'angoisse du coup de fil!!!!alors ,donc aujourd'hui tout va bien...
Tana a été bêtement achetée à 9 semaines et 12 kgs(oui,12 kgs à 9 semaine,beau morceau quand même!!!) vers le 7 decembre 2002,et ramené à la maison.Elle viens d'un élevage familial/pro comme je les aimes,des passionnés de leo,avec tout plein de vieilles leottes chez eux(on ne se debarrasse pas des vieux chiens);
Donc chien bébé,qui pisse et crotte dans la maison,a bouffé une tourterelle,deux télécommandes,les pieds de la table,et j'ai dû en oublier en route,comme les dizaines de rouleaux de sopalin déchiquettés..
Mais qui est devenue rapidemment une fille très sage et obéissante,qui n'hésite pas à dénoncer quand un autre chien fait des bêtises,enfin,elle a un grand sens moral.C'est notre amour de toujours,9 ans avec nous ,on l'adore;C'est la grande rousse devant notre shouki nationale,elles etaient super copines...

----------


## catis

Quant aux réponses pas claire d'armance,c'est normal,depuis qu'elle s'est mis à la javel,elle a des boulons qui sautent,allez ma biche,remet toi au cidre,c'est meilleur pour le cerveau...
Non,trève de plaisanterie,j'ai oublié de dire que Tana s'appelle" Tatiana du domaine du foal",tout de même ,ne pas écorcher ses particules.
Et qu'elle a fait pas mal d'exposition de beauté avec quelques jolies coupes!!!!

----------


## catis

Bon,voilà les nouvelles,Calya est actuellement au bloc pour sa stérilisation,elle etait à jeun et ils avaient un trou,alors hop,direction le bloc!!!
Quant à Tana c'est demain,et malgrés l'echo de son uterus qui semble sain ils vont ouvrir devant et voir de visu s'ils l'ote ou non,pas prendre de risque.
Et Ulysse,et bien il a une insuffisance respiratoire chronique de vieux chien,des micro lesions sur les poumons,pas de tumeur,donc cortisone à vie,il a un protocole à suivre ,fort au début ,puis dégressif jusqu'à trouver la dose qui lui va...les antibio à repetition ne servaient à rien...on a bien fait d'aller là-bas.
Et les deux sont bien équilibrés pour leur thyroide.
Le seul souçis,c'est qu'ils gardent le chèque  de caution un mois pour les stérilisations,puis ils encaissent si BB n'a pas donné signe et ils avaient parlé de deux mois à la fondation,j'ai bien peur que ça nous echappe;
Sinon,cath a payé les trois consultations,ça n'entrait pas dans le cadre BB...
Enfin,elle rentre avec Ulysse et elle récupère les deux filles demain après 16h heures,Tana opérée du jour et calya opérée en ce moment.

----------


## catis

Je dis n'importe quoi,pourtant je vous assure,je n'ai pas bu de javel!!!
Ulysse a une bronchite chronique,pas une insuffisance respiratoire...;
Et la meilleure :Embarrassment: n le traite pour une insuffisance renale depuis des années:croquettes pour les  reins(pas données ces cochoneries),lespedesia et j'en passe...ils ont regardé les analyses depuis la première:vu son âge (8 ans)et son gabari,analyses normales.Aucun traitement nécéssaire...charmant non?tout ça pour vendre des croquettes  et des medocs...
Il a un flacon de phyto**nal pour ses reins,40 euros le flacon toutes les trois semaines,et vlan....
Du coup,chouette,on arrête tout.On change avec de la cortisone qui doit être bien moins cher...
Valable,l'ecole veto...

----------


## catis

bon,il n'y a plus personne?il faut que je pleure un coup pour vous faire revenir?alors?ça sert à quoi que je raconte si personne lit...;

----------


## armance

Mais si mais si, on est là, m'enfin! c'est qu'on va se faire engueuler en plus ! Chouette on aime ça!! 
Tout lu : tatiana, l'école véto, Ulysse et bronchite chronique mais rien aux reins, calya opérée, tana demain stérilisation et + si nécessaire...
Ben dis donc ça va être des soins pendant quelques jours...
bisoussssssssssssss

----------


## manou 85

mais non !! 

ON lit !!!  je suis à peine surprise de se que tu écris, les vétos de ville prennent leurs clients pour des millionnaires enfin certains, bien que tu sois en milieu rural.
avant j'avais le chois entre un véto du cru et une jeune femme qui venait de s'installer, l'ancien soignait mes chiens (mâtins de Naples) avec des médocs pour les animaux de la ferme (voeux, moutons) et c'était bien mieux question tarif;..maintenant il a pris sa retraite je vais donc chez la nouvelle venur qui elle a le bon réflexe de chercher des équivalences humains...
Pour Ulysse c'est plutôt que de bonnes nouvelles pour la thyroïde et ses reins des économies en perspective.
Pour les deux filles faites attention lors du retour à la maison qu'elles ne lèchent pas leur bedon, un jour sans manger un peu nauséeuse et elles vont repartir pour une deuxième vie sans soucis.

Pour la fondation BB, bah !! je crois que les écoles vétos échelonnent le paiement des factures sinon tu peux compter sur moi pour un coup de main enfin de pouce.
Biz à vous deux.

----------


## jaspée

on est toujours la isa, mais dure journée pour moi !!
pas une minute pour me coller sur l'ordi, y'a plein de monde à la maison !!
donc, pour ulysse, ils traitent une bronchite chronique avec de la cortisone ??
j'espère que BB va se manifester rapidement pour les filles, sinon on grattera nos fonds de tiroirs !!! hein les copines ???

----------


## catis

Donc l'opération de calya s'est super bien passé,opérée à 14h pendant une heure,puis retour avec Tana,du coup elles sont ensemble et bien cool toutes les deux,moins de stress d'être ensembles....là elle est encore un peu shootée(alors qu'elle n'a pas bu de javel non plus...)mais elle reclame à manger,donc ça va plutôt bien...et de une!!!
Oui,la bronchite chronique d'Ulysse va être traitée à la cortisone,il attaque avec 40mg M et Soir(il ne va pas dormir de la nuit avec cette dose.. :: puis on baisse progressivement jusqu'à la dose minimum suffisante,ce sera peut-être 5mg tous les deux jours,sans doute très peu...Cath a dû prendre les medoc à l'ecole veto,donc un antibio pendant 10 jours pour ulysse,plus 90 cp de cortisone,paf 100 euros;merçi chantal d'avoir anticipé...;
bon,je file manger,bisous,isa..;

----------


## jaspée

super pour Cayla !!  ::

----------


## catis

Je ne sais pas comment elles vont revenir,mais cath a remarqué que les gens attendaient dans la salle d'attente avec des chiens,oui,des chiens normaux,et qu'ils repartaient tous avec des lampadaires.On est un peu inquiètes.On a demandé une strérilisation,pas une transformation de tana et calya en lampadaires.On craint l'arnaque,l'usine d'eclairage cachée...
Enfin,on verra bien comment elles seront et si  elles arrachent leurs pansements...

----------


## armance

et tu crois qu'elles vont échapper au lampadaire ou abat-jour ? tu rêves !  hihi va pas falloir qu'elles se croisent dans le couloir ! on veut des photos!
bisous

----------


## jaspée

sisi ma biche, elles vont ressortir déguisées en lampadaire de salon  !!  ::  ce pauvre Ulysse va pas les reconnaitre !! 
une dizaine de jours au moins, le temps d'enlever les fils... 
envoie nous quelques photos... qu'on rigole un poil...  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je trouve enfin le temps de passer suis con en plus j etais partie pour operationsz le 20 , super contente que les grosses soient deja 
opérees comme ca je ne crains pas d ouvrir le post puisque je pensais que c etait demain , ben oui lampadaire ikea  pour les fifilles a mon avis ca va etre de sacrés abats jours  :Big Grin:  :: ,  pour la cortisone il faudrait savoir si un equivalent humain ferait l affaire , tiens nous au jus , on a toutes en general ca a la maison , solupred ou autres noms  je me rappelle plus , quand a armance :: sale coup mais bon si t avais pas mis du calva dans le café avant t aurais senti la javel  c est surprenant que t es rien senti , t es enrhumé, tu fumes ( perte d odrat ) parce que meme dilué ca envoie  bises a toutes , pour le taf ici ils en cherchent des infirmieres mais c est que des gdes villes et il y a de quoi faire par contre les loyers sont chers  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa excuse moi de ne pas être revenue sur le site hier soir, mais je suis malade, je tousse énormément depuis samedi, une toux sèche épuisante qui ne s'arrête et je suis crevée, je me suis couchée à 21 h et réveillée encore maintes fois, je ne sais pas quoi faire d'aller consulter car je suis contre les antibio, par hasard les filles avez vous une solution miracle pour cette toux super épuisante, bref, je ne viens pas pour me plaindre. Je suis contente que tout s'est bien passé, maintentant comme tout le monde on attend les photos du salon du lumaire ouvert ce week end!!!!!je crois qu'on ne va pas être déçues!!!!!!mais cela permet aussi de montrer à Isa qu'elle est indispensable pour son petit monde animal, j'imagine la joie du retour!!!!!!on verra tout à l'heure. Isa j'ai eu une réponse par mail de BB(je te l'ai transmise en mp), peut être Fabienne aussi? ils vont voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire car leur budget n'est pas illimité et on le sait, on verra, j'y crois tout au moins pour un geste si ce n'est la totalité.Isa si vraiment tu es ennuyée, tu sais que je peux t'aider, dis le moi en mp si tu le veux, alors aujourdh'ui infirmière ......des léos!!!quel beau métier pour vous 2, allez bisounounours et bonne journée

----------


## catis

Tana sera opérée ce matin.
Quant au lampadaire,pas sûre,nos chiens sont plutot calmes en général...
Sinon,cath a payé 299.5 euros pas rembousés par BB de toutes façons,il reste 369 euros en attente de BB,avec chèque de caution.Mais on a déjà été aidé de 100 euros,hein chantal?,il reste à notre charge 200 euros,pas dramatique du tout.En espérant que BB se bouge rapidement.Voilà.bises,isa/

----------


## armance

Mais c'est qu'il y en aurait une qui me chercherait par hasard ?  ::  Attention mon honneur se joue maintenant !
Non je n'étais pas bourrée, je ne fume plus, j'ai de bonnes lunettes. 
Je rappelle les circonstances : je sors d'un bain très chaud pour soulager mon pauvre dos d'une sciatique et ayant bien soif je vais dans la cuisine et vois cette bouteille bleue opaque sur la table (voir l'objet du crime sur photo) avec un quart de liquide dedans : je débouche et je vois bien que ça ne contient plus de gaz et qu'il y a un bouchon vert dessus au lieu d'être bleu mais ça ne m'arrête pas, je bois une bonne rasade au goulot...pas le temps de sentir quoi que ce soit ! 
La bouteille à coté est verte et je pense que les bouchon ont été intervertis récemment, donc pas une bouteille suspecte qui sert depuis des années à autre chose..
Voici la photo : et je souhaiterais que mon honneur soit rétabli !! ::   :Big Grin: 


C'est cette bouteille bleue de droite sur photo (et puis je vais me remettre à fumer et à picoler car ce genre d'histoire ne m'arrivait jamais avant !!). Être à jeun est dangereux je vous le dis ! :: 

Certaines reconnaitrons des tomates et confitures de Bretagne n'est ce pas les filles ? Et qui me dit qu'il n'y a rien de suspect dedans ? Les confitures aux épices, c'est bien mais c'est quoi "les épices" ? Champ de chanvre à côté, plantes inconnues partout...je ne voudrais pas jeter un climat de suspicion mais peut être ai je été droguée ? Bon, je sais c'est lâche de ne pas assumer ses conneries mais c'est tellement plaisant... Je suis pas sure que beaucoup se seraient fait piégés na !

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre Armance, tout le monde est sur ta pia !! c'est vrai que les bouteilles n'ont pas l'air bien méchantes... mais t'as raison, remet toi à picoler, c'est moins dangereux !!  :Big Grin: 
je reconnais les confitures de cath, elles sont délicieuses !! d'ailleurs on les a toutes boulotées !! 
on attend des nouvelles de Tana avec impatience !! bisous les filles !! ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

salut je vais vite aller consulter mes mails des fois que bb auait repondu mais je crois que j ai envoyé mon mail 2 ou 3 jours apres toi , 
en parlant de mail j avais envoyé a un maire un pt mail pour le remercier s etre occupé de poster un post pour le loulou et l avoir recueilli chez lui , des personnes nous avaient confirmés que ce mr etait tres implique pour la cause animale , donc je l en avais remercié et felicité et confirmer qu on aimerait ne trouver que des maires comme lui  , il m a repondu , qu il etait tres touché de mon mail et que ce qu il faisait etait normal , putain la chance qu ils ont les loulous dans ce bled

----------


## catis

Bon,Tana va bien,mais elle est rentrée à midi de l'opération,du coup ils voulaient nous la rendre seulement demain,on a dit non,on la veux à la maison,donc cath va les chercher à 18h au lieu de 16h,mais on la prends ce soir...non mais,pôôôôvre tana,loin de ses mémères.Donc retour des filles ce soir;Calya va très bien,et oui,opérée hier,c'est déja dérrière elle...
Donc nous sommes rassurées pour notre vieille leotte adorable,elle a  survecut à l'opération;En esperant que ne survienne pas une insuffisance cardiaque dans les suite comme pour la fille à mon amie Yvette...awai...
bon,je file aux escargots,big bisous,isa...

----------


## catis

Quant à armance,je vais vous dévoiler la vérité,après une semaine à la maison,elle a choisit de mettre fin à ses jours en avalant de la javel,alors je ne sais pas si c'est par désespoire de nous avoir quitté,ou par désespoir d'avoir passé une semaine ici avec nous,elle nous le dira elle-même.
Mais,prise de remords,elle a filé à l'hôpital se faire soigner,en  se disant que ce serait quand même dommage,les confitures sont bonnes...
Bon,trêve de plaisanterie cath est partie chercher les filles....

----------


## armance

Ce sont les confitures que j'aurais regrettées...!  hihihihi

----------


## jaspée

tu m'etonnes !! super les confiotes !! armance, t'es trop jeune pour mourrir et le monde a encore besoin de toi !!
gos poutous aux filles et à leurs ménères !!! ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors BB m'a encore contacté, isa ils ont reçu tes devis pour les stérilisations mais il faut que tu appelles au plus vite la personne qui m'a contactée. Je t'ai envoyé le mail, je te l'ai mis en msm sur ton portable et je t'ai laissé un message, . Tél lui si possible demain matin , car si tu tardes elle ne va pas comprendre l'urgence. Et surtout, surtout, ne t'énerves pas avec elle, ok? alors à bientôt pour les nouvelles; Je pense fortement que BB va faire un geste, on y crois toutes, alors bisous tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

oui isa, téléphone vite !! on attend les nouvelles !
 ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors Isa n'est pas joignable, cet après midi, msm, envoi du mail reçu de BB, puis message sur boîte vocale!!!! pas d'Isa, elle joue à l'infirmière avec les léos, c'est vrai que la tâche doit être lourde. Mais bon, on a tout fait pour montrer un degré d'urgence donc demain il faut qu'elle tél CALMEMENT à BB même si elle n'est pas tout à fait d'accord avec ce qu'ils vont lui dire. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils veulent comme renseignements mais ils disent avoir reçu les devis de stérilisation et que isa ou plutôt cath doit les contacter au plus vite...... alors à elles de le faire. Par contre je ne sais pas si elles doivent dire que l'opération est déjà faite? car après ils ne participeront peut être plus?????on verra, le principal est d'avoir sauvé ces chiennes, alors à bientôt pour les news et j'espère qu'isa viendra faire surface sur ce post, sa messagerie ou son tél????????bisous tortoutes en particulier jaspée et Armance sauvée des Eaux de JAVEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!méchantes et moqueuses hein Armance? mais je vais quand même te dire depuis que tu vas en Bretagne tu attrapes le même humour qu'Isa!!!!!!!!!!!!!alors bisounounours

----------


## jaspée

ouaich ma cocotte !! serais super heureuse de vous rencontrer toutes les 2 depuis qu'on se bat à leur coté !! mais il faut leur faire confiance et on va avoir des nouvelles très vite, j'en suis sure !!
Isa, ma douce amie, prends ta plus belle voix de miel pour discuter avec BB (enfin sa fondation) au besoin délègue cath... mais ne vous plantez pas les filles !!!
et pour info, quand je vais en bretagne... je bois que du cidre, et dans des bouteilles en verre !!!!  :: 
bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz mes amies !!!

----------


## catis

La totalité du service juridique etait en reunion aujourd'hui,on m'a gentiment demandé de rappeler demain,voilà,c'est tout simple,donc j"appele BB demain.Pas le choix;Je pense qu'ils se perdent avec ces mails en parallele au courrier,ça doit les ennerver;mais je vais essayer d'aplanir les angles.
Sinon,les filles sont de retour,Calya est bien,mais tana a mal;et elle est encore bien shootée.
J'ai oté les lampadaires,mais je vais les remettre pour la nuit,pour eviter un arrachage de points pendant la nuit;
Bon,je suis crevée,je file au lit,bises,isa.

----------


## armance

Alors ? ils ont fait quoi à Tana? 
Shootée + voiture ...+ intervention + poussée pour elle ... pauvrette, moment à dépasser et sera tranquille plus tard §
bisous

----------


## vidau fabienne

bises aux pepettes et aux 2 pattes , je repasserai auw news je pars au taf

----------


## catis

Je vous presente tana dite"soupe à la grimaçe",elle boude...Va bien mieux ce matin,mais nous fait franchement la gueule,contrairement à calya qui a gardé son sourrire et sa bonne humeur.
Il faut dire qu'elle a eu une opération plus lourde que calya avec ablation de l'uterus en plus,et elle se retrouve le ventre tout tondu...enfin,elle est grognasse...mais elle va bien.

----------


## catis

Vraiment,elle fait la tronche!!!
"mais pourquoi tant de haine!!!"qu'est-ce que j'ai fait pour mériter une telle punition?
En fait c'est un cadeau de shouki,qui en partant comme elle est partit a permis cette opération et lui a évité de finir comme elle.

----------


## catis

Quant à Calya,identique à elle-même,elle roupille tranquillous après avoir boulotté son gateau avec son levothy**x,ne rien changer...pas de rancoeur contre nous,elle...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, alors voilà les photos de nos 2 "petites" convalescentes!!!!! c'est sûr que cela ne peut pas être la très grande forme, mais il fallait.... le faire, pas le choix!!!!! après cela ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. Je pense que tout le monde, isa et cath compris, a du bien dormir, que des journées alors!!!! je ne travaille pas ce matin car je suis crevée avec ma toux!!!!! merci pour vos remèdes!!!!!! laissez moi toute seule dans mon coin!!!! et sans soins!!!!!! je crois que je vais marcher à 4 pattes jusqu'à Langolean, si j'y arrive, et là j'arriverais peut être à trouver quelqu'un pour s'occuper de moi, sinon à tout à l'heure pour les "bonnes nouvelles" du jour!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa j'ai oublié, peux tu me donner la recette de la soupe à la grimace, il paraît que c'est bon pour la toux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

Tu devrais aller te faire soigner à l'ecole veto de Nantes,ils sont excellents,et il y a des soignants jour et nuit pour te chouchouter....en tous les cas tu serais mieux soignée qu'à l'hôpital.C'est certain..;

----------


## catis

Sinon,pour la recette de la soupe à la grimaçe,il faut demander à Tana,c'est la spécialiste!!!

----------


## armance

Aie j'ai mal pour Tana, ben oui c'est bien plus lourd pour elle, ça doit pas faire du bien, elle ne vous fait sans doute pas la gueule mais doit souffrir...
C'est qu'avec des bestiaux pareils, les organes pèsent plus lourd sur les cicatrices...
Rassurée que la troupe soit opérée
Il faut bien surveiller Tana car c'est plus lourd et plus profond pour elle. Ils ont donc trouvé son utérus enflammé pour l'opérer... Elle sera tranquile après ça...
Elle fait peine, glisses lui à l'oreille que ça va vite passer et qu'elle sera débarrassée de ses douleurs et sales piqures à cause du piomètre : elle comprendra ....le ton...et fais lui 10 bisous et idem aux autres à léo doudoune les chèvres les chevaux et les poules...Je ne te le demande pas pour les escargots qui restent même s'ils sont bien moins nombreux car j'ai un coeur!!
Quant à Chantal : l'humour ne s'acquiert pas au contact des autres, mais les autres peuvent être de bons sujets pour l'humour...En tous cas l'humour permet toujours de prendre un peu de recul sur une situation pas forcement drôle...Et puis l'humour de l'un ne fait pas obligatoirement rire le sujet de l'humour...
Voilà pour la philo du matin, je vous bise toutes

----------


## catis

Donc,j'ai appelé Eric,Du service juridique de la Fondation BB,et comme c'est lui qui suit mon dossier,il n'y a pas de problême;ils ont mon dossier qui est en cours.Maintenant attendre pour savoir s'ils acceptent de nous aider ou pas.Voilà,il y aura plusieurs semaines d'attente,ça ne sert à rien de les ennerver avec des mails,ils ne peuvent pas aller plus vite que la musique.Je n'ai pas rappelé la dame du mail de chantal,elle ne suivait pas mon dossier,j'ai préféré joindre la personne qui nous suit.C'est du même service de toutes façons.Bon,tana va bien,elle a des antiinflamatoires,des antalgiques,non,ça va ,elle boude vraiment,hier soir elle avait mal,ça se voyait,ce matin je l'ai vu sortir en courrant faire son pipi...elle n'a plus mal ,ou,pas trop,mais elle fait la gueule.

----------


## armance

En courant ... faut pas qu'elle tire trop !! Elle doit bien se demander pourquoi on l'a traitée comme ça !! Un peu de ressentiment me semble justifié...Je l'adore!! au même titre qu'Ulysse et Calya que je découvre (depuis son changement de tempérament avec hypothyroïdie contrôlée).
Bon, pour les bons ta plus qu'à attendre
Et le Woofeur ? Vous aide t'il ?
bises

----------


## catis

Tana est partie au labo avec cath,donc elle va bien..et je vous montre une des deux jolies cicatrices de Calya...

----------


## Coline54

Impressionnant la puce tondue, j'espère que toutes les deux vont bien vite reprendre leur vie normalement
Je vous suis toujours  :: 
Ici mes deux chatonnes FA sont hospitalisées pffff j'espère qu'elles vont s'en sortir et surtout que ce qu'elles ont ne va pas se transmettre aux miens....

----------


## catis

Tana a rejoint cath au labo,et elle est montée dans le coffre comme avant, sans aucune hésitation....et elle est ensuite descendue tranquillement du coffre....ensuite elle s'est enfilé 4 steacks hachés,ben oui,elle ne voulait pas manger...enfin pas des croquettes...mais du steack tiède,ça c'est bon!!donc elle nous mène en bateau,mais on la connait bien...et puis j'ai trouvé des steacks hier durant mes courses,autant qu'elle en profite...
Bon,je file ramasser des escargots,il commence à geler,il ne faut plus trainer...bisounounours,isa.

----------


## jaspée

super de voir que les louloutes sont en pleine forme, meme si cayla fait un peu la gueule, elle vous remerciera plus tard ! en tout cas, ils ont tondus large pour l'intervention, ca fait désordre !! ::  bon courage pour la finition des escargots  ! bisous a vous !!

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: ben dis donc ils ont fait une secré tonte de pelouse a la grosse , pte mére , elle doit se demander 
ce qu il lui est arrivé ,je suis quand meme rassurée , 2 puces en meme temps avec des opérations ca fait flipper , je m imagine le stress
que vous avez du avoir  surtout que vous sortiez d une gde douleur  toujours presente bien sur et pour longtemps mais il est certain que dans 6 mois vous auriez peut etre eu moins peur d  envoyer vos grosses au veto , enfin la vie va reprendre son cours doucement , il va falloir s habituer a trouver moins de poils noirs a droite a gauche , a faire ue gamelle de moins , nos ptes habitudes qui changent avec un loulou en moins ,
ici le temps est encore doux mais vingt dieux que la maison est fraiche , vieille maison pas ou peu isolée , pas de doubles vitrages ;bref je me ruine en chauffage , le poele a gaz qui est dans la cuisine date de quand jesus christ portait les culottes , donc plus de reglages possibles en dessous de 5 et la vraiment je depenserai trop  alors qu il y a  presque 20 dehors , je jonglerai un peu avec le poele a pétrole et j ai un radiateur electrique dans mon salon et ma chambre , je peux les allumer , je crois qu en les mettant au plus bas ca revient moins cher que mon poele a gaz plein pot , en plus le poele a gaz une fois allumé  si j y arrive cette année , vaut mieux pas l eteindre parce que pour le faire demarrer galere ,je vais voir avec la proprio si elle veut bien payer le reparateur  , putain elle veut faire aucun frais parce que c est en attente de reglement d une  succession( depuis 10 ans ) et ca doit etre vendu avec terres ,chateau , centre equestre et pleins de ptes maisons sur le  domaine;la a priori ils sont presque d accord , donc mde veut faire aucun frais , moi je suis la depuis 3 ans mais je sais que rien n a ete entretenu depuis va savoir combien d années ,allez je vais au village faire le loto , ( reve ma fille ) bises a tout le monde

----------


## jaspée

tu peux rêver ma biche, on est pas encore imposé la dessus !!!  :: 
j'espère quand meme que tes loyers sont fonction de l'etat de la maison !!  ::

----------


## catis

et bien ces dames sont venues avec nous aux parcs,tout l'après midi.Calya est rentrées à pattes avec Ulysse,avant qu'on rentre,et Tana non,sur la banquette...elles vont super bien.Oui,j'ai eu peur,mais maintenant que c'est fait je me sent mieux,bien mieux.
On a vidé deux parcs de leurs escargots,c'est pas rien...bises,isa.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Je me suis donc décidée d'aller voir le....médecin donc antibio et la suite, de toute façon je n'ai pas le chois, je suis usée. Il faut tuer ce microbe!!!!sinon contente de lire que toute la troupe va reprendre ses bonnes vieilles habitudes si on peut dire!!!! pour bb isa, tu fais bien sûr comme tu veux, je pense qu'ils vont quand même intervenir un petit peu, enfin on verra, je vais me coucher car raplaplat des raplaplat, à demain et bizzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## jaspée

soigne toi beun ma belle chantal, sinon tu s'ras raplapla pour soutenir le moral des troupes !!qcontente que les filles se déambule bien, des nouvelles excellentes en somme !! pourvu que BB réponde favorablement...

----------


## catis

Mais tout  va bien,j'ai betadiné le bedon à tana,un peu rouge,mais rien à Calya,c'est tout sec.Cesoir elles dorment sans colerette,elles ne touchent pas leur cicatrice,deux amours je vous dis...
Oui,Chantal,il faut te soigner pour soutenir le moral des troupes...on en a bien besoin...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, je viens juste de me lever et comme toujours mon premier plaisir, aller prendre des nouvelles des mes copines!!!!! j'ai fait bientôt le tour de l'horloge, toussé pas mal encore, on verra dans la journée, comme dit la chanson: ça ira mieux demain!!!! et on y croit!!!!Imaginez une seconde que Fabienne nous raconte qu'elle a gagné au loto????? alors là mégafête!!!!!!bref sinon j'espère que les fifilles ont bien dormi et qu'elles vont passer une bonne journée avec leurs 2 infirmières, elles ne peuvent pas être dans de meilleures mains. Dis donc Isa, tu as commencé une histoire mais tu ne l'as pas fini, alors j'attends la suite.Ici il fait froid mais beau et vous les bretonnes????? alors à ce soir bonne journée tortoutes et ne vous inquiétez je me soigne car j'en ais vraiment ras le bol de cette toux et aussi d'ennuyer les autres avec elle? quand je tousse dans un magasin comme hier quand j'ai fait mes courses, j'ai beaucoup d'admirateurs!!!!! au fait je suis déçue ,personne ne m'a donné de remède style truc de grand mère pour la toux sinon que la soupe à la grimace mais je n'ai pas la recette!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

La plupart des sirop anti tussifs et expectorant(pour faire cracher) sont à base de bave d'escargots,helicidi*e par exemple,si tu veux je t'envoie directement de  la bave?pas de chimie,bio,pur,qui dit mieux???

----------


## jaspée

rien à ajouter, chantal, prends un arret maladie et va te vautrer dans les parcs d'isa !! effet garanti !!! ::

----------


## catis

Faut pas seulement se vautrer,il faut aussi suçoter de la bave d'escargots pour arrêter de tousser...et puis dépêche toi chantal,dans quelques jours ils seront tous ramassés....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Mais oui, toutes les 2 et je me doute que la 3ème style Armance va bientôt s'en mêler!!!!!!!! elles ont mordu à l'hameçon!!!!! j'ai lancé une demande et je me doutais de la réponse surtout de la part de ma grande amie Isa, la soupe à la grimace n'existant que dans ses rêves, elle m'a inventé le sirop à la bave d'escargots!!!!!!!!!beurk!!!!!!! et pour en remettre une couche jaspée qui joue à la grand connaisseuse des lieux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(ce n'est rien un jour j'irais et je me rattraperais, bref)donc je disais que Jaspé ajoute en plus le bain de bave!!!! mais comme elle n'y connait rien!!!! elle n'a pas mis la température du bain!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bref je ne leur fais plus confiance et je vous avoue franchement !!!! que pour ce soir je suis guérie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je ne tousse plus !!!!!!à moins qu'Armance montre le bout de son nez pour nous inventer un petit truc bien à elle mais attention!!!!! ce n'est pas toujours cadeau hein armance????alors sur ce je vous remercie du fond du coeur de m'avoir guérie moralement et en cadeau je vous envoie mille bisounounours!!!!j'ai oublié j'espère les 2 grosses miss à poils vont bien ainsi que le gros mec ulysse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## armance

Chantal,
J'arrive en retard en effet, car chez Isa et Cat,  elles ont pour la gorge un autre remède très efficace : un cataplasme à étaler sur la gorge qui est un composé de crottes de chèvre, purin de cheval, crottes de poule avec orties comme décongestionnant...et le tout BIO !! 
Mais bon si tu récidives, saches le c'est très efficace mais ça doit être préparé là bas car c'est garanti bio et elles seules ont le secret des pourcentages de chaque ingrédient!
Sinon Isa qui ne lit pas toujours les posts entièrement me répondra t'elle sur le woofeur...? Vous aide t'il vraiment ? 
Bises à la meutes et cie et vous les filles

----------


## jaspée

je soupconne le woofeur d'avoir pris ses jambes à son cou !! devant l'etendue de la bave d'escargots et les cataplasmes d'armance... il doit penser qu'il est tombé chez les fous !!  :: 
tu as tord chantal, de ne pas croire à nos remèdes de vieux cheval.... ca marche vraiement !! hein isa ??
bonne soirée à toutes et gros poutous à nos convalescentes !! Tana fait elle toujours la tronche ??

----------


## catis

helicidine,allez voir la composition de ce sirop contre la toux....bave d'escargots...ce n'est pas des blagues,tous les medoc commençant par heli quelque chose égal bave d'escargots...car helix,c'est le nom des escargots scientifique:helix aspersa,helix pomatia etc...donc heli....je ne ment jamais...
Sinon,le wwoofeur est toujours là,il nous aide bien,on a du mal à se retrouver toutes les deux,mais bon...Sinon,voilà les filles en pleine partie de rigolade,avec leur jolies cicatrices,en train de jouer et de se mordre,plus personne ne boude et tout le monde va bien..;

----------


## catis

Voilà le bedon à tana,comme film d'horreur c'est pas mal aussi...en train de jouer avec  calya...

----------


## catis

je vous en met une autre pour vous montrer la bonne humeur qui règne ici,les filles jouent et le moral des troupes est super,pas traumatisées du tout par l'opération,comme quoi,tana ,même à 9 ans passés,ça valait le coup..;

----------


## jaspée

génial !!! ca c'est une merveilleuse nouvelle !! c'est exactement ce qu'il nous faut après toutes ces émotions !
 ::

----------


## armance

Mais je te crois Isa !! Pour les cataplasmes, sait 'on ... ça marche peut être...
Ça fait du bien de voir Calya et Tana avec la pêche 3 jours après leur opération !! 
bisous

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les filles, merci du fond du coeur Armance.....je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi et je ne suis pas dèçue, le seul problème est que mon travail ne me donne pas la permission d'aller au royaume de la guérison!!!! par contre Isa tu peux faire tout ce que tu veux je ne boirais jamais de sirop à la bave d'escargots!!!!je te le laisse. Sinon cela remonte vraiment le moral de voir les filles s'amuser, elles doivent se sentir nettement mieux, voilà enfin des efforts récompensés. L'hiver arrive à petits pas, espérons qu'il ne sera pas trop dur ni trop long, on ne peut rien y faire. Marché sans doute pour Isa et retour par Inter peut être, espérant qu'il y aura quelques petites vitamines pour les 2 convalescentes. Dis donc Isa tu n'a pas fini l'histoire de l'arrivée de ta "petite famille", je suis curieuse Non? bof tu fais comme tu peux et quand tu peux aussi, alors bises à tortoures même à Jaspée et Armance car je ne suis pas rancunière du tout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDeoY...&feature=feedu

une tite vidéo des 2 mémères avant leur opération !  ::

----------


## catis

Oui,aujourd'hui et hier il y avait les marchés,j'ai rien vendu aujourd'hui cause match de rugby en plein pendant le marché...
C'est la vie.Les merdeuses vont bien ,elles jouent et font les fofolles!!!et je peux vous dire que ça remue..pas joli mon combat de dingo?.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa et tortoutes bien sûr, bonsoir, tu me fais peine isa quand tu dis que tu n'as rien vendu???????????? vraiment rien???? tu es dans un sacré coin quand même!!! il va bientôt avoir dans le nord au pasino de st amand une foire avec des produits régionaux??? tu ne veux pas venir!!! mais je me doute que les places doivent être hors de prix!!!! et tu vas repartir avec un solde négatif!!! sinon tu n'as jamais essayé de mettre une annonce sur le bon coin? on ne sait jamais? maintenant je ne sais pas si tu as le droit!!!! il faut faire cela à la maligne!!!!tout doucement, en discrétion! bon peut être une mauvaise idée!!!bref, sinon Armance reparle discrètement du cataplasme maison que vous faites pour la toux mais au fait l'a t elle déjà essayé!!!!!!!!!!! j'espère qu'elle va me répondre....... en breton!!!!!!non de dieu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tes fifilles te remonte le moral isa et c'est très bien, et cath comment va t elle???? donne moi de ses nouvelles!!!! alors bonne soirée et bises isa n'oublie pas de surveiller, comme tu  dis, le bedon de tes fifilles!!!!!!!!!!!bisounounours, ce mot te va si bien isa!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa je suis allée voir la composition du sirop helicidine.... dans la composition il ne parle pas de toi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et encore moins de la bave d'escargots!!!!!!ouh la menteuse!!!!!! tu vas tout nous faire croire!!!!alors là les filles, attendez vous à la réponse................BRETONNE

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben dis les gamines elles y vont mon dieu ca démenage ces gds bestiaux , ah ca je veux bien te croire pour le marché , ici le matin entre les cyclistes et les randonneurs ca passe beaucoup derriere la maison aujourdh ui 2 bonnes femmes point barre et au village ( j y suis allé a la mi temps , j adore le rugby j ai regardé le match ) on aurait dit village mort sauf aux 2 bars du village ou il y a la télé ou les poivrots en etait deja au pastis a  11 h du matin a peine mais a mon avis ils avaient du commencer avant le match ,seul le curé a reussi a faire sortir 4 pts vieux pour sa messe  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

au fait... quelqu'un a t il regardé la vidéo des filles ??

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir Fabienne, hein quand on colle l'étiquette d'alcolos aux ch'tis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hein? et bin on s'trompe, i sont partout!!!!hein?????bref sinon je suis contente de voir qu'apparemment mais hélas tu n'as pas remporté le loto!!!! la prochaine fois, on ne sait jamais mais.............. c'est de ta faute!!! tu n'as qu'à trouver les bons numéros!!!!!!!!!!!!! mais bon c'est abérrant quand même de voir une vie de dimanche liée au rugby, puis par ici volley puis foot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!vive le monde masculin et nous alors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!en plus en travaille autrement non!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mais l'honneur????????????on n'a jamais trouvé où il était mais bref!!!!!!!!!!!tout le monde n'est pas pareil et heureusement!!!! ah oui Fabienne j'ai oublié si tu attrappes le virus de toux qui traîne actuellement, regardes bien les remèdes d'Isa, Japsée et Armance, et là je vais te dire tu es vite guérie, le mieux est de ne pas l'attraper, bon allez dis assez de bêtises chantal et va dormir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bonne nuit tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit chantal, pour quelqu'un qui a mal à la gorge et qui tousse... je te trouve en pleine forme !!!  :: 
bonsoir à toutes, mes copines, à plus tard !! ::

----------


## catis

Mais chantal,mon tresor,je ne ment pas...sur google tu tape:"helici*ine et bave d'escargots"et tu va voir tous les sites qui parle de ce merveilleux antitussif naturel fait à partir de bave d'escargots...il y a aussi pomaticine et d'autres encore...
Pourquoi,tu as un problême,ton docteur t'a prescrit de l'helici*ine?mais bien sucré,c'est un délice....et ça guerit la toux...en prime!!!
Voilà,tu verra qu'il ne faut pas mettre ma parole en doute,j'ai des preuves...
Au marché j'ai vendu  pour 30 euros de marchandise,autant rester chez moi,mais je savais que l'effet coupe de monde de rugby serait mauvaise...mais ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui,la vie va reprendre son cours...et les gens vont bien devoir sortir s'acheter à manger,ils ne vont pas rester, désespérés, chez eux;
Bon,dure journée,je file au plum,bisounounours,isa.

----------


## catis

Alors,qu'est-ce que ma chantal a fait de son sirop contre la toux?elle l'a jeté dans les toilettes?bisous,isa...

----------


## r'is27

Contente pour les filles qu'elles aient retrouvées la pêche après les misères que vous leur avez fait subir.

Pour la petite histoire, ce midi je rentre manger et je vois sur la table le sac de médicaments de mon mari, il a été au médecin ce matin, et que vois-je du sirop Helici*ine et machinalement je lui " tiens le médecin t'a prescrit du sirop à base de bave d'escargot" et là je regarde sa tête  :: je ne vous dit pas l'air dégouté qu'il avait, impossible de me retenir, j'ai éclaté de rire  :: 
Bon pour qu'il prenne le sirop je lui ai dis que je plaisantais. Merci les filles grâce à vous j'ai bien ri et bisous à toutes  ::

----------


## armance

L'héliciculture :  élevage d'escargot Et pourquoi la bave d'escargot n'aurait'elle pas des vertus apaisante et tout un tas d'autres belles propriétés cicatrisante etc. ? Quand on connait leur capacité de refabriquer leur maison si elle se trouve abimée ....etc Les escargots hermaphrodites sont des animaux incroyables
Autant je plaisante avec mes cataplasmes (quoique faudrait essayer : les placebos ont le même taux de guérison que les vrais médicaments dans tout un tas de domaines) autant cette substance injustement appelées bave a de jolies propriétés 
bises et ça fait bien plaisir de voir les gamines s'ébrouer comme ça!!

----------


## catis

Mais la bave d'escargots est un produit naturel,c'est quand même mieux qu'un produit chimique,non?
Bon,plus de nouvelles de Chantal qui a été prise de vomissements soudains dés qu'elle a vu ce que son sirop contre la toux contenait,elle change de médicaments,non,en fait elle est guérie miraculeusement mais elle boude...;
Oui,les filles s'eclatent,c'est génial.Bon,je file nourrir les escargots du dernier parc en vitesse et je vous retrouve ce soir avec Chantal transformée en Maria Calas grace à un merveilleux medicament 100°/o baveux.
Quant à r'is27,je suis bien contente de distiller de la bonne humeur dans les maisons...
mes meilleures bizouilles baveuses...;

Gros bisounours,isa.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes!!!!! et bein vous vous régalez sur mon dos quand je suis malade!!!!! les méchantes!!!!!mais qui aime bien châtie bien!!!! alors merci. En fait, hier soir je suis rentrée tard et pas d'ordi. J'ai passé une 3ème nuit blanche donc ce matin médecin, j'ai des quintes de toux noctures infernales et j'empêche tout le monde de dormir!!!!!! même mon chien!!!! qui est à mes côtés et joue à l'infirmier!!!!N'empêche quIsa va devoir se renseigner auprès du fabricant d'Hélicid...... ou bave d'escargots.....en plus même les médecins s'y mettent!!!!! quel bon coup de pub Isa, j'espère que tu touches au moins des royalties!!!!!! bref je vais voir ce que va me raconter le médecin car vous allez rire et sans doute vous défouler..... je ne supporte pas les antibiotiques qu'il m'a donnés donc pour vous faire rire et vous permettre un défoulement et alors là attention.... donc je disais donc que je ne supporte pas les antibio et donc..... réaction tourista!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!allez y, donnez moi les meilleurs remèdes hécidirnakcmlkjaeknrnramejfm, bonne journée tortoutes à ce soir si possible mais la santé d'abord, bizounounours baveux et hélicidineux car dans le nord aussi il y des bêtes à cornes qu'on appelle coucou, quand j'étais petite, la chanson, coucou es tu là?????, vous connaissez!!!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

re, Isa pomaticine existe aussi et en plus la bave d'escargots, cela tu as oublie de le dire alors je vais faire ton travai : la bave d'escargot est excellente pour les rides!!!!!!!! Donc Isa tu peux commencer à élaborer un produit miracle et le vendre sur les marches avec une concurrence à décoiffer un troupeau en marche!!!!! av ou ar?. J'espère que tu feras un prix pour tes fans du club!!!! alors au travail car je pense qu'en ce moment tu t'ennuies un peu!!!! sinon comment va cath? allez je pars chez le médecin puis au travail!!!!! car comme dit la chanson : le travail c'est la santé!!!!!merci henri!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## armance

Chantal on saot tous que c'est super bon pour la peau, mais à trop en dire on aurait pu penser qu'on exagérait...
Pour un transit intestinal quelque peu rapide dans tous les sens de terme, provoqué surement par cet antibiotique, je ne saurais trop te conseiller l'urine de perroquet et plus particulièrement l'urine de perroquet du Gabon...Produit difficile à se procurer car difficile à recueilli mais maintenant qu'Isa se la coule douce   :: car il n'y a plus d'escargots à ramasser, demandes lui de se procurer ce remède miracle auprès de ce cher Doudoune (qui ne peut rien refuser à Isa).
Voilà je ne peux pas mieux te conseiller
bises

----------


## catis

Mais non ,les filles,il reste un parc à ramasser avec un bonne trentaine de caisses encore,plus le petit du labo,on est loin d'avoir finit les ramassages,et comme il fait un super temps à escargots,on ne se presse pas,on les laisse finir de grossir...
Sinon,Cath va bien,elle voudrait des vacances,j'organise ça pour janvier 2025,on devrait alors être à la retraite...

----------


## jaspée

ben... dommage pour les vacances... moi qui pensais vous voir plus tot....  ::  Mais de toute facon, la saison ne s'y prête pas et on aura des jours meilleurs !
gros poutouts aux poilus, vous laisse à vos considérations sur les vertus de la bave d'escargots...
Perso, je ne saurais conseiller à chantal de laisser tomber l'aug***tin qui donne effectivement des tourista et de se rabattre sur le cla**xyl qu'est moi agressif !!  ::

----------


## catis

Alors moi je prends de l'amoxicil**ne dans ce cas...chacun son antibio préféré...
Donc,nous avons ramassé 12 caisses d'escargots en plus et j'y retourne...les chiens sont venus avec nous et Calya n'a pas pu s'empêcher de revenir avec un os piqué à  la voisine filoute,et ça c'est interdit...donc je ramène un nonos pour la poubelle,voilà.
Bon,je refile au petit parc,bisous,isa;

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci les amies, je me doutais que remède il y aurait (cela fait 3 fois que je recommence mon message, à chaque fois il ne part pas, bref!!!! ) donc je disais merci en particulier à Armance qui n'en rate pas une, elle la grande connaisseuse des produits bon, biaux et bio!!!!! elle n'est pas gênée, en fait elle part en vacances en Bretagne pour faire bronzette, profite pour se documenter sur les produits bio, qu'elle recommande ensuite!!! je doute de son savoir!!! méfiance!!!!par contre re-médecin changement traitement antibio zecl... et cortisone en aérosol, mais qui ai horreur des médocs, je suis servie mais je n'ai pas le choix, j'en ai marre des nuits blanches avec sensation étouffement!!!!! bref sinon j espère qu'Isa a bien travaillé et que Cath pourra bientôt se reposer, l'hiver arrive et peut être un peu moins de travail?????je vous souhaite à tortoutes une bonne soiré et vous envoie de gros bizfjfjakqhélicineuxjfjfsqkbaveux glups!!!!!car je ne suis pas rancunière

----------


## armance

Chouette on va avoir la peau lisse.. aux fesses ... Elle est bonne celle là non ?!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Apparemment tu connais les vertus pour les fesses!!!!! alors on attend les photos ou les vidéos!!!! à la guerre comme à la guerre!!!! je veux des preuves!!!!biszzzzzzzzzz

----------


## jaspée

ouaich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! moi aussi !!!!
 ::

----------


## armance

heu vous savez ce que c'est un jeu de mot les filles ?
Peau lisse...police aux fesses....
aie aie humour... je sais ou trop fin ou pas assez pour avoir à s'expliquer...
Promis je ne ferai plus que du 1er voir 2ème degré mais ça va être dur...
Quant aux preuves on est sur un site de protection animale.... 
bises

----------


## jaspée

j'hésite à dire quoi que ce soit... soit je suis trop nulle pour répondre... soit je suis confondue devant tant d'humour... 
bisous Armance, bonne s'rée à toi et merci pour tes blagues à 6 sous !!!  ::

----------


## catis

Je ne veux pas voir vos fesses en photo sur ce post,non mais,un peu de tenue!!!
bon,je file sous la douche et au lit,les trois gros roupillent,cath aussi,la maison est silencieuse!!!enfin,calya et ulysse ronflent comme des sonneurs!!!bisous,isa.

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit mon amie !  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

isa tu peux me prendre une place en 2025 pour partir en vacances avec vous parce que la c est pas demain la veille pour moi non plus les vacances , 
je voudrais etre une mouche et entendre les gros ronfler ca doit demenager pour peu qu isa et cath les accompagnent , je plains le pauvre chat , il doit trembler dans sa corbeille ou dans le lit de  ses maitresses  ::

----------


## catis

je confirme,dans le lit...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les filles!!!! mais quel humour,  mais bon les blagues valent peut être plus que ce que dit Jaspée, n'oublions pas qu'Armance s'applique avec recherche à nous faire rire!!!!!! quant à avoir la police aux fesses moi je suis sage!!!! donc cela ne va pas m'arriver et tout cela parce que je tousse!!!!! quand même, quel dérapage!!!! peut être dû à la bave d'escargot très glissante!!!!! hein isa???? sinon ras, un petit mais bon dodo et je pense que je vais être bientôt sortie d'affaire!!!! après on pourra parler des vertus bienfaisantes de tout ce post qui remont bie le moral hein tortoutes?????alors bonne journée et à ce soir bkarjelkjfkljaiojklfj

----------


## catis

Maintenant Ulysse,C'est un leo LOF qui a été abandonné par ses maitres car fugueur.Il vivait en haute savoie,dehors,dans un chenil ,attaché,et sans niche.
A l'époque nous avions perdu une vieille epagneul trouvée en bords de route,lilith,et tana déprimait fort.J'ai contacté la présidente du club d'alors,et signalé que je cherchais un  ou une leo.J'ai été mise en contact avec sa naisseuse(oui,il y a des gens soucieux du devenir des chiot de leurs portées,des petits éleveurs tout à fait recommendables)et je suis allée chercher Ulysse à Limoges,c'est sa naisseuse qui me l'a emmené,on a fait moitié chemin chacun.
Ulysse avait 5 ans.
Chien adorable qui part tous les jours faire une petite balade autour des champs,heureux comme pas permis depuis qu'il est chez nous.C'etait ça "fugueur"!!!
Les problêmes de santé d'Ulysse viennent de sa vie d'alors,5 ans dehors,dans la neige,au froid,il a dû faire des bronchites à répétition non soignées,et c'est maintenant un bronchiteux chronique à 8 ans passé...c'est moche.
Malgrés le traitement plutôt lourds,il a toujours autant de mal à respirer.
Voiçi donc pour le bel Ulysse,enfin,la première fois que je l'ai vu je l'ai trouvé momoche,couleur grisatre,grosse tête,maintenant je le trouve superbe,comme quoi,la beauté...)
Bon,cath bosse et j'ai tout à faire,comme le jour se lève je file aux poules(ça peut porter à confusion ce que je dit,mais je file nettoyer le poulailler,c'est mieux)et à la traite(j'evite de dire aux chêvres,donc,que ce post reste bien sage quand même)
Gros bisounours,isa;

----------


## armance

Ben oui déjà qu'une Chantal voulait que je montre mes fesses, mais au fait, tu fais la traite de quoi ?!

----------


## catis

Armance,la traite de quoi,quel animal je peux bien traire?les poules,non,le perroquet,non,les chiennes,non,le chat,non,les tourterelles,non,la pie,non,les chevaux,non,ça doit-être les chêvres....que tu as d'ailleurs toi-même traites,il me semble avoir une photo...;Que je n'ai pas le temps de chercher mais que je vais mettre...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, je connais le filet de pêche mais le file aux poules!!!????('isa dit je file aux poules) ou le philo pouls!!!!!!! ou fileaux (pluriel de filets!!!!!!!gaga!!!!) poule !!!!ou file aux pouls du verbe filer 'elle a marqué u au lieu de i donc pouls au lieu de poils comme dans poils de chien pour faire une couverture!!!!!! c'est dur quand même de vous suivre, vous êtes nettement plus cultivée que moi et bio en plus alors même pas la peine d'essayer de faire de la concurrence!!!!!bref je pense que je vais encore me prendre des réflexions!!! sinon pour Ulysse rien en homéo pour le soulager??? à ce soir peut être!!!!!! bisousfsjfklajkjcjaqjjmqlsjm

----------


## armance

Je crois que je vais arrêter toute expression humoristique : help je suis incomprise (sinon je sais que vous avez des chèvres à traire ... quand même !! Alzheimer pas encore  :: 
bises

----------


## catis

Ah bon,j'etais super inquiète depuis ce matin,j'ai commencé à expliquer aux filles chêvres que leur tata armance commençait à yoyoter du chapeau,qu'elle ne se rappelait plus d'elles....je n'avais pas encore osé en parler aux chien(nes),heureusement...
Bon,mon wwoofer a mal aux dos,franchement je ne comprends pas pourquoi,le plantage des piquets peut-être,ou le ramassage des caisses d'escargots,ça ne tiens plus le coup ces jeunots...je vous le dis,on etais plus costauds de mon temps,bon evidemment,on vieillit mal....très mal...bientôt la casse...

----------


## armance

hihihi,
On se demande bien pourquoi ils ont mal au dos !! Je pense surtout qu'on n'a pas les bonnes positions et manque de muscles dorsaux aussi
SSi ton Woofeur est HS alors rien ne va plus !! Faut lui faire promener les chiens à la rivière ... s'il en a moins peur ...!
Attention Isa, va pas me casser ma réputation auprès des animaux : j'aurais l'air de quoi quand je reviendrai : vont se foutre de ma tronche!!
bisous

----------


## catis

Oui,c'est galère,j'ai du mal à supporter quelqu'un qui passe ses journées à bouquiner,se promener,se fabriquer un arc...alors que je trime comme 10,j'avoue que la jeunesse m'exaspère.Le voir arriver à midi pour se mettre les pieds sous la table et idem le soir,se plaindre d'avoir mal au dos après avoir planté 5 poteaux dans de la terre meuble(j'ai planté les deux derniers),j'avoue devoir dire rapidemment stop.Tout plein de bonnes intentions,je vais aider,faire çi, faire ça,mais tout est trop dure,et oui,c'est une ferme,pas un atelier macramé.Et le boulot est fait par nous deux sans trop de mal,alors qu'un jeune de 24 ans ne puisse rien faire sans se plaindre me dépasse.
Enfin,je planterais mes 50 poteaux toute seule et je vais arrêter là les dégats.
Sinon,je suis dans les escargots depuis ce matin 6 h,une commande de 16 douzaines à honorer pour demain,bien entendu au dernier moment,alors je n'arrête pas...
Sinon,calya a deux boules sous  ses cicatrices,s'il y a des  visiteurs de ce post qui ont eu une chienne stérilisée recemment,est-ce que ça a fait ça aussi?j'attends des avis.Je vais déjà demander celui d'Yvette,mais je ne veux pas trop l'embêter en ce moment,elle a une de ses  petites filles bien malade actuellement et elle est bien en peine.Mais awai a été stérilisée recemment ,elle doit se souvenir si ça faisait des boules avant d'oter les fil...Il faut dire que nos deux folles font les folles sans arrêt,j'ai peur de voir le plan de couture profonds lacher...comment les faire tenir tranquille?deux fofolles..

----------


## armance

C'est vrai qu'elles sont déchainées (calya avec la thyroïde sous contrôle) pas vraiment de repos ou de terrain stérile depuis l'opération!
Pourtant c'est Tana qui a eu l'intervention la plus lourde...
Bon ben tu l'a viré ton woofeur? il va trouver un autre endroit plus cool... hihihihihii 
bisousssssssssssss

----------


## armance

Pour ceusses qui visitent ce post : si vous avez le temps (en plus de celui de chinooka lien donné plus haut) de jeter un coup d'oeil sur celui là 
Balu : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/32314-Sos-pour-sortir-balu-d-un-refuge-misère-en-espagne?p=800333#post800333

et le post général : chiens de Lorca : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/27229-Espagne-tremblement-de-terre-a-jeté-les-chiens-à-la-rue-aidez-nous-a-les-sauver-!!/page102

bises

----------


## armance

Et pour se détendre les photos et les aventures de la meute de

chinooka!! : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14758-Re-norvege-la-douceur-meme?p=799917#post799917

Regardez en page 1 Aladine  comment elle était dans son box....et voyez Balu à Lorca lien donné message précédent : de l'espoir en perspective

Isa ne m'en voudra pas de squatter son post pour donner ces liens ya de la place pour tous n'est ce pas ?
bisous

----------


## catis

Mais oui ma biche,pas de souçis,toi tu peux squatter tant que tu veux...
Donc,depuis 6h du mat je bosse comme une malade,et le jeune homme,pas vu...à part en train de manger une tartine avec de la conf à 11h...
Pas encore partit mais ça ne saurait tarder.
Quand je pense à toi,tu fait 10 fois plus de boulot que lui,tu as  presque le double de son âge,c'est un comble!!!et puis tu n'as pas besoin qu'on te dise,tu va aux parcs toute seule,sans rien demander,là il a trouvé le gite,le couvert,et en ne rien faisant,super,non?
De toutes façons,les mecs de cette génération sont des feignants,les filles bossent dix fois plus qu'eux,je vais finir par ne plus prendre de mecs en wwoofing,mais que des filles.
Pour Calya,ce n'est pas très gros,mais ça fait une petite boule de chaque coté,c'est peut-être juste l'inflammation dû
aux fils ,on va les oter dimanche pour les deux,ça devrait relacher la tension..

----------


## armance

t'es gentille : presque la moitié ....!!
Tu lui a dit que tu voulais qu'il parte? Sinon si tu le laisses deviner il risque de ne pas piger....et toi être le pigeon... (jeu de mots, je précise....)
bisous

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour les jeunes qui deviennent des c______s m_____s je suis d accord avec toi , nous aussi ca a toujours l oeuf ou un baton dans le derriere , , moi a 54 ans bien sonné je suis surement bien plus rentables que 3 ou 4 jeunes qui glandent , ne comprennent rien , savent  pas faire le ménage ou autres , nous c est pas compliqué a plupartt savent meme pas combien font un hecto ou une livre alors tu vois , j espere que les gros vont bien , j ai attaqué ma cure contre la grippe 5 eurois ca sera bien ,en plus ca preserve pour les autres trucs , " homéomunyl " on prend 1 dose sous la langue mettons le jeudi puis la meme les 2 jeudi suivant et la 4 eme un mois apres et appres une dose par mois , ca fait 2 ans que je le fais et ca a l air de bien marcher , 
précision j ai ecrit c______s m___s vu que je sais plus a quoi ca ressemble au moins je me trompe pas dans l orthographe  ::  ::  mais non je rigole , un peu d humour

----------


## catis

alors ,le clan des vieilles va bien?oui ,cath lui a dit de partir,on va voir le résultat,il nous fait le coup du "je suis malade"j'ai mal au dos"il me faut un médecin"...no comment,j'adooore ...

----------


## armance

De quoi se plaint'il ?! Il a 2 infirmières !!
Il a dormi 6 mois dans sa voiture : c'est plutôt ça qui lui a mis les reins en compote + manque musculature + mauvaises position!
Ceci dit je peux pas trop me foutre de sa gueule suis revenus avec sciatique mais j'avais une mauvaise position et manque aussi de muscle 
C'est pas ça qui va m'empêcher de revenir! C'est moi qui veut que ça bouge et même qui des fois je trouve pas assez à mon goût...
4h00 trop cool sauf si balades avec chiens ...
bisous bises 
fabiene (tous les jeunes sont ....sauf ton neveu bien sur!!)

----------


## catis

ça va armance,je n'ai pas donné ton âge,mais bon,c'est vrai quoi,comment un jeune de 20 ans  peut avoir un tel poil dans la main,c'est dingue,ne rien faire de sa vie trainer,glander,je ne pourrais pas même malade,même multimillionnaire,je continuerais à faire des tas de trucs...enfin j'espère...en tous les cas ,à 20 ans,j'abattais un sacré boulot,aujourd'hui,c'est de la gnognotte à coté...
Donc,je vais aller me planter mes 50 poteaux toute seule,voilà!...enfin,demain...ou après demain,là je retourne aux escargots ,on a 20 douzaines de commandées pour demain en plus du marché,je n'y vais pas pour rien,à ce marché...demain je rapporte des sous,enfin un minimum interressant;quoique je vende sur place.
Les chiens s'emmer***nt ferme ces jours-çi,je les ai abandonnés en route,mais comme je veux qu'elles restent calme,c'est bien...

----------


## jaspée

c'est quoi ce neuneu de fainéant que t'as trouvé la isa ??? meme po capable de soulever un ramia.... comme tu dis, les jeunes de maintenant (hormis quelques uns heureusement) sont des sacrés cocos...
je cause pas beaucoup en ce moment car pas de temps pour bidouiller beaucoup sur rescue... j'ai ma famille sur place et mon gros en pleine crise de sciatique... pas facile de l'avoir à la maison celui ci !
pour les filles, contente de savoir que tout va bien pour elles ! pour les petites boules... petits hématomes en voie de disparition ? 
j'espère que ta sciatique va mieux armance... meme si on sait que tu as 2 fois 20 ans...  :: 
j'espère que chantal va mieux, bien qu'elle ne veuille pas essayer les sirops d'escargots... ::  pourtant bien efficaces !!
bisous à toutes !!!  ::

----------


## armance

Mon âge n'est pas un secret sinon je ne l'aurais pas mentionné dans mon profil ! Alors du respect SVP pour votre aînée ! ::

----------


## catis

Bon,mamie armance va bien,c'est important,il faut qu'elle se remette de sa sciatique sinon elle ne reviendra pas,quoiqu'elle en dise...
Hematomes,je ne sais pas trop;c'est apparu plusieurs jours après l'intervention,malgrés la betadine quotidienne(copieusement léchée...)donc ce n'est pas un abcés,plutôt un hematome,oui sans doute....Yvette m'a dit qu'awai n'a pas eu de bouboules...je ne m'inquietes pas trop,j'attends de voir après l'ablation des fils,dans quelques semaines, ce que ça donnera.
Notre wwoofer ne mange pas avec nous ce soir,c'est bien,une soirée ensemble,tout de même...il partira sans doute demain.
J'ai passé la journée dans les escargots,mais j'ai bien assuré.
Pour mes piquets,je me marre,je vais sans doute appeler à l'aide un copain qui a le dos complêtement en vrac,en invalidité pour son dos,il va venir de suite et bien se marrer à planter les 50 piquets dans la tranchée toute molle....mais il a 55 ans,c'est un bosseur ,lui,un vrai...avec le coeur sur la main,un amour;mais avec des vrai mains de travailleurs,quand il est ariivé notre zozo et que j'ai vu ses mains toutes tendres je me suis dit"ail,ça va faire mal".
Il a rapidemment eu des ampoules...maintenant c'est le dos,en fait il veut rester ici, loger gratis,nourris bien comme il faut,le pacha avec les deux filles et se la couler douce...mais ça le fera pas avec moi,j'ai du mal ...si j'ai pas de mec à la maison ,c'est pas pour cocooner un squatter...voilà...

----------


## armance

je  serai vous je lui dirais de vite dégager sinon il va se taper l'incruste!!
il n'est pas à la rue, il fait la route et il y a des centaines de demandes de woofing en france....

----------


## jaspée

ouaip, dis lui de dégager... sinon on revient en force avec les copines lui montrer ce que c'est le boulot ici !!!
oups armance, désolée pour ton age... je pensais que tu etais plus jeune... comme moi quoi...  ::

----------


## catis

je pense qu'il partira demain.
Maintenant l'histoire de Calya,on avait décidé de prendre un troisième chien et réservé shoukette vers le 20 décembre 2009,mais la neige et le verglas ont retardé son arrivée.
Vers la mi janvier,Claire,une amie éleveuse de leo passionnée et déléguée bretagne avec moi à l'epoque m'appele,une de ses chienne se retrouve sur la tapis pour cause d'aboiements,de destruction d'appartement HLM et de pétition contre elle.Elle serait si bien chez vous...là ce n'etait pas prevu du tout,3 oui,mais 4 ça commence à faire.Pas question de lacher shouki qu'on aimait déjà sans la connaitre,on accepte.
Là je fais appele à un covoit et coup de chance,quelqu'un montait à Angers(de biarritz) chercher un dogue du tibet,ils ont donc remonté Calya que j'ai récupéré à Angers le 15 janvier.Un peu sauvage,bêbête,pas très obeissante mais le retour s'est bien passé.Pas de maltraitance là ou elle etait,son maitre l'adorait,donc un peu tourneboulée de se retrouver avec nous ,tana et Ulysse.Shouki pas encore arrivée.Shouki est arrivée le 20 je crois.
Cette chienne etait bizarre,n'ecoutait rien,trebuchait,avait mal partout,boitait...puis a commencé à perdre ses poils....et oui,hypothyroidie qu'on a été bien longues à dépister...
Maintenant super louloute bien vive,qui ne boite plus,nous regarde dans les yeux,pleine d'amour,un vrai bonheur.
Donc à part Tana,je donne bien dans le sauvetage...
Mais un rott me manque,quand je vois des photos d'une jolie rott je craque.Mais trois chiens c'est bien, l'équilibre est parfait,pas de tension,la paix...et Ulysse est quand même bien malade des poumons,il va sans doute nécessiter des soins et on aura du mal à le soigner,alors ça suffit comme ça.

----------


## catis

Ouiayyy,venez mes copines,on va le virer de là,le gang des mamies va encore frapper...et arrêtez d'embêter armance,elle est toute jeune,quand je vois mon jeunot de 24 ans qui n'en fiche pas une,je vous dis qu'elle a plus d"énergie.
En fait ça a clasché hier,je lui ai tout préparé le terrain pour les piquets ,mis les 4 coins,et je me suis dit;pendant ces jours ou cath va bosser il va m'aider et faire ça...mais non,mal au dos au bout de 5 piquets,trop dur comme boulot,il ne peut même plus pousser une brouette et rentrer du bois,plus rien,c'est triste!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors il faut que je vous dise l'une comme l'autre vous êtes toutes super battues!!!!!! et oui et hélas, c'est moi la reine!!!!! pourquoi la reine? et bien celle à qui vous devez tout le respect car c'est bien moi....................la plus vieille : 57 printemps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tu parles alors, mais c'est la vie, une vie de merde car je n'ai jamais eu beaucoup de chance, mais j'ai toujours gardé le moral et c'est ce qui m'a sauvé. J'ai été élevé en grande partie par ma grand mère car ma mère tenait un garage avec 3 enfants et une station essence donc..... ma grand mère m'a toujours dit : tu sais ma petite fille, on n'est pas des chanceux mais tu auras toujours du boulot, pour l'instant c'est vrai. Ensuite elle m'a dit pour être heureuse dans la vie regarde en dessous de toi et non au dessus, sinon tu ne seras jamais satisfaite et je pense qu'elle a dit vrai, je pense souvent à elle et à ce qu'elle m'a appris......Sinon chez moi, il y a et il y aura toujours des animaux. je travaille donc pas trop, pour l'instant un chien, une chatte mais quand je serais en retraite..... sinon mon plaisir est d'aider les animaux !!!! ils sont tellement reconnaissants!!! sinon armance je peux te dire que pendant des années je me suis fait remettre mon dos en place pour problèmes de sciatiques, vertèbres, etc.....j'ai eu la chance de connaître une éthiopate. je suis allée la voir plusieurs fois et la dernière fois, elle m'a dit allez aujourdh'ui on emploie les grands moyens. Elle m'a complètement tordue sur la table, depuis ce temps là je n'ai absolument plus aucune douleur!!!!! je touche souvent mon dos en me disant je ne comprends rien, j'ai eu tant mal et aussi longtemps. J'ai discuté une fois avec un kiné que j'allais voir, il m'a dit il suffit qu'elle ai déplacé vraiment un tout petit peu le bassin pour que je n'ais plus mal. Enfin bref, le principal est que je n'ai plus mal et quelquefois je me demande si ce n'est pas un miracle!!!!Isa merci d'avoir continuée à nous raconter l'arrivée de tes "bébés" à la maison. Quant au mec qui sait comme la plupart ne rien faire, fous le dehors et arrête de le nourrir!!!!!!sinon bonne soirée à tortoutes, demain noel des animaux dans ma commune pour essayer de ramasser le plus possible avant l'hiver....on verra ah oui j'ai oublié pour le sirop aucun résultat, il va falloir que je me décide pour la bave des bêtes à cornes!!!!! mais beurk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hier soir à 9 h j'étais couchée et ce soir je crois même chose!!!!! alors bisounounous sans bave

----------


## catis

c'est bien ce que je dis,le gang des mamies...
Du coup c'est jaspée ou moi la plus jeune?jaspée je crois....

----------


## catis

bon,je suis de fevrier 64,et comme jaspée a le même êge que moi,ça va passer au mois maintenant...Cath a 1 semaine de plus que moi...même année...c'est donc moi la plus jeune de nous deux,mais je pense que jaspée est née après,donc c'est elle qui va remporter je ne sais pas trop quoi...jaspée d'un bout,chantal de l'autre,joli gang...on va aller sauver des tas de chiens perdus ensemble,on a déjà commencé avec armance...

----------


## manou 85

Je fais ma blonde mais c'est koi le woofing ???
Il ne fo pas faire amalgamme pour la nouvelle génération, il y en a des travailleurs, des motivés mais il fo que comme Chantal il ai eu le modèle des parents, grands parents qui leurs montrent le chemin.
Je travaillais dans une station service sur Paris, habitant en seine t marne, qu'il pleuve, qu'il neigne, qu'il gèle la station devait être ouverte à 6 heures vaille que vaille.
Alors, on se bouge malgré les trois ados à la maison et les 4 chiens (mâtins de Naples) plus le mari. C'est que cela boulotte toutes ses bouches. ON ne mord pas de travailler.
Par contre, 'ai vu un éthiopathe pour des pb de genoux et il m'a manipulé et remis en place ce qui étais en vrac et j'ai beaucoup moins de douleur. Ma belle fille en a consulté un en accompagnement de sa  deuxième grossesse et elle a trouvé  que c'était plus confortable que pour la première. Comme koi.

----------


## jaspée

suis née le 14 ma biche !!
merci manou, mais on constate une chose quand meme.. c'est toi qu'assure à la maison !!!
d'ou la remarque d'isa... heureusement qu'il y a des filles pour assurer... parce que les mecs... dans les mêmes ages que les filles, ils se la coulent douce chez maman !!!
j'attend la réaction d'un jeune (male) qui lirait ce post et dirait le contraire... ::

----------


## catis

t'es du 14 fevrier?cath du 15 et moi du 22,je vous dit pas la fiesta qu'elles vont faire  les trois  nenettes de 64 en fevrier prochain,on viendra sur ton île fêter ça!!!
Donc mon zozo a été voir le médecin,il a une douleur intercostale,de quoi appeler police secours et les pompiers,non?voir le samu...
ah oui,je voulais aussi vous dire,vous avec bien connu notre joséphine avec son beau harnais(rouge en l'occurence),je nomme shouki.
Et bien on a maintenant une dame aux camelia,je nomme Ulysse le poitrinaire...
C'est de la grande littérature à la maison!!!
Ce soir tana etait déchainée,elle voulait absolument prendre la couverture de la cage de doudoune qui etait emberlificotée autour d'une chaise,et bien elle est  à commencé pae faire tomber la chaise,puis elle est partie en tirant la chaise ,la couverture entre ses dents,mignonne;non?

----------


## jaspée

punaise,des rebellions chez les filles !!!!! ouaich ............. mon mec à moi est dans une phase de "coinçage" qui le rend plus méchant que jamais... en me disant : dégage !!! et j'ai presque envie de le faire... plus de mec à nous gueuler dessus, serais presque prete à rejoindre le clan des filles... quelques petites différences à part...
difficile... mais pas insurmontable...

----------


## catis

hein,de quoi tu cause jaspée?ce post deviens louche...je ne dirais rien.Mais bienvenue aux filles ici,même avec des différences...on n'est pas racistes...
Sinon,mon wwoofer est parti ce matin,donc le woofing,il faut aller visiter le sire wwoof.fr pour comprendre,c'est un système international d'entraide,des gens en géneral plutôt jeune viennent dans des fermes biologiques pour passer une durée déterminée à l'avance et aider aux travaux(max4h par jours,armance ne venant pas dans le cadre du wwoofing etait priée de travailler 12h par jour,ce qui explique son état actuel et la prise de javel)donc aider aux travaux contre le gite et le couvert.
Ca permet des rencontres,de casser l'isolement,et d'avoir un peu d'aide,c'est sympa...
Sinon,j'ai commencé à détricoter Calya ce matin,on va finir cet après midi,idem pour tana,sa cicatrice est plus inflamatoire, ça fera du bien d'oter les fils ils sont archi sérrés chez elle.

Et puis voilà ,on va tous demander à Yvette de s'inscrire sur rescue(je t'assure,yvette,c'est facile même pour quelqu'un de ton âge...)comme ça je serais la plus jeune et yvette à l'autre bout...allez,viens nous rejoindre yvette.Car yvette suit le post en douce,en invité,et me cause après par mail,(c'est comme ça que je sais son âge,elle m'a confirmé gagner le concour des mamies)mais ce serait mieux de la lire en direct quand même...

----------


## armance

hihi ça fait du bien de retrouver notre Isa, la langue bien acérées et la répartie fine....!!
bisous et bienvenu à Yvette : c'est pas très dur de s'inscrire....tu es même pas obligée de mettre une photo si tu ne sais pas faire mais tout s'apprend et quelqu'un d'autre pourra t'aider
Tu battras même Manou ! 
bises

----------


## catis

Si,avec une photo!!!!ou d'awai alors!!!mais yvette est très douée sur ordi,elle fait des tas de trucs super dans ses mails que je ne sais même pas faire.Aujourd'hui elle doit -être absente,elle a perdu une cousine proche et elle doit être à l'enterrement ,en ce moment c'est dur pour elle,c'est pour ça que je lui dis de rejoindre notre bande de mamies déjantées,on la soutiendra!!!vous verrez,elle est adorable,timide et cachée mais adorable.
Je viens de finir de découturer la Calya debout devant la porte d'entrée,tout à fait dans les règles...et crac un fil,et crac deux fils,enfin c'etait un surjet donc il a fallu tirer,mais elle s'en fiche royalement la mémère,elle n'a pas bronché d'une oreille.
Il reste tana,sans doute demain,elle a un jour de décallage avec calya.
Sinon,gros marché ce matin,20 douzaines de commandées pour ce matin,alors je partais déjà avec un beau  chiffre sans rien vendre...donc 16 douzaines sont parties à Paris...qui veut stocker des escargots?hop,sitôt dit sitôt rencoquillés.
Bon,je file au boulot,gros bisounours à toutes,isa.

----------


## Marie-christine

> Sinon,calya a deux boules sous ses cicatrices,s'il y a des visiteurs de ce post qui ont eu une chienne stérilisée recemment,est-ce que ça a fait ça aussi?j'attends des avis.Je vais déjà demander celui d'Yvette,mais je ne veux pas trop l'embêter en ce moment,elle a une de ses petites filles bien malade actuellement et elle est bien en peine.Mais awai a été stérilisée recemment ,elle doit se souvenir si ça faisait des boules avant d'oter les fil...Il faut dire que nos deux folles font les folles sans arrêt,j'ai peur de voir le plan de couture profonds lacher...comment les faire tenir tranquille?deux fofolles..


Ma chienne Nala stérilisée il y a 18 mois a une boule en haut de sa ligne de mamelles, le véto m'a dit que cela ne posait aucun problème, comme un nombril dans l'autre sens.

----------


## armance

Ouh elle est mimi celle ci !! On voit toute la souffrance dans sa position .....!!! Une chienne en plein effort quoi !!

----------


## catis

On vois bien que cette chienne a une boule à cause de la maltraitance,il y a quand même des animaux malheureux et ça se voit bien...Bon c'est rassurant de voir des boules ailleurs...donc calya a bien le droit aussi d'avoir deux bouboules si elle veut...

----------


## manou 85

C'est bien cela la zen atitude !! 
Ce sont des images très difficiles voire insoutenables !!
Je regarde si je n'en pas une d'une telle violence.
UNe boule qui remplace le nombril ? je surveillerais quand même que cela ne soit pas une hernie ??

----------


## manou 85

mon dieu suel stress !!!

----------


## manou 85

eh la voilou version fifille serieuse !!


Son histoire :

<<<<<<<<<Camilla a été trouvée dans les Landes, avec un chiot survivant en aout 2008.
Elle trainait sur une décharge depuis le mois de février....a été saillie...car pas stérilisée, pas identifiée non plus.
La police municiale de Biscarosse l'a prise en charge et a demandé à CS de la prendre en charge.
Elle a été remonté des landes jusqu"à moi en Vendée par plusieurs co-voitureuses et j'ai réceptionné la belle rouquine et son Bébé Charly.
J'ai été sa famille d'accueil et vu le peu de demandes je l'ai adopté.
Cela a été dur au début car je suis plus molosse et le caractère du chien de chasse bah c'est pas pareille. Le molosse veut faire plaisir et vous obéit pour conserver votre amour alors que le chien de chasse est plus bourrin, plus indépendant, mais en deux presaue 3 ans de vie commune je la connais bien, je pratique le Camilla couramment et lle e vaut bien.

----------


## armance

oui un grandes zoreilles comme la meute de chinooka ou breton...L' l'air bien malheureux celui ci aussi !!

----------


## catis

"bon j'ai voulu vous faire plaisir en m'inscrivant mais comme je le craignais ça ne marche pas !!!!!je ne suis pas douée et je ne sais pas recopier les lettres et chiffres qu'on me colle !!!! en plus c'était vraiment pour vous faire plaisir car je ne pense vraiment pas que ce que je raconte ait un intérêt pour tt un chacun !!!!!bon marché demain . bises "

J'ai du mal avec yvette,elle serait une super membre du club des mamies mais elle est trop modeste,que faire.Bon,yvette,je vais venir t'inscrire,tu va voir ça!!!en fait tu peux changer ton mot de passe  ensuite...et en mettre un plus cool,c'est ce que j'ai fait...

Sinon,je suis retournée sur la post de shouki dans les hommages et j'ai parlé de mes deux anciens compagnons de route,lilith et elioth...avec photos...partis il y a bien longtemps maintenant...

----------


## catis

Sinon,je viens d'envoyer à Didier,l'ancien maitre de Calya,des nouvelles de son ancienne fifilles,avec photos  de la balafrée en train de picoler ou de faire la fofolle avec tana,il va être content je pense d'avoir de ses nouvelles,j'essaye de lui en donner de temps en temps,mais là ça faisait longtemps,il n'etait même pas au courrant de l'hypothyroidie.
Il a vraiment aimé cette chienne,sa situation ne lui permettais pas de la garder et il nous l'a confiée,mais je sais bien qu'il tenais à sa chienne.Du coup je reste en contact et je donne des nouvelles,c'est la moindre des choses,je serais contente d'en avoir dans le même cas.

----------


## Marie-christine

Puisque je vous ai montré le nombril de ma fifille Nala, je vous mets quelques photos d'une partie de ma famille
3 vieux chevaux (30, 24 et 20 ans), 3 chiens 1 rott Black de 5 ans, 1 rott Rumba de 11 ans adopté en juin, et Nala 6 ans handicapé du train arrière suite à une luxation bébé et dysplasie des 2 hanches mais qui pour l'instant ne souffre pas et marche très bien et 3 chattes (2 de 13 ans et 1 de 1 an + 1 invité)

Rumba






 Rumba et Nala

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah ben les voila les 2 grosses patates que j ai vu sur un post l autre jour quelles beautés celle la aussi , j avais ri parce que les 3 au milieu du salon super pratique , 
pour le maitre de ta fifille je truve bien de donner des nouvelles moi je le ferai aussi , on est pas tous egaux devant les difficultés , certains se battent plus pour garder leurs loulous d autres ont du mal mais les auront toujours dans leur coeur , oui si tu as du mal ( nanou c est ca je crois avec les chiens de chasse qui ne font pas dans la dentelle ( jai un staff et je partage ton opinion sur eux vis a vis de nous )va donc un peu voir les post de breton et chinooka ::  ::  :: il sont sacrement coquins  si tu troues pas on te mettra les liens , :: bises aux patates isa et cathy , je vais vite sur le post de shouki ::

----------


## armance

Différents liens Page 11

----------


## manou 85

Je

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, et bien quel déchaînement sur ce post, isa doit être contente, hier pas beaucoup le temps de venir. Gros dodo l'après midi car à plat,mais complètement à plat avec ma toux et les médocs, j'ai bien dû mal à faire surface, on voit par là que je ne rajeunis pas, comme tout le monde, tu verras isa quand tu auras mon âge!!!bref sinon hier en fin d'après midi visite au noel des animaux organisé par les associations. Comme chaque année cette opération a bien marché et le plus beau cadeau a été l'adoption d'une petite chienne qui était dans une famille d'accueil en fin de journée.Superbe récompense qui remonte le moral des troupes!!! cette petite chienne me faisait de la peine, elle suivait toujours sa maman de famille d'accueil et elle a du sans doute se retrouver triste à l'arrivée dans une autre maison!!!! elle comprendra sans doute plus tard!!!ils ont beau être intelligents ils ne peuvent pas comprendre le bien qu'on fait pour eux!!bref, donc isa aujourd'hui belle petite recette, tu en as tellement besoin. Je suis allée sur le post de shooky, tes histoires sont toutes aussi belles les unes que les autres!!!! sinon as tu des nouvelles de ton tioutit bout de chien que tu as aussi sauvée???? je me demande d'ailleurs combien tu as déjà dû en sortir de la misère, ton grand coeur ne t'arrêtera jamais!!!!!mais on ne peut pas se refaire!!!!! ce post est rempli de bonnes âmes et c'est super!!!!! alors bon dimanche tortoutes et bienvenue à yvette qui si je ne me trompe était déjà venue à un certain moment sur le post de shooky mais je ne sais plus trop pourquoi au juste, alors à bientôt et bisounounours !!!

----------


## manou 85

Je repernd  donc mon message.

Il ne m'est pas venu à l'idée d'abandonner mes deux mâtines lors de la maladie, puis le décès de mon mari. Elles faisaient partie de ma vie et sans elles je n'aurais pas eu le coeur de continuer le chemin. Sentir leur chaleur sur le lit m'a rassuré. Leurs piaillements le matin m'ont obligé à me lever. leurs facéties m'ont fait sourire, leurs conneries m'ont mises hors de moi, à leur age, pas serieux mais m'ont bien demontré que j'étais vivante  et que le chemin continuait.
La plus agée m'a sur protégé.
Leurs départs a été une autre épreuve car plus le chien est gros plus la place est importante dans nos coeurs.
depuis il y a Camilla une nouvelle aventure et puis mes deux parsons c'es pas triste du tout.

----------


## jaspée

entre Manou et Marie christine, que des images d'un bonheur insoutenable !!  ::  c'est super de vous voir vous exprimer sur un post desertée par la plus belle (et la plus croquante aussi..) j'ai nommé l'inoubiable shouki !!
j'adore les photos de tout ce petit monde, y'en a pour tous les gouts et c'est génial !!
Ma belle Isa, ma jolie Cath, vous voila de nouveau entourées par de jolies coeurs que l'on ne connaissait pas encore beaucoup, bienvenues les filles !!

----------


## manou 85

C'est très agréable de papoter de nos loulous. quand on aime les animaux on aime les gens non ??

Je vous mets une photo de ma louloutte Inès (très tétue la gamine) elle a dix ans sur la photo.
Quand je vois les photos de tes chevaux, elle m'a fait un truc lors d'une promenade.
Elle tombe sur des crottes de chevaux (bon miam ) je lui dis non ! de ma voix la plus "virile" possible et là voilà partie...................à donf dans la forêt, descente sur la plage.......purée ???? quelle réaction va t elle avoir devant les chevaux ????????
J'ai eu la trouille mais j'ai pensé (si si cela arrive)  à faire monter sa fille dans la canimobile afin de casser l'effet de meute. OUF !!! 

Et voilà les trois chevaux qui remontent de la plage, tranquillement.....et arrive derrière essoufflée  ma vieille mèmère (dysplasique et en traitement qui pialle au démarrage quand elle force trop la journée) à fond les ballons.
La monitrice me prévient que si les chevaux prennent peur ils risquent d'envoyer un coup de pied et de fracturer la machoire de ma chienne.
Je lui dis que je connais pas la réaction de ma chienne, pour moi elle cherche à identifier une odeur, bon !! je parle à ma "morue" je luis dis "pas toucher", au pied mais la bourrique veut sentir.....;et effectivement une fois qu'elle a senti le cheval elle revient s'assoir à mes pieds. L'expression fait de l'huile, ce jour là j'ai connu.
voici le faauve 



On dirait pas une sainte ???

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Et oui, tu as raison, on dirait une sainte, il ne manque plus qu'une seule chose c'est l'auréole, sinon je pense que toi aussi tu as beaucoup d'histoires à raconter sur les animaux, je pense que tu ne les aimes pas mais les adore, tu as raison, ils sont tellement reconnaissants!!!!

----------


## jaspée

c'est sur que l'imaginer courir derrière une bande de chevaux...et rester sourde aux ordres de sa maitresse... non, totalement impossible !!!  ::

----------


## manou 85

> c'est sur que l'imaginer courir derrière une bande de chevaux...et rester sourde aux ordres de sa maitresse... non, totalement impossible !!!


cela dépend vraiment du caractère du chien.
Inès depuis ses 7 semaines, son arrivée à la maison, pas du tout désorientée. sa maman est morte suite à un mauvais couplage d'antibio qui a bousillé ses reins, a été élevé au biberon par son éleveur et éduqué par une vieille chienne qui a pris soin de la portée, leur faisant faire la toilette et les éduquant. Inès a toujours été très indépendante même si proche des humains. Son dieu : son maitre !!!!
MOI, l'esclave qui donnait à manger, soignait, la sortait.
LUi le dieu vivant, quan delle entandait la moto, j'avais pas besoin de regarder l'heure ni d'entendre la moto arrivée, elle demandait à sortir, se postait devant le portail la queue frétillante.......la moto entrait, elle savait qu'il ne fallait pas s'approcher mais dès que la moto était posée dans le garage, le casque posé s'ensuivait un  1/4 d'heure de folie de léchouilles, de mordillements l'extase koi !!!
Et pourtant quand elle partait comme une flèche après......... quen elle devenait sourde à nos ordres...c'est auprès de moi qu'elle revenait car son Dieu (colérique et vexé qu'elle n'écoute pas SES ordres)  lui collait une baffe, donc elle le contournait pour venir s'assoir à mes pieds !! une morue, une vraie j'avais jamais eu un spécimen comme celle-ci malgré qu'elle soit ma 3 ème matine...
Elle a vécu 11 ans 1/2, elle est venue à la maison, suite au décès de notre première matine d'un ostéosarcome fulgurant qui nous a anéanti. Elle a séduit toute la famille.

----------


## catis

Bon,aujourd'hui nous avons détricoté TANA,qui a une super jolie cicatrice sans bouboule,bien sêche,bien propre.J'ai mis de la betadine de suite que tana a consciencieusement lêché,autant lui verser direct dans le bec une rasade de betadine...
Sinon,j'ai fait un joli marché ma foi,on sent que les touristes sont arrivés en long Week-end...et qu'ils aiment se faire plaisir...tant mieux.
Demain j'attaque le ramassage du dernier parc.Et terminé d'ici deux trois jours.

----------


## jaspée

waouh ! un peu de fraiche pour ma belle Isa ! contente de voir que le marché s'est bien passé ! ca remonte le moral ! il parait que la salive des toutous est antiseptique... on se demande le pourquoi de la bétadine d'ailleurs !! t'as raison, autant lui coller dans le bec !!  :: 
et la cicatrice de cayla, ca donne quoi ??

----------


## catis

Calya a toujours deux  boules ,une de chaque coté,qui gonfle quand elle bouge,taille mandaine quand même,mais sans rougeur,sans douleur,j'attends de voir si ça desenfle,de toutes manière ça ne s'agrave pas,alors j'attends ....ça va peut-être disparaitre tout seul!!!
En tous les cas la "vieille"tana ,elle, elle pête la forme!!!

----------


## jaspée

j'espère que ce "sent" pas l'éventration tout ca... bonne soirée les filles !!  ::

----------


## catis

Oui,j'ai un doute,ça fait plan profond mal cousu,ou pas du tout,ou pas assez solidement,mais ça fait bien problême de plan profond.Mais pas vraiment eventration,la boule ne retourne pas dedans en totalité comme dans les eventrations,on surveille,on verra bien.Ca ne la gêne pas en tous les cas.

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour tout le monde !!! 

Ce serait pas un fils qui se résorbe mal ? parce qu'une éventration on arrive à la sentir.
sinon ce matin c'est piscine  !!!!

Je les hais, mais je les hais !! dernière sortie à minuit et mais deux loustics s'en sont donnés à coeur joie !! un les pieds de la table, l'autre le frigo !!!  les filles ont bien du en rajouter une louche enfin ce matin, dès le lever la serpiologue est active..

----------


## catis

Avec Ulysse ,sa bronchite chronique et sa cortisone,c'est idem....serpillière presque tous les matins....et sa va durer....charmant,heureusement qu'on les aime nos bestioles...
Quand je vois les abandons au premier pipi,je pense à la crevette à jaspée qui avait été ramené au refuge parce-qu'il n'etait pas propre,à seulement quelques mois...j'espère que les bébés de ces braves gens vont au popo tout seuls dés la naissance,sinon,paf,jetés dans le puit....mais dans quel monde on vit!!!
Un fil,je ne sais pas,c'est bilatéral,ou alors une allergie aux fils résorbables de la suture profonde,mais ce n'est pas du tout inflamatoire,juste deux boules...
Franchement,je ne m'inquiète pas trop,on surveille et on verra bien...Je met une photo de notre shouki nationale dans son fauteuil,le jour de son arrivée chez nous en janvier 2010.Trois semaines qu'elle nous a quittée.

----------


## manou 85

Elle est royale !!! le temps agit. La tristesse s'estompe pas la peine mais laisse la place aux souvenirs, aux moments si précieux.
Hier de raconter qu'Inès était bourrique cela m'a fait plaisir de partager ce moment avec vous.
Si pas de fièvre ! pas d'inflammation ! fo voir !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes aujourdh'ui pas de travail mais toute la journée sur la route et en rentrant un peu d'ordre dans les papiers!!!!ce que je déteste, j'en fais assez au travail. Tu me fait peine Isa avec ta petite shooky, tu l'a mise en photo sur son post et sur celui-ci. Je me doute comment cela doit être difficile pour toi et cath, vous lui avez tant donné!!!!! je pense souvent à vous et à elle!!!!! elle fait partie de ma vie à tout jamais, je m'y était attachée même de loin, son histoire était si belle, la vie n'est pas juste!!!!! sinon ici ce midi il faisait 22°, rien à  comprendre, je pense qu'on va payer cela bien cher!!!!!! je pars promener mon chien qui me talonne depuis une heure, mais je suis obligée d'attendre 18 heures pour ne pas rencontrer le chien qui m'a mordu il y a un an. En principe de 18 à 19 h il ne sort pas!!!!! alors bonne soirée à tortoutes et bisounounours à ma petite isa et cath!!!!!

----------


## catis

Je viens de faire ma BA du jour,j'ai une femelle croisée berger toute jeune ,dans une ferme pas loin de chez moi,dont le maitre se retrouve hospitalisé(comme il à un alzheimer,ça va durer)et sa maitresse est trop faible et trop agée pour sortir la chienne,du coup elle se retrouve attachée à sa chaine  et pas prête à se balader...
Je l'ai emmenée avec moi aux champignons dans les bois.Je ne l'ai pas lachée,mais même en laisse elle etait contente de sortir,elle a reniflé partout,pissé 15 fois,sauté au-dessus des ajoncs,bonne balade d'une bonne heure.
Avec les trois gros bien sûr,qu'elle ne connaissait pas.Et bien elle a fait connaissance,et comme tout le groupe est bien sociable,il n'y a pas eu de friction.
Donc loula a fait une belle balade et je la ramènerais,elle en a bien besoin.
Puis je l'ai ramené chez elle et sa chaine,mais bon,ce n'est pas génant si elle a la possibilité de se promener.
J'ai donc dis aux trois gros qu'on sortait une prisonnière en permission d'une heure.Ils ont bien compris...

----------


## armance

::   super, des photos?

----------


## catis

J'essayerais d'en faire à la prochaine balade avec elle,mais accrochée à la laisse ça va pas être facile,il faut que tu vienne prendre les photos pendant la balade,armance,je ne vois que ça....et puis il reste un parc à vider.Je te promet qu'on planquera la javel...

----------


## armance

tu vas la promener tous les combien?
Merci Isa c'est fort sympa de me garder mon apéro préféré ! 
Mais j'ai peur de ne pouvoir revenir avant décembre...
Et puis vous devez savourer de vous retrouver Cat et toi
bisousssssss

----------


## CHANTALNORD

j'ai déjà mis un message mais sans doute arrivé sur la lune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bref donc je disais donc qu'Isa n'en finira jamais de nous raconter ses aventures, ses sauvetages agrémentés de son humour!!!! moi je pense que cette chienne tu devrais l'appeler marguerite, la vache de fernandel non???? mais cette chienne quand elle va te voir arriver va sans doute arriver à casser cette chaîne. Ce ne doit vraiment pas être marrant mais beaucoup mieux qu'être abandonnée????sinon armance boit de l'apéro et quand il n'y en a pas de l'eau de javel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! attention aux retours de manettes!!!! bisous armance tu es si gentille mais aussi si opérationnelle!!!!! maintenant pour les photos on va attendre qu'isa devienne reporter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sinon ici beau temps breton!!!donc sortez les parapluies, sinon big bisous tortoutes

----------


## catis

Bon,je reviens de chez le veto,et oui,on avait loupé la date pour les vaccins d'Ulysse,alors deux injections...et 40 euros à chaque fois.Du coup ,je ne lui fait pas refaire son pyrodog contre la pyroplasmose,il a quand même peu de chance  de se faire deux pyro dans sa vie et comme la vaccin coute la peau des fesses,stop,on n'a plus les moyens,on rogne partout...
Sinon,on a trouvé deux salamandres sur la route ce soir,elles filent se mettre à l'abris,signe d'arrivée de l'hiver ça...donc on va se dépêcher à finir les parcs,il reste 1/2 parc et celui du labo pour finir,ça va aller vite,j'espère avoir terminé  en début de semaine prochaine,et oui,avec les marchés de fin de semaine et un absolu besoin d'aller gagner ne serait-ce que quelques euros,je suis coinçée jusqu'à samedi.Mais je n'ai plus de marché le dimanche.
Sinon,j'ai mal à une dent qui se déchausse,je sais ,vous vous en fichez pas mal de ma dent qui bouge mais je vous le dis quand même.Je ne fais rien,pour l'instant,mais il faudra bien commencer des travaux aussi à ce niveau là,et les dentistes sont bien aussi voleurs que les veto,alors on n'a pas finis de galérer.
Bon,vous bises toutes ,isa;

----------


## jaspée

coucou me revoilou !! Et oui, j'ai ramenée toute la petite famille à la gare, du coup on se retrouve tous les 4 avec mon gros et mes toutous ! Je suis infirmière à domicile maintenant...  :: et oui, la sciatique de mon cher et tendre n'en finit pas de ne pas finir !! on dirait un "vieux" de 90 ans avec ses béquilles et ses médocs toutes les 4 heures ! Je rigole, mais c'est pas rigolo pour lui... mais il a finit par prendre son mal en patience et son humeur s'est grandement améliorée !
En ce qui concerne ma crevette, les pipis dans la maison s'estompent mais je me relève quand meme la nuit pour le sortir... Saxo est toujours amoureux de son p'tio et a failli me ramener une autre crevette (une tite golden retriever de 3 mois !!) heureusement qu'elle avait un maître sinon j'avais 2 crevettes à la maison ! j'imaginais pas mon saxo en papa poule...
je vois que tes petits soucis de santé ne s'arrangent pas ma pove isa... tu devais pas deja y aller au dentiste ?? et pour tes remplacements d'infirmière... toujours pas de piste ?? ca va etre l'hiver et tout le monde va tomber malade... tu vas avoir du boulot !! (pas sympa la fille  :: )
C'est gentil de garder un peu de Javel pour Armance, essaie de ne pas la mettre dans les bouteilles de jus de pomme !!  ::  des fois que je revienne et que je me trompe...  je ne voudrais surtout pas priver Armance de son apéro préféré !!  :: 
allez, bisoooooooooooouqsm à toutes, bonne soirée !!  ::

----------


## catis

Oui,ça fait bien deux mois que j'ai une dent qui me fait mal en se déchaussant,mais comme je suis maso,je fais durer le plaisir...une qualité que vous ne me connaissiez pas...non,les frais sont un peu élevés et j'attends de pouvoir payer mes soins.Mais je vais y arriver...
Pour le boulot infirmière j'ai une proposition assez sûre pour 2/3 jours par mois à partir de janvier.Ca ne va pas suffir à remonter le découvert mais ça fera toujours un peu d'argent;Et c'est pas trop loin d'ici.Sinon,rien d'autre,un cabinet à 60 km,mais ils cherchent pour 12 jours par mois,ça fait trop,je pourrais quelques mois le temps de me remonter,mais pas sur la durée,je ne leur ai pas caché....on verra bien,j'appele partout ,je passe des annonces,je cherche,c'est trop couillon d'entendre les infirmières pleurer qu'elles ne trouvent personne et moi qui cherche sans rien trouver.Enfin,c'est la vie;
Bon,si ton ours est moins ours c'est bien,j'ai bien cru que tu allais débarquer ici avec ta valise et tes crevettes,déjà qu'il n'y a pas de boulot pour moi,alors en chercher pour deux..Enfin,en maison de retraite il y a du boulot,pas de souçis,c'est en libéral que ça coince...
bon,je file au lit,j'ai deux crevettes qui m'attendent;
Gros bisounours,isa...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Pas trop le temps de lire hier soir un peu maintenant!!!! isa il faut quand même penser à toi et te soigner!!!! tu risques d'attraper abcès ou autre et cela te coûtera en core plus, sinon cath ne travaille pas non plus? je ne sais pas comment vous faites et la vie n'est vraiment pas facile pour vous!!!! allez courage, vous en avez vu d'autres!!!peut être à ce soir, bisounounours

----------


## catis

Si heureusement ,cath travail un peu,3/4 jours par mois,ça ne suffit pas mais c'est mieux que rien,ça maintiens au moins son compte à peu prés à flot...elle,elle ne plonge pas..
J'ai de nouveau baladé la voisine loula,mais j'ai encore oublié l"appareil.
Elle est toujours aussi contente de venir en balade,elle s'emmerde prodigieusement cette pauvre chienne...Donc on a fait une petite balade,puis retour à la chaine...
Ensuite direction le dernier parc que j'avance doucement toute seule...
Oui,je me soigne...avec de l'adv*l périmé depuis 2009,cath m'a acheté du niflur*l pas périmé,c'est mieux..;mais bon,les anti inflamatoires ne font pas tout,ils calment la douleur ,c'est tout...C'est con de perdre ses dents,hein le clan des mamies,je suis la plus jeune et la première à perdre ses dents,tout ça en n'ayant jamais eu une seule carie,dents nickel...qui tombent...

----------


## jaspée

pour le clan des mamies, suis bien placée aussi !! je fréquente les dentistes depuis l'age de 5 ans... ma mère a pris un certain antibio pendant sa grossesse qui a eu pour effet de me "gâter" toute ma dentition future... alors voila ! je compatis ma pauvre Isa !!
t'es sure que tu vas pas finir par oublier de la remettre à sa chaine cette pauvre louloute ??  ::

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !! ;Quna dil y a que des soins dentaires c'est faisable (enfin quand on a une couverture sociale correcte) sinon fo monnayer !!! 
Cela me fait penser qu'il va être temps d'un contrôle !! Mondentiste est un fondu des végétaux et il se barre en guyane régulièrement   avec des potes. Je vais appeler !! 
Sinon temps plus que gris, pluie, orage toute la nuit, heureusement qu'ill y a du sable sinon se serait détrempée. Comment vont les 4 pattes ??

----------


## armance

Coucou les fans de la tribu de Langoelan!

Je craque : je veux votre avis et si j'ai besoin de pension quand je monte sur paris par exemple est ce que vous la garderiez ? Je craque j'ai envie qu'elle soit mon premier chien à moi qu'en dites vous ? Nijkita ne sera peut être pas du même avis! 

page 40 son nom Vela : allez voir 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/27229-Espagne-tremblement-de-terre-a-jeté-les-chiens-à-la-rue-aidez-nous-a-les-sauver-!!/page40

ah les dents !! J'ai donné !!! Ce que je sais c'est que quand on a mal faut courir chez dentiste ... sinon ça peut faire encore plus mal et coûter cher!
bises

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon alors moi ben des dents j en ai plus depuis plus de25 ans , j ai appareil dentaires en haut en bas , pour le nettoyer c est pendant ma douche tranqulilles enfermée double tour dans la salle de bains aucune contraintes si ce n est en cas de passage au bloc opératoire ou on doit deposer la béte sur la table de nuit 
pour atténuer les douleurs j ai longtemps et a marchait  mis un bouchon de coton imbibé mais sans plus de synthol dans l oreille du coté ou j vais mal bises aux gros

----------


## manou 85

C'est une toute petite puce !! elle prend pas beaucoup de place §§

Nikita n'est pas partageur ???

C'est sympa une p'tite copine !!

----------


## jaspée

ho ho !! ma belle Armance... je te sens sur le point de craquer !! elle est magnifique la tite puce, 20 cm au garrot c'est la taille de ma crevette !
si t'a besoin d'une maison pour la garder, je pense que Saxo sera ravi... il craque sur tout ce qui est petit... on dirait une nounou dans un parterre de mioches !  :: 
sinon, j'ai une amie sur la région parisienne qui pourrait te depanner sans problème au cas ou !
bisous !  ::

----------


## armance

tu es adorable! ça me soulage ! Au cas où, c'est important d'avoir des relais... des fois je suis en séminaire sur paris hébergée...du vendredi soir au dimanche fin de journée...faut trouver un endroit pour nikita et le chien... Le chat j'ai possibilité ensuite le chien ça va dépendre de sa capacité à rester seule...
Où si je veux partir à l'etranger ...
Mais je ne pense pas avoir recours trop souvent à de l'aide ou pension ... cependant je préfère des fondus de bêbêtes que des pensions...

Elle s'appelle Vela mais je lui cherche un autre nom...

----------


## jaspée

alors tu vas craquer ma douce... elle se trouve où en ce moment ?

----------


## catis

Je l'avais repérée la vela,en espagne...et j'avais aussi vu que tu prevoyais un covoit pour le retour de ces malheureux en france...Mais pas de souçis,armance,chez nous aussi tu peux la laisser,comme c'est une fille et qu'ici on ne veut que des filles c'est OK.Et puis,ça t'evitera la traversée à la nage pour la mener à jaspée,pas de bateau si sale temps,nous,même en cas de tempête on est accessibles....Mais jaspée est sans doute plus sur ta route...tu devrait investir dans une voiture amphibie...
Quant à nikita,c'est un sale coup pour elle,elle n'aime pas du tout les chiens ta donzelle...enfin,pas les gros en tout cas...
Pour mes dents,ça se calme après 5 jours d'antiinflamatoires...
Oui,j'ai une excellente couverture sociale,et pour les soins pas de problême,mais les dentistes sont des escrocs qui facturent n'importe quoi aux gens,je le redis,eux et les veto,c'est les meilleurs ...pour voler la clientèle.
Pour l'instant,si celle qui bouge ne tombe pas,j'ai toutes mes dents,pas une carie,même ma dentiste me dit que j'ai de belles dents devant ma radio,c'est tout dire,si c'est pas un joli compliment de la part d'une dentiste,non,le seul problême est qu'elles se dechaussent,je vais perdre des dents saines,c'est un comble!!!
Mais les soins pour arrêter ce processus ne sont pas vraiment remboursés,alors je retarde...
Sinon,pour jaspée:NON,je ne prevois pas de garder loula,je la balade pour rendre sa vie moins triste et c'est tout.Si un jour il faut la placer,j'aiderais au placement mais pas plus...voilà.On a dit stop!et même si un rott me manque avec son sale carafon,puisque je ne peux pas faire revenir la grognasse on en reste là.
C'est certain que lorsqu'on aura perdu ulysse et tana,les deux vieux,si calya pête les plombs seule et seulement si elle pête les plombs, on lui prendra sans doute une copine,mais alors taille crevette ou vela si tu vois ce que je veux dire,ou bichon grand max...donc dans de nombreuses années....
bisounounours,isa...

----------


## armance

t'as raison et puis vous aurez à garder (et à me rendre Véla) de temps en temps !
J'ai choisi une fille car je sais qu'ulysse est délicat avec les demoiselles
C'est décidé je suis en MP avec kiwi sur la manière de la récupérer et puis faut la vacciner et stériliser etc donc dans 3 semaines minimum..
Quant à Nikita faudra qu'elle s'y fasse mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de doute, par contre je suis embêtée car Royan est très mal clôturé et la chienne peut s'échapper de partout...(Je ne vais pas rester longtemps encore à Royan... mais pas encore décidé où m'installer...)
Et puis excuses moi, mais Nikita n'a pas été présentée au cheptel car Ulysse aurait été très intéressé d'en faire son goûter!!
Bossez sur son prénom moi je cherche

----------


## catis

Il faut la voir pour lui donner un prenom,suivant comment elle se comporte,les bêtises qu'elle fait...mais si on l'appele vela depuis longtemps,ce ne sera pas facile pour elle de changer de prenom...tu aimerais,toi?
Il faut trouver un prenom espagnol pour une espagnol pure race comme elle...
Donc,c'est décidé?

----------


## armance

oui c'est décidé ! avec des marraines comme vous j'y vais!

----------


## jaspée

::  ::  :: 

Naila ?

----------


## armance

Bella ... pour ne pas trop s'éloigner de son nom mais pas très original... Ramade j'aime bien ça veut dire gris en arabe je trouve ce nom joli mais faut qu'elle l'adopte!
Naila ...pas trop

----------


## armance

oui Isa ça ne me dérange pas car je suis en train de changer de prénom puisque je me fais de plus en plus appeler armance....mais bon je ferai des essais ce qui n'empêche de me donner des idées!

----------


## catis

Alors tu tape prenom espagnol feminin,tu va tomber sur mon prenom.com,et là tu va avoir une belle liste.Si tu oublie les maria del carmen et les maria del jesus,il en reste pas mal de bien...
Bon,ma dent se réveille,je file prendre un antiinflamatoire,bisous,isa...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes!!!!! et bien quel déchainement!!!!!! bravo de vouloir adopter cette petite vela, quelle volonté alors, cela m'épate franchement!!! bravo!!pour le nom je pense qu'il faut la laisser arriver, et le nom va venir tout seul!!!!enfin c'est ce que je pense mais aussi oublier son passé et de où elle vient!!!!enfin chacun son idée!!! sinon isa si tu veux je peux t'envoyer au moins 10 boîtes de dolip...E 1000 je les récupère et je peux te les envoyer si tu veux!!! à toi de me dire!!!cela ne va pas arranger ton mal de dent mais le calmer, va voir un dentiste avant de te choper une grosse inflamation. Je compte sur toi si tu veux que je t'envoie les médocs!!!! sinon  ras, ici c'est ambiance merdique car le permis de mon fils a été refusé pour demande pour toit noir alors que quelqu'un vient de le faire dans le village!!!!!! alors la même chose pour tout le monde non????? bref injustice!!!!comme dab!!!!!!!!!bonne soirée tortoutes sans oublier bisounounours

----------


## catis

il a qu'à faire une toiture végétalisée,il passera la tondeuse sur son toit,ça c'est original!!c'est ce qu'on fera sur le toit du labo!!!
Non,j'en ai du dolipr****,pas assez fort,je suis aux antiinflamatoires...et si la morphine ne me rendais pas si malade j'en prendrais tellement ça fait mal par moment...mais je ne supporte vraiment pas,j'ai déjà testé...quand j'ai été opérée de mon ligament croisé du genou gauche pêté...et bien,pas de morphine,vaut mieux souffrir...
Bon,je file au lit,demain levé tôt ;cath bosse et moi marché,ça va être raide!!!
bisous,isa.

----------


## jaspée

méfie toi quand meme des anti inflamatoires, pas trop bon pour les reins... t'as essayé l'ibuprofène ?

----------


## catis

J'ai tellement mal,que je me fiche de mes rognons en ce moment....juste arrêter de souffrir.Non,pas essayé l'ibuprofêne,je n'en ai pas,je fais avec ce que j'ai,evitons les dépenses....on verra bien.Et puis,en dialyse je pourrais me reposer,non?ce serait cool,enfin du repos....mais je ne pense pas que quelques jours d'antiinflamatoires vont me flinguer les reins,faut pas exagérer non plus....
bon,je file à table,bisous,isa...

----------


## michele

Michèle le retour ....et avec un.....s' yeux de Lynx tout neuf !!!!!!!!!
j'ai récupéré 12/10 ème ...incroyable ...les couleurs ...je m'en prend pleins la tronche !!!!!!!

Isa moi aussi problème de dents déchaussées et Ibuprofène c bien et c aussi un anti inflamatoire ...mais de toute façon si tu traines ça va se terminer par un abces donc le mieux c un antibiotique et faire enlever cette dent ; y a plus que ça à faire ....conseil d'une ancienne assistante dentaire ...!!
Mais les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs ...
Contente de vous retrouver en forme même si le chagrin n'est pas bien loin ...
très bonne idée de raconter l'arriver des Léos , dans ma bulle ça m'a bien aidé
de vous lire ...même en silence !!!
bon week end à toute et grosse léchouille à vos compagnons !!!!! Michèle

----------


## catis

Non,l'arrachage n'est pas prévu,elle bouge un peu,mais c'est lié à un autre problême que je tente de faire disparaitre:le grasping...Problême ancien qui est revenu alors qu'il avait disparu ces dernières années,c'est lié à mon stress actuel et à mon mal-être...En clair,si j'arrête de grincer des dents et de contracter ma machoire,mes dents arrêterons de se dechausser...je m'arrache les dents en fait.C'est cool comme automutilation,non?Donc voilà,si je règle le problême de grasping,tout ira bien...Il n'y a pas d'abcés en vue,c'est juste que je contracte trop mes machoires...Chiant comme affaire quand même...Et ne me propose pas de goutière,michele,j'en ai explosé une il y a 15 ans,et manqué m'etouffer avec les bouts,pas du tout envie de recommencer...je tenterais bien la goutière en silicone,mais elle n'est pas donné...je vais voir.Cath a supplié les filles de son cabinet en leur disant que je n'ai plus de boulot,du coup elle travail 10 jours de plus d'ici la fin de l'année,elle pourra me payer cette goutière si besoin...
Sinon,les bouboules de Calya ont bien diminuées,presque plus à gauche et un peu encore à droite,je suis contente,ça va complêtement disparaitre,c'etait juste une reaction inflamatoire aux fils,ou autre,mais visiblement pas bien grave...

----------


## manou 85

deiminution des boules !! une bonne nouvelle alors !!! 

Mon fils souffre aussidu grinçage de dents dû au stress de son boulot.....il parait qu'il fait un vrai bruit de bûcheron la nuit.......s'ajoute à cela des malaises de Meunière ( je sais pas si cela s'écrit comme cela) bref une usine à stress qu'il ne sait ou n'arrive pas à gérer !!  quand il pratique le sport (surf, vélo, badmington cela s'espace) mais si y a pas de soupapes bah cela s'exprime.
C'est impressionnant ces malaises...

----------


## catis

Ca j'ai pas,la maladie de méniere,je m'en passe...déjà mon grincement de dents me gonfle...je me passe des vertiges en prime...
Oui,c'est le stress,le mal être,ça m'a repris il y a quelques mois...mais ça passera à nouveau,je sais comment lutter,on va commencer par modifier un peu notre vie,essayer de prendre quelques jours de repos,un peu de valeriane pour dormir plus profondément,et ça ira mieux...avec une pointe de patience là-dessus...
Oui,les bouboules disparaissent doucement,Ulysse aussi est mieux,pour l'instant pas de catastrophe en vue...

----------


## jaspée

wahou !!! Michèle avec une oeil de lynx !!! c'est trop cool  !! tu peux nous lire alors à present ??
fais tu opérer le 2eme dans la foulée ??

Isa ma douce, tu sais très bien que tu n'en fais qu'a ta tête, mais c'est pas grave, on t'aime comme ca !! fais attention quand meme, y'a des gens ici qui tiennent à toi...
comment va ce gros poilu d'ulysse avec sa cortisone ?? est ce que ses problèmes respi sont mieux ?? 
au fait, tu sais qu'il existe des bateaux pour venir chez moi, comme ca Armance n'aura pas besoin de venir à la nage, ni sa poupette d'ailleurs... petite louloute... il me tarde de la voir !!
vent d'nord ce jour, ca buffe !!
bonne s'rée les filles,  ::

----------


## catis

Ah bon,il y a des bateaux?tu ne traverse pas à la nage?Je croyais que c'est grace à ça que tu tenais la super forme...mince alors!!!bon,donc on viendra peut-être vous voir si on ne doit traverser à la nage..trop froide...en janvier ou fevrier sans doute on fera une tite virée si on peut...et si tu veux bien de nous...et ton nounours aussi...(je ne parle pas de saxo,bien entendu)
oui,voilà michèle transformée,qui va pouvoir nous lire et même nous répondre,c'est pas beau ça?
bon,je file au lit, mes deux chéris m'y attendent...bisous,isa..

----------


## michele

Oui je peux relire et surtout revivre , sortir de ma bulle ...enfin !!
le deuxième c pour début Janvier , vivement , car là c génant , j'ai l'impression de 
loucher de l'oeil qui ne voit pas et c fatigant ...mais bon , je m'y fait !!
autre bonne nouvelle ...je visite une petite maison avec grand jardin
mardi après midi ..... pourvu que ...car là g une grande maison avec un petit jardin
mais des champs pas loin ....là bas ils auront la plage !! mais surtout
plus de route pour aller bosser , le verglas dans les marais FINI et j'espère
possibilité de faire FA pour une tite louloute ... 
je vais aussi faire la connaissance d'Armance quand elle revient dans le coin !!
je me suis aussi proposée pour garder sa tite toutoune Espagnole quand elle doit s'absenter,
je suis aussi ce poste sur ces chiens de Lorca , depuis le début , je suis obsedée par ce chien
terrorisé qui devrait venir du coté de la Rochelle ...
Jaspée tu habites qu'elle Ile ??? je sais que tu est en Vendée mais où ????
je pense aussi , si tout va bien ....louer une petite maison pour une semaine
du coté de Guidel (pas loin de Lorient) au printemps , pour y amener mes parents
et que mon père puisse revoir sa soeur encore une fois , donc si ça se fait , j'espère trouver
un peu de temps et venir vous faire un coucou Isa et Cath !!
voilà les projets reviennent , la vie reprend .... dommage que l'hiver aussi !!
bon dimanche à vous les filles 
Michèle

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, j'espère qu'sa a bien dormi avec ses 2 chéris!!!!! c'est elle qui le dit que ce sont ses chéris, eux heureusement ils ne peuvent pas parler!!!! car je pense que l'on saurait tout sur.....Isa, le mal, le bien!!!!! hein isa??? sinon le moral n'est pas terrible, le permis de construire de mon fils a été refusé car il a demandé un toit noir et dans le règlement de la commune on ne peux mettre que du rouge. On le savait mais une maison vient d'être construite avec un toit noir!!!! ils ne l'ont pas vu!!!!!!! alors on est en train de chercher comment contester? il faut passer par le tribunal administratif et cela va durer!!!!! mais ce n'est pas normal la même loi pour tout le monde non????? alors je suis quand même très énervée mais aussi très décue. Si quelqu'un a une idée d'un recours ???sinon je pense que ce matin isa fait son marché? il va faire un peu plus froid et les clients vont manger plus!!!! donc sa recette devrait augmenter!!!!! a lors bon dimanche à tortoutes!!!

----------


## catis

Isa n'a plus de marché le dimanche,ce marché est du changement d"heure au changement d'heure,donc 6 mois par an.Ce sont les marchés de noel qui vont commencer...
Oui,guidel n'est pas loin,je vais à la marée à guidel quand je peux y aller,donc ça fait partie de mes coins de balades,j'y vais aussi pêcher parfois,..et oui,michele,ce serait facile de se voir,effectivement.
Bon,je file m'occuper des bêtes,cath bosse et je dois finir le ramassage des parcs aujourd'hui impérativement;

----------


## armance

Chantal proposes un toit rose fluo, je sais qu'ils acceptent dans ta commune!
Michèle, tu cherche en location ou à louer ?
Moi je vais sans doute partir de Royan et cette maison est intéressante car 3000m2 de jardin, à côté petit parc, dans impasse, et à 10 mn à pied de la mer et 2 mn de la gare....
bisous les filles le fan club les poilus, plumeux et baveux : il y a 53 ans naissait la reine de la vanne! Le monde serait  encore plus triste .... ::

----------


## michele

bon si je comprend tout bien , (il ne suffit pas de pouvoir lire  ::  ) 
c ton anniversaire Armande ??????
alors je te souhaite un super joyeux anniversaire , pleins de beaux 
cadeaux mais aussi une jolie fête avec tes ami(es)s !!!!

pour le reste c une location que je cherche , je t MP !!!
Gros bisous

----------


## catis

Oh,53 ans ,aujourd'hui!bon anniversaire ma poulette,viens donc ici que je te bizouille et qu'on arrose ça(pas à la javel,pas bon...)je t'ouvrirais même une bouteille de cidre rien que pour toi...
Gros bisous ma douce et à bientôt...isa.

----------


## jaspée

bon anniversaire Armance !! 53 ans et une pêche pareil... ca s'arrose !! Promis, si tu passes à la maison, on fera sauter le bouchon ! en attendant, plein de bonnes choses, une bonne soirée en famille ou entre amis, et des gros bisous de moi et de mes poilus !! ::

----------


## catis

Alors,j'ai cru voir sur un autre post que suit aussi armance qu'elle s'est fait mal aux pieds en arpentant les trottoirs de Paris,evidemment,elle n'est pas venue le raconter ici,se doutant bien qu'on allait la chambrer,mais on ne le fera pas ,là!!!par contre,il va te falloir de bons pieds pour balader ta crevette,parce-que un chien ça se balade...et sa boit de l'eau,pas de la javel,il va falloir tout lui apprendre à cette armance...on a du boulot sur la planche, les mémères à chiens,armance prend une chienne,elle qui n'a eu que des chats...
Bon,cath veut voir la photo de ton petit machin riquiqui,je vais tacher de lui montrer ça...
Sinon,vous qui êtes douées en informatique, et en rescue,vous savez si on peut changer de pseudo en court de route quand on s'est trompé?Ou comment on fait pour annuler une inscription et la refaire?Yvette s'est trompée en s'inscrivant  et je n'arrive ni à changer son pseudo,ni à la supprimer pour recommencer.J'ai contacté les admins,et pas de réponse sinon yvette me l'aurait dit...c'est chiant,ça fait 8 jours que j'attends qu'ils la supprime pour recommencer...ou qu'ils changent son pseudo...merçi si vous pouvez m'aider.

----------


## jaspée

je pense qu'il faut contacter le webmaster pour changer ce genre de chose... vais regarder si plus d'info à ce sujet !

----------


## jaspée

> je pense qu'il faut contacter le webmaster pour changer ce genre de chose... vais regarder si plus d'info à ce sujet !


en fait, il faut qu'yvette se connecte sous son pseudo qu'elle veut changer et demander son changement en cliquant sur la case "nous contacter" en bas de la page (ligne rouge en bas de l'écran) bisous !!! ::

----------


## catis

C'est ce qui a été fait,et personne ne réponds,charmant,non?je suis un peu déboussolée,il suffirait qu'ils la supprime,ou qu'ils changent le pseudo...mais rien,deux messages envoyés et personne ne reponds...

----------


## catis

en plus c'etait l'anniversaire d'yvette hier,on n'a même pas pu lui souhaiter...il n'y a pas un autre moyen ce contacter les admins que par "nous contacter"?

----------


## jaspée

j'ai regardé sur "liens utiles", la fondatrice est les administrateurs sont déconnectés pour l'instant... on risque pas de les joinde !! va falloir attende qu'ils répondent je suppose...

----------


## catis

Oui,bien sure,mais ça fait une semaine que j'essaye de les joindre,trois messages quand même,en demandant soit de changer le pseuso,soit d'annuler l'inscription,mais pas de réponse...Et yvette se marre...elle me laisse me dépatouiller de son inscription...en fait c'est trois fois rien,on devrait pouvoir changer de pseudo ou  s'effacer du site si on le désire,mais en fait non...il faut passer par des admins...normal,ça?

----------


## michele

et pourquuoi tu n'ouvres pas un autre compte avec un autre nom code secret et si besoin adresse mail ???

----------


## catis

Yvette n'a qu'un mail,et quand j'ai essayé,ça m'a dit que cette adresse mail est déjà utilisée,donc pas moyen de s'inscrire sous le même mail mais  avec un autre pseudo...j'ai tenté mais non,ils faut qu'une admin supprime yvette,ou qu'elle mette le nouveau pseudo,et voilà,mais ils font les morts depuis une semaine...
Sinon j'ai fini de ramasser mes escargots,voilà,ils sont tous en caisses...tous les parcs sont vides,tu peux revenir armance...terminé le bagne...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir et bien ma chère Armance, bon anniversaire, un peu en retard mais ce matin je ne savais pas !!!!!!vaut mieux tard que jamais. j'espère que tu as bien profité de ta journée et que tu n'as pas bu trop d'eau de javel!!!!!! c'est les mauvaises langues qui le disent alors je copie!!!!!!! un an de plus cela s'arrose alors tu as le droit de boire ce que tu veux!!!!! sinon pour yvette je ne sais pas trop car ce forum est devenu un peu compliqué, on n'a pas souvent les alertes, et il faut cafouiller pour retrouver son chemin, bref bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles poilus, plumeux baveux et fan club,
passé une très bonne journée avec des potes bien sympas (c'est le 1er anniversaire que je fête )
Je suis en attente de la gamine Vela... :: 
Oui j'ai mal à 1 pied : une douleur fulgurante un poignard sur coup de pied qui diffuse jusqu'aux 2 orteils le gros et le suivant (pied droit), ça ressemble à un nerf qui se pince plus qu'à une tendinite
C'est fourbe, car aucun problème à la marche, puis si je veux remonter mes orteils la douleur arrive comme une lance et me vrille sur le dessus du pied ...
Je ne sais pas trop qui voir : podologue, rhumato, neurologue, ostéo... en plus je n'ai pas de médecin sur Paris ...
En l'état actuel je ne peux pas conduire...
Voilà, je ne voulais pas m'étaler car les misères d'Isa, dentaires sont suffisantes et puis le post deviendrait un récipient des bobos des uns et des autres...bref de la plainte...
On veut de l'animation animale et demain je mets photos et vidéo de la shouki et des gros !
bisous

----------


## catis

C'est bien connu,les mamies passent leur temps à se plaindre,normal qu'on etale nos bobos....
Commence par arrêter d'arpenter les trottoirs parisiens,ce n'est plus de ton âge.Reviens te reposer à la campagne.
Et comment tu va aller la chercher ta crevette,si tu ne peux plus marcher ni conduire?hein?et comment tu va la promener?hein?alors repos,terminé les marches....tu devrait aller voir un kiné et te faire masser le pieds,ou un ostheo et te faire décoinçer le nerf...mais tu ne devrait pas rester comme ça.
Je vais chez la dentiste ce matin,on va bien voir ce qu'elle va proposer à un prix abordable,si elle n'a rien à proposer,je l'etripe.Sur place.Na!!!
Pour ulysse,cath a bien baissé sa cortisone,il n'a plus que 10 mg,il souffle toujours fort à chaque balade,mais il récupère plus vite,et il respire normallement au repos.C'est déjà du progrès.On ne pourra pas le guérir,mais déjà améliorer sa qualité de vie c'est bien.
Quant aux filles,elles pêtent la forme...Et une petite de la shoukette partie il y a déjà un mois...

----------


## armance

Bon ok ! C'est bien parce que tu vas voir ta dentiste que je vais m'occuper de mon pied, sinon les conseils de quelqu'un qui souffre et qui ne fait rien auraient eu moins de portée !
En fait depuis 5 jours j'ai téléphoné à 3 podologues : répondeur : personne ne rappelle....!! conscience professionnelle
Laissé message à une ostéo qui reprend demain ... espérons qu'elle rappelle...
Je n'ai aucun problème pour marcher, aucune douleur, mais c'est quand je fais certains mouvements de soulever les orteils par exemple...
Bon j'ai dit que j'allais mettre une photos ou vidéo de Shouki et des gros et je me fais devancer!
Pour en garder sous le coude j'en mettrai donc un autre jour. Elle est superbe là avec le chat Léo
Quant à Vela j'irai la chercher même en rampant, en taxi ou à cloche pied... et elle aura droit aux balades! 
bisous

----------


## catis

Et oui,on va essayer de bloquer cette dent avec je ne sais quoi,elle va me la souder aux deux autres,pour qu'elle arrête de bouger,enfin,on va essayer de la sauver.
Pour ton pied,c'est bien d'être célibataire,c'est moins dangereux.C'est vrai,entre le risque de le prendre de travers,et celui de le mettre dans le popotin de ton conjoint qui t'aurais ennervé,en étant seule tu ne risque rien.Quant à aller en espagne chercher vela en marchant sur les mains,tu me previendras de la date je ferais bien un petit film pour montrer ta détermination à sauver cette pauvre crevette.Vraiment,la PA c'est quelque chose!!!quand on en veut,on en veut!!!
Bon,c'est pas le tout mais j'ai plein de boulot,je n'ai ni fait la traite,ni nettoyé le poulailler...

----------


## armance

Oui vas bosser un peu fainéante!!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

armance s'est fait mal aux pieds en arpentant les trottoirs de Paris :: 
ben mais elle nous fait les trottoirs a paris armance maintenant ::

----------


## jaspée

boudiou, on en apprend tous les jours les filles... et quel boulevard a tu arpenté ma biche ?? 
pour ta douleur au pied, soit c'est une tendinite.. essaie un anti inflammatoire (comme isa  :: ) ou alors, direction l'ostéopathe !  ::

----------


## armance

ben oui je me lançais dans une reconversion sur le canal st Martin... Avec 40 cm de talon mon pied n'a pas résisté !!
Bon! trêve de plaisanterie bottines plates...enfin quelqu'un m'a répondu rvs osthéo mercredi !
voilà

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les copines, mais vous n'avez rien compris, armance dit qu'elle n'a pas mal, seulement quand elle lève les orteils!!!!alors???? et bien le remède, elle ne les bouge plus, je lui fais un prix pour une première consultation.... soit je lui offre, donc armance n'écoutes pas ces méchantes filles qui te disent que tu as fait le trottoir à Paris, moi j'ai bien compris, tu as uniquement mal quand tu fais certains mouvements donc en tant que médecinc'hitpoutch (un nouveau métier) je te fais l'ordonnance suivante : orteils au grand repos!!!!!! elle n'est pas belle la vie!!!!!!et en plus tu n'auras plus mal!!!! franchement il ne faut vraiment pas être intelligente pour trouver!!!!!!! bon et bien après tout cela la fête à mémère va arriver!!!!! pas grave, j'ai le dos large et le moral en rose comme le toit de mon fils hein armance????? merci pour le conseil!!!!!!! bref je tousse toujours et en plus j'ai des boutons rouges!!!!! alors là elles vont se défouler : la scarlatine, la rougeole, la rubéole!!!! à mon âge c'est normal non???? mais bon je suis très fatiguée et je commence à m'inquiéter!!!!! mais j'ai horreur d'aller voir le médecin un peu comme isa la dentiste!!! en plus je ne supporte pas beaucoup les médocs!!!!bref on n'est pas là pour se plaindre mais donner des conseils pour les animaux!!!gag alors bisouraijfdlksjfkqjfma à tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

super !! si ca se trouve, va te décoincer vite fait et tu vas pouvoir retourner arpenter les trottoirs... c'est pour ca que tu veux quelqu'un pour garder ton chat ??? c'est pas vendeur ???  :Big Grin: 
bon, vais me faire lyncher et je l'aurais méritée... :: ...
bonne soirée les filles,  ::

----------


## catis

La gale? un lupus érythémateux?un penfigoide bulleux?
Chouette,les infirmières vont pouvoir se défouler et nommer plein de sales maladies de peau...
Comme tu le vois on te souhaite bien du bonheur...non,c'est une blague,juste une allergie à toutes ces saloperies de medoc que tu t'avale depuis 15 jours...ton corps n'en peux plus,intoxiqué par les remèdes.
Solution:repos en bretagne.

----------


## jaspée

et en plus, plus de cagouilles à ramasser !!!  ::

----------


## catis

oui,armance amortie ses fins de mois comme elle peux,c'est grace à ça qu'elle peut être aussi active dans la PA,et les covoiturages,et que je t'adopte une crevette,c'est qu'elle se donne du mal, armance,pour sauver les bêtes.En plus elle se deglingue les pieds sur les trottoirs.
C'est sure que c'est pas chantal qui va pouvoir,le bouton rouge,c'est pas vendeur,il faut d'abords détoxifier avant de bosser....
Bon,j'ai la pêche moi aussi ce soir,hein jaspée?
Je suis allée faire les courses pour les bêtes,j'ai ramené une carotte,juste une.Et là ,jaspée,je te dispense de tes commentaires;ça valait le coup d'aller aux poubelles...
Ce post deviens bien coquin.
Bon,sinon,j'ai un peu baladé les chiens ce soir,juste histoire de les sortir un peu,parce-que j'ai bien du boulot pour les escargots,mais en cuisine cette fois.Je ne le dis pas trop,on va me censurer sur le site.Oui,on va me censurer pour ça,pas pour les propos précédents...
Bon,je file manger puis dormir...big bisous,isa.

----------


## armance

Une carotte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et ça se fout de la tête de la pauvre Chantal qui comme tout le monde le sait est atteinte de bubonique phalloïde ( comme l'amanite du même nom) !
Chantal n'écoutes donc pas ces infirmières de pacotilles, un remède : l'eau de Javel !!! : tout le monde sait que ça enlève les tâches !
Moi, ce que j'en dis! 
bisousssssssssss

----------


## jaspée

que faire d'une seule carotte ?? c'est tambourine qui va faire la tronche...
et bein figure toi, ma belle Isa, que je fais les poubelles aussi pour mes loulous ! ai eu le malheur de prendre un paquet de croquettes chez le véto pour mon saxo... et résultat... Méga chiasse avec douleur abdo pour ce povre loulou... l'a pas besoin de ca mon poilu... du coup, le samedi soir, je récupère ce que je peux en viande... pas de poulet entier chez nous, mais des restants de viande en limite de péremption.. j'arrive à récuper de quoi les nourrir sur une semaine (boeuf,porc et dinde... faut faire avec !) voila pour les courses du samedi !!  ::   Heureuse de voir que tu as la pêche ma belle isa, c'est trop cool et ca me fait plaisir !!! et ta dentiste alors... pas de nouvelle ?? 
bigbisous les copines!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour et merci  les copines!!!! que des vantardes!!! elles sont allées chercher des noms savants hein isa et armance!!! pour des simples plaques rouges que l'on peut bien sûr et sans aucun faire partir avec de l'eau de javel!!!! ensuite une propo pour la bretagne pour la convalescence!!! j'aimerais bien mais je suis sûre qu'Isa en profiterait pour me faire bosser!!! pas confiance à celle -là, méfiez vous!!! elle n'aime que les bêtes!!! quoique je suis bête aussi alors pourquoi pas???? sinon mon fils a un ami qui se débarasse de 2 petits chatons direction animalerie, donc je craque pour en prendre un ou deux, je verrais bien, je sais qu'en animalerie ils ne seront sans doute pas pris!!!bref encore un petit sauvetage pas dur quand même!!!! alors bonne journée tortoutes et encore merci pour vos bons conseils, rassurez vous, ce matin apparemment plus de boutons!!!on verra dans la journée, travaillez bien tortoutes et bqdijagekjfkqjfljaqlj

----------


## catis

Je passe un petit lien pour une fille qui me fait craquer,dés fois que quelqu'un voudrait l'aider...une jeune rott de 12 mois.Pour nous,c'est niet,pas de chien supplémentaire,mais je serais fortement peinée de la savoir euthanasiée...
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-12-11-dept-33

Quant à chantal,sûr qu'on te ferais bosser,mais au grand air breton...planter des piquets,monter une serre,des tas de choses passionnantes...manger des escargots...suçer leur bave,c'est bon pour expectorer les glaires en cas de bronchite...sisi,tu te souviens,helicidine....ce n'etait pas des blagues...
Maintenant dire que je n'aime que les animaux,c'est faut,j'aime aussi les humains.Enfin plutôt les humaines,mais bon,on ne se refait pas.
La chasse a commencé ici.Enfin je devrait dire la chiasse a commencé ici(je ne dis rien,le nounours de jaspée est chasseur,qu'elle horreur.. :: du coup je suis sur le qui vive,je vais gueuler dés qu'ils se rapprochent trop,c'est un peu vivant dans le coin en ce moment...
Et voilà jaspée prise du virus de la poubelle elle aussi,cette maladie est contagieuse...enfin,pour moi ici,hier,une carotte,c'est maigre!!!pour 4 chevaux,5 chêvres et trois chiens...plus une lapine!!!

----------


## jaspée

t'as oublié Léo et doudoune !!
oui, mon homme est chasseur, mais sans moi !! ceci dit, le seul gibier qu'il m'a ramené l'année dernière... ce sont des champignons !!  ::  Si tous etaient chasseur comme lui, le gibier n'aurait pas trop de souci à se faire !!
j'espère que chantal n'a pas chopé la rougeole... parait que ca revient au pas de course en ce moment, on a eu droit à des vaccinations préventives ici à l'hopital... je déteste les vaccins...  :: gros poutous à toutes (puisqu'il y a pas de mec sur ce site...) ::

----------


## catis

Il parait que si,il y a des mecs,d'après armance,mais comme ils sont très discrets,on fait comme si on ne savait pas...
Sinon,pas la peine de t'excuser pour ton mec,que veux-tu,c'est un mec....
Bon,je file au labo...bisous,isa...

----------


## catis

Sinon,armance,bubonique phalloide???tu as trouvé cette pathologie pustuleuse en arpantant les trottoirs parisiens?fait gaffe,les soins vont être lourds.Et douloureux,je le vois d'ici!!!Déjà que tu as du mal à conduire à cause de ton pied,tu risque de ne plus pouvoir t'asseoir...
Bon,allez j'arrête de  me moquer de vous toutes ,mais c'est bon d'avoir la pêche.
Hier soir je descend,je trouva tana trempée,le cou mouillé,baveuse,je dis à catherine:elle est malade!!!
Mais non,elles avaient passé 20 minutes à faire les folles avec calya,et que je te mords le cou,et que je te bave dessus,c'etait impressionnant...une vrai serpillière la mémère!!!elles s'eclatent les deux gonzesses,ça c'est sûr,ça fait plaisir,j'ai eu très peur de faire stériliser tana...mais je ne regrette pas.

----------


## armance

C'est super de les voir avoir la forme comme ça ! Calya découvre le plaisir de jouer, son corps répond sans douleur!!
En fait c'est la peste bubonique que je voulais nommer, mais j'ai pensé que ça effraierait Chantal donc j'ai voulu marque la bubonite...et non la bubonique !
En fait ça date de l'eau de Javel qui élimine les tâches (mais pas toutes : la preuve je suis encore là!!)
Les chiens vont bien c'est le principal!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour le lupus erythemateux disseminé aigu , jre l ai , je te donne une piste , verifier a chaque prise de sang ou en sont tes plaquettes si c est toujours bas 
ca peut etre une piste 
ceci dit j espere pour toi que ce n est qu une allergie , perso j ai eu ca et j avais les doigts de pieds qui avait gonflés ,je pouvais plus marcher , certains anti inflammatoires me sont donc interdits , pas tous  courage 
vous remarquerez que je n ai rienn dit a propos de " la carotte "ca me rappelle un jour ou je sors du taf je passe en caisse et devant moi une fille ( on va dire meme plutot une " vieille fille , elle pose ses course sur le tapis et comme par hasard  dispose un comcombre et 2 jolie petites tomates bien rondes disposées d une facon que lorsque le regard de ma copine caissiere  et le mien se sont croisés  c etait foutu le fou rire etait parti et la va t arreter  ,je le dis toujours ,,pas de caissieres celibataires , elles fantasment 
bon apres ce gd moment de litterature romantique , je vous bises toutes , qui a encore mal l :Big Grin: u , mais vous etes des vraies obsédées les filles

----------


## armance

hihi suis pas sure que la carotte soit le fantasme de toutes .... !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !!! 

alors le fantasme de la carotte !!!!!!! y a bien mieux !!! oups !!!!!!!!
Contente de lire que les filles vont super bien !!! je trouve qu'une fois stérilisées elles retombent en enfance et redeviennent de vraies gamines !!! et quand deux léos jouent, chahutent bah cela déménage !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, mais que des savantes alors avec leur nom de maladie!!!!que je ne connais absolument pas et tant mieux sans doute!!!! sinon les copines même si j'ai attrapé la rougeole!!!! je veux du haut de mon grand nord vous entendre chanter en coeur !!!!!! alors allez y 1 2 3 chantez ! ça vaut mieux que d'attraper la scarlatine!!!!!  ::  ::  ::  bravo la chorale et à ce soir , bisounounours car je dois travailler!!!!!!

----------


## armance

Ce post dérive sévère !!  ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## catis

Alors,qui donc a dérivé sur les choses phalloides et sur la corotte phantasmeuse?hein?hein?mademoiselle  armance ne se sent pas visée?...surtout que franchement ,phantasmer sur une minable petite carotte...encore,le concombre passe encore,mais vous auriez vu ma ridicule petite carotte...
Bon,aller,je file au labo beurrer....bisous,isa.

----------


## manou 85

t'as bien raison d'aller embeurrer !!! ho ho

----------


## jaspée

::   ::

----------


## armance

c'en est trop pour mes chastes oreilles !  ::  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Armance désolée pour tes oreilles mais tu es la première à lancer les pions et après à critiquer!!!!! alors fais comme tu veux mais bon!!! je me suis déjà énervée un peu avec tes commentaires, tu ne peux pas toujours avoir raison surtout après avoir bu de l'eau de javel, chose que tu n'aurais jamais dû dire car après tu vois les copines!!!!! sinon j'aimerais avoir des bottes comme toi!!! j'ai été marqué par tes bottes et depuis je cherche les mêmes!!!! mais maintenant que j'en parle c'est peut être à cause de ces bottes que tu as les orteils en état de décomposition avancé!!!!!!!il faut arrêter, on va être virées car ce site est réservé aux animaux quand même alors on ne parle que de nous et de nos problèmes, donc on va devoir réviser nos notes!!!!! et parler de nos amis préférés!!!! alors bisounounours, je n'ai pas encore récupéré mon petit chaton et j'aspire, j'ai peur qu'il aille en animalerie!!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## armance

Chantal

tu fais quelle taille de chaussures ? 
Ces bottes sont trop grandes pour moi !

----------


## catis

je vous signale qu'il y a des posts ou sa discute pillules,d'autres ou ça discute célibat,il n'y en a pas que pour les animaux,baladez vous sur le site,vous verrez bien...
Sinon,j'ai fait de superbes courses ce soir :Stick Out Tongue: oulet,pintade,canard,dinde...il va y avoir des heureux,je vous le dis...
Oui,pour les bottes cath avait aussi craqué dssus,tu les avaient achetées ou?dans les boutiques parisiennes?un jour ou tu avait tant marché,que tes orteils avaient gonflés,du coup PAF,bottes trop grandes,voilà pourquoi...mais non,je blague pas,je veux l'adresse...

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-vos-questions)
c'est sur ce post là que ça discute pillule(je sais,je suis allée mettre mon grain de sel) et tout et tout,alors nous aussi on a bien le droit de discuter Q,après tout,et phantasmes au féminin,et ce qu'on veut....
Na!
Dés que je retrouve l'appareil je vous met des photos,cath a fait de supers photos des filles en plein délire ce soir,et que je te mords,et que je te bave dessus,et que je te montre mes belles dents...bien sûr un peu flou,pas moyen de leur faire tenir la pause...Et là cath roupille,je ne vais pas la réveiller,genre je te secoue:et ou t'a mis l'appareil photo!!!on attendra demain.J'ai aussi retrouvé des photos dessus d'armance avec leo que cath avait prise,je vous met ça demain matin,promis....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines, alors armance qui veut tout savoir!!! je fais 39 fillette!!!! sinon je vois qu'Isa est intéressée également pour cath!!! pour son noel peut être alors si on se met toutes d'accord on pourra peut être acheter un lot!!!!! car armance tu ne vas pas quand même dire que tu as payé ces bottes!!! j'espère qu'on te les as offertes ou alors le jour où tu les as achetées!!!! encore une histoire d'eau de javel non? mieux je pense!!!!! la jalousie qu'est ce qu'elle ne fait pas faire!!!bref, il vaut mieux parler des bottes d'armance (qui doit être très fière de voir qu'elle est la vedette du moment?) que parler de nos petits bobos!!! alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

Moi,je pensais brancher mon père dessus en cadeau de noel,vous vous doutez bien queje n'avais pas l'intention, ni les moyens,d'en acheter...je n'arpente pas les trottoirs parisiens en buvant de la javel,moi...de toutes façon,ça ne me rapporterais rien...je n'ai pas la classe d'armance...
Bon,toujours en forme je file faire un gros couscous,et comme je dois d'abords aller chercher les légumes au jardin///

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, quel courage isa, un couscous maison!!! mais c'est tellement bon!!!! surtout avec les légumes bio de ton jardin!!! je peux venir manger à quelle heure??? sinon comment fais tu ta semoule, moi je la roule à la maison, secret algérien!!!!!! d'une ancienne voisine, si tu veux je t'explique mais il faut avoir le temps et ne pas s'énerver avec tous ces grains qu'on retrouve partout, alors à la soupe!!!!!! bonne journée!

----------


## catis

Je ne suis pas certaine que ça te plaise,ma douce chantal,je vais faire un énorme couscous aux escargots....pour mettre en bocaux...on m'en a commandé trois pour vendredi,je vais faire une dizaine de bocaux...ou plus...
Sinon,je ne fais pas la graine,je prépare juste les legumes et les escargots....les gens font la semoule chez eux...
Sinon,quand je prepare aussi la semoule,je sais rouler...je suis née à Tunis,et j'ai vêcue quelques années là-bas...alors,le couscous,c'est ma spécialité...
bon,j'y file,bisous,isa;

----------


## armance

Chantal figures toi que je ne les ai pas volées, mais j'ai eu comme une grosse envie, seulement il n'y avait plus ma taille ! donc ce sont des bottes auxquelles il faut mettre de grosses chaussettes + semelles...: Elles sont du 39 ... donc si tu les veux !
Un couscous aux escargots ... en Bretagne ... on aura tout vu ! Et pourquoi pas une fondue bretonne (escargots plongés dans friture)
bises

----------


## catis

mais d'ou viennent t'elles?
si tu me reponds pas,je met une photo compromettante de toi,armance...

----------


## armance

D'une boutique !! D'où voulez vous qu'elles viennent ! En plus un jour de soldes ( je ne le savais pas, je ne fais jamais de lèche vitrine horreur de ça!)
Pitié Isa : pas la photo compromettante!

----------


## catis

en attendant la photo compromettante,j'en met une autre toutes aussi compromettante de tana en pleins calins avec calya(mais avec les dents)...hier soir...très malades les filles...

----------


## catis

Bon,et de qu'elle marque elles sont,je les trouveraient peut-être par ce biais?
réponse rapide,sinon,photo!!!attention!!!

----------


## catis

trop tard,je l'ai mise...alors la vous voyez armance en train de tromper nikita avec leo,en plein calin d'amour,deux secondes avant de se faire bouffer le menton tellement qu'il l'aime!!!
paf,voilà,photo compromettante en direct...

----------


## armance

J'en sais fichtre rien et puis je suis à Paris et pour arpenter le trottoir ici ces bottes sont pas terribles !!Elles sont à Royan!
Va falloir remettre la photo des bottes car le fan club n'a peut être pas tout suivi!

----------


## catis

Bon,bien sûr,après le passage phantasmagorique de ces derniers jours vous attendiez mieux,mais c'est tout ce que j'ai de compromettant avec armance...

----------


## catis

et celle-là;elle est pas belle?le couple de l'année en plein mamours...

----------


## armance

Aie Aie c'en est fini de mon anonymat ! Les papparrazzi vont retrouver ma trace ! Et oui ils ne me cherchaient pas habillée comme ça!
La classe quoi!
Ceci dit, pour ramasser les escargots ou nettoyer le poulailler, on laisse tomber le tailleur et les bas ( que je n'ai jamais portés...!)
Et oui je ne montrerai pas la photo à Nikita ! De plus Léo c'était le nom de son pote tigré qui est mort il y a 2 ans... donc n'apprécierait pas mon intimité avec un usurpateur!
Lequel Léo sur la photo effectivement, il me faisait des câlins d'enfer, et tout à coup : bin bam mordu le menton et coup de patte sur la joue : le bonheur était trop fort ...comme ma surprise ! Ah nos potes félins ils nous surprendront toujours c'est pour ça qu'on les aime!!

----------


## catis

Ah oui,tailleur et bas?je demande à voir...promis,si tu nous fait le coup du tailleur et bas,on ne te mettra pas dans les parcs avec le fouet,contrairement à d'habitude!!!on te mettra au labo avec nous!!!bien au chaud!!!(je blague,il caille là-bas...ça sera plutôt polaire...)
Quant à leo,c'est l'amour un peu vache,mais amour quand même!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors d'abord beurk,beurk,beurk pour le couscous aux escargots!!!!!!!! ce n'est plus la peine de m'en parler, ce midi, je mange chez moi!!!!! par contre isa si tu veux voir les bottes d'armance, il faut que tu retournes dans les photos où elle est en train de traire... enfin bref je me reprends où elle essaie de traire car elle un peu mal dégourdie!!!! ta chèvre!!!! et non celle de mr Seugin!!!!!bref donc tu dois pouvoir la retrouver pour faire la pub!!!!! tu vois Armance il n'y a pas que léo qui t'aime bien!!!!! alors bon app tout le monde

----------


## armance

Les filles et le fan club j'ai ouvert un post pour Vela :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...059#post820059

----------


## jaspée

Présente !!! je viens d'aller voir... rien à dire, elle est magnifique !!!!!! saxo veut la même !!! ::

----------


## jaspée

> et celle-là;elle est pas belle?le couple de l'année en plein mamours...


 :: on peut mettre une tête sur ton pseudo maintenant, fini l'anonymat !!  ::

----------


## armance

t'es déçue au point de te pendre Jaspée ? !!

----------


## jaspée

::  non, pas du tout, c'est ton anonymat qui est mort !! moi je suis ravie de faire ta connaissance !! j'ai adoré ta paire de bottes, et j'aime aussi mettre un visage sur les personnes dont j'apprécie l'humour ! c'est chose faite à présent !  ::

----------


## catis

vous charriez,les filles,j'avais déjà mis une photo d'armance en train de traire une chêvre il y a quelques temps,alors pour l'anonymat on repassera...et j'ai bien dû en mettre une de toi,jaspée,non?sinon,toi aussi je vais te zébrer ton anonymat,non mais c'est fini ces  crises de discrétion...est-ce que je me cache,moi?remarquez,j'ai rien à cacher...à part mes bourrelets.
bon je refile au labo préparer un gratin corinthien aux escargots,les couscous sont en boite(11 bocaux)...et demain stérilisation..;

----------


## catis

Pour ce qui est de la traite,détrompe toi,chantal,armance y arrive très bien,elle a bossé dans une chêvrerie autrefois...et ça ne s'oublie pas...

----------


## armance

non mais ! + de 10 ans à passer ses vacances dans une ferme dans la Drôme entre 200 brebis et 100 chèvres !!

----------


## jaspée

je suis en photo à coté de toi sur le marché (sur le post de shouki) ...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Armance excuse moi je ne savais pas tu savais traire les chèvres!!!!! moi je me souviens quand j'étais jeune.... donc il y a longtemps, j'ai essayé de traire une vache!!!! je n'y suis jamais arrivée, mal dégourdie va!!!!! sinon je pense que j'avais tellement été éblouie par tes bottes à fleurs que je n'ai pas trop regardé la traite, je n'ai pas vu si la chèvre faisait une grimace!!!!!!sinon moi j'en fais une pour le plat, je ne sais plus le nom, corinthien qu'isa a fabriqué!!!! je lui laisse!!! jamais des jamais on me fera manger un escargot ni dess huîtres, ni des cuisses de grenouilles beurk des beurk c'est pour cela que je ne vais jamais en bretagne!!! escargot, mollusque, huitre j'en passe et des meilleurs!!!!! je vous les laisse même le sirop héli....avec ses hélices!!!!!!beurk, beurk, isa si tu continues pour ton noel pas de léonidas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!alors sois sage avec moi, sinon et bien j'aimerais isa que tu retrouves la photo des bottes!!!!! qui sont faites pour marcher!!!!! mais surtout pour rire!!!!alors bonne soirée tortoutes et spécialement pour isa bisounounours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

M'en fiche des chocolat,j'aime pas ça....et oui,j'aime pas le chocolat,incroyable,non?
J'adore les caramels mous,enfin le caramel sous toute ses formes,j'adore la crême de marron,mais je n'aime ni le café ,ni le chocolat,et je ne boit jamais d'alcool...voilà;alors les menaces au leonidas,je m'en balance,lalalalalalère....
Je vais continuer mes recettes à l'escargot....
le gratin corinthien est une super recette qui se fait normallement aux lardons,mais je remplace les lardons par des escargots:courgettes,aubergines,oignons,tomates,ra  isins secs,thym,laurrier,sel,tout celà gentiment compoté,puis on verse dans un plat à gratin avec de la chapelure et au four..alors chantal,avec lardons,ça va?
Sinon,on a des parfums sympa avec le beurre des escargots :Stick Out Tongue: arfumé tomate,pastis,roquefort,etc...
Bon,excusez moi de mettre l'eau à la bouche de certaines,pas de chantal bien sûr...mais je file à la traite,qu'armance sait très bien faire,je le répète,heureusement que je suis venue te défendre,hein ma douce armance,elle allait médire de tes capacitées....et même jaspée sait traire,alors....

----------


## michele

URGENCE LES FILLES AU SECOUR !!!!!!

il me tombe dans les bras une Labrador chocolat de 3 ans sa maitresse vient de DCD (43 ans)
elle est en RP et les parents ne peuvent pas la garder .....

elle est super sympa , vivait jusque là avec un chat (je ne sais pas ce qui ce passe pour le chat )
 voilà je n'en sais pas plus mais c super urgent , je dois rendre ma réponse demain , ici c galère
un petit jardin (100m2) débouchant sur une avenue où roulent des abrutis et un portail très bas ...
deux mâles dont un pas castré .... si vous avez des idées , je suis preneuse

----------


## armance

ouvres un post et mets le lien sur les sujets que tu suis 
sois plus explicite car on ne comprend pas la situation où sont les animaux ? voisinage ? etc

----------


## michele

Oui c ce que je ferai si j'arrive à négocier pour la faire adopter , pour le moment je n'en sais 
pas beaucoup plus , ce sont des gens aisés (le père médecin) donc pour l'instant la chienne 
n'est pas à la rue , leur fille avait prévu qu'en cas de DC elle léguait la chienne à ma patronne
(son mari refuse!) et comme elle me connait ....direct "allo Michèle"
la nuit porte conseil ... fo que je creuse , mes neurones tournent aux ralentis c l'age ...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, tu n'as rien compris isa, les choco c'était pour cath..... toi tu n'es pas assez sage!!!!!! sinon pour michèle durdur, un labrador qui tombe sur les bras du jour au lendemain!!! bon courage, si je trouve je me connecte aussitôt, bonne journée et isa je ne viens pas manger chez toi, tu peux faire tout ce que tu veux c'est niet!!!!!! alors à ce soir

----------


## michele

merci Chantal !! 2 ou 3 idées en tête , mais vont ils acceptés d'attendre , sur elle ne sera pas eutha mais
elle risque quand même le refuge , ça fait chier , elle est bien dans ses patounes , ça va la casser la pauvre !!
ah si j'avais la maison et le terrain , car là possibilité de la faire parrainer pour les frais véto , tout comme Eden
mais pour le moment je cherche ...et pas vraiment de solution :: 

les escargots en persillade ..j'adore , mais pour les autres recettes .... :: dans le médoc ils les font
en sauce tomate avec du jambon de bayonne  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, j'ai demandé je ne sais combien de fois pour le labrador de michèle!!! mais rien!!!!je suis triste car cela me rappelle des mauvais souvenirs, ma mère est décédée sur 5 semaines de temps d'un cancer brutal du pancréas, elle avait un yorkshire, et sur son lit à l'hopital, lors de ses dernières heures, elle caressait son chien, elle le coiffait!!!!durdur, je pense que la propriétaire de ce labrador a dû sans doute avant de nous quitter avoir ses derniers moments avec elle, mais celle qui  est restée va souffrir encore plus....mais que faire!!!!je suis complètement impuissante devant cette situation et cela me fait beaucoup de mal!!!! alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## michele

Merci Chantal, je pense qu'ils ont fleepé dur quand " ma patronne " leur annoncé que son mari avait
dit non , et c le fils qui disait qu'ils ne la garderaient pas donc ....refuge  :: 
ce matin , version ...ils vont réfléchir ... (c sur qu'ils sont choqués , personne ne s'attendait à ce DC)
j'ai donc pris également des contacts ....réponses demain 

au pire , je la fais venir ici en pension et ça donnera le temps de lui trouver une famille ..

j'espère simplement que les parents la garderont en souvenir de leur fille ....moi ça me fait
pleurer .... cette chienne était la vie de cette fille , elle était divorcée sans enfant , c'était son bébé !


bises à toute Michèle

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Michèle, bonjourC'est sûr que ces personnes doivent être en état de choc, perdre leur fille....si jeune en plus.... alors je crois que pour l'instant le chien est pour eux indiférent, mais ils vont peut être se rendre compte que le vide peut être un tout petit peu comblé par ce qu'elle avait de super au monde  : son chien. S'ils décident de ne pas le garder, j'espère qu'au moins ils te laisseront le récupérer, le temps de trouver une nouvelle famille, facile à dire mais sur ce site il y a tellement de personnes super, alors courage et croisons les doigts pour ce chien qui doit aussi être très malheureux, bonne journée

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, jaspée tu m'as fait une demande en tant qu'amie, j'ai répondu, je ne sais pas si cela va marcher tu me diras!!!! sinon mon fils est parti chercher 2 chatons que je sauve d'une arrivée en animalerie, j'en voulais un.... mais je n'ai pas le courage de les séparer!!!! alors j'ai pris les 2, cela va promettre des parties de fou rire, je pense que mon chien va être content car il aime beaucoup les chats, ma chatte on verra, il faudra qu'elle s'y fasse et comme toute maman même si ce n'est pas les siens, j'espère qu'elle les protégera, j'ai hâte de les voir arriver, inutile de vous dire que je vais passer une bonne soirée et sans tv!!!! maintenant la nuit on verra!!!! alors à demain pour les news de la pouponnière!!!!bisrjalkjk,flkqklr,

----------


## jaspée

je suis sur que tu vas t'éclater cette nuit et surtout demain !!! c'est génial pour ces pôvres mimi !! t'as un coeur d'or ma belle, continue comme ca et t'auras une animalerie sur le dos !!!  ::  bisouqs od<mldrtiq!sltu vùlwsuevilqs

----------


## michele

WHAOU j'ai hâte de voir photos et vidéo !!!!!
tu vas t'éclater toute la soirée chanceuse !! alors si ils te foutent un peu le bordel
cette nuit  .... ben .... tu pensera aux copines  :Big Grin:  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci les copines pour vos voeux de bordel norcturne!!!! vous n'êtes que des jalouses!!!! mon fils n'est pas encore rentré mais il m'a tel, il est en route et ils sont sages!!na,,,, sinon jaspée depuis que je t'ai accepté comme ami, les messages arrivent en indésirable,,,,, durdur le fonctionnement de ce post quand même, alors si ce soir je ne dors pas!!!!! gare à vous, déjà mon homme est parti en claquant la porte et en me disant qu'il ne voulait pas le voir.... alors il n'a qu'à dormir dehors, elle n'est pas bonne mon idée!!!! enfin on verra, je crois que je vais les enfermer dans ma chambre avec moi et on verra mais c'est vrai qu'à 2 ils vont être confiants et je pense qu'ils vont m'en faire voir!!!!!! le principal est de les avoir sauvé de l'animalerie, après on verra, je dormirai le jour!!! au travail, alors bonne soirée, je vous tiens au courant du bordel organisé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bisounounours je ne sais pas encore ce qu'isa va dire, sinon michèle j'espère que cela s'arrange pour ton labrador,  biarezkjflkdjq,

----------


## jaspée

de quoi en indésirables ?? peux tu m'en dire plus ??
quant a ton homme... le mien est pareil !! toutes mes condoleances pour la fin de ton r^ve de mamie !! hihihihihih ::

----------


## michele

Ou ben .... tu en perd un pour en récupérer deux  :: t balaise comme nana !!!! ::  :: 
pour la Lab pas de nouvelle ...bonne nouvelle !! ils me connaissent et ont mes propositions 
en main , donc je ne suis plus inquiète pour elle , ils me tiendront au courant et c tant
mieux car avec tout ça , ( elle et les chiens de Lorca) ça fait 2 jours que je suis en permanence
sur mon clavier (juste sortir les chiens dans ma belle campagne , je fais pipi en 
même temps qu'eux!! :: ) même plus le temps de manger et hier soir ..pain sec et fromage 
et en plus il sont venue pour que je partage le from , bon c plus que sur que ça ne me fait
pas de mal mais quand même ...
bisous les filles

----------


## catis

Et bien,il s'en passe des choses aujourd'hui!!!
Ils vous font quoi vos bonhommes,à chantal et jaspée?ils vous font des misères?mais faut pas vous laisser faire...vous voulez que je vienne vous défendre?Avec mon gros Ulysse le terrible?
Aujourd'hui,j'ai glandé,après que nous nous soyions occupées des poules ,chêvres,chevaux(une jument pas trop bien),on a été aux champignons,et ramené tout plein de cèpes,na!!!
Ce soir on avait des clients sur la ferme avec des grosses commandes dont une est partie sur Paris,on devient célèbres..il n'y a pas de bons escargots à Paris...enfin,ça fait toujours plaisir,si on pouvait vendre autant tous les jours sur la ferme on serait riches.Enfin,non,sans doute pas,mais en tous les cas,on gagnerait de quoi bouffer....voilà.
Bon,armance,ta crevette n'est pas retrouvée?c'est moche;
Et quant à toi,michele,tu pense que ça va aller pour la labrador?j'espère,franchement.Parce-que,nous on ne veut pas de chien en plus.On n'a pas les moyens de les soigner correctement donc stop,plus de chien.Plus de bête d'ailleurs.On laisse partir ceux qu'on a et on prend des vacances.
Cet après -midi,on s'est arrétées prés d'un ruisseau avec les chiens,il y a eu ,à un moment,les trois culs avec la queue qui remue ,les trois têtes enfoncées sous la berge, sous des plantes,en train de fouiner et de chercher je ne sais quoi,c'etait trop drôle,on a regretté l'absence d'appareil photo,je vous le dis...
bon,gros bisounounours à toutes mes amies et bonne nuit.

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit ma isa et ma cath !!les bonhommes, ca sert à rien !!
a part nous faire chier... et ca fait un bout de temps que ca dure... mais ca va pas durer longtemps !! il a une hernie discale d'accord, mais faut pas prendre sa femme pour une idiote !! je lui sacrifie tout et pas de remerciement !! je sais, je suis en colère !! mais j'en ai marre, même si ce site est dédié aux animaux; j'ai un ours chez moi !!!

----------


## michele

Ben .... 2 mariages ...2 divorces !!!

et que je suis bien avec mes loulous ..... PAISIBLE !!!!!  ::

----------


## jaspée

tape dans la main ma belle, un seul mariage à 39 ans, la pire connerie de ma vie !!

----------


## catis

Tu t'es mariée à 39 ans?mais t'es malade?avec un ours en plus?mais qu'elle mouche t'a piquée?
Bon,si tu le quitte tu sais ou tu peux atterir,les maisons de retraite embauchent bien par ici,c'est en libéral que ça coinçe...on te chouchoutera,tu peux nous croire...
allez,aujourd'hui desherbage,demain escargots,hop,au boulot...oui,on  s'occupera bien de toi pour que tu reste en forme pour bien bosser...
Mais par contre,dans la bonne humeur...ça te changera,hein jaspée?
Alors,chantal,cette nuit avec tes deux nouveaux amoureux?ils ont été sages?il reste des rideaux ce matin?les poches sous les yeux sont assez visibles?bon courage ma douce,fait des photos....
En tous les cas on ne partira plus sans appareil photo,il y a vraiment des clichés à faire en balade..

----------


## catis

En tous les cas vous me faites bien marrer,vous êtes toutes ou célibataires,ou divorcées,ou déçues par vos mecs...arf arf arf ,je me marre...
C'est ça la PA,pleins de filles que leurs mecs font chi*r...alors elles prennent des bêtes pour les emmer**r...
Bon,j'ai bien rigolé,je file au marché..

----------


## michele

ça oui tu as raté de bien belles photos qui nous auraient ravi ..... et vos portables ????? c dans la poche qu'ils faut les avoir , pas dans ton labo ... :: 

Chantal , j'espère que tu as dormi quand même un peu avec tes doudous aux creux de tes bras (voir sur la tête :: )
et que ton mari est bien rentré .... ça peut servir quand même un mari ...même un peu ours !!! :: 

bon , je suis sur la brèche , je file sortir mes loulous , gamelles , le fufu aussi et je fille sur une urgence et une de plus ....
bisousssss les filles j'attend les photos aussi Chantal puisque qu'Isa n'a pas assuré sur ce coup (trs exeptionnel bien sur ...)

----------


## michele

Hahaha ... non Isa même pas déçu ...même si je les ai viré , nous sommes restés amis !!!!! :: 
j'ai toujours eu des animaux depuis mon départ de chez mes parents , et au moins mes loulous
si leur dit d'aller à leur place ils le font et en plus avec le sourire et ils m'aiment toujours autant
c pas des casses noisettes eux au moins!!!
je file car je dois être dans ma voiture à 8H ...c bientot grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour et oui, me voili, me voilà !!! alors raconte????? et bien bonne nuit, ils sont restés en bas dans la salle à manger et on ne les a pas entendu.Inutile de vous dire comme ils s'amusent!!!! je leur ai mis un tunnel alors ils en font à pendre, pour les photos je vais essayer de demander à mon fils car je ne sais pas faire!!! je me doute que vous êtes impatientes de les voir, je fais au plus vite, surtout si j'y arrive. Alors ce matin, besoins en dessous du buffet alors qu'ils ont une litière!!! alors panpan cucul!!!!sinon ils mangent bien!!! et je vais voir sur le net combien environ il faut leur donner car je ne veux pas des hippopotames!!!! et surtout qu'ils ne soient pas malades. Mon chien les a très bien accueillis, ils ont eu un peu peur au début, mais maintenant bien habitués!!! par contre ma chatte leur a craché dessus hier et ce matin elle les observe de loin, j'espère qu'elle ne va pas leur faire de mal, cela m'ennuie un peu, on verra, de toute façon si elle ne les accepte pas, elle restera dehors.Un jour à la fois, alors si je peux je vous mets des photos. Jaspée quand dans mon précédent mail j'ai mis indésirable c'est parce que le message du post était arrivé dans les courriers indésirables, pas ce matin alors je crois qu'on ne doit rien changer. Bonne journée tortoutes, je vous donne les nouvelles des petits bébés à mémère!!!!!!!bizzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## jaspée

super nouvelle mémère de ses bébés, harf harf !! je me marre !!
je pense que ta minette va finir par les accepter, c'est toujours un peu jaloux les chats, comme les mecs d'ailleurs ! harf harf !!
bon, m'en vais préparer le casse croute de midi !!  ::

----------


## catis

Bien sûr,les filles ne sont pas jalouses,elles....je ne te propose pas de me prêter ton ours,jaspée,il ne serait même pas bon à planter les piquets,alors....je ne saurais pas quoi faire avec.
Bon,trêve de plaisanteries,michele me dit et ton telephone?pour les photos...mais mon telephone portable a 8 ans,un vieux nok*a collector,qui ne sert qu'à téléphoner(mon précédent etait le même mais avec une antenne,vous vous rappelez?).Tant qu'il roule je le garde,quant il lachera on verra bien...Yvette m'en a donné un de rechange,que je garde précieusement...Donc,je ne peux pas prendre de photo avec....
Sinon,tout petit marché de mer*e,les gens sont partis en grand WE,dommage,ils sont démoralisés par la crise...Donc je vais aux champignons avec les chiens cet aprèm...

----------


## catis

Bon,grande grande balade avec les chiens,encore trouvé des cèpes...j'en trouve tous les jours en ce moment...on va faire une orgie...et là peut-être que chantal sera tentée...cèpes sans escargots...
bon,et vela,roujours rien?je vais voir le post  s'il y a des nouvelles de suite,bises,isa.

----------


## jaspée

bein, balade avec les chiens moi aussi !! et j'ai trouvé des coulemelles (lépiotes élevées) qui vont finir dans une sauce tomate !! les cèpes, j'en ai pas trouvé... et de toute facon, feront jamais la taille de ceux d'Isa !! vous vous souvenez ??

bisouilles à toutes ! m'en vais cuisiner les champipi !! sans escargot non plus !  ::

----------


## catis

pfff,des coulemelles,je les ramassent même pas tellement il y a de cèpes...de quoi vous dégouter les amatrices de champipis...trop,c'est trop,on sélectionne,on laisse le champignons courrant,on ne ramasse plus que l'exception!!!le meilleur!!!

----------


## michele

Et bien Chantal moi aussi j'ai des bébes  :: 

je suis allée chez Ouragan aujourd'hui avec Circé et son fils ....et Ouragan
m'a demandé si je pouvais la dépan en faisant FA pour une titoune chitssu
et ses bébés ...vraiment tout petits , je croix bien que leurs yeux sont encore 
fermés :: 
j'avais encore jamais eu de chiots ...des chatons oui ....mais pas de chiots
alors je vais bien en profiter car ce sera la seule fois de ma vie en espérant
qu'ils seront aussi sage que les minous de Chantal !!
et j'ai vu Cougar aussi .... en pleine forme pépère !!!  ::  :: 

mais par contre demain c moi qui viendrai pleurer que je ne peux plus bouger
de 9h00 à 18h00 ménage NON STOP  ::  ::  ah jl'ai bougé mon corps ça c sur
pire que kan je vais aux palourdes !!!! et que je met 3 jours à m'en remettre mais je reviens chargé :: 
 même pas pris le temps de manger ni pause pipi

juste clopes kan même ,là pas possible de faire autrement

Bon Isa , je dois avoir suffisemment de points pour changer le miens (l'année dernière g pas voulu 
car je revoulais le même et que bien sur il ne le faisait plus!! )
donc dés que j'aurai un peu de temps je t'enverrai mon actuel il fait de belles photos ça va et plutot que de le mettre ds un tiroir autant que ça serve mais sous quinze jours maxi  :Smile: 
 je dois aussi aller chercher deux chiens près de L'Absie (jsavais même 
pas que ça existait ce bled ) pour les amener au chateau d'olonne (spa) près de la rochelle et pour
le moment je ne sais pas kan ...la nana aurai voulu demain mais les refuges sont tous fermé le dimanche
il y a une femelle qui a une gigantesque herni , ça lui fait une énorme poche sous le ventre  ::  :: et
un mâle (galgos/berger) et avec mes gros je ne peux pas prendre de mâle ...il viennent aussi de Lorca comme
la titoune Véla d'Armance (j'espère qu'elle va vite être retrouvé car la c l'angoisse !!)

bon ben puisque rien ds le frigo juste pour les chiens et ça y en a un wagon , mais pour moi
rien , enfin si au congel mais trop fatiguée , mais heureusement ma moman m'avait préparé
un FAR BRETON  ::  le bonheur ...mais pas bon pour mon diabète ...mais fo bien que je reprenne
des forces kan même , sinon comment monter à l'étage ??? Eden le réunionnais après 1 1/2 ans de vie commune
mais 8 ans kan même pépère ben pas possible de m'aider , il peine toujours autant et pourtant il prend même
son élan le pauvre (mais trop drole !) et Stan trop rapide jpeux pas suivre ...donc obligée le ptit far...en avalant mes cachetons ....je dois manger oui oui c comme ça kil a dit le Dr. 
bon les infirmières pas obligez de m'assomer hein !!

bisous les fifilles et bonne nuit (j'espère dormir aussi ...)
Michèle

----------


## catis

Non,michele,ne m'envoie pas de téléphone,j'ai déjà celui d'yvette qui attends,pas besoin d'en avoir 36,et comme j'aime beaucoup le mien,et qu'il va encore me faire dix ans....j'ai qu'à penser à prendre l'appareil photo en balades...et pour moi un telephone sert à telephoner,à rien d'autre,je suis de la vieille ecole...pour le reste j'ai ce qu'il faut...donc même si je prends un appareil qui fait des photos,je ne m'en servirais jamais...
Tout à l'jeure je vous mettrais une photo des deux morphals qui veulent leur gateau du matin(avec cachetons planqués dedans)...ça paye...deux museaux  au ras de la table...
Bon,je file décoquiller des escargots au labo,gros bisous à toi ma douce armance,ne te démoralise pas ils vont la retrouver.

----------


## jaspée

salut la bretagne, déjà levée ??
je rigole, je viens de faire un tour avec les chiens, pipi du matin oblige... fait pas très chout d'ailleurs
on attend les photos des morphalous avec impatience, j'adoooore leur grosse bouille !! 
biz ma belle isa, bon courage avec les lumas !

----------


## jaspée

et comme je suis quelqu'un plein de ressource, voici en primeur les nouveaux bébés de Michele !!
c'est y pas mignon à cet age là ?? tu vas voir, quand ca va courir partout  et que t'auras peur de les écraser tellement c'est minuscule  :: 
en tout cas, c'est super à toi de faire FA, ouragan va pouvoir déménager tranquille !!
Quand a ton "régime" ma pauvre Michele, l'infirmière que je suis ne pourrais que te conseiller d'arreter... la clope !! c'est encore plus mauvais que le far  ::  
Allez, gros bisous à toutes, m'en vais déjeuner !! ::

----------


## catis

Et oui,la bretagne se lêve tôt tous les jours...6h,6h30 quand il n'y a pas de boulot d'infirmière,sinon,4h30/5h...
Mais isa traine au lit jusqu'à l'appel de cath...c'est une feignasse,l'isa...
Sinon,idem,l'infirmière que je suis ne pourrais que te conseiller l'arrêt de la clope,ça tue,ça coute cher,imagine tout le fric que tu pourrais mettre dans les sauvetages de chiens si tu ne fumait plus?hein?il y a des medocs,des patchs,fait toi aider....ça c'est un joli combat.
bon,je file au labo,ça doit être sec en bas,j'ai lavé le sol ,avec trois gabouilleux,c'est toujours crade.

----------


## michele

sont ils pas mimi mes tous petits bisounours !!!
mes loulous sont dans tous leurs états ....une fifille à la maison et de
droles de bruits en plus ....trop drole , ils filent comme des tarés à la fenêtre ou à la grille
d'entrée ... 
j'ai eu du mal à m'endormir , dés qu'ils pleurait ...si je ne m'étais pas fait violence pour
rester dans mon lit ....mais la maman s'en occupe très bien et c'est elle la moman
alors reste dans ton plumard ma Mimi tu as les tiens sur ton lit et basta !!

bon maintenant passons par la case gérémiade (mon fils se nomme Jérémy!!)
AIL AIL AIL j'ai mal aux cuisses et aux reins ...trop mal pour m"assoire et me relever
Ah la vieille bique !! ruinée je suis ruinée ...mais contente c pour la bonne cause
et même pas pour me régaler avec des palourdes (y en a pleins ici hihihi !!!) 
et c ce ke je préfère Palourdes et praires HUM !!!!
Jaspée oui je sais que tu as raison pour les clopes mais si je diminue ...je vais éclater
et le stress en plus ....j'arrive pas et de plus c MON SEUL DEFAUT oui c vrai et aussi
un peu la gourmandise koi....fo bien en avoir kan même un peu ...sinon vs seriez toutes
jalouses de moi ...la femme parfaite ...un peu décrépi par l"age ...mais parfaite
heureusement que ds ma tête j'ai toujours 30 ans !!! oui oui c comme ça !!!!!!

je vous laisse à plus et gros gros bisous les filles et merci d'être comme vous
êtes ...ça fait du bien de rencontrer des nanas comme vous ... c bon je l'ai dit
pas besoin de bomber le torse ni d'avoir la tête qui gonfle hein les cops !!!!!!
ps Isa les escargots le matin au réveil ...mais comment tu fais ?????

----------


## vahick

EH bien j'espère que cette fois - ci sera la bonne !!!! hier je ne savais pas qu'il fallait cliquer 2 fois sur répondre !!!!! un peu borné cet outil !!!! enfin ne nous plaignons pas il m'obéit à peu près malgré mon âge avancé quand j'ai commencé mon apprentissage et la gentillesse de ts et surtout du fils d'une amie fan aussi de leonberg ( race que vous connaissez ttes grâce à isa et cath ) :: 
pour moi plus de 27 ans et 4ème amour de léo . je ne suis pas comme vs ttes engagée dans le sauvetage à tt va ,sauf pour awaï que j'a adoptée en Mai , elle avait été récupérée par la naisseuse chez un taré qui pour se venger de sa femme ( divorce) a failli réussir à la faire mourir de faim .bon j'arrête là , je suis très bavarde mais avant Michèle ne dites pas que vous n'arrivez pas à arrêter de fumer " quand on veut , on peut " eh oui je parle comme une vieille mais aussi comme quelqu'un qui a fumé de l'âge de 16 ans jusqu"à 63ans et j'en étais arrivée à 3 paquets de gauloises journellement !!!!!!et résultats infractus , cancer de la vessie , je suis stomisée depuis 7 ans et punition pour l'ex prof de gym que je suis une éventration qui me rend difforme !!!!! beau tableau n'est- ce - pas ????? bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

Mais non,mon tresor,t'es la plus belle,la plus gentille et la plus  fidèle des amies,même si tu suivait le post en douce....
Bon,donc te voilà parmis nous,et une de plus;hip hip hip hourra pour la nouvelle!!!vous vous doutez bien de qui il s'agit?
Gros bisous à toutes,isa.

----------


## jaspée

bienvenue sur le site !! on attendait ce moment avec impatience !!
on va pouvoir suivre les aventures de cette jolie louloute et avoir des photos peut etre... 
 ::

----------


## michele

oui super et bienvenue Vahick  :: 

promis , là les yeux ...après mon diabète et encore après la clope ...c dit les filles !!!
jpeux pas tous faire en même temps sinon je vais craquer .... :: 

bisous et bonne journée
Michèle

----------


## vahick

ok pour mettre des photos de mes amours canins encore faudrait-il que je comprenne comment il faut faire !!!!et ça c'est pas gagné !!!! bon dimanche avec le soleil de ma Bretagne

----------


## michele

pas compliqué du tout ..
tu clics réponse au sujet 
quand tu écris tu as la barre juste au dessus 
tu clics sur la quatrième icone en partant de la droite
tu vas pouvoir sélectionner dans tes images celle que tu veux mettre 

j'espère que j'ai été assez claire mais tellement naze que pas sur 
voili voilou ...

----------


## jaspée

bravo ma belle michele !! te voila donneuse de lecon sur ordi !! trop cool !!!  :: 
on fera quelque chose de toi si les petits cochons ne te mangent pas !!!  :: 
comment vont les petites puces ??

----------


## vahick

j'ai bien compris michèle mais il semble que je n'ai pas les mêmes icônes aucune ne correspond à insérer une photo !!!!!au fait moi zossi je suis entre autres ennuis : diabétique et je devais être opérée des yeux mais j'y ai provisoirement renoncé , trop de graves problèmes dans ma nombreuse famille et pour l'instant la gêne n'est pas si grave . bon on arrête les jérémiades !!!!! ma rescapée elle se porte bien , elle a son petit médicament quotidien sa stérilisation a révélé une cardiopathie!!!! bon pm

----------


## catis

pôôôve awai,la voilà cardiopatheuse,mince alors...je n'ai pas de photo d'awai,enfin je vais regarder ,peut-être que si,j'en avais de steren par contre,bon,je vais voir de suite...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes!!! et bien pas trop le temps!!! je préfère profiter de mes petits bébés, ils sont sages!!!!!! par moment!!! je crois qu'ils vont nous en faire voir, en plus très complice!!!! premier jour pas propre, deuxième jour tout compris!!!!! ils ont mon intelligence!!!!gag!!!! sinon le premier jour ils ont mangé patée pour chaton, tout vomi, puis croquettes chatons idem, puis une une autre marque croquettes chaton et on dirait que cela va mieux et lait aussi pour chaton, bref les soucis qui commencent mais ils sont tellement  marrants. J'ai pris photos et vidéos, je vais essayer de les mettre sur le site, on verra, alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## michele

oh qu'ils sont mimis et à cette age c terrible ils ne pensent
 qu'à jouer ,manger et dormir  :Smile: ))
les miens (oui tant qu'ils sont chez moi ben ...c les miens koi ) vont bien 
c marrant 3 patapoufs et un tout fin , surement une femelle !

je n'y touche pas trop pour ne pas inquiéter Praline , elle est gentille
la toutoune , elle dévore  :: , je la sors bien sur dans le jardin
et lui est mis une caisse avec litière ...mais Madame préfère 
faire ses crottes par terre dans sa chambre .....la coquine !!

là il fait doux , donc je peux aérer sans que les titis n'ai
froid mais dés qu'il va faire froid ça va être génant , bien
sur je nettoie dés que je voie mais hum terrible l'odeur !!

trop mimi ces ptits bouts 

bisous

----------


## jaspée

waou trop beau la vie de famille !! je sais pas si t'auras une chance avec la litiere... mais chez moi aucun chien n'a eu le reflexe d'aller dedans ! y' a que les chats pour comprendre ce genre de chose !
en tout cas, sont tous trop mimis, que ce soit les chats ou les chiens... c'est vrai que c'est terrible quand c'est petit, on passerai des heures à les regarder jouer et dormir...
bon courage les mamans d'adoption !!  ::

----------


## totoro

trop mignon ces chiots?

Ou avez-vous acheté ses paniers en plastique chauffant?

----------


## manou 85

Les minets roux j'adore!  sont de toute beauté  !!

Les chiots ont quel age ??? m'ont pas l'air bien gros ?

----------


## catis

Les chiots sont tous ronds,on dirait des petits cochons,tu es sûre que ce sont des chiots?je blague,bien sûr...quant aux chatons,c'est trop mimi...j'aurais adoré avoir plusieurs chats,mais leo est trop exclusif.
Bon,ce soir j'ai été fouiner dans les parcs et j'ai ramassé encore deux caisses d'escargots en vadrouille...j'y retournerai jusqu'aux gelées,pour bien tout ramasser....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, que du plaisir avec ces petits bouts de choux!!!!!! ils sont vraiment marrants, ils commencent à me demander des caresses, je pense que leur maman doit leur manquer!!!! ils sont nés le 24 septembre, je ne sais pas combien il y en avait, mais je n'ai surtout pas voulu les séparer, 2 c'est pas trop... du boulot sans doute, je pense que je vais souvent regretter car ils vont me faire des bêtises, à 2 ils sont très confiants!!!! mais c'est tellement beau, je voudrais déjà les voir plus grands pour les prendre avec moi pour dormir mais là j'ai peur de les écraser!!!! ma chatte fait toujours la tête, on dirait qu'elle en a peur mais elle qui d'habitude n'est là que pour manger et bien elle squatte dans la maison!!!!! quant à mon chien il va leur faire des bisous de temps en temps, super ce chien, une brave bête... c'est normal c'est mon chien!!!!! sinon je n'ai pas trop suivi mais le chien d'armance : vela n'est plus là!!!!! j'espère me tromper car elle va êtrre déçue!!!! alors à bientôt pour les nouvelles, j'ai fait une petite vidéo mais je n'arrive pas à la mettre sur le site!!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## michele

ils sont nés le 29 octobre si je ne me trompe pas !!
je ne suis pas une fana des petits chiens ...mais elle est
vraiment gentille toute mignonne cette petite moman
et elle veut bien que je fasse des calinoux à ses bébés..
pourtant ..pas chez elle , ne me connait pas beaucoup
c super !!! je lui montre la litière ..ça va peut être venir
on ne sais jamais !! 3 gros cochonoux et une fluète , 
j'espère qu'il ou elle va grossir vite ...sinon ça va encore
m'angoisser !! Pffff
bisous

----------


## catis

Oui,il faudrait surveiller,les trois goinfres doivent la pousser et l'empêcher de manger assez,surveille bien,pèse là et voit si elle grossit et compare son grossissement avec celui des gros.Si elle ne grossit pas,pense à oter les trois gros pendant 5/10 minutes plusieurs fois par jour,en restant à coté de la mère pour qu'elle laisse bien sa petite manger.Ben oui,ça devait être une crevette au départ,et elle a du mal à rattraper son retard avec trois morphalous à coté...mais bon,ils ne sont pas trop nombreux,il y a assez de tétés...
Bon,il est 5h45 et je suis debout,normal,cath bosse comme infirmière,oui comme on ne croit pas trop à  la fondation BB et que de toutes façons le chèque a dû être encaissé à l'ecole veto,elle essaye de bosser plus pour payer tous ces soins,ça devrait aller,même si elle n'aura sa paye que début décembre,son compte  va juste plonger encore trois semaines.Elle a dû aussi acheter des vermifuges pour les chevaux et vlan 100 euros de plus,oui,neptune nous a fais un peu de coliques vendredi,sans conséquence ,mais je me suis dis que ça pouvait venir des vers,je suis moins vigilantes sur les vermifuges aussi,n'ayant pas les moyens de les payer,je laisse courrir...ça fait partit des dépenses rognées,j'ai tort, mais comment faire?Enfin,cath travaillant plus en ce moment  j'espère que ça ira.
Bon,je retourne au labo bosser un peu,bises,isa.

----------


## michele

Merci Isa pour tes conseils , je met bien la petite sur les tétines de sa mère
mais je n'aurais pas osé enlever les autres , ils piaillent tellement dés
qu'ils n'ont plus de contact avec elles . VRAIMENT MERCI je me posais
la question à savoir si c'était le sexe (fille) ou si les autres le poussent
un peu trop .... je vè faire comme tu dis , en espérant que Praline
le laisse tété même si les autres braillent ....je crois qu'elle m'aime
bien , elle ne semble pas trop pertubée pour ce déménagement ...
Pas facile la vie de FA et moman de dépannage .....je vè forcement
m'y attacher et faire la fontaine quant ils vont partir ...non pas facile 
de faire FA mais bon ...fo bien s'entraider et se tenir les coudes 
heureusement que je peux ennfin voir , sinon je serai passé à coté
je n'aurai même pas vu ce problème de grosseur (juste distinguer
des taches noires et blanches .....l'horreur koi  :: ). 


j'espère vraiment pour vs que BB va vite vs répondre favorablement
sinon nous casserons nos tirelires et vous aideront un tit peu
C bien les ptits ruisseaux qui forment les grandes rivières non ???
pour moi fo juste attendre le mois prochain car ce mois ci c pas la tirelire
ke j'ai cassé ...mais mon compte en bank ....g fais FA de quarantaine 
pour un chat sorti de fourrière avec une diarhrée persistante ...jpouvais pas le 
laisser comme ça ...non je l'ai remis sur pied...mais c l'argent de mes impots
locaux que j'y ai laissé ....la véto pas de cadeau et pourtant elle sait bien 
que ce n'est pas le mien ...mais je lui ai laissé un paquet de tune en adoptant
mon Réunionnais , et j'ai payé casch à chak fois , je lui ai même porté un bon
gateau Breton que ma moman m'avait fait avec amour ...ah elle était 
contente ('c une Bretonne aussi) mais pas de cadeau pour autant ...
En RP j'ai euun véto qui dés que je lui amenai un animal ki ne m'appartenait
pas , ne m'a jamais payé un centimes ...tout y es passé de la mouette
qui ne pouvait plus volée , à la tortue k'un gamin avait jeté contre un mur
carapace cassé sur le dessous .... vous devez toute le connaitre du reste
il faisait une émisssion à le télé avec Dechavanne dans ses débuts ça passait
l'ap m si ma mémoire est bonne , le problème c kil carburait à la cok ..mais il
soignait bien c le principale !!

jérémiade : ben les pas bien belle la mimi là ...c la misère ...mes cuisses
pirent que pour les palourdes , si je reste innactive trop longtemps jpeux même
plus me redresser ...dur dur de vieillir , moi jvous dit 

bonne journée à toute un gros calinou à vos 4'pats
Michèle

----------


## catis

Ecoute mimi,garde tes sous,achête toi un velo d"appartement ,ça coute pas trop cher,voir même d'occase sur le bon...,et pédale donc!!!!c'est bon pour les cuissots.Ou un rameur,c'est bon pour tout.Sans bouger de chez toi... n'achète surtout pas un mari,c'est bon pour rien...mais tu le sais déjà...
Bon trêve de plaisanterie,oui,tu ote les petits gros,mais en restant tout à coté de la mère,tu les mets sur tes genoux,tu les caresse,ça va les sociabiliser en plus,et leur apprendre qu'ils peuvent lacher un peu leur mère,que c'est sans danger,quand j'ai fait ça je me mettais assise par terre à coté de la mère,qu'elle  puisse renifler et voir ses petits,et ça permet aussi de caresser et rassurer la mère,pendant ce temps la crevette se goinfre à tous les tétés,en général ça marche bien.
Le problême est qu'il n'y a pas toujours autant de lait à chaque tété et que les gros savent bien ou trouver le plus de lait,ils repoussent la petite,c'est la loi du plus fort,il y a toujours un ou plusieurs chiots comme ça,il suffit de les aider à reprendre des forces en otant les petits de temps en temps pour que l'équilibre se rétablisse.Mais elle restera sans doute un peu plus  petite.
Essaye,tu sera surprise de la voir se goinfrer,là elle doit avoir du mal à atteindre les meilleures  mamelles....
Bon,aujourd'hui dentiste,je n'ai plus mal,mais il faut agir pour que ça ne recommence pas,on va voir ce qu'elle propose à moindre cout car pas de sous...elle etait partie sur des trucs de tarrée,pas remboursés,genre 500 euros pour limer les dents...quand je lui ai dit"mais j'ai ni boulot ni argent,alors on limite..;"elle a revu ses prétentions à la baisse...triste,elle comptait sur moi pour ses prochaines vacances...raté..

----------


## michele

bon c ce que je viens de faire , mais en laissant les autres en retrait et en les
carressant ...mais ça gesticulent ds tous les sens c ptits bouts de dzan !!

je les pèserai en rentrant 
la bonne surptise du matin , melle a fait son pipi ds la litière et caca par terre !!

c déjà un super début et j'aimerai que ça marche , car kan les titous vont grandir
j'imagine déjà les dégats... et pour des bts de rats comme ça , je pense
que si on leur apprend de suite (la maman !!) y a pas de raison qu'ils 
ne le fasse pas et au moins à l'adoption pas de problème pour la famille 
solution litière

comment ce fait il que vous ne soyez pas au RSA et à la CMU ????

peut être que je dis une connerie mais il me semble que cvous
y avez le droit ????? non

bisous

----------


## catis

Non,on travaille toutes les deux,on a deux activitées,on a des comptabilitées à faire,on est des travailleuses,on n'est pas sans emploi...donc on a droit à rien,il ne faut rien faire pour avoir de l'aide,ou être malade.Comme on travaille,on n'a rien.On a des boulots qui ne nous rapportent rien,ou pas assez car les charges sont plus importantes que les revenus,et ce n'est pas terminé,ça va aller de mal en pire....avec la crise,le gouvernement va nous prendre de plus en plus,on va gagner de moins en moins car les gens n'auront plus de sous,j'attends une belle galère...et oui,c'est comme ça,tout arrêter et ne rien foutre on serait toutes les deux au RSA et on aurait de quoi bouffer;c'est notre monde!!!!on travaille et on crève de faim...super!!!!

----------


## catis

Bon,après la dentiste,comme j'avais mal à ma dent,un paraceta*ol et direction les bois avec les 4 chiens,et oui,j'ai embarqué loula,et aujourd'hui,grande première:je l'ai lachée,elle a courru comme une folle ,sauté,joué avec calya,le bonheur, après des années à l'attache.Elle a un super rappel ,du coup on a fait la balade à mon rythme et pas au sien qui est totalement incompatible avec la recherche de champignons.Et on a ramené plein de champi,voilà...
Cet après midi,labo!!!

----------


## jaspée

super la balade alors, c'est trop cool !! donc champi au menu de ce soir !!
c'est bien que loula ait un bon rappel, fini la corvée de la laisse alors !! et avec ta meute de gros, peu de chance qu'elle se perde la louloute !!
 ::

----------


## catis

Oui,elle est chiante en laisse,elle tire comme une malade,t'arrache le bras à chaque démarrage,et je passe les ecrasement de champignons.Tu t'acroupie par-terre,je te fais un mamours,je te saute dans les bras,super!!!et je t'ecrabouille les champi en prime;
En vrac,c'est une perle!!!

----------


## Coline54

Coucou les filles, toujours présente mais dans l'ombre, ici le froid et le brouillard sont de retour pour de bon.... mes 2 crevettes en FA se portent comme un charme (oufff je commence a respirer, on a toujours pas identifié le virus qui a tué le reste de la fratrie), une des 2 part dans sa famille le week end prochain (ça va être dur dur de la laisser j'en a mal au ventre d'avance), par contre aucune touche pour la seconde....
Bonne soirée à toutes.... et vive les célibataires héhé divorce au bout de 18 ans et pas envie du tout de recommencer, mes loulous et mes gosses me suffisent amplement

----------


## manou 85

Que de désillusions.
Je ne dis pas merci aux contes de Perrault qui n'ont fait que nous raconter des mensonges.
Le prince charmant n'existe que dans les contes pour enfants.
Que de temps perdu ) laver, repasser, coudre, cuisiner pour toute la famille avec le sourire..  humour !!!

----------


## michele

oui la galère du peuple pendant que Mr Sarko s'engraisse largement
un monde de fou , et les indignés qui ne prennent pas en France...
c incroyable personne ne bouge ....moi ça me révolte tout ça !!

ma toutoune a bien appris sa leçon pour le pipi c gagné  :: 
mais pour le reste ...pas encore , mais je n'est pas dit
mon dernier mot ...Sylvia récupèrera une merdouille propre
elle est pas belle la vie !!!!

Isa , pour le bien de mes cuisseaux (que g mal!!) le vélo
c n'est vraiment pas mon truc et plus de sou !!
maintenant que j'y vois je vè me chercher un ptit jeunot
juste pour des tits 4h00 ...car avant n'aurais pas pu voir
sa tronche ...tu imagines en sortant de l'hosto si ça avait été
une horreur ::  et surtout ne m'appellez pas "Cougar" GRrrrrrr!!!!!!
rien de tel qu'une bonne partie de jambes en l'air pour se remuscler
mais plus de mari ni de squatter juste un 4h00 ça suffit bien!!

bisous bisous

----------


## arden56

Bon sang, c'est amusant ce post.... c'est la galère, vrai de vrai, mais on entre 2 galères, c'est la crise de rire..... et ca vire au carré blanc !!! (faut attendre que les BB dorment pour ca... attention, à ne pas leur mettre déjà, des idéees dans la tête à ces tites crevettes....) Ben voui, quand même sont trop jeunes pour ca....
La peluche, quand on sépare les petite de la mouman (la vrai) pas la mouman qu'a mal au jarriots, qu'est en manque de tout, sous, espoir, câlins.... et tout et tout...

Voila voila. Une vrai galère, mais racontée avec beaucoup d'humour, je trouve. Vous êtes courageuses les dames. (j'ai vu, les z'hommes, on n'en parle pas.)

Bises à vous toutes....

----------


## jaspée

je compatis... et je souffre en silence... j'ai toujours un homme, mais à vous entendre... ca va pas durer longtemps !!  :: 
j'ai eu des nouvelles de not loulou national, en pleine forme le monstre !! je sens qu'on va fermer les autres post car ca se dechaine sur facebook... grace à "voldemort" y'a un sacré bazard... quelle tristesse... not fée va se retirer du site et on n'aura plus de nouvelles, ni de photo en direct... tout ca pour une basse vengeance... y'a des jours (et souvent ces derniers temps) ou j'aime mieux mes chiens que les humains !!

----------


## arden56

Tout à fait Jaspée. Et ce sont toujours les BONNESS qui trinquent. Notre grande DAME dans ce cas.

Pour les Z'hommes: je crois que je vais aller à leroy merlin acheter une chaine et un cadenas, pour mon z'homme.... elles foutent la trouille, les filles.... Elles ont perdu leur z'homme !!! Je vais lui mettre un collier a clou avec mon dessus... On sait jamais. Ils en font quoi à la fourrière des z'hommes perdus/trouvés ?

----------


## Coline54

Eh ben voilà un motif de plus pour ne pas m'inscrire sur face de bouc.... pas confiance et je lis de plus en plus de choses pas cool...

----------


## manou 85

J'ai perdu mon mari il y a dix ans et il y comme un vide.
J'ai pleuré, normal après trente deux ans de vie commune épanouissante.
Je n'ai même pas chercher à le remplacer, pour moi il ne l'est pas? et les personnes rencontrées ne lui arrivent pas à la cheville donc je reste au calme avec mes poilus (3) la vie est douce (je rouspète juste quand j'ai besoin de gros bras)  hi hi
J'aime bien la formule de 4 heures  : plutôt de cinq à sept.
IL y a comme une note de gourmandise que j'aime bien... ::

----------


## manou 85

> Tout à fait Jaspée. Et ce sont toujours les BONNESS qui trinquent. Notre grande DAME dans ce cas.
> 
> Pour les Z'hommes: je crois que je vais aller à leroy merlin acheter une chaine et un cadenas, pour mon z'homme.... elles foutent la trouille, les filles.... Elles ont perdu leur z'homme !!! Je vais lui mettre un collier a clou avec mon dessus... On sait jamais. Ils en font quoi à la fourrière des z'hommes perdus/trouvés ?



Ils les mangent !!!    ::

----------


## jaspée

les z'hommes, ils les piquent si pas tatoués !!! le mien a une morgate sur l'avant bras !!  ::

----------


## michele

super Arden de te retrouver parmis les amies de shouki et des gros Leos et une de
plus ...
ben non je vais bien et pas en mal de rien du tout juste mes "jolies jambes"
mais quitte à faire du sport , ben je préfèrerais le faire dans mon lit
g bien le droit d'être une feignasse hein ???
" voldemort ...moi c "la guestapo" ki en a un autre à proposer ???
bisous

----------


## catis

Alors moi,j'ai rien suivit ,je bosse comme une malade,et du coup j'ai tout raté,c'est qui voldemort,qui va partir du site,qui a mis le bordel?moi y en a rien comprendre,vous pouvez me traduire en MP,je ne voudrais pas qu'on ferme ce post...il y a des chatouilleux en ce moment...
Sinon,j'ai le droit d'être en couple et très bien comme je suis?à part arden qui semble être en couple et d'y tenir, on n'est pas bien nombreuses...alors on ne le dit pas trop,pour pas faire de jalouses.On n'a pas encore de tatouage,mais ça pourrait venir;Une morgate,qui crache son encre?il paye ton macho, jaspée...
Mais non,jaspée,tu ne va pas le quitter,il te fait juste un peu chi**r avec son mal de dos,un homme,ça n'a mal nul part et ça ne pleure pas,voilà...
Bon,voilà,j'attends les prochaines élections pour me marier,on vous invitera toutes,une grande fiesta!!!
Bon,je file au lit,demain debout 4h30 pour cath et 5h15 pour moi,c'est quand même tôt..

----------


## catis

déjà un mois sans elle,alors une petite photo en souvenir de ma belle rott sauvage...

----------


## arden56

Elle est belle la "rott sauvage". C'est elle sur le chariot ? Saloperie de paresie ?

----------


## manou 85

IL y a beaucoup de sérénité sur cette photo !!!
elle n'était pas habituée à tant de confort dans son autre vie.

----------


## michele

et moi 4H00 !!!!!! pour un covoit ...j'aurai bien aimé que ce soit pour chez vous (2 loulous) 
car je serai repartie avec des ptites confiotes .... ho je sais g pas le droit ...mais kan même
fo bien gouter celle des cops !!!!
voldemort alias guestapo c comme "cougar " fo chercher ... les murs ont des oreilles !!

OUI je viens au mariage , même d'un oeil (comme les pirates!!) mais les escargots à 
la persillade pour moi ...sino jsais pas si jvais aimer .... et des cepes aussi ... car ici c 
des bolets merdiques ...gras et fades ..aucun interet 

bonne nuit à vous les nanas

----------


## catis

pour repondre à arden56;oui,la photo ,c'est notre shoukette nationale ,tetraplegique suite à une double hernie discale cervicale,qui a remarché 4 mois après l'opération,et qui nous a quitté il y a un mois suite à des pyomêtres à répétition et des veto qui refusaient de la stériliser vu son parcours...j'aurais dû l'emmener à l'ecole veto de Nantes,mais j'ai trop trainé,pas de sous,déjà tant de dépenses,et des veto qui me disait que le traitement suffirait...je m'en veux,si vous saviez comme je m'en veux d'avoir fait confiance à cet clique de branleurs...
C'est pour ça qu'on ne remplaçera pas nos bêtes,rien que ce mois_çi il a fallut sortir plus de 1000 euros...(130 euros pour les soins en urgence du dimanche de shouki,à lamaison)pas la suite,c'est armance qui a payé.Les soins d'ulysse;la stérilisation des deux filles(le chèque a été encaissé,bien entendu),les vermifuges des 4 chevaux,encore de l'anti puce,depuis tiouti,je ne sais pas pourquoi,on a des puces à lamaison,charmant petit...
Oui,plus de bestioles,marre...ou alors juste de jeunes qu'on jettera sur rescue quand il deviendrons vieux et malades...comme tout le monde...
bon ça râle du coté du padock,je file me coucher...gros bisounounours à toutes,isa.

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit ma belle isa, fais un gros bisous à cath et à léo !!  ::

----------


## armance

bisous les filles, fanclub et poilus plumeux baveux...et petiots car je vois s'agrandir les famille : Gaffe à la surdose ... voir post tremblement de terre .... fermé !

----------


## catis

Déjà levée,?et bien oui,avant de filer au labo un petit tour ici...
On va surveiller Ulysse,il avait 39.5 de température ce matin,on la reprendra plus tard,et si je vais aux champi;ce sera avec les filles mais sans lui,il doit se reposer,il vieillit mal ce gros patapouf,début de vie difficile, dehors,pour des chiens fragiles...
Gros bisous mon armance,accroche toi,ils vont la retrouver...

----------


## vahick

j'espère qu ce grand poilu va mieux ce soir . au fait quel âge a- t-il ?

----------


## catis

Ulysse est venu en balade,je l'ai tenu en laisse,pas eu le temps de lui reprendre sa temperature,on lui prendra ce soir...il a déjà 8 ans le pépère,et tana 9 ans,deux vieux quoi...
J'ai pris des photos en balade avec louna,je les mettrais ce soir,là je n'ai pas trop le temps...bises,isa;

----------


## catis

louna fait un bisou a calya

----------


## catis

la troupe en vadrouille ce matin...

----------


## catis

et, au retour ,la chaine à nouveau,mais après une belle balade c'est moins dur à supporter,hein louna?

----------


## catis

on en profite pour tout faire,ça sera ça de moins  sur le trajet de la chaine..

----------


## jaspée

ca m'a drole de voir louna, j'ai cru voir saxo avec tes gros... un peu de poils en plus mais les memes oreilles !!
oui pour le mariage les filles, si vous m'invitez, j'arrive avec mon gros !!
et puis je vous met une photo !
et meme 2
qu'en pensez vous ??

----------


## catis

Saxo est bien plus gros,il ressemble à un vrai berger allemands,pas elle,elle est taille epagneul breton maximum,une grosse crevette en fait...Sinon,pour repondre à vahick,ulysse avait 38°7ce soir,à surveiller,mais ça va...et ça c'est le 1/4 d'h de folie de louna et calya,à chaque balade elles font les fofolles,pas facile de prendre une photo...

----------


## catis

Sachant qu'on est déjà bien servie en nounours à la maison,preuve à l'appuis en photo,mais avec le son c'est aussi bien:
pour le mariage,je sais pas si on va accepter les nounours,ou juste leurs compagnes...c'est encore à discuter...à moins qu'on trouve un arrangement,ils nous servent à table et font la vaisselle,qu'en pensez -vous les filles? ::  ::

----------


## armance

j'ai hâte de revoir toute la troupe, mais suis furieuse on n'a fait qu'une ballade quand je suis passée et zéro champignons !!  Quand je reviendrai c'est sur qu'il n'y en aura plus ... snif
C'est pas tant de les manger (j'en ai mangé 2 fois ....) que de les chercher!
je suis en manque des gros et de la troupe, sans parler des 2 pattes!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## jaspée

j'ai trouvé plein de bolet bai hier en promenade, tout jaune et tout visqueux sur le dessus avec des éponges à la place des lamelles... ca se mange ce truc ??
si oui, j'en ai trouvé des tonnes... c'est bizarre d'ailleurs, si c'etait bon, y'en aurait plus !!  :Big Grin: 
gros poutous aux poilus, j'espère qu'ulysse va pas nous faire un coup fumant... il est toujours sous cortisone ?
mon ours nous servir à table + la vaisselle ?? "tu peux te brosser Martine !!"  ::  :: 
isa, vu le nombre de personne qui veulent revenir, t'as interet d'aggrandir le cercle de tes caravanes !!  ::

----------


## catis

Le bolet bai,qui bleuie quand tu appuis dessous,est un excellent champignon,rejeté car deviens bleu ,mais excellent!!!le cuire assez longtemps pour qu'i lperde son eau,soit moins spongieux,voir même un peu craquant sous la dent...à feu très doux...mais le bolet bai n'est pas jaune dessus mais franchement marron foncé,avec le dessous jaune qui deviens bleu à la pression.Je pense que c'est un autre dont je ne me rapelle pas le nom,pas bien bon, comestible mais qui ne casse pas des briquettes,franchement,je le laisse...
Oui ulysse est toujours sous cortisone,ça va ,on surveille.
Et pour ton nours,avec un tablier, ça le fait pas non plus?il serait mignon pourtant...avec toutes ces filles.
Sinon, armance,mon espionne préférée,oui,court vite avant que je te morde une épaule...avec ton pied en vrac,tu es mal barrée...

----------


## vahick

ah ,,, pas de bavardes depuis hier pm !!!!!comment va Ulysse ? il faudrait que je reprenne une photo d'Awaï pour celles qui l'ont connue quand je l'ai adoptée elle est méconnaissable elle est redevenue une fifille dodue qui liquide sa gamelle 2fois par jour bien sûr il faut tjrs "agrémenter " les croquettes mais le principal elle mange , sa respiration est plus calme ; les champignons (,non non je ne vais pas en chercher ds les bois )dans ses oreilles la laissent en paix , donc tt est OKpour ma " nounouche " . depuis hier pm le soleil est de retour après une matinée pluvieuse ,bonne journée à ttes

----------


## jaspée

super nouvelle pour cette jolie louloute !! Merci yvette pour elle ! suis sure qu'elle doit te regarder de ses grands yeux plein d'amour..  :: 
Oui Isa, le champignon en question a le dessus marron chataigne et le dessous et le pied jaune... il doit etre fadasse car ca n'interesse pas grand monde  ::

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour!

Je fais un HS j'en suis désolée  :Embarrassment: 

Pour tes champignons Jaspée,  apporte les à la pharmacie, ils doivent pouvoir te dire s'ils sont comestibles ou pas  :Smile:

----------


## jaspée

oui, bonne idée Jade, merci  ::

----------


## catis

La specialiste es champignons te dirais bolet des bouviers.sans voir et sans pharmacie.Tape sur internet,regarde les photos et dis moi,il est très reconnaisable.Comestible sans grand intérêt..la plupart des pahrmacien n'y connaisse pas grand chose car il faut une formation spécifique qui les ennuis et qu'ils font ou pas...fais confiance à la spécialiste que tu connais,et vérifie,je me trompe rarement...
Oh oui ,mon yvette chérie,des photos de ta grassouillette,ça doit la changer....Quand armance reviendra,on viendra te voir si on peut...

----------


## armance

Pour Jade : je te raconte pas le nombre de hors sujets de ce post !! tu as du le voir!! Mais c'est thérapeutique sauf quand c'est le bureau des plaintes etc;
Enfin pour moi!
C'est devenu un blog un peu, mais Shouki représente bien ce que la PA et Rescue ont permis donc ...

----------


## jaspée

oui,  c'est vrai que ce post est devenu un défouloir pour certaines, une thérapie pour d'autres, mais tout le monde a une chose en commun... l'amour de nos loulous !! en fait, c'est que du bonheur !!  ::

----------


## vahick

j'attends avec grand plaisir votre visite , je suis si solitaire que c'est une fête pour moi et aussi pour awaï quoique premiers instants de joie manifeste après elle se colle à moi même quand c'est ma gentille  femme de ménage qui est là ts les lundis.elle va même lui grogner après , bien sûr je la gronde mais ça n'a pas gd effet .pour moi j'essaie de ne pas être " hors sujet " comme les profs de français ou de Philo notaient ds la marge des devoirs !!!!!si je me mets à étaler ts mes maux et malheurs !!!!!!passionant !!!!! bon pm à ttes

----------


## armance

vahick vous êtes une ancienne puisque vous avez mentionné novembre 2010 comme date d'inscription!!
Vous habitez loin de chez les filles
Isa, ne me mets pas la pression style : on ne pourra partir que quand Armance sera là.... ton père aussi peut relayer?
Mais ceci dit ce sera très volontiers que je resterais quelques jours pour dépannage puisque je l'avais déjà proposé, mais je serai en manque des gros!!
enfin on verra en 2012, car si je passe bientôt ce ne sera que pour 2 ou 3 jours
bises

----------


## manou 85

C'est clair que c'est thérapeutique de venir lire les histoires des filles et des gros poilus.

----------


## jaspée

Vous avez le bonjour de Michele "qui fait des gros bisous a toutes et donne des nouvelles de Praline et de sa petite famille ! Grand merci à Isa pour ses précieux conseils, la tiote puce a commencé à prendre du poids et elle semble bien être tirée d'affaire ! pour le reste, Praline a fait sa place au milieu de sa petite troupe et tout se passe bien " ::

----------


## catis

Oui,j'aipas l'air de m'y connaitre en bébés,mais j'ai des connaissances....autrefois les stérilisations etaient moins courantes et on avait eu quelques portées à la maison,dont une de 12 berger allemands,oui,12...j'etais bien jeune mais je me souviens bien des techniques pour faire rattraper son retard à une crevette,il y en a dans chaque portées...leur faire commencer le repas seul,mettre les autres après,ajouter des bouillies à la ration,mon dieu!! les bouillis!!!ils s'en fichait partout,puce adorait faire la toilette après...avec 12 elle manquait de lait et on n'avait pas de lait maternisé comme aujourd'hui,alors on faisait des bouillies  comme pour les bébés,avec du lait et des céreales et je ne sais plus quoi.On avait eu 12 superbes chiots!!!
Je me souviens que puce présentait toujours ses plus grosses tétines aux chiens les plus gros,elle laissait de coté les malingres...normal!!!sélection naturelle...mais on avait bien invertis la tendances genre 3/4 de petits cochonous et 1/4 de crevettes,en empêchant les plus gros de se goinfrer au début du repas,du coup les malingres remontaient vite la pente,mais il fallait être à coté plusieurs fois par jour et bien surveiller les tétées...pas de tout repos ,hein michele?
sinon,non,vahick n'est pas très loin d'ici,elle est en bretagne aussi,du coté du finistère,peut-être un cantainede kms,mais pas très loin,elle est visitable.c'est nous qui manquons de temps,surtout actuellement avec nos escargots...et noel qui approche,pas bon pour eux ça...je sent que je vais avoir une visite vegan ,moi,et un avertissement...mais non, ce sont des escargots en chocolat...
Pour mon père ,ça dépends du temps,et il ne s'occupe ni de la traite,ni des poules,juste des chiens,donc on verra ce qu'on décide...c'est bien de savoir avant de se lancer dans un double marché.
Pour armance encore ,si tu viens le 27/28 on aura aussi un marché de noel,mais juste le dimanche.Et juste un,tu verra bien,c'est quand tu veux.
Bon,je file au lit,toujours pas de vela,zut alors,j'y croyais bien pour aujourd'hui...gros bisounours,isa...

----------


## vahick

oui armance je suis si vous le dîtes une "ancienne" mais cela s"explique par le fait que je connais isa et cathy depuis sept 2009 grace à une réunion du club du léonberg et que depuis j'ai " profité " de leur extrême gentillesse en leur confiant ma chienne .pour son plus grand bonheur elle a dù trouver bien sympa la colo avec copains , copines , grandes balades , liberté alors qu'avec moi c'est jardin voiture trop de difficultés à marcher pour aller me balader mais d'après ma véto le jardin est suffisant pour ces grandes chiennes calmes car elle n'a jamais eu à leur couper les griffes . j'habite tt près de Quimper donc à peu près à 1h1/2 h de chez elles et si je pouvais me rendre utile j'irai avec plaisir leur donner un coup de main hélas je ne suis plus bonne à grand chose ; ai- je satisfait à vos questions ? bonne nuit

----------


## vahick

BONJOUR TT LE MONDE QUEL SILENCE !!!!! j'espère que tt va bien . ulysse ? et la petite praline ?le temps est plus gris ce matin , l'automne va bien finir par arriver !!!! bonne journée à ttes .satisfaîtes du marché isa ?

----------


## jaspée

bonjour tout le monde !! bon je me suis dit que j'allais prendre le champignon incriminé en photo pour mettre tout le monde sur le coup !!  ::  mais je ne suis pas retourné en promenade dans le coin !! hier coulemelles et coprins chevelus ! c'est tout noir dans la poele mais c'est bein bon !!
je vois qu'il fait un temps pluvieux (comme d'hab  :: ) en bretagne alors qu'on a un super soleil en vendée !! 
hier, Saxo a fait une découverte... un chti hérisson.. tout en piquants !! il etait tellement étonné de voir ca qu'il est même venu me chercher ! il a testé le piquant de la chose du bout de la truffe et n'a pas insisté ! Théo etant loin devant, il ne l'a pas vu... de plus, pour un chien "à lapin", il court plutot après la plume en ce moment !! il course tous les oiseaux qu'il voit, les gros (mouettes et goelands) et les petits (grives et piafs) et à même levé une perdrix rouge hier !!
on attend toujours des nouvelles de Vela, elle est localisée, mais tellement peureuse que l'attraper est chose difficile ! mais ils vont y arriver et Armance aura le plaisir de la serrer sur son coeur cette tiote puce !
allez, gros  ::  les filles, m'en vais à ma vaisselle...

----------


## vahick

ravie de vous contredire  jaspée , le temps était un peu gris ce matin mais le soleil est déjà de retour, je vais je crois avoir bien souvent à dire :dans le sud de la Bretagne la météo est à 80/100 fausse . bien sûr qu'il y pleut comme partout en France aujourd"hui encore il pleut à Orange ( amie en direct ) ne parlons pas du golfe du lion !!!!! . Brest qui est à quelques 100kms d e chez moi ne représente pas tte la Bretagne . ceci mis au point bon we à toutes

----------


## jaspée

en fait, je voulais surtout faire raler Isa un p'tit peu... mais je constate que cela fonctionne sur d'autres bretonnes !!  ::  bisous a vous et papouilles a awai !

----------


## vahick

c'est vrai que ça fonctionne avec ts les bretons lassés d'entendre que les dépressions arrivent par la Bretagne mais ensuite elles arrosent presque tjrs le reste du pays pendant que le beau temps est déjà de retour chez nous , en plus je ne suis q'une 1/2 bretonne en réalité je suis versaillaise !!! awaï est tjrs partante pour les caresses elle a une fichue habitude de donner sans cesse la patte donc de vous griffer et balafrer vos vêtements avec ses énormes papattes tt ça pour que les calins continuent !!!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

Ne réponds pas,vahick,elles font exprès,elles sont jalouses de notre beau temps et de notre soleil,il fait dégueu partout ailleurs,demande à chantal ,d'ailleurs elle est partie ou chantal,on n'a plus de ses nouvelles,alors ma douce,noyée sous de trombes d'eau,ordi qui flotte,plus de reseau dans le nord?....tes boskhgtmxcbdg nous manquent....
en attendant voilà,ne pas céder ,il fait toujours beau ici,en tous les cas il y a du soleil plusieurs fois par jour,le reste du monde ne peut pas en dire autant....gros bosounounours,isa...

----------


## jaspée

ting !!! vieille jalouse, fait toujours bia sur mon ile ou t'etais sensée venir je te le rapelle..... mais bon, z'avez plein d'excuses que je comprend... mais vous me manquez mes copines... surtout qu'on a pas eu le temps d'en profiter après le départ de ... je sais plus son nom... (désolée cath)... mais je reviendrais mes cocottes, boire mon bol de lait du matin !! bisous mes copines... vais regretter la shoukinette.. quoi que ... je suis la seule à pouvoir me vanter d'avoir un souvenir....

----------


## vahick

mais non mais non jaspée tu oublies que je connais nos copines depuis plus longtemps que toi et la " délicieuse" shoukinette avait bien essayé de faire connaissance avec ma douce sterenn en lui montrant ce que c'était un rottferox mais ses maitresses avaient remis les choses au point !!!!!bonne nuit faut pas se " vanter" comme ça !!!!bien sûr je plaisante !!!

----------


## catis

Oui,enfin,jaspée s'est fait croquer un pieds quand même,avec sang,cicatrice et tout....pas de là à recoudre,ni à opérer,mais shouki lui a laissé un vrai souvenir...comme à moi sur mes bras...c'etait un sacré croco quand même...elle me manque,mais oui,la vie est plus calme sans elle,c'est certain,moins de "coup de gueule",mais qu'est-ce que je donnerais pour la faire revenir...
Sinon,pour Ulysse ,on est  bien embêtées,la dose minimum de cortisone "utile",c'est quand même 20 mg,donc fort,en dessous il a du mal à respirer,et en prime il a 39°5 ce matin...
Mon veto d'ici trouve le protocole de nantes curieux,il dit qu'il va faire des infections à être sous cortisone à vie,et  bingo!!!39°5...
On a deux sons de cloche et on ne sais pas trop quoi faire...
Pour aujourd'hui,ce n'est pas grave,on a des antibio pour commencer le traitement en urgence un dimanche,donc antibio,mais que va t'on devoir faire ensuite?soit on ecoute notre veto d'ici (qui a raison,le risque infectieux sous cortisone n'est pas négligeable)qui dit antibio quand il ne va pas bien ,rien entre les crises,mais dans ce cas il a constamment du mal à respirer.
Soit on suit nantes et cortisone à vie avec infections à repetition...
Encore une fois on ne sais qu'elle décision prendre,avec deux veto qui ont deux avis différents,retour à nantes?maislà,avec les escargots on n'a pas le temps de s'eloigner...
Lundi on va déjà aller chez l'ostheopathe toutes les deux pour essayer de redresser les deux bancales...ça va nous faire perdre 2 heures,alors aller une journée entière à nantes montrer ulysse,c'est trop en ce moment,comme pour jaspée,on ne viendra pas avant janvier,après le boum des ventes d'escargots,c'est normal.
On est bien embêtées avec le cas ulysse...
Bon,et chantal,on veut des photos des deux rouquins coquins,ils sont trop mignons....allez,reviens,ne fait pas la gueule,tu l'aura ton toit rose,c'est certain...
Bon,gros bisous à toutes  et bon dimanche,isa.
s

----------


## vahick

oh zut pour ulysse vous enchaînez les ennuis . tt ce que je peux dire c'est de prendre l'avis d'un autre véto mais si vous n'avez pas le temps de faire un saut à Quimper ça ne sert à rien de vous donner les coordonnées du cabinet où je vais depuis plus de 15ans cabinet monté par un couple exceptionnel l'argent est pour eux très secondaire  amoureux des animaux ils sont extraordinaires ..ce matin tjrs le gd bleu . je vais faire un bon far breton pour aller chez une copine !!! bonne journée

----------


## catis

Oui,je sais,ça fait un moment que tu nous parle quimper,je ne sais pas trop pour ulysse,on te dira si on trouve un moment pour l'emmener quelque part...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, c'est dimanche j'ai un peu plus de temps, je suis venue sur le post cette semaine mais pas trop de temps car période de bilan à mon travail et à la maison, la famille roukinof à m'occuper, je vais prendre des photos dans la journée et les mets sur le post pour faire plaisir à ma grande copine isa. Je ne fais pas la gueule mais son shooky ce post me parait moins passionnant, elle nous manque beaucoup!!!!!! je pense souvent à vous cath et isa, et le trou doit être terrible, heureusement que vous êtes bien occupée, sinon dans le nord, il fait aussi très beau donc on ne se croit absolument pas en bretagne car pas de pluie ni de crachin, un beau grand soleil du nord. Sinon poru Ulysse je prendrais le conseil d'un 3ème véto, s'il dit le même que l'un des 2 autres, il faut alors prendre la solution qu'il va confirmer. C'est vrai qu'en ce moment, vous n'avez pas de chance, il y en a toujours un pour vous contratrier, mais il faut savoir qu'ils ne le font pas exprès!!!! courage et bonne journée, à ce soir peut être pour les photots et bisounounours surtout à isa!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

Ca y est ,chantal nous a déprimé,plus personne ici...on va lui botter le popotin...
En parlant de popotin,j'ai été me faire manipuler pour un lumbago,chez mon ostheopathe,on va bien voir ce que ça va donner.Cath y a été aussi pour son épaule,donc nous voilà en pleine forme pour affronter le mois de décembre...
Au retour,Ulysse avait pissé dans la chambre du haut,charmant,non?et une pissette d'ulysse c'est quelque-chose!!!il est toujours bien fatigué avec du mal à respirer au moindre effort....
gros bisous,isa...

----------


## vahick

pauvre p'tit pépère il devait être tt tristounet non ? moi c'est Awaï qui avait arrosé (sans doute pour le remercier de l'avoir bichonné!!!) le magasin du toiletteur , le pauvre avait ét " estomaqué " de la marée !!!!ce soit après avoir liquidé sa gamelle elle a réclamé du rab que bien sûr je ne lui ai pas refusé ça me fait tellement plaisir de la voir " remplumée " !!!!bonne nuit tes les copines

----------


## jaspée

il arrive a grimper juque la haut ce grand loulou ??  j'espère qu'il ne profite pas du lit en prime sinon il vous restera pas grand place pour dormir  :Big Grin: 
la cortisone a pas l'air bien efficace si son état ne s'arrange pas... le véto est sur que c'est pulmonaire ou est ce cardiaque ?? c'est vrai qu'un troisième avis serait peut etre judicieux...
en attendant, voila une photo du fameux champignon !!  :: 
et une autre de mes 2 loulous en promenade... car pour trouver des champignons, ils sont nuls !! 
bonne soirée et bisousdlsqlseum bqsomeru v<se !!

----------


## catis

Et voilà,la spécialiste champi a raison,bolet des bouviers,donc comestible bien déçevant,tu peux le gouter sans risque ...fait moi confiance...
Quant à ta crevette,punaise,ça deviens un gambas...les miens aussi sont nuls en champignons,ils marchent dessus,rien à faire....même loula qui voudrait bien me faire plaisir  ne comprends pas ce que je cherche...
Ce matin,réveil à 3h3,ils avaient soif....bande de casse bonbons...et leo boite,mais pas moyen de voir pourquoi,il nous arracherait les yeux si on regarde sa patte,pas facile à soigner le pépère...
bon,je file au labo...

----------


## jaspée

_....bande de casse bonbons...  Y'en a encore quelque part des bonbons ???_ 
Pauvre Léo... décidement, que se passe t il chez vous ?? tout le monde tombe en botte... y'aurait il quelqu'un qui a dormi sur ce pauvre chat ??  :: 
Mais, c'est bien connu, les chats ont 9 vies, et se soigne tout seul !! sinon, il finira bien par donner sa papatte...
Bon allez, pour amuser la galerie, vous met le tatouage de mon zhomme...

----------


## catis

Et le tiens,tu le met aussi?
Donc ça réponds à ma question passée,sans encre sa morgate...mais dit donc,il est poilus ton nounours,il ne pourrait pas en donner un peu à saxo?Normal que saxo lui fasse la gueule,il a plus de poils que lui,en fait saxo est juste véxé....
Pour les bonbons,oui,le coq,le doudoune,deux tourterelles,tout la monde n'a pas été castré ici,il y a quelques echappés....on n'est pas si castratrices que ça finallement....big bisous,isa...

----------


## jaspée

:Big Grin:  pourquoi tu crois que je l'appelle mon "ours", pas que pour son caractère !!  :: 
bon, tu veux mon tatouage ?? 
Le v'lat...

----------


## catis

moi,je le connaissais,et oui,comme il n'est pas sur la fesse je l'avais vu....bises,isa...

----------


## catis

et voilà deux foldingues en train de s'eclater à la balade de cet après midi...et oui,j'ai sortie la prisonnière...

----------


## catis

et voilà leo qui soigne sa papatte contre le derrière de la grosse calya....calya qui dort bien,après une longue balade à faire les folles...

----------


## manou 85

elles ont vraiment l'air de s'éclater les deux donzelles.

Le tigre domestique ne se laisse pas soigner ??? bah alors !!! 

ca y est j'ai gardé mes deux petites filles, z'ont bien fait les folles elles aussi sur M Jackson !! c'est marrant si petites elles se bougent le popotin en rythme !!! 

Bonne nuit !!!

----------


## vahick

c'est bien agréable isa de te voir vivre avec toute votre ménagerie , léo boite-t-il tjrs ?

----------


## jaspée

Salut les jeunes !! ha j'en ai une bonne à vous raconter... vous savez que j'ai 2 chevaux à abreuver... donc, en principe, c'est mon z'homme qu'est de corvée d'eau avec le manitou et la tonne d'eau... Jusque là, tout va bien ! sauf que comme il est toujours coincé dans son dos, que je ne pilote pas cet engin sur la route, et que j'en ai marre de me coltiner une dizaine de bidons de 20 l à porter... c'est lourd  :: ... j'ai eu la brillante idée d'atteler une cariole derrière le land et de poser une tonne dedans ! Je la remplie... tout va bien, et je m'en vais cool-cool car les routes d'ici sont pourries !!
Je prend mon voisin avec moi pour me donner un coup de main à deteller... et roule ma poule !!
Oui mais voila, c'est une vieille brinballe, qui n'a rien trouvé de mieux de se plier à un endroit stratégique et... me voila avec le cul de la cariole sur la route à laisser de grandes traces sur le macadam... c'est vrai que 1 tonne de flotte... c'est pas léger !!!
obligé de laisser la tonne et la cariole sur le bord de la route, et de siphonner pour remplir mes bidons... du coup, je me suis coltiné mes bidons de nouveau... ::  suis naze et furax !! mais en meme temps, j'ai piqué une bonne crise de rire...  :Big Grin:

----------


## catis

leo boite un peu...juste pour se faire plaindre...
Non,mon problême est du coté de loula,sa maitresse a fait un problême de santé,elle est à nouveau hospitalisé et ils n'ont pas de famille...
Du coup restent sur le tapis je ne sais combien de chats,des pintades,des poules,des canards,et deux chiennes...j'espère qu'elle va revenir parce-que ça deviens angoissant,je me vois mal récupérer deux croisées BA,loula est gentille,mais la deuxième est très peureuse donc limite à mordre...je la caresse lorsque je la promène,mais elle est morte de trouille,trop battue à coups de baton par son maitre...et agée,très agée.je la vois mal dormir dehors encore un hiver. ou En refuge.Je suis assez démoralisée par ce problême,mais bon,ne paniquons pas sa maitresse va peut-être revenir.
Je ne me vois pas entretenir encore deux chiens,avec loula à stériliser,l'autre est trop agée;à moins qu'une asso les prennent en charge,et qu'on soit FA le temps de replacer loula.Et qu'on garde l'autre si ça se passe bien avec les notres,mais ce n'est pas évident.Cath râle.Bien sûr...mais elle admet qu'on ne peut pas abandonner ces chiens,ils crevaient de faim ce soir,j'ai emmené des croquettes pour eux....
Bon,on attends le verdict pour la mémé et maintenant je file aux courses.Je vous tiens au courrant.bises,isa...

----------


## jaspée

aie, ca c'est moins drole... j'espère qu'effectivement sa maitresse va revenir très vite sinon ca va etre vite l'horreur la haut !! et le monsieur, il est capable de nourrir tout ce petit monde ??

----------


## vahick

eh jaspée vous n'avez pas tt suivi le pépé est hospitalisé lui zossi et souffre d'alzeimer !!!! quelle triste fin de vie pour ce vieux couple eh quelle chance ils ont d'avoir des voisines au coeur immense , il y reste tjrs de la compassion malgré l'accumulation des ennuis . bon courage

----------


## jaspée

Houlala...et qui va s'occuper de toute cette ménagerie le temps de l'hospit ?? isa et son bon coeur ?? les voisins ?? bonjour la galère !!  ::

----------


## catis

Oui,c'est bien connu,on a que ça à faire...Cédric,mon voisin s'occupe aussi des bêtes,mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas là;
Les chiennes avaient vraiment faim ce soir.Et voir cette vieille BA dans le froid,ça me fait de la peine,je prendrais des photos demain,mais je ne peux rien faire tant qu'elle est juste hospitalisée,c'est ses chiens quand même...je vais aussi aller causer avec me  la maire  du village,pour m'assurer qu'elle ne va pas prendre des mesures si la propriétaire ne reviens pas, et qu'elle m'en parlera avant.
Je vais sans doute avoir à récupérer les deux filles ,puis je verrais si des asso peuvent aider,il y a une floppée de chats aussi...en plein mois de décembre,avec du boulot par-dessus la tête,c'est bien le moment....

----------


## catis

quant à toi ,jaspée,mettre une tonne sur une remorque et la remplir,faut pas avoir peur de se retrouver avec le q trop lourd...
Tu as dû bien rabotter le macadam...et les photos,il faut prendre des photos quand des trucs comme ça arrivent.Qu'on rigole aussi!!!
Oui ,pour revenir à mes deux chiennes,loula sort  de la SPA ,mais je n'ai pas envie qu'elle y retourne,cette SPA ne meplait pas.D'ailleurs loula n'est même pas stérilisée,c'est malin de filer des chiens non opérés,ça montre comme ils sont doués...enfin,je voudrais lui éviter ce passage en cage,j'essayerais de la placer moi-même,une gentille fille ça devrait le faire...pour la vieille mémère là,je chercherais même pas,elle est très vieille avec peu de temps à vivre,soit elle supportera la vie avec nous et ça se passera bien, au chaud dans la maison sans bagarre et dans des bonnes conditions,soit je ne sais pas trop mais je ne voudrais pas la rendre malheureuse en fin de vie,c'est chiant comme situation.
Bon,je file dormir,demain marché...gros bisounounours,isa...

----------


## armance

Pour les chiens dont le vieux craintif voir refuge de Malendrine, spécialisé chiens à problèmes ne sera pas en cage :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/24835-ATTENTION-AU-DEMARRAGE-SORTIE-DE-GROUPE-SPA-CHATEAU-D-OLONNE?p=840969#post840969, 
voir Landernau au cas où, pour lula aussi
Quant au autres bêtes de ferme qui s'en occupe? Ces personnes n'ont pas de famille?
tu ne resteras pas seule avec ces chiens si tu contactes ces 2 refuges...pas du tout comme les autres!
bises

----------


## catis

Pour l'instant,pépé est alzheimer et placé,mémé a fait un AVC samedi...je n'en sais pas plus,mais pas question d'oter les chiens aujourd'hui,on n'a aucun accords en ce sens.
Simplement je prépare le terrain pour l'avenir,je vais les vermifuger,les traiter contre les puces,sociabiliser la vieille chienne qui est tout à fait rattrapable,je prépare le terrain aussi du coté de cath,qui se fait à l'idée que la vieille viennent chez nous,voir même avec lula...on va aller faire une balade avec tana et les deux chiennes,pour voir comment elle est avec des chiens inconnus,puis avec les trois gros et les deux chiennes,on prends notre temps,ils ne sont pas à la rue,j'ai emmené un sac de croquettes,je nourris chats et chiens avec.Le voisin emmène du grain pour les poules,Cédric a embarqué deux canards et 4 poules pour mettre avec les siens pour manger les limaces de son maraichage.On débrouille comme on peut.

----------


## catis

Et effectivement ,dés que j'aurais l'accords soit de la mairie,soit de la propriétaire,je chercherais des places pour les chiennes,mais j'espère avoir fait du bon boulot avant et rendre la plus agée assez sociable!!!donc quitte à la prendre chez nous,en attendant de la placer.en fait je prépare le terrain,je chercherais un placement quand on aura le feu vert.
Pour les chats,à moitié sauvages,avec chatons et tout...là je ne sais pas...il faudrait les placer aussi.Je ne connais même pas le nom de la chienne plus agée.C'est galère;Il me faudrait de l'antipuces et du vermifuge assez vite,je vais regarder si quelqu'un n'en revends pas sur la annonces...enfin,je vous tiens au courrant.

----------


## jaspée

as tu un poids approximatif pour les 2 louloutes ??

----------


## armance

Tu as gardé les coordonnées des personnes qui sont venues pour les chatons pendant le sauvetage du chien près de chez toi?
Rien n'empêche d'envoyer MP à malendrine en donnant le lien de ce post
pour les chats voir ces personnes ou ouvrir un post, demander avis Landernau?
Moi, je devrais débarquer entre Dimanche et Mardi prochains (avec Nikita) si ça ne vous dérange pas...
bises

Peux tu faire des photos ou vidéos de tous les animaux ? (tu les gardes en stock ou les diffuses aux assos , et dés que tu as le feu vert tu nous les mets) ?

----------


## catis

Je le précise pour être sûr de ne pas voir partir  ce sujet dans tous les sens :Stick Out Tongue: our l'instant,je ne fais rien,je ne diffuse pas,refuse qu'on diffuse quoi que ce soit,ces animaux ont deux maitres en vie,dont un des deux pourra donner un avis,donc,on ne s'ennerve pas ,j'en ai juste parlé,ils ne sont à ce jour PAS à placer...je me méfie de rescue et des élancées soudaines vers des diffusions massives et incontrolées genre face de bouk...Donc,j'en parle juste car je crois qu'une décision de placement sera peut-être ,je dis bien peut-être,prise par la maitresse si elle reviens,mais dans l'immédiat je n'ai rien,donc on ne contacte personne,on attends de voir ce qui se passe.
Sinon,j'y vais tous les jours ,donc films ou photos comme je veux...ce n'est pas là le problême.Ce sont deux croisées BA ,dont une jeune d'une 15/18aine de kgs et une agée qui est plus grande et doit faire une 20 aine de kgs à peine car maigrichonne...
je les ai lachées toutes les deux ce matin,un peu de mal à rattraper la mémée,mais bon,elle ne voulait surtout pas retourner à l'attache...j'ai donné de l'eau à toute la troupe,nourris,la mémée crêve de faim,il faut que je  la vermifuge rapidemment celle-là,ça va être facile,je vais attendre super armance qui va mettre sa main dans la gueule du loup,je le sent...enfin,elles se sont bien éclatées toutes les deux en vrac...à peine 15 mn,tu parle d'une vie!!!et oui,j'avais un marché.
Bon,aujourd'hui gelées,donc je file débrancher mes arroseurs avant qu'ils gèlent,bisous,isa...

----------


## vahick

JE VOIS QU3ARMANCE ARRIVE VOUS PASSEZ ME VOIR , ? je viens d'aller peser awaï c'est parfait elle a pris 5kgs , donc 47 kgs il ne faut pas qu'elle soit trop lourde avec son coeur malade . elle est super cette chienne mon portail électrique est resté grand ouvert je ne sais ni pourquoi , ni comment , ni combien de temps eh bien elle se plait tellement chez sa maitresse  qu'elle n'a même pas mis une patte dans la rue !!!!!!ouf heureusement la route est si dangereuse !!!!alors quand venez - vous ?

----------


## catis

Il ne faut pas rêver mon yvette préférée,on est dans les escargots jusqu'au coup actuellement,mais armance viens souvent nous voir,on viendra à son prochain passage,c'est promis ,juré,craché,c'est vrai que le mois de décembre est un peu chargé ,avec en prime la petite famille supplementaire...
Il n'y a plus rien à bouffer non plus pour les poules;alors que je fournit déjà les croquettes,c'est bien connut,j'ai les moyens de nourrir tout ce petit monde en prime...les congèles de la dame sont remplis de bestioles congelées depuis une éternité,que je voudrais bien cuire pour les chiens...
Ce soir,comme j'ai été aux courses hier soir, j'avais ramené plein de blinis,alors patée avec des blinis,des patates et du beurre,bien chaud,les chiennes ont adorées la petite bouillie avant d'aller dormir...les chats aussi d'ailleurs,jeleur en ai mis aussi,la vieille me fait peine avec sa chaine qui pèse une tonne,son dos douloureux,on ne peux pas la toucher,elle a dû prendre tellement de coups de batons,elle ne comprends même pas qu'on puisse être gentil avec elle,elle se rebiffe et essaye de mordre dés que j'approche son dos avec la main,pauvre bête.
Je vous promet de négocier un placement de ces chiennes dés que la mémé reviens et si elle ne reviens pas j'irais la voir ou elle est pour obtenir son accords,ça ne peut pas durer. 
Il faut lui trouver un endroit au chaud ou l'on s'occupe d'elle,surtout qu'elle est OK chats chiens.Bon,pas de panique,pour l'instant je cherche du vermifuge et des pipettes pas trop chères(cath me dit d'acheter et elle nous remboursera,sa maitresse,mais aussi elle nous rembourse pas et merde,là on ne peut plus...)donc si quelqu'un a ça en rab,je suis preneuse...anti puce et vermifuge pour chien de 18/20 kgs...X2.

----------


## jaspée

faut que j'aille en chercher pour saxo demain, en prendrais pour les 2 mémères et te les envoie dans la foulée ! biz mes amies,  ::

----------


## vahick

je n'ai rien dans la pharmacie de ma chienne qui pourrait vous dépanner et hélas pas question d'aller en acheter , je suis en train de chercher dans mes eco des pepettes pour que ma petite fille soit gatée pour ses 18ans , on se regroupe pour essayer de lui acheter un attelage pour sa jument , après sa nouvelle lobectomie à noël elle n'aura pas le droit de monter pdt plusieurs mois à cause du risque de chute . c'est bien sûr une énorme dépense et je ne suis pas sûre que nous allons réunir la somme !!!! enfin tt ça pour dire que la ceinture va se resserrer !!!! déçue que vous ne veniez pas mais bien sûr je comprends . bon courage pour vos protégéés

----------


## armance

Vahick, il y a surtout que je ne suis pas capable encore d'assurer le quotidien car si je sais traire le problème c'est que les chèvres m'acceptent , la nourriture des poules et des juments...
Et puis me retrouver seule sans les filles et sans les chiens...
en tous cas il faut qu'elles m'expliquent plus de choses...!
Maintenant si c'est pour 2 jours ..
bises

----------


## catis

Merçi jaspée,ce serait super.Et ce soir surprise,je n'ai pas eu besoin d'aller faire mes courses,elles sont venues à moi toutes seules,mes copines de galère  et de poubelles sont tombées sur une super bonne soirée,elle m'ont ramené à domicile deux énormes lieu entiers,ça va faire un paquet de poisson qui va faire plaisir à du beau monde,et plein de pain,et des carottes,c'est génial,en plus on se soutiens dans nos galères...c'est pas  beau la solidarité?je vais leur donner quelques escargots pour la peine,elles sont mignonnes quand même!!!avec jaspée et les vermifuges pipettes,c'est une super journée....merçi les filles!!toutes les filles!!!voilà!!!
Donc demain poisson pour tous,avec quelques patates,et chats/chiens seront heureux,pain pour les poules,si c'est pas beau tout ça?
Sinon,elle a quoi comme jument ta petite fille?lourds?j'ai un attelage 4 roues  à vendre que je pourrais lui prêter,qu'elle essaye.Mais l'attelage,si tu veux mon avis ,est un sport extrèmement,bien plus que la monte.Un accident d'attelage ne pardonne pas,elle a intérêt  à avoir une jument bien dréssée et très cool,et elle à bien maitriser les guides...enfin,je me suis fait mes plus belles peurs en attelage,c'est pour ça que je revend ma 4 roues,pourtant elle est bien,c'est un chariot baché très stable,avec une timonerie pour atteler en paire si on veut,et en simple aussi,avec un système d'attelage pour la tirer derrière une voiture,ce qui permet de se balader n'importe ou avec...mais je le redit,l"attelage peut-être extrèmement dangereux si l'on ne maitrise pas tous,ça ne pardonne pas,la monte est moins risquée àmon avis,mais bon,ce n'est que mon avis...
big bisous,isa...

----------


## catis

mais non ,armance,il n'est pas question de te laisser à la maison pendant qu'on part avec cath,ça  ça sera quand on ira voir jaspée,là oui on aura besoin d'aide....mais pas bien avant janvier février...
Non,vahick habite à coté de chez nous,dans le finistère,à peine 1h/1h15 de route et j'avais dit qu'on irait la voir toutes les deux (toi et moi)ou toutes les 3 si cath etait libre,pendant un de tes séjours,mais là ,en plein boum des escargots en décembre ce n'est pas bien le moment,avec en prime la nouvelle famille à nourrir,c'est trop galère en ce moment,mais ce n'est que partie remise,lors d'un de tes séjours,on ira voir mon amie et son awai,une rencontre entre rescueiennes quoi,avec petits fours,thé et photos!!!c'est promis mon yvette,mais pas en décembre...

----------


## vahick

ok isa avec plaisir j'attendrai que vous soyez ttes moins occupées . quand à ma petite - fille elle fait déjà de l'attelage outre son niveau comme cavalière( 6ème ou 7ème galop ) et je ne me permettrai pas de juger de quoi elle est capable . elle est très entourée dans le milieu de l'équitation qui est tte sa vie . merci de ta gentille proposition mais je me contente d'envoyer à ma fille mon obole et celle d'amis qui m'ont envoyé un chèque , je sais aussi que mes filles ont essayé de contacter une asso qui s'occupe de réaliser des rêves d'enfants aussi malades qu'elle . avec cette nouvelle rechute l'espoir de guérison s'éloigne un peu plus !!!!!

----------


## catis

voilà,ce matin,je suis allée voir les deux chiennes avec tana et j'ai laché tout le monde ensemble,ça s'est très bien passé,la mémée est vraiment traumatisée,mais elle a reniflé tana puis elle est partie se balader,lula a joué avec tana,là la mémée est venue voir,mais sans agressivité...evidemment elle n'a pas envie d'être rattachée et elle me fait peine quand je dois la reficeler à ses 3 m de chaine bien lourde...
Mais j'en parle avec cath,pour l'instant,on attend d'avoir vermifuge et anti puce,puis on va traiter les deux filles,attendre deux trois jours qu'elle se décontaminent,en attendant on les presente aux trois gros,enfin surtout la vieille,puis on va essayer de prendre la vieille à la maison,elle est un peu niaqueuse,ça ne nous changera pas trop,on va essayer un traitement pour les articulations chondroitine,MSN et glucosamine,mais là je n'en ai plus,voir du metacal* en traitement d'attaque,elle semble avoir bien mal au dos(coup de batons de son maitre,un adorable personnage)j'attends que les finances remontent pour en racheter,et là ou je les achetent d'habitude,moins cher,ils sont en rupture de stock...
Bon,ce n'est pas gagné,cath n'est pas vraiment d'accords,j'attends armance pour la décider...sinon,armance,dimanche cath bosse et moi j'ai un marché de noel,il n'y aura personne ici et on n'aura pas le temps de faire ton lit et de ranger la chambre,c'est toi qui voit,mais si tu arrive lundi c'est plus cool,maintenant si tu arrive dimanche,et bien tu connait la maison,tu te débrouillera bien...les chiens ne devraient pas te manger....
Sinon,jaspée,il y a les sabots à tailler,tu reviens quand?
Ce WE je n'aurais pas le temps de m'occuper des chiens /poules du voisin,j'espère que ça va aller..et que cedric prendra le relais...c'est quand même galère ce problême.Mais on ne peut pas abandonner ces chiens à leur triste sort sans rien faire...ils sont à notre porte...cath se laissera tenter par un acceuil temporaire si je promet un placement dés que possible;mais il ne faut pas qu'on les gardent,on a assez de chiens et trop peu d'argent pour les soigner.Quoiqu'avec les 4,je dis bien 4 lieu entiers que mes copines de poubelles m'ont ramenées,il y a de quoi faire...poisson pour tous.
Bon,je file préparer mes commandes et nettoyer notre poulailler,bises,isa;

----------


## armance

vais voir pour le jour, mais j'en ai plein le dos de Paris et je suis dans l'appart vide avec un matelas et une lampe!!
L' ambiance quoi!
Quant à mes besoins vous les connaissez, j'ai mon duvet et s'il faut faire un peu de ménage je ne vois pas où est le problème...!
Je vous dirai mon humeur de départ demain soir!
bises

C'est ma veine !! vais encore avoir droit de me faire bouffer les mollets!!

----------


## vahick

mais non , mais non Armance les gros poilus ne vous diront rien sauf si vous les avez martyrises lors de votre dernier séjour une fois adoptées les chiens n'oublient jamais les odeurs !!et il fait tjrs aussi beau dans notre Bretagne où il y a un tel manque de précipitations que nous sommes menacés du manque d'eau potable !!!!

----------


## armance

Je ne parlais évidemment pas des gros!!
Mais dans le cas où elles récupèrent la vieille chienne...!

----------


## jaspée

coucou ! je viens de poster les vermifuges et pipettes pour les louloutes !!
2 cp de vermifuge pour chaque + 1 pipette (t'en auras 2 de rab pour le mois suivant si besoin...)
Armance, personne ne te mangera, sont trop bien nourris !!  :: 
Isa et cath, je vous attend de pied ferme !! mon z'homme est d'accord !
bisous mes copines !!  ::

----------


## catis

Tu es un amour ma jaspée,donc programme:dés que j'ai pipette et vermifuge ej demande à armance de mettre sa main dans la gueule du loup pour soigner la vieille...mais non ,ma douce armance,je blague,cette chienne n'est "agressive" que si on la caresse,sinon,c'est un vieux chien très cool....et très gourmand,je pense qu'avec un bon bifteack ou un gros bout de lieu je vermifuge sera avalé sans avoir besoin de se faire bouffer,et là j'ai de la réserve...pour les pipettes ça sera moins facile,elle refuse qu'on lui touche le dos,mais je vais être diplomate et prendre mon temps.
Sinon,quand tu sera là,armance,on mettra le dernier portail en place pour empêcher les petites nouvelles de sortir,bien que je pense que lula pourra passer à travers.Mais pas la mémée,elle est trop perclue de rhumatismes.
Le but va être de rendre ces chiennes ,au moins lula,le plus adoptables possible,elles ne doivent pas être propre car toujours vêcues à l'attache dehors,on va leur apprendre les bonnes manières et les sociabiliser un max,et dés que sa maitresse donnera son accords pour le placement,on cherchera une solution pour elles,mais sans qu'un risque quelconque   de décision de la mairie ne vienne entraver ce travail..c'est pour ça que je m'investie en amont,pour ne pas à avoir le faire dans l'urgence;Avec la fourrière dans la cour...ça va leur éviter un mauvais passage.

----------


## jaspée

je suis peut etre un amour, mais toi t'es une vraie perle ma douce amie  :: 
toujours prête à voler au secours de tous ces pôvres toutous...
C'est pas dit qu'elles soient sales à l'intérieur pour autant, Saxo n'a vécu qu'en chenil et il ne s'est jamais oublié dans la maison, c'est tout juste s'il accepte de faire pipi dans la cour, il préfère etre à l'extérieur !
Fait gaffe au pipettes, faut surtout pas en mettre sur les chats !!!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je voulais  juste encourager vahick et lui dire toute ma compassion pour sa pte fille, mon ami sort de 2 ans de grosse galére (cancer des bronches(plus embeatnt qu un cancer des poumons  avec metastases au foie, il a subi une ablation des 2 lobes inferieurs du poumon droit le 29aout 2011 ; 15 jours apres il reprenait ses pts tours de velo  20 km le 1 er jour  puis jusqu a 70 il a 15 jours , apres ce gd couillon  est tombé en velo dans un virage d ou pte dechirure musculaire a l aine et peut etre 2 cotes felées ,apres l operation  il a pas mal souffert mais gerable pendant 3 semaines pt a pt les doleurs se sont atténues , il y a 2 ans demain le 26 jour de ses 60ans qu il apprenait son cancer , on lui a dit 3 mois ca fait 2 ans et la avec l ablation qui a ete faiite parce que les metastases au foie avait disparu , les docteurs le considerent gueri , bien sur on n est a l abri de rien chaque tepscan sera une angoisse , juste vous conseiller de continuer a laisser vivre sa passion a votre puce , cst ce qui l a sauvé d apres les medecins ,, certains jours ce n etait pas evident entre 2 chimios toutes les 3 semaines de partir rouler mais il l a fait , je ne sais pas si cest une lobectomie des poumons que va subir ta petite fille , je sais que pour le foie et la thyroide ca porte le meme nom mais courage , je t envoie mes pensées positives les plus fortes , et a toute ta famille , 
pour les filles , un coucou d en bas je voudrais pouvoir vous aider aussi mais malheureusement de plus en plus galere financiere moi aussi ,j ai l impression d etre dans un trou et de jamais en sortir , mais comme vous si un loulou doit crever autour de moi je me debrouillerai de l aider aussi , je deteste les escargots mais j espere que pleins de commandes vont vous etre faites pour pouvoir vous aussi sortir de ces galéres bises aux gros , a tous les autres 4 pattes et a la "vieille "pauvre pte mere , si on savait quelle equivalence en medoc humains pourraient la soulager de ses bobos on pourraient peut etre vous aider plus , on a toute de l arthrose suis sure  bises

----------


## vahick

merci de votre compassion fabienne ,hélas les espoirs de guérison pour ma formidablement courageuse petite - fille s'estompent peu à peu 3ème lobectomie pour tumeur cancéreuse au cerveau , c'est l'horreur !!! ce cancer qui ne touche normalement que les jeunes enfants jusqu'à 4ans s'est déclaré à 16ans et demi donc pour ses 18ans nous essayons de lui faire un exceptionnel cadeau pour la rendre heureuse , elle est soignée à Villejuif mais même là où sont les meilleurs oncologues ils sont dépassés par cette nouvelle rechute .excusez cet " épanchement " je ne veux ni vous attrister ni voius apitoyer mais les malheurs des toutous me semblent un peu dérisoires . amitiés à ttes

----------


## catis

Je sais bien ,mon yvette,que c'est dérisoire,en même temps l'un n'empêche pas l'autre,on peut se tracasser fortement pour ta petite-fille et vouloir aussi aider ces deux malheureuses,leur maitresse serait en soins intensifs,d'après la mairie,pas bon tout ça...
Bon,j'ai appelé la mairie pour les avertir de mon action,et il ne se passera rien sans que je sois prévenue,ça me permet de faire echapper aux chiennes  la case fourrière,qui serait fort dommageable pour la mémée...c'est bien que je puisse faire confiance à ma maire,je vois tellement de souçis dans certaines communes,ici on me laissera prendre les filles.
Donc on ne sera jamais en situation d'urgence,même si ça se passait mal avec les gros,ce qui m'etonnerais beaucoup,on l'attacherais sous le hangars avec nuit dans la caravane,toujours mieux que ce qu'elle a.Quand j'aurais 5 minutes pour prendre des photos,tu verra jaspée comme elle ressemble à saxo,la même démarche...deux vieux BA...
Je suis allée la balader 10 mn en laisse tout à l'heure,j'essaye de lui faire prendre confiance en moi,mais même si ça evolue elle reste grognasse,plus que shouki...mais moins vive et plus prévisible....
J'ai prevennu la mairie qu'en milieu ou fin de semaine prochaine,après traitement anti puce et vermifuge elles viendrons à la maison,le temps que l'on sache pour la maitresse...et que si quelqu'un les cherche,au moins la mairie sera au courrant ...
Sinon je plaçerais bien un des chatons,un joli gris souris avec le poitrail blanc,pas trop sauvage,j'ai pu l'attraper même s'il se sauve un peu,je prendrais des photos et je regarderais si c'est une fille ou un gars,je mettrais un post,si quelqu'un le veut,ça fera toujours un de placé,j'ai vu 6 chats aujourd'hui mais il doit bien y en avoir bien plus!!!pour les chats,il y en a tellement que je n'attends pas son avis,elle m'en proposait sans cesse,"tu veux pas un chat?"c'est qu'elle y tiens pas plus que ça...
C'est galère cette histoire quand même...chantal,toi qui les adorent,tu  ne veux pas un chaton breton pour changer du roux?ça mettrais de la couleur dans ta maison...
Bon,aller je file préparer mon marché de demain,isa...

----------


## jaspée

si j'avais un peu plus de place, ca ferait une belle copine pour saxo !! Mais non, il a choisi un razmot qui lui bouffe les pattes et la queue...  ::

----------


## armance

isa pour les chats as tu pris les coordonnées des femmes qu'on a vues il y a 1 mois?

----------


## vahick

si je n'avais pas la proximité de cette grande route j'aurai pris un minou mais j'en ai tellement vu ecrasés que c'est hors de question . vous voilà de nouveau avec des abandonnés ils ont bien de la chance de vous avoir !!!!bien sûr tu me connais isa même si je dis que c'est un peu dérisoire les histoires de toutous je m'y interesse quand même !!!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

Oui,armance,j'ai gardé les messages,donc je peux les retrouver si besoin,j'ai retrouvé le post,j'attends de connaitre le sexe de la bête et de prendre des photos...il me poursuit partout mais ne se laisse pas trop attraper...il est rigolo...bon,je suis allée fermer les poules ce soir,et j'ai trouvé un nid avec 20 oeufs de canes,je les ai ramenés...ce soir ça sera oeuf de cane cuit dur....voilà,je n'aipas tout perdu...si c'est bon,on gardera les canes....je blague,merçi les crottes....

----------


## catis

Bon,et bien surprise aujourd'hui!!!je vois arriver une cane avec 8 petits,en plein hiver et dans la boue....donc il y a une 15aine de canards...plus 8...je ne sais pas qu'elles sont leurs chances de survie,mais j'ai appelé une copine éleveuse de volailles qui me dit de ne surtout rien faire et de laisser la mère se débrouiller avec les canetons,de ne surtout PAS les déplacer,elle arreterait de s'en occuper,donc je laisse et vaille que vaille,s'ils survivent et bien tant pis!!!et je ne blague pas ,je dis bien tant pis,mais ou on va caser tout ça?
Du coup j'ai mis de l'aliment de mes escargots,qui est en poudre,bien pour eux...
Sinon,j'ai promené les deux chiennes,lula en vrac et la mémée en laisse,histoire de l'habituer à moi...elle essaye toujours de me mordre quand je veux la caresser,mais elle est plus cool.Elle est couverte de puces.Sinon,j'ai mis ma longe d'1m5 au bout de la chaine en espérant qu'elle ne va pas démonter son attache,d'abords ça lui rajoute 1m5 à son malheureux 2 m de chaine,et en prime c'est bien moins lourds autour du cou,elle n'a plus ce poids enorme à soulever;Le risque est qu'elle se détache,mais j'ai trop pitié d'elle.
Sinon,il y a au moins 2 jolis chatons gris à plastron blanc,qui veux un chaton?au moins 4/5 mois...je suis prête à tenter d'en attraper si quelqu'un se manifeste...là je craque un peu et je n'hesiterais pas à placer au moins des chatons,pour le reste j'attends de voir l'evolution de la santé de la maitresse...

----------


## jaspée

c'est vrai que les canards sont des bêbêtes très résistantes !! j'en ai vu plein l'hiver se promener comme si de rien n'etait..
tu vas finir par l'apprivoiser bien la vieille mémère, c'est chouette pour elle ! de toute facon, je doute qu'elle aille loin meme si elle se décroche !
bon courage mon isa !! t'es la meilleure !  ::

----------


## catis

alors,je suis allée promener nos trois gros aux champignons àlanuittombée,5h30,ils aiment moyennement,ils doivent avoir peur que je me perde,et eux avec,ils ne connaissent pas mon sens aigue de l'orientation...j'ai quand même trouvé un cèpe,un records,la nuit et un samedi soir après le passage de tous les ramasseurs...
Au retour on est allés fermer la porte du poulailler de la ferme,j'en ai profité pour sortir calya et tana,pas ulysse,il attaquerait les chats,et j'ai détaché lamamie pour qu'elle voit calya,elle a été indifferente,un peu inquiète mais pas agressive du tout,c'est bien.
Demain j'ouvrirais à l'aube,puis j'ai un marché de 9h à 18h,donc je n'irais pas de la journée et cath non plus,elle bosse,j'y retournerais seulement le soir fermer,les chiennes n'auront pas leur sortie,tant pis,on se rattrapera lundi .
Ce qu'il reste à faire, à part les traitements anti puces et vermifuges,c'est que ou armance ou cath viennent vers la ferme avec les trois gros,je les rejoindraient avec les deux et on presentera le groupe ensemble...
Et j'espère prendre la vieille avant la fin de semaine prochaine...

----------


## jaspée

::  ha que du bonheur !!
comment s'appelle t elle la vieille au fait ??

----------


## catis

je n'en sais rien et je ne le saurais peut-être jamais...

----------


## catis

la mémée ne s'etait pas décrochée,elle est bien calme,ça doit peser moins lourds à son cou...
Aujourd'hui je suis allée ouvrir en vitesse car j'ai un marché de noel,du coup les chats et les chiens ont eu du lieu ...ils adorent...
La mémée est même venue me lêcher les mains qui sentaient bon le poisson,c'est avec des douceurs qu'on va l'avoir ,cette vieille grognasse...Bon,j'ai un marché de noel et je serais absente toute la journée,dur pour elles,mais bon,ont eu à manger ,c'est déjà bien,et cette longe améliore bien la qualité de vie de la mémée.J'ai regardé mon advent*x contre les puces,c'est pour gros chiens de 25 à 40 kgs,à moins de prendre à la seringue pour en mettre moins,je suis bien contente que jaspée m'envoie de quoi traiter en fonction de la taille du chien,elles sont un peu comme saxo en poids,lula un peu plus petite sans doute.C'est vrai que j'ai toujours pris grand chiens,même shoukette faisait 35 kgs et elle avait une pipette,là ou j'en met deux pour les gros;Mais sans peser les deux petites,elles font moins de 25 kgs à mon avis,enfin,j'irais les peser quand même pour savoir,c'est vrai que tous les chiens me semblent petits à coté de mes monstres..
Bon,gros bisounounours à toutes,je file au marché de noel,j'espère bien travailler,je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps ce soir,je vais rentrer tard et très fatiguée...

----------


## jaspée

l'advent** que j'ai envoyé est pour la taille en dessous, jusqu'à 25 kg !
bravo ma douce isa pour ton courage et ta determination a sauver ces louloutes, je suis fiere d'etre ton amie !!
Je crois que le nom de Mémée va lui rester à la vieille grognon, en fait, ca lui va pas trop mal !! 
bon courage pour ton marché de Noel, j'espère que tu vas vendre des tonnes de lumas !!
 ::

----------


## Coline54

Un peu absente en ce moment je vois qu'il y a plein de nouvelles, j'espère que vous allez vous en sortir avec toute cette nouvelle troupe, vous avez un courage monstre pour assumer tout et tout le temps, respect a vous les filles

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, pas trop le temps de venir en ce moment encore plus débordée que d'habitude et toujours cette toux qui m'use. je suis allée voir le médecin, encore de la cortisone mais semaine prochaine prise de sang pour voir si tout va bien.... on verra. je suis déçue Isa, j'aurais bien pris 2 chatons de cette dame mais maintentant cela m'en fait 3 et c'est plus qu'assez, la famille roukinof fait beaucoup de bêtises et elle grandit bien, manger jouer dormir... elle n'est pas belle la vie!! sinon isa je vois que tu es toujours aussi déterminée à sauver les chiens ou chats, tu ne changerais jamais, tu peux vraiment compter sur tes copines armance et jaspée, elles sont aussi formidables,sion armance en est à quoi avec vela? Elle a été retrouvée? sinon ici tout va bien l'hiver arrive doucement mais surement et on est bien au coin de son feu. Alors bonne soirée tortoutes et à bientôt, bisounounours

----------


## armance

Je suis sur place, les filles pas rentrées mais chiens chat chèvres chevaux plumeux et baveux sont tous là  !!
Les gros m'ont accueillie comme il se doit : leur dieu est là !! hihihi je les adore, petite balade pour aller voir les chevaux...Ulysse comme d'hab irait bien voir Nikita, mais je ne suis pas sûre que c'est pour lui compter fleurette...
Vela toujours pas attrapée...
enfin elle se fait désirée ...jusqu'à Noël ?!!
bisous au fanclub
sinon je vois que Chantal est solidaire d'ulysse sur le plan de la toux, c'est beau la solidarité à ce point!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Armance pour ta gentillesse et ton soutien pour la toux!!!!! c'est la vieillesse comme ulysse!!!! sinon tu es vraiment super d'aller aider isa et cath, elles vont être très contentes ce soir que tu sois avec elle, méfie toi d'isa qui va encore te faire travailler et elle rien faire comme dab!!!!! vous devez bien vous amuser quand même et avoir des bonnes parties de fou rire. Moi demain c'est boulot, enfermée dans un bureau, ce n'est pas pareil mais c'est la vie. Alors armance profites bien de ces bons moments, bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## manou 85

C'est la fin d'un week end mouvementé ais bien agréable car passé en famille.
J'ai une pensée pour Yvette et sa jolie petite fille. beaucoup de courage, ce sont des moments difficiles mais la médecine fait de tels progrès qu'il faut garder l'espoir.
J'ai retrouvé ma tribu qui était en pension car les belles filles ne sont pas trop chiens donc on évite......
Cela m'a fait chaud au coeur de les récupérer, on s'est installée sur le KNP, tous lovés les uns contre les autres et nous avons siesté de concert.
Bonne semaine à tous.
Je suis admirative des progrès de la "grognasse" qui ne doit pas en revenir d'une si bonne gamelle et de l'attention qu'elle reçoit. bravo les filles.

----------


## vahick

alors ce marché de noël ?des nouvelles de la pauvre grand' mère hospitalisée ? et vos " protégées " pas trop impatientes d'être de nouveau en promenade ? vous avez l'aide d Armance ça va un peu vous soulager de partager  vos travaux nombreux et variés . bon courage et bonne journée

----------


## jaspée

haha ! te voila maitre des lieux armance !! j'imagine l'acccueil des gros, personne avec eux, ils ont du te sauter dans les bras !! en plus la grognasse de shouki n'est plus la pour mettre de l'ordre... bon courage à toi pour les journées à venir, elles vont etre riches en emotion et en boulot !!  :Big Grin: 
Essaies de prendre plein de photos, comme isa n'a plus le temps de rien avec sa meute à rallonge...
bisous les filles !!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, un grand  courage et une grande pensée pour Yvette. Je me souviens, il y a très longtemps un client de mes parents qui étaient garagistes était condamné par la médecine, plus personne ne croyait en rien, c'était un genre de leucémie, inguérissable!!!je vous parle de cela il y a au moins 30 ans même plus, il vit toujours, je le vois de temps en temps à mon travail et il me dit souvent, vous voyez je suis toujours là, j'ai toujours gardé courage, je me suis battu et j'en suis sorti, alors il faut toujours garder espoir, je parle souvent de cette personne autour de moi car là la médecine avait fait une erreur...... alors yvette courage, c'est ce qu'il te faut le plus. Sinon bien contente pour isa et cath qu'armance soit près d'elles. Sinon isa doit être débordée, j'espère pour elle que la famille du 3ème ou 4ème âge va bientôt rentrer au bercail pour lui apporter un peu de solutions, rien n'est simple;.. c'est bien de prendre des animaux mais il faut réfléchir, c'est pour un bon nombre d'années. Sinon ma famille roukinof va bien , sauf un très propre très sage, l'autre pipi, caca où il peut mais surtout pas dans sa litière et infernal!!!!! alors je lui fais la guerre, j'ai même acheté une 2ème litière pensant qu'il ne voulait pas aller dans la même que l'autre mais non!!!!! quel boulot, sale bête va!!!! mais je l'aime quand même, sinon je ne serais plus digne d'être sur ce post, alors à bientôt pour les news, bisounoudfjkzencanrklsnc;dnf;,dncq(je me défoule)

----------


## armance

Isa fera le point ce soir mais ça avance du coté de la ferme et des animaux
Ce matin balade champignons belle moisson encore,  avec miss Lula super, bonne entente avec tous les animaux!!
A fait la tronche quand rattachée à 14H00
Isa a pu caresser l'autre chienne mais que ce matin : dés que la main s'approche : la terreur ! idem si elle est touchée!
Un jeune voisin a pu avoir la mamie au téléphone mais pas sur qu'elle revienne un jour chez elle...
En attendant la basse cour va être casée, les chiens socialisés 
ce matin séance inondation dans ma chambre histoire de voir si Nikita sait nager...machine à laver!
Voilà et cet aprem je vais m'initier aux escargots...
bises
PS / Je fais photos et vidéos que je mettrai en ligne ce soir peut être
Sinon pour Vela ma petite fugueuse espagnole : elle est localisée dans son point de retraite...donc ça va peut être être plus facile de l'attraper

----------


## jaspée

bonne nouvelle pour Véla ! sacrée coureuse celle la, avec un peu de chance tu l'auras pour Noel, au pied de ton sapin !
super si la basse cour a trouvée un point de chute, ca fera ca de moins à nourrir !
papouilles aux toutous et biz aux filles, m'en vais voir mes chevaux !
 ::

----------


## vahick

merci, chantal de tes paroles encourageantes , je suis normalement d'un caractère optimiste mais là j' ai bien du mal et je sais que même les oncologues qui soignent ma petite - fille se sont trouvés désemparés à la 3ème rechute , ils font tt ce qui est possible mais cette salété de tumeur s'est même aggravée , les métastases sont maintenant dans la moëlle épinière .mais bien sûr j'essaie quand même d'espérer !!!!
courage armance pour les escargots !!!!

----------


## catis

Mais manou,tu met tes bébés en pension?mais comment peux-tu?pôôôves bêêêtes,mais quand on part en vacances on les attaches pas à un arbre normallement?Moi je fais comme ça,j'attache,je me casse,et voilà!!!
Et puis enfin,les chiens ça doit gagner sa pitance et garder la maison,pas siester dans le canapé,bravo,belle façon de les élever,moi je les attachent à une chaine pour qu'ils n'oublient pas leur travail...non mais,c'est drôle pour personne ,la vie!!!tu leur donne de bien mauvaises manières à tes chiens...

----------


## catis

Bon,belle évolution aujourd'hui,nous avons oté une partie des volailles,un copain a pris 4 canards dont la cane et ses...plus que 6 petits(il y an avait apparemment 12 au départ),un autre a pris deux pintades et quelques poules,on a aussi pris des poules,enfin sur la 40aine de volailles de départ il en reste  je ne sais pas trop combien ,une20aine peut-être...ça fera ça de moins à nourrir.
On a appris que la mémée s'appelle Samba,mais même avec son nom elle essaye de me niaquer...sauf ce matin,ou j'ai pu la carresser un moment...avant de la lacher...elle me lêche parfois la main,elle progresse,mais il y a du taf...
Il reste à trouver des volontaires pour récuperer ne serait-ce que quelques chats,ça ferait toujours ça de sauvé,et ça en moins à nourrir.Je vais donc appeler une julia avec qui j'avais fait un sauvetage de chats il n'y a pas si longtemps,pour voir si elle a une solution,une asso,quelques volontaires pour en capturer quelques uns...il y a deux jolis petits gris avec le plastron blanc, dont un que j'arrive un peu à chopper,enfin une...Si on pouvait en sauver un peu,ce serait bien, ils risquent de redevenir sauvages;Sinon,j'ai les clefs de la maison et donc si j'ouvre,il y a des chances qu'ils entrent chez eux,ce serait plus simple pour les attraper...Je ne sais pas combien il y en a;Si quelqu'un du coin a une bonne idée pour nous aider sur ce sauvetage,ce serait génial.Ils vont chez tous les voisins,piquent la bouffe des autres animaux,je pense que d'en prendre quelques uns en les replaçantdans de bonnes familles ferait bien plaisir au voisinage.Et pas de mal à leur propriétaire.
Ces chats etaient sociables avant que leur maitresse parte à l'hôpital...

----------


## catis

Quant à jaspée,arrête avec vela,j'essaye de faire craquer armance sur lula...pas encore gagné,mais bon,elle n'arrête pas de jouer avec...

----------


## jaspée

alors y'a de l'espoir !!  ::   ::

----------


## catis

Oui,armance voudrait un chien plus petit,elle a dit 10 kgs de moins,une vela en fait,mais je pense mettre sérieusement lula au régime,10 kgs c'est possible,non,attachée à un arbre?et hop,je la fait passer pour vela...
bien entendu je blague...pas la peine d'oter mes messages,j'ai récupéré des poulets/canards congelés depuis des années dans le congèle de la dame,pas bien chouette pour nous,mais bien bon pour les deux malheureuses,elles auront du canard demain.Voilà.Et elles ne maigrirons pas..;Samba s'est même un peu remplumée depuis une semaine,je la nourris bien ,elle boude les croquettes et attends le poisson,elle niaque parce-qu'elle est une fine gueule en fait...armance a fait des photos d'elle et un film ou elle essaye de me bouffer...il faut croire que je suis abonnée aux petites saloperies de clebards...les attacher à un arbre,il ne méritent que ça!!!!
En fait elle a très peur,mais a un bon fond...en fait elle me rapelle une autre petite croqueuse que j'ai tant aimé...

----------


## catis

armance va peut-être nous mettre des photos de samba,tu fiche quoi en bas?alors,et les photos?tu dors?je vais te réveiller moi...

----------


## jaspée

t'as bien réussi à apprivoiser une rotcrocférox... y'a pas de raison !! et puis à force de la promener et de bien la nourrir, elle va finir par te regarder d'un autre oeil !! ::

----------


## catis

oui,enfin,shouki etait au fond très caline,elle n'avait pas du tout peur de moi...là je la terrorise...et elle n'est pas caline du tout,ça va être bien plus dur...

----------


## jaspée

ca ne fait que quelques jours que tu la cotois... laisse lui un peu de temps ! surtout si les contacts avec l'humain etaient les coups de baton, elle doit pas savoir à quoi s'en tenir cette pauvrette !

----------


## armance

Miss Samba :



Balade de ce matin ;



Voilà pour aujourd'hui 
bises

----------


## jaspée

effectivement, pas commode la cocotte.. mais fait plus dans la défense que l'attaque... elle a une sacrée bouille avec ses grandes oreilles !!  :: 
merci armance !! demain, je m'en vais vers la rochelle pour 2 jours ! bisous les filles, bon courage pour les escargots !! ::

----------


## armance

allez ! Encore une petite pour la route !!

----------


## manou 85

Oh tu trouves le KNP trop dur !!!

que nenni il est bien moelleux avec une couverture polaire pour bien détendre les vieux nonosses de mes mèmères.

J'adore la bouille de samba qui a l'air désorientée par cette main qui ne lui veut que du bien. N'a pas l'habitude.

----------


## michele

Michèle ....le retour  ::  :: 

Merci Isa ...tes conseils ont portés leurs fruits ....mon ti bouchon va bien 340 gr ....210 gr de pris
le problème c que je m'y suis attachée ...un peu trop ...ça va être dur de le voir partir celui là :: 
le moins gros des autres 520 gr et le plus gros (le mamouth !)740 gr  :: 
J'attend l'arrivée de Jaspée , afin qu'elle m'aide à vermifugé tout ce petit monde
la maman et mes gros c fait !!
la partie est gagnée OUF , ce petiot va bien et il grossit de jour en jour, mais pas
facile ...pas une nuit tranquille ...soit Parline se gratte et réveille tout le monde
cette nuit c un petit qui pleurait , je l'ai retrouvé sorti de la panière , tout seul derrière
la porte (heureusement la chambre est bien chauffée!) ils doivent être trop lourd
pour la maman ...et elle n'en peut plus de tous ces petits qui ne pensent qu'à tété
elle passe plus de temps en bas avec nous dés qu'elle le peut ..
Le matin ça paye aussi ...moi , mes deux gros en laisse ..la mini pocket qui suit ...
direction les champs ...elle adore ça la puce !!

sont beaux tes roukinoux Chantal !!!
Isa et Cath vous êtes des anges pour les deux louloutes  :: 
pour les minous faire des photos et ont aident !
Armance à très bientôt , avec Véla j'espère , je pense que tu va passer faire un
tour à Olonne en redescendant sur Royan (tu me tel et ont se fait une tite bouffe !)
et un gros bisous à toutes les autres ....vous m'avez manqué ...g été bien puni GRrrrrrr!!!!!!!
si un peu de temps avec Jaspée nous feront des photos de ma nouvelle meute !!!
bisoussssss tourtoute (comme dit si bien Chantal!!)

----------


## catis

put****hein,il etait pas gros ta crevette,pour le coup c'etait un crill...bon,c'est bien qu'il reprenne,mais c'etait effectivement temps d'agir,à ce poids là et avec la différence avec les autres il n'aurait pas survêcu,contente que mes conseils aient portés leurs fruits......renseigne toi mais je pense que tu vas pouvoir lui(leur) faire des bouillies très nourrissantes en plus de tétées à ton(tes) maigrichon,ça aidera encore,et puis ça les bourre bien,ils têtent moins,la mère apprecie en général...surtout pour la toilette après,des petites crevettes couvertes de bouillies à nettoyer,le onheur...mais fait gaffe,ne la aisse pas manger avec,elle va tout leur boulotter...

----------


## catis

Mais non ,nanou,ce n'est pas le problême du canapé,les chiens sont attachés à une chaine,tu n'a pas vu les films d'armance?en plus ça les rends bien meilleurs gardiens,vu comme elle essaye de me bouffer...
Non,vous comprennez mieux ma surprise lorsque j'ai pu la carresser hier matin...pour la première fois,pas evident...mais ça devrait aller..
Detoutes façons,lebut,c'est de traiter puces/vers dés que possible,puis fin de semaine la samba à la maison.Et lula fera la navette,la journée attachée pour empêcher les renards de venir bouffer les volailles restantes,la nuit chez nous...et si la maitresse reviens idem,je garde la samba et je fais faire la navette à lula;
Et si la maitresse ne reviens pas,on place tous les animaux et on avisera alors pour les deux chiennes...sans doute à la maison,je dois l'avouer,Cath commence à dire qu'on ne devrait pas séparer lula et samba,car samba est très attachée à lula...elle semble se faire prendre...je rigole....mais en fait c'est armance qui va partir avec les deux chiennes...hohohoho...dans son camion!!!avec  nikita..

----------


## manou 85

Ils ont quel age les bb chiens ?

Il y a un aliment de sevrage pour les chevreaux, très proche du lait de chienne que l'on reconstitue. Tu mixes avec des croquettes et ceal fait une bouillie très nourrissante cela soulage la maman qui doit s'épuiser à nourrir ses morfalous.

Cath, j'ai bien vu que les fifilles avaient la vie bien dure avec leurs chaines.

Un vrai temps d'automne ce matin, grand vent et ciel gris mais 14° au thermo !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et non tourtoutes michèle, ne me copies pas, si tu n'es pas cht'i de naissance, tu n'y arriveras pas, c'est dur de comprendre si vraiment je m'y mets!!!! à parler patois!!!! vous n'allez rien comprendre et vous payer ma tête surtout isa, ma douce isa!!!!! sinon en ce qui concerne la famille roukinove!!! merci pour le compliment michèle, si tu en veux un je suis ok car sur les 2 il y en a un qui n'est pas propre, j'ai acheté une 2ème litière mais rien n'y fait mr ou melle fait dans les coins!!!! je commence à m'énerver!!! sinon je n'arrive pas encore à savoir si fille ou garçon, j'ai beau cherché, mais j'ai encore un doute, je vais les envoyer chez isa pour les vacances de noel car elle adore.............. les animaux et s'ennuie un peu, alors je vais faire un effort pour elle.... elle me les renverra quand elle en aura marre de nettoyer...... sinon j'espère que vela va être retrouvée car armance sera plus que déçue. Mais pourquoi on ne la retrouve pas???? bizarre quand même!!! pet'bin à s'or chi tis autres vous comprenez ch'patois, bises bises à la galette!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahick

dis moi isa tu pensais vraiment nous surprendre en nous annonçant que vous alliez garder les 2 chiennes ????? c'est le contraire qui aurait été très étonnant sauf bien sûr si elles partent ensemble chez quelqu'un de fiable comme armance !!!!! au fait contentes de votre marché de Noël ? ici ça y est voilà l'automne avec vent et pluie mais tjrs la douceur voilà que mes géraniums fleurissent !!!!! bonne journée

----------


## michele

Manou ils ont un mois aujourd'hui et pour l'occase j'ai mis une bouteille de champ
au frais , nous allons fêter ça ce soir avec notre Jaspée !!!  ::  ben oui le toubib ne m'a pas dit ke 
c'était mauvais pour le diabète et de toute façon il est au Maroc le bougre ...l'avait ka pas partir en
vacances sans moi !!
les deux chiennes chez vous , le bonheur pour elles .... une bergerocroq rien que pour vous deux
le rêve koi !!! Bravo les filles !!!
Chantal kan tu dit "cotrain" ça veut dire koi ???? non je ne suis vraiment pas du Nord hihihi !!
j'ai pourtant vécu au centre (paris) au sud (toulon) à l'est (haute savoie) et maintenant à l'ouest
(royan) mais d'origine Bretonne...pas encore le Nord ...mais ça peut venir !
j'ai acheté un joli collier rose pour ma pocket ...va zêtre jolie la miss en ballade !!
bon je vais vous écouter et faire des bouillies pour MES titis
Manu j'achète ça où l'aliment de sevrage pour les chevreaux ?? en pharmacie????
et ils vont réussir à manger seul ??? ou comment dois je mis prendre ??
oui je sais je suis nulle , mais n'oubliez pas ...ancienne parisienne !!
mais j'ai passé des vacances dans une ferme à Rosporden et je sais traire les vaches !! voui voui !!
la maman en a marre c sur , elle squate les paniers fauteuils et knp des gros !

sinon j'ai récupéré des tonnes de serviettes éponges (venant de l'hotel de mon
patron !!) de très bonnes qualités mais jaunis (ça peut se teindre!) mais aussi
des couvertures ....pour Ouragan ...mais si vous êtes interresser , je peux vous en mettre
de coté et à l'occase Jaspée ou Armance pourront surement vous en remonter..
me le dire rapidement car là je n'ai plus de place (j'espère que Jaspée va pouvoir
en prendre un max demain en repartant , si elle passe par Rochefort!) et j'en 
récupère encore au moins 5 sacs de 100l demain au taf ....fo ke ça dégage
vite de chez moi...
place à mini pocket et ses 2 filles et ses 2 gars (les gros bien sur !!)
j'ai réussi à vermifuger tout le monde !!

bisous les filles et gros calinoux à vos poilus !!!!
Michèle

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Michéle, rebonsoir, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "cotrain", je ne vois pas où j'ai marqué cela?  bref, sinon tes titis super beaux, heureusement que tu es loin de moi car j'aurais sans doute craqué!!! pour un .... mais de toute façon avec mon chien il n'aurait pas supporté et pour l'instant 1 chien et 3 chats, cela suffit, sinon pas de nouvelles d'isa mais je pense qu'elle va pointer son bout de nez sur ce post quand elle aura fini sa petite journée!!!!! gros bisous tortoutes féminin de tortous!!!!!!

----------


## armance

Et des chatons les filles ? y'en a 3 ou 4 qui demanderaient que ça!
je mettrai des photos

----------


## catis

J'ai une reunion à20h30,alors pas bien le temps,demandez à armance,elle va vous raconter la journée avec la niaqueuse et sa copine...et les escargots bien sûr;Non,dimanche tout petit marché de noel,on va dire que c'est la faute à la fin du mois...on espère la paye rapidemment avec le 13e mois...

----------


## manou 85

Michèle, 
Le produit de sevrage pour chevreau se trouve dans les gam vert  ou les covap;
Prévoie une grande assiette ou mieux un plat qunad ils seront habitués.
Au début prend les un par un et fait leur lècher ou succer tes doigts. A  1 mois ils vont y arriver.
Ils sont beaux comme tout.
Quand ils auront pris l'habituden ils têteront moins leur maman et au bout de  8 ou dix jours tu pourras mettre du scotch sur ses tétines, cela tariera la montée de lait..

----------


## armance

Samba, 


Isa a bien reçu les produits envoyés par Jaspee : ce soir donné vermifuge pour les 2 chiens, traitement anti puce pour Lula et anti inflammatoires pour Samba 
Demain Samba aura droit à antipuce, on y verra plus clair!
Suite prochain épisode!
Moi je n'ai pas tout bien capté de ce qui se passe chez michele mais on se verra peut être avant que je ne reparte sur Toulouse et Ariège
bises
et allez voir sur le post de ma bannière ça bouge pour ce chien qui souffrait le martyr Ojala !! il va pouvoir être opéré et est sous morphine!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est jolie la samba , quel age elle a , pte mere m a fait peine sur la video , peut etre a t elle peur qu on lui touche un bobo , un reflexe  pour se potéger en tout cas elle a de bien belles  gdes noreilles , , dis donc dans la voiture les gros plus la grosse ca devait degager en buée  ce pte monde , j ai eu une fois une terre neuve que j avais ramassée sur la rte je voyais plus rien tellement elle soufflait de l air bises bises , l est jolie la pte crotte qui a eu les bb

----------


## catis

Bon,il semblerait que les deux maitres vont revenir chez eux...no comment!!!
Samba a eu son antipuce ce matin,mais avec muselière,je l'ai joué prudente...
Je ne sais pas trop ce qui va se décider,ce que je voudrais moi,mais moi seule,cath n'est pas vraiment OK,on doit encore en discuter,elle ne veux pas de chien supplementaire,c'est de prendre samba ici,si ça se passe bien avec les trois gros,et de continuer avec lula comme aujourd'hui:deux balades par jour avec nos gros,le reste du temps à l'attache chez ses maitres,il faut bien quelqu'un pour empêcher les renards de bouffer les poules...

----------


## michele

j'ai des amis dans le Médoc , avec poules canards et oies et c la nuit que les renards viennent faire
leurs emplettes et même que des fois les renards n'ont que deux pattes les bougres !! ont retrouvent des sortes de flêchettes à sarbacane !! sont vraiment rusés c renards !!!!

super soirée et super belle rencontre , comme ont aimeraient en faire plus souvent !!
Jaspée a joué les reporters photographe ....et une tite photo de toi et une autre de lui !!
mais c bon , j'ai compté mes tits bouts , ils sont tous là ..saxo ne m'en a même pas piqué
un...mais il craquait grave sur mini Pocket et son joli collier rose !!

pour mes couvertures (pure laine g testé c bien de la laine ça feutre au lavage !!) serviettes de toilettes
ça interresse quelqu'un où pas ???? Jaspée est repartie super chargé ...je lui ai tout refourgué ...
mais je suis revenue avec 7 sacs pleins et j'en ai encore deux autres qui m'attendent demain
g pas de garage , donc tous dans le salon ...j'aime !!

merci Manou , c ok g un arver sur royan , j'irai demain en chercher, 
mais comme j'avais pris du lait maternisé chiot , g fais avec plus croquettes
starter , mixé le tout et mon ti bouchon adore !! au dépard sur le doigt
mais pas évident , donc à la pipette et ça marche pour elle et un des autres
le reste faisait la sieste , j'allais pas les réveiller car maintenant ils se balladent
tous dans la chambre et moi je serpille ..sympa les mouflets...Pocket est une faignasse!!
après se sera toilettage , madame ne prend même plus le temps de les laver !!
la nuit idem ça couine ...c dur la vie de famille jvous l'dit!!

Armance si tu as le temps avant de repartir , viens diner à la maison...hum sont 
beaux ces bébes !! et tout petit ..moins de dix kilos ..1 tite copine pour Véla .. :: 

gros bisous Mich

----------


## vahick

Bonsoir michele  super tes pioupious, hélas je n'ai plusl'âge ni la santé pour éduquer un petit !!!! je voulais te parler du linge serviettes et couvertures oh pas pour moi mais ma fille récupère tout pour donner à une amie voisine qui s'occupe des restos du coeur et qui redistribue aux gens qui en ont besoin , le problème comment aller chercher tt ça !!!! as - tu une idée ???

----------


## catis

Et bien ce soir,sans doute  grace au metaca*m qui a dû faire bien disparaitre une partie de ses douleurs,me samba est transformée.Je l'ai carressé comme d'hab avant de la détacher pour la balade,mais surtout j'ai pû la carresser deux fois au cour de la balade,sans aucune reaction,elle est restée à coté de moi à attendre la fin du calin,calmement,avec confiance!!!un miracle!!!et carresse jusqu'au bas du dos!!!
Ensuite,en fin de balade je devais utiliser la methode du lasso pour la tenir et pouvoir l'attacher,et là rien,j'ai attaché la laisse puis donné à mangé,avec moult carresses...aucune reaction négative ce soir....même pas de mouvement de tête pour me repousser...l'idée du mata**lm  etait bonne,ses réactions venaient aussi de la douleur...pas que de la peur..ou alors elle associe la disparition de la douleur à ma personne,ce qui est aussi super positif pour son avenir...si elle continue de progresser comme ça on va la sauver la pitchoune...

----------


## vahick

mais dis moi isa quelle va être la réaction de tes petits vieux en voyant leurs volailles disséminées ici ou là le congel vidé !!!!etc......vont - ils comprendre que vous avez palié au mieux de vos possibilités et du bien - être de ts leurs animaux ? super que tu ais pu soulager cette pauvre chienne

----------


## catis

on a pris trois poulets,vu la 100 aine qu'il y a dans les congèle on est loin de les avoir vidés...ils ne vont même rien voir,lui avec son alzheimer,et elle avec son coeur faiblards,ils sont déjà bien contents je pense de ce qu'on fait pour oser râler...
Ils sont quand même dans une situation dramatique,sans nous il ne restait rien...ni chiens,ni volailles,ni chats,c'est grace à ses trois voisins qu'on a sauvé les bestioles...alors non,ils ne diront rien,ils ont encore de quoi tenir un siège...

----------


## vahick

ok ça me rassure je craignai que tt le mal que tu te donnais soit mal interprêté pas par le monsieur mais par la dame qui semble - t -l n'a pas le même problème que son mari . bonne journée malgré la pluie !!! bises

----------


## manou 85

Koi !! il pleut en Bretagne ???? :: 

Pas de chance, il pleuviotte en Vendée avec du vent. L'océan est déchainé ! bref un temps comme j'aime !!!

GRande promenade pour les 3 monstres. Ils en avaient bien besoin.

----------


## jaspée

coucou !! suis rentrée sur mon Ile, chargée comme un baudet avec une citrouille et un melon d'eau dans le sac à dos... put** que c'est lourd !!!
Ces 2 journées sont passées trop vite ! j'ai joué avec les loulous d'ouragan, brin de ménage chez les chats, pris des photos du beau "cougar"... partagé une bouteille de champ (entre autre) avec Michèle "bout de femme etonnant" et plein d'autres choses... 
Il me reste à mettre toutes les photos !!
super que le m**acam  fasse des miracles sur Samba, du coup ca fait 2 super louloutes !
bisous les copines  ::

----------


## armance

Coucou le fan club
La semaine prochaine j'espère rencontrer Michele, sinon lundi prochain je descends au refuge de Chateau d'Olonnes, avec, si possible entre 1 et 4 chatons, il y en a 1 qui a le corriza mais bon...selon le cas seront à l'adoption ou dans le coin chats libres, car ici il y a 18 chats et des voisins qui en ont marre!
Avec ou sans chats je passe là bas , d'abord pour connaitre Malendrine et voir son refuge et aussi pour voir l'arrivée des chiens d'Espagne dont Balu pour lequel je me suis également investie, et voir la personne qui est derrière ce voyage mais qui veut rester discrète
J'ai pu caresser Samba qui vient maintenant avec prudence chercher des caresses !!!!!!!!!! Elle doit moins souffrir et plus en confiance c'est super les progrès sont foudroyants
bises

----------


## michele

Super Armance que tu aille à Olonnes ....fais moi des photos de Balu et de Doudou stp !! merci !
tu verras si tu viens à la maison ....j'ai le même que Balu en moins angoissé c sur , mais méfiant
au premier abord kan même !!!

g vu qu'ils espèrent réussir à attraper Véla le week-end prochain ....comme je le souhaite
pour elle et pour toi ....la vie heureuse avec Nikita !!!!


g répondu à Vahick en MP bien sur ...je précise que les couvertures sont plutôt pour
 les chiens ...car chaudes mais usagés kan même !! pour les serviettes ..belle qualité
mais jaunis ...donc pour tout le monde (moi g donné pour les chats d'Ouragan!)
mais je m'en suis garder et je les es teintes  

je m'en vais faire la bouillie de mes petiots ...la petite 400 gr ce matin ...ça pousse
à vue d'oeil maintenant , et Mamouth a une tite queue qui présente un angle au lieu
d'être droite je vous ferai une photo (moi g remarqué cela qu'hier ...mauvaise nounou !!)

Bisous le filles

----------


## catis

Bon,et bien c'est super que mon idée de commencer à introduire les bouillies  marche,ça va soulager la mère et bien aider à  grandir les chtiots,et puis c'est le début du sevrage,lentement,calmement,c'est génial...
La mère samba va bien elle m'a fait de jolis calins ce matin en balade,elle demandait des caresses,elle s'est roulée par terre,le joie de vivre qui commence!!!
Par contre qu'est-ce qu'il flotte,ce n'est pas un temps breton,c'est plutôt le déluge...on a déjà les animaux de l'arche...

----------


## vahick

c'est super hein isa quand on sent que la confiance s'installe avec un pauvre toutou qui a surtout connu les coups , j'ai connu ce plaisir avec Awaï je n'ai pas encore réussi a vaincre sa peur- panique des endroits inconnus mais je ne desespère pas d'y arriver déjà physiquement elle est méconnaissable . ici aussi il est tombé des cordes !!! bonne nuit

----------


## jaspée

salut les filles ! temps breton ici aussi, y'a pas de raison !! on a un énorme retard de pluviométrie !!
j'ai une photo de kougar... vous voulez le voir en chair et en os ??
 ::

----------


## catis

Oh ouiiii!
Bon,tout d'abords je me suis tapée une journée de mer*e hier,avec jusqu'à 40.7 degrés de temperature,quand elle chauffe,l'isa,elle chauffe.Origine inconnue,grippe?en tous les cas après la nuit et les bonnes huiles essentielles de cath,je suis à 37° ce matin...un peu flagada,mais bien,après les mauvais moments d'hier,du coup direction marché de noel...pas question d'y echapper..
Je vais même pouvoir aller rapidemment promener les filles  des voisins..et voir samba qui change à vue d'oeil..

----------


## armance

Coucou,

oui une photo de cougar!!
On va partir sur un marché, demain je pars près de Vannes et Lundi je rentre en passant à Chateau d'Olonne chez Malendrine
Je ne ramènerai aucun chat, sont tous coryza et le mien dans le camion ça va pas le faire ! Nikita est très fragile, pas envie qu'elle prenne le risque de se surinfecter ! De toute façon ils ne sont plus attrapables, à moins d'y rester toute la journée plusieurs jours, de les enfermer la nuit dans la maison etc...
Et puis si les minettes ne sont pas stérilisées ça ne sert à rien!
J'ai acheté 2 sacs de croquettes de 7kg et j'espère qu'il vont aller mieux! Malendrine me confirme que ses chats en liberté sont beaucoup moins malade que ceux en chatterie, en cas d'épidémie, et virus très contagieux en période de crise
Sinon Samba je peux la caresser aussi, ne se gratte plus bref le moral est au beau pour les chiens
bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, ne vous inquiétez pas, ne soyez pas jalouses!!!!! ici aussi c'est la Bretagne, tempête,pluie, vent donc bottes et ciré breton!!!!! sinon j'espère qu'Isa va mieux, et que le marché de noel va porter ses fruits. Sinon pour Armance, pour ton noel je te souhaite de pouvoir récupérer ta petite vela qui apparemment n'a pas trop envie de venir chez toi!!! elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle perd, mais j'espère que cela va s'arranger. Sinon je pense que le fan club va bien. Moi je tousse toujours et cette semaine prise de sang, remédecin et bref... la course en plus du travail mais de temps en temps il faut penser à soi. Ma famille roukinove grandit et est très sage!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quel boulot, mais eux ils s'amusent, mes plantes en prennent un coup et mon chien n'est plus maître chez lui!!!!! ma chatte par contre crache toujours sur eux et ne je sais pas ce que je peux faire pour qu'elle les accepte, si quelqu'un a une info???? alors bonne journée tortoutes et bisojajfkmfjaejrqil

----------


## jaspée

ben, en guise d'info chat... je crois qu'il faut le temps au temps.. elle sera peut etre plus sympa quand les roukinoff seront plus grand !
a la demande générale, je met donc une photo de Kougar ! Isa ma belle, tu vas pleurer !!  :: 

Il est beau n'est ce pas ?? et d'une gentillesse....  :: 


et sa copine Roxy... toute aussi douce...  :: 
Bon courage pour le marché les filles, j'espère qu'il y aura du monde pour rafler tous ces délicieux escargots !!  ::

----------


## armance

ah oui l'est beau le cougar ! superbe 
bisous

----------


## catis

Et oui,il a une jolie bouille que je connait bien et que j'ai beaucoup aimé...mais je ne voit pas le lien avec jy?ils sont copains?ça m'etonne...

----------


## jaspée

non, ils appartiennent à kougar (ami et voisin) d'ouraganbleu,  Jay est en pension  chez ouraganbleu

----------


## catis

En fait kougar ,c'est le voisin,mais tu dis kougar et tu met la photo de ses chiens...OK...la chaudière a tout compris,malgrés les quelques neurones qui ont chauffés hier soir...40°7,faut m'excuser,j'ai été en surchauffe quelques heures,alors....
Marché pourri aujourd'hui, avec un canard en guise de chanteur...demain je remet ça....faut être maso...

----------


## jaspée

comme tu dis, si les marchés deviennent pourris aussi, va pu y avoir grand espoir de gagner sa croute ! je sais pas ce que c'est que cette morositée générale, mais on est mal barré !!
bon j'espère que la chaudière a refroidie quelque peu... faudrait pas qu'elle nous pête un plomb !! allez, bon courage les filles,  ::

----------


## catis

C'est pire que le pire,je n'ai rien gagné aujourd'hui,pas un centime,et même perdu de l'argent!!!les gens passent et ne viennent même pas gouter nos escargots,incroyable,ils courrent....dans un marché de noel...j'avais des oeufs,des bêtes oeufs,pas vendu un...de quoi pleurer,et tout abandonner;je vais laisser les gens bouffer du li*l et basta...j'avoue être dégouttée ce soir et avoir furieusement envie de tout lacher,tout vendre et me tirer de ce pays pourris...aller au soleil.Au moins j'aurais chaud.Et je pourrais nager,bon pour le dos,ça,non?
Sinon,pas de température aujourd'hui,d'ou est venue cette surchauffe à plus de 40°?une demi journée puis rien?un sale virus?enfin,c'est comme ça,c'etait un avertissemnet pour me dire reste au lit,tu va perdre du temps et de l'argent,c'est ce que j'aurais dû faire.
Mais du coup j'ai fait deux heureuses,je suis rentrée super tôt,il faisait encore jour,et les filles ont fait une jolie petite balade .Avant de retourner à l'attache,mais je sent bien que leur nouvelle vie leur va bien...pourtant j'ai peine à les laisser attachées là-bas,mais elles sont déjà si contentes de leurs acquis...Samba et Lula font des joies,sautillent ,viennent chercher des calins,des caresses,elle s'assurent que c'est bien vrai qu'on les aime...Elles semblent bien apprécier notre  presence!!!
Bon,je file manger et au lit tôt,je suis quand même patraque...

----------


## jaspée

ben ma pauvre isa, je pensais pas que ce serait galère à ce point là... t'as raison, y'a de quoi etre dégoutée !! Moi, je manque pas de boulot, l'hosto est plein à craquer et le moral des troupes en baisse... y'a trop de patients mal en point, et pas assez de monde pour les soigner, les accompagner... boulot de merde, politique de merde et tout le reste avec !!
bon coup de gueule ce soir, ca défoule, mais ca fait pas avancer le chmilblick... toujours pas de remplacement d'infirmière ma belle ? ca mettrait un peu de beurre dans les épinards... 
gros bisous aux poilus grands et petits, aux fifilles qui sont bien heureuses maintenant d'avoir une protectrice comme toi, à cath doigt de fée toujours silencieuse sur le post...  ::

----------


## catis

Dis donc,toi,d'ou tu connais les doigts de ma cath?attention,hein,je surveille...

----------


## jaspée

:Big Grin:  j'ai vu ca le jour ou elle a piqué le bilan sanguin de mon saxo !! il a rien dit du tout, alors qu'il couine comme un beau diable avec le véto !!
grosse jalouse va...

----------


## catis

En fait,même pas jalouse!!!

----------


## jaspée

je sais, je sais, tu me l'as deja dit... mais j'adore te taquiner !!  ::

----------


## catis

Bon,j'ai emmené les deux filles à la maison ce matin,on a fait le tour du champ avec les 5,Ulysse est un peu moins excité,mais samba n'a pas la moindre once d'agressivité,du coup il en profite pour ne pas décoller de son derrière qui semble sentir très bon...mais ça va mieux,il se calme...samba est très surprise de se retrouver au milieu de ces trois molosses,lula très à l'aise,elle les connait bien.Evidemment les deux minus passent à travers mon portail,pratique ça...j'avais pas prévu pour des mi portions..mais bon,elles vont retourner à leur chaine tout à l'heure,on les gardent juste un peu ce matin,histoire de leur changer les idées.
J'espère prendre au moins samba au chaud avant les grands froids,mais ce n'est pas encore le cas.Elle est toujours aussi gentille et caline,même léchouilleuse,incroyable,non?
C'est quand même lourd pour nous,j'ai hâte que les voisins reviennent pour négocier avec eux une disparition des volailles pour pouvoir au moins prendre les deux chiennes.Quant aux chats,alors là,avec le coryza,on ne peux plus faire grand chose,il faudrait des antibio,on m'a parlé d'un antibio volailles en poudre à mettre sur la bouffe(une penicilline)mais ce n'est pas donné,alors je laisse courrir,le nourris et puis voilà,je ne peux pas me battre sur tous les fronts...

----------


## jaspée

ca ma belle, t'as deja fait une bonne part de boulot ! laisse en un peu aux autres ! y'a pas une asso chat que tu peux mettre sur le coup, au moins pour payer le prix des médocs ?
t'as deja 2 bouches de plus à nourrir, et pour toi, c'est énorme ! meme si les poubelles te les nourrissent, ca fait quand meme du boulot en plus !
temps breton pour nous, ca me permet de penser à vous dans votre écrin vert... l'herbe reverdit ici, mais pas sans mal... en espérant que le printemps sera plus humide, sinon ca va etre galère encore pour les chevaux ! j'ai fait venir du foin à prix d'or et c'est de la merde !! l'est pas de l'année celui ci...
enfin, mes 4 pattes sont pas difficiles et les granulés, carottes et pain dur font le reste !
bonne journée les filles ,  ::

----------


## vahick

bonjour toutes , mais dis - moi isa tu nous parles de la santé des animaux et toi cette forte fièvre ? moi je suis dans les projets :aller fêter les 18ans de ma petite fille dans le vald'oise pourvu que la météo ne nous joue pas un sale tour car bien sûr awaï est du voyage malgré les incitations à la confier !!!!! ah non !!!!j'ai expérimenté l'an dernier sterenn m'avait bcp trop manquée . l'hotel où je vais accepte sans problème même les molosses !!! et chez ma fille ainée c'est une " ménagerie " chiens chats , poules lapins , cochons d'inde , non non elle n'a pas une ferme elle est directrice d'école !!!!!bonne journée avec le soleil de retour

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour tout le monde,

Temps pluvieux pis y a du soleil !!!   la pelouse va se sentir des ailes et les mauvaises herbes aussi !!!

Agacée car une amie qui faisait ses courses dansune jardinerie ou l'on vend des chiots a vu un BB jack russel à 119o euros   ::  ainsi qu'un cocker à 1200 euros sans LOF et tout rikiki.

cela va valser !! pauvres BB dans leur cage en verre.

Heureux que mon amie avait prévenu son fiston qui craque sur les boules de poils que c'était pas un endroit ou acheter un chien qu'il fallait aller en SPA  ou des loulous aussi mignons attendaient un chaud foyer.

----------


## michele

coucou les copines et les copains (chiens car pas trop de mecs par ici :: )

pour vous consoler ..ici aussi c pluie !!!!! mais nous en avions plus que besoin donc 
c très bien ...sauf pour ma serpillère elle s'use vite !!

les ptits bouchons grossissent à une vitesse ....les caractères aussi se font bien voir hihihi !!
en gros je m'éclate comme une dingue ..j'en profite au maximum vu que ça ne se reproduira 
jamais chez moi !!
la petite pèse 513 Gr le mamouth 835 ... elle mange tout ..elle est toujours la première à
s'adapter à la façon de les nourrir ...incroyable , maintenant dans une petite assiètte et elle
y va sec mèmère !!! elle braille et vire ses frères kan j'arrive ..sauf si moman accepte kel
tête , petit caractère déjà !! mamaouth est le plus tendre , les papouilles c son truc , un amour
la femelle plus blanche ...c la timide , et son jumaux c le caïd de la bande ...toujours à chercher
la castagne ...même avec moi Mr me mord ...la pas une dent mais déjà il s'y crois !!!!

merci Jaspée pour les photos !!
moi g un problème avec mon appareil , j'ai pu les mettre sur le PC , mais pas à les télécharger ni ici
ni sur FB ....avant ça marchait ::  ..ben je vais reprendre le portable , pas grave !!

bonne soirée  ::

----------


## jaspée

ben, si tu veux les autes photos de tes loulous, je te les envoie ma biche !! contente de voir que la minus s'acclimate et essaie de rattraper son retard ! c'est génial qu'elle ait si bon appétit ! et la pocket, elle dit quoi de tout ca ?? ca doit courrir partout là haut, j'espère au moins qu'ils te laissent dormir !!
biz les filles  ::

----------


## catis

Alors,pour repondre à vahick,la température,ça va,ce n'est pas encore ça,je suis bien sonnée,mais ça va.J'ai dormi trois heures dans la journée...et je monte encore facilement à 38°...mais c'est de la rigolade.
Pour manou,et bien on est allées à Lorient chercher une brosse pour les chiens et des emballages cadeaux pour nos produits,j'ai vu les même pauvres chiens derrière une vitre...au même prix...dans une grande animalerie...on ne les changera pas....
Pour michele,et bien je suis fière,c'est grace un peu ,vaguement,à moi que crevette grise deviens une grosse gambas...Bon,à partir de 5/6 semaines il va falloir introduire quelques croquettes premier âge,petits chiots,ça existe en animalerie ou chez le veto,les mouiller si pas molles,pour qu'ils s'habituent au gout,et en mettre de plus en plus,pour pouvoir les sevrer totalement vers 7 semaines maximum et qu'ils puissent partir en famille,autonomes,mangeant des croquettes ,à 8 semaines,tu n'as pas finit de rigoler...Bon courage ma belle,mais comme tu as supporté le passage bouillies,ça va aller tout seul!!!et maman t'aidera pour le ménage,tu peux lui faire confiance...
Sinon,de mon coté,quelqu'un est venu vider le frigo de mes deux malades,qui du coup vont revenir vite je pense.Je balise pour les chiennes,mais bon...
Sinon,armance,tu avais acheté des croquettes chiens aussi?je ne les trouvent pas.Mais je n'aurais aucun mal à récupérer les sous s'ils reviennent ,tu sera remboursée sans problême,tu a bien fait de nous passer la note,ils ont des sous...
Bon,voilà,on attends.Samba crêve d'envie de rester avec nous,c'est dur...Lulla aussi,remarquez,mais ça va être plus dur pour elle.

----------


## jaspée

meme s'ils reviennent, ils vont peut etre vous laisser la plus vieille ?? comme a priori, elle ne recoit pas de soin, ni de médoc pour son arthrose... seront peut etre pas fachés d'en etre débarrassée ?? enfin, vous verrez bien !
bonne s'rée les filles,  ::

----------


## vahick

et me revoilà pour te " gronder " isa qu'est- ce que tu attends pour voir un toubib ? tu soignes mieux ta ménagerie que toi !!!!et oui ok les grand's mères ça radotent mais de temps en temps il faut les écouter !!!! bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## armance

les croquettes chiens sont sous la bassine blanche à droite quand on  entre, celles des chats sous la baignoire plastique rouge en face quand  on rentre, 
quant à la note tu sais bien que c'est Cat qui a insisté pour que je la donne, afin que les personnes remboursent au moins ça ! 
Vous savez bien que je ne demande pas à être remboursée vous avez assez de frais!
bises

----------


## catis

Mais je sais bien,que cath a insisté,non mais,pas de cadeau aux deux pleins de sous,ils peuvent bien te rembourser quand même,avec les sous ça te permettra d'envoyer un lasso en espagne pour capturer ta vela...de toutes façon,tu a oublié un tee shirt,on t'enverra le tout ensemble...je les attends de pied ferme mes deux malades...

----------


## catis

Bon,la maitresse est rentrée,du coup les chats sont rentrés aussi dans leur maison,au chaud,c'est bien.
Pour Samba,ce n'est pas la même,elle me dit que mr(qui rentre ce soir)ne voudra jamais nous laisser sa chienne...j'en ai marre,le moral dans les chaussettes...

----------


## jaspée

peut etre tenter de demander à monsieur... qui n'a plus toute sa tête ?? avec un peu de chance...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, beaucoup de mouvements sur ce site   mais aucun message!!!! bizarre le fonctionnement!!!bref, surtout isa, raconte n'importe quoi à ce monsieur, ne remet pas ce chien dans l'enfer, maligne comme tu es je suis sûre que tu vas arriver à trouver un truc!!!!! dis lui que tu en as besoin pour attraper les escargots!!!!!!!!!!!! vraiment n'importe quoi chantal!!!! bref sinon penses à toi aussi isa, si tu fais de la fièvre tu as une petite infection quelque part, n'attends pas que cela s'aggrave. Regarde moi depuis 2 mois je tousse, je me suis occupée de moi : 4 fois chez le médecin et puis...........je tousse toujours alors patience et longueur de temps. Le soir je n'ai pas beaucoup le temps de venir sur le site car je suis occupée à promener mon chien puis cirque pinder avec mes roukinofs!!!! qui ont déjà bien grandi mais des sacrés numéros!!! par contre ma grande chatte leur crache toujours autant et cela m'ennuie quand même. Je vais sans doute si j'ai le temps aller chez le véto samedi pour prendre conseil. Sinon ras, pas de pluie bretonne mais un peu de froid normal on est en décembre. Bonne soirée à tortoutes et bisounounours à isa qui doit se soigner!!!

----------


## vahick

chantal , demande à ton véto des phéromones , c'est un truc qui  change  totalement l'attitude des animaux , ta chatte trovera tes minoux très sympa !!!!
dis moi isa un monsieur qui est atteint de cette cochonerie de maladie on ne peut pas lui dire que sa chienne s'est échappée ??? il viendrait voir chez vous ???? ce n'est pas envisageable de remettre cette pauvre samba dans les mains de son bourreau ou alors fais intervenir ta mairesse qui lui dira que sa chienne était en si mauvais état qu'on lui a enlevé pour la placer . et bon sang soigne - toi !!!!!

----------


## michele

avec son Alzheimer papy ne se souvient même plus qu'il a des chiens ...et mamie va avoir
du boulot à s'occuper de lui ....j'espère de tout coeur que cette pauvre chienne va rester avec
vous ....on vous soutiendra si besoin !!

Chantal fais nous une tite photos des roukinofs, ils ont du bien grandir !!

grace à vous les filles ma tite famille se porte à merveille ..c merveilleux d'avoir
toujours une solution , un conseil....merci pour eux et une tite photo ça vous dit ???

la timide , ensuite la toute petite  et le bagarreur et sa jumelle la timide !!!

même mes gros craquent complètement sur eux ..le Stan me met des coups de museau
dés qu'il les entend pour ke je monte ...mais en fait c lui  ki veut aller les voir !!
et Eden prend soin de la maman , en balade il ne la quitte pas ...sont trop mignons !!!!

Armance nous a gaté sur le post d'Espagne ...l'ai trop craquant ce Balu mais Adi et Gea aussi
à si j'étais riche ding ding dinguedon ..... ::

----------


## catis

Donc,après la balade des chiennes ce soir,mr etait arrivé,et je les ai fait entrer dans la maison,et là surprise,samba est allée vers lui(pas des effusions quand même,mais elle l'a regardé,puis elle  est venue me caliner).Le problême,c'est lula,qui a complêtement paniqué,elle n'a pas décollé de la porte de sortie,panique à bords.Du coup la nièce a vu,je lui ai dit qu'il tabassait ses chiennes à coup de baton.Pour l'instant je laisse comme ça,je continue de promener et nourrir les chiennes,et j'ai prevenu la nièce que si je m'aperçoit qu'il les frappe à nouveau,j'oterais les deux chiennes,et qu'en cas de résistance de leur part je porterais plainte en prime.Elle me soutiendra,je ne suis plus seule.Le tout ,c'est de savoir quand il frappera,je ne m'en rendrais pas forcément compte,c'est ça qui me chagrine.Pauvres chiennes,vraiment.
Non,je ne peux pas les voler,j'habite trop près.
Sinon,vahick,les attaques virale (sans doute comme pour chantal)ne se soignent pas,c'est à l'organisme de lutter,le medecin ne sert à rien ,demande à chantal.Je me soigne,en chauffant à plus de 40° j'ai dû flinguer 80°/o de mes virus... c'est la meilleure lutte.
Sinon,mr reviens pas mal,même plutôt bien,mais il y a de l'alcool plein les armoires,ça va vite dégenerer et repartir en vrille,trois mois qu'il est à l'hôpital.
C'est bien chiant comme situation,mais la nièce a bien compris ma position ferme,gentille,mais ferme.
Et dés qu'il fera froid je les prendrais la nuit à la maison,doucement,pour habituer ce mr à les voir chez moi,même s'il n'est pas content,avec un peu de fermeté je devrais y arriver,en cas de grand froid ils les mettaient à l'abris alors autant chez moi...de plus on sert d'infirmières suppleante,ils ont bien besoin de nous quand même,ce soir j'ai preparé les pillulier,donné les traitements...les infirmières ont mon tel,ils ont vraiment besoin de nous,je ne pense pas qu'ils soient vraiment en position de la ramener...
Et j'ai le feu vert de la nièce pour vider un congèl plein de volaille,et pour cuire aux chiens,oui,ça va assez bien,c'est juste lula qui m'a vraiment fait peine .Voilà le bilan du soir...

----------


## armance

Punaise ils sont revenus bien vite!! pauvre Lula
bisous les filles
Aujourd'hui et demain je trie papiers fait du courriers etc !

----------


## jaspée

aie aie aie, pauvre lula.... pour samba, ca m'etonne qu'a moitié, les bergers, meme battus, vont toujours voir leur maitre... ceci dit, elle est revenue vers toi... donc elle a choisie son camp la pépette !!!!
comme tu dis, en tant qu'infirmière, tu as un certain poids, et si jamais il les bat... retour chez toi avec menace de plainte, à mon avis, vont faire profil bas, surtout que si lui est "imbibé"... fera pas grand poids dans la balance !
Michele, les bb sont trop craquants !! je me suis rendue compte en regardant mes photos que je n'en avais aucune d'eux, sauf la tiote avec toi et tes 2 loulous ! du coup, je les pique sur le post !!! que du bonheur ces p'tits loups !!! pour un peu, on les prendrais les yeux fermés, je comprend ta réticence à les laisser partir, je sais meme pas si je pourrais... quand je voyais petit prince chez ouragan, j'avais envie de le mettre dans ma poche !!  :: et pourtant, je préfere les grands aux petits...mais c'est si mignon...
Chantal, ma douce, as tu eu le temps de les mes MP ??? ou pas....
sur ce, bonne soirée mes amies, m'en vais faire un tour dans les ardennes... personne a emmener sur paris  par hasard ??  :Big Grin:  Mais je pense qu'armance est rendue chez elle... bon courage pour ton courrier ma belle !!
allez bisous !! ::

----------


## michele

ben Jaspée , tu fais un ptit détour via chez moi et tu pourras en faire autant 
que tu voudras des photos des ptits loups !! :Big Grin:  et jeudi soir c fête à la maison !! :: 
mes ninis te font de grosses  :: 

Armance , si tu as une soirée à me consacrer , vient diner à la maison ..tu me dis
kan ça t'arrange ?? 
g rien vue pour Véla ...tu en sais plus ??? ils devaient du mettre la trappe ce week-end ???

----------


## jaspée

oh oui armance, j'ose plus demander... des nouvelles de Véla ???
Me tente pas ma douce Michèle... ou je risque fort de me ramener vite fait !!!  :: 
ha que du bonheur de vous lire toutes !! je ne m'en lasse pas !!

----------


## armance

Hello,
Pour Vela ... rien tout le monde la voit, Leila tn qui es venue chercher Bau et 2 autres chiens pour les amener chez Malendrine, l'a vue aussi mais elle pense que ça va être long, elle ne croit pas trop à la cage trappe mais au nourrissage régulier à un endroit bien défini pour finir par la coincer...!
Sinon je suis dans lze coin de Royan jusqu'à Mardi prochain et Jaspée si tu veux revenir moi suis ok n'importe quand pour venir chez Michele
Si tu ne passes pas on se combine un moment avec Michele avant mon départ
bises

----------


## jaspée

oui, michele vient de me dire.... ca aurait super génial... mais je peux pas !!  :: 
mais ce n'est que partie remise... ca me ferait trop plaisir !!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, oh les loulous à michéle qu'ils sont mignons, de vrais bébés!!!!! je ne sais pas comment elle va faire pour s'en séparer!!!! sinon j'ai très peur pour mes chatons, ma chatte est très mauvais et commence à les attaquer!!!!!! je ne sais plus quoi faire, je vais aller voir le véto et écouter les conseils de vahick mais il faut que je trouve le temps, pas simple, sinon je suis aussi d'accord avec vahick en ce qui concerne isa, il faut qu'elle se soigne...... comme moi hein isa???? mais bon je vais un peu mieux quand même, sinon pour le voisin, ne lui rend pas ses chiens!!!! quel malheur, enfin je compte sur toi pour surveiller ce qu'il va faire.... encore l'enchaîner??? tu ne peux pas discuter avec lui? enfin je sais que tu es assez grande pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire, alors bonne soirée tortoutes, je sais prendre des photos mais pour les mettre sur mon ordi, il faut que je demande à mon fils, je vais essayer pour le plus grand plaisir du fan club, bis,fakf,ajkjdajpijro

----------


## catis

Non,la discussion est impossible,il me demande de ne plus venir,je me suis fachée,la galère quoi!!!
J'attends que sa nièce me rappelle pour voir avec elle, sinon,je ne pourrais qu'abandonner les chiennes à leur triste sort,il ne veut plus que les balades,ni que je les nourrissent,ni rien...que faire?à part une action juduciaire pour prouver son état mantal délabré et oter les chiennes?mais là elles sont en super état,comment prouver la maltraitance?à part lula qui refuse de s'approcher de lui,c'est la seule preuve.Je suis bien démunie.

----------


## armance

Un enquêteur qui recueillera les propos des gens et ce qu'il s'est passé pendant leur absence vidéos à l'appui!
Ces chiens ne sont même pas identifiés...par contre vous habitez effectivement trop près!
Il faudrait presque que ces chiens aillent plus loin!
Quoi faire? Les chiens ne pourront plus courir!
Espérons que la situation ne s'éternise pas !
Il faudrait dire à la nièce que vous allez porter plainte auprès de la SPA s'ils ne vous laissent pas au moins promener et soigner les chiens! Samba a besoin de ses anti inflammatoires!!!
Merde alors quelle plaie!
bisous les filles et s'il y a des enquêteurs sur ce post qu'ils se manifestent
Peut être ouvrir un post pour eux?!

----------


## michele

avec son alzheimer il n'est pas sous tutelle ???? si oui ...c ki ???
voir avec la mairesse ..puisqu'elle est plus où moins au courant de la situation
si vous n'aviez pas été là pendant l'hospitalisation de la mamie , que serait devenu
toute leur bête ??? ne lache pas Isa , mais il te faut de l'aide ...Landerneau , ils 
doivent avoir une enquêtrice ..

----------


## jaspée

y'a la niece qui peut témoigner, et eventuellemetnt la facture des anti puce et vers ??
et personne s'est occuper d'eux si ce n'est vous pendant qu'ils etaient pas la ??
et au pire... la femme , connaissant l'etat du mari...???
pas possible autrement !! 
dans le pire des cas, je viens chercher samba après le 16 decembre !!

----------


## vahick

ma pauvre isa que de soucis mais je suis sûre que tu ne peux , ni ne veux laisser ces pauvres malheureuses à leur tortionnaire . peut- être pourrai- tu voir avec ta maire puisque tu l'as déjà contactée et le médecin de ce sale vieux peut- être pourrais - tu lui demander d'attester que son cerveau est malade donc incapable de prendre soin de ses animaux et faire intervenir la spa ils embarqueraient tt le monde !!!! bon courage . au fait la médecine est quand même là pour aider l'organisme à se défendre et aussi à connaître l'origine de la fièvre non?????

----------


## jaspée

10000 excuses vahik, mais ca va prende des plombes ton idée !!
isa, si t'as besoin, je prends samba... elle peut  se promener... mal attachée... 16 ou 17...biz

----------


## catis

Non,je n'ouvre pas de post car je ne veux pas de diffusion intempestive,je sais trop comment ça part vite en vrille,je ne veux pas que les  SPA de mon coin se manifestent,ils euthanasierons samba de suite,ce sont vraiment de mauvaises gens,et quant à enlever samba,ça va me retomber dessus,car en fait en leur donnant l'habitude des balades il parait que je je vais les rendre fugueuses,elles vont casser leur chaine...
Je fais profile bas en espérant que ça ne va pas durer trop longtemps.Et en maintenant deux balades par jour et le traitement de samba.Et appel de la nièce si souçis.Elle là,il a été charmant!!!on ne crorait pas que c'est le même!!!

----------


## armance

Alors tu peux conserver les balades et les médics?

----------


## vidau fabienne

comme on dit trop brave trop cons t es comme moi , en plus on s attache ces louloutes on besoin de toi , de tes caresses , ton affection , on est pas riches mais on sait donner autre chose , maintiens si tu y arrives a garder avec ces gens des relations amicales , il viendra bien un moment ou ils verront que t es une fille gentille qui veut juste t occuper du bien etre des fifilles , s ils sont pas trop " cons " ils comprendront vite que vous pouvez devenir de sacrés bequilles pour leur bien etre a eux aussi , on est quand meme bien plus tranquilles a leur age  d avoir des voisines comme vous que des gens sans coeur , rendez vous indispensables tout en  vous n empietez pas sur votre temps libre ou de travail , t inquiete pas de toutes facons le papy doit pas etre tres en forme , il doit bien faire des siestes etc , tu en profiteras des fifilles , et si elles sont remises en forme papy pourra pas leur courir longtemps apres , par contre si tu as du souci pour de la maltraitance vs a vis d elles , vois avec la niece  si le papy n a pas un fusil , s il est vraiment dans un mauvais jour un coup qu il aille pas péter les plombs , je suis pas gaie mais j essaietoujours d anticiper c est maladif ,au cas ou le dialogue redeviendrait difficile bises

----------


## catis

Il n'etait pas chasseur,je ne crains pas le fusil.Bien sûr,le continue les balades,au risque que ça se passe comme hier soir,et que je doive rappeller la nièce,mais ça va être stressant si je dois me battre chaque jour.En plus il gave les filles de merdouilles genre brioches,elles sont bien nourries,elles n'ont pas besoin de ces cochoneries,mais il aime ses chiennes,il est c*n,mais il les aime bien,enfin,surtout samba.Mais oui,elles ont fait leur choix et je ne les abandonneraient pas,au risque de me prendre des baffes,ce que j'espère,comme ça c'est retour hôpital.
C'est la nièce qui s'est battue pour sa sortie,à la moindre incartade c'est retour case hôpital et plus de sortie,personne ne voulait le laisser sortir,il a quand même un sabre au-dessus de la tête,je l'ai compris hier soir...la nièce balise.Je les tiens quand même un peu,mais ça va être difficile si je dois me battre à chaque balade..

----------


## michele

Isa , en cas d'urgence et en attendant Jaspée (16/17 Déc) si besoin je peux l'accueillir..
co voiturage et elle attendra son départ pour la grande Ile de notre amie...
mais j'espère que tu ne seras pas obligée d'en arrivée là !!! et que Papy va la fermer et 
te laisser faire..non mais à la casse le vieux ronchon !!! Damocles va frapper ...
bisous les filles et courage tenez bon et ne lachez rien !!
Vahick je vois avec Armance si il lui est possible de te remonter les serviettes ....
sinon je verrais avec Jaspée à sa prochaine visite !!
bisoussss Michèle

----------


## michele

mon petit Mamouth ...un amour de calinou
c sur que ça va être plus que dur de les lacher ...mais je le savais dés le départ ...ils ne sont
pas à moi ...mais au moins j'en aurais bien profité .... c déjà pas mal hein !!!!

----------


## catis

Il n'est absolument pas question que les chiennes bougent d'ici,elles ont un maitre,donc ni chez toi,ni chez jaspée,pas question de voler des chiens,je serait la première en ligne de mire,ne délirez pas,je vais tenter de gerer ça au mieux avec la nièce,quitte à faire comme ce matin,à 7h balade,puis repas avec les medocs de samba,et je ne reviens pas de la journée pour ne pas le braquer.Les chiennes vont avoir moins de balades,mais elles ne vont pas en crever pour autant et moi je me protège.Et on attends.Le temps joue pour nous.Le problême c'est aussi que je voulais vérifier que tout va bien chez eux,m'occuper un peu d'eux,controler qu'ils ont bien leurs repas,pris leurs medocs,avec deux passages de plus je voyais s' ils vont bien,ils sont très isolés,mais tant pis!!!s'il arrive quelque chose en journée je ne le saurait pas,ils resteront par terre s'ils tombent,que voulez vous,on ne peut pas aider les gens contre leur grés.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, je suis ok avec Isa, vous ne pouvez pas enlever ces chiens comme cela, isa aurait en plus tous les ennuis du monde si ces personnes portaient plainte. Je pense qu'il faut agir en sagesse, s'occuper d'eux même s'ils ne le veulent pas, à leur âge c'est très têtu et surveiller si possible les malheureux chiens. Mais je sais aussi que facile à dire!!!!!! isa sait très bien ce qu'elle doit faire, je pense que la vie va faire son travail, il faut prendre un jour à la fois et ce n'est pas en insistant de suite qu'elle va y arriver, un peu à la fois, enfin c'est ce que je pense, sinon il faut beaucoup de courage pour supporter tout cela hein isa??? je te comprends avec ton grand coeur d'or!!!! allez courage et bonne journée,

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !!! 

Il ne doit pas se rappeler qu'il leur en a déjà donner de la brioche.
Une de mes amiesdon la maman souffrait de la même pathologie gavait sa chienne de madeleines mais oubliait de se nourrir.
a force de se perde dans le village il a fallu  que ces enfants se décident à lui trouver un accueil déginitif afin qu'elle ne se mette pas en danger.
Ce monsieur a sa femme qui bien que peu  vaillante a  sa tête.
On peut pas aider les gens contre leur gré.

Michèle, tes crapulettes sont à croquer !!!

----------


## michele

Bien sur que je suis ok avec vous ...mais je préfère le dire et ne pas avoir de regret après...

Oui Manou ils sont vraiment craquant ....et j'ai envie de croquer les deux Mâles , bien grassouillets ..
des petits coeurs sur pattes ...que je vais vite aller nourrir ....car ça rale !!!!

----------


## catis

aujourd'hui,service minimum;une balade avec medocs de samba à7h et repas,une autre exceptionnelle car la nièce etant là  j'ai pû les balader à13h,et c'est tout,je n'y suis pas retournée.je vais continuer comme ça,un repas par jour et une balade le matin,pas d'autre visite de la journée,on verra bien.Je ne peux pas vraiment faire plus sans me battre avec lui,donc je me ménage.En nourrissant et soignant les chiennes quand même.En douce,de loin.le temps fera son office,ça ne peux pas durer comme ça.Ils ne sont pas sous tutelle du tout,madame va très bien.
Quant à tes chtiots,michele,oui,ils sont magnifiques,à croquer...
Et quant à manou,j'espère bien qu'il va assez déconner pour retourner en institution s'il continue à être agressif,je tiendrais bien en attendant,ou qu'il redevienne raisonnable et se calme pour pouvoir à la fois les aider eux et leurs bêtes.Ils auraient bien besoin de mon aide,mais je tiens aussi à ma santé.
Comme la nièce etait  là j'ai récupéré les sous des croquettes,pas de cadeau,armance est gentille elle ne voulait pas être remboursée,mais j'aime autant qu'elle nous aide nous que ces deux zigotos,ils peuvent bien payer,donc une adresse et je poste le chèque et le tee shirt,hein armance?tu me donne en MP ou par mail?..

----------


## vahick

ils ont bien de la chance ces petits vieux d'avoir des gentilles infirmières prêtes à leur venir en aide !!!!bises et caresses aux poilus

----------


## armance

vas pas me pourrir la vie avec ton chèque! c'est ma participation aux médics de samba na!
Quant au Tshirt mets le aux enchères !
Je le récupérerai une autre fois
bises

----------


## armance

Suis passée ce soir chez michele ai vu ses chiens et la petite maman et les 4 chiots ... j'avais oublié et le dessert (resté dans le frigo) et l'appareil photo (pas de vidéo...!) ...!
bises

----------


## catis

ça va,râle pas!!je suis contente,le maitre est limite,mais hier soir il a rentré les chiennes dans un batiment,à l'abris,et c'est bien,surtout que,voyant un chien noir trainer dans le coin,je me suis demandé si elle n'est pas en chaleur,comme elle est rentrée il ne peut pas venir la nuit,c'est bien pour elles.
Sinon,aujourd'hui balade du matin,medocs et repas,j'ai donné à samba son premier medoc pour les articulations(chondroitine,glucosamine et MSN)en plus des antiinflamatoires....
Tout  va bien,sauf chez armance victime d'un alzheimer galopant,du coup pas de film des crevettes...ben alors,toi qui a toujours  ton telephone dans une poche,voilà que tu l'oublie,incroyable!!!
Bon j'ai plein de boulot aujourd'hui,bises,isa...

----------


## armance

hihi 
moi madame je suis de l'ancienne époque ! je hais les portables !!! 
De plus, je prends des modèles de bases (au moins on ne me cours pas après pour me les piquer!!) et ils sont éteints car j'estime que j'ai le droit de choisir quand je peux être jointe...
Ceci mis à part, ce n'est pas avec des modèles de base que tu peux prendre des photos ou des films...
J'ai oublié mon appareils avec lequel je fais les 2 
Les filles, sauf 1, reviennent pour le dessert que j'ai oublié hier dans mon frigo, pour le café ce midi!
bises

----------


## michele

Bon dimanche à vous les filles !!!!
un ptit cadeau pour ce beau jour pluvieux .... Armance m'a expliqué pour mettre des vidéos , mais c vraiment
pas terrible avec mon tel et de plus mon anti virus refuse youtube ...ha làlà !!
mais des ptites photos c pas mal non plus ....
sont mimis mes tits loupiots hein !!

----------


## michele

bon je me lance ....mais c pas gagné ..
la grande gueule que vous entendez ....ben ... c la toute petite !!

----------


## vahick

salut michèle , adorables tes petites peluches mais quel travail !!!!!!tu ne vas plus savoir comment occuper tes journées quand ils ne seront plus là !!!!bonne journée .

----------


## armance

Et beh c'est un coup de maitre!! bravo à part t'entendre très bien tousser, tu pouvais nous faire un commentaire avec!!
bravo
la p'tiote, celle qui a eu du mal, elle se venge sur les plus gros qui ne lui laissaient pas la place!!
Du caractère quoi!
un dimanche matin ça ne fait jamais de mal
Quant à mon lapin noit et blanc qui se balade dans mon coin il a élu domicile, ne se laisse pas trop approcher, mange de l'herbe, semble en pleine forme : demain je vais lui prendre un peu de foin et lui installer un coin dans la remise de la voisine et laisser le n° de téléphone de Michèle s'il se laisse approcher pour l'attraper, ou alors lui foutre la paix et qu'il reste tranquille et libre en lui donnant un de complèment de nourriture quand il fera froid
Je repars Mercredi sur toulouse pour 3 semaine au moins donc ne serai pas là pour le suivre en cas de gros froid
bises

----------


## manou 85

Oh les bo boudins !!!!  

Sont bien grassouillets les p'tiots !! 

Quel bonheur de les voir si joyeux. La maman s'est planquée ou ???

----------


## michele

t'inquiète pas Armance , si cela ne te dérange pas , je passerai pendant ton absence lui mettre à manger
de temps en temps car ça commence à se raffraichir et avec l'humidité c pas terrible ..
fo ke je bricole une caisse en bois afin ke la bouffe ne se mouille pas trop...et ke je trouve
un passage niveau grillage pour lui , pas trop loin de la remise !!

pour la vidéo ...ne pas oublier ke je ne vois ke d'un oeuil ...pas l'habitude , donc je dois lire
et filmer en même temps et ne pas mettre le pied sur un de ces titis...alors si en plus je dois
 faire un com...hahaha c trop pour moi au secour !!!!!

Manou la maman traine se guettres en bas ...avec mes gros ..où du moins avec Eden 
le Réunionnais....s'aiment bien c deux là ...il veille sur elle en ballade ..des fois ke je 
la perdrait !!! Stan lui c les bébés ki le scoth ..une vrai nounou !!

Isa ...c bon ils mangent de la mousse spécial chiots  et ils adorent ...grrrrr la mère aussi HAHAHA!!!!!!
Vahick ..c super , je m'éclate comme une folle ..mais kel boulot !!!!! alors j'en profite
au maximum et je serais bien triste kan ils partiront ...mais je pourrais me reposer un peu !!!

bonne soirée à toute !!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, comme vous pouvez le voir, je viens sur ce post tard pour un dimanche mais je n'ai plus le temps de rien!!!!! bref, sion vahick tu m'as conseillé du felifriend, j'en ai acheté chez le véto, je frotte ma chatte puis les  2 chatons mais rien à faire, eux ils courent après elle mais elle est très méchante et je suis obligée de la faire sortir!!!! je ne sais plus quoi faire, je pense la punir et la laisser dehors mais je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution , mais il faut qu'elle comprenne que ces châtons sont là et ne partiront pas, c'est moi le maître, si cela ne lui plait pas, elle va voir ailleurs!!!!!! elle me dégoûte car elle vient de la rue et elle devrait accepter!!!! donc si quelqu'un a une idée, je prends!! sinon michèles tes chiots que des amours!!!!!!!!!!!!des vrais peluches mais vivantes!!!! sinon armance je te souhaite d'avoir vela pour ton noel!!!! alors un jour à la fois, isa comment vas tu et ta fièvre???? moi je tousse toujours et j'en ai vraiment ras le bol, je vais aller consulter une étiophate car j'ai vu qu'elle pouvait aussi soigner cela et on verra, je vous laisser car il est déjà tard et demain pour changer!!!!!!!!!! boulot, bises à tortoutes

----------


## michele

Bonne fête Chantal  ::  ::

----------


## catis

Pour chantal,je pense que si tu rejète ta chatte car elle agresse les petits,elle les prends pour des intrus à chasser,tu devrais au contraire faire de gros calins à ta chatte en leur présence,pour lui montrer que tu l'aime toujours autant et que sa place n'est pas mise dans la balance...je pense qu'elle veut les chasser car ils prennent sa place,donne plutôt beaucoup d'amour à ta chatte,ça la rassurera....enfin,c'est ce que je pense,si tu la chasse dés qu'elle attaque les petits,elle ne va plus pouvoir les blairer,là c'est certain...
Sinon,j'ai bien travaillé ce WE,mais je suis crevée aujourd'hui.
On a fait une grande balade autour du terrain avec les trois gros et deux petites,ça va.Avec notre boulot actuel ils se font bien chi*r nos bestioles....avec mon vieux voisin,ça va,je gère assez bien.Il me laisse nourrir,soigner et promener les chiennes,c'est sûr que c'est une charge un peu trop lourde pour moi,mais bon,pas le choix.
Voilà,bon,je file au boulot...bises,isa.

----------


## jaspée

je profite d'un moment de répit pour vour mettre un petit mot vite fait !
fait un temps épouvantable, avec pluie et vent à la fois ! temps breton dans les ardennes !! nous voila bien !! en plus, y'en a pour la journée !
Michele, les tiots chiens sont trop craquants !! je voulais te rappeler mais SFR boude not' trou perdu... j'ai plus de barettes sur le portable...  :: 
chantal, faut que tu fasses plus de calins à ta vieille, sinon elle va prendre les intrus en grippe !
elle finira par se calmer...
isa, souffle un peu, ou tu vas pêter un cable !! en tout cas, le monsieur te laisse prendre soin des filles... c'est une bonne chose ! maintenant qu'elles sont habituées à leur petit confort... et aux calins... 
bisous à toutes les copines, m'en retourne bricoler dans cette grande (et vieille) barraque !!
en plus, j'ai chopé la crêve... ::  c'est la grande forme !!!  :: 
papouilles à tous les loulous !!!

----------


## catis

après la tempête de cette nuit,j'ai une serre en vrac,super!!!c'est vrai,je m'ennuie en ce moment,et je n'ai que ça à faire,remonter une serre!!!
Oui,les filles vont bien,elles viennent même à la maison le matin quand je peux!!!et quant à mes deux vieux ,je me coltine le pain frais tous les jours à aller chercher,les bouteilles de gaz à changer,et il parait que la machine à laver déconne...tout ça pour ne pas perdre les chiennes de vue...et pouvoir les balader un peu et les caliner beaucoup...je mettrais des photos bientôt,pas trop le temps en ce moment...
Bon,sinon,michele,tes petits cochonous,ils sont bientôt bons à manger,non?un petit cochonou grillé,ça c'est bon,hein ?...je vous charrie,je blague,ils sont encore bien trop jeunes,on va attendre un bon mois encore avant de se faire une tite bouffe....
On va y ajouter les deux roukinoffs de chantal en ragout,comme ça  les copines auront tous leurs problêmes réglés...
Bon,je vous bise toutes très fort,isa...

----------


## manou 85

Nuit agitée because la tempête.
j'avais bien amarré les volets, ranger le tobaggan et le mobilier de jardin mais la poubelle, une fois vidé par les éboueurs a valdingué dans la rue.
Alors les sirènes canines se sont mises en route.
Impossible de me rendormir   ::  4 heures du mat ! un peu tôt pour se lever bah ils sont tous monter dans MON panier et nous avons sombré jusqu'à tard ce matin.
Pas de dégâts ouf !!!!!  parait que cela recommence ce soir !!!

eh oui !! c'et reparti avec un plus de l'orage !! c'est pas gagné pour dormir !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, dans le grand nord tempête aussi, on se croirait en Bretagne!!!!! sinon michèle merci d'avoir pensé à moi pour la sainte chantal, je suis si sage!!!!! pour ma chatte j'ai tout essayée mais je suis obligée de la chasser, elle est même mauvaise avec moi!!!!quelle galère et quelle déception, j'avais pris ces chatons pour elle!!!!! mon fils est en vacances la semaine prochaine, on va essayer de la laisser un peu plus dans la maison!!!!! quand elle rentre, elle mange et à la place d'aller dormir dans les lits comme avant elle se cache pour essayer d'en choper un!!!!!!!!!!!!!quelle misère alors. Bref hier implantation de la maison sous le soleil!!!!! on est rentrés plein de boue et trempés!!!mais bon on n'a pas le choix, il faut avancer. Sinon Isa j'espère que tu vas mieux mais tu as toujours si ce n'est plus de travail, bisous à bientôt

----------


## catis

Moi,je ne souhaite pas les fêtes,je n'en ai pas...na....
Bon,je file voir les deux petites et retour au labo...

----------


## jaspée

temps de chien sur mon caillou, ne sais meme pas si je vais pouvoir rentrer à la maison !! z'annonce des vents de130 km/h sur la bretagne et en dessous !! bon... on verra beun... 
bisous a toutes et aux poilus ! théo est en pleine forme... saxo fatigue sérieux de l'arrière train, est en train d'user les griffes de la patte arrière gauche... comme shouki avec sa patte avant...
 ::

----------


## catis

tu devrait le traiter comme je traite samba,avec des anti inflamatoires genre metac**m,enfin le générique, plus du super fle* 3,en otant la douleur,on ajoute de la mobilité,du coup le chien se remuscle et va bien mieux...samba cour comme une fofolle,elle n'a plus mal,elle m'a fait plein de léchouilles ce soir...elle est adorable,moi qui pensait ne jamais pouvoir la rattraper,mordeuse comme elle etait...maintenant c'est calins et pot de colle,pas moyen de m'en dépétrer en balade,elle s'arrête tous les 10 m pour avoir des gratouilles.... 
mes vieux sont charmants,j'ai été cherché deux bouteilles de gaz cet après midi,ils sont bien contents de pouvoir compter sur moi et du coup ne me disent rien pour les soins des chiennes...
Ce soir je suis crevée,hâte d'aller au lit.La tempête annoncée va me flinguer la dernière serre,super,non?
Bon,gros bisounounours et au lit...

----------


## vahick

bonsoir ttes les fidèles , je suis un peu absente , occupée à organiser ma virée parisienne ,c'est peut-être la dernière fois que je m'embarque loin de chez moi mes enfants me prennent la tête pensant que je suis un danger pour les autres parce que je suis vieille , bourrée de medicaments etc...... j'ai bien sûr l'accord de mon médecin qui lui sait très bien que ma difficulté c'est de marcher pas de conduire !!!! en plus transports en commun veut dire ma pauvre awaï en garde quelque part alors que tout ce qu"elle ne connait pas c'est panique !!!! ça y est elle réclame à manger et mange ses croquettes sans que j'ajoute quoique ce soit 7mois et 1/2que je la caline je suis contente du résultat !!!!!au fait isa pourquoi dis - tu que tu n'as pas de fête ???? le 22 février c'est bien pourtant ton prénom !!!!contente pour toi et tes protégées que tu puisses les gâter sans difficultés cest un souci de moins mais un travail en plus !!!!j'espère que la tempête n'invitera pas mes ardoises à un envol en commun . bonne tempête sans dégat à toutes

----------


## armance

oui ça va souffler sec cette semaine me suis cassée les vents de ce matin 100km/h ont achevé de destroy ma vitre arrière de caravane
Suis en Ariège ça souffle moins mais je crois que dans peu de jours ça va bien aérer aussi!
J'attends avec impatience que Vela soit attrapée car elle sympathise avec un gardien d'abattoir!!
Elle mange sur son pas de porte, il faut juste qu'elle le franchisse et le tour sera joué!! Mais faut pas faire d'essai sinon la confiance sera perdue! Pénible la gamine!! Elle sait se faire désirer celle là!!
j'espère que tu ne vas pas courir derrière tes morceaux de serre!!
Jaspée sur ton île tu dois être aux premières loges
Michèle va essayer de suivre la lapin échoué dans mon jardin
Vahick va s'accrocher à son toit
bonne nuit les filles

----------


## michele

bonjour les coupines !!
la tempête n'a rien embarqué chez moi , apparemment car il fait encore nuit ,
la cage de mon fufu est encore là , il a pu la réintégrer ce matin bien content ..

la date approche pour le départ de mes tits bouchons et j'en suis déjà malade ..
les crocs sont sortis , et je les sens bien sur mes doigts..ils vont sacrément me manquer..

Maryne , ma fille (adoptive mais pas adoptable ... en fait c la nièce de mon premier mari..) que j'ai élévé
de 4 ans à 14 et demi ....arrive samedi ..ce n'était pas prévu ...mais en larme , alors j'ai craqué bien sur !!
un grand merci aux services sociaux et au conseil général pour l'avoir envoyé dans l'antre de satan (son père)
il est en train de me la bousiller ..moi qui est tant bataillée pour réussir à la remettre debout ..jsuis dégoutée !!
j'avais prévenu ces services , mais évidemment il ne m'ont pas cru et l'on envoyé en FA sur la RP pour qu'elle soit
près de lui ..et là il vient de les prévenir qu'il ne veut plus entendre parler d'elle (elle va avoir 16 ans en Mars et est sur la RP depuis mi-juillet ) elle a été abandonné à la naissance à la maternité , récupéré par mon ex beau frère et maltraité par sa femme , jusqu'à ce qu"on me la donne à 4 ans ...tant d'injustice et d'enfants flingués à cause de leur enquête mal faite Grrrr g la rage contre ce système de merd* et ne pouvoir rien faire de plus me rend folle ...mais je ne peux rien faire sans me mettre en tort ....j'en crêve depuis plus d'un an ..

heureusement que j'ai tous mes loulous autour de moi , c ma force , ce qui me permet d'avancer .. et c l'anniversaire de mon fiston ..27 ans , ça passe ..mais il est sur Toulouse c loin ..

c'était mon tour pour les jérémiades (mon fils se nomme Jérémy hihihi!!) désolée mais ça me fait du bien de partager ma tristesse avec vous mes coupines ...après ça pèse moins lourd !!

gros bisous à toute en espérant que la tempête n'a pas fait de dégat chez vous !!

----------


## circe6217

coucou michele, maryne a la chance d'avoir quelqu un sur qui elle peut comter et chez qui se réfugier...toi !! tout le monde n'a pas cette chance..
elle va pouvoir gratouiller des cochonnoux ça va la distraire ...

----------


## circe6217

comter et compter aussi lol

----------


## michele

comment ne pas craquer ..... sont trop mimis mes tits boudins !!!!


merci Circé ...bisous

----------


## catis

Alors le 22 fevrier c'est ma fête bien sûr,mais suite à une modification du calendrier et des dates de fêtes après ma naissance,je me retrouve aussi avec mon anniversaire ce même jour,donc pas de fête,jamais!!!car les deux le même jour,donc m**de à ceux qui ont une fête et un anniversaire!na!!!
Et puis maryne va être contente de gouter du cochonou grillé,oui oui,j'y tiens,ça va la remonter à bloc!!!
Oui,ils ont quel âge?ils vont être placés en familles?il faut qu'ils mangent des croquettes avant de partir,les adoptants ne feront pas de bouillie,pense-y,des croquettes sêches pour mini crevette premier âge,ça doit bien exister?
Ce matin,il fait trop mauvais temps,je ne vais pas au marché,je reste à préparer des escargots.
Quant à vahick,vu le mauvais temps,tu as intérêt à lester ta voiture si tu dois partir,ils annoncent 140 km/h,en décembre,on aura tout vu,on a les tempêtes d'equinoxe en décembre...la deuxième serre va bien se démantibuler aussi,j'ai déjà les boules pour la première,le plastique est déchiré,pas de sous pour en racheter,tous mes semis de dessous perdus,et pas le temps de tenter de la remonter,super!!!!

----------


## vahick

oui t'inquiète isa ma voiture est lourde !! rien qu"avec moi et ma grosse louloute !!!!! si vraiment c'est trop dangeureux je peux à la limite attendre le samedi matin et partir de bonne heure , la fiesta c'est le soir . 
j'ai aussi le poids de 2 douzaines de bouteilles de cidre plus les bagages ça devrait aller , on va prendre son temps . pas de bobos à la maison mais il parait que le pire reste à venir !!!! bon courage les travailleuses .

----------


## michele

mes petits boudinoux n'ont qu'un mois et demi , et leurs crocs viennent juste de sortir ...alors pour les croquettes ont va attendre un peu ...que les autres sortent !!! mais ils dévorent la paté que je leur ai acheter mélangé au lait
maternisé ...les croquettes starter aussi mais bien ramolli dans le lait ...ils préfèrent la paté !!
ils ne seront placés qu'à 2 mois et demi et sevrés bien sur ...mais ils doivent avoir leur 1ère visite chez le véto et avoir la primo vaccination ...et c 40 Km aller , pas sur que la maitresse accepte de me les ramener après ... mes larmes vont peut être la convaincre ..ou celle de Maryne , si elle pleure pas je lui mettrai des coups de pieds dans les tibias ...ça fait bien mal ..donc ça devrait marcher !!
là le plus gros est si dodu , que oui on dirait un rosbeef sur pattes MIAM MIAM !!!!! avec des ptites patates sautées ds la graisse d'oie ...un régal ...jvous en garde un bout ???
Pour Marynette , sa référente m'a dit ce matin qu'elle demandait une audience auprès du juge
afin que son père vienne s'expliquer ....que les services ce sont bien rendu compte de l'erreur faite 
en l'envoyant sur la RP ....ils en font trop souvent des erreurs et qui paye le prix de leurs conneries ???
bon jvais m'occuper de mes gros bidons !!!!!!! des amours de gros cochonnoux !!!!

----------


## michele

j'espère que tout le monde va bien après cette tempête ...
Armance , je passe demain chez toi ...voir si tout va bien ainsi que le lapinou ...
pour aujourd'hui c bon , g bossé ce matin/midi ... je ne bouge plus de chez moi !!
que d'arbres à terre etc .... et ça repart ce soir !! Grrrr !!!!

----------


## armance

En Ariège ça a démarré il y a quelques heures et il y a du petit bois par terre les buches dans la cheminée se consument comme des allumettes !!
J'espère pas de dégats car déjà en partant le reste de ma vitre arrière de la caravane était au milieu du terrain !! C va être le chaos dans ma caravane!!
Faudrait voie dans la maison si tout est ok le papi a les clés (si des tuiles sont tombées ou quoi...
merci bisous

----------


## jaspée

coucou tout le monde !! ca bouge sur ce post !!  ::  contente de retrouver les copines !!
voila, je suis rentrée  ce matin pour finir, car pas de batia toute la journée de vendredi pour cause de tempête !!
mon z'homme avait un scanner à passer pour son dos vendredi en fin de matinée, je suis donc repartie des ardennes le jeudi soir, dodo à Paris chez la copine, départ à 5 h du mat... bouchon d'une demie heure (pour cause de travaux...) et reste de la route sous les rafales de vent et la pluie plus ou moins torrentielle !!! faut etre completement zinzin, mais je l'ai fait quand meme !! 5 heures de route (meme pas peur...) et à un moment, on roulait tous à 40 km/h car trop de pluie, on voyait plus rien !!
enfin, on est arrivé à Fromentine pour s'entendre dire qu'il n'y a pas de bateau... nuit à l'hotel avec les chiens... et batia enfin à 9h30... comme y'avait encore de la mer... Saxo a fait un gros BEEEUUUUURRK... l'a pas la papatte marine ce pôvre toutou...
pour info ma belle Isa, il a du meta... et des gluc... depuis des lustres deja... mais malgré tout ca, son arthrose se détériore de plus en plus... il a pas mal, mais ses années de galère lui ont bouzillé les articulations..
Michèle, si tu fais du cochonou grillé, j'arrive de suite !!! j'adore ca  :Big Grin:  !! Sont trop beaux tous, leur petite tête au dessus de la barrière... j'adoooore !
Bon, je vous laisse pour ce soir, gros  ::  à tous, je reprend le batia demain pour aller chercher ma soeur et ses 2 marmots !! et oui, quand on aime, on compte pas !!

----------


## armance

Les filles sont dans le finistère ...peut être en panne EDF entre autres...! 
On attend des nouvelles car c'est cata si congélo ne marchent pas...
Des news quand vous pourrez les filles
bisous les autres survivants et merci Michèle d'avoir mis à sécher l'intérieur de ma caravane qui n'a plus de vitre arrière..!
Bisous toutes

----------


## michele

bon déjà une de rescapée  ::  c déjà ça ... je commençais à m'inquiéter  ::  juste Armance et moi
depuis la tempête !!
T folle de faire la route avec ce déluge ...tu es mère de famille nombreuse kan même !! :Big Grin: 
bon les autres donnés des news SVP !!!!
Oups , j'avais pas vu Armance , t'inquiète j'y retournerai lundi ..demain ils annoncent
un peu de soleil ..ça aura peut être sêché
bisous les coupines !! ::

----------


## jaspée

suis peut etre mère de famille nombreuse !! mais ils étaient tous avec moi !! si notre heure était venue, on s'rait partis au paradis ensemble !! :: 
mais on a pas fini not temps sur cette sacrée vieille carcasse de terre !! ::

----------


## michele

où ben tant mieux ...je n'ai pas encore assez profité de vous ...g pas eu ma dose !!!!
j'en veux encore !!!!! :: et de plus je ne connais pas le ptit dernier ....

----------


## jaspée

ce s'ra pour la prochaine fois !! promis  :: 


Voila mes 2 "monstres" et leur canapé !!  ::

----------


## catis

La vache,ta crevette devenue gambas deviens franchement une langouste,il est énooorme....
Non,j'ai beau être dans un département sinistré,le morbihan,on n'a même pas eu de panne électrique,na!!!c'est juste que c'est notre quinzaine d'enfer avec les marchés,et que je n'ai même pas le temps de regarder mes messages,j'en ai 57 ce soir...et oui,deux marchés aujourd'hui,deux demain,l'enfer,les chiens se font royalement chi*r...en plus ils vont rester longtemps seuls demain,ça va être dur,on sera absentes toutes les deux de 9h à 19h...il va y avoir des dégats dans la maison je pense...mais bon,un WE par an,ce n'est pas la mort quand même,mais je n'ai personne pour les sortirs...
Sinon,pas de dégat avec cette tempête,le portail à racrocher un peu,la deuxième serre à consolider,mais rien de cassé...et du courrant en continue...
Bon,je file manger et au lit,demain sera une longue longue journée....
gros bisounounours les fiiiilles...

----------


## jaspée

super si la tempête a cessée de tout sacager chez toi !! ici, pas de dégat pour moi non plus ! mes chvous vont bien et les clotures sont toujours en place !  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, pas beaucoup de temps pour venir vous lire en ce moment!!!!! il a neigé cette nuit mais plus pour embêter le monde qu'autre chose, mais je pense que demain très froid!!!! c'est temps de saison et mieux que cette tempête!!! je pense qu'on sera tous d'accord!!!sinon isa tu n'auras pas mes roukinofs en ragoût pour noel car je les ai mangé ce midi!!!tans pis pour toi!!!je vais en prendre d'autres mais il faut que je les trouve!!!!!!!!!!!des roukinofs c'est rare!!sinon michèle a de très beaux cochonous, super beaux!!!!je pense que la séparation va être dure!!! pour eux comme pour elle!!!mais elle ne peut pas tout garder. j'espère que le marché a été bon!!!! sinon dans le grand nord ras!!!!alors bonne soirée à tortoutes et bjrfkjaiojfajqlkm

----------


## Coline54

Coucou par ici, je vois que tout le monde a survécu à cette satanée tempête, ouffff
Ici peu de dégâts par contre toujours en alerte pour les crues cette fois et la neige arrive aussi vivement le printemps je vous le dit
J'espère que les marchés de Cath ont bien marché histoire de mettre un peu de beurre dans les epinards
Je vous lis toujours avec assiduité même si je ne poste pas

----------


## catis

Non,les marchés sont catastrophiques,on vend à peine 10°/o de ce qu'on vendais l'an passé à la même période et au même prix....Je pense que l'on va arrêter...on ne peut pas continuer comme ça.

----------


## catis

maiis je vous rassure,c'est le cas de tout les vendeurs....observez vous sur les marchés,vous achetez une barbapapa pour vos gosses à 2 euros,une petite chinoiserie à 1 euro,et hop je part du marché,même ceux qui bossent et ont leur paye...je ne comprends pas,on va  vers une terrible dévaluation de l'euro qui ne vaudra plus rien,et capitaliser sous le matelas ne sert à rien...mais bon,la peur tenaille les gens.Merçi les médias,donc nous coulons...voilà,mais bon j'ai un autre métier et tenter de trouver du boulot autrement,mais ce n'est pas gagné non plus...ça fait 6 mois que je cherche...

----------


## catis

J'ai une très mauvaise nouvelle ce soir,Ulysse nous a quitté.C'est dur.On n'a rien pu faire pour lui,il etait très essouflé,on a appelé le veto,il etait parti avant son arrivé,sans doute un AVC ou une hemorragie.C'etait un grand malade,il est parti dans les bras de cath,tranquillement,sans souffrance,c'est notre seule consolation.Voilà.

----------


## POLKA67

Oh quelle tristesse juste avant les fêtes  :: ....rip Ulysse veille sur tes maîtresses comme elles ont veillé sur toi jusque là...une autre étoile dans le ciel...

----------


## michele

Grosses pensée pour vous les filles et RIP brave Ulysse ... veille sur elles où ke tu sois !!!
Courage , vos louloutes ont besoin de vous !!! gros bisous

----------


## armance

Le bel Ulysse crème des crèmes 70 kg d'amour
Je t'embrasse ton regard m'apportera toujours du réconfort, ton passage avec nous, humains, a été que du bon merci le chien
Les filles : vous avez des chiens qui tirent leur révérence en essayant de vous importuner le moins longtemps possible : brutal oui mais éléguant
Je pense fort à vous : ça fait beaucoup en peu de temps mais Shouki comme Ulysse ont été aidés au maximum pour leurs ennuis de santé, donc merci les filles de ce que vous avez fait pour eux et soyez fières de les avoir eus à vos côtés

----------


## jaspée

c'est le coeur lourd que je lis ce message ce soir, pauvre ulysse, il est parti de sa démarche si aérienne, rejoindre le paradis des toutous et sa chère Shouki... on ne verra plus sa grosse truffe taquiner Doudoune dans sa cage, ni son regard si doux suivre le moindre de vos déplacements à l'affut de la promenade du soir....
Bienheureux loulou, toi qui a eu la chance de partager la vie de ces filles merveilleuses qui vous ont tout donnés, veille sur elles du haut de ton arc en ciel, et donne leur le courage de surmonter la tristesse qui règne au fond de leur coeur...
RIP joli "tas de poils", bisous sur la truffe !!

----------


## manou 85

Ce sont des moments bien difficiles.
Je pense ien à vous.

----------


## Coline54

Repose en paix bel Ulysse, tu es parti rejoindre Shouki .... je ne sais que dire aux filles c'est tellement soudain :: 
Je pense bien à vous Isa et Cath ::

----------


## Michèle B

Ulysse était magnifique 
cette photo est très belle 

au revoir Ulysse ; tu laisseras un grand vide 

je pense bien à vous 2

----------


## catis

Merçi à vous toutes pour vos gentils messages,on est bien tristounettes ici,mais la vie continue...

----------


## armance



----------


## POLKA67

Le pacha de ces louloutes, elles doivent le chercher...

----------


## catis

non,elles ont bien compris,elles l'ont vu mort,c'est même calya qui a eu un aboiement bizarre pour prévenir qu'ulysse n'allait pas bien,elles savent,alors elles sont tristounettes,surtout calya qui etait super copine de bêtises avec ulysse,mais ça passera.On a fait une petite balade avec les deux voisines,le moral est moyen ,mais ça va...elles ne le cherche pas du tout.Par contre elles ne rejouent pas encore ensemble.

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: je passais en coup de vent lire les nouvelles , je n interviens pas toujours mais je suis ,  et ce soir je tombe sur cette bien triste nouvelle , le beau loulou s en est allé 
il est si beau sur les photos , il va manquer dans le paysage le gros , il en a eu de la chance de vous avoir ce gros , je ne trouve pas les mots , je sais que cette année sera pour vous une sale année , shoukinette puis ulysse , pt pére s est envolé chez vous  pour rejoindre princesse shouki , ils auront ete de merveilleux compagnons , et vous de magnifiques mamans , on le sait la vie est ainsi faite , on perd toujours ceux que l on aime trop tot 
des calinous aux 2 louloutes et aux voisines , ulysse , shouki encore une fois le titre de ce post va changer  :: mais vous y resterez a tout jamais des acteurs principaux  
 ::  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, encore une bien triste nouvelle pour Isa et Cath, que dire??? elles ont tant aimé cet ulysse avec son regard si doux!!!! le principal est qu'il n'a pas souffert, cela faisait un petit moment qu'il avait des problèmes!!! il a eu la chance de rencontrer cath et isa et de finir sa vie chez elles, entouré de leur amour!!!! cela doit faire un grand vide et calya et tana doivent aussi sentir ce gouffre énorme. 2011 Va finir, sale année pour vous cath et isa, en plus les marchés de donnent rien!!! par ici pareil le samedi matin c'est le marché et la semaine dernière pas grand monde!!! ils sont tous dans les grandes surfaces sans doute pour acheter leur noel à crédit vu l'augmentation du coût de la vie!!!! avec l'euro personne n'a rien vu venir et cela ne sera pas de mieux en mieux. Bon Noel à toutes si je ne reviens pas sur le post d'ici là, gros bisous à cath et isa à qui je pense bien fort et que j'encourage du fond de mon coeur.

----------


## vahick

salut à ttes : isa en relisant le départ de ce bel ulysse , tu parles d'essouflement c'est bien ce qui arrivait à awaï après son opération , j'ai passé une nuit auprès d'elle avant d'appeler ma véto qui m'a fait tt de suite venir et l'électro a décelé des extrasystoles qui sont soignées avec 1comprimé et1/2 de cib....ne on me donne le generique :be....pril mylan . bonne journée et joyeux noël pour les 4 pattes et leurs maitresses

----------


## vidau fabienne

pensées pour ulysse et dame tartine qui  l a rejoint , manou bon courage a toi aussi , c est tellement triste , petite loupiote , s est endormie aussi pour toujours 
 ::  ::  ::  :: tellement de tristesse pour vos loulous , 
bonnes fetes quand meme , les autres nous poussent il faut s en occuper ,un bon noel au cas ou je pourrais pas passer , pour les  supertmarchés chez nous tranquillou , mais on fait que la bouffe  pas de jouets ni d electro ni de fringues , aujourdh ui ca va surement commencer a bouger

----------


## jaspée

oui, les signes etaient bien ceux d'une insuffisance cardiaque... 
j'espère que les affaires vont reprendre un peu sur les marchés, sinon vous allez devoir reprendre la tenue d'infirmière les filles...  :: 
je travaille à Noel... vais me déguiser en sapin pour amuser le peuple.. bisous les filles !!

----------


## catis

oui,sauf qu'il avait une bonchite chronique et que son coeur n'etait pas malade...l'essouflement venait de la bronchite,elle n'etait pas d'origine cardiaque,mais maintenant que la bronchite ai fatigué son coeur,c'est possible....

----------


## armance

Je n'ai pas bien compris : Manou, tu as perdu un animal Tartine? 
Si c'est le cas dis nous en plus et mets nous une petite photo?
Bisous les filles

----------


## catis

mais quand manou a perdu un de ses petits?lequel?moi non plus j'ai rien su.C'est la série?

----------


## manou 85

Jeudi dernier pendant la tempête.

Je suis rentrée  après une absence, mes trois loustics sont allés dans le jardin le temps de faire la sortie hygiénique.... le portail s'est décroché à cause du vent, le temps que je ressorte il ne restait plus que deux de mes poilus.
Pensant que tartine s'était réfugiée dans le jardin sous l'auvent j'ai pris la lampe pour la récupérer.....rien dans le jardin

Je suis allée sur l'espace vert derrière la maison rien.......j'ai ressorti la voiture pour faire le tour du quartier jusqu'à 3 heures du matin......

J'ai prévznu la police municipale, les pompiers, la SPA, les employéds communaux, mis des affichettes dans les commerces et dans les boites à lettres des masons habitées......

Jeudi midi, le policier municipal est venu me prévenir que Tartine avait été retrouvée dans la haie de la caserne des pompiers, elle avait creusé pour se faire un nid et ils l'ont trouvé morte dimanche après midi.

Tartine était une retraitée d'élevage née en 1996, elle avit passé dix ans à faire des bébés dans un élevage, avait chassé l'hiver et pouponner l'été. L'age venu, elle état moins productive et son type moins à la mode........ quand j'ai perdu ma dernière mâtine j'ai voulu adopter une retraitée pour lui offrir une fin de vie plus familiale.
Tarine est arrivée chez moi en 2006........une boule de poils pourie de chez pourrie on voyait plus le blanc des tâches fauves !! vive le jet d'eau et la boue.........elle s'était super bien habituée à la maison ou elle vivaiten compagnie de Jules, parson et de Camilla  x beagle harrier.

ce n'est pas la fin que j'esperais pour ma Dame Tartine, elle qui aimait tant son confort auprès du radiateur, couchée près de ses copains.

J'ai un sentiment de cendre, une sorte de culpabilité...pourquoi les ai je laisser sortir un pipi de plus quelle importance  !!!!

je me sens coupable !! Tartine avait sans doute un mauvais karma. Ma belette va me manquer.
repose en paix ma Belette.

----------


## catis

Tu sais,manou,on se culpabilise toujours,moi pour shouki ,mais même pour ulysse qu'on voulait ramener à l'ecole veto depuis une dizaine de jours car il allait bien mais il nous semblait bizarre,mais trop de boulot,pas le temps,et puis voilà,ça arrive,c'est dur...courage ma douce,on est toutes les deux dans la peine.gros bisous.

----------


## armance

bisous manou, ben oui on a toujours quelque chose  se reprocher ! Mais faut penser différemment et vois tout le + car personne ne peut dire ce qu'il se serait passé si vous n'aviez pas agi comme ce que vous vous reprochez...
Ulysse aurait peut être été prolongé mais dans quel état, Tartine, de ne pas être allée pisser cette fois là aurait eu un problème rénal...vous et personne ne peut savoir
Faut juste laisser les êtres partir et avoir le plaisir de les avoir côtoyés et de s'être enrichi à leur contact
Bisous les filles et profitez bien des vivants

----------


## jaspée

oui, je rejoinds armance dans ses propos... le destin est là, et il nous prends ce que nous avons de cher.. mais on peut se dire qu'on a des supers souvenirs et que ce qui doit arriver arrive... rien ne sert de culpabiliser... quand l'heure est venue, on fait avec... meme si ca fait mal !!
Rip jolie tartine, t'avais une bouille bien sympa !! suis sure que là haut, tu vas retrouver des amis qui t'attendent !!
suis de tout coeur avec toi Manou ::

----------


## vahick

bien triste pour toi manou mais tu n'as rien à te reprocher c'est normal de faire sortir ses chiens quand on a été absente . elle était bien vieille ta dame tartine c'était son heure après ces 5ans dans la chaleur de ta maison . petit à petit ta peine va s'atténuer avec le temps qui passe . courage et passe quand même de bonnes fêtes .

----------


## michele

RIP Dame Tartine ....gros bisous Manou !!
une tite photo de ta 3ème louloute , et son histoire .....seront les bienvenus  :: 

mes cochonnoux vont bien ..la toute petite se nomme Zoé et elle est pratiquement 
aussi grosse que sa soeur Mia ...et oui ils ont des noms ...Maryne est passée par là !!! :: 

Mammouth est en phase d'avoir le sien ..il est finalement juste un peu plus gros que ses soeurs

et le terrible c Sumo , il est énorme ::  et riche en gueule ...mais adorable bien sur !!

je vous embrasse toute très fort et passez un bon réveillon de Noël avec vos poilus 

Bisous bisous et courage .... ::

----------


## manou 85

Merci pour vos petis mots !!
cela me réchauffe le coeur. ::

----------


## jaspée

merci pour les nouvelles des cochonouxxx !! bravo à maryne pour les prénoms, sont bien mignons tous... 
bonnes Fêtes à tous, boulot à Noel, et jour de l'an dans les ardennes !
bisous mes amies, je pense bien à vous  ::

----------


## armance

Coucou les loulouttes,
Ce soir je mettrai une ou 2 vidéos avec shouki et Ulysse et quelques photos ou vidéos des animaux de là où je suis
Je passerai le réveillon avec 1 chien Toutoune et mon chat Nikita, et ce soir petite gâterie aussi pour les 3 chats et les 2 chevaux d'ici
Pas d'humains avec moi ! Non mais!
Bisous bonne journée, attention à la vésicule et au foie et PROFITEZ de ceux qui vous accompagnent ...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Mon p'tit souple !! :: 

TITUS DHDLL, un vrai nom en particule pour ce petit loulou qui a connu plusieurs maitres, vendu une première fois pour le dur métier d'étalon.......mais au moment ou les dents définitives sont sortis y avait une absence empêchant  la confirmation retour chez l'élveur ( il y a une charte chez le jack russel si le chien n'est pas confirmé, l'éleveur s'engage à reprendre le chiot) deuxième fois un couple travailant toute la journée ---------destruction......re retour.........un chasseur mais trop chochotte.....retour--------------et puis moi qui vient de perdre ma Mémére Inès de faon brutale (retournement d'estomac) et sa fille qui déprime ne veut plus sortir...ne mange plus...ne sort plus............je connaissais le jack russel car mon plus jeune fils avait une pepette qui m'avait beacuoup séduite par son allant et son caractère..........j'appelle l'éleveur, on est au mois de février....pas de chiots.......mais un jeune à replacer....11 mois......me précise pas chasseur car comme la forêt vendéenne est riche en gibier et que j'adore les longues ballades...bon on fait un essai, je lui précise que c'est ma chienne qui sera l'élément décisif ilfaut qu'ils se plaisent....

J'arrive à l'élevage avec ma canimobile, on va chercher Titus dans son box, j'ouvre mon coffre et là ce fut le coup de foudre canin.....

Titus re-baptisé JULES est devenu le cador de la maison, il   a redonné la pêche à Médéa et ses facéties m'ont permis d'oublier ma peine.
IL est le cheri de la maison et me vaut maints plaisanteries....le Jules à sa mèmère !!! mais nous deux on s'en fout. On s'aimeeuuuuu !!!

----------


## catis

Bon,alors moi j'ai un problême,lulla est en chaleur et le mâle est là,donc elle est pleine,je propose à ses maitres une stérilisation rapide ou la piqûre de lysine pour faire passer les chiots,soit 220 euros de ste et 200 pour la piqûre chez mon ancien veto,180 et 80 chez mon nouveau,mais c'est bien trop cher,bien entendu,ils préfèrent tuer les chiots,je fais quoi?je cogne?ça m'ennerve!!!si vous saviez!!!!je suis quand même bien démunie face à ces deux  vieux c....

----------


## vahick

c'est pas possible tu le fais exprès pour qu'on s'interesse à toi isa en cherchant les emm...es!!!! triste plaisanterie hélas !!!!!comment leur faire comprendre ?????en leur disant que vu l'âge de leur chienne elle risque d'en mourir ou elle est vraiment trop jeune pour que ça marche ? voir si ton véto ne peut pas leur faire la leçon ? bon courage mon isa tu n'avais pas besoin de ça pour le moral !!!!petit paquet escargots est bien parti . bises

----------


## catis

lula a 5/6 ans,elle n'est pas vieille,et ils s'en foutent royalement qu'elle crêve,et leur veto(le plus cher) dit qu'ils ont des sous,ils peuvent payer,oui,mais ils preferent tuer les chiots.Que veux-tu,je ne peux rien faire.Donc je vais laisser cette pauvre chienne mener sa portée à terme,puis je les laissent se démerder avec les chiots.Et rebelote dans 6 mois,charmants les braves gens de la campagne...;

----------


## michele

avec les chiots ça va être vite fait ...pas besoin de sortir des ronds pour les eutha proprement ...
c souvent comme ça malheureusement dans nos campagne !! Pffff mais quoi faire ????
heureusement qu'elles ont croisé votre route ces louloutes ...

Manou ...de kel race était ta Dame Tartine ...elle est encore plus petite que ton Jack !!
Jaspée ..bon courage pour ce soir et ne te prend pas les pieds dans tes guirlandes ...fais nous
une photo ...mon beau sapin , roi des forets ..

mes cochonoux ont bien grossi ...la gamelle est bonne ...
même en photos ils me font craquer !!
c des amours ....ils vont me manquer c sur ...

Passez toute un bon réveillon et Joyeux Noël !!!!! gros bisous et léchouilles aux poilus !!

----------


## manou 85

Oh les p'tites gueules d'amour !!! 

sont craquants comme tout !!! 

Dame tartine est un jack (pour faire simple basse et rentre dans un rectangle - 26 cm au garrot pour un poids de 5 ou 6 kg)
Jules est un parson ( + 32 cm au garrot pour un poids de 8 à 9 kg)

Le type a changé depuis la séparation des deux races en fait  on mariait  encore j  dans les années 2002/2003 les jacks et les  parsons  et au moment de la confirmation on différencie en jack ou parson;
en fait le parson doit être le plus blanc et le moins tâcheté.

Pour Lula quoi faire une piqure abortive ? en parler à la nièce qui prendra peut être la décision ??????

pas facile !!! 

Si je ne repasse pas passer de bonnes fêtes avec les êtres qui vous sont chers à 4 pattes ou à deux pattes.

----------


## jaspée

me prépare pour ce soir... je prendrais une photo, promis !! ils ont du décorer l'hopital pour noel...
 :: trop migons tes loulous, manou, dommage que dame tartine soit partie... 
les cochonoux sont tout simplement craquants... je comprend que tu vas avoir du mal à les lacher... ils sont des bouilles irresistibles !
Ma pauvre Isa, ces 2 ca** co*** ne font vraiment rien pour toi ! tu te démène comme une folle... et pas de retour... trop cher... évidement ! laisser venir des chiens au monde pour en faire quoi... leur foutre la tête sur un mur, les noyer ?? quelle horreur... j'en frémis d'avance... peut etre que la niece pourrait éventuellement avancer les choses....  
bon Noel a vous toutes mes amies, avec vos poilus en tout genre ! moi les miens vont faire un dodo tranquille cette nuit, ils auront la maison pour eux !!
 ::

----------


## catis

la niece n'est pas une niece,c'est juste une filleul,même pas de la famille,donc non,aucun pouvoir de décision,et ne voudra rien payer,en fait elle aide,mais comme moi,pas plus,sauf qu'elle est la filleule du monsieur,c'est tout.
Et oui,trop cher.On préfère tuer les chiots et laisser souffrir la chienne plutôt que de la faire stériliser,ils ont toujours fait comme ça et tué les chiots,alors pourquoi faire autrement?et je ne peux même pas demander d'aide à la FBB,ils ont de l'argent,ils refusent juste de payer autant...vraiment des sal****...

----------


## armance

bon ben comme promis quelques vidéos des poilus qui sont avec moi pour ces fêtes et que je nourris pendant que leurs maitres s'absentent 
Les 3 chats :



Les chevaux :



Le chien Toutoune :



Les 2 frères chats de l'autre maison : vivent dehors :ali et Baba :



voilà pour ma troupe adoptive et bien sur Nikita ma minette avatar est là mais un peu offusquée par tout ce monde ! Elle ne sort pas et cottoit essentiellement le chien Toutoune qu'elle tolère à plus de 1 mètre !!

Je vais voir ma réserve Ulysse et Shouki

----------


## armance

Les 3 gros dans le pré cet été :



et miss Shouki qui veut qu'on l'entende :



bisous

----------


## catis

Joyeux noel à tous et toutes.
Une question vahick,pourrait tu demander à ton veto(celui dont on a discuté jeudi soir quand tu es venue nous voir)combien il prendrait pour stériliser une chienne de 5/6 ans,sans doute pleine,donc hystérectomie,en sachant que les maitres ont de quoi payer,mais qu'ils refusent de payer et que ce sera sans doute à moi de prendre ça en charge et que je ne peux vraiment pas...et quel est le délais,je l'ai vue collée à un chien jeudi ou vendredi,je ne sais plus.En clair,on a combien de jour après la saillie pour trouver une solution,mon veto parle de deux semaines.

----------


## catis

Pensez-vous que je devrais ouvrir un post dons sachant que ces gens ne sont pas riches,mais ils ont de l'argent,ils refusent juste de payer autant,j'essaye de savoir combien ils seraient prêts à payer pour savoir combien il manque,mais ce n'est pas gagné....

----------


## manou 85

Je me rappelle que ma soeur avait été surprise que lors de ses premières chaleurs sa chienne agée de 9 mois avait ugué et avait été saillie   ::   bon c'était sa première chienne et elle n'avait pas compris que la pepette devenait grande.......son véto lui a fait une injection de koi ??????? la pepette n'a pas eu de BBB mais n'a plus jamais été en chaleurs ????

----------


## catis

le medicament pour faire passer les chiots,c'est la lysine,il y en a pour deux fois 40 euros...soit 80 euros,franchement,autant stériliser...

----------


## armance

faudrait que tu demandes à un modo si tu peux faire un post pour cette situation car sans asso derrière... rescue n'aime pas trop !
Expliques la situation : sinon oui je trouve pas mal qu'un post soit ouvert pour récupérer rapidement de quoi la stériliser et on n'en parlera plus!
bisous

----------


## jaspée

et si l'argent est trouvé, les proprios seront ils d'accord ??

----------


## catis

le pire c'est que je n'en suis même pas sûre...mais s' ils se décident,ils paierons une partie je pense,je tente de leur faire payer entre 100 et 120 euros,il en manquerais juste une soixantaine,ou peut-être moins si le veto de vahick est moins cher,j'attends de trouver le moins cher,puis j'aviserais.Et s' il manque juste une petite somme,je ferais envoyer les sous directement chez le veto,sans transiter par moi,mais bon,il faut d'abords qu'ils acceptent...je relance demain,comme tous les jours...c'est galère,et on a gagné trois fois moins que l'an passé à la même période,alors pas facile ici,je reprends mon boulot dés que possible,mais lula devra être stérilisée avant.J'en ai ras le bol et une furieuse envie de tout planter sur place,mais mes deux filles de là-bas me font peine,je ne peux pas les abandonner.J'avoue avoir le moral à ras les paquerettes.Même pas capable de sortir 60 euros.Je me sent minable et nulle ce soir.La mort d'Ulysse me plombe maintenant;
enfin,c'est noel et c'est la joie il parait.

----------


## jaspée

te laisse pas aller ma belle isa, tu as trop de loulous en tout genre qui compte sur toi !! tu as encore fait 2 heureuses rien qu'en les promenant et en leur redonnant confiance dans l'humain... en quelques jours, tu es passé d'une louloute les dents en avant, a une fifille qui vient vers toi pour des caresses et des calins !!
je sais que niveau boulot, c'est pas top, peut etre peux tu reprendre un minima un boulot (meme hors liberal... tu vois ce que je veux dire) histoire de te remettre à flot... sans te priver trop longtemps de ta chère liberté ?? Ulysse etait un gros nounours d'une gentillesse extreme, mais il a choisi de partir vite fait, bien entouré !! il a choisi vos bras à toi et à cath, sans la présence du véto ! c'est la fin de vie qu'il s'est choisi, et c'est ce qu'il voulait ! sa familles, ses humaines préférées, ses poilus à lui....il est mort heureux ! 
je pense fort à vous en ces temps de fête... moi suis condannée à me déguiser en arbre de noel pour faire rire ceux qui n'ont pas de famille dans cet hosto... et ca marche !!
bisous mes chéries, vous laissez pas aller... y'a du monde derrière vous, meme s'ils ne disent rien, car les mots sont pas forcement facile à trouver... A bientot dès que je peux !! ca c'est une promesse pour 2012 !!
 ::

----------


## catis

J'ai cherché du boulot hors libéral,mais en fait en bossant à temps plein,soit 21 jours par mois je ne gagnerais pas assez pour payer mes charges mensuelles  d'urssaf,alors,ça ne vaut pas le coup.Il n'y a que le libéral de possible car on touche le revenu brute et qu'on a donc les moyens de payer nos charges, ailleurs on touche un salaire sans les charges et je dois continuer à les payer même si j'arrête,donc je bosserais pour rien,je n'ai pas vraiment  enviede continuer comme ça,c'est déjà comme ça sur la ferme...
Mais oui,je vais recommencer à bosser comme infirmière en libéral dés janvier,même loin,le problême c'est que j'ai un tel découvert que je vais mettre des mois à remonter la pente,mais bon....il faut bien,on me refuse tous mes prélèvement et je ne sais pas comment les payer,alors...
J'ai contacté quelques asso locales pour lula, le refuge de landerneau,l'apaa,enfin,j'essaye de trouver une sterilisation à un tarif que mes vieux accepterons de payer,et de toutes façons,si je n'ai pas de solution,je laisse tomber,ils tuerons les chiots et merde!!!!je ne peux pas payer pour eux.Et je ne peux pas sauver la terre entière,je n'en ai pas les moyens.Voilà!!!

----------


## jaspée

pas simple tout ca... et y'a meme pas eu de remplacement pour les fetes de proposés ?? si le métier d'infimière à domicile se perd aussi, c'est vraiment le début de la fin du monde....
j'espère que Samba n'a pas eu les faveurs du male.... en plus de lula ?? 
s'ils veulent pas payer, de toute facon... c'est pas à toi de le faire... tu fais deja beaucoup pour eux... et ceux qui s'indigneront de la chose, n'ont qu'a faire un geste pour te donner un coup de patte !! "what else??"
bisous mes amies !! ::

----------


## catis

C'est à dire que pour les fêtes,avec un marché par jour je n'ai pas pu me rendre disponible ailleurs...je serais dispo après les fêtes,vers la mi janvier.Je cherche donc dés début janvier,avant c'etait impossible.

----------


## jaspée

je te souhaite bonne réussite pour un mini de boulot !! vous en avez besoin et les loulous aussi !!
 ::

----------


## vahick

salut isa , je débarque après une panne d'ordi entre autres problèmes , j'ai encore une fois appelé ma véto elle était rentrée mais en chirurgie , je l'appelle pm .bises

----------


## Coline54

Coucou les filles j'ai enfin rattrapé mon retard de lecture, navrée pour Dame Tartine  :Frown: 
Ici petit Noel calme en comité restreint et avant cette "fête" une mauvaise nouvelle pour mon petit Verlaine, je l'ai emmené chez le véto qui s'occupe de mes chatons en FA parce qu'il n'était pas bien...après auscultation direction echographie cardiaque et là le verdict tombe mon amour de Verlaine a le muscle cardiaque bien trop épais et un souffle au coeur.... c'est la galère pour lui donner ses médocs j'avoue avoir un mal de chien quand je planque les medocs dans de la vache qui rigole il trie et dans du paté pareil.... il est sous fortekor F5 pour le reste de sa vie.... quelqu'un connaitrait un générique pour ce médoc ? parce que en ce moment 15€ par mois j'ai du mal cela restreint la qualité des croquettes de mes loulous pfff
Isa j'espère que tu vas vite retrouver un peu de boulot pour remettre a flots les finances, en ce qui concerne les chiens de tes voisins je ne ferai aucun commentaire sous peine de me prendre un avertissement...fallait encore que ça tombe sur toi forcément....

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-sterilisation

J'ai ouvert un post pour lula,dés fois qu'une idée géniale arrive!!!du coté de vahick c'est même tarif que mon veto d'à coté,donc pas interressant,je suis toujours aussi démunie,et toujours refus des maitres de payer autant;
Coline54,pour ton chat,il existe chez le veto un genre de seringue ,tu cale le comprimé au bout(il faut quand même être deux,un pour tenir le chat et un qui glisse la "seringue"dans la bouche du chat,bien au fond,puis tu injecte.En fait le piston pousse le comprimé,ça évite d'y mettre les doigts...ça ne vaut pas bien cher,mais bien pratique même si ça ne marche pas à tous les coups.Au moins on ne se fait pas bouffer.

----------


## Coline54

J'ai investi dans un lance pilule bof bof pas evident avec Verlaine mais bon on tente.... c'est surtout le prix du Fortekor qui coince... je sais qu'il existe l'équivalent pour les humains en bien moins cher mais je ne sais pas le nom....
Pour Lula as tu essayé d'appeler la SPA près de chez toi? ils ont peut être un tuyau pour t'aider....

----------


## jaspée

la molécule contenue dans le Fortekor est le benazépril, tu peux essayer de te le procurer en pharmacie en apportant l'ordonnance du véto  ::

----------


## michele

Maryne est repartie hier midi , et les tiots me quittent cette après midi , car 1ère visite chez le
véto demain ....la petite 1Kg 300 elle profite bien ma Zoé ..Sumo 1Kg 700 !!
Sylvia voulait m'en offrir 1 mais moi j'aime les 4 !!! si j'arrivai à les placer pas trop loin de moi
ça serai le top !!
je me fais violence .. je ne veux plus adopter de jeunes chiens ..si je dois rouvrir ma porte 
et mon coeur ce ne sera que pour des vieux dans le besoin...mais sur ce coup là c dur !!
le week end prochain je sais ou aller si je m'ennuie trop d'eux c déjà ça..et pour Sylvia
un ptit coup de main pour gérer son petit monde c toujours un plus et je verrai mes filleuls
le si gentil Pantoufle et notre Jay National ..en tout cas faut que je me bouge c sur !!
Isa j'espère de tout mon coeur que tu vas trouver une solution pour la louloute ...impossible
d'aider en ce moment mon opération c pour le 9 Janvier et avec les dépassements d'honoraires
c pas la joie , ça fait ch**r !!
bonne fin d'année les copines et merci d'être là en toute circonstance !!!! ça c du bonheur !!
bisouss à toute

----------


## catis

La SPA prés de chez moi?une proposition?l'euthanasie?c'est tout ce qu'ils connaissent,je ne veux pas avoir affaire à eux.
Quant à michele,oui ça va être dur de les voir partir,mais bon,c'est la vie.Tu t'es super bien débrouillée avec ces petits.Et puis pense à la mère,elle va être bien contente de ne plus voir ses asticots....plein de dents.

----------


## michele

oui c sur que Praline en a ras le ponpon ....cette nuit elle a refusé de dormir avec eux ..je l'ai retrouvé
sur mon lit ce matin !!!
la SPA peut être peut t'aider sur le prix du véto , perso à chaque fois que j'ai amené des chatons
à eutha , je n'ai jamais payé ...mais je pleurai comme une madeleine ...ils ont eu pitié de moi jcrois bien !! et les mamans ne m'appartenait pas !! g eu un véto en RP qui ne me faisait jamais payer pour tous les animaux que je lui ramenai et ne m'appartenant pas non plus ..de la mouette avec un problème d'aile ...à la tortue à la carapace cassé ...ici la véto (une Bretonne!!) pas de cadeau !!!!
à la SPA de Niort , les gens sont forts sympa et ils aideraient dans la mesure du possible c sur !!
mais je fais partie de leur FA potentiel , c donc plus facile je suppose !!

----------


## Coline54

Bon courage Michele pour la séparation des boules de poils, ma petite FA part le 14 janvier j'en ai une boule à l'estomac rien que d'y penser.... cela m'a fait mal de laisser sa soeur chez ses adoptants (très bien)....
Isa je pensais a de l'aide niveau tarif SPA pour la stéril de Lula pas a autre chose  ::

----------


## michele

Merci Coline !! mais super bonne nouvelle ...la visite chez le véto est repoussée à la semaine prochaine  ::  :: 
et comme g mon samedi ...nous allons passer le réveillon ensemble ...hum j'aime !!!!! un week-end entier
tous ensemble !!!
les filles pensez vous que je puisse mettre une larme de lait de vache dans de l'eau afin kils apprennent à boire
car maintenant tout le monde mange bien la patée , mais pour que Praline puisse être tranquille il faut
qu'ils puissent boire , et comme l'eau ils ne l'a  voit pas , ils n'en veulent pas !!!  je n'ai plus de lait maternisé ...et c pas donné non plus cette affaire là !!

----------


## catis

je pense qu'à l'âge qu'ils ont ils doivent boire de l'eau.Et je pense que le lait de vache ,riche en lactose,n'est pas très bon,ça va leur filer la  courrante...Donc tu les mets devant la gamelle d'eau et tu mouille ton doigt pour leur montrer ,aussi souvent que nécéssaire,jusqu'à ce qu'ils boivent seuls,avec la soif ils devraient boire vite.Sinon,le lait de chêvre(grande surface)est  plus pauvre en lactose et plus digeste,mais bon,l'idéal c'est l'eau.C'est un vrai boulot de leur apprendre à boire,ils vont tomber le nez dedans,tout renverser,tu va bien rigoler....

----------


## michele

ils mettent bien le nez dedans ..ils éternuent !!
c sur que maintenant c un gros boulot ...la mère ne fait plus rien , juste les faire encore un peu tété !!
dans la paté , je met pas mal d'eau aussi !!
ce matin , g nettoyé bien sur , g changé la couverture au sol , en rentrant à 14 H rebelotte... changement de couverture , j'y ai mis un drap au dessus ...mais alors là kel rigolade , ils foutent le bordel , solution les mettre 
dans la caisse de transport ...mais alors là ..aie aie mes oreilles , Sumo sait aboyer depuis cette nuit , déjà kil était bien bruyant là c super !!! g plus qu'à en laver certains , ils se roulent dedans  :: 
mais kel bonheur de les avoir encore un peu  :: merci Isa !!!!!!

----------


## catis

personne sur mon post d'appel à l'aide et aux bonnes idées  pour lula,je sent que je vais offrir un chiot à chaque refuge qui ne se sera pas manifesté...en plus ils vont faire du fric dessus...non,je vais laisser les maitres les tuer en espérant qu'ils ne seront pas hospitalisés lors de la naissance,parce-que là c'est la panique!!!!je balise.Il reste une petite semaine pour la stérilisation,je ne sais pas quoi faire.Enfin,c'est comme ça,je saurais quoi répondre aux prochaines de la PA qui viendrons me faire la morale sur mon post(vous voyiez à qui je pense...entre autre une qui est venue me gonfler lors de la mort de shouki....armance se souviendra...elle avait été choquée)
Sinon,tout va bien,plus que deux marchés et j'arrête 15 jours.En cherchant du boulot.Voilà.
Bon,je file à la traite...bisounounours,isa...

----------


## armance

Tu peux compter sur 30 € pour la stérilisation
bisous

----------


## catis

Merçi armance,mais surtout n'envois rien,je ne suis pas certaine qu'avec même la somme complête ils accepteraient,donc j'attends de savoir la somme possible et je leur propose.De toutes façon le veto attendra bien quelques jours pour être payé,et il accepte un paiement en trois fois.J'attends de voir combien on peut avoir,je vais déjà leur dire que ça coutera seulement 150 euros...je vais bien voir....C'est un travail de longue haleine alors que le temps presse,ils sont chiants.

----------


## michele

je suis Armance pour 20 E (désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus!) et je vais essayer de gratter les coupines ...

Sinon g une super nouvelle ....je suis tellement heureuse !!!!!!!

les enfants de mon Papy , me prennent tous les petits  ::  :: 
Sa fille m'en prend deux , son petit fils m'en prend un et sa petite fille le 4ème !! :: 
je le verrai grandir ...kel bonheur !! ils ont des hotels ..apparts en loc ...donc aucun 
soucis pour mes bébés !! ils vivent dans le coin le plus beau de Royan , ça va être 
une vie de Pacha pour chacun d'eux  ::  et ce sont des passionnés d'animaux , c bien pour cela 
que l'ont s'entend aussi bien du reste !!
c vraiment un beau cadeau de Noël , je n'en reviens pas encore ...

----------


## jaspée

super michèle !! suis super heureuse pour les loulous !!! tu vas les voir grandir les cochonoux !!!
isa, je suis armance et michèle pour la stérilisation, mais je suis pas sure que ce soit la bonne solution...
mes cocottes, suis dans les ardennes pour un aller retour rapide... groumf...
dès que je peux, je vous redonne des nouvelles !!!  ::

----------


## armance

Super Nouvelle Michèle!
bravo !
bisous les filles

----------


## momo

Mais c est un vrai miracle...hier aucun adoptants pour les petits loulous et aujourd hui...ils ont tous une famille!!!!
WAOUHHHHH....
Comme quoi il suffit d une seule phrase pour que tout change....

----------


## catis

surtout,n'envoyez rien,je vais leur en parler demain,ils peuvent encore refuser...et dans ce cas je vais me facher.Pas après vous mes cheries,mais contre ces deux emmerdeurs....ce pense que ça suffira de toutes façons;je tiens à ce qu'ils payent la majeur partie de la  stérilisation.Non mais,faut pas charrier  non plus!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes et excusez moi de mon absence, pas vraiment le temps!!! bref cela n'apporterait à personne de savoir pourquoi, bref, isa je comble le manque à payer pour la stérilisation ou autre soin de cette chienne, tu as mon adresse mail, ou tu mets sur ce post mais je n'ai jamais plus d'alerte message, pourquoi? ou tu me contacte en mp pour me tenir au courant de  la suite mais tu sais que tu peux compter sur moi. je suis super heureuse pour michèle, un cadeau royal pour ses cochonoux, comme quoi!!! il faudrait qu'isa soit aussi récompensée de tout ce qu'elle fait!!!!! et en plus je lui souhaite de trouver une solution pour 2012. Alors bonne fin d'année et bon début à tortoutes et surtout bisounounours isa, je ne t'oublie pas mais suis débordée n'hésite pas à me contacter en mp si tu veux, bonne soirée,

----------


## POLKA67

Isa, tu peux compter également sur 20 € de ma part pour la stérilisation.

----------


## catis

Alors,moi qui comptait manger du cochonou grillé,c'est raté!!!zut alors,on aurait fait une tit bouffe à 4 rescueiennes,un cochonou chacune,finalement je vais laisser lula faire ses petits,avec un peu de chance elle en fera plus  et on pourra faire une super grande fête!!!
Oui,je suis super contente aussi pour les bouboules.
Bon,demain aprem discussion avec mes deux vieux,j'espère pouvoir les décider.Vraiment.Et emmener lula dés lundi ou mardi à la stérilisation.
Merçi à toutes et gros bisounours.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa contente de te voir revenir avec le moral, tu sais que tu peux compter sur moi même si je ne suis pas toujours présente sur le post!!!! contacte moi en mp si tu vois que je ne donne pas suite aux messages du post, il ne faut pas laisser venir au monde des futurs malheureux et en finir une fois pour toute!!!!!n'hésite surtout pas à me contacter pour régler cette affaire de 2 vieux qui n'ont rien compris à la vie!!! moi mes2 roukinofs qui m'en font voir et me donnent beaucoup de travail vont être stérilisés à 6 mois avant de sortir dehors pour leur donner toute leur chance de vivre avec moi le plus longtemps possible!!!! jamais ils ne feront de bb même si c'est la nature ou autre, il y en a assez!!!isa bisous à très bientôt

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...vp-!!!!!/page2
merçi mes copines d'aller signer la petition,le maire de toulouse veut faire euthanasier un staff parce-qu'il n'en veut pas sur sa commune,ce chien est totalement en règle et sa maitresse aussi...il faut bouger.

----------


## jaspée

j'irais faire un tour demain, la je vais me piauter car j'ai 700 bornes de bagnole dans les pattes et je suis crevée !! Chantal, ma douce, n'oublies pas ce que je t'ai dit en MP par rapport à ce que tu m'as demandé de te rappeler !!  :: 
bonne nit mes copines, y'a des parasites sur la ligne, je décroche !! bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Coline54

Coucou les filles pétition signée
Merci Jaspée et Isa pour le nom du médoc pour mon Verlaine
Isa bon courage avec tes 2 vieux....

----------


## vahick

et comment fait-on pour signer cette pétition ?

----------


## vahick

au fait que vient faire chihuahua sous vahick ?c'est pour " illustrer ma léo ?bonne année à toutes surtout pas de soucis de santé , croyez moi le reste c'est peanuts !!!!de gros calins à vos 4 pattes et de gros bisous à vos " petits "pour celles qui en ont ., en toute amitié épistollaire

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée je n'ai reçu en mp, je ne me souviens plus de quoi tu parles, alors dis le moi, bisous et bonne et heureuse année 2012 remplie de bonheur et surtout d'euros!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manou 85

> au fait que vient faire chihuahua sous vahick ?c'est pour " illustrer ma léo ?bonne année à toutes surtout pas de soucis de santé , croyez moi le reste c'est peanuts !!!!de gros calins à vos 4 pattes et de gros bisous à vos " petits "pour celles qui en ont ., en toute amitié épistollaire


Cela a un rapport avec ton nombre de messages.

t(inquiètes plus tu vas poster plus tu vas grandir !!!!!

Sale temps aujourd'hui doux mais humide !!!! les poilus ne sortent que pour leurs besoins et squattent le KNP en venant sniffer dans la cuisine les bonnes odeurs qui s'en dégage..

Bonne soirée à toutes, toux avec vos proches à 2 ou 4 pattes.

----------


## malendrine

> Mais c est un vrai miracle...hier aucun adoptants pour les petits loulous et aujourd hui...ils ont tous une famille!!!!
> WAOUHHHHH....
> Comme quoi il suffit d une seule phrase pour que tout change....


*Momo !!! allons, ça s'appelle un miracle de Noël !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## armance

Vahick tu es chihuahua car tu es entre 1 et 99 messages, ensuite tu changeras de catégorie tous les 100 messages
pour signer tu t'inscris tu donnes ton mail et tu prends un mot de passe ensuite tu va à la pétition que tu veux signer
bisous

----------


## armance

bisous malendrine

----------


## vahick

merci manou et armance d'éclairer ma lanterne mais où donc doi-je m'inscrire pour cette pétition ????Bonne soirée à toutes .

----------


## armance

tu cliques sur le lien mis par Catis dans son message...
bisous

----------


## catis

Bon ,je n'avais plus d'internet alors panique à bords,mais il est revenu.On a baladé les 4 fifilles ce soir,je mettrais des photos demain de samba en train de me faire de gros calinous.
Les maitres n'ont toujours pas dit oui.Je leur ai dit que j'avais 80 euros d'aide et qu'ils ne restait que 100 euros,mais vous comprennez,ils viennent de se payer une machine à laver alors ça suffit....ils m'ennervent!!!
Bon,maintenant lit après un léger repas...on fera la fête plus tard,quand on pourra....avec les 15 kgs de crevettes ramenées ce soir et les crabes,et les bigorneaux....
Donc bonne  et heureuse années à vous toutes mes amies  que j'embrasse bien fort,je vous souhaite plein de bonheur et d'amour pour 2012.
isa.

----------


## catis

*http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/Ar...zer-10831.html*
*
voilà le lien en direct pour signer.
hier 500 signatures 2400 ce soir!!!yeeeessss!*

----------


## armance

signé
bisous les filles

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et surtout bonne et heureuse année 2012 remplie de tous vos souhaits, joie, santé, bonheur et beaucoup d'euros pour tout le monde. La santé avant tout car sans elle on ne peut faire grand chose, alors bon début d'année 2012 et bisajrkjvcvkjam à tortoutes

----------


## armance

Merci Chantal itou et toutous en forme ...
bisous

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour 2012
*Pour ceux qui en ont marre des vœux traditionnels, voici un vœu
chinois, ça change des éternelles joies, santé, prospérité...:
"Que les puces d'un millier de chiens galeux, infestent le cul de celui qui te gâchera
une seule seconde ton année 2012 et que les bras de cet abruti
deviennent trop courts pour qu'il ne puisse jamais se le gratter!"*

----------


## CHANTALNORD

BRAVO FABIENNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!et merci pour ces voeux si bien trouvés!!!!!bisous

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est pas des plus chic mais ca veut bien dire ce que ca veut dire ,non mais on va pas se laisser emmerder  ::

----------


## catis

Alors moi je reviens de chez mes deux vieux,je propose qu'ils n'aient rien à payer mais elle doute,elle dit que la facture arrivera un mois plus tard,je ne sais plus quoi faire ,donc demain j'irais avec 180 euros piqués dans ma caisse et je leur proposerais de venir chercher la chienne après la stérilisation et de payer eux-même la stérilisation,comme ça ils seront certains que c'est payé,et de garder les 180 euros pour remettre sur leur compte...Que faire de plus?

----------


## catis

pour kaiser,2958 signatures ce matin,ça fait du bien tout ça!!!!

----------


## POLKA67

*Bonne année 2012 à toutes ! 
Qu'elle vous soit plus douce que l'année écoulée !*

----------


## armance

Excellent les vœux chinois !! Isa c'est ça qu'il faut leur promettre si ils continuent à faire braire!!
Dés que ça avance tu nous dis pour nos participation pour qu'on te les envoie
bises

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !! 

du coup j'ai piqué tes savoureux voeux chinois pour le mettre sur mon facebook  ::  j'adore!!!

Je vous suis aussi pour une vingtaine d'euros pour la louloutte.

Je me pose juste une question la mamie câlin est elle stérilisée ????

Sont pas faciles les anciens z'ont des a prioris gravissimes...

----------


## catis

non,samba n'est pas stérilisée,mais à son âge avancé je ne me vois pas la faire stériliser...je vais voir pour pillule,et itou pour samba  dans trois mois car je ne pense pas qu'ils vont accepter.Oui,ils sont graves.Et complêtement abrutis.Je commence à saturer sérieusement.Aller les voir me gonfle royalement.

----------


## manou 85

Samba ne va pas tarder à être en chaleur car deux chiennes qui vivent en meute se suivent de près.

----------


## catis

Je viens de me facher avec eux,je leur ai dit de se démerder,que je ne viendrais plus,même pour leur pain frais du matin.J'ai de la peine pour les chiennes,il faudrait leur enlever,mais comment faire?pour l'instant il n'y a pas de maltraitance puisque je m'en occupe bien,mais dans quelques semaines ça va être la panique à bord,et est-ce que les assos vont seulement bouger?ils sont tellement nuls.Je suis très désemparée et vraiment déprimée.

----------


## vahick

je comprends bien que c'est desespérant d'essayer d'aider des gens qui ne se rendent même pas compte de la chance qu'ils ont mais tu ne peux pas aider la terre entière isa , c'est bien sûr triste pour ces pauvres chiennes mais tu ne vas pas te rendre malade. laisse tomber , tu as fait le maxi .tu as déjà bien assez à faire chez toi non ? aller haut les coeurs et courage ça tu n'en manque pas .

----------


## catis

J'espère surtout que ça va faire bouger les choses,j'ai prevenu la filleul de ma décision,et je pourrais toujours aller en douce m'occuper des chiennes tôt le matin,ce sont des lève tard.Pas moi.

----------


## armance

Pas d'accord avec toi Vahick :  on ne laisse pas tomber quand on a commencé... sauf impossibilité absolue!
Par contre ok avec toi de ne pas faire ce qu'on ne peut assurer et qu'on ne peut pas sauver le monde!
Pour en revenir aux loulouttes : tu souhaites ne plus intervenir du tout ? Ne plus les détacher etc ?
Ok ! Mais je ne te crois pas  :Smile: 
Que veux tu que les assos fassent ? 
Malendrine : toi qui suit ce post qu'en penses tu ?
Samba n'est pas si vieille que ça elle aussi devrait être stérilisée! Ca c'est pour remonter le moral d'isa !
Pour Lula il faut voir la somme réunie : je mettrai le complément
bisous Isa

----------


## catis

Mais on a la somme,je leur ai dit,ils refusent car ils pensent reçevoir la facture un mois plus tard...
J'ai envoyé un MP à yamakasi de l'association stephane lamart pour lui demander conseil.
Je vais aller en cachette le matin ,quand je pourrais,avant qu'ils se lèvent,c'est tout ce que je peux faire à ce jour.

----------


## manou 85

bah zut de crotte !!! 

tu leur mâches le boulot et cela ne leur va pas.

Depuis le départ de Tartine, j'ai une place pour la mamie câlinou, tlm est stérilisé à la maison je te le propose si la décision est prise de leur enlever les chiennes.

Des personnes agées ne réfléchissent pas toujours. Un chien n'est pas un meuble. Certes à la campagne, il est coutume que le chien ne soit pas "inserviable" mais quelle vie pour les loulouttes...

----------


## armance

Merci Manou!!
Tu prendrais éventuellement la Samba ?

----------


## catis

et non, samba c'est ma cherie à moi,si j'arrive à faire saisir les chiennes je me garde la mémée,j'adoooore les mémées....non mais!!!pas question de me la piquer manou85....trop mignonne ma petite vieille....mais non,le problême n'est ni la stérilisation,ni le placement des chiennes,le problême c'est leur maitre...je craaaaaque les fiillles...

----------


## armance

Bien essayé manou !!
allez voir ce post !
Isa ça va te rappeler quelque chose de rasta...! http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/39640-SOS!-2-chiens-%28BA-un-X%29-et-1-petite-chienne-sans-soins-ds-la-crasse!-%2895-78-27%29?p=903948#post903948

Isa avec tes vieux, je ne vois plus qu'un contrat avec la mafia !! Je mets 30€ .... :Cool:

----------


## catis

ok pour la mafia donc on change la recherche,ce serait pour un contrat...ou pour un poison...
Non,je rigole,mais mes deux filles ne sont pas dans l'etat de ton cas,armance,elles sont bien soignées à ce jour,nourries,baladées...même si ça ne va pas bouger beaucoup maintenant.J'ai tout de même mis stephane lamart sur le coup,mais bon,les chiennes ont une chaine longue,elles sont en état,je ne vois pas bien ce qu'ils peuvent faire;un refus de stérilisation gratuite peut-il être assimilé à de la maltraitance?ça m'etonnerait;

----------


## armance

Je mettais le lien pour Manou qui cherche à adopter! et pour toi quand tu as eu affaire à la rasta! et car c'est aussi une urgence...mais moins maintenant que des personnes ont l'oeil sur eux!
bises

----------


## vahick

en disant à isa d'abandonner je parlai seulement de discutailler avec ces deux personnes agées qu'on ne peut pas raisonner , pas de laisser ces gentilles chiennes à leur triste sort :::: ces discutions contrarient tellement isa !!!!

----------


## manou 85

J'arrive pas à aller sur le lien, je vais faire une recherche.

----------


## armance

bizarre ! en cliquant sur le lien tu n'arrive pas sur le sujet? Yen a d'autres qui sont dans ce cadre?

----------


## catis

non,moi ça a marché,j'ai vaguement reconnu tiouti avant sa capture...en plus gros et en plus moche encore...

----------


## catis

Je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher,je suis allée promener un peu les chiennes et leur donner à manger,je ne me vois pas les abandonner sans même savoir s'il va penser à les nourrir.Elles ont au moins un repas.Et samba a eu son medoc.Voilà.

----------


## armance

Isa : Tiens donc !  :Smile: 

Vahick, excuses moi de mon ton un peu rude : je t'embrasse
Manou tu es arrivée sur ce post ?(normalement tu devrais tomber dessus, sinon fais un post dans le forum technique)
bises

----------


## catis

Au fait armance toujours pas de nouvelle de vela,tu ne voudra pas une lula si la situation se décante dans les mois ou les années qui viennent?elle est pas mignonne ma lula,et pas fugueuse,elle...
On n'en est pas là,les chiennes ne pourront pas être otées à mes deux vieux parce-qu'elles sont en super état vu que je les soignent hyper bien.J'attends la prochaine hospitalisation pour agir,cette fois là j'alerte les asso que les animaux sont à l'abandon,et voilà.Cages trappes pour les chats,volailles placées,chiennes aussi,et dans la légalité.Mais ils sont capables de racheter chiens,volailles etc à leur retour,assez con pour ça.
On en est ou du contrat,seulement 30 euros,on ne va pas aller loin.

----------


## armance

C'est sur qu'avec 30 € c'est au lance pierre que ça va s'effectuer... ceci dit le lance pierre c'est surement moins cher...!
Bon trêve de plaisanterie :
Vela court toujours et je vais essayer de voiturer 5 ou 6 chien d'Espagne au chateau d'olonnes chez Malendrine mais il me faut un partenaire...
Pour adoption suis plus aussi chaude...Lula serait bien avec d'autres chiens, je la verrai bien avec Samba chez vous!
 ::

----------


## jaspée

une meute entière de filles !! vaouh le pied ! mais va falloir instaurer un système de parrainage pour les médocs, sinon isa et cath y laisseront leurs fonds de culottes !!  :: 
Mais t'as raison isa, prochaine hospit... faut allerter les assos et retirer les chiennes... ca m'etonnerais qu'ils les rachètent, vu qu'ils veulent pas laisser du pognon pour leurs animaux...

----------


## vahick

alors comment évolue ta relation de voisinage ?

----------


## catis

Et bien je suis retournée là-bas,sourire,remerciements,ronds de jambe,donnent de oeufs,des patates,des amours.Ils ont eu peur de me perdre.
Que vous dire?je ne peux pas laisser les filles,et arrêter les balades et les repas,et les traitements de samba;Et y aller en douce est infernal,ça m'oblige à me lever tous les jours vers 6h3 ,même quand je pourrais dormir un peu plus...
Pour la stérilisation,je lache pour cette fois,c'est trop tard.Si dans deux mois il y a des chiots,je les laisserais les tuer,mais j'imposerais la stérilisation de lula sans autre choix,j'ai deux mois pour les préparer,et si vous êtes toujours là pour m'aider on la fera alors stériliser.
Je ne veux pas d'une vie  de combat contre deux vieux bornés,ça m'épuise;
Bon,voilà....

----------


## armance

::

----------


## vahick

eh eh !!!pas si bornés que ça tes petits vieux !!!!ils ont fini par comprendre que ton aide était précieuse !!!! de là à tt accepter de tes " décisions"je te dis bon courage mais ce ne sont que des mots je sais que tu es tenace , il y a encore sûrement du boulot mais tu es prête à tenir pour le bonheur des ces mémères qui n'ont pas demandé à être maltraitées  !!!!mais ça doit te redonner un peu le moral  leur attitude non ? bonne journée très venteuse et humide ici . bises

----------


## jaspée

bravo Isa ! tu as su te rendre indispensable... et tes p'tits vieux vont finir par entendre ce que tu veux !! trop tard pour lula effectivement, j'espère qu'elle n'aura pas trop de chiots... on te suit pour la stérilisation si ces 2 teignes refusent toujours... pas de souci !!  ::

----------


## catis

je dis "bornés"pour lula qui ne pourra pas être stérilisée ce coup-là et qui risque de faire des chiots qu'on va lui tuer à la naissance,dur dur,on aurait pu lui éviter cette douleur,sans compter les grosses mamelles,les risques de mamites,et j'en passe....

----------


## jaspée

j'espère au moins qu'ils accepteront d'acheter du TAR** pour faire passer la montée de lait !! pauvre tite mère, j'en ai mal au coeur d'avance !

----------


## catis

t'inquiète,j'en acheterais moi,et je la traiterais moi-même.C'est cher ce truc?

----------


## jaspée

non, pas cher... mais j'aimerais que ca les responsabilisent tes "vieux", et c'est pas à toi de payer !!

----------


## catis

C'est une blague jaspée,tu n'a pas compris qu'ils n'en ont rien à foutre de leurs chiennes,ce sont des sonnettes,rien de plus...ah si,ce sont aussi des chasses renards,pour que les volailles ne se fassent pas bouffer...
En tous les cas,je commence à les préparer,je les ai prévenus que si lula a des chiots,contents ou non,ce sera la stérilisation....
Tu veux la réponse?"mais non,untel a fait stériliser sa chienne et elle est devenue méchante,alors non,on veux pas...."
J'ai répondu que c'est comme le vaccin de la grippe,des tas de gens disent attraper la grippe à cause du vaccin depuis toujours,et pourtant ce sont de grosses coneries,tout le monde le sait,mais la rumeur continue de circuler....alors que s'ils ecoutent toutes les conneries des gens ils n'ont plus qu'à se jeter dans le puit ou à se cloitrer chez eux sans sortir;
Mais je vous garantis que s'il y a des chiots je la fait stériliser,d'accords ou pas;enfin,si vous suivez encore,ou si j'ai retrouvé du taf...bien sûr.

----------


## jaspée

c'est pas une blague ma douce, je sais qu'ils en ont rien à foutre, mais à force de te rendre chez eux, c'est de TOI qu'ils ne pourront plus se passer... et tu pourras leur faire accepter beaucoup de chose... faire stériliser lula, pas de souci... mais il te faut leur accord ?? non ?? tu compte prendre la chienne, l'emmener chez le véto ? tu n'as aucun droit sur elle...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tout le monde, c'est vrai Isa que tu te donnes encore bien du mal !! et ces petits chiots qui vont venir au monde pour mourir!!!!!cela me dégoûte!!!! quelle horreur??? Tu peux compter sur moi bien sûr si besoin pour la stérilisation, je ne viens plus beaucoup sur ce site car je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps, je viens lire les messages en vitesse mais je n'ai même pas le temps de répondre. Le soir mes roukinoffs me donnent du travail car dans la journée ils retournent un peu la maison!!!!vivement que je puisse les faire sortir un peu, j'ai l'impression qu'ils commencent à s'ennuyer. Une personne m'a dit de les tenir enfermés jusqu'à leur stérilisation soit 6 mois alors il faut s'armer de patience. De toute façon avec le temps pourri de ce moment impossible de les mettre dehors et ils sont encore trop petits!!!!! sinon isa pense à toi aussi , tes voisins c'est bien mais toi avant quand même. Bonne soirée à bientôt et bisounounours!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

J'ai deux mois pour les préparer quand même,oui,ce sera avec leur accords,même si je dois les menacer de partir...mais j'ai plus de temps pour les préparer...

----------


## Coline54

Bon courage Isa j'espère que tu arriveras a tes fins avec ces 2 lascards

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour winner 
reportage sur la maitresse de winner qui le cherche depuis 3 ans avec avis de recherches 
*L'avis de recherche de WINNER sera diffusé aujourd'hui sur M6 à 16h25 dans l'émission "c'est ma vie"*

----------


## armance

En parlant d'avis de recherche ils ont enfin récupérer Vela la petite fugueuse que j'avais voulu adopter ! Après 2 mois d'errance...

Winner on est censé connaitre Fabienne ?
bises

----------


## vidau fabienne

winner a mobilisé des centaines de personnes partout , a ce jour tu peux encore trouver tous les jours sur le bon coin dans presque chaque region des avis de recherches pour ce chien , c etait mes debuts dans la pa , nous avions pris chacune un ou 2 departements  et nous avons appelé un a 1 chaque veto ,  valerie n a jamais laché , tant que au pire le corps ne sera pas retrouvé elle cherchera son loulou , le document parlera de sa liaison avec sa brebis je crois mais le butr pour elle c etait de lancer un sos pour winner , j espere qu ils respecteront son voeu 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=winner

----------


## catis

voilà une balade avec les deux  petites riquiqui...

----------


## catis

et voilà samba qui essaye de me becoter

----------


## jaspée

waou !! elle est magnifique la samba, elle s'est remplumée depuis la dernière vidéo !!
on voit qu'il y a toujours des bonnes fées pour les louloutes en détresse !!
t'as bien bossé ma belle isa, tu devrais te faire comportementaliste pour animaux... y'a des tonnes de gens qui cherchent le mode d'emploi de leurs animaux !
tu f'rais fortune !!
biz mes amies, vais sur nantes demain pour le dos de mon z'homme... IRM... et départ batia 5h30... en suis fatiguée d'avance !!  :: 
ca fait 1 an aujourd'hui que Saxo est avec nous !!  ::  mon gros pépère.... va etre heureux de débarquer un de ces 4 au milieu de toutes ces femelles !!  ::

----------


## catis

oui,en plus il y en a une qui a franchement un air de famille,n'est-ce pas?
Oui,samba est superbe,mais elle a une petite plaie sur la hanche qui "depasse",sans doute de lêchage,je met du  bleu pour chevaux,bon désinfectant...c'est minime,heureusement que je surveille et que je soigne...

----------


## jaspée

toujours la au bon moment !! t'es géniale ma biche !!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir isa , c'est formidable de voir que tu peux promener ces deux mignonnes en liberté sans qu'elles s'éloignent de toi , qu'est - ce qu'elles doivent attendre de te voir arriver puisque tu représentes non seulement la liberté mais aussi les calins et la certitude d'avoir l'estomac plein encore une fois bravo pour ton dévouement . bises

----------


## catis

puisque vous êtes gentilles je vous en met une autre de ma samba mordeuse!!!!

----------


## catis

et celle-là,qu'en pensez vous?si c'est pas des yeux pleins d'amour ça...

----------


## Coline54

Photos géniales comme toujours, c'est un plaisir de voir les 2 riquiquis avec toi libres et très heureuses, si seulement leurs proprios savaient a quel point ils passent a coté de superbes moments avec elles....

----------


## catis

et sur celle-là il y avait encore notre bel ulysse ,le majestueux....

----------


## armance

Ah ben voilà qui met du baume au coeur le matin !
Belles photos!
Samba est presque méconnaissable, la tête haute, étoffée, câline super et miss lula la sensible
Bisous à toi et Cat  aux grosses et aux belles bretonnes, sans oublier Doudoune et Léo !! et Lapinous et chevaux et poules et baveux! et tourterelles et pie ...bon ça suffit maintenant !   :Smile:

----------


## jaspée

super les photos !!! que du bonheur de voir toutes ces louloutes tranquilles autour de toi !! elles sont toutes magnifiques ! merci Isa !!

----------


## manou 85

L'image d'un vrai bonheur !! 

Les chiens demandent si peui  alors qu'ils ont une tonne d'amour à nous offrir.

elles sont bien belles les louloutes et Ulysse trônant au milieu de son harem !! ::

----------


## Coline54

Qu'il était beau Ulysse au milieu de son harem....

----------


## catis

Si,une bonne nouvelle,la fondation BB a pris 300 euros en charge pour la stérilisation de calya et tana,150 euros par chienne,c'est bien.Vraiment,on n'y croyait plus,la lettre est arrivée ce matin.Sur les  quelques 800 euros que cath avait dû sortir ce jour-là pour les soins à  Ulysse,les medocs,les soins des filles,300 euros de moins,c'est bien.Vraiment.

----------


## vahick

super je suis contente pour vous 300€ ce n'est pas négligeable et vos deux " petiotes " seront au moins à l'abri de cette sale maladie .bonne nuit .bises

----------


## jaspée

300 euros... ben le geste est sympa !! c'est sur que ca couvre pas le montant des frais mais c'est mieux que rien ! 
bia soleil aujourd'hui ! ca fait du bien !! 

THEO a maintenant 7 mois et CELA FAIT 1 AN DE BONHEUR AVEC MON SAXO !!!! ::

----------


## armance

Super les filles 
Tu sais Isa c'est rare que la fondation intervienne pour des privés ! Super!
et oui jaspée tes 2 beautés avec toi : du bonheur!
et ton zom ? son dos?

----------


## jaspée

IRM d'hier... trop drole... enfin facon de parler... a failli rester coincé dans le tube... trop de volume a dit le medecin...
sinon, canal lombaire etroit et disques écrasés appuyant sur les nerfs... reste la consult neuro pour tester les "conductions" et le chirurgien avisera avec les résultats de tous ca !! pas près d'aller au boulot à mon avis... (malheureusement pour lui... commence à en avoir raz la casquette !!)  ::

----------


## armance

mon père a souffert du dos canal lombaire rétréci etc... cervicales : infiltrations anti inflammatoires et avant de partir en maison de retraite: morphine...
Arrivé maison de retraite suppression de tout anti douleur et mise en place de myo-relaxants et bonne kiné et il ne souffre plus ...
Bon je sais que les situations sont toutes différentes mais je relate...
bises

----------


## jaspée

ben oui, il n'a que 50 ans, et loin de la retraite !! c'est sur qu'a ne rien faire, assis sur son fauteuil, c'est largement supportable.. mais pas moyen de porter quelque chose... meme sa crevette est trop lourde pour lui quand il est debout ! Enfin, on va attendre tous les résultats et voir...

----------


## catis

ben oui,il est pas maçon en prime????super pour porter les parpaings...bon,la solution,tu change ton vieux de 50 ans contre deux de 25 et le tour est joué....et ton vieux à la maison de retraite....
Bon,je blague bien sûr,je ne vaux pas mieux,j'approche aussi des 50 ans et j'ai le dos en vrac avec bonne sciatique en ce moment....et je continue de bosser,bien obligée...

----------


## jaspée

lui a fait pareil jusqu'au moment ou il s'est retrouvé coincé sans possibilité de bouger... un gros bébé a qui faut donner un coup de main pour se lever, lacer ses chaussures, donner un coup de main pour la toilette... et marche avec des béquilles.... ca fait un drole d'effet, crois moi, surtout quand tu vois la "bête" et ce qu'il est capable de déplacer quand il est en forme...

----------


## catis

remarque ,cath m'aide souvent à m'habiller,surtout enfiler les chaussettes,ça c'est dur!!!pour ma toilette,je me débrouille encore sans aide,j'ai de l'espoir....donc jusqu'à ce que je me coince définitivement?bon,alors vivement que je coince,je prendrais des vacances forcées,super,depuis le temps que j'en rêve,au lit toute la journée à bouquiner et à râler,géniaaaal!!!!

----------


## manou 85

Pff!!!!  tu t'ennuierais etdeviendrait grognonne     :: 

Ma Dame tartine est revenue à la maison, dans son urne, je l'ai placée à côté de sa grande copine Missy, la boite à conneries de cockerius, ma Noiraude, ma mème re aux calins.

du coup je me défoule en faisant du ménage devant l'oeil très contrarié de mes ouafs. Il y a du crime de lèse majesté à les bouger.
Pourtant le soleil brille mais il ne semble pas motiver à aller se chauffer au soleil !!!  quels feignasses ses chiens !! ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

::  j'adore ton humour manou... ca fait du bien !!
isa, soigne toi avant d'en arriver la, ou tu peux descendre beaucoup plus bas, crois moi !
je sais, les conseils, c'est une chose, le boulot sur place, une autre.... pas facile tout ca... 
bon courage mes amies !!

----------


## catis

cherche masseuse bénévole pour vieux dos pourrit.
ou alors quelques jours sur une île....vers la semaine 4 par exemple...avec masseuse à l'arrivée.Quoiqu'avec ton énergie,on va éviter les massages,hein jaspée?

----------


## jaspée

t'inquiètes ma douce, si vous voulez venir, aucun souci !! et question massage, on f'ra ca en douceur... no problem !!!!!
dites moi vos dates, vous pouvez venir a partir du 25, serais en recup !! pour quelques jours, ca vous f'ra du beun !!
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!! vous attend de pied ferme mes chéries !!
 ::

----------


## catis

je cherche du monde pour gérer les bêtes ici mais ce n'est pas simple!!!surtout doudoune!!!il ne s'entends pas du tout avec mon père,alors ne pas s'emballer!!!c'est franchement compromis avant même d'y penser,et je vous dis pas les deux petites seules avec leur maitre pendant quelques jours...je cherche des solutions...avis aux bonnes idées.

----------


## jaspée

et oui, je pensais aussi à ces 2 louloutes, pas facile... meme pour quelques jours, ton voisin pourrait peut etre donner un coup de main ?? Fais au mieux ma douce, suis un peu en panne d'idée là....

----------


## Coline54

C'est vrai que cela vous ferait du bien de changer d'air un petit peu  :Smile:  mais la marmaille.... pas évident de trouver quelqu'un de confiance pour tout gérer....

Les filles besoin de votre aide pour diffuser svp

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...9go#post916641
mon amie est désemparée....

----------


## catis

sinon,il y a quelqu'une?
Ce matin j'ai tourné sur une tournée infirmière ou je vais travailler ...1 jour par mois...on va dire que c'est mieux que rien,mais c'est quand même bien peu...je ne vais pas aller loin avec ça,mais bon,c'est un petit début.Les infirmières avec qui j'ai bossé cet été et que j'ai quitté car trop petite tournée m'ont rappelées aussi,j'ai dit que ça dépendait du chiffre d'affaire quotidien proposé,mais que je ne suis pas opposé à un retour si je gagne ma vie....elles peuvent aussi me proposer du boulot car avec trois infirmières au boulot par jour elles programment les tournées comme elles veulent,mais bon,elles aiment aussi beaucoup les sous,et comme je n'ai plus l'intention de faire du bénévolat...on verra bien.Il y a aussi une infirmière d'hennebont qui cherche,j'y pense, ce n'est pas trop loin,mais bien 50 km quand même.Voilà,j'espère me sortir de mes souçis financiers même si j'ai bien conscience qu'il faudra des mois pour remonter la pente et remettre seulement mon compte à zero...mais bon,j'espère le voir arrêter de plonger rapidemment.Je me bouge dans ce sens en tous les cas.
Sinon,j'embarquerais bien samba à la maison,il fait froid et elle serait bien au coin du feu à la maison,vous verriez son regards suppliant quand je part,ça me fend le coeur.Lula est jeune,elle supporte mieux le froid piquant de ces deux derniers jours que la mémée samba...

----------


## vahick

contente que tu ais trouvé un peu de travail , c'est mieux que rien !!!!!petit à petit l'oiseau fait son nid !!!! étonnée que tu parles du froid , ici depuis 3ou4 jours c'est le printemps ttes les fleurs éclosent s'il se met à faire froid ça va être la cata !!!!!
mais bien sûr les nuits st froides et ça fait plusieurs fois que j'entends samba tousser , si si je t'assure !!!! elle serait mieux au coin du feu !!!! bonne nuit . bises à vous sans oublier des papouilles aux 4 pattes

----------


## armance

coucou, j'ai cassé mon ordi !!! Pris les pieds dans cab le ethernet ...
Faut à nouveau faire un choix ...en période de solde ...
Contente que tu aies pu retrouver un jour /ms 
je vous embrasse fort ici je vais rester jusqu'à fin fevrier et ensuite déménagement pour fin Avril je vais donner mon préavis fin Janvier et michele pourra se positionner
bisous

----------


## jaspée

bein, nous, ca commence à refroidir un peu ici... le thermomètre frole les 0 ces 2 dernières nuits... pauvre fifille, j'imagine ton désarroi d'etre obligé de la laisser... j'espère quand meme qu'elle a un abri conséquent...
Mon z'hom est toujours en exam divers et variés, on va donc passer quelques jours sur le continent en début de semaine... sans ordi hélas... je songe à me prendre un portable... mais pas donné non plus...
gros bisous les filles, bon courage isa pour ton boulot d'infirmiière... au moins suffisament pour sortir la tête de l'eau !  ::

----------


## catis

Armance,on doit aller à la rochelle faire un saut fin avril,mais pas pour te déménager,pas question....et pour déménager ou d'ailleurs?encore plus loin?qu'elle idée!!!
Oui,les nuits sont fraiches,ça frise les 0/1 degré le matin aussi,et dans la journée ça reste frais aussi,entre 5 et 7/8 degrés maximum,ça change de ces derniers jours,un bon froid sec d'hiver...
On ne va pas se plaindre,on est envahies de mouches comme en plein été,on a même mis des tortillons jaunes dans la maison vu l'envahissement!!!c'est super joli,surtout couvert de mouches!!!mais bon,ça fait ça de moins à voler et ça ne coute pas cher.Pourvu que le froid tue cette vermine!!!

----------


## armance

En Ariège aussi avec le chauffage il y a des vagues de grosses mouches qui débarquent puis plus rien pendant quelques jours puis à nouveau...!
Je déménage pour plus loin c'est sur, mais j'ai toujours mon camion et point de chute à Royan si c'est michele qui y atteri 
Je signe compromis mercredi et là je serai embarquée!
Samba et lula au coin du feu ...! elles adoreraient!
bisous

----------


## catis

balade de ce matin,-2 degrés,avec mes douces...dont samba,toujours éperdue d'amour quand elle me regarde...

----------


## catis

une meute de fifilles dans la campagne bretonne.

----------


## catis

ah,l'amour.
et tana prennant son bain glacé,ça garde les fessiers musclés...

----------


## catis

et lula aussi,la chtiote merdeuse qui saute les rivières comme une folle!!!

----------


## catis

et la belle calya,avec son fouet gai ,comme ils disent en expo....
La queue du chien doit tomber droite,ne pas se trouver entre les pattes arrières(peur),et pas plus enroulée sur le dos....va faire des expo avec une fofolle pareille...

----------


## jaspée

tant pis pour les expo et vivent les fouets gais !!  :: 
samba a un regard vraiment éperdu d'amour pour toi, je sais meme pas comment tu fais pour la ramener à l'attache... elle n'a plus rien à voir avec la vidéo ou on la voyait qui essayait de chiquer la main approchant... transformation totale !!
et 2 p'tites louloutes en plus (avec un gros et une autre doudouce en moins) c'est vrai que ca prend toujours autant de place ! Au fait, que dit léo le chat de ces jolies filles ??
m'en retourne voir mes p'tits vieux ce soir et demain soir... et route nantes !!
bonne s'rée les copines,  ::

----------


## manou 85

Mais un fouet gai démontre un chien à l'aise dans ses patounes alors que la queues entre les jambes tant à penser à un chien trouillard bien plus  ennuyeux quand même !!! 

Ah les jugements !!!
Les deux Ba sont superbes et j'aime bien le museau de samba !

comment se portent la future mum ???

on avait - 1 ° ce matin et la ballae a été courte de plus on a croisé des chasseurs. Z'avaient pas mis leur panneau ces c ::

----------


## armance

Voilaz ty pas de bien agréables photos!!
Ces chiens vivent mieux c'est évident!
Le purgatoire avant le paradis...
gros bisous

----------


## vahick

BONJOUR LES COPINES que devenez - vous ? silence depuis dimanche !!!! vous êtes " congelées " !!!!mais la douceur est revenue avec un peu d'humidité .c'est vrai j'ai tendance à oublier que vous travaillez !!!! bonne journée

----------


## catis

Les petites se portent bien,je les balades un peu le matin,et un peu plus quand j'ai le temps,et dans ce cas avec mes deux grosses,on fait un tour  autour  du terrain,avec le dénivellé,ça fait bien travailler les fessiers de samba qui en a bien besoin avec son arthrose,d'ailleurs elle est bien plus mobile depuis qu'elle marche plus et qu'elle est soignée....vous la verriez courrir,un bonheur!!!
Sinon,je suis un peu crevée.Demain je fais ma journée d'infirmière du mois.En février je vais faire 6 jours pendant les vacances,là ou j'etais encore cet été,mais des journées complête,donc interressantes financièrements,ça ne va pas remonter de suite mon gouffre de découvert,mais ça va commencer à le remonter,j'espère être sortie de la mouise pour fin aout.Après les remplacements d'été;Vraiment.Et peut-être vivre un peu mieux.Surtout qu'après avoir apris à vivre avec si peu,je ne vais pas dépenser beaucoup.Cath viens de me payer des chaussures pour le marché,les précédentes avaient 8 ans....je passais à travers...j'ai même tenté de les recoller,mais le crocodile est revenu...ça,je suis économe....
Enfin,c'est la vie!!!hier,j'ai rafistolé le toit du poulailler,parti avec la tempête,réparation de fortune qui devrait tenir si pas trop de vent...sinon,je rafistolerait encore!!!voilà,on s'amuse bien!!!
Bon,bises à toutes,je file manger!!!

----------


## vahick

contente d'avoir des nouvelles positives donc j'espère meilleur moral j'ai dù aller chez le véto hier , awaï se "dévorai" l'arrière train , elle a dù avoir la visite d'une puce !!!! donc piqûre , adventis et à partir de samedi petit comprimé quotidien !!! en plus elle est en mue !!! interessante cette grosse bête , elle m'aide à dépenser mes sous !!!!!! bonne soirée . bises à la ronde !!!!

----------


## vahick

ah , quelque chose à raconter !!!! les pompiers viennent de partir après avoir aspiré tant bien que mal l'eau qui avait envahi les toilettes ( où était la fuite )la s de b , la véranda , je n'en peux plus de tordre des serpillères et demain plombier , assurance que du bonheur !!!!!bonjour les dégats !!!!!

----------


## catis

c'est vraiment humide la bretagne,il pleut même dans les maisons ,la preuve!!!!

----------


## catis

Armance,et celle-çi,elle ne te plairait pas?OK tout....
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...efuge-poubelle
mais bon,tu as dû la voir...elle est plus grosse que vela,mais peut-être plus facile de caractère,tu sais les petites crottes ne sont pas toujours les plus cool....regarde nos grosses comme elles sont cool....surtout calya,depuis sa stérilisation elle ne pense plus qu'à bouffer...mais pas tana,c'est rigolo...deux chiennes,deux caractères.

----------


## catis

ben,y'a pu grand monde sur ce post,il faut dire qu'il est bien tristoune,mes deux bêtiseurs de service sont partis,il ne reste que les deux mémères tranquilles,pas de bêtise,cool,rien à en dire,et quant à mes deux du bout,pas grand chose à dire non plus.Je ne sais pas encore si lula attends des chiots et si je vais encore devoir m'ennerver...c'est vrai qu'en plus je ne suis pas bien rigolote,j'ai finit 2011 avec deux chiens en moins et le moral dans les chausettes,ça ne donne pas envie de rigoler...
Donc je reviendrais vers le post quand il y aura des  trucs marrants à dire et quand le moral  remontera,ou quand il y aura de l'ennervement pour la pauvre lula,fin février....
donc,tchaooo mes amies,et à bientôt peut-être,isa.

----------


## vahick

oh dommage que tu raccroches les gants isa j'aimais bien ces petits bavardages . j'espère que tu me donneras des nouvelles par mail , je me sens souvent bien seule au bout de ma Bretagne !!!! bien sûr vous venez quand vous voulez . bises et caresses aux 4pattes

----------


## jaspée

salut tout le monde !! il pleut en Bretagne, c'est un fait accompli et on n'y peut rien changer !!
après Nantes et la floppée d'exam pour mon Z'hom qu'en a plein le dos.. c'est le cas de le dire... on a passé 2 jours à quiberon sous la fnasse... je sais, il ne pleut que sur les "co**", mais tout de même... pour la visite... po drole... J'aurais bien aimé pousser un peu plus loin mais nos amis nous ont pris en "otages" tellement ca faisait longtemps qu'ils nous attendaient tous les 2 ensemble !
En plus, me suis chopée un PV, flashée à 117 sur une route à 110 (vitesse retenue 111 km/h... ils pinaillent quand meme !)  :: 
Mais ce n'est que partie remise ! je compte bien aller voir de mes yeux ces superbes femelles !! surtout que Saxo sera le seul "mâââle" de  la troupe !! bon, y'a le p'tit théo, mais va lui falloir un tabouret !  ::  
Comment s'est passé ta première journée d'infirmière ?? ca a du te faire tout drole... tu sais encore comment ca marche ??  :: 
moi je bosse ce week end, pour 3 nuits... quand faut y aller... on y va !!
bonne journée les filles,  ::

----------


## manou 85

Pour rompre la monotonie du temps et du moral, la maison a accueilli, pour une quinzaine de jours la jolie Bandoline dont les maitres sont partis en vacances en Afrique du Sud.

elle met le souk dans la maison, bien que remise en place par Camilla, elle  em....e JUles de façon ultime. Lui qui niaque à tout va, fond littérallement devant cette jolie blonde.

J'avais oblié qu'un jeune chien était aussi foufou  m$eme le facteur en rigole..

----------


## catis

on veut des photos...

----------


## catis

quant à jaspée,c'est pas loin quiberon,t'aurais dû nous dire,on s"rait venues vous claquer deux bises et se faire une tite bouff au resto,quoique quiberon,c'est pas pas dans nos prix...et pour les pik nik /plage,breeee,il fait frisquet quand même....

----------


## jaspée

m'en doutais bien que j'allais me faire disputer... désolée mes amies, mais on a pas eu une minute à nous ! on a eu droit à 2 jours et demi de visite intensive et retour à la maison dans la foulée !! et ou, ce satané batia n'attend pas, et mes p'tits vieux non plus !!  :: 
Manou, je suis sure que Bandoline n'est pas aussi pire que les grandes oreilles de chinooka !! quoi que... une jeune fofolle...  Isa à raison, on veux des photos !!! de tout le monde d'ailleurs... ::

----------


## catis

"m'en doutais bien que j'allais me faire disputer"
on se contentera de la fessée.Ou alors on lachera les chiens pour qu'ils te mordent les mollets ::   ,tu   sais,comme une certaine qui t'a laissé un souvenir au pied...Bon,evidemment ,il ne nous reste pas les chiens les plus féroces à la maison...ça va être dur de leur dire de te mordre les fesses;mais on va essayer...

----------


## armance

moi j'ai cassé mon ordi donc racheté un autre configurer etc s'occuper des animaux, hier cheval pris les pattes dans un fil de clôture non électrifié, pannes électriques à répétition, travaux sur les 2 maisons et proprios absents...Chat maison du haut à soigner...hier un était pas très en forme vomissait, je n'ai pas pris la mesure du problème : trouvé agonisant dans la cave ce matin...conduit chez véto, mort à l'arrivée...l'autre chat ; pas de nouvelles, son frère...empoisonnés?
Je suis très très triste et me pose plein de questions sur les choix des personnes chats libres non castrés donc vadrouilleurs et morts maintenant...ou chats stérilisés plus attachés au lieu mais qui sait autres problèmes aussi!!
Cette maison fait l'objet de rénovation et n'est habitée que par moi en attendant qu'elle retrouve son rôle de maison, alors quelle décision devait être prise pour ces chats? Je ne saurais pas... Juste mal de ne pas avoir emmené le malade hier soir... 
bref pas facile quand on n'est pas soi même responsable complétement des animaux
2 frères inséparables ali et baba :
Ali et Baba amoureux :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyl4v...f=mfu_in_order


Le roux est mort ce matin et le chocolat a disparu depuis hier...
bisous les filles profitez de vos animaux

----------


## vahick

ah !!! voilà que tt le monde "ressucite" ça fait plaisir  bon dimanche à toutes . je vous mettrai bien une photo de ma petite mère mais je ne sais pas faire !!!elle a maintenant la belle allure du léo mais elle continue à claquer des dents aussitot qu'elle ne reconnait pas les lieux ou les gens et refuse tjrs de descendre de voiture dans ces cas là . par contre plus aucun problème pour se nourrir j'ai dù lui réapprendre mais elle vient maintenant réclamer !!!!ça aura pris de longs mois  !!!

----------


## armance

C'est étonnant ce post où chacun parle pour soi!!
On a l'impression que ce que dit l'autre tout le monde s'en tape
Comme à Noël où j'ai pris le temps de poster des vidéos etc pour alléger un peu tout ça , résultat rien pas un commentaire, chacun y va de sa plainte (moi compris hier mais c'est une exception)
Ok à l'origine et ça le reste c'est le post de Catis pour sa troupe...
Je crois que j'ai expliqué multiples fois les différentes manières de mettre des photos ou vidéos mais faut retrouver les pages!! Pas facile
Allez sur le forum de rescue à la rubrique "forum technique" et lisez tout ce qui se rapporte à la mise d'une photo et si vous ne comprenez pas je vous redonnerai la démarche, c'est bien quand on sait faire tout ça mais c'est vrai qu'au début ça parait bien compliqué et ça prend du temps, envoyez moi un mp 
Bises les filles je crois que je vais venir moins souvent, ce qui n'enlève rien au fait que je vous aime bien

----------


## catis

J'ai passé du temps entre mes marchés et les deux petites d'à coté,du coup pas vraiment revenue sur l'ordi.
Alors,tu as des doutes pour les chats de tes amis,armance,tu pense que c'est un empoisonnement?il y a des voisins autour qui auraient pu mettre de l'anti rat/ souris en vrac?parce-que je m'etais renseigné,pour être toxique ,ces produits doivent être directement avalés,ce n'est pas en avalant une souris intoxiquée qu'un chat  ou un chien peut mourrir.Tu pense qu'ils ont des ennemis dans le coin qui auraient pu vouloir empoisonner   leurs chats volontairement?je sais que chantal a souvent ce genre de problême dans son coin,avec une tarée qui empoisonne tout ce qui passe chez elle,donc les chats,dont ceux de chantal...
Peut-être que leurs chats,non castrés,justement,venaient un peu trop trainer chez les voisins ...oui,je pense que ,surtout à la campagne,les chats doivent être stérilisés,ils vadrouillent moins et sont donc moins en danger,voir Leo qui a 6 ans maintenant et pas une griffure...enfin,en  novembre il avait dû se battre car il etait bléssé a l'oeil et à une patte,mais là je pense que ce sont les chats de mes voisins(18 chats)ceux de lula et samba,qui ont dû venir trainer ici en se cherchant une nouvelle famille...leo a défendu son territoire....
Ce n'est pas simple,et on se retrouve tous devant le même problême,on ne mesure pas toujours la gravité d'une situation et on regrette après(voir pour shouki,je m'en veux encore,et même pour ulysse,il n'etait pas trop bien et voilà...)Mais ce n'est pas la peine de culpabiliser,on est bien impuissants....
Bon,je file manger,ne déprime pas armance,ne nous quitte pas....bises,isa.

----------


## jaspée

Voila not' armance qui "pique sa crise"  ::  !!! C'est vrai que c'est le post de Catis, mais je pense aussi que c'est un lien qui la relie au reste du monde !! 
continue à venir nous dire bonjour, j'adore tes commentaires !! suis très triste pour les p'tits chats... c'est vrai que la vie des chats libres est pleine de danger, entre les empoisonnements, les coups de carabine et les voitures, ce sont de vrais cascadeurs... mais personne ne leur a demandé leur avis à eux.. j'en ai toujours quelques uns qui viennent manger dans mon jardin, acceptent une caresse ou non, et reparte pour la journée, ou parfois plus... ce qui me fait vraiment mal au coeur, c'est de ne pouvoir stériliser les femelles...

c'est possible que mes fesses n'interessent personne, et c'est vrai aussi qu'un petit coup de rabot ne leur ferait pas de mal !!!
mais ne te fait pas d'illusion ma douce isa, tu ne pourras jamais dresser ta meute à l'attaque... tu les chouchoute beaucoup trop pour que tes boules de poils deviennent des monstres assoiffées de sang ! et puis, un petit souvenir me suffit... d'autant qu'on ne voit presque rien !!
 ::  bisous les copines !!!!

----------


## michele

Coucou les filles ...et meilleurs voeux à toute !!!

c bon j'ai des yeux tout neufs !!! du coup c le grand nettoyage ..pire que celui du printemps !!
cela faisait un bon moment que ma vue partait , j'avais repeint en bas , il y a deux ans et
kan j'ai vue ..toute ces petites taches bien jaunes que mes loulous ont fait partout sur les 
murs et les portes ..jsuis devenue la dingue du récurage !!!
ce qui est fait , n'est plus à faire , ça m'avance au cas où !!!!
Félicitation Armance pour la signature de mercredi !!! je t'attend pour lever le verre  :: !!
g vu un morceau de plexi près de chez moi , je vais essayer de le récupérer ..y a peut
être moyen d'en faire quelque chose pour ta caravane ...car dés kil pleut c la cata !!!!
gros bisous à vous toute , jm'en retourne jouer à la fée du logie  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

ben là, c'st un comble... je pensais avoir droit au "j'ai des yeux neufs, dieu que le monde est beau, les oiseaux, les papillons etc... " bein non, elle nous parle des tristes réalités de ce bas monde... les tâches faites par ses monstres de mâââles !!!
enfin, ca sent le renouveau tout ca, l'envie d aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte !! ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

> ben là, c'st un comble... je pensais avoir droit au "j'ai des yeux neufs, dieu que le monde est beau, les oiseaux, les papillons etc... " bein non, elle nous parle des tristes réalités de ce bas monde... les tâches faites par ses monstres de mâââles !!!enfin, ca sent le renouveau tout ca, l'envie d aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte !!


bonsoir tout lemonde, me revoilà!!!! en fait je n'ai pas eu beaucoup le temps ces derniers temps de venir sur le site et en plus aucun contact!!!! je suis partie en islande la semaine dernière donc préparatifs avant le départ, séjour puis retour, super beau voyage!!!! rempli de souvenirs!!!!! sinon isa je suis contente de voir qie tu as trouvé un petit boulot, je réponds à jaspée car je n'arrive pas à me connecter comme dab, je regarderais demain ce qui ne va pas, sinon bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours surtout pour toi isa, à bientôt

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir les filles !!! 

revoilà du monde !!! 

je vous mets une photo de ma boite à conneries :

Regrder son air angélique et sa bonne mine. 

On lui donnerait le bon dieu sans confession.
elle veut tricoter avec moi, se sert sur le plan de travail, a trqué les noix dans le sèchoir bref elle est bien vivante !!!"

----------


## jaspée

l'islande est un pays magnifique parait il... je suis allée un fois en Irlande, paysage superbe, toujours vert (avec un temps breton  :: ) et des habitants très gentils !
Bon retour sur notre terre Chantal, cela faisait longtemps !!
Manou, je te soupconne de te plaindre pour rien. :: .. un chien aussi mignon, aussi attendrissant, aussi angélique... n'est pas capable de la moindre bêtise voyons  ::  :Big Grin:

----------


## armance

T'es allée faire quoi Chantal en Islande? Surveiller les volcans qui ont des noms invraisemblables ? !
Manou je ne crois pas à ta version, ce chien semble bien incapable de faire des conneries!  :: 
bisous Jaspée et les filles

----------


## manou 85

eh bien voilà !! encore un délit de bonne bouille !!! 

elle a neuf mois, pête le feu, s'escrime à ranger mon plan de travail !!

Adore aller dans ma chambre ou je stocke mes pelote de laine et adore les machouiller.

J'avais oublier que les ados étaient aussi turbulents, elle apprend à vivre en bande et adore faire semblant de chasser comme sa grande copine !!

Cela va^^etre une quinzaine bien vive.
Bonne journée, ici grisaille mais douceur !!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

un pt bonjour a tout le monde et un pt envoi de soleil , j espere quye les patates et les vieilles vont bien , pleins de pensées pour elles , bisous cat et isa ,  j interviens peu mais j essaie de suivre ,  dis moi armance le loulou noir qu on voit celuii avec son baton c est quoi comme race , hier j ai trouvé le meme , je voulais mettre une annonce sur chiens perdus en rentrant a la maison ( j ai finalement au bout d une h trouvé un renseignement qui m a envoyé dans un quartioer et puis la une autre info sur un hameauu que je ne connaissais pas et la miracle '"lony " a commencé a pleurer dans la voiture , j ai trouvé quelqu un qui m a accompagné chez son maitre qui bossait d ou la fugue , on l a mis dans le jardin bien fermé le portail et mr a commencé des vocalises  la pte gamine qui m avait montre le chemin m a dit il fait toujjours ca , bonjour pour les voisins , pour la race j aurai mis flat coat ou berger australien noir ou pt golden noir , j aurai eu du mal a choisir entre ces 3 idées   ::  oh quelle est jolie la video des malous enlacé une bien triste histoire , ils avaient l air bien gras sur la photo  ::  , dis moi armance le loulou noir qu on voit celuii avec son baton c est quoi comme race , hier j ai trouvé le meme , je voulais mettre une annonce sur chiens perdus en rentrant a la maison ( j ai finalement au bout d une h trouvé un renseignement qui m a envoyé dans un quartioer et puis la une autre info sur un hameauu que je ne connaissais pas et la miracle '"lony " a commencé a pleurer dans la voiture , j ai trouvé quelqu un qui m a accompagné chez son maitre qui bossait d ou la fugue , on l a mis dans le jardin bien fermé le portail et mr a commencé des vocalises  la pte gamine qui m avait montre le chemin m a dit il fait toujjours ca , bonjour pour les voisins  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, dur dur de pouvoir répondre à ce post, je ne sais pas pourquoi. En fait je suis allée en Islande avec mon travail, convention.... plus découverte de ce super pays. J'ai fait de la spéléologie dur des durs, j'ai cru que je n'allais pas savoir ressortir du trou!!!! puis découverte du pays, soirées!!! et bain dans le lagon bleu!!! super des super, eaux à 38° et dehors - 2°!!!!bref un beau petit séjour, sinon j'espère que tout le monde va bien, isa il faut garder le moral, un jour à la fois, tu vas t'en sortir, bisous à très bientôt

----------


## catis

Et bien nous,nous avons fait les égoistes et les mauvaises mères ce matin,on a abandonné tout le petit monde,libre de faire des conneries ,du coup,mais les miennes sont comme la fripouille de manou,des anges,ça se voit sur leur tête....et on a filé à la piscine,on a nagé,nagé,on va avoir des courbatures partout,mais tant pis,ça fait du bien,on recommencera tous les lundi qu'on pourra....na...
Du coup,les chiennes crevaient de faim à notre retour,je le redis,des mauvaises mères.Et je ne suis pas encore allée voir les petites,na!!!tout le monde punis et nous d'abords,non mais,il y en a marre de se sacrifier pour une bande de bêtiseuses....
Enfin,je suis medisante,non,aucune bêtise ce matin,on n'a pas une paire comme le tite de manou,elles sont plus cool les notre....
Quand au bain de  ce matin,comme en islande,eau  de mer à 30 degré ,mais avec javel,ça désinfecte mieux....on est parfaitement désinfectées....partout...super!!!

----------


## jaspée

l'eau de javel, y'a pas mieux pour tuer la vermine !! mais c'est pas à des infirmières que je vais apprendre ca !!  :: 
vous avez raison de vous faire plaisir les filles, y'a rien de mieux pour le moral !!  ::

----------


## armance

ah ben voilà de bonnes nouvelles ! De celles que j'adore! Continuer et n'hésitez pas à augmenter la dose ! Pensez à vous faites vous plaisir, vous n'en serez que mieux avec les autres, animaux ou humains!!
bisous
Fabienne : le chien Border colley un peu métissé mais chien de troupeau!

----------


## catis

Vermine,vermine,alors jaspée va avoir les fesses rouges,mais rouges,et ce ne sera pas le soleil!!mais les crocs de tana!!!bien sûr...
quant au border collie "metissé",mais alors tissé de loin...parce que le talent de berger,on a aussi calya qui a ça,et pourtant rien de border....ce serait pas plutôt labrador croisé?je blague,j'y connait rien en croisements...j'ai que des LOF,moi,non mais,on ne frequente pas les croisés quelconque...(en fait si ,deux affreuses d'à coté,mais bien parce-qu'on est obligées.. :: 
Bon,je viens de me lever,si c'est pas de la faineantise ça...10h;Normal,il pleut,que faire?j'ai une serre à remonter,alors sous la pluie,autant dormir...

----------


## jaspée

il pleut en Bretagne ?? comme c'est bizarre... :: 
Nous, pas de pluie, j'ai bien peur que cela fasse comme l'année dernière... sec !! je viens de me lever aussi, à 12h30, après ma troisiène nuit... on récupère plus de la meme facon, c'est là qu'on voit qu'on prend de l'age... dans la tête par contre, je crois qu'il est trop tard !! fofolle je suis, fofolle je reste !!!!  :: 
m'en va à mes marmites... mon z'hom a faim !!  ::

----------


## catis

Et lui qui fiche rien,il la fait pas la cuisine?non mais,là c'est la meilleure,il attends que tu te lève après ta nuit pour pouvoir enfin manger....franchement,je suis  surprise,te laisse pas faire ma poupoule,défend toi face à ton coq...
En parlant de poule,il y en a une qui sort sans arrêt du poulailler,elle va finir dans la gueule du renard si elle continue, c'est ennervant!!!hier ,on a fait le grand nettoyage du poulailler,c'etait pas du luxe,on a gratté,frotté,désinfecté,javelisé,du coup je saigne du nez aujourd'hui,la javel de la piscine plus celle du poulailler,ça a dû m'attaquer le nez,charmant!!!et quand je saigne,je saigne,à flot...super!!!dés que j'ai une minute je vous met des photos des filles,il doit y en avoir des nouvelles dans l'appareil.

----------


## jaspée

oh oui des photos que je les montre à mes 2 mâââles, vont baver devant comme des (grand et petit) couillons !!
z'auront deja une idée de ce qui les attend quand on va revenir vous voir... va y'avoir de l'action !!  ::

----------


## vahick

alors les " sportives " pas trop de courbatures ? contente de voir que vous vous occupez un peu de vous mais pourquoi faire les frais de la piscine et pas la baignade avec les " toutous " il y a ce qu'il faut près de chez vous et l'eau " fraîche" c'est stimulant !!!!! bises

----------


## armance

C'est ben vrai ça ! et après ça va pleurer qu'il n'y a pas de sous!!!!!!!! :: 

Elles ont l'océan pour elles toutes seules !! Et ben non Isa a connu les eaux chaudes des pays chauds, et Cat a peu de capital gras en protection alors piscine !! 
Vous n'en n'avez pas marre de l'eau de javel?
Moi j'attends qu'il y ait des piscines avec autre système ionisation ou autre car je fais des allergies au chlore...!
bisous

----------


## catis

Non mais,armance,tu te fiche de nous?Allergique au chlore?n'importe quoi,c'est ta boisson favorite,non?depuis que tu as arrêté l'alcool tu bois de la javel il me semble,non?ah non,c'est,c'etait une tentative de suicide après avoir passé 8 jours chez nous et l'horreur des traitements subits,j'avais oublié....
Aujourd'hui,très grande balade avec les filles,très loin ,avec franchissement de ruisseaux ,et samba n'aime pas ça du tout,mais comme elle m'aime très fort,elle me suit partout,même dans l'eau,c'est beau l'amooour....
Sinon,pour la piscine,c'est pas cher,on va se baigner dans un centre de rééducation fonctionnelle ou cath avait été après sa fracture d'épaule,je me suis fait faire une ordonnance à cause de mon dos et on peut y aller une heure par semaine,on y retrouve mon père,et on nage,on nage,mais ça faisait plusieurs mois qu'on y etait pas allées,pourtant il nous restait des tiquets....c'est dans le centre de rééducation de kerpape,eau de mer chauffée à 28/30,comme là-bas...mais sans les poissons tropicaux...c'est super,eau de mer chauffée,le rêve!!!et pas cher du tout,mais je ne sais pas combien coute une piscine normale.Ce sont un peu nos vacances,une heure par semaine!!!le pied!!!

----------


## armance

hihi j'avais oublié mon petit coup de javel!!
Non en piscine, je sors les yeux écrevisse et les lunettes de piscine bof!!
Contente que vous preniez un peu de bon temps, piscine et balade rajoutez tout ce que vous pouvez!!!!
bisous

----------


## catis

On rajoute,on rajoute,on n'arrête pas de rajouter,mais le boulot traine avec tout ça....
Enfin,j'ai bientôt remis mon lupanar en service,je vais pouvoir réveiller mes escargots reproducteurs et leur demander gentiment de bien vouloir forniquer un peu pour me faire des petits...c'est pas le tout,pour avoir des gros,il faut des petits....Donc l'ambiance va être à la fornication sur la ferme...
Je vous mettrais des photos dés que j'aurais trouvé l'appareil,cath a dû le ranger je ne sais pas trop ou..et il y a en plus de jolie photos dedans,je mettrais ça demain après mon marché...

----------


## jaspée

un peu de soleil après quelques millimètres... 
j'ai la crevette qu'est rentré de promenade tout mouillé ! on dirait un p'tit rat !! faut dire qu'il est plus petit que l'herbe dans certains endroits...

M EN FOUT... J AI UN BIA BALLON QUI FAIT DU BRUIT QUAND JE LE SECOUE !!!!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

> un peu de soleil après quelques millimètres... j'ai la crevette qu'est rentré de promenade tout mouillé ! on dirait un p'tit rat !! faut dire qu'il est plus petit que l'herbe dans certains endroits...M EN FOUT... J AI UN BIA BALLON QUI FAIT DU BRUIT QUAND JE LE SECOUE !!!!


Bonsoir, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je ne peux plus répondre à vos messages sinon qu'en citant!!! merci de me dire si je peux faire quelque chose pour vous contacter comme avant!!!! sinon je suis super contente de voir qu'enfin!!!!!isa prend un peu de bon temps!!!! surtout piscine, c'est très décontracturant et apaisant!!!! on récupère son stress!!!! sinon la crevette est adorable hein japsée!!! moi je me régale avec ma famille roukinoff!!!!! ils m'en font voir de toutes les couleurs!!!! dommage je ne sais pas trop prendre photos et films et ensuite vous les mettre sur ce site!!!! un vrai bonheur, ils font tout ensemble même leurs besoins dans chacun leur litière mais programmés en même temps!!!!! je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut me dire, mais je ne dois pas les faire sortir avant de les stériliser pour les empêcher de s'éloigner, vrai ou faux? à vous mes amies de me répondre si vous savez bien sur!!!!sinon ici temps breton sans crepes, sans bolet de cidre et langoustines!!!je plaisante bien sûr, bisounounours et bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

ben, des roukinoff pas castrés = risque de se faire castagner par le matou du coin, risque de s'éloigner pour courrir derriere la femelle qui vient les narguer, et risque de se faire écraser ne connaissant pas les voitures... je crois que ca fait 3 bonnes raisons pour les garder à la maison  !!
t'as plus la flèche courbée vers la gauche avec "répondre" à coté en bas du dernier message posté ?? faut voir avec le forum technique ! ::

----------


## armance

Chantal : Idem Jaspée faut que tu ailles voir sur forum technique si problèmes analogues traités sinon tu ouvres un sujet et explique bien ta situation, tu dois aussi aller tout en haut à droite dans la rubrique "mon compte" et regarder dans tes parametres si tu as une option pour tes réponses qui n'est pas activée...
tiens nous au courant

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir mes copines, alors suite à vos bons conseils, je suis allée voir en haut à droite, j'ai tapé mon pseudo et mot de passe et je peux écrire!!!! sinon excusez moi d'être un peu moins présente mais j'ai beaucoup de travail et le week end on va pour la maison de mon fils voir le carrelage, les cuisines!!! c'est un célibataire alors il a besoin des conseils de sa mère. je travaille tous les jours  8h30 à 12h30 et 14 h à 18 h et en plus promener le chien et m'occuper de ma famille roukinoff!!! si j'ai le temps un jour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!je penserais à moi, alors bonne soirée et à bientôt, avec de gros bisounounours

----------


## armance

hihhi 
elle ne pouvait pas répondre car était en mode déconnectée!! je n'y avait pas pensé!! 
Quand tu vas sur Rescue sans être connectée tu ne peux pas répondre, tu n'as même pas l'option !! 
Tu n'as plus d'excuses maintenant!!
bises

----------


## catis

pôôôves filles qui crêvent de faim,obligées d'attendre les miettes du perroquet...

----------


## catis

et pôôôôve leo obligé d'aller chasser le lapin pour se nourrir....
enfin,je ne sais pas qui chasse l'autre...

----------


## catis

et pôôôôve de nous tous,obligés de dormir par terre...

----------


## catis

et une samba bien surprise par l'animal dans cette cage,qui l'engueule en prime!!!!

----------


## jaspée

trop belles toute ces photos !!! heureusement que t'as retrouvé l'appareil photo !! j'adore la tête de Samba... et j'imagine très bien les commentaires de doudoune !!

----------


## catis

puisque tu aime je t'en remet une de samba....

----------


## jaspée

elle est trop mimi la samba, quelle différence d'expression depuis que tu l'as prise sous ton aile, elle est ressucitée la mémère !!
elle est comme saxo, il lui manque des dens devant !!  :: 

Regardez moi la tronche qu'il fait celui la, il attend sa dernière balade du soir, sans se soucier du vent qui buffe !! et le petit monstre n'est pas loin... juste sous mes pieds !!

faisait encore bia hier... le temps change !!

----------


## catis

faut qu'il arrête l'equitation ton merdeux,il a les pattes arquées....
Pour les dents,mon veto disait que c'est les chiens malheureux qui ont rongé leur frein toute la journée et qui se sont usé les dents(Ulysse etait comme ça)je regarderais mieux,je n'ai pas fait attention pour samba et maintenant que j'ai le droit de lui fouiller dans le bec avec mes doigts sans risque...
Aujourd'hui cath est allée chercher les filles avec tana et calya,en attendant mon retour du marché,et bien samba a un peu suivit puis demi tour....juste lula est venue avec elle,j'ai dû aller chercher samba là-bas,cachée derrière un mur,qui attendait le retour de lula...elle est vite montée en voiture avec moi,je suis le centre de son petit monde...
Elle finira bien par venir vivre à la maison,son pépère recommence à picoler dur,il va finir pas se retrouver à nouveau à l'hôpital et ce coup là ils ne le lacherons plus...

----------


## catis

et encore leo à la chasse au lapin...

----------


## catis

ça fait longtemps qu'on  a pas eu de nouvelles des  petits cochonous de michele,et des photos,et manou,t'es ou?enfin,on a retrouvé chantal,perdue dans un volcan islandais,c'est déjà bien....je vous en remet une de machérie d'amoooour...en plein calins..;

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, grosse journée comme dab, on a fait cet aprem des kms pour aller choisir le carrelage, mais arrivés on a eu une bonne nouvelle!!!!! on ne peut pas choisir dans la gamme proposée et avec la dimension de la pièce etc...........je ne vais pas vous en dire plus c'est trop compliqué, bref, je suis heureuse de me retrouver parmi vous et de voir Isa faire la fofolle comme elle sait si bien le faire. Ici temps breton,crachin et froid!!! franchement il manque les crèpes et la bolée de cidre!!!!! le far breton, les langoustines!!!! donc je vous promets je n'irais plus en Islande mais en Bretagne!!!! sinon c'est vrai que michèle ne nous donne pas de nouvelles de ses cochonous!!! elle les a peut être mangés!!! mais je pense plutôt qu'elle doit les pleurer si adoptés!!!!! je vous laisse, je viendrais faire un t'iot tour demain, sinon en parlant de t'iot, isa as tu des nouvelles de ton petit tiouti???? bisounounours et à demain

----------


## vahick

SUPER ttes ses photos , ces bavardages!!!!! bien sur malgré les explications de la très savante armance je suis bien incapable de mettre des photos de ma nounouche ::::elle vient d'être très perturbée par la présence d'ouvriers pdt 3 jours et aujourd'hui un gentil cousin donc un homme dont elle a si peur est venu déjeuner!!! les ouvriers pour changer ma trop vieille cuve de fuel , c'est fait ça fonctionne et ça coûte cher !!!!!bon dimanche à ttes et caresses aux poilus de ttes sortes

----------


## jaspée

moi je dirais plutot que c'est la chasse au chat !! vu la tronche de léo... ou alors, ca sent la crotte de lapin... vous trouvez pas qu'il frise un peu son nez délicat ce minou ??
c'est bien connu, les bergers n'ont qu'un maitre !! quand je suis absente, je laisse saxo avec son harnais, sinon il refuse de sortir de la maison ! tu as le droit à 3 ou 4 tours de table et il retourne se planquer ! avec le harnais, il a pas le choix, mais il traine pas en route !!  :: 
bonne chose ca chantal, de delaisser les volcans irlandais pour rester en bretagne... sinon tu peux venir sur l'ile d'yeu pour les vacances... y'a pas de volcan... mais on peut trouver le "trou de l'enfer" !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Pas de problème, j'aimerais venir un jour vous renconter toutes et tortoutes mais mais pour l'instant pas de possibilités, mais comme on dit à l'impossible nul n'est tenu alors affaire à suivre, ce ne sera pas cette année c'est sûr mais après pourquoi pas mais surtout pas pour aider isa à soigner ses escargots dont j'ai horreur!!! bonne soirée mes amies ,bisounounours et à d'main

----------


## manou 85

Vous avz de la neige ???

Au bord de l'océan,non, mais il pleut il fait doux 3°  peut être ce soir.....

de la neige, j'en ai eu dans le séjour, non pas que j'ai une fuite !!! juste n éclatement de coussin.......c'était bo mais il a fallu ramasser je ne sais pas si l'aspi va s'en remettre.....

Et si c'est bien ma boite à bétises qui a fait la zouavec avec son poto Jules qui n'st pas le dernier mais il a beasoin d'une meneuse.

Quand je la vois aller dans un panier se coucher je rêve qu'elle dorme mais purée elle est vive la gazelle.

Comment allez vous vous et vos poilus ???

----------


## jaspée

pas de neige pour nous sur mon caillou ! ca mouille par contre pour une température de 5°...
les loulous sont ramassés sur leur coussin en pleine sieste !! c'est pas beau la vie de chien ?? Théo a eu droit à sa douche ce matin... fait un peu la tronche mais ne bouge pas ! Saxo est resté planqué dans son coin, mais il sait déjà que ce sera pour demain !!
j'espère que tout le monde est en forme, poilus et humains !!! et que cette petite pluie sera la bienvenue pour réhydrater un peu cette pauvre terre !!
Isa, as tu fini tes trucs "cochon" avec tes lumas ?? tu les as filmé ??  :: 
allez, bisouqpsoiuta (hein chantal ??)  ::

----------


## catis

Allez manou,met des photos de ta gazelle sauteuse...en pleine conneries...Mes deux calmes sont bien cool et la maison relativement calme,même si parfois on a l'impression d'avoir deux sangliers en train de jouer dans la maison,vu le bruit...;
Pour mes escargots,c'est partit pour deux mois de fornication intense,ils commencent déjà à se coller,je ne vais pas tarder à avoir des pontes...puis des petits....non,je n'ai rien pour filmer,sauf une superbe camera numerique dont je ne sais pas me servir....
Et puis ,non,pas de neige du tout;je sens qu'on en aura pas cette année...dommage,les filles adorent la neige,tana plonge dessous comme une taupe,plus il y en a plus elle s'eclate.

----------


## jaspée

oh oui manou, des photos de ta fofolle, elle va rejoindre biscotte (entre autres) aux abonnées aux bêtises !! hein Siju ??

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les copines, ici pas de neige et -1 donc pas trop froid mais très humide,sinon ras, ma  chatte déteste de plus en plus ses amis roukinofs!!!! donc la nuit rien de terrible!!!!! ils s'endorment et tout à coup voilà ma chatte qui veut venir dormir avec moi mais la place est prise par ces 2 petits bouts de choux alors jalousie intense!!!! j'espère que cela se passera avec le temps!!!! mais c'était déjà une chatte difficile que j'ai recueuillie dans la rue, je ne sais pas comment elle a été élevée mais avec moi s'est très vite habituée aux calins!!!donc jalouse elle me crache même dessus  mais j'ignore!!!je la comprends deux concurrents d'un coup qui ne pensent qu'à jouer avec elle mais elle ne comprend pas!!!alors un jour à la fois, elle ne comprend pas le bonheur qu'elle a que je la récupère chez une vieille dame de 70 ans qui m'a suppliée de la prendre car vu son âge, elle ne voulait pas s'engager. Puis cettte chatte, je ne sais pas si vous souvenez a été empoisonnée par ma voisine et elle s'est tellement battue pour rester!!!!dans ce monde!!!!! je sais et elle sait!!! c'est notre secret entre nous et je l'adore,,,,, car elle s'est vraiment battue pour rester, j'allais la voir le midi pour l'aider à remonter la pente si raide!!! bref inutile de parler de mauvais moments, donc j'espère que tout le monde va bien et qu'isa sera bientôt maman de mille, dix mille, cent mille baveux!!!beurk!!!!!! alors bisounounours à tortoutes

----------


## catis

j'en espère 200 000...et oui,quand même!!!!

----------


## vahick

vous vendez 200000 bêtes bêtes à cornes !!!!!!eh bé bon courage !!!!!

----------


## catis

non,on met 200000 petits dans les parcs,mais on est loin d'en ramasser  200000 6 mois après,il en faut juste autant pour en avoir assez ensuite...soit la moitié environ,les autres se font la malle des parcs,on sont bouffés par des prédateurs,ou je ne sais pas trop....les aléas de l'élevage...

----------


## catis

Je suis congelée,et même les deux à la fois.Sacré bon dieu de bois,l'eau des chevaux est gelées,pas moyen d'arroser mes escargots,quand je pense qu'avant de venir en bretagne j'etais partante pour la Nouvelle Calédonie,je peux vous  assurer que je regrette  de ne pas être allée au bout de mon rêve.Je déteste le froid.En plus la piscine etait fermée ce soir,du coup,pas pu y aller cette semaine,c'est moche...pour le dos et pour le moral.
Demain  ,j'ai un marché,je ne sais pas comment m'habiller,je vais rentrer gelée encore une fois...
Les chêvres n'ont pas bien chaud non plus,je ne sais pas ou les mettre pour la nuit,je n'ai pas d'endroit sécurisé et chaud,sauf là ou je met mes pommes de terres,mais il y a aussi le pain,elles vont tout bouffer...je verrais demain si je peux faire de la place pour elles pour la nuit prochaine,pour ce soir c'est rapé...
On pensait ne pas avoir d'hiver et il est bien là...pas pour longtemps,mais bien là...encore quelques jours à tenir puis le froid sera passé.On a bien -2/-4° au moins,rare en bretagne.Mais pas de neige,c'est triste pour les filles,elles se seraient bien éclatées à faire les taupes de neige!!!
Et mes amies,toutes congelées aussi,je pense à chantal partculièrement,dans le grand nord,ça doit être bien là-bas,et manou,tu es ou?
Parce-que jaspée sur son île,ça doit aller,quoique le vent sur le cailloux,dur dur!!!et michele en vendée,ils ont aussi annoncé des grand froids là-bas.Quant à armance ,on ne sait plus trop ou elle est,mais elle a la bougeotte,elle a dû filler se mettre au chaud au sud....et elle doit être bien contente,c'est là qu'il fait le plus froid...hi hi hi...
Bon, gros bisounounours mes copines et à bientôt des nouvelles quand vous aurez retrouvé l'electricité et vos ordi....

----------


## jaspée

bein, y'a pas que toi qu'est congelée !! nous aussi ! fait 0° dehors à l'abri mais avec ce putaing de vent, on est facilement à -2 ou - 3 ! l'eau des chevaux etait gelée sur 1 cm ce tantot ! vont pas avoir chaud aux fesses, mais avec l'épaisseur de poils, ca risque rien !!
tu crois que tes chevres vont attraper froid ? au pire, elles vont se serrer l'une contre l'autre....  en tout cas, y'a quand meme quelque chose de bon a tout ca, on aura moins de vermine au printemps !! et sans eau de javel.... n'est ce pas armance ??
Pourquoi arrose tu tes escargots ? ca gèle dans le "baisodrome" ?? ceci dit, pas besoin de congel pour la bouffe des chiens !!
je viens de sortir les toutous pour la dernière promenade, équipée comme un esquimaux avec bonnet, écharpe, 3 epaisseurs sur le dos ! que du bonheur !!! avec des rafales à 90, on se croirait en sibérie !!
j'avais lavé Saxo ce matin, avait son poil tout propre pour affronter les rigueurs de l'hiver, tout content le bétin !! et le pire, c'est que je l'ai brossé et que j'ai retiré 3 poignées de poils !! et pas des petiotes... c'est là qu'on se rend compte que son poil est beaucoup plus beau, surtout sur le dessus !!
allez, hop, au casse croute ! mon zom a fait cuire du poisson !! et oui, de temps en temps... ::

----------


## michele

ici aussi nous sommes congelés !!! c la Charente Maritime Isa , je suis près de Royan donc bien plus bas que la Vendée ..
tes pauvres chèvres ..perso je les mettrais dans le salon , près de la cheminée ...elle vont apprécier !! ♪ ♫ ♫ ♪
mes tits cochonoux sont tous partis dans leur famille respective et ça se passe bien ...Sumo a 2 copains humains pour jouer
avec lui ...les enfants sont habitué aux animaux, ils ont un chat , et mon gros pépère s'éclate bien !! la maman a été stérilisé ..
ma mission est accomplie... je suis passée au nettoyage et cartons pour le déménagement ......trop contente !! mes loulous vont avoir de l'espace pour s'éclater ...Eden va peut être réussir à perdre quelques Kgs , ça lui ferai pas de mal !
sinon ben ..moi je bosse trop , ça me barbe mais pas le choix , une collègue absente , donc j'y retourne le soir , 40 bornes en plus pour gagner 2H de plus ....Pfffff !!! et g vraiment des patrons supers et bien au delà , donc jpeux pas les laisser ds le caca , mais si ça gel
je vais être moi même ds la mer** Ah vivement le printemps c sur !!
Chantal ....des photos de tes roukinoff STP , ça me consolera un peu snif snif ...
Vahic , je donne les serviettes à Jaspée et dés qu'elle se rend chez Isa , tu les récupères , OK ??
Manou ... ben toi aussi fo ke tu nous (me) la fasse cette photo ...c bon pour mon moral !!
g de la visite ce week-end , je vous ferai des photos ...g trop hâte d'y être , le champagne est déjà
au frais et les lits sont fait ...c vs dire si j'attend avec impatience d'être samedi !!! 
Bisous les filles et bonne soirée

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir mes amies, dans le grand nord très froid - 9 ce matin!!! durdur pour tous ces animaux qui sont enfermés dans des chenils sans aucune chaleur, l'hiver me rend toujours malade quand je pense à eux!!!!! ma famille roukinof va bien , michèle je vais essayer de mettre des photos ce week end, ils ne sont pas très sages, essaient de sortir car ils ne connaissent pas le froid et c'est toujours la galère avec ma grande qui ne les accepte pas, en plus ils commencent à l'attaquer!!!de vrais sales gosses mais je les aime tellement!!!!! c'est mon plaisir de vivre!!!!! je vous laisse car il est déjà tard, la météo prévoit de la neige ce soir!!!! ou plutôt dimanche, cela fera tomber le froid!!! alors gros bisounounours à tortourtes!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

sibérie aussi sur l'ile d'yeu, mes chevaux avaient 5 cm de glace dans leur gamelle d'eau ce matin !
température proche de 0, mais le vent glace tout !
enfin, y'avais quand meme -3 a 50 m de la mer !!
allez, une bonne tite nuit à toutes, bises !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahick

merci d'avance pour les serviettes michele , je leur trouverai du " service " !!!!! vous parlez ttes du froid , dans ma bretagne sud c'est encore très supportable mais il parait que ça va " fraichir" aujourd'hui soleil magnifique bien sûr pas un flocon dommage ma louloute aimerai surement je viens de vivre une semaine " noire " plus de téléphone , plus d'ordi les télécoms sont enfin venues ce midi  je me sentais comme sur une île déserte !!!!!.couvrez - vous bien. bises à ttes .

----------


## Coline54

Ici on est a - 12 pfff même Eliott fait fissa pour ses besoins, j'espère que chez vous c'est moins froid et surtout chez Isa et Cath, les escargots ça supporte des températures aussi basses ?

----------


## catis

mes escargots sont soit en reproduction,18 degrés,12h de lumière,soit en chambre froide à5 degrés en hibernation,ils ne sont jamais dehors par moins quelque chose,ils crèveraient tous,ce serait dommage...
Sinon,lula s'arrondie de plus en plus,elle est bien pleine....Et aujourd'hui elle s'est battue méchant avec samba pour un vieil os tout sec...j'ai eu du mal à les séparer,enfin je verrais demain si ça se passe mieux,j'ai viré l'os dans la poubelle.Sinon,ce sera balades séparées.Ce sont les hormones qui doivent ennerver lapetite...

----------


## jaspée

promenade du matin déguisée en cosmonaute ! y'a que les chiens qui se moquent du froid, sont pas plus pressés que d'habitude pour faire le tour habituel ! meme saxo avec son ventre à l'air s'en fout royalement !! -3 à l'abri, je vous raconte pas en plein vent... ca doit donner du -6 en bordure de mer, et voir -10 a l'intérieur des terres !!
lula doit approcher de son terme, elle va pas etre commode sur ses derniers jours... ou va t elle mettre bas ? elle a un abri ?
bisous les filles, m'en vais faire un peu de ménage par ce bia temps !!

----------


## catis

Tu parle elle mettra bas ou elle sera...et les petits seront tués par les maitres,que veux-tu que je dise?de toutes façons ça fera des malheureux en moins.Vu l'etat des maitres,autant qu'ils ne vivent pas.S'ils refusent encore la sterilisation,je vais imposer la pillule,ce serait le minimum,et là c'est eux qui payent.

----------


## jaspée

::  malheureusement, tant qu'il y aura toujours cette mentalité de merde, on pourra pas faire grand chose... mais ca me fait mal d'avance...

----------


## catis

Mes rapports avec eux sont toujours compliqués,on s'engueule parfois,je menace de  ne plus venir,ce n'est pas simple,je fais ce que je peux ,mais ce n'est pas génial pour les chiennes.Lula serait mieux placée dans une bonne famille et samba aussi ,ou  à la maison,j'attends un nouveau séjour hospitalier sans retour de monsieur pour régler ce problême.Et moi même vivre un peu normallement ,parce-que là je suis totalement coincée ici...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bonsoir, ce matin ici - 12° et ce soir depuis 17 h neige!!!! tout est bloqué, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, dès qu'une voiture se met de travers!!!c'est la vraie galère, pas mal de personnes que je connais sont bloquées!!! et la dde elle ne savait pas ce qui allait arriver???? depuis ce matin ici on sait que ce soir la neige arrive!!!! il y en aura sans doute plus dimanche et la semaine prochaine encore des températures plus que négatives!!! qui a dit qu'on n'aurait pas d'hiver!!!! par contre mes roukinoffs nichent!!!!! au coin de la cheminée, ils ne savent pas encore ce qui les attend!!!!!c'est la vie, alors bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours!!!!

----------


## jaspée

ben nous, fait fret mais pô un poil de neige ! pourtant suis sure que ma crevette adorerait ca !! tant pis, on verra ca plus tard !!
bon week end mes amies, on continue la série d'exam pour mon zom, donc passage sur le continent (à la nage pour isa  :: ) et petit tour chez le véto dans la foulée pour mon nounours de sax !! Donc 4 jours bien remplis avant reprise du boulot !
chantal, je te donne mon mail jaspee85@sfr.fr , envoie moi une photo des roukinoffs !! depuis le temps qu'on bave devant et qu'on les voit pas.... je la mettrais sur le site !!
 ::

----------


## vahick

bonjour à ttes , voilà que vous parlez de sibérie eh bien n'en déplaise aux mauvaises langues qui disent tjrs du mal de la Bretagne , ici gd bleu , t° au lever 7° et avec le soleil ça va monter . je dirai presque dommage , c'est beau la neige ,ça me manque ds le temps nous allions assez souvent skier ds le jura où nous avions une maison ah !!!!!souvenirs , nostalgie !!!! couvrez vous bien les filles et bon dimanche

----------


## catis

Mais vahick oublie un détail,effectivement on a eu plus de 13 degrés chez nous....mais alors avec un vent!!!!on sent bien la bretagne ...du coup j'ai bricolé à l'abri du vent,fabriqué des cadres en bois avec du grillage,car en ce moment mes escargots ont tendances à se sauver...j'ai passé tout mon grillage qui restait,il me reste encore un peu à faire,mais bon,un des deux parcs de repro est couvert...je finirais demain,après avoir été chercher du grillage...Bon,donc un peu de neige hier soir,mais n'a pas tenue,j'avais une reunion et à mon retour(2h du mat)il faisait déjà 3 degrés...alors que1 degré en partant à 20 h...du coup la neige avait fondue..
Bon,les deux petites vont bien ,lulla est de plus en plus ronde ,il y a pleins de chattes bien rondes aussi,ils n'ont pas finit de zigouiller des bestioles à la naissance... ça va être joyeux les mois à venir.J'ai pas finit de râler.

----------


## jaspée

salut mes amies ! ou vat ? il fait super bia a la rochelle malgré des restes de gel sur certaines portions de route...
ce soir, on dort sur la roche avant d'affronter le grand nord ( :: ) sur nantes pour le  rendez vous de mon zom !! les loulous vont bien, théo a decouvert la neige et cela lui a bien plus !! il a fait des bonds de cabri et a piqué des sprints dans la neige, trop drole !! saxo est plus circonspect... A FRET AUX PATTOUNES !!! du coup, pipi (quelques uns quand meme...) et un caca...et retour au chout !
vous allez avoir encore un peu de neige pour ce soir... rentre bien tes lumas !! bisous et à plus... papouilles aux poiluses !!!!

----------


## vahick

eh non isa , je viens d'avoir confirmation par une habitante du bord de mer , nous n'avions même pas de vent !!!! aujourd'hui ciel gris mais tjrs la douceur 11° !!!!mais c'est humide les passages d'awaï labourent le jardin , plus d'herbe mais de la boue !!!!Bon pm j'espère jaspée qu'un remède sera possible pour ta moitié .bises à ttes

----------


## michele

Coucou les Filles !!

Super week-end avec les meilleurs !!

oh l'ai bien fatigué mon moto Abel ...juste avant le départ !!
et moi le moral rebousté à donf ..pour un petit moment ...c trop bon !!
Armance a dit ...pas ma tête sur les forums ...alors pas de photos ..snif !!
nous avons eu de la neige hier et verglas ce matin ..pas pu (ou pas voulu ..) 
aller bosser ...mais j'y retourne ce soir Grrrr !!! 
bisous mes coupines ♥♥

----------


## catis

Aujourd'hui pas de vent,mais la pluie,et la douceur,10/11 degrés.Le vent ,c'etait hier. Avec le soleil en prime!!!Choisir,vent et soleil ou pas de vent mais crachin...En tous les cas,excusez moi de le dire,mais pas de verglas,les tuyaux ne gèlent pas,pas de neige....Chantal ne va encore pas me croire surtout que jaspée parle de verglas et de neige alors qu'elle est si prêt de nous,mais c'est bien vrai,je vais de ce pas vous faire une photo immediate de crachin breton avec douceur...

----------


## michele

Ben oui Isa , Jaspée était chez moi en Charente Maritime .....à 400/500 bornes de chez toi kan même !!!
et ici Neige dimanche matin au lever ....et verglas par dessus le top !!! regarde les photos ...c'était trop bien !!!
bisous bisous ♪ ♫ ♫ ♪ ♫

----------


## michele

La neige et mon doigt (hihi) dans le jardin mais .. aujourd'hui et en plein soleil ..ça fond vite !!

----------


## armance

Et oui bien froid ici ! la neige malgré beau soleil aujourd'hui ne fond pas et ce soir ça va pincer , maxi mercredi et jeudi au niveau froid : je parsème mon jardin de graines, de graisses végétales, de boules de graisses, je change 2 à 3 fois/j l'eau que je mets dans des sous pots(de fleurs) encore chaude, car les oiseaux ne trouvent plus de lieux pour boire, ils meurent de soifs!!
Je ferai des photos demain...Je profite de mes dernières semaines à Royan...
Vu Jaspée et son zoom, et michele et les poilus : bien sympa !
Les filles vous plaignez pas du manque de gel car chez vous ça serait une bonne galère!!
bises

----------


## catis

Bonne galère,bof,nous on s'en fiche,on a de bonnes voitures,on n'a que ça ,mais on a de bonnes voitures...
Quant à jaspée,je te l'ai déjà dit,pour ton zom,cassé,trop vieux,change le pour deux plus jeunes...tu crois qu'il se serait géné,lui?allez,pas de sentimentalisme,il est foutu;on le change!!!!bien sûr,je blague,je ne tiens pas à me faire baffer par le grand costaud,surtout qu'on fera bien sa connaissance un de ces jours,jaspée peut venir à la maison,il n'y a plus d'ulysse pour empêcher saxo de bouger...et oui,on peut reçevoir les copines avec chiens mâles maintenant.Et même avec chat,leo va râler ,mais il n'y a plus de fauve mangeur de chat à la maison...
Bon,je vais mettre une photo...sans neige...,ni froid.

----------


## jaspée

coucou tout le monde !!!
alors voila, retour sur not' caillou sains et saufs !! Michele nous a bichonné mon zom et moi... que du bonheur !! Dommage que le gel a limité un peu les déplacements, mais du coup, on a profité de notre hotesse une journée de plus !!! 
le voyage jusque Nantes : -4 a la roche avec un espèce de grésil tombé la nuit... un peu de mal à ouvrir les portes de la voiture car collées par le gel... ensuite direction nantes vitesse luma... (cagouilles pour les néophytes de mon patois... :: ) sur route glacée... sommes arrivés pil poil à l'heure.. et comme les médecins sont toujours en retard... Alors verdict (résumé) Monsieur, vous etes bon pour l'intervention mais vu qu'il n'y a pas d'urgence (vous pouvez vous deplacer)... il vous faudra perdre un peu (beaucoup) de poids avant !! voila... mon zom fait la gueule par rapport au régime... mais il a signé un pacte avec sa mimi chérie...  :: 
Saxo a vu le véto aussi : acupuncture, mésothérapie, manipulation et injection pour les articulations ! la totale... voila not week end...
nous repartons bientot pour les ardennes voir la famille... mais le prochain voyage est pour mes éleveuses de lumas ! surtout que Saxo va avoir tout un harem sur le dos... l'a interet de se retaper vite fait avant !!  :: 
Merci pour les photos ma mimi... mais tu t'es oubliée... toi..  :: 
bisous les filles !!  ::

----------


## michele

Voui mon chéwi d'Abel à interet de gagner le pacte ....sinon je ne pourrai même pas faire la traversée à la
nage , pour atteindre votre caillou !!! ce serai bien dommage kan même ♥
je ne me suis pas oubliée ma Jaspée ....regarde bien... il y a mon doigt !!!
je pense à Caramel , ma Réunionnaise .... qui vit en Haute Savoie ... ce matin à la fraiche (c le cas de le dire !), 
madame se roulait dans la neige par - 21° ...un an maintenant kel vie là bas avec sa maman !!!
le mien de Réunionnais (Eden) n'en fait pas autant ...c mieux le lit de moman hein !!!
bonne soirée à toute et bisounours !!!

----------


## jaspée

la preuve qu'il neige à royan !! 
ici par contre, pas un poil de neige mais -5 a la maison... tout près de le mer...  ::  et du soleil à l'instant !!

----------


## catis

J'ai les boules ,ce soir,l'infirmière que je remplaçais ,là ou j'ai fait un jour,n'a plus besoin de moi,elles n'ont pas assez de boulot pour elles(c'est vrai que c'est une très petite tournée)voilà,donc gagné 200 euros en janvier,je vais aller loin avec ça...panique à bords,c'etait peu mais c'etait toujours ça,quelques 100 aines d'euros par mois,mais à nouveau zero.je repars à la chasse,mais j'ai quand même 6 jours de programmés en fevrier sur ma tournée de cet été,mais il me faut  du régulier...je pense sortir ma caravane et aller bosser plus loin de chez moi;

----------


## jaspée

beh, boudiou, pas drole la vie d'eleveuse de lumas ! et la pénurie de boulot d'infirmière... inquiétant aussi ! faut dire que la durée de "vie" d'une infirmière  est en hausse ! avant, elles allaient jusqu'à 35 ans et élevaient leurs gosses, maintenant c'est marche ou crève car pas de boulot, pas de sous à la maison !!
Allez ma belle Isa, te laisse pas aller ! tu vas bien finir par trouver !! je sais que ton banquier doit te faire la gueule... mais tant pis, il est chaud et bien payé lui !!
bisous les filles,  ::

----------


## catis

Je ne sais pas si mon banquier est "chaud",mais en tous les cas,j'ai de la chance,malgrés mon gros découvert il ne me cherche pas trop de poux dans la tête,il sait bien que je cherche,il sait bien que je suis prête à faire beaucoup pour trouver du boulot,et l'idée de la caravane qui m'est venue hier va m'ouvrir d'autres horizons pour bosser,je vais pouvoir m'eloigner et aller à quimper(hein vahick,un cabinet charchais il n'y a pas longtemps sur quimper...je n'avais pas pensé à la caravane...)ou ailleurs...Brest cherche pas mal en ce moment;
Bon,il n'y a plus qu'à...mais j'ai la sensibilité à fleur de peau en ce moment,c'est dur...je m'engueule avec tous mes collègues paysans.Trouver un boulot stable me calmerais l'esprit...l'inquiétude sur mon avenir n'est pas une bonne solution;Enfin,le gonzesses vont bien ,lula va bientôt éclater,je suis surprise de la voir encore courrir...mais je pense qu'elle va bientôt rouler.

----------


## jaspée

oups, je voulais dire "au chaud"... et si tu pars avec ta caravane... tu fais quoi de tous ceux qui sont à la ferme, du paté pour chat ?? remarque, Leo serait content !  ::

----------


## catis

cath est là,et toutà fait capable de gérer les bestiaux,si je part bosser,c'est seule et deux /3 jours au plus...je sais bien que tu voulais dire au chaud,c'etait juste rigolo ton l'apsus...

----------


## jaspée

::

----------


## catis

Mais mon banquier aime peut-être les bêtes et est surement un chaud---lapin....en fait je n'en sais rien...Bon,je file chercher de la terre à ponte parce-que les petits pondent à la pelle....50 ce matin,40 hier,ça fait déjà 10000 oeufs environ....j'en veux 200000,ça va aller vite....

----------


## jaspée

question bête, c'est quoi de la terre à ponte ? une terre spéciale ?

----------


## catis

de la terre de taupinière,tout simplement.

----------


## jaspée

> de la terre de taupinière,tout simplement.


ben oui, de la terre fine quoi !!
tu devrais atteler ta meute de chiens devant un chariot !! t'aurais plus qu'à charger !!  ::

----------


## michele

Tu comptes les oeufs de cagouilles ...tous les matins ?? Misère !!
Bon si besoin , g une chambre à ta dispo ....mais ça fait un bon bout ..Royan / Bretagne !!
ici grand soleil ...mais rien ne fond par ce froid !!
bon courage les girls !!!!

----------


## catis

J'ai déjà un chariot et tout pour atteler  Tana,elle a déjà été attelé,je vais chercher,je dois avoir des photos...mais bon,elle a passé l"âge de tirer la terre sur une remorque,pôôôôve mémée...
Sinon,non,je ne compte pas les oeufs,je compte les pontes et je dis:une ponte egale environ 100 oeufs,c'est evidemment variable,mais sur la quantité c'est à peu prés ça...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes et excusez moi de mon absence!!!! Très froid ici et marre de ce froid!!! du travail à rentrer le bois matin midi et soir car j'ai un homme qui ne fait rien!!!bref!!!sinon j'ai fait des photos de la famille roukinof mais il faut que je trouve comment vous les mettre sur ce site, ce week end si j'en ai le temps. Tous les samedis je suis en vadrouile avec mon fils pour sa maison et le dimanche, lessive, repassage. En fait j'ai un compteur edf tempo et il est en rouge toute la semaine donc pas de lessive ni repassage, tout le weekend donc je n'ai pas trop le temps d'aller sur mon ordi. Bref sinon j'espère qu'isa va garder moral et trouver bientôt un peu de travail. je vous laisse car je dois préparer mon repas et il est déjà tard, bisounounours à tortoutes

----------


## catis

feut froid danch grand nord,chantal?meuh non!!!ici même pas froid...un peu de neige ce matin,pas froid du tout,déjà tout fondu....
J'ai appelé un cabinet infirmier pas trop loin,qui cherche pour quelques jours par moi,croisés les doigts pour moi,les copines,pour que ça marche...elles doivent rappeler après les vacances,soit fin février,espéront....elles reçoivent aussi d'autres appels...sinon,une photo de mes gros coquins en plein calin...

----------


## catis

ils sont aussi adepte de la fornication en commun,autrement dit partouze

----------


## catis

puis la maternité,tout le monde accouche dans la même salle.

----------


## jaspée

> ils sont aussi adepte de la fornication en commun,autrement dit partouze


 :: 
 ::

----------


## catis

sinon,une grosse  mémère qui s'en fiche pas mal,il n'y a plus de gros cochon pour lui sentir la zezette,alors elle peut l'etaler au soleil...

----------


## catis

Et oui,fait chaud  par chez nous, c'est pas le grand nord...la preuve,même pas de neige ni de glace...

----------


## catis

Mais bon,on est bien aussi devant la cheminée...

----------


## jaspée

> sinon,une grosse  mémère qui s'en fiche pas mal,il n'y a plus de gros cochon pour lui sentir la zezette,alors elle peut l'etaler au soleil...


ca fait drole ta photo ! on a l'impression qu'elle est espalmée au plafond la mémère... comme les mouches !!

----------


## catis

ben,la photo est prise par au-dessus,non ,elle n'a pas appris à voler,je confirme,en voilà une tournée autrement..;tu préfère?

----------


## catis

Bon ,alors ,les potes,on va au restau ou on se fait une partouze????

----------


## vahick

bon j'espère que tu vas trouver du travail à proximité Isa mais ma proposition est tjrs valable , sauf bien sûr si tu préfères ta caravane .ici j'ai bien dù compter 20flocons !!!!ma louloute  avait l'air très surprise !!!!un peu " inquiète ma douarneniste prend la route pour l'est demain !!!bon WE à ttes

----------


## catis

Si je dois aller bosser au loin,ce sera forcément en caravane,ingérable chez des gens,telephone n'importe quand,levé à 5h du mat,retour vers 21h/22h,roupiller l'aprèm car crevée,non,c'est gérable en caravane ou à l'hôtel,mais pas chez quelqu'un,même toi ma douce,le boulot d'IDE libéral est trop dur,et trop ingerable pour l'horaire...

----------


## jaspée

ouaich !! ca fait moins bizarre !! 
bon, m'en vais profiter du soleil aussi pour aller voir les chevaux et promener les cheins... 
je croise les doigts pour ton remplacement ma belle !! j'espère que ca va marcher !!
 ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, ici plus beaucoup de neige mais toujours des températures très basses, ce matin -10°, ras le bol mais dans la journée il fait beau, grand ciel bleu!!!je ne sais pas si ce genre de ciel est connu des bretons!!pardon des bretonnes, ce soir j'ai pris le temps d'essayer d'exportet les photos des roukinofs sur mon ordi, maintenant je vais essayer de les mettre sur le site, sinon je les envoie à jaspée qui a laissé son mail alors attention je fais l'essai de mal dégourdie chtie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!comme cela ne marche pas j'envoie les photos à jaspée, bonne soirée tourtoutes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Me revoili, me revoilà, je suis allée récupérer le mail de jaspée à qui j'envoie les photos de la petite famille, pour faire plaisir à tortoutes, sinon isa j'ai oublié de te dire merci pour la photo preuve de beau temps en bretagne!!!!!!!!!!!!allez bisounounours et je croise les doigts pour toi isa, je serais tellement contente que tu trouves enfin de quoi ne plus te stresser devant les sous, rien de simple la vie est tellement chère !!!! allez bisounounours j'envoie la famille roukinof à jaspée

----------


## jaspée

famille roukinoff bien arrivée sur l'ordi !! je met tout ca sur le site demain tantot car là, je suis au boulot !!
bonne nit à tout le monde, bizzzzzzz

----------


## jaspée

voila la famille Roukinoff... et le commentaire de Chantal !! 
"A la demande de certaines habituées de rescue, je t'envoie les photos de ma petite famille qui me donne quand même beaucoup de travail. Ils sont nés le 24 septembre en mars soit quand ils auront 6 mois je vais les stériliser et ensuite les mettre un peu dehors car ici cela devient durdur, ils font quand même pas du dégât mais déménagent beaucoup.... surtout mes plantes mais bon je les aime tellement, le plus gros guizmo adore l'eau, c'est incroyable, il s'accroche au robinet de la baignoire pour avoir de l'eau et quand il entend l'eau de la douche, il arrive à toute vapeur!!!!!bref;l'autre qui pour moi est une demoiselle est beaucoup plus maigre très caline mais très voleuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

Ils sont bôôôôô...mais si je comprends bien,tu es maintenant habituée aux petits bébés chiants,tu ne voudrait pas un petit ou une petite de lula,ça va bientôt arriver,ça te ferait encore plus d'ambiance....et encore plus de bêtises,surtout que tu es rodée...
Un ou une autre vers michèle qui adore les cochonous,et voilà....
On se fait des petits rotis dans 6 mois quand ils auront tous bien engraissé....à mi chemin,chez nous!!!!
Bon,aujourd'hui jolie balade au soleil avec les 4 filles,cath est venue me rejoindre avec les deux grosses...et je suis revenue avec calya sur le siège avant ,à coté de moi....l'impression de transporter un veau quand même,elle est balaise la mémère!!!
Sinon,ce matin -5 dans ma cour,-7,-8 par endroit sur le chemin du marché ou je me suis bien caillé....et maintenant 5 degré,grand soleil...c'est ainsi...on est le region la plus chaude d'europe actuellement ,quand même,vive la bretagne....

----------


## michele

je suis trop vieille pour adopter un bébé ...et c si facile de craquer ♥
non , je veux rester disponible , pour pouvoir aider une pauvre misère , quand cela sera possible ..
pour le moment c ...je crève de froid mais je déménage ..... le plus vite possible !! 
maintenant que je le sais , j'en peux plus ...ras le bol de faire la route , surtout en ce moment !
et comme une des nana est absente , j'y retoune le soir et 40 bornes en plus , pour gagner une
misère ...jsuis dégoutée et congelée en plus !!
Merci Chantal , pour les Rouckinofs ...sont trop mimis et surement pleins de malices !! tu dois
t'éclater à les voir faire leur conneries !!!moi je me suis vraiment éclatée avec mes cochonoux
mais c du boulot ...la machine à laver essore moins bien depuis !!
Djazz le furet , s'éclate comme un fou dans la cuisine , surtout si j'oublie de verrouiller un placart
style ...les paquets de riz et de pates ..il adore !! dans sa cage (à l'extèrieur), il fait ses besoins dans sa litière
et bien monsieur s'amuse à faire tout autour ..mais jamais dedans Grrrrrrrrrrrrr il a de la chance 
que je l'aime mon puant !!
jvais me coucher ..jsuis nase !! bisous !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tout le monde, vous avez donc fait connaissance avec mes 2 petites numéros, le matin c'est infernal, mademoiselle fait un cri pour appeler l'autre et ils font de ces roulades!!!! un vrai vacarme!!!bref encore un mois avant de les lâcher et là je pense qu'ils vont se fatiguer un peu plus. Sinon ce matin encore très foid, tout est blanc, il paraît que c'est le dernier jour!!!on verra, bon dimanche à tortoutes et jaspée merci encore de m'avoir aidée, bisounounours

----------


## vahick

adorables tes minous  mais après avoir eu 4 chats ( un pour chacun de mes enfants ) j'ai définitivement choisi mon énorme nounours et pas de chat la proximité de la grande route me l'interdit et de toutes façons ça me compliquerai trop la vie lors de mes absences  hopital ou voyages d'agrément ça me suffit de me soucier de ma louloute .ici tjrs le grand bleu mais qd même -4° au lever !!!bon dimanche à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Ayé la tornade est repartie dans sa maison. ouf !!!  temps calme. 2° ici et le garage innondé je n'ai toujours pas compris comment purger le robinet d'exterieur !! le pb d'être blonde !!!
Tes roukinous sont de la même portée ??? car ils ont une énorme différence de gabarits.
La saison des z'amours a commencé ! les chats cavalent de partout !!

----------


## jaspée

ca cavale de partout ici aussi ! le petit théo s'en donne à coeur joie pour courrir après tout ce joli monde !
Bon, je vois qu'il fait bon en Bretagne, c'est vrai que ca change !! chez nous, toujours - 4 la nuit et proche de 2 la journée, avec ce satané vent de nord... je me transforme en statue de gel !!
les loulous s'en moquent completement, pour eux, qu'il neige, vente, pleuve etc... tout est pretexte à la promenade !!
la, théo est en train de vider sa caisse à jouets sur le coussin de saxo, lequel, dépité de ne pouvoir se coucher à coté de moi, est parti dans la chambre !! pauvre pépère, condanné à supporter cette petite peste qu'il a choisi !! ahhh quelle patience il a mon gros loup !!
et pour finir d'em*** le monde, le monstre en question est en train de jouer avec une bouteille de badoit vide qui résonne sur le carrelage... mon zom, qui regarde Stade2, est vert....  :: 
Bon, pour la peine, je m'en vais les sortir avant la noire... bizzzzzzzzzzzzz les filles !!

----------


## catis

Lula me fait quelques gouttes de lait aux tetines,c'est pour bientôt...et si je faisait du fromage,ça vous dis?je vous en envoi???
Manou veut nous faire croire qu'il fait froid chez elle,mais on ne sait toujours pas dans qu'elle region tu es?ici,les canalisations ne pêtent pas...-5 max qu'on a eu...et aujourd'hui joli redoux...avec le retour de la pluie,allez,courage mes amies,je souffle fort et je vous envois la douceur et la pluie,pour changer....enfin,crachin,j'ai coupé du bois tout l'après midi,il ne "pleuvait"pas,il crachouillait...sinon je ne serait pas restée dessous...
Donc j'ai prevenus mes deux vieux que s'ils veulent occire les petits,qu'ils ne trainent pas à la naissance,et qu'il y aura de l'anti monte lait à acheter,puis la pillule s'ils refusent toujours la stérilisation,que je ne laisserait pas cette chienne faire des petits tous les 6 mois.Et que ça va couter;et qu'ils vont devoir payer....j'espère que ça va leur monter au cerveau...ce serait quand même bien mieux de la stériliser,non?qu'elle bande de c***...enfin,je prends mon mal en patience!!!

----------


## manou 85

Cath, je suis en dessous les Sables d'Olonne, à jard sur Mer.........et cela caille malgré le soleil.
On verra bien demain si redoux ou pas !!!! 

Elle me fait peine Lulla d'être dans le froid alors qu'elle va donner la vie à de pauvres créatures. cela me navre d'avoir des maitres aussi c..s !!!

----------


## catis

il les rentre le soir,mais hier matin l'eau était gelée à l'interieur de leur batiment,là ou elles dorment,c'est tout dire..;

----------


## jaspée

j'ai la haine contre ces pauvres co** et le pire est qu'on y peut rien changer !! ils sont aussi obtus que les pierres qui leurs servent de maison !
j'espère que ce sera rapide et sans douleur pour ces nouveaux nés... j'en ai la chair de poule !
Bon ce matin, 5° au dessus, ca change Isa, ton temps breton est parvenu jusque là !! Les piafs sont heureux ce matin ! pas d'eau a degeler, et toujours à manger !!

----------


## michele

Ici aussi c le dégel OUF ..9° à cette heure ci ..fenêtres et porte grandes ouvertes !!!! 
enfin possible de renouveler l'air des maisons et les loulous content de pouvoir ressortir
à leurs grés ...il était temps Djazz est en rut ...bonjour l'odeur dans la cuisine !!!
Des cartons de tous les cotés ...maintenant démontage des armoires , lits , bureau etc ..
à force de garder ...parce que ça peut toujours servir ...même si ce n'est pas pour moi ...
kel bordel ...g tellement de vaisselles et autres , que je ne sais plus quoi en faire !! c tout moi ça !!

Catherine , une amie de la PA est DCD hier , en covoiturant une tite louloute de 8 mois (DCD aussi)
vers sa nouvelle vie ....triste fin pour toute les deux ♥

----------


## armance

merde alors,
un voiturage rescue ?

----------


## jaspée

pas cool...  ::

----------


## catis

ceci est un essai,j'ai tenté d'envoyer déjà trois messages depuis hier et pas moyen,alors j'essaye encore...

----------


## catis

Bon,ça fonctionne,qu'elle merdouille alors!!!je ne me souviens même plus les bêtises que je voulais raconter,et là je file voir les petites des voisins,je reprendrais donc plus tard,puisque ça refonctionne...

----------


## jaspée

ok, tiens nous au courant ! on va que tu vieillis... perte de mémoire...  ::

----------


## armance

hihi yen a d'autres c'est l'orthographe qui se barre!!   "on VA que tu vieillis"...j'voudrais pas dire : c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !!

----------


## jaspée

> hihi yen a d'autres c'est l'orthographe qui se barre!!   "on VA que tu vieillis"...j'voudrais pas dire : c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !!


rigole pas trop, ca te pend au nez aussi !! j'ai 48 ans aujourd'hui, la moitié de mes dents... et je m'en fous !!  :: 

l'important est de ce sentir jeune dans son corps (bonjour les douleurs du matin au réveil...) et dans sa tête !!! ca aucun souci... j'chouis restée coinchée y'a longtemps !!! :: 
bizzzzzzzzz mes copines !!!

----------


## catis

Tu as 48 ans aujourd'hui?comme catherine?15/02/64 toi aussi?et on ne fête même pas ça!!!!

----------


## catis

mais attends jaspée,armance est bien plus vieille que nous,donc forcément bien plus décatie,même si elle cache bien son jeu...elle se soigne il faut dire:un verre de javel le matin,dormir dans un camion,courser les vela,avec une vie trepidante comme elle a elle ne vieillit pas en façade,mais dedans ça doit bien flotter.... :: 
Mon petit quart d'heure de folie!!!mais pas pour me facher avec mes copines...
D'ailleurs,un petit coup pour chantal,ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas chinée,je voulais juste dire que manou est au soleil des sables d'olonnes,sauf que ces derniers jours ils se sont caillés les miches,que chantal veut nous faire croire qu'il fait toujours beau dans l'nord,mon oeil,même à la TV ils savent que le soleil ils l'ont dans le coeur,pas ailleurs...
Mais par contre,la region la plus chaude d'europe ces derniers jours,c'est la bretagne,nanananananère...du coup on a remonté la serre,il reste quelques piquets/ficelles à mettre,mais elle est remontée.On va vite semer,c'est le printemps.
Sinon,toujours pas de cochonous du coté de lula,je surveille.Quant à samba,elle a encore sa hanche displasique qui coule,j'ai redonné des anti inflamatoires et mis de la bombe de violet dessus,pour desinfecter.Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça coule,ça fait deux fois que ça enfle,fait un hematome,puis perce et coule,du coté displasique.Enfin,je surveille...

----------


## jaspée

> Tu as 48 ans aujourd'hui?comme catherine?15/02/64 toi aussi?et on ne fête même pas ça!!!!


on est le 14 aujourd'hui !!!  ::

----------


## catis

et oui!!!c'est demain pour cath!!!

----------


## jaspée

Alors, bon anniversaire à Cath et plein de gros bisous !!! comme ca, je serais la première !!  ::

----------


## catis

ben bon anniversaire jaspée,comme ça je serais la dernière à te le souhaiter...;

----------


## jaspée

t'es pas la dernière ma poulette !!! y'a les filles du boulot ce soir !!  ::  elles vont m'attendre au tournant à l'embauche !!! Mais merci beaucoup !! ::

----------


## armance

vous savez ce que la vieille elle vous dit ? :

Bon anniversaire Jaspée :






Pour Cat on verra demain!

----------


## jaspée

Merci Armance !! super les photos !! surtout la dernière... pôve tite misère qu'est fatiguée... et qui dort du sommeil du juste !! super la vidéo, un peu sombre, c'est dommage ! j'aime bien théo qui rentre aussi sec dans le panier quand il voit l'appareil photo arriver...  ::

----------


## michele

C cool au moins ont profitent de ton cadeau ♥ trop mimi les pépères !!!
RE BON ANNIV JASPEE   ♪ la ♫ ♪ lala ♪ ♫ 
bon c pas tout ça ...vous faites quoi en ce jour de St Valentin les amoureuses et amoureux ????
Moi c pot aux feu en tête à tête avec mes gros ♥ que du bonheur !!!!!

----------


## manou 85

Alors bon anniversaire aux verseau Jaspée aujourd'hui et Cath demain. On demandera pas les années car elles ne comptent pas tant que cela !!! 

MOn fils a fêté ses 39 ans , lui le 13. il se sent mûr (je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel point ) !!! 

j'ai mené Skipper au toilettage, ce matin et suis allée boire un kawoua sur le remblai.

OH surprise le lac de tanchet est gelé alors que de l'autre côté de la rue, les surfeurs s'agitent sur la vague !!! 

Remplit le frigo !! et récupéré le poilu beau et propre comme un sous neuf !!!

----------


## jaspée

pour moi la St valentin ce soir, c'est en tête à tête avec mes "vieux" au boulot !!
j'aurais ma collègue pour trinquer avec moi quand meme ! un p'tit coup de champ... et hop !! énergie maxi pour le travail !! ca va  valser !

----------


## michele

Ha ha ha moi c'était le 23/01 ......54 et toujours pas bien mur dans la tête ....mais pour 
l'extèrieur un tantinet trop mur ...style un peu blet koi !!

Pas de chance ma pauvre Jaspée et Abel devant son bol de soupe .... je vais éclater tellement
jme marre toute seule !!!

----------


## jaspée

ma pôvre michèle !! dit il, arrete de rire ou tu vas t'étouffer avec ta clope !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, bon anniversaire Jaspée et cath, demain. La st valentin, une affaire de commerce!!!!!j'ai 57 ans et oui c'est moi la plus vieille je crois et je n'ai jamais rien eu pour la st valentin et d'ailleurs je n'aurais pas accepté. Ma belle soeur aide une fleuriste et le plus grand nombre de fleurs livrées sont pour les "poules de luxe", je ne vais pas m'étaler mais je pense que vous avez compris. Sinon Manou, et oui les roukinofs sont frère et soeur et il y a vraiment une différence de taille, je me souviens d'ailleurs que la femelle avait au départ des petites moustaches comme coupées au ciseau et que l'autre avait déjà de très belles moustaches de "chat botté" bref, ici redoux isa et je pense à toi car crachin breton nananère!!!!!!!!!!!!! plutôt que nous envoyer du crachin, envoie du far breton des langoustines et une bolée de cidre que j'espère venir boire un jour avec vous en toute amitié, je vous laisse car l'heure du repas arrive, bisous nordiques à tortoutes ou si isi préfère bisounounours

----------


## catis

St valentin?un bol de soupe et au lit;non mais,la st valentin serait un soir ou on fait des choses?
non,demain je bosse comme infirmière sur une vrai belle tournée ,sur une tournée que je faisais jusqu'à cet été,celle de tiouti...D'ailleurs pas de nouvelle de lui,il doit bien aller....donc je serais demain à 6h30 dans ce village...je travail donc demain,jeudi et vendredi,et idem la semaine prochaine,ça va faire un peu de sousous sur mon découvert...Avec les frais de bagnoles de ces derniers temps,ce n'est pas du luxe,tout part déjà chez les garagistes,mais bon,il faut de bonnes voitures pour pouvoir bosser...je vais croiser les doigts et esperer qu'elles vont me donner régulièrement du boulot,quelques jours par mois,ce serait bien;
Bon,je file au lit,je me lève très tôt demain,genre 4h30,alors dodo sage.En plus dés demain je vais trouver une petite vieille de 48 ans à mes cotés,ça va faire drôle...

----------


## manou 85

NOn chantal  c'est pas toi la plus "ancienne' j'affiche un 61 ans  de bonne humeur, de joie de vivre et mure pas depuis longtemps !!
ce matin j'ai calé sur un abord de rond point (chose banale qui vaut pas un coup de klaxon)
Et ben si,  sitôt calée un monsieur derrière moi (dans mes ages)...... me klaxonne !!!     je regarde dans le rétro...... descend de ma canimobile  ouvre mon capot, regarde enlève les feuilles restées......referme le capot...... il fulminait sans sa voiture...je suis remontée un coup de demarreur, un doigt par la vitre et hop roule ma poule..........il a bien perdu 5 ou 6 mn n'avait qu'a pas klaxonné...........qui croirait cela d'une dame d'un certain age !!! lol !

----------


## Coline54

Bon anniversaire les filles, ici moi je change de cap le 19.....
Je suis toujours fidèle au post mais pas grand chose à raconter en ce moment je surveille mon Verlaine comme le lait sur le feu c'est tout ahh et j'hiberne aussi marre de ce temps

----------


## jaspée

courage coline, le beau temps va revenir... dans quelques semaines !!  :: 
une tite photo de Verlaine en attendant ?? et bonne hibernation ! on te reveillera quand il sera l'heure !!! ::

----------


## vahick

bon anniversaire les gamines eh oui ttes vous me devez ..... le respect !!!!!!c'est 78 ans que j'atteindrai en nov mais si je les ai à l'état civil et dans mon corps  j'ai bien du mal à avoir cet âge dans ma tête!!!ici 10° une petite brise et temps gris mais le printemps n'est pas loin les oiseaux piaillent ds le jardin autour des boules de graisse que je leur mets .contente de te savoir au travail isa . bisous à ttes

----------


## jaspée

mes respects "Madame la baronne" pour vos presque 78 ans, ca fait efffectivement de vous la plus vieille présente sur ce post !  :: 
Isa, bon courage pour ta tournée !! j'espère que ca va durer, a force de croiser plein de choses pour que ca marche, je finis par ne plus avoir quoi que ce soit de droit !!!
Cath, ma douce aux doigts de fée, BON ANNIVERSAIRE !!! Plein de bisous virtuels pour l'instant !!  :: 
Armance, bon courage pour la préparation de tes cartons, la date du départ approche !! Mais j'ai l'impression que tu vas avoir plus froid que nous dans ta nouvelle patrie !!
Michèle, ma belle... (sont des mots qui vont si bien ensemble.... !... si bien ensemble... ) bon courage pour l'approche de ton déménagement !! Au fait, tu nous donneras des p'tites nouvelles de Sumo ? l'est bien avec le loulou de ton patron ?? est ce qu'il embête toujours stan quand il le voit ??  :: 
Chantal, dans ton grand Nord... est tu loin de rethel (08) ils ont eu des températures à -20 degrés !!
bisous mes copines, m'en vais casser la croute !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir mes copines, bravo manou pour ton courage à affronter un pressé!!!!de quoi d'ailleurs???? sans commentaires, sinon ici dégel, barrière de dégel partout puis route barrée pas loin de chez moi et le gros bazar le matin pour les gens qui vont sur Lille!!! bref, sinon température 5° et crachin breton!!!!! et oui isa le soleil breton je ne connais pas!!! sinon bon courage pour ta reprise du boulot qui va enfin!!!!! te remonter le moral et ton compte bancaire. Si tu  vois tiouti, je pense qu'il va venir vers toi!!!!! ce serait une belle récompense pour toi, c'est bizarre des gens qui te laissent sans nouvellles mais bon le principal est qu'il soit bien . De plus essaie de rester calme pour garder ton travail et ne pas t'énerver soit dire la vérité que beaucoup n'ose pas dire!!! pas facile la vie, sinon cath a pris un an sur la tête, j'espère qu'elle n'en souffre pas!!!!!!gag alors bonne soirée tortoutes!!!!isa doit déjà ronfler, il me semble d'ailleur l'entendre!!!!!alors bisounounours à toutes comme elle pourrait le dire

----------


## armance

bon anniversaire cathy bisous à vous 2

----------


## Coline54

Coucou, j'essaie de mettre une photo de mon verlaine....on va voir si cela fonctionne....
ici le thermomètre remonte un peu cela fait du bien

----------


## Coline54

Bon ben euhhh ca marche en prévisualisant mais pas à l'envoi pffff

----------


## jaspée

ben zut alors ! moi qui me regalait d'avance.... tu peux l'envoyer sur mon mail si tu veux, je le mettrais sur le site !! jaspee85@sfr.fr
Nanou, j'ai lu les posts trop vite, je n'avais pas vu ta petite anecdote !! trop drole !! j'aurais aimé etre petite souris pour voir ca !!  ::

----------


## Coline54

Mail envoyé Jaspée mais revenu avec ton adresse failed....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tous mes respects à vahic qui doit être notre doyenne et qui en plus à cet âge est sur le net, bravo!!!! ce n'est quand même pas simple, sinon on va attendre les nouvelles de notre isa "nationale", qui va nous raconter sa journée!!!!sans doute de dingue, bonne soirée, mes roukinoffs ne sont pas sages du tout, 3ème plante en état de choc, et le plus gros que je nomme guizmo est complètement fou quand il entend l'eau couler!!!! un vrai nageur!!!chat!!! alors celui qui me dit que les chats n'aiment pas l'eau!!! en fait c'est comme les gens, ceux qui se lavent ou ne se lavent pas, je dis cela car je vis avec un mec qui ne sait pas ce que c'est que se laver ou une fois tous les 15 jours, donc inutile d'en dire plus!! bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours à toutes au cas ou isa ne viendrait pas vous le souhaiter ce soir!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

> Mail envoyé Jaspée mais revenu avec ton adresse failed....


saleté d'internet...  :: 


chantal, t'as qu'a nous confier ton mec... on va lui apprendre la vie...  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Jaspée, je veux bien mais tu vas avoir du boulot car il est complètement têtu et con!!!!!!!!!!!! il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions, et en plus il rend tout le monde malade!!! bref merci de ta bonne volonté!!!! tu sais pourquoi je préfère les animaux!!!!!bisous.... nounours hein isa

----------


## michele

Chantal met des batons de canelle dans la terre de tes plantes ...ça marche bien avec les chiens 
ils n'aiment pas l'odeur ...à voir si ça marche avec les chats ..tu testes avant , s'ils aiment bien 
c pas la peine bien sur !!
g un ex beau frère qui débarque dimanche avec ses deux enfants ..ça va être folclo ..des cartons
et du bordel partout !!il est d'origine Marocaine ...alors entre le tajine et le couscous comment vais 
je résister ..devant mon bol de soupe ?? au secour Abel ...j'ai besoin d'un coatch !!!!
bon je vais faire pisser les mirzas , finir de peindre le volet et ........DODO !!
Bisous les filles et le seul mâle sur son rocher !!

----------


## jaspée

le seul male sur son rocher est dans son lit, à pêter tout seul à son aise !! 
bon l'est faché comme "une éragne" comme on dit chez nous, mais s'en astreint à un régime draconien ou il ne veut que ds légumes à la tonne et des fruits lll ca va pas durer longtemps... mais bon.... à chaque jour suffit sa peine !!
pour le beau frère... quelques coussins à meme le sol... super.... pour le tajine, c'est pas gras... donc ca va... par contre le couscous.............. Haaaaaaaaaaaa j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiive !
 :: 
Chantal, les mecs tétus et cons, y'en a quelqu'uns  partout ou on va !!! on compatis, et si tu pête un plomb, quitte le grand nord et vient passer une semaine dans les ardennes avec moi et ma troupe !! c'est pas trop loin pour toi !!!! ::

----------


## jaspée

et voici Verlaine "le magnifique", squattant le pot de fleur de sa maitresse !! c'est tellement mieux qu'un banal panier...  ::

----------


## Coline54

Merci Jaspée lol il faudra que je retrouve l'original on voit pas bien sur celle la
Les filles je rêve ou vos mecs sont space ? bon a part Abel bien sûr
Chantal pour le tien indécrottable...j'avais le même j'ai fuis avec enfants et animaux :: 
Pour les chats dans les pots j'avais mis du poivre dans la terre cela avait bien marché ils n'aiment pas ça du tout

----------


## jaspée

t'inquiètes coline, abel a des cotés space qui resurgissent de temps en temps... mais je suis comme Saxo, j'ai une patience d'ange... et plein de copines pour me remonter le moral (et les bretelles !!) de temps en temps !! de toute facon, y'a pas de mec parfait, c'est juste une histoire qu'on te raconte aux petites filles pour qu'elles se marient et lavent les chaussettes de leurs époux !!  ::   en plus de leurs faire une descendance.. bien sur !     ::

----------


## catis

Ah!ce post commence à me plaire,je peux me mêler de vos conversations?vous voulez mon avis sur le patriarca?et sur les mecs?non?bon,tant pis,je me retiens....

----------


## michele

Divorcée 2 fois ....je m'abstiendrai aussi !!! 
Comme ma vie est douce avec mes gros loulous ...que du bonheur ♥
et ils sont toujours de bonne humeur eux au moins ...Stan un peu trop
bavard , Eden un peu trop rond ..il prend toute la place dans le lit , mais
impossible de vivre sans eux !!! j'ai passé plus d'année avec mon Diégo (DCD) 
qu'avec mes deux ex réunit et lui me manque toujours !! hihihi !!!

----------


## jaspée

si si si !! raconte Isa, au moins on aura le plaisir de te lire !! depuis que tu rebosse comme infirmière... on a plus de nouvelle des louloutes !!  ::

----------


## armance

Attention si Isa s'en mêle ça va chauffer pour vos matricules les gars !! De toute façon je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait un qui lise ce post...
Dites donc les madames, c'est toujours de la faute des gars si les couples hétéros ne fonctionnent pas ? Qui c'est qui a élevé les gars ? Des femmes non ? Et puis vous les avez choisis non ?!
Moi je ne choisis pas comme ça je ne suis pas déçue, Isa et cat ont d'autres solutions ...
Moi je pense que la difficulté c'est de vivre ensemble, le quotidien que ce soit homme -homme, homme -femme, femme -femme....
bises les filles et les gars s'il y en a ici !

----------


## manou 85

Le quotidien n'est pas facile !!
J'ai de grands espoirs pour mes fils car ils ont vu leur père participer aux travaux ménagers, repasser ses chemises sans perdre pour autant son aura "masculine".
Moi n'étant pas forcément une adepte du ménage  ::   je préfères faire les courses.

Lui adeote de sport, pratiquant le vélo, le surff, la moto.
Et moi faisant des expos et participant à diverses associations.
Il y avait de koi échanger sans sombrere dans le train train !!!!

----------


## catis

oui,je rentre juste du boulot et je dois encore charger ma voiture pour le marché de demain!!!super!!
Lula est de plus en plus grosse,elle a du mal à courrir,c'est pour bientôt...
Quant aux couples,oui ,c'est bien rigolo de voir toutes ces dames râler sur leur moitié,ou leur 1/4 d'ailleurs...moi je ne râle pas,je m'entends trop bien avec ma moitié,rien à critiquer...Après des debut un peu cahotique,mais bon,il vaut mieux cahoter au début qu'à la fin,non?et le cahotage etait des deux cotés,alors...
quant aux mecs,j'ose pas donner mon avis,je peux juste dire que tous les mâles de la maison son castrés,pas interdits,mais castrés...chat,chien,cheval,bouc,crac,coupé!!!voil  à,ma solution est radicale,mais ils deviennent adorables.Une solution en vue pour vos problêmes?

----------


## armance

J' vous l'avais dit !! ...

----------


## manou 85

alors un peu radical bien que moi p'tit Jules est passé au coupe-coupe car ingérable dès qu'il sentait une chienne en chaleur   :: 

mais c'est vrai que cela règle beaucoup de choses.
Mais c'est pareil pour les gonzesses.
Une fois stérilisées elles sont moins chieuses....

----------


## catis

m'enfin,elles sont pas chieuses les gonzesses...
Bon,je file préparer ma voiture pour le marché,car ma petite AX qui me sert pour les marchés est chez le garagiste,et j'ai stoppé les réparations car pas de quoi payer,du coup je remplis et vide une autre voiture au grés du  boulot d'infirmière ou des marchés.Et là je dois la préparer pour le marché de ce main...c'est chiant,mais bon!!!
Encore un jour ou je ne verrais les filles qu'à 15 ou 16 h...elles ont hâte de me voir,je vous dis pas la fête quand j'arrive!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines et merci pour vos bons conseils, je vais essayer car ce n'est pas marrant,en plus ils ont chacun leur litière. Mais je vois aussi qu'ils essaient de sortir, je pense qu'ils commencent à en avoir marre de tous leurs jouets d'intérieur!!!! le chien et la chatte sortent et eux ne peuvent pas, ils essaient souvent de filer mais ils ne sont pas stérilisés et vaccinés, il faut attendre les 6 mois donc le 24 mars, il n'y a plus beaucoup à attendre. Sinon ici il fait doux mais gris, bref pour tout résumer temps breton!!!! sans cidre sans crèpes!!!!! ni far breton, je pense que tout le monde connait et je n'ai pas besoin d'étaler ma science. On attend avec impatience!!! les nouvelles de notre isa nationale en espérant qu'elle n'a pas trouvé un autre tiouti à soigner et à ramener à la maison. Alors bonne journée tortoutes, jaspée merci pour ton invitation mais je travaille, il faut bien gagner des sous, la vie est si chère maintenant. A ce soir ou demain, bises à tortoures

----------


## vahick

ah !!! ça y est depuis 2 jours je n'arrivais plus à venir vous lire et ça me manquait . vos avis sur vos compagnos ou ex est interessant dois - je parler de mon ex ????le roi des doigts de pieds en eventail à la maison quand il était là !!! en dehors de son travail il préférai aller faire courir les gamins et " gamines" au stade au lieu de s'occuper de nos 4 enfants !!!!mais passons les détails sordides  je ne plains pas il me fait vivre depuis plus de 27 ans où je  l'ai " prié " d'aller rejoindre sa maitresse . voilà comment on résume une vie où depuis tout ce temps là ce sont les léonbergs qui partagent avantageusement ma vie !!!bon dimache les filles .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, rigolo quand même de voir les commentaires avec les mêmes idées ou presque. Comme mon patron dit souvent, des femmes il n'y en a que 2 sortes, des mauvaises et des très mauvaises. Commes les mauvaises sont en voie de disparation, il ne reste que les très mauvaises!!!!alors sans commentaires et on n'a pas à se gêner pour critiquer. Sinon isa doit être sur le marché et on aura sans doute un commentaire sur sa tournée, son marché, ses amis à 4 pattes cet après midi ou ce soir. Il faut reconnaître qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup le temps de rien!!! mais je pense qu'elle aime bien aussi être super active. Sinon ce matin dans le grand nord, belle petite gelée blanche et un peu de soleil, je ne pense pas qu'il restera toute la journée, on verra, patience le beau temps arrive avec des journées plus longues pour travailler plus!!!!! alors bon dimanche tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## catis

Non,pas de marché aujourd'hui,et hier soir on a eu un semblant de vie sociale,une voisine et amie est venue manger à la maison,bien agréable  de passer une petite soirée en compagnie.
Sinon,lula commence à gratter le sol,je pense que c'est pour bientôt,en tous les cas c'est pour ces jours-çi,je surveille,mais elle va faire ses petits dans de la paille sale,accrochée à une chaine,pauvre mémère,je vais faire en sorte que ce soit la dernière fois,et soit je la ferais stériliser s'ils acceptent,soit pillule...
Sinon,journée de repos,sieste,balade dans les bois avec les grosses et leo,enfin,journée tranquille,et comme les filles ont eu leur balade elles vont être calme ce soir...

----------


## jaspée

une tite journée de repos... bien apréciable quand meme ! j'espère que tes tournées se passent bien Isa et que ton moral remonte en meme temps que le compte en banque !!  ::  d'accord, ca sera un peu plus long pour ce dernier...
Je pense à Lula... pôve tite mère...  si ca tombe, elle va faire ses bébés ce soir.. j'en ai froid dans le dos...
ce tantot, il faisait bon dehors, les loulous sont allés faire leur petit tour, et saxo a meme joué avec théo ! ca lui arrive pas souvent !! c'etait rigolo ! et dans la voiture, il s'est appuyé contre moi (d'habitude il se cale dans un coin...)  ::

----------


## catis

Et oui,jaspée,elle a fait ses bébés la nuit dernière...5...
Bon,du coup,ce matin,j'ai embarqué les deux filles dans la voiture,avec une grande grande balade des 4 à travers bois,route,retour avec traversée de ruisseau...ça change les idées.
Ensuite j'ai ramené les petites,les chiots avaient disparus,comme convenu,et lula a été installée dehors,elle a cherché un peu,puis s'est couchée ...
Samba aussi,dans sa niche,épuisées les deux merdeuses...
Donc ça s'est plutôt bien passé.Il me reste à négocier la suite pour empêcher que ça recommence dans 6 mois...soit pillule,soit stérilisation,mais eux non plus ne veulent plus que ça arrive!!!
Lula a du lasilix pour éviter qu'elle ai trop de lait,mais ils ont tété,ça  risque d'être dur pour elle,je vais surveiller de prés...

----------


## jaspée

pour l'homéopathie,
lac caninum en granule= 5 granules 3x / jour pendant 2 jours, puis 3 granules 3x/jour jusqu'à ce que les mamelles soient taries + crème stopcanilact pour les adeptes de l'homéopatie, sinon, en pharmacie, ils ont ce qu'il faut... le lasilix ?? suis septique, t'as trouvé ca ou ??  ::

----------


## catis

Veto,c'est le veto qui a donné ça comme traitement,et comme je n'ai pas un sous vaillant et que mes deux vieux ne veulent pas payer grand chose,et bien j'ai pris...
On va lui faire des massages aux HE de persil et je ne sais plus trop quoi ,aussi ,pour attenuer les effets.
Mais bon,je n'ai pas la possibilité de lui acheter quoi que ce soit,homeo ou pas,on fait avec ce qu'on a...la situation financière est dramatique,je n'achête rien.
Mais bon,elle va bien aller...avec les HE et le lasilix,ça va suffire je pense...

----------


## catis

Bon,alors lorsque je suis arrivée ce matin,il y  avait un souçis,lula etait detaché,elle est venue à la voiture m'expliquer que ça n'allait pas...
Effectivement,dans la nuit elle a eu trois petits de plus,tous morts,j'en ai vu d'abords deux que je lui ai oté avant la balade en l'enfermant dans la voiture,puis elle m'en a sortis un troisième ,en le tenant dans sa gueule,qu'elle m'a donné plutôt facilement...je lui ai fait de gros calins...pauvre mémère.8 quand même.Elle ne laissait pas son maitre s'approcher,il avait vu les petits ,mais elle grondait dés qu'il approchait,mais pas moi...il navait pas osé lui remettre son collier...
Du coup huiles essentielles sur les tétés,calins,et voilà,et comme je bosse les trois jours qui viennent ça va être dur pour elle.
Sinon,son maitre veut qu'on lui donne la pillule ou n'importe quoi,mais qu'elle n'ai plus de bébés...Tant mieux,parce-que c'est dur pour elle quand même.D'avoir eu  trois de ses petits morts,elle a bien compris...Mais tristoune quand même...elle n'a même pas mangé...

----------


## circe6217

je ne suis pas pro du tout mais ne risque t'elle pas d'en avoir encore 1 mort mais pas sorti? c'est le fait qu'elle n'ait pas l'air dans son assiette qui m'y fait penser..
bon courage, elle a de la chance cette louloute d'avoir une bonne fée qui veille sur elle..

----------


## manou 85

c'est la montée de lait qui peut occasionner ce manque de pèche !! 

Si elle ne mange pas  c'est une réaction naturelle suivant son accouchement.

Si tu insistes un peu son "vieux serait il pour une stérilisation quitte à payer en plusieurs fois.

Je pense bien à elle, qui te fais confiance, tu lui a apporté tant de bien alors que son proprio elle le sent pas du tout.

----------


## vahick

pauvre lula , j'ai de la peine pour cette gentille et intelligente chienne , heureusement qu'elle a une gentille infirmière !!!! bon courage pour ta tournée . bises

----------


## catis

Ils ne veulent pas plus dépenser un sous pour elle qu'en decembre,par contre ils paieront la pillule je pense,ce sera mieux que rien.
Demain je bosse,cath ira la voir le matin ,surveiller la temperature,voir comment elle est ,si elle est vive ou abattus,si ça ne va pas direction veto.
Je vous rassure,on ne la laissera pas  à l'abandon,je fais ce que je peux ,même si je peux peu...
Il n'est même pas dit qu'ils accepteraient la stérilisation si c'etait payé,ils ont déjà refusé une fois,ils sont capables de recommencer.Par contre ils ne veulent plus de chiots....et je ne vais pas discuter des heures et me facher avec eux,même s'ils ont bien confiance en moi,les filles ont vraiment besoin de moi.Vous l'auriez vu venir me chercher pour me montrer son problême,un amour,je ne veux surtout pas abandonner cette petite mignonne,je vais juste faire en sorte qu'elle n'ai plus de petit,quitte à passer par la case pillule et à abandonner la stérilisation.

----------


## jaspée

si tu passes par la case obligatoire de la stérilisation, avec ou sans l'accord de ces 2 c... on trouvera de quoi payer isa, t'auras pas à le faire... suis mal ce soir quand je pense à cette pauvre fille qui t'a attendu avec ses trois petits morts... je ne comprendrais jamais la race humaine... bonne nuit les filles,  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je passais aux nouvelles rip les bébes , pauvre petite mere soigne la bien deja votre amour est un sacré medicament pour elle , merci pour tout , j espere aussi qu il ne reste plus de bb , une louloute dogo a un copain de ma fille  avait fait 16 bb, dont 13 en 1 seule fois , puis 2 autres 24h apres vivants  le 16 eme etait né plus de 30h apres ca a ete le plus dur a faire et il etait dcd , bises les filles

----------


## Coline54

RIP les bébés, merci pour ce que vous faites pour elles, si seulement tu pouvais embarquer Lula quelques jours la faire stériliser que son proprio n'en sache rien....
On se bébrouillerait bien à nous toutes pour aider au paiement... mon compte est en berne mais au moins un petit don

----------


## Coline54

oups lire débrouillerait bien....

----------


## manou 85

Si tu optes pour la stérilisation je te suis !! c'est définitif et propre.
la pillule ne me plait guère mais c'est mieux que rien.
Je ne me rappelle plus le médoc que l'on donne aux femmes comme aux chiennes pour contrcer l'utérus afin qu'il se vide !! ???? j'ai un trou !!

----------


## catis

Lula va bien,elle a encore de grosses mamelles,mais je lui met des huiles essentielles  et ça va.Ses maitres ne sont pas négatifs pour accepter une stérilisation,mais ils ne veulent toujours pas payer...
Non,mon problême,c'est samba,qui est allé trainer dans la niche à lula lors d'un retour de balade hier,du coup,bagarre avec lula,et elle s'est retournée un croc.Mais retourné,le croc se retrouve à l'horizontale,je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Elle mange bien,donc son adorable maitre ne voit pas pourquoi aller chez le veto.
Elle ne semble pas trop souffrir,mais quand même,ça lui soulève la babine d'un coté,je vais appeler le veto pour savoir quoi faire,mais je pense qu'il va dire d'oter cette dent de travers,mais comme son maitre ne veut pas,c'est le bordel..je vous mettrais une photo demain si je peux,car je bosse dur en ce moment...Ou samedi.Ou dimanche,je serais plus cool...
C'est vraiment une situation à ne pas savoir quoi faire,et ces deux couillons qui ne veulent rien payer...ras le bol,quand je pense que je vais les emmener à Lorient mardi matin pour les defendre car il y a une mise sous tutelle en route,je ne vois pas pourquoi,ils sont loin de dilapider leurs sous...franchement...
Bon,je vous tiens au courrant ,si quelqu'un a eu le cas d'un chien qui se tord un croc à l'horizontal,merçi de me dire comment ça a finit....
bisounounours à toutes,isa....

----------


## vidau fabienne

le probléme c est que ca risque de lui toucher les gencives et le blesser et faire infection , surveille et puis tu aviseras c est clair que l enlever est la top solution mais bon deja tu t en occupes , je comprends pas  pourquoi ils sont comme ca ces vieux lourds , putain moi j ai jamais vu un coffre fort suivre un corbillard , ca me tue les radins , mon pére en a pris conscience un peu tard , il s est privé de tant de choses putain on peut etre econome mais radins c est l horreur , bises a la meute

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, un peu absente cette semaine, excusez moi mais travail et encore hier soir sauvetage d'un chien trouvé que j'ai emmené chez le véto, chienne labrador pucée donc retrouvailles du propriétaire et reconduite du chien chez lui!!bref j'ai perdu toute ma soirée, bref pour les animaux on ne compte pas. Les petits chiots sont donc venus au monde pour rien..... cela me dégoûte, honte à ces 2 vieux, isa tu devrais leur dire que tu les conduis pour leur problème de tutelle s'ils sont d'accord pour payer la stérilisation.... sinon ils appellent un taxi!!!!!! oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent. Allez courage car en ce moment pour toi c'est plus que la course.... Bonne journée tortoutes et bizzzzzzzz

----------


## jaspée

mise sous tutelle, ca a du bon... mais faut il le rapeller, les chiens comptent pour de l'ameublement... donc pas de sous pour les loulous, juste le refuge ou l'eutha !
pour le croc, isa, t'es infirmière... faut l'enlever, prend tes gants et tire dessus d'un coup sec ! c'est ce que fera le véto ! je sais, j'ai qu'a venir... mais je le ferais... sans hésiter ! coté microbes, les chiens ont une salive antiseptique !
m'enerve tous ces cons...
enfin bref, j'ai fait un covoit dans mes ardennes, que du bonheur ! une maman extra pour un loulou extra ! quoi de mieux !!
biz les filles !

----------


## michele

ouè les boules pour c petiots Pfff !!! nous ont se bat pour en sortir un de la mort ..........ça me dégoute !!

bon je vais vous mettre un peu de baume au coeur , VOUI VOUI !!

j'ai été à Poitier avec mon gentil beau frère .....j'avais rendez vous avec une charmante Valie ( une savonneuse !!)
ki m'a remis un tout petit titou de 10 mois et qui vient lui aussi d'espagne ♥
il se nomme Curry et fait 5 kg !!
il est tout flippé ...petit loulou ..c une bernic accroché à son rocher (c moi le rocher bien sur !!)
il grogne sur mes gros .....sympa le titou ♥
je vs mettrais des photos plus tard car là fo que je gère tout le monde ...pas le temps !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, en fait pour la dent, je pense qu'avec un peu de courage, il faut l'enlever isa, enfin si tu peux. J'ai eu dans ma vie une tante, soeur de ma grand mère, qui enlevait ses dents toute seule. Elle me racontait qu'elle mettait un fil tout le tour de sa dent et accrochait le fil à une porte, puis claquait la porte violemment. Cette tante n'a pour ainsi dire jamais pris de médicaments ni vu de médecin, elle est morte à  91 ans à cause d'un blocage complet de son corps, mise sous morphine mais il était trop tard, en fait elle est morte de faim et de soif, à cause de la morphine, ses vaisseaux ne pouvaient plus recevoir de perf car impossible et pas de possibilité de mettre de sonde gastrique pour la nourrir car trop tard aussi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alors sans commentaires, je n'ai jamais oublié, elle est morte la veille de la communion de mon fils.... on était surtout content qu'elle ne souffre plus car cela a été horrible!! bref!! tout cela pour dire que la dent peut être arrachée mais facile à dire hein isa??? alors je ne sais pas trop, sinon pour la stérilisation je suis là comme dab!!!!!!!!!! pour aider, mais les vieux doivent sortir leur sous pour toi isa, déjà pour payer ton déplacement, normal non? alors bisounounours tortoutes mes copines!!!!!!

----------


## michele

je vous présente Curry ..10 mois ..à la recherche d'une gentille famille !!
bonne soirée à toute !!!

----------


## jaspée

qu'est qu'il est chou le titi !! t'es sure que tu vas pouvoir le laisser partir ??  ::

----------


## Michèle B

pauvre p'tite mère
le lasilix je ne vois pas pourquoi je suis septique

----------


## catis

prescrit par le vetopour diminuer le lait,car ça fait pisser...en fait,elle a moins de lait déjà...

----------


## armance

une petite vidéo de Curry venu me rendre visite avec Michèle :

----------


## jaspée

:: bravo armance pour la vidéo !! c'st génial, l'est trop beau, je craque !!!
t'es pas mal non plus ma mimi !! surtout "vautrée" dans l'herbe !!

----------


## armance



----------


## jaspée

j'adore la tronche de nikita !! quand je pense qu'elle s'est planquée quand je suis venue et qu'elle sort tranquille devant curry..
super la vidéo armance !!
biz les filles, vais me coucher !

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines, c'est vrai que mimi dans l'herbe!!!!! on va faire un poster!!!non? bref sinon super ce petit chien, il va être facilement être adopté non? en plus il a l'air de faire bon ménage avec les chats. Il doit quand même bien se demander ce qu'il va devenir? les chiens abandonnés ou qui changent de maître doivent quand même avoir du mal à trouver leurs repères mais c'est ainsi. Sinon ici beau petit brouillard matinal, mias le soleil pointe déjà son bout de nez, et je pense qu'il va faire une belle journée, on a besoin d'un peu de soleil. Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche à tortoutes

----------


## catis

Excusez moi les filles,j'ai travaillé dur ces derniers jours ,et du coup pas facile de vous dire combien curry est mignon,enfin,c'est vraiment un demi portion,je dirais même une tite crevette de rien du tout,calya et tana n'en feraient qu'une bouchée...et c'est bien de voir que nikita finirait bien par s'habituer à un chien respectueux des minettes...
Pour la dent,je n'arrive pas trop à toucher,je pense que dés que je pourrais ce sera veto...
Et lula va mieux,bien moins de lait,plus joyeuse,presque une semaine après ça se calme...Sinon,j'ai mis mes conditions,et ils me suivent...pour samba ce sera veto ,et ils paierons.
Pour la stérilisation,ils ne disent pas encore oui,mais je sais qu'ils vont finir par accepter.Le seul problême sera la mise sous tutelle prochaine alors que la stérilisation ne pourra avoir lieu que dans deux mois minimum(temps requis après une portée)et que je sais donc déjà que même s'ils acceptaient de payer(ce qui n'est pas garantis),ils ne le pourront pas car plus de chéquier,et décider un tuteur à payer une stérilisation alors là je rêve!!!je connais les tuteurs,c'est tout juste s'ils acceptent de payer des croquettes,ils sont mal barrés...et les animaux avec...
Mercredi un medecin du village à coté est venu les voir pour leur demander de s'inscrire à la maison de retraite alors qu'ils n'ont rien demandé,il les a engueulés,traumatisés,jusqu'à ce que Lucien finisse par dire qu'il a une maison à pontivy en face d'une maison de retraite,et que s'ils devaient aller quelque part ce serait là,il est parti furieux,mais en leur demandant 17 euros pour son deplacement,quand même,sans facture ni rien...je vous jure,incroyable ,non?je pense alerter le conseil de l'ordre sur les agissement de ce docteur qui taxe les vieux au black,les engueule,et se crois tout permis.Vous ne pouvez pas savoir comme ça m'a choqué,ils ont mis le doigt dans un engrenage en allant à l'hôpital,et maintenant ils sont enfoncés jusqu'au coup par un système complêtement débile.Enfin,jecontinuerais de faire au mieux avec les bêtes...je ne vous dis pas le nombre de chattes qui attendent des petits,au moins 7 ou 8...ils n'ont pas finit de tuer des chatons...la pillule ils ne connaissent pas,il faut dire,avec 15 chats ce n'est pas facile.
bon,je file m'occuper des bestioles.J'ai pas mal de demandes de boulot dans ma tournée de pontivy,je remet le pied dans le boulot,ça ne fait pas assez pour remonter de suite les comptes,mais ça y contribue fortement...je pense être tirée d'affaire en fin d'été comme prévu!!pour l'instant,ce que j'ai gagné là sera pour les reparations des voitures,on les remets toutes en état.Si on avait les moyens de virer les vieilles et d'acheter deux récentes à la place(je parle des voiture ,bien entendu)on serait moins embêtées...mais ça viendra bien un jour...

----------


## vahick

je ne suis pas trop surprise des agissements de ce medecin , ma mère en avait un qui entretenait soigneusement son état dépressif très " dévoué" il venait même 3 fois par jour et bien sûr les chèques suivaient c'est même lui qui les remplissait!!!! j'ai réussi à le " jeter" et miraculeusement plus de dépression en 2 mois !!!!!mais qui donc demande la mise sous tutelle de ces pauvres vieux puisqu'ils n'ont pas de famille !!!!!
moi j'ai eu des nouvelles de la naisseuse qui m'a donné awaï , un petite garçon prend très mal son départ décidément il y a des irresponsables c'est, si je suis bien ,la mère du gamin qui avait mis cette pauvre louloute en vente sur le bon coin pour 50€ !!!!! bien sûr hors de question que je la renvoie en enfer , elle est trop heureuse de vivre avec moi , hier elle a fait une super partie comme une jeunette avec la nouvelle chienne de ma fille 1/4 du poids de ma bibiche mais que de douceur pour ne pas lui faire mal .il fait un temps superbe dans ma Bretagne , j'ai la porte grande ouverte dans ma véranda et il y a près de 23° alors que les stores sont baissés c'est le printemps !!!!! bises à ttes et bon courage aux travailleuses !!!

----------


## Michèle B

il faut des mois avant que la mise sous tutelle soit effective 

oui dénonce ce salop.. de médecin,

----------


## catis

la demande de tutelle date de leur sortie d'hôpital,sans doute  demandé par les medecins,ou l'assistante sociale, il faudrait remonter le post et voir après le départ d'armance,fin octobre?novembre?en tous les cas plusieurs mois,je pense que la c'est la dernière ligne droite.Je vais essayer de les defendre,ce système me debecte.Mardi c'est rdv avec le juge des tutelles,donc déjà bien avancé....

----------


## Michèle B

là c'est une audition avec le juge 
celui ci verra s'ils sont apte à se gérer 
ils seront peut etre mis que sous curatelle 

ma mère a été mise sous tutelle , nous avons (ma soeur et moi)  été auditionné avec le juge en juin 2011, ma mère en septembre et la décision finale a été faite en décembre 2011

----------


## vahick

je sais que tu as bcp de choses à régler isa mais aussitôt que tu as un moment il ne faut pas je pense hésiter à dénoncer cet horrible médecin , il doit avoir oublié le serment d' Hippocrate ) qu'il a dù signer !!!!

----------


## catis

Conclusion,le charmant  docteur qui est venu les taxer de 17 euros pour les forcer à s'inscrire à la maison de retraite est aussi le medecin de la justice,c'est lui qui a fait le dossier ,et qui a décidé qu'ils devaient être placés sous tutelle,super!!!!il est medecin judiciaire et medecin de la maison de retraite du coin,facile,non?
Le combat va être difficile...
Sinon,les filles vont bien,petite balade avec les deux petites et grande balade avec les deux grandes...plus deux chêvres,et oui,aujourd'hui deux chêvres nous ont suivies en balade,ça aurait mérité des photos,Tic et ti bouc ce sont bien éclatés dans les bois.A manger des lierres,des ronces,de la mousse,enfin,une balade gourmande pour eux.

----------


## Coline54

coucou ici,
Je viens de lire à propos des voisins...... il n'est pas possible de faire faire une contre expertise ? pas trop normal que une seule personne puisse décider de l'avenir de petits vieux (si peu que le doc touche des sous à chaque fois qu'il place des personnes dans cette maison de retraite.....)

----------


## armance

Aie aie ça s'appelle cumul des mandat ..............le médecin expert doit être indépendant d'une structure d'accueil...N'importe quoi !
Ce qu'on sait c'est que les chiens seront heureux d'un placement mais les chats ... quelle misère c'est honteux!
bisous les filles et merci pour Samba et Lula...et ne pas oublier Calya tana Léo doudounes le lapin les naseaux et les chèvres  et les plumeux et baveux

----------


## catis

c'est certain que les filles seraient contentes de venir vivre à la maison,mais vu comme samba et lula sont capables de se battre je ne pense pas qu'il faille les faire vivre ensemble dans la même maison,surtout si petite.
Et je pense qu'un placement de lula serait envisagé,mais on n'en est pas là,leurs maitres sont encore là,tant que le justice ne leur fait pas pêter les plombs avec la tutelle....
Pour les chats,alors là panique à bords,je ne sais pas ce que je ferais.Vu comme les asso du coin sont inexistantes,je pense que ce serait retour à la vie sauvage et basta...
Enfin,les maitres vont encore bien et on verra bien comment ça evoluera...
Samba est bien mignonne avec son croc en l'air,elle sourit...ce n'est ni enflé ,ni douloureux,ça ne lui coupe pas l'appêtit,du coup je laisse comme ça...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, je viens de lire toutes ces mauvaises nouvelles, je pense qu'une seule personne ne peut se permettre de mettre ces vieux cons quand même pour leurs animaux mais bon!!!! et leur nièce???? bref il ne va pas falloir laisser faire ce sale médecin, il pense peut être qu'ils sont abandonés et livrés à leur sort, quand il va voir Isa, il va peut être changer son fusil d'épaule. On sait toutes que beaucoup profitent des personnes ans recours!!!on se tient au courant mais il ne faut surtout pas laisser faire, j'attends les nouvelles et je me renseignerai aussi comment cela se passe dans ces situations là. Bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## vahick

bonsoir , je poserai aussi la question à ma prochaine visite chez mon médecin . je suis tjrs un peu choquée de lire des qualificatifs très péjoratifs sur ces personnes agées qui n'ont probablement jamais vu traiter les animaux autrement que ce qu'ils font ; surement pas bcp d'ouverture sur le monde enfermés dans leur milieu surement pas bcp d'école , s'ils ont à peu près mon âge il y avait la guerre dans leur petite enfance , les privations . peut- être aussi un cerveau pas trop receptif , il n'y a pas sur cette terre que des gens brillants , curieux de tout  il faut être un peu indulgent on ne sait rien de leur vie !!!!sur ce bonsoir et bonne nuit .

----------


## catis

On ne dit pas de mal d'eux,au contraire,j'essaye de leur empêcher la mise en place d'une tutelle.Pour ce qui est des chiens,ils ne savent effectivement pas d'autre façon de faire que de laisser les chiens attachés à une chaine toute la journée,il en a toujours été ainsi.Je crois qu'il en est de même dans les familles ou les hommes battent leurs femmes de pères en fils,il en a toujours été ainsi...ce n'est pas pour celà que c'est bien.
Ce n'est pas parce-qu'on est vieux,qu'on a connu la guerre,qu'on vit d'une façon totalement archaique sans sanitaire ni chauffage,ni... qu'on doit être aussi dur avec ses chiens,il les massacrait à coup de baton autrefois,avant que je m'en occupe,je les entendaient hurler de mes champs,et là il y a bien sûr l'excuse de l'alcool,mais ça ne les excuses pas,excuse moi vahick.
Les chats entrent dans la maison,dorment sur leur lit,mangent des croqueete RC,eux sont bien traités,mais les chiens,sans moi,c'etait plutôt l'enfer....attachés et battus.ET l'âge,l'alcool,les conditions de vie,le cerveau ralentis, ne sont pas une excuse.
Il n'empêche qu'aujourd'hui les chiennes ont une vie potable parce-que je donne une heure du temps que je n'ai pas pour m'en occuper,elles vont bien parce-que je les nourries,et que sans ça ce serait l'enfer.
Voilà.

----------


## armance

allez voir dans cette rubrique  : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/44989-Positions-des-candidats-à-la-présidentielle-sur-la-condition-animale

et allez sur les sites proposés pour vous faire *une idée de ce que les candidats envisagent ou pas en terme de politique sur les animaux !
*
Sinon vous êtes dans la rubrique de rescue concernant "Général et actualités sur les Animaux et la Protection", allez voir un peu les sujets dont celui du *refuge en Thaïlande (la pétition se signe très vite !)*
bises

----------


## armance

*Refuge de Thaïlande * : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/44405-Un-d%C3%A9sastre-sans-nom-en-Tha%C3%AFlande!!!-Venez-signer-Des-centaines-d-animaux?p=999284#post999284

bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, je suis d'accord avec toi isa, vahick je suis désolée mais on ne bat pas ses chiens parce qu'on a connu la guerre!!!au contraire si on a connu un certain enfer, on doit savoir faire autre chose que le mal!!!!! je ne leur trouve aucune excuse surtout qu'ils ont beaucoup de chats qu'ils aiment tellement qu'ils les aide à se reproduire, cela c'est gratuit, non je suis désolée, je ne trouve aucune excuse pour ces 2 mauvaises personnes, elles ne sont pas sans cerveau pour tout!!!bref isa je compte sur toi pour mettre de l'ordre ... comme si que tu n'avais que cela à faire, allez courage isa!!!bisounounours

----------


## catis

Alors,aujourd'hui une portée de six chatons,je ne m'en occupe pas,je crois qu'ils en ont tués 4 ou 5 mais qu'ils en ont laissé 1 ou 2...malin,histoire qu'il y ai encore plus de chats malheureux lorsqu'ils partiront d'ici.Et ce n'est pas finit vu la quantité de chattes pleines....si ils en laissent 1 ou 2 par portées,je vous dis pas ,il y aura 30 chats d'ici pas longtemps.L'argument c'est qu'ils avaient plus de chats avant,qu'après l'hôpital ,certains ont disparus,donc si les chats se perdent dans la campagne il en faut d'autres,puis d'autres encore....je propose la pillule...ils ne disent pas non...Mais comment gérer avec autant de chattes...

----------


## vahick

je me suis mal expliquée bien sûr que je ne peux comme vous pas admettre que les chiens soient maltraités , pas plus que n'importe quel animal d'ailleurs ,je disais seulement que j'étais choquée des qualificatifs grossiers que certaines profèrent à l'encontre de ces deux vielles personnes à quoi ça sert de les traiter de cons ?????? je voulais juste dire qu-ils n'avaient pas connu autre chose de tte leur vie et qu'ils sont probablement inaptes et trop vieux pour changer , ça n'excuse pas leur violence et je sais isa combien ton devouement auprès des chiennes est un vrai bonheur pour elles . en résumé je ne cherchais aucune excuse à l'attitude de ce vieux couple mais une explication s'il en est une !!!!

----------


## jaspée

> je me suis mal expliquée bien sûr que je ne peux comme vous pas admettre que les chiens soient maltraités , pas plus que n'importe quel animal d'ailleurs ,je disais seulement que j'étais choquée des qualificatifs grossiers que certaines profèrent à l'encontre de ces deux vielles personnes à quoi ça sert de les traiter de cons ?????? je voulais juste dire qu-ils n'avaient pas connu autre chose de tte leur vie et qu'ils sont probablement inaptes et trop vieux pour changer , ça n'excuse pas leur violence et je sais isa combien ton devouement auprès des chiennes est un vrai bonheur pour elles . en résumé je ne cherchais aucune excuse à l'attitude de ce vieux couple mais une explication s'il en est une !!!!


bonsoir vahick, j'ai moi meme traité ces personnes de "cons" non par rapport à leur age.. qu'ils soient vieux ne change rien, en l'occurence il y a des jeunes cons, mais par rapport au fait que meme si on a rien connu d'autre que les privations et la misère, je ne trouve pas normal qu'ils acceptent de traiter leurs chats comme il faut, et pas leurs chiennes, qui rappelons le, leur servent de gardiennes et devraient avoir pour ca un peu plus de considération ! pourquoi refuser quelques sous pour leur stérilisation (ils ont assez pour le faire..) alors qu'ils font confiance à Isa pour les soulager un peu de certains de leurs soucis ? mon grand père et mon père ont connus la guerre, la déportation et n'ont jamais fait payer le poids de leurs souffrances aux animaux qui les entouraient... ni à leur femme d'ailleurs... voila mon point de vue sur la question Vahick,  ::

----------


## vahick

oh zut tt ce que j'avais hier écrit a disparu , j'ai dù oublier de recliquer!!!!! je résumai mes objections je pense que ça ne sert à rien d'employer ces qualificatifs ce vieux couple est totalement inapte à comprendre que nous soyions ttes choquées du traitement qu'ils infligent à leurs chiens . ça me fait penser à mon père ( mort il y a 45ans ) pas trop " taré" qui n'admettait pas que nous détachions le chien quand nous arrivions : la place du chien c'est à la niche et enchainé ça ne se discutait même pas;et ça ne l'empêchait pas d'aimer son chien , de l'emmener promener .j'ai tt autant que vous la haine pour ceux n'ont aucun respect pour les animaux quels qu'ils soientet je fais ce que je peux quand je peux y mettre fin pour preuve ma louloute enlevée de son enfer !!!!!bonne soirée à ttes et caresses aux poilus

----------


## catis

Arrêtez de vous engueuler,tout le monde a raison,ils ne connaissent rien d'autre et aiment leurs chiennes à leur façon,mais c'est quand même mal.
Tous les chatons d'hier ont dû être tués car il me semble qu'il n'y en ai plus....
Sinon,la dent de samba redescend un peu,je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et pas le temps d'aller voir un veto,à ce train là elle va se la remettre en place seule....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir isa, on n'est pas là pour s'engeuler mais exprimer certaines pensées!!! de toute façon je vais te dire, on peut critiquer!!! on peut tout dire!!! tout raconter!!! mais c'est toi qui est devant eux, qui doit trouver les solutions!!! et en plus de ton travail et de tous tes problèmes!!! c'est je pense la seule chose à retenir!!!! mais ne je suis pas donneur de leçons et je n'ai aucunement envie d'en donner!!!! on se bat pour la cause animale et je préfère m'occuper des animaux!!! chacun son choix!!! dans 15 j je vais chez le véto, vaccination et stérilisation de la famille roukinoff, plus vaccin de mon chien!!!! qui veut payer la facture??????????????????? je pourrais à la place me payer une semaine de vacances!!!!bref!!! on ne va pas refaire le monde, on aurait trop de travail !!!!! sinon isa c'est peut être mieux que tous ces chatons soient disparus, cela me dégoûte, venir au monde pour mourir!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je préfère en rester là, bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## catis

tu ne crois pas que ça me degoute,mais il y a une dizaine de chattes,toutes pleines,imagine l'envahissement s'ils gardent tout...il va déjà y avoir les ratés,ceux que la mère aura fait loin et qu'elle ramènera bien gros et dodus,ceux-là ne seront pas tués,ils tuent à la naissance,mais pas quand ils ont quelques jours....Et c'est comme ça dans toutes les fermes...notre leo viens d'une ferme identique pas loin,même vie difficile,ils meurts tous du coriza,lui voulait vivre,il a atterit à la maison avec de la morve au nez,malade,les yeux fermés...paf,antibio en injections,et un traitement de cheval,et il va bien,mais sans ça c'etait perdu pour lui aussi.Et des fermes comme ça il y en a des dizaines dans le coin...
Pas la peine de s'ennerver,on n'y peut rien,et la mort des chatons est encore le mieux,même si chez eux les chats sont plutôt bien soignés...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bjr, je sais que tu as raison Isa,il vaut mieux les supprimer que les laisser vivre une vie telle que tu la décris, sans soins, sans affectation, nos amis les animaux n'ont pas tous la même chance!!!! d'avoir des bons maîtres. Je sais que tu fais le maximum, comme si tu n'avais pas assez de soucis sans ces personnes maintenant sur le dos!!!! mais ta gentillesse et ton grand coeur l'emportent!!! alors bonne journée et bon courage, bisous

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !!

C'est ainsi partout en France, un ami dont la maman vient d'être placée en maison de retraite because alzheimer s'occupait d'ne bande de matous provenant de la ferme.....;du bourg 18 chats.....elle les nourissait mais personne de stériliser

La belle fille a mis la pillule dans toutes les gamelles (male et femelle) ::  afin d'éviter des petits et a fini par trapper et stériser. le groupe est constant maintenant à 10 mais il y a des arrivages et il fo recommencer.
Le véto lui avait fait un prix de groupe.
Sinon, j'ai encore mon Skipper, son otite est longue à soigner et P'tit JUles ne supporte pas bien le long séjour de son pote cela grogne.......... bref il reste tant que l'oreille n'est pas nickel pour éviter une récidive.

----------


## catis

Ca y est ,armance,je remet ça,température à 40°,frissons,je vais crever... pour les otites il y a une super pommade qui traite tout car avec antibio,cortisone,et je ne sais plus trop quoi,ça les guérits en quelques jours,si tu veux manou je te MP le nom?
Bon,là je file au lit,je vais mourrrrrriiiiiir....
gros bisounounours à toutes,isa.

----------


## manou 85

Soigne toi bien. le temps est propice aus coups de froid, je ne quitte pas mon écharpe, j'avais chopé une bronchite au contact de ma louloutte d'amour qui m'a refilé ses crobes......
je lui donne du se lane (pour nettoyer le conduit) nouveau produit à l'eau de mer et effectivement bien toléré pas d'irritations et aurizon en gouttes cela va mieux mais les cockerius sont fragiles des z'oreilles.

Bonne nuit !!!

----------


## armance

heureusement ça ne t'avait pas duré longtemps mais je vous jure que c'est impressionnant!
Reposes toi et bisous à Cat qui doit te préparer ses cocktails et potions magiques

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, isa soignes toi bien, pense à  toi de temps en temps quand même!!je crois que tu es très et trop fatiguée et qu'au moindre microbe tu te le prends à fond!!!! j'espère que tu es mieux ce matin et que tu vas pouvoir décompresser un peu? sinon tu sais moi je tousse toujours la nuit, mon étiopathe dit que c'est mon estomac qui me fait tousser. J'ai des reflux gastro oesaphagiens? qui me font tousser quand je suis allongée. Je suis en train d'essayer Pantoco... un avant de me coucher et j'ai relevé ma tête de lit. On dirait que cela va aller mieux? cette semaine je vais aller voir une boutique qui fait plein de remèdes avec des plantes et je verrai, maintenant si quelqu'un connait une potion magique,, bref ici temps crachin breton et température douce, l'hiver part un peu à la fois. Alors bon dimanche tortoutes et bisounounours à notre petite isa!!!

----------


## catis

pas mieux  ce matin,je me lève juste,mais j'ai encore 39.4 ce matin,malgrés 1gr d'aspirine à 4h et 1g de paracetamol  à 10h.Dur dur,surtout que cath travaille et je dois m'occuper des bêtes quand même.Enfin,c'est comme ça...Bon,je file chercher le pain de mes deux zigotos et en avant le boulot....biiiises,isa.

----------


## vahick

salut chantal ; un remède pas essayé mais parait- il spectaculaire pour les toux nocturnes ça a l'air d'une grosse blague mais tu peux peut- être essayer !!!!on s'enduit la plante des pieds de " vixsvaporub "zut je ne sais plus comment ça s'écrit !!! des vielles chaussettes et une nuit sans toux . dans le temps je mettais ce produit sur la poitrine et dans le dos des enfants une bonne couche de coton et ils dormaient paisiblement . j'espère que tu vas être soulagée j'ai connu ça dans le temps !!!!!cematin le vent a fait son apparition et chasse les vilains nuages pour laisser la place au soleil mais il ne fait pas aussi chaud que ts ces derniers jours . soigne - toi isa je pense qu'il y a une grosse part de fatigue , tu en fais trop !!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Vahick pour ton conseil, je vais essayer, sinon isa est trop fatiguée c'est sûr!!!! il faut qu'elle pense à elle mais on aura beau lui dire, son grand coeur l'emporte tellement avant tout!!!! elle me fait peine quand même, qui pourrait l'aider???? je ne sais quoi faire sinon que penser fort à elle!!!!bisous isa essaie de trouver un temps de repos quand même!!!!

----------


## catis

ben là,repos forcé...je ne decolle pas du 39°...je n'ai ni sorties,ni nourries les deux petites,j'espère qu'il le fera sinon ce sera jeun aujourd'hui...mais je n'en peux plus,épuisée.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Repos obligé te fera peut être du bien isa, mais ta température ne peut pas rester comme cela, si demain tu ne vas pas mieux consulte quand même, mais je sais que je n'ai pas de conseils à te donner!!! tu sais mieux que moi et cath? elle ne peut pas t'aider, allez bisous, reste bien au chaud et surtout repose toi, bisous

----------


## jaspée

Les températures qui grimpent comme ca sans point d'appel, c'est viral... reste à savoir pourquoi ces chers virus t'aiment autant...
surtout qu'a part le paracétamol et l'aspirine, y'a rien d'autre ... bon courage ma douce...

----------


## catis

voui,les virus m'aiment,qu'elle chance...je ne decolle toujours pas du 39°,génial...mais demain j'irais m'occuper des petites,dois-je y aller en rampant.Cath bosse comme infirmière en ce moment,alors elle fait ce qu'elle peut pour me soigner et m'aider,mais elle n'a pas beaucoup de disponibilité...

----------


## jaspée

bein boudiou,; si je pouvais aller te donner un coup de main, ce serait volontiers mes copines !!!
j'ai mes 2 neveux sous la main, y'en a un qu'a fait 39.4 ce matin.. angine, otite et varicelle !!
bon courage mes cocottes :!:

----------


## catis

varicelle,j'ai déjà eu,ce n'est pas ça!!!les huilles Ess de cath ont été efficaces,ce matin ça semble aller mieux,je suis patraque,bien sûr,je vais sans doute beaucoup me reposer,mais je n'ai plus de température et plus la tête dans le brouillard,ça semble passé...me reste quelques grosses sueurs par moment,mais bon,ça va mieux,ah !les huiles!!!
Donc j'irais voir les deux petites aujourd'hui!!!elles auront au moins un repas copieux!!!et une petite balade...

----------


## vidau fabienne

coucou tout le monde  , juste un pt passage pour un bisou a toutes 4 et 2 pattes 
pour chantal nord ma fille toussait beaucoup elle devait avoir 15 ans son pére persuadé qu elle fumait avait pris rv chez un pneumologue qui lui avait certifié que non au vu des prélevements etc , il lui a fait passé un examen et en fait la toux vient d une hernie hiatale , pareil reflux gastro etc , elle a eu inexum quelque temps et ca a passé , il a lui a dit que si ca reprenait peut etre envisagé une opération , mon pere a souffert de ca toute sa vie , c est  tres pénible courage

----------


## vahick

contente de te savoir mieux isa mais attention le soleil est trompeur ça caille !!!!!j'ai un autre truc pour les toux nocturnes mais vous n'allez jamais me croire et pourtant c'est vrai , je vivai en région parisienne et je toussai pendant de pénibles semaines bien sûr je fumais bcp mais arrivée en Bretagne disparu la toux pourtant jusqu'il y a plus de 13ans je fumais tjrs autant !!!! donc venez en bretagne !!!! bonne journée les copines

----------


## catis

oui,surtout en cas de tempête,vous vous mettez face à l'ocean,et vous prennez un super bol d'air,ça vous dégage les bronches la bretagne,vous ne pouvez pas imaginer!!!!surtout les bronches de nordistes,ils ont jamais d'air là-bas,toujours gris,sombre....
Allez,je vais mieux,aujourd'hui je me fais des amis....
Oui,les huiles essentielles sont bien efficaces quand même,chantal,veux-tu,sans blaguer,que je demande à cath ce qu'elle aurait comme melange contre la toux?elle m'a guérit ma grippe(car c'etait bien ça)en moins de 36h...quand même...et je ne tousse plus du tout...par contre je suis crevée.
Mais je suis allée voir les filles ce matin,contentes de leur sortie,je ne pense pas qu'il les ai sorties hier...et elles ont bien mangé,les deux vont bien malgrés mon absence dimanche.
J'ai dû sortir mes oeufs de la terre aujourd'hui pour trois jours,resultat 15000 oeufs,j'y ai passé 2 heures,pour rattraper mes absences du WE...
Bon,je vais maintenant balader mes deux grosses une plus longue balade que ces deux jours ou je leur faisait juste faire le tour des serres.
Sinon,contre la toux il y a la bave d'escargots?je t'en envoi un litre,chantal?tu te souviens,helicid*ne...ce n'etait pas des blagues et c'est vraiment bien,naturel et tout,et en plus bio chez nous....

----------


## vahick

c'est pas beau beau de se moquer !!!!!je te signale à ts hasards que la région parisienne ne fait pas franchement parti du nord !!!!!!bien sûr je plaisante !!!!

----------


## catis

mais chantal,elle est dans le grand nord,celui qui a froid l'hiver,pas comme nous....non?hein,chantal?
C'est pour ça qu'elle tousse.
Et c'est pour ça qu'elle doit venir prendre le grand air ici...
Justement,j'ai des sabots à couper de toute urgence et personne pour m'aider,si jaspée ne viens pas il me faut une volontaire,hein chantal?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines merci beaucoup de vous occuper de ma toux!!!! l'air de la bretagne je connais Isa, je suis allée en Bretagne sud en vacances au moins 7 ou 8 années de suite!!! alors tu vois, tu me critiques sans savoir!!!!bref le principal est que tu ailles mieux isa, hier belle journée!!!!! une neige comme jamais, lourde collante!!!! plus de courant de 14 h à 23 h!!!!! le top!!!! heureusement j'ai un insert et j'ai pu avoir un peu de chauffage!! cela a été la vraie pagaille mais heureusement ce matin il fait 1° et ce n'est pas gelé!!!! hier j'ai promené quand même mon chien mais il a dû regretter car beaucoup de mal à se réchauffer, j'avait beau le frictionner!!! mais il a 12 ans alors!!! et ce matin il a pris ma place dans mon lit et ne veut plus le quitter!!!on verra ce midi, je suis sûre qu'il va vouloir aller promener dès qu'il va m'entendre rentrer!!!! ces bêtes, sinon mes copines merci pour vos invitations mais j'ai un métier!!!!!je dois travailler car je n'ai pas encore trouvé la machine à faire des euros? si vous l'avez trouvée dites moi où? sinon isa pour les huiles essentielles si recette il y a , je veux bien pourquoi pas? en fait d'après ce que mon étiopathe m'a dit, j'ai deux problèmes mon estomac et mes sinus qui sont bouchés. Un coup mon nez est bouché à droite, un coup à gauche et quand je dors de temps en temps il coule. Mon étiopathe m'a dit que j'avais un paquet bloqué sur mon estomac, qui voulait sortir par les sinus mais comme c'est bloqué je tousse et des reflux gastriques oesophagiens? maintenant je ne sais pas tout ce que je sais c'est que je ne rajeunis pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alors bonne journée tortoutes et bisounounours!!!!! fais attention à toi isa, ne rechutes pas.

----------


## vahick

vraiment pas de chance les gens du nord encore la neige alors qu'ici le soleil brille !!!!où allais - tu ds la bretagne sud chantal ? c'est là que je vis depuis bientôt 28ans et mes parents étaient installés à la retraite à bénodet en 63 !!!!j'espère que tu vas trouver un remède !!!! dans le temps je prenais un sirop qui s'appelait du netux je ne sais pas si ça existe encore c'était très efficace !!!! bon pm à ttes et caresses à vos compagnons à 4 pattes !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir alors vahick comme tu veux tout savoir!!!gag! je vais te dire. J'allais à Penvins, une petite pointe de terre qui avance dans la mer. L'avantage était que s'il y avait des vagues d'un côté, il n'y en avait pas de l'autre. On faisait du voilier avec mon père, j'avais alors environ 12 ou 14 ans je ne sais plus très bien. Cela fait partie d'excellents souvenirs de mon enfance; Je me souviens même qu'une fois en partant mon père s'était arrêté pour faire un plein de carburant. Il y avait une espèce de petit café, la dame était en train de laver son carrelage et mon frère, gros gourmande, tellement ébloui par le far breton, avait mis sa jambe complète dans le seau d'eau!!!! souvenirs, souvenirs, je me souviens du Pont de la Trinité sur Mer et ses marchands de coquillage, les menhirs de Carnac je crois et puis Quiberon!!!!! j'y suis retournée plusieurs années après mais déçue, c'est devenu trop grand à mon goût!!! voilà pour le sirop, merci je vais regarder sur le net s'il existe encore, bonne soirée tortoutes en chantant : ils ont les chapeaux ronds!!!!!! vive la bretagne!!!!avec ses fetes typiques!!!!!!bisounounours

----------


## catis

et le neo codion?pas mal aussi,pour celles qui n'aiment pas la bave d'escargots...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

A te revoilà Isa, il  me semble que tu vas un peu mieux non? parce qu'avec ta bave d'escargots, tu me fends le coeur!!!!et je me sens guérir de suite rien qu'en y pensant!!!!beurk

----------


## catis

tu vois que je vais mieux?même pas de vomissement aujourd'hui...bon,je change ma banière pour une petite qui me fend le coeur, qui cherche un foyer pour sa fin de vie,quelques mois au plus...

----------


## armance

Ça existe encore le Néocodion? Avec les mêmes composants? 
... ah jeunesse dépravée !!
Je vais aller voir Mystique (bannière) 
bises

----------


## armance

Elle n'est pas active ta bannière !

----------


## armance

Mystique :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46437-Mystique-douce-mamy-en-FIN-DE-VIE-cherche-un-foyer-pour-ne-pas-mourir-seule-%2872%29-!?highlight=mystique

----------


## catis

ben zut alors,si j'ai la baniere mollasse qui clic pas,me voilà bien,bon,je retourne l'enregistrer,j'ai dû louper un épisode....
Je ne sais pas si ça existe,j'en ai encore du périmé,avec la même composition effectivement que je ne commente pas, ce sont des comprimés contre la toux en fait....et vu le dosage il doit falloir en avaler des comprimés pour ce shooter...par contre je crois que ça n'existe plus en sirop car trop facile à avaler et trop tentant...il n'y a plus qu'en comprimés...

----------


## catis

oh,ça va,j'ai mis la bannière comme il faut!!!!j'avais juste cliqué sur la bannière et pas sur le code,c'est tout,je sort de convalescence,ça m'excuse quand même...

----------


## jaspée

alors, pour not tite chantal, si c'est un reflux gastro oesophagien, tu essaie l'oméprazole  ou "mopralpro" vendu sans ordonnance en pharmacie, une cure de 5 jours, et si tu ne tousse plus, va t'en faire prescrire chez le medecin !
isa ma douce, j'irais bien te donner un coup de main pour les sabots... je dois retourner à nantes pour saxo et mon z'hom.. et oui, un véto pour 2 "bêêêtes" !! pas cool ca ??  :: 
si le boulot me lache la grappe, ferais une sautée jusqu'à chez toi !!
bonne soirée les filles !!

----------


## catis

oh oui,viens donc faire une  sautée jusqu'à chez moi,je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est que ce truc,mais  même pas peur,te connaissant,je sais que c'est un truc sérieux...je blague,tu resterait quand même quelques jours?on a du boulot pour toi,les sabots,les parcs à refaire,les escargots à lacher,enfin après la refection des parcs....

----------


## jaspée

une sautée,  dans mon patois, est une virée jusque chez toi ! c'est sur que je ne vais pas me déplacer que pour une journée !!  :: vous m'aurez quelques jours sur le dos mes amies...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines. Jaspée merci pour tes conseils, je vais essayer mais si on peut l'avoir sans ordonnance, je n'irais pas voir le médecin, j'ai horreur d'y aller!!!!! je suis plus malade en sortant qu'en entrant!!!bref, ce matin gelée blanche mais ciel bleu et soleil comme la bretagne n'a pas ou pour ainsi dire jamais!!!!!!!! on va voir si isa est guérie!!!! sinon j'attens aussi la recette huiles essentielles, car j'aime plus que tout les remèdes naturels, j'ai chez moi une petite bouteille d'huile bio mais je ne sais plus le nom et ne peut demander conseil, je regarderais ce soir et donnerais le nom si j'ai le temps car avec mes roukinofs j'ai du travail!!!!! mercredi prochain vaccination, stérilisation puis je leur ouvre la porte du jardin, ils iront se calmer dehors!!!! vrais petits monstres adorés!!!!!!! alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

en plus, s'il fait bia, vont s'éclater les roukinoffs !! ca rendra peut etre ta minette de bonne humeur de les avoir moins dans les papattes !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Tu as raison jaspée car avec elle ils ne sont pas sympas du tout!!! ils la suivent sans arrêt et quand elle en a marre elle demande à sortir, la pauvre elle ne peux plus beaucoup être à la maison, mais dans une semaine je crois que beaucoup de choses vont changer. Je vais demander au véto si je dois ou pas les attacher pour leurs premières sorties, on verra, bonne fin de journée et encore merci jaspée

----------


## jaspée

par contre, un conseil avant de les lacher, ne leur donne rien à manger ! s'ils ont un peu de mal a revenir d'eux meme a la maison, la faim le fera !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

ok merci jaspée, tu es vraiment géniale, et je pense que tu as plus que raison, bisous à bientôt

----------


## catis

Pour ta toux,chantal,tu devrais commencer par aller demander l'avis d'un généraliste  en premier lieu,ça peut aussi être d'origine cardiaque,et là c'est plus grave....un ethiopathe,je veux bien,mais la toux qui dure,ce n'est jamais anodin.Et les traitements dépendent de la cause.Il faut d'abords soigner la cause,avant de soigner ses effets...un bon bilan de cette toux devrait aider à  savoir comment la soigner,plutôt que des soins à l'aveuglette...enfin,c'est mon avis.
Pour tes chatons,ce son des animaux curieux mais prudents et trouillards,tu ouvre la porte,tu ne les met pas dehors,tu les laissent sortir à leur rythme,ils ne se sauverons pas....

----------


## armance

Et oui tout dépend de ton environnement extérieur : 
Si il y a 20 chats sauvages qui les attendent pour leur sauter dessus et les pourchasser alors oui, ils vont aller loin et ne pas forcement revenir car ne connaissent pas ce nouvel environnement et tétanisés par la peur...
Si l'extérieur est sécurisant ils vont tout doucement explorer leur territoire et un chat c'est prudent mais aussi très curieux ! C'est pour ça qu'ils se mettent parfois dans des situations embarrassantes!
Repère les dangers pour eux : trappes, conduits souterrains, arbres à escalader pour sauter derrière barrière ou clôture et ne pas pouvoir revenir, soupirail d'accès à cave etc ...
C'est important qu'ils aient déjà bien intégrés l'espace sécurisant de la maison car ça sera leur repère, et lieu de nourrissage.
Ma copine chatte Nikita, qui va se balader dans l'impasse parc à côté etc, Quand je l'appelle je lui donne *systématiquement* quelques croquettes quand elle revient, ce qui fait qu'elle revient toujours très vite!!  :Cool: 

bises

----------


## michele

Chantal , pour la toux ,en huiles essentielles .. tu as le cyprès et le sapin de sibérie qui sont très bien ...sauf 
si comme moi tu es asthmatique (mais moi j'utilise kan même en faisant très attention et en testant avant bien sur !!)

mon tit Curry est castré , vendredi c le tour de mon gros Stanislas ...là ça va être la journée la plus longue
de l'année !!! mais bon ...après au moins je serais plus tranquille et lui aussi !!!

bisous à vous toutes les amies !!!

----------


## catis

ce qui me fait peur,chez chantal,c'est qu'elle tousse depuis fort longtemps et qu'avant de tenter d'arrêter cette toux,on y parviendrais sans doute avec des huiles essentielles,il faudrait en connaitre la cause pour ne pas aggraver un état quelconque,cette toux est peut-être nécéssaire...je sais qu'elle n'aime pas les docteurs,mais là aller demander un avis me semble indispensable ,chez un medecin ...un vrai...et voir ensuite si un traitement en huiles essentielles serait utile,car si la cause est cardiaque,les huiles risquent de masquer un problême en faisant disparaitre la toux...enfin,c'est mon avis de tite infirmière à peine dans le bain...

----------


## michele

Et tu a tout à fait raison Isa !!! de plus je ne sais pas si tu fumes Chantal ?? 
perso kan ça m'arrive c surtout le stresse et je finie par cracher du sang le matin
en me lavant les dents ... mais g trouvé la solution ....les huiles essentiels et g viré
le mec qui allait avec la toux ♫ ♪ lalalèreeeeeeeee ♫ ♫ ♪

----------


## catis

ça m'arrive de tousser aussi,pourtant  il n'y a jamais eu de mec dans ma vie...ça fait tousser ,les mecs?je pensais plutôt à la grippe en cette saison,ça veut dire que les mecs c'est pire que la grippe?je le savais!!!!oui,chantal elle en a un dans sa vie,tu crois vraiment que le remède c'est de le jeter,michele?
Bon,on va proposer à chantal,mais je ne suis pas certaine qu'elle va croire à ton remède,moi non plus d'ailleurs,pourtant je pourrais facilement,sans me forcer du tout...
Bon,sur ces bonnes paroles je file au boulot,ça faisait longtemps que le club des vieilles feministes ne c'etait pas manifesté...

----------


## michele

non , simplement il était la cause de mon stresse ....je suis une solitaire en fin de compte !!
juste besoin de mes chiens et de mon PC !! bon courage !!

----------


## armance

C'est encore de nos multiples atouts...la capacité à se passer d'eux ...et surtout notre capacité à vivre seules sans en souffrir et en sachant maintenir notre environnement correct....
Mais ne faisons de sexisme inversé les hommes les femmes on s'en fout c'est notre capacité à vivre ensemble sur cette planète qui est en jeu pas nos petites vie de couple...ou d'ermite

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors mes copines, ne stressez pas pour ma toux. Dans la journé, je ne tousse pas, seulement le soir ou plutôt le milieu de la nuit. En fait si je suce un bonbon tout va bien mais si je m'endors sans rien dans la bouche je me réveille vers 3h du matin et je tousse. Mon étiophate me dit que j'ai 2 problèmes, un avec les sinus bouchés et un autre venant de l'estomac. J'ai fait un essai pendant une semaine avec gaviscon et je n'ai plus eu de reflux dans la gorge, donc il y a bien un problème d'estomac comme elle le dit. Enfin isa si tu ne veux pas me donner de remèdes avec les huiles.... je continuerais toujour à dire.... qu'il pleut toujours en bretagne, bonne soirée tortoutes et merci pour vos bons conseils, je vais regarder le cyprès et le sapin de sibérie? merci pour l'info, bisous

----------


## jaspée

> mon tit Curry est castré , vendredi c le tour de mon gros Stanislas ...là ça va être la journée la plus longue
> de l'année !!! mais bon ...après au moins je serais plus tranquille et lui aussi !!!


Petit Théo y aura droit le 13 mars, j'ai pris rendez vous chez le véto ce tantot...  ::

----------


## vahick

ça me semble quand même la moindre des choses de suivre le conseil d'isa en allant voir un vrai toubib après libre à toi chantal de suivre son ordonnance ou pas et d'avaler un peu n'importe quoi !!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci vahick mais à mon âge et heureusement je sais quand même ce que je fais, bonne journée

----------


## catis

Bon,pour la dent de samba,elle s'est pratiquement remise à sa place et semble cicatriser...je surveille.
Sinon,les maitres m'ont donné 40 euros aujourd'hui pour le pain ,et deux camemberts,du coup j'ai mis une cagnotte pour la stérilisation de samba,et mis 20 euros dedans....ça fera un peu de sous d'avance,je vais avoir du mal à reunir 180 euros,mais je vais essayer d'en reunir une partie au moins.En douce.Qu'en pensez vous?
Les huiles essentielles pour la toux sêche:le cyprès,une goutte sur une c a c de miel à laisser fondre en bouche,4 fois par jour.
et la formule plus complête:cyprés une goutte,thym à thujanol 1 goutte,arbre à thé 1 goutte,eucalyptus radié 1 goutte,ces 4 gttes dans une cuillère de miel plongée dans une infusion de thym à boire lentement...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir isa merci pour tes bons conseils, c'est toi la meilleur après moi ... bien sûr!En fait dans le village où je travaille il y a un magasin qui existe depuis très longtemps et qui ne fait que des produits naturels. j' y suis allée hier. La dame m'a donné un spray nasal Propolia... à base de plantes et des gélules de respiflor à base de plantain, thym, eucalyptus, bouillon blanc fleur, mauve fleur!!! on va voir ce que cela va donner, de toute façon ce n'est que des plantes et cela ne peut pas me faire de mal. J'avais demandé du cyprès car, je ne sais plus quelle copine avait marqué en post ce produit mais elle n'en a pas? par contre je peux demander à la pharmacie, un détail j'ai horreur du miel par quoi puis je le remplacer???ALLEZ ISA!!!!!!!!!! Avoue que je suis super pénible....c 'est cela les vieux!!! et c'est vrai qu'en disant cela tu as raison, commence ta petite épargne pour la stérilisation, moi mercredi 2 stérilisations, 2 vaccinations et vaccination de mon chien!!!!! elle n'est pas belle la vie!!!!! mais on les aime tellement!!!!! sinon en huile essentielle bio j'ai chez moi Ravintsara? mystère!!!!! alors bonne soirée, bisounounours et sinon isa tu vas mieux?

----------


## catis

Si tu n'aime pas le mièl,tu met ta goutte dans une tisane que tu boit lentement,ou dans n'importe quel support,un yaourt?c'est tellement fort ces huiles que c'est bien d'essayer de les masquer....
Quant a l'huile ravintsara,c'est mon sauve la vie à moi,antivirale exceptionnelle!!!surtout pour les voies respiratoires,donc la grippe,antiinfectieuse,antibiotique(lutte contre les surinfection en cas de grippe par exemple!!!
renforce l'imunité,energisante mais pas excitante,lutte contre la depression,elimine l'eau et la graisse,decontractant musculaire...
A madagascar elle se mêle au rhum...a prendre avec precaution,quelques gouttes par jour,mais sans hésiter....
C'est mon huile à moi,ma sauveuse,ma botte secrête,...voilà,me voiçi dévoilée...
gros bisounounours,isa!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir ma copine isa, ma préférée!!!!!!!!!!STOP LES JALOUSES!!!! preuve que je suis nature quand même!!! si cela continue je vais battre les infirmières!!!je plaisante bien sûr. En fait cette huile m'a été recommandée par une assisante de ma pharmacie qui est très huiles essentielles, le problème c'est qu'elle n'explique pas trop comment l'utiliser!!! dommage, alors je la mets sur un mouchoir et c'est tout!!!!alors je pense que je peux mettre dans un yaourt!!! mais combien de gouttes et combien de fois par jours mon  non! ma sauveuse bien aimée!!!! en fait je suis toujours très mauvaise malade car je voudrais être guérie en une fois!!!! donc je suis très nulle!!!! il faut quand même prendre le temps!!!! je n'ai jamais la patience avec l'homéopathie alors que!!! j'ai vécu avec un ami qui avait des polypes dans le nez!!!! docteur...direction hopital ... programmation opération!!!! j'ai dit non!!! on est allé voir un homéopathe très renommé, qui a formé beaucoup d'homéo installés ce jour, et il a fait partir les poluypes avec ces fameux petits granules, incroyable mais il n'a jamais été opéré, les polypes sont tombés tout seul, comme il a expliqué les polypes poussent sur un terrain favorable, alors on change le terrain et ils ne poussent plus!!!!je crois qu'isa va comprendre... j'ai encore l'ordonnance donnée par ce docteur hélas décédé mais j'ai toujours son livre.... expliquant tous les détails de l'homéopathie, le contenu d'un remède etc.............si il y a amateur, n'hésitez surtout pas, ce livre explique... par exemple : tarentula!!!! pour ce remède, c'est le corps entier de la tarentule qui est utilisée!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alors quand vous voulez non pour les remèdes mais si vous êtes homéo, je peux vous donner des détails, sinon  bonne soirée tortoutes  et bisounounours à ma petite isa!!!!!!!!!!!OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLES JALOUSES

----------


## catis

une goutte sur  1/2 sucre 4 fois par jour,quelques gouttes en massage dans le bas du dos,cette huile a été utilisée pour lutter contre les effets du sida ,30 ml en massage sur tout le corps,tous les jours,et les patients souvent en fin de vie,en afrique,allaient bien mieux...de là à guérir,je dis non,mais une nette amélioration de leur état...c'est une huile exceptionnelle!!!et  avec une tolerance maximum,par tous les modes de prise,avalée sur la peau,ect...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et merci isa pour tes conseils. En fait j'avais essayé 3 gouttes sous la langue mais beurk!!!!! et j'ai arrêté!!! car je crois toujours aux miracles remèdes en un jour!!!! donc je suis super nulle!!! je vais donc remettre ce remède en route et l'appliquer!!!sinon ma famille roukinoff est très en forme ce matin : catch, roulade, course du haut en bas!!!quelle vitalité, en passant un petit coup dans les moustaches du chien et leur plus grand plaisir, empêcher ma grande chatte de manger!!! des vrais petits monstres!!!!mais ils sont tellement gentils : ils arrachent ma tapisserie alors qu'ils sont 2 griffoirs, les plantes n'en parlont plus et la femelle, la plus petite, ne pense qu'à voler les papiers et se sauver avec.... le mâle lui est fou de l'eau et quand il entend la douche il file vite en haut pour prendre sa douche!!!!! très intéressé par l'eau!!bizarrre, on dit toujours que les chats n'aiment pas l'eau, comme quoi.... on ne peut rien généraliser!!!alors bon samedi à tortoutes

----------


## catis

J'ai eu un chat siamois,autrefois,qui adorait l'eau,il etait capable de venir nager dans la baignoire avec moi...donc il y a des chats qui aiment l'eau....
Je reviens de chez les filles qui vont bien,petite balade,gros repas,demain j'irais plus tard car on a programmé une sortie pêche(je ne devrais pas le dire ici,avec la PA qui va vouloir protéger les maquereaux),donc demain matin sortie en bateau,promenade en mer,et une ligne nous echappera peut-être....et quelques maquereaux suicidaires viendrons peut-être s'y coller...je n'insiste pas.
Je voulais alles sur lacôte chercher quelques crabes pour la soupe cause grande marée,mais je n'ai pas le temps,trop de boulot avec mes pontes d'escargots,on va aussi essayer de finir le petit parc pour pouvoir commencer les lacher de cagouilles....
Tu viens quand ma jaspée?
De plus on va modifier notre façon de travailler,je vais me déplacer pour les foires et aller faire des foires même loin de la bretagne,avec un peu de chance je vais me rapprocher de copines et pouvoir vous rencontrer,hein,chantal,si j'allais vendre mes bêtes dans le nord?
Mais je vais d'abords devoir finir de réparer les voitures et ce n'est pas gagné...elles sont toutes à réparer,il faudrait en virer trois pour acheter une plus récente,mais on n'a pas les finances,alors on tente de réparer sur des mois....
Bon,je file aux oeufs d'escargots.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, tu sais isa tu peux venir dans le nord vendre tes bêtes à cornes mais la seule cliente qui ne t'en achètera pas c'est moi!!!!je te l'ai déjà dit je pense , j'ai horreur des escargots, ils me degoûtent... pourtant ils ne m'ont jamais rien fait et jamais je ne les tue mais bon c'est ainsi, sinon pour mon petite pepère qui aime l'eau, je crois que je vais faire un essai et lui mettre un fond d'eau dans la baignoire!!!! cela promet du plaisir, je suis un peu dans la peine de ce que je vais leur faire mercredi!!! mais c'est pour leur bien, essayer de les garder le plus longtemps possible, après j'ai peur de les laisser sortir mais ils ne demandent que cela, alors on verra, bon dimanche tortoutes et bisounours

----------


## jaspée

t'iquiètes pas pour ce que tu vas leur "faire subir", je fais la meme chose à théo sans état d'ame... une fois la chose faite, ils auront la vie pour eux sans situation "extrème" les entrainant à courir partout sans état d'ame !!! tu auras des roukinoffs cool, affectueux, ne pissant pas partout, et ne pensant pas à courir la "gueuse" !!!
que du bonheur quoi !!  :: 
Catis, mes douces, j'attends encore une semaine voir comment ca se "goupille" pour les autes RDV de mon z'hom et suivant mon planning.... je vous donne la réponse !!!!!!!!!  :: 
en plus, j'ai une prévisite à faire  du coté de Notre Dame des Landes (44) ... avec quelques jours de plus......... et ma torpédo rouge !!!!!!!!! j'arriveeeeeeeeeeeee !!

----------


## catis

ah ouais,ta voiture de macho!!!c'est quand tu peux,donc...

----------


## jaspée

ma voiture de Macho ?? comment ca ce dit macho au féminin ???

----------


## catis

machette?
utile pour ce que vous voulez faire à vos mâles préférés...

----------


## catis

butch?
bon,enfin,arrive quand tu peux dans ta décapotable rouge tomate de machette,avec tes deux compagnons feroces..;

----------


## jaspée

mouais... mais elle est pas décapotable !! sauf avec un ouvre boite !!!!!!  ::

----------


## catis

je sais,c'etait pour en rajouter une couche...

----------


## jaspée

surtout qu'il pleut toujours en bretagne....  ::

----------


## catis

toi,tu veux ta fessée,ça va mal aller,il pleut jamais en bretagne,en tous les cas pas assez,je pleure la pluie....pour le jardin..;

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors là chapeau!!!isa est en super forme!!!!!!!et elle pense qu'avec tout ce qu'elle vient de dire jaspée va aller l'aider!!!!!!!!!!!!!! non jaspée vas en vacances et laisses isa avec ses escargots baveux!!!beurk comme son sirpo héli.... coptère!!!!!en tout cas vous m'avez fait bien rire toutes les deux et j'en ai appris un peu plus sur le climat breton!!!! sinon dans le grand nord superbe journée et ma famille roukinof est devant la porte fenêtre et veut sortir depuis ce matin!!!!! s'ils savaient qu'ils vont bientôt pouvoir et au nom d'un certain prix!!!! bref ils n'ont pas le choix maintentant si quelqu'un veut payer ma facture!!!! je me suis renseignée auprès d'une mutuelle mais je pense que c'est arnaque, la personne doit me tél demain midi pour plus de détails, il n'y a pas de délai de carence mais franchise et j'ai du mal à comprendre leur contrat, bref, je verrais demain midi, sinon bonne soirée tortoutes sans oublier les fameux bisounounours d'isa!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

t'as raison chantal... vais aller en vacance dans le grand Nôôôôrd !!!  ::  j'espère que tu as le café au chaud sur le coin de la cuisinière !!

----------


## catis

je commence à lacher des escargots en parc aujourd'hui,d'habitude j'attends début avril,c'est vous dire!!!!quand ce n'est pas le 5/6 avril...et là j'ai laché mes petits qui etaient trop petits en fin de saison,pour qu'ils finissent de grossir en parc...je les avaient conservés en chambre froide cet hiver,ilsont pas mal survêcus,donc lachés....le petit parc est prèt...eau,electricité,filet,et escargots...
Non,jaspée viens ici ,on a besoin d'elle,à mons que tu ai besoin d'une machette pour couper les noisettes de tes roukinoffs?ici,pas besoin de machette,toutes les bouboules possibles sont déjà coupées...

----------


## jaspée

> je commence à lacher des escargots en parc aujourd'hui,d'habitude j'attends début avril,c'est vous dire!!!!quand ce n'est pas le 5/6 avril...et là j'ai laché mes petits qui etaient trop petits en fin de saison,pour qu'ils finissent de grossir en parc...je les avaient conservés en chambre froide cet hiver,ilsont pas mal survêcus,donc lachés....le petit parc est prèt...eau,electricité,filet,et escargots...
> Non,jaspée viens ici ,on a besoin d'elle,à mons que tu ai besoin d'une machette pour couper les noisettes de tes roukinoffs?ici,pas besoin de machette,toutes les bouboules possibles sont déjà coupées...


d'accord ma biche, je te dis ca sous peu !!
Désolée chantal, ce sera pour plus tard !!  ::

----------


## michele

Bonjour les filles !!

Ptit pépin avec Stan ....castré vendredi , depuis impec et ce matin ses urines étaient noires  :: 
retour chez la véto ...analyses de sang et des urines ...résultat demain soir
ce n'est pas du sang mais apparemment des pigments ....le foie n'aurai pas apprécié l'anesthésie !!
Pff ça m'est déjà arrivé pour la castration d'Eden exactement la même chose ...mais lui arrivait 
de la Réunion et entre l'erlischiose et les verres de l'oesophage les traitements chocs , c'était 
prévisible ....mais pour Stan , je ne comprend pas  :: 

sinon le tit bouchon est en pleine forme ...sa bouboule ne lui manque pas , il passe son temps 
à sauter sur son pote Eden !!

bon courage et bonne semaine à toutes

----------


## jaspée

comme tu dis, bizarre... les miens ne m'ont jamais fait de réaction comme ca..
super pour le p'tit curry, et pour les tiens s'ils l'acceptent bien..  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et bien jaspée....va chez isa!!! de toute façon j'aurais bien mal à t'accueillir car n'oublies que j'habite avec un homme pas facile du tout!!!! et en plus je travaille tous les jours!!! car le travail c'est la santé. Et bien j'espère que je n'aurais pas de problèmes mercredi car quand je lis le post de michèle!!! mais bon, ils sont jeunes, n'ont jamais mis leur bout de nez dehors et je pense qu'ils sont en pleine sante. Alors bonne journée tortoutes, ici temps breton... non je me trompe soleil, et ciel bleu!!!!!!! allez isa cours après tes escargots avec ta machette en main pour les faire obéir!!!!!!! elle n'est pas belle la vie???????

----------


## catis

retour de pêche,on a bien prisl'air,si vous voyez ce que je veux dire....pas vraiment bredouille,mon père a pris un maquereau,mais bon,on y retourne dans 15 jours.Leo a bien aprécié on morceau demaquereau,mais un maquereau pour troisc'est peu,heureusement il etait plutôt gros...

----------


## armance

Super ! Suis contente que tu prennes du temps pour te faire plaisir !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes ,c'est vrai isa prends toi un peu de bon temps!!!! moi aussi j'allais à la pêche avec mon père, petite en marais dans la somme en barque et plus grande en bateau pêche promenade comme ils appellent!!! à boulogne sur mer le week end!! cela me fait peine car mon père n'est plus là alors isa si j'ai un seul conseil à te donner profites surtout bien de ton père, essaie de passer avec lui les meilleurs moments de ta vie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! c'est irremplaçable!!!!!! alors bonne soirée et bisounounours!!!!

----------


## vahick

salut ttes , dis moi isa tu nous avais parlé d'une rencontre avec le juge des tutelles , c'est quand ? j'espère que c'est la grande forme avec ce gd soleil général bises et caresses suivant les " races !!!

----------


## catis

je retourne le 20 mars pour la tutelle,enfin,contre...on va bien voir,je monte un dossier pour les défendre.Sinon,les filles ont passé la journée dans les parcs avec nous....du coup ,pas de chien chez eux,le coq a été tué par le renard.Enfin,vu ou il a été chopé,ce n'est pas les chiennes qui auraient empêché ça.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, je crois que la meilleur nouvelle est que mystique va finir dans une bonne maison remplie d'amour!!!! ça c'est du bonheur, j'ai essayé de lire la suite dans les adoptés sortis d'affaires mais je ne trouve pas, si quelqui'un style jaspée!!!! a le lien, sinon bisous demain jour J pour la famille roukinof et je n'aime absolument pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je pense que je ne vais pas dormir beaucoup et m'en vouloir beaucoup allez bisous c'est la vie

----------


## jaspée

> Bonsoir, je crois que la meilleur nouvelle est que mystique va finir dans une bonne maison remplie d'amour!!!! ça c'est du bonheur, j'ai essayé de lire la suite dans les adoptés sortis d'affaires mais je ne trouve pas, si quelqui'un style jaspée!!!! a le lien, sinon bisous demain jour J pour la famille roukinof et je n'aime absolument pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je pense que je ne vais pas dormir beaucoup et m'en vouloir beaucoup allez bisous c'est la vie


* Re: Urgence pour mamie red nose*  par *Ysa* Aujourd'hui à 19:45


La visite pré-adoption à eu lieu cet après midi !!

Si tout c'est ok !! Mystique sera à la maison jeudi soir !!!

 


*Ysa*
Nombre de messages: 395
Age: 45

  

 
* Re: Urgence pour mamie red nose*  par *jocker72* Aujourd'hui à 19:45


tout est ok



*jocker72*
Nombre de messages: 6
Age: 27

  

 


* Re: Urgence pour mamie red nose*  par *Ysa* Aujourd'hui à 19:47


jocker72 a écrit:tout est ok
 

Coooool Merci beaucoup !!! 


Ici dodo prêt, jeux prêt, gamelle prête  

plus qu'à attendre comme dit ma fille encore deux dodos    



Voila les réponses "directes de planete amstaff"la suite au prochain numéro !!!
super pour les roukinoffs, vont s'eclater les minous... n'oublie pas, faut qu'ils aient faim pour rentrer plus facilement... le retour maison doit toujours etre une fête pour eux ! Pour te consoler, j'ai récuperé ce soir mon théo qu'est passé au "coupecouilles" comme dirait mon cher et tendre... qui se demande si ce s'ta son tour un jour... :: 
et tout va bien !! allez ma chantal, courage !

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! c'est chez toi qu'elle arrive!!que du bonheur, si tu es ennuyée je peux t'aider un peu financièrement si nécessaire car j'aide aussi d'autres personnes, à toi de me le dire, quelle volonté tu as, tu es vraiment super, bisous

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Me revoili, me revoilà, je n'avais pas lu.... merci pour ton soutien pour la famille roukinof et bizzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## jaspée

> Me revoili, me revoilà, je n'avais pas lu.... merci pour ton soutien pour la famille roukinof et bizzzzzzzzzzz


helas non, ma belle, j'aurais aimé l'accueillir, mais mon loulou de saxo est pas forcement sympa et elle non plus si on caline trop les autres.. et comme crevette est un pot de colle....
voila le lien pour la suite...

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...urir-seule-(72)-!

et du coup, je sais pas ou elle va, c'est un sacré "bordel" sur ce post... vais me renseigner...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir mes copines, alors tout d'abord je ne comprends rien, j'avais compris que jaspée devait recuellir mistique!!!!!!bref, sinon j'ai récupéré ma famille!!! le véto m'a appelé dans la salle d'attente : Famille..... sans commentaire, un véto comme il n'y en a plus beaucoup, il a tout de suite demandé d'où venait les chatons!!!!! il cherche toujours à savoir et connaître la provenance et en p lus de savoir dans quelle famille ils sont!!! je dis cela car j'ai trouvé chez moi une chatte pleine!!! je l'ai bien sûr fait opérer mais avant j'avais trouvé une dame qui voulait l'adopter mais une fois opérée, le véto quand il a su qu'après l'opération j'allais la donner, il m'a tout de suite demandé le nom et l'adresse de la dame et si je la connaissais!!! très bon signe!! mais je ne me suis pas trompée la dame m'a donné rendez vous le soir de l'opération chez le véto et a payé la moitié des frais!!! comme quoi!!!bref tout cela pour dire que ce véto est super et il connait en plus très bien l'école véto de nantes et si mes souvenirs sont bons celui qui a opéré shooky!!!!! bref alors mes cocos sont revenus et cerise sur le gateau 2 fifilles donc ce sera cannelle pas de changement et non guizmo mais guizma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   eh oui je suis nulle hein isa!!! donc facture tout à fait corecte avec en plus vaccination du chien. Il m'a fait 20 % de remise sur l'ensemble et franchement je pensais payer plus cher!!!! dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de vétos comme lui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sinon bonne soirée tortoures!!!chut pas de bruit ma famille roukinoff se repose, bisounounours tortoutes

----------


## catis

alors là,si j'ai bien compris,ces derniers mois tu pensait avoir deux chats et c'est des chattes?Et tu espère qu'on ne va pas se moquer de toi?tu es arrivée chez le veto en disant "il faudrait castrer mes deux malous"et il a dû strériliser deux chattes?wouarf wouarf wouarf,je me moque!!!!bon,les  chats ça a un trou  sous la queue,la chatte aussi,ça sert à faire sa crotte.Ensuite,la chatte elle a une petite fente,pas très loin,pour pipi,et c'est tout.
Le chat c'est plus loin car il y a la place pour deux bouboules,bien petit au début,mais bien visible à leur âge...
ou alors c'est toute ton éducation qui est à refaire,es-tu bien mariée à un homme?tu es sûre?bon,allez j'arrête de me moquer,mais là,tu es bien rigolote chantal!!!!je suis inbattable même sur les chatons à la naissance,pour peut que j'ai les deux sexes sous la main.
Sinon,je reviens des poubelles ou mon amis le vieux chat que je nourrit depuis un an 1/2 que j'y vais,dés qu'il est là,m'a laissé le carresser pour la première fois.C'est un très vieux chat,malade,pelé,fatigué,qui aurait bien besoin de soins genre vermifuge et bonne nourriture,il est maigre à faire peur,mais j'avoue qu'à part le nourrir quand j'y vais je suis assez impuissante,je ne peux pas le ramener ici avec leo....pourtant il mériterais bien une retraite dans un fauteuil ce vieux SDF,on est dans la même galère...je lui ai donné un peu de jambon ce soir,du steack hier.

----------


## jaspée

ma brave isa, prête à soulager la misère animale meme au bout du monde !!
chantal ma belle, arrete de bosser autant... t'as plus les yeux en face des trous !!  ::  Mystique, j'aurais adoré la sortir de la mais avec saxo, pour l'instant, c'est mission impossible !! il a adopté une crevette... point !!
et quant à confondre une minette et un matou....  ::

----------


## catis

je le redis,ça ne m'arriverai pas,à moi,c'est certain...de confondre une minette et un matou...
wouarf wouarf wouarf!!!

----------


## armance

*Regardez voir notre Jaspee nationale qui nous fait des cachotteries !!* 

Sauvetage de Saxo and cie sur "30 Millions d'Amis" : http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-...newslettermars

Dites moi si certains ne peuvent pas lire cet article
bises

----------


## catis

mais oui,c'est bien elle,et nous alors,on n'a pas les honneurs de la presse,zut alors.
Et manou,que devient-elle?plus de nouvelles,tes poilus vont bien?tu n'as ancore eu de drame j'espère...
Bon,je vais avoir la visite d'un leo d'île et vilaine dimanche,pour voir sa compatibilité avec les autres animaux,comme c'est un leo je me dévoue.Sa maitresse doit l'abandonner et elle ne connait pas ses ententes,il a trois ans.D'ici à ce que les filles ne le laisse pas repartir...parce-qu'elles aiment les loulous mes deux gonzesses...
Bon,bisous,je file aux parcs,encore du taf.isa...

----------


## jaspée

encore un léo ?? et un male en plus ?? saxo se faisait une telle joie de pouvoir gambader avec tes filles...

----------


## catis

ne t'emballe pas ,il est soumis et sociable avec les mâles et les femelles,voir même un peu peureux...et puis il vient pour une visite pour voir ses ententes,pas pour une adoption,c'est un thomas que veut le prendre, de l'aisne,et la maitresse a peur que ça se passe mal,il a des chats et est loin.Et si ça va mal,le recupérer va être dur.Elle s'assure d'abords de ses ententes.Mais ne me cache pas qu'elle prefererait le voir chez nous,mais cath dit non,et quand cath dit non!!!!on verra dimanche.

----------


## jaspée

si le toutou part dans l'aisne, j'ai le loisir de le suivre si besoin, c'est pas loin de mon popa !!

----------


## catis

On ne sait pas encore ou il va partir,la propriétaire d'eros(en plus il s'appele eros,tout un programme)le voulait pas trop loin pour pouvoir le reprendre en cas de souçis(tuer un chat par exemple...)et pour lui éviter la fourrière ou le refuge en cas de problême,et la proposition sérieuse,qui du coup bloque toutes les autres possibles,est bien loin...elle compte bien nous le laisser dimanche s'il colle avec les filles et les autres bêtes,et evidemment les filles vont adorer,un mâlou tout jeune à dresser,super!!!mais on n'est pas prête à reprendre un chien,de plus,on a toujours lula et samba en suspens,alors...on verra bien dimanche.On adore les leo,ça va être dur de résister.C'est un petit modèle par exemple,il fait 46 kgs,ulysse en faisait 72...Bon,ça va de toute façons bien l'aider de venir chez nous faire un bilan d'entente avec les autres animaux.Qu'il n'a jamais vu.
Voilà...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Alors les copines bonsoir et merci pour vos commentaires!!!! mais je n'ai pas que ça à faire, regarder si bouboules ou pas???? et puis tout le monde a droit à l'erreur et cerise sur le gâteau cela a fait rire tout le monde!!!!!!!!!!!!! sinon étant abonné 30 millions d'amis j'avais eu ce soir un mail racontant l'histoire de saxo, je me suis dit bizarre saxo, le même que jaspée??? mais pourquoi sandrine et pas jaspée ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la cachotière mais dévoilée!!!!!!!!!!!!! bravo super cette jaspée, son coeur déborde autant que celui d'isa pour nos bébêtes!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

oui,c'est malin,maintenant tout le monde va savoir que jaspée,qui etait incognito sur le site,est sandrine!!!
Et que chantal,grande sauveuse de chats abandonnés,ne leur lève même pas la queue pour voir  leur sexe!
Ah,bravo,on a l'air finaudes sur ce post...evidemment qu'on a rigolé,il y a de quoi,surtout à leur age,ça devait se voir que c'etait des filles.Et puis c'est bon de se moquer un peu,non?tu es vexée ma douce chantal?faut pas,le ridicule ne tue jamais.J'en ai souvent fait l'expérience et je suis toujours là...
Et puis,il n'y en a pas d'autres qui ont fait des erreurs de sexe de chatons?bon,peut-être pas à 6 mois...
Allez,j'arrête,mais c'est trop drôle.
J'ai eu une copine qui avait un chien qui pissait acroupis comme une chienne,le chien avait  presque un an quand elle a su que c'etait un chien,c'etait un caniche et la toileteuse lui a dit que sa deborah avait un drôle de nom quand même...pour un chien...elle a pas eu l'air couillon non plus,elle l'avait choisit dans une portée,pour une chienne,et comme il pissait assis,elle n'a rien vu,c'est la première visite toileteuse qui a dévoilé l'erreur...elle le brossait,mais pas dessous...je ne sais pas...donc il y a encore plus ridicule que toi...et va transformer deborah...il est devenu deboh...pourquoi pas...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonsoir mais isa je ne suis pas du tous vexée, je suis contente d'avoir fait rire tout le monde, mais franchement la différence entre les 2!!!!! la plus petite j'étais sûre mais la plus grosse, elle avait 2 grosses touffes de poils qui me faisaient penser à des bouboules pas encore sorties!!!! bref je ne suis vraiment pas experte et pour dire, j'avais demandé à une voisine qui a 4 chats et elle m'avait dit que c'était  2 mâles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alors!!!!! moi je ne suis experte en rien!!!!!! mais en bêtises quand même mais aussi en aides aux personnes qui ont besoin de moi pour tout renseignements notamment sur les salariés au niveau social, le droit, les sos en tout genre!!! pas facile la vie mais bon il faut regarder en dessous et non au dessus pour essayer de se trouver un petit bonheur!!! hein ma petit isa!!!!j'espère un jour te voir en vrai, qu'on passe un bon moment ensemble!! au fait ,j'ai toujours l'histoire de ta shooky chérie? je te l'envoie????? je ne veux pas te faire de peine alors je ne sais pas quoi faire sinon que te faire des gros bisounounours!!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

oui,shouki reste douloureuse chez moi,ulysse etait grand malade respiratoire,et même s'il est partit beaucoup plus vite que je croyais,à l'ecole veto ils nous avaient dit qu'il etait usé,au bout du rouleau,je n'ai pas voulu le croire sur le moment,mais on n'a rien pu faire,pour shouki je me sent encore responsable et fautive de son départ,ça fait encore mal,je ne tiens pas encore à revivre tout celà,mais sans doute bientôt ça ira mieux.Et alors je te demanderais le grand livre de la rééducation de shoukinette.
bisounounours,isa...

----------


## catis

sinon,pas de message de manou depuis ma dernière poussée de temperature,tu deviens quoi notre manou?il fait trop chaud pour ecrire?
Bon,ben bisous,isa...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes. Isa tu n'as rien à te reprocher, tu as fait ce que tu as pu pour shooky, selon aussi ton emploi du temps et tes moyens, si elle ne t'avait pas connue!!!!! alors? dans la vie si on veut on peut tout se reprocher!!! j'en sais quelque chose!!bef, quand tu voudras cette magnifique histoire de courage de toi et cath, tu me la demanderas, dommage que ce soit en noir et blanc pour les photos mais bon c'est mieux que rien, bonne journée et à ce soir ou demain, bisous à tortoutes

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !!! je me fais rare car j'étais partie sur Paris, un de mes fistons a des soucis de couple, alors j'ai essayé de me renre utile avant de me rendre compte que....c'était pas vraiment brillant, ni pour mes petites filles ni pour mon fils. Vous remarquerez que je n'évoque pas ma belle fille, que je croyais connaitre (depuis la maternelle) et qui est devenur ne étrangère hostile à tout......bref encore une leçon de vie...... du coup j'ai ramené la petite chienne à la maison car mon fils est si mal qu'il oublie de la sortir.
C'est pas une fille facile.....mais on y arrive.
Me voilà donc à la tête d'un cheptel de 4 chiens....sans rien faire............
J'oserais pas me moquer de Chantal et de ses roukinous koike.........cela ne vaut pas le post d'une fille sur chien.com qui demandait pourquoi son chiot avaient des boules qui lui sortaient le long de son zizi uand elle le caressait !!! même chose !!!!!!

le rire est bon pour le moral....

Bonne visite pour le mini léo, quand c'est en plus une race que l'on aime, on aenvie de les savoir heureux. c'est un chien qui a été choyé pas un éclopé de la vie.
Biz à toutes !!!

----------


## catis

Quand même;voilà le retour de manou,en plus avec des histoires de ziziz,surtout qu'on a une super spécialiste des zizis,chantal,elle s'y connait vachement...bien plus que moi;c'est sûre...quoique j'en lave souvent...
bon,pas de question,il n'y a personne?bon,alors je ne dit rien,na!!!mais je laisse un indice.

----------


## catis

et un autre,puis plus rien,je boude et je file me pieuter...

----------


## jaspée

haha... not belle isa nous fait du boudin ??
je viens de finir de manger : soupe au chou et fromage blanc avec de la confiture de cath doigts de fée !! divin !!
joli photo... c'est Eros je suppose ??? trop mignon... fait tout petit... et je suppose qu'il aime un peu de trop les lapins !!  ::

----------


## vahick

ah contente de faire la connaissance d'éros très belle allure il ressemble à sterenn et awaï qui a montré son mauvais caractère avec agur nous étions au festival de l'élevage à quimper .demoins en moins de chiens mais bcp de monde avec le beau soleil au dodo je suis crevée . bonne semaine à ttes

----------


## armance

Qu'il est beau ce tombeur !! Fait racho à côté d'Ulysse !! Il est chez vous en ce moment ?

----------


## catis

ah,quand même,on s'interrèsse,ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour vous faire venir sur le post!!!
Oui,il est "à l'essai' chez nous,donc on verra.Il est jeune,on est vieilles,il saute partout,il est léger comme une plume,46 kgs,imaginez,ulysse faisait 72 kgs,voir 78 à son arrivée.Il nous saute après,dur de lui faire perdre l'habitude,sinon, très calin,toujours en recherche de bisous,jamais calme.Mais bon,il a vêcu un divorce,un abandon,pas simple pour lui,il aime beausoup sa maitresse,c'est dur.
Il n'a jamais connu d'autres bêtes,alors il s'interresse,au chat,lapin,perroquet,poules(il a pris je jus sur la barrière des poules hier,ça l'a calmé.)
Bon,on perd notre tranquilité donc on ne s'engage pas encore,on verra,suivant comment ça evolue,s'il trouve sa place et se calme.

----------


## vahick

ah oui c'est un p'tit "modèle même awaï est plus lourde !!!!c'est sùr  qu'il doit s'adapter à vous et ne pas être trop perturbateur !!! qu'en pensent les deux louloutes ? s'il n'est pas trop bête et les léos en principe ne le sont pas il va bien vite comprendre et s"attacher à vous .sterenn aussi avait fait connaissance avec l'enclos des cocottes !!!!a- t-il fait rencontrer avec vos petites protégées ? bonne journée

----------


## jaspée

sacré Isa, tu changeras jamais !!  ::  te voila avec un nouveau loulou sur les bras ! et un p'tit jeune en plus !! me fais pas croire que tu vas réussir à le rendre, surtout si cath a changé le NON en peut etre.... t'as encore une tite photo qu'on le voit a coté des grosses ??
allez petite photo du matin,  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes!!!!!!!!! un chien à l'essai chez isa!!!!!! vous y croyez à cette histoire!!!!!dès qu'il a mis une patte dans le coeur d'isa... c'est gagné pour lui!!!!!! les paris sont ouverts!!! je suis méchante hein isa mais après tout ce que tu m'as fait subir en faisant croire à tout le monde que j'étais une ignorante sexuelle!!!!!!!!gag, j'aurais du faire une photo des 2 trous de balle et te les envoyer et là on aurait vu!!!! ta grande connaissance!!!!!!!!!!! gag alors bonne journée et bisous, sinon mes 2 filles.... attendent à la porte fenêtre et regardent les oiseaux, mais le véto m'a dit encore une semaine pour la cicatrice!!!!! alors le week end prochain, ouvrez ouvrez la cage aux oiseaux!!!! non à mes fifilles!!!!!

----------


## catis

Non,il est vraiment à l'essai,ce n'est pas une blague,on manque de temps et il n'est pas certain qu'il reste.le voilà avec les deux filles qui le mène à la baguette..donc,la patte en l'air c'est bien un gars,et j'ai taté ,il en a deux...hein,chantal?tu veux une photo?.

----------


## catis

Là je joue avec ma balle,il faut dire que je viens d'être brossé pendant  1/2 h,alors bien besoin de me détendre...il en avait bien besoin.Il a sa vrai couleur et il est plus présentable,on va pouvoir faire filer son poil,il a le sous poil très doux.

----------


## armance

et comment ça se passe avec les loulouttes des "vieux" ? hihi c'est reparti promenades à 5 !!
et quand les vieux vont partir il faudra rallonger le salon !!
Lula et Samba vont bien?
bises

----------


## jaspée

> et comment ça se passe avec les loulouttes des "vieux" ? hihi c'est reparti promenades à 5 !!
> et quand les vieux vont partir il faudra rallonger le salon !!
> Lula et Samba vont bien?
> bises


merci Armance de m'avoir devancée !! que deviennent nos petites louloutes ?? je dis petites car vu la taille des tiennes.. par contre, il fait vraiment tout petit le loulou... pas castré encore ??
par rapport à Ulysse (rip gros nounours :: ) il en serait presque ridicule pour un mâle...  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, isa tu n'as pas le droit de le faire repartir en enfer, il a goûté à ta maison et il doit rester... sinon je ne t'aime plus.... tu fais comme tu veux avec ou sans bouboules!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

> Rebonjour, isa tu n'as pas le droit de le faire repartir en enfer, il a goûté à ta maison et il doit rester... sinon je ne t'aime plus.... tu fais comme tu veux avec ou sans bouboules!!!!!


ma douce chantal (qui n'y connait rien en bouboules ..  ::  ) ce loulou ne sort pas de l'enfer, il est chez catis pour voir ses ententes au départ... mais tout le monde sait qu'une patte dedans.... et c'est presque foutu !!! et que deviennent les louloutes  à la chaine ??

----------


## CHANTALNORD

MAIS ALORS????? comment pouvez vous savoir que je n'y connais rien en bouboules??????? moqueuses, on peut se tromper noN, en plus j'ai toujours des petits chats et non des chattes??? alors vous allez me dire que j'aurais pu voir la différence mais c'était il y a au moins 25 ans !!!! alors en plus avec mon grand âge!!!de toute façon, vous n'êtes qu'une bande de moqueuse et jalouses de ma famille roukinove!!!!!alors bisous tortoutes!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

::   ::   ::  
tout simplement parce que tu avais deja une chatte sous la main... et un z'hom dans ton lit !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catis

Vous oubliez la presbitie,la vérité c'est que chantal elle y voit plus rien de près...elle  a cassé ses lunettes..
Bon,lula et samba vont bien,je les balades tous les jours un peu,la dent de samba s'est à peu prés remise en place et sa cicatrise,alors je laisse.Il y a de nouveau une visite tutelle demain.Sinon,le merdeux n'a pas encore été mis en contact avec elles,mais il est cool,ça devrait aller.
Sinon,on a passé la journée dans les parcs,le premier est presque près.Je vais rapidement pouvoir lacher des escargots miniatures...

----------


## vahick

les paris sont ouverts : restera , restera pas le bel apollon ? ça va être dur de résister !!!!

----------


## manou 85

En tout cas il est très beau !!!  

Jeune, beau, affectueux bref que des qualités !!!!! 

Le poil c'est dur à entretenir chez les léo ???  vus faites des pulls ???? 

bo soleil mais suspicion de grippe dans l'air !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bjr tortoutes, sacrée manou vlà t'y pas qu'elle va nous faire des pulls, si cela ne te dérange pas manou je veux être la première à en avoir un... pourquoi? parce que dans le nord il fait froid!!! sinon isa mes lunettes ne sont pas cassées car j'arrive à lire que .... les paris sont ouverts et ce beau petit toutou... restera chez toi, merci d'avance pour lui!!!! dites moi les copines, je n'arrive plus à vous mettre les petits dessins à droite dans les mails pourquoi??? merci de votre réponse, je sais que je peux compter sur vous avec ou sans bouboules!!! sinon hier soir grosse frayeur, une grosse boule au niveau de la plaie de la plus grosse  des 2 chattes, j'ai tél au véto et il m'a dit d'attendre ce matin, je pense être fautive car j'ai arrêté les antibiotiques trop tôt, on va voir ce que cela va donner dans la journée car ce matin je ne peux pas consulter le véto, alors à ce soir bonne journée à toutes, manou si tu veux des aiguilles je peux en chercher je crois que j'ai quelque part celles de ma grand mère

----------


## catis

Alors,chantal rigole,rigole,en attendant nous faisons effectivement filer les poils de nos chiens,ça nous fait des pelotes....qu'on utilisera un jour.
Le poil du leonberg est variable,tana ,un peu frisée,a tendance à faire des catons,donc à brosser beaucoup,calya,très poillue aussi,mais eros semble ne pas en faire.
L'entretien est facile,un bon brossage par semaine,et surtout s'y tenir pour eviter les catons...

----------


## jaspée

> dites moi les copines, je n'arrive plus à vous mettre les petits dessins à droite dans les mails pourquoi??? merci de votre réponse, je sais que je peux compter sur vous avec ou sans bouboules!!!


Tu parles des smileys Chantal ??  :: 

Si les paris sont ouverts..... je suis sure qu'il va rester !  ::

----------


## manou 85

Dur le choix !!!  mais si les poilues le sentent bien, il va faire son coq surtout avec les bergères qui ne sont pas stérilisées  !!   :: cela facilite les rapprochements !!! 

alors la moqueuse nordiste, je fais partie d'un club de tricot (dans un café - le jeudi après midi  - réunion bien sympa de tricoteuses chevronnées et débutantes) nous nous marons comme des baleines toutes générations confondues et les messieurs coutumiers au début se sentaient génés par ses dames et maintenant nous appellent par nos petits noms et nouc charrient.  forcément cela ne vle pas haut (le nombre de slip en laine demandé ?? cela frise la conn....e ! pas grave !! l'humour est une qualité chez les messieurs !! et heureusement il y en a qui le pratique..........
Sympa la laine de léo cela doit faire des tricots bien chauds.  une dame le faisait avec ses samoyédes....
bonne journée à toutes, le soleil brille  et la grippe n'aura fait qu'un passage bref.......

----------


## catis

J'ai su que ça se filait en voyant une dame avec un manteau en poils de leo...dans une expo...du coup on fait filer leurs poils,le manteau ce sera pour plus tard,mais on aurait déjà de quoi se tricoter des culottes...mais bon,j'aime pas les culottes en tricot..;surtout en poils...
Le samoyede,ça doit aussi être pas mal,mais le leo c'est bien...j'ai gardé lespils à eros...
Pour la garde,on n'a pas encore décidé,il suit calya partout,mais s'il reste,ce sera avec les bouboules en moins,forcément,chez nous,quand on aime,on coupe...c'est pour ça qu'on n'a pas copain...;
 ::  :: 
alors les smiley se trouvent,quand tu réponds sur le post,dans la ligne au-dessus ,c'est le 6e paquet,tu clique sur le petit bonhomme jaune et tu choisit ton smiley...allez,je vous met une aubergine du coup. :: bisous,isa...

----------


## vahick

oh c'était juste pour voir les ptits bonshommes !!!! :: eh oui même que j'ai trouvé !!!!! bon pm  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour et merci pour toutes ces infos, manou je préfère un gilet si cela ne te dérange pas, et surtout n'oublies je me suis inscrite la première, merci d'avance, je ne suis pas pressée et heureusement :: ça y est j'ai réussi à mettre un petit bonhomme!!!!!!!! ou smiley pour faire plus moderne!!!!!!!gag, sinon j'ai tél au véto pour les boules au niveau des plaies, je répète les boules et non les bouboules(pour isa l'obsédée!!! :: )en fait la secrétaire m'a dit de ne pas m'inquiéter que c'était de l'oedeme et que cela allait partir tout seul; bizarre!!! j'ai stérilisé des chattes sauvages dans le camp de camping et je n'ai pas eu ce problème!!! peut être parce qu'elles sont petites!!!!! et isa qui demande: les bouboules???? non les chattes!!!!!!ahahahahhahs :: sacree isa

----------


## jaspée

wahouuuuuuuuuuuu !!! en pleine forme la Chantal, suis sure qu'isa va adorer !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir mais Jaspée tu sais bien je n'ai plus rien à t'apprende qui aime bien chatie bien et isa m'a cherché assez!!!avec les bouboules dont je n'y connais rien. Si je peux je vais prendre en photo la chatte que je prenais plus ou moins pour un chat et isa comprendra peut être que je ne suis pas aussi nulle!!! car bizarre quand même!!!! bref j'espère que tout le monde rigole....c'est le but.... et surtout isa.... la courageuse au coeur d'or.... mais pas pour moi... dommage, bref, aujourd'hui pourtant ce n'était pas sa fête!!!!!!!!!!!!alors bonne soirée tortoutes et à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures de.......................BOUBOULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!j 'ai oublié je suis très fière de toi jaspée!!!!!!tu sais pourquoi, bisounounours

----------


## michele

Bonsoir les filles !!

Et bien chez moi depuis que plus de bouboule ....c le top !!!



alors je ne sais pas ce que vous allez faire avec cette grosse boule de poils Isa ...

mais moi c bon ...ce ptit couillon m'a eu ....je l'adopte !!!!!!!!!!!

bisous bisous !!!!

----------


## armance

hihih youpi !! Curry adopté !! Et par qui ?! une certaine Michele ... Vous connaissez? On peut lui faire confiance?!!
Comme quoi Cat et Isa ont compris ce que le monde s'évertue à ne pas comprendre : enlevez les bouboules aux gars et la paix reviendra!!
La testostérone ya pas à dire, mais ça  agresse!
Bravo Michele! En plus dans un mois aura un grand jardin, près de son travail...le rêve (même si un peu cher!!)
bises

----------


## jaspée

::  que vois-je.... elle a craqué la mimi !!!  :: 
on est trop fragile pour faire famille d'accueil ma pauvre...
et armance à raison..plus de bouboules et le calme revient !! c'est pourtant vrai...
Merci Chantal... je suis très fière... que tu sois fière de moi !!  ::  Faut dire qu'armance m'a fait une pub d'enfer...  ::

----------


## vahick

bon rien de nouveau ce soir !!! qu'a donné la visite de tutelle ? et votre " pensionnaire" comment se comporte - t-il , un peu calmé ? bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## catis

Oui,plus calme,il n'a même pas pleuré ce soir lorsque je suis montée me coucher..pour la tutelle,j'ai une possibilité :Stick Out Tongue: rouver qu'elle n'est pas folle,donc contre expertise avec un docteur psychiatre compétent,j'ai la liste des médecins agréés par les instances judiciaires...
C'est compliqué,mais je pourrais ainsi prouver qu'elle n'est pas folle....et annuler la demande de tutelle.
Contente qu'il y ai une ouverture...
Sinon,eros va bien ,plus calme,mais on le surveille de prés,j'ai peurpour les poules....
bises,isa.

----------


## vahick

MERCI DE CES BONNES NOUVELLES . au fait isa la maison sera-elle assez grande pour accueillir mon" éclopée de la vie "qui partage maintenant la mienne si je devais de nouveau frequenter les établissements de soins .
j'attends un nouveau rv avec le gynéco le pronostic ne sera probablement pas terrible . bien sûr je ne serai pas fachée si ce n'est pas possible d'autant plus que je ne pense pas qu'awaï soit aussi sympa que sterenn avec ses congénères. dans l'impossibilité elle ira au chenil il y en a un près de chez claire où ils sont plutôt choyés . bonne journée . bises

----------


## catis

Mais oui,tu peux aller à l'hôpital,on s'occupera de ta fofolle...notre foufou va bien,il mange de mieux en mieux,il est très gentil,très reactif lorsqu'on lui donne un ordre,il ecoute,enfin,il est prêt à tout pour se faire adopter,il ne cherche pas sa maitresse,la vie avec les filles semble lui plaire...il ne sais pas encore que s'il reste il va y laisser ses bouboules...c'est certain...
C'est la lapine tambourine qui ne va pas très bien,le veto  qu'elle a vu ce matin pense à une tumeur au cerveau,mais vu comme nos veto sont doués je doute....forcément.On devrait l'emmener à Nantes,mais on ne pourra pas,et je pense que vu son grand âge,ce serait criminel de la faire charcuter ... elle dois bien avoir 10 ans quand même...elle a eu une injection de cortisone,et tant qu'elle se maintiens et qu'elle mange c'est quelle ne souffre pas... qu'il dit...je ne veux pas qu'elle souffre,ça c'est sûre,il n'est pas question de la prolonger si ça ne va pas...donc suspens...on verra bien...
Bon,gros bisounours,isa....

----------


## catis

Au fait,michele,il est bien rikiki ton curry,je ne l'aurais pas adopté,trop petit,juste bon à passer à travers le portail une crevette comme ça...Remarquez,eros passe aussi à travers le portail,trop petit aussi,pourtant....je le savais bien...

----------


## manou 85

Alors, nous avons une journée splendide, ensoleilée, sans vent bref je me suis décidée à sortir mes 4 monstres.

Bah j'ai pas été déçue !!
Roulage dans de la m...e de rnard beurq !!! 

Baignade pour Spiker, normal c'est un water dog mais la grande dududhe, après avoir couru après ls faisans n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de se rafraichir le bedon !!!! 

et je ne parle pas du rappel  !! n'en avait plus pour personne !!!!! j'ai mis une bonne heure à rassembler ma bande.

Mais là ils poincent, le bedon en lair, bienheureux !!!!!  et moi j'y vais de ce pas.
a demain !!

----------


## vahick

que dire d'autre que merci , quelle tranquilité d'esprit de savoir qu'elle ne retrouvera que chaleur et tendresse après tt ce qu'elle a connue cette pauvre awaï. pour l'instant elle a découvert la chasse oh pas de faisans comme toi manou mais au lézard vert et elle s'est fait gronder utiles ces bébêtes  si ce n'est très familieres !!!! bon we avec cette canicule et grosses bises ::  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes et tout d'abord bon courage à toi vahick, la vie n'est pas facile... sinon j'ai été un peu absente..hier très grosse journée, le matin travail, l'après midi promenade du chien 1/2 heures pis à 13h45 départ pour le véto avec mes 2 fifilles avec leurs bouboules!!!!eh oui ce n'est pas une blague!!!! toutes les 2 en plus!!!!alors vous voulez savoir.... en fait depuis dimanche elles avaient toutes les 2 une bouboule au niveau de l'opération, j'avais tél au véto de garde il m'avait dit si elle ne s'en occuppe pas, attendez et tél au véto le lendemaine, c'est donc ce que j'ai fait et la secrétaire m'a dit : ne vous en faites pas c'est de l'oedème... mais sur l'une des 2 c'était vraiment impressionant... un oeuf de poule environ!!!! alors j'ai décidé hier direction véto; Je suis sortie à 3h30!!!!des urgences avant donc on a tout laissé passer en particulier un monsieur âgé qui est arrivé avec son chien dans une couverture et qui est reparti avec sa couverture vide et un plastique... cela m'a fait très mal au coeur, de plus ce monsieur était aussi âgé que son chien!!!!!!c'est la vie!!!!!tout a une fin même la vie!!sinon pour revenir aux bouboules (la passion d'isa) en fait il a ponctionné et c'est bien de l'oedème. Il m'a expliqué qu'il utilisait un nouveau fil pour recoudre les plaies, plus cher mais normalement un fil qui retient moins les microbes car il est lisse et non torsadé, il m'a montré et c'est vrai. par contre il n'a pas de réactions chez les chiens mais chez les chats ce n'est pas la première fois donc il n'utilisera plus. Je pense à Isa quand je vais le voir car lui et sa femme sont tous les 2 sortis vétos de l'école de Nantes. Ils sont super gentils et les animaux c'est vraiment leur passion; Voilà donc hier journée tgv car après véto, ménage, courses et repromenade du chien... j'ai bien dormi... et aujourdh'ui visite cet après midi dans un magasin pour plan de cuisine pour la maison de mon fils... je n'ai pas vu le temps passer.... en plus il a fait très très beau et on a été enfermés dans ce magasin jusqu'à 18h bref, j'essaierai de profiter demaiN. Ce matin j'ai essayé de sortir mes 2 cocottes mais je n'y arrive pas je les rattrape, j'ai peur de ne plus les revoir!!!!durdur des les lâcher, on verra demain. Alors bisounounours tortoutes

----------


## catis

voilà,c'est la moins flou,les chiens en balade,ça court dans tous les sens....

----------


## Michèle B

je lis toujours le post , je  réponds pas ou peux car je n'ose pas 

j'ai adoré l'histoire des chats devenus chattes 

catis l'endroit où tu vis donne envie d'aller y  flaner avec les toutous , bois, ruisseau, enfin la nature quoi

----------


## manou 85

coucou MIchele !!    ::   nous sommes toutes de grandes timides, en fait....

Temps bien clair, cela roupille ki sur la terrasse, d'autres sur le KNP et les autres empilés sur le lit en plein soleil !!!   z'ont la belle vie !!! 

bon, je vais boire mon café vecles copains...........bonne journée à toutes....

----------


## vahick

chez moi ça y est les parasols st de sortie avec transat mais sieste au soleil impossible trop chaud et réveils sonores awaï dit bonjour à ts les gens qui passent .jardinage je suis vannée !!je n'ai pas de jolis ruisseaux qui traversent mon jardin comme chez toi isa pour me relaxer donc un petit tour sous la douche à jets avant la soupe !!!!bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bonsoir tortoutes, michèle ne sois pas timide on ne te voit pas on te lit seulement mais avec grand plaisir. Alors pour les chats devenus chattes ce n'est pas un coup de baguette magique!!! en fait il y en avait un ou une je rectifie beaucoup plus grosse que l'autre... si on remonte le post je me souviens que jaspée ou armance m'avait demandé s'ils étaient nés le même jour...et oui, de plus la plus grosse avait 2 touffes de poils qui laissaient pense que c'était la place des futures bouboules!!!  j'avoue que je n'y connais pas et qu'une voisine qui a 4 chats m'avait dit... c'est 2 mâles!!! alors ce n'est pas si facile quand on n'est pas experte bouboules comme isa.... bref, j'ai essayé de les sortir à  la laisse, elles sont terrorisées et ne veulent pas avancer, par contre si j'ouvre la porte sans les attacher....elles font quelques pas... mais je les ratrappe... j'ai peur de ne plus les voir... de plus ce matin ma grande mauvaise..... a attaqué une des 2, mais vraiment méchemment, j'ai peur qu'elle les tue elle est tellement grande et puissante.... mais si jamais elle le fait, je la fais euthanasier le jour même... vous n'allez pas être contente mais ce sera comme cela, elle vient de la rue, j'ai tout fait pour elle, elle doit partager ou tout au moins ne pas être aussi mauvaise!!!bref sinon ici hier très beau, aujourdh'ui moins c'est normal c'est dimanche... cela ira mieux demain pour aller au travail, alors bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## catis

bon,on lui a demandé ainsi qu"aux filles,il a dit oui...adopté...mais on coupera les deux choses qui pndent derrière et dont chantal à l'air de dire que je suis experte...je vous assure que non!!!
Sinon,tambourine la lapine nous a quitté ...une tumeur au cerveau sur un si petit animal,ça va vite.Elle avait entre 12 et 13 ans,un âge canonique pour une mini lapine de garenne,non?je suis tristounette,c'est ma mère,partie aussi,qui l'avait trouvée et nourrie au biberon...

----------


## saphoshiba

moi aussi je lis ce post dans l'ombre et merci à toutes de partager ces bons moments

----------


## vahick

désolée pour petite tambourine chez une de mes filles il y a tjrs un lapin depuis qu'elle a eu sa première fille( 23 ans ) et tt le monde y est très attaché une petite maison dans le jardin d'où il sort et rentre à loisir, c'est actuellement charlie qui nous amuse bcp  je comprends ta tristesse c'était dr^le un garenne dans la salle de séjour  dommage que je n'ai pas parié j'aurai gagné sur l'adoption de votre loulou , on ne résis :: te pas à un léo !!!!. bonne nuit . bises

----------


## armance

Coucou Michèle B et Saphoshiba ! : 
Et oui là où sont Isa et Cat (Catis) c'est vraiment la campagne mais faut aussi rouler un peu pour l'accès à des bois sympas pour champignons et balades mais déjà sans prendre la voiture tu es déjà dans la nature !!
bises à vous et aux habituées causeuses !

Une pensée pour Lapinous et 
*donc si j'ai bien compris ça y est vous adoptez Eros ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............*mais sans les bouboules faut pas charrier non plus déjà avec ce nom là il ne partait pas gagnant ...!

----------


## catis

Armance se trompe,ce sont juste nos bois à champignons qui sont assez loin,mais elle vient toujours pendant les champignons,on a 200 hectares de bois en bas de chez nous,avec une rivière,et on ne prends pas la voiture pour les balades,hors pendant la période des cèpes...mais c'est pour la bonne bouche.On en a encore au congèl.
Oui,on va garder eros,il est très gentil ce chien,il s'adapte bien à notre vie,il apprends vite.Pour les bouboules,oui,cath veut y aller dés cette semaine,alors....
Bon,cath est au boulot,je retourne me coucher.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, une petite pensée pour ta petite tambourine isa, on s'y attache toujours à nos petites bêtes!!! sinon inutile d'en prendre. Alors te voilà avec un nouveau pensionnaire!!!! c'est vrai qu'on aurait dû parier... mais je savais bien qu'une fois qu'il avait mis une patte chez toi et cath.... alors là c'était foutu.... pour vous maisi pour lui... que du bonheur!!!! j'espère qu'il vous apportera beaucoup de plaisir. Sinon ce matin dans le grand nord encore gelée blanche mais sans doute après bonne journée; Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à lâcher mes fauves.... ce soir peut être un petit tour car le matin je n'ai pas le temps. Alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## Michèle B

il va etre heureux le bel Eros 


une petite photo de ma Chance
 cela a fait 1 an hier qu'elle est en FA et partage sa vie avec ma petite troupe

----------


## catis

oh elle est mignonne ta chance!!!c'est un chien?ou une peluche?en tous les cas elle a du vent dans les voiles!!!

----------


## saphoshiba

bonsoir à toutes merci armance pour ton message il est vrai que le coin de cath et isa c'est le paradis 
une petite pensée pour mes collegues IDE - IDEL

----------


## catis

ah,toi aussi?c'est une calamité,il y en a partout.Marre des IDE,là il me faudrait une marechal ferrant,goldie ne peut plus marcher...on va essayer de couper demain,mais à deux c'est dur ;le top c'est à trois,un qui tiens la bête,un qui tiens le pied et moi qui coupe....mais je ne retrouve pas ma pince à sabot...

----------


## saphoshiba

désolé d'etre IDEL mais à mon âge je ne peux plus changer de metier 
IDE de 75 à 80 et idel de 80 à ce jour

----------


## Michèle B

> oh elle est mignonne ta chance!!!c'est un chien?ou une peluche?en tous les cas elle a du vent dans les voiles!!!


c'est une fifille et  aussi une peluche 

elle était présente avec moi pour attraper Tiouti 

as tu des nouvelles du pépère ?

----------


## vahick

oh oui qu'elle est cocotte cette petite peluche mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je craque tjrs pour les grosses peluches que sont les léonbergs et ça date de 27ans !!!!pourtant à mon " grand âge " je ferai mieux de prendre plus petit pour partager ma vie !!!!on verra ça quand je serai encore bien  plus vieille !!!!!

----------


## jaspée

ca fait 3 infirmières sur ce post !! assez ! n'en jetez plus  ::  
bienvenue au royaume des "folles" saphoshiba, avec la dose d'humour qu'on a à revendre, on ne s'y ennuie pas une minute !!
Désolée pour la jolie tambourine, c'est vrai qu'elle faisait quand meme vieille dame.. Rip petite boule de poils... Eros n'aura pas eu le temps de faire plus ample connaissance ! ceci dit, il l'a voyait deja plus dans son estomac qu'autre part...
Pauvre Goldie, j'irais bien te donner un coup de main, mais suis en plein boum ! Mon z'hom a été hospitalisé pour fracture de côte sur mauvaise bronchite (tite nature ces mecs...) et boulot à donf par dessus le marché !! vivement les vacances !
j'espère que Saxo sera pote avec ton nouveau loulou... Eros... va falloir lui trouver un autre surnom... Cupidon peut être ?? tout le monde sait que les anges n'ont pas de sexe !!!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour c'est vrai qu'elle est belle cette petite peluche chance!!!!! elle me fait penser au chien d'une de mes voisines qui l'a retrouvé tout petit abandonné dans la rue et caché sous sa voiture. Elle l'a appelé lucky!!!donc bizarre même bête et nom sauf qu'il est english!!!!!bref, beau temps dans le nord??? Jalouse isa??? sinon il y a du monde de retour sur ce post et tant mieux, j'espère que tout le monde va bien car au royaume de nos petits ou grands!!! animaux, on n'y trouve que du bonheur, alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

On va monter le club des IDE qui préfèrent les bêêêtes....
Sinon,oui,je me souviens de chance,pas sortie du camion,vu que je me suis sauvée à toutes pattes pour eviter la SOSAD de mon coeur et la grande artillerie!!!on a à peine eu le temps de se voir.Mais on a bien fait,ils sont arrivés 15 mn après notre départ.
Sinon,Tiouti est adopté,et si pas de nouvelle,c'est que bonnes nouvelles et pas de retour à l'adoption!!!!tant mieux pour lui,il etait mal barré dans ce village....
Je pense avoir bien agit malgrés les critiques déjantées de me sosad...et je pense qu'on etaient les mieux équipées pour attraper ce merdeux,la preuve,on n'a pas mis bien longtemps.
Quand je pense aux dérapages de face de bouc et ses diffusions débiles,put**n,pas moyen de maitriser,les diffuseuses sont vraiment tarées.Je revois l'espèce de malade qui annonce:j'ai un scoop,le nom du village,et paf,sur face de bouc!!!
Je n'avait donné ce nom qu'à l'administratrice de rescue bretagne,et elle ne l'avait donné qu'à la sosad,vraiment,ce sont des tarés ces "grand" de la PA qui pensent tout savoir.Les gens du village ont manqué se retrouver avec une expédition punitive pour les punir de vouloir se débarrasser de se pauvre chien.Et me sosad n'y etait pour rien,bien entendu,une aureole sur la tête alors que c'est forcement elle qui a donné le nom du village,sans doute à une personne de" confiance"...enfoiré.Très très mauvais souvenir ce sauvetage,si ça doit se reproduire je ne donnerais le nom du village à personne,personne.Et je me démerderais,pour récupérer le chien,puis je contacterais directement  le refuge de landerneau,et basta,sans diffusion...Pour éviter toutes ces folles qui connaissent tout ,et finalement rien.Oui,contente pour tiouti mais très mauvais souvenir des gens de la PA,sauf landerneau bien sûr,eux ce sont des amours.

----------


## armance

Landernau et Malendrine chateau d'olonnes au moins...
Pour les celles qui ne savent pas pour IDE c'est Infirmère Diplômées d'Etat ..!
bises au club étendu !
Michèle B as tu un lien ou une photo quand Chance était avec Roger ? Avant de pouvoir la prendre ?

----------


## manou 85

C'est pas vrai !! tu nous prends vraiment pour des blondes !!!   :: 

Chance   est très jolie !!!

J'ai un peu de mal avec tous les poilus à long poils je crains de ne pas être assez assidué au brossage !! 

il fait vraiment très beau !!! la maison est ouverte et cela entre et sort braille après les oiseaux qui traversent l jardin.
J'ai enfin trouvé un jeune homme pour me refaire la terrasse dont le carrelage a gelé.

N'aplus qu'à choisir un carrelage non gélitif !!!

----------


## armance

non mais ça reste quand même des initiales d'initiées ... :: 
bises

----------


## jaspée

> non mais ça reste quand même des initiales d'initiées ...
> bises


oui !! Intelligentes Dévouées Equilibrées ?? pas mal non  :: 
ou alors, IDEfficaces ?
IDEtc.... ??
 ::

----------


## Michèle B

> Michèle B as tu un lien ou une photo quand Chance était avec Roger ? Avant de pouvoir la prendre ?


le 1 er lien du sauvetage de Sarlat a disparu 

par contre j'ai 2 photos lorsque Malin et une autre personne ont pris en charge les loulous , elles allaient régulièrement sur le site pour apporter de la nourriture, changer les couvertures, capturer les chiennes pour les stériliser, cela fait  2 ans 1/2 que le sauvetage a débuté , il reste encore 2 chiens sur place 

Chance à droite 





2 jours après son arrivée à la maison le 27 mars 2011



et maintenant

----------


## Michèle B

> Sinon,oui,je me souviens de chance,pas sortie du camion,vu que je me suis sauvée à toutes pattes pour eviter la SOSAD de mon coeur et la grande artillerie!!!on a à peine eu le temps de se voir.Mais on a bien fait,ils sont arrivés 15 mn après notre départ.
> Sinon,Tiouti est adopté,et si pas de nouvelle,c'est que bonnes nouvelles et pas de retour à l'adoption!!!!tant mieux pour lui,il etait mal barré dans ce village....
> Je pense avoir bien agit malgrés les critiques déjantées de me sosad...et je pense qu'on etaient les mieux équipées pour attraper ce merdeux,la preuve,on n'a pas mis bien longtemps.
> Quand je pense aux dérapages de face de bouc et ses diffusions débiles,put**n,pas moyen de maitriser,les diffuseuses sont vraiment tarées.Je revois l'espèce de malade qui annonce:j'ai un scoop,le nom du village,et paf,sur face de bouc!!!
> Je n'avait donné ce nom qu'à l'administratrice de rescue bretagne,et elle ne l'avait donné qu'à la sosad,vraiment,ce sont des tarés ces "grand" de la PA qui pensent tout savoir.Les gens du village ont manqué se retrouver avec une expédition punitive pour les punir de vouloir se débarrasser de se pauvre chien.Et me sosad n'y etait pour rien,bien entendu,une aureole sur la tête alors que c'est forcement elle qui a donné le nom du village,sans doute à une personne de" confiance"...enfoiré.Très très mauvais souvenir ce sauvetage,si ça doit se reproduire je ne donnerais le nom du village à personne,personne.Et je me démerderais,pour récupérer le chien,puis je contacterais directement  le refuge de landerneau,et basta,sans diffusion...Pour éviter toutes ces folles qui connaissent tout ,et finalement rien.Oui,contente pour tiouti mais très mauvais souvenir des gens de la PA,sauf landerneau bien sûr,eux ce sont des amours.


je suis très contente que Tiouti ai pu etre sauvé 
c'est que j'ai été rapide pour fermer la porte derrière lui 
et moi je suis repartie avec une cagette de légumes 

Landerneau est refuge sérieux , les personnes sont sympas
Malendrine j'en ai entendu parlé et vu les vidéos de son refuge  , c'est super 

je fais des manteaux en laine pour les toutous, j'en ai envoyé pour les toutous de Landerneau , si Malendrine en a besoin me le dire, j'ai prévu aussi d'en envoyer à Morée pour l'hiver prochain

----------


## Michèle B

> On va monter le club des IDE qui préfèrent les bêêêtes....
> .


et moi je suis  une AS

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, bravo pour ce sauvetage... quand on voit l'état des chiens!!! heureusement des personnes comme vous existent!!! bref sinon bienvenue au club ou association IDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! moi aussi je suis intéressée pour m'inscrire en tant que membre bienfaiteur!!!!!!sans commentaires, sinon je suis stressée un max car ma chatte attaque ma famille roukinoff en laisse dehors. Mais dès qu'elles entendent un bruit style scooter,elles rentrent à toute vapeur!!!! durdur quand même en plus j'habite sur un coin de route!!! alors ma conscience me pèse mais que faire???, alors bises à tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

> et moi je suis  une AS


Absolument Superbe !!

 ::

----------


## jaspée

chantal, ton jardin est il cloturé ??
sinon, laisse tomber la laisse, c'est bon pour les chiens !!
laisse les sortir à leur rythme... sans leur donner à manger avant... ils vont faire 1 mètre, voir 2... et ainsi de suite... mais n'iront jamais au dela de leur périmère de sécurite... a moins que ton jardin ne fasse 10 m2...
bisous à tes poilus !! et à ta vieille chatte !!  ::

----------


## catis

tu ouvre la porte,tu la laisse ouverte pour qu'elles puissent rentrer,et tu les laisse sortir et entrer à leur guise,ça va bien se passer,et comme ils ne seront pas en laisse ils pourront se défendre de la grosse...enfin,c'est mon avis....et arrête de stresser!!!les chattes sont des bestioles super intelligentes,bien plus que les chats d'ailleurs,c'est comme chez les humains en fait,et chez les chiens...normal!!!
bon sur ces bonnes paroles je file me pauser devant la tv et casser une graine,bisounounours,isa...

----------


## jaspée

tu regardes la télé ??? je pensais que c'etait juste de la décoration chez toi !!! ::

----------


## catis

Ca m'arrive...parfois...pas bien souvent...je la regarde pas quand tu es là pour me tenir compagnie le soir...en fait je la regarde pas bien,j'avais juste pas vu le" da vinci code",alors comme ça passait ce soir j'ai regardé,voilà,je regarde la TV quand j'ai envie de voir un film que j'ai loupé au cinéma...
Quant à chance,elle etait vraiment moche,pire que tiouti...elle s'est bien arrangée à ton contact...hein michèle?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et merci pour vos bons conseils, le terrain fait 800 m2, il est clôturé mais j'ai super peur.. de la route, de ma sale bête la vieille jalouse, bref pas facile, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut encore attendre qu'elles grandissent!!!!! je vais bien voir mais vous avez raison la laisse les stresse, c'est bien dit ... hein isa qui fait peu avec peu si je me souviens !!!!! mais je fais comme je pneu car je travaille dans les pneumatiques et je ne suis pas une chambre à air... crevée!!!!gag alors un jour à la fois, là je file travailler comme dab alors bonne journée tortoutes et michèle tu es quoi en AD?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Michèle je me suis trompée pas AD mais AS; sinon je trouve qu'isa a le droit de regarder la télé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hohohiihihihih

----------


## armance

Moi aussi je suis AS mais là il y en a de deux fonctions différentes quoi que ...Il y a les Aides Soignantes et les Assistantes Sociales ... et oui n'en déplaise ces 2 professions ont les mêmes initiales et se nomment de façon identiques !!
Wouah Michèle B quand on voit les photos de Chance avant et après....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tioutu était pas mal non plus !!
bises 
Chantal moi j'ai une combine pour faire revenir les chats... Quand tu les appelles et qu'ils reviennent tu donnes systématiquement 3 ou 4 croquettes ou tu emploies une phrase uniquement pour ça et je te promets qu'au son des croquettes et de la phrase magique ils reviendront.
Je n'appelle mon chat quand elle est dehors, que si je veux la faire rentrer ou que je ne la vois plus depuis un moment, alors dés qu'elle revient, je lui donne des croquettes et souvent je la laisse repartir pour ne pas qu'elle assimile trop que le rappel = enfermement...!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Armance,je pense que je vais essayer ce soir, car elles sont toutes les 2 derrière la porte fenêtre et ne pensent qu'à partir. Par contre quand j'ouvre la porte et que je les attache ce n'est pas pareil, au moindre bruit, elles rentrent à toute vitesse!!!bef je vais peut être faire un essai ce soir, encore merci pour tous vos conseils.

----------


## saphoshiba

bonjour à toutes 
me revoilou avec le dos en compote depuis lundi avec un monsieur qui m'aide pour les petits travaux (car pas de bouboules 2 pattes ni 4 pattes chez moi ) nous avons rentré 8 m3 de terre à la brouette dans mon jardin et rebelote lundi prochain 
merci de votre acceuil et peu importe le grade prof ce qui compte c'est l'amour pour nos poilus
un petit topot de ma situation divorcée bientôt 62 ans je vis dans une petite maison avec jardin 350m2 dans le sud est avec 2 chats poussin 10 ans et choupette 5 ans et 3 chiens tina BA 9ans en juin jeff et sucrette 2ans et 1an 1/2 adoptés tous les 3 sur rescue 
mon rêve c'est tout vendre et acheter un petit coin de paradis pour mes 4 pattes

----------


## catis

hep,vous avez vu,les filles,une nouvelle fille nous rejoint,c'est chouette,non?moi j'aime bien la compagnie de toutes ces copines...
Bon,j'envois donc la tondeuse à réparer parce que une panne de tondeuse quand je donne les tontes aux chevaux,c'est la panique à bords...remarquez,ils sont gras,c'est le moment pour le régime,ils ne vont pas faire de fourbure cet année....
Allez,je refile bosser aux parcs,il y a des petits à lacher,je vais même vendre des petits cette année...coooool...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, bienvenue à saphoshiba, en plus encore une amoureuse de nos amis à 4 pattes!!!que du bonheur, dans quel coin du sud habites tu? car en mai je descends 15 jours près de la croix valmer? sinon hier pas de lacher de la famille roukinof, cette nuit interdiction de rentrer dans ma chambre car c'était le tour de la plus grande à dormir avec moi, j'essaie de faire la paix mais vraiment durdur, mais c'est vrai que la famille roukinof y met un coup aussi, elles se mettent chacune d'un côté pour l'empêcher de manger, alors ce matin j'ai mis la gamelle de la grande dehors, elle peut manger en paix, donc ce matin déjà un peu de soleil donc pas de crachin breton!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hein isa??? bisounounours et à ce soir

----------


## jaspée

coucou tout le monde, visite de saxo pour le vaccin... et bientot on l'appelera Saxounette ::  !!! Et oui ma belle Isa, encore un qui va perdre ses attributs !
le véto l'a examiné et trouvé en très grande forme par rapport à il y a un an... donc pas de contre indicaton !
il devient de pire en pire avec les autres, qu'ils soient gros, petites, filles, garcons.... il saute dessus systématiquement ! ca fait très cool la fille accrochée après son BA dépoilé qui gueule comme un danné.... :: 
en fait, il est devenu exclusif à sa crevette.... il n'aime que lui !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

C'est les histoires d'amour entre les poilus !!!! 

Ma mâtine était amoureuse de mon tekel arlequin........et au moment des chaleurs il fallait les voir faire, lui monter sur le KNP, elle bien en position !!!!! on a fini par les séparer car c'était pas humain cette exitation perpétuelle  ::   sont chaudes les filles !!!!  

rassure moi c'est pas avec leurs bouboules que les essieurs bricolent !!!   :: 

Le bo temps es là  ! le temps qu'il veut.

cet aprem après midi au club de tricot !! je risque la foulure de langue !!!   ::

----------


## jaspée

> cet aprem après midi au club de tricot !! je risque la foulure de langue !!!


un seul remède contre ca... la fermeture éclair !!!  ::

----------


## saphoshiba

bonsoir à toutes 
chantal moi je suis entre marseille et aix en provence j'ai regardé sur google la croix valmer aix il y à 98 km ou marseille 97 km 
je suis dans les bouches du rhône la croix valmer c'est dans le var à coté de saint tropez ça à l'air trés joli comme coin trés touristique 
autre que chez moi 
je pense que tu devrais laisser la famille roukinof sortir tu laisse ta porte ouverte et tu surveille et je suis sure que si ils sortent ils ficheront la paix à la grande

----------


## saphoshiba

jaspée   j'adore le coup de la fermeture eclair  ::

----------


## catis

Justement,on est dans les coutures de fermetures eclairs à nos parcs à escargots,pour entrer dedans et que eux ne puissent pas sortir,enfin,cath est à la couture,parce-que là,même avec la gentille manou je n'irais pas en atelier couture...ça me donne des boutons partout...heureusement que cath est fille de couturière,et qu'elle a bien hérité de ça,ça compense mes carences...
Bonj'ai emmené eros chez une nouvelle et jeune veto que je ne connaissait pas,car marre des précédents,il est malade,il a perdu 4 kgs en 15 jours,plutôt inquiétant...elle pense à un problême alimentaire,genre malabsorption digestive,qui s'aggrave du fait du changement de régime...
Donc visite,prise de sang,analyse de selles dés que je pourrais en capturer dans le flacon(la veto me dit,"je sais,ce n'est pas agréable",j'ai répondu"tu parle ,avec mon boulot j'ai tout le temps les mains dans la me**de")
Enfin,il est pas frais le petit,et tout maigrichon,et ce n'est pas d'aujourd'hui,même si ça  empire sérieusement...Cette veto est spécialisée dans les chevaux,mais elle m'a fait bonne impression pour eros...on verra bien...elle ne peut pas être pire que les deux autres.

----------


## manou 85

Merdum !!!  

cela explique peut être sa petitesse !! 

Sa maitresse le nourissait comment ??
IL n'y a rien d'indiquer sur son carnet de santé ??

----------


## Michèle B

4 kg c'est énorme , j'espère qu'il n'a rien de grave

----------


## jaspée

ben, décidement, t'as pas de chance avec ces léo !! serait pas hypothyroidien aussi celui la ??
bon courage pour tes cagouilles ma belle ! moi suis en plein boulot !! la preuve !!  ::

----------


## vahick

décidément vous manquez de veine , un nouveau léo et les problèmes arrivent aussi  son ancienne maitresse ne vous a rien signalé ? j'espère que la solution va vite se trouver pauvre éros il n'était déjà pas bien gros !!!! bon courage .

----------


## catis

Il est arrivé avec un certificat de bonne santé délivrée par son veto le....15 mars...
Il a depuis toujours sans doute un simple problême dde malabsorption digestive,ce n'est pas grave,sauf que les croquettes pour traiter ce genre de souçis valent la peau des fesses,et que j'aurais bien aimé le savoir,vu ma situation financière je ne l'aurais pas pris et il serait dans une famille qui a les moyens de lui payer des croquettes à 6.8 euros le kg, et des enzymes hepatiques dont  je n'ose même pas demander le prix vu que je ne pourrais pas payer.c'est ça le problême,ce n'est pas grave,mais les traitements vont couter cher,et on ne pourra pas payer,ça sera viande poubelles et croquettes   courrantes;Et visiblement ça ne lui va pas....
Oui,ça me bouffe,un certificat de bonne santé d'il y a 15 jours pour le découvrir malade et avec des soins honereux...Bien besoin de ça,merde alors!!!

----------


## jaspée

faut que tu revois ca avec son ancienne proprio ma biche, tu ne pourras pas payer autant de toute facon et ce pauvre loulou va continuer de dépérir... il faut qu'il trouve une autre famille ! 
est ce que tu sais au moins comment il etait nourri avant ??

----------


## catis

j'attends que son ancienne maitresse me dise pour sa nourriture d'avant...mais bon,il n'est pas arrivé en état,donc,ce n'etait pas les bonnes croquettes.
Ce soir avec les croquettes chien sensible digestif de RC,avec un peu de levure dessus,il a dévoré tout,sans même rester vers lui....quand même...
Si il lui suffit  d'avoir des croquettes spéciales,je vais me renseigner sur les possibilitées d'achats groupés avec des maitres ayant le même souçis,et donc des tarifs un peu moindre,là c'est juste un essai,j'ai pris un sac de 4 kgs,c'est tout,pour voir l'acceuil qu'il fait à ces croquettes,et il n'y a pas photo...

----------


## Michèle B

je viens de finir de passer la tondeuse et surprise Chance est restée dans le jardin près de moi 
l'année dernière elle partait en courant se réfugier dans la maison, elle progresse que cela fait plaisir 



dur dur pour Eros

----------


## catis

Et puis j'ai pris les croquettes à la coopérative agricole,donc 25.5 euros le sac de 4 kgs,soit plus de 6 euros le kg,mais chez zoo+ elles sont à 3.83 euros le kg par 2x15kgs(les même),déjà mieux,ça fait cher à l'achat,mais on en aurait pour dés mois,au lieu des 6 euros et quelque en petite quantité...on est presque à moitié prix...
S'il suffit de lui prendre des croquettes spéciales,ça ira,Ulysse non plus ne supportait pas les croquettes qu'on donne aux filles.Ca doit-être des croquettes pour filles,comme le tricot et la vaisselle,non?.Le tricot,tana comma calya sont nulles.Mais pour la vaisselle elles sont super douées,elles lavent les assiettes commme des chefs!!!
Pour Ulysse je prenait des croquettes markus****,pour les filles aussi d'ailleurs,du coup,elles sont à 2.66 le kg,mais ça fait un moment qu'on en a pas pris à cause des finances...
Enfin,on va bien se débrouiller,Ulysse n'etait pas maigre,lui,je pense qu'eros a bien besoin d'un régime spécial...pour devenir un beau gros pépère comme mes filles les aiment....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, et bien isa j'espère que tout va s'arranger pour Eros, il ne manquerait plus que cela, il y a peut être aussi le changement de sa vie, il ne peut pas parler et tu ne sais pas tout isa, il a peut être un cafard qui lui passe dans la tête et il se manifeste comme cela, on ne sait pas..; l'avenir et je l'espère t'apportera le réconfort que tu mérites ainsi que lui, de toute façon il ne peut pas trouver mieux que toi. Sinon michèle contente pour ta petite chance, comme quoi avec de la patience on arrive à tout. Ma famille roukinof est sortie hier après midi, alors court aller et retour puis tout à coup une disparue et l'autre qui cherchait partout, très inquiète et qui venait se frotter sur moi et regarder dehors, incroyable le stess de ne plus voir sa soeur revenir et me le faire comprendre Mademoiselle est revenu une heure après.... elle n'est pas belle la vie.. et ce matin elle pleure pour sortir, cela va être une sacrée traineuse de rue!!!!bref, ce que j'espère c'est qu'elle reviendra toujours.. alors un jour à  la fois. J'ai oublié de vous dire hier j'ai pris un an, ne me dites pas bon anniversaire car depuis le décès de ma mère ce jour là je suis très triste et je n'ai envie de rien, c'est ainsi... bonne journée et bon week end tortoutes avec de gros bisous , ici temps très gris..; c'est normal il a fait beau toute la semaine!!!

----------


## jaspée

:: chantal...

----------


## catis

moi zoci ::  à chantal...

----------


## armance

::  Chantal ... et contente que tes chats prennent leur indépendance
Catis ... pas de bol pour Eros ! Chantal a peut être raison il lui faut s'acclimater ou alors il a des goûts de luxe !!
Michèle B : super pour ta jolie Chance !
bises aux autres Jaspée Manou and sapho....etc

----------


## manou 85

:: Pour Chantal ! 

Ma belle mère a eu 50 ans pendan ...longtemps, on a respecté son voeu.

chez moi, quand le monsieur chèque service passe la tondeuse, ils le suivent de près  car lui seul recherche les baballes et leurs lancent !! 
Beau temps encore aujourd'hui et j'ai commencer un gilet couleur anis avec des côtes cassées et des speudos côtes perlées pour ma Lolotte.
Bonne journée à toutes !!! ::

----------


## catis

un gilet anis et coâââ?on veut des photos quand c'est fini,et monté sur lolotte en prime...
 ::

----------


## catis

incroyable,je ne peux repondre que sur ce post,aucun autre,comme si j'etais partiellement désactivée...les joies de la maintenance....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes ... merci de tout coeur m'avoir comprise!!! les vraies amies!!!! sinon ce matin escapade dehors, toujours la plus petite qui rentre assez vite, je crois qu'elle avait froid aux pattes car gelée blanche, par contre l'autre dure de la faire rentrer!!! elle me fait un peu peur, et pourtant je pensais qu'elle n'allait pas sortir beaucoup comme quoi on peut se tromper!!!sinon le week end prochain je vais dans un center parc en Hollande pour passer le week end avec ma soeur, son fils, sa femme et ses 2 petites filles, je vais donc pouponner. C'est toute une organisation... la famille roukinove part en pension car je ne veux pas les laisser ici.... etmon chien vient avec moi. Il reste la grande pour qui je vais laisser un distributeur de croquettes et d'eau. C'est bien les animaux mais cela demande une certaine programmation quand on bouge!!! bref tout est réglé. Vous serez donc sans moi pour Pâques car je vais à Rome avec les cloches!!!! bon dimancher tortoutes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Ah oui j'ai oublié moi j'aime bien les sucettes à ......l'anis (merci michèle)

----------


## Michèle B

aujourd'hui soleil mais avec beaucoup de vent 
cet après midi j'ai participé avec mon caniche Pti Mousse  à la marche et laché de ballon "pour l'autisme"

Manou qu'est ce que c'est que tes cotes cassées, je ne connais pas 

je continue toujours mon tricot (manteau pour les toutous) si vous connaissez des refuges qui en ont besoin pour le prochain hiver , dites le moi, 

Chantal génial pour les petites chattes, t'inquiète pas la plus hardie reviendra sans problème

----------


## manou 85

C'est vrai que le temps  a bien fraichi, bien que normal pour la saison.

Les minettes vont s'habituer et étant opérées vont rester dans le coin. La boite tuPPP..... avec des croquettes secouée fait rentrer les balladeuses.

Les côtes cassées fait un tricot épais : 1 rang à l'endroit le 2eme  1 m endroit 1 maille envers  je vais faire des photos pour vous montrer.
J'ai fait un prototype en laine mauve (c(est une libre interprétation d'un modèe paru dans le journal "fait mains".
J'ai cinq p'tites nanas alors je refait le modèle de couleur différente avec des variantes.
Je ne me suis pas lancée dans les pulls pour ouafs mais j'y pense.
il y a eu des naissances dans la bande de copines de mes garçons et de mes ex collègues alors je croise, je croise....... moi cela me détend..

----------


## catis

Chacun son truc manou,moi c'est plutôt de fendre du bois qui me détends,ou de desherber,ou d'aller ramasser des champignons,éventuellement aussi les galipettes,mais sans les sucettes ..à l'anis ou pas...je blague,je déteste le chocolat,mais j'adore le gout de l'anis,en bonbons,en sucettes,mais pas en pastis,pas d'alcool...
On est arrivée à mettre le deuxième filet sur le deuxième serre,demain je la termine.Ca n'a l'air de rien,mais il y a du vent,et tirer un filet de 50 m ,il faut viser entre les bourasques...
Il ne restera qu'une serre,je termine jeudi de les mettre en service,il restera à fignoler,le plus long....

----------


## michele

Chantal  ::  t minettes prennent un peu d'indépendance c bien !!!
Merdum pour Eros , j'espère que ce n'est pas grave et qu'il pourra rester avec vous  :: 

ici c la grande forme ....tous debout à 5H/5H30 maxi , et la course à la balle commence ...
à moi les joies du 4 pattes pour les ramasser sous les meubles .....vivement que nous soyons
dans la maison d'Armance ....ils pourront courrir dés le lever !!! 


Curry bébé et son frère Wasabi , à leur arrivé en France !!

Bonne semaine les filles ....pour nous c le dernier tournant ....vivement la fin du mois !!

----------


## jaspée

ben y'a des lèves tot aujourd'hui !! suis debout aussi, ai emmené mon saxo chez le véto... 0 bouboules pour lui aussi !! depuis que la crevette a perdu les siennes, sax est encore plus con avec les autres loulous ! le véto qui l'a vu pour son vaccin l'a trouvé en grande forme par rapport à son arrivée y'a 1 an déja, du coup, pas de contre indication à l'intervention... mais j'ai les boules quand meme... c'est le cas de le dire !!
super si les "roukinouffs" prennent le temps d'explorer leur domaine, ca va les défouler un peu !! et peut etre que cela arrondira les angles avec la vieille !!
bon courage avec ta meute michèle, je vois qu'il y a du mouvement chez toi !! l'arrivée d'un jeunot, et voila que stan se sent pousser des ailes !! j'ai bien rigolé avec la vidéo ! dommage que Eden ne veut pas jouer... il aurait perdu un peu de poids !!
Bravo aux tricoteuses... quel courage vous avez là !! moi j'aurais pas la patience pour de genre de sport !! 
MicheleB, je sais que tu avais fait des pulls pour les loulou de fanfan, peut etre que Kaline, au refuge de Morée, serait interessée ???
Isa, ma douce, je serais chez toi jeudi soir.. prepare moi du boulot pour le vendredi si tu n'es pas la de la journée !! la traite, je sais faire, pour le reste tu me diras !!!
gros bisous a toutes, m'en retourne à mes occupations !!  ::

----------


## catis

Tu te débrouillera avec cath,elle sera là,entre ses douces mains,tu va trouver de quoi t'occuper....ceuillir des salades,des poireaux,cuisiner des escargots,dépoter des pontes...que sais-je?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines, si je devais choisir où aller???je crois que j'irais chez manou, c'est plus relax, je la regarderais tricoter et je compterais les points puis les rangs!!!! quand j'étais petite je savais car ma grand mère m'avait apprise mais que du cache nez de 30 kms ligne droite!!!gag durdur et puis du crochet aussi, mais je ne me souviens plus de rien mais c'est vrai que cela déstresse, j'ai fait aussi beaucoup de canevas mais les murs ne sont plus assez grands pour les accrocher, maintenant à la place on va sur le net!!!!!!!!! c'est l'évolution de la vie moderne. Ce soir lacher des roukinofs!!! on verra bien, de toute façon il faut car elles sont toutes les 2 à la porte et la plus grande pleure. Le midi je ne peux les lâcher car je ne peux pas repartir au travail et les laisser dehors toute l'après midi, elles sont encore trop petites et moi je suis gagagagagagaga bisous

----------


## jaspée

bon, j'ai récupéré mon gros en pleine forme !! a bu un coup et s'est vautré sur son coussin  ::

----------


## michele

Super !!!!  encore qui va se sentir léger !!!
et ton mari et sa cote cassée , ça roule ma poule ????

----------


## jaspée

ca se répare, doucement mais surement !! il est en plein bricolage, refait la chambre à coucher de A a Z ! peintue, lambris, reparation du pied du lit.....  ::  ...
niveau régime, c'est un peu plus difficile mais il tient bon quand meme...  ::

----------


## catis

pourquoi vous parlez du mari de jaspée,c'est pas lui qui reviens de chez le veto,c'est bien saxo,ai-je bien compris?ou alors ton zhom va être super coooool  maintenant....
donc saxo a perdu ses deux boules?
C'hai bon les rognons blancs,tu les a gardées?

----------


## catis

sinon,ça y est,chantal,tu lache tes roukinoffeuses?en vrac?sans laisse?quel courage!!!je me moque,mais moi,les chats,c'est dehors et en vrac,avec une chatière pour entrer dans la maison...au fait,tu as une chatière?et alors,et la chatière?au boulot,et plus vite que ça,un trou dans la porte et c'est bon.
A ce propos je vais vous en raconter une bien bonne,on gardais deux chiennes labrador dont les maitre etaient en vacance,et bien une des deux,en poursuivant leo,ou en essayant d'entrer dans la maison,s'est retrouvée avec la chatière autour de la tête,explosée(la chatière,pas la chienne)autant vous dire que j'ai piqué une bonne gueulante ,nonmais,c'est cher ces conneries là,c'est pas pour être explosé par une nounouille...après coup,on a bien rigolé,mais pas devant elle,elle aurait recommencé...

----------


## jaspée

oui, sax a perdu ses bouboules, mon z'hom pas encore....
 ::

----------


## catis

Elles tomberont toutes seules quand elles seront bien mûres.Non?C'est pas comme les poires?je croyais,mais j'y connait pas grand chose là dedans...
Sinon,ma douce,je bosse jeudi matin et cath jeudi toute la journée,donc c'est moi qui t'acceuillerais jeudi soir,et on sera là toutes les deux vendredi,du coup tu ne sera pas seulement entre les douces mains de ma tendre,mais aussi entre mes mains rapeuses...elle est pas belle la vie?

----------


## jaspée

magnifique ! la force et la douceur... ca me rappelle une certaine pub pour un fromage ... non ??  ::

----------


## catis

Bon,sur le site d'adoption gros loulous,ou on a connu eros,j'ai eu le contact d'une fille qui nourrit son dogue,sensible digestivement,avec des produits d'un lieu proche de chez nous:les volailles du poher,viande et  carcasses de volaille broyées,en bloc d'un kg,surgelés,à 11 euros les 18 kgs,j'en ai commandés 2 paquets,mais si ça te tente,jaspée,d'en emporter un peu chez toi,je t'en parle,dans ce cas emmène une glaciaire,avec les carcasses,ça croque un peu,mais cuit les chiens adorent,et puis ça leur fait manger des os sans le risque de se crever le bedon...
J'en avais déjà acheté en grandes surfaces vers moi,sans savoir que la production etait si proche,donc plus cher...là c'est cadeau...18kgs de bouffe pour 11 euros...
J'irais donc chercer ça avec jaspée vendredi...tu veux bien venir te balader avec moi?on va ramener 36 kgs  de bouffe.Même pour les petites c'est bien..c'est en blocs de 1 kg.Ils ont aussi des blocs de 200 grs.Ils ont aussi avec 15 pour cent de foie de boeuf,un peu plus cher,à peine,on se contentera de volaille..;pour nourrir notre petit maigrichon et le transformer en gros lard...

----------


## jaspée

super idée isa !! je te suis volontiers ! saxo est toujours aussi sensible de peau, donc de la volaille c'est parfait pour lui !! 
mon gros, s'est taté pour savoir s'il allait venir vous voir... mais pour finir va rester en tête à tête avec théo !! il va etre temps pour eux de se connaitre un peu mieux ! je viendrais donc avec mon poilu écouillé !! j'espère que ca se passera bien avec Eros... les filles, il les connait déjà ! et je ramène des glacières !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

ohlala les langues déliées!!!!!! le principal est que tout s'est bien passé pour saxo. Pour la chatière je n'en ai pas et ne peut pas en mettre, mon homme ne sera jamais ok pour faire un trou dans la porte, alors??? si elles ne rentrent pas elles doivent attendre mon retour!!! ce n'est pas simple... bonne soirée, je n'ai pas trop de temps, bisous

----------


## armance

argh ton mec ! 
C'est génial les chatières ! Tu peux interdire le retour ou le "sortir ou tout laisser ouvert ou tout fermer : c'est ça qu'il faut choisir et c'est la liberté pour tous !
Et puis il n'y a pas de trou dans la porte puisque la chatière le remplace : même taille qu'une aération obligatoire pour le gaz 
De plus tu peux avoir couleur bois ou blanc ou transparent si c'est dans double vitrage bref presque élégant !! Pourquoi se priver ?!
bises

----------


## Michèle B

Jaspée non je n'ai pas fait de manteaux pour les chiens de Fanfan car je n'ai jamais reçu les mesures . Pour Morée c'est prévu , j'en ai déjà 5 de coté 

Isa  11 euros les 18 kg c'est pas cher 


les chatières c'est géniale , les chats rentrent  et sortent quand ils veulent , on ne sert plus de portier 

il y a une vingtaine d'années ,je trouvais que les croquettes des chats descendaient à vitesse grand V et 1 jour j'ai su pourquoi,j'ai surpris 8 chats dans la maison ,  mes chats Vénus et Muscat avaient invités leurs potes à faire la fête

----------


## catis

Vous avez vu ,les filles,le zhom à jaspée il a peur de nous...mais non,on ne va pas les lui couper,il peut venir,il y a du boulot pour tous,et même du boulot cool...Tu veux que je te commande directement 18 kgs de volaille?enfin,ils en ont en stock,si tu en veux pas mal,comme on ira vendredi,on aura le temps de décider combien tu en veux...et j'ai peut être beaucoup commandé avec mes 36 kgs,surtout que je continue de ramener des choses de mes dunes d'inter...ce soir du boeuf et du lapin,chiant le lapin,avec les petits os il faut super bien d'epiauter après cuisson...
Quant à chantal,mer*e,mais change le mec...bon,ce n'est pas à moi de demander un avis à ce propos,c'est certain...je conseillerais à toutes de virer vos mecs,mais il parait qu'il y en a des sympas,si,je vous jure,une copine,l'autre jour,m'a assuré qu"elle a vecu avec un mec adorable pendant 10 ans...bon,ils ne sont plus ensemble et je n'ai pas osé demander pourquoi...mais il parait qu'il y en donc  au moins un de gentil,et en plus peut-être dans la nature,en liberté....si si...
Bon ,trêve de plaisanterie,je n'ai pas fait la moitié de ce que je voulais faire aujourd'hui...demain double dose de boulot...bien fait... :: bisounounours à toutes ,isa...

----------


## catis

Sinon,lula et samba vont bien,j'ai fait ma mauvaise mère hier,avec tout le boulot je ne suis pas allée les voir,et bien samba m'a fait la gueule...5 minutes,puis tout plein de joies...
Début mai il faudra redemmander pour la stérilisation,ou la pillule,mais je vais éviter de recommencer....
En ce moment les chattes font des tas de chatons,elle en a tués 12 la semaine dernière,et ce n'est pas finit,par contre ils ont gardé deux chatons,et là je râle,il y a déjà 18 chats...Si mes deux petits vieux partent ce sera terrible,tous ces chats dans la nature...Bon,ils les tuent,et c'est aussi bien,quoiqu'en pense les Protectrices animalières,pas besoin de leur faire la morale,il y aurait 200 chats sinon...et comme ils ne connaissent ni la pillule ni la stérilisation...

----------


## manou 85

Consternant !!!!  pov matous !!!  à peine nés hop zigouillés !!!    

j'ai une châtière mais pas de chat mais un jack russel qui s'en sert super bien.
UN coup je rentre et sort quan dma mère est pas là !!! 
un autre coup, j'ai le droit de sortir mais pas de rentrer !!! 

et la grosse qui peut pas suivre !! fait la gueule la grosse  sur le coup !!!

je l'ai faite installer sur une porte de garage en PVC c'est pas moche et on peut tout bloquer....la nuit pour empêcher les matous de pisser...

j'ai commencé le ménage de printemps et le soleil doit briller plus haut qu'en hiver car j'ai de la poussière partout !! pas dröle !!

PS : les messieurs ils ont pas les boules qui tombent quand ils sont bien murs ???? ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Ohlala les filles, j'espère que les hommes ne lisent pas nos commentaires..... car après tout cela comment voulez vous qu'ils soient gentils?? enfin si cela existe. J'ai vécu auparavant avec un autre homme dans une autre maison et bien sûr j'avais des chats....et une chattière. Je sais que c'est plus que pratique mais!!!! voilà on ne peut pas toujours faire ce qu'on veut. Par contre après ce week end, je vais voir pour en poser une en toute discrétion dans la porte du garage!!!je vous raconterai la suite!!!!!! sinon c'est vrai que cela me fait mal au coeur de voir tous ces petits chats détruits dès le premier jour. La mère souffre pour les faire venir au monde, eux aussi et pour mourir.... je trouve cela vraiment nul de la part des propriétaires et complètement inhumain!!! chacun ses idées mais il est vrai qu'il est mieux de les détruire que les laisser se multiplier!!!! les vétos devraient faire un effort aussi pour les prix de stérilisation!!!! bisous tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

> PS : les messieurs ils ont pas les boules qui tombent quand ils sont bien murs ????


Non, à un certain age, lls souffrent du syndrome de l'oignon .... quand ils se déshabillent, tu pleures... ::

----------


## Michèle B

> Non, à un certain age, lls souffrent du syndrome de l'oignon .... quand ils se déshabillent, tu pleures...


 ::

----------


## jaspée

je ramène 1 glacière de 20 l, j'vais la remplir au maxi !
 ::

----------


## vahick

3 JOURS SANS BAVARDAGES tt le monde est très occupé  donc les 4 pattes vont bien !!!!! joyeuses pâques à ttes

----------


## saphoshiba

bonsoir à toutes un petit passage éclair 

JOYEUSES PAQUES

----------


## catis

ben oui,jaspée est avec nous,alors on bosse,on bosse...
Et puis il y a de l'action ici,saxo a attaqué eros,même pas peur,mais eros a répliqué,du coup ube plaie a la patte pour eros,et des trous dans l'aoreille gauche de saxo....
Au dernier passage de jaspée,c'est elle qui etait revenue avec un trou dans le pied,offert par shoukinette,et bien cette fois c'est saxo  qui va repartir avec un souvenir à l'oreille.Un peu plus et avec ses deux bouboules en moins il aurait  eu en prime une oreille en moins...
Enfin,ils vont survivre tous les deux,on va évoter de les mettre ensemble,saxo n'aime pas du tout eros,par contre il aime bien tana et calya...
Et il n'aime pas plus lula.Donc il a ses têtes,chien ou chiennes...

----------


## vahick

AU MOINS NOS copains 4 pattes montrent leurs attirances !!!! j'aime ou j'aime pas ça se sait tt de suite  pas de faux - semblant !!!!je suis allée pm voir les champs de tulipes à la Torche superbes !!!!!ça fait oublier le temps gris et comme presque tjrs là - bas le vent pas bien chaud bon we

----------


## catis

Bon,alors voilà des nouvelles,d'abords la mauvaise,jaspée est rentrée sur son cailloux,sans chou ni hibou,mais avec un saxo...
Elle doit être bien courbaturée,la pôôôôvrette,onl'a fait bossé comme une malade...
La super bonne nouvelles,il pleut.Vraiment,carrement,il flotte,le bonheur!!!!Des semaines sans pluie,on est contentes,j'aurais dû remplir mon reservoir de 1000 litres...je le ferais demain.Car je crois qu'il va encore pleuvoir!!!
Et en plus on a mis de l'engrais sur les pâtures hier,ça va pousser,j'en suis certaine!!!!
Bon,si je pensais être si heureuse de voir la pluie,mais les chevaux manqueront bientôt de foin et j'ai hâte de voir pousser l'herbe!!!
Voilà,et samba lala ont eu une tite balade racourçie à cause de la pluie...

----------


## jaspée

ben... la pôôôvrette est bien rendue sur son caillou !!! saxo a dormi tout du long, a essayé d'engueuler un pauvre épagneul qui etait à plus de 10 m... completement neuneu ce pove loulou... reste du voyage cool, un peu de mer mais sax n'a pas été malade !! j'ai montré les trésors ramenés à abel, qui en bave déja d'envie !! vive le régime !!  :: 
voila, un week end de passé.. et un départ avec une petite pointe... non une grosse...de  nostalgie.... j'ai eu de la peine à les quitter mes 2 p'tites courageuses qui bossent comme des dannées mais qui sont toujours aussi mignonnes...
avis à celles qui ont du temps et de l'envie, dépaysement garanti !! c'est génial !!
ici, pas une goutte d'eau... on se croirait dans le désert... c'est jaune partout !!
bisous mes chéries... portez vous bien et prenez soin de vous...  ::

----------


## catis

Heureusement qu'on a rescue,pour savoir que tu es bien rentré...je n'ai même pas ton tel...
Donc j'ai finit le grand vidage  et nettoyage de la repro qu'on a commencé ensemble ce matin,j'ai lachés les plus gros escargots en parc,et je ne dis pas ce qu'on va faire des autres...
Ici il pleut encore,si,si!!!le pied!!!
Avec l'engrais ça va pousser,pousser!!!!

----------


## catis

Sinon,jaspée,tu nous manque déjà,tu reviens quand,avec ton zhom,qui peut-être rassuré,on le fera bosser aussi...
Gros bisous ma douce jaspée,bonne nuit à toutes les zhamies qu'on a un peut abandonné pour cause de boulot...
Et je vous dis pas,je suis infirmière les 4 jours qui viennent,on va avoir du mal à se causer...

----------


## jaspée

po grave, on attendra la suite de tes aventures avec impatience !!! mon z'hom est d'accord pour venir, je lui ai parlé planches, clous, vis... j'ai vu son oeil s'allumer... y'a plus qu'à !!! bon courage à toi pour ta tournée, et gros bisous à vous les filles, et poilus associés !!  ::  sans oublier doudoune bien sur...  ::

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles suis en plein déménagement vous donnerais des news + tard   bises au fan club et aux poilus baveux plumeux ..

----------


## catis

Mais armance,ça fait longtemps que tu déménage,ce n'est pas nouveau ça...
Ah bon,tu déménage pour de vrai,avec camion et tout?Et tu va ou?du coup je ne sais plus...
Bon,je bosse comme infirmière,c'est un peu raide,mais il faut bien gagner quelques sous...pour redonner à notre pauvre gouvernement fauché....
Sinon,armance,en arrêtant la repro,on a nettoyé les plastiques,le bois,rien ne traine,tout est nickel,pas besoin de recommencer comme l'an passé à nettoyer deux mois plus tard....

----------


## jaspée

oui, meme si on sait que notre Armance adôôôre l'eau de javel !!!  ::  bon courage pour le déménagement ma cocotte !!

----------


## manou 85

Purée, un déménagement, cela me rappelle le nôtre il y a douze ans on a quitté une maison de 200 m2 pour une maison de 90 m2 on a jéé des trucs, ..........cela a permis à de jeunes ménages de récupérer les chambres des garçons, en bon état......... quand même 48 m3 à emmener au paradis.
Question tricot, après essais le gilet anis a été entièrement demonté, LOla en un hiver a poussé comme pas possible on rallonge, on rallonge.........
Beau temps avec des giboulées de mars, cela fait du bien à la nature
Les poilus ont en forme et cavale sur la plage come des fous.
BOnne journée à toutes !!

----------


## Michèle B

cette nuit à 3 heures30 , j'ai eu la visite des pompiers, grosse fuite d'eau dans la maison , le tuyau d'eau froide sous l'évier s'est percé, je n'ai pas réussi à fermer le compteur d'eau ni eux d'ailleurs, ils ont écrasé le tuyau avec la pince monseigneur  pas de plombier de garde, les pompiers ont contacté la caserne et ont réussi avec l'aide de leurs collègues d'avoir le service de la ville,et sont partis vers 5h30, en laissant leur pince sur le tuyau 
, le gars de la ville  est arrivé à 5h45 , a fermé le compteur d'eau et a fait une soudure au tuyau , il est parti à 7 heures 
et moi j'ai continué à écoper 
quelle nuit 
les chiens et les chats n'ont pas du tout été perturbé 


ben  catis j'pourrais peut etre venir en mai  vous aider,si ça te dis par contre j'ai ma petite troupe de wouafs

----------


## catis

Ne te fie pas aux messages de jaspée,c'est saxo qui est grognon,mes trois gros sont sociables,tu peux venir avec sans probême...eros ne leur poinçonnera pas l'oreille,promis...
Je rêve de déménager,pour justement jeter et faire le ménage,et jeter,et jeter...vous me direz que je peux jeter en restant chez moi,bien sûr,mais vous comprennez,ça peut servir un jour et manquer,alors on garde....qué malheur!!!si vous voyiez le bazard....

----------


## jaspée

surtout l'endroit ou l'on range les outils... je crois que le jour ou on va s'y mettre sérieusement, va y avoir du boulot !!  :: 
et je confirme MicheleB, y'a que mon saxo qu'est mauvais comme une teigne, mon petit théo lui, aime tout le monde ! si tes loulous sont sociables, aucun problème !! et en plus, t'es pas loin....  :: 
j'espère que ta fuite d'eau est réparée et que tu ne vas pas nous rejouer le titanic !!
combien as tu de fauves dans ta meute ?? une tite photo ??

----------


## Michèle B

*mes loulous sont sociables puisque je suis FA
Vendome fait toujours son foufou quand il voit d'autres  chiens à l'extérieur, il aboie ++ mais c'est surtout pour aller jouer 

voilà une tite photo de ma petite troupe canine*


*
Vendome  BA M  7 ans 1/2
Pti Mousse caniche moyen male 13 ans 
Tilla  caniche naine F  10 ans adoptée il y a 5 ans 
Monette dit la réglisse menthe croisée ,13 ans  adoptée il y a 16 mois  
et Chance berger des pyrénnées  3 ans en FA 

et il y a aussi la mini troupe féline

Titouanne 10 ans* 


*
et Divine 3 ans 1/2 trouvée dans 1 champ alors qu'elle avait env. 4-5 mois , c'est elle qui m'a adopté*

----------


## jaspée

waouh !!! sont tous trop beaux à poser pour la photo !!
chez Catis, y'a pas un humain a 1 km à la ronde, et encore moins de voiture !! vont s'éclater comme des p'tits fous !!!
les 2 grosses vont pas en revenir de voir autant de monde !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes et oui isa,on garde, on garde, on garde... au cas où ... que c'est nul alors et après on vit dans un de ces bazards!!! on ne retrouve plus rien! bref le français est je crois de nature très conservateur et nous très conservatrices!!!! sinon ce week end je suis allée dans un center parc en hollande rejoindre ma soeur, son fils et sa femme et ses 2 petites filles, j'ai pouponné et passé un bon week end cela m'a changé de la mauvaise ambiance qu'il y a toujours chez moi!!! sinon temps pourri avec grosses averses glaciales,les giboulées de mars!!! après on sera tranquille!!! mais arrive le reste avec tous ses dictons dont on reparlera prochainement. Dur de reprendre ses habitudes au travail et vivement la retraite attendue avec patience et longueur de temps. J'ai récupéré ma famille roukinof ce soir, ma grande chatte s'était bien habituée sans elles mais elle n' a pas le choix, alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

il y a un petit grisou,sur la dernière photo,qui me rapelle quelqu'un....vous vous souvenez de cette photo?avec ma louloute....

----------


## catis

Je bosse dur en ce moment comme infirmière,pour tenter de remonter mes comptes...ce n'est pas du luxe!!!
Mais je ne déserte pas,je suis juste crevée....et une tite du ti nouveau,un peu floue,mais c'est un haricot sauteur,alors....

----------


## jaspée

le p'tit grisou me rapelle bien quelqu'un qui se prénomme léo ?? n'est ce pas ??
je dois avoir une ou 2 photos de ton haricot sauteur !! les mettrais demain car la, suis au boulot !! entre 2 tournées...
comment va sa papatte ?? saxo commence tout doucement à se secouer la tête,  ::  les croutes le gratouillent mais il ose pas trop toucher... alors il vient mettre sa tête sous ma main pour que je le fasse à sa place ! En tout cas, il est en pleine forme depuis 2-3 jours, peut etre parce qu'il fait plus frais... rafale a 70 km/h avec des vents d'nord.... on se pèle le c*l !!!
bonne soirée les filles !! 
au fait Isa, ai retrouvé ma pince à sabot.. te l'envoie très vite !!  ::

----------


## catis

Mais t'es trop mignonne,toi,tu veux m'envoyer une pince à sabots?OK,mais tu viens avec la pince,pour tenir les pieds...je veux les deux ensemble...donc,gros colis express...
Sinon,hier j'ai refais des barrières pour qu'ils aient un peu d'herbe,ils sont déjà là pour me réclamer à bouffer....je pense que je vais les mettre au congèl pour nourrir les chiens!!!na!!!!en petits paquets d'1 kg...marre de ces morfalous....
Bon,je file manger,et me reposer,puis les tites voisines lula et samba,puis retour au boulot ce soir...

----------


## jaspée

> ....je pense que je vais les mettre au congèl pour nourrir les chiens!!!na!!!!en petits paquets d'1 kg...marre de ces morfalous....
> ...


c'est sur que vu l'ampleur de la gent chevaline.... vont pas mourrir de faim tes loulous !  :: 

Ben, je crois que la pince fera le voyage toute seule pour l'instant car j'suis coincée à la maison !! y'a mes neveux qui débarquent  pour les vacances scolaires avec maman et une copine !!
va y avoir de l'animation !!  :: 
j'ai découvert un trou sur la tête à saxo que j'avais pas vu... le même que sur la patte à éros.. ::  se sont donné le mot ces 2 là...
Allez une tite photo !!


Lula, faut la choper au vol celle la, c'est une vraie pile sur pattes !!  :: 

Samba dans les bras d'Isa... forcément !!  :: 

  Eros....Notre joli petit mâle... hyper affectueux !! une bouille...  :: 

Allez, m'en retourne à mes occupations, c'est qu'il y a de quoi faire !! bizzzzzzzzzzzz à toutes !

----------


## vahick

superbe éros malgré sa petite taille une vraie belle bouille de léo charbonnée comme je les aime , je comprends que vous n'ayez pas résisté !!!!bon courage les travailleuses . bises

----------


## armance

Il est vraiment craquant ce bel Eros !!
J'ai loué camion semaine dernière : ai déménagé avec un pote venu m'aider : monté sur Toulouse Purpan : restés 4 jours sécurisation terrasse balcon de rc pour Nikita 
Revenue Hier matin dans maison quasi vide de Royan : remise à propre pour Michèle et état des lieux Samedi puis Départ définitif Lundi!
J'en ai ma claque ! Déchetterie, démontage de meubles restants etc...
Oui le chat ressemble à Léo, mettrai une photo + tard !
Catis la repro est déjà finie ?????????????????  Nettoyage terminé? Ben alors pas perdu de temps !
Quant au rangement je crois qu'il va falloir en passer par là et commencer à aménager du bien être à l'étage ...?! puis la grange...!
Mais bon il faut aussi rallonger les journées aussi !!
bisous à toutes sans oublier poilus etc...

----------


## armance

Léo :

----------


## jaspée

j'adore la tête de ce chat, il est rigolo comme tout ! faut le voir faire face à la meute sans aucune crainte... I AM THE BEST !!!!  :: 
Même Eros et sa grosse tête, toujours en train de le renifler sous tous les angles, ne le fait pas fuir !! au contraire !!
petit souvenir d'Ulysse... gros loulou avec sa démarche si aérienne... c'etait impressionnant à voir !
Armance, bon courage pour le reste de ton installation, tu nous f'ras des p'tites photos du balcon de la belle Nikita ? elle va pouvoir écouter ses soupirants chanter !!  :: 
bizzzzzzzzzzz !!

----------


## Michèle B

Léo ressemble à ma Divine

----------


## jaspée

::  aussi cool avec les loulous que le Léo !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes sur ce site où tout le monde est très fier de montrer les photos de sa meute!!! moi je n'ai qu'un chien et 3 chattes!!!c'est déjà pas mal. Vendredi je suis allée chez le véto car mon chien a fait un malaise cardiaque dimanche; On lui a fait une prise de sang et son foie est en très mauvais état. Je lui ai donné du derma* vendu en pharmacie et mon véto m'a dit que c'était cela qui lui avait abimé le foie plus les chocolats de pâques que je lui ai donné bête comme je suis!!!! mais c'est mon enfant mon chien!!!!bref! je lui ai donné du derma* car il était rempli d'ezcema sur le poitrail car monsieur a mangé la nourriture des chatons!!!! bref je pensais que cela allait passer mais non alors 20 jour sous antibiotiques et traitement pour sa peau. Après nouvelle prise de sang et traitement pour l'arthrose car il tremble beaucoup des pattes ar et le véto m'a dit qu'il avait mal quand il tremblait. Mais on soigne un mal à la fois, par contre si quelqu'un a un traitement pour son tremblement de pattes ar dû sans doute à l'arthrose, il a 12 ans et demi et de plus en plus il traîne dans les promenades et n'a plus beaucoup de goût à y aller, surtout le midi, cela me fait beaucoup de mal mais c'est la vie, je vois bien qu'il vieillit, comme moi aussi..... alors à bientôt tortoutes

----------


## catis

Chantal...jamais de chocolat à un chien,haute toxicité,j'ai vu mourrir un chien à cause du chocalat,un york,un carré de choc tous les soirs,je lui disait:jamais de choc....il est mort....elle etait trop triste...
Sinon,pour l'arthrose,ce que je donne à samba  et tana,la chondroitine/glucosamine/msn(super flex 3 par ex),plus du mataca*m en cas de crise douloureuse aigue...
Voilà...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci pour tes bons conseils isa, je vais à la pharmacie ce soir et je vais demander. Mais je pense qu'en premier temps je dois terminer son traitement pour l'exzema pour ne pas tout mélanger. Le véto m'a dit de faire le traitement 2 semaines et retourner le voir pour faire une nouvelle prise de sang et après on s'occupera de son arthrose; bref un jour à la fois mais un grand merci, je te tiendrais au courant, bonne soirée et comme tu le dis si bien bisounounours

----------


## jaspée

saxo a le meme traitement, chondro-gluco-msm..., et meloxicam pour l'arthrose (qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un anti-inflamatoire pour chien !)
pour sa peau, j'ai pris les croquettes conseillées par Isa, outre le fait qu'il ne pêêête plus (avec l'odeur) il n'a plus de selles molles, et n'a pas l'air de se gratter... (la cortisone est arretée...)
mais c'est tout nouveau, donc on verra un peu plus tard !!
Et chantal, on veut une photo de ton toutou !!! y'a pas de raison, et de ta vieille chatte aussi !!
tu peux me les envoyer comme l'autre fois jaspee85@sfr.fr 

bisous les filles !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les copines et merci pour vos bons conseils et votre attention à mon égard, c'est cela l'amitié!!! sinon jaspée je vais essayer de trouver une photo de mon chien, pas de problèmes mais la chatte je ne sais pas, je vais chercher, si je trouves pas de problèmes, ici il fait un temps épouvantable avec des averses à aller se coucher!!!! alors bonne soirée les copines à demain sans oublier les bisounounours d'isa!!!

----------


## jaspée

y'a qu'a demander... ca vient aussi sec !!   :: 
une tite photo du poilu de chantal (non non non, c'est pas son z'hom  :: )

je vous présente Prinz !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

sacrée jaspée, t'es quand même une sacrée vedette!!!

----------


## jaspée

> sacrée jaspée, t'es quand même une sacrée vedette!!!


ben oui, personne n'est parfait....  :: 
Allez, une de la minette !!!
elle a du etre croisée avec je ne sais quoi....
je vous laisser juger !!  :: 

Pas mal non ????

et je garde la meilleure pour la fin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

jaspée !!!!carton rouge et bisounounours

----------


## jaspée

> jaspée !!!!carton rouge et bisounounours


d'accord, je garde les 2 dernières pour moi... mais ressemble bien à sa maman le fiston !!  ::

----------


## catis

un chat qui vient d'une autre planête,c'est pour ça que c'est difficile avec les rouquinoffs,ils ne se comprennent pas...elle leur fait peur avec ses yeux fluorescents...un animal venu d'ailleurs,tadam....
Bon,j'arrête mon délire,j'ai finit mes 15 jours de boulot d'infirmière,pas fachée d'avoir finit,fatigue,crêve,je tousse,je mouche,je crache,super,on se croirait dans à coté d'une tuberculeuse....ça ne me reussit pas de bosser comme infirmière,je suis tombée malade...
Bon,j'ai plein de photos à mettre,mais j'ai pas le temps....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

mais jaspée tu peux me présenter j'ai dit carton rouge car c'est toi qui l'avait mis dans ton dernier message avec coup de sifflet, je n'ai absolument rien à cacher, bisous, tu fais comme tu veux, je ne me présente pas dimanche alors je n'aurais pas de tomates dans la figure!!!

----------


## catis

J'avais pas bien vu,il y a de la retention d'information par jaspée,des photos compromettantes passent sans qu'on les voient...comment ça?
Chantal t'a envoyé des photos cartons rouge?je veux les voir!!!!

----------


## jaspée

ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!! je peux te mettre avec ton fiston ??? vous etes trop bia tous les 2 !!

je vois qu'isa vient de réagir.... pas encore trop ko à priori.... ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

isa ma chatte n'est pas une extra terrestre mais photo prise la nuit, je vais demander à mon fils s'il en a d'autres!!!sinon bizarre, tu tousses??? moi depuis octobre alors si tu veux me rattraper tu as du boulot, essaie de te reposer un peu ma courageuse, bisounounours

----------


## CHANTALNORD

pas de problèmes jaspée, on est comme on est, et on ne peut pas se refaire, bisous

----------


## catis

aller jaspée,chantal a dit qu'elle a rien à cacher,met donc les photos,après je vous an mettrais une bien coquine.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

depeche toi jaspée, tu as vu!!!! isa nous promet une photo bien coquine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

c'etait un peu long mais y'a fallu que je redimensionne la photo !!
allez Isa, a ton tour !!!!

que ne ferait on pas pour une photo d'isa d'ailleurs !!!!  ::

----------


## catis

Je suis désolée,mais pour ne pas choquer les âmes sensibles et les enfants j'ai dû flouter la partie trop sexe de cette sceance de calins...entre tana et eros..;

----------


## catis

et encore une..;

----------


## CHANTALNORD

rebonsoir en vitesse, donc cette photo est celle de moi et mon fils, en septembre 2011 lors d'un pique-nique organisé par les retraités du camping pour la semaine de l'amitié, on a bien rigolé!!!! car en plus on a fait une soirée soupe aux choux à 35 personnes, toutes retraitées et elles ont bien chanté!!! elle n'est pas belle la vie!!!! bisous tortoutes, je vais dormir!!!!

----------


## catis

J'ai quand même un doute sur ta photo,chantal,vous semblez bien bronzés,tu veux nous faire croire que c'est les caraibes dans l'nord?

----------


## catis

et une de jaspée en train de draguer mes deux filles...

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit les filles, vais me coucher aussi, j'ai du sommeil en retard !!
elles sont belles ces louloutes...  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bonjour tortoutes, isa je ne suis pas dans le nord mais dans le sud où mon fils a un mobil home, dans le var exactement à gassin (7kms de st tropez!!!) bref donc c'est pendant les vacances de l'année dernière, en septembre; nous avons beaucoup d'amis là bas car on y va depuis longtemps, et l'année dernière les retraités ont inventé leur semaine!!! on a bien rigolé c'était très sympa même si on n'était pas tout à fait du même âge. Voilà la vérité, on sait bien que dans le nord il y a toujours du soleil!!! je pars le 5 mai pour 2 semaines à ce mobil home pour le mettre en place, nettoyer le terrain avant l'arrivée des vacanciers, mais aussi pour retrouver tous nos chats survivants qui sont toujours le camping et qu'on retrouve presque tous chaque année, cette année il manque "patte blanche" la femelle que j'avais fait stériliser et grâce à ce geste j'avais eu 15 bons de stérilisation gratuite par la fondation BB, mais cette année elle n'est plus là, je pense qu'elle devait avoir environ 15 ans. Mais l'hiver pour eux c'est dur car le mois de décembre le camping est fermé et il est difficile de pouvoir leur donner à manger, ils doivent se débrouiller tout seul, mais un chat c'est tellement débrouillard. Alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

comment s'appelle ta minette aux yeux fluo au fait ??
et tes roukinoffs, comment vont ils ??

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bjr jaspée, alors ma chatte extra terrestre!!!! s'apelle Zora. Ma famille roukinof va bien, elle comment à sortir dans le jardin, mais dès qu'elles entendent un bruit elles rentrent en furie, toute hérissée!!!!!! je ne sais pas si elles vont un jour quitter le jardin, elles sont vraiment peureuses, moi qui avai si peur qu'elles ne reviennent pas!!! bref je pense qu'elles vont s'y faire un peu à la fois. Bonne journée, bisous

----------


## armance

Je vois que tout le monde évite de commenter les photos insupportables à une heure de grande écoute de ces chiens en train de ...!! Quelle honte, quelle goujaterie !! 
Moi je fais l'état des lieux à 14h00 et ensuite adieu Royan bonjour Toulouse et l'Ariège dans 4 mois !
J'en ai ma claque et les produits de nettoyage super efficaces sont hyper nocifs pour les poumons  beurk suis dégoutée !!
Michèle va prendre le relais et avec ces toutous ce sera le pied tout ce terrain 
bises les filles je dois encore nettoyer le salon je n'ai pas que çaà faire de regarder du porno animalier sur Rescue !!!  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Je vois que tout le monde évite de commenter les photos insupportables à une heure de grande écoute de ces chiens en train de ...!! Quelle honte, quelle goujaterie !! 
> bises les filles je dois encore nettoyer le salon je n'ai pas que çaà faire de regarder du porno animalier sur Rescue !!!


t'a raison Armance !! retourne à ton nettoyage ma belle !! et bon courage !!  ::

----------


## catis

et celle là,elle est pas belle?et pas sexe,bien sage,deux gros dans la piscine...

----------


## catis

et une de cath avec ses trois otaries sorties du bain,et oui,c'est pas souvent que cath est sur une photo....

----------


## jaspée

c'est vrai qu'on la voit pas beaucoup la tiote cath !! on dirait qu'il a fait bia chez vous, nous c'est alternance averse (petite) et soleil, tout ca avec ce satané vent !!
est ce que Eros nage toujours comme un fer à repasser ??
 ::

----------


## catis

oui,toujours,preuve à l'appui,une fausse otarie en fait....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bonsoir mes amies, alors je pense que les photos des bronzes ont donné le coeur à l'eau!!!! bonsoir cath il est vrai qu'il est rare de te voir mais on sait que tu es toujours là pour les loulous et pour leur apporter tout l'amour dont ils ont besoin, tu es plus discrète qu'isa!!!notre vedette nationale!!!!je pense que mes prochaines vacances je les ferai à la mer chez isa pour nager comme "un fer à repasser" bravo les commentaires!!!!mais cela fait toujours rire, ici temps de toussaint et froid, il va faire beau en décembre!!!ah oui j'ai oublié de vous dire la photo avec mon fils lors du pique nique, elle est faite dans une aire pique nique bien sûr au fort de Brégançon!!!! c'est d'actualité Non? alors votez bien les filles et bisounounours

----------


## Michèle B

wouah une piscine privée rien que pour les gros c'est génial

----------


## jaspée

ouais, et je vous dis pas la taille de la piscine !!!
la c'est juste un tout petit riquiqui apercu !!!  ::

----------


## Michèle B

mon gros serait heureux dans un coin de paradis pareille

----------


## catis

On prends la voiture pour aller dans cet etangs,ce n'est pas chez nous,michele B.Ne sont-ils pas beaux mes deux raton laveurs?On voit bien que tana nage avec le dos hors de l'eau,mais eros a le dérrière qui coule,drôle de façon de nager,non?il a le Q trop lourd?pourtant pas...

----------


## catis

et là,ils sont pas mignons mes 4 chéris?

----------


## jaspée

oh que si... on leur donnerait le bon dieu sans confession a ces petits anges !!

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir les filles !!! 

alors, je suis un peu silencieuse !! c

----------


## manou 85

> Bonsoir les filles !!! 
> 
> alors, je suis un peu silencieuse !! car je suis tombée en amour pour une petite Violetta


  mamie jack russel de 8 ans.

elle va bénéficier d' un co-voiturage de choc et arrivera samedi ou dimanche yes !!! photo à suivre

----------


## jaspée

tu récupère une nouvelle louloute ?? on veut tout savoir !!!
 ::

----------


## manou 85

Voici le jolie, 



Une p'tiote jackotte de 8 ans (age estimé) trouvée sur un parking.
elle arrivera samedi ou dimanche j'ai hâte !!!

----------


## armance

Et beh !! On a le dos tourné 2 jours et il s'en passe des choses !!
Les gros dans l'eau : hihi Eros est un gars de la terre : drôle de façon de nager en effet ! Il est superbe et les grosses aussi !!
Quant au Jack va avoir besoin d'un bon régime !! Ou d'une alimentation équilibrée : c'est quoi son histoire à part trouvé sur un parking ? Chien sur Rescue ?  Tu es FA ou adoptante ?
Moi je suis encore dans deballage transports travaux mais le plus gros est passé !! Je suis crevée!
Quant à Michèle qui prend le relais chez moi, la pauvre a bien du boulot aussi et mon proprio lui a pas fait de cadeau question loyer ! L'enfoiré, a attendu la signature pour lui donner le montant !! Elle ne va pas leur faire de cadeau ! Déjà ils demandaient 2 mois de caution et cette époque est révolue : a payé un mois bref elle va être bien avec ses loulous là bas...
Elle vous mettra des news quand aura récupéré sa connexion 
Moi je suis au Mac Do pour avoir Internet ...!
bisous A++

----------


## jaspée

coucou armance !! et bien, te voila rendu chez ton nouveau chez toi !!  Nikita est contente d'etre arrivée ??
bonne soirée a toi !!  ::

----------


## armance

Ben contente est un bien grand mot ! Avec un pote j'ai sécurisé complètement la terrasse balcon car je suis en rc avec un parc devant mes yeux, avec des voisins qui ont 2 chats qui squattaient ici, sont adorables, d'autres chats qui se baladent un peu partout mais tous ont des maitres semble t'il ... Je vais laisser la minette prendre ses repères et ensuite lui laisserais la possibilité de vadrouiller un peu mais j'attends qu'avec les chats du voisin le contact se fasse ... a travers un grillage!!
Madame est un peu stressée car voit des 4 pattes (chats et chiens) + 2 pattes (oiseaux) et essaye de suivre leur déplacements en changeant de pièces... J'ai intérêt à faire gaffe si je l'approche et qu'elle est sous tension car elle a vite peur. La nuit tout va bien entre nous elle retrouve le calme et le réconfort sous la couette ! 
bisous Jaspée and cie le fan club

----------


## catis

joli petit jambonneau la violetta,j'en connait trois qui en ferait qu'une bouchée....mais on les nourris bien en ce moment,ils ont moins faim,parce-que vous savez bien qu'ici c'est la vie à la dure,les chiens sont mal nourris,mal soignés,battus,et on essaye même de les noyer,vous avec vu les photos d'ailleurs...et lui,il est pas beau?.

----------


## armance

C'est le plus beau et le doyen !! Rerspect à Doudoune !!
Bises les filles

Je vais quitter Mac Do car je squatte depuis un moment!!

----------


## catis

Super!!!ou est en train de se prendre une bonne tempête dans la poire!!le plastique de ma petite serre,celle qui me sert pour les semis,est partis,mes plans de tomates sont fracassés,génial!!!le plastique de couverture du poulailler aussi,les poules ont les pieds dans l'eau!!!
Ras le bol,on va aller faire des devis de plastiques de serres,en differents endroits,et prendre au moins cher...et je n'ai pas osé allé dans les parcs voir s'il y a des dégats...
Vraiment,marre!!!!
Et avec tous le boulot,je n'aurais même pas le temps de m'occuper des réparations,panique à bords!!!
Bon,je file déplacer mes semis survivants dans une autre serre,en espérant qu'elle tienne....

----------


## catis

Et puis en prime je suivais le post de pixi(ma signature),et il a été euthanasié pour une tumeur de la vessie,il faisait des cystites à répétition et il n'etait pas opérable,bien triste,ce brave rott qui aura vêcu 5 ans en cage pour finir comme ça...il etait OK tout et il n'a jamais trouvé de famille.

----------


## jaspée

tempête pour nous aussi, ma soeur est resté bloqué sur le continent une nuit car les bateaux passaient pas !
Si cédric se sert pas de sa serre immense... demande lui de t'en filer un bout !!!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Oh mais quelle triste fin, car mourrir cela arrive à tous mais seul dans un box sans tendresse  :: 

je ne connais pas l'histoire de la Violetta sauf que trouvée sur un parking de grande surface, n'était pas sur Rescue mais à la LPa de Lille.

Sa famille d'acueil m'a précisé qu'elle était calme en voiture mais paniquait si on s'arretait sur un parking de super marché...
Elle bénéficiera  d'un co-voiturage ce samedi du presque porte à porte.

elle pèse 5 kg ce qui me parait bien pour son type de chien.

Bon courage pour vos déménagements cela use use !!

----------


## catis

Cedric n'est pas ennuyé par le vent,il n'a pas de plastique sur ses serres,il faut  les coudre avant de les mettre,ce ne sera pas demain qu'il aura des serres utilisables....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les filles, bravo manou, tu es super de prendre encore une petite laissée pour compte!!!! sans commentaires, sinon isa ,ne t'envoles pas, ici aussi il fait beaucoup de vent!!! beau printemps pour ce mois de novembre!!!ras le bol mais bon on ne peut rien faire. Sinon j'aurais besoin des conseils de la fée cath si possible, mon fils a eu il y a environ un an un problème avec un poil de barbe et le dermato a dû intervenir, cela recommence à un autre endroit, j'ai  flacons d'huiles essentielles : ravintsara et arbre à thé en bio, peut il utiliser l'une ou l'autre et comment? je paierai la consultation!!!gag !bref sinon j'espère que pour armance tout va s'arranger, bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

arbre à thé,plus lavande,plus girofle,mélanger les trois,une goutte du mélange sur l'abcès jusqu'à trois fois par jour...
Sinon,le ravintsara est surtout un puissant antiviral.Pas vraiment pour les poils qui poussent à l'envers...
ton fils se rase de trop prés,il rase sa barbe si prés que c'est sous la peau que se retrouve le poil,et parfois il pousse ensuite de travers,pas simple,quand on dit que l'homme descend du singe,voilà,mais le singe ne se rase pas ,du coup il n'a pas ces souçis,il est plus malin que nous...
Et se laisser une petite barbe de deux jours?ça gratte,ça rapproche l'homme du herisson,et du coup ça l'eloigne du singe,mais ça evite les poussées de poils en dedans...
Enfin,je ne suis pas une spécialiste du poils des mecs,franchement...et plutôt que des huiles essentielles,je désinfecterais la peau après le rasage et un coup le soir,en massant bien pour aider les poils à ne pas pousser de travers.Avec un truc qui ne pique pas,ou du sent bon après rasage....
Mais j'avoue ne pas avoir trop l'habitude,mon père avait ce genre de souçis,du coup il est barbus....
La petite serres est sans couverture,mais les autres etaient encore debout ce soir,on a mis tous les plants dans les voitures par precaution,et on verra bien demain,je dit même:inch allah!!!exprès pour faire chier ceux et celles qui on voté front national!!!!Na.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bonjour ma chère isa et merci pour ta réponse qui  ne s'est vraiment pas fait attendre, tu es toujours plus que gentille, d'ailleurs on reconnait ton caractère... pour le FN!!!sacrée vedette, ici aussi grosse tempête depuis hier soir, pluie, on se croirait vraiment en automne, vive le nord, alors bonne journée tortoutes et isa encore un gros merci rempli de bisounounours!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

bein... FN ou pas, marine défends les animaux ! 
temps toujours incertain ce jour, mes oiseaux sont toujours sur le mur a manger !
hier soir, pendant la promenade chiens, y'en a eu 4 qu'ont eu chaud à leurs oreilles !!!  :: 
des petits garennes, entassé dans un vulgaire trou dans le sable, et le théo qu'avait le nez dedans !! il en a attrapé un, sans mal heureusement ! du coup, les estivants qui habitent à coté pour une semaine, les ont gardés au chaud !! tu m'etonne, z'ont 2 gamins... ravis les jeunes !
ils partent vendredi, donc je les récupère et j'irais les relacher dans un coin sécurisé loin des chiens et des ... chasseurs !!  ::

----------


## catis

trou dans le sable ,ce ne serait pas plutôt des lièvres,et sans doute pas encore sevrés,trop tôt....les oter  me semble risqué...les lapins vivent dans des garennes,les lièvres au ras du sol...
Quant à la le pen,elle ne défends pas les animaux du tout,il faut être couillon pour croire ça jaspée,enfin!!!!elle  attaque les  abattages rituels hallal,pas POUR les animaux,mais CONTRE les consommateurs de viande hallal.... 
Il faut savoir que la presque totalité des abattages aujourd'hui se font de cette manière,pas pour faire plaisir aux consommateurs de viande hallal,mais parce-que c'est plus rapide.Pour gagner du temps.Alors la le pen qui s'en prends à l'abattage rituel se gourre de combat,le problême n'est pas les  consommateurs hallal,mais la grande distribution qui veut de plus en plus de bidoche et de moins en moins cher,alors on abat plus de bêtes à l'heure en ne les etourdissant pas.
Le problême c'est nous,les consommateurs de viande pas hallal du tout qui voulons bouffer des tonnes de viande à s'en claquer les artères,et pour le moins cher possible!!!
Commençons par manger moins de viande(je n'ai pas dit plus,j'ai dit moins)et réclamons une traçabilité de l"abattage,une charte,une certification,enfin quelque chose qui prouve que l'abattage a été fait sur une bête etourdie,et acceptons de payer notre viande plus cher pour celà,mais tu remarquera que ce combat là n'est pas celui de la le pen....et oui,elle s'en prends aux consommateurs hallal qui restent une minorité,alors que le problême n'est pas eux mais nous....
Enfin bon,ne m'ennervez pas avec elle,je vais faire des boutons,on c'etait promis que si elle etait au deuxième tour on quittait la france...mais savoir qu'une personne sur 5 que je croise dans la rue a voté pour elle me fait réfléchir sur mon avenir dans ce pays,je ne le cache pas.La mémoire est courte!!N'oubliez pas ce que sont les idées du FN.
Bon,il ne faut pas me brancher sur elle,je vais y rester la matinée et là je dois aller réparer les serres et resortir mes plants....

----------


## jaspée

désolée ma belle Isa, pas de lièvres sur l'ile d'yeu !!
ce sont bien des p'tis lapins qui vivent dans la buche ! En fait ils etaient dans le sable car le terrier ou ils étaient sous le mur du jardin s'est écroulé avec la tempête.. donc ils ont creusés pour remonter à l'air libre !!
quant à voter, je ne sais pas qui est le pire pour les animaux, si on porte la burka un jour, on n'aura plus à se soucier, car terminé les animaux domestiques, et la femme ne vaudra meme pas une vache !!
sur ce, m'en vais cuisiner ! bisous les filles !!

----------


## catis

je préfèrerais porter la burka que voir la marine au gouvernement,parce-que tu sais ce qu'ils font des gens comme moi les membres du FN?je te passerais quelques liens  édifiants sur la manière dont ils nous traitent quand ils en ont l'occasion,les membres du FN....et l'ancien proprio de la maison ou j'habite,avec sa carte du FN et de jolies photos ou le voyait lire des revues sur le parfais petit révisioniste,j'ai longtemps gardé les revues,puis tout fichu à la déchèterie,mais j'ai encore les photos déguisé en SS,des livres,des disques...un bon petit français bien de chez nous,comme je les aiment....il est mort.
Le problême ,c'est que si  elle passait,des tas de gens se croiraient investis de missions de nettoyage,et que je ferais parti du lot des gens à nettoyer de la surface de la france...Donc,jamais ça,jamais....

----------


## jaspée

t'inquiètes, j'aime pas le fn plus que toi, et on parlait de chiens au départ ma biche, ne grimpe pas sur tes grands chevaux !

----------


## catis

Je sais,je m'echauffe vite,mais d'un coté du monde des milliers de norvégiens sont descendus dans la rue pour chanter un hymne à la paix sous les fenêtres du palais de justice ou le procès d'un militant d'extrême droite à lieu(chanson qu'il a dit détester)
Et de l'autre on donne 20  pour cent au FN,des millions d'entre nous ont voté extrème droite,des millions...oui des millions à la mémoire courte.
Oui,je suis en colère contre ce pays,contre ces gens,contre cette connerie.Contre mon pays.Contre mes voisins?aussi sans doute.

----------


## jaspée

le monde est fou, et c'est loin de vouloir s'arranger ! quelle est notre place, a nous qui militons pour une seule chose, le bien être de la nature et de nos chers animaux ?? Il y a des jours ou je fais comme les autruches, je me met la tête dans le sable car le monde actuel me fait peur.. Le monde est gouverné par le fric... et ceux qui détiennent le pactole detienne le monde... et écrasent le reste de l'humanité...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, allez Isa ne t'énerves pas, on sait tous ce que sont les politiciens!!! leur premier but.... remplir leur porte monnaie !!!! enfin façon de parler, je déteste la politique mais il faut bien des hommes et des femmes pour gouverner tout ce monde!!!!bref il vaut mieux s'occuper de nos amis les bêtes autant qu'on le peut, le reste..... bref, j'ai une amie qui m'a envoyée un lien d'une chienne en Bulgarie qui a ses pattes avant fracassées, elle arrive quand même à nourrir ses 2 chiots et quelques personnes l'aident un tout petit peu, là bas les gens ne s'occupent pas des chiens!!!bref s'ils arrivent à récolter un peu d'argent ils auront sans doute besoin d'un chariot, j'ai pensé à toi isa, mais le tien je pense que c'est pour les pattes ar et après n'est il pas risqué de l'envoyer aussi loin? je ne sais pas, mais j'ai eu quand même bien mal au coeur de voir ces photos, durdur la vie d'un chien plutôt une chienne mais elle ira jusqu'au bout pour ses petits, c'est moche mais que faire? alors voilà la contrariété de cette journée et je ne sais pas trop quoi faire? Bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

il n'y a pas moyen de ramener cette petite et ses chiots en france?ce ne serait pas plus simple?et la soigner correctement ici?il y a des gens qui voyagent vers la bulgarie et retour,il faudrait se bouger pour la faire venir....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

isa merci pour ta réponse je t'envoie ce mail en mp, tu me diras ce que tu en penses après, bisous

----------


## armance

Vla ti pas que notre Isa nationale s'emballe ?!! Marine dit martin dit bretagne ? Non !? ... Ca c'est pour la paix des ménages et du post § 
 Je suis en plein travaux avec un pote pour potentialiser mon logement de Toulouse ...
Bises toutes A++

----------


## catis

Le vent recommence,si les serres s'envolent,je n'ai plus qu'à mettre la clef sous la porte.J'avoue craquer fortement,là ça me gave!!!ras le bol de ce temps pourris,et pas moyen d'avancer le boulot....
bon,on s'absente en plus demain ;on part à midi,on rentre le lendemain à midi,si les serres sont par terre on ne pourra même pas les remonter.Et ça va encore souffler demain,personne ne peut rien pour changer ce temps de merde?siou plait?

----------


## vahick

ici aussi depuis ce matin il pleut sans discontinu bien difficile de trouver une accalmie pour que ma bibiche fasse un tour de jardin !!!
tiens une découverte j'ai une chienne de garde tjrs surprenant pour un léo hier l'infirmière qui passe ts les soirs en ce moment est rentrée ( elle a une télécommande  pour mon portail )sans sonner avant !!!!! oh la la , awaî a alerté le quartier elle aboyait en l'empêchant d'avancer avec une belle énergie !!!!heureusement que la gentille infirmière n'a pas eu  peur!!!!bon courage à ttes pour supporter ce sale temps !!!!

----------


## jaspée

j'ai les boules ce soir et mon saxo est tourneboulé, son p'tit théo est chez le veto entre la vie et la mort... il s'est fait mordre par une vipère (à priori) ce tantot pendant la promenade... il a fait un oedeme de quinke... le véto l'a mis sous perf et oxygène... il vient de m'appeler pour me dire que son etat est stable, mais qu'il faut attendre demain matin...

----------


## catis

merde alors,ça c'est moche pour le ti theo.Tu ne t'en ai pas rendue compte au moment ou il s'est fait mordre?
Ca m'est arrivé avec ellioth,un epagneul,je l'ai vu de suite,direction veto,il a eu 4 piqûres,un anti venin,un toni cardiaque,de la cortisone et un antibiotique,il a été secoué quelques heures,mais il s'en est bien remis,dés le lendemain il se baladait....mais j'etais chez le veto dans la 1/2h,que là,si tu n'as pas vu il a pu se passé du temps.
Comment il a pu se faire mordre avec un temps pareil,les vipères sont de sorties chez vous?Chez nous elles sont ou noyées,ou envolées....
Bon courage ma douce,et bisous à theo et saxo...

----------


## vahick

désolée jaspée pour ton petit compagnon j'espère bien sincèrement qu'il va récuperer.effectivement bizarre une vipère avec ce temps pourri . bon courage saxo doit être bien triste sans son petit camarade

----------


## jaspée

les vipères arrivent par le bateau planquée au chaud dans les palettes de transport, et sur place grace aux transporteurs qui livrent le matériel pour les maisons en construction. J'ai emmené théo chez le véto dès mon retour de promenade car il commencait à tousser, il lui a fait diurétique,cortisone flash, antibio et j'avais une 2 ème injection à faire dans les 2 heures ! la première piqure lui a beaucoup de bien car il a dégonflé à vue d'oeil, mais il a refait la meme chose 1 h après... donc retour chez le véto qui l'a gardé pour la nuit... 
a cette heure, j'attends qu'il m'appelle... sax est à coté de moi, il attend aussi...

----------


## catis

courage ma pepette,tiens nous vite au courrant....les chiens sont costauds pour lutter contre les morsures de vipères,il va tenir le coup!!!!

----------


## Michèle B

oh me.., pauvre   petit Théo 
donne nous vite des nouvelles du véto, 
courage Jaspée, caresses au gros qui doit se demander où est passé son pote

----------


## jaspée

j'ai appelé le veto (x fois depuis ce matin) et j'ai eu enfin quelqu'un au téléphone, théo a passé la nuit  ::  Mais la fille m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait pas en dire plus, que le véto devait me rappeler après sa constultation... comme si il pouvait pas m'appeler avant de consulter...  ::  enfin, c'est p'ete une urgence aussi... mais ca m'énerveeeeeeeeeeeeeee *!!!*

----------


## catis

mais oui,il va s'accrocher ce ti razmokette,c'est costauds ces petites crottes....et puis c'est des chiens de chasse,ça résiste aux vipères les chiens de chasse....si on les soignent bien...et là c'est le cas....
Souvent les chasseurs ne soignent pas leurs chiens mordus,alors parfois ils meurent,et ils sont bien surpris....je me rappele d'un qui avait perdu sa chienne comme ça et qui etait tout surpris,persuadé que les chiens ne peuvent pas mourrir d'une morsure de vipère,il n'arrêtait pas de pleurer,je l'avais vu la veille,sa chienne etait encore en vie,elle etait revenue à pied de la chasse,je lui avais dis d'aller chez le veto en urgence,mais non,pourquoi?et lelendemain elle etait partie...il aura compris pour les suivant,mais bon,quand un chien se fait mordre c'est direction veto direct...
Et là,je pense qu'il fait ce qu'il faut...ton theo va vite revenir...
Bon,nous on file à la rochelle tout à l'heure,il reste du taf avant de partir...on va dormir dans la voiture et rentrer demain,une escapade...
Mon père nous a offert deux places pour bartabas,mais on n'a pas de quoi se payer l'hotel, et le camping-car fuite du plafond,donc dodo bagnole,l'aventure quoi!!!!!ça va nous faire du bien!!!!

----------


## jaspée

profitez en bien ! le soleil a l'air de vouloir revenir... vous le méritez toutes les 2 !! gros bisous  ::

----------


## jaspée

l'assistante vient de rappeler, état stable, le véto me rappelle dès qu'il a 2 mm.... je sais que c'est pas bien, mais je bouille comme une cocotte et je suis incapable de faire quoi que ce soir a part tourner en rond... il a du boulot, tant mieux pour lui... mais moi je veux des nouvelles de ma crevette !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## jaspée

p'tit théo est sur mes g'noux !!!! il est encore à moitié ko mais il respire bien !! saxo est super content, il a levé la tête dans la voiture quand je suis sorti de chez le véto et il a remué la queue !! théo lui a sauté sur le poil avec plein de léchouilles !!
que du bonheur !! Merci a toutes pour votre soutien et vos croisages de papattes !!!  ::

----------


## Michèle B

super , je suis super contente que Théo ait retrouvé sa maison 
il est costaud le p'tit mec ,
gros calins à Théo ,aujourd'hui je pense qu'il  il va profiter un max des genoux

----------


## jaspée

ho oui, il a deja commencé !! c'est tout juste si je peux bouger !! et saxo fait des allers retours pour vérifier qu'il est bien là !!
 ::

----------


## vahick

super , je suis vraiment contente pour toi et tes compagnons ça auraitété trop injuste alors qu'il y a si peu de temps que tu as récupéré ta " miniature à 4 pattes !!!

----------


## jaspée

merci mes amies !! je vous aime très fort !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les filles, je suis dégoûtée surtout pour ne pas avoir vu ni pu soutenir jaspée, depuis hier quand je viens sur rescue je n'ai plus aucune nouvelles, sauf ce soir où j'ai peu découvrir le stress de jaspée avec un super dénouement, je ne comprens pas pourquoi je n'ai rien reçu, ce site est bizarre parfois, le principal est que tout ce soit bien arrangé pour jaspée et son amour de boule de poils. moi aujourdhui véto pour mon chien, la prise de sang est nettement meilleure et on change le traitement car dimanche il m'a encore fait un malaise et j'ai peur qu'il reste dans ses malaises, donc on met un antibio un peu plus puissant pour ses problèmes de peau, et un nouveau traitement pour son arthrose, mais traitement très doux vu son âge, ce véto et sa femme sortent de l'école de nantes et ils sont plus que super!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## jaspée

t'inquiète po ma chantal, sur une journée, pas facile de suivre ! petit théo est sur mes genoux et va bien... il a un traitement pour quelquejours encore avec antihistaminiques ++ j'ai une injection à lui faire demain et une autre après demain...
par contre, ce soir, c'est moi qui déraille, suis comme isa.. chaude, tête lourde, mal partout dans mes articulations... vais aller me coucher avec mes boules de poils !!
bisous les filles !!  ::

----------


## Coline54

Coucou les filles cela fait une semaine que je ne suis pas venue sur le site et je vois que Jaspée a encore eu des frayeurs... heureusement tout fini bien.... bonne escapade Cath et Isa (oups si ça se trouve z'êtes déjà rentrées)
caresses a la belle troupe de 4 pattes de la file

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et bonne fête du 1er mai avec de gros bisounounours.. donc aujourdh'ui on ne fait rien!!!! facile à dire n'est ce pas ? sinon pour changer il a plu ce matin!!! celui qui me dit que l'on va manquer d'eau n'a qu'a venir ici, il va comprendre, bref, sinon j'espère que le petit théo de Jaspée va bien et elle aussi d'ailleurs, à force de puiser dans sa super énergie, elle commence à fatiguer un peu alors un peu de repos jaspée pense aussi un peu à toi, isa a fait la même chose mais a bien dû se reposer un peu. Sinon hier véto avec mon chien pour prise de sang, son foie est pour ainsi dire revenu à la norme, ouf!!!sinon encore un peu d'antibio toujours pour son problème de peau dû au fait qu'il a mangé la nourriture pour chats. Sinon pour son arthrose cosequ.., on verra, il m'a demandé de lui tél dans 20 jours pour lui donner le résultat ou pas. Hier il a encore fait un malaise comme le dimanche de Pâques et il pense que c'est un malaise vingual et que c'est la douleur qu'il a qui le fait perdre connaissance. Ce n'est pas évident et j'ai encore eu très peur. Sinon ma famille roukinof commence sa période de chasse !!! hier un merle que j'ai réussi à sauver et un petit lapin!!!! là je suis dégoûtée, petites elles sont, elles ramènent un lapin aussi gros qu'elles, en plus je ne suis pas du tout d'accord pour qu'elles tuent des lapins, mais que faire??? pas facile car je ne peux pas les suivre. Bref alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre chantal !! que de souci avec tous ces minous !! c'est vrai que la chasse est ancré dans leurs gênes pour eux;.. et hélas, on peut pas y faire grand chose... a part vivre dans une bulle !
p'tit théo dort sur mes genoux, ca l'a secoué pas mal quand meme cette morsure !!
sinon j'espère que ton prinz va mieux, j'ai honte car je ne t'ai meme pas demandé de  nouvelles de ce pauvre tit père !! je ne savais pas que les chiens faisaient des malaises vaguals (ou vaguaux.. ??)
j'ai eu un p'tit chien qui faisait des malaises comme ca, à l'emporte piece, en fait il était épileptique... mais il est mort à 15 ans !
bon courage ma belle et grosses papouilles à tes poilus !!
on ne sait pas si les bretonnes sont de retour parmi nous... j'espère qu'elles ont passé une bonne soirée !!
a bientot les filles !! :: et plein de bonheur à toutes !!!!

----------


## catis

me voilà de retour mes belles,complêtement claquée,mais de retour,dormir dans la voiture ce n'est plus de notre âge....
Le spectacle de bartabas etait super,ça nous a fait un bien fou de sortir de notre trou....
On est arrivées à la rochelle à 17h30 pour un spectacle à 20h30,alors on a eu le temps de s'installer...
C'etait super!!!
Ca me donne envie de remonter rapidemment à cheval!!!
Sinon,bien contente pout theo,mais je n'etait pas trop inquiète,les petits razmokettes comme ça sont increvables!!!!il va bien se reposer puis va rapidemment retourner fouiller la campagne,histoire de voir s'il y a encore une vipère à trainer dans le coin!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, enfin notre isa de retour!!sinon jaspée c'est bien vagual et non vingual!!je suis nulle, bref, sinon ce midi mon chien est tombé à l'étage en marchant, je suis assez inquiète, en fait quand je touche son cou il s'étire et pleure un peu, j'ai l'impression qu'il a du se démettre quelque chose au niveau du cou mais je ne pense pas que c'est comme nous, on ne peut pas le manipuler, je pense qu'il tombe car il a comme un malaise provoqué par son cou, en fait depuis qu'il a cette espère d'eczema devant son poitrail il a toujours le cou plié pour se lècher et je pense que cela vient de cela, je vais tél au véto demain pour voir ce qu'il va me dire... je ne suis pas trop rassurée en plus je pars pour 15 jours dans le sud samedi matin, alors on verra, je vais prendre comme tout le monde un jour à la fois, bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour à toutes !!! 
BON 1er mai à vous.
depuis samedi, j'ai une tornade à la maison et cela déménage.
Le temps a été tellement pourri que je n'ai pas fait de photos encore !!! 
Bonne intégration dans la meute, une bombasse qui a du caractère et comme j'aime.
Bon rétablissemnt au p'tit bout de cul Théo. c'est pas vraiment un temps pour les vipères !!!
Chantal  ma mâtine avec l'age avait des instabilités au niveau des cervicales et un ostéopathe l'a remise sur pattes, les malaises qui tu évoques me fait penser  à elle comme une coupure de courant  sans perte de connaissance. j'ai consulté un osthépathe et en deux séances + de la mésothérapie il l'a bien soulagé.
contente de savoir que les deux miss se sont bien distraites devant le ballet équestre de Bartabas.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

BonjourManou et merci pour tes conseils. J'ai déjà regardé sur les pages jaunes mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'ostéopathe dans mon coin, je vais tél au véto demain pour d'abord savoir ce qu'il en pense et après si je dois consulter un ostéo et où. Sinon moi j'ai des problèmes de dos depuis longtemps, j'ai une ceinture dans laquelle je mets une poche avec un liquide que je fais chauffer au micro ondes. Donc je l'ai fait chauffer, je l'ai appliqué sur sa nuque et ensuite je l'ai massé avec de l'huile à l'arnica!!! et lui???? et bien il passait sa langue pour me faire comprendre que cela lui plaisait beaucoup!!!! monsieur aime les massages!!!!!comme tout le monde je pense.Alors vivement demain que je sache un peu quoi faire. Je ne peux pas venir dans ton coin Manou c'est trop loin. Sinon cet après midi, encore un cadavre de petit lapin, je pense que c'est ma grande extra terrestre qui l'a ramené car depuis je ne la vois plus, elle sait très bien que je vais la gronder, bref alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## manou 85

Je te mets la liste je me souviens ou tu habites  !!

http://www.osteopathe-veterinaire.eu/

Tu sais c'est difficile d'empêcher un chat de chasser c'est instinctif chez eux surtout les fifilles car malgré qu'elles boulottent bien chez leur maitre. c'est leur exercice quotidien  koi !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Manou,j'avais le site tout à l'heure mais je n'arrivais pas à voir, maintenant j'ai trouvé grace à toi, je donnerais des nouvelles suivant ce que le véto va me dire demaine, bisous et un grand merci

----------


## catis

Bon,tout d'abords chantal:j'ai une super recette de paté de lapin qui me viens de ma mère,maintenant que tu as d'excellentes chasseuses chez toi qui te ramènent le repas,veux-tu la recette? ::  :: 
Manou85 qui a pris une bombasse tornadeuse,là,j'ai pas de recette,pourtant je pense avoir mangé du chien en asie(au laos) il y a fort longtemps,mais j'avoue que je l'ignorais et que je n'ai pas pris la recette,dommage,ça pourrait servir.
Jaspée:toujours en asie,au laos,j'ai mangé du boa,toujours pas pris la recette,dommage,avec un spécialiste qui va te ramener des vipères ,maintenant ,tu aurais pu faire du ragout de serpent...Ca doit se cuisiner comme les anguilles,en matelote,non?
Bon,je vais me faire des amies de la PA sur ce site,moi,...mais c'etait la guerre et on avait faim...et oui...et c'est vrai en plus...c'etait en 1972/75...c'etait pas hier...
Pour chantal encore:bien sûr qu'il aime les massages ton vieux déglingué,evidemment,comme tout le monde,donc voilà la prescription,massage du coup et du dos matin,midi et soir  pendant 2 mois....il y en a un qui va m'aimer...bien sûre,je parle de masser le chien,pas ton bonhomme,lui un coup de pied aux fesses et basta,non mais...Ah,je les aime toujours aussi fort ces bonhommes.... 
Bon,voilà,j'ai été voir des premières infirmières pour cet été,qui meproposent un 40aine de jours de boulot cet été,grosse grosse tournée de 50 personnes par jour,les sous vont rentrer...si je vais là je devrais gagner autour de 20000 euros en un été,de début juillet à mi septembre,ça semble beaucoup,mais ça va surtout combler mon découvert de 15000 euros,et ce serait déjà génial....et me laisser un peu de trésorerie pour me payer des glaces cet été qui sera très très chaud,je le sent...je ne vais pas rigoler cet été,mais bon....

----------


## vahick

eh bien super projet pour cet été isa avec un résultat interessant même si ça te laissera peu de temps de farniente tu vas sûrement courir après le temps pour tt faire car tes 4 pattes te demanderont tjrs de précieux moments . bon courage d'avance . bises et caresses à répartir !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes,,et bien voilà notre isa préférée (ce n'est pas dur car il n'y en a qu'une) de retour. Ce matin je pense, après avoir lu son dernier message, et j'ai vraiment décidé de lui décerner un diplôme???? et oui? mais seulement si les autres amies de ce post sont d'accord??? soit lui décerner une "toque d'or pour ses talents de cuisinière sans diplôme" qu'en pensez vous??? de toute façon elle peut dire tout ce qu'elle veut et inventer n'importe quelle recette.....je ne mangerais pas chez elle et surtout pas ses escargots baveux; burk et elle le sait!!! sinon très contente qu'elle puisse enfin remonter son compte qui la ronge quand même depuis un bon moment, comme quoi patience et longueur de temps font bon ménage et amènent parfois des bonnes solutions. Sinon ici encore temps breton!!!!donc ciel gris souris et sol trempé!!!!vive le grand nord et bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

Et du lapin,elle est super ma recette de paté de lapin...avec tes arrivées innopinées de lapins prêt à cuisiner...
Ici super grand beau soleil,tee shirt et repiquage à la pelle de petits plans,le bonheur est dans le prés...

----------


## armance

bisous les filles pas connectée depuis ma dernière intervention j'ai tremblé en lisant le post pour razmoquette : ouf costaud ces petits !
bises A++ quand j'aurai une connection

----------


## michele

Bonjour les filles et les poilus !!!!!!!!!!
c bon déménagement terminé ..état des lieux fait ....et aller retour à la déchetterie .......mes déménageurs
étaient tellement en formes , qu'ils ont même amener les poubelles , trop forts !!
Merci Armance ..c le bonheur , les chiens courts comme des fous , se dorent au soleil et m'encouragent
kan ils me voient tondre !! par contre , j'ai marché sur mes lunettes (pour lire ) hier en enlevant une partie
du pied de lavande Grrrr !! g plus qu'un oeil !!! je vais perdre un ongle main gauche et je ne dors plus ..des 
fourmis dans les mains !!! à par ça c le top !!! 
Gros bisous et bonne journée !!

----------


## jaspée

ha les joies du jardinage de printemps !! faut pas oublier que c'est dangereux parfois !!
razmot va bien, meme si ses cachets le cassent completement... du coup, c'est calme à la maison ! Saxo traine la patte à matin... 30 mg de m...xicam vont peut etre arranger les choses !!
demain, route les ardennes... aurais surement du mal à me connecter... mais je pense que je pourrais lire la suite des delicieuses recettes de not isa décorée de l'ordre de "l'escargot d'or" !!  :: 
allez , je file préparer mes bagages et ceux des neveux, sans oublier les ouafs !!! au fait, tes croquettes isa, font le bonheur de mes 2 loupiots !! j'en ai recommandé ! 
et Théo va avoir une ptite soeur... mais ceci est une autre histoire !!!  ::

----------


## michele

Théo va avoir une petite soeur ?????? je suis curieuse ................ C koi cette histoire , vue qu'il vient d'un refuge ??? T enceinte ma biche ??? vs adoptez une tite chienne ???? 
les filles kan vous venez à La Rochelle , vs n'êtes plus très loin de Royan et g des lits de dispo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! de plus je serais ravis de vous rencontrer en vrai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! à bon entendeur ...................
Bonne journée et bisousssssssssssssssssss

----------


## catis

Ben oui,michele,mais le spectacle de bartabas,c'etait juste lundi soir pour nous,maintenant on n'est pas prête de retourner dans le coin...
Et puis,on a bien dormi dans la voiture,enfin,pour être juste on avait emmené eros,et il a bien dormi,lui...
Mais il ne nous a pas empêché de dormir,il ne ronfle pas,c'est plutôt le confort qui a manqué,vu notre grand âge,ces folies deviennent difficiles à supporter...on aurait dormi n'importe ou,avant,et maintenant on a besoin d'un bon lit bien confortable....deux petites vieilles,c'est décourageant.
Sinon,aujourd'hui j'ai préparés tout plein d'escargots beurrés aillés,rien que pour chantal...

----------


## catis

Theo,une petite soeur...bon,ce n'est pas jaspée qui est enceinte,c'est sûre,vu son grand âge à elle aussi...ce n'est pas saxo qui a fauté,il les a perdues sur la route,toutes les deux,alors...Theo aussi d'ailleurs...
En fait c'est ton zhom qui a une maitresse de 25 ans,et qui lui a fait une petite?...bon,je ne pense pas non plus,tu ne le dirais pas sur ce ton là;
Donc je donne ma langue pour savoir qui a donné une petite soeur à theo...

----------


## jaspée

ca c'st bien fait pour vous catis, vous auriez dit que c'etait sur la rochelle votre spectable... avant de partir... vous auriez eu un lit... bande de bétines... comme dirait mon mec..
et pour le reste... ai vu la tiote pour la première fois ce soir... ai pris la première qui est venue me voir... la toute petite d'une portée dont les laissés pour compte seront eutanasiés.....
fin des commentaires... on est pas des boeufs...
J AI CRAQUE........................ ET LA PLUS PETITE SANS AVENIR AUSSI.!!!......................... FIN DE L HISTOIRE
 ::

----------


## catis

Oui,j'avais bien pensé à Royan,et j'aurais envoyé un MP à michele ,mais c'est quand même en dessous de La Rochelle,donc pas sur notre route de retour,et on voulait rentrer vite le matin,mon père etant resté à la maison jusqu'au mardi 8h,puis direction les manifs du 1er mai...et les filles enfermées dans la maison,on se devait de rentrer vite.En arrivant à 12h30,c'etait super,elles n'avaient pas trop attendues,mais plus tard ça aurait été embêtant.
Du coup on a fait la rochelle-la roche sur yon,on est donc remontées sur notre route,puis on a pioncé sur un parking avant de repartir.
Donc te voilà avec un petit chat.Tu devrais en prendre deux,ils joueraient ensemble et deux chats ensemble,c'est plus rigolo,demande à chantal ce qu'elle en pense...quant à saxo,il va adorer,il va  en faire une seule bouchée....vu comment leo le tente...
Bon,je file mepréparer pour lemarché,bises,isa...;

----------


## jaspée

un chat ?? ma pauvre isa, nettoie tes lunettes ma biche ! c'est une chienne !! ::

----------


## catis

Tu as pris une chienne?Avec trois chiens tu va rigoler...tu es certaine que saxo va l'accepter?sans la bouffer?

----------


## jaspée

d'abord, j'ai que 2chiens, ils sont stérilisés, et elle a 1 mois...
ensuite, je la prend ou elle meurt.... 
tu fais quoi toi avec tes grands discours et un léo "maigre" en plus ????

----------


## catis

ben moi,j'ai laissé les voisins tuer les chiots de lula,que veux-tu justement que je fasse avec 5 ou 6  chiots(je ne sais plus combien il y avait de vivants)en plus des trois gros....et puis je ne me leurre pas,un jour on va récupérer lula et samba...je sais,c'est moche,mais  même si ma situation financière va bientôt s'améliorer,je ne nous vois pas avec 10 chiens à la maison....et pour placer des croisés berger,merçi bien....
Enfin,oui,c'est bien que tu l'ai pris,et arrivée petite  saxo devrait s'y faire,je te disais qu'il allait la bouffer par rapport au tendre chien chien qu'on a vu se jeter sur eros...qui a finit par guérir,et le tiens,il a l'oreille désenflée?mais c'etait pour rire,j'espère bien qu'il ne va pas la bouffer,quand même ,une petite merdeuse...
Qu'elle taille elle fera adulte?
Quand au poids d'eros,je ne vois pas bien ce que ça viens faire là,il est toujours maigrichon,malgrés trois repas,sans doute un problême digestif,mais comme il n'a pas la diarrhée et qu'il est en forme,la veto dit de le laisser comme ça.Elle pense qu'il va grossir après sa castration,qui ne devrait plus tarder,on attends quelques rentrés de sous et on coupera.Qui veux des rognons blancs?il parait que c'est délicieux.Enfin chez les cochons en tous les cas.Et là je n'ai pas de recette...Je ne mange pas de ces choses là.

----------


## catis

Et bien,les dernières élections vous ont rendues moroses?il n'y a que moi à être joyeuse?jaspée fait la gueule,elle m'agresse sur mes "longs discours"sans que je comprenne pourquoi,chantal,les michele,manou ,vahick, armance et compagnie ont disparues,alors,rien à dire?
Si vous faites toutes la gueule,je ne vous inviterais pas à mon mariage,na!!!
Sinon,j'ai raté une photo ce matin,eros etait couché contre tana,dans le même sens et la même position qu'elle,mais il s'est levé dés mon arrivée,alors pas moyen de prendre la photo,c'est une sauterelle ce merdeux!!!
Bon,cath va chez la dentiste,je file m'occuper des bestioles....

----------


## vahick

non , non , je n'ai pas disparue , seulement bien occupée avec la visite de mon fils , donc réunions de famille avec sa jeune soeur en autres  à douarnenez devant un repas pantagruélique de homards grillés , crabes et langoustines plus le jardin où je passe bcp de temps , je n'ai pas bcp de rendement !!!!mais je suis tjrs contente de vous lire sauf quand c'est pour exprimer sa mauvaise humeur en s'en prenant à toi isa ; n'est - ce pas jaspée ? quelle mouche t'a piqué ? chacune mène sa vie à sa manière et il faut un minimum de tolérance si les autres ne font pas les mêmes choix .là c'est l'ainée qui parle !!!! tiens j'ai découvert hier qu' awaï était super protectrice elle a grogné quand mon infirmière m'a approchée !!!!je ne sais pas trop si je dois la féliciter ou au contraire lui interdire cette attitude !!!!! bonne journée à toutes , le temps n'est pas trop moche ce matin ici .

----------


## catis

Mais enfin,tu ne va pas laisser awai bouffer ton infirmière quand même!!!Non,je pense que tu ne dois pas la laisser faire,si tu ne dis rien elle va se sentir encouragée et risque de faire pire une autre fois,et de la mordre,ce serait embêtant.Awai doit-être capable de déterminer quand on te fais des soins ou quand tu es en danger,et ne pas grogner si pas nécéssaire.Pense toujours qu'un jour tu pourrais tomber par terre avec un col cassé par exemple,ou un malaise,et si elle ne laisse pas les pompiers approcher,elle risque de mal finir,entre sa vie et la tienne ils n'hesiterons pas....Non,tu ne dois pas la laisser faire.
J'ai eu le problême un jour avec un petit chien,c'est à coup de batons que je l'ai chassé dans une chambre pour pouvoir approcher son maitre.Mais c'etait un petit chien,avec awai,ce serait difficile si elle attaquait.Soit prudente quand même...
Quant à jaspée je na sais pas non plus trop qu'elle mouche l'a piquée,je nai pas l'impression d'avoir dit quoi que ce soit de désobligeant vers elle,je me suis juste moquée de son adoption...j'ai bien le droit quand même,on est toutes pareilles,on craque...ou on ne craque pas mais on encaisse...on sert les dents.Je n'ai pas bien compris le rapport avec mon leo maigre et mes grands discours,comme si je faisais la morale à quiconque,et des grands discours?à qui?s'il y en a une qui fait la morale aux autres,ce n'est certainement pas moi.Enfin,elle est sans doute juste grognon par rapport aux élections et elle s'en prends à moi par défaut?d'un autre coté son message est de 18h20,avant qu'on sache...
Bon,je vais attendre qu'elle me dise ce qu'elle a contre moi,et ce que j'ai pu dire de vexant,et si je n'ai pas le droit de moquer les copines qui adoptent je me taierais,mais on va bien s'ennuyer sur le post.Parce-que c'est bon de se moquer des roukinoffs,de razmoquette,de crevette sauteuse et j'en passe...

----------


## jaspée

isa, ma biche, je te présente toutes mes excuses... je viens de relire mon message et effectivement il est pas sympa du tout surtout qu'il manque la moitié du message ! vu comme ca, c'est très désobligeant !! la connexion dans les ardennes rame de plus en plus, c'est une horreur, je peux meme po mettre de smiley !!
je parlais de léo maigrichon vu que la tiote crevette va ressembler à razmot, et y'aura 2 raisons de plus pour faire gaffe ou on mettra les pieds ! ensuite, si saxo ne fait pas la différence entre un léo maigrichon (mais que est plus gros qque lui) une mini razmot et un lapin... je suis mal barrée !!
voila ! a part ca tout va bien dans la france profonde... il ne pleut presque pas !! lol !!
bisous mes chéries !:!

----------


## catis

ah bon,j'etais triste au lieu d'être joyeuse de bientôt pouvoir me marier,mais triiiiste...si tu savais!!!!tu va être obligée de venir te faire pardonner,je veux des calinous!!!!
Bon,donc j'ai vu deux cabinets infirmiers ces derniers temps et je ne sais pas quoi faire,ou c'est trop,ou c'est trop peu.
Je suis désespérée...Alors dans un cabinet,je bosse bien cet été,gros chiffre d'affaire,ça me remonte mes comptes,mais plus besoin de moi le reste de l'année,et comme je devrais lacher mon cabinet actuel,plus RIEN le reste de l"année,et le gain de l'été ne suffira pas pour un an.
Ou alors un cabinet idem,gros chiffre l'été,plein de sous,mais besoin de moi toute l'année,c'est à dire toutes les vacances scolaires(même noel,voyez le topo avec mes cagouilles et les marchés de noel)et entre 5/6 jours de boulot par mois,trop;beaucoup trop.Ca me ferais gagner plus que lorsque j'etais infirmière avant les escargots,ce me ferait remonter mes charges comme une malade,pas acceptable...
Je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Comme exemple,quelqu'un qui gagne1200 euros par mois,donc environ 15000 euros sur un an,en net,a un revenu brut de 25000 euros au moins.Et là ça m'irais bien.25000 euros brut par an.Ca me laisserais 1200 euros par mois,bien...Sauf que le premier cabinet me permettrais de gagner 15000 euros dans l'été,puis rien.Et le deuxième 20000 euros dans l'été,mais 50000 sur l'année...et là je dis non,car c'est retour des charges sociales et la fin de la ferme,ce que je ne veux surtout pas.Je ne sais pas quoi faire.D'un coté je gagne pas mal,mais ensuite rien,je perds tout,de l'autre beaucoup trop de boulot.J'ai tenté de leur proposer de trouver une deuxième remplaçante pour bosser avec nous,c'est déjà arrivé,ça ferait un chiffre annuel de 20/25000 euros brut,donc un revenu mensuel au smic soit environ 1000 euros,qui me suffirait bien,et qui me permettrais de retrouver une vie normale....merde alors,me voilà empêtrée dans les chiffres et bien embêtée....
Je ne sais pas quoi faire,je suis juste certaine que je vais sortir de ma poisse cet été,mais à quel prix?si ma vie doit redevenir un enfer c'est dur....

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !!! 

Pas facile, Isa tout cela.  C'est un choix de vie.

J'ai fait deux pré-visite cet aprem; un qui m'a ravit. je suis contente  que ce toutou est une deuxième chance dans une famille sympa bien structurée avec une copinette de 2 ans.
l'autre, une maison dans un triste état, sale, pas rangée déjà une copine mais infestée de puces, plus de poils au cul, colorée avec de la teinture et des personnes sous tutelle, pas la mère qui adopte le chien mais la fille en accueil à 50 km de là et absente pendant trois semaines et un we chez ses parents.......
Ma troupe est en forme et je rame avec la bombasse qui a entrepris les grands travaux dans mon jardin.
Bonne soirée.

----------


## jaspée

laisse moi deviner nanou, ta bombasse fait du jardinage !!! j'en connais un autre qui pourrait te donner un coup de main !! si tu veux, je te le prête !!
isa ma chérie, si tu veux te marier, je s'rais ton témoin pour me faire pardonner s'il le faut !!
pour ton boulot... un 50 % avec cath ????
allez, gros poutous à tout le monde, m'en retourne dans ma p'tite famille, on va manger des anchois !! de l'ile d'yeu, fatalement !!! lol !!!

----------


## catis

Oui,justement on se cherche des temointes...viens donc te faire pardonner,c'est une bonne idée....
non,Cath ne veut pas changer,elle a déjà une tournée pas loin,agréable,avec deux infiemières pas trop jeunes qui commencent à lever le pied,ce qui fait qu'elle devrait travailler un peu plus,donc assez comme ça,elle ne les lachera pas....ce serait couillon de lacher la proie pour l'ombre,on ne sais pas qui sont ces infirmières...on pourrait avoir de sales surprises.
Mais ,après grosse discussion en repiquant du persil,la décision a été prise,je choisit le cabinet qui me propose moins de jours et juste l'été,et comme j'aurais du repos  j'essaye de garder ma tournée actuelle en leur faisant quelques jours cet été,en aout je ne travaillerais que 11 jours,je peux leur faire quelques jours(entre 7 et 9),et en juillet je bosse 16  jours(je peux leur faire 4/5 jours)ce qui est pas mal pour l'été...et du coup je garde ma petite tournée pour l'année et j'aurais bien bossé cet été...je refuse de faire de ma vie un enfer pour du fric.
Vous vous rendez compte que je n'ai jamais gagné 50000 euros de chiffre d'affaire,de toute ma vie d'infirmière,mon plus gros chiffre a été de 36000 euros durant les 15 dernières années,et je payais des impots,et des charges,l'enfer,je ne veux plus de ce boulet à mes pieds,il me faut de l'argent mais s'il me reste un smic je serais très heureuse,ça fait une éternité que je n'ai plus de quoi m'acheter ne serait-ce qu'une paire de chaussettes,alors un peu de trésorerie me rendra très heureuse,mais je ne veux plus d'une vie d'esclave du travail,pour qui,pour quoi?
Voilà,donc je vais au moins lourds et je vais essayer de  ménager la chêvre et le choux et de garder ma tournée actuelle.

----------


## catis

ah oui manou,j'ai oublié,ta bombasse jardineuse,envoi là moi,je suis justement en plein jardinage,avec tout plein de choses à planter,semer etc...
Bon,en même temps,j'ai une wwoofeuse brésiliènne qui doit bientôt arriver,c'est sans doute mieux pour le jardinage....

----------


## manou 85

cela dépend de ce qu'elle sait faire ta woofeuse du Brazzil.

Ma jardineure piétine, creuse, traque tout ce qui bouge dans le jardin. les lézards quand il fait bo, les maladroits hannetons. Même les taupes sont harcelées bref plus un jardin mais un champ de mines.
IL pleut mais il ne fait pas froid mais c'est humide......aec un peu de chance pas toute la journée.
La bombasse est encore sous la couette les autres sont affalés sur le KNP? empilés pour se tenir chaud après bien sur une distribution de biscuits.
Bonne journée à toutes.

----------


## saphoshiba

bonjours à toutes 
pas de connection sur rescue depuis 3 semaines pourquoi??? et avec l'aide de l'equipe rescue me revoilou
c'est avec grand plaisir que je lis vos aventures à toutes 
isa je pense que tu as fais le bon choix pour ton boulot pense à ta vie privée c'est trés important pour le moral 
car je suis comme tu le dis une "esclave du travail" depuis que je suis dans le sud suite à mon divorce à 50ans
je travaille 7j/7 pas de vacances plus de vie de famille mon travail était ma bouée de secours mon seul bonheur 
mes 3 chiens et mes 2 chats
ici il fait beau pas de pluie tout est sec
A bientôt

----------


## catis

Sinon,dans moins d'un mois lulla sera de nouveau en chaleurs,il y aura de nouveau des petits à tuer,c'est vraiment déprimant...elle a eu ses petits fin février,donc je ne sais pas trop mais elle sera en chaleur mi juin?je crois,ses dernières chaleurs etaient mi décembre,prise fin décembre,petits fin février...
Qui a une solution?la pillule semble être une sacrée cochonerie,en plus c'est à donner tous les jours et parfois je saute un jour,au moins une fois par semaine ça arrive,dans ce cas je doute de l'efficacité???je suis assez démunie.Je vais laisser tomber,comme la dernière fois,elle ne veux pas payer de stérilisation,je n'ai pas un sous ,tant pis!!je deviens fataliste...et puis jaspée adore les pauvres perdus,je lui garderais la portée,hein ma tendre?il va être heureux ton saxo avec plein de petits boudins à bouffer...
Non,je blague,je ne laisserais  pas vivre de pauvres croisés berger ratés voués à être malheureux,mieu encore vaut la fin...de toute façon,ils ne voudraient pas les garder,il suppriment déjà des chatons à la pelle,encore trois hier...je ne les ai pas vus...
donc,qui a de bonnes idées?

----------


## jaspée

sequestre la durant une semaine ??
je parle de lulla... la pilule est une bonne solution, pilule cochonnerie comme tous les médocs...mais moins pire que du tuer tous ses bébés !
sinon stérilisation et on te donne un coup de main !
et non, Saxo ne veut pas jouer les papa poules trop longtemps... il a mal aux pattes mon pauvre loulou, meme si sa peau est nickelle en ce moment !! peut etre tes croquettes ma douce ?? mais plus de cortisone depuis prèsque un mois... et plus de gratouille non plus ! c'est un miracle !!!
enfin, pourvu que ca dure !!!

----------


## manou 85

bah vraiment la pillule ce n'est pas le pied mais plutôt que de la laisser porter...alors que cela fait peu de temps que.........on peut lui donner la pillule pour ce coup......;et on prévoit pour les prochaines chaleurs (celle de l'hiver) on se fait une cagnotte et tu la kidnappes  et zou chez le véto..... qu'en penses tu ??

Je l'ai donné à ma petite chienne, cardiaque qui avait plus de dix, elle l'a prit pendant 4 ans sans pb. ::

----------


## catis

Mon problême pour la pillule est qu'il faut la donner tous les jours pendant un mois je crois,ou  plus,et je n'y vais pas forcément tous les jours,i m'arrive de sauter un ou deux jours dans la semaine,parce-que je ne peux pas y aller,je travaille dur,et passer 1h là-bas est parfois impossible,du coup je ne suis pas certaine que ce serait efficace comme pillule,alors donner un truc qui ne fonctionnera pas...
Elle serait peut-être OK pour une stérilisation,je vais lui en parler quand même.Si vous suivez un peu,et qu'elle paye une partie,ça serait bien.
j'irais cet aprèm en discuter avec eux.

----------


## manou 85

Me semble que la pillule peut être donner au début des chaleurs pendant une semaine.
sinon vois pour une stérilisation pis on fait une cotise.
c'est pas une vie que de fabriquer des BB pour les jeter dès leur naissance.
en revenant de la ballade des ouafs une miniscule chose toute noire a traversé la route.........un chaton d'un mois tout racho......quatre chiens dasn la voiture pas moyen de le prendre je vais y retourner ce matin.
Bonne journée à toutes.
Le temps doit favoriser les douleurs pour ton Saxo.

----------


## jaspée

surement manou, en plus c'est humide dans les ardennes... pas top non plus !! 
suis ok pour le dognapping pour la stérilisation !
 ::

----------


## Michèle B

pourquoi ne pas faire une injection pour éviter les chaleurs de Lulla ? 

catis je peux aller  passé 2 jours à l'ascencion , par contre ma troupe canine devra m'accompagné , je dors dans mon fourgon avec eux , je ne suis pas habituée  aux gros travaux mais on peut essayer , tu me dis si t'es enfin vous etes ok

----------


## jaspée

waouh !! Micheleb.. tu ne sais pas dans quoi tu t'engages... mais c'est que du bonheur !!!!  ::

----------


## catis

On a une wwoofeuse brésiliènne qui arrive lundi matin...Donc la caravane sera habitée...
J'ai compris que tu parle de dormir dans ton camion,mais bon,question confort...
Sinon,ça dépends beaucoup du temps,si tu viens avec tes chiens et qu'il pleut comme ces derniers jours,ce n'est pas la peine,c'est l'enfer...Même pas moyen d'aller les balader,et je ne parle pas de faire du jardinage,le potager est noyé sous la flotte,c'est le déluge...
Et s'il fait trop chaud c'est l'enfer aussi si tu dois tenir tes chiens enfermés quand on bosse au labo par exemple,je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire michele,à part attendre de voir la meteo,car si le déluge continu on va sortir le radeau et les méduses....
Bon,sinon,mes deux vieux veulent bien payer pour faire une piqûre  pour empêcher les chaleurs de lula,donc piqûre pour cette fois ,on avisera pour la suite...
Donc on attends une bresillienne pour potager,c'est bien,non?
Et peut-être michele si le déluge s'arrête car sinon elle garderais un mauvais souvenir de nous en train de ramer....C'est surtout pour ses titou,si le temps est pourris et qu'elle est en camion,ça peut vite devenir durdur pour eux...;
Voilà...
Donc,ici, déluge,pas crachin breton,non,déluge!!!!on voulait de l'eau,on en a!!!

----------


## jaspée

pas de déluge dans les ardennes, ce serait plutot un avant gout de l'enfer ! 29.4 à l'ombre (il est 17 h) et + de 42 au soleil !!
les loulous sont ramassés au frais... et ca roupille dur !!
mon z'hom irait bien voir ta brésilienne !! depuis que l'ecole de Samba de nantes est venue à l'ile d'yeu, il en rêve !!  ::  faut dire qu'elles avaient des costumes superbes... et un déhanché....  ::

----------


## catis

ah oui?ça va être sympa la semaine prochaine?je ne pense pas que le déhanché soit bien utile pour planter les patates,mais bon....
Oui,ici,déluge,et il fait froid en prime....

----------


## Michèle B

bon tu me diras comment est le temps est chez toi 

pour dormir dans mon fourgon pas de soucis, il est isolé, j'ai un lit et des WC chimique, ben v'oui j'ai fait des concours  de pistage, RU et agility avec mes chiens donc je partais mes week end de repos  et ce même en hiver 


pour tes petits vieux c'est déjà une bonne chose qu'ils acceptent la piqure pour cette fois ci

----------


## catis

la semaine on a beaucoup de travail,mais vraiment beaucoup,à un point que tu n'imagine pas,je n'aurais pas le temps de discuter,de me balader,j'aurais aimé te reçevoir avec un minimum de disponibilité,et là je n'aurais le temps de rien,il faudra bosser,bosser et bosser encore...je tiens à te prévenir....les conditions ne seront pas optimum,mais j'ai toutes mes patates à mettre et c'est du boulot!!!!donc,je préviens....en général j'essaye de recevoir à des moments ou je peux me dégager du temps,mais là ce ne sera pas le cas....ça va être raide,et patateur!!!

----------


## catis

Aujourd'hui,super beau!!!pourvu que ça dure!!!!

----------


## catis

je suis trop malheureux,laissez moi rentrer par la fenêtre,s'il vous plait...

----------


## catis

Sinon,il fait toujours bien beau...
Tu viendrais quand ,michèle?en début de semaine c'est bien car on est plus dispo qu'en fin car nous avons tous nos marchés,samedi j'ai un marché à pontivy avec notre magasin de producteurs,vendredi je bosse toute la journée comme infirmière,et dimanche j'ai mon marché de bon repos...pas de quoi rigoler...
Bonje file me coucher,bisounounours;isa.

----------


## Michèle B

je suis toujours en activité donc pas possible début de semaine, j'étais dispo fin de semaine
c'est pô grave, j'aurai de quoi m'occuper à la maison, jardinage, rangement......

----------


## catis

Oui,les fin de semaine en ce moment,ce n'est pas evident,je bosse encore vendredi suivant,encore toute la journée,j'ai des marchés le samedi et le dimanche,je suis peu sur la ferme.Et catherine a tellement de boulot qu'elle va être toute la journée au labo,pas bien drôle...D'ici vendredi la wwoofeuse saura faire plein de choses et elle pourra aller avec cath,mais en arrivant jeudi,tu va sérieusement t'emmm....toute  seule sur le terrain,sans savoir quoi faire,et cath n'aura pas le temps de te montrer quoi que ce soit.Et aller au labo décoquiller des escargots,pas bien drôle non plus...C'est mieux que quelqu'un qui ne connait pas la maison arrive en début de semaine,enfin,surtout les semaines chargées comme celle çi...sinon,on s'en fiche,je ne bosserais pas comme infirmière,ce ne serait pas gênant que tu vienne,on aurait bricolé ensemble vendredi....
Sinon,eros est parti au coupage de boules,pareil,le veto voulait vendredi,on a dis non,lundi ou mardi,toujours pour les même raisons,avoir le temps de s'occuper de lui.

----------


## manou 85

Voyez comme elle a changé ma Violetta. Toujours aussi coquine. Elle s'est trouvée une passion : chien de garde, 5 kg même pas peur.
je suis là je vous le dis   entendez bien 

Le temps est bo mais un vent frais souffle.
J'ai aidé au déménagement d'une copine que son cher et tendre a battu car Monsieur était rond comme une queue de pelle.

Ouf !! depuis le temps qu'elle en parlait. Maintenant a elle de se tenir sur ses gardes....elle a fait faire un certificat médical et se réserve pour aller porter plainte à la gendarmerie si il cherche  lui nuire.
Pas facile.

----------


## catis

pas de commentaire,on envoi mr chez le même veto qu'eros,il fait ça très bien,et après il se tiendra tranquillou....et pareil pour tous ceux qui se comporte ainsi!!
Donc,pour eros,qui est pourtant un très gentil chien,tout s'est bien passé ,cath est restée avec lui pendant toute l'opération,elle a servit le veto,épongé le sang,il a eu sa mémère avec lui tout au long de l'opération et il ne le savait même pas....
Il va super bien.
Le seul problême,c'est que cath a posé un chien à 9h,elle a assisté à l'opération,elle a mis un eros dans une cage,et à14h30 elle a récupéré un lampadaire,et là il y a eu tromperie!!!
en plus il se tape partout...
Mais bon,il n'arrête pas de se lêcher,il faut le laisser en lampadaire...les filles ont été plus sages...normal!!!

----------


## manou 85

Quand Jules y a eu droit. Pas de colerette il n'a pas touché à son petit pansement.
Mais il est exceptionnel mon loulou.

L'alcool est déterminant dans les histoires de couple qui se tape dessus. Mr a le vin mauvais et comme il est courageux il frappe sa compagne. Si le vin le rendait amoureux........ ::

----------


## jaspée

suis comme isa... qu'on lui coupe les c... !!  :: 

sax et théo ont été très sages ! pas de lampadaire, et pas de léchage...
suis rentrée sur mon caillou, temps frais, boulot demain...
bisous mes copines !

----------


## catis

Les filles,Ulysse,Shouki,lilith,tous mes autres chiens ont laissés leur pansement tranquille,mais là il a été  rasé très très prés,c'est vraiment irrité,c'est pour ça qu'il lêche,donc lampadaire,et je vous dit qu'un lampadaire de cette taille là dans une maison,en plus un lampadaire qui bouge,c'est quelque-chose.
Sinon,question poids il faisait 42 kgs chez le veto,ça ne s'arrange pas...je ne sais pas quoi faire,à part espérer que la castration va le faire grossir.

----------


## jaspée

sax a grossi dans la semaine suivante, de 2 kg... pas top pour ses articulations ! faut dire que tes croquettes sont hyper énergétique !! du coup il est au régime ! 
pauvre Eros, il se dépense trop ? et avec un peu de brisure de riz ajouté à sa ration ? pas facile pour ce pauvre titi...

----------


## catis

Hier,on a planté toutes nos patates,ça semble rien,mais c'etait du boulot!!!j'ai fait trimer ma wwoofeuse!!il faisait beau,mais beau!!!et aujoud'hui il crachouille...
Sinon,eros va bien,il n'a pas gratté son pansement hier,du coup on l'a laissé sans collerette.Mais ce matin on a refait le pansement,du coup re collerette.En plus il a une plaie bizarre sur un coté,qu'il a dû se faire en balade...donc on desinfecte et onlaisse un peu la collerette aujourd'hui.
Je vous mettrais des photos de mon nouveau lampadaire dés que j'aurais 5 mn,mais là j'avoue qu'on a le temps de rien,comme demain je bosse comme infirmière je dois bosser double aujourd'hui,super!!!et c'est peu de le dire.

----------


## jaspée

bon courage ma belle !! je t'envoie toutes mes ondes positives... peut pas faire plus pour l'instant !!!  ::

----------


## catis

Sinon,j'ai discuté avec mes deux vieux  du problême lula.Les veto du coin refusent l'injection pour empêcher les chiots.Et eux ne seraient plus contre une stérilisation,mais ne veulent pas payer .J'ai déjà 30 euros pris sur leurs versements pain,mais pris aussi 20 euros pour acheter des pipettes puce il y a une semaine,il m'en manque 150 euros.Je vais quand même demander confirmation du tarif de la stérilisation du veto de cleguerec,voir si ça tiens compte du prix total,et qu'il ne faudra pas rajouter le prix des medicaments et je ne sais quoi(genre 40 euros de medocs en prime).Je vais tenter de leur faire payer volontairement une partie quand même(les 50 euros que j'avais planqués etaient pris sur le versement pain,et sur les fois ou elle m'a donné des sous pour mon essence...que j'ai mis pour lula)Mais voilà,il reste juste 30 euros,c'est pas assez...
je vous tiens au courrant.

----------


## jaspée

ok ma douce !! on attend les nouvelles !

----------


## catis

Oui,ils sont vraiment OK pour stériliser,il me reste à assayer de leur faire payer au moins une partie,en espérant qu'ils ne me fassent pas le coup de  décembre,ou à force de vouloir les faire payer,ils ont finis par refuser,j'ai mis 10 euros à la cagnotte,ça nous fait 40.

Pas eu le temps d'appeler le veto,trop de boulot aujourd'hui,je verrais lundi.Là je file au lit,une journée d'infirmière et je suis nase!!!

----------


## jaspée

je donne un coup de main en temps utile, pas de souci !! demande la note au véto et on y arrivera !!  ::  deja une grossesse de moins avec aucun loulou a tuer... ouf !! ca vaut bien quelques euros en moins dans un porte monnaie !! ::

----------


## vahick

bien sûr je participe , tu peux ajouter 20€ de ma part à la cagnotte . j'ai été un peu absente avec une méchante gastro qui m'a bien fatiguée, nouvelle visite de mon fils et sa nouvelle compagne et tjrs bien sûr mon jardin dur mais plaisant travail qui occupe mes journées , je suis si fière quand je vois les fleurs égayer chaque coin et awaï qui rapidement a compris qu'elle n'était pas du tout la bienvenue dans les massifs . bon courage l'infirmière  bises générales . je m'efforce d'écrire mais je ne suis pas du tout persuadée que ça a un intérêt quelconque .!!!!

----------


## jaspée

_" je m'efforce d'écrire mais je ne suis pas du tout persuadée que ça a un intérêt quelconque .!!!!"

_quelle drole d'idée vahick ? je sens comme une pointe de lassitude sans doute due à la fatigue après une gastro carabinée ? j'adorerais avoir un jardin fleuri même si je n'ai pas la main verte ! mon grand père y passait ses journées et je regardais ca de loin, émerveillée, aussi peu bienvenue que Awaï d'ailleurs ...  ::  faut dire que notre impatience d'enfant nous amenait à piller ses carrés de fraises... sans se soucier de ce qu'il y avait autour !!
après quelques journées ventées, la pluie s'invite ce matin... c'est pas drole mais ca fait pousser les radis !!
allez ma p'tite vahick, haut les coeurs, gros  ::  et pleins de papouilles à ta montagne de poils !! :: Repose toi un peu belle Isa, à nos ages... faut profitez un peu du farniente... même si on a pas le temps !!  ::

----------


## catis

Mais ne boude pas vahick,il y a déjà quelqu'un qui me fait la gueule parce-qu'elle est passée ce matin  chercher le magasin du club,tu vois de qui je parle,et moi au marché,cath etait allée chercher le pain des deux vieux(bien obligé)10/15 minutes d'absence max,claire vient,voit le carton dans la caravane(je l'avais descendu car trop lourds pour cath depuis ses fractures),se dis qu'on l'a mis là pour ne pas la voir,prends le carton et repart.En boudant.Mais si cath avait imaginé qu'elle serait venue le matin(elle avait dis venir l'après midi,je lui avait dis de nous rejoindre au labo)elle aurait mis un mot pour prévenir de sa courte absence...alors une qui boude,ça suffit!!
Sinon,on rentre juste du labo,on ne s'ennuie pas,c'est un peu l'horreur en ce moment,on a plein d'escargots à trier,un boulot de fous,il me reste 40 caisses,ça fait du boulot...j'espère qu'on aura finit à la fin de la semaine prochaine...mais là c'est du sérieux..notre wwoofeuse bresilienne est bien pour décoquiller les escargots.Pardon,il ne faut pas dire ça ici,vous êtes bien entendu toutes végétariennes,voir vegétaliennes,n'est-ce pas,donc on les becottes  tous avant de les trucider,c'est mieux,non?un par un.Et on attends chantal,qui adore ces bêtes là, pour venir nous aider car c'est long.Et manou,et les michele,et jaspée;aller,on bizouille...
Surtout chantal,la bave d'escargots est excellente pour arrêter la toux...donc régime spécial,chantal dois les sussoter(comment ça s'ecrit?) ,pas les becotter,pour guerir en prime sa gorge malade...na!!!
bon,je file au lit,dormir...

----------


## vahick

oh non je ne boude pas ce n'est pas du tout dans mon caractère quand à claire bien sûr elle n'a vu en trouvant le carton ds la remorque que le désir de ne pas la voir , j'ai essayé en vain de la persuader que vous aviez dù avoir un imprévu et une fois encore un manque de communication , elle a une tête de lard et moi je la connais depuis si longtemps que je fais avec !!!!!ne comptez pas sur moi pour venir SUCOTER vos petites bêtes !!!!!!marie - laure sera à malansac et c'est quelqu'un de chez elle qui présentera awaï pas question pour moi de courir !!!!par contre je vais être très fière de lui montrer sa chienne tte requinquée c'est vraiment une belle bête dommage le manque de dents . au fait sivous ne pouviez pas prendre awaï en cas de coup dur de ma part elle m'a dit qu'elle la reprendrai , elle a encore une de ses soeurs . au fait c'est moi qui vais récuperer la boutique !!!! merci les copines !!!!bon dimanche bisous

----------


## catis

tu parle d'un imprévu,chercher le pain...et la carton dans la remorque parce-que cath n'aurait pas pu le descendre seule,ça c'est un imprévu!!!Elle n'avait qu'à dire qu'elle viendrais le matin,elle avait dis qu'elle viendrais l'après midi,et c'etait bien pour moi car j'aurais été là,enfin!!!oui,on la connait...je n'aurais pas quitté la délégation bretagne si elle avait eu un bon caractère,de toutes façons...
Mais revoir les bl**(tu vois aussi de qui je parle) me desespère,ils me pourrissent malensac tous les ans avec leur air suffisant,comme si le club ,c'est eux!!!,j'y serais pourtant bien allée,et puis présenter tana dans les vieilles aurais été rigolo,elle pête la forme!!!mais j'avoue que ces gens m'ont profondément cassé  le moral la dernière fois qu'on y est allées.Je ne les supportent plus.C'est principalement pour ça qu'on y va pas,pour ne pas voir leur gueu** de MOI MOI MOI.
Sinon,Claire,pas de souçis,je connait son caractère,on aurait toujours pu  s'arranger...
Mais c'est vrai que le magasin demande un minimum d'organisation,recommander des choses qui manquent,faire le bilan de ce qu'il reste,partir tôt avec la grande remorque,on a énormément de boulot ces temps -çi,car comme cet été je vais bosser tous les jours comme infirmière ou presque,il faut avancer le boulot ici au maximum(faire les foins dés que possible,finir d'abattre tous les escargots vivants,ce qu'on fait ces jours-çi,rentrer le bois,semer...)enfin,on va avoir un mois de juin particulièrement chargé.Mais on aurait pu venir,la gestion du magasin aurait été impossible d'ici malensac,mais on aurait pu venir à titre individuel.
Mais bon,avec en prime claire qui nous fait la tronche parce-qu'elle est venue quand cath etait au village pour le pain des deux vieux,ça n'encourage pas...
Bon,sinon,je suis levée,je retourne au labo...puis au marché.Non,avant,chercher le pain et balader les deux filles.Indispensable!!!
bises,isa...

----------


## catis

Bon,j'ai appelé le veto ce matin,il y a effectivement les antibio à rajouter,àa met la facture à 200 euros,j'ai 60 pour l'instant,avec les vingts de vahick.
Je vais emmener madame en consultation ce midi,elle va me payer l'essence,je mettrais cet argent dans la cagnotte en plus,ça fera bien 80 euros,je vous dirais.
Sinon,pour celles qui ont envie d'aider,il faudra directement mettre les chèques au nom du veto,voir même lui envoyer direct si vous préférez,mais dans ce cas vous me préviendrez que je l'avertisse.On va faire vite et battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud,pour éviter un changement d'avis de leurs maitres.
Voilà,bon,je file au pain.

----------


## jaspée

toujours ok pour moi, compte 20 euros pour l'instant car un peu raide ce mois ci avec mon z'hom toujours en arret...
papouilles a toute la troupe !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Moi itou !!!  donnes nous l'adresse du véto et j'enverrais direct le chèque.

Je suis surprise que le véto décide de ne pas faire d'injection..il connait les personnes et toute l'histoire.

voilà temps pourri, gris mais il ne pleut pas.
Passez une bonne journée !

----------


## catis

Oui,il les connaient,justement,il ne les supportent pas,il veut les faire casquer sans se rendre compte que le résultat,c'est la mort de 8 chiots.
Mais là,je fais stériliser chez un autre ,bien moins cher(200 euros contre 240 chez leur veto)et lui ne les connaient pas,il dit juste que la piqûre c'est pour dépanner,mais que ça finit par faire des cancers de la mamelles et qu'il ne veut donc pas que ce soit un moyen de contraception à long terme,ce qui aurait été le cas.
Et le cout semble aussi élévé,ils parlent tous les deux de 130 euros pour les deux 1ere injection à 1 mois d'intervalle,puis 70 euros ensuite tous les 6 mois,et les propriétaires ne veulent pas payer,toujours la même rengaine,j'aurais sans doute obtenu la piqûre chez le veto chez qui je vais faire opérer lula,mais ils refusent de payer 130 euros,alors je fais quoi?il ne manque que 70 euros pour la stériliser,je pense que c'est plus intelligent...
Sinon,j'attends d'être sûre d'avoir les sous pour envoyer l'adresse du veto;
Bilan,j'ai 30,plus 10 que j'avais déjà mis,plus  20 vahick,20 jaspée,20 manou, plus 20 de moi ,que je rajoute,on a 120 euros.Il ne manque que 80,ça va aller vite.Je rajouterais ce qu'elle mettra pour mon essence cet aprèm,bien 20 euros j'espère...plus 10 de sa caisse à pain,on va vite être à 150 dés ce soir...il ne manquera que 50 euros si tout va bien...
Sinon,le veto s'appelle Crèvecoeur,ce n'est pas une blague,je vous donnerais l'adresse en MP.Et je le préviens.

----------


## catis

Donc le veto,enfin,sa secrétaire,est avertie qu'elle va reçevoir des chèques au nom de LULA,à garder de coté,et que j'emmenerais sans doute la belle à stériliser avant la fin de la semaine,je vous passe donc l'adresse du veto en MP à toutes;

----------


## manou 85

Tu peux me mettre à 30 euros !! je raterai un resto !! y a pas mort d'homme !!!  je rigole !! 

C'est clair qu'une injection à 130 euros vaut mieux steriliser c'est à eine moins cher.
Moi, je parlais d'une piqure la boite coute 19 euros et il y a pour deux fois......la stérilisation c'est clair et net !!!

----------


## catis

C'est quoi cette piqûre,j'ai eu deux devis de  130,puis 70,ton truc semble bien moins cher...ils ont fait de la rétention pour pousser à stériliser?dis moi vite,c'est peut-être la solution...

----------


## catis

Donc,n'envoyez pas de sous,manou 85  semble connaitre le nom d'un medos injectable à 19 euros la boite,que je pourrais peut-être me procurer et faire moi même,mais il me faut le nom....

----------


## jaspée

ok, on attend !

----------


## manou 85

C'est la marque biocanina en vente en pharmacie...une boite jaune ..... CANIPIL  J'i ragardé dans ma pharmacie je n'en ai plus mais je l'achetais à la pharmacie comme pillule pour chienne.....voilou !!!

----------


## jaspée

oui, c'est une pilule pour chienne, mais ca se donne tous les jours non ?

----------


## catis

Mais tu parle de pillule,manou,pas d'injection?
Je ne peux pas donner la pillule à lula,je ne vais pas forcément la voir tous les jours et je ne peux pas m'engager à y aller forcément tous les jours,j'ai sauté deux jours la semaine dernière.Non,la pillule,c'est moi qui ne peux pas gérer,je ne veux pas de cet engagement là,surtout avec l'été qui m'attends.
Par contre,un produit injectable une fois par mois je peux,même plus.Mais pas des comprimés,je ne vais pas être assez assidue,ce n'est pas ma chienne,il faut comprendre....
Donc si vous connaissez une injection pas trop chère,alors OK,mais pas de pillule quotidiènne car je n'y vaispas tous les jours...puis un coup le matin,un coup le soir,ce serait du grand n'importe quoi qui n'empêcheraient pas le venue de chiots...
Enfin,c'est mon avis,la pillule,il me semble qu'il faut-être assidue,non?je ne sais pas trop,car pas vraiment concernée,mais il me semble bien?

----------


## jaspée

oui, c'est a donner tous les jours...

----------


## jaspée

*L'injection hormonale
*    Les méthodes médicales ont lavantage de ne pas être définitives. Il sagit de procéder à une injection hormonale tous les 5 à 6 mois, après avoir laissé venir normalement les premières chaleurs. Le risque de cette méthode est linfection utérine à long terme. Il ne faut donc pas pratiquer ces injections à chaque cycle.
en plus 6 injections = prix de la sérilisation..

----------


## manou 85

Canipil Biocanina cpr

Voici la notice.

Soit on attend le début des chaleurs et on interromp en donnant cinq jours de suite.......il fo s'en apercevoir dans les 48 heures de début des chaleurs.
c'est clair que ne vivant pas avec elle c'est pas facile.

----------


## vahick

salut , mon chèque est déjà parti à ton nom isa peu importe je sajs bien que tu l'utiliseras pour lula mais au fait sa copine n'a pas de bébés elle ?je suppose qu'il faudra aussi la stériliser !!!!! bises

----------


## catis

Samba n'a jamais de chaleur,pourquoi?mystère,mais du coup,elle a la paix...
En décembre,je n'ai pas vu que lula etait en chaleur,elle ne saigne pas,j'ai vu quand elle a commencé à se sauver,et à se retrouver collée à un chien,donc bien trop tard,je ne peux pas reprendre le risque.Et quant à la pillule tous les jours,et bien comme je ne veux pas me retrouver avec ce gros fil à la patte genre obligation d'y aller tous les jours,et régulièrement tous les matins par exemple,ce qui veut dire ne plus jamais bouger de chez moi,jamais,jamais aller voir jaspée par exemple,ni bartabas,ni rien,merde,j'espère garder un minimum de vie,elle n'est déjà pas bien drôle....donc,la pillule,je ne veux pas;Je ne peux pas gérer ça,et eux non plus.
Et on reviens au point de départ,l'injection est risquée,très chère,ici c'est 60 ou 65 euros l'injection,on commence par deux injections à un mois puis tous les 6 mois,et les veto refusent...là ou je veux la faire stériliser il accepterais sans doute une première série de deux injections à un mois,mais plus ensuite...et quand même 120 ou 130 euros d'emblée...pour finallement devoir ou laisser les chiots ou stériliser.
Mais non,pas de pillule,c'est ingérable pour quelqu'un qui ne vit pas avec cette chienne et qui espère garder un minimum de liberté.Je n'y suis pas allée deux fois la semaine dernière,imaginez l'efficacité de la pillule dans ce cas...et si je n'y suis pas allée,c'est que je n'ai pas pu.Et cet été ça sera encore pire,je vais bosser comme une malade et je risque de bien espacer mes visites...
Donc toujours de solution injectable pas chère?que fait-on?
Pour l'instant j'ai 90 euros dans ma cagnotte(j'ai mis les 20 euros qu'elle m'a donné pour mon essence aujourd'hui),avec les 20 de vahick ça fait 110 et  les 20 de jaspée 130,et les 30 de manou,160 euros,il manque 40 euros....je vais la torturer,elle va bien les donner ma mémée...et hop,débarrassées du souçis..

----------


## manou 85

Oui, il vaut mieux stérilisée c'est net et on n'en parle plus !!! 

POur la grand mère tortures là avec un peu de chance elle ne s'en rappelera plus !!

----------


## jaspée

> POur la grand mère tortures là avec un peu de chance elle ne s'en rappelera plus !!


Manou... t'as pas honte de parler comme ca...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Bah koi ??? ::

----------


## catis

Ben le problême,c'est que c'est lui qui est touché par le grand al,alzheimer...pas elle,elle va se souvenir,mais tant pis...Je ne devrais pas torturer longtemps pour 40 euros....

----------


## armance

100% pour la stérilisation et on n'en parle plus !! Pas de risque surélevé cancer etc..
Evidemment comptez sur moi pour 40 €
dites moi comment on procède mais je n'interviendrai pas pour saloperie de piqures à refaire etc!
bises à toutes

----------


## catis

le veto est au courrant,chèques direct chez lui,pas besoin de transiter par moi:
il y a 60 euros que la mamie a payé sans le savoir en me donnant des sous pour mon essence etc
30 de moi
20 de vahick
20  de jaspée
30   de manou
40 d'armance
ça fait  donc 200 euros.Dés que les sous sont chez le veto  je l'emmène,je transmettrais la facture ensuite.
Donc le veto :Big Grin: r veterinaire Crevecoeur  A.
                   route de kerlann
                   56480 Cléguerec
Voilà,prevennez moi quand ça part comme ça je l'appelerais dés que je serais certaine qu'il a reçu ce qu'il doit recevoir,j'aurais le complément avec moi(ce que j'ai déjà soit 90 euros)plus les chèques qui seront arrivés ici(vahick).
Sans doute que je la porterais en début de semaine prochaine.
Elle aura quand même payé 60 euros de la facture ,ma mémée,c'est bien...mieux qu'en décembre ou je n'avais pas encore pu mettre des sous de coté..elle me donne 20e pour mon essence à chaque fois que je l'emmène à lorient voir le juge,et j'ai mis ça dans la cagnotte lula...voilà ...
Bon,merçi les filles,merçi pour lula qui ne va plus avoir la peine de voir tués ses chiots.Car je vous assure,qu'elle etait pas bien ,et qu'elle a mis du temps à s'en remettre...merçi,vraiment...

----------


## jaspée

mon chèque part demain direction véto !  ::

----------


## catis

Surtout pensez bien à marquer "pour lula",qu'ils sachent qu'il faut mettre les chèques de coté...

----------


## manou 85

Purée une vraie blonde j'avais pas vu les MP !!!!    ::  cela part demain !!!

----------


## catis

Et puis  monsieur baisse beaucoup ces temps -çi,et je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va durer,mais s'il repart et que je récupère les filles,je devrait sans doute placer lula,ce serait génial qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée,non?
Enfin,on a vu la psy qui va faire un  courrier à la juge des tutelles,en disant bien que me n'est pas folle du tout et qu'elle peut très bien la reçevoir.
Il y aura sans doute une curatelle mise en place,mais pas une tutelle.Donc,c'est plutôt bien.Voilà.Ils voudraient tous que je prenne la curatelle,non mais,vous me voyez,avec tout le temps dont je dispose?
En attendant elle cherche son avis d'imposition qu'elle a paumé...pour que je contrôle et j'envoi...je curatelle déjà,mais pas de façon formelle,sans compte à rendre et ça me va....

----------


## Michèle B

désolée je ne peux pas aider financièrement  pour Lula ,ma Monette a une tumeur au foie et a un traitement en palliatif et Vendome mon BA a des cures d'ara 3000 + .....

pas le moral en ce moment , je suis en arret jusqu'au 1 er juin

----------


## catis

tu va pouvoir venir nous voir?on a encore quelques jours raides,puis ça va se calmer dés le milieu de la semaine prochaine...donc bien avant  la fin de ton arrêt...

----------


## vahick

salut michèle ma première léonberg a été soignée pd 8ans avec ara 3000 piqûre ts les 2mois et aussi je lui faisais pdt 10j des piqûres de strychnine et avec ça sa saleté de maladie( dégénérescence ressemblant à la sclérose en plaques des humains )  a très peu évolué puis qu'elle est partie à 1mois de ses 12ans . elle avait 2ans quand la maladie a été diagnostiquée et 2ans d'espérance de vie !!!!!! j'ai arrêté les piqûres quand elle a eu 10ans pour un léo c'est déjà un bel âge .tt ça pour te donner un peu de moral ton vendôme va être encore un bon moment près de toi . aller courage on pense à toi

----------


## jaspée

courage Michèle, suis désolée pour ta monette mais elle va se battre rien que pour toi !! saxo aussi a des piqures ara 3000, c'est vrai que ca fait des miracles sur la démarche !! et que ca coute un max aussi... un p'tit coup de blues, mais dis toi qu'on est à coté de toi !! par écran c'est vrai, meme c'est mieux que rien !! 
 ::  va faire un p'tit tour pour t'aérer l'esprit, c'est deja beaucoup de bonheur !! biz ma belle !!

----------


## Michèle B

pour Vendome je ne me fais pas de soucis, j'ai déjà eu Hi-Fi  ma tervuren qui a eu de l'Ara 3000 pdt quelques années , ce fut génial pour elle 
Monette est une battante, en ce moment elle maigrit et pourtant mange bien

oui un p'tit coup  (peut etre bien un gros ) de blues, problème au boulot, et je passe une expertise médicale le 11 juin  ça me travaille beaucoup

----------


## catis

faut pas se laisser expertiser pas les médecins,les infirmières c'est mieux.Mais ça compte pas...
Ce soir je suis soucieuse,lula boite un peu,elle ne court plus,a mal à une patte,et refusait de venir se faire attachée.
Je pense qu'il l'a frappé.
Madame doit le savoir,elle m'a dit non,mais elle savait,elle avait l'air bien con quand je suis passée.Je ne sais pas quoi faire,il baisse,et s'il recommence à frapper les chiennes,qu'est-ce que je vais pouvoir faire?attendre la mise sous tutelle ou curatelle,et expliquer le problême au tuteur en demandant le retrait des chiens?il doit avoir le pouvoir de faire ça?
Je suis bien tristounette pour lula,avec son air de chien battu,les oreilles couchées,la tête basse,qui ne peut plus courrir,j'en ai marre,comme oter ces chiennes?
Je suis comme michele B ce soir,j'ai pas le moral du tout...

----------


## jaspée

bein, boudiou, s'il l'a frappé, enlève la chienne de ce trou de merde !!
pas de décision à attendre de qui que ce soit ! tu les nourris déjà donc tu as tous les droits, et si la vieille te fait chier, dis lui que tu ne t'occupe plus de son cas et de ses papiers !

----------


## catis

Mais jaspée,c'est leur chien,pas le mien,on ne vole pas un chien.Je suis indéfendable,il faudrait apporter la preuve qu'il l'a frappée,et encore,ce n'est pas moi qui enlèverais la chienne,mais la SPA...tu veux quoi,que je porte plainte?je ne peux rien faire...

----------


## jaspée

fais signer un papier à cette idiote qui a encore toute sa tête avec menaces de dénonciation à l'appui !
elle a le droit de te la donner, dis lui que tu viendras plus !

----------


## vahick

ma pauvre isa on ne sait pas quoi te dire c'est tellement compliqué ces personnes agées qui perdent la tête il faut presque souhaiter que sa santé se détériore rapidement ou qu'il tape sur sa femme au lieu des chiennes !!!!!j'espère que cette pauvre lula va se remettre physiquement car dans sa pauvre tête de chien c'est autre chose , je vois bien avec awaï qui continue à avoir peur aussitôt qu'elle est ds un endroit inconnu et elle claque des dents !!!!!pourtant elle est bichonnée calinée mais elle n'oublie pas et arrive tjrs tête baissée vers moi comme si elle craignait encore les coups , ça me rend bien triste d'être impuissante . bon courage pour régler ce nouveau problème je te fais des grosses bises

----------


## jaspée

wahick, c'est quoi son histoire à ta louloute... j'ai jamais osé te demander car ca fait un peu "voyeur" mais qu'elle ait toujours peur après tout ce temps passé avec toi... pove tite mère, elle a due en voir des vertes et des pas mures..
et cet abruti a le droit de passer ses nerfs sur les murs, ou j'm'en va lui en coller une la prochaine fois que j'y vais ! alzeihmer ou pas...

----------


## catis

il est pas beau mon lampadaire?je vous rassure,ça n'a duré que 2/3 jours...

----------


## catis

pour preuve,à la balade d'hier...sans le lampion

----------


## vahick

salut jaspée voilà l'histoire que tu t'inquiètes de connaître je trouve ça plutôt sympa que trop curieux !!!! le 18avril l'an dernier ma sterenn autre léo , agée de 10ans est partie sans prévenir rejoindre ses copains elle était en pleine forme ça a été un grand choc , je suis trop agée pour prendre un chiot tt le monde " amis du club " ont cherché une léo adulte , j'aurai préféré que ce soit une jeunette mais awaï venait d'être récupérée par son éléveuse sur le bon coin contre 50€et soi- disant en âge de reproduire l'ex de cette dame avait entrepris pour se venger de sa femme de laisser la chienne mourir de faim mais on ne sait pas ce qu'il a fait endurer à ma chienne qui était dans un état épouvantable une carcasse d'os j'ai eu énormément de mal à la faire manger régulièrement elle avait " oublié " se contentant de boire des seaux d'eau !!! ça y est c'est une bête superbe , heureuse de vivre sauf quand elle n'est pas à la maison je n'avais jamais vu un chien trembler de peur en claquant des dents c'est très impressionnant mais maintenant je fais comme si je ne le voyais pas tt en pensant qu'elle oubliera peut- être un jour , elle m'est très attachée allant jusqu'a grogner quand on m'approche mais ça je ne le veux pas une des qualité du léo c'est de ne pas être agressif .bon j'arrête si on me lance sur mes toutous je suis intarissable !!!! bonne journée , il fait un temps superbe en bretagne .

----------


## manou 85

Le vieus salop..rd.......... pauvre Lula elle ne mérite pas de se faire cogner par un  maitre dément.
Il fo l'enlever de là. On a pas le droit de faire souffir un animal. En maison de retraite l'ancien....
Quand je lis l'histoire  de Away cela me fait bondir, quel courage ce monsieur a t il de se venger de sa nana par le biais de sa chienne.
Ils ont fait une loi contre les chiens dangereux poruquoi pas contre les z'humains colereux.
Mon chèque est parti ce matin.
Comment se passera la convalescence de Lula ?

----------


## armance

chèque parti aussi ...Quel malheur pour la miss!

----------


## catis

Je garderais lula à la maison autant que nécéssaire,mais pas trop quand même,il ne faut pas oublier samba qui va être seule là-bas.
Aujourd'hui elle court de nouveau,et a l'air moins angoissée qu'hier.Elle ne boite presque plus...
Par contre il y a pleins de chatons que madame n'a pas pu tuer,evidemment,j'en ai vus 5,dont un joli tigré poilu que je peux attraper,ça tente quelqu'une?comme ils sont dehors,ils ne sont pas nourris...mais ils ont encore leurs mères,ils sont tout petits...enfin,ils courts déjà partout,et son revenus vers la ferme,ils ne doivent pas être loin des deux mois...
A ce stade là elle ne les tueras pas.Mais bon,drôle de vie de chats sauvages,alors si vous trouvez un refuge,je peux capturer...

----------


## vahick

isa lis le mail que je t'ai fait suivre sur l'histoire d'un chien , c'est à pleurer mais si vrai !!!! bises

----------


## vahick

SALUT COMMENT VA LULA ?ma petite récréation à malansac est bien compromise infection urinaire je me traine avec de la fièvre depuis lundi avec en plus un rhume carabiné je n'aurai sûrement pas la force de faire la route , dommage j'étais si fière de " sortir " ma louloute !!!! je suis déçue et contrariée bien sûr.ici ciel gris un peu de pluie ça fait du bien au jardin !!!!

----------


## catis

Ben mince alors!!!te voilà bien,et avec la chaleur en prime,ça n'aide pas à guérir...
Oui,lula va bien mieux,elle ne boite plus du tout.Sinon,une tite photo de calya,il ne pleuvait pas du tout aujourd'hui et elle avait trop chaud la mémère...

----------


## catis

et une d'eros dans le même état...

----------


## jaspée

::  moi, j'ai le meme à la maison !! gros pépère ne bouge pas beaucoup avec des chaleurs pareilles ! reste au frais la journée... mais petite balade matin et soir !
du coup, ils ont eu droit à leur douche tous les 2... que du bonheur !!

vous voulez une photo de mini crevette ??? 

c'est la tiote a gauche... et oui, quand j'ai posé la main dans le panier, c'est elle qui est venue !! elle sera à la maison fin juin !
vous savez ce que sax m'a fait comme blague ce soir ?? notre voisin nous a donné des araignées à manger... il a profité que la casserole etait à refroidir pour en piquer une... et le temps que je m'en apercoive... il ne restait plus grand chose !!  ::

----------


## vahick

mais c'est qu'il a bon goût ce saxo c'est qd mêm meilleur que les croquettes !!!!bien sûr on fond de tendresse devant ta puce !!!!ici après une averse ce matin le soleil est revenu mais finis les 32° on était bien avec 10° de moins

----------


## catis

Et nous,toujours pas de pluie,je vais aller arroser en vitesse,ils avaient annoncé des averses,de la flotte,et rien,j'aurais pu faire les foins!!!
Bon,d'accords,saxo a boullotté une araignée,mais avec la carapace et tout?tu ne lui avait pas décortiqué?et je suis certaine qu'il va super bien digérer...quand je pense aux précautions alimentaires que tu prends,et les croquettes comme çi,comme ça  :: ...il y a de quoi rigoler...
Du coup tu va faire des économies,va dans les restaux,récupère les carcasses... :: c'est pas une bonne idée?
Sinon,pour mes courses du soir,ils commencent à rentrer les poubelles;et elles vont bientôt être fermées ...Dommage,c'etait bien...on y a encore accès,du coup grosses courses hier,mais jusqu'à quand?

----------


## catis

Sinon,pour ta mini crevette,elle ressemble beaucoup à theo,mais ce n'est pas lui le père?forcément,il a été castré...mais il y a de ça...bon,donc tu aime les mini saucisses à pattes,ça prends moins de place...elle est superbe!!!dans son genre de mini mini...

----------


## jaspée

a qui le dis tu ? elle est vraiment petite, voir minuscule ! j'espère que saxo va pas la confondre avec une souris, sinon je donne par chère de sa pia !!  :: 
pas d'eau pour nous non plus, c'est passé à coté !
bizzzzzzzzzzzzz les filles,

----------


## catis

Bon,le veto n'avait encore tous les chèques ce matin,il les aura sans doute demain,dés qu'on a tout,hop,j'envoie lula à stériliser....
Sinon,on bosse comme des malades à débrousailler,ça va être zouli zouli...
Bon,gros bisounounours à toutes,isa...

----------


## vahick

BON COURAGE les filles moi zossi j'ai un peu repris au jardin entre les visites chez le médecin . au fait isa je ne sais plus si tu m'as dit que ma petite participation pour lula était arrivée . au lit pour attaquer la nième nuit blanche because bronchite + asthme !!!!a pauvre compagne ne doit pas comprendre de voir la lumière et la télé en marche même la nuit !!!!bises

----------


## catis

oui,ma douce,ton chèque est bien arrivé ici.Cath va passer chez le veto ce matin,il devrait y avoir les 90 euros de chèque,j'ai 110 ici.Et si c'est OK elle décidera de la date avec la secretaire,ça devrait être rapide maintenant.
Je mettrais la facture en ligne dés que je l'aurais,donc aussitôt après la stérilisation...
Sinon,lula va bien ,il s'est passé quelque chose cette semaine,mais bon,ça ne s'est pas reproduit.
Sinon eros a dormi dehors,cath le croyait dedans hier soir,il etait dehors...un peu pennaud ce matin,mais bon,il n'a qu'à être là le soir au lieu de partir se balader...c'est arrivé parfois aussi avec ulysse,heureusement qu'il fait bien beau...

----------


## jaspée

pôvre petit chien sans défense... abandonné tout seul au milieu d'une nuit noire à la merci de toutes ces petites bêtes qui trainent...  :: 
en attendant, il a pas hurlé pour qu'on le rentre le filou...  :: 
p'tit théo.. on risque pas de l'oublier quelque part !!! il te démonte tout avec ses p'tites pattes !
gros poutous aux poilus, bizouilles !!

----------


## vahick

pauvre petit père il a dù se demander ce qui lui arrivait !!!!mais c'est vrai qu'Awaï ne réclame pas de rentrer le soir ,il faut parfois que j'insiste !!!!j'ai de nouveau l'espoir d'aller à malansac , le labo avait juste oublié de dire que j'avais aussi une infection pulmonaire ;donc tt soigné je vais vite retrouver ma pêche !!!!!bonne journée à ttes

----------


## armance

hihi les filles sont tellement crevées qu'elles ne remarquent pas qu'un de leurs 3 petits chiens ne sont pas à l'intérieur ! Ils sont tellement discrets ...

 ::   ::

----------


## catis

Et ça arrive de temps en temps....il n'y a que tana qu'on ne risque pas d'oublier...elle gueule jusqu'à ce qu'on vienne lui ouvrir....maline la tana...
Sinon, lula passe au bistouri demain,RDV à 9h30,tous vos chèques sont arrivés chez le veto et j'ai le complément ici...donc,c'est lancé...
merçi les filles ;merçi pour elle,elle allait être bientôt en chaleur et rebelotte,petits zigouillés......

----------


## vahick

vraiment contente que vous soyez débarassées de ce gros souci et cette gentille chienne ne sera plus stressée mais aussi peut- être que le fait que lula n'ayant plus de chaleurs ::  c'est samba qui  prendra le relais !!!!!bonne nuit les petits les toutous st rentrés ??????

----------


## jaspée

bon courage a not tite lula !! merci isa de veiller sur elle... et plus de petits indésirables à venir... ca c'est le pied !!  :: 
j'espère que Samba n'aura pas trop la manque de sa copine, elle va etre quelques jours sans la voir... pauvre tite mère...

----------


## manou 85

Les miens fonctionnent à la chatière donc pas de souci ils sont en libre service.

Je les entend quand ils sortent le soir, à la fraiche faire leur dernier tour. Je n'ai qu'une crainte c'est qu'ils tombent sur le hérisson..... bonjour l'ambiance !!! 

Lula passe au bistouri. elle est jeune elle va vite se remettre, et après la belle vie pour elle, plus de BB plus de mal être.
J'ai la blondasse en pension pour encore une semaine et après des débuts difficiles avec la Bombasse : elles sont devenues copines comme cochons , à elles deux les conneries, course poursuite dans l'herbe et roulades je t'étrangle, j te bouffe le bedon et je te léchouille bref ! deux arsouilles !!! 

J'aime bien les minis crottes !!  en fait j'aime tous les chiens.

----------


## jaspée

dis, tu veux pas nous mettre des photos de blondasse et de bombasse ??  ::  avec des noms pareils... je suis impatiente de voir ca !!!!  ::

----------


## manou 85

La blondasse c'est Bandoline
La bombasse c'est Violetta
UN dio improbable qui sait s'allier devant une bétise à faire



Avec JUles !!

et là timide encore !! 


son regard a changé !!!!  

Bref mon duo de boite à conneries !!!

----------


## jaspée

waouh !! quelle bonne bouille elle a !!  ::

----------


## michele

oh j'adore !!!!! 
les filles j'arrive à la bourre pour Lula ......as tu encore besoin de sous Isa ??? jsuis désolée ...jvous ai laissé en plan !!
mais tellement de taf que j'arrive plus à suivre , fo dire aussi que je suis plus sur Face de bouk que sur Rescue ...la vilaine !!
Mes 3 loulous sont aux anges et moi aussi !!! le voisin m'apporte une grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee part de gateau toute les semaines
g des roses par lui et ceux d'en face !! le top koi !!!!
bisous et si besoin me MP !!!

----------


## vahick

de bonnes nouvelles de lula ? dis moi isa si je te mets en pièce jointe une photo d'Awaï pourrasi - tu la mettre sur rescue , je ne sais pas faire c'est trop compliqué pour mon vieux cerveau !!!!bises

----------


## jaspée

ho oui !!! si isa peut pas, je te donne mon mail ! jaspee85@sfr.fr  depuis le temps qu'on en rêve de ta louloute !!  ::

----------


## catis

elle est pas belle ma cicatrice?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et ma facture ,elle est pas belle non plus?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ils m'ont mis une ampoule dans le bide et transformée en lampadaire,voyez comme je suis malheureuse...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je suis trop triiiiste...qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bazard?

----------


## jaspée

pauvre mémère... quelle tête elle fait... on dirait une pôve malheureuse...  ::

----------


## catis

oh le beau bidon!!!

Bon,ça c'est super bien passé,arrivé là-bas à 8h30 pêtante,endormie de suite,elle commençait juste ses chaleurs,super!!!il etait temps;
Récupérée à 17h,bien réveillée,mais ne comprends pas trop...
Sinon,refus de boire ou de manger,ça ira mieux demain!!!

----------


## jaspée

et voici la mémère à Vahick !! trop belle la fifille !!!  ::

----------


## catis

et oui,je reconnais bien la belle Awai...

----------


## jaspée

> Bon,ça c'est super bien passé,arrivé là-bas à 8h30 pêtante,endormie de suite,elle commençait juste ses chaleurs,super!!!il etait temps;
> Récupérée à 17h,bien réveillée,mais ne comprends pas trop...
> Sinon,refus de boire ou de manger,ça ira mieux demain!!!


peut etre un peu mal au bide... et en plus manger avec un lampadaire... non mais !!  ::

----------


## catis

et puis je l'ai ramené chez elle,j'ai trop peur qu'elle soit trop malheureuse si elle passe quelques jours ici puisqu'elle doit y retourner,de toutes façons j'irais deux fois par jour,elle a des antibio.
Sinon,la facture faisait finallement 210 au lieu de 200,j'ai mis le complément.Voilà,comme ça c'est une bonne chose de faite.

----------


## manou 85

Question délai c'était juste !!!! mais c'est fait !!! pauvre bibiche avec un lampadaire pareil comment veux tu bien aller.

Cela va aller bien mieux !! demain  cela ira un peu mieux !!

----------


## vahick

merci jaspée je suis super contente de vous  faire  "admirer "ma belle louloute , quand je pense à la pauvre petite chose qu'elle était quand je l'ai adoptée il  y a peu de comparaison possible !!!!pauvre lula elle a l'air si malheureux !!!mais quel soulagement pour elle et pour vous de ne plus avoir ce souci !!!mais pourquoi des antibio ? awaï pas plus que mes autres chiennes n'en n'ont eu après leur stérilisation c'est à cause de ses conditions de vie ?bonne nuit s'il y a encore du monde !!!!

----------


## armance

Qu'elle est majestueuse cette belle Léo !!
La bombasse la blondasse et Lula sont elles aussi superbes quoiqu' un peu plus roturières ... :: 
Chantal est en voyages ? 
bises les filles

----------


## jaspée

chantal a disparue de la circulation depuis quelques temps deja.. peut etre qu'elle hiberne...  :: 
coucou armance, contente de te voir ! t'as récupéré une connexion correcte ?? 
et not lula, elle a bien passé la nuit ?
bisous les filles, allons met' not' canot' à l'io !
 ::

----------


## catis

J'ai reçu quelques mails de chantal,elle etait en vacances,puis a des souçis d'ordi ,et puis son prinz ne va pas très bien,elle n'a pas le moral et on la comprends bien...donc on lui fait de gros bisous,je ne sais même pas si elle a l'ocasion de venir sur le post avec son ordi capout...
Sinon,je file voir lula maintenant....mauvaise mère...
Oui,antibio pour cause de vie sur la terre ,la merde ,et le foin...
Bisous,je vais vous raconter plus tard§§..

----------


## armance

bisous Chantal quand tu auras l'occasion de lire le post !!

----------


## catis

lula etait toute joyeuse ce matin,malgrés le lampadaire...elle ne doit plus avoir bien mal,elle a même courru,en balade...J'ai vu son amoureux tout moche vers la ferme...il etait temps...tant pis pour lui,qu'il s'en trouve une autre....na...
Bon,je file au marché,gros bisounounours...isa.../

----------


## jaspée

j'espère bien qu'il ne va pas en trouver une autre !! pour semer des jeunes partout ???  :: 

 ::  pour lula, on a eu chaud !! 
fait moche a matin, gros nuages gris... mais pas un grain de flotte !!  ::

----------


## catis

Et pour la première fois,hier,Lucien a dit à cath qu'il etait bien content,et que les chiennes ont bien de la chance de nous avoir...un peu de reconnaissance ne font pas de mal...
Sinon,un message de chantal qui galère toujours avec internet,prinz va doucement,très doucement...mais va...

----------


## jaspée

tant mieux pour lula... comme tu dis, un peu de reconnaissance... ca fait du bien !!
des nouvelles de chantal !! super !!!
je croise les doigts pour son petit amour...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Bien, même doucement il est présent !!!!  

Les beaux revenants, les maisons de vacances s'ouvrent. Mes chers voisins sont de retour pour un mois..........et déjà ils me mettent la pression. J'ai trop de chiens   ::  une a poussé le grillage et a piétiné les plantes (rhubarbe) l'autre aboie quand il est dans le jardin (bah oui Violetta connait personne )  donc elle fait la sonnette !!!!   de plus ils me disent que cela sent mauvais  alors que je ramasse les étrons tous les jours.
C'est clair qu'il ne pleut pas beaucoup les mois d'été mais existe t il un produit pour parfumer ma pelouse ????

----------


## jaspée

t'as qu'à leur offrir des pinces à linge à tes voisins... ils pourront toujours se boucher le nez !! encore des mauvais coucheurs qui n'aiment rien ni personne... bon courage Manou !

----------


## catis

Ce midi cath est rentrée avant moi,elle est allée voir les filles,et en a profité pour regarder la cicatrice à lula qui est encore fraiche,elle attendra encore un peu avant qu'on ote sa collerette,tant pis.Sinon,elle pête la forme,nous ressaute dessus,un amour.Je suis passée ce soir juste donner les cachetons de madame...on continuera sans doute à y aller matin et soir,hier ils etaient couchés sans avoir fermé les volailles...on a intérêt à controler...
Je suis vraiment contente pour lula,même eros,fraichement castré et qui doit encore avoir quelques hormones circulantes , se dirigeais vers la ferme cet après midi,il a sentit que lula etait en chaleur...pour vous dire!!!il etait plus que temps.Et vu qu'elle  eu  tou oté,on est tranquille,et elle aussi...
Voilà,bon,je vais au it,gros bisounounours à toutes ,isa...

----------


## vahick

contente de la bonne santé de vos petits " protégés" , que de soucis en moins ça fait du bien au moral . bises et caresses aux poilus .

----------


## jaspée

bonne nouvelle !! il etait effectivement temps ! bisouilles tout le monde, m'en vais dans les ardennes demain !!  ::

----------


## catis

Imaginez un peu le croisement lula et eros!!!heureusement que ça ne se fera pas!!!
Ici,il flotte,je ne vais pas me plaindre,au contraire,ma citerne etait vide...dés qu'elle est pleine,il peut refaire beau,on a les foins à faire....
Sinon,j'ai eu 30 euros pour le pain ce matin,du coup j'ai remis 10 euros dans la pochette des chiennes,ce ne sera pas pour la stérilisation,mais pour des vermifuges ou des pipettes à puces.Et oui,les frais vont continuer,j'anticipe...ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas pipetté les pupuces d'ailleurs...
Bon,voilà,sinon,je bosse dans les serres....de quoi m'occuper...

----------


## catis

la cicatrice de lula est superbe,j'espère pouvoir lui oter rapidement sa colerette,surtout qu'elle doit avoir des puces,je l'ai vu se gratter dés que je l'ai otée!!!la pauvre,mais bon,je n'ai pas de pipette,ni pour elles,ni pour les miens,et j'ai seulement récupéré 10 euros,pas assez pour acheter,elle attendra un peu.Sinon,elle pête la forme!!!! un vrai bonheur,elle a été super bien opérée,j'aurais peut-être pu trouver moins cher ailleurs,mais là c'est du grand art!!!
Bon,alors,plus personne?
Manou est partie acheter 25l de parfum pour pelouse,et faire couper les cordes vocales de sa  violetta,armance est noyée sous les cartons,vahick se soigne,chantal soigne son prinz,et jaspée est partie à la guerre dans les ardennes,alors...je reste toute seule...tant pis...
Bon,sinon,chantal,il pleut tous les jours ici,on se croirais en bretagne,pardon dans l'nord...les escargots sont heureux,ils bouffent comme 4,et on espère le retour du beau temps pour pouvoir réussir notre foin...

----------


## vahick

coucou je suis là je nous soigne !!!en effet suite à une vilaine bagarre ma nounouche est maintenant une petite vieille édentée dent cassée et non arrachée , plaie de la gencive donc antibio pour être sûr qu'une infection ne vienne pas aggraver les choses ,elle a aussi un problème à une mamelle qu'elle lèche créant une induration et elle a vers l'omoplate sans doute un kyste graisseux que l'on surveille .elle va bientôt rentrer en concurrence avec moi dans le cumul des problèmes de santé !!!!mais on garde le moral !!!! ici aussi le soleil peine à revenir !!!tjrs contente de vous lire . bises à ttes et caresses à ts vos petits chéris .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, dur de venir sur ce post, je n'ai absolument pas le moral, vous savez pourquoi, ce soir il n'est vraiment pas terrible, je vais voir vendredi une homéopathe très renommée et je vais voir ce qu'elle va dire.... sinon la semaine prochaine je prends rendez vous dans une clinique très au top dans la région, je veux savoir.... j'ai l'impression que le véto ne voit pas trop, il a toujours très mal au cou et cette plaque devant son poitrail qui revient à la charge malgré les antibio.... je suis super stressée et très malheureuse, je sais que vous pensez toutes à moi et merci, je vous tiens au courant quand j'en ai le courage, bisous tortoutes et bisounounours à isa

----------


## armance

Chantal remets nous au parfum car on n'a pas de news depuis un moment 
courage bisous

----------


## vahick

bonjour , j'ai recherché le dernier message de chantal que j'ai , il date du 1er mai son chien avait fait une chute et avait mal au cou .

----------


## catis

Et alors,elle a son prinz bien malade et pas le moral,elle a bien le droit de ne pas vouloir s'épancher ici!!!elle viens quand elleveut,on ne l'oblige pas.
je reçois quelques mail,prinz a fait un oedeme pulmonaire à cause de la cortisone prise pour ses plaques ,du coup arrêt de la cortisone et traitement cardio,qu'il supporte mal,très mal même,et re flambée de ses plaques,chantal ne sais plus quoi faire ni à quel saint se vouer,et je  ne sais pas trop quoi lui conseiller,à part d'aller voir de grands spécialistes plutôt que des petits veto de campagne,et eux,c'est plutôt dans les grandes cliniques veto qu'on les trouvent ou dans les ecoles...
Elle en est là,et bien soucieuse pour son prinz...
Voilà,chantal,ai-je au moins partiellement résumé la situation?
Donc,nous pensons bien à toi et à prinz...
Aujourd'hui ilpleuvait tellement(si si,même en bretagne ça arrive,pas seulement dans l'nord)que j'ai juste donné leur mangé aux filles,pas de balade,tant pis,j'essayerais d'aller les balader en fin d'après midi si j'ai 5 minutes et que la pluie ne reviens pas(là il ne pleut plus)
J'ai mis 4 bidons de 200 l sous les toits,s'ils se remplissent,ça fera toujours ça d'eau en plus.Avec ce qu'il tombe,c'est possible,c'est le deluge,la citerne de 4000 l est presque remplie en 48h...pour vous dire...je vais aller arroser copieusement les serres,vu que lapluie est encoreannoncée,la citerne se remplira à nouveau je pense...
Puis ,après l'été j'acheterais une citerne roulante de 1000l,je mettrais la pompe à jaspée sur la flêche et j'irais remplir directement de la rivière dans la citerne quand je manquerais d'eau.Voilà...mais j'attends d'avoir trois sous,donc après l'été...

----------


## vahick

cest " drôle" cette propension à transformer les gentilles attentions , il n'a jamais été dans mes intentions de forcer qui que ce soit à donner des nouvelles mais quelqu'un demandant des explications sur les soucis de chantal  et ayant trouvé cette raison je l'ai donnée.cela dit je pense aussi bien à chantal et à ses ennuis en souhaitant qu'une solution d'amélioration soit trouvée . ici aussi le soleil est de retour avec bcp de vent . bon pm à ttes ?

----------


## armance

merci pour les infos les filles ne vous disputez pas ! evidemment que personne ne songe à forcer qui que ce soit !
Demander des news relève de l'attention portée aux personnes de ce post c'est aussi faire passer le message qu'on est attentif
bisous

----------


## vahick

d'accord avec toi armance tu m'as bien compris et je t'envoie un coucou amical en espérant que la météo est plus sympa chez toi , ici j'ai passé ma journée à rentrer sous les averses et à ressortir avec bien sûr ma bibiche à qui j'ai appris à rentrer quand il pleut !!! bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## catis

mais ne vous ennervez pas,je donne juste des nouvelles de chantal qui ne va pas bien fort,son prinz  aurait un cancer,autant vous dire que ce n'est pas la joie chez elle...elle a un specialiste à voir lundi,en espérant que prinz tiendra jusque là,elle n'a pas le moral!!alors on pense fort à elle et à son prinz.C'est tout pour les nouvelles de chantal.
Sinon,je rentre d'une reunion et je file au lit...;bisounounours,isa..

----------


## manou 85

Coucou les copines !!! 

Mince  que de nouvelles pas bonnes. Il fo garder le moral car nos loulous ressentent nos émotions et nos craintes.
Ma gloutonne Camilla ne mange rien ou pas grand chose depuis mardi soir ?? 24 heures de siète (n'a de la réserve) ........ce matin un sachet de smecta (pansement gastrique) si cela s'améliore pas ce sera véto. N'a pas de fièvre, n'est pas abattue et fait la kéké en gardant son biscuit comme un pitt.
Bon courage à vous toutes. Le temps est M......e  mais comme partout.

----------


## vahick

bon courage chantal , on pense bien à toi

----------


## catis

Manou,le smecta ,c'est plutôt pour soigner la diarrhée,donc si ta chienne n'a pas la diarrhée,et est par exemple constipée,ce n'est pas génial comme traitement...en même temps,ça ne constipe pas plus...
Pas d'autre nouvelle de chantal et son prinz,j'espère que ça va aller..
Sinon,j'ai oté la colerette à lula,elle etait toute surprise de se retrouver à l'air libre,avec le vent d'aujourd'hui elle va attraper froid aux oreilles... :Big Grin: 
Bon ,sinon,je prépare mon marché de demain...la pluie devrait de nouveau arriver...dommage un peu de soleil a fait du bien aujourd'hui,même si on se serait bien passées du vent.

----------


## manou 85

Bah je pense qu'elle s'est irritée à force de manger de l'herbe !!!  ke donner alors ??
Pas de diarrhée, ce midi elle a mangé une boite de césar et a bien bu.
A même couru après le facteur   ::

----------


## catis

Non,manger de l'herbe est normal,ils en ont besoin ,mais parfois ça bouche en sortant car il y a un bouchon d'herbe,surveille ses crottes,si elle fait normallement laisse là tranquille,elle va reprendre une alimentation normale rapidement...

----------


## vahick

alors ce marché ? rentable ? commence - t- il a y avoir des touristes ? par ici les anglais viennent chercher le soleil !!!!!pas d' pot il est en vacances !!!!et en plus il fait frisquet !!!!bon we à ttes

----------


## catis

Bon,lula va bien,elle saute à nouveau partout,elle ne sait même pas qu'elle est stérilisée,le mâle du voisin a disparut,et eros ne va plus trainer là-bas,terminé les petits....
Pour ce qu'ils deviennent...il faut voir les chatons,ceux qui ne sont pas tués,et qui vivent dehors ne sont même pas nourris,ils crèvent la dale à la porte,et pas moyen de les chopper,ils sont super sauvages...c'est nul!!!le jour ou ils seront placés ça va être la panique avec une bonne vingtaine de chats en vracs...Quand je lui dit à quoi ça sert de garder des chatons,qu'un chaton ça vit 10/15 ans et que dans 10/15 ans ils ne seront peut-être plus chez eux,elle dit:"pourquoi?"que voulez-vous,ils sont eternels...
Bon,je file au lit,bisous,isa....Avec une grosse pensée pour chantal et pour son prinz qui attaque des chimio aujourd'hui...

----------


## vahick

quelle satisfaction pour toi de voir cette gentille lula si pleine de vie reste le problème des minets !!!on ne voit pas quelle solution ils st déjà trop nombreux !!! ici le soleil est de retour ça va faciliter ts les travaux dans la campagne surtout que la t° est fraiche !!! bonne journée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Merci pour les nouvelles de Chantal et de son Prinz. La chimio apporte t elle vraiment un + en qualité de vie pour le chien ?????

Camilla re mange sans vomir mais des petits repas, elle est gaie mais dort encore beaucoup dans la maison mais le temps n'est pas terrible. Y a du vent !!!

----------


## catis

Pour la chimio,on ne sais pas,je ne saurais pas non plus repondre à la question,prinz n'a pas d'organes important touché par le cancer,donc la chimio,s'il y réponds bien,c'est comme chez les humains,peut le "guérir"...
Vu l'espérance de vie d'un chien,une chimio qui offrirait 2/3 ans de répis peut suffire à faire que le chien meurt de vieillesse,et pas de son cancer,même si une récidive aurait eu lieu 5 ans plus tard,donc oui,chez les chiens,c'est parfois exceptionnel comme résultat,ou rien si la chimio est inefficace,comme chez les humains...c'est la roulette russes...mais si ça marche,c'est génial!!!

----------


## vahick

bonne chance à prinz et bon courage à chantal  quel âge a - t- il?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir et tout d'abord excusez moi de ne pas être venu sur le post mais je n'avais pas envie de parler; Cette vérité si dure à supporter. J'ai contacté isa en mp car c'est grâce à elle, à shouky que je connais rescue et je ne regrette rien. Sinon elle vous a dit ce qui se passait au sujet de mon chien. il est âgé de 12 ans mais est ou était pour moi en super forme. Le destin en a décidé autrement... donc résultat déttaille de scanner pas encore arrivé car ils sont débordés. Sinon la cellule mère est dans l'agmydale droite et le cancer s'est propagé sur son tronc mais en superficie. Aucun organe vital n'est pour l'instant touché.Il a eu une première séance de chimiothérapie. Mon véto m'a expliqué que pour l'instant le spécialiste cherche encore le traitement qu'il va installer. Il ne veut pas faire de radiothérapie car il ne veut pas détruire les organes sains. Le plus gros problème est les caillots de sant qui circulent dans son corps et peuvent à tout moment occasioner une thrombose et là il partira.... où on ne souffre plus. Il n'a pas mal, il vient de manger 1/2 steack haché avec mon fils car moi il ne m'aime plus, je lui fais ses piqûres d'héparine pour essayer d'éliminer les caillots, je lui donne ses cachets et en plus je le conduis à la clinique!!! ce matin il n'a pas arrêté de m'observer, il pensait sans doute que j'allais le reconduire!!! il me fait très mal au coeur, je suis plus que stressée et je me suis complètement coincé le dos. Je suis allée voir un ostéo hier mais impossible de débloquer!!!bref vive la vie!!! alors si quelqu'un a une idée complèmentaire de l'héparine? sinon merci à vous toutes de m'avoir autant supporté, je voyais vos messages mais pas envie de répondre,  excusez moi, bonne soirée et j'espère à bientôt pour des bonnes nouvelles, on prend une heure à la fois, bisous tortoutes et bisounounours à ma petite isa, ne soyez pas jalouse qu'elle soit ma préférée!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

aucun problème ma douce, on prie toutes pour ton petit loulou en espérant que le traitement sera efficace et lui accordera un répit dont il profitera à fond !  ::

----------


## vahick

avec toi chantal par la pensée c'est hélas la seule manière de te soutenir je suis vraiment très triste pour toi et j'espère que la chimio va donner un répit à ton prinz . bon courage .

----------


## armance

::  chantal

----------


## catis

Et oui ma chantal,te voilà dans une grosse galère avec ton joli prinz bien malade,et les conseils sont difficiles à donner,on n'est pas veto ,et la maladie très grave,donc affaire de spécialistes....
Mais on peut te dire à quel point on pense fort à toi.
Tu n'as même pas un doux mari pour te masser le dos?c'est ce qu'il faudrait pour te détendre,je ne te conseillerais pas une bonne dose d'alcool,je suis anti alcool sous toutes ses formes,alors...mais le massage...plutôt qu'un osthéo,va voir un kiné,il pourrait te débloquer aussi,moins en douceur,mais si tu as une vertèbre qui a bougé,ça peut être bien aussi.
Bon,voilà la retour d'armance qui etait noyée sous ses cartons...et qui a trouvé l'ordi,c'est bien,parfois on met des semaines à trouver un truc dans un carton...
Sinon,chantal,en dehors de l'heparine et de traitements par comprimés,il n'y a rien pour lutter contre les thromboses qui ne soit pas chimique;Les traitement homeopathique ou même en huile essentielles n'existent pas,enfin,je verifierais,mais je sais que je n'aurais pas confiance,c'est trop important pour prendre celà à la légère,c'est la mort en cas de thrombose,il ne faut pas  réfléchir,même si je te sait peu adepte de la medecine traditionnelle;là tu n'as pas le choix...pauvre prinz...on pense aussi fort fort à lui...
Bon,gros bisous les filles et  à quand la fin de la pluie?
Isa...

----------


## armance

J'ai toujours été présente mais parfois moins causante... :: 
bisous les filles

----------


## jaspée

je confirme, pour les thromboses... y'a que l'héparine... moi non plus, je ne me risquerais pas a essayer autre chose...  ::  chantal, et bon courage ! plein de calins à ton courageux poilu !  ::

----------


## catis

allez,je vous en met une de mon bébé en train de danser avec moi...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il est pas beau avec son sureau en fleur?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et encore une..;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

cath aussi a eu les faveurs du joli eros!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,il y a aussi le calin du matin.

----------


## vahick

super ttes ces photos , nos gros nounours st magnifiques non ?

----------


## catis

j'en remet une avec la famille complête,oui ils sont bien beaux,mais il manque toujours un ou une  petit(e) rott plein (e)de dents pour faire peur aux visiteurs...;l

----------


## jaspée

ho la belle brochette !!!!! sont tous très beaux ces tas de poils !!!  ::

----------


## vahick

oh elle n'est pas oubliée la " tendre " shouky c'est souvent que je la regarde quand j'ouvre tescue elle est bien là pour signaler catis ;moi je voudrai bien mettre vahick ma première léotte . bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Belle brochette de loulous.  
doivent bien tenir bien chaud l'hiver !!!   Camilla va bien, mange bien mais vomit de l'herbe.....;m'énerve celle là !!!

----------


## vahick

ne t'inquiète pas manou , ts les chiens se purgent en mangeant puis en vomissant de l'herbe , ttes mes léos l'ont fait , comme ta camilla !!! bonne nuit .

----------


## catis

si c'est pas de l'amour,ça!!!
Pour manou,elle doit bien le savoir que nos chiens sont des broutards en fait...

----------


## vahick

oui c'est ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle s'inquiète de voir sa camilla brouter !!!! je ne sau=is pas si c'est parel chez vous mais ici encore la pluie , le vent et brrr on ne transpire pas ma nounouche est au sec et au chaud depuis ce matin triste triste cette saison !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui c'est ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle s'inquiète de voir sa camilla brouter !!!! je ne sau=is pas si c'est parel chez vous mais ici encore la pluie , le vent et brrr on ne transpire pas ma nounouche est au sec et au chaud depuis ce matin triste triste cette saison !!!!

----------


## manou 85

qu'un chien mange de l'herbe, beaucoup le font.  ils vomissent une fois, voire deux là cela fait une semaine mais elle mange et ne vomit que de la bile......alors phosphalugel .....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tout le monde, moi aussi en voyant les photos des 3 chiens je n'ai pu m'empêcher de penser à shooky, il y avait sur ce post une photo où elle était avec eux... la vie en a décidé autrement. En ce qui me concerne mon chien a fait aujourd'hui des progrès incroyables!!!! il respire tout à fait normalement, a mangé et se remet à marcher!!!! quelle bonne et belle journée malgré le temps pourri.j'ai tél au véto de la clinique pour donner des nouvelles comme il me l'avait demandé, quand je lui ai tout expliqué il m'a dit que rien que le fait de le voir respirer normalement était très prometteur!! je vais lundi soir faire une écho et une prise de sang pour voir si on peut arrêter l'héparine... j'aimerais beaucoup car il commence à râler quand il me voit arriver avec ma seringue!!!sinon j'ai eu le rapport du scanner c'est bien une tumeur sur l'amygdale mais pour ce qui est de sa peau c'est uniquement superficiel, aucun organe vital n'est touché. Suivant l'état de mon chien, il envisage une 2ème chimio dans 3 semaines. puis si tout continue à aller, il fera des séances de radiothérapie pour essayer de l'aider au maximum. On va continuer à prendre un jour à la fois, par contre il m'a prévenu que des malaises il en ferait toujours, lundi je vais lui demander pourquoi. Je vous assure que franchement cela m'a fait drôle cet après midi de le voir d'un seul coup faire autant de progrès.Ce midi mon fils était là et je lui avais dit si dans 3 semaines il n'a pas fait de progrès je ne sais pas si je vais tenter une 2ème chimio, il m'a peut être entendu.... je plaisante bien sûr.Alors je pense que je vais passer un bon week end avec mon petit amour et que j'aurais peut être un peu moins mal du dos. isa dommage que tu sois loin car je t'aurais demander de lui faire ses piqûres, j'ai horreur de cela mais je n'ai pas le choix. bisous tortoures

----------


## jaspée

t'inquiètes pour les piqures, c'st rogne du tout !! ce qui lui fait peur à ton loulou, c'est la tonne de culpabilité que tu traine derrière !!!!
les aiguilles sont minuscules et il ne sent rien !!!! mais il voit et il sent ta réticence... il pense que tu veux lui faire du mal parce que tu le pense !! 
imagine tous les soins que je fais à saxo a manipuler ses oreilles bouffées par les otites à répétition !! il me voit arriver avec toute l'armada des médocs, creme, pilules etc, sans oublier les douches toutes les semaines... mais il sait que c'st pour son bien et il acccepte... et m'aime toujours autant !!!
courage ma chantal !! positive !!!!! c'est de ca qu'il a besoin !!! et il acceptera tout de ta main, meme ce qui est douloureux !! Rappele toi shouki et les manip des filles... les bains... les massages... et la muselière au début pour les soins.... ils sont comme nous... ils endurent et le font avec bonheur pour nous... ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonsoir, merci jaspée mais tu sais que les aiguilles ne font pas petites du tout, car il faut passer à travers l'épaisseur de la peau. Ce soir Monsieur décide de ne plus avoir besoin de nous, il vient d'essayer de monter 2 fois dans le canapé, comme il n'y arrivait pas je l'ai aidé et en récompense il m'a grogné dessus un peu pour me dire qu'il n'a plus besoin de moi et qu'il va se débrouiller tout seul. C'est marrant de voir son comportement, il doit vraiment se sentir mieux, par contre quand il m' a vu arriver avec une assiette il s'est sauvé. Il faut voir comment il réagit quand il ne veut pas manger, quel caractère il a quand même. Je suis allée lui faire faire un petit tour devant dans la rue mais il n' a pas trop voulu avancer, je crois que demain matin cela ira mieux. Hier Monsieur n'avait pas fait ses besoins, je dis à mon fils va devant tu vas voir cela va marcher car dans notre jardin Monsieur n'a pas l'habitude!!!et bien cela a été instantané!!!! c'est fou quand même comment il fait sa tête de bourricot même malade!!!je pense que demain cela ira encore mieux et qu'il va nous en faire voir!!!!! et qu'il ne fera que ce qu'il a envie de faire lui et non nous!!!!! maintenant si isa peut me donner un truc pour piquer!!!! mais je pense que ce n'est pas simple et il doit sentir toute mon anxiété, mais je ne peux m'empêcher!!!!! j'aurais dû aller à l'école avec isa... alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

::  je parlais de l'épaisseur de l'aiguille, pas de la longueur !!
gros poutous à ton p'tit monstre si plein d'energie, je croise les papattes pour lui !! bisous ma belle  :: 

et pour shoukinette, c'est a moi qu'elle manque le plus !! car j'ai quand meme eu l'honneur de connaitre ses petits crocs bien aiguisés à la fifille...  (hormis ses mamans chéries... bien entendu..)
je ne l'ai vu qu'une fois, mais elle m'a laissé une sacrée impression la shouki... quand tu as la bestiole entre tes jambes dans la voiture et que tu te dis qu'elle se fout des règles... bein t'as peur pour tes mollets !!  ::  mais non, elle m'a épargnée !! petit gabarit, mais grosse présence !! 
un ou une remplacante pour shouki ? je vote pour !!! mais un ou une louloute sans problème !! les autes (eros en particulier,) vous coute assez cher !!  :: 
mais bon, y'a deja le soucis des filles : lula et samba... encore tout un programe !
 ::  les filles !!

----------


## catis

Vous savez,je regarde régulièrement les posts de rott,je me manifeste parfois,mais que sur les super sympas,et sans insister,du coup ils trouvent une autre famille...il faut dire que je suis exigente,je le cherche très très sympa,OK tout,en bonne santé,stérilisé,et pas avec 250 euros de frais d'adoption,et aussi pas trop loin pour pouvoir aller le ou la voir avec la meute(j'ai flaché  il y a plusieurs semaines sur une faya mais le refuge du mordant,c'est dans l'est alors je laisse courrir,pourtant elle me plaisait bien la fifille,sur sos rototo,je ne sais pas si elle est sur rescue)
Donc ce n'est pas exclue de voir arriver un/une rott un jour,malgrés lula et samba dans  l'attente...de toutes façons on plaçerait sans doute lula,plus jeune,pour garder samba,plus vieille.Et l'arrivée d'un vieux chien ne nous derrange pas.
Pour les frais,avec mon boulot de cet été on devrait s'en sortir bien ensuite,déjà actuellement ça va mieux,j'ai bossé pas mal ces dernieres semaines,du coup j'ai payé pas mal pour  la stérilisation de lula,ça aurait été impossible il y a deux mois.
Donc le problême n'est plus financier,enfin je l'espère,mais plutôt la qualité de vie,shouki n'etait pas facile,et je voudrais un rott super facile,et ça existe,je le sais bien...
Pour ma chantal,et bien soit indifférente,fait toi un piqûre toi même,tu verras bien que c'est absolument indolore ,l'heparine.Il ne sent rien,avec sa peau épaisse,c'est juste ton angoisse qu'il ressent,je t'assure,détends toi,ce n'est rien du tout.
Je me suis faite 90 piqûres il y a quelques années,et c'etait  pas exactement de l'heparine mais du loven*x,et c'est douloureux ,mais ce n'etait pas la fin du monde.L'heparine est totalement indolore,arrête d'être angoissée et tout ira bien...
Bon,je suis trempée,j'ai bricolé dehors malgrés le déluge alors je vous dis pas...j'ai néttoyé les gouttières sous la pluie,c'est pas bien malin,hein?c'est comme ça,la citerne ne se remplissait pas,là ,avec le déluge de cet après-midi elle est presque pleine.
Bon,gros bisounours à toutes,je suis bien contente pour le prinz de chantal,c'est super!!!du coup je met mon coco et sa poupoule,exprès pour mes poupoules préférées...

----------


## vahick

que je suis contente pour toi et ton petit chéri ts ces progrès mais bien sûr qu'il sent ta crainte pour le piquer !!!!j'ai connu ça avec ma première léotte atteinte d'une maladie qui ressemblait à la sclérose en plaques et ts les 2 mois pendant 10jours  je devais la piquer !!!!j'avais expérimenté sur les bébés ds ma jeunesse ( puériculture) mais ça a été à chaque fois une épreuve que je ne regrette pas car elle est morte de vieillesse et non de sa maladie ,alors courage bon we à ttes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

sacrée isa va!tu me fais bien rire avec tes poupoules et ton coco!!!!quel remonte moral tu es!! j'espère te voir un jour en chair et en os pour pouvoir se rappeler les bons moments avec shooky, ton acharnement à tout faire pour elle, tout ton amour ainsi que cath. Ce site je l'ai connue grâce à un appel pour don lancé par une de mes amies et je ne regrette rien, en plus un réseau d'amies...et des vraies. merci pour votre soutien pour les piqûres!!! jaspée tu sais je n'y connais absolument rien, hier j'avais mis un peu d'héparine à côté et cela a été la grosse panique.... bref je vais faire mieux, maintenant si quelqu'un veut me remplacer, je ne suis pas loin dans le nord à 17 kms de LILLE?s si vous voulez venir les faire, 3 par jour  c'est peu!!!!!!!!!!! alors bonne soirée tortoutes et bisous tortoutes sans oublier les bisounounours à ???????

----------


## jaspée

lille ?? ma pauvre chérie, envois moi ton monstre.. il profitera de la plage !!
la piqure depend de comment tu tiens la seringue... tu pince la peau entre 2 doigts et tu pique au milieu du creux formé ! ton loulou sent plus le pincement des tes doigts que la piqure !!
je viendrais volontiers... mais boulot avant tout pour gagner quelques sous, mon z'homme en mi temps thérapeutique..
courage ma belle !  ::

----------


## catis

Ma pauvre chantal,tu n'es pas aidée,avec deux infirmières sur le post et pas une pour venir piquer ton minus....
Sinon,j'ai autrefois transité par lille,à une époque ou j'allais en belgique régulièrement,c'etait plus pratique que de changer de gare à paris...voilà,de lille j'ai rapidemment vu la gare....c'est tout.
Bon,je file au lit,gros bisous à toutes et une léchouille au ti prinz....Et si ton heparine coule à coté il ne va pas en mourrir,ce n'est pas grave,oui,tu pince  la peau et tu pique au milieu,il sentira ton pincé et pas la piqûre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et celle-là,elle est pas mignonne?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, merci pour vos conseils,je vais essayer en le pinçant et on verra bien, je n'espère qu'une chose c'est que lundi soir le véto de la clinique me dise d'arrêter, tout d'abord pour lui car ce sera signe d'une bonne évolution et sans doute de la disparition de ses caillots et puis pour moi de ne plus devoir le piquer. C'est bizarre, on aspire toujours à vieillir!!!bref sinon isa merci pour les photos de tes poupoules. Lille est à 17 kms de chez moi, j'y allais quand j'étais jeune, pour l'école, pour les magasins. Maintenant j'y vais rarement, les magasins qu'on y trouve sont presque tous dans les grandes surfaces qui ont poussé comme des champignons. Sinon le vieux Lille est quand même bien sympa surtout si on a un bon porte monnaie. Alors comme je n'ai plus de sous après avoir soigné mon petit coco, je reste chez moi et je soigne mon dos. Ce matin soleil très discret, j'espère qu'il ne pleuvra pas,alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## Moumoune83

Bonjour à toutes ! Je suis assidument les péripéties de toute votre tribu... depuis Shouki et le post de SOS Rottoto ! Je suis aussi les commentaires que fait Catis sur Faya, et sur d'autres rotts, OK tout, mais qui sont malheureusement un peu loin !
Je souhaite vraiment qu'une jolie rott fasse votre bonheur ! Les rotts super sympa et ok tout, ça existe ! J'en ai une.... Cicca,  par contre, ma mastiff Utte adoptée en aout, elle, n'est OK rien du tout ! ça change ! 
Je vous souhaite de trouver la rott de vos rêves ! Je m'incruste pas plus ! bonne continuation

----------


## manou 85

voilà les vomissements venaient d'une crise d'urée et de créatinine foudroyante et au vu de l'age et du passé de ma grande fifille, nous avons opté pour un endormissement dans mes bras. mon ange s'est envolé, plus de misère juste le nez à terre à la recherche d'une bon gibier.
Tu me laisses si soudainnement que je me sens coupée en morceaux..

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Courage Manou, je suis de tout coeur avec toi, elle est partie où on ne souffre plus, tu as fait le bon choix, pour mon chien si je vois que cela devient trop difficile surtout pour lui, je ferais la même chose mais ce n'est pas facile,le seul réconfort est de savoir qu'elle repose en paix. Je pense bien à toi, bisous bon courage

----------


## jaspée

je suis désolée pour ta fifille Manou, mais soulagée que tu ais pris la bonne décision... elle est partie réconfortée de ta présence à ses cotés et court désormais sur les pistes de tous les gibiers de la région, sans personne pour l'arreter... je partage ta peine, puisse t elle etre un peu moins lourde pour toi...
Rip jolie coeur, veille sur ta maman qui a le coeur bien lourd de t'avoir laissé partir... Les étoiles brilleront un peu plus ce soir, encore un p'tit ange de plus...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Une si jolie fille !! un si bo regard emprint de douceur :


En plein effort se dorant la pillule au soleil :son coin préféré.


je suis en vrac j'ai perdu deux de mes compagnons en six mois. C'est injuste.

----------


## armance

Une bien belle grandes oreilles !
Grosses penséesCombien en as tu encore à tes côtés?
bises

----------


## jaspée

jolie fille effectivement ! ::

----------


## manou 85

IL y a à la maison Jules parson terrier (bientôt 10 ans) et Violetta Jackotte depuis début mai ( huit ans)
Ils sont comme moi désorientés ils cherchent la copine.
J'ai le sentiment que Jules me regarde d'un drôle d'air cela fait deux fois que j'emmène sa copine et que je reviens seule   ::

----------


## vahick

que je suis triste pour toi manou je connais le vide de ces départs imprévus et je voudrai pouvoir t'aider je peux seulement te dire que je pense bcp à toi avec mon amitié " canine "

----------


## jaspée

bon, alors je vous présent crevette no2 : HOLLY !! née le lundi de paques !!
Théo en est completement fou, et Saxo regarde tout ca d'un oeil bienveillant !! il accourt aussi sec au moindre pignage de la tiote !  ::

----------


## armance

hihi c'te trogne, ça va grandir et passer au stade de la gambas?
Adoption ou accueil ?
Peux tu nous redire ou dire le comment et pourquoi de son arrivée chez toi ?
Bientôt des vidéos j'espère!
un peu de soleil animal fait du bien 
bisous

----------


## jaspée

elle va grandir a peu près comme théo, c'est une récupération de "fin" de portée... la plus petite et pas réservée... donc eutha programmée... alors mon z'homme a craqué !! moi aussi d'ailleurs... mais il veut en faire la fifille à son père.... je demande à voir !!  :: 
en tout cas, elle est super mignonne... Elevée dans un garage avec terrain attenant, elle pigne à la porte pour faire pipi dehors !! le pied quoi !!

----------


## manou 85

elle est super trognonne !!!!  j'adore les teckels sont des chiens à grand caractère un brin cabochard mais avec des yeux d'aamourrrrrrrrrrr !!

----------


## jaspée

oui, des petits chiens très intelligents, qui comprennent très vite, et un brin cabochard... y'a pas plus sourd qu'un teckel qui veut pas entendre !!
la tiote a deja conquit tout son entourage, elle pleure pas après sa maman, et elle est partie faire la sieste avec son pôpa...

----------


## vahick

merci chantal ça fait du bien de lire de bonnes nouvelles et j'espère que ton prinz va faire encore un bout de route avec toi .on sait bien que nos amours vivent moins longtemps que nous en principe mais que c'est difficile quand ils partent!!! bonne nuit à ttes et caresses aux poilus .

----------


## jaspée

contente des nouvelles !! bonne nit à toutes, suis au boulot !  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Petit ménage effectué  ::

----------


## catis

merçi nos modo !!!!
Ben,le revoilà!!!super,et avec camilla,et avec holly...d'ailleurs j'irais bien,au lit...après des heures et des heures de boulot je suis vannée,et j'y retourne cet après midi.Je vais bien  gagner ma croute,vraiment bien,mais à quel prix?j'ai 9 jours de repos en juillet,ça va donner!!!mais ma nouvelle tournée va bien c'est dur,60/70patientspar jour...mais j'y arrive,pas encore trop décatie l'isabelle,et la mémoire toujours active...
Bon,on n'a pas coupé les fois,vu le temps annoncé,c'est le bordel!!!on veut du soleil,on veut du soleil!!!et une poupoule en prime....

----------


## michele

bonjour les filles !!

g encore raté pleins de choses apparemment ...
Manou je suis triste pour ta louloute ....elle était bien belle ......R.I.P. ma douce !!!
Jaspée elle est si mimi ta ptite souris !!
Chantal je pense bien fort à toi aussi pour ton loulou ....mais comment les roukinoffs ??

Ici les choses bougent aussi ...Maryne en fugue sur la RP depuis un mois et demi a débarqué
avant hier soir avec ses valoches ......donc services sociaux et flics et si elle reste il faudra retourner
sur Paris pour repasser devant le juge Pfff !!!!
mais je suis bien contente de la voir rentrer au bercail ....je l'ai élevé 11 ans kan même !!
alors j'empile ...en gros j'avais à peu près pris mes marques et là c de nouveau le bazard et 
en plus je suis en pleine peinture ...mais bon !!
Stan l( le Malinois ) qui est une super balance (il vient me dire dés qu'une bétise est faite
dés fois que je l'accuserai ) m'a fait bien rire hier soir !! il est arrivé avec une grosse tache de
peinture sur le museau en me disant ...c pas moi c Curry !! oui Curry y avait bien mis une patte
mais lui c'était son gros pif ...depuis je me moque de lui et il fait la gueule !! trop fort nos chiens !!

je m'en retourne à ma peinture , car à 16H00 c retour chez les flics ...
Gros bisoux à vous toutes

----------


## armance

Ah contente du retour du post !!!

bisous michele

----------


## jaspée

Bein, ca bouge chez toi Mimi !! heureuse de voir Maryne à la maison... heureusement qu'il y a deux chambres !! :: 
avec un peu de chance, elle va te donner un coup de main pour la peinture... parce que si tu comptes sur tes toutous... je crois qu'ils te donneraient un p'tit coup de main mais pour la déco supplémentaire !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Eh voilà comment on casse une vocation !!!! 

UN malinois cela a un sacré pinceau tout dans le balayage !! 

Pov loulous !! sont incompris !!

Ma rappelle que lors du ravalement de la maison  Roméo mon teckel poil long c'était peint la queue et la frange un mal fu pour le nettoyer.
Bne sur fallait qu'il supervise les travaux le plus près possible du mur !!! ::

----------


## vahick

COUCOU !! ceci est un essai de jaspée, tout va bien !!  ::

----------


## vahick

ça y est ça marche  UN GRAND MERCI ET TTES MES EXCUSES POUR T4AVOIR FAIT PERDRE AUTANT DE TEMPS ET moi je n'ai rien fichu de la journée que de regarder la pluie inonder mon jardin qui n'a plus soif et gacher mes belles roses désolant !!!bonne soirée . au fait mon invitation ce n'est pas un mot en l'air je n'ai pas de travaux champêtres pour toi , juste jardiner !!!!j'ai un grand lit à deux places et une jolie région à faire visiter !!!!

----------


## catis

et bien moi je dis,heureusement que je n'ai pas coupé mon foin.....parce-que là ça mouille!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tout le monde, mon chien n'est pas trop terrible, il refuse complètement de manger, durdur!!! je vais depuis mardi soir, lui faire après mon travail une piqûre de cereni* pour éviter le vomissement mais il ne veut pas manger, ce midi je vais l'obliger, le véto m'a dit de le forcer car sinon il va partir... ce serait quand même dommage après tout ce que j'ai fait pour lui mais surtout ce qu'il a supporté.... mais si il en a marre, il a le droit, alors je vais voir ce midi.... ici temps lourd et orageux, cela n'arrange pas les choses pour lui mais j'habite une maison très fraîche donc pas de soucis, bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

ne le force pas, tu vas lui faire du mal, essaie plutot des choses défendus comme le pâté, le saucisson, le rillettes, tous ces trucs délicieux pour eux ! pauvre prinz... ca doit etre dur pour lui et pour toi...

je remets les photos car y'a longtemps qu'on les a pas vu !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Jaspée tu me fais bien plaisir. Mais tu sais le plat préféré de mon chien c'est du pain sec. Quand je l'ai acheté en même temps, j'ai acheté un livre sur cette race de chien et dans ce livre il est marqué qu'ils sont très friands de pain sec!!! sinon pâté, saucisson, jambon, rillettes il n'aime pas du tout!!! rien n'est simple, enfin je vais voir ce midi car je suis au travail, hier il a mangé la mie d'une tartine sur sa journée!!!!! ce soir je retourne quand même pour lui faire sa piqûre car je ne veux surtout pas qu'il vomisse même rien!!!! tu sais il a un sacré caractère hier rien que le fait de le prendre à bras et l'emmener de l'autre côté de la rue où il y a "de bonnes odeurs" et bien il a fait ses besoins, c'est une vraie tête de mule, ce midi je vais recommencer car monsieur n'a jamais fait ses besoins dans mon jardin, quel numéro quand même, j'aspire de rentrer pour voir s'il va manger, je te tiendrais au courant, bisous

----------


## vahick

adorables tes petits rouquins font - ils tjrs autant de bêtises ? et les relations avec la minette ? améliorées ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon courage chantal on pense bien à toi en espérant que ton prinz va accepter de continuer un peu sa route à tes côtés

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Vahick bonjour et merci pour ton soutien. Mes petites rouquines car ce sont 2 femelles!! mais tu ne peux pas savoir, sont un peu plus sages, tuent beaucoup d'oiseaux!!!! et empêche ma grande de manger!!!! la pauvre elle a bien maigri et revient rarement à la maison, je ne sais pas trop ce que je peux faire. Elle va chez mon voisin qui a un mâle de son âge et je crois qu'elle est mieux là. Quand je peux, et qu'elle revient manger, je chasse les rouquines!!!!j'ai installé une trappe entre mon jardin et mon garage et elles peuvent faire comme elles veulent!!!! donc de temps en temps j'ai un oiseau mort dans la maison!!! mais je crois que je vais bientôt fermer cette trappe à certains moments de la journée pour les calmer un peu, je pense qu'elles sont un peu comme dans un château!!!!les reines!!bref j'aime tellement les animaux!!!! je donnerais des nouvelles sans doute dans l'après midi pour vous dire s'il a mangé au moins la mie d'une tartine, bisous

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour à toute vapeur, car je travaille et ce soir je vais chez le véto, donc pas le temps. Il a enfin mangé environ 10 petites boulettes de steack hache, s'il a bien digéré cet aprem, je pense que ce soir avec mon fils il va manger un peu plus, bisous enfin un peu de stress en moins, en plus je lui fais des messages recommandés par le véto pour les courbatures qu'il a eu en vomissant tant et tant de fois, et bien il se laisse faire et passe sa langue de temps en temps pour me faire comprendre qu'il aime bien, sacré cabot va!!!! bisous

----------


## catis

Bon,si je suis bien malade je viendrais me faire chouchouter chez toi,moi aussi j'adoooore les massages...et j'ai souvent des grosses courbatures....bien contente qu'il mange,c'est indispensable,sinon c'est finit!!!donc,on respire..;

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, merci isa moi aussi je respire un peu mieux que ce matin. Sinon vahick ce midi mes rouquines!!!! m'ont rapporté 2 souris à l'étage, elles sont suppporters de l'infirmière qui soigne leur vieux frère!!!! sans commentaires, elles ne se rendent pas compte et je préfère qu'elles tuent les souris plutôt que les oiseaux. Je vais essayer de leur expliquer ce soir!!! bizzzzzzzz

----------


## manou 85

ah c'est bien que Prinz mange.... Ma soeur est une passionnée de schnauzer moyen et elle adore leur caractère cabochard. En ce moment elle a un male, Oscar qu'elle a eu dans un élevage à l'age de 3 ans ses maitres divorçaient donc retour chez l'éleveur. Un  brave chien.
Sa première Excel était une vraie terreur sauf quand Manou arrivait elle essayait de m'intimider   ::   la bouffonne je l'obligeais à venir se faire caresser alors qu'elle se planquait pour éviter. Mais ki résiste à une croute de pain §§ hein !!!  

Gros vent qui alterne acec soleil et temps gris.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir Isa si tu es malade pas de problèmes tu peux venir mais je me vengerais de tout!!!! alors réfléchis bien avec ton caractère de bretonne chérie!!!! bref je prends 5 minutes pour vous dire que je suis donc allée chez le véto pour sa piqûre anti vomissements. C'est dingue comment il évolue!!! la véto a trouvé une évolution positive sur 2 jours au niveau des yeux et aussi au niveau de son thorax moins dur!!! bref demain je retourne faire une dernière piqûre et ensuite je tél au spécialiste de la clinique pour tout lui expliquer. Il me dira s'il veut ou non le voir pour savoir si on arrête l'héparine. Je ne veux enfin j'espère faire le maximum pour ne pas faire d'erreur mais ce n'est pas simple, demain après midi je ne travaille pas c'est course et ménage et s'il me dit d'y aller je vais le faire. Sinon j'irais lundi soir comme la semaine dernière, s'il mange il a toutes ses chances mais il ne peut le comprendre. Ce soir il ne veut pas manger, je vais essayer dans une heure et puis dodo avec moi mais avant massage du thorax et du cour pour le délivrer de ses courbatures. Dommage le véto aurait dû me le dire avant mais bon!!! je ne sais pas si beaucoup de personnes sinon toutes mes amies de rescue accordent autant d'attention à leur toutous ou autre animaux de la famille. Bref ce soir je suis un peu remontée, il le faut car cet aprem je ne pensais qu'à dormir mais au travail ce n'est pas possible. Je ferais tout pour lui sauf s'il me fait comprendre qu'il en a marre. Sur la table du véto il se réfugiait sous mon bras pour partir, ce qu'il n'a pas fait depuis le début!!!!! pour moi il réagit super bien, je vois bien son comportement. Le spécialiste de la clinique m'a dit qu'il était dans le creux de la vague et je sais que la semaine qui arrive sera plus que déterminante, mais j'y crois beaucoup!! on verra, sinon je vous remercie tortoutes de m'accompagner dans cette épreuve de la vie!!! alors bisous de tout mon coeur à tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

ma pove chantal, je veux pas te mentir, et je passerais meme pas par MP... si ton loulou ne peux plus vivre, et ne veux plus vivre.. laisse le finir sa p'tite vie tranquille avec toi... il mange, c'est bien, il mange pas... tant pis.. prinz est en bout de course et il n'en peut plus de sa vie... il a pas la pêche et il s'en rend pas forcement compte... laisse le, arrete le véto, entoure le de ton amour, il veut sortir.. sort le, il veut reste... il reste... il souffre et il demande.... accompagne le... j'ai rien d'autre à te proposer.... accompagne le, c'est tout ce qu'il demande... et si l'accompagnement est la piqure qui le délivre de ce corps qu'il ne supporte plus de tant de souffrance... pique le, avec ton coeur, ton amour, ton chagrin, mais par dessus tout avec son amour donné et reçu... n'ai pas de chagrin, meme si les pleurs sont de mise... il restera dans ton coeur, et pour lui... tu seras sa maman, son amour... sa p'tite fée qui l'aura délivré d'un avenir incertain...
je m'en veux quelque part d'ecrire ce genre de chose, et je pleure de la faire... mais je sais que le vérité est là...
courage ma chérie, je suis avec toi et ton prinz...

----------


## catis

Même si  je suis bien inquiète,je ne serais pas aussi catégorique sur prinz,s'il ne mange pas bien,c'est à cause des nausées dû à la chimio,pas forcément dû à la maladie,et s'il n'a pas d'envahissement trop important ,les chimio peuvent être hyper efficace,on a souvent de très bon resultats sur les chiens,surtout les petites crottes,bien plus costaudes que les molosses comme j'ai.
C'est certain que si son état s'aggrave,ou si les chimio le rende malade pour plusieurs jours et l'affaiblisse trop,il faudra que chantal reflechisse bien à l'acharnement thérapeutique,mais tant qu'il semble vouloir vivre ,et qu'il semble se battre,après tout ça vaut le coup de se battre avec lui.
Rappelez vous de shouki,d'accords,ce n'etait pas cancéreux,mais tous les veto me conseillaient l'euthanasie.Franchement,j'aurais dû suivre,pourtant,on a tenté le tout pour le tout,et ça a été dur,elle a souvent été désespérée,au fond du trou,et alors?
Là,prinz a eu une scéance de chimio,ses globules doivent commencer à chuter,il a la nausée,il est fatigué,il risque de choper des infections,et alors?Il peut remonter la pente aussi.Sinon,on euthanasierais tous les cancéreux sans tenter de les soigner,animaux comme chiens,non?Et les remissions sont parfois longues,et une remission de 2/3 ans sur un chien de cet âge paut le faire mourrir de vieillesse...et pas de son cancer...
Alors ,je pense que chantal doit faire comme elle le pense,elle risque de le regretter si son prinz part sans guérir après des semaines à être malade?et alors?il vaut mieux regretter ce qu 'on a fait que ce que l'on aurait dû faire et pas fait...
On regrette toujours nos actes quand on perd quelqu'un ou un animal.C'est comme ça.Quoiqu'elle fasse,elle risque de se repprocher ses décisions.
Si vous saviez les regrets que je me traine depuis le décés de ma mère,et ne parlons pas de shouki ou d'ulysse.Et alors,je n'y peut plus rien,c'est arrivé,j'ai merdé,et je remerderais encore,c'est la vie...et je vivrais avec.
Alors mon avis c'est plutôt:chantal fait comme tu pense que c'est le mieux,pense à ne pas t'acharner s'il ne veut plus rien,et à abréger ses souffrances s'il n'en peut plus.Mais tant que tu sent qu'il a envie de vivre,et tant que tu ne peux pas prendre de décision définitive,fait comme tu peux.C'est une grande douloureuse de partout pleine de remords et de regrets qui te parle.De toutes façons,ça te fera une cicatrice de plus à trainer...
Gros bisounounours à toutes,isa...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour merci jaspée et isa de partager vos idées, mais je sais très bien qu'il faut prendre un jour à la fois. Je vais voir si ce midi il veut manger car ce matin comme hier, il n'a rien voulu prendre. Hier soir il était quand même beaucoup mieux et la véto l'a confirmé. Je pense qu'il est sous l'effet de la chimio et en plus ce chien n'a jamais été gourmand, très difficile à faire manger, c'est lui qui a toujours décidé s'il mangeait ou pas, il est comme cela depuis que je l'ai. Je dois tél à la clinique au spécialiste pour savoir si je continue ou pas l'héparine, il va peut être me demander d'y aller? Sinon il se lèche les pattes avant et la véto m'a dit qu'il avait sans doute des fourmillements de ne plus trop marcher? Je vous tiens au courant mais pour l'instant je garde espoir car ses yeux sont beaucoup plus beaux qu'il y a 3 jours et son thorax est bien détendu. La véto m'a dit hier soir qu'il était mieux et qu'il ne souffrait plus. Alors on verra! bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

bonne journée chantal, plein de papouilles a ton courageux et pugnate petit loulou !  :: 
et gros bisous a toi !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, ce midi il a mangé comme hier soit du steack hache et à 4 heures son goûter, un 1/2 biscuit petit écolier!!!!! ensuite je suis allée voir le véto qui l'a trouvé nettement mieux qu'il y a 8 jours...comme quoi; par contre il conseille de continuer l'héparine car il fait encore de la tension pulmonaire!!!!!donc je vais continuer à faire le travail d'isa.... mais beaucoup moins bien. J'espère maintenant qu'il va manger de plus en plus pour rattraper des forces car normalement il fait une nouvelle chimio dans 8 jours, enfin on verra!!!!! un jour à la fois.Alors bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Encore moi les copines, il faut que je vous dise.... je suis allée le promener dans la rue là où il y a les bonnes odeurs mais il n'a pas su tenir longtemps mais en rentrant il a mangé 3 foix 10 morceaux de steack hache tout frais que j'ai acheté ce soir à la boucherie!!!je pense que demain il va manger aussi et il va rattraper des forces!!enfin je l'espère. Le véto m'a dit que la chimio était beaucoup mieux acceptée chez les chiens, il en a encore une à faire et après 4 séances de radiothérapie qui pour lui seront encore mieux supportées. En fait il avait quand même bien accepté sa séance de chimio ce qui a tout foutu en l'air c'est la réaction en vomissements. S'il fait la prochaine, la veille je lui ferai une piqûre anti vomissement et pendant toute la semaine qui suivra, on verra, un jour à la fois, je suis super contente ce soir de l'avoir vu mangé autant!!! cela remonte le moral alors à demain bisounounours

----------


## vahick

quelle bonne nouvelle mais comme tu dis un jour à la fois !!! le petit coquin a trouvé comment se régaler de beef haché !!!! bon courage . bises

----------


## jaspée

que ne ferait on pas, quand on est un loulou, pour un morceau de steack haché ?? meme mon saxo, un peu coincé de l'arrière ferait le beau !! il adore ca... ca enrobe ses médocs.. et c'est trop bon !!  ::

----------


## vahick

pour moi j'utilise les petites "vache - qui - rit pour l'apéro mais c'est vrai que pour 1gros comprimé ( antibio )+ 2 gélules ( pour la "gratte" +1+1/2 pour le coeur le p'tit fromage est un peu juste !!! je vais acheter du beef haché !!!bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copieuses!!!et oui elles vont toutes acheter du steack haché!!!! mais bon c'est exceptionnel quand même, alors aujourdh'ui beau temps et j'espère que mon petit coco va progresser, manger, tenir un peu plus debout, etc.... ce matin il doit aller mieux car il a râlé pour faire sa piqûre!!!!le matin il aime bien dormir comme tout le monde je pense. Sinon vahick cette semaine j'avais essayé aussi la vache qui rit car beaucoup disent que les chiens adorent mais il n'en a pas voulu, il est très difficile mais bon, alors bonne journée tortoutes et bisounounours

----------


## jaspée

t'as un toutou exceptionnellement tétu et raleur... c'est ce qui fait sa force je suppose !  :: 
mes 2 razmots "crevettes" s'en donne à coeur joie, ils jouent ensemble, dorment sur le lit... ben voyons...  :: 
et mon gros regarde tout ca d'un oeil attendri.... mais la tiote va se refugier contre lui quand elle veut dormir tranquille... et mon gros béta est heureux !!! il suffit de peu de chose quand meme.... 
 ::  les copines !

----------


## armance

Chantal, contente que les choses semblent se calmer, vraiement !
Jaspée à quand une petite ou grande vidéo?
bises à toutes et poilus plumeux baveux...

----------


## jaspée

y'a ka !!!

----------


## catis

Ecoute,jaspée,je ne veux pas te critiquer,mais quand on appele sa chienne HOLLY,on doit bien se douter de ou elle va dormir,le soir arrive et tu la sort pisser un coup.Au bout de 10 minutes tu ouvre la porte et tu cri:HOLLY.Et elle rentre et file au lit,normal,je ferais pareil.
Fallait l'appeler  ALANICHE,ou ATAPLACE,pas HOLLY...franchement,c'est pas finaud...

----------


## jaspée

> Ecoute,jaspée,je ne veux pas te critiquer,mais quand on appele sa chienne HOLLY,on doit bien se douter de ou elle va dormir,le soir arrive et tu la sort pisser un coup.Au bout de 10 minutes tu ouvre la porte et tu cri:HOLLY.Et elle rentre et file au lit,normal,je ferais pareil.
> Fallait l'appeler  ALANICHE,ou ATAPLACE,pas HOLLY...franchement,c'est pas finaud...


ben ouais... le problème, c'est que c'est sa marraine qui l'a appelé de même...   ::

----------


## catis

Il en peut plus d'être content le ti theo,il va attraper une crampe à la queue à  force de la remuer...et n'y voyez aucun jeu de mot,merçi mesdames...; ::

----------


## vahick

ELLE monte tte seule sur le lit ce p'tit microbe ????? ou tu l'aides un peu ?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Mes copines bonsoir, alors super cette belle petite crevette comme vous dites, par contre je suis ok avec isa pourquoi Holly et isa avec son humour tout de suite elle trouve la suite.... une sacrée vedette notre petite isa, cela vous étonne que c'est ma préférée??? sinon pour mon chien aujourdh'ui calme des calme mais de temps en temps je pense que son coeur se remet à s'emballer. j'ai eu le véto de la clinique ce matin, il m'a donné rendez vous lundi soir pour une écho et voir l'évolution. Après comme il m'a dit on va voir, si pas d'évolution si je veux le garder comme cela?il a mangé ce midi et ce soir comme hier, et en fin de journée mon fils a été le promener au bois, il était super content mais n'a tenu le coup que 5 minutes. je pense qu'il faut qu'il se refasse un peu car il est faible, il n'a pas mangé pendant une semaine et en plus sans doute l'effet de la chimio. maintenant aujourd'hui pas de piqûre de ceren** et on va voir s'il va ou non vomir, j'espère que non surtout si c'est la nuit!!! mais bon je ne vais pas stresser d'avance. Sinon il ne tient pas longtemps sur ses pattes je ne sais pas si c'est comme un humain, il a peutêtre besoin de refaire aller un peu ses muscles??? certaines personnes doivent me trouver un peu ridicule mais mon chien c'est comme mon enfant et je le soigne comme tel, bref.Alors bonne soirée tortoutes et attention à Holly, elle si petite!!!bisounounours

----------


## armance

bon arrêtes de nous mettre l'eau à la bouche fais nous une fournée de 5 mn !
hihi trop migon j'en reveux!

----------


## jaspée



----------


## Michèle B

il y a urgence pour tous ces chiens 
le refuge doit etre vide le 30 juin 

hier j'ai fait un covoiturage pour 3 chiens, dont Angel rott d'une maigreur +++++++++++

http://rescue-bretagne.xooit.fr/t184...iee-dpt-56.htm

----------


## catis

Je me suis proposée pour aider sur le post,j'appelerais demain,de préférence pour un rott,si sociable,et en FA temporaire,mais si les rott sont sortis...l'avantage c'est que c'est dans le 56 et que je pourrais y aller avec  eros,et voir sa reaction avec un mâle,car le seul exemple c'etait saxo(hein jaspée)et pas franchement concluant,ils sont revenus tous les deux bien amochés...comme il semble n'y avoir que des mâle,c'est compliqué,je préfère les filles,moi!!! ::  :: 
Bon,gros ::  et bonne nuit les filles...

----------


## jaspée

pas de soucis pour eros... saxo a démarré au 1/4 de tour quand il lui a reniflé les fesses.. mais je pense pas qu'eros cause de soucis, surtout qu'il a perdu un double appendice !! saxo est très con avec ses congénères males... c'st pas nouveau !
si tu peux en sortir un de la haut... n'hésite pas ma biche !

----------


## Michèle B

il n'y a que des males 
parmi ces 22 chiens il y a 2 rotts males

----------


## vahick

e suis surprise de voir autant de labradors et affiliés ( golden ) mais c'est vrai qu'un véto m'a dit que leurs morsures étaient fréquentes alors que tt le monde les dit très gentils !!!bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## catis

oui,il y a deux rotts mâles,tous les deux dominants chiens,je ne veux pas le boxon ici,donc les rotts c'est non.J'avais pensé aux rotts  parce-que cath a son permis de détention,et c'est plutôt rare de pouvoir avoir une FA avec permis et dans l'urgence,mais je tiens à vivre dans de bonnes conditions.Je vais appeler pour savoir s'il reste un tiot hyper sympa à sortir ou s'il ne reste que les teigneux congénères.C'est vrai que j'aurais plutôt préféré sortir une fille,même si je sais bien qu'eros est capable de s'entendre avec un chien mâle sympa comme avec une fille;
Mais eros,malgrés le coupage de ses deux trucs inutiles,n'a absolument pas changé de caractère,toujours aussi vif,nerveux,sauteur de partout...et maigrichon..il est pas beau mon couillon ecouillé?

----------


## vahick

oh que si il est beau ce pépère il se serait bien entendu avec ma sterenn qui ne tenait pas en place et avait l'ai d'une jeunette  à 10ans , je pense bien souvent à elle dont la photo est sur mon fond d'écran !!!! bonne journée sous le ciel gris !!!

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !!! 

superbe temps gris et frais ce matin !!! pas un mois de juin enfin l'avantage ma pelouse a bien reverdit, les hortensias sont en fleur !!!

Mes monstres sont en forme !!! un peu trop violette me pique tout un tas de bazar pour que je lui reprenne. Va me falloir investir dans les jouets.
Superbe petite crevette j'en bave !!!
Courage à Prinz, retapes toi bien.

----------


## Michèle B

il y a celui là qui est sympa , je l'ai vu samedi il adore jouer 

http://rescue-bretagne.xooit.fr/t185...de-08-2002.htm

les rott ce n'est pas possible

----------


## catis

Cath a dit non,et quand cath dit non,c'est non.....il ne faut pas oublier qu'on a toujours lula et samba sur le fil....et déjà trois chiens,avec risque de passer à 5 ,ça suffit bien!!!!
Il faut que je retourne chercher de la viande aux volailles du poher dés cette semaine,on n'a plus de croquettes,et pas un sous pour en acheter,cath a raison,ce serait déraisonnable d'aider alors qu'on a encore besoin d'aide...on aidera après l'été lorsque notre situation sera améliorée.En plus je ne trouve plus de viande dans les poubelles,j'en reviens,et zero viande,la galère...
Donc je confirme,cath a raison,c'est non.

----------


## vahick

:: c'est bien isa d'être raisonnable vous avez largement assezde gentils compagnons pour leur donner de l'amour et en recevoir et déjà aussi bcp de travail !!!! bonne nuit  . bisous

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, je te comprends isa quand on les voit, on a envie de tous les prendre, que des malheureux quand même, quelle honte tous ces chiens abandonnés dans les refuges et les vacances arrivent!!!! hier soir je suis donc allée à la clinique, le spécialiste l'a trouvé très amélioré et en bonne voie, son coeur se remet tout doucement et la tension pulmonaire baisse lentement. Il préfère ainsi que brusquement car cela ne durerait pas. Je dois maintenir le traitement encore une semaine avec augmentation de son cachet pour le coeur le matin, mais aujourd'ui il n'a rien voulu manger. Ce matin je n'ai pas eu le temps de le sortir et il a fait ses besoins dans la maison. Aussi quand il me voit arriver près de lui il tremble, il pense que je vais le gronder, alors il ne mange pas, j'espère que ce soir il le fera. Donc je suis repartie pour une semaine au bout de laquelle il va décider ou non la 2ème et dernière chimio car après c'est radiothérapie, mais un jour à la fois. Hier il y avait une jeune dame qui pleurait et qui m'a fait très mal au coeur, elle venait d'apprendre que son chien avait une tumeur au cerveau!!!!!beaucoup de misère quand même et on les aime tant. Bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounonnours

----------


## vahick

BIEN SÜR QU'ON A ENVIE DE CRAQUER pour caliner ts ces gentils compagnons dont on s'est débarassé mais encore faut-il en avoir les possibilités bien sûr je parle de mon point de vue de dame agée j'ai pris en charge ma grosse peluche à qui j'essaie de faire oublier toutes les maltraitances qu'elle a subi c'est une grosse responsabilité mais que de bonheur en retour en voyant son regard confiant dirais - je plein d'amour ???? j'espère que prinz va récupérer encore un peu de sa vitalité . au fait il n'aime pas la vache- qui - rit eh bien awaï c'est le steak haché , elle a pris ça du bout des dents et s'y est re pris à 4 reprises avant de se décider à manger sa petite boulette de viande où étaient ses médicaments!!!! bonne nuit .

----------


## manou 85

Oh la purge !!!  elle préfèrerait la pâté de foie ????
Je suis effarée du nombre d'animaux largués maintenant et encore plus au moment des vacances.....Si moi cela ^m'empêche de dormir les e......s eux reprendront un animal dès leur retour.......Maintenant que je suis en retraite  pas les mêmes moyens donc je m'occuppe de mes loulous  et m'apitoye encore beaucoup et aide quand je le peux.
Mes enfants ne sont pas "animaux" (tant pis pour eux alors je n'ose pas adopter car que diviendraient mes compagnons.
Je vis avec eux et pour eux, ils sont mon quotidien et je les aimeeeeeeeeeee  !!! (et j'enquiquine les grincheux) na

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, copieuse vahick!!!non je plaisante c'est vrai qu'on essaie tout ce qu'on peut pour leur faire prendre leurs médocs!!sinon si c'est des gros cachets, la pharmacie m'a vendu une petite boite avec à l'intérieur une lame type cutter pour couper les comprimés, je m'y reprends à plusieurs fois pour faire des petits morceaux, c'est bien pratique,sinon j'ai acheté aussi des berlingots à la pharmacie qui se nomment médicro*au début il avalait ses cachets enrobés dans cette pate maintenant il n'en veut plus si tu veux vahick il m'en reste je peux te les envoyer pour un essai, dans ce cas donne moi ton adresse. Sinon Manou et son grand coeur!!!! et oui on ne peut pas tout prendre, je pense que sur ce site toutes font le maximum mais il faut aussi réfléchir à l'après. Sinon je vous avais parlé d'un bébé dalmatien femelle, elle a été adoptée, par contre il reste ses 2frères sourds aussi et l'éleveur s'en débarasse gratuitement. Les parents sont lof tous les 2, ils sont pucés, tatoués, vaccinés, si vous connaissez quelqu'un ... il les donne gratuitement. Bonne journée tortoutes et à ce soir sans doute

----------


## vahick

merci chantal de ta proposition , je vais d'abord essayer de lui cuire le steak à l'huile d'olive c'est peut- être la viande crue qu'elle n'a jamais eu l'occasion de goûter !!!!un truc expérimenté avec ma très vieille léo  à près de 12ans elle était sourde mais elle réagissait quand je claquais des mains , elle ressentait m'a dit un véto , les vibrations de l'air produites par le claquement !!! ça peut peut- être servir pour les chiens sourds de naissance !!!te voilà bien silencieuse isa !!! tt va bien ???? bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## catis

coucou les filles,on a plein de boulot,avantd'attaquer les remplacements d'été,et du coup pas trop le temps de venir sur l'ordi...je cherche queqlqu'un pour m'aider à couper les sabots divers et variés de la maison,et c'est galère,je  plante,desherbe etc...tout doit-êrtre près dans 8 jours...

----------


## jaspée

bon courage pour la galère !!  :: 
boulot à donf ici aussi ! les envahisseurs arrivent doucement mais surement avec leur lot de désagréments divers et variés !
mes poilus sont en forme, la p'tite crevette grandit ! 

1er bétise.... Au casse croute.... et on se défoule avec théo !!
bisous tout le monde !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Mon  amour de chien est parti cette nuit à 3 heures du matin dans un malaise...................

----------


## jaspée

::  ho pauvre petit loulou... suis désolée chantal, de la perte de ton prinz, je sais qu'il comptait enormément pour toi et qu'il va laisser un vide immense... ta seule consolation est que la ou il est maintenant, il ne souffrira plus... suis de tout coeur avec toi ma belle,je te fais plein de gros bisous... c'est peu par rapport à ta douleur, je sais... mais c'est sincère  ::

----------


## vahick

j'aimerai pouvoir prendre un peu de ton chagrin chantal  ,je  ne peux qu'être avec toi par la pensée  tu as fait tt ce qu'il fallait pour l'aider mais il arrivait au bout de sa tjrs trop courte vie  et il court maintenant au milieu de ses copains .amitiés .

----------


## arden56

Mince, je suis bien triste. les loulous nous font bien du mal quand ils nous quittent......;

----------


## armance

Chantal, ton chien et toi avaient eu beaucoup de bonheurs, il t'a fait l'honneur de partager sa vie et maintenant il se repose après une fin de vie digne
Merci à toi de l'avoir accompagné, et regarde tout ce que cet animal a pu t'apporter et gardes tout ça au chaud, car c'est un trésor.
Douces pensées pour lui et pour toi et ceux qui sont tristes de son départ

----------


## manou 85

Une bien triste nouvelle !! 
ILs nous quittent toujours trop vite.repose en paix, délivré de ton corps malade.
Je pensse bien à toi dans ses moments si difficiles  :: .
dans  le futur tu penseras à lui, à ses moments qui n'appartenaient qu'à vous deux.
de tout coeur avec toi.

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Mes amies, merci pour vos intentions, vos pensées, votre soutien, je ne sais que dire si ce n'est que je suis très malheureuse,  ne soyez pas étonnée de ne plus me voir sur ce post pendant un moment.... j'ai trop de chagrin

----------


## catis

Je rentre juste du boulot pour apprendre la triste nouvelle,je suis de tout coeur avec toi ma chantal,je sais à quel point c'est dur de perdre nos petits ou gros compagnons et je pense fort à toi.Je prendrais volontier une partie de ta douleur si je pouvais.Tu lui a donné tout ce que tu pouvais,tu l'a soigné,chouchouté,il a été heureux,il a finit sa vie auprès de toi car il n'en pouvait plus.On va toutes fort penser à toi et te soutenir à distance.Gros bisous ma douce.

----------


## michele

Bon courage Chantal et RIP à ton amour ... c dur mais la route continue avec ses joies et ses peines !!
tes rouquinoffs ont besoin de toi !! et ton loulou veille sur toi et ta tribu désormais !!

moi je récupère en FA une louloute style boarder de deux ans , qui n'a vécue qu'enfermé dans un gourbi , 
reste son frère ......
*chien ferme à la maison 005.AVI* 
www.youtube.com

*video chien ferme 083.AVI* 
www.youtube.com

----------


## catis

Bon,et bien on a 4 chiens ce soir,dont une pour quelques jours,je vous laisse baver sur le post,je vous dirais demain de quoi il retourne...Tana a un peu grondé,une copine qui arrive à 21h,qu'on connait à peine,non mais...mais là tout le monde roupille,eros le nez dans la zezette d'....
gros bisounounours,isa..;

----------


## armance

et beh on dirait que pour compenser un départ yen a qui augmentent le nombre !!
bises

----------


## catis

mais t'a rien compris,on est FA ponctuelles....juste quelques jours...
en fait vahick a fait un départ en urgence à l'hôpital,ils la garde un peu,et du coup sa fille a emmené awai chez ses nounous...sauf que steren connaissait bien la maison et les chiens,mais pas awai,elle est bien surprise de se retrouver avec un eros qui dort le nez dans son dérrière....donc c'est la première fois qu'awai viens,et ça va bien,j'espère que vahick va vite se remettre(c'est apparemment pulmonaire)mais awai est entre de bonnes mains...
Demain,on appele son veto pour savoir quel medoc elle prends,on n'a pas ses médocs pour le coeur,vahick les a emmenés avec elle aux urgences...donc pas de traitement ce soir,on rattrapera demain...

----------


## jaspée

boudiou, quelles nouvelles !! j'espère qu'elle va se remettre rapidement not mamie !! grosses papouilles a awai et a ta meute !!  :: 
biz les filles, m'en vais retrouver mon lit !!

----------


## armance

j'ai dit "augmente le nombre" mais pas parlé de durée!!..."D'" laissait augurer un nom commençant avec une voyelle...
Hihi 4 Léos !! Va falloir poussez les murs !! 
Donnes nous des news de Vahick car se trouver aux urgences...
Comment vont les autres pensionnaires ? La pie que vous avez sauvée est'elle toujours dans les parages?
Et Doudoune Léo les chevaux (trouvé de l'aide pour les sabots?)
Bises au fanclub et à Chantal à qui j'envoie toutes mes ondes ++++

----------


## catis

J'ai eu vahick au tél ce midi,elle va assez bien,grosse infection pulmonaire,ils la garde au moins jusqu'à mercredi.Du coup j'ai pu apprendre quelmedoc prends sa fille,et je vais aller en chercher rapido,car elle ne l'a pas eu hier soir,et c'est un traitement pour le coeur...Que je vous dise,vahick a son pillulier,et elle met les medocs de sa fille dans la dernière case marquée chien...elle est partie avec à l'hosto.Hier soir,ils voulaient lui prendre son pillulier,un peu plus et ils lui filait les medocs d'awai le soir....
Awai va bien,elle a super bien mangé avec cath,fait une balade en laisse car on ne la connait pas assez pour la lacher encore.Elle est un peu stréssée,mais ça va.Je lui ai trouvé une tétine gonflée,dure et qui coule  un peu de sang,je vais en parler à vahick quand elle reprendra sa chienne,pas avant,qu'elle se soigne, je pense qu'elle n'a peut-être pas vu car c'est bien caché dans les poils,ça mérite une visite veto.Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de tater les tétés,que voulez-vous...
sinon,marché moyen ce matin.Bon,gros bisous à toutes et une grosse pensée vers chantal qui est bien triste .

----------


## catis

Oui,sinon,la pie picapica est toujours par là,mais elle semble être deux...s'est trouvé une compagne ou un compagnon...on va avoir des petites pies,pas finit de se faire bouffer les oeufs avec ces grosses gourmandes...
Et non,personne pour les sabots,j'attends ma spécialiste,jaspée...alors?

----------


## jaspée

désolée ma chérie, pas possible pendant l'été...  ::   boulot a fond les gamelles !
d'après le planning... pas avant octobre ... donc, si ya des amateurs... ou amatrices..., y'a ka !! 
et michele et son fourgon avec sa meute.... pas fait encore ??  :: 
bizzzzzzz

----------


## Moumoune83

Faya a été adoptée !!!

----------


## catis

je sais bienj'ai vu,je suis bien contente pour elle,même si j'avais sérieusement des vues sur elle.Je pense que passé l'été ,j'aurais tané le cuir de cath pour aller la chercher..mêmesi on est déjà bien assez nombreux,non?.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une autre...j'aipas fière allure au milieu de ma meute?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

elle est pas mignonne notre nouvelle pensionnaire,elle ressemble bien à un leo,non?j'ai la même photo avec eros..

----------


## manou 85

Belle fifille !!!!!! elle ne semble pas trop stressée !!!  j'adore le croisement de patounes, on sent la chienne qui réfléchit.

Joli tribu  !!! joli pull bienharmonieux qu'on pourrait faire !!!

----------


## jaspée

trop mimi la nouvelle !! elle a bien un air de léo... sont trop bia  !
bisous à tous, tendres pensées à chantal, bon rétablissement a not vahick !!  ::

----------


## Coline54

Je viens de lire tout mon retard.... tristes nouvelles....
Chantal je suis moi aussi en pensée avec toi et ton Prinz....
J'espère que Vahick va bien vite récupérer
Isa je n'ai même pas pu dire au revoir a ma grosse nouille de Faya.... pas allée au refuge depuis 3 semaines (trop de choses pas marrantes à gérer en ce moment) mais si Antoine l'a laissée partir c'est qu'il est sur qu'elle sera bien
bisous les filles

----------


## armance

Merci pour les news !
Trop top les photos !
faya c'est quoi son post?
bises

----------


## catis

jz ne spense pas qu'elle etait sur rescue,elle etait sur sos rotot*,je l'avais bien repérée comme une bien gentille fifille...mais cath dit toujours non,moi j'aurais craqué,un rott me manque vraiment,et celle-là c'etait une bouille à bisous,avec moins de dents que shouki...je m'etais dit que si elle etait encore là en septembre,je fonçais,mais je suis super heureuse qu'elle ai trouvé une bonne famille.De toutes façon,les rotts sont très exclusifs,et ici il faut partager...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://sos-rottoto.forumactif.com/t6...-du-mordant-54
voilà le lien vers sos...

----------


## catis

Bon,je reviens sur le post,mais j'ai eu un souçis dans mon ordi...
Ici,tout va très bien,lula,samba,tana,calya,eros et la nouvelle,awai,qui s'adapte très bien ,saute dans la rivière malgrés sa réputation de ne pas aimer l'eau,nous suit comme un petit chien partout en balade,en vrac,sans laisse(sinon,elle tire),fait sa fofolle avec les gros,ça se passe super bien ,vahick pourra nous la reconfier sans problême...et elle fait pas comme steren,d'aller au ruisseau se rouler dans la boue,ça sera mieux pour vahick qui n'aura pas sa chienne à décrasser intégralement au retour...
Demain j'appelerais vahick pour prendre de ses nouvelles,aujourd'hui je n'ai pas eu le temps,on s'est occupées des deux serres,attacher toutes les tomates,desherber,degourmander,arroser...la journée entière hier et aujourd'hui...
Gros bisous les filles....

----------


## catis

bon,notre vahick sort demain,pourtant on aurait bien gardé notre awai mignonette...elle viendra la rechercher chez ses nounous demain ou jeudi,donc....
Sinon,si vous êtes sages je vous montrerais une photo bien rigolote d'eros,on l'a trouvé ainsi après un repas...les mâlous sont des couillons....mais si vous en avez envie,sinon,je ne montre pas,pas besoin de vous faire rire si vous faites la gueule...
vos ordi ont aussi eu un problême?allo?il y a quelqu'une?

----------


## jaspée

je suis la ma belle isa... quelques gros soucis avec not crevette no2... sais pas si c'est la race ou non, mais vais finir par croire que les grands chiens c'est mieux !!
holly a passer sa journée a jouer avec tit théo, sieste, repas, resieste... etc !
et vl'a tit pas qu'à 23 h, un dimanche soir, elle se met à vomir (du moins à essayer...) et son ventre a gonfler +++ !!!
vous auriez pensé a quoi vous ???
résultat appel du véto (avec moult pétipéties dont je vous fais grace) avec le téléphone...
il la garde en me disant : pronostic vital 50/50...  ::  opération ? ben oui s'il le faut... et si c'st tout noir a l'interieur ?  :: 
pour finir, elle est sorti le lendemain la pepette... mais ca gargouille grave dans son petit bedon...
voila, je surveille;. et je délaisse un peu tout le monde !!
bien la réunion de toutes les filles avec eros comme seul mâle !!! (enfin presque !!)
bizzzz a yvette !!! contente qu'elle sorte !! et qu'elle arrete de jouer avec les courants d'air !!!

----------


## manou 85

Des vers ??? elle aurait mangé un truc bien  dégueu ???

Je passe mon temps au téléphone our obtenir une carte verte d'assurance avec le bon numéro d'immatriculation de ma nouvelle canimobile car je monte sur paris d'ici peu et aimerait bien être en règle.
Sinon le couple de tit monstre se porte bien. ils font les c..s !! à donfe ! me font des arrivées en fanfare !! bref ils jouent !!

Contente que Yvette aille mieux et rentre retrouver sa fifille qui heureusement se plait dans son nouvel environnement.

----------


## armance

Ben pour ta petiote on attend des nexs ....
Pour Eros j'attends la photo pour sur !
pour Manou une explication sur la canimobile stp?!
bises au fanclub

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour tl monde !!!  temps mitigé !! 
IL n'existe pas une ppathologie chez le teckel de 'estomac qui se ilate mais sans torsion ??

j'espère un retour à la normale.

la canimobile = la voiture !!!! pourquoi canimobile parce qu'on voiture les chiens !!!! of course !!! ::

----------


## armance

j'avias compris mais si elle doit être validée c'est à cause des covoiturages? Par qui a t'elle un agrément?
Je ne suis pas de la police !! Mais ça m'interesse
bises

----------


## jaspée

bonjour tout le monde !! holly va bien mais elle m'a fait peur cette idiote ! torsion d'estomac qu'il pensait au début le véto, puis dilatation gastrique... a cause de quoi ?? mystère !!
elle est sortie avec du vermifuge (pas vu de vers) et sous antibio...
mais elle pête la forme ! c'est le principal !!!
je me suis demandée après coup quand, meme si elle aurait pas mangé une herbe filante, car elle en avait plein sur le poil et le temps que je l'attrape et que je lui enlève , il m'a semblée la voir en arracher une et la croquer...
enfin, elle va bien, c'est le principal !!
bisous à toutes, on attend des nouvelles de vahic !  ::

----------


## manou 85

bah l'agrément vient des ouafs !!!  de l'épaisseur des coussins, des bscuis distribuées et puis la bave aussi (souvenir tenace d'un saint bernard co voituré& de Saint Mathurin jusqu'à Poitiers pour qu'il prenne le TGV     CQFD.....

----------


## catis

Et bien voilà notre jolie awai repartie,vahick n'a pas supporté sa maison sans sa fifille...awai bien contente de retrouver sa maitresse,elle a sauté dans la voiture,puis est redescendue,on a cru comprendre qu'elle aurait bien aimé qu'on prenne aussi sa maman en pension,avec elle,et ici...mais elle est volontier repartie,quand même,les vacances,c'est bien,mais ça fatigue....

----------


## vahick

un gd merci à ttes , j'ai été très touchée par ttes vos gentillesses à mon égard  j'ai retrouvé avec " voluptée " mon lit moélleux et awaÏ ses petites habitudes , son jardin , ses ouaf ouaf quand quelqu'un "ose" passer le long de son jardin !!!!bien sûr vous ttes qui connaissez isa et cathy vous savez la gentillessse qu'elles ont déployée pour que ma grosse peluche soit heureuse en mon absence , elle a été en " colo" entourée , calinée distraite par de belles balades avec les copains  moi qui n'ai plus la force de le faire ça lui a fait le plus grand bien .bonne journée à ttes avec vos compagnons poilus et bonne santé à ttes et ts

----------


## manou 85

Bon retour parmi nous !!! 

C'est un plaisir de retrouver sa maison, ses p'tites affaires et sa petite vie tranquillou à son ryhtme !! ::

----------


## armance

bisous Vahick et à ta beauté !
Isa tu nous as promis une photo d'Eros en curieuse position : on attend ...... ::

----------


## jaspée

heureuse de te savoir de retour vahick ! tu as du retrouver tes bonnes habitudes à la maison avec ta fifille !
toujours du temps mi figue-mi raisin ici... a quand l'eté et son beau soleil ?? mystère !!
bisous à toutes, m'en vais en covoit demain pour le chateau d'olonne !  ::

----------


## vahick

merci les copines mais voilà une nouvelle qui va vous attrister ma douce awaï a une tumeur a une mamelle , ces tumeurs st quasiment ttes malignes moi qui avait fait les frais d'une stérilisation l'an dernier dans le but entre autres d'éviter ça !!! pour l'instant j'attends le retour de vacances de ses vétos habituels pour savoir quelle décision sera prise c-à d enlever tte la chaîne mammaire avec bien sûr une longue anesthésie ou seulement la mamelle atteinte sachant qu'il y a de gds risques que peu à peu ttes soient atteintes mais anesthésie moins dangereuse pour son coeur malade . voilà alors ce soir le moral est ds les chaussettes !!! bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait de métastases surtout !!!! bien sûr l'opé est importante mais cela laisse un répit aux chiennes.
La stérilisation les évite mais quand elles sont opérées jeunes.
<<<<je pense bien à toi. ::

----------


## jaspée

:: tu sais depuis quand pour ses mamelles ?? pas en revenant de l'hosto j'espére ???

----------


## vahick

mais si mais si !!!c'est cet pm. que je l'ai montrée à un véto .et bien sûr comme je ne suis pas trop " solide " je ne prends pas ce nouveau coup de sort avec le sourire !!!!ma pauvre douce en a déjà tellement subi !!!!

----------


## jaspée

yvette, la première chose en sortant de l'hosto est de montrer ta chienne à un véto ?? mais t'a fait ca quand ??

----------


## armance

et toi Jaspee ce covoiturage ? peux tu nous en dire +
As tu fais la bise au Balou rétif, à la Bianca de Tunis et aux autres pensionnaires du refuge d'Olonnes : pour celles qui ne connaitraient pas mais j'en doute voici un lien du refuge sur rescue : ATTENTION AU DEMARRAGE, SORTIE DE GROUPE SPA CHATEAU D 'OLONNE

Bises

----------


## jaspée

covoit prévu pour demain entre 2 nuits de boulot.. pour l'urgence...

----------


## armance

j'ai pas compris pour "si c'est de l'humour" ... je n'ai pas fait d'humour pour une fois!! tu nous raconteras?
reposes toi et bisous

----------


## vahick

bon , voilà des précisions sandrine avant mon " pépin " j'avais vu mon véto awaï avait une induration à une mamelle et agressée par une chienne de sa race , une plaie dans la bouche et une dent cassée , le véto l'a mise sous anti - bio avec juste un produit à vaporiser pour qu'elle arrête de se lécher . puis elle est partie " en colo chez isa et cathy et là sa mamelle saignait donc de l'hopital j'ai pris RV pour elle , j'ai été reconduite chez moi en taxi médical hier vers 16h 30 et j'ai sauté ds mes chaussures et dans ma voiture pour aller la chercher ds le morbihan et donc pm rv  véto je vais essayer de ne plus trop penser à ce nouveau coup du sort !!!! bon covoiturage , bon courage . bises

----------


## jaspée

je ferais une bise a tous les loulous !! pas de soucis !!  ::

----------


## catis

C'est moi,qui n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'aller tripatouiller les tétés d'awai,que voulez-vous,on ne se refait pas...et j'ai vu cette tétine indurée et qui coulait un peu de sang et de pus...j'en ai evidemment parlé à yvette,qui etait au courrant que cette mamelle etait à surveiller,mais qui n'imaginait pas que ça puisse devenir tumoral.Comme yvette a du mal à se baisser pour aller surveiller cette tetine,je lui ai evidemment dit que je la trouvais inquiétante...Il fallait bien,j'allais pas ne rien dire quand même...j'ai attendu qu'elle sorte de l'hosto,mais j'ai cafté...et elle a foncé chez son veto.
Mais franchement ,pour avoir eu le cas sur lilith,qui a eu une tumeur abominable,qui a pris toute la chaine mamaire en 15 jours,j'ai perdu ma chienne en 1 mois 1/2,je peux vous dire que là ce n'est pas très virulent,il n'y a qu'un tété de touché,ce n'est ni rouge,ni inflammatoire,ça me  semble  plutôt une tumeur tranquille,donc soignable.
Je suis désolée mon Yvette,mais il fallait bien que je t'en parle,et si il y a un traitement possible,aller...tu as de supers vetos...pas comme moi ...
La stérilisation n'est efficace contre les tumeurs mamaires que si la chienne est stérilisée avant ses premières chaleurs...sinon,c'est inutile pour éviter les tumeurs,ça ne permet d'éviter que les chiots...et les chaleurs...
Awai ve s'en sortir,j'en suis sûre,elle est tellement heureuse qu'elle va se tirer de ce mauvais pas avec l'aide de tes veto,tu verra.
Gros bisous à vous deux,dés que j'ai 5 minutes je vous met les photos d'eros le couillon et d'awai dans SA voiture...mais là,je bosse trop,pas le temps...

----------


## vahick

mais bien sûr que je ne t'en veux nullement isa au contraire,merci de m'avoir mis la puce à l'oreille  et à mon habitude j'ai tt de suite réagit en prenant rv pour ma nounouche . le véto m'a effectivement dit que bien que très probablement maligne , cette tumeur peut évoluer lentement . je verrai donc ça ds 15 j simplement je me dis que ma gentille awaï n'est pas née sous une bonne étoile !!! bon courage les travailleuses et gros bisous

----------


## jaspée

bein que dire à cette heure...a part on verra demain.. la j'ai plus les yeux en face des trous et j'ai un covoit éclair entre 2 nuits ! biz a toutes ! a samedi !!
 ::

----------


## catis

chose promise ,chose dû...voilà la photo du couillon de service,je vous laisse deviner notre fou rire quand nous l'avons découvert ainsi affublé!!!et très zen.Quoi,il y a un problême?mais pourquoi riez vous?

----------


## catis

ce qu'eros s'est enfilé autour du cou,c'est son support de gamelle,un dessous de plateau de fruits de mer...il a voulu ramasser ses bavouilles et le voilà bien affublé....et très zen.Depuis sa castration et l'episode lampadaire il supporte tous les trucs ridicules autour de sa tête sans rien dire...

----------


## vahick

pauvre éros , il aurait pû se blesser aux yeux , c'est dangereux votre truc !!!!mais on ne pense pas à tt !!! bises

----------


## jaspée

> chose promise ,chose dû...voilà la photo du couillon de service,je vous laisse deviner notre fou rire quand nous l'avons découvert ainsi affublé!!!et très zen.Quoi,il y a un problême?mais pourquoi riez vous?


c'est vrai que le ridicule ne tue pas !! et puis, peut etre qu'il etait très fier de montrer sa nouvelle couronne "roi eros 1er"  ::  ? bon faut admette que la taille est un peu grande... et vous, vous vous moquez de cette pauvre petite chose sans défense....  ::

----------


## manou 85

Z'etes des vilaines parce que moi je le trouve digne !!!

l'est bo le eros 1er !! une bonne bouille à bisous je lui trouve !!!

----------


## catis

mais non,vahick,il ne risque pas de se blesser,il n'y a pas de morceau qui dépasse,ni d'angle,ni de pointe,c'est tout rond...sans danger pour lui,il a même le droit de recommencer...c'est assez gros pour qu'il ne s'etrangle pas, en prime....oui,il avait l'air d'un gros couillon,voilà...

----------


## vahick

MILLE EXCUSES erreur de vision,'avais l'impression qu'il était coincé dans un cadre carré !!!bon we ; bon marché et gros bisous

----------


## armance

hihi trop fort ce Eros ! Il veut s'autoencadrer et alors?!
J'ai hâte de faire sa connaissance !! Me manquent les 2 et 4 pattes de Lango...et les baveux!
bises
Jaspée ; er ce voiturage ? et le refuge d'olonnes malendrine ?  ::

----------


## jaspée

> hihi trop fort ce Eros ! Il veut s'autoencadrer et alors?!
> J'ai hâte de faire sa connaissance !! Me manquent les 2 et 4 pattes de Lango...et les baveux!
> bises
> Jaspée ; er ce voiturage ? et le refuge d'olonnes malendrine ?


c'est vrai qu'il y a longtemps que t'as pas gouté à la pluie bretonne !!  :: 

le covoit s'est bien passé ! le loulou a été adorable tout de long ! il a commencé par s'assoir sur le siege avant mais s'est vite couché pour regarder cette 2 pattes conduisant un truc rouge  ::   ensuite, il a eu droit à une tite friandise et l'a dégusté tranquille... personne pour lui piquer... et le reste du trajet, il s'est vautré sur la couette, a fourré son nez dans les coussins des loulous et a roupillé du sommeil du juste ! tout ca pour etre très en forme pour aller chez Malendrine ! le refuge est super mignon, ca fait tout petit quand tu arrives ! Avec malendrine, ca été très bref, je pense qu'elle avait énormement de travail car beaucoup de chiens (plus que la norme je pense..), sinon, c'est une jolie brune qui ne doit pas avoir comme habitude de se laisser marcher sur les pieds ! 
Djeep est un vieux toutou hyper craquant, assez craintif mais pas peureux, il se laisse manipuler facilement ! etat sanitaire lamentable.. traité pour la gale, et besoin de reprendre quelques kilos ! y'aurait pas eu Saxo... je dis pas que j'aurais pas craquée !! voila mes amies, ce soir boulot, pour changer, vais allez retrouver mes "patients" !  ::

----------


## Michèle B

Jaspée encore merci  pour le covoit de Djeep 
c'est vrai que c'est un p'tit père attachant 
le 30 juin avant de le sortir du refuge , nous l'avons lavé , il a adoré les massages  , il est d'une maigreur mais je pense qu'il a repris un peu de poids chez Marie

----------


## Michèle B

voilà des photos de Djeep  chez Malendrine 


Djeep x setter anglais de 2003 doit partir du refuge avant le 30 juin ! dep 56

----------


## armance

merci pour le lien ! L'odeur de djeep semble avoir fortement interessé les autres pensionnaire du refuge !!  Jaspée tu as survécu à ça  tu avais le nez bouché ?
La voiture doit embaumer!!!
merci encore bises

----------


## malendrine

*Pour commencer, merci Jaspée pour "la jolie brune", ça fait toujours plaisir ! je ne savais pas que c'était toi qui amenait Djeep !!!! tu es arrivée pendant la pause déj (d'ailleurs j'avias la bouche pleine quand je t'ai dit bonjour, le honte !). Je vois tellement de co-voitutreurs, fallait me le dire, je t'aurais fait visiter le refuge !*

----------


## catis

Ah oui,jolie brune,dommage,le refuge est trop loin pour que j'y covoit...
Meuh,non,je blague,je suis une fille sérieuse..et une petite photo de culs pour vous montrer comme je suis sérieuse,d'ailleurs ce post manque de cul,voilà qui est réparé.

----------


## jaspée

> merci pour le lien ! L'odeur de djeep semble avoir fortement interessé les autres pensionnaire du refuge !! Jaspée tu as survécu à ça tu avais le nez bouché ?
> La voiture doit embaumer!!!
> merci encore bises


non ma douce, j'ai survécu !! j'ai roulé les fenetres ouvertes... par une belle journée de printemps !!
et puis ce loulou est tellement adorable que ce n'etait pas l'essentiel pour moi !  ::

----------


## jaspée

> *Pour commencer, merci Jaspée pour "la jolie brune", ça fait toujours plaisir ! je ne savais pas que c'était toi qui amenait Djeep !!!! tu es arrivée pendant la pause déj (d'ailleurs j'avias la bouche pleine quand je t'ai dit bonjour, le honte !). Je vois tellement de co-voitutreurs, fallait me le dire, je t'aurais fait visiter le refuge !*


po grave... j'aurais bien l'occasion de retourner te voir !! en tout cas, la première impression que donne ton refuge est quelque chose de mignon, c'est propre, intime... rien à voir avec ces lignées de cages toutes pareilles qu'on voit ailleurs !! et tous ces loulous ensemble totalement zen... à part ce joli berger dont ma tête ne devait pas lui revenir...  ::

----------


## catis

Normal,jaspée,qu'un berger ne puisse pas te sentir,tu sent le saxo,et ça  c'est insupportable...
Bon,aujourd'hui j'ai emmené les chevaux de mon voisin de champ à 30 km,il les a vendus,et ils seront super bien,je suis contente.Donc,petit tour en van...pour les deux gros traits...
Sinon,il reste combien de chiens sans solution à allaire,michele?je crois que la date finale c'est le 12 juillet,dans trois jours?
Sinon,j'attaque une mega grosse semaine de boulot,demain 30 personne à voir le matin,dont 20 toilettes,je ne vais pas m'amuser,mais c'est le prix pour sortir de la galère,et déjà à la fin de la semaine j'aurais comblé mon découvert,ou presque,n'est-ce pas génial,je vais arrêter de chouiner...

----------


## Michèle B

il reste encore 9 chiens 

Cachou, Barock, Torx, Patou, Jazz, Fajhane, Brazda, Tango, et Waloo

ça fait 3 semaines que je cherche (avec d'autres bien sur) des solutions et on est bloqué pour ces 9 là 

7 pouvaient aller à Poitiers , mais c'est pas top , le refuge est en détresse , on va quand même pas sortir ces chiens de la galère pour les y remettre

----------


## vahick

bonsoir isa juste pour te souhaiter bon courage pour ta semaine et contente que tu sois sortie du bourbier . votre petite pensionnaire va bien , pm elle rigolait même se tortillant sur le dos pour faire " l'interessante " devant une amie je la sentais si heureuse !!!!belle et chaude journée ça commençait vraiment à manquer !!!! bonne semaine , bises à ttes deux et caresses aux gros .

----------


## jaspée

comment ca du soleil en bretagne ??? ici il fait un temps de décembre, on se caille !!!!
mon linge a mis 2 jours à sécher et les toutous font la tronche en regardant la pluie tomber !!
c'est trop inzuste... ::

----------


## vahick

eh oui le soleil c'était hier et il était brûlant ça a dù le fatiguer il a oublié de se lever ce matin , le ciel est gris .mais pas de pluie c'est déjà ça !!!! bonne journée qd même à ttes

----------


## jaspée

> Normal,jaspée,qu'un berger ne puisse pas te sentir,tu sent le saxo,et ça  c'est insupportable...
> ...


Comment ca ?? dis que mon loulou d'amour y sent pas bon ???  ::  lui qu'a sa douche tout les mois ??  ::  je crois qu'il est vexé... ::  surtout que c'est son jour aujourd'hui.....  ::    c'est pour ca que j'attend le solei! !!! pour qu'il sèche !!!!  :: 

J'avais laissé toute ma meute à la maison car Djeep est traité comme la gale... ce qui explique l'odeur qu'il avait aussi d'ailleurs...
bon toujours pas de soleil... mais douche quand meme ce tantot... véto demain !!!
bon courage Isa... ca va le faire...  ::

----------


## vahick

n'en déplaise aux "mauvaises " langues , le soleil un peu paresseux pour se lever ce matin a fini par briller , jardinage tte la journée au ralenti bien sûr les forces manquent  et bronzette pour awaï !!!! bonne soirée à ttes .

----------


## manou 85

Un petit coucou pour vous dire que je m'absente quelques jours.
Je pars en Rp séjourner chez un de mes fistons et pour essayer de remonter le moral à mon autre gars dont la femme........bref, je file jouer à la mama italienne......

Portez vous bien je vous bise....

----------


## jaspée

bon voyage manou, reviens nous vite !!
 ::

----------


## vahick

bonne route manou , tu emmènes ta " ménagerie " ? où vas - tu en rp ? j'y ai vécu 50ans ,!!!

----------


## manou 85

J'y avais toujours vécu de aray Vieille Poste puis choisy le Roi puis en seine et Marne / emerainville et Bailly romainvilliers 

Pis la souris aux grandes z'oreilles a pointu son museau et son affairisme et voilà ma jolie cmpagne briarde sinistrée :  parc de loisirs, golf, hotels inhumains.
L'apport de population a fait que je me suis retrouvée en ville et que j'aime pas cela.
donc en 2000 j'ai chargé mes meubles, mon mari et mes deux matines et zou en Vendée.

Bien que je me sois retrouvée seule en 2002 et qu'il a fallu surmonter mon chagrin, je vis bien au bord de la mer...

----------


## vahick

oh je connais bien tt ça la gym puis les compet d'athlétisme,puis les remplacements de maitresse d'EP m'ont fait sillonner pas mal la rp autrement versailles jusqu'à 23ans puis Paris , et ensuite la région de Palaiseau avant d'émigrer à côté de quimper pour me rapprocher de ma mère retraitée à Bénodet et voilà comment on fait le tour d'une vie !!! je suis sûre que le moral de ton " petit"va vite revenir avec sa maman près de lui . bon séjour , prudence sur la route à bientôt

----------


## catis

BOn,un petit tour rapide,donc eros nous a fait sans doute une piroplasmose ,hier...patraque après midi,puis plus en plus patraque,ne voulait pas se lever le soir,direct veto à19h30,celui qui a un microscope n'etait pas là,donc,devant mon insistance et malgrés l'absence de signe véritable car tout début de la maladie(il a fait comme ulysse,pas de signe autre que l'abattement et quelques vomissements),il a eu une injection comme si piroplasmose(je ne lui ai pas vu de tic)mais bon,et ce matin,rescucité le petiot...il est encore un peu faiblard(pas mangé hier,il fait 40 kgs...)mais il a mangé un peu ce matin.
Donc à 10 h RDV pour prise de sang et voir son urée creat,mais pris aussi vite ça devrait aller...on est des bonnes maitresses,on réagit express,heureusement...ilnous aura fait comme ulysse...mais comme pas de goutte epaisse pour verifier,on ne sera jamais sûres de rien...
Et commeelle lui a aussi fait un antibio autre au cas ou...mais bon,on va dire forte presomption...
Et on me dit que les tics ne sont pas porteurs ici,il faut aller sur la cote...
Bon,enfin,il est sauvé.C'est le principal.On a assez perdu de chiens ces derniers mois avec shoukette et ulysse.

----------


## jaspée

sacrée nouvelle en ouvrant l'ordi ce matin !! ouf ca se termine bien quand meme !! il continue a fondre comme neige au soleil ton loulou... t'a véfifié sa tsh pour lui ?
Saxo a eu une nouvelle injection d'ara*** beta pour les articulations, c'est efficace chez lui ! sinon le véto lui a trouvé une dysplasie du coude gauche... Holly crevettou est maintenant pucée et vaccinée ! Saxo est un grand père gateau, il défend ses petiots avec une hargne nouvelle face à d'autres chiens ! (qui ne lui ont rien fait d'ailleurs...  :: ) faut le voir dressé, fier comme artaban !  :: 
bonne journée les filles,  ::

----------


## vahick

eh oui eros est " tombé" dans la bonne maison avec des maitresses super attentives . awaï voit son véto lundi pour l'instant elle semble en bonne forme , elle a tjrs autant la trouille quand un étranger est chez elle , là c'est le plombier qui change mon chauffe - eau .....la panique !!!! bonne journée . bises à ttes

----------


## catis

La prise de sang d'eros est en faveur d'une piro,son urée est un peu haute,sa creat normale,une des deux transaminases est un peu haute aussi.
Du coup,on laisse comme ça,pas plus d'antibio,et on y retourne que si son état s'aggrave,dans ce cas peut-être infection urinaire?
On a eu les felicitations de la veto qui trouve qu'on a vite réagit...
Il est toujours pattraque,fatigué,mais il a bien mangé et il est venu m'acceuillir à la voiture,donc ça va mieux...

----------


## vahick

j'espère que le bel éros va vite retrouver sa vitalité . au fait les nounous d'Awaï : elle n'a plus son vilain collier étrangleur mais un beau collier rouge pour aller avec sa laisse de même couleur !!!! je sais c'est sans doute idiot cet achat avec ce qu'elle a mais tant pis ça veut dire que malgré tt je veux garder espoir d'un petit bout de route encore avec moi . bises

----------


## jaspée

!mais oui vahick que tu vas la garder encore longtemps ta pepette ! l'amour fait des miracles !! et elle n'a pas envie de te quitter de sitot !
 :: 
bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

Mais oui,vahick,te bile pas,vu la lenteur de la progression de cette tumeur,je ne me ferais pas trop de souçis.Il faudra sans doute l'enlever,mais avec un peu de chance ça suffira pour longtemps.
Eros pête la forme,c'etait bien une pyro.Alors lui,il a eu du pot qu'on réagisse comme ça avec tout le boulot qu'on a,et qu'on n'attende pas pour l'emmener...il ne fait pas bon être malade en ce moment...les mémères pêtes les plombs.Mais elles gagnent des sous,ça devenait indispensable à notre survie...

----------


## jaspée

suis bien contente de te voir aussi optimiste ma belle isa !! y'avait longtemps !! en fait le boulot te va bien .....  ::

----------


## jaspée

j'm' permet un p'tit hors sujet... si vous avez un peu de temps, vous pouvez venir cliquer pour une p'tite asso qui recueille des  laissés pour compte... je vous met le lien : http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...ous-les-chiens  merci pour elle !!! ::

----------


## armance

je ne comprends pas ce site
j'ai cliqué sur vidéo (principe de actu animaux)
A t'elle un site pour son ass en dehors de facebook que je hais)?
Elle a une asso sans trésorier?
Refuge agrée car à voir tous ces animaux !!
bise Jaspée

----------


## armance

Jaspée :ta banière pour "au nom de tous les chiens" n'est pas active

----------


## jaspée

coucou armance ! cette asso est sur rescue ! le principe de mail for good est de visionner des pubs pour rapporter de l'argent, les cliqueurs ne déboursent rien ! http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...ml#post1211523  voila le lien ! bonne lecture !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jaspée :ta banière pour "au nom de tous les chiens" n'est pas active


zut.. vais voir ca... merci !!

----------


## armance

je connais le principe du clic mais cette asso est sur rescue, excuses moi mais ça ne veut rien dire...rescue étant un forum...
Est ce que cette association a un site internet?

----------


## jaspée

Armance, t'es mal reveillée ma douce !!
 ::  
 "aux noms de tous les chiens" est une asso loi 1901, a ce titre elle est inscrite sur Mailforgood pour récuperer de l'argent généré par le visionnage de pub par des particuliers. un appel avait eté lancé pour elle dans les SOS il y a quelques mois sur rescue, quand je dis "asso sur rescue", j'ai un peu concentré le résumé !
elle a un lien sur facebook (que t'aime po..  :: ) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aux-No...01336463272282

----------


## vahick

pour moi pas de problème j'ai visionné tte la smala de cette jeune femme ,elle a même 3 moutons en plus de ts ses éclopés canins .bon pm les filles. au fait sandrine , ta crevette s'est remise de la leçon de saxo ? pas touche mes zoreilles !!!! ::  ::

----------


## Coline54

Contente de voir que tout rentre dans l'ordre pour toutes  :Big Grin: 
Jaspée j'ai visionné tes pubs ca fera un peu de sous pour l'assoc....
Demain co voit je vais chercher une chtite louloute rottoto, pressée de voir la bonne bouille en vrai

----------


## jaspée

> Contente de voir que tout rentre dans l'ordre pour toutes 
> Jaspée j'ai visionné tes pubs ca fera un peu de sous pour l'assoc....


Merci coline !  :: 
ma tite crevette a compris la lecon... mais elle oublie vite quand meme !!  ::  mais saxo se méfie maintenant.. quand elle dort contre lui, pas de soucis... mais dès que théo rapplique et que les 2 poilus s'y mettent, il va se mettre à l'abrit dans la chambre !  ::

----------


## catis

Et oui colline va  emmener caly au refuge du mordant,je suis certaine qu'elle nous aurait été cette louloute,je suit son post sur sos rot.Je continue de rêver d'une tite rott,je craquait sur faya,puis en ce moment c'est une chelsea,mais elle semble pas OK du tout chêvres,et là c'est dangereux,pour elle comme pour les chêvres...Et toujours caly,elle a  été annoncée pas OK chiens chiennes au départ,du coup j'ai laissé tombé,mais les tests n'ont pas été assez poussés,si ça se trouve elle est ok tout...et là ce serait dommage de la voir partir à l'autre bout de la france...je tanne cath pour reprendre une rott,elle va craquer,je le sais bien.Mais j'en veux une caline,une tendre,une bizouilleuse,avec nous comme avec les chats et les chiens...la perle existe,je la veux!!!

----------


## jaspée

elle finira bien par te tomber du ciel a un moment ou tu ne t'y attendra pas !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## catis

http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/334581993.htm?ca=22_s
Je passe un lien vers un beau leo en detresse...on le trouve superbe,la couleur et le poil d'eros,la gueule d'ulysse,magnifique.Mais pas ok chiens mâle,donc pour nous c'est non,mais si quelqu'un connait un amateur de gros beau leo...
Sinon,notre eros pête la forme,bouffe comme 4,il a cru crever,il est bien content qu'on l'ai sauvé...
Bon,je rentre juste de ma tournée du matin,je vais siester....et oui,je vais gagner des sous,mais c'est crevant...

----------


## jaspée

> http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/334581993.htm?ca=22_s
> Je passe un lien vers un beau leo en detresse...on le trouve superbe,la couleur et le poil d'eros,la gueule d'ulysse,magnifique.Mais pas ok chiens mâle,donc pour nous c'est non,mais si quelqu'un connait un amateur de gros beau leo...
> Sinon,notre eros pête la forme,bouffe comme 4,il a cru crever,il est bien content qu'on l'ai sauvé...
> Bon,je rentre juste de ma tournée du matin,je vais siester....et oui,je vais gagner des sous,mais c'est crevant...


c'est pour la bonne cause ma pove isa, tu pourras au moins sauver ta ferme !!
contente de voir qu'eros remonte la pente ! c'est un superbe loulou gentil comme tout ! 
pour info, depuis que crevetouille est arrivée, saxo est 3 fois plus con !! en fait, il fait du protectionalisme (si ca existe) à donf !! il a tellement peur pour ses petits qu'il devient completement enragé s'il y a un chien meme à 50 mètres !! ::

----------


## catis

De toutes façons,saxo est un drôle de zozo...
Sinon,grosse diarrhée d'eros ce matin,il faut dire qu'il m'a piqué je ne sais pas trop quoi à mon retour des courses du soir...fragile comme ulysse,c'est les malous qui sont plus fragiles chez les leo?c'est possible.Comme chez les humains,pareils.On est les plus forte,on est les plus fortes!!!!
Sinon,je viens de perdre un copain des courses du soir,on se voyait régulièrement,il est mort vendredi matin.Imprêvu!!je ne m'y attendais pas.Galère jusqu'au bout.C'est sa femme qui m'a appelé.Reste une gamine de 11 ans.Dure le vie des humains désargentés.
Bon,je file au turbin....vivement la paye!!!

----------


## jaspée

crevettouille en sieste contre grand'pa !!

pssst !! je peux te dire quelque chose ???

pfou !! quelle pêche elle a la tiote, suis fatigué moi !!

----------


## michele

j'adore kan elle dort avec son grand frère Saxo !!

Fdji est bien arrivée c une crème ...toute en douceur , une vrai perle et ça me change de mes Maloux !!

----------


## armance

Extra ces photos je ne m'en lasse pas Jaspée continue!!
Michèle, le Fidji de Lorca ? Celui qui était squeletique et atteint de Leishmaniose, que Kiwi avait sorti?
Fragiles les mâles, ben oui c'est connu...hein Isa ?!
Bises

----------


## vahick

quel plaisir de découvrir ou de revoir ts vos fidèles toutous qui ont trouvé ou retrouvé une maison accueillante. j'adore le p'tit microbe qui dort blotti contre son ainé quelle découverte pour ce vieux mâle que la tendresse pour une de ses congénères . ce matin le soleil a arrêté de bouder , un peu de vent mais un joli ciel bleu avec des "pompons" blancs. bonne journée à ttes

----------


## michele

Non Armance celle d'Espagne est une braque que Kiwi a adopté !!
La mienne vient du 52 enfermée dans une cabane en tolle avec son frère et un autre titou 
sans voir le jour , chez un paysan !! elle est super gentille et belle !! je ne l'ai pas encore entendu
aboyer ...propre et cool ....une perle koi !! ça me change de mon teigneux ....Curry !! son frère
est adopté ...et le 3 ème est resté ...c un chasseur :-((

----------


## armance

Michèle ça t'en fait combien ? En accueil ou adptés?
Les voisins ça va ? Alors la maison le terrain ?
Envois moi des photos! La mer me manque et cette maison aussi, même si je suis pas mal sur toulouse le nez dans un parc, piscine et pas de vis à vis...mais pas pareil!
bises vahick et tous ceux qui suivent ce post

----------


## michele

J'ai toujours mes deux gros , plus Curry ke g adopté car pas adoptable ....mais il progresse
il redeviendra adoptable s'il le devient ....un jour !! et là Fidji arrivée hier en FA sous l'asso Savoir Donner !

ici tout ce passe bien ...le voisin demande souvent de t nouuvelles !! g ma tarte chaque we !! ceux d'en face
mon offert un couffin pour Fidji (ki préfère dormir par terre ...ça viendra !) et apparemment doivent regarder
en permanence derrière leur rideau ...car il apprécie les progrès et facétie de Curry et son grand pote Stan !!

Eden regarde tout ça avec une infinie patience ...
le jardin du monde a réouvert ....mais pas trop de monde !
comme g mis du tissus vert tout le long du parc ..je suis tranquille ..personne n'aboie où du moins rarement !!

c paisible et ici tout le monde est content ...idem mes parents ki viennent souvent le dimanche pour
le barbeuk !! j'amène aussi le grand père dont je m'occupe ...ça lui fait plaisir ....à siroter son Porto sous le
tilleul !!! non vraiment j'apprécie d'être là !! merci à toi !!

Bon dimanche à toutes 

Même sans coucougnette ça reste bien un mec !!

----------


## armance

Ca fait plaisir que tu profites bien de cet endroit
Embrasse fort le papi voisin pour moi et j'enverrai une petite carte bientôt
Fais tu de la pétanque avec lui ? Il adore ça!
Bises à tes poilus et evidement gardes en pour toi!
PS : et avec ta nièce ...?

----------


## vahick

merci armance pour tes bisous que je multiple pour t'en envoyer , je rentre du jardin le dos cassé comme d'habitude et pourtant je jardine à genoux , je ne peux pas faire mieux pour l'économiser!!!!!il a fait une journée superbe dans mon sud bretagne bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## jaspée

il fait beau en bretagne ??? sisi... voila quelques photos d'ailleurs...

jolie awai !! bien loin des doutes des humains !! trop belle cette mignonne !  ::

----------


## vahick

merci jaspée ,je regrette de ne pas pouvoir prendre de videos pour vous montrer ma belle awaï en " action " , dévalant le jardin , cherchant à me faire participer à ses jeux , elle qui était si triste , si maigre il y a 15mois !!!!.eh oui le soleil brille malgré qqles nuages . bises
voilà je rentre du véto pas optimiste coeur malade plus son âge ,seul espoir que l'analyse de la tumeur ne soit pas maligne ,donc anesthésie courte pour juste enlever la mamelle malade . moral=00000
c'est le désert ici !!!!tt le monde travaille ou se dore au soleil ?????? nous sommes mardi 18h30 je viens d'aller récupérer ma gentille awaî , elle a été opérée de sa tumeur maintenant une dizaines de jours à attendre le résultat du labo pour savoir si c'est malin ou pas . bonne fin de journée 
tiens rescue à une pendule spéciale qui a 2 h de retard !!!! ::  ::

----------


## vahick

mais où diable êtes - vous ttes passées j'étais si contente de vous dire que ma nounouche avait passée sans difficultés cette opération ,elle dort le ventre plein , elle a ce qui est rare réclamé son repas . bon j'espère que c'est seulement le travail qui explique votre silence . à demain peut- être

----------


## catis

Excusez moi les filles,mais je bosse tous les jours,levée tôt,couchée dés que je peux,je viens peu sur l'ordi...
Bien contente pour awai,ça me semble plus raisonable de l'opérer,sinon,ils ont oté juste la tumeur ou toute la chaine?
C'est bien qu'elle ai gardé le moral!!!
Maintenant esperons que ça ne soit pas trop grave,ni trop virulent comme tumeur...
Sinon,tout le monde va bien,les balades se reréfient vu le boulot,la troupe fait la gueule...
Allez,je vais tenir tout l'été!!!il le faut..et grosses léchouilles à ma douce awai...

----------


## vahick

merci isa ,c'est ma véto qui m'a réveillée inquiète car j'avais dù l'appeler dans la nuit , le coeur d'awaï s'affolait comme lors de sa sterilisation ,là ça va mais moi bien sûr je suis un peu ds le cirage !!!! elle a juste enlevé la mamelle malade , je vais aller poster le prélèvement hier soir les ptt étaient fermés . si c'est une tumeur maligne on réfléchira mais je pense qu'on choisira de la laisser tranquille l'anesthésie longue mettrait presqu'à coup sûr fin à sa vie !!!! bon courage pour le travail . bises

----------


## catis

Oui,ne pas oublier son petit coeur fatigué,les anesthésient ça secoue...là ça a dû être assez rapide,elle  n'aurait  pas pu faire une anesthésie locale?non,sans doute un peu trop invasif pour pouvoir...allez,avec un peu de chance la tumeur ne va pas essaimer partout,et elle vivra normallement...notre belle et douce awai...
Oui,il doit y avoir du monde en vacance...
Bon,sinon,je tanne cath pour prendre une nouvelle fille....je n'en dit pas plus,mais elle risque bien de dire oui.En tous les cas ,elle est bien tentée.Mais je ne dis rien tant que rien n'est fait....pour l'instant ce sont les pourparler...et ça pourparle,ça pourparle...elle mefait comme aux gamins:OK,mais tu t'en occupe,elle ne doit pas me donner du boulot en plus....pourtant ,un de plus,un de moins,ça change quoi?franchement???
Bon,je file manger,et je ne travaille pas cet après midi,supeeeeer!

----------


## jaspée

cool ! repose toi bien  ma belle !!
contente pour awai ! si la belle a bien supporté l'anesthésie, c''est une bonne chose ! et vu son age, y'a peu de chance que ca lui écourte sa vie !!  :: 
suis en plein boulot aussi, toujours de nuit mais à donf... les estivants sont là... malgré le peu de soleil et s'en donnent à coeur joie pour se casser quelques os, nez et autres plaies multiples !! les nuits sont loin d'etre cool !! bisous à tous ! m'en vais en sieste car retour au bagne cette nuit !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Manou, le retour !!! 

alors, me revoilou !!! une semaine sans ordi, ni contact !!! bonne récup à Awai et je croise les patounes pour tout soit OK  elle le vaut bien...

BON, j'ai vu mes deux fistons, celui qui m'hébergeait dont le ménage roule tout seul; une naissance de prévue au mois de décembre un p'titi mec enfin !!!!!!! après cinq petites filles !!!  (je précise cinq fillettes pour mes 3 gars et pas cinq dans un seul couple )  hi hi hi 
Chez l'autre, tout lugubre à souhait : lui déjà pas bavard, ne se confie pas, garde tous ses soucis pour lui, sa femme qui s'imagine que je suis au crourant de rien, et les deux pov p'tites qui dès qu'elles bougent se font houspiller par leur mère qui est d'une maniaquerie (incompatible avec des enfants).......bref j'ai assuré mon fils de mon soutien quelque soit sa décision.

Sinon  pour parler de choses plus rigoltes ma Violetta m'a été infidèle, elle a fait une opération charme à mon fils allant même jusqu'à se coucher sur ses genoux pour siester et ronfler de bonheur !!!

----------


## catis

Ah ,manou,les filles!!!que des déboires,que veux tu,deux genoux confortables et elles changent de crèmerie....

----------


## vahick

décidément les soucis sont divers et variés quand ce n'est pas avec nos poilus c'est avec les enfants et quand c'est leur ménage qui est en équilibre instable , on n'est pas d'un gd secours j'espère manou que ton fils va trouver une solution qui ne lèse pas trop tes petites- filles c'est tjrs difficile pour les enfants , je viens de connaître ça avec un des miens !!!! bon courage ; bises

----------


## catis

Et comment va awai?parce-que ,les gosses,c'est bien joli,mais ça va devenir des adultes,au moins, les chiens......bon,je blague...Je file à table....

----------


## vahick

merci de prendre des nouvelles de ma louloute qui a retrouvé sa petite vie tranquille waff waff contre ceux qui osent passer le long de son jardin , miam miam bons les biscuits de ma maitresse , bronzette ( mais oui y'a du soleil)interrompue par de longues siestes ds les coins d'ombre suivant la course du soleil , la belle vie quoi !!!! enfin j'espère !!!j'essaie de ne pas penser aux réslutats du labo puisque ça ne changera pas ma decision mais si c'était bénin l'avenir serait plus souriant !!!!! bon courage les travailleuses bisous

----------


## catis

Mais bien sûr qu'ilfait beau,mes foins sont en train de se faire couper!!!et oui!!!et sans moi car je bosse,c'est cool....
Donc,bien contente pour la belle awai,mais oui que ça va aller....

----------


## jaspée

Regardez ce que je viens de trouver à coté de chez moi.... elle est dans le meme refuge que Saxo... elle s'appelle Kiara née en 2008...

http://s374330546.siteweb-initial.fr/nos-chiens/

----------


## armance

ouille ouille la tête d'isa quand elle va la voir !!
Tu ne trouve pas qu'elles ont assez de chiens avec Lula et Samba qui peuvent atterir à tous moments si problèmes chez les vieux!!
Elle quand même de la gueule celle là,!! hihihi
bises

----------


## vahick

OUI MIGNONNE la root , un seul " défaut " son aversion pour les minets et chez nos amies le chef de meute c'est ....léo !!!! je doute qu'il va laisser le place !!!!!

----------


## jaspée

bein.. on va avoir un peu d'animation sur ce post !!! je trouvais que tout le monde s'endormait sur ses lauriers....  ::

----------


## michele

contente de savoir que tous va bien chez tout le monde .....Awaie encore un peu d'inquiétude bien sur , courage à sa maman  :: 

je vous présente Fidji ( je me souviens en avoir parlé mais pas de l'avoir présenté !)



c une crème ...elle a même apprivoisé Curry c dire !! elle a tout à apprendre mais elle est gentil et intelligente,
elle progresse vite !! encore une qui va me briser le coeur en partant ....

avez vous des nouvelles de Chantal ??? je sais bien que c pas facile pour elle , je t'embrasse bien fort si tu me lis  :: 

Bonne soirée à vous toute

----------


## jaspée

elle est superbe la fifille !! plus de place à la maison malheureusement.. :: 
m'en vais bosser !! gros bisous tout le monde !!!  ::

----------


## armance

Chantal : gros bisous à toi reviens nous vite ! ::

----------


## catis

Notre chantal ne s'est pas connectée depuis de 29/6,je vais lui envoyer un mail pour lui dire qu'on pense fort à elle.
Elle est jolie la rott,mais bon,pas ok chat,pas ok isa non plus....je tiens fort à mon leo,moi...et je connait la machoire d'un rott...j'ai vu shouki tuer un renardeau,en une fraction de seconde,clac et plus rien...
Sinon, eros avait encore un tique,je vais devoir lui acheter rapidement des pipettes de qualité,je voulait attendre d'avoir quelques sous,mais bon...même samba et lula sont pleines de puces,je n'ai pas encore pu refaire la cagnotte,mais bon,il va bien falloir agir...dés demain je vais m'endêter un peu plus pour ces gros puciers embulants...dés demain...des poils,des puces,normal...

----------


## vahick

BIEN JOLIE PETITE CHIENNE  MERCI MICHELE DE TES ENCOURAGEMENTS ; J'essaie de vivre au jour le jour elle va bien ma bibiche ,j'essaie de ne pas la voir haleter quand son coeur a des ratés et je la garde au frais la chaleur n'est pas terrible ni pour elle ni pour moi (asthme )mais que c'est beau le jardin sous ce grand bleu ma " colonie " de lézards a retrouvé ses places favorites . bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## armance

bisous les filles et merci pour les conseils que j'ai demandés à certaines en MP
EEt oui Vahick pas facile de faire comme si on ne voyait rien...
Michèle tes protégés semblent heureux là basainsi que toi et tes parents et ton petit vieux et mon voisin ... et rien que ça ça me fait plaisir!
bises

----------


## jaspée

ha les grosses chaleurs d'un seul coup... mon saxo ne supporte pas ca très bien... il me refait une poussée de dermatite aigue... du coup, cortisone et anti-infectieux une dizaine de jours.... et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre...
quels soucis tous ces loulous... heureusement, les crevettous vont bien ! c'est un bonheur de les voir jouer ensemble, ca court partout !!  :: 
bonne soirée les filles, bizzzzzzzzz !!

----------


## jaspée

j'ai des nouvelles de not chantal qui pleure toujours son poilu parti trop tot... et oui, c'est notre lot à toutes ! 
 :: 
_ ... je pleure toujours mon amour de chien..... le vide est énorme, je n'arrive pas à croire que je ne le verrai plus. Le midi et le soir,quand je rentre chez moi, je le cherche pour aller le promener!!!! il est enterré dans mon jardin et je vais le voir plusieurs fois par jour. Ma famille roukinoff doit sentir la même chose que moi car toutes les deux m'accompagnent près de lui. Le midi et le soir quand je rentre, elles accourent toutes les 2 comme il le faisait. Je vais de temps en temps sur Rescue mais je n'ai pas envie de laisser un mot... pour quoi dire??? que je suis triste, vous le savez, vous aussi avez déjà perdu un compagnon. Pour l'instant je n'en veux plus.... il n'aurait jamais été d'accord pour qu'un autre vienne ici et il est encore beaucop trop présent..... cela passera avec le temps, je le sais... Je l'ai trop aimé, trop soigné et sans doute j'ai eu trop d'espoir...... la vie fera qu'un abandonné se trouvera un jour sur ma route mais je n'irais pas en chercher... pas pour l'instant. Je chercherais trop à le retrouver et ce serait une grande erreur, car chaque chien est différent. La vie continue avec ses joies et ses peines, ainsi va la vie... chantal_

----------


## jaspée

sinon mes crevettous on découvert les joies de la baignade !! surtout holly qui nage comme un poisson !! meme pas peur !!!!  ::   Théo est un peu plus circonspect...  quand a saxo, n'en parlons pas, il freine des 4 pattes !!!  ::

----------


## catis

pôôôôve saxounet,qu'elle chieuse!!!!elle l'essaye de l'embrasser sur la gueule ou de lui sucer l'oreille,je ne sais pas trop, mais il déteste ces familiaritées.C'est un loup solitaire,pas une nounou pour crevette en détresse,mon pôôôôve saxounet,je pense bien à toi ....
Evidemment, on voit bien qu'il adore se faire suçoter l'oreille,c'est un vieux chionophile en fait,ça m'etonne de lui,mais bon(comme un pedophile  chien quoi!!)
bon,mes journées sont très difficiles,le foin devrait être roulé aujourd'hui...ou demain,bien contente que tout se fasse sans moi....
si vous me le demandez gentiment je vous montrerais une photo d'eros très...malade...mais je ne connais pas la maladie...

----------


## jaspée

ho oui ho oui sileteplaiiiiitttt .... ::

----------


## vahick

oui oiu une photo du bel éros !!!!et ttes mes amitiés à toi chantal .je connais trop ce que tu ressens mais le temps atténue le chagrin et un autre 4pattes y aide bcp , il ne remplace pas l'absent mais c'est seulement une autre histoire d'amour .bises

----------


## armance

Allez zyva !! montres la nous !!
Jaspée des photos comme ça, Michele aussi vous pouvez y aller et MicheleB une petite de miss Chance?
Vahick et fan club ...itou

----------


## jaspée

wiwi !!! et nous on veut nikita sur son balcon !!!

EN PLEINE SIESTE... A  L OMBRE !!!!

-

----------


## vahick

que c'est dur la vie de chien chez jaspée !!!!! aujourd'hui j'ai "un peu" douché awaï pour la rafraichir et elle a découvert le plaisir de boire au jet !!!!bonne nuit à toutes . j'avais oublié : elle est où la photo du bel éros promise ???? oui je sais tu bosses isa bises
c'est vraiment le désert ici tt le monde est assommé par la chaleur !!!! bon j'ai des nouvelles de ma véto , la tumeur d'awaï est maligne , mais faiblement et elle pense avoir tt enlevé bien sûr on ne peut pas savoir s'il y a des métastases . mais quand même de l'espoir pour ma nounouche , elle va continuer sa petite vie tranquille pendant qqles temps auprès de moi.bon we les copines .
et à 20h 30 personne ne bouge que se passe - t -il ? j'espère que personne n'a d'autre problème que le manque de temps !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Purée !!!! ah les  parents qui ont une maison au bord de la mer voient rappliquer toute sa bande maintenant que les beaux jours sont revenus !!!  (qur le ton de la manou raleuse !! hum hum )  j'ai une sacrée commande de vêtements pour les poupons de mes 5 petites filles....les soirées cet hiver vont être bien occupées.
Il fait chaud, on vit les volets fermés......et on boit de l'eau.........Le jet d'eau est branché.....et les jacks jouent vers le jet.

Contente d'avoir des news d'Awai pas trop mauvaises si elle ne se stresse pas trop une radio peut être faite pour contrôler les métastases ??
BOn courages les filles vous devez bosser comme des malades et par ce temps pas facile.
Biz à toutes !!
Pour sourire un peu suite à mon changement de cani mobile et à mon voyage sur la rp j'ai perdu 90 euros et trois points.......l'et pas belle la vie.. ::

----------


## vahick

et manou qu'as - tu fait pour être " punie " ? tu roules trop vite ? je vois ma véto mardi mais une simple radio ne décèle pas les métastases j'en sais qqle chose puisque ts les ans je passe au scanner !!!! le ciel est couvert , il a un peu plu cette nuit c'est bien le jardin avait soif !!!bonne journée moins dure avec la t° en baisse pour les travailleuses .

----------


## manou 85

Je roulais avec un moteur diesel sans turbbo et là je suis passée  une voiture "propre" mais qui a de la reprise et je me suis fait plaisir j'ai roulé..........bien que j'ai été doublée.......bon va falloir faire gaffe koi !!!

OUi, en effet les humains passent des scintigraphies pour contrôler .....pas facile pour nos amis.
Temps mitigé, un peu frais ce matin.

----------


## armance

yen a qui voulaient une p'tite vidéo des conditions actuelles avec Nikita :




sinon je vous mets un lien pour 1 gamine sur laquelle je craque, mais elle est loin!!:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post1238126

bises

----------


## catis

Bonjour les filles,ne m'en veuillez pas trop d'"abandonner "le post,mais je suis épuisée,je ne peux pratiquement plus avancer à cause de mon dos,les anti-inflamatoires comme les antalgiques ne me font plus rien.
Je me doutais bien que de travailler à ce rythme allait me bouziller,trois semaines sans repos,un jour ce lundi pour dormir,puis je rebosse demain,je vais remonter nos comptes,mais je vais être en marmelade,je le suis déjà...
Enfin,dur dur,la douleur est insuportable,je ne me souviens pas d'avoir déjà tant souffert de mon dos...
Sinon,les bêtes vont bien,le foin est fait,on a 56 rounds de foin superbe(contre 17 l'an passé)les bêtes ne vont pas manquer...et j'ai fait du tracteur tous les soirs  pour le mettre à l'abri,donc il est hors risque de se mouiller...il y a des rounds partout...
Voilà les nouvelles,on a aussi achteté des canes ,3 ,pour les oeufs,des courreurs indiens,elles sont rigolotes,on dirait des pingoins,elles se tienne debout bien raides sur leurs pattes,et marchent en se dandinnant,enfin des pingouinnes plutôt...bon,un trait d'humour dans ce monde de douleur et gros bisous à toutes,isa....

----------


## armance

ben alors ? Isa rien à faire que je donne des news? Et que j'adopte une petite chienne ? pas de commentaires?
que te dire pour ton dos que tu ne sais déjà...!
bises

----------


## vahick

je ne peux que " compatir " pour ton dos isa ,je n'ai pour moi trouvé aucun remède !!!!!bon courage !!!! bises

----------


## catis

Je m'excuse,mais c'est bien pour ça que je ne suis pas venue sur le site ces dernièrs jours,je suis complêtement flagada,à la limite du burn out,je m'en rend bien compte,je n'arrive même pas à suivre le post,je voit bien les photos,les mots qui s'enchainent,mais je ne capte rien...c'est la  joie du travail d'infirmière,c'est bien pour ça que je ne voulais plus travailler comme ça...
Alors pardonnez mes absences ,mais mon cerveau est épuisé,je n'avais même pas compris  qu'armance voulait adopter une petite,je pensais juste qu'elle lui avait tapé dans l'oeil...comme pour moi aussi ,il y a souvent des petites,enfin des plus grosses quant même,qui me plaisent,mais comme je donne rarement suite,et comme lorsque je donne suite  ça floppe toujours,je n'avait pas suivis qu'il y avait une vrai demande de ta part pour l'adopter.Elle à l'air bien mignonne,pourvu que ça marche!!
Quand à holly,saxo et theo,ça fait une belle brochette  sur les photos,ils sont trop mignons,cath a bien rigolé devant les photos.
Bon,je retourne me coucher,mon dos me fait trop souffrir...

----------


## armance

bisous ma belle, tu me connais je fais semblant de me fâcher mais je sais comment vous fonctionnez...
N'oublie pas Cat dans les bisous groupés!

----------


## armance

Isa : un beau rott sur Actu animaux le chien Matt http://actuanimaux.com/cause/matt/

----------


## vahick

dis - moi armance tu joues les " tentatrices !!!!!de ttes façons tu sais très bien qu'isa ne prendra en aucun cas un mâle qui créerai des problèmes avec le bel éros et en plus je crois que nos amies ont largement de quoi s'occuper entre ts les animaux , la production de légumes , d'escargots et le travail d'infirmières plutôt épuisant !!!! bonne soirée les copines caresses aux poilus

----------


## armance

je les sais raisonnables !! Sur Actu Animaux Quasi 100% des bêtes présentées seront adoptées...
et ma petite Gwada tu la trouves comment Vahick?
bisous

----------


## catis

Il est très beau ton matt,mais pas OK chiens mâle,et j'ai un bel eros à la maison...
Mais affectivement,ce n'est pas la peine de me tenter avec un beau rott,je tanne déjà cath depuis des semaines pour une rott...j'ai déjà donné nos coordonnées,je n'attends que son accords...qui tarde bien entendu,et qui risque bien de ne jamais arriver.Mais bon,pour trouver,j'ai déjà trouvé...Mais elle est trop loin pour aller la voir vite fait,histoire de faire craquer cath...du coté d'Anger je crois.Et pour lui presenter les gros...
Donc je ne cherche pas...je cherche plutôt une solution pour être présentée à la belle.Enfin,pour présenter cath à la belle....Elle va finir par être placée et mon problême sera résolu...

----------


## jaspée

plus d'alerte sur le post, je pensais tout le monde parti en vacance !!! et je tombe sur quoi ?? on demande une photo de nikita et on a droit a une super nouvelle !!!  :: en plus de la visite guidée !!
elle ses superbe ta louloute, ca change des gros gabarits d'isa !!  ::  

Bein ma pauvre vieille, dos en compote ?? et cath aux doigts de fée ne peux plus rien pour toi ?? as tu essayé l'HE de Gaultherie 50/50 avec de l'huile de massage ? ca marche bien sur les tendinites... sur une hernie discale... suis un peu septique... mais ca vaut le coup d'essayer !
bon courage !!!!

----------


## vahick

oui elle est mignonne ta nouvelle protégée armance , elle a l'oeil vif je suis sûre qu'elle va être de " bonne compagnie "et j'espère que tu vas rapidement la récupérer mais c'est vrai que je suis axée leonberg , je sors du véto avec ma douce awaï pour enlever les fils de son opération , ma véto vu les explications du labo est plutôt " optimiste " pour son avenir .c'est plus probabblement son coeur malade qui posera problème !!!!bises à ttes

----------


## jaspée

super pour awaï, si toute la tumeur est enlevée c'est deja une bonne chose !
les loulous se sont mouillés les pattes ce tanto dans les vagues ! Holly est revenue trempée, Théo jusqu'au ventre (qu'il porte bas  :: ) et pour saxo, juste le bout des pattounes !!
tout ce petit monde est rentré me mettre des traces de pattes partout dans la maison !! le ménage sera pour demain... boulot ce soir !
bisous mes belles, bonne nit !

----------


## michele

Kikou les filles !! bien contente que tu es trouvée Ta Chienne Armance ...g mis un ptit mot g peut être une solution pour la rapatrier ici !!
je suis dans le même état qu'Isa le dos en vrac ..je dois passer un IRM ...g bien peur à une hernie aussi g une sciatique depuis le déménagement ...mais là rien ni fait ni les anti inflamatoires ni les dolipranes etc ...c la merde 4 chiens et 4 momes en ce moment à la maison et je me traine lamentablement !! ma louloute à été stérilisé mardi dernier et g du mal à la faire tenir sage ...ça galope après les autres où les lapins ..elle saute comme un cangourou celle là aussi !!! mon Curry ne gueule plus après tout le monde ..mais se cache derrière moi au cas où !!! il ne veut même pas jouer avec les enfants ... il est content quand tout le monde est à la plage c sur !!

petit lien FB pour une rototo qui doit être amputé d'une patte ...sino c l'eutha !! il paye cher nos nouvelles lois les pauvres Pfff
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...5471851882779/

bonne journée à toutes !!

----------


## armance

merci Michèle pour ta proposition, devrais pouvoir la biser soit samedi soit lundi si tout va bien
Je vois d'ici Curry se planquer derrière toi!
ma pauvre une hernie ...!
penses à toi repos!
bises

----------


## catis

Je saisbien que c'est bien dur pour tequila,mais elle pas ok chiens chiennes,sinon....en tous les cas,vahick et moi connaissons bien les osteosarcomes,même si je n'en ai pas encore eu sur mes chiens,les leonbergs sont très touchés par cette saloperie,et même emputée,l'espérance de vie est très courte,avec beaucoup de souffrances.
Je pense que je choisirai directement d'endormir cette louloute car les tumeurs osseuses sont très très douloureuses,et lui faire subir une amputation avec une esperance de vie très courte ensuite me semble dur dur..

----------


## vahick

je pense comme toi isa , infliger une amputation à cette pauvre chienne relève de l'acharnement un peu inhumain sachant qu'elle n'aura probablement même pas le temps de s' habituer à marcher sur 3 pattes !!!!je n'ai pas heureusement non plus eu cette cochonnerie sur mes chiennes .bonne journée un peu humide !!!! ça tombe bien le jardin avait soif !!!! bonne journée .

----------


## manou 85

coucou les filles !!! 

L'ostéosarcome c'est une vraie saloperie, ma première matine Bérénice a été atteinte, à la radio le véto a d'abord vu les ligaments croisés (elle avait 7 ans) et jouait avec un jeune chien donc on a pensé aux ligaments......Mais la veille de l'opé, le véto chir a vu qu'il s'agissait d'un ostéosarcome.....les anti-douleurs ne faisaient rien.
c'était en 1993.......on donnait pas de la morphne aussi facilement que maintenant.......elle a été endormie car au vu de sa morphologie elle n'aurait pas supporté le trois pattes, elle souffrait, haletait sans fin.
Cela a été un déchirement mais pour elle, nous avons pris la décision.

----------


## catis

Bon,c'est le désert..pourtant armance devrait avoir des choses à nous raconter,non?pas de nouvelle ?

----------


## vahick

eh oui !!!gd vide !!!armance a dù pourtant faire connaissance avec sa petite boule de poils , jaspée que deviennent tes crevettes ? et saxo ça va mieux sa peau ? isa trouves - tu qd même le temps de promener ta meute avec tes deux protégées malgré le travail ? comment va ton dos ? et toi manou pas trop fatiguée avec tes petites filles ?pour moi rien de bien nouveau si ce n'est mon fils pour une dizaine de jours dans le coin mais je ne l'ai pas encore vu et je pense en fin de semaine ma plus vieille amie pour 3ou4 jours nous sommes amies depuis la classe de 6ème et nous arrivons à nous voir ts les ans bien qu'elle habite Orange et  que les toutous ce n'est pas son truc , elle ne connait pas encore ma gentille awaï mes chiennes ont tjrs compris sa réticence et elles l'ignorent en général et ne montent jamais ds les étages où elle a sa chambre. bonne fin de journée et bises à la ronde

----------


## catis

bon ,voilà la photo promise d'eros,très très malade,vraiment,il en est tout retourné....
Donc,c'est bien un garçon,quelle horreeeeeur!!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

cet animal tout retourné va-t'il survivre?

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

les leonbergsparviennent quand même à dormir dans de drôles de positions..

----------


## vahick

mais il est très bon comme contorsionniste , vous lui avez pris une place dans un spectacle de cirque ?????très spectaculaire !!!!et zut voilà encore une giboulée , on se croirait en mars !!! bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## Coline54

Coucou par ici, que vois je un bel Eros en plein boulot hihi
bonne nouvelle pour la louloute d'Armance
Isa essaies de te mettre un peu au repos pour ton dos.... enfin si tu as un peu de temps ce qui doit être un luxe
Ici rien de neuf la creat de Verlaine est de nouveau remontée.... et Eliott refait une crise de dermite je n'en sortirai jamais....
bonne soirée à toutes

----------


## armance

Hihi trop fort le Eros!!
Ca c'est de la carpette ou je n'm'y connais pas!!

Moi c'est demain Lundi que je vais chercher la petiote de 3,950kg ...à Béziers 12h24
http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...ml#post1250812

bisous les filles

----------


## catis

Alors,elle est comment la chtite gwada?
Aussi gnonne que la crevette à jaspée?

----------


## armance

Elle est géniale, pas peureuse, voyage sans soucis, en balade elle cherche la nourriture, et sniff les odeurs, mais aucun pipi...
A l'arrivée accueil on ne peut plus glacial de Nikita, du coup la jolie a fait le pipi sur le balcon!!
J'ai été lui acheter un harnais pour les 1ères sorties et un collier avec tube et adresse mais je pense que je me passerai vite de laisse, et je me mets à l'éducation dans pas longtemps!!
Elle ravit déjà tous les gens croisés dans la résidence...

2 petites photos :
La 1ère rencontre avec Francinette géniale cette femme !! Lumia sur mes genoux :
et 

une autre dans le fourgon :

Voilà pour aujourd'hui je mets idem sur son post
bises les filles

----------


## vahick

salut armance mignonne ta petiote mais elle s'appelle lumia ou gwada ??????quelle âge a- t elle ? bonne journée à ttes

----------


## armance

Je l'ai rebaptisée elle a été appelée Gwada mais j'ai préféré Lumia (comme lumière)
bises

----------


## manou 85

JOlie puce en tout cas.vous y croyez vous 4 jours sans télé, téléphone et internet, merci S......... comment on renoue avec les jeux de société pour occuper les soirées.
Le mois d'aout a l'air bien mieux que juillet maintenant que les grandes marées sont passées vive le beau temps !!!

Awai va bien ? j'ai moi aussi une amie d'enfance nous allions à la maternelle ensemble...nous avns épousé des amis d'enfance, le lien est fort c'est comme sa soeur alors que la vraie à 14 ans de plus que moi et est super vieille dans sa tête et cela depuis l'age de 30 ans (dixit notre mère).....

----------


## jaspée

> Coucou par ici, que vois je un bel Eros en plein boulot hihi
> bonne nouvelle pour la louloute d'Armance
> Isa essaies de te mettre un peu au repos pour ton dos.... enfin si tu as un peu de temps ce qui doit être un luxe
> Ici rien de neuf la creat de Verlaine est de nouveau remontée.... et Eliott refait une crise de dermite je n'en sortirai jamais....
> bonne soirée à toutes


haaaaaaaa la dermite je connais !!! saxo vient de m'en faire une le coquin !! douche avec shampoing, huille essentielle en local, cortisone et anti-infectieux pendant 10 jours... c'est passé, jusqu'à la prochaine !!
plus d'alerte sur le post les filles, c'est une horreur !!
bon pour vous consoler, voila mon résumé de l'après midi avec mes poilus !!
saxo a eu droit à sa douche  mensuelle.. il me fait rire car il rechigne toujours à aller jusqu'a la douche... mais une fois que je l'ai poussé jusqu'à la salle de bain, il grimpe tout seul dans la douche et il attend que ca se passe...mes 2 loupiots ont pris leur première lecon de natation ce jour !! je suis allée me tremper les pieds dans la mer car chaude en ce moment et mes 2 razmots me suivent !.. je rigole car Holly y va franco.. par contre théo est moins chaud... mais pour finir, tous les 2 sont ressortis trempés et salés donc direction la douche pour le rincage !!

bravo pour la photo d'eros !! je me demandais ce que tu allais nous trouver.. bisous tout le monde !!

----------


## vahick

ah ça fait plaisir de retrouver des " bavardages " et des nouvelles de vos zanimaux . awaî va bien , hier soir elle a dragué mon fils elle qui avait une peur bleue de la gente masculine .isa comment va ton dos ?dis moi jaspée les chiens ont droit à la plage chez toi ? dans le temps j'allais nager avec mes chiennes ces grosses peluches ont les pattes palmées et d'ailleurs on peut les mettre en travail à l'eau comme et mieux que les terre- neuves; mais ma gentille awaï ne connait pas ce plaisir  pas de mer là où elle vivait !!! ,  bises à ttes

----------


## armance

La tribu des escargots se porte bien les 2 pattes et les 4 Pattes ?

----------


## catis

Mon dos ne va pas trop mal,doigts de fée a bien bossée....
Sinon,tana nous a inquiétée,elle haletait beaucoup,donc direction veto,ausculation poussée,analyse d'urines,prise de sang...rien,elle fait son interressante,elle s'emmerde royalement  en ce moment,pas beaucoup de balade,et  respire fort au repos pour attirer notre attention,voilà la conclusion...et oui,on n'a plus le temps de les promener....malheur!!!!
Sinon,le premier gros chèque est arrivé,ça remonte le moral pour continuer à trimer comme des malades,je vous le dis....même avec le dos en vrac,encore un comme ça et je n'ai plus de découvert,plus encore un et cath n'aura plus de découvert,on va revivre... 
Sinon,j'ai passé la debrousailleuse dans le poulailler,pas envie que les nouvelles bêtes se fassent bouffer,les renards sont très prêt...
Voilà,bisounounours à toutes,je file dormir,je vais essayer de vous montrer une photo de nos ovni  de canes....demain....si j'ai le temps...

----------


## jaspée

> dis moi jaspée les chiens ont droit à la plage chez toi ? dans le temps j'allais nager avec mes chiennes ces grosses peluches ont les pattes palmées et d'ailleurs on peut les mettre en travail à l'eau comme et mieux que les terre- neuves; mais ma gentille awaï ne connait pas ce plaisir  pas de mer là où elle vivait !!! ,  bises à ttes


et oui, j'habite à 30 metres d'une petite plage appelée "la borgne" pour promener les toutous, c'est top !! sauf qu'en ce moment on se croirait sur la croisette à Nice ! y'en a partout, de ces touristes avec ou sans chiens ! !!!

voila la vue sur mon coté mer... le matin au lever du soleil quand le monde dort encore...
bonne nit les filles...  ::

----------


## vahick

oh la la !!!! ça fait rudement envie , moi pour voir ma mer même si ce n'est pas loin il faut minimum un vélo pour y aller !!!!et avec chien c'est la voiture !!!

----------


## catis

Sur un autre post rescue j'ai vu cette photo...pas mal;non?
Faites circuler,les fiiilles.....

----------


## Coline54

> Sur un autre post rescue j'ai vu cette photo...pas mal;non?
> Faites circuler,les fiiilles.....


Lol je l'ai mise de suite sur mon FB dès que je l'ai créé

----------


## catis

Bon,ben,il n'y a plus personne.
C'est mon premier jour de repos depuis début aout,je savoure,je balade les chiens,je crame les poux de poulailler,je vais planter des salades(sous le crachin,bien sûr,nous sommes en bretagne tout de même...),débroussailler,decoquiller mes premiers escargots de l'année,remplir les reserves d'eau,enfin un vaste programme dont je vais arriver à faire le tier...le quart...le cinquieme sans doute...
Mais je vais travailler maintenant  seulement le matin pour les deux semaines à venir,donc j'aurais mes aprèm pour finir le programme,et ce qui s'y rajoutera...avec mon dos toujours bien douloureux malgrés les doigts de fée de cath qui masse et remasse,je ne suis pas sortie d'affaire....
Bon,je vais aller photographier mes canes,ça fera peut être revenir mes chéries si je vous montre mes ovni....hein?
big bisous les fiiiiles....isa.

----------


## jaspée

je suis toujours là belle Isa !
pas beaucoup de temps entre les neveux et la frangine, les diverses choses que tu repousse sans arret faut de temps quand tu bosses... et qui te tombent quand tu es enfin en vacances !! Temps breton pour nous aussi ce matin, les razmots se portent bien et me font des trous partout !! Saxo traine la patte... 
 
en pleine sieste après 10 minutes de course poursuite entre le jardin et la maison !

Et moi pendant ce temps là... je surveille Moman qui m'apporte ma friandise !!

 ::  on attend les OVNI !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Oh ses bouilles !!! 

Pas de news d' armande et de sa pepette ???

Ici, temps mitigé mais enfin du frais, les touristes sont là, j'ai fait mes coursessur leclerc drive j'ai mis 1/4 heure à trouver mon bonheur mais deux heures pour aller prendre ma commande because le monde.
Dernière sortie j'ai fait le plein jusqu'à au moins le mois d'octobre comme ils annoncent les augmentations des céréales et que je n'avais plus d'avance j'ai refait mon stoc...je sais c'est débile mais j'ai été élevé ainsi.....
Bonne journée à vous et prenez soin de vous..

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, mes copinesUn  petit mot pour vous dire que je ne vous oublie pas, je viens lire vos messages sur le post mais comme je n'ai plus de chien!!! j'ai vraiment du mal à m'y faire, j'ai pris 2kgs car je ne vais plus me promener, je tourne en rond et je grignote!!! voilà je vais bientôt ressembler à une marmotte.Je suis à la recherche de mon chien, je vais souvent sur le post du refuge en espagne et le lien apad, je me suis inscrite aujourd'hui car j'ai vu une photo d'un shaunzer qui appartient à une dame de l'association. Sinon j'ai vu une annonce sur le net qui propose des schaunzer, (excusez moi mais si je dois reprendre c'est cette race que je reprendrais...) alors il s'agit d'animal express en belgique qui me propose des femelles nées le 18 juin au prix de 620 .... en plus je suis allée voir sur le net et depuis longtemps ils essaient de fermer cette animalerie.... je suis dégoûtée car ils m'ont envoyé les photos de ces   2 peites puces.... et j'ai vu que souvent ils les enlevaient trop tôt à leur mère, que ces chiens étaient malades et mourraient rapidement... apparemment ils viennent de l'est.Depuis ma réponse à leur mail leur demandant la provenance soit le père, la mère et s'ils étaient lof.... plus de réponses............ je leur ai demandé si tout était vendu...... plus de réponse.... j'aimerais les emmerder jusqu'au bout.... c'est tellement moche.... si quelq'un a une idée.... bisous mes copines je ne vous oulbie pas du tout, j'espère que vous le savez

----------


## manou 85

Ma soeur est une acharnée de cette race. elle en est à son troisième il s'appelle OScar et c'est un amour de cabotin.
IL a été adopté par ma soeur suite à son retour chez son éleveur (maile à des éleveurs des fois il y a des retours pour toutes sortes de raisons) il avait 1 an.
Il a été mal sociabilisé donc ma soeur et son mari ont fai  le  nécessaire avec pleins d'aventures à la clé. Il est resté au chien une grande sensibilité et des réactions fortes au stress qui se traduit par des vomissements....il boude sa gamelle et comme il a été longtemps fils unique ma soeur a adopté un gros matou qui stimule Oscar à la gamelle.
UN grand couillon il a essayé de faire de l'esbrouffe à mon JUles qui l'a chargé, en toute amitié etcomme un gentleman et depuis ils sont copains et c'est le matou qui trinque.....bon i se met en hauteur et nargue les deux kéks.
je connaissais pas cette race mais en fait l''aspect bourru et hirsute cache des coeurs en or..

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Manou merci pour ta réponse , mais cette race demande l'exclusivité.. mais très intéressant, très intelligent... pas besoin dire la même chose 2 fois, très complice... un amour..comme tous les chiens je pense.. mais cette race m'a toujours fait craquer....il faut en avoir eu un je pense pour comprendre, la vie fera le reste, merci manou bisous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Manou merci pour ta réponse , mais cette race demande l'exclusivité.. mais très intéressant, très intelligent... pas besoin dire la même chose 2 fois, très complice... un amour..comme tous les chiens je pense.. mais cette race m'a toujours fait craquer....il faut en avoir eu un je pense pour comprendre, la vie fera le reste, merci manou bisous

----------


## armance

coucou chantal,
contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles, moi je fais le chemin inverse je découvre mon premier chien ...
Je vois que tu es en alerte pour reprendre un compagnon, alors ça va se faire...
Je t'embrasse très très fort et on attend cette prochaine adoption  ::

----------


## vahick

bonne chance chantal pour trouver le compagnon de tes rêves qui consolera ton coeur si lourd . comme vs voyez les copines je suis là mais pas très présente à cause des visites de vacanciers amies ou familiales , un jour pour souffler , laver la literie , refaire des lits propres et la suite sera là au plus tard mercredi !!!! j'adore avoir du monde et ma toute belle awaï a eu une conduite exemplaire avec une amie ayant peur des chiens , mais ce soir je suis claquée !!! c'est là que la vieillerie se fait sentir !!! bonne soirée

----------


## armance

On nous promet des photos de cannes ...!
Bisous les filles

----------


## jaspée

coucou chantal !! heureuse de te revoir sur le post !!
regarde ce que j'ai trouvé...  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-lenuta-54131/

----------


## manou 85

IL a beaucoup de qualités, il est jeune et bo comme un coeur enfin quand on aime les hisrsute hein !!! 

bonne journée, je vais à la déchetterie vider la voiture ouf !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée merci, je suis allée voir mais je n'y comprends rien, il y a des messages de l'année dernière, des messages qui disent qu'il n'est pas sympa et sans doute pas adoptable, et puis une autre photo d'un plus petit je pense, je vais me renseigner mais c'est bizarre quand même, à bientôt, bonne journée

----------


## armance

Ce que je sais c'est que l'arche d'eternité est une asso sûre, qui tente d'aider au mieux un refuge en Roumanie, tenu par une femme extraordinnaire (lenuta)
L'arche essaye de placer les chiens très adoptables et ceux en danger là bas, vie en groupe impossible, santé ou caractère...
C'est vrai que ce post ne répond pas aux questions il y a peut être un loupé ?
Faudrait ecrire à mamounette
bises

----------


## jaspée

> Ce que je sais c'est que l'arche d'eternité est une asso sûre, qui tente d'aider au mieux un refuge en Roumanie, tenu par une femme extraordinnaire (lenuta)
> L'arche essaye de placer les chiens très adoptables et ceux en danger là bas, vie en groupe impossible, santé ou caractère...
> C'est vrai que ce post ne répond pas aux questions il y a peut être un loupé ?
> Faudrait ecrire à mamounette
> bises


tu connais un moyen de la joindre ma douce ??

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, j'ai tél ce midi à une dame pas trop au courant et qui m'a donné un tél ou j'ai laissé mes coordonnées, mais elle m'a dit qu'il était impossible de savoir s'il était ok chats...et j'ai 3 chats... alors on verra, en plus il est noté qu'il n'est pas très sociable,je comprends un schnauzer est trop intelligent pour accepter le refuge....il doit être très vexé, ce sont des chiens aussi intelligents que les humains!!!et oui, quand je promenais mon chien, s'il allait trop loin je me cachais, il me cherchait... mais après il me faisait le même tour... pas bête du tout, à ce soir sans doute

----------


## vahick

salut isa alors ces photos promises ????et qu'en pensent les gros poilus ?

----------


## jaspée

je pense que les canes d'isa se planquent quand elle arrive... ou alors, elles ont bouffées l'appareil photo !!!!  ::

----------


## armance

J'ai envoyé un mp à mamounette,
 chantal tu peux aussi *mais laissons leur le temps de réaction*, car il faut joindre Lenuta en Roumanie etc mais vous aurez les réponses, par contre avec les chats c'est compliqué  de tester, mais peut être faisable...
bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, il n'y a pas urgence ..enfin pour moi mais pour ce chien.. par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il est au moins au refuge depuis 2 ans!!!il n'est pas facile de suivre son histoire, on va attendre, merci à toutes, on va voir ce qu'isa va en penser. Mais la dame que j'ai eu au téléphone ne savait pas trop, je lui ai dit pourquoi le laisser enfermé et malheureux 2 ou 3 ans, s'il est méchant et n'a aucune chance d'être adopté, là je ne comprends pas.... bref, bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounous à ne pas oublier pour isa

----------


## armance

Et tu as quoi comme solution pour lui ?
Il faut se resituer dans le contexte du refuge de Lénuta avec 200 chiens un travail de titan et un pays très dur avec les chiens!
Il y a eu une loi recemment interdisant de posséder plus de 2 animaux de compagnie : elle a du se séparer de plusieurs animaux qu'elle avait chez elle ...
Cette année il y a eu tellement de neige que les chiens se sont echappés par le haut des montagnes de neiges, les installations en dur ont morflées et les précaires ont volé en éclat, ils ont récupérés presque tous les animaux...
Ce chien doit pouvoir trouver une famille en attendant il est comme ses copains dans ce refuge...
Gros bisousssssssssssssssssss

----------


## jaspée

pauvres loulous... pas facile la vie de chien, qu'ils soient ici ou ailleurs...

----------


## catis

Pas facile la vie de chien?ah bon?t'es sûre,jaspée?
En fait je bosse tous les jours de 5h30 à 21h et je n'ai pas le temps de prendre les photos,ni de les poster puisque pas prises....;
Mais bon,les gros chèques arrivent et ça fait du bien,je vais pouvoir changer de bottes de travail(percées),aller chez la coifeuse,revivre...mais je suis épuisée.A coté de la plaque.
Ce serait super que chantal puisse sauver un chien du refuge de lenuta,et pour les chats,les chiens apprennent à respecter même s'ils ne sont pas habitués(voir ulysse tueur de chats et eros pas bien habitué non plus,ils ont appris,avec quelques baffes au passage...)
Bien contente de te retrouver ma chantal,tu me manquait.
Je vais pouvoir refaire des gros bisounounours baveux...

----------


## manou 85

Isa, elle t'a pas dit qu'elle toussait !!!   :: 

UNe photo illustrant la dure vie de chien : 


Là c'est la nuit !! le bidon est plein et plus un chat dehors à courser.
En fait Violette ne supporte pas les vélos, ni les piétons qui passent dans le chemin, le  long du jardin bref elle court partout.
quand ce sont des gamins elles les regardent mais ne dit rien !! c'est un peu pénible elle aboie dans les sons stridents mais la saison va se terminer alors !!

----------


## vahick

eh oui manou tu donnes sans le savoir une des raisons qui fait que je préfère ma grosse peluche aux petits " wouaf wouaf " bien sûr elle aussi sait le faire mais c'est une grosse voix !!!! ce qui ne m'empêche pas de lui demander de se taire !!!!et encore la pluie !!!! j'espère que demain le soleil sera de retour j'ai de nouveaux vacanciers qui arrivent !!!bonne journée à ttes. bon courage isa , le compte regonflé , tu pourra de nouveau adopter un rythme plus calme non ?  ::

----------


## jaspée

voila un nouvel exemple de l'esclavage des chiens chez moi.. je les utilise pour ranger le lave vaisselle !!

Pendant que d'autres se reposent...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa bonjour hier soir je t'avais envoyé des bisounounours mais le message a été rétréci!!!bref sinon Jaspée bonjour, je viens de voir sur le site que Clody n'aimait pas les femmes, alors je pense que ce n'est pas la peine....en plus j'ai mes chats aussi, dommage pour lui. Par contre je ne comprens pas pourquoi il n'est pas adopté, un schnauzer est toujours recherché.... il faudrait peut être contacter les clubs de cette race, même s'il n'est pas pure race il resssemble énormément. Par contre, s'il n'est vraiment pas facile je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils continuent à le laisser vivre.... encore combien d'années??? de plus je pense qu'il sera de plus en plus insociable s'il reste en refuge. Je ne suis pas pour l'euthanasie mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi laisser vivre des années et des années un chien derrière des barreaux, sachant qu'il finira ses jours .... derrière ces barreaux.... c'est très compliqué, bref bonne 15 août tortoutes

----------


## manou 85

IL est dommage de ne pas lui donner sa chance.
car en effet le refuge ne doit pas le faire fonctionner normalement.......il aime pas les femmes peut etre n'a t il pas de bons rapports avec....de mauvais souvenirs......les chiens savent s'adapter à tous les environnements quand ils s sentent aimer et compris.
Tu connais la race dans sa généralité les qualités comme certains défauts pourquoi ne pas lui donner sa chance.

----------


## vahick

oh oui les chiens s'adaptent quand ils ont trouvé une maison où on les aiment et j'ai pour exemple awaï terrorisée par la gente masculine quand je l'ai récupérée qui maintenant leur fait du charme !!!!mais je te comprends chantal ça fait bcp de choses les chats , toi et le fait qu'il ne soit pas dans l'ensemble sociable ce pauvre toutou ,il risque vraiment de finir ses jours derrière les barreaux . je suis sûre qu'il y a un brave poilu qui t'attend quelque part . bises et bon courage .

----------


## jaspée

ce n'est pas facile de trouver une solution pour ce poilu.. le fait est que la distance et les conditions de "détention" ne sont pas top pour pouvoir se faire une idée précise.. que faire si ce chien se revele etre totalement ingérable sur place après l'avoir fait venir ? le voir retourner derrière les barreaux en France cette fois ??  ::

----------


## vahick

oui je suis bien d'accord avec toi jaspée et quel nouveau traumatisme pour cette pauvre bête !!!ça me semble bien compliqué et les malheureux en cage en France ne manquent pas !!!!les "malheureux " chez leur maitresse aussi être obligé de faire le prélavage du lave- vaisselle quel boulot !!! bises

----------


## catis

En tous les cas,ce n'est pas chez nous qu'awai a appris à faire du charme à la gente masculine,ça c'est sûr!!!
Et pour les capacitées d'adaptation d'un chien sorti de cage,c'est souvent etonnant!!!et ici on a des comportementalistes pour aider en cas de souçis...les shnauzer sont rares,tu pourrais tenter lecoup,chantal?

----------


## vahick

les " mecs ". ce n'est pas chez vous qu'on les trouvent isa ok !!! mais c'est très récent cette nouvelle adaptation d'awaï , ce sont les calins de mon fils qui l'ont fait changer , il a été marié à une dame qui n'appréciait pas du tout , du tout les 4 pattes aussi gentils soient - ils alors là il se rattrappe !!!!et c'était juste pour parler de la formidable adaptation de nos poilus quand ils sont bien entourés ils en oublient même la maltraitance que ma tendre peluche a connu  :: !le soleil de retour je vais tondre !!! bisous ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour isa, tu es bien gentille mais es tu allée voir ce que la dame dit sur ce chien? jaspée le sait car elle lui a répondu; Je pense que ce chien doit quand même être un problème, dommage pour lui. Il n'aime pas les femmes, n'est pas sociable et mes chats en plus??? cela me semble très compliqué. Je ne peux m'engager pour le rendre après, ce n'est pas mon truc... il faudrait savoir depuis combien de temps il est là et à mon avis depuis très longtemps car un beau chien comme cela, il y a longtemps qu'il devrait être adopté, je ne suis pas pour les grands chiens mais les schnauzers géants sont recherchés alors pourquoi reste t il là? il faudrait connaître son passé et je suis sûre qu'il doit être compliqué, bref un jour à la fois, bonne fin de journée

----------


## jaspée

> Rebonjour isa, tu es bien gentille mais es tu allée voir ce que la dame dit sur ce chien? jaspée le sait car elle lui a répondu; Je pense que ce chien doit quand même être un problème, dommage pour lui. Il n'aime pas les femmes, n'est pas sociable et mes chats en plus??? cela me semble très compliqué. Je ne peux m'engager pour le rendre après, ce n'est pas mon truc... il faudrait savoir depuis combien de temps il est là et à mon avis depuis très longtemps car un beau chien comme cela, il y a longtemps qu'il devrait être adopté, je ne suis pas pour les grands chiens mais les schnauzers géants sont recherchés alors pourquoi reste t il là? il faudrait connaître son passé et je suis sûre qu'il doit être compliqué, bref un jour à la fois, bonne fin de journée


bah, tu sais chantal, les chiens de chez lenuta ont beaucoup moins de chance de voir une bonne famille, vu que le statut de chien la bas est quelque chose d'aléatoire... mais comme tu le dis, le schnauzer est un chien intelligent qui analyse et agit en fonction... sorti de derrière les barreaux... il peut etre aussi un animal adorable... peut etre trouver une asso qui s'engage à le reprendre si ca marche pouic ??? cet amour de poil a connu de la mailtraitrance... de la souffrance.... de l'abandon.... mais est suffisament courageux pour reprendre une nouvelle vie ?? je sais pas... mais je voterais pour.... ::

----------


## catis

oui,l'idée de s'assurer que l'arche d'eternité prévois une solution de replis en cas de problême est peut-être aussi une solution...les shnauzer sont tellement intelligents que j'ai des doutes sur leur incapacité à s'adapter....je ne sais pas si l'arche peut assurer une autre famille si souçis,ou une place en refuge,mais ça vaudrait peut-être le coup de tenter....si solution en cas de problême bien entendu...je file voir son post si je le  trouve..

----------


## manou 85

Y a eu des échecs il me semble que l'ssoc trouve des solutions...

----------


## catis

Bon,il est dit n'aime pas les femmes.OK.il saute au grillage quand une femme passe.Vous croyez franchement que si c'est une femme qui vient le chercher,le nourrir tous les jours,il ne s'adapterais pas?j'en doute fort..
Et l'arche ne pourrait-elle pas prevoir un sas de decompression pour ce chien avec engagement de chantal pour le prendre si le problême se règle?exemple,il rentre en france,passe par une FA comportementaliste,travail sur sa sociabilité avec les femmes,et rejoint chantal dés que c'est OK,ou pas si le problême persiste...je suis certaine que c'est un faux problême qui ne durerait pas,la main qui nourrit est souvent rapidemment aimée...
Tu veux qu'on le prenne à l'essai,chantal?avec chien, chiennes,chat...chez nous il serait avec des femmes,et d'autres bêtes...en FA ...bon,je vois mal cath dire oui,mais en FA très temporaire,pourquoi pas?je ne sais pas,mais il est très très beau ce chien,et visiblement très malheureux en cage.Je vous dit pas avec la neige cet hiver,c'est dur pour les chiens là-bas...

----------


## armance

Oui il faut une garantie pour ce chien car si c'est comme le chien qu'a adopté ma soeur terrorisé à un point rarement vu ....
Moi je l'aurai rendu aussi sec car il aurait été heureux avec d'autres chiens et quelqu'un de très habitué à redresser ce comportement...
Chantal est encore en manque de son compagnon et si c'est pour tomber sur un animal en grande souffrance et caractériel c'est pas cool, et des chiens elle en trouvera d'autres
Celui là ne sera peut être jamais adoptable ou le sera...mais faudrait pas pousser Chantal et la mettre en situation de prendre ce chien pour ne pas le laisser là bas car des chiens en situation difficile c'est pas ça qui manque mais choisir son compagnon en toute liberté c'est important aussi, mais Lenuta va surement avoir l'oeil sur lui pour mieux pouvoir renseigner
Et si le chien vient il faudrait évidemment que l'Arche ait une situation de repli en cas de problème mais je fais confiance dans l'arche et Lénuta : si le chien est vraiment en difficulté grave comportementale, elles sauront le voir et le dire...
Bisous les filles

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, isa va voir sur les chiens à adopter sur rescue, aujourdh'ui venant de l'arche de l'éternité et le nom clody, tu verras. Mais je suis allée sur leur site et on en voit un peu davantage. Maintenant souvenez vous mes amis que je me suis fait mordre il y a 2 ou 3 ans je ne sais plus par un akita inu en promenant mon chien et je suis devenue un peu froussarde des grands chiens alors si en plus il n'est pas sociable je pense que je vais en avoir peur et il va prendre le dessus. je me souviens qu'au début avec le mien, le véto m'avait expliqué d'être très ferme car ce chien très intelligent allait essayer de me dépasser et de devenir le maître. Voilà donc affaire à suivre mais je ne suis pas trop partante en voyant tout cela, bonne fin de journée tortoutes, je pense qu'armance a raison, on verra....

----------


## jaspée

y'a pas d'urgence ma chantal... oui, c'est bien un akita qui t'avait mordu (moi la mienne "jaspée" n'a jamais mordu personne)  m'en souviens ! prends ton temps et ne te précipite pas... même si not coeur bat toujours pour les "pires" des malheureux !! bisousd qsld fqsld ma biche !!

----------


## vahick

salut chantal , bien sûr je pense comme toi si tu crains les gds chiens il ne faut pas en prendre un qui a tant disons de " défauts " et dont tu craindras les réactions , le caractère de cette race en général ne plaide pas pour lui non plus . aller bon courage il y a sûrement un bon gentil poilu qui t'attend !!!

----------


## vahick

ne sont pas bavardes les copines en ce moment j'espère que personne n'a de problème .bises à ttes

----------


## jaspée

> ne sont pas bavardes les copines en ce moment j'espère que personne n'a de problème .bises à ttes


juste la famille à la maison, ma soeur et ses 2 gamins !!  ::

----------


## catis

Ah ,d'accords....la famille...
Et moi je bosse,je bosse...pire que le bagne...
Je vais demander à cath ou se trouve l'appareil photo et je vous en mettrais une de mes ovni,promise depuis si longtemps,ça va vous faire revenir causer de voir mes trois jolies demoiselles...

----------


## vahick

eh oui nous les attendons ces cacardeuses !!!! pour moi mauvais souvenirs d'enfant que ces bestioles !!!!dans le tarn pdt la guerre nous étions chargés de garder un troupeau dans les champs bordés de cultures de maïs où bien sûr elles n'étaient pas autorisées à aller se nourrir et elles nous " chargeaient" sifflant pour nous écarter et je vous assure que ça pince très fort !!!!bises à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Vous savez koi ???

MA bombasse a dépiauté mon fil de téléphone exterieur (protégé quand même) donc plus de phone fixe, plus de télé, plus d'internet.
Et en plus il fait un cagnard pas possible , bref ya pire mais je reste silencieuse.*La fautive va bien et ne se rend même pas compte de ses conneries.... bonne continuation.

----------


## catis

Tu veux que je t'envoi des branches de thym,du laurier,un peu de romarin,pour la parfumer quand tu fera un  mechoui avec?un mechoui de bombasse,ça doit être bon!!!
Bon,plus de batterie à l'appareil photo,vous attendrez demain pour voir mes stars à moi...les trois grasses....non,je suis mechante,elles sont fines et belles mes trois mignonnes...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, pas trop de goût dans le nord il fait trop chaud pour taper sur l'ordi.... bref en fait après avoir laissé tomber mon pauvre petit Clodie car je ne peux le prendre, j'étais tombé sur hector..... mais le problème est qu'il a été testé chats.... et que ce n'est pas possible, j'ai tél à Kaline dimanche après midi et elle m'a déconseillé de le prendre... il était parti mais est revenu car il course les chats..; je travaille et je ne peux prendre le risque de le laisser bagarrer avec mes chattes, il y en a 3 quand même... en plus je ne sais toujours pas si je pars ou non en vacances alors pour l'instant je n'ose pas trop m'engager, si j'adopte c'est dans les conditions d'accueil sans retour... je pense que vous me comprenez...sinon j'espère que tout le monde va bien, je suis super dégoûtée de voir toutes les annonces des grands chiens abandonnés et de voir que sur le bon coin on en propose en saillie!!!!!!!!!!!!quel monde de nul!!!!bref je crois que je vais bientôt rejoindre isa dans mes coups de gueule!!!!!!!!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounous à ma préférée!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahick

dis moi manou qu'elle est celle que tu qualifies ::  de bombasse ? voilà encore pourquoi j'aime les léonbergs quasiment pas de bêtises de ce genre et il y en a 3 que j'ai pris à 2mois 1/2 et bien sûr je ne travaille pas j'ai donc pu les surveiller , les éduquer mais ils st intelligents et tellement désireux de plaire à leur maitresse  qu'ils font vraiment très peu de déchiquetage une bouteille de plastique et qqls joujoux suffisent à leur "besoin" !!!tjrs le gd bleu c'est super sauf que le jardin a soif !!!! bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

Alors tana ,petite,m'a bouffé deux telecommandes de TV,une tourterelle(elles vivaient dans la maison,elles sont maintenant en volières),une multitude de rouleaux  salopin et de papier WC,des fruits sur la table,les pieds de la table,et je dois en oublier.Donc je rassure tout le monde,les leo ne sont pas des anges,loin de là,et capables de faire de grosses conneries aussi,d'autant plus grosses qu'ils montent facilement en hauteur vu leur taille...Calya,c'est la bouffe,elle demonte sans cesse la porte de la cuisine pour aller piquer la bouffe du chat(et casser le bol en prime)et tout ce qui traine et se mange,c'est à dire ouvrir les sacs d'aliment escargots ou poules et bouffer l'aliment,piquer la moindre croquette...
ah oui,il y a aussi les chaussons,tana aime beaucoup...
Donc,gros chiens,grosses bêtises...c'est que vahick est beaucoup avec eux,ils s'ennuient moins,mais dés qu'on les laissent il faut bien qu'ils s'occupent un peu...
cet après midi on file à la plage se baigner,ras le bol de bosser,on fait une pause plage...na na na...

----------


## vahick

c'est bien ce que j'ai dit isa je ne travaille pas donc je suis tjrs avec eux pour les surveiller et en ts cas pour tana tu ne l'as pas eu bébé donc c'est moins facile ,les mauvaises habitudes st là et j'ai bcp de chance avec awaï qui n'a fait vraiment aucune autre bêtise que de ce coucher à l'ombre sur une plante , là elle ne pouvait pas savoir !!!!!bonne trempette .

----------


## catis

mais non,ma chérie,tana,notre première leo,on l'a achetée il y a dix ans vers la roche sur yon,elle avait 9 semaines,au domaine du f**l,...donc achetée chez un éleveur....ça n'a pas empêché qu'elle soit une vrai bêtiseuse lorsqu'elle etait petite...mais plus maintenant ,bien entendu...mais tana est arrivée bébé parmis nous,elle montait sur mes genoux à l'epoque...plus maintenant...àlalimite eros et calya sont bien moins bêtiseurs qu'elle petite...normal,ils sont arrivés adultes et déjà éduqués...

----------


## vahick

ah bon je croyais que vous aviez eux ts vos léos adultes mais vous bossez bcp donc vote petite chérie avait ts loisirs de faire des bêtises elle n'avait que l'embarras du choix c'est bcp plus simple de surveiller chez mon petit chez moi !!!!alors agréable la trempette ? bises

----------


## catis

trempette,t'es folle!!!trop froide!!!même pas pu passer les mollets tellement glaciale....
mais on a bronzé sur la plage,bonne coupure de la semaine,presque des vacances...

----------


## vahick

ah bon je suis surprise mes vacanciers se sont baignés dimanche plus longuement que dans leur midi , c'est vrai que c'était à s-t anne la palud , réputée pour son eau chaude car elle monte sur une plage très plate l'eau s'y réchauffe sur le sable . ça vous a qd même fait du bien de lezarder !!!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

C'est à dire que je n'entre pas dans une eau à moins de 26 degrés,et là,même à st anne,il faut pas rêver,je dois traverser la france  du coté de la côte d'azur,ou aller en guadeloupe pour trouver mon bonheur,ou alors à la piscine d'eau de mer chauffée  pas loin de chez moi....

----------


## vahick

même ds le midi l'eau n'est pas à 26° ma belle surtout quand ce foutu mistral souffle et il souffle souvent !!!!en attendant il fait tjrs aussi beau mais moins chaud alors c'est tt bon awaï reste bcp plus au jardin , avec la grosse chaleur elle se réfugiait ds la maison . bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

L'eau etait annoncée à26/28  hier vers Nice et voilà...ça fait rêver!!!en me baignant au grau du roi,j'ai déjà eu de l'eau à plus de 26 degrés,si,ça arrive,pas tout le temps,mais ça arrive,et en ce moment entre autre,je prendrais bien des vacances....mais bon,là je rentre du boulot....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, je ne viens pas vous voir souvent car je suis souvent sur le site des adoptions!!! une future sans doute mais j'attends avant de me décider de savoir si je pars ou non en vacances, j'aimerais aussi faire plaisir à jaspée car j'ai vu qu'elle faisait un sacré boulot!!!sinon isa je suis contente que tu aies pu décompresser au moins une journée!!!!sacrée courageuse va!!! sinon aujourd'hui j'ai passé mon temps, environ 2heures à regarder sur le bon coin les annonces de personnes qui cherchent à adopter des chiens, et je leur ai envoyé un mail pour leur parler de rescue, des adoptions etc.... une personne m'a déjà répondu ce soir pour me remercier de l'avoir informée du site "rescue", j'ai répondu aux annonces de ma région, si quelqu'un a le temps, il faut aller sur le bon coin et taper ou toute la france ou une région et regarder les annones de demande, puis critères animaux... c'est gratuit et on n'a rien à perdre sinon qu'à sauver un de nos petits ou grands chéris, qu'en pensez vous les filles???? même si cela ne marche pas toujours on peut prendre le risque d'arriver à une adoption d'un ou 2 ou plus....voilà mon passe temps actuel... essayer d'en sauver le plus possible ... facile à dire, bref alors bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounous à ma petite isa

----------


## jaspée

alors la ma chantal... bénie sois tu... c'est une merveilleuse idée !!!!!
je suis dans les ardennes, ramener toute la troupe... et covoit de 300 bornes en plus pour sauver 2 bébés en mendicité sur les trottoirs de reims avec des "roms"... mauvais état général, on est arrivé a temps... c'est une assso toute nouvelle qui s'en charge... 4 pattes au pays des lacs"   
voila mes "vacances" dans la famille pour l'instant... :: 
bisous mes chéries  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée, rebonsoir, bonne idée mais il faut que tout le monde s'y mette.. en fait je me suis aperçue que dans mon coin personne ne connait rescue.... alors que...; bref, alors quand sur le bon coin j'ai vu les annonces de recherche je me suis dit...pourquoi pas leur dire que rescue existe et si chaque personne sur ce site se trouvant dans un autre coin que le nord fait la même chose que moi je pense et j'espère parvenir à des adoptions supplémentaires... on n'a rien à perdre, cela ne coûte rien.... la seule chose est de réussir de plus en plus de sauvetages et d'adoption pour ces animaux et aussi pour le travail accompli par toutes ces personnes volontaires, je leur tire mon chapeau, bravo, courage car en ce moment c'est très dure pour elles!!! bisounounours à tortoutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, je suis contente une 2ème personne a répondu à mon mail et va consulter rescue pour sa recherche d'un chien griffon... et il y en a, je lui ai demandé de m'avertir si elle trouvait son bonheur... en même temps il ferait le mien... alors je vais continuer mon petit travail pour informer les gens qui recherchent un animal que rescue existe. Si d'autres personnes peuvent le faire, cela serait bien aussi, alors tout le monde à son clavier.... je plaisante bien sûr mais c'est vrai que beaucoup n'ont jamais entendu parler de rescue. Si grâce à cela une adoption est faite.... on fêtera l'événément sur le site.... bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

on te retrouve en pleine fome la tite chantal !! c'est bon de te revoir sur le post ! comment vont tes minous ? as tu trouvé un nouvel amour ? je crois que je vais me faire les annonces des pays de loire sur le bon coin ! merci ma douce !! bisouxxx

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée, ce matin j'ai fait toutes les annonces toute région aujourdhui et hier, si tu veux répondre aux annonces commence à partir du 22 août, une 3èmè personne m'a réponde mais elle ne veut qu'un chiot lof, après peut être que les personnes ne me répondent pas et vont sur le site rescue quand même, on verra bien, de toute façon rien à perdre;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Jaspée bonjour, pour tes réponses commence à partir du 22 août , tu peux faire toutes les régions soit toute la France, il y a des demandes mais pas trop par jour , moi j'ai répondu à toutes celles du 23 et de ce matin, une 3ème personne m'a répondu mais elle veut un chiot lof..sinon il y a une personne qui cherche un rotweiller... il y en a beaucoup sur rescue, j'espère qu'il va aller voir le site.On va croiser les doigts pour avoir du résultat mais rien n'est sûr mais si on arrivait à en placer un de temps en temps. Pour ce qui me concerne, je vais répondre régulièrement aux annonces demandes du bon coin. Sinon pour l'instant je n'ai pas remplacé mon chien, j'attends de savoir pour mes vacances,mes minous vont bien et font les folles dans le jardin!!! quelle vie, celles-là alors, allez bisous bonne journée

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles, 

Peut être qu'un technicien passera demain matin réparer mon câble ft, enfin je veux y croire !!!!  donc retour à la norme.
c'est Violette qui  fait la coupure, je suis souvent à la maison mais ele est prise d'une frénésie de "grattage" bon je m'assurerais qu'elle n'atteigne pas le câble "nouveau..... je pense qu'elle a du sniffer des souris ou des p'tites bestiolles car depuis cela ne fait plus la java dans le grenier.....a suivre !!!
Profitez bien du bo temps !!

----------


## vahick

beau temps oui pour les escargots hein isa !!!! enfin le soleil parmi les nuages depuis 16h , et bing toutes à l'abri une belle averse mais c'est parfait le jardin mourrait de soif . au fait tjrs pas de photos de tes pin- up cacardantes isa ?bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## catis

vahich,je suis désolée,mais pas eu le temps de prendre une tite photo,je court sans cesse,du boulot par-dessus la tête...et je suis infirmière tous les matins,dur dur...
Mais bon,je tiens toujours le coup....c'est pas demain le veille que je vais aller sur le bon coin ecrire  aux chercheurs de chiens d'aller sur rescue....désolée ma douce chantal...
et gros bisounours à toutes,isa...

----------


## vahick

BON COURAGE gentille isa , je me doute bien que tu ne manques pas d'occupations mais en récompense tu as des comptes à jour et ça c'est une tranquilité pour passer l'hiver .....à soigner ton dos avec l'aide des mains habiles de cathy que j'aimerai bien avoir à la maison ce soir mon dos me brûle que c'est un " plaisir  " bof j'ai un peu jardiné mais j'ai mal sans rien faire alors !!!!!heureusement pas de soucis avec awaï elle mène sa petite vie piquant des sprints d'un bout à l'autre du jardin en aboyant aux passants mais elle dort de plus en plus comme sa vieille maîtresse . bises à ttes et pleins de caresses à vos protégés .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, isa désolée et surprise de ta réponse, moi aussi je travaille... mais je prends le temps de faire ce que je peux,et surtout j'essaie d'aider... tu dois le savoir, bref comme quoi, les personnes réagissent bizaremment parfois. j'ai toujours travaillé et je n'ai rien à me reprocher, maintenant si je prends le temps de répondre aux personnes qui cherchent des chiens c'est surtout pour les chiens, bref je ne vais pas me prendre la tête avec isa mais elle se plaint toujours, je sais qu'elle travaille mais bon l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel et moi aussi je travaille, bref chacun son choix, bonne fin de journée

----------


## catis

le problême ma chantal,c'est que je rentre juste du boulot,,j'y suis partie à 5h30,j'ai commencé à 6h,je vais donc manger,il est trois heures,et je reprends à 16h,jusqu'à 21h,voir 21h30....ce qui me fais des journées de 14h...je ne me plaint pas,je vais gagner les sous qui vont avec,mais je n'ai pas la possibilitée de faire quoi que ce soit à coté,même de nécéssaire ici,genre  nourrir les escargots,arroser les serres de tomates,cath se tape tout le boulot....
C'est pour ça que je ne voulait plus être infirmière,vous ne pouvez pas imaginer ce que c'est de bosser 14/15 heures par jour,de dormir 5h par nuit,sans pouvoir faire la sieste,je ne vit plus,je n'existe plus,je suis une machine à rapporter des sous pour survivre,ça me degoute...
Il ne faut pas te facher,je suis contente de bientôt voir mes comptes positifs,mais je ne pourrait pas aller sur le bon coi* et faire comme toi avant la fin de ce boulot...c'est comme si tu faisais double journée tous les jours.Avec en prime 250 km dans les pattes....
Je sais,toi aussi tu bosse,et vous toutes aussi,mais soigner 70 patients par jours,avec parfois des soins qui prennent 45 minutes,croyez moi,c'est proche de l'enfer.Et si je n'avais pas eu tant besoin d'argent je ne me serais  jamais jetée dans les flammes....
Allez,plus qu'une grosse semaine à tenir,puis la foire bio à préparer,et la vie reprendra plus doucement,je devrais dire plus normallement...
C'est inimaginable pour des salariés de  quelque secteur que ce soit de seulement pouvoir imaginer ce que c'est de bosser 14/15h par jour,sans repos,sans dimanche,sans férié,ce mois-çi j'ai pour seuls repos le 2 et le 20 aout....aucun autre jour...tous les jours j'ai bossé....pendant des heures et des heures.
Ce matin,crevée,à 5h,je suis tombée en allant nourrir les poules et leur ouvrir,ma tête a heurtée une échelle couchée là,j'ai encore mal,j'ai un hematome vers l'oreille gauche et sur le genou,avant hier je suis tombée en allant dans les serres,j'ai une grosse bosse sur le crane...que dire,je suis épuisée,et les chiens sont bien gentils,mais je suis juste en train d'essayer de survivre à cet énorme remplacement ou j'ai tout accepté pour sauver mon compte en banque....
l'avantage c'est que je ne devrais plus pleurer les sous....malgrés mon énorme découvert....
Voilà,bon,je saute sur mon sandwich et je file au boulot,gros bisounours les filles....

----------


## armance

Dis à Cathy de frapper moins fort !! Elle a bon dos l'echelle !!  ::   :: 
Bon courage pour ta dernière grosse semaine c'est ça ?
Ensuite fini les tournées jusqu'à quand ?
Vous devez aussi préparer le marché bio qui se déroule où et quand ?
Bisous à Cathy STP et gardes en pour toi aussi, tu dois être belle à voir ! Tes patients ne te regardent pas trop bizarre ?

Infirmière libérale : certaines travaillent 4h00/jr et gagnent bien leur vie, alors j'espère qu'avec 70 personnes//jr et 14 ou 15h00 tu gagnes le jackpot, sinon te tuer au boulot n'arrangera guère ton compte bancaire!

----------


## manou 85

Le libéral c'est bien dur !!! 

J'ai travaillé en station service avec des semaines de 56 heures par semaine et des jours de csongés aléatoires........ au bout de 8 mois j'étais rincée j'ai même failli m'endormir  en chemin sur la route..;tout cela pour finir au bord du bornin out !!!

Prend bien soin de toi.

----------


## catis

Alors oui,j'ai la paye qui avec,bien entendu armance,je travaille trois fois plus que n'importe quel salarié,je gagne trois fois plus.En clair si je bossais 35 heures avec 1300 euros par mois net,je bosse 105 heures avec 4000 euros dans le mois...voilà,sauf que là c'est du brut,pas du net,contrairement à un salaire...
Voilà,je viens de rentrer...et re jusqu'au 2 septembre.Le 4 je bosse du matin seulement.
La foire bio est le WE du 8/9,donc je vais direct sauter dans les escargots le3/4 aprèm/ 5/6/7,et preparer le stand,et le tenir...lundi 10 au matin je rebosse comme infirmière le matin seulement(dernier jour sur cette grosse tournée,ensuite je remplace 2/3 jours par semaine sur mon ancienne tournée,plus cool et souvent que le matin...)donc je me considèrerais sortie de là à partir du 10 septembre à midi.
J'espère pouvoir retourner leur faire quelques jours par-çi par-là,qui me permettrons de ne plus être dans la panade financièrement,et ils m'ont déjà demandé si j'accepterais quelques remplacements ensuite...mais ce sera occasionnel,pas fatiguant comme là ou je n'arrête presque jamais.Donc je suis à priori sortie de  mes ennuis financiers,nos comptes seront tous positifs fin septembre,on aura des sous de coté pour payer les charges à venir,et si je remplace un peu cet hiver ça sera super....
Le choc ce matin a été à la limite oreille /mâchoire,j'ai un hematome que mes cheveux longs cachent bien...j'ai perdu une boucle d'oreilles pas retrouvée(bouffée par les poules?)
Je me fait mal à cause de la fatigue,je tiens à coup de red bu** pour tenir le matin,ça me donne de l'energie,il y a trente ans j'avais bouffé des amphètes pour tenir au boulot,je crois que j'en aurais repris si j'en avais eu,pour tenir le coup....c'est terrible,prête à me bousiller la santé,mais tenir coute que coute...heureusement que manou me comprends,ce n'est pas evident d'expliquer la situation à des gens qui ne l'on pas vêcu,c'est totalement surrealiste,j'ai l'impression d'avoir basculé dans un monde de dingue...
Et si je n'avais pas l'echeance(terminé bientôt,déjà dimanche 2 ce sera presque finit)je ne tiendrais pas,et effectivement le burn out est proche...pour que je n'arrive pas à trouver 5 minutes pour photografier les canes,quand même....
J'ai perdu 5 kgs cet été,quand même,la fatigue,les repas sauté car direction le lit direct car trop crevée,pas le temps de manger du tout parfois,j'en suis tout de même là....
Mais je suis super contente de l'avoir fait,c'etait un vrai challenge pour moi,armance sait à quel point je ne me voyais pas rebosser comme ça,je part au boulot avec une pêche d'enfer,une vrai envie d'y arriver,pour moi,pour me dire,voilà,je peux encore bosser comme ça,malgrés mes 48 ans..je vous assure,je ne me plaint pas,j'explique,je tente de vous faire comprendre,mais je suis vraiment contente d'avoir pu le faire...
gros bisounours mes copines chéries,ce soir je mange,alors à table!!!!

----------


## vahick

courageuse isa , chapeau pour arriver à assumer autant d'heures de soins  . assez surprise de la réaction de chantal  :: , j'ai tjrs souffert des gens qui à priori vous jugent comme mon frère qui estimait que si j'étais bien organisée avec mes 3 premiers enfants ( en 4ans 1/2)j'avais le temps de me balader ts les pm bien entendu à ce moment là aucune aide , pas de machine à laver ni le linge ni la vaisselle , 4ème étage sans ascenseur .les papas se comportaient comme des princes  moi non plus je ne me plaignais pas mais je ne supportais pas ces jugements .bien sûr je cite cela pour donner un exemple  aller courage tu arrives au bout mais fais attention à toi .Il est bien entendu impossible de mettre en doute votre dévouement à toi et cathy pour aider les autres 4pattes ou 2 pattes  gros gros bisous .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, moi aussi je sais ce que c'est... j'ai perdu ma mère sur 5 semaines de temps d'un cancer. A l'époque je travaillais avec elle dans le garage tenu par mes parents. Après son décès on n'a pas embauché, j'ai donc fait le travail de 2 personnes pendant 2 ans du matin à 6h au soir à 22h, avec station service, etc... rien de simple en plus d'un chagrin inestimable. Le soir quand je fermais le commerce 3 hommes à table qui attendaient pour manger.... mon père, mon fils en adolescente, mon homme.... très simple, j'ai foutu mon ménage en l'air, puis on a vendu l'affaire, je suis restée dans le personnel et au bout de 6 mois quand j'ai bien mis le repreneur en place, il m'a foutu à la porte, alors ensuite tribunal, heureusement j'ai gagné... voilà la vie n'est pas simple pour beaucoup je crois,il faut toujours se battre, voilà, bonne journée

----------


## manou 85

Yahick, je rigole quand je te lis, tu fais artie de la génération qui a vraiment vu le changement de vie de la ménagère avec les appareils.
quand j'entend mes belles filles se plaindre qu'elles ont déjà bosser comme des bètes : il fo comprendre qu'elles ont mis à tourner soit la machine à laver soit le lave vaisselle ;
j'ai des souvenirs de gamine, e ma maman qui faisait bouillir son linge dans une lessiveuse et qui frottait son linge à la main. Qui a l'arrivée d'une machine à laver au gaz avec essoreuse maneulle continuait à faire bouillir son linge afin qu'il soit le plus blanc du quartier, ellen'avait pas confiance dans la machine, tout en travaillant dans un resto scolaire avec la maison pleine d'ados et moi plus petite, je pense que oui elle devait être fatiguée de ces journées, en plus elle repassait tout..;tout.....
beau temps !!! les ouafs bronzent.......

----------


## vahick

eh oui la vie est douce pour vous les jeunettes avec en plus des compagnons qui ne pensent plus que de donner à manger ou a changer le p'tit dernier nuit à leur auréole de "mâles" . le fer à repasser , l'aspi , ne leur donnent plus de l'urticaire vous ne pouvez même pas imaginer que par exemple quand le plat n'était pas assez salé à son gout il ne bougeait pas de sa chaise !!!!savait - il même où était la salière ds le placard ?????et je ne peux pas oublier les monceaux de linge à repasser monsieur avait chaque jour une chemise blanche , et je repassais tt jusqu'aux petites culottes . bon je raconte ça pour vous faire sourire en voyant les avantages de la vie actuelle . bon dimanche aux " rentières " et bon courage aux travailleuses

----------


## armance

une petite vidéo pour adoucir la journée :

----------


## catis

les rentières,c'est les retraitées?chouette,vivement la retraite!!!
Quant au fer à repasser et compagnie,je pense que tu serais surprise,vahick,de voir à quel point ça n'a absolument pas changé dans la plupart des familles....avec en prime l'epouse qui bosse parfois encore plus que monsieur....
Chez les filles de ma génération c'est flagrant,je vois bien les couples,les deux bossent et madame se tape tout le boulot,des courses à la cuisine,lelinge,le ménage et tout...oui,ils changent volontier les couches de leur môme pour faire participation à la vie de famille,puis canapé et biere..
Hein les filles en couples?faut pas rêver,c'est pas tout rose du tout....
Bisous ma chantal...t'es concernée....
Allez je file me reposer.Bon sang,demain je commence à 5h10...le cocotier pour finir....

----------


## vahick

stop, stop arrêtez de dire maintenant les femmes travaillent !!!! les femmes travaillent depuis la guerre de14/18 à cause de l'effarante boucherie qu'a été cette guerre , il n'y avait plus beaucouo d'hommes aux champs ou ds les usines , je n'ai pas à chercher loin ma mère , ses 3 soeurs , une autre tante toutes travaillaient les dernières encore en vie ont 90ans ok il y a plus de femmes qui travaillent mais il y a des organisations qui n'existaient quasiment pas  : crèches , nounous , garderies , centres aérés , allocations de ttes sortes pour payer !!!je ne dis pas bien sûr que ce n'est pas parfois difficile mais sûrement moins qu'avant je t'assure isa quand nous étions petits mon frère et moi (13 mois de différence)ma mère nous faisait déjeuner au lit pour ne pas être génée pour faire son ménage , l'hiver vider et recharger 3poêles à charbons en allant chercher le charbon à la cave puis départ ts les 3 , nous chez la nourrice ma mère pour faire son métier d'instit et là pas d'alloc !!!et rebelote le midi pour déjeuner et à 4h1/2 et à la maison correction des cahiers , préparation des cours du lendemain( eh oui quoiqu'on en pense les enseignants ont du travail en dehors de l'école )alors pour moi chapeau les anciens et je n'ai jamais entendu ma mère se plaindre !!! bon le sujet est clos . courage isa pour te sortir du lit si tôt :tu réveilles tes malades ????

----------


## catis

non,c'est eux qui me reveillent,la première a son ambulance qui vient la chercher à 6h pour aller oter des broches...c'est pour ça que je dois la faire à 5 h10...pas ma faute...pas le choix,je commence 1/2h plus tôt,mais je n'aurais pas à la faire ensuite...bon,je file au boulot...je me suis endormie,pas etonnant...

----------


## armance

Punaise les filles votre post dérape en bureau des lamentations ! 
Quant à comparer des époques différentes des vies et des parcours , des stress qui n'appartiennent qu'à ceux qui les vivent ...cessez de de jouer à celles qui ont le + souffert, aux victimes qui n'ont rien pu faire!
Reparlons de nos amis et un peu de sourire : et si on essayait un petit concours de photos marrantes et attribuions des notes?
bisous

----------


## manou 85

Rhoo !! c'est pas se plaindre. les époques sont différentes, la vie est juste plus facile maintenant;
féministe dans l'âme, j'ai eu la chance que mon mari participe activement à la gestion domestique quelle soit canine, ou familiale.
J'ai tris garçons qui ont toujours vu leur père s'activé à la maison. Ils font de même chez eux  je suis fière d'eux......
BOn, les poilus se la jouent dorade au soleil et moi je tricote un bonnet péruvien (si si si c'est pas la saison mais la petite qui elle a travaillé tout l'été pour financer la saison adore ce genre de bonnet) je m'active donc à le finir d'ici la fin du mois.
Bonne journée à toutes et courage es bosseuses.
La rentière !!!

----------


## vahick

bien sûr que non , tu as raison manou ce n'était pas pour se plaindre mais seulement raconter " avant" comme me demandait une de mes petites- filles;ça me fait envie quand tu parles de tricotage manou , je n'étais jamais assise sans un tricot dans les mains et hélas mes mains ne veulent plus , les joies de l'arthrose oh zut tu te plains ma vieille je parle de moi bien sûr !!! bonne fin de journée à ttes .

----------


## manou 85

sDixit mon toubib : vous les vieux vous voulez aller aussi bien que les jeunots pour lui vieillir c'est souffrir mais souffrir d'avoir bien vécu. Bon l'est pas tout jeune c'est comme il dit ; mourrir ne me dérange pas mais en bonne santé. cela vaêtre marrant de le voir vieillir celui là !!

----------


## catis

Désolée pour les fans de la PA,ma souris vient de me lacher ,comme je suis triiiiste...J'ai dû la fiche à la poubelle...si c'est pas malheureux tout ça....
Bon,cath a eu le temps d'arriver à inter avant midi pour en racheter une,du coup me revoilou à mon retour de boulot....par contre elle est nettement plus jeune,bien plus nerveuse,elle file à l'autre bout de l'ecran sans prevenir,une chtite agitée celle là,elle va nous en faire voir,je le sent...


Sinon,hier soir à 11h(je dormais)j'ai entendu une grande galopade,les chevaux avaient tout cassé pour changer de pature...donc levé,pantalon,bottes ,lampes,pour fermer les barrières ou je pouvais...et je pense faire du sauçisson bientôt....

----------


## manou 85

A la poubelle la souris !! l'as pas eu droit à un enterrement de 1ere classe pour services rendus ????? Rip la souris !! t'as une molette sur la nouvelle ??????

HOO les chevaux finir en cervelas !!  ::  ce serait bien trop triste !!! 

Beau temps ! j'attend toujours le dépanneur je fonctionne en 3G pas de phone, pas de télé je fais une cure de désintox sur le coup.....heureusement ya les DVD et le tricot.
Bonne soirée à toutes !!! 

et Isa ne rêve pas qu'un troupeau traverse ta chambre !!

----------


## catis

bon,je rentre du boulot,et je mange devant l'ordi,puis au lit...
Oui,elle a une jolie molette,mais l'autre aussi,c'est pareil,elle est juste plus jeune et plus nerveuse,normal...;
bon,les chevaux toujours dans la mauvaise pature,pas eu le temps de les ramener....demain non plus...mercredi non plus,peut-être jeudi...

----------


## vahick

alors isa tes dadas ont reintégré la pature où tu veux qu'ils broutent ? peut-être aiment - ils choisir leur repas ? il y a deux nuits moi j'ai été réveillée aussi pas par les chevaux je n'en n'ai pas mais par awaï qui me marchait sur ta tête enfin façon de parler , dérangement intestinal donc urgence de sortir elle a essayé l'étage , heureusement que ça m'a réveillé pour lui ouvrir en bas !!!! je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a eu , rien n'a été changé dans sa nourriture mais tt est rentré ds l'ordre . alors ça y est tu vas pouvoir souffler ? bises

----------


## jaspée

salut tout le monde !! Jaspée le retour !!  :: 
 enterrement première classe pour la souris d'isa, saucisson de cheval au programme, yvette peut plus sinon elle nous fr'ait une écharpe avec les poils d'awaï... y'a de l'action sur le post !!  :: 

suis rentrée de mes ardennes avec ma meute... vous met une tite photo d'une pause sur la route...


et une autre photo spéciale pour Isa, c'est d'un torride insoutenable !!!!  :: 


bisous les filles, heureuse de vous revoir !!!  ::

----------


## vahick

et oui sandrine j'aurai pu tricoter le poil de mes léo , c'est un poil qui se file et qui a la qualité de l'angora mais ça ne m'a jamais tenté l'idée d'avoir un pull avec les poils de mes chiennes quand elles sont parties au jardin du souvenir ; bon courage pour reprendre le boulot ce soir . bises l'aiment pas le confort tes toutous !!!!!_​_

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes,contente que tu sois revenue jaspée. En ce moment j'essaie d'aider comme je peux le site rescue en leur faisant de la pub sur le net et en faisant découvrir ce site à ceux qui ne connaissent .... j'ai beaucoup de réponses mais je ne sais pas si adoption il y a eue!!!bref moi j'ai lancé une adoption sur seconde chance pour un soit disant schnauzer qui je crois est en espagne, j'attends les nouvelles pour savoir un peu plus sur son entente chats et aussi sur son caractère qu'on dit sacré pour un papy!!! vous pouvez aller le voir, il est sur seconde chance, race schnauzer, son nom lunas!!!! affaire à suivre!!!! j'aimerais quand même savoir son entente au plus vite car sinon je prendrais un chien qui risque la mort, style griffon... leur tête ressemble un peu au mien que je n'oublie pas bien sûr, bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

http://www.adoptiongroschiens.com/t1...3-ans-en-fa-37
En voilà une bien mignonne,pour ma,chantal,OK tout....même,chats...mais elle est grande...et elle,doit vivre avec plusieurs chiens,donc ça n'ira pas,mais je te la montre quand même car elle est superbe!!!
Voilà,moi zausssi je cherche pour toi,quand j'ai trente secondes...bon,direction le lit,je suis crevée....levé à 4h demain...encore trois jours de ce rythme...puis mardi...puis lundi d'après....puis terminé...dur dur...pour mon âge...

----------


## armance

http://www.secondechance.org/animal/show/id/184039
il a une bonne tête!
Faut que tu en saches un peu plus certes !!
Il est dans Schnauzer nain....nain ça reste à voir car sur la photo il n'y a pas d'échelle!
bises les filles

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Isa le problème sur ton site c'est qu'il faut être inscrit car avec ton lien on tombe sur la page d'accueil!
Bonne nuit

----------


## jaspée

bah, 7 kilos, c'est le poids de mon théo-crevettou... donc doit pas etre très grand comme loulou..

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses. Moi aussi je suis un peu surprise, le poids en rapport avec la photo. Après il y a bien sûr l'entente chats et le caractère car ils en parlent, je veux savoir pourquoi? Je sais aussi que cette race là est un peu spéciale, il ne doit pas beaucoup supporter sa condition...enfin j'attends les nouvelles et vous tiens au courant. Sinon isa merci mais pas de gros chiens, ce n'est pas mon truc et en plus je crois que j'en aurais peur.... je n'oublie pas ma morsure qui me fait encore mal régulièrement, alors bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

l'a pas l'air bien gros en plus... et haut sur pattes !

----------


## CHANTALNORD

hE! Jaspée,tu n'as pas le droit de me voler mon chien!!!! je plaisante mais c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas gros et haut sur pattes, s'il est descendant du schnauzer c'est sans doute plus près du moyen!!! bref mais la tête..quoique il ressemble aussi à un griffon alors je ne sais pas, je leur ai demandé de se renseigner pour les chats car pendant ce temps là il y en a d'autres sur rescue... qui attendent leur tour, mais je n'ai pas de réponse, j'espère la semaine prochaine....Sinon est ce que quelqu'un connait une personne qui a fait ce genre d'adoption?Sinon mon shnauzer n'était pas très gros mais très musclé car il ne se promenait que 2 fois par jour et le week end 3 ou 4 fois...son plat préféré était le pain sec et il pouvait rester 3 jours sans manger quand il l'avait décidé, ce sont des chiens assez caractériels... bref il me manque beaucoup..... bonne fin de journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

Je me dis que tu pourrais prendre cath en pension,elle peut rester 3 jours sans manger si elle a décidé,elle est assez caracterielle en ce moment,je suis certaine qu'elle s'entendrait bien avec toi...le temps que je finisse mon remplacement....
Meuh non,je blague bien sûr,mais on est un peu en limite supportable,là,on n'arrête pas de s'engueuler,on est sous tension,c'est vraiment dur en ce moment.
Mais ça va se calmer....
Sinon,arrêtez de mettre des photos pornos sur ce post madame jaspée,votre saxo la kikette à l'air ,c'est d'un obcène!!!je suis choquée!!!et j'ai pu constater qu'il a toujours autant de poils sous le ventre,cath va lui tricoter un pull en poils de leo,c'est très doux...
Quand au chti de chantal,bien mignon,il me plait bien....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## catis

* Re: Cristal, schnauzer géant X Irish Wolfhound, 3 ans, en FA (37)* par *nelly1964* le Mar 2 Aoû 2011 - 15:57


voici des photos de Crystal



- - - Mise à jour - - -

voilà,moi aussi je sais mettre des photos....voilà celles de ma grande bringue qui ne convient de toutes façons pas,mais je met quand même la photo,na,puisque je sais faire maintenant...

----------


## jaspée

> Sinon,arrêtez de mettre des photos pornos sur ce post madame jaspée,votre saxo la kikette à l'air ,c'est d'un obcène!!!je suis choquée!!!et j'ai pu constater qu'il a toujours autant de poils sous le ventre,cath va lui tricoter un pull en poils de leo,c'est très doux...
> ....-


Ahhhh ma belle Isa, te voila !! Saxo est ravi de sa plaisanterie car c'est pas souvent désormais qu'il se met le ventre à l'air, car crevetouille pestouille a des petites griffes (en plus des dents) bien aiguisées et se gêne pouic pour lui sauter sur le ventre ou les oreilles, ou la truffe !! bref partout ou ca fait mal !! et il dit rien ce grand "couillon"... a part me regarder d'un air désespéré  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> hE! Jaspée,tu n'as pas le droit de me voler mon chien!!!!caractériels... bref il me manque beaucoup.....


faut bien que je mette des photos... tu sais pas le faire et t'as pas le droit de garder de telles infos pour toi !! et toc !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Huit kilos c'est le poids de  Jules !! arson de son état........ l'Oscar de ma soeur qui est un moyen en fait 15 de kilos.....

J'aime bien la grande bringue  noiraude !!!!! aussi....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée tu es une vilaine, dis que je ne sais rien faire non plus!!!!gag!!!mais regardez un peu le regard de ce chien!!!!!!bref il me rappelle tellement le mien, j'ai un peu peur de la réponse pour le chat et je suis un peu stressée car je n'ai pas de réponses.... ils sont super débordés et m'ont prévenu que la réponse allait prendre quelques jours!!!! alors il faut attendre, j'espère que ce n'est pas pour rien, bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## vahick

je te souhaite une réponse positive chantal , tu sembles l'avoir déjà adopté dans ta tête ce toutou à l'air si triste.bonne chance pour qu'il adopte tes minous , en voyant le léo d'isa et de cathy" mettre au pas" ts les chiens ça doit être possible même si à priori il ne sais pas qu'il peut s'en faire des copains .bonne journée à ttes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes et merci vahick pour ton soutien, on va voir, il y a les chats mais je veux savoir au niveau de son caractère car c'est mentionné dans l'annonce et puis pourquoi il est sur seconde chance et pas rescue? quelqu'un du forum va peut être me dire... alors bonne journée tortoutes... c'est la braderie  à 1/2 heure de chez moi mais je n'irais pour rien au monde faire un tour.... j'ai déjà été volée plusieurs fois et cela suffit...;bref avis aux amateurs, arnaques en tout genre... il fait beau et froid, les bradeux vont pouvoir manger leurs moules frites, c'est d'actualité; du coup moi j'en fais demain à midi, s'il y a amateurs!!!! bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

oh ouiiii,je veux bien venir demain,pour reprendre mes 5 kgs perdus,des frites!!!
je blague,bon,je file manger ,je retourne bosser dans 1 h alors ça rigole pas....

----------


## vahick

moules - frites ça me va , j'adore et ça me replonge quelques oh là là 54ans en arrière premières vacances de jeune mariée  à ault - onival près du treport et déjà l'amour pour les toutous abandonnés nous étions revenus avec un bébé groenendael abandonné au golf - miniature un peu inconscients quand même car nous vivions en plein Paris dans une chambre meublée de 9m2et j'allais mettre au monde mon premier baby !!!rapidement la propriétaire de la chambre nous a " prié " de nous séparer de notre protégé l'immeuble en copropriétés ne voulant pas d'animaux domestiques heureusement nous lui avions trouvé une famille accueillante mais bon je me raconte et ça n'a aucun intérêt !!!! bonne soirée qd même les filles

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, mais vahick tu peux te raconter et surtout raconter tes aventures d'adoption d'un nounours à mettre dans une boîte d'allumettes, mais ton grand coeur t'avait déjà emporter... on ne peut se refaire, je pense que c'est de nature et que cela s'aggrave avec l'âge, enfin je parle pour moi.... bref je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment il faut faire pour savoir si quelqu'un a mis un message..bref je n'ai plus d'alerte sur mon mail, c'est mieux dit... si quelqu'un peut m'aider...alors d'avance merci, bonne soirée tortoutes..pour demain midi excusez moi je n'ai pas acheté assez de moules et pour ne pas faire de jalouse......restez chez vous!!!!bien dit non!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

chantal, ma douce... tu clique sur liens rapides en haut de la barre d'outils, ensuite discussions suivies, à droite tu vois le statut ... tu coche la case, tu va tout en bas, et tu coche alerte...... etc !
si t'arrive pas... appele moi en mp, te donne mon numéro ! je bosse pas demain !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonsoir et merci Jaspée, j'ai coché des cases on verra demain si cela marche, merci de ton aide comme dab, bisous bonne soirée

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, comme vous n'êtes pas venu , on a mangé toutes les froutes miles!!!! oh pardon les frites moules,, les moules étaient des bouchots de la baie du mont st michel!!!! c'est ce qui était marqué mais maintenant!!!bref j'avais un peu les boules d'envoyer ces pauvres bêtes à la cuisson!!!! même une plante tant qu'elle vit encore un peu j'ai du mal à la jeter!!je dois être dingue!!!! j'ai beaucoup de mal à résister d'aller chercher un chien à la fourrière, mais j'attends la réponse pour lunas!!!de plus je me suis permise de remettre un commentaire pour le pauvre clodie, schaunzer géant à l'adoption en espagne, il le dise pas gentil avec les chats et la femme, donc pour moi la totale, comme je l'ai dit un schnauzer surtout géant est en premier un chien de garde et je le vois très bien garder une propriété, car le mien même petit, personne n'aurait sû rentrer dans la maison sans notre présence, donc je pense qu'il n'est pas gentil à cause de cela, en plus comme ce sont des chiens super intelligents, il ne doit absolument pas accepter les barreaux, bref... à bientôt tortoutes, sinon jaspée merci de ton aide mais cela a l'air de fonctionner...

----------


## jaspée

::  a ton service ma chantal !  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, mon prof Jaspée, je dois encore demander quelque chose, avant j'y arrivais et maintenant plus... comment mettre les petits bonhommes à droite..je ne sais plus trop comment on les appelle? bref comment les insérer sur la page de discussion, car copier coller cela ne marche pas..merci de ton aide... quand je pense combien tu vas me faire payer ??? le dimanche et après 19H???? si le tarif est trop élevé, donne moi la réponse demain................ bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzXb5-dbwaxX je n'ai plus besoin de toi.... pour l'instant!!!j ai parlé trop vite, je n'y arrive déjà plus!!!que je suis nulle quand même!!!

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre chérie ! je crois qu'on appele cela des smileys... tu clic (gauche) sur la tete jaune dans ta barre au dessus du message que tu es en train de taper, tu choisis et tu double clic (gauche) sur le smiley désiré, et il apparait !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonsoir jaspée, dans mon message précédent après bizzzzzzzzzzz je pensais avoir réussi mais que du charabia, alors j'essaie car je faisais toujours clic droit, à vos marques....prêt..parti....cela ne marche pas.... clic droit ou gauche mais qu'appelles tu la tête jaune dans la barre...????

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonsoir jaspée, dans mon message précédent après bizzzzzzzzzzz je pensais avoir réussi mais que du charabia, alors j'essaie car je faisais toujours clic droit, à vos marques....prêt..parti....cela ne marche pas.... clic droit ou gauche mais qu'appelles tu la tête jaune dans la barre...????

----------


## jaspée

le smiley.. soit le truc jaune a droit du A  juste au dessus de ton texte quand tu écris...

----------


## catis

Ca y est ,j'ai finit mon gros remplacement ,maintenant reste mardi matin puis lelundi matin suivant ,et terminé...reste plus qu'à aller manger,je rentre juste et je crève de faim..; :: ,je vais même vous mettre une aubergine,j'aime bien les aubergines :: et un brocoli,tiens c'est bien pour une maraichère :: 
bon bonne nit les filles,groooos ::

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit ma belle, la galère touche à sa fin... mais une grosse satisfaction derrière !!  ::

----------


## vahick

bonne nuit isa fais un gros dodo sans réveil imprévu j'espère et en rêvant à ton " gros " compte en banque juste récompense de ton dur travail . zut je n'ai plus de smiley's où sont - ils donc cachés ???? ::  ça y est je les ai trouvés !!!! ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, merci pour tous les smileys... que des moqueuses, mais moi cela ne marche toujours pas, je n'ai pas sur mon clavier le smiley jaune à droite du A comme dit Jaspée, on n'a pas le même clavier, les autres lieu de vous moquer de moi, dites moi un peu, mais je pense qu'il doit y avoir une fonction de bloquée car avant j'y arrivas très facilement, bref je me rappelerais de celle qui m'a aidé et des autres qui se sont moqué de moi sans rien dire... alors bonne journée

----------


## catis

meeuuuh on,on se moque pas....donc tu clique sur repondre à la discussion,reponse rapide,tu as une grande case ou tu marque ce que tu veux,ce que je fais en ce moment,et juste au-dessus une barre avec a/a,axa,BIU,police,taille,A puis  :: ...là tu clique dessus et tu choisit celui que tu veux....ensuite tu devrais y arriver... :: 
ce dernier est de trop,je sent que chantal va me bouder 2 jours au moins....bon,ce matin réveil à huit heure 30,c'etait boooooooon,si vous saviez!!!!
Une wwoofeuse allemande de 20 arrive cet aprèm donc je filepreparer la caravane...qui doit-être colonisée par les mouches et autres indesirables...

----------


## vahick

aller courage chantal tu vas bien finir par y arriver avec ttes ces explications !!!! ::  ::  :: . isa j'espère que votre woolfeuse va bien vous épauler . bonne journée à toutes et merci encore à jaspée pour sa patience avec les vieilles  !!!!

----------


## jaspée

::  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour j'ai compris merci isa ::  mais moi j'allais sur répondre à la discussion et je ne voyais pas cette barre de tâches où l'on peut tout faire donc je suis  :: un ange!!!!!! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Bonjour j'ai compris merci isa mais moi j'allais sur répondre à la discussion et je ne voyais pas cette barre de tâches où l'on peut tout faire donc je suis un ange!!!!!!


bein.... quand tu "clic" sur répondre la la discussion.... y'a la meme chose....  ::

----------


## catis

mais jaspée,arrête de vexer chantal,elle va nous bouder... :: elle y est quand même arrivé!!!et j'ai pris mes canes en photos,pas le temps de les mettre de suite sur le site,mais promis pour ce soir!!!!surtout la cane blanche pour chantal qui voit rien!!!!!

----------


## jaspée

::   ::   ::

----------


## catis

Chantal,ne fait pas la gueule!!!voilà ta cane...blanche....elle est pas jolie?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et celle là,avec son petit collier,elle est pas  :: ???

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et vla ti pas qu'y en a une troisième en prime...;

----------


## catis

et une petite avec goldie au fond...la vie est dure chez nous...obligé de se déplacer pour trouver sa bouffe...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une dernière de la cane à chantal vue de face...puis direct le lit,demain boulot,et oui,faut pas que je m'habitue à dormir le  matin...

----------


## vahick

ah , enfin ces demoiselles cancanières , elles pondent elles zossi ? ça se mange comment les oeufs de canes ?bon courage isa tu tiens le bon bout ? sympa votre woolfeuse ? bonne nuit . bises  ::  ::

----------


## catis

trop jeunes pour pondre....l'année prochaine...sinon,ça se mange comme les oeufs de poules,mais le blanc ne monte pas en neige,texture différente,excellent en patisserie...je vais avoir du succès,c'est introuvable....
Bon,je file au boulot,bisooooooous les fiiiles,allez ma chantal,fait pas la gueule,elle est jolie ma cane ...blanche...;

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes!!!!! un GRAND MERCI surtout à Isa!!!! mais maintenant isa quand tu parleras de la cane blanche tu ne diras plus ma cane blanche car relis bien ce que tu as marqué!!! la cane blanche à Chantal... donc preuves en main et en ligne il faut que tu me donnes régulièrement des nouvelles de ma petite fifille!!!!! je vais chercher comment je vais l'appeler.... moi toute seule ok les filles!!sinon je suis désolée Jaspée, (car elle aussi elle s'y met!!!!) la barre au dessus n'existe pas si je réponds à la discussion. les smileys sont sur le côté et je n'ai pas de barre de tâches, comme ce matin je n'ai même pas la possibilité de "réponse rapide", je ne sais pas pourquoi. Hier une de vous avait peut être changé quelque chose, je ne comprends pas, j'ai pourtant bien l'habitue de l'ordi, je vais demander à mon fils ce soir, cela doit venir de l'ordinateur... donc ce matin ...; pas d'animations!!!!il faudra attendre bande de moqueuses!!!!bonne journée..sinon j'ai eu le contact pour Lunas et un peu de son histoire; Il va être testé chats et sera remonté par camion, il y en a un la semaine prochaine mais il est déjà plus que plein alors je vais sans doute devoir attendre octobre......je vous tiens au courant... aujourdh'ui je vais bien travailler car je vois bien, je peux me déplacer en toute tranquilité, traverser sans risque.... grâce à qui???? à ma cane blanche!!!!!

----------


## catis

et voilà comment se deplace une cane blanche....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai oublié de dire,ce sont de scanes de races "courreur indien",ça court,ça tombe,des comiques....les voilà en train de picoler dans leur baignoire...

----------


## vahick

dis ' moi isa vous ne voudriez pas une p'tite piscine pour vos "indiennes " ? j'ai une piscine d'enfants en plastique dur qui ne sert à rien puisque ma nounouche n'apprécie pas la trempette , mais il faudrait venir la chercher elle ne rentre pas dans mon break !!!!mais bon ce ne sont pas des canards peut- être que l'eau ce n'est pas leur truc aux oies !!!! ::  :: je vais essayer de la prendre en photo et de vous l'envoyer

----------


## jaspée

ce sont des canards (pardon des canes..) et pas des oies ! et à priori, elles aiment l'eau les plumeuses !! même si elles ont une drole de manière de courir... et elles ont rapides les fifilles !!!

----------


## vahick

tu as raison jaspée ,jpauvre vieille que je suis!!! je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai transformé les canes en oies alors que je proposais ma piscine !!!!je dois déjà l'avoir en photo mais je vais aussi la mesurer !!!! bonne fin de pm avec la chaleur et le gd bleu de retour .

----------


## jaspée

et voila la magnifique piscine présentée par sterenn !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

> ce sont des canards (pardon des canes..) et pas des oies ! et à priori, elles aiment l'eau les plumeuses !! même si elles ont une drole de manière de courir... et elles ont rapides les fifilles !!!


Bonsoir je réponds et vous dit bonsoir mais au dessus de ma réponse il   ya celle vahick, je pense,mon ordi devient fou...depuis qu'il a vu la cane blanche... je n'y comprends plus rien on va attendre demain...

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre Chantal... surmenage peut etre ?? ou alors le p'tit toutou te disperse l'esprit ??  ::  repose toi ma belle... et pour info, mon ordi est à moitié fou aussi en ce moment... si ca peut te consoler...  :: 

et ne confond pas la touche "répondre" avec "répondre avec citation"....  ::

----------


## catis

mais voui,c'est des canes,dont le mâle est le canard,mais on n'a pas de mâle,je sais,elles ne ressemblent pas à grand chose,mais elles adoreraient ta grande piscine....on viendra la chercher dés qu'on pourra...pas cette semaine,pour cause de preparation de foire bio,mais peut-être la semaine prochaine(je bosse trois jours du matin,je viendrais peut-être un après-midi..)là,elles se baignent dans un seau,c'est moyen....et elles ont du mal à en sortir...
Sinon,ma pôôôôvre chantal,mais voui,c'est le surmenage.... ::  :: tu pense trop,faut pas trop penser....

----------


## vahick

ok isa je vous attends contente de vous faire plaisir mais je vais qd même la sortir de là où elle est " garée " pour être sûre qu'elle rentrera ds  :: votre voiture . bonne nuit les copines

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, là je réponds sans citation car j'avais bien vu....surtout que maintenant je suis équipée d'une cane blanche, mais cela ne marche pas..comme je vous ai dit les smileys sont sur la droite... :: , un jeune qui travaille avec moi m'a dit de taper les lettres du smiley mais cela ne marche pas non plus,donc ne  tenez pas compte de  ::  c'était pour un essai, bref, je vais y arriver un jour peut être.. et en attendant faites sans smileys!!!! sinon isa comment va ma fifille...; jaspée je ne te permets pas de dire que la démarche n'est pas au top!!!! bref bonne journée tortoutes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

rebonjour, bizarre, alors une fois le message envoyé, les smileys se mettent en route, donc le jeune avait bien raison, je dois taper les lettres correspondantes inscrites au dessus de ces sales bêtes pour vous les envoyer... vous ne trouvez pas que vous me donnez beaucoup de travail Non???? ::  ::

----------


## catis

Appel à l'aide,les filles,le père de ma wwoofeuse a un problême de santé grave,elle est repartie,y aurait'il une de vous en vacances pour venir nous aider cette semaine?Hein jaspée?par exemple....là c'est la galère,je ne sais pas comment je vais faire ce week end,et mon père qui n'est pas disponible....toujours pareil pour la foire bio ,on galère....

----------


## vahick

hélas j'ai bien peur de ne pas pouvoir faire gd chose !!!!!mais si tu as une idée isa d'une quelconque utilité je suis libre comme l'air !!!

----------


## jaspée

> Appel à l'aide,les filles,le père de ma wwoofeuse a un problême de santé grave,elle est repartie,y aurait'il une de vous en vacances pour venir nous aider cette semaine?Hein jaspée?par exemple....là c'est la galère,je ne sais pas comment je vais faire ce week end,et mon père qui n'est pas disponible....toujours pareil pour la foire bio ,on galère....


ma pauvre isa... ce serait volontiers tu le sais bien, mais boulot à donf... ma collègue est en vacances !

----------


## jaspée

"j'_ai réussi à sortir la piscine coincée entre la haie (qui a poussé depuis !!!) et  un cabanon .je te mets 2photos dont une montrant en gros plan le toboggan__pour ces demoiselles !!! mesures :140cm de diamètre sur 30 bons cms d'épaisseur je ne sais pas si isa a tjrs son camion !!!!"
dixit Yvette !!

_

----------


## vahick

et awaï a accepté de s'assoier contre petits gateaux et parce qu'il n'y a pas d'eau !!!alors transportable ou pas ?  ::

----------


## catis

bien sur ,transportable,dans la grande remorque on a la place,peut-être même dans le coffre du galopper,mais là il est chez le garagiste....
Sinon,j'ai battu le rappel de tous mes anciens wwoofers sympas du coin,mais personne de dispo pour ce week end,ça va être bien long toute seule....
bon,je suis crevée,toute la journée à preparer des produits,on se retrouve à deux alors qu'on pensait être trois,c'est raide....
biiiises les fiiiiiilles. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

cette piscine va être super,les canes vont faire du tobogan pour aller dans l'eau,et on pourra facilement la nettoyer et la désinfecter...j'imagine bien les photos qu'on va faire,ça va être rigolo....

----------


## vahick

mais dis - moi préparer des produits je ne peux pas faire ça isa ? je peux venir demain fin de pm vendredi , samedi et dimanche matin je repartirai pm car j'ai un rv médecin lundi matin . vous allez bien me trouver de quoi vous aider non ?la piscine a un bouchon pour la vider et effectivement elle est facile à nettoyer et super costaud si les poilus vont aussi barboter !!!!

----------


## catis

Ne t'inquiète pas pour la foire,on va se débrouiller,c'est hyper fatiguant,il  va faire chaud en prime,le week end s'annonce bien beau..;et là-bas ça chauffe dur,c'est vraiment crevant,je te vois mal tenir la journée à la foire....je vais appeler une dame que j'ai croisé sur les marchés,à la retraite depuis quelques jours et qui s'ennuie,elle pourra peut-être venir....deux ans que je la connais.Pour les preparation,ça va,on ne compte jamais sur les wwoofers,c'est plutôt à la foire,pour que je puisse lacher mon stand quelques minutes et prendre l'air,mais cath viendra me voir...ne t'inquiète pas,je vais y arriver.Je voulais faire des plats chauds à manger sur place,mais je n'aurais pas le temps de preparer et de distribuer des repas seule,c'est dommage,mais tant pis...
Et armance qui est partie à Toulouse,pourquoi pas l'autre bout du monde aussi...Royan, c'etait bien,pas trop loin...
Enfin,je vais donc finir en miettes à la fin  septembre,mais je vais tacher de ne pas burn aouter....
Bises .

----------


## vahick

salut , je ne sais pas où a lieu votre foire et ça je sais bien que je ne peux pas mais je pensais que je pourrai vous aider ds les préparations et au moins le samedi rester à la maison pour que cathy puisse sans souci pour les poilus aller elle aussi à la foire .aller courage isa c'est que c'est du costaud cette copine là !!!!!si tu changes d'avis tu sais où je suis et je n'ai aucun projet pour ce we .bises

----------


## michele

Bonjours les filles , 

Désolée de déranger mais g une urgence et pas de solution ( bien sur ) 
je cherche à rapatrier un labrador de 4 ans de Baud (56) à Nantes ou Pontchateau
le plus rapidement possible afin qu'il rejoigne sa FA ....il est menacé de prendre une cartouche
il dérange Madame 

si quelqu'un a une solution pour lui sauver la vie ..je suis preneuse !!

pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment ..ma meute se porte bien ..Fidji a trouvé un Popa qui viendra dans les jours 
prochain la chercher ..et g en sauvetage deux chiots de la Réunion , un de trois mois (style Jack)l'autre 4/5 mois (le même que les titis à Jaspée en beige) pas le temps de chaumé !!!
bises à toutes et merci !!!
Michèle
de chaumer

----------


## catis

Tu sais ses ententes à ton labrador?je suis coincée ce week end avec ma foire,mais je pourrais le récupérer lundi après midi,je ne suis pas bien loin de baud,le temps de mettre un covoit en place pour le rapatrier?mais il ne faudrait pas qu'il me bouffe mon chat et mes chiens...et que la famille puisse patienter jusqu'à lundi après-midi...mais s'ils ont mon telephone ils patienterons bien,non?
attention,je ne veux pas de labrador,il faut être certain qu'il ne restera pas chez moi....pas de coup en vache...mais c'est faisable pour quelques jours,même si ça n'allait pas avec eros je pourrais l'isoler,ou le laisser dans la caravane la nuit...si pas destructeur bien sûr...
bon,tiens moi au courrant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

qu'il soit chez moi ou  à baud ne change pas grand chose,on ferait partir le covoit de pontivy et c'est idem baud...

----------


## michele

Il est ok tout ..il course bien un peu les chats mais sans agressivité ..il veut jouer !!
il a une FA sur Casson au Nord de Nantes qui l'attend avec impatience ..donc non 
pas de coup foireux ..c pas l'interet du chien !!

----------


## michele

par contre il n'est pas habitué à rentrer à l'intèrieur ...il vit à l'attache ..voir photo alors que son frère est libre Pfff !!!
au départ il a été offert à la fille du proprio ..en appart et elle le tabassait ..le père l'a repris et sa femme l'a en grippe et veut qu'on l'abatte d'une cartouche ..mais oui je pense que si tu le récupère lundi ..ils attendront !! g refusé la première adoption ..le type vit en appart avec un jeune enfant ..et il proposait partout de prendre des chiens en FA !!! après il devait partir en refuge en Allemagne et là g de gros doute ..un camion viens tous les mois charger des chiens sur Poitiers et après plus de nouvelle ..donc tant que j'en c pas plus il n'ira pas là bas ...la FA est fiable donc il attendra ..soit que j'en sache plus sur l'Allemagne ..soit que je lui trouve une famille digne de ce nom !! merci Isa !!! bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## jaspée

merci isa !! trop cool le labrador, il me rappelle la mienne, meme couleur...

----------


## catis

Ecoute,si il reste à l'attache,à la limite je l'attacheraisla nuit sous le hangard,à l'abris,en attendant le covoit,et avec les notre la journée si ça va.Dis leur que je viens le chercher lundi,et on organisera tranquilou le covoit ensuite,même si ça prends quelques jours il sera hors danger.
Il faut absolument qu'ils attendent lundi,là je suis surbookée par la foire,et lundi matin je bosse comme infirmière,ce sera donc lundi après midi.Je te mp mon tel,il me faudra leur adresse,à moins qu'ils fassent un bout de chemin pour me l'emmener genre Bubry,là je pourrais le récupérer vers 13h30 en fin de tournée...;

----------


## catis

S'ils me l'emmène à bubry,ça me fait juste un petit détour depuis inguinièl ou je bosse. Aller  à baud après le boulot à 13h30,je serais crevée,même si ce n'est qu'à 30 km,je préfère y retourner dans l'après midi,je ne suis qu'à 35/40 km de baud depuis chez moi...
donc voir avec eux,j'ai leur tel et je les previens dés que fin de tournée,ils font la moitié de la route et je le prends  à bubry,ou ils attendent que j'arrive,dans l'après midi ou en soirée..

----------


## michele

OK super !!! je demande le numero des proprio car moi je suis en lien avec la voisine ..c elle qui m'a alerté
pour le loulou !! je te dis ça rapidement !!!
MERCI !!!!!

----------


## michele

C tout bon Isa , je te remercie vraiment pour ta proposition , d'autant plus que je c bien que c n'est pas vraiment le moment pour vous deux  :: 
G mon co voiturage pour dimanche et par la même personne c génial pour Dany !!!!!  :: 
merci encore et bonne foire 
Bon week-end à vous toutes Mesdames et gros bisous

----------


## catis

supeeer!au moindre contretemps,tu me préviens...bon,je file à ma foire monter mon stand...et ramener des pepettes..;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais on a manqué demain d'oeuvre avec le départ de la wwoofeuse,du coup on manque d'escargots,il me faudrait 100 douzaines,j'en ai la moitié...alors moitié de pepette que possible...

----------


## michele

oki merci !! va falloir dresser les poilus pour les escargots ..là au moins tu aura de koi faire  :: oui ok je sors !!

Bise et encore merci !!

----------


## jaspée

pour le co voit, je peux aller le chercher chez isa et le ramener à Nantes, mais ce sera du rapide du style je pars le soir, je dors sur place et je repart le lendemain !! lol !! peut etre juste le temps de saboter goldie !!  :: 
ma chef m'a appelée hier pour me dire que ma semaine de RTT etait annulée !! manque de personnel !!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## michele

c tout bon ma Jaspée....co-voit trouvé ...Dany partira dimanche pour aller chez sa FA !!

merci le filles vous êtes géniales  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -



ptit cadeau au passage ...g la même saussice que Jaspée en beige  ::

----------


## vahick

bon j'ai effacé mon message regrettant que tu n'ai pas fait appel à moi pour une fois que je pouvais être utile car remplir des coquilles d'escargots même si je ne suis plus bonne à grand' chose ça je pouvais le faire ; j'espère que votre foire se passe bien , j'aurai d'ailleurs bien aimer savoir où elle se déroulait pour aller éventuellement vous faire un coucou !!!!

----------


## Michèle B

je ne viens pas souvrent voir les nouvelles 
je viens de voir pour la demande de covoit , j'aurai pu aider , je suis de Vannes , 
si un jour vous avez besoin dans le Morbihan et autour  n'hésitez pas MP moi

----------


## catis

T'as le temps de venir,c'est à coté,à mûr de bretagne....et c'est encore demain...
Pour les escargots on pensait en avoir assez,c'est en les emballant vendredi apres midi qu'on a vu que pas assez....donc on n'aurait pas pu te prevenir avant...mais peu de ventes aujourd'hui,du coup j'en aurait assez,cath en a fait toute la journée....
Sinon,au retour,je m'arrête pour piquer quelques figues dans un figuier pour mon repas de ce soir,une voiture passe ,j'entends "poc"...un chaton tapé.Je l'ai ramené,je na sais pas s'il va survivre,cath râle, mais je ne pouvais pas le laisser bléssé sur la route.Il a tapé à la tête mais pas de trouble moteur,oeil enflé,coté de la machoire qui saigne un peu,un peu sonné,sauvage...je ne suis pas certaine qu'il ai deux mois.
S'il survit il va falloir lui trouver un placement rapidemment,leo ne supportera pas un autre chat et je veux pas d'autre chat non plus....
J'en dirais plus demain,bisous,je file emballer au labo...

----------


## vahick

ok je verrai demain si mon dos a récupéré de la tonte pm , ce soir c'est dur et je vais vite au dodo . bisous j'espère que ton minou va mieux

----------


## catis

je te previens quand même,les parkings sont assez loin,mais tu peux essayer de te rapprocher des entrées...il y avait une charette à cheval pour emmener les gens aux voitures ce soir...pas mal,non?mais je ne sais pas si c'est toute la journée pour l'aller aussi...

----------


## catis

chaton en pleine forme,boit,mange,miaule,se laisse attraper,a très peur des chiens....il gardera une lèvre un peu déchirée,mais ça ira...son oeil est enocore bien rouge aussi,mais là aussi ça ira.J'ai mis une pipette à puces car il en a plein,tant pis s'il est un peu petit,je ne suis pas amie des puces...désolée la PA,je zigouille les pupuces,na!!!
Donc maintenant famille en urgence,les chiens veulent le croquer et leo est fou de rage....et on ne sera pas là de la journée...je part à la foire et cath va au marché du dimanche faire quelques sousous....puis elle me rejoins,donc pas rentré...en espérant qu'ils n'auront pas défoncé la porte pour le bouffer,mais il est cage...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes!!!!excusez moi de ne pas venir plus souvent mais c'est la course comme dab et comme pour beaucoup d'entre nous!!! les femmes qui s'ennuient je ne sais pas comment elles font???? sinon bonne nouvelle mon adoption pour mon petit Lunas est confirmée, je vais pouvoir le récupérer dans un mois car le camion venant d'espagne arrive aujourd'hui, il était plein et plus de place pour lui, et les papiers ne sont pas encore faits et tant mieux cela veut dire que beaucoup adopte des petits malheureux. Maintenant pourquoi s'occuper des chiens d'espagne alors qu'il y a en a tant en france? moi j'ai eu connaissance de seconde chance par l'intermédiaire d'une amie qui fait partie d'une assocation et le hasard a fait qu'il y avait ce petit schnauzer à l'abandon. il est âgé de 8 ou 9  ans et comme la responsable des adoptions m'a dit, en espagne les bénévoles sont très contentes car abandonné à cet âge là, ils finissent souvent leur vie derrière les barreaux, rares sont les personnes qui les adoptent.. alors j'espère que tout ira bien..sinon isa quand tu auras le temps.... sacrée courageuse, tu me donneras des nouvelles de ma petite fifille, la cane blanche que j'ai baptisée GERTRUDE!!!!! donc  s'il te plaît donne moi des nouvelles de GERTRUDE  :: Smile, bonne journée tortoutes!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahick

contente pour toi chantal tu vas avoir un nouveau petit malheureux à bichonner , quand à gertrude j'espère qu'elle s'amusera bien sur le toboggan de la piscine quand isa aura le temps de venir la chercher elle est malheureusement bien trop grande pour entrer ds mon break !!!bon pm à ttes .

----------


## jaspée

j'adore Gertrude !!!
félicitation pour le petit Lunas  ::  j'vous laisse, je cours partout et c'est galère aujourd'hui !! bisous tout le monde !!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, merci vahick de me soutenir, je pense qu'isa n'a pas le temps d'aller chercher la piscine de ma canne blanche!!!nommée "GERTRUDE" , isa je suis contente que le prénom te plaise car de toute façon même si tu n'aimais pas, étant donné que tu me l'as attribuée..... c'est moi qui choisit, sinon j'espère qu'elle va bien ... et qu'elle coure moins que toi... j'espère que tu pourras bientôt te reposer un peu!!!!et en plus j'espère que ta foire t'a rapporté un peu de sousous... on en a tant besoin. Donc j'attends mon petit pépère pour environ dans un mois!!!! cela va être un moment d'émotion pour moi car lui il ne va rien comprendre et ne rien réaliser de suite.. il sera sans doute bien fatigué de son voyage!!! mais après changement de vie!!!!! au service de sa maman déjà propriétaire d'une cane blanche sans l'avoir demandée!!!!merci isa, justement c'est bientôt Noel!!!!!! :: je plaisante bien sûr!!!! sinon je vais me mettre toutes mes amies à dos!!!alors bonne soirée tortoutes et bisounounours à Gertrude ::

----------


## armance

oUH LALA 4 pages à rattraper  !
Pas d'alertes, ai eu du passage, et gros conflit aves maison de retraite de mon père qui change mardi !!
Demain déménagement !
Bon ya Gertrude, ses copines (au fait je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi et comment sont arrivées les canes?!)
Ya le futur à Chantal les covoit de Michèle, le retour de michéleB, notre jaspée qui donne des cours d'informatique, Vahick qu'aurait bien recoquillé des escargots !! Un chaton sauvé par Isa
Bref ça bouge!
Découvert un grand parc avec lac (à côté prochaine maison de retraite de mon père) des bois etc MMiss Lulu a fait son 1er bain! vous ferai vidéo et quelques photos
bisousssssssssssssssssss

----------


## catis

zut alors,elle avait déjà un nom,elle s'appelle Indira,celle avec le collier  blanc s'appele Benazir,et la troisième se nomme Jahil.voiçi donc benazir...

Sinon,le chaton va bien à part la lêvre ouverte,il va guerir,mange,boit,pisse et crotte dans sa caisse,mais est enfermé dans une toute petite cage à oiseau,ces dames qui connaissent malendrine pourrait peut-être voir avec elle si ellepourrait le prendre,c'est un chaton mâle de 2 mois  environ,sevré,joli tout plein...Il va se faire bouffer par les chiens,le chat,c'est la panique chez nous...il miaule beaucoup pour sortir,je le garde sur mes genoux,je le caline sans problême,il ne me feule plus après,cherche les caresses et ne cherche qu'à se faire adopter,il faudrait vite lui trouver une famille,je post sur le bon coin?
Cath veut aller le relacher là ou je l'ai trouvé si je ne me bouge pas les fesses rapidemment,et c'est peut-être la solution,il y a ses habitudes,mais retour sauvage est-ce bien malin?alors que je le sociabilise facilement?
J'avoue ne pas trop savoir,il y a des assos mais je les penses blindées..
Sinon,j'ai un wwoofers qui est revenu avec moi de la foire,j'aipas trop mal bossé,moins qu'il y a deux ans,mais mieux que l'an passé...
Il habite concarneau et passera vers chez toi Yvette,en camion, mercredi ou jeudi ,puis reviendra chez nous,si la baignoire rentre dans son camion,il passera sans doute la prendre...on se tiens au courrant,on va d'abords mesurer sa camionette et voir si1m40x30cm ça passe...
Bon,demain matin je bosse donc ....douche et lit...

----------


## vahick

ok isa j'attends de savoir si le camoin du jeune homme est assez grand dommage ça m'aurai fait plus plaisir de vous voir !!!!ça n'aurai pas été raisonnable d'aller faire de la voiture j'ai qd même moins mal d'y avoir été avec mesure aujourd'hui et d'aller vite au dodo demain il faut que je me remue pour aller à mon RV médecin . contente que la foire ait été correcte pas de travail pour rien donc . bonne nuit et bon courage . bises

----------


## jaspée

coucou tout le monde !!
Isa, ma douce, je me permets un petit SOS en passant....  :: 
quelqu'un serait il interessé par cette jolie fifille qui aime les chats, les chiens, les chiennes.... mais un peu moins les poules... bénéficie du parrainage pour les doyens par 30 millions d'amis...

Elle s'appelle Huguette... et oui, ca s'invente pas... elle a 10 ans et a été retirée pour maltraitance... et risque fort de finir sa vie au refuge... Région loire atlantique
Merci !!

----------


## Michèle B

urgence cette nuit , mon BA Vendome a fait un retournement d'estomac , il a été opéré vers 2h30
le véto a réussi à lui remettre la rate en place , l'estomac commençait à nécroser, il revient de loin mon pépère, enfin ce n'est pas gagné ,

----------


## catis

merde,ça c'est grave!!!c'est qui ton veto qui a réagit aussi vite et opéré la nuit?à vannes?bon de connaitre,ici ,la nuit,nos chiens meurent....
bon courage à ton vendôme,qu'il s'accroche surtout!!!

----------


## anniec

> bon courage à ton vendôme,qu'il s'accroche surtout!!!


Bon rétablissement à Vendôme

----------


## jaspée

> urgence cette nuit , mon BA Vendome a fait un retournement d'estomac , il a été opéré vers 2h30
> le véto a réussi à lui remettre la rate en place , l'estomac commençait à nécroser, il revient de loin mon pépère, enfin ce n'est pas gagné ,


pauvre loulou, il a eu de la chance d'avoir un véto compétent sous la patte ! quelle frayeur pour toi ma pauvre Michele, fais lui plein de papouille a ton loulou, dis lui qu'on a pas encore eu le temps de le connaitre à fond, alors qu'il doit rester encore avec nous !! bon courage et bonne nit !!!

----------


## vahick

aller courage vendôme ta maitresse a encore besoin de son loulou . ici heureusement il y a tjrs un véto de service , c'est rassurant même si on espère n'en avoir jamais besoin !!!

----------


## Michèle B

merci pour Vendome 
oui il faut qu'il s'accroche  mon pépère car ce n'est pas gagné 

ici  il y a des vétos de garde , j'ai mes vétos qui tournent avec 7 ou 8 autres vétos autour de Vannes, (Séné, St Avé, Ploeren, Arradon )

----------


## manou 85

Bon rétablissement à Vendome.
c'est impressionant un retournement.
Fais lui une échographie cardiaque car chez le "vieux chien" c'est un signe.

Pis les gamelles fractionnent et peu d'eau à la fois.

Ils ont pu lui attacher l'estomac ???

Il y a de la folie dans la maison, Violetta provoque Jules cherche à le grimper  ::  et si lui fait de même elle luimet une raclée.....sympa la gonzesse !! 

ILs ont fait 4 fois le tour du jardin àdonf !!!  c'est la lune !!!

----------


## jaspée

super pour tes loulous qui s'éclatent !! mes 2 razmots font ca 3 ou 4 fois par jour, c'est rigolo !  :: 

une petite pensée pour chinooka qui vient de perdre un de ses "jumeaux", Igloo, d'une manière pour le moins très triste... 4 vétos dans le coin, et pas un n'a bougé... pour abréger ses souffrances...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Je précise que les miens sont des seniors 10 ans et 8 ans !! tu vois ce qui t'attend ???? et bien sur stérilisée !! ::

----------


## jaspée

mes 2 mâles sont castrés, la tiote pestouille Holly est encore un peu jeune, le véto veut attendre ses premières chaleurs car elle a une vulvite... mais ils sont plein de vie, et même saxo reprend un peu de poil de la bête après son coup de calgon de cet été ! 
En fait, y'a que mon z'hom qui fait grise mine... il s'est cassé la jambe !  ::

----------


## manou 85

Mince pas de chance !!!

----------


## catis

ecoute jaspée,ça c'est le comble...je t'avais bien dit d'en changer....mais tu va le garder jusqu'à quand,ton  ours?en plus il casse....
pour les courses folles,c'est eros le specialiste..
le chaton est agreable,gentil,calin,ronronneur,il est temps que je lui trouve une gentille famille,il va mal finir à la maison,leo est furax...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, courage pour Vendome et beaucoup de chance!! pas simple quand même, sinon dommage pour Igloo, pas de vétos ..quelle honte!!!! sinon j'aimerais adopter un petit chien qui est à ste mère église (dans la manche), si quelqu'un aurait une idée pour le trajet là et chez moi ou plus près style abbeville, st quentin ou autre, on ne sait jamais, sinon bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## vahick

bon courage jaspée avec ton "estropié" comment s'est - il cassé la jambe ?quand aux sprinters j'en ai une qui n'est pas mal ds le genre quand quelqu'un ose utiliser les routes qui passent autour de la maison au point que comme le célèbre attila l'herbe ne repousse pas là où elle passe . bon je vais continuer au jardin j'ai commencé la taille des rosiers et j'en ai bcp !!!! bonne fin de journée . mais j'y pense il passe ou pas le woolfer ?  ::  ::

----------


## catis

non,il passe pas,ça rentrara pas dans son jumpy,il a la moitié coupé par une installation en bois avec un lit...du coup on viendra dés qu'on pourra....

----------


## jaspée

> Bonjour tortoutes, courage pour Vendome et beaucoup de chance!! pas simple quand même, sinon dommage pour Igloo, pas de vétos ..quelle honte!!!! sinon j'aimerais adopter un petit chien qui est à ste mère église (dans la manche), si quelqu'un aurait une idée pour le trajet là et chez moi ou plus près style abbeville, st quentin ou autre, on ne sait jamais, sinon bonne journée tortoutes


faut lancer un covoit !!  ::

----------


## vahick

ok quand vous voulez et pouvez j'vas la garer en attendant !!! bonne soirée . bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, je coure, je coure, je coure et je suis en vacances!!!!alors? magasin cuisine salle de bains avec mon fils, je viens de rentrer depuis ce matin à 9 h, ras le bol et ce n'est pas fini....sinon jaspée tu me parles de co voiturage mais comment faire? j'ai vu que sur rescue c'était réservé pour leurs adoptions??? dis moi si tu sais ou si quelqu'un a une idée??je dis tél pour savoir si ce chien est encore là, car ils sont pressés de s'en débarasser, bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## catis

ben ,tu ouvre simplement un post"demande de covoiturage de ste mère à abbeville pour un adorable pitt bull"et là tu n'aura personne....mais comme ce n'est pas un pitt,tu as toutes tes chances....
Bon,dés que cath retrouve l'appareil photo je vous montre l'adorable chaton à la geule cassée qu'on a récupéré,et j'ouvrirais un post,mais cath veut le ramener là d'ou il viens...alors je ne sais pas trop si ça vaut l ecoup de me bouger,elle est un peu grognon à cause de sa presence,et je vous dis pas leo,il ne viens plus à la maison,tout le monde me fait la gueule à cause de cette récupération..;sauf les chiens,ils le croqueraient bien...

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre Isa... un chaton sauvage en pleine campagne... a part le fait de se faire écraser par une voiture, risque effectivement pas grand chose par rapport a l'ambiance qui règne chez toi !!
Présente le à lula ? que deviennent elle d'ailleurs ces louloutes ?? j'ai pas de solution à te proposer ma pauvre...  ::

----------


## vahick

bien difficile de trouver une solution isa mais je pense qu'à force de secourir et recueillir tous les malheureux c'est dommage de mettre en péril l'équilibre de la maisonnée donc ce serait sans doute la moins mauvaise idée de le remettre là où tu l'as trouvé.bonne nuit . bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutesIsa tu ne peux pas mettre ce chat sur rescue, dans les urgences??? on ne sait jamais, moi je trouve dommage de le remettre dans la nature, surtout que maintenant il t'a connue!!!il n'est plus tout à fait sauvage et que va t il devenir? enfin moi je n'y arriverais pas. J'ai déjà 3 chats et je ne vois pas trop comment je pourrais le prendre, de plus ma plus grande chatte est toujours aussi mauvaise avec les 2 petites alors rien de simple. Bref pour le co voiturage c'est pour un mini schnauzer à rapatrier de ste mère église à abbeville ou st quentin ou lille, j'aimerais le prendre mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour y aller, alors un jour à la fois, sinon bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, j'ai oublié de vous demander.. je me suis renseignée pour le petit schnauzer, son numéro de puce commence par 587... j'ai tél au fichier pour voir à quoi correspondait le numéro de puce.. il n'est pas français, comment puis je savoir et connaîttre son pays d'origine? si quelqu'un sait??? je ne voudrais pas avoir affaire à un mauvais numéro ou un chien volé??? on ne sait jamais, merci de votre aide

----------


## vahick

je pense que ts les vétos ont la liste des numéros de puce sinon sans doute la gendarmerie !!!!essaie tu ne risques rien d'autre que NON !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, vahick merci toujours prête à nous aider comme dab!!! j'ai rappelé le propriétaire, il a tous les papiers du chien, en fait il est né en hongrie!!!bref il ressemble tellement à celui que j'ai perdu!!!!maintenant il faut que je trouve la solution pour le rapatrier!!un jour à la fois, bonne soirée

----------


## catis

et voilà mon rescapé de voiture....chat sauvage comme il y en a  peu...je redoute de le relacher dans la nature...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

voilà sa vie aujourd'hui...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes,non Isa le remettre à la rue non des non!!!facile à dire mais tu ne t'en rends pas compte..mais si ..avec tout le malheur qu'il a déjà connu si petit et en plus blessé!!!grâce à la bonne fée isa il est sauvé!!!pour l'instant, il est si beau, pourquoi tu ne mets pas une demande d'adoption sur rescue??? hein jaspée???? je le prendrais bien mais 3 chattes et en plus tu es loin et ici ils vont me prendre pour une malade, il faut mettre un post d'adoption sur rescue, je pense qu'il va être adopté de suite..à voir on se tient au courant, bisounounours à tortoutes

----------


## catis

j'ai mis un post,mais il y a tellement de chats déjà,il n'est pas en danger chez moi,personne ne le verra...et je ne peux pas le garder,ça c'est certain...

----------


## jaspée

c'est bien ca le problème... il est trop beau... et bien trop portant ... en fait, qui a besoin d'un chat ? y'en a plein les fourières... mets le à la spa... je deteste dire ca... mais que dire ?? dis à léo de faire un effort... et tes gros... un coup de pied au cul s'il approche..

----------


## catis

oui,il y a aussi la spa,ou le refuge de malendrine?je prends n'importe quoi pour lui...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...voiture-66162/

voilà le post,mais sans espoir...je l'emmènerais au marché dimanche,il fera bien craquer quelqu'un...

----------


## jaspée

tu peux toujours poser la question à malendrine, ou alors voir avec l'endroit ou tu avais emmené ton loulou ?

----------


## catis

quel endroit ou j'ai emmené quel loulou?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu parle du refuge de landerneau et de tiouti?là-bas ils ne prennent que les chiens...

----------


## jaspée

zut... et puis je sais pas quoi faire d'un chaton ... mes chiens le boufferaient certainement... a part quelqu'un qui lit le post et qui craque sur tes jolis photos..  :: 

regarde donc ca !!  
*"Bonsoir, donc tout d'abord l'asso dans laquelle je suis est Cur de Félins, si vous voulez voir le forum et vous rendre compte. C'est une asso très sérieuse qui vraiment pense en priorité au bonheur des chats. Ils sont super. J'habite entre Dreux (28) et Houdan (78). Si on essaye de trouver un co-voiturage, c'est plus facile avec les villes...!!! Sinon par rapport au chaton, il va mieux maintenant si j'ai bien compris et il ne nécessite plus de soins ?? De toute façon je l'emmènerait voir mon veto pour être sur qu'il va bien et s'il a besoin d'autres soins, ce n'est pas un problème du tout. De cet accident, il ne garde aucune séquelle? Comme il a été touché à la tête le pauvre...?? Je demande tout cela pour savoir exactement les soins, les attentions a lui apporter....mais ça ne remet en rien mon souhait de l'accueillir, bien au contraire. Voilà, si vous êtes partante... Et si vous avez besoin d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas. Cordialement".
*

----------


## vahick

et voilà la solution miracle mais il faut trouver qui l'emmènera ce joli minou

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-chaton-66396/
j'ai ouvert un post pour un eventuel covoiturage,pour thierry qui se propose,je ne pourrais pas aller à rennes avant le 2 octobre....
et du coup ça repoussera la visite à vahick pour la baignoire...du coup la cane blanche de chantal  nage dans un seau...et oui,elle nage,en tournant en rond...mais j'ai vu que ses plumes sont etanches,elle aime trop l'eau cette rigolote...

----------


## manou 85

Tant mieux si une solution est trouvée pour ce p'tit bout.

Les miens aussi en ferait bien leur gouter. Heureusement il n'y a pas de chats libres dans mon quartier.

Je suis très prise en ce moment car la responsable de la biblio est en vacances c'est bo le bénévolat. cela me défoule car on tombe dur des personnes, j'adore jouer la "blonde" qui connait rien.......
Et vous vous allez comment ????

----------


## catis

le problême,c'est que cette fille a bloqué une autre adoption peut-être plus prés et que lui porter le chat va être compliqué...du coup elle bloque tout.

----------


## vahick

salut manou voilà quelque chose que j'aurai adorer bibliothécaire la lecture a tjrs été pour moi un grand plaisir , alors en faire profiter les autres ça doit être super sympa . tu as dù aussi retrouver un peu de calme avec la rentrée scolaire et tes poilus aussi ; hier ma grosse peluche a fait une folle partie avec la petite chienne de ma fille et c'est là qu'on apprécie tte sa gentillesse, elle pese plus du double et pour ne pas lui faire de mal elle joue couchée ; voilà les dernières nouvelles . tt le monde doit dormir moi j'ai veillé pour préparer palourdes et moules farcies au beurre d'escargot pour me régaler  demain midi qui veut partager ????

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, vahick merci de ton invitation, j'arrive!!!!!!!!!!!! ::  j'adore les praires, palourdes ou autre farcies!!! mais pas les escargots excuse moi isa mais les escargots je n'aime vraiment pas.. alors je vais manger chez vahick et je viendrais prendre le dessert chez toi!!!!! alors à tout à l'heure.... mais on sait pas dans combien de temps!!!ici temps super beau!!!je viens d'avoir la date d'arrivée pour mon petit Lunas, soit le 13 ou 14 octobre suivant la circulation et les conditions climatiques pour le remonter d'espagne en france, vivement...j'espère que tout se passera bien, j'ai des personnes de mon village qui en connaissent d'autres qui ont voulu adopter des chiens d'un certain âge et cela s'est mal passé!!!!j'espère que pour moi tout ira bien et je ferais tout pour...un jour à la fois, sinon isa et ton minou? par contre pour le 2ème que je voulais adopter, j'ai laissé tomber car la dame de l'association m'a dit que 2 schnauzers mâles ensemble, ils risquaint de se battre en mon absence et je ne veux pas connaître cela, ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, alors j'ai confirmé pour mon petit pépère âgé de8 ans qui a beaucoup moins de chance d'être adopté que celui de 3 ans!bref cela me fait un peu mal au coeur mais je ne veux pas prendre le risque, alors bonne journée tortoutes et vahick merci pour ton invitation. Avant dans mon coin, on pouvait trouver ces coquillages farcis dans une poissonnerie qui est maintenant fermée!!! alors on n'en trouve qu'en congelés au moment des fêtes!!!!Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est possible, si tu veux m'en faire et me les envoyer je te les paie!!!!mais pour le transport je ne sais pas trop car il fait encore bien chaud, affaire à suivre, bon dimanche tortoutes et bisous

----------


## vahick

salut chantal , j'ai déjà envoyé des escargots à une de mes tantes donc de s-t évarzec où j'habite à versailles mais en hiver , j'avais mis 2 petites bouteilles de perrier glacées et apparemment ma tante s'est régalée mais dans le Nord où je crois tu habites ça fait encore plus loin 
c'est à voir!!! en plus si j'en ai acheté une douzaine c'est que ce sont des palourdes roses qui étaient à un prix abordable même ici ce n'est pas souvent la région est très touristique donc les prix suivent la présence des visiteurs et bien sûr de l'importance de la pêche .
je pense que tu as raison pour les éventuelles bagarres et ce n'est pas réservé aux mâles schauzers je connais quelqu'un qui a eu le même problème avec des femelles léonbergs et pourtant c'était la mère et la fille !!!aller bonne journée . bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Vahick rebonjour et merci, donc à toi de voir, si un jour tu peux et quand il fera moins chaud, je participe aux frais bien sûr!!! même ta main d'oeuvre sauf si elle est à 1000  de l'heure!!!bisous bon dimanche ::

----------


## manou 85

Oh purée ! cela me donne faim !!! 

Je suis d'accord avec les personnes qui t'ont dit qque deux males ensemble cela peut chauffer ainsi que deux femelles même stérilisées bien sur il y a des chiens qui font mentir mais dans l'absolu il vaut mieux avoir une fille et un garçon m^me si Isa va sortir de ses gongs !!!

La bibliothèque, je m'en occuppe depuis le lycée et les livres sont pour moi une échappatoire.......je ne lis pas que des romans à l'eau de rose mais des fois des policiers bien "musclésé mais j'adore : Ken Follett et ses cathédales de pierre sont de pur chef oeuvre, les fourmis de B Webber aussi bref  j'adore !!

L'adoption de chiens d'un certain age ; je le pratique depuis 2006 ou j'ai adopté ma boite à bétises Missy cocker noiraude pleine d'amour, bah il a fallu rectifier certaines manies dans la douceur, c'est clair il fo leur montrer c'est ki le boss mais en douceur et après c'est que du bonheur...
Bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## catis

"mais dans l'absolu il vaut mieux avoir une fille et un garçon "
Ah bon?et ben voilà pourquoi ja fais pas comme tout le monde,on m'avais jamais expliqué....
Merçi manou,heureusement que tu es là,tiens,je vais m'en faire greffer une et changer de sexe,comme ça ça fera une fille et un garçon chez nous aussi?non?
de voir jaspée m'a rendu heureuse,m'a fait très plaisir,c'est un bonheur cette nenette...dés qu'elle quitte son  pépère,on l'epouse...toutes les deux ,avec cath,na!!!.ça ne l'interressera pas ,mais bon...elle on lui a bien expliqué le" une fille et un garçon"...

----------


## vahick

ah c'était sûr qu'isa allait réagir sur cette idée de mâles et femelles mais ma belle on ne parlait pas des êtres humains et vous arrivez à faire cohabiter vos deux poilues sans problèmes probablement que l'une accepte la domination de l'autre et c'est loin d'être tjrs le cas .quand penses - tu trouver le temps de venir à s-t é ? sur ce bon pm . bises

----------


## manou 85

Je me doutais bien que tu choperais le créneau en route.

ce qui vaut pour les chiens ne s'appliquent pas aux z''humains !!

Te fais surtout rien greffer ::  car cette montée de testostérone nuirait à ton p'tit caractère
Biz les filles !!!

----------


## catis

ah oui,c'est ça,avec mon caractère déjà à chie*,plus la testosterone,ça donnerait des etincelles...l'avantage,c'est que je serait déjà seule,cath ne seraitpas restée,il n'y aurait que vous à profiter de mes hormones...justement que je suis en cours de m'en débarrasser(de mes hormones)il manquerait plus que je m'en rajoute...justement,je me disais,enfin débarrassée...
vahick,je ne sais pas trop quand,je sais juste que ça urge,on a raté la photo,mais la  cane blanche de chantal qui nage dans un seau,ça paye!!!cath l'a vue pour la première fois se matin en pleine nage indienne dans un seau...et je vous assure que c'est unique!!!elle fait ça dés qu'on remplit les seau d'eau propre....elle adore l'eau propre,ça ne lui salit pas ses jolies plumes de cane de luxe....c'est une cane qui se lave,voilà...je n'ai jamais vu les autres faire ça,j'ai hâte d'avoir la baignoire pour voir si elles y vont toutes...
On a encore une foire le WE prochain(WE foireux ,à locarn,ça s'appele comme ça)le dimanche seulement,du coup la semaine est bien chargée...mais dés que possible on raplique.Tu es à combien de temps de chez quand tu ne te perds pas en route?tu te souviens???
bisous à toutes,isa...Avec une mention pour jaspée ...

----------


## manou 85

Tu penses que la ménopause calme le jeu ????

Mince, depuis 12 ans m'en suis pas aperçue ???

je suis née chieuse et je le reste !! (me rappelle une chanson  !!!!  )
Ma soeur avait gagné des canes dans une loterie à la c..   !! elle a gagné deux canetons...qui ont vécu 20 ans, gardienne du jardin ou ma soeur entreposait du matos dès que quelqu'un entrait elle piaillait d'une façon particulière.....
Mon bof leurs bricolé une mare  qui faisait leurs délices !! et celui des oiseaux.
Leurs oeufs servaient à la patisserie et y avait que ma soeur qui avait le droit de les ramasser mes neveux se faisaient pincer les mollets !  c'étaient des blanchettes

----------


## vahick

pour aller chez vous  Isa je pense qu' il faut une bonne heure mais ne t'y fie pas trop je roule tjrs un peu vite !!!!!c'est sûr que vos  bestioles vont apprécier leur piscine et l'avantage par rapport à une mare c'est que vous pourrez garder l'eau propre !!!si mes souvenirs sont exacts les canards sont de vrais cochons qui caguent partout même dans leur bain !!!! bonne soirée à ttes .

----------


## catis

"les canards sont de vrais cochons qui caguent partout ",les canards,oui,mais pas les canes....elles sont très propres,justement,mes fifilles;même celle à chantal,qui est pourtant toute blanche....

----------


## vahick

oh pardon "mesdemoiselles " je ne faisais pas de différence entre mâles et femelles !!!!!sortez l'appareil photos pour être prêtes à les " saisir dans leur bain !!je voudrais bien être petite souris pour voir leur tête quand elles verront l'eau !!!! bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes,bon on va mettre les choses au clair!!! la cane blanche de Chantal s'appelle Gertrude!!!!en plus Isa tu te moques d'elle, ah bon? mais oui relis tes messages , en fait tu dis que ma cane blanche que je te demande de nommer Gertrude tourne en rond dans un seau, alors en premier as tu déjà essayé de tourner en carré ::  de plus tu parles des plumes étanches!!!!tu as déjà vu des plumes non étanches!!!! :: !!! bon alors laisse ma cane blanche tranquille!!!!il ne fallait pas me l'attribuer, sinon toutes mes félicitations à Jaspée!!!j'attens les photos de Gertrude à la piscine, merci vahick!!!!! bonne soirée tortoutes ::

----------


## jaspée

j'ai des photos pour vous les fifilles !!! suis rendue à bon port, ai pas raté mon batia du soir !!
super heureuse d'avoir vu mes 2 chéries !! ca n'a pas duré longtemps mais le coeur était là !!! alors comme ca vous voulez m'épouser ?? boudiou, z'avez pas peur mes cocottes !! j'ai un caractère de cochon !!  :: 
Petit Noé (c'est le nom que je lui ai donné) est arrvé à bon port, j'ai pris des photos et Gg (la copine de nantes) en mettra sur son post au minou) c'est un amour de chat et il est magnifique ! pas de bétise dans la voiture, il a regardé la route défiler a travers le carreau, a joué avec ses doudous, a bu un coup et a dormi sur mes genoux !! Nul doute qu'il ne va pas rester seul longtemps celui là !!
photos demain !! et pour Gertrude, des photos de ta cane blanche et des autres !!! 
 ::  bonne nit !!

----------


## vahick

eh alors !!!!pas encore les photos ? oui je sais tu es très occupée jaspée mais tu nous as mis" l'eau à la bouche "!!!!

----------


## jaspée

> eh alors !!!!pas encore les photos ? oui je sais tu es très occupée jaspée mais tu nous as mis" l'eau à la bouche "!!!!


boudiou ma yvette !! suis pas à la retraite moi !!!  :: 

allez, je vous les mets, je viens juste de charger le tout sur l'ordi !!

PETIT NOE.... EN PLEINE FORME ET EXTREMENT GENTIL !! LES FILLES ONT FAIT DU BON BOULOT !!  :: 
 LES 2 GRACES.. CAYLA ET TANA... TRES ZEN COMME D HAB....  :: 
EROS... QUI FOND COMME NEIGE AU SOLEIL... TOUJOURS POT DE COLLE POUR MONOPOLISER TON ATTENTION  :: 
ET GERTRUDE DANS LA BASSE COUR... ATTENDANT LA PISCINE D YVETTE... MAIS HEUREUSE AVEC UN SIA EN ATTENDANT !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, ce matin reprise du boulot après une semaine :cuisine, salle de bains pour la maison de mon fils!!!bref sinon super beau le petit noe, il va être adopté de suite. Jaspée merci pour Gertrude, tout le monde peut voir comme elle est belle!!j'en suis très fière, isa j'espère que tu la soignes bien!!! sinon jaspée, c'est quoi le batia? le bateau, merci d'éclairer ma lanterne et ma curiosité, bon après midi tortoutes ::  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

oui ma douce, c'est un bateau en patois ilais, de meme que le sia est un seau !  ::

----------


## vahick

merci jaspée sublimes ttes ces photos !!! et gertrude quelle allure !!!!bien sûr je ne vais pas m'extasier sur les léos ce serait du parti pris j'ai la même à la maison et collée à moi présentement parce que j'ai ma petite femme de ménage - jardinière alors awaï me protège !!!! on ne sais pas de quel danger !!!! oui je sais je ne fiche pas gd chose je suis rétraitée mais retraitée de quoi je n'ai quasiment pas travaillé seulement élevé mes enfants !!!!

----------


## jaspée

et c'est le plus beau métier du monde parait il !!  ::

----------


## vahick

je n'ai jamais envisagé que ce put être un " métier "mais j'avoue que ça me hérisse quand on me dit ah oui bien sûr vous n'avez pas travaillé eh bien si avec 4 enfants j'ai bien dù exercer plusieurs " métiers " et j'ai jugé plus utile de m'occuper des miens plutôt que d'aller faire faire du sport aux enfants des autres !!!!bonne soirée les filles

----------


## catis

indira est donc magnifique sur cette photo,en attendant la baignoire,cath lui a mis une gamelle plus grosse,et elle etait super heureuse,elle nageait et sautait dans l'eau dés que cath arrivait pour lui montrer son bonheur,celle-là;quand elle aura sa baignoire elle sera super geureuse.

----------


## vahick

aller disons que gertrude de son prénom donné par sa " marraine " indira de son nom de famille est une super chanceuse de ne pas être élevée pour que l'on transforme son foie en ...foie gras !!! c'est sûr qu'elle mettra du temps à faire un 100m dans la piscine mais elle pourra barboter à loisir !!!!et ses deux copines que deviennent - elles avec cette demoiselle qui occupe le devant de la scène ???à quand le baptême ??

----------


## jaspée

les demoiselles sont un peu plus en retrait, a croire qu'elles sont plus sauvages...

LA PREMIERE..........................................  ........LA DEUXIEME..........................................  ET LES 3 !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes!!Mais Vahick, je ne suis pas marraine mais propriétaire de GERTRUDE!!!!c'est Isa qui  me l'a attribuée pour cane blanche!!! moi je ne lui avais rien demandé!!! en plus tu es jalouse???? tu dis qu'elle occupe le devant de la scène!!!!! mais tu connais la chanson ? c'est bien moi, c'est bien moi qui est la plus belle????maintenant tu parles de baptême, on va faire les 3 en même temps??? moi franchement je n'ai pas de préférence!!!!!!ce n'est pas moi qui décide!!!! de toute façon on va toutes se mettre d'accord qu'on attend les photos de la piscine!!!! on pourra peut être tourner un film à succés!!!gag!alors bonne soirée tortoutes, vahics n'oublies pas de me farcir les coquillages,bisous

----------


## vahick

non non chantal la jalousie ne fait pas partie des sentiments que j'éprouve , je voulais en t'attribuant le " marrainage " faire cesser la volonté d'attribution de l'une et l'autre !!!! mais après tt débrouille - toi avec isa !!!!je n'oublie pas les palourdes mais je vais en acheter des surgelées pour voir si ça vaut le coup  le coût  et le goût d'en faire moi - même. ça va tu me suis ? sur ce à la soupe il commence à faire frais quand le soleil s'en va chauffer d'autres horizons !!! bonne soirée

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, je plaisantais Vahick, j'espère que tu le sais!!! sinon pour les palourdes tu peux essayer mais en ce moment je ne sais pas si tu vas en trouver? par contre ce genre de coquillages à farcir doit représenter un certain boulot!! et je me doute que tu y passes des heures, il faut une certaine patience que je n'aurais sans doute pas. Bonne journée, vivement l'arrivée de ta piscine et toutes les photos qui suivront...; bonne journée

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour tortoutes, je plaisantais Vahick, j'espère que tu le sais!!! sinon pour les palourdes tu peux essayer mais en ce moment je ne sais pas si tu vas en trouver? par contre ce genre de coquillages à farcir doit représenter un certain boulot!! et je me doute que tu y passes des heures, il faut une certaine patience que je n'aurais sans doute pas. Bonne journée, vivement l'arrivée de ta piscine et toutes les photos qui suivront...; bonne journée

----------


## vahick

bonjour chantal , oui c'est très long à préparer mais j'adore cuisiner , non pas pour faire de la cuisine mais pour voir les gens se régaler ça va même jusqu'au plaisir que j'ai quand je vois ma grosse patoune savourer les bonnes choses dont j'agrémente sa gamelle , elle a tant souffert de la faim que c'est un vrai plaisir de la voir manger.gd bleu encore ce matin ma nounouche dort au soleil , je vais la rejoindre pas pour dormir mais pour bosser et comme je n'ai guère de rendement ça dure !!!bonne journée à ttes
bon je rentre de courses et j'ai trouvé sans problèmes les mêmes palourdes roses des glénans que j'avais farcies , si le goût est bon je pense que ça te reviendra moins cher d'en acheter prix : vivantes :0,238 donc sans beurre , persil , ail , échalottes , vin blanc , transport .en plus elles étaient en promo !!!! ttes prêtes 0,427donc ce n'est pas  "rentable" désolée ma belle si tu viens un jour si loin de chez toi je t'en ferai peut- être !!!!le prix que je te mets c'est le prix d'une palourde !!!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, merci Vahick mais ne t'embêtes pas pour moi, on n'habite pas le même coin pour te dire même en congelés en ce moment on n'en trouve pas!!! ce n'est pas la région et tu n'y peux rien, cela me fait un peu mal au coeur de voir comment tu essaies de me trouver une solution  même en congelé et pour me régaler!!!j'ai bien compris; Mais nous dans le grand nord on n'a pas cela,ne t'inquiètes pas, super gentil à toi, j'espère ne pas t'avoir trop dérangé. Sinon on mangera des frites!!!comme dans le nord mais rien à comparer!!!! vahick merci beaucoup, sinon pas de nouvelles des cacanes!!!!! on attend isa super débordée comme dab!!!elle a bien du mérite!!!bonne soirée tortoutes, je m'en vais manger mes frites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!de ch'ti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bisous à la galette!!!!!!!!!!!!hein????????????

----------


## vahick

non non pas de grand dérangement je voulais seulement voir si je pouvais te faire plaisir avec les si bons produits de la mer si proche .il faudra que tu viennes sur place pour te régaler !!!! mais j'aime aussi les frites après en avoir eu une certaine lassitude chez mes parents c'était quasiment ts les midis mon breton de père n'aimait pas grand'chose d'autre .
merci jaspée de ma mise à l'heure , t'es un chef .bonne nuit . bises
et bien isa, manou , michèle , jaspée ,etc ..... il ne se passe plus rien chez vous ?

----------


## jaspée

fin de la saison de pêche ! mon z'hom etant handicapé de la patte droite, j'ai eu l'infime honneur de piloter son canot pour le remettre à sec !! me voila donc partie à ramer jusqu'au dit canot, à grimper dedans, et a essayer de faire démarer le moteur ! peine perdue, ce satané moulin ne connait que son maitre ! me voila donc planté comme une idiote à tirer sur la ficelle sans succès... au moment ou je prie le bon dieu de faire quelque chose pour moi, voila qu'apparait un jeune homme, ma foi fort serviable, qui me propose de me remorquer jusqu'au lieu d'échouage !! ni une, ni deux... nous voila partis ! arrivé à 15 mètres de la cale, il me laisser filer sur mon ère... je me prépare à sauter du canot, pensant atterir sur un terrain plat (il y a 60 cm de flotte)... et je me tord la cheville (sans gravité a part une bosse sur le genou) sur une maudite roche que je pensais plus loin... Résultat, je me suis vautrée comme une andouille dans les 60 cm d'eau de mer et de goemon.. et je suis sortie, drapée dans ma dignité, la tête haute comme si de rien n'etait, dégoulinante de la tête aux pieds !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, tu as raison vahick pas grand monde mais une seule suffit à faire "un super show"!!!voir Jaspée, il manque le film!!je plaisantes mais elle n'a pas dû rigoler!!!quelle courageuse celle là alors. Et tout cela pour passer pour une sirène qui sort de l'eau!!!bref tu vois Jaspée on n'est pas toujours récompensée pour ses bonnes intentions? Sinon ISA???? tu es où? et Gertrude? alors à bientôt pour les news, bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## armance

hihi je vois la scène !!

----------


## vahick

super "vedette "jaspée , on voit très bien la scène pour qui connait ce genre de moteur j'ai eu le même sur mon petit
 voilier et bien sur c'est quand le vent tombant il était urgent d'y pallier parce qu'on était à contre marée pour rentrer ou sortir du port que ce foutu moteur faisait son caprice et que les rochers guettaient leur " proie "ça c'est de temps à autre terminé par une " mise à l'eau " volontaire sous les regards tjrs moqueurs des messieurs aux alentours !!!!!souvenirs !!!souvenirs !!!bonne journées les filles

----------


## catis

et l'appareil photo,personne pour te prendre?même pas drôle..;toi qui fait les honneurs de la presse ,ma douce jaspée,j'aurais adoré te voir dans une émission de gags,les fesses en l'air dans l'eau glacée,drapée dans ta dignité...
Bon,tu nous refait ça quand on viens...
Sinon,des nouvelles de mon petiot?
Et autrement,je n'ose le dire car chantal va râler,on a débaptisé indira/gertrude,suite à ses exploit dans la grande bassine,elle s'appele désormais hermine car elle fait de la nage synchronisée comme murielle hermine et qu'elle est blanche comme la blanche hermine,voilà.
Donc je vous raconte,pour se gratter l'oreille dans l'eau sans se retourner on doit plier une patte pour se gratter,puis tendre l'autre et pagayer pour ne pas se retourner....nage synchronisée,magnifique,elle se jette à l'eau dés qu'elle nous voit,c'est qu'elle veut rester bien blanche notre hermine.
j'ai hâte d'avoir la baignoire,on vient dés qu'on peut ma vahick......

----------


## vahick

quand vous voulez copines juste un petit coup de fil pour être sûre de ne pas être en vadrouille ; j'ai même retrouvé une sorte de grande passoire pour enlever les feuilles on autre corps étranger flottant dans la piscine . bonne nuit si quelqu'un d'autre que moi est encore à l'ordi .

----------


## jaspée

bein ouais... toujours la même !
y'avait persoune pour filmer la scene... dommage... personne ne saura jamais ce qu'ils ont manqué !! lol !!

vivement la piscine pour les plumeuses ...  ::

----------


## vahick

c'est toi jaspée qui va t'absenter ou ta copine fanfan? ah j'ai encore un tuyau à te demander va voir ta boîte mail bisous

----------


## catis

Demain après midi je vous met une photo de miss hermine dans son bain,une star,elle s'y précipite dés qu'on arrive pour nous montrer comme elle aime ça,très très propette la cane de luxe!!!normal,c'est la cane blanche de chantal...pour l'aider à se retrouver dans la jungle internet je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle soit bien utile,mais bon!!!elle est bien rigolote....
Sinon,avec ma nouvelle woofeuse,la face du  terrain a bien changée!!!on bosse comme des malades!!!tout est planté,desherbé,nettoyé,une merveille!!!je suis crevée,mais c'est bien joli...

----------


## jaspée

> c'est toi jaspée qui va t'absenter ou ta copine fanfan? ah j'ai encore un tuyau à te demander va voir ta boîte mail bisous


c'est moi ma douce, qui m'absente ... et j'ai pas envie d'en parler... ::  
en bref, gardez moi un compte rendu détaillé de gertrude et de sa cane blanche !! lol !!
bisous mes amies, merci d'etre la !! 
j'ai répondu à ton MP ma belle yvette.. c''st une question de manip !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour à toutes,

Le temps est bien gris et frais ce matin.
les deux loulous dorment sous ma couette, et Violetta ne supporte pas que Jules me colle (comme elle) donc forts grognements et baston.
sympa ) 4 heures du mat !! 
ejectés les deux p'tits blancs et ce matin sont tout marri.
Va passer pour une tortionnaire  mais c'est ma couette non !!
J'ai cuisiné un couscous et m'en va le livrer aux copains.
Bonne journée et à chaque jour suffit sa peine.. ::

----------


## vahick

attends isa on a du mal à suivre , tu nous avais parlé d'un jeune homme venant de concarneau et voilà qu'il a changé de sexe !!!!enfin peu importe le principal c'est l'efficacité , envoie nous des photos !!!!eh manou heureusement que ma grosse patoune n'a jamais envisagé de partager ma couette quelle idée !!!! je ne partage ni mon lit ni ma gamelle avec elle et je pense que c'est mieux ainsi en ts cas pour moi et pour l'état de ma literie!!!!! bonne journée bises

----------


## manou 85

Tu m'étonnes "un veau" comme ta louloutte avec tous ses poils cela le ferait pas.

Mes pauvres loulous ont un poil ras, pas épais !! et ce sont des terriers ???? ::

----------


## vahick

eh eh un veau ça manque de classe un petit lion oui c'est d'ailleurs la traduction en allemand !!!!et ils sont grands nos léos mais extremement élégants , racés ils ont une attitude royale . eh oui j'aime cette race ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'avoir aussi aimé mes corniauds !!!!mais j'apprecie tt spécialement les poilus c'est si doux leur fourrure même si ça donne du travail pour éliminer ts les poils dans la maison ou la voiture !!!belle mue en ce moment d'ailleurs !!!!et les poils ras ça mue aussi !!!!

----------


## catis

ah ah ah...élegants et racés...je me moque!!je me souviens bien d'une certaine sterenn,qui n'avait rien d'une fille élegante et racée lorsqu'elle remontait du trou d'eau en bas de chez moi,crottée jusqu'aux oreilles,le sourrire  aux lèvres....
certe,élegante et racée à son arrivée chez nous....mais pas à son départ,elle etait plus proche du sanglier,qui,vous l'admettrez n'a rien d'élegant et racé...
Awai est bien plus chochotte...donc bien moins cochonne....

----------


## jaspée

::   ::   ::

----------


## vahick

t'as fini de te moquer de ma bibiche c'est vous qui lui aviez appris ces vilaines manières !!!!! mais bon je ne vous en veux pas ça a été sûrement pour elle de grands moments de bonheur et elle a bien fait d'en profiter et toi aussi jaspée je sais " lire " les p'tits bonshommes !!!!!bises qd même mais je vous croyais avec des occupations plus " sérieuses" vous les " actives " !!!

----------


## jaspée

y'a belle lurette que j'ai perdu de mon sérieux pour etre plus cool... j'ai guère dépassée les 16 ans que m'dit mon boun'homme !  :: 

j'y vais, mon batia n'attend pas !! bisous mes amies !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Chochotte j'en doute pas mais.......c'est kiki qui peut pas résister à une bouse de vache, une m.de de renard ou une pourriture bien odorante............voire les excréments humains que nos z'amis les touristes ne se gènent pas pour essaimer dans nos forêts...chaine alimentaire certes mais un bon roulage là dedans que du bonheur ........
Pas pour moi bien sûr...direct dans la vary kennel.....puis douche séchage.....bref plus blanc qu blanc....Fo voir leurs mines déconfites devant cette outrage.....leur éleveur m'avait dit qu'il se roulait avec autant de bonheur c'est parce que je me parfumais.........j'ai arreté de me parfumer mais eux ont continué les roulades........bref je me re parfume non mais !!!!

C'est vrai que le poil ras c'est une plaie, il se fiche dans les tissus les léio doivent être plus faciles même si quand il fo il fo !!!!

----------


## catis

oui,mais le poil long,ça accroche les ronces,alors on remonte de balade avec un roncier aux fesses de chaque chien,je passe le chemin du retour à essayer de marcher dessus sans y mettre les doigts,puis je prends des gants à l'arrivée pour déroncer mes petits porcs,porcs élegants et racés mais porcs quand même....je me demande parfois si un cochon chinois ne serait pas plus propre,j'ai lavé la maison hier,et elle est de nouveau couverte de poussière...oui,j'ai oublié de dire que les leo son croisés tefal,leur poil n'attache pas....tout retombe,la nuit,dés qu'ils sont secs,génial....
Et là je tiens à dire qu' awai est remontée de la rivière aussi  crottée que les autres quand elle etait là,moins que sterenn,qui etait la reine des cochonne(elle s'eclatait chez nous,elle avait  trouvé une mare et ne cessait d'y aller....)Je tiens à dire que notre magnifique mâle racé d'eros a trouvé la même mare que sterenn et qu'il est bien dommage qu'ils ne ce soient pas connus,ces deux là,ils seraient remontés en coeur   du bourbier,je vous dis pas la maison....déjà un c'est pas triste....

----------


## vahick

alors ces photos du grand chambardement ? oui je sais " on bosse " !!!! elle est là jusqu'à quand votre super woolfeuse ? bisous bonne journée .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, alors là ISa fait fort!!!voilà des chiens tefal-poils!!!!formidable non hein vahick... en attendant et oui vraiment en attendant les photos on n'a pas trop de commentaires, isa roupille dans un coin sans doute!!!!! ici tempête... on se croirait en Bretagne!!ce n'est pas le meilleur qui arrive, bonne fin de journée, bisous

----------


## manou 85

Tu m'étonnes que cela souffle.

la nuit des bourrasques d'une violence.
Du coup les ouafs m'ont rejoints sous la couette et nous nous sommes réconfortés de concert.
Jules a la trouille dès qu'il y a du vent..........il tremble.  L'autre p'tit monstre non !!
Les feuilles vont se ramasser à la pelle mais on va attendre qu'elles tombent toutes.
Que font les poules et les canes quand il y a du vent ????

----------


## CHANTALNORD

> Tu m'étonnes que cela souffle.la nuit des bourrasques d'une violence.Du coup les ouafs m'ont rejoints sous la couette et nous nous sommes réconfortés de concert.Jules a la trouille dès qu'il y a du vent..........il tremble.  L'autre p'tit monstre non !!Les feuilles vont se ramasser à la pelle mais on va attendre qu'elles tombent toutes.Que font les poules et les canes quand il y a du vent ????


Il faut bien que tu comprennes!!!les canes sont des championnes de natation, la preuve??? ma gertrude a été débaptisé hermine!!!!tu te rends compte, on me la donne et on me la reprend quand elle peut devenir championne!!!donc dans ces cas là Isa fait la sourde!!!car elle s'en veut d'avoir repris mon bien!!!mais entre amies on ne va pas lui en vouloir!!! par contre vous allez bientôt avoir des commentaires, je pense, vous verrez patience et longueur de temps,bisous tortoutes

----------


## manou 85

ah bon !! on t' canenappé la bestiole (jeune espoir de la brsse coulée)    :: 

remarque elle l'a mangera pas la baigneuse !!!! va t il falloir lui tricoter un maillot de sirène ????? ::

----------


## catis

pardonnez moi,mes amies,je suis débordée par le boulot,ma  wwoofeuse va partir jeudi et on avance tout ce qu'on peut malgrés la pluie,le vent et la tempête...on n'a pas pu ramasser les pommes de terre,ni rentrer le bois,c'est le bazard...mais on a fait plein d'autres trucs...et la remise est prête à recevoir le bois...
Bon,là je suis debout,prête à partir aux cèpes...et oui,ils arrivent,ils sont là....la pluie a du bon....
Sinon,hier,en balade,eros a coursé des vaches,je me suis egosillée à lui gueuler dessus,et je suis totalement aphone!!!!si c'est pas malheureux!!!moi,aphone,un cauchemard....
Sinon,pas de nouvelle depuis longtemps,mais lula et samba vont bien,ça me fait peine de voir encore l'hiver leur tomber dessus...balade dés qu'on peut,pratiquement tous les jours,toujours aussi gentilles et calines,et pleines de reconnaissance,je voudrais tant leur donner plus...mais on fait ce qu'on peut...
Bon,sinon on va ramasser nos escargots dés la semaine prochaine,ma spécialiste,madame armance ne voudrait pas venir se lisser la peau à la bave d'escargots?j'ai une autre wwoofeuse qui voulait venir,j'attends sa réponse...on va essayer de régler ça pour le 14/10 et après vacances,on va aller voir jaspée deux/trois jours...

----------


## vahick

salut les copines ,contente d'avoir des nouvelles .dis - moi isa ds ton emploi du temps je n'ai pas vu "visite à yvette" !!!!la pauvre hermine qui barbote ds un p'tit seau . bises . bonne journée

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes!!alors isa aphone !!que du bonheur!!!surtout pour cath!!sinon manu pour le maillot sirène je suis ok, il n'y a plus qu'à choisir la couleur!!!sinon vahick tu as raison, isa ne s'occupe absolument pas de la nageuse hermine débaptisée gertrude sans mon accord!!!alors surtout ne pas faire confiance à Isa, même pas envie d'aller chercher la piscine!!! . A propos je lui ai envoyé un petit truc!!! j'espère qu'elle va le recevoir et qu'il ne va pas être perdu dans la nature!!!ce serait vraiment dommage, on verra ce soir ou demain,si elle va se manifester car elle devrait l'avoir reçu, alors affaire à suivre et bonne soirée tortoutes; ce soir il a fait un orage avec averses de grêles bien neigeuses!!!incroyable!! cela promet!!!

----------


## catis

mais oui chantal,j'ai bien reçu le début de l'aventure shouky sur rescue...je ne sais pas trop si j'en tirerais un livre,mais bon,elle est là....merçi.
Je bosse comme infirmière les trois jours qui viennent et j'espère pouvoir venir chercher la piscine la semaine prochaine,en tous les cas pas avant...
bisous,je file au lit...

----------


## vahick

ok isa c'est quand tu veux , bon courage pour les 3 jours qui viennent . alors armance tu vas aux escargots ? bonne journée à ttes .ici régime giboulées .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

> mais oui chantal,j'ai bien reçu le début de l'aventure shouky sur rescue...je ne sais pas trop si j'en tirerais un livre,mais bon,elle est là....merçi.Je bosse comme infirmière les trois jours qui viennent et j'espère pouvoir venir chercher la piscine la semaine prochaine,en tous les cas pas avant...bisous,je file au lit...


Bonsoir, désolée Isa mais je pensais que le début de cette aventure t'aurait fait plaisir...je garde le reste de ma pensée pour moi car je crois que je vais m'énerver, bonne soirée, travailles bien

----------


## catis

je n'ai pas dis que ça ne me fait pas plaisir,c'est juste que c'est comme pour ma mère décédée il y a pourtant 7 ans,je ne parviens pas à la relire,ni à regarder les photos,shouky me manque toujours et relire tout ça me fait grand peine encore.Elle me manque,et je vais mettre des années avant de pouvoir replonger dedans,je suis comme ça,j'ai toujours été comme ça,la peine m'empêche de revenir vers les souvenirs...
Les vêtements de ma mère sont dans des sacs sur un lit depuis 5 ans,jamais triés encore,incapable de les jeter....
Alors shouky est là,partout,et son histoire est dans mon coeur ,mais je serais incapable de relire les échanges...je ne parviens pas à regarder son chariot....je pourrais en faire profiter un autre chien,mais je le garde,comme un bout d'elle...j'ai du mal avec la perte de mes compagnons,compagnonnes de route.Voilà,donc ne te pique pas,ça fait un an et j'ai toujours très mal.
J'aurais voulut qu'on adopte une petite,cath n'a jamais cédé,je pense que ça m'aurait aidé à tourner la page.Avec eros j'ai pu penser à ulysse plus facilement...Avec chelsea j'aurais cicatrisé ma culpabilité par rapport à shouky,maintenant elle est adoptée.Je lui souhaite plein de bonheur,mais son adoption m'a fichu les boules.Je la voyait déjà avec nous.
Et puis ma mère est décédée un 25 septembre en 2005 et la période actuelle est difficile,je pense beaucoup à la mort.Je n'ai pas le moral.C'est un moment difficile pour moi,shouky est partie le 14 octobre 2011.Voilà,ça tombe là,et je ne lirais pas de suite,je n'ai pas à me justifier,mais je suis dans une passe difficile pour quelques semaines encore...
Bon,bisous le filles,pas la peine de faire la gueule,ma chantal,tu ne pouvais pas de douter,je cache bien mes douleurs en général...La prose sera pour beaucoup plus tard,si je peux....
Gros bisounounours à toutes....

----------


## vahick

COMBIEN JE TE COMPRENDS isa j'ai dirais- je hélas !!le même problème avec sterenn quelque temps avant qu'elle parte elle s'était échappée de la voiture , près d'un grand carrefour de nuit pour aller jouer avec un copain nous l'avons retrouvée 2 h après apparemment en pleine forme j'aurai peut- être dù l'emmener voir ma véto pour vérifier son état parce que je pense maintenant qu'elle avait peut- être été touchée par une voiture et que c'est de là que venait l'hématome à l'intérieur de la cuisse qu'on lui a trouvé plus de 3 semaines après donc je me sens horriblement coupable de négligence alors que je l'aimais tant , je pleure encore en en parlant !!! bon je ne veux pas plus vous attrister vous avez toutes connu ce grand chagrin !!!! mais je suis avec toi isa ;bonne nuit

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, j'ai bien compris Isa mais j'était si contente de t'envoyer ton histoire d'amour avec shouky, c'est tellement beau même si cela n'a pas bien fini..tu n'y peux rien ce que tu as fait pour elle est tellement magnifique. Je ne voulais pas garder cette histoire pour moi car elle est à toi et cath et elle avait disparu du forum comme par enchantement!!! heureusement j'avais imprimé le début, bref tu la regarderas quand tu en auras le courage. Tu sais Isa je te comprends, ma mère est morte le vendredi 28 septembre 1991, brutalement suite à un cancer du pancréas qui a duré 5 semaines.. moi aussi j'ai ses vêtements que je garderais toute ma vie...on ne peut se refaire bisous, courage on est à peu près dans le même cas... j'ai ensuite perdu mon père le jour de la st valentin en 2008 et je n'ai plus de parents, durdur la vie!!!!! courage à bientôt

----------


## catis

tiens,ma mère aussi cancer du pancréas...du moment ou on l'a su à son décès il y a eu 10/11 mois.Mais oui,c'est une sale maladie....on a bien des points communs ma douce...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir Isa, merci pour ta réponse, il est vrai qu'on a des points communs mais hélas ce sont des mauvais souvenirs!!!! mais ce qui a fait notre vie et qu'on ne pourra jamais oublier...Depuis que ma mère est partie, je n'ai jamais plus fêté mon anniversaire, j'ai mis 10 ans pour accepter!!!bref, c'est peut être cette souffrance qui nous fait tant aimer les animaux!!!en ce moment j'essaie de trouver une solution pour le clody de rescue, un schnaunzer croisé géant poivre et sel ... j'aimerais tant le sortir avant l'hiver!!!! mais je ne sais comment; Si quelqu'un a une petite idée, il serait un super chien de garde et aussi un amour avec sa famille!!!bref bonne soirée tortoutes, courage pour ton travail isa

----------


## vahick

bon il n'y a rien de plus rigolo ????manou quelles bêtises parmi tes p'tits chéris ? armance que deviens - tu ? les nouvelles de jaspée ne vont pas tarder elle rentre demain les " michèles" rien de nouveau ? bon we les copines

----------


## catis

bon,jaspée est de retour,et elle ne nous raconte pas comment saxo lui a fait la fête à son retour?ou la gueule?
sinon,on a ramassé 11 caisses d'escargots de 5 kgs,plus 8 caisses de 250 reproducteurs,donc 2000,il en faut encore autant voir plus....
et sous la pluie,c'est pas genial?je suis glacée,trempée jusqu'aux os,le pied en fait!!!!

----------


## jaspée

mais oui elle est là la Jaspée !!
beaucoup de boulot en rentrant, la tête dans les nuages, c'est pas facile de se remettre dans le bain !! mais les vacances ont été bénéfiques, c'est en rentrant qu'on s'en rend compte.... n'est ce pas Isa ?? en tout cas je vous attend de pied ferme....
mes loulous m'ont fait une fête d'enfer quand je suis revenu, ils sont en pleine forme, surtout les razmots !! Saxo est un peu plus coincé du dos... mais c'est pas nouveau... véto demain pour lui et son injection d'ar* 3000 !
bonne nit mes chéries !!  ::

----------


## vahick

ah , vous revoilà les copines . tu nous parles de vacances jaspée alors que tu semblais être obligée de t'absenter pour quelque chose d'ennuyeux !!!! tiens ma première léo a été soignée pdt au moins 8 ans avec de l'ara..3000, elle avait une maladie qui ressemblait à la sclérose en plaques elle avait 2ans quand elle a été diagnostiquée , 2 ans à vivre au maxi et grâce à cette piqûre ts 2 mois plus à la suite 10j de piqûres de  stri....que je lui faisais elle est partie à 1 mois de ses 12ans , elle avait juste l'extrémité de la patte arrière gauche d'atteinte elle était comme morte elle ne sentait pas si elle était " dans le bon sens ", alors je lui avais fabriqué un petit chausson pour la protéger les chaussons que l'on met aux husky étaient bien trop étroits pour sa grosse papatte .et voilà je raconte encore ma vie !!!!alos cette woolfeuse attendue n'est pas venue isa ? bon courage demain pas de pluie prévue . bises et bonne nuit

----------


## catis

Depuis le départ de notre dernière wwoofeuse de choc on n'a personne pour l'instant...Donc on se ramasse nos escargots toutes seules,mais s'il ne gèle pas trop vite,on a théoriquement encore un mois pour tout ramasser,c'est le froid et les gelées matinales frequentes qui me font paniquer....quand il faitmoins de 5 degrés les escargots ne mangent pas,donc ne grossissent pas...et en dessous ils s'enterrent...Donc on ramasse tout ce qu'on peut,ce qui sera en caisses sera sauvé....
Oui,moi aussi j'ai cru que  jaspée avait un grave souçis....tu parle...cachotière !!!
bon,je file m'occuper des poules,puis voir s'il y a quelques cèpes...avec les chiens.

----------


## vahick

alors jaspée tu es partie en laissant tes poilus ?????z'ont pas droit aux vacances eux ? blague à part c'est super de profiter de bons moments , tu as bien raison , mais maintenant au boulot !!!! bonne journée . bises

----------


## catis

Sinon,jaspée va nous donner des nouvelles de noe,non?
Retour des champi,trouvés un peu ,5/6 cèpes bouchon,un plus gros et quelques pieds de mouton...voilà...et belle balade des chiens...
maintenant je vais voir lula et samba,petite balade pour elles,j'espère que leur vie à l'attache ne va  pas durer eternellement,d'un autre coté je me dis que s'ils partent,je fais quoi des chats?
Bon,sinon,on doit aller voir jaspée en octobre et je pense qu'on va  mettre les chiens en pension,plein à bouffer à doudoune et leo,trouver un pote pour traire les  chèvre?,et pour les poules et chevaux je ne sais pas trop...ça ne va pas être evident ,même pour trois jours...c'est pas gagné notre visite chez toi ma jaspée,avec toutes ces bestioles et personne pour s'en occuper...
Ou alors faire vite tout plein de patés avant de partir...et vendre ça pour noel...paté de poules,de chevaux,de chèvres,ça doit être bien bon,non?

----------


## jaspée

ouaich !! t'en ramenera quelques boites !!  ::  
p'te que chantal veut venir garder Gertrude ??  :: 
mais vous avez interet de venir... vous avez besoin de vacance toutes les 2, et 3 jours, c'est mieux que rien !!! sinon je viens vous chercher par la pia du cou (restons soft  :: )

----------


## catis

du cou?
j'esperais mieux de ta part....

----------


## jaspée

> du cou?
> j'esperais mieux de ta part....


 ::

----------


## vahick

et chez moi tu penses venir quand isa ? avec qui est - ce qu'awaï s'entendait le mieux ? tu pourrais l'amener pour éviter les frais de pension et je vous la ramènerais après vos " vacances "!!!!et toi jaspée tu viens quand faire connaissance de visu ? bises

----------


## jaspée

dès que je retourne en bretagne !! j'attends d'avoir plusieurs jours à suivre !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortourtes, jaspée de retour et qui me propose de garder gertrude!!!! mais alors jaspée, tu sais bien qu'isa me l'a dénommé Hermine la nageuse alors que la piscine n'est pas encore sur place!!!tout cela pour m'énerver et vahick qui invite tout le monde sauf moi!!!!quel monde quand même faites confiance à vos copines de rescue!!!!!!gaggagagaa! bon sinon je n'ai pas trop le temps ce soir j'ai fait filet mignon au maroilles de ch'nord, qui vient manger!!!dépéchez vous, on va bientôt se mettre à table!!!!!!!bisous tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

wahou !!!! trop bon, j'arrive de suite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hermine est peut etre débaptisée... mais Gertrude lui va très bien... j'adore !!!!! 
et ton p'tit protégé... il arrive quand ??  ::

----------


## vahick

désolée chantal tu as dù mal me lire je t'ai même invitée à venir manger des palourdes farcies !!!!!moi ce soir velouté de potimarron hum quel régal mais c'est diablement long et difficile de le mettre en morceaux et maintenant au lit . bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, mais oui Vahick..j'ai la mémoire qui flanche... mais non, en fait j'ai fait la jalouse!!! jaspée je suis d'accord avec toi, je préfère gertrude à hermine mais isa a pris le droit de lui changer son nom, sans me le demander alors qu'elle me l'avait attribuée, tu te rends compte..pas sage isa, en fait avec son grand coeur elle me l'a donnée, puis s'est rendu compte qu'une cane blanche ça pouvait lui être utile pour ses vieux jours!!!hihihi alors elle a commencé avec ses excuses de nageuse, elle n'a même pas de piscine alors allez y comprendre quelque chose :: sinon mon petit protégé arrive dans 15 jours, le week end du 20 octobre, normalement, pour l'instant je n'ai pas trop de nouvelles, bonne journée tortoutes, ah oui j'ai oublié de vous dire..hier soir personne n'ai venu manger!!!!!bisous

----------


## catis

alors hermine parce-que murielle hermine,vous la veriez nager,une patte en l'air je me gratte l'oreille,l'autre patte en long pour ne pas rouler,la grande classe!!!!et hermine parce-que blanche...hermine...et bretonne en prime la jolie,donc encore plus blanche hermine...on ne pouvait pas faire autrement,ça lui va à ravir,et en prime ça lui plait!!!!
pour le potimarron,vahick,demande à la maraichère :Stick Out Tongue: our un gratin:tu le coupe en deux,puis tu le cuit entier(enfin en deux morceaux)à la vapeur en cocotte ou cuit-vapeur...ensuite tu récupère facilement la chair,si bio je laisse la peau,si pas bio tu prélève la chair avec une grosse cuillère,ça va vite,c'est facile,et bien moins dangereux,pas de risque de ripage de couteau...ensuite tu ecrase à la fourchette,et tu ajoute ce que tu veux(from,crème,muscade...)puis au four...donc pour un gratin de potimarron.Pour un velouté,c'est plus facile,tu coupe en deux,ote les graines,cuisson pareil à la cocotte 10/15 minutes avec les pommes de terre,puis soit tu prélève la chair que tu remet dans la cocotte avec les patates et l'eau,tu recuit 10 minutes et tu mouline,soit tulaisse la peau et tu te contente de lecouper,mais une fois cuit,puis tu recuit un peu et tu mouline le tout.
En tous les cas,le potimarron ne s'epluche pas,ne se coupe pas,sauf en deux,il se cuit entier et se travaille ensuite
Quand au filet mignon au maroilles,pas pour moi,je mange peu de viande et je suis la chiante de service,au régime sévère,alors...déjà perdu 6 kgs...quand tu me fera de la salade je viendrais brouter chez toi,ma chantal... ::  :: du coup je rajoute un brocoli et une aubergine...

----------


## vahick

merci ,merci isa , me voilà riche non seulement de nouvelles recettes mais d'un énorme travail en moins . pour la peau je sais qu'on la garde c'est une des raisons pour que j'achète du bio . moi j'ajoute quelques chataignes ou marrons ça accentue le goût naturel .bien sûr avec un gros potimarron il faudra sortir une grosse marmite et j'ai congelé c'est super j'ai à manger tt prêt pour plusieurs repas .temps bien gris ce matin mais t° douce .bonne journée bises .au fait chantal moi non plus pas de filet mignon ou plutôt si mais sans fromage , sortie du gruyère ou du comté ts les autres c'est berk , berk !!!ah j'oubliai as - tu décidé isa quand tu pouvais venir ?

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, mais que des difficiles, heureusement que vous n'habitez pas dans le grand nord!!! si vous n'aimez pas le maroilles que pensez vous de la boulette d'avesnes????????je suis contente de faire des recettes au fromage pour ne pas inviter mes amies!!!!!j'ai une excuse!!sinon ce matin temps breton!!!hein isa? tu sais ce que c'est toi????sinon j'espère un jour pouvoir récupéer ma cane blanche!!!!!que l'on m'a dérobé pour concours de nanation!!!bonne journée tortoutes ::  ::

----------


## catis

mais j'adore le maroilles...mon père est de soissons(02)et il en mangeait du maroilles,du coup j'ai été élevée au maroilles...
Par contre je ne connait pas la bouboulelette d'avesne...c'est quoi cette bestiole?ça se mange?
non,je me suis juste mise furieusement au régime fin juillet,et que comme ça marche bien je persiste...-6,c'est un bon début....mais j'adore le fromage,mon régime presque végétarien m'autorise un peu de fromage....et les glaces,j'adore les glaces,j'en ai mangé tout l'été,et ça ne m'a pas empêché de maigrir...
Oui,il pleut,c'est le bazard,je ne peux ni ramasser mes patates,ni mes escargots,je ne pourrait qu'arroser mes
serres à ce train là...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Isa, la boulette d'Avesnes est un fromage!!!!!!inmangeable!!!!regarde sur le net!!!c'est je crois le fromage qui sent le plus, c'est l'horreur, j'ai goûté une fois et cela m'a suffit, je le laisse pour mes copines de rescue :: sinon moi aussi j'adore les glaces!! mais je dois faire régime, le fait de ne plus aller promener mon chien m'a fait prendre 4 kgs!!!! :: l'horreur :: si quelqu'un a un régime!!!bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## vahick

SALUT LES FILLES juste pour vous dire que je vais faire la " nounou " pour une amie , je l'ai emmenée  il y a 3 semaines chercher un chiot saint- bernard et voilà qu'elle doit aller à paris donc elle me " confie" son petit chéri il n'a pas 4 mois et n'a pas sa 2ème piqûre pour le mettre dans un chenil. c'est déjà un gros pépère de 16kgs le dénommé harlem un peu de travail en perspective avec les allées venues maison jardin à 2 poilus avec le mauvais temps  et de surveillance pour qu'il ne saccage pas mes massifs !!!!ma grosse nounouche va devoir partager les calins !!!bises

----------


## catis

j'adoooore les fromages qui puent!!!!oh dit,chantal,quand je viendrais te voir,tu m'achetera une bouboulette rien que pour moi,dit,tu veux bien?
Sinon,pour maigrir,faut venir ici,en ce moment c'est régime!!!!

----------


## vahick

avec toutes ces digressions culinaires tu ne me dis tjrs pas quand tu viens isa il serait temps pour qu'hermine soit musclée à souhait pour les festivités de noël !!!!!!oh qu'est - ce que je vais entendre avec des idées pareilles !!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

bonsoir, alors là vahick tu fais fort!!!!!je pense que tu vas avoir isa en ennemi, la muscler pour Noel alors qu'on est dans les recettes culinaires...anguille sous roche!!! mais attention si tu n'aimes pas le fromage, je vais t'envoyer une boulette d'avesnes et à isa aussi sinon elle va être jalouse!!!déjà qu'elle m'a volé ma cane et que je ne peux la récupérer!!!!je compte sur jaspée pour arranger les choses!!!!!!!!!!!!!sinon bisous les copines et bonne soirée

----------


## jaspée

je vous laisse à vos recettes et à vos fromages puants !! ce soir, je me fais une tite salade de thon cuit dans le sel avec des échalottes, du persil, du vinaigre, de l'huile d'olive, et des patates !!!!!!  :: 
quand à transformer cette pauvre cane blanche en roti dodu ou en espoir francais pour les prochains jeux olympiques de natation... je ne sais que dire... ce soir, je retrouve mes p'tits vieux à l'hosto... vais leur raconter des histoires rigolotes pour qu'ils fassent de bia rêves !!
bonne s'rée les filles !!!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Jaspée merci pour tes commentaires, mais qui t'a dit que mes fromages étaient puants!!!! dans ton coin il n'y en a pas!!!alors mange ton thon tonton!!!!bon courage pour la reprise, bisous

----------


## jaspée

si, j'ai du fromage de chêêêvre....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

> si, j'ai du fromage de chêêêvre....


Bonjour tortoutes, jaspée merci pour ta réponse mais il manque le son ::  bonne journée

----------


## catis

ça pue pas lefromage de chêêêêvre...j'en fait trois par jour....avec mes biquettes qui me donnent du bon lait....
Bon,on viendra dés qu'on peut chercher la baignoire,mais là je suis totalement bloqué du dos,je ne supporte même pas la voiture,une horreur!!!je ne pense pas avoir déjà eu aussi mal et aussi longtemps...
Sinon,grosse panne d'ordi,on m'en a prêté un,c'est un peu la panique ici!!!!
Je pense qu'on va devoir en changer....avec le four qui nous a aussi laché,c'est le comble!!!!

----------


## vahick

désolée de te savoir encore bloquée isa , alors les doigts de fée de cathy ? inéfficaces ? hum le fromage de chèvre frais !!!!encore un bon souvenir j'allais en acheter au marché à une dame qui avait une unique chèvre pour ma dernère fille bébé elle n'aimait que ce fromage là !!!!bonne soirée les copines après cette belle journée estivale .

----------


## catis

les doigts de fée de cath sont très efficaces,mais pas contre le mal de dos.Il faut demander à jaspée,elle a l'air de savoir....Bon
,gros bisous les filles,je file au dodo...
Je vais retourner ramasser des escargots demain,malgrés mon dos,je suis bien obligée,alors je ne dit rien et je serre les dents....en espérant voir venir une wwoofeuse surprise,mais je n'en voit pas encore...

----------


## vahick

alors ce dos malgré le ramassage d'escargots ? ça va un peu mieux ? je te le souhaite , je sais trop combien c'est dur quand en plus le travail ne peut pas attendre !!!bonne soirée à toutes il a fait encore une journée agréable t° douce un peu de soleil .bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes,mal de dos, mal du siècle... je sais ce que c'est aussi, j'ai eu la chance de connaître une éthiopathe qui m'a vraiment débloqué et je vais la voir de temps en temps mais franchement elle m'a vraiment fait un miracle. J'en ai discuté avec un kiné et il m'a dit : il suffit qu'elle ait réussi à bouger un tout petit peu un os!!!en tout cas je suis vraiment soulagée, je lavais ma maison avec mon seau sur une chaise, je ne pouvais plus me baisser!!!par contre si jaspée a une solution miracle.... je prends. Mon frère est en  arrêt depuis une semaine pour une hernie discale, il a fait une infiltration hier mais pour l'instant pas trop de résultat, on verra demain. Sinon ici temps d'automne avec légère pluie..veinarde vahick qui a du beau temps!!!bonne soirée,soigne toi bien isa, je pense que tu as besoin de repos.... facile à dire!!!!

----------


## catis

oh voui,du repos???c'est quoi cette bête là????
Aujourd'hui,arrachage de patates....je ne sais pas comment j'ai pu faire ça tout l'après midi,et je n'ose pas penser à l'etat dans lequel je vais être demain pour mon marché...
mais personne ne lefera à maplace,je dois le faire,donc j'y vais,à grand coup d'antiinflamatoires et d'antalgiques,et en avant marche!!!
Et je ne connais aucune solution miracle contre les hernies discales,le repos peut-être?changer de boulot,c'est le conseil qu'on me donne,mais j'ai déjà changé de boulot...alors...
sinon,ce soir j'ai lachement capturé hermine dans le noir et je lui ai fait un gros gros bisou sur son bec,elle n"a rien dit,elle s'apprivoise doucement...

----------


## jaspée

jaspée n'a pas de solution mirace, elle a appris quelques petites choses dernièrement mais c'est encore du domaine de l'essai...
pour la hernie discale... c'est avant tout : REPOS  ensuite, tu as l'infiltration et enfin l'intervention.... pas top ce genre de saleté...
 ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, tortoutes, vous avez bien lu...isa a lachement capturé ma cane!!!en plus un baiser sur le bec!!!non mais c'est quoi cela. Je ne vais pas me laisser faire, c'est ma cane, elle n'avait qu'à pas me l'attribuer. Je vais tout de suite faire une demande de co voiture : gorres-lille pour cane blanche!!!!!sinon jaspée même si c'est à l'essai peux tu me dévoiler tes petits trucs??? on ne sait jamais en mp si tu veux et si tu as le temps. Sinon ce matin ciel bleul breton!!!mais non breton impossible ...bleu provence, c'est mieux non?on a déjà plus chaud?bref je pense avoir une belle journée après la pluie incessante d'hier,je ne suis même pas allée à Lille voir la fête Lille 3000...après ils diront que les caisses sont vides..;sans commentaires, bon dimanche tortoutes

----------


## vahick

POUR UNE RARE FOIS , tu as raison chantal hier pluie et ce matin ......humide !!!et oui il arrive qu'il pleuve aussi en bretagne pour satisfaire la nature qui a soif !!!mais ça " attriste" les dernières roses elles baissent le nez et c'est un peu contrariant pour les toutous qui ne peuvent jouer dans le jardin , ils sortent juste pour satisfaire leurs besoins et malgré ça merci l'odeur des poilus mouillés !!!!je pense à isa et cathy à leur marché !!!bon dimanche à ttes

----------


## jaspée

33 millimètres de flotte pour nous hier !! le jardin est trempé et la crevettouille pestouille s'est soulagée dans la maison ! elle adore l'eau et nage volontiers... mais alors la pluie... :: 
dommage que la piscine de vahick n'etait pas en place, elle serait deja remplie !! et gertrude-hermine y tournerait en rond !!
quoique question piscine... avec les allers retours des loulous... ma maison ressemble à une annexe de la piscine municipale !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Rebonjour, ben alors vahick tu vas t'y mettre aussi, me critiquer ....je n'ai rien fait on m'a pris ma cane!!!! je plaisante bien sûr, il fait très beau dans le grand nord, ciel bleu et soleil qui chauffe encore bien, je viens de pendre une lessive dehors et il faisait chaud.. pas comme en été mais très bien pour la saison, alors à ce soir pour les nouvelles du marché d'isa qui j'espère aura un peu moins mal au dos.... bon app à tortoutes

----------


## catis

oui,mon dos va un peu mieux,cath me met une huile essentielle de je ne sais quoi dessus,un truc qui pue le vieux tabac froid,une horreur,mais très efficace contre la douleur.Par-contre,qu'est-ce que je pue....mais bon....mes canes s'en fichent....
Sinon,marché pourris hier avec la flotte,et super aujourd'hui,avec moins de flotte mais un peu quand même,j'ai été la seule àbosser autant,des envies escargots de partout....plus une grosse commande...donc bellejournée....
Bon,jefile faire latraite de mes  douces,bbbbbiiiiiises,isa.

----------


## vahick

j'espère les filles que vous avez reçu la photo d'hermine avec ses deux copines en habit de gala !!!!trop chouette la cocotte . bonne nuit

----------


## jaspée

> j'espère les filles que vous avez reçu la photo d'hermine avec ses deux copines en habit de gala !!!!trop chouette la cocotte . bonne nuit


oui, j'ai vu !! magnifique, et du coup, je l'ai transmise à chantal !!!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines et merci pour ce super show!!!! on va pouvoir monter un spectacle avec notre dresseuse de choc ISA!!!! il faudra réserver les places longtemps d'avance!!!!! et vendre nos entrées au maximum pour renflouer la caisse de la dompteuse!!!! bisous bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

Bon,je viens peu sur le post car je suis en panne d'ordi,j'ai repris mon vieux et j'ai la curieuse impression d'être revenue en bas débit,c'est vous dire,une horreur,une plombe entre deux pages,de quoi tout passer par la fenêtre...
Sinon,aujourd'hui j'ai fait un achat,un brancard...un brancard  d'occase,complet avec son support,pour 80 euros,pour mettre ma vitrine dessus et ne plus avoir à la porter,car c'est elle qui me flingue le dos...donc bricolage en vue....
Et pour mes finances,je vais bosser tout novembre dans ma grosse tournée,alors ça ir,pas la peine de martyriser mes pôôôves canes....sur le film,c'est des oies,bien plus maleables,pas mes canes....

----------


## vahick

oui oui bien sûr je sais bien que ce ne sont pas des canes mais des oies seulement il y a quelques ressemblances non ? attend il faut te suivre isa tu es infirmière et tu nous dis que tu as acheté un brancard c'est quoi par rapport à une vitrine ? bonne nuit les petits . bises

----------


## catis

je vous ferais des photos,en fait je vais fixer une planche à la place du lit,fixer ma petite vitrine dessus,et pour entrer et sortir de la voiture,comme c'est un brancard,j'aurais des roulettes,vous avez déjà vu des brancards,non?les pieds descendent en sortant du vehicule,et remontent en entrant dans le vehicule,donc, au marché ,ma vitrine sera sur sa planche,avec un tablier pour cacher les roues, marqué escargots,et je n'aurais plus à la porter,elle roulera directement...
En general je me deglingue tous les We à porter cette vitrine et sa table,et là tout sera sur roulettes.
Sinon,leo a tué un rat la nuit dernière,on l'a retrouvé raide dans le bureau,m'etonne pas qu'il a parfois des plaies profondes qui ont du mal à guerir,notre chat est un tueur de rats.Désolée pour les fans de rats,là il s'agit de rats des champs sauvages,pas de gentil petits apprivoisés.d'ailleurs c'etait une ratte.Mignon,notre titou...
Au fait,et les nouvelles de noe?tu fait quoi jaspée,je m'y etait attachée à ce tiot,j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il devient...sans eros et leo il restait ici,les filles n'auraient rien dit...
sinon,si vous voulez venir deguiser nos canes,je vous laisserai faire,et déjà les attraper...
Big bisous,isa.

----------


## vahick

merci isa je ne pensais évidément pas à un vrai brancard car je ne voyais pas quel relation ça avait avec une vitrine mais ça y est j'ai bien compris alors bon bricolage tu as de l'imagination c'est bien .
quand à ce brave léo il fait son boulot de chat le genre " trotte - menu " n'a pas mon assentiment pour polluer le maison comme il l'avait fait il y a quelque temps en squattant ma cheminée qui servait de placard !!! bisous

----------


## jaspée

Petit Noé va bien ma belle isa, il s'est fait plein de copains et ronronne comme un moteur de bagnole bien rodé !! il est passé de la vie de chat sauvage à la vie de chat de salon... elle est pas belle la vie ?? bon, et vos vacances les filles, faudra attendre décembre ou janvier ?? ::

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir ou bonjour les filles !! 

Je n'i pas été très présente depuis une quinzaine car je suis allée faire du "gardiennage" de petite fille de  trois ans, car ma belle fille a une grossesse qui avance et la demoiselle en l'absence de son papa est abominaffreux avec tout le monde sauf qu'aec Manou elle file mieux droit.
ce sont des petits bonheurs quand même, je joue à la dinette, joue à la oupée d'ailleurs j'ai avancé la garde robe du poupon car quand son p'tit frère sera là elle fera comme moman......
Le papa pendant ce temps est en formation (cours de plongée) z'ont la belle vie les z'hommes? et bien sûr la formation se situe à Toulon.....comme si c'était pas possible plus près !!!
En fin je me ^lains mais pas trop....
depuis mon retour ma Bombasse fait le mur et se sauve dans la rue courre après les voitures donc j'ai acheté du grillage  à mailles serrées d'un cm de c^té e avec mon grillage en plae et avec une aiguille de tapisserie je coud !!!!!! entre deux averses.
Noé est le minou sauvée par Isa et récupéré par toi Jaspée......une photo pour voir sa bouille de mimi de famille.
BON comme le courant re fonctionne je vais faire tourner les machines. En panne depuis hier matin suite à l'implosion d'un transfo au Givre tout le canton a été privé de courant.
Bonne uit  !!!

----------


## catis

oui,on veut une photo....
Sinon,notre venue est toujours prevue à la même date,mais comme je ne sais pas encore si on va trouver de quoi s'occuper de nos bêtes,je n'ai pas réservé pour la traversée....et si on ne trouve personne,ce sera pareil  pour les mois à venir,ça voudra dire bloquées ici définitivement...et plus de vacances....il me faudrait une bonne âme pour s'occuper de nos bestioles,et en qui j'ai confiance,pas simple,on cherche,on cherche....mon père viendra pour chats chiens,mais ni perroquet,ni traite des chêvres,ni nettoyage du poulailler....
On pense emmener tana,ça lui ferait un chien de moins...mais ça ne règle pas le problême des autres bêtes.Et elles ne peuvent pas rester 4 jours sans soins.Compliqué les bêtes .
Voilà ou on en est,on maintiens du 17  soir au 20 au soir,mais rien de possible pour le moment...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoures, manou enfin de retour!!sinon le petit noe me semble avoir été adopté ou est resté chez Jaspée? c'est vrai qu'il était très mimi!! sinon bravo Isa, quelle ingénieuse celle-là alors!!mais comme vous pouvez le remarquer..; une idée géniale pour qu'elle en fasse moins!!je vais prendre 10 cartons rouge!!!sinon je connais une kiné qui avec une table de kiné ou d'hopital avait fait une table salon (position basse) et table salle à manger (position haute), les invites n'ont pas besoin de se déplacer pour passer à table après l'apéro!!!et avec une nappe sur la table, on ne voit rien, pas folle la guêpe non plus hein??? bref en résumé toutes les personnes du monde médical sont...............super!!!!bisous, bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## catis

Non,Noe est en FA à Nantes ,pas chez jaspée,c'est pour ça que je réclame des photos,s'il etait chez jaspée,je le verrais la semaine prochaine si tout va bien,puisqu'on est invitées...reste à trouver la nounou pour nos bêtes...

----------


## vahick

et dans tout ça je ne vois pas la piscine !!!!!

----------


## jaspée

noé est en FA à coté de nantes chez une dame qui recueille des chatons et les met à l'adoption une fois sociabilisé et remis sur pied ! S'il etait chez moi, je crois que mes razmotts l'aurait confondu avec un lapin !!  :: 
venez sans toutou les filles, je réponds pas du comportement de saxo chez lui avec ses bébés... chez vous, c'st pas pareil, il est pas à la maison...  ::

----------


## catis

bon,ecoute,on verra,mon père ne se sent déjà pas avec deux,alors trois il ne voudra pas...on rediscutera de notre venue suivant les solutions trouvées,mais on n'en a encore aucune,du coup ni pour les chiens ni pour les poules,ni pour doudoune,ni pour les chevaux chêvres, ça va être dur d'en trouver d'ici une semaine...ou même un mois...on est vraiment coincées.
Pour la baignoire,je suis coincée,trop de boulot ici,et trouver 3 ou 4 heures d'une journée pour aller la chercher est bien compliqué,sans doute plus tard,mais comme je vais bosser tout novembre,ça va sans doute repousser à après,c'est à dire lorsqu'on a le temps,donc janvier....je ne peux rien promettre avant,désolàe,mais là on a trop de boulot,la moitié des escargots devraient être ramassés et on a ramassé 15 caisses(sur 200 environ)c'est dire....mon dos en vrac m'a complêtement fichu mon ramassage en l'air,et cath a un gros kyste synovial douloureux sur la main gauche qui la paralyse beaucoup...on est bien barrées toutes les deux....
Du coup je n'ai toujours pas réservé la traversée... comme je reste trop dans le  doute....bien compliquée notre vie....

----------


## vahick

mais y'a plus rien bon chez ces gamines qu'est - ce qui va rester d'utilisable à mon âge ?????bon je vais ranger la piscine elle me bousille l'herbe et la haie !!!! bon courage les estropiées !!!!! bises

----------


## catis

mais non,je blague,on devrait venir en début de semaine prochaine,on sera en """vacances"""",enfin,façon de parler,en tous les cas après le 14....c"est tout,je te raconte des blagues...
Zé récupéré mon ordi.....
Sinon,des nouvelles de lula,elle a oté son collier cette nuit et elle s'est bien éclatée jusqu'à ce que cath arrive....soit de longues heures à fureter partout....monsieur a essayé de la rattraper,mais niet!!!au premier coup de sifflet de cath elle est arrivée en courrant....j'irais tôt demain voir s'il ne lui a pas donné une rouste....vivemnet la tutelle et le placement des deux vieux...que je récupère et replace ces deux amours de louloutes,avec un panier au chaud....

----------


## vahick

tu en as de drôles de blagues isa alors ton dos, la main de cathy tt ça ce sont des histoires ? ta venue en janvier aussi ? dis moi car quand il ne pleuvra plus je garerai la piscine !!!! bonne soirée , bonne nuit , caresses à ts les poilus .

----------


## catis

si,mon dos est en vrac et la main de cath bien douloureuse,mais il en a toujours été ainsi pour moi,j'ai toujours mal au dos,depuis des années,et même si j'ai une crise vraiment plus douloureuse actuellement j'espère bien que mes antiinflamatoires vont finir par la faire passer.Je suis déjà mieux qu'il y a une semaine .En tous les cas ,ça ne m'empêchera pas de conduire,et puis si j'ai trop mal je prendrais un gros antalgique pour pouvoir venir.
Bon,rien dormis à cause de la pluie battante de cette nuit,supeeer...on se croirai dans l'nord...non,il fait pas si froid....hein chantal?
non,ce qui m'ennuie c'est que la pluie m'empêche de ramasser mes patates,de changer la plastique de couverture du poulailler,de vider les goutières et j'en passe....pourvut que ça s'arrête un jour.

----------


## jaspée

a qui le dis tu ?? mes z'amours de poilus se transforment en poissons !! la pluie d'orage de cette nuit a transformé le garage en piscine !! saxo aime s'y reposer à l'abri de l'agitation des razmots et son gros coussin est imbibé !!
J'ai demandé à la dame hier de m'envoyer des photos de noé ! sachant qu'il est en pleine forme, je pense qu'on va relancer son post pour l'adoption !! si quelqu'un est interessé....  ::

----------


## vahick

ICI LA PLUIE AUSSI bien sûr dirons les mauvaises langues puisque nous sommes en Bretagne !!!alors isa je repose la question arriverez - vous à trouver le temps de venir chercher la piscine ou je la range jusqu'en janvier ? bien sûr si vous venez vous êtes gentilles de m'apporter tt ce que vous avez de dispo en oeufs , légumes etc .....sortis des concombres avec qui je suis fâchée !!!! bises bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

mais ,je t'ai dis qu'on viendra en début de semaine....ah la la ,ça rend sourd.....oui,je pourrais t'emmener: des salades(romaine,chioggia,iceberg,batavia rouge et blonde,roquette),des tomates(grosses de toutes les couleurs,cerises...),des betteraves,des haricots demi secs entiers ou ecossés,des aromatiques(thym,laurrier,estragon,menthe,persil,c  iboulette,coriandre),et peut-être des courgettes,des haricots verts,et sans doute d'autres choses auxquel je ne pense pas...mais je n'ai pas de concombre,même si j'aime beaucoup cette bête là,j'ai raté mes semis,enfin,les souris me les ont bouffés....voilà,tu fera tes courses et me dira...
Quant à saxo,avec son plumage plutôt déplumé,il va prendre froid à nager dans sa piscine privée...j'espère que tu lui chauffe l'eau...
Et ouiii des photos de noe,on veut voir notre bébé d'amour....il faudra lui faire un post et raconter son courage de stoppeur de voiture avec le nez....


- - - -

----------


## vahick

bonsoir isa bien sûr que j'ai lu que tu viendrai début de semaine mais j'ai cru que tu parlais à jaspée où vous devez aller en vacances et non à moi mais ne viens quand même pas avec un wagon de bouffe je suis seule !!!!bonne nuit bisous

----------


## catis

est-ce que l'une de vous saurais me dire comment on telecharge des nouvelles polices de caractère du web vers open office?j'ai tout tenté et là je craaaaque....

----------


## jaspée

non, aucune idée la dessus... me sers de word...  ::

----------


## catis

ou vers word,on a aussi word et on se sert aussi de word....mais les polices sont insuffisantes,je trouve plein de polices à charger et je ne sais pas comment les faire aller dans la base de données....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment, la course contre la course mais toujours se plaindre ne sert à rien donc.. en plus ce matin super beau ciel bleu malgré la première gelée!!! on était bien dans son lit!!!!J'attends avec impatience l'arrivée de mon petit pépère espagnol le week end prochain, bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz à tortoutes

----------


## vahick

contente d'avoir des nouvelles je trouvais le post bien silencieux . ici aussi ce matin gd bleu mais voilà que le vent apporte son lot de nuages , depuis hier j'ai mis la chaudière en route et ma nounouche a retrouvé l'endroit où passent les tuyaux du chauffage , elle a raison c'est bon pour les vieilles articulations la chaleur .ce matin j'ai cueilli mes derniers bouquets de roses , dalhias , asters ça met du soleil ds la maison quand il devient rare dehors !!! ::  bon dimanche les filles .

----------


## Moumoune83

Juste un petit coucou à Catis pour lui dire que Chelsea est revenue à l'adoption... PFFFFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !!! 
je viens de m'apercevoir que depuis dimanche dernier, mon identifiant et mon pot de passe n'était plus mémorisé et que je passais qu'en visiteur.
gros vent, fortes pluies depuis hier soir..le soleil revient timidement, l température a bien chuté.
Du coup les feuilles tombent et cela sent vraiment l'automne.
chelsea c'est ki ???

----------


## vahick

je crois que chelsea c'est une femelle rot qu'isa aurait bien accueillie si cathy avait été d'accord !!!!bonne soirée manou

----------


## catis

cath pourrait accepter,le souçis qu'on a c'est qu'eros est une grosse brute alors que chelsea est la douceur incarnée,on a peur qu'il lui saute dessus et qu'elle ne sache se défendre.Avec shouky ,ulysse lui sautait dessus quand elle agressait les autres chiens,et je pense que ce n'est pas etranger à sa tetraplégie.Bon,c'etait ulysse,pas eros,double de poids...mais jeu de brute aussi.
J'ai beaucoup pensé à chelsea ces jours-çi,je le sentais venir,je le savais.J'ai toujours su que cette chienne m'attendait,c'est terrible comme impression.La nouvelle ne m'a pas surprise.Et me voilà fort dépourvue....
Cath dit oui,elle a juste peur pour elle,eros joue comme une brute...
Bon,je lui prevois un regime spécial,monsieur est hyper actif,il va donc tracter la charrette à chien, et faire de l'agility,je lui prepare un parcours,ça va me faire courrir et c'est bien....je pense qu'il deviendra plus calme....

----------


## catis

on devrait avoir des nouvelles interressantes bientôt...ça se précise....mais chut...je ne dirais rien...
Bon,là je file à l'hôpital,une amie a fait une mauvaise chute de velo,je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait  se faire aussi mal en chutant de velo....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Juste un petit coucou à Catis pour lui dire que Chelsea est revenue à l'adoption... PFFFFFFFFFFFFF


bien sûre,ça a un peu à voir avec la dernière nouvelle,merçi moumoune.....

----------


## catis

*Chelsea - 5 ans - sous contrat rottweiler adoption*
  



Aller à la page : *1*, 2 

Auteur
Message

*aurore*
Attention au maître !





Nombre de messages: 17534
Age: 32
Localisation: proche de Tours (37)
Emploi: Commerce
Date d'inscription: 07/07/2009

Vous
Dans la protection animal je suis: Rien, je suis inscris parceque j’aime le rott
L'association (pour bénévoles et responsables): 

Sujet: Chelsea - 5 ans - sous contrat rottweiler adoption   Sam 2 Juin 2012 - 13:09
   



*Je diffuse:*

*Citation:*

CHELSEA , femelle rottweiler de 5 ans , 
ok mâles et femelles , 
ok chats 
et ok enfants , 
un amour de chiens très sportive et très câline 

condition d'adoption :

- pré et post visites adoptions obligatoire
- casier judiciaire vierge
- être titulaire de l'attestation de détention de chiens de catégories
- avoir une assurance responsabilité civile prenant en charges les chiens de 2eme catégories

contact : moi meme :

tel : 06.79.23.75.55
fixe : 02.53.49.80.61
n° siret : 751 491 499 00016
adresse mail : association.rottweiler.ado​ption@hotmail










_________________
*Les membres d'un forum sont comme les perles d'un collier, chacun des membres venant faire briller l'ensemble d'un éclat différent. 
Leur assemblage en fait un bijou qui m'est précieux entre tous ....*




_Aux qualités qu'on exige d'un chien, connaissez-vous beaucoup de maîtres qui soient dignes d'être adoptés_ ? Beaumarchais



Nouveau site du Collectif Contre la Categorisation des Chiens (4C): http://www.collectif-4c.org/



 
 



*rico28*
Rottoto puppy




Nombre de messages: 128
Age: 35
Localisation: saint denis d'orques,72 sarthe
Date d'inscription: 06/04/2008

Vous
Dans la protection animal je suis: Responsable d’un refuge, d’une association
L'association (pour bénévoles et responsables): rottweiler adoption

Sujet: Re: Chelsea - 5 ans - sous contrat rottweiler adoption   Jeu 14 Juin 2012 - 16:22
   



bon voila je prend enfin 2 mn pour vous mettre les photos de la magnifique chelsea :



désolé pour les premières photos qui sont flou 







































bon voila je pense qu'après ces quelques (lol) clichés ont peu dire et affirmer que la belle chelsea est ok chats ! lol 

et voila quelques photos de la belle qui joue avec un des kong de mes gros :








Je vous met quelques photos,prises en juin ou juillet chez eric,de chelsea....






- - - Mise à jour - - -


*Chelsea - 5 ans - sous contrat rottweiler adoption*
  



Aller à la page : *1*, 2 

Auteur
Message

*aurore*
Attention au maître !





Nombre de messages: 17534
Age: 32
Localisation: proche de Tours (37)
Emploi: Commerce
Date d'inscription: 07/07/2009

Vous
Dans la protection animal je suis: Rien, je suis inscris parceque jaime le rott
L'association (pour bénévoles et responsables): 

Sujet: Chelsea - 5 ans - sous contrat rottweiler adoption   Sam 2 Juin 2012 - 13:09
   



*Je diffuse:*

*Citation:*

CHELSEA , femelle rottweiler de 5 ans , 
ok mâles et femelles , 
ok chats 
et ok enfants , 
un amour de chiens très sportive et très câline 

condition d'adoption :

- pré et post visites adoptions obligatoire
- casier judiciaire vierge
- être titulaire de l'attestation de détention de chiens de catégories
- avoir une assurance responsabilité civile prenant en charges les chiens de 2eme catégories

contact : moi meme :

tel : 06.79.23.75.55
fixe : 02.53.49.80.61
n° siret : 751 491 499 00016
adresse mail : association.rottweiler.ado​ption@hotmail










_________________
*Les membres d'un forum sont comme les perles d'un collier, chacun des membres venant faire briller l'ensemble d'un éclat différent. 
Leur assemblage en fait un bijou qui m'est précieux entre tous ....*




_Aux qualités qu'on exige d'un chien, connaissez-vous beaucoup de maîtres qui soient dignes d'être adoptés_ ? Beaumarchais



Nouveau site du Collectif Contre la Categorisation des Chiens (4C): http://www.collectif-4c.org/



 
 



*rico28*
Rottoto puppy




Nombre de messages: 128
Age: 35
Localisation: saint denis d'orques,72 sarthe
Date d'inscription: 06/04/2008

Vous
Dans la protection animal je suis: Responsable dun refuge, dune association
L'association (pour bénévoles et responsables): rottweiler adoption

Sujet: Re: Chelsea - 5 ans - sous contrat rottweiler adoption   Jeu 14 Juin 2012 - 16:22
   



bon voila je prend enfin 2 mn pour vous mettre les photos de la magnifique chelsea :



désolé pour les premières photos qui sont flou 







































bon voila je pense qu'après ces quelques (lol) clichés ont peu dire et affirmer que la belle chelsea est ok chats ! lol 

et voila quelques photos de la belle qui joue avec un des kong de mes gros :








Je vous met quelques photos,prises en juin ou juillet chez eric,de chelsea....

----------


## Moumoune83

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## manou 85

Bah dis donc elle est super copine avec les matous !! 

UN air de coquine.

Belle fifille toute gracieuse et amicale avec tous   ::  a croire que !!!! ::

----------


## jaspée

elle est MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   FONCEZ LA CHERCHER... et je vous pardonnerais de ne pas venir me voir.... car je sens que cela va etre remis à une date ultérieure.....   ::

----------


## vahick

super fifille elle a vraiment une bonne bouille , elle ne sera pas dépaysée avec léo !!!! dis - moi isa dans tt ça la piscine ??????

----------


## jaspée

> super fifille  dis - moi isa dans tt ça la piscine ??????


va en falloir une deuxieme pour les poilus !!!

----------


## vahick

bof ils iront barboter avec les canards !!!! bonne soirée à ttes et caresses aux poilus

----------


## catis

Je viens d'envoyer le formulaire d'adoption,oui,ça se précise fortement....demain,je contacte l'assurance,j'ai sa date de naissance et son no de puce,retrouver l'attestation d'aptitude de cath qui doit-être dans la papiers de shoukette,on aura tout...
Pour la piscine ça se fera sans doute demain,et pour venir chez jaspée,on est en pourparler pour que cath y aille seule(pour cause mon mal de mer chronique,prendre le bateau m'angoisse avant que je sois dedans,et je vais être malade les 24h suivante,et re au retour....jaspée le sait,c'est ma grosse crainte,et dans ce cas j'irais chercher chelsea plus vite,mais elle peut attendre quelques jours....
Cath a besoin de repos ,plus que moi,donc discussions....
Surtout que le deal c'est chelsea,ok mais tu construit la veranda,je vais devoir me mettre au boulot rapido....c'est pour le sêchage des chiens....voilà les news,ça bouge en bretagne...

----------


## vahick

attention isa je ne suis pas là demain matin j'ai de sacrés problèmes avec ma stomie j'ai RV avec l'infirmière stomato après je ne bougerai pas je vous attends . mais dis moi comment tu fais quand tu vas à la pêche avec ton papa pour ton mal de mer ????je suis contente pour ta gentille chelsea qui va enfin connaître un lieu plein d'amour avec de super maitresses !!!!bonne nuit . bises

----------


## catis

sur les petits bateaux,à l'air,je ne suis pas malade.De même,sur des gros bateaux,si je peux rester dehors ,à l'air,ça va.Mais si la mer est difficile et que je dois rentrer à l(interieur,alors là je vomise....De même dans le petit bateau de mon père,je ne peux pas aller dans la cabine,pourtant toute petite,pas possible de me retrouver enfermée;je dois respirer l'air frais et voir l'horizon...Et en ce moment je ne suis pas certaine de pouvoir voyager dehors,si je suis assurée de pouvoir alors j'irais,c'est jaspée qui me dira.Elle connait ses bateuax....j'attends donc qu'elle me dise...si je peux absolument toujours être dehors,qu'elle que soit la mer...par contre ,cath n'a pas du tout le  mal de mer,mais alors jamais...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,on viendra en soirée,pas le matin,trop de boulot ici.

----------


## manou 85

Cela se précise drolement  positivement.

On attend des photos de cette bellotte chez vous avec le roi Léo !!!

je viens de me piquer un coup de nerf après une meuf qui se plaint que son chien est agressif......bah oui sotir à onze mois d'un élevage, en chenil toute la journée, pas élevé par sa mère et pas d'adulte référent + une maitresse ignare et voilà un jeune matin bien désorienté et craintif.
De plus cette gourde l'a mené chez un speudo éducateur qui casse du BA tous les week ends.   P.......g   j'ai les boules

----------


## vahick

ne t'énerve pas manou c'est mauvais pour la santé et pense aussi que tt le monde ne comprend pas nos gentils compagnons !!!!
ça y est on va pouvoir admirer hermine dans ses évolutions isa est venue chercher la piscine qui va se remplir gratis avec ce qui dégringole du ciel !!aller bonne nuit les copines

----------


## catis

Ne t'ennerve pas manou,tu sais pourquoi chelsea a été reabandonnée?après 5 jours d'adoption?
Parce-qu'elle tire en laisse au départ car fofolle,et madame sa nouvelle maitresse s'est fait mal au dos,elle ne peut pas la garder...de plus il y a trou dans le grillage et elle passe chez le voisin.
Dans ce cas,on ne bouche pas le trou du grillage,ce serait trop facile,on n'achète pas un licol d'education à la marche au pied,ce serait trop difficile,on reabandonne la chienne.Au bout de 5 jours.Là aussi il y a de quoi s'ennerver.
Un chien ça s'eduque,à n'importe quel âge.Et quand on reçoit un chien on bouche les trous de fuite....
Chelsea n'etait pas parfaite,incroyable,non?
Voilà,c'est la PA,on s'ennerve,on s'ennerve,et on va finir avec un ulcère à l'estomac,ça ne sert à rien....ne t'ennerve pas manou
Bon,reste à placer la piscine sous le toit,elle devrait se remplir seule.J'attends cath.Je ne sais pas ou elle est partie....

----------


## manou 85

Bah me suis calmée mais je monte vite en température !!! une vraie cocotte minute.

Le chien parfait n'existe pas mais la connerie humaine y a des palmes à distribuer.
parait que nous sommes d'essence supérieure !!!  bah c'est pas vrai.
eux ne parlent pas mais se font bien comprendre !!!

Vent impressionnant ce matin. de nouveaux panneaux ont poussé au bord des routes du bord de mer :

chaussée à forts risques d'algues.
Ca glisse !!!

allez bonne journée à l'abri car là c'est la mousson...

----------


## jaspée

il y a un gros bateau qui passe ou tu peux mettre le nez au vent ma belle isa... mais en ce moment il est en arret technique jusqu'à la fin du mois ! 
je récupère ma soeur et ses loupiots le dernier week end d'octobre pour les vacances scolaires ! donc, je vous attends entre les 2.... dites moi... 
contente qu'hermine/gertrude ait sa piscine ! c'est cool !!elle va devenir une pro de la natation !  :: 
Coté temps, c'st un temps breton  :: ... ca mouille grave et on se sent pousser des nageoires !!   ::

----------


## catis

on devait partir demain,le problême est que mon père ne veux pas rester ici ,il veut emmener les chiens chez lui.C'est bien pour eux,mais du coup je n'ai pas de solution pour les autres bêtes.Du coup cath voulait venir seule,que je reste m'occuper des bêtes,mais sur une courte durée,genre une journée,ou une 1/2....mais comme elle est crevée et que la tempête  nous empêche de dormir,elle n'a pas le courage.....
Je pense qu'on va remettre à plus tard,parce-que la semaine prochaine on ramasse tous nos escargots et on a du boulot en vue...il faut qu'on arrive à se reposer cette semaine.
Sinon,je pense aller chercher chelsea dés que eric m'aura donné son feu vert(je ne sais pas s'il veut une previsite,ça ne me derrange nullement,vous vous en doutez bien,mais il ne faudrait pas que ça me retarde trop,je peux y aller jusqu'à samedi,après c'est escargots,escargots,escargots....et un peu les cèpes avec les chiens aussi...)Je vais tacher de le joindre ce soir.
mais pour ton cailloux ça sera compliqué cette fois.
Par contre,une amie voisine a eu un accident de velo assez grave,et c'est un voisin celibataire qui nourrit les chevaux...j'ai fait connaissance lors de la visite de la marechal ferrand lundi pour une jument de notre amie,il connait bien les chevaux,je compte le revoir,parce-que lui,ce serait super,il habite à coté,mais je ne le connait pas encore assez pour lui demander pour cette fois...mais je pense que ça va s'arranger pour l'avenir....il a des chiens aussi.Donc,dés qu'on décidera de venir,ce sera plus simple si on a quelqu'un sous la main.voilà....

----------


## manou 85

Ce serait génial !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce serait génial !!!!

----------


## vahick

je ne vous ai pas raconté la réaction de ma louloute quand elle a entendu arriver la voiture d'Isa hier elle était ..... terrorisée sûrement de mauvais souvenirs du mois de Juillet où elle a été hébergée pendant que j'étais à l'hopital !!!! tu vois isa moi zossi je sais raconter des blagues !!!! car bien sûr c'est une blague grossière en réalité awaï lui a sauté dans les bras !!!! c'est la première fois que je la voyais mettre ses grosses papattes sur les épaules de quelqu'un , elle était HEUREUSE de revoir sa nounou chien et ce matin quand j'ai repris la caisse en plastique elle n'arrêtait pas d'y chercher de bonnes odeurs . je viens d'aller prendre des photos de la mer " un peu " agitée avec les gdes marées je ne m'en lasse pas . bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## catis

je vais aller chercher chelsea demain après midi,le dossier est complet,eric semble ne pas vouloir faire de prévisite chez nous,je ne comprends pas pourquoi,on aime bien les visites,nous....moumoune a agit pour le rassurer,il a dû comprendre qu'on est des tarées des bêêêtes.
Sinon,on rentre de balade chiens,on est allées avec eux s'occuper des chats de la voisine,mais je les ai tenus dehors.A travers les bois,belle balade de deux heures dans les bois....ils vont bien dormir ce soir....et nous aussi...avec un bon feu dans la cheminée....
je suis en train de remplir la piscine d'hermine....j'ai hâte de la voir dedans nager,ce sera trop chouette...;

----------


## jaspée

pas de prévisite... parce qu'il a peur que tu le laisse pas repartir tiens !! avec tous ces escargots à ramasser...  :: 
ok pour une prochaine fois les filles, une journée pour faire la route, et une demie journée de repos... c'est du délire !! restez avec vos escargots pour l'instant, mon caillou vous attendra bien encore un peu... sauf si on est submergé par les grandes marées !!  :: 
bisous les filles, m'en vais retrouver mes patients... et bienvenue à chelsea... j'ai hate de voir les photos !!!  ::

----------


## catis

et la trottinette....je viens de me commander la trottinette pour aller faire trottiner mes deux jeunots,eros...et chelsea,qui a 5 ans,mais bien moins dans sa tête...

----------


## Moumoune83

Yes, Yes, et re YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!
Trop contente, vous allez vous régalez, toutes et tous !

----------


## armance

::

----------


## catis

Tout va bien ,la louloute est adorable,elle n'a d'yeux que pour moi,enfin une fille qui  m'adore,j'en rêvais!!!!
Elle est en bas avec les gros,ça gronde à peine,pourtant on est rentrés tard...on a mis un fauteuil devant l'escalier,elle veut absolument monter,et comme elle dormait dans le lit avec eric,on voit très bien ce qu'elle cherche,et chez nous,pas de chien dans notre lit...on a déjà le chat.Il y a peine eu deux trois coup de gueule entre eros et elle dans la voiture,et avec les filles,pas   du tout de problême,c'etait bien eros le chiant du groupe,mais il s'est calmé.Elle est super gentille,rien à voir avec le crocorottferox,c'est la crême des crêmes.
Elle a passé tout le voyage à me lècher l'oreille droite,qui reviens très très propre,pas besoin de la nettoyer....moi qui rêvait d'une lèchouilleuse,je suis servie...c'est bisous,et rebisous....
Avec tana c'etait trop drôle,tana a grondé,puis dés qu'on l'a lachée,elle a voulut jouer avec chelsea,qui etait impressionnée par la bête,et a plutôt hésité...mais tout va bien et présage d'un futur plutôt facile...le groupe va vite trouver ses marques.Elle est plutôt cool et pas trop dominante,plutôt craintive...Voilà,un an après le départ de notre shouki,une nouvelle fifille rott bien mignonne,mais grasouillette.....les kms dans les bois vont lui faire du bien.

----------


## vahick

vraiment heureuse pour vous isa et cathy vous allez pouvoir donner à cette gentille rott tt le bonheur auquel elle aussi à droit et hermine elle a testé la piscine ou tu n'as pas eu le temps de l'installer ? au fait j'ai oublié de te le dire mais tu l'a sûrement vu il faut fermer le bouchon !!!! bonne nuit . bises

----------


## jaspée

super !! bienvenue jolie fifille, au royaume d'isa et de cath !  ::

----------


## catis

pour la piscine,elle est remplie,mais je ne l'ai pas encore vue dedans,malgrés mes cailloux  pour monter...ça va venir....
Quant à chelsea,elle a été très surprise par les chêvres,chevaux,a un peu  aboyé,puis plus.Pour les poules,elle a été surprise,a voulut s'approcher,a pris le jus,terminé,ces bêtes là ça pique...
Et autre surprise,on reviens d'une grande balade dans les bois,en vrac ,et bien madame ne connaissait pas l'eau d'un ruisseau,elle a beaucoup hésité avant de sauter dedans,puis elle s'est éclaté!!!mais alors éclaté,et je cours,et je saute,et je bouffe l'eau,et je me roule dedans,éclaté,une super découverte....et oui,on a un ruisseau autour de notre terrain ,c'est super pour les chiens qui aiment l'eau....et elle aime....
Autre découverte,les crottins,c'est super bon,si on manque de croquettes,on saura quoi donner....c'est bon aussi pour se rouler,un gros porcelet au retour....heureusement qu'on aime l'odeur du crottin,et qu'un peu sec ça ne sente pas trop.Je commençait à l'appeler pomponette pour son pompon sur la queue,mais je vais l'appeler peggy,ça lui ira mieu,on a déjà riri fifi loulou,il ne manquait que peggy pour notre troupeau de cochons.La veranda deviens urgente.

----------


## jaspée

génial ! il me tarde de voir ca de mes propres yeux !! éros s'est calmé à priori, il l'embête plus ??
hermine qui boude la piscine, on aura tout vu... elle aimait mieux son sia ? 
a quand une photo de groupe des 4 petits cochons ?
bisous  ::

----------


## catis

on a essayé de faire des photos du groupe,mais dur de rester groupir,ça saute partout ces bêteslà!!!!on attends le chargement de l'appareil.
Sinon,on est allées avec elle à la mairie la déclarer,pour bien montrer comme elle est dangereuse,elle a bizouillé tout les monde,surtout que je ne retrouve pas la muselière de shouki,donc on va à la mairie hors la loi,sans laisse et sans muselière,bravo!!!!ils ont vu la sale bête que s'est,qui mouille toutes les lunettes....
Voilà,donc les papiers pour obtenir son permis de détention sont partis.Elle est officièlement à nous,enfin,à cath,c'est elle  qui peut....je vais tacher de passer cette attestation d'aptitude,ce sera moins compliqué....

----------


## vahick

comment ne pas se réjouir et sourire en te lisant isa .!!!!! voilà un méchant rot placé !!!! on attend les photos pour faire sa connaissance parmi ses nouveaux copains . bonne journée . bises

----------


## Moumoune83

Essayez (sans vous commander bien sûr !) de donner des nouvelles à Eric, car il en avait gros sur la patate hier, quand je l'ai eu au téléphone ! (il avait perdu sa compagne de lit ... LOL)

----------


## vahick

j'aime bien les mystères mais qui est ce monsieur si triste de ne plus avoir la gentille chelsea dans son lit ? pourquoi ne l'a - t-il pas gardée ????

----------


## manou 85

Il a a sans doute déjà tout un stock  de poilus.

remarque à quans Chelsea dans le lit des filles !! les paris sont ouverts !!!!

C'est ellement féroce ces gros chiens !!!! la tête qu'ils vont faire les riverains !!

----------


## jaspée

impossible, la place est prise par Léo !! et tout le monde connait la terreur !! il règne en maitre incontesté sur la maison et la douce chelsea n'ira pas s'y frotter.... ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, pas trop de temps de venir sur rescue..; je suis super contente pour isa et cath et surtout pour chelsea!!! jaspée merci de toujour rappeler qu'hermine était gertrude et qu'isa me la reprise après me l'avoir donnée!!!! si elle gagne les jeux olympiques..; cela ne se passera pas comme cela. Sinon dimanche soir vers 20h je récupère mon petit pépère "espagnol" porte de versailles. Lundi je ne travaille pas pour qu'il s'habitue un peu dès le départ, je vous tiendrais au courant quand j'aurais le temps, bon week end tortoutes

----------


## Moumoune83

Le monsieur qui avait Chelsea dans son lit est Eric Marouani, président de l'association Rottweiler Adoption. C'est chez lui qu'elle était revenue, et il l'adore, mais il a toujours une floppée de chiens, entre les siens et ceux en transit... il n'était pas raisonnable qu'il la garde, mais il a un coup de coeur pour cette gentille chienne !

----------


## catis

Je vais appeler eric de suite.Chelsea est adorable,tout va bien,elle s'est tellement éclatée en balade qu'elle a  une petite douleur au posterieur gauche,à faire la fofolle!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

salut les filles je peux enfin me connecter  et repondre parce que je pouvais lire mais pas repondre   

pour eric je suis sure qu il est malgré tout heureux mais il les aime tant tout les loulous qui ppassent chez lui , il faudrait au moins 1 eric par département pour aider nos molosses d amour 
tu m as bien fait rire avec ta miss laveuse de lunettes , shouki peut etre fiere  de vous vous  offrez une chance a une de ses copinettes , et on sait les galeres des molosses , a quand une petite photo  au moins de la poupée tant pis si on a pas le groupe avec tant de grosses patates a rentrer dans un appareil photo dur dur 

l autre jour j ai vu que quelqu un cherchaait un chariot pour une beauceronne root du meme gabarit que shouki , a priori qui devrait remarcher mais a besoin de reprendre confiance , je sais plus qui a indiqué votre post  pour cette belle fiffille , gros bisous a toutes , j espere pouvoir me reconnecter sans probleme
 merci ::  les filles pour chelsea et eric , il en a tant a aider que chaque adoption ou fa est un gd ouf pour lui malgré les ptes larmichettes , c est un dur au coeur tendre le ricky  :: 








> Je vais appeler eric de suite.Chelsea est adorable,tout va bien,elle s'est tellement éclatée en balade qu'elle a une petite douleur au posterieur gauche,à faire la fofolle!!!

----------


## catis

ce soir on est allées au cinéma....na....au retour lameute ronflait;chelsea est venue faire un bisou,puis dodo...elle essaye encore de monter,mais non,ça n'arrivera pas,le haut est pour leo...
Bien contente pour le ti de chantal,tu nous mettra des photos?
Pour le chariot,oui,on me l'a demandé et j'ai dit oui,je veux bien le préter.Ce qui est couillon,c'est qu'hier j'etais à 75 km de chez la dame en train de récupérer chelsea,si j'avais su j'aurais apporté le charriot....
Oui,je prète volontier le matériel de shouki,à condition qu'on me le rende après usage,c'est tout,bien volontier....mais c'est du sur mesure et shouki faisait 35 kgs,pas grosse la fifille,donc pas pour de trop gros chien.Dans ce cas la chienne devrait rapidemment remarcher.Voilà,photo demain,mais je vais commencer à ramasser mes escargots,donc juste si je trouve 5 minutes.

----------


## michele

bah je pensais voir la belle chelsea en photos avec tes gros Isa !!!! 
merci encore pour le chariot pour la rototo ...elle va enfin pouvoir marcher
et perdre encore un peu de poids ça ne lui fera pas de mal !! 
Fidji (la noire) et Choumi (le ptit réunionnais) sont partis ds leur famille ..reste keepy
le x teskel beige !! ça fait un super vide ds la maison ..mais un peu moins de ménage et 
moins speed surtout !!!! bon we à toutes et gros bisous 
Michele et ses compagnons de route  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai vu les photos sur facebook , elle est vvachement belle la grosse et , ca a du etre super pratique de la monter dans la voiture apres son bain de boue , quelle cochonne , tu m etonnes que tu veuilles pas qu ils aillent sur le lit ,!!!! ::

----------


## michele

tu peux mettre le lien fb stp Fabienne ???? g rien vu !!!!!

----------


## catis

et en voilà une avec les 4,prise hier....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

elle ne le savait pas,mais elle aime beaucoup l'eau...

----------


## michele

oh super ...merci Isa !!!!!

----------


## catis

je m'eclate,je m'eclate!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mince,c'est quoi ça?dans son ancienne baignoire,pas encore vue dans la nouvelle....;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et aujourd'hui,sortie champignons dans les bois,elle a bien courru....toujours mal à une patte,mais ça ne l'empêche pas de cavaler comme une folle,on sent qu'elle a manqué de balades longues,elle se rattrape...;

----------


## jaspée

super les photos !!! elle est belle la mémère !! un peu rondouillarde.. c'est clair... mais elle est magnifique !!!!!  :: 
et gertrude dans sa baignoire.... un peu plus grande que le seau... elle y va progressivement  ::

----------


## catis

non,ce recipient ,ce n'est pas la baignoire,la baignoire est grande,1m40 de diamêtre,c'est un recipient de transition...que j'ai oté,on attends qu'elle aille dans le bain devant nous maintenant....je vais devoir lui faire une echelle....

----------


## vahick

merci pour ttes ces photos  de votre " ménagerie " c'est superbe .je comprends combien ma bibiche a dù apprécier sa vie parmi vous . c'est beau la liberté et les copains  mieux que le p'tit jardin de sa maîtresse!!!! bon we on attend maintenant les photos de gertrude - hermine dans sa piscine et du petit rescapé de chantal .

----------


## vidau fabienne

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/se...to_album_reply

- - - Mise à jour - - -

elle est vachement belle , c est une belle vraie rototo , je suis si contente pour eric , et chelsea bien sur mais chaque placement est si delicat pour ces loulous qu une belle adoption ca donne un nouvel elan de courage pour continuer a se battre

----------


## armance

Chelsea donc !!
Une anglaise ! Elle est superbe et l'intégration semble déjà faite : génial !
Et Léo comment ça se passe avec la miss?
Ah oui une véranda ça serait bien car pousser les murs c'est un peu dur!
Bref vous avez récupéré un poisson !!
Zavez vu quoi au cinéma?
Bisousssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss 
et au fan club tout autant
 et on attend avec impatience des news de l'espagnol qui migre dans le grand nord!

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les copines, superbes photos .... et ma gertrude quelle vedette quand même... je comprends pour Isa me l'a reprise...sinon le compte à rebours est commencé, demain à 20h je récupère mon "pépé" espagnol. Il doit être arrivé en France je pense dans le TARN ET GARONNE à Mazarin(82). Là certains adoptants vont directement chercher leurs chiens, les autres sont promenés puis on leur donne à manger, un petit dodo et demain matin aux aurores, rebalade en camion ou voiture pour les disperser chez les adoptants de tous les coins de France; il y en a 30, quel boulot, ce "petit" travail se renouvelle tous les mois par les bénévoles au détriment quelquefois de leur vie de famille, mais comme ils disent si c'est pour sauver des chiens.... c'est super, je ne savais que cela exisstait. Je vous mettrais des photos lundi et en attendant vivement demain...buenos noche!!!(je ne sais si c'est bon!!!! bizzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## catis

et une tite photo de leur première rencontre..chez eric.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une de peggy la cochonne,j'aurais dû me douter....

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah oui,pour repondre à armance,on est allées voir "les saveurs du palais",bon pour mon regime ça....je vais les perdre comment les quelques kgs qui me restent à perdre?

----------


## catis

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

au debut,là elle avait peur du gros!

----------


## vahick

elle a l'air super entreprenante la fifille eros semble assez surpris !!!!serait- ce la mare de boue de sterenn ? bonne nuit les filles

----------


## catis

la presentation s'est faite dans la sarthe,loin de la marre de sterenn.Puis je suis revenue avec les deux.
ça se passe bien,elle joue,et avec du metac**m elle semble avoir moins mal au train arrière,on va lui donner le même régime que les autres:chondroitine,glucosamine,et msn,plus metac**m en cas de crise,soit elle s'est juste fait mal en faisant la folle car un peu trop grasse et pas assez musclée,soit elle a un peu ou beaucoup de dysplasie et de forcer comme ça dans les bois déclanche des douleurs,Dans tous les cas,on va protéger ses articulations de suite et faire des efforts doucement(là c'est pas gagné,elle est toute fofolle d'être libre)
Elle a été bien surprise de me voir porter un round de foin avec le tracteur,cette grosse bête lui a fait peur.C'etait rigolo de la voir,elle crevait d'envie de venir me sauver,mais non,trop peur de la machine.Elle ne connait rien de la vie cette merdeuse....elle va vite apprendre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour chantal,ça y est,ça se rapproche.....plus qu'une dizaine d'heures....t'oubliera pas les photos...

----------


## armance

Cette merdeuse t'attendait ou plutôt vous attendait ! A t' elle un seul maitre ou est' elle aimable avec vous 2 pareillement?
Moi avec ma lulu c'est l'amour avec un grand A comme adoration (moi une anar....ni dieu ni maitre !!) et vous savez quoi ma Lulu elle sent tellement bon, comme un bonbon mélange café noisette !

----------


## jaspée

elle est trop mimi ta lulu armance ! elle a fait la paix avec nikita ou celle ci boude t elle toujours ?

----------


## vahick

ADORABLE TA PETITE BOULE DE POILS ARMANCE super une p'tiote qui sent le bonbon !!!chantal doit être en direction de la porte de versailles pour faire la connaissance de son petit compagnon , je me demande comment elle va le retrouver un dimanche soir sur le periph , pour celles qui ne connaissent pas c'est l'horreur la circulation !!!! bonne soirée .

----------


## jaspée

> ADORABLE TA PETITE BOULE DE POILS ARMANCE super une p'tiote qui sent le bonbon !!!chantal doit être en direction de la porte de versailles pour faire la connaissance de son petit compagnon , je me demande comment elle va le retrouver un dimanche soir sur le periph , pour celles qui ne connaissent pas c'est l'horreur la circulation !!!! bonne soirée .


tu m'etonnes.... bonjour l'horreur !! je lui souhaite bonne chance  ::

----------


## catis

voilà,il y en a qui adoptent des petites qui sentent le bonbon,moi j'ai adopté une grosse cochonne qui sent le crottin...
D'un autre coté,tu reviens nous voir quand,armance,je met ta jolie boule de poils qui sent le bonbon au défit de repartir d'ici en sentant toujours le bonbon...et d'être toujours blanche....
Sinon,on a bien les boules,un copain devait venir nous aider à ramasser nos escargots,et il ne viendra pas,la semaine va être dure à tout ramasser à deux....il n'a prevenu qu'aujourd'hui,il devait arriver demain,et encore parce-que j'ai envoyé un mail.Et maintenant trop tard pour trouver quelqu'un d'autre,j'ai refusé des wwoofers comme il devait venir,vraiment les boules.Ca va être dur!!!!mais bon,c'est la vie...

----------


## vahick

eh bien bon courage les filles j'espère que votre copain a une excuse sérieuse !!!pour moi rien de pire que les gens qui n'ont pas de parole . j'espère que la météo restera correcte pour ne pas compliquer votre travail . bonne soirée .

----------


## vahick

alors chantal ???? tt va bien ?comment vas - tu appeler ton nouveau poilu ? comment s'est passée la rencontre ? vite des nouvelles . bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, hier tout s'est bien passé, 1h30 de bouchon pour arriver suite à un accident mais les filles qui ont fait le co voiturage nous ont attendus. je leur avait réservé un morceau de gateaux aux pommes et cela leur a bien fait plaisir. Sinon ce chien est super, il a un regard!!! on a toujours l'impression qu'il demande pardon!!!!je pense qu'il a dû être malheureux; Depuis ce matin il a déjà eu droit à 2 promenades et ce soir encore une, avec les chats un peu dur mais je pense que dans une semaine tout sera rentré dans l'ordre, bon je vais essayer de mettres des photos....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

je fais un essai pour autres photos

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouf j'ai réussi, à son arrivée il avait très faim, j'avais quelques baton de friandises et il s'est régalé. Arrivé à la maison, il a mangé la viande mais les pâtes.. sinon il a fait un super dodo, hier soir dans ma chambre il était couché sur une couverture que mon chien adorait. Je lui ai dit : tu viens,il est venu me faire un calin dans le lit comme si il m'avait toujours connue, il est super calin, c'est même incroyable, je pense qu'il a été bien malheureux... je vais rattraper le retard!!!bonne soirée tortoutes et encore une belle aventure, bizzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## catis

encore un qui n'en reviens pas de sa chance!!!!et qui va te le rendre au centuple....il a un super regard tendre,sous ses poipoils...oh oui,encore des caresses...
Bon,c'est à qui d'adopter maintenant,on a toutes craquées....

----------


## jaspée

super chantal !!! bravo, il est trop mimi ton poilu !! deja adepte des calins, c'est génial !! c'est sur qu'il ne va pas en manquer  :: 
les minous s'habituerons de toute facon, il a l'air super calme...  grosses caresses et bisous !!

----------


## armance

Il est bien trognon celui là !! Est bien tombé va avoir des caresses à gogo et j'en connais une qui va être contente aussi de refaire de la balade!
bisoussssssssssss

----------


## vahick

bienvenu petit lucas , tu fais maintenant partie de la bande de copines qui s'inquièteront de toi régulièrement !!! c'est chouette la France non ? tu vas enfin connaître le bonheur d'être aimé , caliné!!! bonne et longue vie avec une valise de caresses que tu vas partager avec les poilus de la maisonnée

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines et merci pour vos petits messages de soutien et surtout de bonheur!!! le fan club s'est bien agrandi, c'est super pour toutes ces petites boules de poil, isa c'est plutôt une grosse boule de poils... Hier Monsieur a découvert le village en promenade, un peu craintif quand même. Après son repas du soir, il s'est tout de suite mis devant l'escalier pour aller dormir!!!! mais il a attendu que j'y aille aussi. Il a dormi au bout de mon lit...ce matin il a eu beaucoup de mal à sortir du lit, puis comme j'étais  descendu, il est venu,il a mangé, fait ses besoins et en rentrant il est parti se recoucher dans mon lit....elle n'est pas belle la vie, il n'a déjà plus besoin de moi..Par contre je suis un peu inquiéte, hier après midi, son coeur s'est mis à battre très rapidement...la chaleur peut être mais bon je vais surveiller. Bonne journée tortoutes et bizzzzzzzzzzzzz

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour les copines et merci pour vos petits messages de soutien et surtout de bonheur!!! le fan club s'est bien agrandi, c'est super pour toutes ces petites boules de poil, isa c'est plutôt une grosse boule de poils... Hier Monsieur a découvert le village en promenade, un peu craintif quand même. Après son repas du soir, il s'est tout de suite mis devant l'escalier pour aller dormir!!!! mais il a attendu que j'y aille aussi. Il a dormi au bout de mon lit...ce matin il a eu beaucoup de mal à sortir du lit, puis comme j'étais  descendu, il est venu,il a mangé, fait ses besoins et en rentrant il est parti se recoucher dans mon lit....elle n'est pas belle la vie, il n'a déjà plus besoin de moi..Par contre je suis un peu inquiéte, hier après midi, son coeur s'est mis à battre très rapidement...la chaleur peut être mais bon je vais surveiller. Bonne journée tortoutes et bizzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh la la cette petite bouille de coquin qu il a ton pt gris ( un escargot echappé de chez les filles ???? )en tout cas il es vraiment adorable , j aime beaucoup les pts beatnicks avec cheveux dans les yeux , bonne route loulou  ,une jolie vie t attend  ::

----------


## catis

je ne veux pas pirater les photos de chantal,mais voilà un vrai chien,avec des dents,et pas trop de poils....je blague,il est mignon ton poilus...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

dit,tu me le donne ton joujou?

----------


## jaspée

Chantal, en tout cas, le petit loulou s'est trouvé un panier de choix ! le lit de la maitresse !  :: 
je pense que pour l'instant, il a pas encore besoin de toi... il découvre le confort, la bonne bouffe, les promenades.... mais attend quelques jours et il va te suivre partout !!  :: 

Isa, chelsea est elle toujours TA louloute ? cette jolie chose pleine de dents est en tout cas bien dans ses pattounes, à la voir jouer et à voir ce grand couillon d'eros vouloir jouer avec.... tout baigne !!  ::

----------


## armance

Chelsea : vous faites la prononciation a l'anglaise ou à la française ? Besoin d'une ch'ti régime la miss ?
Bisous au nouveau nordiste aux Rétois et Royannais et les bretons etc!

----------


## catis

on prononce son nom à la française,on l'appele pomponette,et elle réponds très bien...na....et c'est toujours moi son dieu....
Un ami viens d'arriver pour nous aider à ramasser les escargots,et on sent bien qu'elle a une preference pour les mecs,mais elle s'y fait,pas le choix quand on vit entourées de filles....oui,elle est un peu ronde,mais elle va maigrir avec les balades quotidiennes....bisous les filles et bonne nuit....ainsi qu'à lucas....c'est le nomdu ti de chantal?il va être bien dans son lit,nous on ne cède toujours pas...mais elle ne cherche plus à monter...elle est assez obeissante,un amour de rott lechouilleuse et caline....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines, Fabienne il a peut être la couleur d'un escargot d'Isa mais en balade, il marche très vite.... il me donne l'impression d'être tout seul et de chercher sa route.... mais je suis là et de temps en temps je le réconforte avec une caresse. Monsieur a dormi à mes pieds et là il ne descend pas, il aime faire la grasse matinée!!!!sinon hier soir un peu dur avec les chattes, il aboie et j'ai peur qu'il les morde, j'espère qu'il va se calmer. Hier après midi il est resté seul et quand je suis rentrée il était dans le canapé soit au même endroit de mon départ, je pense qu'il a fait une bonne sieste!!!sinon toujours en quête de calins, un grand endormeur!!!!!Hier il a mangé des restes de cotelletes de mouton et autant vous dire qu'il a fait bonne chair. Les croquettes il n'en veut pas alors que les bénévoles m'avaient dit que des croquettes car au refuge c'est ce qu'il a... mais ici c'est lui le directeur!!!!bref on va lui faire son bonheur je pense, bonne journée tortoutes et encore merci pour vos petits messages plus que sympa... c'est çà les copines hein?????

----------


## jaspée

pour tes minettes, il va s'habituer ! il faut juste que les chattes ai un endroit ou se percher haut de sa portée et elles auront vite fait de le recadrer s'il dépasse les bornes ! il faudra une tite semaine je pense ! en tout cas, sa nouvelle vie ne doit pas ressembler du tout à l'ancienne, il cherche encore ses repères ! qu'il dorme beaucoup, c'est normal, un chien en refuge est toujours sur le qui vive... Chez toi, il est à l'abri et doit récuperer son content de sommeil ! Saxo a dormi 3 jours d'affilé en arrivant à la maison, debout juste pour ses besoins et manger... le reste sur son coussin (et le canapé  :: ) !!

----------


## vahick

dis moi chantal il ne faudrait pas que ce gentil lucas n'ait aucune limite , ton lit , le canapé ,nos compagnons ne sont pas plus malheureux d'avoir des endroits interdits qui sont réservés aux maîtres !!!!hélas il est déjà un peu tard c'est dès son arrivée qu'il fallait dire non !!!!!enfin c'est toi qui vois mais pour moi j'ai tjrs dit que je ne dormais pas dans le lit du chien , que je ne mangeais pas dans sa gamelle donc l'inverse non plus !!!! temps bouché ce matin mais très doux . bonne journée les filles

----------


## jaspée

> dis moi chantal il ne faudrait pas que ce gentil lucas n'ait aucune limite , ton lit , le canapé ,nos compagnons ne sont pas plus malheureux d'avoir des endroits interdits qui sont réservés aux maîtres !!!!hélas il est déjà un peu tard c'est dès son arrivée qu'il fallait dire non !!!!!enfin c'est toi qui vois mais pour moi j'ai tjrs dit que je ne dormais pas dans le lit du chien , que je ne mangeais pas dans sa gamelle donc l'inverse non plus !!!! temps bouché ce matin mais très doux . bonne journée les filles


tu dis ca parce que tu as un gros tas de poils !!!  ::

----------


## vahick

oui peut- être mais je connais une fille qui avait ses 3gros tas de poils comme tu dis dans son lit !!!!et gros ou pas ils marchent par terre c'est comme si on allait se coucher avec ses chaussures , on se lave ts les jours eux non , ils perdent ts plus ou moins leurs poils . enfin ce que j'en dis c'est un peu pour bavarder et de ttes façons je ne fais que répéter ce que conseillent les éducateurs et chacun vit comme il veut

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir les copines. Merci Jaspée deprendre ma défense  :: mais vahick a sans doute raison. Ce matin mon "cher" homme n'a pas fermé les portes pour l'isoler des chattes. Alors ce midi quand je suis rentrée il était monté sur la table de la cuisine, sans doute à cause des chattes!!! je pense qu'il va m'en faire voir.En plus quand je le promène dans le jardin, devant la grille il essaie de trouver une fente pour sans doute voir par où il va pouvoir se sauver!!!!je vais sévir ce soir, je pense car avec ses yeux d'endormeur!!!!! il commence à bien s'habituer et je m'attends à des petites surprises. Ce que j'ai le plus peur c'est qu'il fugue!!!! il a été castré car je pense que c'était un acharné!!!! je le vois déjà!!!! enfin on va prendre un jour à la fois, j'espère que ce soir quand je vais rentrer il ne va pas être grimpé sur le lustre :: je plaisante, je l'ai enfermé donc cela devrait aller!!!!ou alors je n'ai plus de portes ::  :: bizzzzzzz ::

----------


## vahick

eh bien oui tu as raison chantal il faut que ce petit rescapé connaisse ses limites pour toi comme pour lui le chef se doit être toi et il ne doit pas te mener par le bout du nez , il ne faut pas oublier que les chiens vivaient en meute et qu'il y avait un chef respecté c'est là qu'est ta place !!!! bon courage avec ce petit coquin !!!!

----------


## jaspée

j'en connais un qui a eu de la chance.. quelque part...  ::  message suivant de Chantal... :

*sandrine bonsoir*_Regardes ce que j'ai reçu, mon chien vient de ce refuge, et il est parti de là samedi matin très tôt, quel hasard quand même, il a eu beaucoup de chance. Cela a dû être très impressionnant pour les sauveteurs!!! aucun chien n'a été perdu!!! mais le reste!!! j'ai envoyé le mail à yvette... pour info, bisous à bientôt. Si tu peux mettre le message sur rescue..je ne sais pas le faire ni savoir si cela va servir à quelque chose, bonne soirée et bises
Nuit du samedi 20 octobre,_
_> tout est paisible au refuge ADPCA* de Zaragoza. Et soudain, le fleuve Ebre, sorti de son lit, déverse ses flots furieux à l’intérieur des lieux. «Comme un tsunami » dira l’une des personnes présentes._
_> Les chiens, enfermés dans leurs boxes paniquent, incapables de fuir le danger sans aide humaine. Plaintes de détresse, hurlements de terreur, aboiements, gémissements : l’effroi règne en maître. Les cœurs manquent un battement, la pensée s’affole : que faire ? Par où commencer ? De l’eau jusqu’à la taille, passé le premier moment de totale stupéfaction, les personnes présentes sur les lieux déploient leurs efforts pour extraire les chiens de l’univers liquide au sein duquel ils sont piégés. Les secours s’organisent. Les pompiers sont là aussi. 180 canidés à sauver de la noyade ! Il y en a tant ! Les bénévoles craignent de ne pouvoir venir à bout du sauvetage sans perte ! De grands chiens, qui ne connaissent que le refuge, à bout de panique, se mordent les uns les autres. Certains s’en prennent même aux pompiers._
_> Quand enfin le fleuve se retire dans son lit, il laisse derrière lui les traces de son passage :_

_> boue__> destruction__> désolation_
_> Dans la lueur chiche d’un triste petit matin, vient l’heure du bilan._
_> Tout est perdu ou presque. Matériel, box, médicaments, produits de soins, etc. tout a été soit emporté, soit détruit. Des années de travail acharné, de dévouement sans faille, anéanties en l’espace de quelques instants._
_> Seul réconfort et de taille bien entendu : pas un seul chien n’a péri. Séparés en deux groupes, ils ont été placés en pension. Cette pension a un coût._
_> Certains rétorqueront : il y a aussi des humains qui ont tout perdu. Certes. Mais est-ce que ces chiens martyrs, arrachés une première fois déjà à un sort abominable, n’ont pas droit eux aussi à l’entraide ?_
_> Vous l’aurez compris : le refuge de Zaragoza a besoin de toute l’aide possible, de quelque nature qu’elle soit. Dons en nature et/ou en espèces, peu importe, mais donnez !_
_> Sachez qu'il n’y a pas de petits dons, il n’y a que de grands cœurs._
_> [IMG]file:///C:/Users/sandrine/AppData/Local/IM/Runtime/Message/%7B0418579C-7790-406C-82C4-C1D2F41A7FEA%7D/Show/btn_donateCC_LG1.gif[/IMG]_
_> Merci de préciser "Pour Zaragoza"_
_> Pour les chèques, adressez votre don à notre sécrétaire : Melle Anne Charpin, 79-81 rue de la Croix Nivert, 75015 PARIS_ 
_Vous pouvez également adresser vos dons directement au refuge de Zaragoza :_

_Destinataire : ADPCA_

_CTA. CTE: 2086 0012 97 3300233295_

_IBAN: ES- 38-2086-0012-9733-00-233295
>  
> BIC: CECAESMMO86_




_Un immense merci à toutes et à tous ! Merci de votre compréhension, merci d’avoir le cœur tendre et merci de de votre générosité._

_[IMG]file:///C:/Users/sandrine/AppData/Local/IM/Runtime/Message/%7B0418579C-7790-406C-82C4-C1D2F41A7FEA%7D/Show/la%20foto2.jpg[/IMG]_

----------


## vahick

sacré veinard le petit lucas !!!

----------


## vahick

comment va pomponnette ? plus de douleur ?et au fait comment léo a- t-il accueilli cette nouvelle venue qui selon les on - dit n'est pas très copain avec les minets ? et hermine a- t -elle enfin pris son premier vrai bain ? c'est vrai que vous êtes bien occupées avec vos rampants !!!! bonne journée .

----------


## catis

si ,pomponette est tout à fait ok chats,pas de souçis de ce coté là;elle prend quelques coups de pattes quand elle veut jouer et c'est tout...c'est un ange ma pomponette,et elle parle français,pas comme lucas qui parle espagnol....
Oui,on a vu hermine dans la  piscine,mais pas le temps de prendre une photo,ça viendra....on n'a pas vu les autres par contre...ça viendra aussi....

----------


## jaspée

elle est trop top cette pomponette !! ca valait le coup de l'attendre celle ci !! bisous à tout ce beau monde !!
 ::

----------


## vahick

c'est le désert sur ce blog !!!!alors les nouveaux adoptés comment vont- ils ?

----------


## vahick

_où donc êtes - vous ttes passées les copines ????aucunes nouvelles de tous vos poilus !!!!awaï s'est dorée au soleil tte la journée je crois bien que ce n'était pas pareil chez tt le monde . eh bien bonne soirée si vous n'avez rien à raconter !!! bises qd même 
_

----------


## catis

on mène une vie de dingue,à cause du froid soudain je dois protéger mes cultures,ramasser en vitesse mes derniers escargots,ramasser mes pommes de terres,je vous dis pas....tout ça avec une bonne sciatique.

----------


## catis

en plus j'ai des jolies photos à mettre et même pas le temps....zut alors....

----------


## jaspée

ben moi, je suis rentrée hier soir !
virée express sur le continent pour un covoit loulou... merveilleux.... au bout de 2 h de voiture, il m'aimait deja et ne voulait plus me quitter !!!  ::  
sinon, toute ma p'tite famille est là pour les vacances ! j'espère que le bia temps va durer !!
 ::

----------


## catis

j'en met une vite fait pour vous montrer comme la vie est dure ici avec mon nouveau chien feroce....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une autre...

----------


## vahick

ma pauvre isa quelle vie !!!!! je te plains et elle nous raconte qu'elle bosse !!!!!tu n'as pas honte de torturer ces pauvres poilus ????ouh....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes!!il me semble avoir lu qu'isa avait mal au dos!!!!mais bon pour faire le singe avec ses chiens!!!sans commentaires. Mon espagnol est bien sage, il a été tondu vendredi, je pense que cela va lui faire du bien. Sinon dimanche j'ai bien compris qu'il n'étais pas trop facile, je dois m'en méfier, il a d'un seul coup sans motif apparent grouler et montrer les dents en se mettant en dessous de la table de cuisine, mon fils était présent il n'a rien compris moi non plus... bizarre mais je vais m'en méfier, pour manger il est difficile mais il n'a plus de dents devant en haut alors je crois qu'il ne peut manger croquettes.. depuis qu'il est là il mange steack haché ou patée en boîte, j'ai du mal à trouver ce qu'il aime... par contre croquettes : 3 tailles et marques différentes mais il ne mange rien, je pense qu'il faut qu'il s'adapte, je vais essayer d'aller voir le véto avec lui cette semaine pour voir ce qu'il en pense; sinon ici il pleut beaucoup, il ne veut pas mettre de manteau, donc promenade trempé!!!! et il est bien vite rentré!!!! il est chaud à l'étage!!la chanson pour moi la vie va commencer lui va très bien!!!! mais je ne vais pas trop le laisser faire car le maître c'est moi!!!! alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

et voila, not chantal est gaga et son loulou est un p'tit veinard !!  :: 
et la pomponnette est trop bien dans son nouveau domaine... avec tout ce petit monde pour prendre soin d'elle...  ::

----------


## vahick

oui tu as raison chantal de rester un peu sur tes gardes , quand on récupère un chien adulte on ne saiT pas ce qu'il a vécu , ma véto m'avait même fait promettre de ne pas garder awaï si un jour elle grognait après moi . c'est très ditfférent quand on les a bébés qu'on les élève . quand à la nourriture il y a des croquettes pour les vieux toutous et s'il n'en veut pas c'est que tu lui as donné de la viande hachée , bonne au goût mais pas trop pour sa santé . j'ai eu aussi bcp de mal pour que ma bibiche mange je me suis résolue à mettre un tout petit peu de viande hachée cuite à l'huile d'olives sur les croquettes  ce sont des déchets sans gras que j'achète  dans mon super marché . sais - tu dans quelles conditions il s'est retrouvé refuge ? aller bon courage il va comprendre que la vie est belle chez toi . moi awaï continue à claquer des dents quand elle se trouve hors de la maison , elle a peur mais de quoi ????bonne soirée

----------


## catis

bizarre,bizarre,elle claquait pas des dents chez nous...faut dire qu'au milieu d'une bande de rigolards comme  on a elle pouvait pas...
et oui,chantal a plus de mal avec son rasta qui parle pas français,que nous avec notre rott ferox...du coup j'ai tenté de lui parler anglais(après tout elle s'appele chelsea)mais elle a rien compris...elle veut bien apprendre,mais mon accent est trop moche,je lui ferais prendre des cours chez les voisins..elle  ne mords pas,ne  gronde pas,bizouille tout ce qui bouge,tu parle d'un rott,elle fait honte à sa race cette pepette...
Pour chantal,oui,il a dû vivre des trucs inimaginables et il va avoir du mal à s 'adapter,il va te falloir avoir une main de fer dans un gant de velours..ne pas se laisser faire tout en douceur,pas facile.
Avec chelsea,elle a  dû être battue,du coup on est obligées d'être super douces,si on gueule un peu fort elle file se cacher et ne reponds plus,donc tout en douceur,et je vous jure que gueuler en douceur ce n'est pas bien facile.Avec les gros on gueule:"les chiens dehors","arrêtez de jouer dans la maison",mais là il faut le dire doucement,alors chelsea comprends et obeit,et les autres,pas habitués se marrent bien....

----------


## manou 85

BOnsoir tl monde !!! 

UN petit tour dans la Rp ou la naissance du petit approche..... gros stress pour la maman bien fatiguée.

Les poilus sont en forme ma foi.

La Pomponnette est comme tous les rotts une amour de fifille  et ses vivlaines maitresses la marthyrisent en lui aboyant dessus alors que parler suffirait !!! :: 

Quand à ton espagouin, il va te falloir arrêter de céder à ses caprices, il te teste.
alors si tu décides croquettes, mouillées si plus de dents, tu lui laisses 1/4 d'heure et après tu l'enlèves, la suite au prochain repas.
L'accès à la gamelle lui montrera que c'est toi he patron.....
La patience j'ai appris avec ma beagle, qui maltraitée par son proprio chasseur se fermait complètement en cas de braillements alors que d'une voix posée j'en faisais ce que je voulais enfin presque si elle le voulait bien...

----------


## vahick

avec awaï c'est pareil surtout ne pas crier !!!!ça tombe bien j'ai tjrs parlé doucement à mes bibiches pourquoi hurler alors que leur audition est plus performante que la notre !!!et ça ne m'a jamais empêché de me faire obéir !!!hier direction véto , le kyste graisseux qu'elle avait au cou s'est percé , la véto a trouvé que c'était comme ça qu'on était sûr que ce n'était pas une tumeur !!!!j'espérai qu'elle resterai un moment sans cette boule mais ça a l'air de  déjà se reformer .quand au petit lucas , il est peut- être perturbé outre le changement de vie par un langage qu'il ne comprend pas , peut- ête devrais- tu aprrendre quelques mots d'espagnol chantal !!! ::  bonne soirée à tt le monde

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines, mais non Jaspée, pas gaga mais pas facile, il faut qu'il s'adapte et moi aussi, il est beaucoup moins exigeant que l'autre et veut jouer avec les chattes qui sont devenues ses copines, gros baisers le matin!!!!dans le jardin courses poursuites!!! il est très joueur et très calme dans la maison. Il ne mange pas beaucoup, je pense que ce n'est pas un gourmand!!il mange un peu de pâtée en boîte, du steack haché que je mélange avec des pâtes, mais il fait le tri et laisse les pâtes, il est espagnol et pas italien!!! alors merci à toutes pour votre soutien et comme je suis vos conseils!!!!buenos dias!!!hihihihi bizzzzz à la galette!!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour les copines, mais non Jaspée, pas gaga mais pas facile, il faut qu'il s'adapte et moi aussi, il est beaucoup moins exigeant que l'autre et veut jouer avec les chattes qui sont devenues ses copines, gros baisers le matin!!!!dans le jardin courses poursuites!!! il est très joueur et très calme dans la maison. Il ne mange pas beaucoup, je pense que ce n'est pas un gourmand!!il mange un peu de pâtée en boîte, du steack haché que je mélange avec des pâtes, mais il fait le tri et laisse les pâtes, il est espagnol et pas italien!!! alors merci à toutes pour votre soutien et comme je suis vos conseils!!!!buenos dias!!!hihihihi bizzzzz à la galette!!!!!

----------


## catis

mais oui,il va s'habituer ton chti merdeux,c'est tout nouveau pour lui,il cherche à te tester,voir les limites,ça peut durer quelques mois comme ça,je pense qu'il faut bien 2/3 mois à un chien pour se faire sa place dans une nouvelle maison....en plus le tiens doit apprendre une nouvelle langue,en ce moment il ne comprends encore rien à ce que tu dis...
J'ai fait des nouvelles photos des chiens hier,le calin couché du soir avec eros et chelsea,puis la partie de rigolade avec les même,puis avec tana en plus....je suis montée me coucher,pas moyen de regarder la télé avec le barrouf qu'ils faisaient....
Donc,dés qu'il pleut je met les photos,là je file aux champignons...

----------


## jaspée

bon cueillette alors !! 
dis ma chantal, on pourrait avoir une tite photo de ton petit ??

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Les copines bonsoir, comme l'a demandé ma chère amie Jaspée je vais mettre les photos du "tondu", c'est vraiment à rire. Je suis allée chez le véto ce soir pour vérifier son état de santé!!!! tout va bien il est plein de puces!!! mais bon c'est peut être dû aux chats donc tout le monde sous pipettes!!!!!no comment!!! sinon sur son carnet de santé c'est marqué noir et blanc!!!!!et tondu il est bringé!!!!!on a bien rigolé avec le véto!!!sinon il m'a dit qu'il avait une pupille plus petite que l'autre, alors ou il a fait un avc ou il a reçu un bon coup sur sa tête!!!et vu l'état de sa dentition c'est ce qu'il pense!!!!je comprends pourquoi il regarde toujours en dessous!!!!je pense que je ne saurais jamais la vérité mais c'est sûr qu'il a été malheureux. Dans la voiture en rentrant du véto, il me donnait sa patte!!!!!c'est un super bon chien mais il faut qu'il se sécurise, ce soir il a été sur le lit de mon fils et s'est mis à aboyer très fort!!!je ne sais pourquoi, je suis allée le rassurer et après plus rien. Pour son alimentation mon véto me conseille de lui proposer des croquettes mouillées avec pourquoi pas du viandox, sinon de la pâtée ou alimentation familiale, il l'a trouvé en bonne forme et très bien en espérant que cela va continuer. il me fait bien mal au coeur et je comprends bien que sa vie n'a pas été toute rose, il se fait bien comprendre. Donc je pense vous avoir mis les photos de l'arrivée et maintentant vous allez voir les photos après toilettage.... si j'arrive à les mettre, bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

top mimi !!! tondu, il est super expressif !! il ne lui manque que la parole à ce petit..  :: 
en tout cas, il est en sécurité avec toi, et il va s'aprivoiser petit à petit... c'est difficile de changer un passé tout noir... en présent tout rose... mais vous etes en bonne voie en tout cas !!  ::

----------


## catis

puisque chantal est bien mignonne de nous montrer une tite photo de son tondu,je lui met une photo d'hermine....qui m'aime....ça se voit,non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

faut pas être jalouse,on se fait des mamours toutes les deux,voilà...;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une nouvelle du calin du soir qui deviens rituel....pas besoin de toilette après...

----------


## catis

il n'y a plus personne alors je met une photo qui va rappeler plein de souvenirs à ceux qui ont suivit les aventures de shouki,mais là c'est chelsea,à sa place...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

elle est pas belle ma nouvelle fille?

----------


## jaspée

> il n'y a plus personne alors je met une photo qui va rappeler plein de souvenirs à ceux qui ont suivit les aventures de shouki,mais là c'est chelsea,à sa place...


elle est superbe la pomponette ! c'est vrai qu'elle fait plus dodue que shouki ! et elle prend plus de place dans le fauteuil aussi !!  :: 

mais ca fait plaisir de voir qu'elle s'est super bien acclimater... sans aller ni embeter les chevaux, ni croquer les poules, ni Gertrude d'ailleurs !  ::

----------


## catis

elle est pas dodue,mais surtout plus grande que shouki,la muselière de shouki a dû être allongée au maximum pour elle,elle a aussi un plus gros museau,mais la dent plus douce,je te rassure,jaspée,tu peux venir,elle ne te bouffera pas....

----------


## vahick

elle est vraiment magnifique cette pomponette , sait- on pourquoi elle a été abandonnée ? bien sûr avant la dame qui avait mal au dos !!!!elle n'a vraiment pas l'air bien féroce cette rott !!!! bonne nuit les copines

----------


## manou 85

Belle fille !! bonne bouille !!  

Le tit n'affreux a besoin de se remplumer !!!

Bon aujourd'hui pluie, vent  mais fait pas froid parfois du soleil pis après un temps gris.
j'ai failli partir en sucette tellement la pluie était violente l'aqua planning est très impressionnant !!!

Jules a un oeil envrac et l'ocrygel lui permet d'attendre d'aller au véto car son oeil est pratiquement fermé l'a du faire le couillon avec la bombasse.......

----------


## armance

coucou,
bisous les filles !
"Chelsea la dent douce"  "shouki la dent dure" ....! 
Sur la 2ème quinzaine de novembre je compte faire un tour par l'ouest... Royan...L'île de Ré peut être...le morbihan :  un pote mon frère et les filles ... puis paris le havre l'auvergne avignon uzes...pour la redescente!
Mais ça si mon père va pas trop mal...
Lulu a hâte d'en découdre avec les grosses!! Je n'aurais pas Nikita, à priori .
bisous

----------


## Michèle B

*Armance* si tu passes dans le Morbihan , viens voir Chance , je suis en vacances du 11 au 19 novembre , sinon un WE ou en soirée

----------


## vahick

eh bien armance pousse jusque dans le finistère faire connaissance !!!!ma maison est " habitable " pour 4 personnes  je veux dire par là que j'ai un lit de 140 et un canapé double ,un matelas gonflable !!!!ma chienne est " sociable " qu'en dis - tu ? je suis à 1h de chez isa et le sud bretagne est bien joli !!!

----------


## armance

aie aie faut que je parte dés maintenant si je veux voir tout le monde  :: !!!
les filles laissez moi vos coordonnées adresse et telephone en MP ?
bises

----------


## jaspée

> aie aie faut que je parte dés maintenant si je veux voir tout le monde !!!
> les filles laissez moi vos coordonnées adresse et telephone en MP ?
> bises


eh !!! t'as oublié l'ile d'yeu sur ta route !!  ::

----------


## jaspée

et voila pour la jolie Awaï qui veut aussi participer !!
et je vous met mes loulous aussi, y'a pas de raison !!  :: 

Mon Saxo... l'avantage sur la photo est qu'on ne le voit pas boiter... il est content !!!

Holly... et Théo !

----------


## Michèle B

ben v'oui  Armance faut pas passer dans le Morbihan sans  venir voir Chance ma FA depuis 19 mois que tu suis depuis le début

----------


## vahick

eh !!! armance quoi c'est MP ????
vous avez vu où awaï s'installe ts les soirs ??? son " oreiller " la barre de la table basse !!! comment trouve - t- elle ça confortable ??? mais c'est à mes pieds alors !!!! bonne soirée à tt le monde  ::  ::

----------


## armance

hihihi Jaspée j'ai confondu l'Ile d'yeu avec île de Ré
un MP c'est un Message Privé : tu vas dans le haut de la page sous les bandeaux noirs et tu cliques sur "messages privés" et là c'est comme un mail tu m'envoies un message uniquement à moi !
ok les miss Michèle B jaspée et vahick
?
bises

----------


## Michèle B

la rototo est superbe , elle à l'air super douce

----------


## armance

Bravo Vahick tu vois maintenant tu connais une fonction de plus sur Rescue!
Sinon je viens de récupérer une petite chatte voir le lien : http://www.rescue-forum.com/midi-pyr...-gauche-71272/

J'aimerais bien qu'elle retrouve ses maitres car faire garder 2 chats c'est pas forcement facile (pour nikita j'ai une personne) sinon donnerais des news mais si quelqu'un craque autour de vous je l’emmènerai avec moi pour la conduire!
bonne nuit on verra demain

----------


## michele

une jolie copine pour Nikita ..le top !!!  :: 
bien contente de voir que tout le monde va bien et les loulous et plumeux aussi  :: 
ici il me reste Keepy le même que les ptits loulous de Jaspée en beige et j'attend 
une Espagnole la semaine prochaine ...une griffonne nommée Ponsa !!

dis moi kan tu penses venir sur Royan Armance ..que je puisse prendre ma journée
ce serait mieux d'avoir un peu plus de temps pour blablater !!

Gros bisous et léchouilles aux loustics

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour les copines, et bien moi je vais vous dire,je n'ai pas besoin de me déplacer..... car ici temps breton, je pense que je n'ai pas besoin d'expliquer en détail.... alors mon nouveau lulu n'aime pas l'eau du tout, il niche presque toute la journée et demande vite à rentrer de balades. Il y a aussi la température je pense car en espagne ce n'est pas le même climat.Sinon il s'habitue très bien, ne mange pas beaucoup mais comme le véto l'a trouvé en pleine santé, je ne m'inquiétes pas, il n'est pas gourmand. Isa je ne suis pas jalousec mais bon tu me cherches quand même, profies bien d'hermine car je vais bientôt venir la chercher... mais oui n'oublies pas que tu m'as donné la cane blanche et c'est bientôt Noel!!!!!!les filles vous allez m'en vouloir....mais c'est la faute à ISA, c'est ma petite cacane à moi et elle me nargue!!!bref belle photo à quand les joies de la piscine??? bonne journée tortoutes

----------


## vahick

dis moi chantal tu arrêtes de dire du mal de ma bretagne , j'espère que tu connais la phrase maintes fois répétée d'olivier de kersauson !!!!!sorti de ça je n'arrive plus à mettre un mp armance j'ai mis la date , l'intitulé mais pas d'endroit pour écrire !!!! je suis vraiment nulle !!! ce matin encore un beau ciel bleu avec qqls pompons blancs je vais essayer de souffler bien fort pour que le reste de la france en profite

----------


## jaspée

merci pour le soleil ! quelques rayons à présent après de la pluie... sans arret depuis ces derniers jours !
pour mettre un MP, tu clic sur son nom, ensuite sur envoyer un message privé et tu ecris dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre...
pas besoin de mettre la date, l'intitulé oui par contre !  ::

----------


## catis

bon,vahick,tu arrête,tu as soufflé si fort que le soleil est partit dans l'nord,maintenant il pleut!!!j'ai un round de foin à bouger pour les chevaux,je voudrais 1/2h sans pluie pour faire ça!!!!sinon,il faudrait que je me remette à monter à cheval,tana en a marre de faire la monture....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

vivement la veranda,avec ces deux zouaves qui font les fous dans la petite maison,l'ambiance est chaude chez nous,ça râle pas mal...

----------


## vahick

ici ce sont les giboulées de Mars !!!!donc awaï sort, rentre , ressort !!oh là là l'état de la maison mais moi pas de foin à rentrer juste la serpillière à user !!!bon courage les "fermières" !!!!!

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir les filles !!! 

il pleut, il vente, rien de bien nouveau depuis le début de semaine.

Pour rigoler un peu ;



y fait peur !! l'as du avoir pleine de nonoss !!!!

----------


## catis

ça,il est moche ton monstre,manou....les miens sont pas mal non plus avec toutes leurs dents....

----------


## vahick

SALUT LES FILLES  alors va - t on enfin voir la vedette de nage synchronisée évoluer dans sa piscine ? et peut- être avec ses copines !!! êtes vous les pieds au sec ? ici ça va on doit être à l'abri de la sécheresse pour un bon bout de temps !!!!bonne fin de journée .

----------


## vahick

eh bien dîtes moi les copines vs n'êtes pas bavardes 4 jours de silence que se passe- t -il ?j'espère que personne n'a de problème !!!!

----------


## catis

on bosse trop;jaspée semble débordée aussi,c'est la fin des haricots!!!
on finit de ramasser nos escargots,on ote les filets des parcs,c'est un boulot de dingue!!!
Par contre j'ai eu le temps de voir que petit noé est adopté,bonne pioche cette asso!!!merçi pour lui,il etait trop mignon!!!

----------


## jaspée

et oui, il etait trop craquant ce petit noé ! il est pas resté longtemps tout seul !!  :: 
comment vont les poulettes ?? par ce bia temps ?? il a arreté de pleuvoir, pour combien de temps, la est la question !! 
on the road again, je ramène toute la p'tite famille dans les ardennes !  ::  il parait qu'il va pleuvoir vendredi... et bien on s'ra à l'abri dans la voiture !  :: 
bonne journée tout le monde !!

----------


## vahick

bonne route jaspée soit prudente et bon courage les escargots ils ne savent pas ce qui les attend en rentrant à la maison !!!!!ibonne journée à ttes

----------


## armance

C'est cette asso ? 
J'ai la petite minette que j'ai récupérée : un amour, joue avec le chien mais je ne peux pas la garder ou alors je prends le risque qu'elle soit contaminée...ou pas ...calicivirus
C'est aussi un problème de garde... Je pensais bouger assez vite mais faut que je trouve une solution!
Ou alors si cette asso pouvait me la prendre, je paierai pour sa stérilisation et si elle ne trouve pas d'adoptants rapidement je la récupérerai?
bisous les filles

----------


## vahick

et moi je ne peux pas prendre de minou , la grande route qui borde mon jardin est redoudable je ne compte plus le nombre de chats et de chiens qui y ont trouvé la mort !!!bonne journée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Coucou ls filles !!! 

BOnne route pour les voyageuses. Souhaitons que le temps ne soit pas trop pourri...
Les champs de maïs ont été coupés et deux corps de matous certainement tapés par des voitures sont bien visibles.
Pov minou !
En dehors de mes deux monstres qui n'aiment pas trop les miaous c'est leur errance de chasseur qui me fait reculer car c'est inhumain d'enfermer de tels fauves.
J'ai eu une fifille écaille de tortue et pendant vingt ans j'ai redouté qu'il lui arrive kelke chose.
Sinon beau temps,
Catis tu enfermes tes escargots pour qu'ils copulent ???? au chaud !! ou pour la ponte ???
Je tricote, je tricote en attendant l'arrivée de BB math.

Hier je suis alée sur le post de Léa croisée bruno du jura x ariégeois et j'ai fondu en larmes c'est la même que ma Camilla, le regard tout pariel, les postures de jeu. Bref comment j'ai pu la rater !!
BOnne journée les filles !!

----------


## catis

alors manou a craqué pour lea?une nouvelle histoire d'amour parmis les copines?allez,manou,jette toi donc,c'est que du bonheur...et quelques coups de gueule!!!
armance,pour l'asso sos chaton,qui a récupéré noé,il faut voir avec jaspée,c'est elle qui les connait;
Quant aux escargots,je les ramassent,les fait jêuner,puis je les met en chambre froids.Là je cuisine rapidement ceux qui finissent en cuisine....et je garde de coté mes repro,en hibernation jusqu'en février,puis reveil et au boulot,si je peux dire...

----------


## armance

Manou ça veut dire que tu vas la prendre ? tu as le lien ?

----------


## manou 85

Ah, non, elle était dans les sortis d'affaire mais la race m'a interpellé.......en fait elle vient d'être adoptée  et son adoptante a mis des photos. Ce sont elles qui m'ont fait craquer...

J'ai promis   ::  j'ai promis de rester à deux spécimens car je serais hospitaliser et plus  cela le ferait pas....

----------


## vahick

alors manou quand doit- il naître ce bébé ? moi maintenant ce sera des arrères - petits  enfants mais les jeunes ne sont pas pressés ils s'occupent à juste titre de faire des études et de s'installer pour certains avec déjà un métier .et je ne pourrai même plus tricoter !!!!eh oui le temps passe !!!! bon dimanche à ttes . il y a encore le marché isa ?

----------


## manou 85

Le jeune homme est attendu pour le 10 décembre (estimation)

Mais Manou espère que ce petit bout d'homme se fera un plaisir d'arriver le jour de l'anniversaire de sa grand mère !! 
ce serait le plus beau des cadeaux NON !!!

----------


## catis

et oui,le samedi matin,marché....et l'aprèm à ramasser les escargots qui restent,je ne suis pas en avance....il en reste encore....on manque d'aide,mais on y arrive....c'est le bois qui va manquer,il va falloir rapidement faire des coupes de bois....si on veut avoir chaud cet hiver....encore du pain sur la planche.Demain,escargots....c'est etonnant,non?je voulais qu'on se repose,mais on ne pourra même pas....le froid arrive,il faut nous dépêcher.
Sinon,on commence à être connues,j'ai vendu tous mes escargots au marché de ce matin,je pensais ne pas avoir à en refaire pour la semaine prochaine,mais raté!!!!c'est lavie,on ne va pas se plaindre de vendre tout de même...

----------


## vahick

c'est quand ton anniversaire manou moi je viens juste d'avoir un an de plus !!!bon courage aux chasseuses d'escargots heureusement ça ne coure pas trop vite !!!!

----------


## manou 85

MOn annif c'est le 24 novembre donc cela reste possible mais bon.....

escargots, escargots c'est vrai que c'est bon  même toute l'année d'ailleurs.

----------


## vahick

bonjour tt le monde dis moi manou si en 2005 tu avais  61ans tu vas en avoir 68 donc 10ans de moins que moi !!!!à moins que rescue corrige les âges ts les ans !!! ce matin gd bleu sur ma bretagne . bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

ben alors vahick,tu paye un coup?un an de plus ,ça se fête....moi j'attends mes 50 ans pour faire une boum...

----------


## vahick

je veux bien vous payer un coup , tu connais le chemin de la maison !!!!bises

----------


## manou 85

Oh la la !! 
J'ai 61 ans en 2011  donc 62 ans dans une dizaine de jours !!! 
Rescue met à jour les ages je pense.

Hier je suis allée faire une pré visite chez un couple ayant de ados quisouhaitent adopter un jeune groendal de 8 ans, trouvé errant dans la foret de Mervent.....ils ont un chiouahoua   de 2 kg, purée un vrai délinquant il saute et grimpe les coussins, les chats et tous les chiens males ou femelles.
quand vient du monde chez eux il saute partout ram_ne des croquettes dans le séjour, et pisse partout............un vrai monstre mais un calinou de première. Je me dis que si il ne vienne pas à bout d'un chien de 2 kg comment vont ils gérer un BB ???

----------


## vahick

ah , bon je t'avais horriblement vieillie !!!!!tu es donc encore jeune !!!!16 ans de moins que moi !!!!c'est bien difficile de rééduquer un chien quelle que soit sa taille une voisine a le même problème pipi , le chien qu'elle a récupéré ne sortait jamais , en appart 24/24 donc il faisait ses besoins là où il était et il ne sait pas que c'est dehors qu'il faut se soulager et en conséquence il rentre du jardin pour faire ses besoins dans la maison !!!!bon courage à ce couple mais peut- être l'expérience aidant ils vont se débrouiller super bien !!!

----------


## manou 85

l'age c'est juste une information. Y a que les jours ou mes genoux sont douloureux que je me rappelle de mon grand age  
je suis assez gamine dans ma tête. Un bien, un mal je ne sais pas !!! 
Un chien qui ne connait rien à la vie de famille  quel que soit son age avec de la patience, on y arrive.....Ma dae tartine qui a vécu en chenil dix ans a mis trois mois à devenir propre. elle pissait quand elle était contrariée bref comme cela je le savais.......

Pour le pin's aodrable après avoir pris une tape sur le nez car il voulait s'exiter sur mon bras, il s'est calmé et est venu chercher des papouilles mais son maitre rigole de le voir faire ??????? alors voilà comment on fait d'un p'tit bout de chien une purge !!!!
Bon on a du soleil et les chiens sont allés faire un tour de jardin !!!

----------


## catis

J'ai eu une copine qui a eu un caniche comme ça,il se soulagait sur les accoudoirs,si tu n'etais pas avertis,c'etait degoulinant en permanence...merçi pour les coudes posés....je restais debout chez elle,ce que le charmant caniche adorait car du coup il essayait de se faire ma jambe....Après castration,il est devenu adorable,et elle a curieusement reçu plus de visites de ses amis....Il y a des chiens vraiment charmants...
Sinon,Ulysse n'etais pas propre mais il a appris le premier jour qu'il fallait pisser dehors,deux engueulades ont suffit...
Bon,je retourne finir le ramassage de mon parc,je viens juste de rentrer pour manger un morceau,je sais,à 15h...

----------


## catis

Bon,le ramassage des escargots est terminé,du coup aujourd'gui on a bossé dans les serres et dehors,travaillé la terre,arraché les plans de tomates,retourné la serre,tout est prêt à replanter,ce que je vais faire dés demain.Je suis en retard sur la mâche....aie aie aie....enfin,ça avance quand même....un wwoofers va sans doute venir,j'attends quelques renseignements sur lui,entre autre son âge,on finit par ne plus prendre de jeunes,on n'a pas une âme de mère;que voulez-vous....on veux des vieux,à la retraite...

----------


## vahick

ça y est ts vos " baveux " sont au chaud à la maison c'est bien mais dans tt ça que deviennent vos petites protégées voisines ? y a - t-il eu comme prévu un jugement de curatelle ? moi zossi j'ai un peu jardiné avec ma femme de ménage , mon jardin est un peu à l'abandon , je n'ai pas mis en terre mes tulipes que je suis allée chercher sur le lieu de production chez les hollandais de la Torche . j'ai commencer à prendre la vitamine D qui me manque , j'espère que ça va me donner la force de le faire !!!!bonne soirée à ttes .

----------


## catis

les deux voisines vont bien ,on les baladent tous les jours,en ce moment on se bat pour qu'il les rentre le soir à l'abris,mais ce n'est pas gagné.Elles sont toujours aussi adorables.
Pour la tutelle,ilsont refusé d'aller voir la juge,je pense qu'elle sera obligée de venir chez eux pour prendre sa décision,ça ne sera pas à leur avantage je pense..
je ne sais pas si un tuteur va les laisser vivre ici alors qu'ils ont une maison à pontivy confortable.
Et dans ce cas il va falloir que je replace les filles,ça va être coton,avec samba qui est agée en plus,heureusement,lula est stérilisée,c'est déjà un bon point pour elle,et je vous dis pas,les chats pas dizaines...on ne va pas rigoler si ça arrive...en même temps je me dis que ce serait mille fois mieux pour les filles de se trouver une famille au coin du feu.
Il me semble que manou trouvait samba bien jolie,non?je prépare l'avenir,mais je ne sais rien en fait...
bon,bonne nuit les fiiiilles et mille bisous.Je trouve qu'on n'a pas souvent de photo de l'affreux poilu de chantal,il a bouffé tous les chats?elle en a fait du paté?il les a tous mangés?
Bon ,direction lit...

----------


## vahick

merci isa pour ces nouvelles bof ça ne sert à rien de vous biler avant que les problèmes arrivent !!!bonne soirée

----------


## catis

Alors voilà,après chantal,c'est jaspée qui est dans la peine et plus personne ne viens sur le post;Ou alors il fait trop beau....enfin,en bretagne bien entendu...

----------


## jaspée

Ben voila, mon vieux poilu a rejoint les anges hier midi après 2 ans de bonheur et d'amour partagé.. lui que personne ne regardait car trop vieux, trop moche et n'aimant pas ses congénères a fini par s'endormir dans mes bras, sans souffrance, entouré des siens... 11 ans1/2 et tout plein d'amour dans son grand coeur, il ne savait rien de la vie de famille et il est devenu un chien en or, qui a adopté 2 razmotts pour vieillir moins vite peut etre... RIP mon Saxo, tu me manques tellement...

----------


## michele

Courage ma Jaspée .....RIP mon beau Saxo !!
je pense fort à toi ma chérie ....reviens vite nous voir ..tu nous manques tellement !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahick

je pense bien à toi en partageant ton chagrin . gros bisous

----------


## manou 85

Mince, j'avais pas lu. 
ce sont des moments oh combien difficiles !!

Courage ! de tout coeur avec toi. ::

----------


## catis

oui,courage ma douce,je te l'ai déjà dit,et je sais bien que ça n'appaisera pas ta peine,mais il a su se faire aimer d'une humaine sur la fin de sa vie,et c'est déjà beau,parce-que c'etait pas gagné....et se faire aimer de deux razmot qui doivent être bien tristes eux aussi...qu'il s'attache à ces deux compagnons,c'etait pas gagné non plus....rip saxo...c'etait un bon chien malgrés sa vie de merde;
Patiente un peu,je sent que dans quelques mois tu va craquer sur une samba dont je ne saurais que faire ...et tes deux razmot ne seraient pas dépaysés...c'est copié/collé...
Bon,mille bisous ma douce et à bientôt j'espère,isa.

----------


## armance

Quelle belle fin de vie qu'il a eu ce beau saxo !! 
Tu pourras nous redire son parcours?
Que c'est 'il passé?
Je t'embrasse fort fort  ::

----------


## jaspée

tout est là !! un peu de lecture mais tu ne seras pas décue..  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...-pb-peau-5102/

merci d'etre là mes amies, ca fait beaucoup de bien d'etre épaulée... mais mon Saxo n'est pas bien loin, sa chaleur reste à coté de moi... il reviendra bientot...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Cela adoucit la peine quand "ils" reviennent à la maison..

----------


## catis

Quand même;c'est moche de les perdre,j'ai tout raconté à samba ce soir,pendant la balade nocturne,j'y suis allée très tard,je lui ai dit comment son frêre  est parti,et comment j'espère qu'elle aussi aura la chance de rencontrer une jaspée sur sa route,et de finir sa vie dans un canapé au chaud,et pas attachée au bout d'une chaine.
je t'embrasse bien fort ma jaspée.Et aussi tes deux crevettes qui doivent bien le chercher...et abel aussi ,mais bon,moins fort...
Sinon,la trottinette est arrivée,je tacherais de vous montrer l'attelage quand j'aurais le temps de m'y mettre....je vais faire du sport,vous allez voir ça,déjà perdu 7 kgs,manque que ....10 encore?pas finit de trottiner.
bon,je file manger.

----------


## vahick

ah !!! j'ai hâte de te voir menant ton " attelage " isa!!!et hermine a- -t-elle fini par adopter sa piscine avec ses copines ? voilà de nouveau le ciel gris mais en contrepartie la douceur !!!bon we les copines .

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour et en premier une immense pensée pour Saxo, rip à lui, coourage et beaucoup de bisous à toi jaspée!!!la vie est très difficile et très dure quand on les perd. Sinon dis toi bien que tu lui as offert une fin de vie superbe, tu peux être fière, tout l'amour que tu lui as donné, tous les soins, les balades, etc...mais on sait toutes qu'il reste toujours dans notre coeur. Courage, je pense bien à toi. Je n'ai pas trop le temps de venir sur ce site car j'ai beaucoup de travail et pas trop souvent à la maison, et oui je promène mon lulu... qui s'habitue très bien. Dès que possible je vous mets une petite vidéo...si j'y arrive, bon week end à toutes et gros bisous pour toi jaspée, courage...

----------


## vahick

youpi !!! le grand bleu est de retour , j'espère que chez vous zossi bonne journée bises

----------


## manou 85

Purée !! c'est gris de gris, il pleut et les chasseurs tirent à tire larrigot (oups) pas dur de l'orthographe.
je ne sais pas si cela va s'arranger mais la bombasse est vautrée sous la couette après une sortie hygiénique et la distribution du biscuit.
Hier soir, soirée beaujolais nouveau organisée par l'association des parents d'élèves au bénéfice de l'école.
Bien moins de participants que les autres anées mais comme on est une bande de copains, on a fait la teuf jusqu'à la fermeture !!! 
Bref  une bonne soirée !!!

----------


## vahick

t'as presque bon manou je crois que c'est tire- larigot ; pas de chance il pleut en vendée alors qu'ici c'est tt bleu après la pluie d'hier , pas un souffle de vent , même la nature se trompe puisque j'ai une azalée tte en fleurs et ma bibiche est étalée de tt son long à chauffer sa vieille carcasse !!!! bonne journée quand même . bises

----------


## manou 85

Je viens de faire un tour dans la campagne, j'ai vu des mimosas presque fleuri et mon camélia a une fleur aussi.
Pas eu de vrai froid encore que de l'humidité.
Ca y est Violette est levé et casse une p'tite croute avant de retrourner se coucher.
Pas de soleil alors vive les polaires.
Bonne aprem à toutes !!!

----------


## catis

il fait beaaaaau en bretagne,il y a même des cèpes,et des chanterelles,et des pieds de mouton.....on a fait une balade de trois heures ce matin avec les 4 merdeux....même la petasse est epuisée(c'est comme ça qu'eric l'appelais,et ça lui plait que je lui dise de temps en temps...)
J'ai du boulot,sinon,on essayerais bien les harnais et la trottinette....et les photos!!!!

----------


## armance

les 4 merdeux ? 3 + Samba ou Lula ?
bises

----------


## jaspée

et ton tour de France Armance??? t'en est ou ??
 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> les 4 merdeux ? 3 + Samba ou Lula ?
> bises


3 léos et 1 rott !  ::

----------


## catis

beeen,eros,tana,calya,et chelsea...non,en ce moment ça se passe moyen chez mes voisins,donc je balade lula et samba tous les jours,mais rien de plus,il pête les plombs eu moindre changement,vivement la tutelle et leur départ,que je trouve une famille aux filles,au chaud pour l'hiver.Voilà ou j'en suis...
Sinon,aujourd'hui on a été obligées de changer le plastique des rounds de foin,ça perçait de partout,l'après midi entier de boulot,ras le bol,j'ai du bois à rentrer et pas le temps,la galère....je m'y jette demain.
Même pas eu le temps d'essayer l'attelage à trottinette...

----------


## vahick

eh bien isa tu n'avais pas parlé d'un woofer ?il vous soulagerai sûrement !!!es- tu sûre que l'on peut obliger tes petits vieux à aller vivre ailleurs que là où ils veulent ?au nom de la liberté et la dame ayant elle tte sa tête je ne le pense pas !!! il faut des raisons bien graves pour mettre les gens sous tutelle !!!!bonne nuit les copines et bon courage pour la semaine .

----------


## armance

pauvre Eros c'est lui que j'avais zappé!
bisouss

----------


## catis

ils perdent tous les deux la tête,elle n'a même pas retrouvé sa déclaration d'impôts cette année,qui n'a pas été envoyée ,et je vous dis pas le paquet de factures qu'ils ne payent pas et qui finissent en huissier avec des frais pas possibles,bien sûr qu'il vont se retrouver sous tutelle,et heureusement,ils passent en prime la moitié du temps bourrés,il la frappe,je doute fort qu'un tuteur laisse la situation comme ça,il faut voir comment ils vivent.Je pense que dés qu'un tuteur mettra les pieds chez eux,s'en sera finit,j'espère juste qu'il me laissera le temps de lui parler pour recuperer les chiennes,et qu'il ne va pas appeler la SPA direct.C'est ma seule angoisse.Parce-que notre SPA,c'est pas génial.Une chienne comme samba ce serait direct eutha.
Enfin,on n'en est pas là,j'ai passé ma journée à rentrer du bois,on n'en a plus et pas de sous pour en acheter,du coup il est mouillé mais il va sêcher.

----------


## vahick

j'espère bien sûr que tu pourra agir au mieux pour ts leurs animaux et c'est sûr que de soucis en moins après pour vous !!! je croyais que la vieille dame elle avait encore sa tête , s'ils déraillent et picolent ts les 2 ça sera plus facile . ici aussi la pluie est revenue pm mais il fait très doux . caresses aux poilus . bises

----------


## catis

et voilà un couillon qui s'est callé un joujou sur l'oreille,1/4 d'heure après il l'avait toujours,je l'ai décoincé....un couillon je dis....
Pour manou,hier je suis arrivée chez mes deux vieux,et bien des chasseurs avaient traversé la cour avec leurs chiens,un des chiens(non attaché bien sûre)avait attaqué la cane qui etait allée se réfugier dans la maison,je peux vous dire qu'il les a sortis de là sans ménagement,et je suis allée rajouter une couche et les engueuler....
Et bien ils viennent chasser ici de fos sur mer,que dire à des cow boys de marseille?à part allez vous faire fout...la cane boite mais elle va bien ,elle a eu le bon réflexe,le canard est allé se jeté dans les pattes à samba,bon réflexe aussi...du coup;plus de peur que de mal,mais ils sont gonflés de traverser les fermes,ils pourraient prendre à travers champs....ça m'a un peu ennervée...

----------


## vahick

ah que je suis avec toi isa , dans le temps j'ai viré avec perte et fracas cette sale race qui chassait autour de la maison de ma mère je les ai même menacé de prendre moi zossi un fusil ma mère avait peur ,elle n'osait plus aller se promener( elle était déjà très agée ) la chienne avait peur,c'est vrai qu'il y avait plein de petits lapins dans les champs alentours une biche était venue se réfugier dans le jardin des voisins tt ça bien tentant pour ces gens . pauvre éros il a l'air bien coincé !!!! bonne journée

----------


## jaspée

> et voilà un couillon qui s'est callé un joujou sur l'oreille,1/4 d'heure après il l'avait toujours,je l'ai décoincé....un couillon je dis....
> ...


ca me rappelle une autre photo avec un support de gamelle... c'etait deja lui, non ??
sinon, mon pépère est tranquille dans sa nouvelle vie, je le sens apaisé et heureux... du coup, un nouveau pépère va débarquer à la maison...  je sais pas encore lequel, sauf que ce sera un p'tit vieux aussi !! mais sociable celui là !! faut qu'il s'entende avec mes razmotts... et avec les copains... et les copines !!

----------


## catis

tu ne veux pas attendre un peu samba?bien,je ne sais pas combien de temps,mais je la vois bien avec tes chtiots....je pense que dés qu'un tuteur se montrera leur départ sera rapide,ce qui ne saurait tarder....enfin,je n'en sais rien ça peut encore durer des mois....et la pauvre qui dort dehors dans le froid,avec son âge et ses rhumatismes...je sens bien qu'un hiver va encore leur passer dessus comme ça,à la chaine.Que faire?
Oui,il s'agit bien du même couillon qui s'etait coincé un support de gamelle,mais toujours l'air de rien....

----------


## catis

ce soir,pas de balade pour les filles  des voisins,on n'a pas eu le temps,on a juste apporté le pain,elles ont dû être vachement déçues,mais on attaque les préparations pour noel,et on n'aura plus le temps de grand chose dans les semaines à venir...j'ai baladé les notre ,mais pas elles...à chaque fois que ça arrive,ça me mine,mais je ne peux pas tout faire,elles vont bien être malheureuses sans balade,j'essayerais de leur an faire le plus souvent possible...et oui,ça devient bien dur ici,on bosse beaucoup sur la ferme....

----------


## armance

Bon, ça va être chaud le passage en Bretagne car j'ai eu un souci de pneu et le temps de le commander j'ai décalé de 2 jours mon départ!
Je dois être Jeudi prochain sur Paris 
Donc Michele Royan ok ensuite dimanche MicheleB et un pote sur Vannes, mon frère Ploemer lundi mardi 
Donc je vais me faire haïr par Jaspée, et Vahick (peut être crénau mercredi)
*Quant aux loulouttes de Langoélan ont 'elles un créneau pour mercredi après midi balade et soirée nuit, ou alors soirée nuit ou rien?* 
Au printemps Jaspée quand je ne serai pas contrainte dans le temps je te promets que je viens te voir!
Vahick aussi 
Quant à Manou Chantal faudra que j'élargisse ma tournée mais pourquoi pas !

----------


## vahick

salut armance bien sûr déçue que tu ne " pousses pas" jusqu'à moi quand tu es chez nos copines de langoélan tu n'es qu'à une petite heure et moi zossi j'ai de quoi te coucher !!!! enfin c'est toi qui vois !!! pour l'heure direction clinique pour l'exérèse d'un vilain bouton sur ma joue !!!! bises à ttes

----------


## manou 85

OUille !! mais bon cela ne sera qu'un mauvais souvenir !! vaut mieux se débarasser de suite de cela.
Ma maman a longtemps cru que c'était sa nouvelle paire de lunettes donc une des branches qui lui irritait la peau, une vilaine plaque qui durait, durait.......et visite chez un dermato elle a eu droit aussi à une p'te n'opération et tout est redeveu nikel on voit plus la cicatrice tellement cela a été bien fait.
La Vendée aussi est hispitalière, la troussepinette et le préfou sont convivials aussi.
Ce matin, temps gris et son sent une fraicheur donc mes chiens comatent encore sous la couette et ne sortent que lorsque le fox d'en face donne de la voix une vraie vie de merde.
catis j'ai bien noté que tu cherches un acceuil sour la Samba pourquoi pas ??? un peu de confort ne devrait pas lui nuirz et bien sur beaucoup de tendresse !!
Voilà !j'attend l'arrivée de bébéinou avec impatience ?????????
Bonne journée et bon courage aux travailleuses.

----------


## vidau fabienne

coucou tout le monde  un pt passage pour poster ce lien qui circule partout sur fb 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ml#post1427985

----------


## vidau fabienne

le mr a perdu emploi et toit d un coup (gardien dans une propriété vendue ) il a du mal a se separer de son gros , toute solution peut etre etudiée

----------


## catis

Pour armance,la semaine prochaine je travaille sur la même tournée que cet été,du lundi 26 au dimanche 2,puis le5/6/7 dec sur pontivy,comme infirmière.Cath bosse le25/26/27/28 sur sa tournée,c'est une semaine d'enfer.On a besoin de sous et on n'a pas pu refuser même si ça tombe un peu trop prés des périodes de fêtes.Je vais être absente 17h par jour et je n'ai pas la capacité d'avoir une vie sociale quelconque la semaine prochaine.Je suis vraiment désolée,mais autant j'aurais pu cette semaine sans problême,autant là c'est foutu.C'est une dure semaine qui s'annonce,et j'en aurais travaillé plus encore si elles m'avaient proposé,les finances plongeants à nouveau dangereusement.Et encore,j'ai la chance d'avoir cette tournée parfois,c'est mieux que rien....
bon,je file manger,bises,isa...

----------


## jaspée

> Bon, ça va être chaud le passage en Bretagne car j'ai eu un souci de pneu et le temps de le commander j'ai décalé de 2 jours mon départ!
> Je dois être Jeudi prochain sur Paris 
> Donc Michele Royan ok ensuite dimanche MicheleB et un pote sur Vannes, mon frère Ploemer lundi mardi 
> Donc je vais me faire haïr par Jaspée, et Vahick (peut être crénau mercredi)
> *Quant aux loulouttes de Langoélan ont 'elles un créneau pour mercredi après midi balade et soirée nuit, ou alors soirée nuit ou rien?* 
> Au printemps Jaspée quand je ne serai pas contrainte dans le temps je te promets que je viens te voir!
> Vahick aussi 
> Quant à Manou Chantal faudra que j'élargisse ma tournée mais pourquoi pas !


C'est pas grave Armance, ce s'ra pour le printemps ! les aléas des voitures...  ::

----------


## armance

Manou je n'avais pas percuté que tu était en Vendée! Sinon j'aurai programmé un arrêt dimanche mais ça va être serré!!

Vahick peut être mercredi un petit bonjour : de ploemer ça ne doit pas être trop loin mais je te le confirmerai
Les filles : pas de soucis on remettra ça un autre moment 
Et oui Jaspée : s'il fait mauvais et que le bateau ne vient pas ?? je reste bloqué! Et tant qu'à venir sur Yeu autant prévoir 2 ou 3 jours pour visiter! (si c'est ok pour vous?) donc on verra ça aux beaux jours)
bises

----------


## michele

elle est toute mimi la ptite Lulu !!!!!!
Ma Ponsa , chienne est Espagnole est partie ce matin pour une nouvelle vie ..et une de plus de sauvée !!!!!
YES !!!!!

----------


## catis

Yes!!!bonne route à ponsa,et bonne chance...elle aussi doit parler espagnol,comme le lucas de chantal,non?et ta lulu,armance,elle parle aussi espagnol?ou elle a appris le français depuis le temps....j'apprends le langage des signes à chelsea,elle a de bonnes dispositions...ça peut toujours servir si elle deviens sourde.
Je viens de vider ma voiture des affaires de marché pour pouvoir travailler libre la semaine prochaine,et oui,j'ai ma liste,32 patients lundi matin,je n'ai pas osé compter le soir,aller,une semaine à tenir ou je serais peu présente,ne m'en veuillez pas.
La factrice m'a dit que mes vieux ont reçu une lettre de la tutelle,ils n'ont rien dit à cath,je vais essayer de savoir demain...
Sinon,la tempête se lève et ce n'est pas du gateau,j'ai resserré les ficelles de fixation des serres,mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça tienne.
Si j'etais croyante j'irais prier,mais là je vais plutôt me cacher sous la couette...bonne nuit les filles, demain je lezarde puis lundi c'est l'enfer....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, je ne suis pas souvent sur le post, j'ai beaucoup de soucis, mon frère a de gros problèmes de dos,  hernie et le diagnostic est tombé opération, en même temps lui qui était le pilier de la famille, directeur industriel d'une grosse boîte vient d'être licencié!!!la totale!!! on est un peu beaucoup effondrés!!!!! il ne mérite vraiment pas car il est très humain, ce n'est pas parce que c'est mon frère mais comme lui, je pense qu'il n'y en a plus beaucoup. Le personnel voulait se mettre en grève mais il a refusé car en grève ils ne seront pas payés et cela ne changerait rien... en plus mon lulu pose des problèmes, il fait pour me mordre moi et mon fils, donc j'attends que le spécialiste du comportement de galgos me contacte, sinon quand il a fait sa crise, il est super malheureux!!!! il me fait pitié, bref.... rien n'est rose en ce moment.... Vahick soit yvette est sortie de sa galère d'opération et tant mieux, alors bizzz et bon dimanche tortoutes

----------


## michele

HEU la Lulu d'Armance est Réunionnaise ...ça ka macher pour elle !!!!! Ponsa Curry Keepy et tous les autres m'étonnent tous un peu plus chaque jour ...pas de problème de language ...juste le langage de l'amour Isa !!!!! JAMAIS REUSSI CA AVEC UN HOMME N Y MEME AVEC UNE FEMME ......... ça marche juste avec les animaux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Armance et Lulu sont repartient ce matin ...j'aurai gardé Lulu avec plaisir tellement c'était le bonheur avec Keepy de vrais amoureux c deux là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je reprendrai Armance avec plaisir aussi hein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! elle prend pas trop de place ça va  ::  !!!!

g pas compris le problème de Chantal avec son lulu ...dans kel circonstance t'as t il mordu ..et ton fils ??????? c toi le dominant Chantal et pas Lulu !!! 
Ponsa est bien arrivée ds sa nouvelle famille ..une de plus de sauvée YES !!!!!
Bisous les nanas et bon dimanche ..je m'en vais ramasser les feuilles mortes ..ki se ramassent à la pelle ........

----------


## Michèle B

nous avons eu la visite de Lulu et d'Armance .J'adore la petite bouille de Lulu 
Lulu a fait courir ++ mon Vendome ,quelle énergie a cette petite chienne ,    depuis la promenade il ronfle ainsi que le reste de la troupe 
nous avons passé un excellent après midi 

oui Chantal dit nous dans quelles circonstances ton loulou t'a mordu ?

----------


## catis

oui,il faudrait voir pourquoi il a niaqué,à quel moment,il est stressé,un petit calmant peut-être?
En même temps,si vous saviez le nombre de fois ou shouki m'a mordue,et une shouki n'est pas un lucas,c'etait plein de dents dans le bec...jamais pu lui faire predre l'habitude,sa vie d'avant...on a appris à se méfier et à vivre avec....
Chelsea est plus cool,c'est certain,une dent a frolée cath un jour,mais en fait cath lui faisait un calin et eros s'est interposé,elle a voulut mordre eros,la mais de cath etait sur le trajet...vraiment un accident,et un tout petit coup de dent ,à peine une marque,rien à voir avec les plaies que me faisait shouki.C'est toujours embêtant un chien qui mord,dur à gérer,mais on arrive à trouver un compromis pour vivre avec s'il n'est pas foncièrement méchant...Chantal va nous raconter tout ça.
Sinon, notre vahick s'est fait oter un morceau,comment qu'elle va notre quimperoise?
Donc,dés demain je vais travailler dur,je commence à 5h15 du matin,ça va être l'enfer,mais tout va bien se passer,à grand coup de boissons énergisante pour tenir,je vais pouvoir en profiter pour repartir à maigrir,je stagne sur mes -7 kgs,j'aimerais bien en perdre encore autant....
Bises,à toutes et tous,ne m'en veuillez pas si je suis plus rare,j'ai quand même quelques moment pour venir sur le post,mais moins,forcément....demain on va galérer,enplus cath bosse aussi...
Sinon,ça y est ,mes deux vieux sont mis sous curatelle renforcée,ça devrait bouger dans les semaines à venir,j'espère dans le bon sens et que les chiennes ne vont pas passer à la trappe parce-que je ne suis pas là le jour de la visite de la tutrice...c'est ce que je crains le plus.Ne pas pouvoir être là et qu'ils appelent la SPA.
Bon,je file au lit,et oui  demain levé à 4h on se couche comme les poupoules.....

----------


## jaspée

bonne nit les filles, demain debout à 4h30 aussi, mais pas pour le boulot !!!
bonne courage isa, je penserais bien à toi !!
Ha, shouki et ses grandes dents... je porte encore les crocs que j'avais ce jour là... avec la marque des dents de la crocférox !! pauvre louloute..
pour tes p'tits vieux, c'est bien que ca bouge, tu pourrais peut etre laisser un mot pour les fifilles ?? 
bonne nit les poulettes !!  ::

----------


## vahick

bonsoir tt le monde merci de prendre de mes nouvelles , du coté de la joue ça va j'ai une super couture en z , je me demande ce que ce sera quand ça sera cicatrisé !!!! par contre j'ai un méga problème depuis ce soir le toit de ma jolie véranda fuit à deux endroits oh ce ne sont pas des cascades mais ça goutte alors demain au secours le couvreur !!!! j'ai bien peur de ne pas trop bien dormir !!!!mais bonne nuit à ttes

----------


## jaspée

> bonsoir tt le monde merci de prendre de mes nouvelles , du coté de la joue ça va j'ai une super couture en z , je me demande ce que ce sera quand ça sera cicatrisé !!!! par contre j'ai un méga problème depuis ce soir le toit de ma jolie véranda fuit à deux endroits oh ce ne sont pas des cascades mais ça goutte alors demain au secours le couvreur !!!! j'ai bien peur de ne pas trop bien dormir !!!!mais bonne nuit à ttes


on va t'appeler Mamie la Balafre !!  ::   tant que ta fifille te reconnait ... ca va !! bonne nit malgré les fuites, en esperant que le temps va vite s'eclaircir !!

----------


## catis

et les fuites,avec ce qui tombe!!!bon,allez,courage,je part pour l'echafaud,il est 4h45,60 patients auront besoin de moi aujourd'hui...
Je ne peux pas laisser de mot chez eux,ils perdent tout,jettent les papiers,même les impôts sont passés à la poubelle.bizzzz les fiiiilles...

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, ce n'est pas moi qui a été mordue. En fait j'au su qu'au refuge il avait mordu 2 fois, une première fois quand une bénévole a voulu lui mettre un manteau et une 2ème fois pour lui donner un médicament!!! sinon chez moi il a grogné plusieurs fois mais très méchemment, mon fils lui a donné une tape et a crié sur lui...depuis il a l'air calmé, on verra cette semaine. Sinon le soir il aboie beaucoup, au moindre bruit je pense qu'il a peur. Sinon il se gratte beaucoup!!! je pense aller chez le véto fin de semaine si cela ne va pax mieux, peut être alimentation trop riche en boeuf car Monsieur ne veut pas de croquettes, j'ai tenu bon 2 jours sans rien lui donner d'autre, il m'a retourné ma poubelle de cuisine et était très énervé après les chattes, alors j'ai cédé mais riz et boeuf, alors bonne soirée tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

mets du poulet ou de la dinde a la place du boeuf, ce dernier est allergisant pour les toutous !
je vois qu'il y a du sport chez toi !! 
je viens de rentrer avec mon nouveau pensionnaire ! c'est tout le contraire de saxo, il est super gentil mais très tonique !! il commence deja à s'amuser bruyament avec les razmotts !! je crains le pire pour cette nuit !! a moins qu'il ne dorme... depuis ce matin, il a pas fermer l'oeil, ou alors juste 2 mn ! il boude mes coussins, préfère dormir sur mes chaussures, bref un pot de colle !!

le voila dans le bateau en train de découvrir la mer....

----------


## manou 85

Tu nous raconteras son histoire ?  l' la truffe en trompette ??

Tant mieux si il joue avec les razmots . Il va s'habituer au confort. il s'y font tous ::

Le boeuf j'aviterais ainsi que le cheval plutôt de la dinde, du poulet ou du poisson.
Je ne donnerais pas du riz mais plutôt des fibres (haricots, carottes)
Ils ont un tel changement de vie que la peur les habite longtemps.
Ma bombasse, que j'ai depuis le mois de mai a encore des réactions exagerées je trouve mais bon tout est extrème chez elle....
BOn courage les courageuses travailleuses..

----------


## jaspée

http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...7/page-12.html

un peu de lecture peut etre ???  ::

----------


## manou 85

Oui !

J'avais trouvé lo post mais ma réponse a buggué !! 

Trop bo et un amour de wouaf comme tu les aimes !!!

----------


## jaspée

exactement !! il est trop drole, il joue avec les crevettouilles !! ca vaux le coup d'oeil !!
pour l'instant, il est encore un peu à coté de ses pattounes, pleure des qu'il ne me voit plus, mais ce va le faire !! quelques jours et il sera intégré !! ::

----------


## armance

et un abonnement de plus sur Rescue! Le Tyz et les crevettes!
bises jaspée et courage Vahick Chantal et les filles
Suis passée chez les Michéles mettrai des photos et vidéos plus tard!

----------


## catis

et un de plus,oui c'est super,mais ici ce sera en laisse permanente,monsieur semble tueur de chat et je tiens à mon leo....par contre on ira le lacher vers chez mes voisins,ça débarrassera.....je vais me faire des amies sur le site moi....
Bon,je file manger,je rentre juste du boulot,je suis épuisée,la matinée a été abominable,je me suis perdue à la première prise de sang,je n'ai jamais rattrapé mon retards,j'ai finit avec 1h30 de retards,génial!!!!et idem hier soir;j'ai finit à 21h30,je n'en pouvais plus...c'est un peu l'horreur quand même,il faut que j'ai besoin de sous pour travailler aussi dur,je vous le dis!!!
bon,bises à toutes ,bienvenue au gros tyson,et à dés que je peux,isa.

----------


## vahick

bon courage isa  tu sais il y a des gps pour trouver sa route c'est super .....quand ça marche !!!et il y a la récompense au bout de tes longues journées !!!!!bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## Michèle B

oh super Jaspée pour l'adoption de Tyzon

----------


## catis

le problême des gps,vahick,c'est que c'est bon pour aller dans une ville,un village,mais nos petits lieu-dit minus ne sont même pas dedans,du coup ça ne sert à rien pour nous....
Bon,je viens de rentrer,de plus en plus décavée....

----------


## jaspée

::  ma douce, tu bosses dur, mais c'est pas pour la gloire !! et oui, il parait que Ty n'aime pas les chats, dommage effectivement, mais il aime les autres chiens, c'est deja ca !! il vient de faire une partie avec les razmotts, ca ronfle dur maintenant !!

----------


## vahick

sympa ce tyson mais tu as des chats jaspée non ? ah ça me mets encore en boule d'après la météo tte la france est sous un ciel gris eh bien chez moi les stores st baissés le soleil brille ds le grand bleu je vous en envoie un peu ?ah oui le gps au début il ne connaissaitpas mon adresse bon courage  bises

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes, ma chatte s'est donc fait accidentée,elle est rentrée lundi soir,elle saignait un peu mais je voyais une plaie sur sa queue plus ou moins grande, sans plus... cette nuit elle a beaucoup souffert, j'étais prête a appeler un véto d'urgence mais elle s'est calmée, le véto est venu cet après midi car je n'osais pas la prendre pour ne pas lui faire de mal, je pensais que sa colonne vertébrale était touchée... donc radio, fracture du bassin avec déplacement à droite, et queue cassée au départ de la colonne vertébrale ... donc amputation.... mon noel est arrivé!!!!! je la récupère demain après midi.... heureusement j'ai un excellent employeur... bisous tortoutes..j'ai mal au coeur pour elle... je l'ai récupérée dans la rue, ici elle a été empoisonnée puis accidentée, mais comme le véto m'a dit dans tous des malheurs elle a une chance unique d'avoir une maîtresse comme vous!!!!donc bisous et bonsoir tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

> Bonsoir tortoutes, les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes, ma chatte s'est donc fait accidentée,elle est rentrée lundi soir,elle saignait un peu mais je voyais une plaie sur sa queue plus ou moins grande, sans plus... cette nuit elle a beaucoup souffert, j'étais prête a appeler un véto d'urgence mais elle s'est calmée, le véto est venu cet après midi car je n'osais pas la prendre pour ne pas lui faire de mal, je pensais que sa colonne vertébrale était touchée... donc radio, fracture du bassin avec déplacement à droite, et queue cassée au départ de la colonne vertébrale ... donc amputation.... mon noel est arrivé!!!!! je la récupère demain après midi.... heureusement j'ai un excellent employeur... bisous tortoutes..j'ai mal au coeur pour elle... je l'ai récupérée dans la rue, ici elle a été empoisonnée puis accidentée, mais comme le véto m'a dit dans tous des malheurs elle a une chance unique d'avoir une maîtresse comme vous!!!!donc bisous et bonsoir tortoutes


bein ma pauvre chantal, c'est pas de chance pour ta minette... c'est ta vieille avec ses yeux d'extra terrestre ? (je me rappelle de la photo...) donc tu vas la récuperer demain, j'espère qu'elle va vite se remettre... plein de pensées positives pour qu'elle se retape vite fait !! courage ma belle, gros bisous !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> sympa ce tyson mais tu as des chats jaspée non ? ah ça me mets encore en boule d'après la météo tte la france est sous un ciel gris eh bien chez moi les stores st baissés le soleil brille ds le grand bleu je vous en envoie un peu ?ah oui le gps au début il ne connaissaitpas mon adresse bon courage bises


non, je n'ai pas de chat à moi, juste quelques uns qui passent dans mon jardin manger les croquettes à leur disposition ! mais ils ne sont pas fous ces mimis, ils regardent avant s'il n'y a pas de chien dans les parages... Saxo ne les aimait pas beaucoup non plus... quand aux razmotts... ca ressemblent à des lapins... alors... ceci dit, si le chat est imposant, ca gueule de loin, juste pour la frime !!!

----------


## vahick

je sais que rescue n'est pas là pour se raconter sauf quand c'est pour parler de nos poilus mais je vais un peu " disparaître" du forum le 8 je serais dans le vald'oise au milieu de ma famille pour entourer une de mes petites - filles 19ans tumeur au cerveau depuis 2ans 1/2 la dernière IRM est catatrophique et cette réunion va ressembler j'en ai bien peur à un adieu . je reviendrai ici quand j'irai mieux portez vous bien les copines .

----------


## manou 85

Oh ma pauvre !! quelle horrible épreuve , toi et tes proches allez traverser !! :: 

IL n'y  a pas de mots.
Je te serre dans mes bras (vivirtuellement bien sur et si tu as envie de parler n'hésites pas..Biz

----------


## catis

j'ai dit à nos gros qu'on va avoir la visite d'awai pendant quleques jours,ils ont dis chouette,plus on est de fous....donc ne t'inquiète pas ma vahick,ta fille peu venir ici,on va la chouchouter...

----------


## jaspée

> je sais que rescue n'est pas là pour se raconter sauf quand c'est pour parler de nos poilus mais je vais un peu " disparaître" du forum le 8 je serais dans le vald'oise au milieu de ma famille pour entourer une de mes petites - filles 19ans tumeur au cerveau depuis 2ans 1/2 la dernière IRM est catatrophique et cette réunion va ressembler j'en ai bien peur à un adieu . je reviendrai ici quand j'irai mieux portez vous bien les copines .


bon courage ma douce... suis de tout coeur avec toi et ta petite fille... ::

----------


## armance

Bisous Vahick !
Idem ma pauvre Chantal ! Des jours meilleurs vont revenir!
Bisous Isa  et Jaspée!
Manou etc....... suis sur Juvisy et ce soir Le Havre, semaine prochaine Paris ensuite redescente... par l'Ouest ou l'Est ...

----------


## jaspée

> Bisous Vahick !
> Idem ma pauvre Chantal ! Des jours meilleurs vont revenir!
> Bisous Isa  et Jaspée!
> Manou etc....... suis sur Juvisy et ce soir Le Havre, semaine prochaine Paris ensuite redescente... par l'Ouest ou l'Est ...


bonne route la randonneuse ! ca m'plairait bien un p'tit tour de france moi... !!  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour tortoutes, tout d'abord une immense pensée pour Yahick et sa petite fille..... quelle grande tristesse!!en plus aujourd'hui c'est la journée du cancer!!!! pensons toutes à elles pour les encourager!!! sinon j'ai récupéré ma chatte, queue coupée et un mois enfermée dans ma chambre pour consolider son bassin, tapé par une voiture à un endroit où le véto ne peut intervenir, c'est trop risqué, il faut attendre la réaction neurologique pendant 3-4 jours mais il pense que cela devrait aller. En plus Lulu maintenant fait pipi partout dans la maison, la journée quand je ne ne suis pas là, et cette nuit car je n'ai pas pu le laisser venir dans ma chambre!!!et pourtant mon fils l'a pris avec lui!!!que du bonheur, tout va bien et je suis super dégoûtée... mais à côté de vahick je n'ai rien à dire, bon week end tortoutes

----------


## jaspée

bein ma chantal, lulu le poilu s'est transformé en monstre puant et désagréable ?? un p'tit tour chez le comportementaliste vite fait pour le remettre sur les rails !! tu t'es laissé débordée là !! pas de sensiblerie avec un loulou avec un passé de merde, sinon il va s'installer chez lui... et tu f'ras partie du décors... on remet les pendules à l'heure... il est chez toi et pas l'inverse !!

----------


## vahick

merci à ttes. bien sûr continuez à  me donner de vos nouvelles , mon chagrin ne m'empêche pas de m'interesser à vos poilus . awaï va aller jeudi en "colo" chez isa et cathy elle va faire la connaissance de la p'tite nouvelle !!!je sais qu'elle y sera choyée mais même pour 3jours elle va bcp me manque ; bon dimanche

----------


## Michèle B

bon courage vahick à toi , ta famille et ta petite fille 
dure épreuve

----------


## manou 85

Ce matin, à 6 heures est né Mathieu Jack.
4.360 kg pour 52 cm
MOn fils m'a dit ; il est bo, y vas te plaire il ressemble à un bouledogue  ::  c'est notre humour. tout le monde ne peut pas comprendre mais chez moi cela fait sourire.
Voilà ! c'est le sixième petit n'enfant et le seul garçon. mes fils sont dans la moyenne..nationale comment feront ils pour 06 qui manquent par couple ??????

----------


## vahick

félicitations aux heureux parents , profitez bien de ce petit bout d'homme enfin" petit"façons de parler !!!!beau poids ce mignon . mamie va être " gateuse " !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Je viens de réaliser l'horreur que tu dois ressentir.
Excuses moi je me suis laissée emporter par ce bonheur.

----------


## vahick

non manou ne te prend pas la tête , je sais que la vie va continuer et je me réjouis de ton bonheur et si je te dis: profite!! c'est que tu vois la vie nous réserve des tours inimaginables et monstrueux alors les souvenirs d'instants de bonheur c'est tt ce qu'il reste . longue et heureuse vie à ce petit costaud . bises

----------


## catis

excusez moi d'être si peu présente,mais en ce moment nous sommes au "taquet",on n'arrête pas,et quand je pense que j'ai accepté de bosser comme infirmière mercredi,jeudi matin et soir, et vendredi matin,il faut être con...enfin,ne t'inquiète pas vahick,cath sera là jeudi pour acceuillir awai dans de bonnes conditions.Et chelsea est vraiment gentille et sociable,rien à voir avec shouki,ça va bien se passer.
On a vermifugé chelsea hier,on la trouve bien amaigrie alors qu'elle bouffe comme 4,mais je pense que c'est sa vie extrèmement active ici qui lui donne une jolie taille,elle n'est pas maigre du tout,elle se muscle,mais elle a quand même perdu 4 kgs,elle pèse 35 kgs.Je sais ,c'est bien pour une tite rott,shouki faisait ce poids,mais dans le doute:vermifuge!!!!
Bon,je file au labo faire des bocaux,bienvenue  à jacki le bouledogue et bon courage aux parents....celui là va vivre pas mal d'années pour les emm...je blague,comme vous le voyez,j'adooooore les gosses....loin...
bon courage aussi à chantal qui se laisse déborder par une crevette,allez ma belle,ne te laisse pas faire,gueule un bon coup,fout le dehors quand il grogne pour montrer ton mecontentement.Et ne te laisse pas envahir,ta chatte a besoin de se reposer au calme après toutes ces horreurs,il ne doit pas venir l'embêter,pareil,dehors s'il n'est pas content.Non mais,on ne va pas se laisser emm...
bisous les filles,je file..;

----------


## vahick

ok isa je viens vous confier ma gentille compagne jeudi pm et je reviendrai dimanche soir au pire lundi si nous arrivons trop tard.je sais bien que vous veillerez avec grand soin sur ma " cardiaque "mais la maison est si vide quand elle est loin de moi . bon courage . bises

----------


## catis

Ok,pas de souçis,je serais certainement sur les marchés ou ailleurs,mais cath sera là;
Sinon,j'attendais des bocaux ce matin,ils arriveront à 15h,ça me fout dedans pour mon autoclave,mais pas le choix,panique à bords...je vais avoir le temps d'aller balader les chiens du coup,aller aux champignons(hier j'ai trouvé deux kg de chantrelles grises,un cèpe(et oui,moi aussi j'ai été surprise),des pieds de mouton et un sparasis crêpu,)donc une super récolte que je n'espérais pas...je vais donc peut-être y retourner....après manger si j'ai le courage,les chiens attendent...

----------


## jaspée

bonne récolte de champi alors !!
je viens d'affronter la tempete pour la promenade chiens, suis naze !! et je m'en vais de retour demain pour un covoit... faut y que je sois cinglée ! c'est ce que dit mon z'hom en tout cas...
bon courage vahick.. ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, félicitations à mamie manou... mamie gentille!! sinon je n'ai pas une bonne nouvelle à vous annoncer... j'ai fait euthanasier lulu vendredi soir, je n'en pouvais plus d'avoir peur.. j'ai passé toute la semaine avec des gants en cuir et un baton en bois, je n'en avais plus du tout confiance, il montrait de plus en plus ses crocs, ne m'obéissait pas du tout, pissait partout des quantités impressionnantes. Lorsque j'ai conduit ma chatte accidentée, le véto m'avait donné les coordonnées d'un comportementaliste... je l'ai appelé longuement vendredi. il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait rien faire pour le chien mais que c'était à moi de prendre des cours... mais vu l'âge du chien et ma peur il ne m'a pas laissé espoir.. je lui ai proposé de venir chez moi, il m'a dit que cela ne servirait à rien car une fois qu'il serait reparti.. il serait avec moi. Mon fils ne m'a pas parlé pendant 4 jours, moi aussi je suis très malheureuse mais je me suis dit que plus j'allais attendre et plus ce serait difficile, le rendre pour moi était impossible, je ne voulais pas qu'il soit à nouveau malheureux, le comportementaliste m'avait aussi parlé de collier électrique ou de muselière... mais je n'ai pas voulu lui infliger des corrections supplémentaires à celles qu'il a connu.... je sais que sur ce site beaucoup vont m'en vouloir, je m'en veux moi-même, bonne soirée

----------


## jaspée

::

----------


## POLKA67

C'est clair que là il ne sera plus malheureux !... Il a fait une très mauvaise rencontre ce loulou.... ::

----------


## Michèle B

:: 

pauvre Lulu

----------


## michele

je suis dégoutée là .....en le rendant à l'asso au moins il aurait eu une chance de tomber sur une famille qui l'aurait remis ds le bon chemin !! incroyable ..écoeurée .....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

NOn je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, je ne l'aurais jamais rendu à l'association...en espagne.... si j'ai fait cela c'est quand même après discution avec véto et comportementaliste, ne me prenez pas non plus pour ce que je ne suis pas... je suis toujours la première à aider les animaux et les sauver, ce chien avait déjà un très lourd passé, avait mordu 2 fois et la personne qui me suivait espérait mais n'était pas sure du tout qu'il se calmerait.. par contre michèle il faut savoir que ce chien était au refuge depuis plus d'un an alors trouver une autre famille....merci de vos commentaires....je suis peut être plus malheureuse que vous de l'avoir fait, mais continuez à me juger,cela ne me dérange pas.

----------


## POLKA67

Un chien terrorisée peut avoir un comportement agressif, là on lui a juste laissé un peu plus d'un mois....
Un sauvetage aurait pu au moins être tenté en le mettant dans les urgences mais à priori c'était vous ou personne...
Là on ne saura jamais s'il était sauvable ou pas...
Un véto + un seul comportementaliste ne sont pas paroles d'évangile, d'ailleurs ce dernier a dit d'après vos propos que c'est vous qui devriez prendre des cours... 
A votre place j'effacerais tous vos messages sur le poste de CLODY...

----------


## r'is27

Pauvre Lulu, tu es né décidément sous une mauvaise étoile 
Au revoir Lulu

----------


## manou 85

Oh c'est pas sympa de juger sans connaitre le fond de l'histoire ::

Les chiens qui ontun passé lourd ne sont pas tous sauvables...........les familles adoptantes ne doivent pas vivre un enfer à cause d'un animal.

Peut être que les assos qui placent ces chiens devraient mieux choisir l'adoptant.
je fais des pré-visites en vue d'adoption dans ma région et je peux dire que certaines visites sont dignes du roi UBU;

Lulu ne souffre plus il a fini sa vie de galère. Il avait senti pouvoir prendre le "pouvoir" sur sa maitresse qui a "peut être pas su se montrer "le boss" .
Fragilisé par la perte de son compagnon il a "cru" revivre le même bonheur avec lui.
Bah non !!
J'ai adopté une jackotte de 6 kg un amour de chienne par ailleurs sauf qu'elle a une ame de patronne et rendait la vie infernale à mon Jules. je l'ai recadré !! ouf !!!  pas facile

Chantal: on ne peut pas tous les sauver !si il avait pris l'ascendant sur toi et que ta famille se sentait en danger tu as pris la bonne décision.
Sinon le p'tit veau est rentré chez lui avec sa moman, il mange, boit, dort!!!  un ange !!!!

----------


## vahick

eh bien manou nous sommes du même avis et j'ai essayé de discupabiliser chantal au lieu de la critiquer , la vie n'était plus possible avec ce pauvre lucas et foin de sensiblerie stérile . elle a fait ce qu'elle pensait le mieux et c'est bien ainsi aller bon pm les copines

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Merci Manou et Yvette, de toute façon dans toute chose la critique est si facile;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Excusez moi j'ai envoyé le message trop vite. Je pense qu'au départ ce chien n'aurait jamais dû m'être proposé, car avant nous avions eu des discussions et j'avais expliqué m'être fait attaquer... l'histoire de ce chien est bizarre depuis le début mais je ne peux dire pourquoi sur ce post, je ne prendrais jamais plus de chien, voilà le résultat alors que je les aime tant.. mais je continuerais à les aider, à les sauver.. ce que j'ai déjà beaucoup fait, bonne soirée

----------


## armance

bisous les filles ....Toutes

----------


## manou 85

chantal, toi qui les aimes tant.

Essaies les grandes z'oreilles ce sont des amours sur pattes, aucune agressivité ce sont des z'amours qui demandent peu et en échange te donnent beaucoup.
regardes le post de Norvège, le poste de Léa qui ressemble à ma Camilla.

Guéris toi de cette peine et reviens vers des chiens au caractère plus doux.

----------


## catis

je rassure vahick,awai a bien mangé,elle surveille la porte,mais elle est très à l'aise avec la meute,chelsea l'a tout de suite adoptée,elle  lui fait des bisous lorsqu'elle la croise,tout va bien.Décidemment cette chelsea est bien plus cool que shouki,je vous le dis...
je file au lit,je bosse encore demain et nous avons 4 marchés ce WE....pas drôle tout ça....

----------


## vahick

MERCI ISA , je suis bien triste dans ma maison vide j'espère que la météo nous permettra de rentrer assez tôt dimanche bonne nuit . bises

----------


## jaspée

Devinez donc qui est à coté de Tyzon ??
 ::

----------


## manou 85

Coucou !! 

HOlly  OU Théo !!

Il a l'air super heureux le Ty qiuand même ! Il apprécie le confort du KNP.

J'ai rendu visite à mon petit fils, surnommé SUMO par les puéricultrices de la Mater !! ::  fo dire qu'il rentre dans du 3 mois allègremment et se déplie et fait plus de 55 cm bref le bibi est un moment serieux et n'aime pas trop attendre. Sinon on ne l'entend pas dernier bib à onze heures et on recommence à 6 heures pour un petit bout de 1 semain c'est la classe.
sa soeur a été une vraie purge, lui réconcilie ses parents par tant de sagesse...
Mésaventure avec la canimobile, je me gare pour acheter une baguette laisse les clés sur le contact et hop fermeture automatique des portes.....heureusement les ouafs étaient à la maison donc cassage de vitre et remplacement le lendemain? Sympa comme cado de la nouel ?? non !!! 
La louloutte de Yanicl va t elle bien avec ses copines à grandes mèches ?? et la merdeuse de Chelsea toujours mimi ???  A quand des bises avec le bo Léo ???

----------


## catis

snif,awai est repartie,sa mémère n'a pas voulut nous la laisser  plus....pourtant elle etait bien ici....elle a été adorable,de plus en plus mignonne cette awai.
Voilà,juste eu le temps de faire un bisou a vahick à mon retour de marché de noel...on a fait 5 marchés dans le we,à nous deux,on a gagné quelques sous,mais à quel prix....je suis épuisée,une soupe,et au lit!!!!
Sinon,la fille a vahick a ouvert son coffre et chargé awai,après avoir sortie chelsea qui voulait aussi monter....mais awai etait à coté de sa maitresse,et c'est eros qu'elle avait chargé,bien cool,il adore la voiture...et portes fermées,il ne disait rien,j'imagine la surprise de se retrouver avec le couillu à la place d'awai...mais non,on a fait l'echange...facile de se tromper avec cette bande de nigauds...;
Chelsea est toujours aussi gentille et caline,un amour de louloute,vahick a bien vu la différence,shouki etait moins cool...
C'est super que notre deuxième rott soit aussi sympa,si on avait eu deux terreurs à la suite,on aurait craqué...
bon,aller,velouté d'orties et au lit...;

----------


## manou 85

Passe une bonne nuit !! le sommeil c'est bon pour tout...

----------


## vahick

bonjour , ça y est awaï a repris possession de son domaine et a retrouvé ttes ses petites habitudes un grand merci à cathy et isa d'avoir pris soin de ma bibiche mais c'est vrai que j'ai failli me retrouver avec le bel éros qui s'était installé dans la voiture de ma fille et dans le noir elle croyait que c'était awaï ah oui j'allais oublier chelsea est une adorable rott , elle m'a fait la fête comme si elle me connaissait , plein de léchouilles . bonne journée à ttes

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir tortoutes, je pense que pour vahick.... c'était aussi pour lui faire changer les idées!!!merci pour elle, sinon manou contente pour ton nouveau petit fils!!!la suite à bientôt... sur ce site on ne vient que pour s'entendre et non pour se faire critiquer et chacun ses idées, certaines personnes se sont permises de me critiquer sans savoir et sans me connaître........j'espère que la prochaine fois elles réfléchiront car elles ne me connaissent pas et ne savent pas ce que je fais... donc.............dans mon petit coin les associations savent................. je ne fais pas partie de la première venue mais j'accepte tout à partir du moment où je sais ce que je fais et comment je le fais surtout pour les animaux, ma passion, sinon les copines mes pensées vont fortement pour vahick et pour sa petite fille aude..il faut l'aider un maximum .. facile à dire... bonne soirée tortoutes...............

----------


## vahick

merci chantal de penser à moi , j'en ai bien besoin ,we familial où tt le monde a fait comme si c'était la fête d'une jeune - fille admirable de courage tt comme ses parents et la nuit s'est terminée pour elle encore aux urgences !!!! j'ai retrouvé avec tant de bonheur ma bibiche et ses gros calins mais je suis bien fatiguée .bonne nuit les filles

----------


## catis

aujourd'hui c'est patinette!!!alors chelsea démarre,glisse,glisse,eros idem,c'etait d'un drôle,je vous laisse imaginer mes deux zouaves en train de glisser sur la route...Pas le temps de sauter sur l'appareil photo,ils s'etaient ressaisis,et courraient sur l'herbe...Dommage,ça aurait fait de jolies photos ridicules....
Donc,pluies verglassantes et glissades,je vais livrer mes escargots sur patins à glace.
Sinon,hier je suis allée à la mairie réclamer mon permis de détention pour chelsea,on a passé une heure à chercher ce qu'il fallait faire,et en fait c'est un arrété du maire qui autorise la détention d'un chien catégorisé,aujourd'hui je suis allée à lamairie chercher mon  permis,donc chelsea a le droit de sortir dans la rue...elle a ses papiers,ce n'est plus une "sans papier"risquant de se faire reconduire en enfer ....
Voilà,bises à toutes et bon courage pour lutter contre le temps...

----------


## catis

aujourd'hui,il aurait fallut une camera et tourner...chelsea a fait sa première sortie en eaux  agitées,et hautes,le ruisseau en bas est devenu une rivière avec les pluies et le dégel,avec un courrant de dingue,je n'ai pas pu traverser,mais chelsea s'est jetée....et elle n'avait pas pied,passé la surprise,elle a nagé,rejoint le bords,mordu les herbes pour se raccrocher,avant de s'accrocher à la berge et de sortir de l'eau,surprise...et d'y retourner.Non sans une hésitation.Elle s'est éclatée,et je saute et je nage,roulée dans le courrant,et je ressort,et je recommence....eros y a été aussi ,mais il avait pied,lui.Quant à tana et calya,pas folles les mouettes,pas question d'y aller,trop de courrant;
J'ai bien rigolé en balade ce matin.
Je viens de ramoner la cheminée,reste juste à rallumer le feu...

----------


## jaspée

un bon feu pour réchauffer le coeur et l'âme !! après ces jours de pluie et de vent mélés... j'en ai bien besoin !! encore du boulot ce week end et je m'en vais passer Noel dans les ardennes !!
je n'oublie pas la bretagne... et les bretons...  ::  mais faudra attendre l'année prochaine... 
vahick, n'oublies pas de m'envoyer ton adresse en MP stp ! 
pour les autres... c'est ok !!!!!!!!!!!! :: 

bizouilles aux poilus !! Tyzon s'eclate aussi dans la flotte, a gouté l'eau de mer et en a meme bu.... ::   c'est ressorti aussi vite !!

----------


## vahick

salut les copines , tjrs surprise bien que j'habite ici depuis bientôt 30ans d'entendre parler de pluie de gel de verglas à qqles kms isa par exemple est à 80km et ici hier ciel bleu aujourd'hui après une matinée pluvieuse et venteuse le grand bleu 15° .n'empêche que c'est dommage de n'avoir pas pu prendre des photos de chelsea and co !!!! ok jaspée je te mets mon adresse tu vas voir c'est breton à au moins 300/100 comme m'a écrit chantal !!! bonne soirée a ttes

----------


## jaspée

Allez, v'nez les copains et copines !! meme pas peur de l'io moi !!
Je précise que c'est un chemin et aucunement un ruisseau !!  ::

----------


## catis

ah oui,même sur ton cailloux ça mouille!!!il y avait plus d'eau chez moi,mais c'est...un ruisseau...donc plutôt normal....
Je vais essayer de penser à partir en balade  avec l'appareil photo...
Sinon,dimanche je suis au marché de noel de gourin,si des copines passent par là...hein vahick?je sais,c'est un peu loin de chez toi.En plus je serais dehors,donc pas bien au chaud...
Tous les escargots sont préparés pour ce WE,on va être cool demain,un marché le matin et je pourrais même aller manifester ensuite,il y a des manifs qui me  regardent un peu partout...et même à lorient je crois....
J'ai la pêche ce soir,levée à 9h30(cath etait au labo depuis 7 h)j'ai bien récupéré...de mon surmenage de ces dernieres semaines.
Bon,je file manger et au lit,je voulais aller visiter mes poubelles,mais pas trop envie,il tombe des cordes.
BIIIIsouus les fiiilles....

----------


## vahick

ok s'il ne fait pas trop moche j'irai peut- être faire un p'tit tour à gourin ce n'est pas si loin !!!!là ma soupe potiron - marrons ( fabrication maison ) est chaude bisous bonne soirée

----------


## catis

Preuve à l'appui,chelsea déteste les chats!!!je viens de prendre la photo il y a 10 minutes...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une autre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

même quand il bouge elle ne dit rien,un amour je vous dis...

----------


## jaspée

que dire de plus.. j'espère que mon gros sera aussi cool quand je viendrais !!
 ::

----------


## catis

je pense qu'on ne prendra pas de risque et qu'on le tiendra en laisse ,ton gros pas du tout OK leo....j'y tiens à mon leo...

----------


## jaspée

bah, pour finir, je sais meme po... il est meme po chien de garde...
il a 10 ans de refuge et rien de référence... on verra sur place !!

----------


## vahick

quel silence depuis bientôt une semaine !!!j'espère que vous allez ttes bien et vos poilus zossi .

----------


## jaspée

ouaich ! dans les ardennes avec de nouvelles selon meteo??? pas forcement top nivea connexion... biz !!

----------


## catis

salut les fiiiilles,ben c'est normal,avec le vent et la tempête on est toutes embourbées....on voit le bout du tunnel,il me reste 21 douzaines à préparer pour des commandes à envoyer mercredi(une commande en bourgogne,les autres par ici...)et je pense que notre gros rush est terminé,on va pouvoir souffler et voir si les comptes sont un peu remontés....
Sinon,ben voui,le désert sur lepost on est toutes en cuisines,normal,hein les filles?pendant que vos mecs regardent le foooot?allez,je me moque,cath est partie balader les gros,je vais aller de mon coté voir les petites.Et porter le pain aux deux rigolo....bisssssous....

----------


## armance

bisous les filles

----------


## catis

bisous armance et bon noyyyel!!!

----------


## vahick

salut les filles je viens de retrouver avec bonheur ma belle louloute j'étais en effet encore à l'hosto depuis hier matin : suspicion de phébite  heureusement fausse alerte mais ma bibiche est restée seule à la maison avec les visites d'une voisine ,sûre qu'elle a été heureuse de voir sa maîtresse !!!! joyeux noël à toutes

----------


## manou 85

Tu dois être rassurée de l'avoir retrouvée toi aussi.
samedi soir, soirée amicale avec des copains et l'un des gars s'est cassée la cheville en glissant sur une flaque d'eau et des feuilles. Sa famille et lui devait partir au ski mercredi ! la loose.
Passez une bonne soirée, près de la cheminée avec vs poilus.
BIz

----------


## michele

Joyeux Noel les filles ..meilleure santé Vahick !!!!
gros bisous et bonnes fêtes  :Smile:

----------


## CHANTALNORD

BON ET JOUEUX NOEL A TOUTES ET A TOUS DANS LA PAIX. UNE PENSEE PARTICULIERE POUR YVETTE ET SA PETITE FILLE AUDE.BISOUS.

----------


## jaspée

joyeux noel mes cocottes !! pluie et soleil mêlés dans les ardennes ! le père noel est resté embourbé avec son traineau !! lol !!
bisous à tout le monde !

----------


## catis

joyeux noyyyel les fiiilles.Donc on faillit passer noel avec awai?et vahick a faillit passer noel à l'hosto?syyyyympa tout ça...qu'on te rassure jaspée,ici c'est les giboulées de mars,soleil,pluie,soleil,pluie,soleil,pluie,génial  ,je vais tacher de viser pour la balade....là ça se couvre,je vais attendre un peu.En plus quand ça tombe,ça tombe dru,et froid....
Gros bisous à toutes....je vais partir avec l'appareil photo....si je le trouve;

----------


## vahick

eh oui isa vous avez encore failli avoir une pensionnaire mais ma fille n'était pas du tout partante pour gorès !!!!qu'est ' ce ' que j'ai été inquiète de savoir ma bibiche tte seule à la maison ,. merci à toutes de vos gentilles pensées croyez bien que j'apprécie. bises à ttes

----------


## armance

eh Vahick faudrait voir à te calmer sur le plan hôpital!!  ::  j'espère que 2013 va te laisser tranquille!
Les fifilles je vous embrasse très fort
Chantal merci pour tes voeux 
Jaspee michele micheleB Manou et fan club je pense bien à vous et vos protégés
J'ai encore un minou super mignon tigré qui a du être abandonné pour les vacances comme l'autre minette que j'ai adoptée il y a un mois et demi!
Je diffuse pour lui mais il reste dehors et attends un foyer!
Il est 100% câlin ronron jeune et superbe!
Je prendrai des photos demain et l’emmènerai véto au cas où pucé ...
bisousssssssssss

----------


## Michèle B

les fêtes de noel sont passées ouf que j'aime pas cette période 

ben alors vahick on fait des siennes , un petit séjour à l'hosto , prend bien soin de toi 

armance des petites photos de ton nouveau protégé

----------


## vahick

un grand merci à vous les filles pour l'instant j'ai commencé les piqures d'anti - inflamatoires j'espère que je vais être tranquille un moment , mon gros souci c'est tjrs ma louloutte que j'ai l'impression d'abandonner !!!! bonne fin d'année à toutes et caresses aux poilus

----------


## catis

Emmène là si tu dois t'absenter,un sanglier de plus ou de moins ça ne change pas grand chose....de toutes façons je passe mes journées à laver la maison...un cauchemard,c'est quand la fin du déluge?

----------


## vahick

merci isa je sais que je peux tjrs compter sur vous  . le problème c'est que vous n'habitez pas la porte à côté et que les pépins de santé ne préviennent pas pour que j'ai le temps de venir !!!!bises et bon courage pour la serpillière !!!

----------


## armance

hello la troupe !
Pour finir l'année festival de photos Lulu et la Lola (adoptée il y a presque 2 mois)


Lulu et compagnons de rencontre chez Michele Royan :


Chez Michele B Vannes :


Voilà pour terminer l'année!!
En 2013 je compte bien compléter la galerie et retournant voir les filles, puis Jaspée, Vahick et Manou et re les Michele
Bisous à toutes

----------


## vahick

merci armance pour ttes ces photos et vive tous ces poilus qui copinent si gentiment .j'attends bien sûr de faire pareil avec mon gros nounours . bises bonne fin d'année

----------


## catis

Oui,pour nous ça va bientôt être un peu plus cool,à partir du 11 janvier on aura beaucoup moins de boulot que ce soit escargots ou infirmière....enfin,façon de parler,il y aura la repro à preparer et tous les escargots à....je ne dis pas de peur de me faire jeter....enfin,les preliminaires à la cuisine....mais à notre rythme.Et dés qu'on trouve quelqu'un pour s'occuper de nos bestioles on part 3 jours en thalasso,c'est le KDO de mon père...le problême c'est qu'on ne pourra jamais partir,ou séparément....on va voir ,je crois que c'est un forfait à deux,je vais voir ce que je peux négocier en y allant séparément.Il est gentil,mais ne se rend pas compte à quel point on est coincées.
Enfin,j'ai fait un gros couscous pour tenir plusieurs jours sans faire la cuisine,et on va attaquer un gros remplacement d'infirmière,cath dés ce jour,et moi dés mardi pour trois jours difficiles,puis moins dur...

----------


## jaspée

si je peux vous dépanner 3 jours, je le ferais volontiers ! vous dis ca dès que j'ai mon planning !! bizzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## catis

oooh oui,mais avec ton bouffeur de chat ça craint!!!!leo va sans cesse aller le coller,il adore les chiens....tu le verrais avec chelsea,il se colle contre elle....et dés fois elle se retourne un peu brusquement,il a même pas peur...
enfin,je vais aller les balader,on a un rayon de soleil,et puis je viens de laver ma maison,il faut bien que mes crado reviennent la saloper....

----------


## jaspée

je laisserais mon bouffeur de chat à la maison !! lol !!

----------


## catis

Ah,oui,lui il accepte ton zhom?c'est plus cool pour toi ,ça....je reviens de balade avec 4 sangliers,je ne les ai pas encore fait rentrer,je profite de la maison propre,ça ne va pas durer....

----------


## vahick

c'est sympa les infirmières ça travaille ou pas !!!et ça se plains !!!!bien sûr je taquine !!!! n'empêche !!!il n'y a pas tellement de boulot où on peut partir en thalasso , aider les copines !!!! leur rendre visite !!!! si si tu as promis sandrine !!!! bon réveillon et bonne et heureuse année à toutes

----------


## Michèle B

merci pour les photos armance 
ben ta Lulu s'est bien éclatée avec tous ses copains 
Chance ma FA depuis 21 mois est depuis hier ma fifille  ::

----------


## catis

Tous les travailleurs peuvent partir trois jours en thalasso,ils ont un truc qui s'appele les congés payés,incroyable,non?
Evidemment,il y a les autres,sans congés,qui n'ont pas pris un seul jour depuis...je vous le donne en mille,trois ans...ma pôôôve vahick,on n'est pas en début du siècle précédent,les travailleurs ont défendus leur bifteack,ils ont les congés payés,les RTT,ah,les chanceux....j'avoue les envier souvent,notre vie n'est pas bien drôle à cath et moi,et tout ça pour pas grand chose,mais on arretera si notre situation ne s'améliore pas rapidement,c'est bien joli :la ferme,le bio,les escargots,les bêbêtes,mais c'est quand même un peu l'enfer ici.
Je vais vous faire une  confession:mon rêve aujourd'hui,c'est un appart au soleil de Nouvelle Calédonie,sans bête,avec un petit boulot d'infirmière hospitalière,et plus de souçis....na!!!
bon,c'est l'hiver ,il pleut  tous les jours,et je craque un peu,je l'avoue...ça me fait cet effet là tous les hivers.Tant qu'on pouvait prendre un peu de vacances,ne serait-ce qu'une semaine par an ça allait,mais depuis qu'on n'a plus de sous,c'est bien entendu les vacances qui ont sauté,et oui,c'est du secondaire,du superflus qui coute cher,alors ça saute....
Enfin,vivement le printemps....
Demain on est le 31,on va changer d'année,changer de projet,réfléchir à l'avenir et tout ira mieux....
Biiiises à toutes,isa.

----------


## vahick

oh isa je ne voulais surtout pas te fâcher , juste sourire  si tu vas par là moi les vacances je n'ai pas bcp connu non plus avec 4 gamins !!!et maintenant la solitude et le manque ' d'aisance " bref je ne sais pas ce que c'est les vacances j'y suis en permanence ou bien jamais !!!!ça depend du moral !!!! j'espère que sandrine va vous permettre de souffler un peu . bises

----------


## jaspée

bein sandrine promet, et sandrine viendra ! mais faudra attendre un peu que je vous donne la date !! lol !!
quand je pense que c'est vous qui deviez venir me voir... c'est le monde à l'envers !!
enfin, j'espère que 2013 va s'averer meilleure que 2012... j'en profiterais pour te faire un coucou ma belle yvette !!
bonne soirée tout le monde !!

----------


## vahick

oh oui j'espère bien que tu viendras faire la connaissance de mon gros nounours !!! !!! bonne fin d'année . bises

----------


## Coline54

Bonne année à toutes sur le post et surtout bonne santé que ça soit pour les 2 ou 4 pattes

----------


## michele

meilleurs voeux les filles gros bisous à toutes et léchouilles aux poilus !!!!!

----------


## vahick

une année sans soucis c'est ce que je vous souhaite à toutes avec de gros calins aux poilus et des bises à partager équitablement

----------


## catis

Bonne année à toutes mes copines,et à leurs poilu(e)s,plumeux,à langue rapeuse,à pattes  griffues...et grosses léchouilles tendres à vous toutes,merçi d'être encore là alors que shouki n'y est plus,c'est elle qui nous a reunies et malgrés la venue d'une nouvelle bêêête pleine de dents, elle reste dans mon coeur et mes pensées,ainsi qu'ulysse parti vite aussi,mais tout ça c'etait en 2011,2012 nous a laissées assez tranquilles du coté de ces peines là,et je souhaite que 2013 vous et nous évite à toutes ce genre de malheurs.Que cette année vous soit douce et tendre.

----------


## catis

Et sinon,un proverbe chinois charmant bien adapté au site :
"Que les puces d'un millier de chiens galeux infestent le Q  de celui qui vous gachera une seule
seconde de votre année 2013,et que les bras de cet abruti deviennent trop courts pour qu'il ne 
puisse jamais se les gratter."
voilà voilà,je suis en forme,moi....

----------


## vahick

merci isa de ce joli proverbe qui va tt de suite être connu par ts les copains et copines . bonne soirée . bises

----------


## catis

oui,en plus je le trouve très chic pour une soirée bien arrosée...ça va bien avec les beuveries,non?bon, d'accords,pas bien délicat,mais ma fois...c'est un proverbe chinois...

----------


## armance

Je l'avais déjà entendu comme quoi les traditions et dicton chinois ne sontpas tous raffinés mais très imagés!!
je l'aime bien celui là 
Bisous les filles et que cette année vous soit douces et elle le sera si vous le voulez pour vous !!
bisousssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## vahick

pas bavardes les copines !!!!que devenez - vous ? les vacancières ou autres voyageuses ?

----------


## catis

Ben nous,on a travaillé dur cette semaine,je pensais bosser trois jours comme infirmière et j'en ai bossé 5,jusqu'à hier,donc un peu dur,quant à cath elle bosse en continu comme infirmière depuis le 26 décembre....encore plus dur.Donc aujourd'hui j'ai nettoyé tout le poulailler,coupé du bois(on n'en a plus),à peine promené les chiens,une longue journée de boulot,mais à la maison.
Sinon,le temps est gris,voir même franchement bouché,mais doux et calme,c'est bien agréable,ni vent ni pluie,on savoure...
je rebosse deux jours la semaine prochaine puis plus avant février(comme infirmière bien sûr,il reste toujours la ferme et les escargots...)Donc je ne suis pas en vacances hein vahick,je vais juste avoir un peu de répis comme infirmière,mais vu qu'il faut qu'on zigoui**e 700 kgs d'escargots,on ne va pas s'ennuyer....
gros bisous les fiiiiillllles....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Meilleurs voeux de bonne et heureuse année, et surtout la santé au menu de chaque jour, la santé notre meilleur capital... sans elle rien n'est possible alors soignons la comme on peut.... je ne suis plus beaucoup sur ce post car pour l'instant.... alors bonne continuation tortoutes....

----------


## jaspée

coucou les filles !! me suis encore eng***lée avec SFR qui a eu le culot de m'envoyer une enquête de satisfaction pour ces derniers jours de galère... z'ont recu de quoi dans les dents !! Donc pour l'instant, ca fonctionne depuis 2 jours... et j'attend une nouvelle box car ca viendrait de là... en clair, z'ont pas trouvé le problème !!
les filles, pour votre départ en thalasso, quel moment vous conviendrait le mieux que je puisse prévoir un créneau ?
bisouilles a tout le monde !!  ::

----------


## vahick

contente de te savoir de retour sandrine as - tu passé de bonnes fêtes ?je sais bien que tu bosses isa mais c'est normal tu es JEUNE !!!!attends la vieillesse pour te reposer !!!!

----------


## jaspée

oui ma belle, en famille, tranquille... noel dans les ardennes et le jour de l'an ici avec les toutous !

----------


## catis

Pour la thalasso,on part quand on peut,c'est un bon cadeau,on choisit sur le site et on réserve,on doit pouvoir partir trois jours deux nuits,ou 4 jours trois nuits avec la somme,ou deux fois deux jours une nuit,en fait c'est une somme que mon père a versé,on prends ce qu'on veut avec,on peut rajouter,enfin ça se gère comme un bon cadeau.Alors de ton coté je ne sais pas trop comment faire,ton roulement est fait?
bon,je file couper du bois,bisous,on rediscutera plus tard.

----------


## jaspée

> Pour la thalasso,on part quand on peut,c'est un bon cadeau,on choisit sur le site et on réserve,on doit pouvoir partir trois jours deux nuits,ou 4 jours trois nuits avec la somme,ou deux fois deux jours une nuit,en fait c'est une somme que mon père a versé,on prends ce qu'on veut avec,on peut rajouter,enfin ça se gère comme un bon cadeau.Alors de ton coté je ne sais pas trop comment faire,ton roulement est fait?
> bon,je file couper du bois,bisous,on rediscutera plus tard.


mon planning sera fait vendredi prochain, c'est pour ca que je vous demandais votre mois de prédilection ! prevoyez 2 ou 3 dates possibles !

----------


## catis

L'ideal,ce serait en janvier,mais ça peut être après,sauf que la repro des escargots sera commencée et que ça te fera du boulot en prime,mais pas difficile,voir même interressant....je dirais entre le 22 et le 25 janvier(22/23/24,ou 23/24/25...)ou entre le 29 /01 et 1er fevrier,ou entre le 5 et le 8 fevrier...je bloque plutôt des jours en semaine,je pense que c'est plus facile pour prendre du repos comme pour  partir,et j'elimine les lundi car on a 5 lundi de formations à partir du 14 janvier,voilà...sinon,il y aura mon père pour aider...
bon,je refile au bois,si vous saviez tout ce que j'ai fendu ce matin!!!pas bon pour le dos tout ça,va falloir des massages,je le sent,mais je le vois venir.....

----------


## manou 85

Je l'aime bien aussi le proverbe !!! 

Absente pour raisons familailes, bah oui j'ai été faire connaissance de mon bout de chou et ma fois jai pas trop perdu la main pour la prise de bib et le rototto qui va bien après.
Jje vous souhaite à toutes une année pas trop merdeuse avec pleins de bonheurs avec nos poilus, plumeux. Biz

----------


## vahick

merci manou à toi aussi bonne année en profitant au maxi de tes petits , c'est du bonheur gratuit !!!

----------


## catis

Et bien j'en ai une bien bonne,je viens de retrouver la trace de pinto,le gros chien noir et blanc de mon voisin de champs,qui avait été volé fin aout 2011...il a atteri en sPA à st brieuc,pendant 4 mois,puis adopté  en janvier.Castré,identifié.Le mr ne pouvant le garder l'a remis à l'adoption en decembre,je viens juste de le savoir,il viens d'être readopté par une famille.Armance a connu ce grand pépère super sympa,qui jouait comme un fou avec calya et....shouki,shouki l'adorait.
J'ai donc eu l'ancien propriétaire au tel,je lui ai juste demandé de transmettre mes coordonnées au nouveau maitre,en lui disant bien que je le reprendrais en cas de nouvel abandon,même s'il y avait des frais justifiés.Et j'hesite à prevenir mon voisin,il risque de vouloir le reprendre et de faire des histoires,ce serait dommage si le chien est vraiment bien,je ne sais pas quoi faire.J'ai photocopié les annonces du bon coin,avant qu'elles disparaissent(il y en a deux),et je me donne du temps pour reflechir,je me dis que ce serait bien  qu'il sache,en même temps son chien a galéré,non identifié et c'est bien de sa faute,maintenant il n'est plus à lui...que faire,c'est galère....

----------


## jaspée

ca depend de la relation qu'il avait avec ce chien ! c'est sur que s'il est adopté et heureux, son ancien maitre est peut etre mieux dans l'ignorance.. s'il ne pense plus à lui ! si son souvenir le travaille, faut peut etre qu'il sache qu'il est toujours en vie et heureux...sans s'etendre sur les conditions traversées jusque là...
pour la thalasso, ta dernière proposition du 5 février serait pas mal... je confirmerais vendredi soir !!
 ::

----------


## vahick

difficile décision qui dépend effectivement de l'attitude de ton voisin !!!!parle- il encore de son chien ? pourquoi dis tu qu'il était responsable du vol ?

----------


## jaspée

> difficile décision qui dépend effectivement de l'attitude de ton voisin !!!!parle- il encore de son chien ? pourquoi dis tu qu'il était responsable du vol ?


pas responsable parce qu'il ne la pas identifié... rendant impossible la retrouvaille avec son proprio quand il s'est retrouvé à la spa !!

----------


## vahick

effectivement quand on tient à son compagnon il est tatoué ou pucé !!!mais il me semble difficile pour toi isa de récupérer ce toutou s'il est encore abandonné , la rencontre avec son ex , ton voisin risque d'être bien compliquée !!!!ah une nouvelle suivant tes conseils j'éssaye une petite balade quotidienne ma louloute est tellement obéissante et sociable que je la promène en totale liberté , elle revient vers moi si facilement même s'il y a des copains , merci pour mon dos démoli quand elle était en laisse !!!bien sûr aucun danger de voiture là où je vais c'est un site protégé  donc sans circulation ou à la plage les touristes étant retournés chez eux !!! bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## armance

Coucou Catis :
 vu le peu qu'il s'en occupait je te conseille de ne rien dire, s'il venait à être à nouveau en galère il sera temps de dire que tu viens de le repérer...!
L'a t'il cherché ? Il repartira s'il revient là haut et se fera buter par une voiture
C'est un super chien qui mérite de l'attention donc s'il trouve sa famille tant mieux, il sera temps de voir si il se retrouve encore en galère, mais pour moi l'ancien maitre n' est pas stable ni mûr pour le reprendre...
Ces babas qui laissent aux animaux leur liberté et leur autonomie....je rigole...un chien  ça a besoin soit de travailler, soit d'être avec son maitre ou sa famille soit les 2 mais ils ne s'occupent pas tout seul à part d'errer chercher une femelle et de trouver galère sur galère...
Ces mêmes babas ne stérilisent aucun animal sur des principes identiques...résultat prolifération et malheurs
Que ce chien profite d'une vie de famille !
bisous

----------


## catis

on a décidé comme dit armance,le nouveau proprio aura nos coordonnées et s'il ne veut pas le garder il sera toujours temps de le récupérer,j'ai bien dit que je suis même prête à rembourser des frais justifiés,ça va le motiver à nous le rendre s'il rencontre un souçis et décide de s'en débarrasser.
Il sera alors temps de voir avec cedric ,qui ,effectivement,s'occupais moyennement de son chien qui errait sans cesse sur les routes.
Bon,maintenant  pinto /lucky(nouveau nom) est stérilisé et pucé,ça change tout.Et on n'a plus Ulysse,avec qui c'etait la  guerre,il pourrait venir passer du temps chez nous;
Du coup,on attends,on ne dit rien,j'ai trop peur qu'il aille faire un scandale la haut,si son chien avait été identifié il l'aurait retrouvé dés novembre 2011.Actuellement il n'en parle plus.Je ne dis pas qu'il s'en fout,mais juste que c'est oublié.
Quant à Awai,c'est super,je te l'avais bien dis qu'elle ne nous quitte pas en balade,super obeissante et au pied...Une vrai crême ta louloute.Et tant mieux pour toi aussi,tu ne la baladais même plus du coup,là elle doit être heureuse,elle adore les tites balades ta gnougnoute(je l'appelais comme ça,elle aime bien aussi..).

----------


## vahick

bien sûr qu'elle est heureuse ma peluche et elle le manifeste pdt ces petites balades je dis bien petites l'asthme et les vieilles douleurs en limitent le temps mais bof c'est mieux que rien !!!!bises et bonne nuit

----------


## armance

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le nouveau proprio aurait forcement des soucis avec Pinto, ni pourquoi ton voisin ferait un problème s'il avait connaissance de cette adoption ! Il devrait plutôt en être reconnaissant puisqu'il n'a rien fait pour retrouver son chien!
Je crois que vous êtes assez complet ... niveau chien gros chiens même !
Je dois avoir une photo de pinto je vais chercher : ce n'est pas un petit modèle non plus!!!
bisous les filles

----------


## catis

J'avais ouvert un post pour lui:   pinto perdu/volé?
Si ça se passait mal avec les nouveaux proprio,il ne serait pas question qu'on le prenne avec nous,il retournerais chez cedric,ou on le ferait adopter ailleurs....ce serait juste pour lui éviter la SPA,l'eutha ou quoi encore?
Oui,c'est un gros,aussi gros que nos leottes,70 kgs....

----------


## armance

en fait pas trouvé de photos que j'ai prises j'en mets une des 3 gros de l'époque avec le bel Ulysse !
oui je comprends Isa mais espérons déjà que ça se passe bien avec le nouveau!!
bises

----------


## jaspée

y'a pas de raison, puisqu'il est très gentil ! en plus, castré et identifié... il est parfait !!  ::

----------


## jaspée

> le 29 /01 et 1er fevrier,ou entre le 5 et le 8 fevrier...je bloque plutôt des jours en semaine,je pense que c'est plus facile pour prendre du repos comme pour  partir,et j'elimine les lundi car on a 5 lundi de formations à partir du 14 janvier,voilà...sinon,il y aura mon père pour aider...
> ....


pour moi, c'est possible pour les 2 périodes plus haut !! et je serais très contente de revoir ton papa, c'est un chic type ! et redonne moi ton tel en MP, je l'ai tellement bien rangé que je le retrouve plus !!  ::

----------


## catis

c'est qui cette bête?la mémée...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et au bain, marie!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ça s'appele une prise de gueule....

----------


## vahick

ah ! ça fait plaisir de revoir les " anciens " ,de bons souvenirs hein isa !!!!

----------


## catis

Tana a été brossée,et lavée,cette photo est prise après le bain,et le blanc du mseau ressort fortement,ça fait drôle de la voir vieillir,elle est ancore si fofolle!!!

----------


## vahick

awaï aurait bien besoin d'un bain !!!!il fait un peu frais pour ma petite vieille et chez le toiletteur 85€ sans commentaires !!!! bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

ben,vu ce que fait tana,voir photo,on n'a pas trop de remords ,chez nous c'est baignoire et lavage,puis sêchage devant la cheminée,elle met plus de 24h à sêcher totalement....r..;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

là,c'est calya en position leonberg à la sieste...habituel...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et là je suis posée sur tana comme oreiller,et chelsea me fait ma toilette,soins de peau du visage,géniaaaaal!!!je le recommande!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

preuve à l'appuis!!!

----------


## jaspée

enfin des photos !!! ca fait plaisir de voir toutes ces minuscules bestioles !!  :: 

vers quelle heure je peux vous appeler les filles ?? j'ai retrouvé le numéro du fixe... dans mon portable !!  ::

----------


## catis

quand tu veux,on est là,mais attention,ce soir on a prévu lit à 19h,on est crevées...je suis en train de réserver pour le 29/01.

----------


## jaspée

ok !! super !
je partirais donc de la maison la veille, le 28 suivant les batias ! et je laisse mon bouffeur de chat à la maison !
préparez moi un planning pour la semaine !  :: 
j'espère que vous allez en profiter pour vous reposer à donf !! vous l'avez mérité  ::

----------


## catis

elle est pas belle ma fille?

----------


## vahick

ah !!tu es gâtée toi qui aime les léchouilles !!!!elle est magnifique cette mémère :!!!!

----------


## catis

Chelsea a des problêmes articulaires importants,sans doute de la dysplasie,elle est revenue de balade sur trois pattes hier,et ça ne s'arrange pas,on va pousser un peu le traitement chondroprotecteur,donner des antiinflamatoires,limiter les balades folles,et si ça ne s'arrange pas dans les jours/semaines qui viennent ce sera direction l'ecole veto de nantes,maintenant on connait.Elle boitait souvent après les balades,mais là elle s'est fait mal à faire la fofolle dingue!!!
on commence en soignant nous même,mais je pense que ce sera rapido nantes...
Mais bon,ce n'est pas dramatique,après ce qu'on a vêcu pour shouky,ça me semble rien...

----------


## manou 85

Coucou ! les filles !!!  temps gris et froid 2° ce matin. Les merdeux ronflent après avoir cavalé dans le jardin en donnant de la voix. Violette ne supporte pas les oiseaux qui réclament à la vitre des graines !! l'est foldingue.
Pour ta grosse mèmère faudra peut être l'alléger pour soulager ses articulations.
J'ai eu une mâtine, le Belle Inès qui était bien dysplasique..jusqu'à 6 ans cela a été silencieux........elle était fort active et pas de boiterie, volontaire dans les ballades.
Pis un matin elle a piaillé en se levant (très sensible à la douleur) donc véto radio......on a mis en place un protocole d'ARA 3000, une injection par semaine et ce trois semaines de suite..........plus de boiterie..cela évite les anti inflammatoires qui à long terme ne sont pas fameux pour l'estomac.
Maintenant il existe un médoc, un cachet à prendre 1 fois par semaine plusieurs semaines de suite il a le même effet mais les injections sont douloureuses avec l'Ara  alors que là ce n'est plus le cas.
Ma matine a vécu 11 ans 1/2 et n'est pas DCD de se dysplasie.

----------


## catis

chelsea n'est pas grosse du tout,elle faisait 40kgs en arrivant,avec l'activité ici elle est descendue à33 kgs,et là elle fait 34kg,elle est parfaite en poids;
Oui,on va de toutes façons commencer par un traitement,il n'est pas question de commencer par une intervention,je vais aller voir les sites pour l'ara 3000....merçi manou.

----------


## Moumoune83

Ce n'est pas un ligament croisé déchiré ? Vous avez fait le test du tiroir ? Ma rott Cicca , 6 ans, a été opérée au mois d'août d'une rupture...C'est long, mais cela se remet bien... J'espère que cela n'est pas ça !

----------


## catis

RDV est pris chez la veto à 17h30.Elle boite presque tous les jours depuis qu'elle est là,à chaque grande balade,je penche plutôt pour la hanche....mais la veto va me dire ça ce soir.C'est une veto qui peut même faire des radio,alors....

----------


## vahick

décidément pas de chance avec les rott !!!! mais dis moi il y a encore des vétos qui n'ont pas d'appareil pour les radios ? moi il a même un appareil pour les échographies  !!!! sont - ils pas un peu arriérés ds votre cambrousse !!!plaisanterie bien sûr !!!

----------


## catis

si si ,tu peux le dire...très peu de veto ont de quoi faire des radio....bon,je file emmener ma louloute.

----------


## manou 85

Je crois que cela à voir avec leur dénomination :
Ma véto a fait installer un appreil pour les radios et de cabinet vétérinaire elle est devenur clinique.
Cela a été tout un bin's pour isoler le local.
Tu nous diras pour la belltte !!! 

Temps ensoleillé aujourd'huimais cela caille !! y a un vent !!

----------


## jaspée

> Temps ensoleillé aujourd'huimais cela caille !! y a un vent !!


t'as pas eu de neige ?? nous reugne du tout, du vent, un brin de soleil (j'en ai profité pour la lessive vite fait.. ) et ca caille ce soir !!

----------


## vahick

eh bien je suis étonnée dans ma bretagne 10/11° soleil et nuages blancs on est bien loin de la neige qui tombait ce matin dans le midi et aussi sur la région parisienne !!! bonne soirée les copines

----------


## manou 85

nan pas de neige mais demain c'est pas dit !! 
Mais du soleil 5° à midi.
ON verra bien pas de sortie obligée donc.....

----------


## catis

bon,donc la tuile,rupture ligament du genou avec aussi sans doute une tite luxation en prime.
Moumoune,tu peux me dire combien ça t'a couté cette opération?
Ma veto n'opère pas,elle envoi à vannes dans une grande clinique,je lui ai dit que ja n'avais pas de sous elle me sort,mais non,il n'est pas cher.Je me souviens que pour shouki j"ai eu un devis de 2000 euros,alors qu'à l'ecole veto de nantes ça faisait 700,no comment...
Mais je la laisse envoyer les radio,ça me fera un devis pour l'opération,je demanderais ensuite à nantes .
Et si l'ecart est du même ordre je ferais la route....Si effectivement ça se tiens,ce sera à vannes,à condition qu'on puisse payer,car cette fois je ne veux pas d'aide.
Vous verriez catherine hurler,oui,je ne voulais pas de cette chienne,tu vois,ça va faire des frais,on a déjà 2000 euros de factures qu'on ne peux pas payer,comment tu vas payer cette opération,démerde toi,et je t'interdis de demander de l'aide.Là vous êtes au courrant,je dois me démerder....
Enfin,je préfère ça qu'un ostheosarcome par exemple.Décidemment j'ai pas de chance avec mes rott....cette jambe là est très abimée,elle a une arthose terrible à la hanche,sans doute un accident dans sa vie il y a longtemps,c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est fait mal,car elle avait déjà la hanche abimée,du coup  patte plus faible,et rupture du ligament du genou..test du tirroir positif,bien entendu....
J'hesite à aller me coucher,c'est la grimace ce soir...j'attends qu'elle dorme...
Bon,je vous tiens au courrant,j'ai besoin de remonte moral,ça frise le divorce chez moi...bisous mes copines.

----------


## Moumoune83

chez le véto spécialiste de Toulon qui est hyper cher, j'ai payé 1400 euros !
Je sortais d'une opération pour occlusion intestinale car elle avait bouffé un gros morceau de pneu !
Mais le summum, c'est que Madame fait un rejet des points intérieurs et qu'elle cicatrise très mal, donc.... il a fallu lui donner du Kéforal pendant presque 40 jours + de la cortisone à la fin pour l'occlusion et on pense que c'est cela qui a provoqué une laxicité des ligaments et donc une rupture ! J'ai mis les radios et le compte rendu sur sos rottoto !
pour les gros chiens, brutus, on fait un gros travail sur l'os, on ne pratique pas comme sur les petits chiens, car sinon ça tient pas ! Mais c'est super bien remis... et elle refait la con à fond !!!

----------


## Moumoune83

En 1998, ma mâtin de Naples avait eu ce problème. elle pesait 90 kgs et le même toubib qui l'avait opéré, à Toulon, ne pratiquait pas encore cette nouvelle technique, et on avait  été obligé de recommencer 2 fois à une patte et 3 fois à une autre !!! une vraie rente ! ça ne s'était jamais vraiment remis... que là, on ne voit plus rien, elle fait la folle de nouveau... on voit juste un peu, quand elle est debout, le genou qui s'ouvre un tout petit peu sur l'extérieur ! Mais le travail est impressionnant ! Si tu veux Catis, tu peux mettre les radios et le compte rendu ici, je ne sais pas le mettre !

----------


## vahick

ma pauvre isa je ne sais pas comment te remonter le moral , quand la poisse commence !!!!! bien sûr il faut aussi comprendre cathy , elle aussi bosse dur et vous n'en voyiez pas le bout , ça arrive à être je le comprends bien démoralisant . mais mais sortons les proverbes tant qu'il y a de la vie il y a de l'espoir et plaie d'argent n'est pas mortelle!!!ok je ne suis pas drôle mais tt va bien finir et la gentille rott va continuer sa vie près de vous de grosses bises pleines de mon amitié je sais ça ne résout rien hélas .!!!

----------


## catis

de toutes façons,1400 euros,c'est même pas la peine d'y penser,j'ai vu ton post sur sos ,moumoune,c'est une grosse operation.
J'ai trouvé des posts qui parlent de prothèse de genou qui tiennent très bien aussi,pour 5/600 euros,là on pourrait déjà difficilement mais j'y arriverais.On sortais juste la tête de l'eau,j'ai "seulement 3000 euros de découvert,cath a seulement 5000 euros de découvert,vous n'imaginez pas,on a eu plus de 20000 euros à nous deux quand shouki etait malade,on se sentais enfin exister un peu,et paf une operation de 1500 euros...
bon,je ne vais pas très bien moi non plus ce matin,j'en viens aussi à regretter cette adoption qui va encore nous faire payer des milliers d'euros en aggios car nous faire plonger dans le rouge.
Il est possible qu'on ne l'opère pas,je ne me vois pas retomber en galère et retourner dans mes poubelles pour un chien,donc pour l'instant on se donne du temps pour reflechir,son autre patte est costaud et sans arthrose,ça devrait tenir le temps que....je ne sais pas,pas le moral et pas de solution.De toutes façons,pas d'aide,ça suffit,je n'avais qu'à pas l'adopter,je suis trop conne.Cath avait raison.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je ne sais pas ,l'assos d'eric pourrait avoir un tarif asso?de toutes façons,d'entendre 1400 euros me fait chialer,alors stop,on n'en parle plus
.

----------


## catis

Bon,ici ça va mieux.On a bien discuté avec cath,c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on va divorcer,ce serait dommage après bientôt 16 ans de vie commune.
Donc cath etait angoissée pour la sortie thalasso,je l'ai rassurée de suite en réservant,c'est fait,quoi qu'il arrive on y va.Donc avis à jaspée,on t'attends de pieds fermes...et oui il fallait rajouter un peu au bout,104 euros,et cath a cru qu'à cause de l'operation de chelsea je dirais non pour garder tous les sous possibles...
Donc jaspée,le lundi on sera en formation,donc quand tu arrivera on ne sera peut-être pas là,je te dirais comment entrer,surtout SANS frapper,sinon ils vont devenir agressifs.La porte est ouverte et comme ils te connaissent ça ira tout seul.Tu logera dans la chambre du rez de chaussée,donc confortable,si cath arrive à oter tout le bordel qui traine,sinon tu partagera ton lit avec les bocaux,les boites,les cartons,supeeer....
Pour chelsea,moumoune m'a fichue la trouille,mais j'ai un prix pour la grosse operation comme sa chienne et c'est environ 700 euros à Nantes,donc dans nos prix puisqu'on peut payer en trois fois,donc pas de panique,on y arrivera sans couler.
J'attends le devis de Vannes qui sera peut-être aussi acceptable,je n'en sais rien,j'ai gardé un mauvais souvenir pour shouki ou le devis etait trois fois plus que nantes,mais ça ne veut rien dire.Et là il n'y aura pas la multitude de soins supplementaires qu'on avait eu pour shouki,le charriot,le stimulateur electrique,et j'en passe;et des mois de medocs.
Donc on va la soigner notre petasse....et sans se déchirer..
En thalasso,ils acceptent les chienss,donc il est fort possible qu'on emmène chelsea avec nous,surtout si elle a des soins,en voiture quand on est en piscine,avec nous dés qu'on sort des soins.A moins qu'il fasse trop froid.
On ne pourra pas la laisser dans la chambre,vous voyez la tête de ceux qui viennent faire la chambre et qui tombent sur un rott en vrac...elle est mignonne,mais elle fait peur la grognasse....surtout en sortie de chirurgie,elle risque d'être un peu pleine de dents elle aussi...

----------


## vahick

ben tu vois isa j'avais raison avec ma " manie" de tjrs positiver !!!! je me dis qu'il y a tjrs une sortie au tunnel sauf bien sur quand on perd la bataille comme mon courageux petit soldat de petite fille hélas là on n'y peut rien la maladie va gagner !!!!profitez bien de la thalasso il parait que c'est super peut- être que vous pourriez attendre pour opérer chelsea d'être revenues en pleine forme !!! bon je dis ça mais bien sûr c'est le véto qui décidera de l'urgence . bises à ttes les 2 et caresses aux poilus .

----------


## Moumoune83

Ah, c'est super si vous avez un prix comme ça ! Ici, c'est le midi..... et tout est cher, mais j'avais dit que c'était cher, et pas d'école véto dans le coin... 
Alors reposez vous bien, profitez bien .... et bon courage à Chelsea !

----------


## manou 85

90 kg la mâtine  ! c'était quelle lignée ?????

Mes chiennes faisaient 70 kg et  étaient énormes pour l'époque par rapport aucx lignées italiennes qui faisianet dans les 50 kg !!! autre époque !!! 
Les prix de l'opé me paraissent dispendieux bien qu'en privé......
Mon mâle( 80 kg ) a été opéré chez un ortho en RP spécialiste des chevaux j'en ai eu pour 5000 ffs ce qui approche de ton arif de Nantes compte tenu de temps passé.
c'est le repos après l'opé qui est importante..;trois semaines de cagethérapie pour consolider le tout....

Tant mieux pour la thalasso cela vous fera du bien à toutes les deux Pourquoi ne pas attendre d'y être aller pour faire opérer la rottoto. En attendant repos +++++

----------


## Moumoune83

C'était une mâtine de Françoise Coutelle, de la Font de Nîmes ! cela a été "la" chienne de ma vie.... pendant ses opérations, je lui racontais des histoires... elle connaissait très bien le petit chaperon rouge, et au passage des dents de la mère grand, ses yeux riaient, car elle savait que j'allais la "manger" dans le cou... Pas besoin de se parler, elle comprenait tout ce que je voulais. Par contre, elle était championne pour faire tourner mon mari en bourrique... Une merveille de chienne !
Qu'est ce qu'on s'est régalée toutes les deux... Son fils, mon Pepponne était beaucoup plus fin : 70 kgs !
On n'a pas osé, avec l'âge, reprendre un mâtin... On a adopté une vieille mastiff il y a un an et demi, mais on a toujours peur qu'il nous arrive malheur et de laisser un gros chien derrière nous. Les carlins sont plus faciles à placer, les enfants les récupèreraient, mais une mâtine en appartement à Paris.... Donc nous sommes aux rotts et carlins...

----------


## manou 85

j'ai bien connu Françoise qui a été une grande Eleveuse de mastinis. trop tôt disparue même si elle avait tourné boule françcais...

je suis dans le même cas plus de mâtins car vu la mentalité de mes fils et  belles filles qui sont anti-chiens ( glop) je me suffit avec mes jack russels qui ont un fort caractère mais sont des chamallows d'amour. prennent moins de place dans le lit.....

----------


## vahick

j'ai le même problème avec ma grosse peluche , mes enfants me tannent régulièrement pour que je prenne plus petit !!!mais je me sens si bien avec mes léos bientôt 30ans qu'elles partagent ma vie et maintenant que je sais chez qui ma louloute serait accueillie je suis plus tranquille sauf quand mon absence est brève et que je n'ai pas le temps d'aller dans le morbihan, l'éleveuse qui m'a fait ce magnifique cadeau avec awaï la reprendrait aussi donc je suis tranquille s'il m'arrive un gros pépin . bon courage les filles qui ont de la neige . bises

----------


## jaspée

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...ciences-77891/

si vous voulez donner un peu de vos talents littéraires...pour la bonne cause...  ::

----------


## catis

ben vahick,nous aussi on a eu de la neige,j'ai vu au moins trois flocons tomber...Pas tenir sur lesol,maispasser devant la fenêtre,chouette la bretagne!!!!tana etait super heureuse,chouette,ilneige,mais vu que ça n'a pas tenu,elle faisait la gueule...
Pour chelsea,dés que je peux la faire operer elle file,ils ne gardent pas les chiens comme pour shouki(10 ou 15 jours,je crois),elle sortira le soir ou le lendemain de l'operation,et comme on peut l'emmener avec nous,ce serait bien.dans le pire des cas on a une gardienne de chiens infirmière de choc ,elle se debrouillera bien à faire les pansements de la grognasse...non,je blague,le but est de la prendre avec nous,au calme...sans l'autre ennervé d'eros pour la taquiner....Donc,si elle peut être opérée la semaine prochaine,hop elle file au bloc...
Sur ta photo,moumoune, tes petites crottes,c'est donc des carlins?c'est des chiens ça?t'es sûre?et manou elle a des jack russel?c'est aussi vraiment des chiens?
Allez,venez à la maison,je vais vous montrer trois vrai chiens...pas la tite troisième,elle c'est une moitié de chien.Je parle des trois gros,ça c'est du chien,du vrai!!!!quand ça lèche tu peux aller t'essuyer au premier coup de langue...
Bon,je file au lit,je suis crevée...au fait,pas de devis pour l'instant,donc à l'ouest rien de nouveau....

----------


## vahick

oui c'est vrai que c'est ss doute la meilleure des solutions pour qu'elle ne soit pas tentée de chahuter avec les copains et de chouchouter ta demie- portion !!!!je vous souhaite de réaliser tt ça sans problème. bonne nuit

----------


## Moumoune83

voilà mes crottes !

et voici le lien de la mastiff que j'ai adopté :
5.  
elle a du être classée dans les adoptés...

----------


## Moumoune83

voici l'article qui est paru sur la revue du club du mastiff, après l'adoption de Utte :

----------


## manou 85

J'aime beacoup le carlin.
Mn cousin a été président du club de race : Yves Gyomard. Un grand monsieur lui aussi.
Catis fait pas trop ta maligne car tes léos c'est que de l'esbrouffe du poils koi.
Les mêmes sans pils : ridicules !!!
Bon les chaufferettes l'hiver mais c'est tout..... ::

----------


## vahick

ah ah !!!! manou t'es juste jalouse de leur superbe fourrure que tes 8ème de portion n'ont pas !!!!

----------


## Moumoune83

Voici Lola de la Font de Nîmes ! Une grosse, poil ras ! Chienne extraordinaire. DCD à 9ans fin 2004

----------


## armance

Vous êtes toutes prêtes sauf Manou pour récupérer les éléphantes menacées !!! ::

----------


## vahick

oh là là quelle belle bête !!!! mais qu'est ce qu'elle devait baver au vu de ses babines pendantes !!!!!et c'est vrai que j'aime tt spécialement l'opulente fourrure de mon nounours la douceur de son poil qui m'a dit un éleveur de lapins angora a les qualités de l'angora !!!le soleil brille ici 7° on est encore loin de la neige annoncée pour demain !!!!bonne journée

----------


## manou 85

Moins 3 ° ce atin, les serrures gelées bref c'est l'hiver.

La neige est annoncée ce soir avec l'&lerte orange. A voir.

Voisi la photo de mon amoureux :


Fabrizio des MDR : un chien qui n'aimait pas les expos et qui m'a foutu la honte au championnat de France à Longchamps en se couchant au moment de la présentation et se roulant dans l'herbe de plaisir.
Fils de deux champions, sujet recommandé (quand même) mais un super chien de famille sympa avec tout le monde sauf les mal intentionnés. et toc !!

----------


## vahick

et merci les filets de bave !!!! faut aimer !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Là c'est rien !!! il est propre d'ailleurs il était un peu chochotte.
Son fils, un crado de première mettait la tête dans l'eau jusqu'aux yeux et alors là bonjour la bave et tout le reste......

----------


## jaspée

> Moins 3 ° ce atin, les serrures gelées bref c'est l'hiver.
> 
> La neige est annoncée ce soir avec l'&lerte orange. A voir
> 
> Fabrizio des MDR : un chien qui n'aimait pas les expos et qui m'a foutu la honte au championnat de France à Longchamps en se couchant au moment de la présentation et se roulant dans l'herbe de plaisir.
> Fils de deux champions, sujet recommandé (quand même) mais un super chien de famille sympa avec tout le monde sauf les mal intentionnés. et toc !!


joli bébé que voila !! c'est sur que c'est impressionant comme chien de garde, meme si c'est gentil, ca en impose !!
il a gelé un peu sur yeu ce matin, mais on a eu droit à un rayon de soleil pour nous consoler !!
j'espère qu'il ne f'ra pas tempete de neige pour la fin du mois quand meme... va me falloir un moto neige pour aller voir les filles  !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

je continue ; Bérénice Championne de France  1988 et belgium Winner  . en 5 expos c'était fait. 18 mois la classe !!


Une brave chienne, mal sociabilisée chez son producteur, il a fallu faire un gros travail pour la sortir en expo. Mais cela nous enrichit de progresser avec eux.

Le mâtin n'est pas agressif mais dissuasif : il laisse entrer et après compose avec le comportement  du visiteur.
UN pompier venu me proposer un calendrier a su se faire accepter, les filles tournaient autour.......sans manifester  de sésir d'attaquer ni de grogner.  
toujours -1°

----------


## jaspée

il est revenu chez toi ce brave pompier ?? a du se sentir soulagé quand meme quand il est ressorti entier !!  ::

----------


## catis

ah ,en voilà enfin des vrai chiens,qui bavent,super pour prelaver les sols,comme c'est moi la preposée au lavage,j'apprecie toujours de l'aide...Oui,ce sont de sacrés engins quand même,armance a raison,on va se mettre avec BB pour les elephantes et vous les refiler,vous êtes habituées aux gros monstres....
Sinon,à l'ouest rien de nouveau,pas de nouvelle pour chelsea,je vais finir par aller direct à nantes sans attendre le devis de vannes...il semble que c'est une opération assez urgente,le chien souffre beaucoup et il abime son cartilage,faut pas trainer,ça date de dimanche quand même...enfin,mon sens de l'urgence n'est pas forcément exact,j'ai bien trainé 10 ans avec un ligament croisé pêté au genou gauche avant de passer sur le billard,alors...mais ce n'est pas un exemple à suivre,j'ai eu mal pendant dix ans,et l'arthrose me guette....

----------


## jaspée

bein alors, file à nantes tant que tu peux avant qu'on se retrouve en sibérie !!  ::

----------


## Moumoune83

Quels beaux chiens les mâtins ! 
Je n'ai pas beaucoup de regrets dans ma vie, mais j'aurais tellement aimé en avoir encore ! Je regarde toujours les sites, les forums... il y a une personne qui a eu deux portées nombreuses au début de l'année... j'en rêve !
Mais la bave............. Lola ne bavait presque pas, mais son fils, Pepponne, avait toujours des énormes guirlandes... quand il se secouait, ça volait jusqu'au plafond ! On en a retrouvé plusieurs années après sa mort, quand on a repeint !

Chez nous, il y a eu une heure de neige, ce matin, mais elle fond déjà !Mais c'est tellement rare dans notre coin, que les gens ne sortent pas, les routes sont déjà bloquées ! C'est la Cicca opérée du ligament croisé !

----------


## vahick

eh oui le midi où il fait tjrs beau où il ne pleut pas !!!!laissez moi rire et vous dire qu'à cette heure ma louloutte fait la sieste au soleil !!!!dommage je ne sais pas mettre les photos !!!

----------


## jaspée

> eh oui le midi où il fait tjrs beau où il ne pleut pas !!!!laissez moi rire et vous dire qu'à cette heure ma louloutte fait la sieste au soleil !!!!dommage je ne sais pas mettre les photos !!!


tu sais que tu peux toujours me les envoyer ma belle  ::

----------


## catis

je confirme,on est au soleil....
mais il caille....
Sinon,avec mon  subaru je passe partout,même dans la neige et je volerais n'importe ou pour soigner ma belle....j'attends le devis de vannes pour aujourd'hui...sinon,j'appele nantes dés demain matin...

----------


## catis

demain je posterais pour un terre neuve de 7 ans mâle,abandonné qui devrait être rapidement euthanasié,dans le morbihan,que je ne connait pas,je posterais pour une dame du finistère,je lance déjà l'idée ,si vahick connait des passionnés de terre neuves dans le coin,on lui cherche une FA en urgence et aussi une assoc,il est tatoué ,le maitre n'en veut plus mais refuse d'envoyer un papier pour dire qu'il l'abandonne,et il a jeté ses papiers,super...
En clair son ancien maitre a jeté le chien à la campagne quand il a déménagé en appart,le chien a été tapé par une voiture et récupéré par une famille qui n'en veut pas,début janvier...il vont le rendre à son maitre qui l'euthanasiera direct.Donc si des gens de bretagne avaient déjà une idée pour voir si ce chienpourrait atterir en FA plus longue.
Il semble être OK chats,enfants,pour les chiens ,je saurais pour les chiennes demain,et j'aurais des photos.Et je ferais un post,ça urge,mais sans le papier d'abandon,ils sont coincés.Donc on recherche une FA longue durée ou une adoption qui ne pourra pas être immediate(papiers)et une assoc pour le couvrir,sachant que la dame qui m'a demandé de poster prendra tous les frais à sa charge,de la castration,aux croquettes...donc cool pour l'assoc...et pour la FA....

----------


## Moumoune83

on ne peut pas le poster sur "adoptions grands chiens" ?

----------


## Moumoune83

J'ai retrouvé le post de la mastiff que j'ai à la maison ....
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...nt-83-a-22841/

C'est une brave mémère, qui aime les gosses, les chiens, les humains, mais déteste les vétos.... mais alors, elle les hait !
il faut la museler chaque fois qu'on y va...

----------


## jaspée

voila la belle awai chez not' vahick  ::

----------


## catis

je la connait celle-là...oui,je vais poster sur adoption GC et sur les geants à l'adop dés que j'ai le nécéssaire....
Sinon,je m'en doutais,le devis est tombé pour vannes,1090 euros,medocs compris,c'est une somme que je suis incapable de payer,et même si  nantes c'est sans medoc,et 700 euros,il n'y aura pas 400 euros de medocs....
Donc demain j'appele nantes,je prends RDV,j'essaye de limiter les voyages car chaque voyage me coute 50 euros ,donc il faudrait qu'ils la gardent le jour de la visite pour ne m'obliger qu'à faire deux voyages.
Je compte tout:700 euros ,plus par ex 100euros de medocs,plus 100 euros d'essence:900 euros.NANTES
Vannes:1090 tout compris,plus 50 euros d'essence(c'est moitié moins loin):1140 euros.Différence:240/250 euros,ça compte.Donc même si c'est moins loin et pas pratique du tout,j'ai trop peu d'argent pour perdre cette somme.
Donc j'appele Nantes demain ,je perdrais deux journées complêtes,mais je gagnerais 250 euros...voilà.

----------


## vahick

alors il n'est pas bleu le ciel de ma Bretagne ????et mon gros nounours apprécie de chauffer ses vieux os !!!merci jaspée et comme ça tu reconnaîtra la maison quand tu viendras me voir !!!

----------


## manou 85

Jolie fifille et jolie maison, le ciel bleu on en rêve en ce moment !!!

----------


## catis

ben viens donc en bretagne ,manou...il y fait super beau,mais il caille ...

----------


## Michèle B

un beau ciel bleu en Bretagne 

catis c'est qu'elle véto de Vannes ?

----------


## Moumoune83

Elle est bien belle la poilue à Vahick !

----------


## catis

bon,cath est rentrée du labo,et notre discussion apporte ceçi:je vais quand même appeler vannes et voir si je peux négocier un paiement en 5 fois,par ex 290 euros le jour de l'ope,puis 200 euros par mois 4 mois,ce qui reste dans mes cordes.Vannes n'etant qu'à 1h de la maison,c'est plus confortable pour nous,surtout s'il y a des visites et des radio ensuite,l'hiver est là,une tempête de neige est annoncée cette nuit,j'aurais moins de route,ce serait moins dur pour nous aussi...
Donc demain j'appele vannes et je vois si la negociation est possible en 5 paiements....

----------


## vahick

je pense que les vétos doivent souvent avoir des demandes de reports de paiment et y répondre favorablement, ils ne peuvent moralement pas refuser!!! enfin je pense !!!mais oui moumoune elle est superbe ma bibiche surtout maintenant qu' elle a repris un poids normal il lui a fallu un long moment pour cela et ce qui reste de ses mauvais jours c'est de claquer des dents quand elle est inquiète c'est assez impressionnant tellement c'est bruyant !!!!bonne soirée et caresses aux poilus

----------


## Moumoune83

malgré tout ce que l'on peut faire pour eux, il leur reste toujours quelque chose de leur vie d'avant, quand ils sont traumatisés. Nous, Utte se lèche les pattes, dès qu'elle est stressée ! Elle n'aime pas que l'on ferme les portes. Pas facile en hiver !

----------


## catis

bon,le rdv est pris ;mais en reflechissant bien je vais peut-être repousser la date,je ne sais pas trop,ce serait le 24,donc très près de notre depart pour 4 jours,et à vannes,ils acceptent les paiements en 5 fois,sans problême,et ce sera ma veto d'à coté qui gerera toutes les suites,y compris radiologiques,donc moins de deplacement;moins de route,moins de fatigue...
On pourra donc payer l'operation,en 5 fois ça ira.218 euros par mois.le seul problême c'est la date,je vais voir avec cath...

----------


## jaspée

> bon,le rdv est pris ;mais en reflechissant bien je vais peut-être repousser la date,je ne sais pas trop,ce serait le 24,donc très près de notre depart pour 4 jours,et à vannes,ils acceptent les paiements en 5 fois,sans problême,et ce sera ma veto d'à coté qui gerera toutes les suites,y compris radiologiques,donc moins de deplacement;moins de route,moins de fatigue...
> On pourra donc payer l'operation,en 5 fois ça ira.218 euros par mois.le seul problême c'est la date,je vais voir avec cath...


si tu veux décaler d'une semaine, ca me pose pas de soucis... ou alors tu vois pour début mars... fais au mieux pour ta poiluse dentuse ! ::

----------


## catis

non,le sejour est payé et réservé,lui ne peut pas être déplacé sinon je perds tout et  definitivement...c'est l'operation que j'aurais pu décaler,mais j'ai discuté avec le chirurgien et elle bougera suffisament pour venir en vacances avec nous,elle va adorer se faire chouchouter à l'hôtel....
Donc sauf si les routes sont impossibles ou si tu ne peux pas venir on ne partira pas,mais il n'y aura pas d'autre date....c'est le 29.
Par contre notre formation semble repoussée,il est fort possible que l'on soit là même le lundi 28....ce qui serait bien sympa...
Voilà,donc les dates sont arrêtées,chelsea est opérée le 24,et on part 4 jours dés le 29...na....

----------


## jaspée

ca roule ma poulette ! je pars donc le 28 de la maison, et j'arriverais avant la nuit de toute facon ! j'espère que les routes seront dégagées d'ici la !! je crains que ma torpédo rouge n'aime pas trop les glissaaaaades....
je serais donc seule, sans ma troupe de poilus qui va rester avec Popa ! et dernière nouvelle... vais sans doute faire FA courte durée pour un p'tit monstre d'un an... podenco en attente d'adoption... mon z'hom me regarde d'un oeil un peu bizarre... ca vous étonne ???  ::

----------


## catis

c'est bien,tu ne sera pas dépaysée ici,cath me jette exactement le même regard,surtout ces derniers jours....genre:"la,tu fait vraiment chie****"," je te l'avais bien dis",surtout qu'abel ne soit pas en contact avec cath,ils risquent de se monter le bourichon tous les deux et de trouver un moyen de nous étriper....
Tu arrivera quand tu veux,pas de souçis,si les routes sont dures chez nous on viendra te chercher plus bas,la côte est en général bien dégagée,tu laissera ta voiture chez mon popa,et je viendrais t'y chercher un subaru...qui passe partout....
Oui,arrive bien lundi,on doit te brieffer mardi matin:les poules,les oeufs;les chiens,le perroquet,le chat,et les chevaux,et les chêvres,et la traite en prime,j'espère que tu sais traire,ça va être court pour t'apprendre.

----------


## jaspée

bein, t'as deja oublié ?? cath m'avais brieffé et je crois que je m'en etais bien tirée il me semble...

----------


## catis

tu sais traire des cabrettes?
Sinon,il me faudrait du metaca* à un pris abordable,vous avez des plans?ou des restes,je suis preneuse,il va m'en falloir un wagon en preop et en post op....enfin,un gros flacon suffira je pense....si vous avez des plans ,je prends...

----------


## jaspée

> tu sais traire des cabrettes?
> Sinon,il me faudrait du metaca* à un pris abordable,vous avez des plans?ou des restes,je suis preneuse,il va m'en falloir un wagon en preop et en post op....enfin,un gros flacon suffira je pense....si vous avez des plans ,je prends...


les cabrettes, c'est comme les juments... en un peu moins grands !!  ::

----------


## vahick

dites - moi les copines c'est qui qui fait des boules de neige ?????? en ts cas pas chez moi même si 3° c'est spécialement et inhabituelement froid !!! bon courage mais admirez la nature si magnifique sous la neige !!!!! habituée à aller skier avant ma venue en bretagne ces paysages givrés me manquent bcp !!!bon courage à celles qui doivent affronter la route !!!! bises

----------


## catis

on a encore de la neige ce matin,elle fond lentement,mais il y en a encore....les routes sont OK,j'ai pu aller au marché hier(par contre les clients n'ont pas voulus affronter le froid:40 euros)et ce sera mon seul gains de la semaine?joyeux,non?il faut absolument que je trouve des solutions pour gagner mieux ma vie....parce-que là c'est la misère....

----------


## catis

moi aussi j'ai des photos d'awai....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je tiens aussi à dire qu'il ne neige pas en bretagne,il a neigé vendredi,puis plus...alors que le reste de la france semble sous la neige,ça va skier partout,hein les fiiiiilles?

----------


## vahick

merci isa je retrouve là ma bibiche avec son habitude de cacher ses pattes je suppose qu'on lui marchait souvent dessus volontairement ou pas !!!!non ici pas le moindre flocon c'est impossible ce matin il y a encore 9°et un ciel blanc bleu où le soleil apparait .belles balades dans la neige à celles qui en ont et bon dimanche à ttes

----------


## jaspée

bisous à toutes ! pas de neige ici, la pluie semble se calmer pour l'instant... et petit Nacho est arrivé en vacance !!
 ::

----------


## catis

il est trognon,on dirait un mini pittbulll,mais vraiment mini!!!!
Cete aprèm on va aller couper du bois,un temps idéaal pour ça,ni pluie,ni neige,un soleil radieux;5/6 bons degrés,le top....
Sinon,les chevaux etaient dans le champ du voisin,pas grave car rien de planté,mais c'est un sacré paquet d'emmerdeurs...je suis allée les chercher en râlant alors ils sont revenus,et changement de pâture,ils font la gueule,l'herbe etait bonne chez le voisin,j'en ai beaucoup moins chez moi,juste du foin en fait....pauvre malheureux....

----------


## vahick

ton petit nacho ressemble à la petite chienne que ma fille ainée avait adoptée à la spa de genevilliers , elle pensait avoir une gentil animal pour sa classe de maternelle hélas twistie ne supportait pas les petits que de soucis avec cette adoption d'un jeune animal (6mois) que de dégats ds l'appart , la voiture . c'est ce qui a fait que mes enfants et moi préférons acheter des animaux de race !!!

----------


## jaspée

et moi, des vieux !! lol !!

----------


## vahick

moi zossi j'en ai récupéré une adorable petite vieille à qui j'espère avoir fait oublier ts les mauvais traitements qu'elle a subit !!!!mais j'ai bcp aimé aussi éduquer de jeunes chiots c'est passionnant de donner son "empreinte" que ce soit aux petits animaux ou aux  bébés

----------


## catis

J'ai eu ma jaspée au tel hier....alors j'avais déjà essayé de l'appeler sur son portable et ça ne marchait pas,j'avais une erreur de numéro,un no suffit en fait.Du coup ,quand elle a raccroché j'ai essayé avec le nouveau no,toute contente,et bien pareil,en clair,le telephone fonctionne mieux depuis l'autre bout du monde(je me souviens d'avoir appelé mes parents de la reunion via le portable il y a quelques années)que depuis la bretagne sur le cailloux de jaspée,voilà...je parle du portable,pas du fixe....je l'appelais juste pour qu'elle puisse enregistrer automatiquement mon no de protable sur le sien ,si elle ne l'a pas déjà....mais voilà....on va tirer ça au clair lundi,puisque notre chérie arrive....
Bon,chelsea part à l'operation demain matin,je la récupère demain soir et mon pendule me dis que ça va bien se passer,donc caaaalme,tout va bien.

----------


## vahick

bon courage gentille chelsea après tu pourras de nouveau courir sans souffrir avec les copains . et bon séjour les filles vous allez revenir gonflées à bloc , avec une belle provision d'énergie !!! bises

----------


## catis

ça va être dur pour elle,c'est une grosse operation,ils coupent l'os pour le positionner en avant,une horreur,tien moumoune,raconte un peu pour ta cicca....j'ai mal pour chelsea....

----------


## Moumoune83

C'est une grosse opération... sur les petits chiens, c'est plus simple, on remplace le ligament déchiré par du "fil de pêche" et  on le fixe dans l'os...sauf que sur les gros chiens, les "bourrins" comme je les appelle, cela pète au premier saut ou au premier démarrage. Je l'ai vécu, c'est comme ça qu'ils faisaient avant, et il a fallu refaire 5 fois l'opération de ma mâtine !
Pour Cicca, le chir orthopédique a coupé la tête de l'os, et l'a déplacé, en tournant, pour arriver à ce que cela forme un plateau, et il l'a repositionné en le fixant avec une plaque et des vis, et quand cela a cicatrisé cela tient super bien ! Cicca qui est une brutasse de première, revit comme avant, saute, court partout... Vraiment un bourrin !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 Mais franchement, à part le prix qui est élevé, cela s'est super bien remis... en sachant que Cicca cicatrise très mal et est allergique à tout ! Je lui ai juste donné un calmant 3 jours, et des antibios 8 jours... pour aider à la cicatrisation je lui ai donné de la caniplasine (ortie) et je continue à lui donner, pour qu'elle ait moins d'arthrose par la suite, du Glycosane.
Les tarifs sont hors de prix, mais c'est le midi,ici, et pas le choix, ils sont les seuls... donc ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## jaspée

sacrée intervention, c'est du lourd, mais du solide ! bonne chance à chelsea... que je vais voir très peu pour finir... mais je me consolerais avec les gros et avec léo !! sans oublier Doudoune....

----------


## manou 85

Sur mon faby, il avait détourné un "morceau de musce qui avait pris la place du ligament car la technique du petit chien ne marche pas sur les "gros".
pansement compressif 3 jours et ensuite un pansement plus léger mais cageothérapie et ballade dans le jardin en laisse. Juste une boiterie après que les fils ont été enlevés mais après on a fait gaffe que la Inès ne lui fasse pas de démarrage à fond la caisse.
Bon courage à la Chelsea. Avec de bons anti douleurs cela va le faire ils ont une bonne technique maintenant.
on véto était éleveur de chevaux donc les gros il en avait l'habitude.

----------


## Moumoune83

Ah oui, moi, à part l'argent je ne sais pas si ils aiment vraiment les animaux.....
Quand j'emmenais Lola qui avait encore pété son "faux" ligament... il disait : ah voilà encore le veau !!!... mais cela ne l'empêchait pas de prendre 5000 F à chaque fois ! Mais ils sont bons.... ils ont évolué, donc pour le chien c'est bien ! Pour le reste on se débrouille....

----------


## manou 85

Bah je sais pas trop.
Mon véto en Seine et Marne était ortho donc pour les gros, au niveau croissance il étati très attentif et surveillait le moindre souci.
avant de le consulter mon chien a fait une non union.......j'avais bien précisé que si pas OK et sur de lui j'allais à Maisons Alfort........non c'était bon  ce chien était prévu pour faire des expos et on voulait  que tout se passe bien...nous a pas parler de la dysplasie du coude rien que dalle...le chien opéré à 4 mois a développé de l'arthrose.....................................et il a toujours fallu le soigner pour le soulager hereusement à Ma on a rensontrer un ostéopathe qui l'a bien remis en place, lui a appris en compensant gommant ainsi une boiterie . Maintenant je n'ai plus le même regard sur le véto.

----------


## catis

ah bon,y'en a des bons?pour moi,faut que je roule....
Donc,vous avez vu,c'est impressionnant comme operation quand même,mais ça va bien se passer,j'ai pendulé.....
Sinon,jaspée,ma chérie,si tu veux on te laisse aussi chelsea,c'est un amour,et là tu aura le temps de faire connaissance,avec les pansements et tout et tout....et la muselière....j'espère que tu va rester un peu avec nous,tu ne compte pas te sauver direct,d'ailleurs,tu as prevu de prendre le batia quand?
Non,j'ai le moral pour chelsea,ça ira,rien dormit la nuit dernière,mais ça va...j'arrête pas de la caliner,elle se demande bien pourquoi,heureusement qu'elle ne sait pas....
Pour doudoune,il est sur mon épaule devant l'ordi,on a pris l'habitude quand on peut ,le soir,c'est super pour lui ces gros calinous loin des chiens...
Sinon,à moins que tu chausse du 38/39,pense à prendre des bottes ma jaspée,ici c'est la bouillasse hivernale,pas de cailloux dans ma purée....si tu chausse comme  nous laisse les bottes,on a ce qu'il faut....
la chambre est en partie rangée,tu pourra donc loger dans la maison et c'est bien,mais on y a passé la journée complête...le lit est même accessible,ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne pouvait plus loger personne dans cette pièce.
Sinon,la vitre de la cheminée a pêtée,et je n'arrive pas à dévisser les visses de fixation,tu va te cailler....non ,je blague,on a le chauffage central....il fait très bon dans la maison...
bon,je file remettre le monstre bouffeur de  polo dans sa cage...

----------


## Michèle B

bon courage à Chelsea , 

dommage que je travaille demain car tu aurais pu venir à la maison (j'habite Vannes ) en attendant ta grosse puce

----------


## jaspée

je pars le lundi pour le sur, pour le retour, je sais pas encore !! on verra sur place !!  ::

----------


## tessi

bon courage pour l'opération de chelséa, j'ai fait opérer une de mes chiennes il y a quelques mois, à l'age de 11 ans et je ne le regrette absolument pas, car aujourd'hui elle court avec ses copains. Pour info, pas la même taille que chelséa, c'est un cocker; mais elle était obèse ce qui est un peu la cause de la rupture des liguaments croises, en quelques mois, j'ai réussi à lui faire perdre 6 kg, car sinon d'après mon vétérinaire risque de rupture de nouveau.

----------


## catis

Chelsea n'est pas obèse du tout,elle est super!!!mais elle a une super arthrose à la hanche de ce coté,du coup ça a pêté,mais pas de l'autre coté,donc ça ne devrait pas pêter de l'autre coté.Par contre elle est super speed,saute les talus,saute dans la rivière,se casse la gueule en courrant,une vrai dingue.J'espère que ça va être du solide....
Sinon,tessi,ta chienne a été bien combien de temps après l'operation,elle peut courrir à nouveau?Evidemment,à 11 ans ça ne doit pas être une fofolle comme la mienne....Je suis quand même inquiète,faut pas croire...
Sinon,super ma jaspée,on va te garder un max...

----------


## vahick

ah ah !!!!jaspée s'échappera le temps de venir faire connaissance " pour de vrai" avec awaï et sa vieille maitresse faut pas être égoïste ma petite isa!!!! bon courage avec chelsea  elle va devoir être un peu raisonnable en attendant la consolidation !!! bonne soirée bises

----------


## tessi

coucou catis, 

après son opération ça a été assez long, les trois premières semaines, sa patte était complétement immobilisée du bout de sa patte jusqu'en haut de la cuisse, cela prenait même une partie du bas de son corps, ce qui a le plus dur, c'est que pour monter les marches de la maison (il y en a 6) il fallait la porter à chaque fois. une fois le pansement de contention enlevé elle marchait sur 3 pattes, j'avoue que je me suis inquiétée, mais le vétérinaire m'a dit que normal compte tenu de l'immobilisation, mais que ça allait venir et en effet, environ au bout de 2 mois, elle recourait comme un lapin. je n'ai pas voulu dire que votre chienne était trop grosse, mais que ce soit un grand chien qui a du poids à porter ou un petit chien obèse, les articulations en prennent un coup. Je fais maintenant très attention à son poids
car sinon le vétérinaire m'a expliqué qu'elle s'appuyait quand même pllus sa sa patte valide et que si elle ne maigrissait pas, dans les 2 ans elle aurait le même problème à l'autre patte. Pour ma défense sur son poids, lorsque je l'ai récupéré, elle avait été abandonné dans une maison vide, elle était squeletique (on lui comptait toutes les cotes), mon vétérinaire n'avait jamais vu ça et elle était complétement traumatisée, pendant plusieurs jours elle nous a vomi des élastiques et cordes (ce qu'elle à pu trouver à manger dans la maison) au départ beaucoup de visites chez le vétérinaire (vomitif, radios, jusqu'à ce qu'elle est tout éliminée) et bien entendu beaucoup de fortifiant pour lui faire prendre du poids, donc je pense qu'elle comme moi,, ont a compensé avec la nourriture.
Jusqu'à maintenant je n'étais pas inscrite sur rescue, mais je suivais quand même vos aventures. Je ne travaille plus donc j'ai sauté le pas et je viens de prendre 2 chats en accueil qui allaient être à la rue. J'ai moi même 3 chiens et 5 chats, et à part 2, tous sont des animaux récupérés.   je continuerais à suivre votre post pour avoir des nouvelles de chelsea.
j'ai oublié de vous dire que pendant environ 2 mois, il a fallu que je lui mettre la laisse, car au départ interdiction de courir

----------


## jaspée

tout compte fait ma belle Isa, va falloir que tu l'emmene la chelsea !! je vois pas comment promener les 3 gros avec une louloute la patte dans le sac !!  ::

----------


## tessi

oui j'avais oublié dans mes commentaires la patte entourée d'un sac et je devais lui pincer régulièrement le bout de la patte pour voir si avait des réactions, elle va etre d'ailleurs demain être réendormie, mais cette fois ci moins grave, pour détartrage et au moins 20 verrues à enlever dont certaines assez grosses (d ailleurs toiletteuse ne veut plus la prendre, à peur d'arracher les verrues)  je suis un peu inquiète, car c'est quand meme une anesthésie.

----------


## catis

Décidemment...
Michele,j'avais un RDV à lorient;pas de regret je n'aurais pas pu rester....je suis rentré à la maison,je suis allée voir  lulla et samba,et je repart la chercher pour 17h30.
Donc je suis tombée sur un super specialiste de cette intervention,un ancien de maison alfort bardé de diplôme pour ce type d'operation,la chance je vous dis....
Il a endormit chelsea dans mes bras à 9 h,elle n'arrêtait pas de me  bizouiller,genre emmène moi,sort moi de là,pitié,je t'aime,pourquoi tu me fait une vacherie pareille,bon,puis 30 secondes après elle dormait..;
J'ai eu des nouvelles,l'operation s'est super bien passée,ils la gardent un peu en observation et je la ramène ce soir.Pas de sac,elle doit appuyer sa patte quasi normalement dans 15 jours,deux mois en laisse,mais comme elle saute partout au bout de sa laisse,et qu'elle reste au pied,on put la lacher si on est certain qu'elle sera calme au pied,le but est qu'elle ne fasse pas la folle pendant 2 mois.Voir trois.
Aucune contention,juste un pansement sur la plaie opératoire,et faire gaffe,vraiment.
Sinon,chelsea est une grosse mangeuse,mais on surveille son poids depuis son arrivée(40 kgs,34 kgs ce matin)et là elle est bien.Le veto a dit 34,35 kgs maximum,faire gaffe car elle va moins se dépenser et elle risque de grossir,ce n'est pas le moment.Il pense que ça devrait tenir de l'autre coté,elle n'a pas d'arthrose.Par contre,il pense que son ligament devait être abimé depuis fort longtemps,sans doute plus d'un an,et qu'il a juste laché là.
Bon,là elle doit être réveillée et bien se demander ce qu'il arrive,je ne vais pas tarder à aller la chercher,et j'aurais alors toutes les consignes,je vous dirais  tout.
En tous les cas,entre la chienne de tessi qui a bouffé des elastiques et des cordes,et la cicca de moumoune qui bouffe quoi déjà?des pneux,du caoutchouc?qu'il a fallut opérer aussi.Dites donc les filles,je voulais juste vous dire qu'il existe un super truc pour les chiens,un truc magique:la croquette...
Bon,j'arrête de blaguer,vous allez vous vexer,et je file chercher ma douce grognasse....

----------


## vahick

super contente que l'opération ce soit bien passée tu vas pouvoir poupouner dés ce soir ton gentil toutou et je pense comme jaspée que ce sera plus facile pour vous  de la surveiller qu'elle avec la charge de plein d'autres animaux .vous allez bien voir comment elle se comporte d'ici votre départ avec ts ses copains . bonne soirée . bises

----------


## tessi

très contente que l'opération de chelsea se soit bien passée, vous verrez dans quelques temps, elle n'y pensera même plus

moi aussi, elle avait de l'arthrose à la patte, et comme vous le liguament devrait être fragilisé, je m'en suis aperçue quand elle a commencé à boiter, et le vétérinaire m'a précise que si je ne l'avais pas fait opéré ,il y aurait eu de plus en plus d'arthrose et qu'à un moment elle n'aurait plus posé la patte, Je pense que pas besoin de vous le dire, mais faites lui plein de calins, elle va surement être un peu vaseuse

----------


## vahick

bienvenue parmi nous tessi et une fille de plus , à croire qu'il n'y a que nous qui aimons les animaux sans doute un sujet sans intérêt pour les messieurs !!!tiens voilà que tu habites dans la région de ma fille ainée ( viarmes ) elle aussi a une véritable ménagerie 3chiens  plusieurs chats , il y a eu même poules, lapins , cochons d'inde et même un poney plus une jument mais elle n'est quand même pas dans le jardin trop petit !!!!j'espère que chelsea est en bonne forme même si un peu vaseuse de l'anesthésie gros poutou à elle . bonne soirée sans soucis

----------


## catis

Pas vaseuse du tout,opérée à 8h,donc à 18h elle pêtait la forme.Elle a commencé par des calins,des mamours,on est sortit,un pipi dehors,puis voiture...A l'arrivée pas trop de ocntact avec les gros,juste un bisou,pas de risque,elle file dans la chambre,mange,boit,les trois gros sont dehors,je lui ote son lampadaire et un peu de liberté,elle fait le tour de la maison,puis se couche à mes pieds.
Là elle regarde sa patte,renifle,se tourne vers moi et commence à me gronder dessus,genre,"salope,je t'en veux,qu'est-ce t'as fait?"et depuis j'ai la soupe à la grimaçe,elle me gronde,charmante,elle me rappele une rott que j'ai bien connue,ce sont décidemment de grosse grognasses ces grognasses pleines de dents.Donc retour colerette,retour chambre(j'avais laissé entré tana pour lui dire bonjour,c'est tout).
Elle est sortie aussi sec de la chambre,j'avais mal fermé,puis porte,elle voulait sortir,là j'ai fait rentré les deux gros restants et sortir chelsea,toute seule,elle avait un gros caca à faire.Elle est restée qqs minutes dehors,retour dans la chambre en me grondant dessus,couché et bonne nuit,voilà....
Donc,madame m'en veut à mort,je suis la responsable de ses malheurs et elle me le fait bien savoir...donc tessi,si tu veux lui faire des calins,ne compte pas sur moi,tu viens lui faire toute seule et ici...je tiens à mes doigts.On va espérer qu'elle redevienne plus gentille avant d'espérer pouvoir caliner....idem pour vahick,on va voir plus tard pour les poutous...désolé les filles...
Donc pas vaseuse du tout ,en pleine forme,bien réveillée,et bien dentue....je ne sais pas ce qu'il lui ont fait là bas,mais j'ai apporté un caniche,ils m'ont rendu un rottweiller,merde alors....
bon,bisous,tout va bien,des news demain.

----------


## jaspée

bah, elle doit avoir mal à sa papatte pôve tite mère... ca ira mieux dans quelques jours ! bonne nit !!

----------


## vahick

tiens un peu étrange sa mauvaise humeur d'autant plus que ce n'est pas toi qui l'a charcutée !!!!bof une bonne nuit et je suppose qu'elle a des analgésiques pour surtout ne pas souffrir ça ne met pas de bonne humeur ni les humains , ni les canins !!!!espérons une bonne nuit . bises les gros poutous ce sera aussi pour demain

----------


## armance

Changement de serveur à 23h00 !! Si c'est comme avant va y avoir du bordel ... ou pas ! si vous avez à sauvegarder des posts faites le vite au cas où!
bises à l'english qui effectivement devait avoir sa douleur qui se réveillait!
bises les filles

----------


## catis

La miss a bien dormit,ce matin etait plus caline mais toujours un peu grognasse,du coup on lui a donné son metaca* ce matin.Au bout d'une 1/2 h elle etait plus calme,elle est venue dans la salle sans son lampadaire,elle s'est couchée sur lacouverture,a dormit un peu,je l'ai brossé(elle perds tous ses poils...le stress je pense)et comme elle adore,ça va,elle m'a léchouillé à peine,grogné un peu,mais ça va mieux.
Elle est sortie,pipi,caca.On evite juste les contacts autre qu'entre deux portes avec eros,il est trop brutos.Donc retour dans sa chambre,elle a finit les croquettes du premier repas d'eros,retour de la colerette et repos.
Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai charcuté,mais elle s'est endormie dans mes bras,puis elle a mal au réveil,je pense qu'elle m'associe à la cause de sa douleur.
Elle va oublier et redeviendra charmante quand elle cessera de trop souffrir,je pense juste qu'elle a très mal,et ça peut se comprendre vu ce qu'elle a subit.
J'ai fait des photos que je mettrais dés que j'ai 5 minutes.
Aujourd'hui elle ne pose pas du tout sa patte au sol,elle est censée la poser rapidement alors je surveille.

----------


## Moumoune83

C'est normal, hier, elle avait les antalgiques que lui avait fait le véto, aujourd'hui, elle n'a que les vôtres... mais cela va aller de mieux en mieux...elle va avoir mal 3 ou 4 jours, et va recommencer à faire la con, c'est là que c'est dur pour nous, les empêcher...
Cicca a été "contenue" pendant deux mois, après on l'a laissé un peu faire, mais elle boitait encore un peu, de temps en temps... (un petit antalgique, et hop ) mais ensuite, c'est reparti de plus belle ! ce sont vraiment des bourrins...
Ella a été opérée fin aout et en tout, avant de retrouver un chien comme avant, il faut 3 à 4 mois. Il faut que la consolidation se fasse (on peut donner de la caniplasine - de l'ortie- pour aider à la consolidation) quand c'est fait....c'est le bonheur !

----------


## tessi

merci à vahick pour son petit mot de bienvenue
pour chelsea c'est normal, qu'elle soit un petit peu grincheuse, mois la mienne lorsque j'ai été la récupérer, elle avait été opérée dans l'après midi, lorsque je suis aller la rechercher à 20 h et que le vétérinaire me l'a amené, elle hurlait de douleur, il lui a refait une piqure, idem dans la voiture et à la maison, elle continuait à hurler, sans vouloir rester en place, avec sa patte raide qui tapait sur le sol, j'avoue que je me suis affolée, je me suis mise à pleurer de la voir dans cette état, et j'ai dormis avec elle par terre, enfin si l'on veut dire, car toute la nuit elle n'a fait que de se lever et pleurer, mais 24 heures après, à part sa patte raide qui l'a genait car tapait à chaque fois sur le sol et pour monter dans le lit et les fauteuils 'elle faisait sa misereuse pour que je la monte, mais je n'ai pas cédé, car trop dangereux pour elle, elle avait repris ses petites habitudes, les animaux ont une faculté de récupération extraordinaire, et comme dit plus haut le plus dur c'est à ce moment la, car difficile de les empecher de courir . mais comme dit plus haut, quel bonheur après de les voir recourir comme avant. De grosses carresses à chelsea, moi j'emmene la mienne à 12h45 pour l'endormir pour son détratrage et ses nombreuses verrues.

----------


## manou 85

Rhooooooooo   !  z'ont du faire une anesthésie avec du curare. certains chiens réagissent mal....donc grognon de chez grognon.
Les effets vont se dissoudre.
Récupère vite ton caniche !!!  povp'tit puce.. pas de caresses juste des pensées tendres pour vous deux.

----------


## vahick

contente pour vous et votre douce chelsea elle va redevenir comme avant aussitôt qu'elle n'aura plus mal . bonne journée une p'tite caresse .....sans les dents !!!!

----------


## Moumoune83

Meuh non, un rott, ça n'a pas de dents.................
Courage à Tessi pour sa fifille ! courage à elle aussi ! Mais y a pas de raison que cela se passe mal !
Ma mastiff de 9 ans, commence aussi à avoir des verrues un peu partout... ma véto lui en a enlevé plusieurs lors de sa stérilisation, on a profité de l'anesthésie, mais plusieurs sont revenues... et Madame les bouffe ! littéralement ! et comme elle ne se laisse pas trop soigner....

----------


## catis

décidemment,moumoune a des chien charmants...entre la boufeuse de pneus et la bouffeuse de verrues....
Bon,vous voulez quelques photos?c'est pas du pipo,elle y est vraiment passée....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tessi,tu nous montrera les belles dents de ta chérie?non?
Moi je n'aurais aucun mal à vous montrer ses dents....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pipi patte en l'air,c'est élégant,non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

repos bien mérité,là elle est en bas avec les autres,ça va...

----------


## jaspée

elle a pas l'air de te porter dans son coeur à c't'heure...  ::

----------


## vahick

oh !!! ce coup d'oeil !!!!si tu n'avais pas compris !!!! bon courage à tts ces estropiées !!!!

----------


## catis

et une autre...

----------


## vahick

mais attends , je vois bien clair l'herbe est tte blanche chez vous ????!!!!!quand je pense qu'il y a 9° ici !!!!! en ts cas en voyant chelsea on a du mal à réaliser que ses copines opérées ont eu plâtre sac etc !!!!! c'est vraiment la même opération ?

----------


## Moumoune83

ça me rappelle des souvenirs... mais Cicca avait eu une coupe d'été beaucoup plus prononcée !
Elle a été opérée le 22 aout, et cela fait bien 2 mois qu'elle refait la folle sans problème.. Donc en fin de compte cela va assez vite !
Courage Chelsea...

----------


## catis

ni plâtre,ni sac,tout en vrac....ça va super,c'est le lampadaire qu'elle n'aime pas....elle va bien,mange bien,bouge mais pas trop,se ménage,c'est super!!!et les trois gros font super gaffe à elle ....c'est bien.

----------


## tessi

moi aussi, je suis étonnée quand je vois les photos, cela n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'avait ma chienne, ça lui prenait tout l'arrière train jusqu'au bout de sa patte, il n ' y avait qu'un tout petit bout de patte qui apparaissait avec les ongles, pour que je puisse la pincer et voir si elle avait une réaction, sinon il fallait que je la ramène au plus vite, car cela voulait dire que ça avait pété, et elle avait donc la patte tout raide qui tapait sur le sol a chaque fois qu'elle marchait. mais je pense en effet, qu'il y a plusieurs méthodes, j'avais d'ailleurs été voir sur les sites avant de la faire opérer. bon ça y est la mienne est déposée, il a fallut avant que le l'emmène mettre de l'éosine sur toutes ses verrues, elle ne se laissait pas faire, j'en ai mis autant sur mes mains, que sur elle, j'ai les mains toutes rouges, ont croirait que j'ai commis un crime.

----------


## Moumoune83

1ere photo le jour de l'opération, 2e, 2 jours après, 3e : 12 jours après.... On n'a jamais mis de collerette à Cicca, car comme on ne travaille plus (youpie) on a eu le temps de la surveiller. Les premiers jours, elle ne cherchait pas, mais après, quand ça commence à cicatriser, et que cela gratte, c'est plus dur !

----------


## jaspée

::  ca fait un sacrée entaille dis donc...

----------


## Moumoune83

ça c'était le 22 aout, mais en mai, elle nous avait fait ça :n'importe comment, elle ne fait que des conneries, elle a 6 ans... mais cela ne l'a pas assagie ! elle bouffe de tout, en ce moment ce sont les olives qui n'ont pas été ramassées, avec le noyau, bien sûr ! Le morceau de caoutchouc faisait quand même 5 cms de diamètre, et avait réussi à aller jusqu'au milieu de l'intestin, mais là.............ça coinçait et plutôt que de risquer ce cela se nécrose, ma véto a préféré le sortir !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui, cela fait une quinzaine de centimètres, mais vraiment, on ne regrette pas, car elle marche super bien, court, joue, comme avant ! Les techniques ont évolué. Sur les petits chiens, le fil de pêche marche bien, mais sur les grosses brutasses, c'est trop fragile !

----------


## catis

chelsea n'arrête pas d'essayer de lêcher son pansement,du coup je lui ote de temps en temps sa colerette,mais je reste prudente...sur la 2e photo à j 3,vous n'auriez pas rajouté du collant sur votre pansement,il n'avait pas commencé à se decoller?par hasard?avec l'aide d'une langue ou d'une dent?non,je me moque pas;mais bon,les colerrettes sont parfois utiles pour les merdeuses....
J'ai ramené de chez ma veto antibio et anti douleur(previc*x)et j'ai fait vacciné calya.Et vlan 110 euros de moins...les mois à venir vont être dur,je pense que l'arrière salle d'inter va avoir ma visite...
Calya a des problêmes de peau,elle m'a proposé des pipettes aux huiles essentielles,que je n'ai pas pu acheter vu le prix,et je ne me rapelle plus du nom,j'ai cru que c'etait doressence,mais je ne retrouve pas,pourtant ça doit être un nom comme ça,c'est un produit veto pour la peau des chiens,je voulais le retrouver sur internet pour avoir la liste des huiles utilisées,je sais qu'il y a de la lavande,mais je ne me souviens pas du reste.Comme cath est une specialiste des HE,elle aurait retrouvé la formule pour moins cher,là je n'ai même pas pu ajouter une boite,c'est genre 30 euros les 6 pipettes,à 2 par semaine,plusieurs mois....là,je ne peux plus...si quelqu'une connait?boite marron grand chien,bleue petits...

- - - Mise à jour - - -
sinon,au secours,le gros me colle...

----------


## catis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,le veto a dit qu'elle etait en super etat general,et qu'il reçoit rarement des ligament pêtés sur des chiens qui ne soient pas obèse,et il etait bien content....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le monsieur il a dit repos strict...

----------


## vahick

pov -tite mère elle a l'air bien malheureuse avec son lampadaire !!!!mais outre qu'elle ne peut pas se lécher ça tient aussi éros à distance !!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

tu parle,comme elle a son lampadaire sur la tête,il en profite pour lui coller le cul sans arrêt,il est super chiant,alors elle grogne,mais elle est contente d'être au milieu de sa meute avec son amoureux contre elle...donc on laisse...

----------


## manou 85

C'est pas huile de lavande  5 g + arbre à thé  10 g + ravinsta...  5 g .kelke chose + huile amabde douce 20 ml ??

c'est la formule pour calmer le feu pour erizipele ?????(scuse l'ortho suis ps une pro)

----------


## Moumoune83

Si, si, nous avions rajouté du collant, car comme on peut le voir, le pansement était descendu, et la gaze se retrouvait tout en bas ! on a donc remonté tout le fatras et mis du sparadrap.... mais Mme est allergique, comme à tout le reste, et il a fallu tout enlever et mettre de la pommade cortisone ! les allergies viennent de son père... il était lui aussi allergique au collier Scalibor et vient de décéder d'une maladie de "Crohn" (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit)

----------


## catis

Bon,chelsea a pêté un ligament,c'est con,mais au moins elle ne s'appele pas cicca,elle ne bouffe pas le plastique,elle ne faitpas d'allergie...parce-que c'est à cause des allergies et de la cortisone donnée que cicca a craqué son ligament,c'est ça qui est con.Du coup je repense à shouki qui s'est bouffé de la cortisone pendant des mois,si elle avait craqué un ligament en prime,bonjour les boules...
Chelsea va super bien ce matin,j'ai oté la colerette,du coup grande toilette,nettoyage de zezette,gros calinous pour moi,grosses lechouilles que je n'ai pas su refuser(après ce qui précède)faudra pas que je m'etonne d'avoir des boutons...
Elle a aussi bien bu;elle a du mal avec son lampadaire.La patte est enflée,mais elle pose le bout,même ce matin avant de prendre son previc**.
Je repense à la chienne de tessi,non,chelsea a sa patte bien libre,elle tente de reprendre appuis dessus tranquilou,pas de sac autour,tout en vrac....pour l'operation c'est la TPLO,l'operation de reference aujourd'hui,je pense que ta chienne a eu la même.j'essayerais de vous mettre les radios.Ca fait peur.J'aimerais pas qu'on me fasse pareil...j'ai été opérée d'un ligament croisé,c'etait pas comme ça...heureusement;mais deux mois de rééducation aussi...
je file au marché,gros bisous  les filles...pas de gelés ,pas de pluie....

----------


## tessi

coucou, contente que chelsea se remette bien, maintenant ce n'est qu'une question de temps, j'avoue que jene sais qu'elle type de méthode elle a eu pour son opération , mais en tout les cas c'est du solide, car maintenant court, saute et fait la folle, sans problème, elle a été opérée au mois de juin 2012, et à partir d'aout, elle ne s'en ressentait plus du tout. sinon elle a un sourire éclatant, elle va pouvoir faire du charme aux garçons, par contre ce qui est moins joli, c'est que sur beaucoup de verrues enlevées qui étaient grosses, elle a des fils, que je dois faire enlever dans 3 semaines

----------


## vahick

décidément nos petits compagnons ont eux aussi un tas de problèmes!!!! je n'ai jamais eu de dents entartrées chez aucune de mes grosses peluches est- ce dù à la nourriture ou la chance ????  après la pluie le beau temps de retour oh pas le grand bleu mais il fait doux et clair ; bonne journée .

----------


## manou 85

Ce sont plutôt les petites races qui osnt sujettes au tartre.
Jules y est allée vers ses 8 ans et là je commence à y repenser.
en fait il a une mauvaise occlusion de la machoire et surement que sa salive n'a pas le bon PH:
Ici, soleil mais vetn donc sensation froide.
Après la baleine échouée.....le Vendée Globe arrive demain !!!!

----------


## catis

la pèpète pête la forme,j'en suis même inquiète.Son super veto opéreur avait dit:à 15 jours post op elle doit avoir un appuis d'nviron 50 pour cent de la normale,elle doit recommencer à poser le bout de la patte dans les trois jours...Or elle a déjà un appuis supérieur à  50 pour cent,lorsqu'elle marche tranquillou en balade(je reconnait que ça arrive rarement,juste sur le chemin du retour)elle boite à peine,appuis presque normallement,du coup je me dis c'est trop!!!!si elle est dehors sans colerette elle chope ses joujous,les jettent en l'air!!!!
Qu'elle poisse,je sent qu'elle va se colletiner sa colerette un bout de temps si c'est la seule façon pour qu'elle se tienne tranquille..et je vous dis pas,dés qu'elle peut elle saute sur eros pour jouer avec,alors hop,re colerette...je me fais des frayeurs,il m'a bien dit que le montage est costaud,mais c'est vraimment une dingue;Il n'y a pas intérêt que je la lache une minute!!!

----------


## vahick

c'est qd même une super pepette !!!!il vaut qd même mieux ça que de la voir souffreteuse dans un coin !!!! alors les filles presque prêtes pour les vacances ? veinardes !!!! profitez en bien sachant que votre " ménagerie " sera en bonnes mains !!! bises

----------


## catis

preuve à l'appuis,regardez bien comme je pose bien ma patte par terre....

----------


## Michèle B

génial , c'est surprenant la faculté qu'ils ont à récupérer 

il y a intéret à bien  la  surveiller

----------


## jaspée

a lundi mes poulettes ! en fin d'après midi !!  ::

----------


## tessi

super qu'elle récupère aussi vite, c'est maintenant qu'il va falloir la canaliser, car nos loulous ne connaissent pas leurs limitesl la mienne passait son temps a essayer de monter sur le fauteuil, avec appui uniquement sur une seule patte arrière.

----------


## Moumoune83

C'est ce que je disais... le plus dur, c'est de les tenir tranquille, pendant un mois strict et encore un mois, avec précaution... Ces rotts sont des bourrins ! 
Mais nous, à la radio des deux mois... c'était pas encore complètement calcifié, tout a été complètment fini une quinzaine de jours après... Que c'est dur de les contenir... Ils font la gueule quand on les oblige à rester tranquille ! Cicca aussi posait son pied 3 à 4 jours après... Mais quand on a arrêté les antalgiques, elle boîtait un peu....
On recommence le club canin, et la préparation du Brevet d'obéissance, niveau 2...ça l'occupe.

----------


## catis

on a divisé la dose de previco* par deux,si elle n'a pas mal ,pas besoin d'en donner tant,sa patte est entièrement désenflée,je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle souffre beaucoup...et moi qui demandait quoi faire si elle souffre trop la pôôôvre mimine,c'est plutôt quoi faire pour qu'elle ai un peu plus mal et se tienne tranquille....

----------


## vahick

alors les fiiles les bagages st prêts , vous avez prévenu la meute que vous les abandonniez ????!!!!mais iles vont avoir une super nounou !!!tiens hier lors de ma petite promenade j'ai rencontré un de ses malheureux lévriers espagnols celui là avait été amputé d'une patte arrière !!!!là bien sûr il a trouvé des maîtres affectueux pour prendre soin de lui !!!bises et bon séjour aux "vacancières "

----------


## jaspée

salut tout le monde !! me voici seule maître a bord !! tout le monde est très calme, calme avant la tempête car je vais aller les promener ! le temps est pas terrible et ils vont revenir trempés ! mais rien ne les arrete les poilus !! alors, la paire de bottes... et c'est parti !!!

----------


## vahick

salut sandrine contente de te savoir bien arrivée en bretagne ici bcp de vent mais il ne pleut pas et 15° !!!moi j'ai fait ma tte petite promenade avec awaï après la kiné et dans un endroit non venté !!!! à bientôt .

----------


## armance

coucou !

tu as nourri les oeufs d'escargots? c'est le plus long il y en a des milliers !!!!! ensuite il ne restera que les dizaines de poules, + oiseaux récupérés, les 4 chevaux les 4 à 6 chèvres, les 3 gros le chat léo le perroquet doudoune et j'espère ne rien avoir oublié...!
Tu dois aussi faire des plantations et desherber?
hihihihihi de bonnes journées!!
J'espère que les filles vont profiter un maximum de leur séjour!
merci à toi 100000000000000000000000000000000 fois
bises à tous!!!

----------


## jaspée

la repro n'est pas encore commencée, donc pas d'oeuf à nourrir !! j'ai cru comprendre que tu as une affinité particulière avec les lumas armance... 
je viens d'avoir les filles au téléphone, la première journée leur a plu !! 
vous avez le bonsoir humide de toute la bande ! non armance, tu n'as oublié personne ! la nuit commence à tomber, je vais aller rentrer les poules bientot !!

----------


## vahick

contente de savoir que la journée s'est bien passée avec ts ces "bestiaux " à s'occuper tu n'as pas le temps de chomer !!!!! tu trouveras quand même le temps de venir ? j'espère bien sûr . bonne soirée !!! ah !!! tiens je vais t'appeler . à tt de suite .

----------


## armance

a t'elle pu traire les chèvres? Car les traire quand on sait faire c'est pas le problème ! Le problème c'est de les attraper et de les garder pour les traire!! Il n'y en a que 2 à traire mais sont coquines!!
Pour la nourriture des bestiaux par contre personne ne se fait prier!!
Jaspée j'espère que tu comptes bien les poules le soir quand tu les rentres!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## vahick

ne t'inquiète pas armance jaspée les avait déjà traites les biquettes !!!!quand à compter les poules !!!! tiens ça me fait penser que ça fait bien longtemps que l'on n'a pas eu de nouvelles des canes !!!!! je ne sais même pas si elles ont adopté la piscine qu'isa est venue chercher bonne journée à ttes ici c'est le printemps 13° ce matin le jardin s'éveille bien trop rapidement !!!!

----------


## jaspée

j'ai vu gertrude et ses copines, pas de problème ! la baignoire aussi d'ailleurs, mais pas les canes dedans !
m'en vais traire la biquette et ramasser les oeufs !

----------


## jaspée

sans oublier le foin pour les chevaux, les croquettes des chiens et la balade obligatoire jusqu'à la riviere ! pour descendre, ca va... pour remonter c'est un peu plus dur !!  ::

----------


## vahick

alors les "vacancières " contentes , détendues , tt va bien , la nounou a été à la hauteur ?et chelsea comment va- t-elle ? et les gros heureux de retrouver leurs mémères ? que de questions n'est- ce - pas ? bises

----------


## jaspée

les filles sont rentrées hier, toutes belles et détendues ! et ce matin, reprise du boulot aussi sec !! isa au marché, et cath au labo... a concocter toutes ses recettes magiques... un philtre d'amour ou un bouillon de 11 heures... y'a qu'à demander !!  :: 
m'en vais voir les poulettes, vais finir pour les aimer celles là, elles sont trop mignonnes ! 
et j'irais faire mon dernier tour chez les p'tits vieux, dire au revoir à lula et samba... trop calines ces 2 là... elles vont me manquer !

----------


## armance

bon, il nous faut des comptes rendus de Jaspée et des vacancières et de la récupération de la jolie miss Chelsea !
Jaspee je vois que tu n'as pas oublié contrairement à moi dans mon récapitulatif des animaux, ...Lula et Samba !
bisous et à bientôt de vous lire

----------


## catis

et oui;les vacances sont finies...ce matin marché,et cet après midi mise en route de la repro,les escargots sont en train de se réveiller doucement...
Miss chelsea va très bien,trop bien?elle saute partout,pas moyen de la tenir tranquille,une vrai dingo!!!je l'ai montrée à la veto hier au retour,inquiète de la voir sauter partout,elle n'a pas parut inquiète,elle m'a juste dit:des balades tranquilles surtout!!!!si vous saviez,ce sont des balades à sauter partout au bout de sa laisse,elle me fiche la trouille...
Enfin,on fait au mieux!!!!
bisous les filles,après trois jours à se faire masser par des jolies filles,la reprise est raide!!!!enfin,on s'est bien reposées....

----------


## armance

bon on va s'en contenter pour l'instant mais on reste sur notre faim !! Un peu plus de détails...et idem Jaspee qui va retrouver ses loulous sur son ile !
bises à vous

----------


## catis

ben quoi,armance,trois jours à se faire papouiller par des jolies filles,c'est ça la thalasso....plus piscine,hammam....de quoi se ressourcer....on etait au bout du rouleau,épuisées,on s'engueulait sans cesse,il etait plus que temps....
La prochaine sortie vacances,ce sera en tunisie avec jaspée....leproblême c'est qu'il va falloir trouver une autre super nounou comme jaspée,et là ça va être dur!!!
Eros pleurait comme un malheureux quand elle est partie,ça fait plaisir....Donc là elle est partie manger avec vahick,puis elle ira chez une autre copine de sauvetage,puis retour sur son île demain....elle nous manque déjà....on ne la remerçiera jamais assez.On n'avait pas pris un seul jour de repos depuis debut decembre 2009,date de notre dernière semaine de vacances.Ca va devoir changer sinon on va y laisser notre peau,donc à partir de maintenant on part sur un réarrangement de notre vie pour la rendre vivable...Quitte à prendre des vacances séparément pour qu'une reste avec les bêtes....à voir....
Sinon,on a vidé le poulailler de son foin,les escargots sont presque tous réveillés,il reste une caisse sur 16 ....le baisodrome redemarre...

----------


## vahick

et voilà jaspée vient de reprendre la route ,nous avons passé un bon moment à bavarder awaï a tt de suite fait ses amitiés à " l'inconnue" ce qui veut dire donner la papatte pour avoir des calins !!!! beau temps pour les escargots !!! bises

----------


## catis

c'etait ça aussi les vacances....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on n'est pas mignonnes,toutes les deux?

----------


## vahick

mais que oui vous êtes superbes surtout .....chelsea !!!! je te taquine bien sûr qu'as - tu fait de tes cheveux ?????c'est cathy qui a joué à la coiffeuse ????

----------


## catis

non,je suis allée chez la coiffeuse avant noel et j'ai fait tout couper.sinon,une autre tite photo de chelsea en train de faire la fofolle sur la plage pour que je la libère....elle bouffe sa laisse....

----------


## armance

craquant !!

----------


## catis

et la plus belle photo:la meute reunie dimanche matin,avec la nounou sur le départ...pas beaux les molosses?

----------


## manou 85

elle est superbe cette photo !!! :: 
Bon retour les filles !! 
Chelsea me parait prête à reprendre les cavalcades à donf !!!! ::

----------


## vahick

magnifique !!!!quel beau tableau , dommage que la " photographe" ne soit pas sur la photo !!!! bises

----------


## catis

la"photgraphe"s'en ai bien vue pour arriver à prendre la photo,il a fallut d'abords capturer la nouille qui etait partie jouer avec un joujou,d'ou la photo,puis remettre tous lemonde en place,pas triste....
Sinon,ma future epouse(puisque c'est voté,yessssss) souhaite rester à peu prés incognito sur le post,d'ou la rareté des photos avec elle....c'est une timide....
Voilà...

----------


## manou 85

Cela s'arrose !!!   ::  ::  :: 

Entrée en vigueur après les nombreux amendements !!!  
Ils sont comment dans ton coin ???  pour ou contre ???

----------


## Moumoune83

Ils n'avaient pas lésiné sur la "coupe" de Chelsea... elle va avoir froid !

----------


## jaspée

bien rentrée au bercail les filles !! suis un peu naze avec la route mais mes loulous m'ont fait une fête d'enfer !! ca requinque vite fait !! lol !!
vous met des photos et un résumé demain !! bisous les copines !!  ::

----------


## armance

::  ::

----------


## catis

Dans mon coin,on est plutôt bien acceptées,on n'est pas discrêtes,tout le monde sais qu'on est en couple,ça fait 15 ans qu'on habite ici,on n'a pas fait de vagues,on est cool,on est fidèles,c'est plutôt une image pas mal qu'on donne,du coup les gens sont positifs.Il y a tout de même ma mairesse qui  fait partit des 80 maires du morbihan qui ont signés une pétition pour obtenir une dérogation pour ne pas avoir à marier les homo...tout de même...Elle sais qu'on se mariera,ma fois,je la connait bien,elle est prevenue qu'elle n'a pas intérêt à me pourrir la journée...sinon,la 1ere adjointe serait enchantée de le faire,et avec le sourrire,et comme aujourd'hui déjà un maire n'est pas obligé de célébrer un mariage,un adjoint peut déjà le faire il n'y a pas de problême...(dans ce cas pourquoi la petition?sinon pour ouvrir la porte à des reclamations d'extrème droite genre je veux pas marier les noirs,ni les arabes,ni les juifs,ni quoi encore?ça me fiche en rogne vu qu'ils ont déjà ce droit....)
sinon,tout ça c'est juste pour que si l'une de nous deux décède l'autre ai droit à la reversion,ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le PACS.En réalité je suis plutôt opposée au mariage.Mais j'ai du mal à cerner mon opposition,si elle vient de l'impossibilité,de l'interdiction,que nous avions de nous marier,ou si elle est vraiment profonde puisque de savoir que ce droit s'ouvre à nous va me faire franchir le pas directement.
C'est vrai que cette égalité des droits est importante pour notre acceptation dans la société,et ça me fait plaisir,le sentiment d'appartenir à une société,n'en déplaise à certains qui ont battus le pavé parisien en dépensant des millions dans l'espoir de nous reléguer  eternellement dans la classe des sous humains.
Enfin,on verra bien,on va pouvoir se marier,divorcer,être aussi con que tout le monde,c'est quand même génial,non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,même tyson t'a fait de grosses fêtes?il devait être désespéré de t'avoir perdu,vu le désespoir d'eros à ton départ,c'etait trop drôle...il n'avait pas tant chouiné au départ de sa maitresse d'avant,je vous le dis....il n'avait même rien dit,mais le départ de jaspée,alors là,le désespoir....

----------


## vahick

eh  bien contentes pour vous les filles puisque c'est ce que vous espériez ......pour assurer l'avenir , parce qu'actuellement ça ne changera rien à votre vie !!!!mais je reste persuadée qu'il aurait suffit d'aménager le pax pour ne pas soulever un tel remue- ménage et satisfaire tt le monde . les escargots doivent être contents ce matin avec ce qu'il tombe !!! bonne journée

----------


## manou 85

Merci de tes explications...

POur le quotidien cela rassure quand même et le pied d'égalité est important. la devise de la République étant ;Liberté, fraternité égalité....
cela ne rendra pas les hétéros plus fidèles peut être le mot "mariage" que l'église essaie de "rattrapper".
Mais c'est une bonne chose que l'évolution de la société.
Par contre, quand on entend les personnes nées sous Y parler de leur souci de manque de connaissance, je m'interroge sur le flou de la naissance de futurs enfants.

Eros a trouvé une 3èmè maitresse de coeur et le papy a retrouvé son soleil... bonne journée !!

----------


## armance

Quand on voit comment les humains se comportent et toutes les tares familiales qui se transmettent ....!!! Quand on voit le nombre d'enfants maltraités et les violences de couple :
alors sur quoi se basent les anti mariages gays pour valider cet état de chose car ce qui devrait exister c'est un permis de vivre ensemble et un examen pour avoir le droit de s'occuper d'enfants (de les faire ou adopter !)
quand on voit tous les déchirements des ruptures et divorces, les incapacités des adultes à vivre ensemble et surtout à vivre avec soi déjà et les répercussions sur les enfants alors, de quel droit vient' on nous parler d'un papa et d'une maman comme gage d'équilibre?!!
Un paquet de communauté, généralement extrêmement pacifiques vivent avec des modèles très différents (papa qui s'occupent des enfants et repas en Afrique, ou tribus équatoriales, en Asie Femmes qui vivent seules et 2 maris à côté, qui aident pour s'occuper des enfants etc...) et les liens sont stables et harmonieux.
Tous les pays qui ont adoptés le mariage gay regardent la France d'un air consterné, Liberté Egalité Fraternité...mon cul!
Moi franchement le mariage je ne comprends pas, le couple non plus mais s'il donne des droits supplémentaires au conjoint survivant pourquoi pas c'est notre société qui a voté ces lois
Entre 5 et 10% de toute société est homosexuelle il serait temps d'apprendre à vivre tous ensemble et donc avoir tous les mêmes droits !
Quant à la procréation laissez moi rire ! faire un enfant est tout ce qu'il y a de plus facile alors que ça devrait justement être un acte voulu, choisi, avec un projet, dans un contexte d'amour très fort et une capacité à transmettre ce qu'on a de mieux. 
Or c'est l'inverse qui est pratiqué et l'humanité en pâtit !
  Bon ce n'est qu'une ébauche mal dégrossie de tout ce que je pense dont vous vous foutez pas mal mais voilà c'est dit!
bisousssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## vahick

mais non on ne s'en fout pas du tout isa , au contraire c'est interessant et enrichissant d'avoir des pts de vue différents , ça fait réfléchir !!!c'est si loin de tt ce que j'ai vécu où j'ignorai même que l'hosexualité existait jusqu'à au moins 20ans !!!!c'est donc tt un cheminement des idées qu'il faut faire et que j'ai fait !!!! bon là c'est toi qui t'en fout de ce que je pense non ? aller le soleil est de retour . bonne journée

----------


## manou 85

Bah non !! c'est bien d'échanger.

Mon plus jeune fils a voulu (avec sa femme) se marier jeune (23 ans) faire des enfants aussitôt) l'année d'après  et bien 10 ans après tout vole en éclats.......pour s'apercevoir que les petites sont des contraintes (sic)  et la fidélité trop dure !!!!!!!!!
Je croyais qu'on reproduisait les schémas de nos parents c'est pas le cas ainsi va la vie.
peut être ne reverrais je plus mes petites  bref........
Le mariage quand tu as trouvé la personne qui te va c'est génial. Il parait que c'est rare. Sur dix couples mariés dans les années 70, beaucoup ont divorçé, moi je suis veuve depuis 11 ans reste que ma meilleure amie qui est toujours mariée mais qui apréhende la retraite...
On vient de se prendre une bourrasque, le portail s'est ouvert et la boite à lettres a valsé...
Les lumas sont à la fête mais pas mon brushing !!

----------


## jaspée

pauvre eros... mon p'tit loup !!  c'est un amour ce chien, toujours présent, aux pieds, une tite fugue d'un quart d'heure lors des promenades, mais tellement content de revenir et de retrouver cette chose à 2 pattes qui lui cause et le caresse en lui disant que c'est un bon chien... !
les miens m'ont fait une fête d'enfer lors de mon retour !! collés à moi l'air de dire... tu sens bon... plein d'odeurs... t'etais ou ?? j'ai passé ma première nuit entourées de 3 boules de poils collées à moi... mon z'hom (qui ronflait) aurait eu bien du mal à accoster...
cath m'a envoyé une super photo que je vous mets... l'amour d'une 2 pattes pour ses 4 pattes d'adoption ... et inversement...


éros, cayla, chelsea, et tana au dessus ...
une super semaine toute seule, meme po peur avec mes gardes du corps, tellement gentils et aimants, mais tellement prèts à te défendre si besoin... des crèmes ces loulous... et que dire des chevaux, qui se sont barrés quand meme et me réveillant à 5 heures du mat en hénissant devant la grille d'entrée... alors qu'ils se sont baladés toute la nuit les chameaux... et qui te suivent tranquilles, en pyjama avec les bottes à 5°de température... pour leur ouvrir une ligne en guise de porte, alors qu'ils ont dégagée l'autre en rentrant dedans... et les poulettes, massées à la porte, meme pas peur en te voyant, lorgnant sur le sia de "bouffe" que tu leur donne en guise de p'tit dej... t'accompagnant en te racontant le pourquoi des choses, des oeufs, des yeux un peu bouffis du mat... en boite de nuit les poulettes ?? j'avoue que j'ai des doutes !! lol !! et ma p'tite chevrette... prete à se faire tirer sur les tétines pour un p'tit bout de pain ? elle me regarde arriver avec mon p'tit sia bleu... me regarde enjamber la barrière... et accourt au petit morceau de crouton tendu pour coller ses cornes dans le coin en grignotant sa friandise, en attendant que mes mains (un peu maladroites, je fais pas ca tous les jours) lui collectent tout le lait du jour..
et petit léo...maitre chat de ce royaume... roulé en boule, douce promesse du soir, lové sur tes genoux quand tu regardes le film du soir et remontant sur le lit des maitresses quand tu vas te coucher... et doudoune, le perroquet, sifflant le matin pour te souhaiter la bienvenue et picorant délicatement la friandise du matin, s'amusant du baton à "torturer" de son bec quand tu changes sa gamelle de nourriture, et te faisant de grands discours le soir au coucher des chiens...
et le retour des filles, grand moment d'émotion, en les voyant revenir les joues roses et les traits reposés, ressourcées de l'intérieur...
et tout ca, mes copines,  ca n'a pas de prix... j'ai vécu un moment extraordinaire... et libre à vous, les fidèles de ce post, d'y gouter.... ce n'est que du bonheur...  ::

----------


## vahick

super jaspée , un bonheur de te lire . merci de savoir si bien raconter et nous faire presque participer .bises à ttes

----------


## armance

et oui tes 4 pattes ont du être trop ravis de te revoir, même avec des odeurs suspectes...!
bisous Vahick  :: 

Vous savez, j'ai vécu de très près l'épidémie SIDA à la fin des années 80 :
 je voyais ces gamins mourir en appelant papa et maman...qui répondaient absents, 
je voyais ces conjoints dépouillés de tout par des familles bien chrétiennes ou pas, jetés dehors car n'ayant aucun droit sur les logements et biens communs!
Alors le modèle parental : quel est'il ? 
pour moi c'est l'amour, et d'aider les enfants à accomplir leurs désirs, leur destinée, même si ce n'est pas ce qu'ils souhaitaient pour eux!!
et ça Une personne seule peut le faire, 2 hommes 2 femmes un homme une femme, tout un groupe familial, amical etc....
Les lois dans une république démocratique doivent être les mêmes pour tous et la démocratie doit s'attacher, en plus, à en faire pour aider les minorités si elles sont mal représentées!
Moi j'aurai bien laissé le terme mariage dans le côté religieux et chacun avec sa religion se débrouille...
Et parler d'une union civile pour tous ceux qui veulent officialiser leur union et avoir des droits afférents, puis pour ceux qui le souhaitent pouvoir élever des enfants au sein de ce foyer!
Voilà mes idées, renforcées par mes expériences de vie, associatives et professionelles
Bisous les filles et vos poilus itou

----------


## catis

Bien dit armance.Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer ce que peuvent faire comme mal tous ces gens qui sont montés à Paris pour manifester contre le mariage pour tous,ils ont depensé 1 million d'euros pour leur manif,1 million d'euros.Vous vous rendez compte?Le nombre de personnes  qui auraient pu être aidés avec cette somme?le nombre de chiens qui auraient pu être sauvés?
Et ils ont fait ça sans aucune honte.800000 homophobes ,les flics auraient dû tous les mettre en prison.C'est nul.Ca m'a rendu mauvaise,alors que je suis d'une nature plutôt cool envers les opinions divergentes,mais là,c'est du racisme,et je ne peux pas accepter.
Pourquoi un couple hetero qui perds un des deux laisse une pension de reversion au survivant et pourquoi les couples homos non?Nous sommes des sous couples?c'est comme ça que je le ressent.Alors que je suis en couple depuis bientôt 16 ans,oui,16 ans en 2013,quand même,il n'y a pas beaucoup de couples hetero qui peuvent en aligner autant aujourd'hui,on se marie,on divorce....
En comparaison,la manif pour le mariage pour tous a couté 15000 euros à ses organisateurs et reunis 300000 personnes.Ca m'a fait plaisir.Mais bon ,les autres sont toujours là,près à se jeter sur nos differences qui derangent.
Enfin,on ne va pas refaire le monde,ici c'est la tempête,les chiens voudraient aller se balader,mais il fait un temps de merde,je ne sais pas quoi faire d'eux,la terre est gonflée d'eau à bloc,c'est impressionnant,impossible de commencer mes semis comme prevus...
Et chelsea va super bien,elle saute partout,joue,je pense l'attacher à un arbre pour la tenir tranquille...ficelé autour...

----------


## jaspée

> *Moi j'aurai bien laissé le terme mariage dans le côté religieux* 
> Et parler d'une union civile pour tous ceux qui veulent officialiser leur union et avoir des droits afférents, puis pour ceux qui le souhaitent pouvoir élever des enfants au sein de ce foyer!


 :: suis d'accord avec toi ma poulette !!

----------


## catis

quel temps de merde,mais quel temps de merde,y'en a marre!!!!voilà,c'est dit!!!!

----------


## jaspée

viens sur yeu ma douce, on a le meme temps !! je viens de rentrer de la promenade chiens, le nez rouge, le cheveu échevelé, le souffle court (vive le seretide et la vento...) la mer est mauvaise, pleine de rouleaux et grise, mais les chiens s'en foutent !! ils galopent, heureux et le nez au vent !! moi j'ai les yeux qui pleurent avec le sable qu'on se prend en pleine poire... rien que du bonheur ???  ::

----------


## catis

je reviens d'une petite balade cool avec chelsea toute seule,pour qu'elle se tienne tranquille il faut que je la balade sans les gros,voilà.
Sinon,vahick va être contente,ça fait deux fois qu'on vois hermine dans le bassin,pas les autres,mais hermine oui,elle nage bien ,nous regarde d'un air content,donc au moins une a trouvé le moyen d'y grimper...
Ce matin j'ai eu ma première ponte de mes fornicateurs préferés....je parle des escargots,c'est bon signe....
Voilà,on attends la neige ...qui devrait arriver rapidemment...
bon,sinon,je bosse comme infirmière ce WE,j'ai appelé mon cabinet à l'aide car notre situation financière deviens critique,je serais donc peu presente...et ils devraient me donner deux semaine de plus d'ici l'été,ce qui suffira à nous sortir de la mer**....voilà...
Bon,grosses bises à toutes mes copines ,et à bientôt?

----------


## jaspée

Tana, l'ancienne pour finir... très douce 

Léo, sa place favorite quand il veut qu'on s'occupe de lui !! 

Eros et la "dentue" avec son lampadaire !

le gros pif de mon " n'amoureux"

et le repos des "guerrières" !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

J'ai cru voir un museau de sanglier !!!  ::

----------


## catis

oui,manou,c'est tout à fait ça,on s'est fait avoir,on a cru adopter un leonberg,on a hérité d'un sanglier....je viens de laver le sol...je donne 5 minutes à eros pour tout saloper...comme un sanglier....
On a eu plein de bonnes nouvelles aujourd'hui,je devrais jouer au loto....j'attendais des sous d'une infirmière,c'etait urgent,ils sont là,on a posé une demande de permis de construire pour notre batiment escargot,on a reçu l'accord aujourd'hui,j'ai besoin de bosser plus,on me donne des jours,je crois que je vais allez jouer au loto....

----------


## armance

hello l'ouest !
Alors Jaspée : et nous qui constations que la gente masculine n'était pas très présente !! Ben quand il y en a ...ça ne nous manque pas !! ....
bisous les filles et contente que les choses arrivent... Comme quoi quand on se fait du bien, le bien vous trouve!
Sur ces doctes paroles je vous embrasse toutes bien fort
bises à Chantal

----------


## jaspée

salut la belle Armance ! comment se porte le sud ?? ici on a hate que le printemps arrive et nous apporte un peu de chaleur... j'aimerais etre une marmotte en mode hibernation... et je pointerais le bout de mon nez aux rayons chauds du soleil revenu... mon z'hom serait mort de faim... et moi j'aurais la ligne !!  ::

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les filles contente de vous retrouver après un court séjour chez des amis vers le sud bien sûr avec awaï bien acceptée malgré sa généreuse "distribution" de poils .je trouve de bonnes nouvelles ça fait plaisir. bonne soirée et caresses aux poilus .

----------


## jaspée

bonsoir la belle yvette ! contente de voir que tu t'es bien détendue toi et ta boule de poils !! bisous tout le monde !!  ::

----------


## vahick

eh bien pas gd monde sur ce post !!!!ça va les filles ? et les poilus ? au fait les mauvaises langues dans ma Bretagne c'est le printemps malgré les giboulées la t° est douce et partout le jardin s'éveille alors que certaines d'entre vous sont encore avec de la neige !!!

----------


## jaspée

je suppose que le "baisodrome" à lumas requiert toutes les attentions de nos copines ! c'est que ca pond des milliers d'oeufs ces p'tites choses là... pour remettre en parc fin mars, debut avril... faut pas chômer !! 
mon caillou est sous la pluie, et mes ardennes sous la neige !!

----------


## catis

et je vous dis pas chez chantal,elle ne viens plus nous voir parce-qu'elle sait bien que je vais me moquer d'elle sous la neige...
Comme vahick,pas de neige,très doux,on a commencé à tailler les plantes,oter les ronces,le menage de printemps,car chez nous c'est le printemps....
Sauf que je suis malade comme un chien,les vacances c'est pas bon pour moi,bronchite,grippe?je ne sais pas trop,huit jours que ça me tiens,avec des antibio en prime,et je tousse comme une perdue....je prends du sirop helicid*ne,à la bave d''escargots,mais ça ne fait rien,je dors 1/2 assise,l'horreur....J'ai bossé comme infirmière ce WE,le cauchemars,j'ai passé la soirée à vomir ,en cour de tournée,entre les clients,le pieds!!!et ici on a un boulot de dingues et je suis bonne à rien,c'est terrible,ça rends cath bien grognon...
voilà pourquoi je me cache...

----------


## jaspée

bein, t'as pas pris ta popotte ma belle ?? moi mon z'hom m'a récuré le pot !! il trouve que ca lui fait un bien fou !! je vais refaire une commande dès que ma petite cath m'aura dit pour l'asthme... soigne toi bien !! peut etre l'excès d'eau de javel ??  ::

----------


## vahick

eh bien bon courage isa , dur dur de bosser malade !!!!!mais cathy n'a - t-elle pas de remède miracle homéo ????? moi je respire des huiles essentielles ça marche plus ou moins !!!!eh oui c'est le printemps je n'en finirai pas de vous énumérer tout ce qui pousse ou fleuri!!!! il y a outre des rosiers de grands pousses sur les framboisiers . bon courage à celles qui subissent un vilain hiver !!! bises

----------


## manou 85

C'est sous la pluie !!!! au fait me souvient plus à koi ressemble une journée avec du soleil.
cela me rend grognon et mes pisseurs ne veulent pas mettre une patte dehors !!! 
Alors, je cuisine !! cela passe le temps en attendant de reprendre les ballades.
Pas facile de travailler quand on est mal en point.
Courage, moi quand je tousse je fais des inhalations !!
Bon courage !!!

----------


## vahick

alors isa as - tu retrouvé la forme ?, voilà la pluie de retour stop le jardin n'a plus soif !!!!bonne journée qd même

----------


## catis

Pour repondre à jaspée,à propos de la javel,je ne pense pas que ce soit la cause de ma toux,surtout que je ne voudrais pas faire concurence à la specialiste es javel de ce post,j'ai nommé armance!!!!vous vous souvenez?en plus elle la boit!! en vrai specialiste!!!
bon,sinon,oui,je suis toujours aussi tousseuse,je me souviens que chantal a toussé pendant des mois après une bronchite,je sens bien que je prends le même chemin....j'ai déjà vidé 3 flacons d'anti tussifs differents,resultat nul,la j'attaque eupho*,ça a l'air plus efficace,car codeine,et j'espère arréter de tousser rapidement parce-que là, j'en ai marre...
Ca ne  nous a pas empêché de bosser un peu,d'abattre quelques caisses d'escargots(pardon,je ne dois pas le dire ici...)tant pis,mes copines mangent toutes de la viande....et je suis un peu mieux quand même.
Aujourd'hui on est en bretagne,9 degrés et petit crachin...
Sinon,on a obtenu notre permis de construire pour le labo de nos escargots,manque plus que les sous,visite à la banque obligatoire....j'aime pas trop ,mais bon...
Et puis 39 pontes ce matin,ça fait 4000 oeufs tout ça,c'est une bonne journée,mes bestioles sont bien,ils se reproduisent...
Sinon,eric,le pote à chelsea a appelé pour prendre des nouvelles de sa pepette,on l'a rassuré,elle a été super bien soigné...et on la chouchoute...

----------


## armance

Et oui moi je la bois!! Du coup pas le moindre rhume bronchite, grippe angine...!!!Après 33 ans de clopes ! Comme quoi! 
Mais je l'avoue ma vie m'expose moins que d'autres mais quand j'étais à Paris et que je prennais le métro tous les jours pendant 30 ans c'était idem!
Tu t'es chopée un virus dans les bains ... Quel dommage que vous n’ayez pas pu prendre le bénéfice de ces quelques jours!!
Bisoussssssssssss

----------


## catis

Si,il y a un grand benefice,je n'ai plus mal au dos en ce moment,et ça c'est rare,ça mérite d'être remarqué...bon,j'ai mal aux cotes à force de tousser,mais pas au dos!!!!miracle des jolies filles qui m'ont massé pendant trois jours....

----------


## vahick

dis moi armance tu clopes tjrs ? pauvres toutous qui partagent ta vie ..... et ta fumée !!!!!je plaisante mais moi zossi j'ai fait subir ça à ma poilue jusqu'à il y a plus de 15ans !!!!et ne parlons pas de mes enfants qui en ont largement profité !!!!et moi je le paye depuis 15ans !!!!

----------


## armance

J'ai arreté depuis 2ans et demi

----------


## vahick

c'est super même si ça n'a pas été facile !!!!il parait qu'au bout d'un certain nombre d'années on récupère des poumons tt neufs j'ai bien dit : il parait !!!! moi les miens n'ont rien voulu savoir !!! !!!!! bonne soirée . bises

----------


## catis

et bien je tousse moins,vive la codeine!!!!un petit shoot m mi et s,et je dors comme un bébé....
Sinon,68 pontes aujourd'hui,ça baise,ça baise,l'air est bon pour ça  chez moi!!!!Bien contentes que ça demarre aussi fort...je voudrais faire une deuxième repro vers le labo,mais il faut qu'on  ^prepare tous les escargots vivants stockés là-bas,il reste 60 caisses,c'est du boulot,on les fait 10 par 10 mais c'est long quand même...et oui,cette année j'ai décidé de multiplier par deux mes petits pour en vendre un max....et gagner quelques sous....

----------


## manou 85

Hi hi !!

Mac relle !!   ::  je rigole.
Tant mieux si ils si mettent c'est que le printemps n'est pas loin.

Il fait doux et il pleut.
Certains arbres à fruits sont en fleur !!!  pourvu qu'il ne gèle pas.
Les poilus sont en forme, vu le temps pourri ils ne sortent pas beaucoup,
La météo nous prévoit du mieux en fin de semaine un peu de soleil serait un plus.
Club de tricot cet aprem !  pourvu que la gastro n'a pas sévi sur les copines.
Bonne journée.

----------


## jaspée

soleil depuis 10 minutes ! mon théo razmott est vautré sur le tapis, le ventre à l'air au soleil !!!!!
je me dépêche de le noter avant que le temps change ...  :: 
bisous !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## armance

Les filles, on dirait bien que Jaspée a pris 1 an aujourd'hui !! 49 ou 50 ? Je me permet puisque ton âge est sous ton avatar!!
Je lui ai déjà souhaité une belle journée mais je voudrais rajouter que lui souhaite toutes les journées de bonnes!!
 ::

----------


## vahick

eh oui je crois bien que c'est 50 bon anniversaire ma copine avec tt le soleil que tu attends . bizxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## jaspée

merci mes copines !! mais les 50, ce sera dans un an !! 49 pour l'instant !!  ::

----------


## catis

meuh non,c'est 49,elle est de 64,comme cath et moi,et presque en même temps en prime....n'arrose pas trop ça ma poulette,ça fait un an de plus quand même,c'est pas drôle!!!!

----------


## jaspée

> meuh non,c'est 49,elle est de 64,comme cath et moi,et presque en même temps en prime....n'arrose pas trop ça ma poulette,ça fait un an de plus quand même,c'est pas drôle!!!!


de toute facon, on n'y peut rien changer... donc autant le prendre avec philosophie !!

----------


## vahick

pas logique ton histoire jaspée en octobre 2011 sur ton avatar : 49ans !!!!c'est bien tu ne prends pas d'âge !!!! bises

----------


## catis

il fait beau,mais beau,je n'ose pas le dire,ça fait trois /quatre jours qu'il fait super beau....pourvut que ça dure....
Du coup,au lieu d'abattre des escargots(pourtant ça urge)on taille les haies...on ratiboise les rosiers....on prepare les semis de printemps...c'est comme ça.
Et tout ça entre deux quinte de toux....super...
bisous les fillllles,isa...;

----------


## jaspée

un peu de soleil hier, un peu ce matin mais ca caille... Tyzon perd ses poils.... ca sent le printemps tout ca !!!  ::

----------


## vahick

je ne peux que de confirmer ce que dit isa nous avons le gd bleu depuis plusieurs jours et l'air est rempli du bruit des tondeuses tt le monde s'active y'a du travail ds les jardins . bon courage à celles qui sont encore en hiver on pense bien à vous dans notre midi breton .et awaï est heureuse de ses petites balades au bord de la mer .

----------


## vahick

alors plus de nouvelles , il fait trop beau !!! comment vont ts les poilus ? chelsea? vos petits vieux isa tjrs là ? pas de tutelle ? tes rase- mottes et ton chasseur de minous jaspée plus de nouvelles non plus de manou, armance , michelle etc..... j'espère que tt le monde va bien avec ce grand soleil  bises

----------


## manou 85

Perso, cela va bien !!
Grand soleil depuis quelques jours mais ce matin un coup de gelée avec un p'tit vent sournois et infiltrant !!

Suite à mon relevé de consom ERDF, j'ai eu droit à la visite d'un tecnicien  depuis la temête joachim ma porte de compteur s'était petée mais au vu du relevé le relais HP/HC a cramé : résultat un an de consom en HC !!! 
Donc, hier tout refait à neuf!!

Sinon, je garde le loulou de mon fiston deux semaines car mon fils part à New York (suite à ses 40 ans) elle le kidnappe : j'hérite du chien, les beaux parents des petites ; je m'en sort bien !! et vous !!

----------


## catis

Ben chez nous tout va bien,chelsea va aller faire ses premières radio lundi,et oui,ça fait un mois qu'elle a été opérée,déjà....on se bagarre pour la garder calme,c'est bien difficile....encore un bon mois à tenir....
Sinon,j'ai plein de remplacements d'infirmière en vue, en avril,ça va être dur,mais du coup ça ira financièrement...enfin,dans quelques mois,mais quand même  une perspective de voir les découverts fondre,c'est bien...
Sinon,ça caille,mais il fait sec et c'est bien agreable après des mois sous la flotte...on se croirait dans le grand nord,plus en bretagne....
Sinon,manou,moi aussi je prefererais garder le chien que les gosses...ça c'est certain!!!

----------


## jaspée

idem pour moi !! 
temps très frais avec un petit vent d'est pas piqué des vers... y'a du soleil, donc le moral remonte !!! plein de boulot à l'hosto, les lits ne désemplissent pas... suis un peu ko !!  :: 
ma jolie pestouille d'holly est chez le véto depuis ce matin pour sa stérilisation, j'attend son retour... pour l'instant on va aller faire une grande promenade au soleil avec les 2 autres ! les touristes commencent à faire leur apparition, y'en a une qu'a essayé de chasser Théo du coin ou elle passait en lui faisant "pchitt" avec des grands gestes des bras... le théo est allé voir de plus près ce grand moulin à vent au grand désespoir de la dame !!  :: 
je pars dans les ardennes le 23 février, avec mon tueur de "chats" !! enfin, je l'ai jamais vu tuer un chat, mais il aime courir derrière, c'est certain ! ceci dit, j'ai vu un gros matou au refuge, posé sur son cul, en train de se licher les papattes... et gros pépère l'a regardé... de loin !!  :: 
bisous les filles !!  ::

----------


## catis

eros ,calya et chelsea n'hesitent pas à courser leo ,ici,dés qu'il est dehors,et même dans la maison,mais bon,sans les dents....il faudrait que tu emmène tyson,on verrais vite s'il est agressif avec leo,qui se cache peu des chiens....et si oui il resterais en laisse ,c'est tout...leo est un bon formateur de chiens,ulysse etait tueur de chats,il l'a vite mis au plis,avec notre aide et quelques coup de badines sur le museau il a vite considéré ce chat comme son chat à lui et continué de courser les autres...Un jour il est arrivé avec un chaton venant de naitre ou presque dans la gueule,à moitié noyé dans la bave...je suis allé le remettre dans le nid de sa mère,sauvage ou presque,mais je ne sais pas s'il a survêcu....charmant,non?donc ton tyson,c'est un rigolo,on a eu pire ,et à la maison en prime...Je vous dis pas comme on a eu la trouille au début...
Mais bon,la badine dans la main,le chat sous surveillance,ça a vite été réglé...ulysse voulait rester chez nous  et il etait très intelligent,il a vite compris son intérêt...

----------


## vahick

ah !!! ça fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles et de savoir que tt va bien !!!!profite bien de ton pioupiou manou , ça grandi si vite !!! et toi jaspée bonnes vacances ds tes ardennes . ici tjrs le gd bleu mais une petite bise d'est pas très amicale !!! oui isa je me souviens de léo mettant 2 ou 3 " claques" à sterenn pour calmer sa " curiosité " !!!!bises à ttes

----------


## catis

Alors ,holly va bien?tu lui a fait gréffer un lampadaire à elle aussi?elle doit être jolie tout plein....
Les chiens se sont superbement fait chi*r aujourd'hui,j'ai bossé comme infirmière et comme cath avait les paniers à preparer et livrer,ils n'ont pas eu de balade....ils sont un peu ennervés ce soir....ça remue en bas....
et puis ils caille,pitié,le grand nord,reprennez votre froid,rendez nous notre pluie....tiens,jaspée,quand tu retournera dans les ardennes,fait l'echange...l'eau des chevaux est gelée,on doit apporter des seaux,la galère!!!!

----------


## jaspée

> Alors ,holly va bien?tu lui a fait gréffer un lampadaire à elle aussi?elle doit être jolie tout plein....
> Les chiens se sont superbement fait chi*r aujourd'hui,j'ai bossé comme infirmière et comme cath avait les paniers à preparer et livrer,ils n'ont pas eu de balade....ils sont un peu ennervés ce soir....ça remue en bas....
> et puis ils caille,pitié,le grand nord,reprennez votre froid,rendez nous notre pluie....tiens,jaspée,quand tu retournera dans les ardennes,fait l'echange...l'eau des chevaux est gelée,on doit apporter des seaux,la galère!!!!


veux bien te croire, l'eau des oiseaux ici est gelée aussi, moins lourd à porter... mais aussi fret a supporter avec ce vent de "merde" !!! 
je crois que je préfère encore le crachin breton... à choisir...
pas de lampadaire pour holly, un gros pansement, et ablation des fils dans 12 jours... + antibio pour la semaine... le z'hom va s'en charger pour la semaine !! mais elle bien sage la pestouille, elle touche à rien, et meme mon gros béta de ty s'est fait tout petit pour pas déranger madame étalée au beau milieu du canapé !
y'a de la neige de prévue dans les ardennes, deja à paris... suis pas rendue encore !!
bisous à tous les poilus du coin, et gros calins à ma samba... l'est trop mimi celle la... sans oublier mon amoureux transi.. ce gros pif d'eros... mais qu'a deja une belle famille !!
il fait 0° à cette heure, -3 ressenti et 17.4 dans la maison !!  ::  mes poilus vont nous servir de bouillotte !!
bonne nit mes chéries !!

----------


## vahick

bonne route jaspée soit prudente avec la neige !!!!quand je pense au magnifique ciel bleu encore aujourd'hui remporte avec toi le vent d'est s'il te plaît et ça sera parfait !!!! bises

----------


## jaspée

vais mettre dans mon coffre ce que je pourrais... il gèle ce matin chez nous, les oiseaux font un peu la tronche... plus d'eau !! j'ai remédié à la situation... en attendant que ca se réchauffe ! 
 ::  tout le monde, m'en vais dans le grand NOOORD..... enfin, presque !! ::

----------


## vahick

bonjour ttes n'en déplaise une fois de plus aux mauvaises langues alors que vous êtes presque ttes dans la neige et le froid il fait gd soleil en bretagne !!!!bises et caresses aux poilus

----------


## Moumoune83

Coucou Catis... Pour Chelsea, ne vous pressez pas pour faire les radios, car sur Cicca, à un mois, ce n'était pas encore consolidé... cela ne l'a été qu'à deux mois, donc pour nous la première radio était inutile....
Le sud est plein de neige, et se caille, on n'a pas trop l'habitude :

----------


## michele

Bonjour à toutes 

désolée de ne pas venir plus souvent ...mais g de la lecture pour un moment au moins !! contente que votre louloute se soit bien remise , j'espère que ton voyage se passe bien ma Jaspée !! 
ici aussi on  se gèle grave , mais soleil donc le moral va mieux 
dernier sauvetage à la Réunion ..ma Fifi aussitot arrivée en Métro aussitot adoptée ....et son adoptante est venue la chercher
sur Paris ...j'adore ce genre de sauvetage 


voilà la Fifi sur son Ile , sinon je vide le refuge de Bréhand refuge de la mort ...un chien à la fois ..mais j'en suis à 5 donc ça roule 
et aussi un dans les Landes ...mais là juste une pour le moment !!
voilà donc le pourkoi de mon silence dés 6h sur le PC et pas couché de bonne heure non plus 

gros bisous à toutes ...bientot le printemps

----------


## Michèle B

Michèle tu vides le refuge de Bréhand , enfin que tu penses car 1 chien de sorti c'est 2 .ou 3 rentré le lendemain 
ce qu'il faut à ce refuge c'est la fermeture, la procédure est en cours

----------


## catis

pour la radio,je sais qu'elle est inutile pour la consolidation,elle sert juste à vérifier que le montage n'a pas bougé,mais s'il avait bougé elle boiterait....son veto m'a bien dit qu'on ne verrait absolument pas d'ossification,que c'est trop tôt....c'est juste une radio de contrôle qui va permettre de voir dans un mois si c'est ok,elle va servir de repère car la seule radio qu'on a est post op...il faut donc quand même la faire,c'est une première marche vers la reussite....
oui,jaspée doit se peler les oreilles dans les ardennes,si elle est arrivée avec la neige...ici il est tombé quelques flocons pour faire joli,mais c'est tout...
Pour les refuges pourris,je pourrais vous en dire autant de certaines maisons de retraites ,comment espérer d'un monde qui ne respecte pas ses vieux qu'il respècte ses animaux,faut pas réver...enfin,mes paroles n'engagent que moi,mais bon....heureusement qu'il y a de nombreux amoureux des bêtes pour an sauver quelques uns...
bisous les micheles,contente de vous voir.Bonne nuit les fiiiillllles,je file au lit,demain boulot infirmière,faut bien payer l'operation de la grosse...

----------


## michele

je c bien malheureusement Michele mais je mettais promis de sortir les anciens d'Allaire , sous l"asso ns avions pris walloo en fa ..il est adopté restait cachou qui est parti cette semaine chez son adoptante ds le sud , Jazz part le 02 mars ..adopté , mais comme un des bénévole là bas m'a aidé ..je lui rend la pareil en aidant pr les adoptions , on en prend une en FA , et pour deux autres je suis sur des adoptions à valider !! je c bien kil en rentre sans arrêt et que c une goutte d'eau , la Réunion idem et ça coute la peau du cul mais c
toujours ça de pris kan même !! j'espère juste que cette procédure va vite aboutir car la vieille est en train de remettre ça ..sous autre nom bien sur , mais elle va ouvrir une pension ds le secteur !! c immonde !!

et oui tu as raison aussi Isa pour les maisons de retraite mais dis toi bien que le conseil générale et ses services sociaux ase pour les momes sous leur responsabillité c la même ..juste de la merde ....c triste mais c la réalité

----------


## jaspée

bein voila pourquoi on finira toutes commes nos toutous, dans des box sans confort car on aura pas de sous et pas de famille pour payer pour nous ! quand tu vois qu'une maison de retraite, ca vaux dans les 2000 minimum... y'en aura combien qui auront cette somme à la retraite ?? pas moi en tout cas..
voila, je suis dans les ardennes avec mon tyzon ! que de route de parcourue depuis sa sortie du refuge !! et pour prouver à tout le monde qu'il est un brave chien, il est parti se glisser discretement sur le lit a coté de mon Papa, et lui tient chaud aux jambes ! trop drole !!
j'ai eu plein de neige à paris, mais plus grand chose a destination !! je dirais meme qu'il pleut depuis 15 heures !! ouain !!!! fait toujours un temps pourri quand je vais dans la famille, à vous dégoutter de sortir de son caillou !
bisous mes Michèles, ca fait plaisir de vous voir sur ce post !!
allez les bretons, continuez à avoir bia temps !! le printemps va revenir, mon poilu perd des poils partout, c'est bon signe !! 
bizzzzzzzzz

----------


## catis

la radio est super,on ne voit plus le trait de coupure de l'os,rien n'a bougé,tout va bien,encore quelques semaine à tenir....3/4....en evitant de faire la folle,c'est difficile.
Sinon,bisous et lechouilles à ses veto,pas rancunière la grognasse,mais bon,ce n'est pas là qu'elle a été opérée....elle adore y aller...quand je vois les chiens aller à reculons chez le veto,elle elle se precipite....
sinon,ces jours-çi je suis infirmière,c'est dur dur,mais bon,c'est comme ça et bien necessaire....

----------


## Moumoune83

Super !!! Très contente pour Chelsea ! ::

----------


## vahick

sympa ces bonnes nouvelles de chelsea et faut-il dire bravo au véto qui l'a si bien opérée !!!??? tu vois jaspée j'ai finalement réussi à revenir . profite bien de tes vacances mais où est le blog de tyson ?

----------


## jaspée

> sympa ces bonnes nouvelles de chelsea et faut-il dire bravo au véto qui l'a si bien opérée !!!??? tu vois jaspée j'ai finalement réussi à revenir . profite bien de tes vacances mais où est le blog de tyson ?


http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...box-44-a-3947/
il est là !
ty est allé au véto ce matin, température à 40° et douleur abdo... après analyse, il s'avere que c'est une gastro, du coup, 3 injections anti inflamatoire et ATB et à la diète !! la, il squatte le lit de mon pôpa...

----------


## catis

Bon,il fait beau,cet aprèm je sème les poireaux et les  panais,voilà....
On a 20000 oeufs d'escargots,c'est bien mais pas assez,je voudrais bien que ça ponde un peu plus,bande de feignants...
Jaspée va bientôt rentrer des ardennes,c'est bien,elle va profiter d'un vague rayon de soleil sur son cailloux,il repleut mardi,non?
et un portrait de ma jolie tana,elle boitait en debut de semaine alors metac**,panique à bords(et si c'etait un osteosarcome)mais non,elle ne boite plus...que d'angoisse avec ces bestioles...ne serait-on pas mieux sans?

----------


## catis

et voilà,on programme un chantier et on en fait un autre...
J'ai tronçonné un énorme chêne qui etait dans la pature des chevaux depuis deux ans,et ramené vers mon tas de bois.J'ai profité de ce que mon dos va bien mieux depuis la sceance massage par jolies filles,je le confirme,ça m'a bien reussit...
J'ai aussi commencé à travaillé sur notre site internet,ça aussi ça prends du temps.
Les semis,sans doute demain...peut-être...mais c'est du boulot,je dois d'abords emmener du terreau sur tout le terrain que je vais travailler,puis passer la canadien,puis  le rotavator...ça vous en bouche un coin,non?je vais essayer de prendre des photos des engins au boulot,depuis le haut du tracteur....heureusement que je ne fait pas tout à la main,je cultive 5000 m2 quand même..et une photo de la bête....

----------


## vahick

waouh !!!!quel engin , tu dois paraître minuscule là dessus !!!! pas très " féminin " !!!!!eh bien bon courage isa tu dois quand même être un peu " moulue " à la fin de la journée !!!!alors jaspée as ' tu rejoint ton " caillou "et comment va ty ? mieux j'espère . bonne soirée à ttes .

----------


## armance

hihi ya pas que celui là comme engin !! Ya aussi une belle tondeuse que quand on est dessus ça va vite de tondre comme Caligula...sauf que chez vous ça repousse j'espère!! Les framboisiers ont'ils été beau cette année après une coupe un peu radicale? 
bises

----------


## catis

oui,armance,d'ailleurs je vais les retondre...mais maintenant,pas en pleine fructification....enfin,je parle des fraises,pas des framboise,elles je ne vais pas les tondre...
Sinon,un peu moulue ce matin,j'ai pris un dafalga* pour éviter de trop souffrir,mais c'est juste moulue,je n'ai pas particulièrement mal au dos comme j'avais avant..pas même remis ma ceinture  lombaire depuis les vacances...c'est vous dire!!!enfin,je vais peut-être la mettre aujourd'hui par precaution.Surtout que si je met du compost sur mon champ ça va encore être physique...
Pour les tondeuses,les deux batteries sont à foutues,je ne peux même pas les passer,comme ça je suis tranquille;je vais essayer de trouver une batterie rapidement,on doit aller à la banque demain demander un prêt,il y a un reparateur de tondeuse pas loin je vais essayer d'en trouver une,s'ils en ont en stock....
Le tracteur est un tout petit tracteur,il fait 40 chevaux,à peine plus qu'une très grosse tondeuse,mais il est suffisant pour notre ferme...qui n'est pas grosse non plus...
bon,je file au boulot,bises,isa....les escargots repro m'attendent...

----------


## catis

bon,j'ai un cheval bien malade,handy,il a des coliques,la veto est venue,fouille,lavement par sonde naso gastrique,calmant....il est toujours mal,si dans une heure il ne va pas mieux je lui refait une injection,et deux heures après si c'est idem,reveto...unz journée comme ça,les boules!!!
donc programme maraichage bousillé encore un coup...demain?non,j'ai un contrôle bio,après demain,non je bosse comme infirmière...jeudi?j'espère que rie ne viendra encore entraver mon travail....du paté je vous dis!!!!!

----------


## vahick

oh zut entre toi qui a un malade , jaspée qui est muette depuis plusieurs jours et ne répond pas sur son caillou ça va mal !!!! bon courage j'espère que ton dada va aller mieux isa

----------


## Michèle B

beau tracteur 

ici il a fait super beau , promenade le long de la mer avec Pti Mousse et Chance 

isa j'espère que ton cheval va mieux , que son traitement a fait son effet

----------


## catis

j'ai refais une injection intra veineuse à 20h,à22h on l'a fait marcher 1/4 d'heure mais il ne va pas mieux,les antalgiques le calme,mais ça coinçe toujours,pas de crottin...je ne suis pas prête de dormir....je vous tiendrais au courrant....

----------


## armance

zut alors ! Tu penses qu'il a quoi le bel Andy à crinière blonde c'est ça?

----------


## jaspée

boudiou, panne d'internet sur les ardennes, je rentre de ce soir... et j'apprends quoi ?? mon joli handy est malade ??  ahh mais non, ca va pas du tout ca !! ca cavale la nuit quand je suis peinard dans mon lit et ca se prends des coliques ?? 
remets toi vite joli handy !!! je croise les doigts pour toi !!
merci pour ton coup de fil vahick !! je suis arrivée à bon port avec mon ty !!  ::

----------


## vahick

ah rassurée pour toi jaspée , comment va ton "adonis " ? bon courage isa , je ne peux que penser à toi en espérant que ce superbe blondinet va retrouver la santé .

----------


## catis

il est 3h3 et il est toujours vivant,mais je pense toujours bouché...j'ai essayé de lui refaire une injection,mais seule,la nuit ,pas moyen,tenir,la lampe,le cheval,l'aiguille et la seringue tout en cherchant la veine,c'est au-dessus de mes forces...et j'hesite à reveiller cath,elle a bossé trois jours durs et on s'est couchées tard hier soir ,après 11h,très tard pour nous....
mais il ne semblait ne pas trop souffrir,il attendra le jour...
bon,contente de retrouver notre jaspée nationale,tant pis,je l'appelerais pas  ,je pensais justement le faire maintenant...cooool,non,ma jaspée? ::

----------


## jaspée

tu aurais pu... mais pas sur que je t'aurais entendu !!  ::  j'etais au fond de mon lit, 700 km dans la journée avec mon ty comme copilote... c'est épuisant !! mais je suis debout depuis 7 h 10 !! 
j'espère qu'andy va passer le cap !  ::

----------


## manou 85

C'est flippant ses histoires de coliques quand même !! 
ce sont de grosses betes mais vachement fragile.
Après une belle journée...retour du gris........
Ma pestouille m'a fait le coup de :  au pied Violette........et je te calcule pas !! 
M'a foutue la honte !!!  au bout d'une bonne heure  ..........;elle s'est laissée prendre dans les bras........et bien je me suis aperçue que des gens me surveillait sûement pour voir si je lui mettais une baffe pour mavoir fait tourner en bourrique...que nenni je fonctionne à la récompense...............mais là pas de peau  les avait oublié et c'est pour cela que cela a été si long.........................je ne me savais as si patiente !! me bonifie !!!!!
Bon retour, Jaspée sur ton caillou qui doit être sous la brume comme ici !!

----------


## vahick

alors ce fier coursier comment va- t-il ce matin ? du mieux j'espère . oui manou ici aussi retour de la grisaille mais douceur quoique ça a l'air de se lever .bonne journée à ttes

----------


## jaspée

il commence meme à pleuvoir.... quand je pense que j'ai eu un soleil magnifique pour faire la route ! j'etais pleine d'energie pour passer les draps à la machine, les étendre dehors.... et il mouille dessus... ca m'énerve !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## vahick

ah ah ici le soleil un peu palichon est là !!!!!mais dis nous  ton ty ? la pleine forme ? tt le monde s'est inquiété pour ton vieux papy !!!!et pas de nouvelles d'andy !!!! bonne journée .

----------


## vahick

alors les nouvelles d'handy ? est-il mieux après cette longue nuit ?

----------


## catis

handy a été endormi cet après midi.Il allait de plus en plus mal,à 13h j'ai foncé tenter le tout pour le tout vers une clinique à Mauron,mais arrivé là-bas,il etait presque comateux,en fin de vie,ils l'on endormi directement,trop vieux pour tenter quoi que cesoit,il avait 18 ans.
Et un problême aussi foudroyant ne presage rien de bon.Il a été super mal dés le depart.
On a déjà eu deux fois des coliques :Embarrassment: lga ,et neptune,je n'ai jamais appelé le veto,ça a passé hyper vite après une tite balade,là j'ai appelé le veto dés que je l'ai vu au sol.J'ai compris.
Les autres l'on appelé tout l'après midi,dés que j'ai appelé cath pour lui dire qu'ils etaient en train de l'endormir,ils ont arrêté d'appeler,pourtant il etait à 100 km de là.Incroyable ces sensations qu'on a perdues avec le monde dans lequel on vit.Les animaux ne l'ont pas perdu,ce sens là.
Enfin,il etait né chez moi,18 ans de ma vie qui partent  en fumée.
Voilà,c'est finit...

----------


## vahick

que je suis triste pour vous , je connais votre attachement pour tous vos protégés , mais il a eu une super belle vie avec vous ce qui n'empêche bien sûr pas le vide qu'il vous laisse . bon courage les copines . de gros bisous .

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre isa, c'est terrible la perte de ce joli blond... ce long silence de l'après midi ne présageait rien de bon... et je craignais le pire pour lui... je vois que je ne me suis pas trompée.... suis désolée mes chéries, je sais que vous les aimez plus que tout vos poilus en tout genre... quelle misère....  :: 
je vous embrasse bien fort, bon courage à vous 2 
RIP joli handy, galope à present avec ma grosse bibiche (qui allait avoir 29 ans..) et un caractère bien trempé !

----------


## manou 85

Courage les filles !! ce sont des moments difficiles qu'elle que soit leur taille.
Ils prennent de la place dans nos coeurs..

----------


## catis

il etait pas beau mon gros lard,avec sa chérie goldie,qui a 17 ans,et qui se retrouve bien seule?

----------


## Michèle B

il était magnifique 

il va laisser un grand vide ,

18 ans ce n'est pas vieux pour 1 cheval , 



courage à vous 2

----------


## armance

Andy au paradis des chevaux et pas dans les raviolis!! 
bisous les filles : aura eu une belle vie ce beau blond !

----------


## catis

ouh là,pas le moral aujourd'hui,je n'arrête pas de pleurer,c'est terrible,les chevaux sont tout tristounets,ils attendent en silence,ils me regardent...même ma sauvage neptune se laisse  caliner.On sent bien que ça ne va pas fort dans la troupe.Et avec moi qui pleure,ça ne les aide pas....
Enfin,c'est la vie,mais c'est bien triste.Ce sont nos derniers chevaux,on n'en reprendra plus après eux,on prend de l'âge,et ça fait peine d'en perdre un comme lui,si fort,si costaud,jamais malade en 18 ans,jamais de veto en 18 ans,et il part en moins de 24h pour un problême qui emporte effectivement parfois les chevaux,mais on a quelques jours pour agir;et là rien,aucune chance de la sauver.C'est terrible.Il avait peut-être une autre maladie qu'on ne connaissais pas,genre cancer digestif qui a bouché les intestins,je ne saurais jamais;

----------


## jaspée

non, et le savoir ni changera rien de toute façon, tu as fait ton possible ma chérie... suis triste aussi en repensant à toute cette troupe si tranquille, résistant aux "assauts" d'un éros déchainé  ::  du style... "qu'est ce que tu veux faire avec ta p'tite taille... t'as vu comment on est grand ?? " et éros rentrait finalement un peu déconfit car pas un de ces grands 4 pattes n'a bougé !! 
bisous les filles...  ::

----------


## armance

::

----------


## catis

Que la journée est longue.Cest terrible,je m'effondre pour un petit cheval.Jai travaillé comme infirmière ce matin et pleuré entre chaque patient,car je devais en parler pour expliquer pourquoi j'etais si triste.Cet aprèm ma permanence au magasin,tout allait bien puis j'appele cath qui m'engueule parce-que je lui ai répondu brusque(ce qui est vrai)paf je m'effondre,j'ai pleuré pendant 1/2 heure,heureusement qu'il n'y a pas trop de clients le mercredi après midi.Je suis redescendue des toilettes les yeux rouges,sympa pour les clients...Punaise,ça faisais longtemps que ce n'etais pas arrivé ,autant de peine.Bien sur que je me sent responsable,les coliques ce sont des problêmes alimentaires,mes  chevaux sont au foin ou à l'herbe et au prés.Pas en box.Comment ça a pu arriver?Je ne comprends pas .Je les  ai empêchés d'aller brouter chez le voisin,donc alimentation plus sêche,juste foin,et ça a coinçé dans le caecum.Avec de l'herbe verte ça ne serait pas arrivé.Bien sûr que je me sent responsable.Il n'y a que nos chevaux  empêchés de courrir à leur guise et de manger de l'herbe à volonté pour choper des occlusions.J'ai trop les boules.Vraiment.
Enfin,je ne suis pas bien drôle ce soir ,excusez moi,je vais arrêter de m'epancher sur ma douleur et aller vite dormir,ça ira peut-être mieux demain....
merçi pour votre soutiens mes amies,et gros bisous...

----------


## jaspée

foutaises, c'est pas un problème de bouffe ! tes chevaux ont de l'espace pour bouger et l'alimentation au foin est normal en cette saison, ca fait des dizaines d'années que ca dure... arrette de t'en vouloir isa, t'es triste et c'est normal, mais c'est pas ta faute !!!
y'avait autre chose que des coliques, j'ai vu ce cas chez un cheval de 12 ans, que j'adorais et père de mon minos... il est mort en une nuit dans mes bras, malgré tous les soins du véto sur place... va pas te bouffer la santé avec ca... tu n'y es pour rien, rentre ca dans ta caboche !!! ou je viens en personne te l'enfoncer dans le crane !!

----------


## Marie-christine

Courage Catis, je sais que c'est dur la perte d'un animal et c'est bien vrai que les chevaux sont de grosses bêtes très fragiles, je parle en connaissance de cause j'ai 3 vieux chevaux, 32, 27 et 22 ans......  Les coliques, c'est vrai que c'est alimentaire mais tellement imprévisibles et elles peuvent toucher tout le monde sans raison apparente, alors ne culpabilise pas. Il est parti rejoindre Shouki ton beau cheval......

----------


## anniec

Toutes mes pensées pour votre Handy  ::

----------


## catis

et une photo de deux autres vieux disparut que vous n'avez pas connus...lilith à gauche et elioth à droite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et mâmmie ;35 ans,quelques jours avant son départ ...handy est avec elle,et avec sa mère,romy,et avec vamp aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

vamp ;c'est la jolie derrière goldie.Et moi avec tana jeune et lilith;

----------


## catis

voilà donc un petit hommage pour quelques disparut,je ne trouve pas de photos de romy,ça doit-être dans l'autre ordi,j'irais fouiller un de ces jours,c'etait la mère de dydy...voir sur papier...mais non,je dois en avoir...je chercherais...

----------


## vahick

aller courage isa , ton chagrin est normal mais pas ta culpabilisation , nous savons toutes combien tu es attentive pour ts tes animaux , c'est seulement la faute à pas d' chance et ça on n'y peut rien !!!!bises

----------


## armance

tout ce joli monde sans oublier notre Ulysse doit s'en donner à coeur joie de se retrouver!
Et même si ce paradis n'existe pas ces parcours de vie sont dans la mémoire de ceux qu'ils ont croisés donc ils continuent à vivre sans aucun défaut !
bisous les filles et fanclub

----------


## tessi

oui bon courage à vous catis, car malheureusement nos animaux ne sont pas eternels, mais heureusement, par rapport à tous les petits malheureux, il a eu la chance d'être heureux et aimé. et en effret,n on a beau être très attentif, moi, ma cocker, malgré le fait que je j'ai bien fait maigrir, dimanche elle s'est cassé le liguament de l'autre patte, j'avoue que je suis un peu dégoutée, car 8 mois après la faire réendormir, surtout qu'elle a été dejà anesthésiée le mois dernier pour ses verrues et ses dents, elle a été opérée hier, cela c'est bien passé, mais aujourd'hui elle pleure beaucoup, j'espère qu'avec les anti douleurs cela va passer

----------


## catis

mince,c'est moche!!!si c'est comme pour chelsea,elle ne va pas souffrir longtemps,2 jours après elle commençait à poser la patte,et trois jours après elle voulait courrir...c'est dingue que ça ai craqué aussi de l'autre coté,j'espère que ça n'arrivera pas à chelsea...Parce-que là on serait ruinées,on ne pourrait sans doute même pas la faire opérer.Je ne sais pas à combien va monter la note d'handy,je n'ai pas encore payé la veto,j'ai juste payé l'euthanasie et l'equarrisage,plus chelsea il y a un mois(que je paye en 4 fois),les bestioles ont intérêt à fare gaffe,maintenant on ne soigne plus;
bon courage  tessi ,re balades cool....et chien grognon,super...

----------


## tessi

oui cela coute très cher, moi eu tout j'ai 8 animaux, et sur les 8, 6 ont déjà des ages avancés, et donc je suis assez souvent chez mon vétérinaire, il a beau me faire des prix, cela représente tout de même un gros budget, en ce qui concerne la récidive à l'autre patte, le vétérinaire m'avait prévenu lors de la première opération que cela arrivait dans 40 % des cas, c'est pour cela que je l'ai fait maigrir, mais hélas, cela n'a pas suffit, mais il n y a pas de raison pour que cela arrive à chelsea, c'est juste comme malheureusement la perte de votre cheval, la faute à pas de chance.

----------


## tessi

je viens de prendre une photo à l'instant, comme vous le verrez cela n'a rien à voir avec la manière dont a été opérée chelsea, et là plus dur que le première fois, car n'arrive pas à se mettre debout toute seule, je pense que l'autre patte qui a été déjà opérée est plus fragile,
donc on est obligés de la lever, et elle hurle à chaque fois, j'espère qu'elle va prendre le coup pour se mettre debout, car c'est très stressant, en plus 6 marches pour accéder au jardin, donc obligé de la porter, enfin il y en a pour 3 semaines, donc elle comme nous, il va falloir prendre notre mal en patience

----------


## vahick

alors pourquoi cette différence entre l'opération de chelsea et de cette pauvre cocker ? pas le même ligament ? pas la même gravité ?pas la même conception de la " réparation ? on se pose des questions ? en ts cas bon courage tessi c'est dur d'entendre son toutou hurler quand on le manipule !!!!

----------


## catis

oui,c'est bizarre cette difference entre les deux operations;
Les premiers jours chelsea avait mal,elle boitait bas,me grognait mêchant dessus,voir ne posait pas toujours sa patte au sol,mais au bout des 5 jours d'anti inflammatoire,elle marchait presque normallement...
Il faut dire que j'ai presque toujours vu chelsea boiter ,dés qu'elle est arrivée,et je pense qu'elle a rapidemment cessé d'avoir mal alors qu'elle avait mal depuis longtemps,du coup,sourrire,contente,joyeuse...et dur de la tenir tranquille.Elle a finit par se faire une raison!!!!Et dans quelques semaines elle pourra à nouveau courrir.
Je ne comprends pas que ta fille ne se lève même pas toutes seule,elle est agée?C'est bien lamême operation,ils coupent l'os et mettent une plaque vissée(tplo je crois)?

----------


## tessi

non ce n'est pas du tout le même genre d'opération, d'après le schéma que nous a fait notre vétérinaire, il prend un muscle qui part du haut de la patte au bas de la pattte, muscle qui passe dans une gouttière et après qui est maintenu par un fil de fer, je lui ai justement parler du type d'opération de chelsea, il m'a dit que différente manière d'opérer suivant la taille du chien, mais que sa manière à lui était très solide (d'ailleurs d'après mon mari qui était avec moi, il pense que j'ai un peu vexée vétérinaire en lui posant beaucoup de questions)mais je pense que c'est normal que je m'inquiète, car j'avais eu l'expérience de la première patte. ce matin, elle a réussi à se lever toute seule, mais compte tenu de la patte qui est complètement raide et qu'elle traine derrière elle, elle ne fait que quelques pas, elle a à peu près bien dormi cette nuit et accepté de manger un petit peu, je pense qu'elle a du mal a tenir sur sa patte valide, car c'est celle opérée et doit être un peu plus fragile? alors que le première fois, elle tenait très bien sur sa patte valide, heureusement, il n'y a pas de liguaments croisés sur les pattes avant.

----------


## manou 85

C'est spectaculaire !! 

Mais si au début elle ne bouge pas beaucoup !! c'est pas grave penant ce temps cela cicatrice et se renforce.
POur l'aider à se lever peut être passer une serviette sous son ventre pour l'aider.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il fait du soleil alors on va en profiter our aérer la maison à fond et commencer le nettoyage de printemps.

----------


## vahick

alors tessi ça va mieux ton opérée ?

----------


## tessi

elle réussit a se mettre debout, mais pas très longtemps, elle fatigue très vite, en plus, elle a plus de 11 ans, d'habitude elle est assez remuante et ne pense qu'à jouer avec ses joujoux "elle a toujours un jouet dans la gueule", mais là on sent que le coeur n'y est pas
je pense qu'il faut être patiente, c'est encore assez récent, en tous les cas merci de demander de ces nouvelles

----------


## catis

et bien ,me voilà bien,je rentre du marché à 13h et crac,l'embrayage de ma voiture lache,super,j'ai dû me faire depanner par une depaneuse,enfin la grosse galère.Arrivée à la maison,les factures d'handy tombent,on en a pour 694 euros qu'on ne peut pas payer,super encore.
Donc la voiture est chez le garagiste,que j'ai appelé,avec interdiction de la reparer,puisqu'on ne peut pas payer,mais comme on a une ardoise de 2800 euros chez lui,je pense qu'il a compris qu'il ne faut pas en rajouter...
et je vais essayer d'aller  negocier un paiement echelonné pour handy,mais comme l'operation de chelsea n'est pas encore finie de payer,je ne sais pas comment faire.C'est con,mais tout ça pour rien,je ne sais pas à quoi ça a servit de soigner handy,il etait perdu d'avance,ils poussent vraiment à la consommation.J'ai vraiment les boules ce soir;
On ferait mieux de placer nos chevaux et nos chêvres,ça nous ferais des economies importantes,plutôt que de ne plus pouvoir les soigner s'ils tombent malades;
enfin,c'est trop nul.Si quelqu'un veut une jument ou des chêvres,je brade....
dur journée,vivement mon lit....en plus chelsea m'a echappée et est partie comme une dingue après la chienne voisine,heureusement qu'elle ne s'est pas fait mal,il n'aurait plus manqué que ça...

----------


## anniec

Désolée Catis, et beaucoup de courage  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée Catis, et beaucoup de courage  ::

----------


## catis

revoilà le site,des messages ont disparus....et ici il neige,5 bons cm,on se croirai dans le grand nord....avec le blizard  en prime,super!!!!

----------


## jaspée

oui, on a perdu la journée du 10 mars sur tous les posts à priori...
ici aussi, blizzard mais sans neige !! de la pluie glaciale... promenade chiens hyper rapide !!  :: 
comment va les filles ??

----------


## vahick

salut les copines eh bien ici 6° donc pas un flocon et même une matinée bien ensoleillée avec un peu de vent décidément la météo ce n'est pas le top , par contre hier pm , de belles averses et un bon coup de vent . voilà pour la météo . tessi comment va ton éclopée du mieux j'espère . bon courage aux sinistrées de la neige .bises

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon modifier le message ça ne marche pas je voulais seulement préciser qu'hier les averses c'était de la pluie pas de la neige dont je n'aurai pas vu un seul flocon de tout l'hiver !!!

----------


## catis

pauvre vahick,tu echappe à la neige...ici on a pas loin de 7/8 cm quand même....et des coupures de courrant à répétition,heureusement que j'ai fait mon autoclave hier soir...j'aurais perdu mes produits car mal stérilisés en cas de coupures...
J'ai une livraison à faire à JOsselin,j'irais en soirrée,ça aura fondu sur les routes.
Sinon,tana est heureuse,elle s'eclate,je vais aller faire des photos avec elle et des boules de neige...de suite,,,

----------


## vahick

salut isa , dans les messages disparus il y a celui où je me proposais devant aller déjeuner à languidic , de paaser vous donner des boîtes à oeufs mais comme vous êtes en sibérie j'attendrai des conditions plus printanières ici le ciel se couvre quasiment plus de vent 7° awaï n'est pas prête à se rouler ds la neige !!!! bonne journée qd même bises et caresses aux poilus

----------


## tessi

petit message pour donner des nouvelles de ma chienne, cela va beaucoup mieux, mais pas facile pour la sortir, en effet, obligé d'envelopper sa patte vu le temps (eh oui, nous aussi en région parisienne, nous avons beaucoup de neige) et en plus lorsqu'elle elle dans le jardin, elle hésite à avancer, on a l'impression qu'elle a peur, donc on insiste pas trop, si elle se lache dans la maison, par grave, on nettoie derrière

----------


## jaspée

pôve tite mère... j'espère qu'elle va vite reprendre le dessus !! Merci pour elle en tout cas  ::

----------


## catis

pauvre tessi,je ne sais pas ce que c'est que cette operation,mais par rapport à la tplo,ça me parait bien plus lourd ...c'est moins cher,tu as payé combien pour cette operation?
Tous les veto ne pratiquent pas la tplo,en plus c'est une technique assez recente,quelques années tout au plus....
Sinon,j'essaye de poster sur vito,mon staff en baniere,pas moyen,je retente,retente,puis sort du site,reviens sur lepost,mon message est passé trois fois...je veux modifier,rien ne s'inscrit de mon dernier message,alors gare aux fautes,on ne peut plus les corriger àprès...
Tout ça pour dire que le site decoconne bien...depuis la dernière révision.
Pas pu prendre de photos,on monte un site internet et l'appareil photo est au labo pour photographier les produits...
hier j'ai fait une grosse livraison d'escargots dans un magasin qui viens d'ouvrir à Josselin,je suis bien contente,j'espère qu'elle va bien vendre et que je livrerais souvent.Tous nos produits l'interresse...

----------


## jaspée

ton message est passé 3 fois !!  :: 
mais je voulais mettre des photos ce matin... rien du tout !! 
bonne journée les filles, m'en vais m'occuper de mes collègues !!  ::  a vous et aux poilus !!

----------


## tessi

pour répondre à catis, il faut d'abord savoir que j'ai le même vétérinaire depuis des années qui me fait des prix, en effet, avec mes 8 bêtes, nous sommes très souvent chez lui, la première fois, il m'a pris 500 e et la dernière fois 450 e, oui, moi aussi cela me parait très lourd comme opération, une semaine qu'elle a été opérée et il reste 15 jours encore avec la patte complètement bloquée avec le gros pansement, mais bon la première fois cela a très bien réussi, espérons que la seconde ce sera la même chose. je vous souhaite bonne chance dans vos ventes, car j'ai vu que malheureusement vous cumuler des soucis en ce moment.

----------


## catis

oui,c'est quand même moins cher,alors si ça tiens bien ça vaut le coup,tu as fait les deux pattes pour moins cher que moi une....mais bon,ce n'est pas non plus le même gabarit,ni la même folie,ma foldingue est une vrai pile,elle saute partout!!!j'ai moins peur maintenant,mais il faut la voir se lacher par moments.Tessi est sans doute plus calme.
Je n'ose pas penser au jour ou elle va avoir le feu vert pour aller à la rivière en vrac,et sauter les talus,je vais me faire des cheveux blancs en plus,je vous le dis....et puis je lui ai promis de l'emmenenr à la mer ,depuis l'escapade à Douarnenez elle doit en rêver,voir l'eau,les mouettes,et tout ça attachée à une laisse,la pôôôvrette...mais ce sera en avril....
Sinon,un restaurateur viens de nous appeler ,pas bien loin,il veut des escargots...ça bouge chez nous....
bon,je file manger puis compta agricole!!!suuuupeeeer....

----------


## manou 85

Enfin du positif !! 

Tu as un site ? mets nous le lien !!! 

En effet, pas la m^me opération mais pas non plus la même masse de muscle à découper.
Sur Chelsea (un bo bestiau mais pas obèse  :: ) il faut que cela tienne.
Le fait que la roussette ne bouge pas facilite la guérison (à mon avis) car une de mes piles est passée deux fois suite aux ligaments la première opé n'a pas tenu trop vive malgré la cageothérapie et les sories en laisse.
Beau soleil 4° cela me va bien que j'ai pas mis le nez dehors je dévore JC Grangé depuis hier soir : j'ai frolé la nuit blanche !!!

----------


## catis

t'aime bien quand ça fait peur....et bien je vais te faire peur,je suis dans ma compta agricole,l'horrrrrrreur.......
Pour le site,il est en ligne,mais encore en construction,dés qu'il est fin prèt je vous passe le lien...

----------


## Moumoune83

Nous, Cicca a complètement récupéré... saute d'un canapé à l'autre, dans la rivière qui est à pic... enfin toujours bourrin. On ne voit qu'elle a été opérée (parce que nous le savons) que lorsqu'on la regarde de dos... le genou est un poil plus déporté à l'extérieur, parfois, mais pas tout le temps ! Je pense que cette méthode est ce qu'il faut pour les gros chiens brutus. Il avait fallu opérer ma mâtin de Naples 5 fois, avec l'autre méthode. Ils ont fait des progrès.

----------


## vahick

contente pour toi isa que tu puisses plus vendre ça va faire remonter vos finances mais dis - moi si je comprends bien tu es venue te balader à douarnenez ??????sais - tu que j'ai la même mer à proximité de chez moi ??????et je suis plus près !!!!je suis très fâchée !!!!

----------


## catis

ben,tu le savais,c'est à douarnenez qu'on a été en thalasso,quand jaspée etait chez nous,je pensais même qu'elle viendrais te voir pendant qu'on etait là-bas,on aurait pu se voir....mais en fait,avec les soins,on n'a pas pu bouger,et à la fin,il fallait rentrer sans trainer,je ne savais combien de temps jaspée allait rester et si elle voulait partir dés vendredi,on ne voulait pas l'enquiquiner plus...voilà,mais tu savais bien qu'on etait à douarnenez,non?j'ai bien dû le  dire sur le post à l'epoque.
Mais en thalasso on n'a pas beaucoup de temps.....
et quand ça s'arrête on est tellement crevées qu'on d roupille à n'importe qu'elle heure....mais ça fait un bien fou....je redemanderais bien à mon père,mais il viens de m'avancer l'argent pour acheter un vieux camion pour mes marchés puisque la voiture de marché a pêté son embrayage et que je ne veux pas la réparer,il va d'abords falloir rembourser,et ce n'est pas gagné....

----------


## jaspée

viva papa !!  l'est quand meme super ton papounet, j'ai regretté de ne pas l'avoir vu pendant mon p'tit séjour !! on aurait pu se faire une belote...  ::

----------


## armance

habemus Papam !! Enfin l'Amérique du Sud  !!
Vous dormirez mieux je l'espère ...
J'espère que vos escargots vont devenir célèbres et que vous allez voir des débouchés s'ouvrir !
Bisous je pense fort à vous et idem fan club

----------


## vahick

et non je ne savais absolument pas que ta thalasso était à douarnenez et le plus drôle c'est que ma fille sandrine que tu connais habite à côté de ces nouveaux batiments je vais d'ailleurs passer devant demain en allant goûter chez ma fille . le monde est petit !!!
rudement sympa ton papa !!!!tt le monde doit dormir !!! faîtes de beaux rêves

----------


## catis

sympa oui,mais va falloir rembourser,et rapido,ça va pas être facile tout ça...bon,je vais voir les bestiaux à poils ,à plumes et à cornes,puis re compta....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Aude, 19 ans, la petite fille d'yvette (vahick) est partie rejoindre les étoiles hier soir à 19 heures, une grosse pensée pour elle, ses parents, toute sa famille....et beaucoup de courage

----------


## jaspée

> Aude, 19 ans, la petite fille d'yvette (vahick) est partie rejoindre les étoiles hier soir à 19 heures, une grosse pensée pour elle, ses parents, toute sa famille....et beaucoup de courage


une grande pensée pour not' vahick qui a accompagné sa p'tite fille jusqu'au bout, avec tout son coeur, suis bien triste ce jour, je bossais hier soir et découvre la triste nouvelle maintenant... que dire... 19 ans... toute une vie encore à faire... "putaing de maladie"...

----------


## manou 85

UNe epnsée pour toi Vahick pour ce départ de ta petite fille.

ce sont des choses qu'on ne devrait pas vivre. ce n'est pas dans l'orde des choses.

Pourquoi cette maladie est plus fort que la vie.
Je te souhaite d'être entourée de tes enfants pour ses moments si dures.
j'allumerais une bougie pour ta petite fille, ce soir. 
Elle ne souffre plus. repose en paix.

----------


## vahick

merci à toutes de vos encouragements aude adorait les animaux chez elle :chiens, chats ,poule , lapin, cochons d'inde ,et même une superbe jument d'attelage son grand amour . elle a crée une association si vous le voulez vous la trouverez sur google" les sentiers de goanag ".

----------


## jaspée

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Associ...30601536967982

----------


## armance

Vahick,

As tu une photo de ta douce ? 
Je t'embrasse fort, sont passage aura été court mais elle aura donné du bonheur aux siens et aux animaux et oeuvré pour une meilleure prise en charge des enfants suivis par Gustave Roussy et leur famille...!
Si on croit à plusieurs passage sur terre elle devrait revenir avec un super Karma encore bien plus fort en amour !
bisous Vahick

----------


## vahick

merci armance de tes gentilles pensées tu trouveras sa photo si tu vas sur le site de son asso  jaspée a mis l'adresse car je ne sais pas mettre les photos : oui c'était une fille extraordinaire , son courage , son énergie a fait l'admiration de tous même à l'IGR ( villejuif ) 
où elle était soignée .

----------


## armance

Sur le site je ne vois qu'une photo d'elle sans doute mais de dos avec 2 chiens à ses côtés...
Institut Gustave Roussy de Villejuif spécialisé dans le traitement des cancers : super référence sur tous les plans !
J'ai travaillé 10 ans en HAD (Hospitalisation à Domicile) dans le 93 comme assistante sociale et je connais très bien les pathologies des enfants et des jeunes et les établissements de soins...
Bisous très forts

----------


## vahick

merci armance de t'interesser à ma courageuse étoile : si tu fais défiler son site tu arriveras à un article intitulé :le cheval de bataille de aude 
ba.....eux où elle est en photo avec son turban c'était une jeune fille superbe avec un regard bleu inoubliable bonne fin de pm

----------


## catis

ma pauvre vahick,c'est bien terrible tout ça....tu nous dira si tu as besoin d'aide pour garder ta merdeuse,je travaille toute la semaine mais cath ne bosse que mardi et samedi,je ne sais pas quand tu partira à paris.
Ca fiche le moral en l'air de voir partir une si jolie jeune fille d'une merde de maladie comme ça,et qui se bat depuis si longtemps.
La vie est vraiment une merde.
Et jaspée qui part,,je ne sais même pas pourquoi,elle a été "banni",ils deviennent fous ou quoi à la moderation,non mais,jaspée;quand je pense aux gonzesses qui sont venues m'agresser sur ce post(tu dois bien te souvenir armance...)un nombre de fois...fréquent....elles n'ont pas été bannies,elles,pourtant elles etaient franchement de mauvaise foi.Et mauvaise.Je sais que j'ai bien géré ces conflits,avec calme et virtuosité,quitte à énnerver armance parfois qui me trouvais trop calme...mais quand même,virer jaspée,je n'y croit pas....semaine pourrie ....

----------


## Michèle B

Aude était une jeune fille super courageuse , Vahick tu peux etre fier de ta petite fille
que c'est dur de voir partir des etres jeunes 
courage à toute sa famille et bises à toi Vahick

----------


## vahick

merci michèle tous ces gentils messages sont un réconfort dans mon si profond chagrin .bises 
merci aussi à toi isa , je sais que je peux compter sur vous , mais dans la précipitation j'ai appelé une amie qui habite tt près et dont j'ai gardé le chiot s-t bernard ils s'absentent souvent pour aller voir leurs enfants à paris mais là ils sont là donc prendront ma bibiche .
mais qu'est - ce que c'est que ce " bannissement' de jaspée , que lui reproche - t-on ? et qui prend de telles décisions pour une fille si extra ????si c'est ça moi zossi je laisserai tomber je n'ai pas besoin de rescue pour communiquer avec mes copines !!!!bisous

----------


## armance

pouvez vous me filer son adresse mail ? Isa ? par mail aussi pas par mp stp
bisous

----------


## Coline54

Bonjour les filles, je passe peu sur rescue et j'ai enfin lu tout mon retard
Vahick je te présente toutes mes condoléances pour la perte cruelle de Aude
Catis j'aime de voir les photos de ta meute
Quand à notre Jaspée j'ai reçu un mail succint de sa part pour m'avertir de son bannissement mais je n'ai pas le pourquoi du comment.... dommage de virer une super nana comme elle  :Frown:

----------


## vidau fabienne

POUR LES FOUS DE ROTOTOS 
ers amis dur et triste nouvelle aujourd'hui , la maison de mon président et am...i Eric Marouani de notre association Rottweiler Adoption a pris feu ce matin , il a reussi au risque de sa vie a sortir ses huit loulou il es actuellement a l'hopital il a respirer beaucoup de monoxide de carbone ,,, svp il va avoir besoin de réconfort d'aide aprés tout ce qu'il donne pour sauver nos chers amis les animaux il méritent a présent notre aide en retour ,,, je compte sur vous !! MERCI

----------


## Coline54

Hé merd... décidément.... Eric a t'il une solution pour les loulous? comment vat'il ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

vahick je viens de voir pour ta petite fille , je compatis a ta douleur et meme s il vient un moment ou l on sait que l apaisement du corps de cette jeune fille est arrivé et que ca en est fini des souffrances que c est dur  , quelle injustice , que de la haut elle vous protége 
 une maison qui prend feu c est finalement bien peu de souci a coté , c est réparable  et il faut juste se remotiver , pour ta famille ce sera bien plus dur de se remotiver a vivre sans votre pte etoile  courage

----------


## vahick

merci fabienne je suis touchée de ttes vos gentilles et réconfortantes pensées . courage à éric en espérant que tous ses poilus aient trouvé un abri .caresses à tes compagnons

----------


## Anaïs

même chose sur ce topic, si quelqu'un a besoin d'explications sur le bannissement de jaspée, mes MP sont ouverts.

----------


## catis

J'ai demandé des explications que je n'ai pas reçues,mes messages disant aux amis de jaspée qu'ils n'auront plus de ses nouvelles sur son post d'adoption de tyson(chien qu'elle a adopté,les gens ont le droit de savoir qu'ils n'auront plus de nouvelles de tyson...tout de même) ont été supprimés...Excusez-moi,je suis d'une nature très concilliante et très cool en général pour resoudre les conflits,et dire que des filles de rescue qui sont venues m'insulter sur mes post il y en a eu et j'ai toujours su gérer calmement tout ça.
Mais là je me permet de dire,au risque d'être définitivement bannie de recue par madame la fondatrice,que vos supressions de messages qui se contentent de dire que jaspée ne viendra plus sur les post pour cause de banissement à vie par vous même  me semble être  une attitude dictatoriale.
Vous avez bannis jaspée,vous devez  donc vous en expliquer auprès de ses nombreuses amies ,et pas en MP,ayez un peu de courage,assumez vos actes jusqu'au bout.
Ou alors laissez nous dire au moins à ses amies qu'elle ne viendra plus.Ce me semble être le minimum de correction que  vous devez  aux nombreuses amies de jaspée.
Et pourquoi cacher celà,discuter en MP,en douce,on a toutes le droit de savoir,jaspée est une de mes meilleures amies,elle  viens s'occuper de mes bêtes dés que je m'absente,elle est adorable.
Et elle ,elle accepte la critique.Excusez moi,mais nous sommes en démocratie,enfin il parait,et le droit de critiquer est un droit fondamental,le fondement même de notre liberté,et je trouve que votre attitude qui consiste à fermer la gueule à tous vos détracteurs n'est pas digne de vous.
Vous avez créé un merveilleux site d'echange,d'entraide,de rencontres,ou des centaines d'animaux ont la chance de pouvoir être sauvés par des centaines de protecteurs et protectrices,sans rescue combien seraient sauvés?quand vous intervennez  pour  reparer le site  et qu'il ferme c'est la panique,ce site est une merveille,vraiment.
Mais en le créant vous l'avez aussi partagé avec la france entière,il est aussi un peu à nous toutes qui le faisons vivre.Et par la même il me semble vous avez  perdu le droit de vous conduire en dictatrice,même en tant que fondatrice,et le banissement d'une  chouette  personne comme jaspée ne devrait pas être décidé par vous seule,mais par un groupe de personnes de tous horizons,un comité de jugement,je ne sais pas...en tous les cas,je suis ouverte à tous reproches sur ce sujet,mais je me permet de donner mon avis,sans me cacher,sans honte,en connaissant les risques que j'encours.
Voilà,je vais peut-être être bannie à vie ,mon message sera supprimé car j'aurais osé donner mon avis,mais j'espère que celà fera réfléchir une direction bien rigide.
Que voulez vous ,la vieille anarchiste que je suis supporte mal l'autorité et l'injustice.Je suis pour le partage ,l'entraide, sans  dieu ni maitre.Je salut donc notre dieu Kelly. Merçi pour rescue,merçi pour les animaux sauvés,merçi pour shouki et ce post qui m'a permis de rencontrer de meiveilleuses amies,qui savent ou me trouver et qui ont mon mail....


Sinon,c'est la merde pour Eric,qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire?si je suis bannie  et que je peux aider demandez mon mail à armance ou à chantal,ou à vahick....
Je lui ai envoyé un message il y a deux trois jours parce-que je n'ai toujours pas la carte d'identification de chelsea,j'esère qu'elle n'a pas brulé dans la maison,sinon chelsea ne sera jamais en règle....galère...

bon,bises à toutes mes copines chéries que j'adore.
Isabelle;

----------


## Anaïs

les explications sont ici, disponibles depuis hier dans le topic en question, publiquement :




> conclusion : étant donné qu'il a été préféré pour certains intervenants de passer aux insultes et aux marques d'agressivité à l'encontre de RESCUE (et d'ailleurs depuis un certain temps, bien avant cette histoire...) plutôt que de suivre de simples directives, les mesures qui s'imposent ont été prises, par le retrait définitif des deux appels aux dons pour le moment visés.
> 
> vous comprendrez bien qu'il ne nous est pas envisageable de laisser des appels aux dons ici s'ils ne semblent pas respecter un minimum de bon sens, et de surcroit quand RESCUE est salit par la suite alors qu'on vient y chercher de l'aide.
> nous sommes tolérants, mais tout de même, il y a un niveau d'exagération à ne pas franchir.
> 
> bonne continuation aux intervenants concernés, mais certainement plus sur RESCUE.


maintenant, je pense que l'on peut clore ce sujet dans les topics qui n'ont rien à voir avec cette exclusion, et encore une fois, si quelque chose de supplémentaire doit m'être dit, alors je suis disponible en MP.

----------


## vahick

décidément que d'incompréhension , d'intolérance de votre part killy vous êtes bien jeune c'est sans doute cela qui vous fait juger avec tant d'intransigeance attention je ne vous " injurie"  pas en disant cela . d'autant plus  vous dîtes des choses très justes en fustigeant celles qui recueillent un nombre bien trop important d'animaux pour leurs moyens financiers , je pense comme vous mais une fois qu'elles crient à l'aide doit- on pour autant leur refuser là ce n'est pas elles que l'on aide mais les animaux qu'elles ont accueillis . je suis vraiment très surprise et peinée de vos prises de positions aux unes et aux autres . j'ignore si de nouveau vous allez supprimer mes propos modérés justement parce que je suis une vieille dame qui pense que c'est très bien de secourir tous ces poilus en detresse mais il faut raison garder et arrêter de vous chipouiller alors que votre but est le même !!!

----------


## Anaïs

nous ne voulions justement qu'aider, c'est ça qui n'a pas voulu être compris et a été mal accueilli.
mais ce n'est plus le temps de faire ce débat.  ::

----------


## vahick

j'ai bien compris cela c'est bien pour ça que je parle d'incompréhension !!!! bon courage à vous

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est pour beaucoup de ses raisons que je traine plus trop sur rescue , facebook permet de regler autant de problemes pour les loulous et personne toujours derriere  nous pour faire le gendarme sauf si on met des photos de c-l mdr ,courage a toutes celles qui ont des problemes de santé , pour elle ou leurs loulous , des problemes divers , on a le beau temps ici ca fait oublier beauccoup de choses ,embrasse jaspée pour moi

----------


## vahick

bonsoir fabienne tiens je viens de voir que tu es à aix j'ai la fille de ma plus vieille amie qui y tient .  une agence du club med
et tu " galège " il est temps qu'il fasse beau dans ton midi après la neige !!!! ici dans ma chère bretagne je n'ai pas vu un flocon de l'hiver !!!! bonne nuit caresses à tes poilus

----------


## catis

ma pauvre vahick,on se  bagarre pour notre cherie jaspée,alors que tu es dans la peine jusqu'au cou....tu as bien d'autres chats à fouetter que nos querelles,c'est vrai que perdre jaspée me peine beaucoup,mais que ce n'est rien à coté du départ de ton etoile Aude.La vie est si triste que ces querelles de clocher semblent minables,une vieille dame  a perdue sa petite fille, qui adorait les chevaux ,et c'est bien celà la vrai vie,hélas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais,kelly, je mettrais quand même volontier un genou à  terre  devant vous pour vous supplier de faire revenir ma jaspée,oui,quand même....et même plus encore,je suis prète à tout....


bon,moumoune ,ou fabienne,qui a des nouvelles d'eric?

----------


## vahick

oui c'est vrai je l'ai dit dans un très long message que killy a jugé bon de supprimer mes propos ne lui convenant pas . et je disais dans ce message combien j'étais choquée de toutes ces discussions , jugements sévères  alors que toutes ont le même but sauver de pauvres laissés pour compte mais on ne peut qu'être d'accord avec killy il ne faut pas encourager quelqu'un à prendre en charge trop d'animaux en pensant que forcément on sera aidé par les asso ...si j'ai bien compris le but de rescue c'est essentiellement de placer des animaux . j'ai dit aussi combien ça semblait dérisoire à la vieille dame que je suis avec un paquet si lourd à porter. voilà ça y est j'ai mon billet d'avion pour jeudi et bien sûr j'ai hâte que tt ça soit passé , j'appréhende de me retrouver dans la foule :100, 200 personnes !!!!oh zut il y a je ne sais plus qui qui parlait de supprimer les messages où on ne parle pas animaux !!!!je suis en plein dedans ; bonne soirée à ttes .

----------


## manou 85

OH ma grande !!!  quel triste voyage tu vas faire. ce sont des instants très durs. mais il faut en passer par là malheureusement.
Le monde de la PA, ce n'est pas bisounours..
Je ne sais pas si des contrôles sont faits dans le monde  "normal" mais je trouve suspect "que les collectionneuses" ne soient pas mieux "surveiller"

Jaspée est une "bonne personne" qui ne ménage pas sa peine pour les animaux et qui ne mérite pas ce bannissement.
Reviens !

----------


## vahick

merci manou tu as des petits - enfants tu peux donc mieux comprendre le drame familial que nous vivons tous mais ça me fait aussi du bien de ne pas rester plongée dans ma tristesse . je ne sais plus trop ce que l'on peut ou non écrire pour ne pas subir les foudres des " chefs " mais c'est sûr que de se passer d'une fille aussi droite et dévouée que l'est jaspée pour la protection des poilus est à mon avis une bien mauvaise idée !! . bonne nuit

----------


## Moumoune83

Je suis bien triste pour Vahick. Ce n'est pas dans l'ordre des choses de la vie de perdre sa petite fille.

Eric va à peu près, il est sorti de l'hopital, se démène, comme toujours pour ses chiens, qu'il a eu bien du mal à sortir ! Il ne sait d'ailleurs pas comment il a fait pour sortir sa rott Brook et un autre chien, qui étaient inanimés et avaient respirés beaucoup de fumée. Brook est lourde et il ne sait pas comment il a fait pour la sortir ... il a fallu leur faire des massages cardiaques et de la ventilation... Tout le monde tousse, mais va bien ! il est à la rue pour le moment et cherche une caravanne ou mobil home, car ses chiens en pension............ ça le traumatise et c'est ça qui l'a le plus choqué, que ses chiens aient failli mourir... il lui manque 3 chats qui se sont sauvés, apeurés, et ils vont essayer de les trapper. Il a lancé un appel pour ses loulous, pour des couvertures, car il ne fait pas chaud encore. C'est le frigo qui a pris feu, et l'électricité était vétuste et le compteur n'a pas disjoncté.
Il attend les experts, pour savoir quoi faire, car tout est plein de suie, irrécupérable !
Une grande solidarité s'est mise en place, pour aider un Monsieur qui a l'habitude d'aider les autres...

----------


## manou 85

Tu peux mettre le lien (en MP) pour pas déranger !!   ::

----------


## vahick

c'est bien triste pour ce garçon courageux . mais les " eric " sont des gens qui rebondissent tjrs c'est le prénom de mon fils !!!!bon courage jeune homme . caresses à tes loulous qui ont bien de la chace d'avoir un tel maître

----------


## armance

je ne pense pas que le lien doive être mis en MP ...ça m’étonnerais que Isa en soit fâchée! ::   :Embarrassment: 
Il habite où Eric ?
bises Manou fan club et Isa Cat nos vedettes sans oublier notre Jaspée nationale et tous nos animaux

----------


## catis

Il habite à St Denis d'Orques,dans le72.
C'est le papa de ma chelsea,il a une association qui se demène pour les rott en particulier et tous les molosses en général;Il possède huit chien dont 7 molosses et une crevette riquiqui,je ne sais pas trop ce que  c'est,genre mini crevette....et trois chats.
On se méfie du site,mettre un lien vers un site comme rottweiller adopt*** peut nous être reproché,pas de pub pour la concurence,c'est une grande société qui ne rigole pas,rescue....bon,ne vous fachez pas, killy,c'est une boutade,merçi de le prendre au second degré,je risque effectivement de gentiment vous chambrer quelques temps.J'ai toujours jaspée en travers de la gorge,evidemment...
Eric Marouani est fort connu par les fans de chiens catégorisés,ou pas, d'ailleurs....
Mais il n'a ni boulot,ni permis de conduire,ni voiture,pas trop de sous forcément,toujours sur le fil,et ce qui lui arrive est très désagreable,surtout pour ses toutou qui se retrouvent en pension alors qu'ils ont l'habitude de dormir dans son lit depuis qu'il est seul....(il a fallut longuement expliquer à chelsea que chez nous,les chiens dorment dans la salle à manger,pas dans notre lit...)
Donc Eric est désespéré,il attend l'avis des expert pour savoir quand il pourra rentrer dans sa maison ??et si les travaux seront pris en charge....en attendant  il est recherché une caravane,ou deux vu le monde,en prêt ,voir j'ai suggéré en achat,j'avais acheté la mienne 300 euros,elle est en super etat,vieille,mais bien...pour le coup,le bon c***,c'est pas mal....Si killy est OK je passerais son lien vers son post sur facedebouc,sinon facile à trouver:rottweiller adopt***....
Bises,les filles,je file au boulot...isa.

----------


## armance

heh Isa depuis quand doit 'on demander la permission pour donner le lien d'une asso ?
Rescue est justement un lien entre les particuliers et les assos et les assos entre elles, Rescue est un Forum de PA et non une asso !
merci pour les explication !
hihih j'ai l'impression qu'on se retrouve encore avec une situation bancale...un gars sans boulot sans fric qui, de plus voir sa baraque bruler et a 7 chiens dont 6 molosses et 3 chats... une situation appréciée de "Rescue".... :: 
Bon courage à lui ! Il est proprio?

----------


## catis

oui,je crois bien,et puis il bosse un peu,il n'est pas à la rue,il s'en sort pas mal,mais il n'avait pas besoin de ça,l'asso lui bouffe pas mal de temps,c'est un passionné,il est vraiment super chouette.Et il n'hesite pas à placer un chien s' il peut le placer,je peux te dire qu'il aurait bien aimé garder chelsea, et qu'elle ne trouve pas une super famille comme elle a trouvé,mais il n'a pas trop hésité à nous la confier...les chiens qu'il a gardé sont soit handicapés,soit pas faciles(ancien mordeurs,ou dréssés à l'attaque)donc difficiles à confier....il les a super bien rattrapés,c'est un chef du deconditionnement,mais  il garde les cas difficiles...et quand il n'y arrive pas, que le  problême persiste malgrés toutes les tentatives,après des mois de  travail chez lui et ailleurs,si le chien attaque les autres chiens,ou les humains,il n'est pas stupide et ne met pas sa vie en danger ni celle des autres,il abrège,donc il est très sain dans sa passion,contrairement à d'autres...et très clair,non,c'est vraiment un chouette type qui fait  assez  l'unanimité.J'ai aimé le connaitre et là j'aimerais vraiment l'aider,mais comment????je suis troploin,pourtant je pourrais faire de l'electricité et plein de trucs...
bon,je surveille et voilà,bon,je file manger....

----------


## armance

Et le lien tu nous le mets alors ?!   ::  ::

----------


## catis

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...6297202&type=1

ça,c'est le lien de son asso.

https://www.facebook.com/events/451301558273667/
et voilà lelien qui explique ce qu'il s'est passé....

----------


## catis

http://www.facebook.com/association.rottweiler.adoption
le deuxieme lien ouvre bien  ou il faut,mais le premier sur la photo de l'asso....celui-là doit ouvrir sur l'asso je pense,mais vu mon âge avancé,je ne suis pas bien douée pour facedebouc et toutes ces finesses informatiques.....
On est en train de monter un site internet pour notre ferme,juste pour la présenter,pas pour vendre,et c'est déjà fort compliqué.... ::

----------


## Moumoune83

Je crois qu'Eric est locataire d'une maison qui date du moyen âge, mais qui lui convenait car le loyer est très faible et qu'il met tout son argent dans les chiens et l'asso ! L'électricité n'était donc pas aux normes.... et quand le frigo a pris feu, ça n'a pas disjoncté !

Pour un peu d'humour, le dernier chien pris en charge par l'asso est une crevette, mais nommée Rottoto, donc pris en charge par l'asso. On lui cherche des adoptants.... Il y a aussi 9 chiens qu'il vient de récupérer, après la mort de leur propriétaire, et qui étaient restés sans voir personne pendant plusieurs jours et qui avaient commencé à se bouffer entre eux !
Pas tout rose....
http://www.facebook.com/eric.marouan...00323985694218

----------


## Moumoune83

On a prêté une caravane à Eric !!! Il ne devrait pas tarder à l'avoir ! Il reste plus que le grillage, pour qu'il puisse avoir ses chiens avec lui... Mais ça vient... Au moins il pourra continuer son boulot pour sauver des chiens !

----------


## catis

il va y avoir le branchement electrique de la caravane à faire sur son vieux compteur....là je serais utile.Mais pourquoi il habite aussi loin?
Bon,la caravane est magnifique,et super grande....
Bon je n'ai toujours pas reçu la carte d'identification de chelsea,j'espère qu'elle n'a pas cramé....comment faire dans ce cas?j'attends un peu,puis j'appelerais eric,ça m'inquiète un peu ces papiers qui n'arrivent pas,je ne suis pas en règle....
Bonje bosse comme une dingue comme infirmière toute la semaine,c'est pour ça que je viens peu.....

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Une énorme pensée pour Vahick demain matin, elle va accompagner sa petite fille Aude jusqu'à sa dernière demeure. Un dernier hommage va lui être rendu dans un manége (pour chevaux) où sa vie va être reconstituée....  elle était passionnée par les chevaux et tous les animaux,elle a créé une association pour venir en aide aux enfants atteints du cancer... elle a eu un courage exemplaire....  elle sera ensuite conduite en calèche accompagnée par des cavaliers en tenue jusqu'au cimetière. Vahick va devoir surmonter cette journée et j'espère que tout ira bien pour elle....mais comme cela doit être dur.... pas facile non plus pour éric... la vie est souvent injuste

----------


## Moumoune83

Une grosse pensée pour Vahick ce matin...

----------


## Michèle B

idem une grosse pensée à Vahick et sa famille

----------


## Coline54

Comme les autres grosse pensée pour Vahick et sa famille...

----------


## manou 85

Quelle injustice !!
Quand on voit certains jeunes qui n'ont pas de but, pas de passion dans leur quotidien.
Alors que la petite de Vahick étaient une passionnée par la vie, par les autres se projetant si loin. c'est dur.
Ce sont des moments difficiles comment rebondir après cela.
Temps gris doux mais pourris.

----------


## tessi

moi aussi, en ce jour, j'ai une grosse pensée pour vahick et sa famille, la vie par moment est trop injuste, voir partir une jeune fille si courageuse, qui se battait, malgré la maladie, aussi pour les autres

----------


## armance

::

----------


## catis

je pense fort à toi ma vahick,la journée est terrible.Vous savez,vahick n'est pas bien jeune,elle est bien malade,et elle n'aurait jamais pu imaginer  rester après sa petite fille,c'est vraiment terrible ce qui arrive à cette dame que j'adore,pleine de force et de courage pour affronter cette vie de merde.Gros bisous ma vahick.

----------


## babou93

plein de courage pour elle.. et son entourage... jaspée vous transmet tout plein de bisous, et elle pense bien a vahick et lui transmet toute son amitié

----------


## vahick

comment ne pas être touchée par tous vos messages . magnifiques obsèques comme personne n'en n'avait jamais vu  au moins 250 personnes bcp d'entre elles en larmes  ont écouté les parents , les frère et soeur , les amis raconter la vie courte mais si pleine et l'agonie  de ma belle étoile , sa jument christina  et son golden goang manifestant leur présence . elle avait écrit composé et chanté avec sa maman une chanson où elle parlait de sa lutte , jouait aussi de la guitare et comme quand un artiste disparaît nous l'avons très longuement applaudie avant de partir en très longue procession derrière sa jument et  2autres chevaux , son petit cercueil blanc avec son tapis de cheval et sa bombe dans un corbillard trainé par des chevaux et pour les personnes ne pouvant pas faire cette longue route une calèche , des tireurs à l'arc pour tirer des flèches vers le ciel, et grâce à un arrêté préfectoral ,toutes les routes coupées par la police , tant de monde obligeant les voitures à attendre derrière les cordons de police . inoubliable petite étoile !!!! je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait de vous raconter tt cela , j'espère seulement que ce message ne sera pas supprimé ma petite fille aimait tant les animaux . voilà la vie continue mais que c'est dur !!!! merci à toutes , profitez bien de tous les bons moments que la vie vous offre . amitiés à ttes et caresses aux poilus

----------


## catis

mais non,ma vahick,personne ne va  oter ton message,tu es dans la peine et ce post n'est pas que pour diffuser pour des animaux,il est aussi un post d'amies qui comprennent bien ta peine.Ce devait être magnifique,mais qu'elle tristesse quand même,savoir qu'elle est partie après tout ce qu'elle a subit ,et son courage.
Que va devenir sa jument?elle etait en club?
C'est dur pour vous tous,je pense très fort à toi ma tendre.Je t'embrasse,isa,et cath aussi...

----------


## manou 85

Cela devait un bien beau enterrement. cela montre tout l'amour qu'elle a donné, à sa famille, à ses amies qui ont tous partagé sa passion.
elle repose maintenant en paix et ne souffre plus.
Reste le souvenir, une étoile car trop  brève.
Courage à toi je pense bien à toi et je t'embrasse.

----------


## Michèle B

Vahick ta petite Aude , ta très courageuse petite fille a été très entouré jusqu'à son départ à l'au delà 

non ton message ne sera pas supprimé , et tu as eu raison  de nous raconter toute cette cérémonie  
courage  ::

----------


## vahick

merci à toutes je suis inquiète ma douce awaï que j'avais confiée à des amis est très abattue depuis hier au soir  je vais voir ce qu'en pense ma véto pm

----------


## catis

Garre aux piroplasmoses,on en a plein en bretagne,et même l'hiver.....
Ne traine pas à aller chez le veto,un leo abattu est un leo malade...souvent pas bien grave,mais avec mes deux mâles qui m'ont fait des piro et   calya et ulysse avec leur hypothyroidie,je connait....
Sinon,on a fait le bonheur de nos  poules canes aujourd'hui,on a plus que doublé leur enclos,remis plein d'herbe(ils n'en avaient plus guère)vous verriez le bonheur de la troupe!!!!et ça broute,et ça broute.....
Bon,je file minimotter et semer....
Surtout tiens nous au courrant pour ton awai,ma vahick,les leo s'efondrent vite,mais ils remontent aussi vite....gros chien fragiles....

----------


## Michèle B

Vahick , comment va Awai ? 

ah oui les piros quelles sal....., je mets le nouveau collier "seresto " à mes chiens , pour l'instant c'est efficace

----------


## manou 85

J'allais dire la même chose.
Pipette mise ce matin car un coup de doux pis de froid cela booste les bestioles qui crèvent de fai.
Pour sourire, Catis j'ai plein de jeunes lumas qui n'en veux ????

----------


## vahick

j'ai RV demain matin 9h-20chez ma véto , awaï a mangé avec ma gentille femme de ménage , elle m'a suivie un peu ds le jardin mais s'est mise à trembler et à claquer des dents devant une marche à descendre . la nuit va être longue je crois que je vais m'allonger à côté d'elle . merci de demander de ses nouvelles je me sens si désespérée à l'idée qu'elle pourrait me quitter

----------


## catis

il aurait pu te prendre en urgence,mince.Quand je vois un chien faiblard je me fais tous les veto pour en trouver un dispo.Tu lui as pris sa temperature?elle  en a peut-être.Et regarde la  couleur de ses urines,si elles sont foncées.Mais ça peut-être n'importe quoi,c'est vrai que je focalise sur les piro,mais c'est quand même assez rare,j'ai pas eu de chance d'en avoir sur deux chiens...
Mais bon,c'est sans doute pas grand chose...tu saura demain.Courage ma douce,à demain;

----------


## vahick

pas facile de voir ce qu'elle a elle reste couchée , je viens de la faire changer d'endroit elle s'est affalée de nouveau . chez mon véto on me proposait des collègues que j'ai " expérimentés " l'une terrorisée par les léos dégage une telle odeur de peur qu'awaï essaie de sauter par la fen^tre quand elle rentre ds la pièce et l'autre est tellement interessé par le fric que ça en est gênant et je suis si lasse que je n'ai pas eu la force d'y aller quand même !!!je suis très déçue le couple que je connais et à qui je fais confiance elle n'était pas là et lui malgré mon insistance a répondu d'après la secrétaire qu'il était surbooké alors je crois que je ne vais pas aller me coucher !!!je ne sais pas d'ailleurs demain matin comment je vais faire pour la monter en voiture !!!

----------


## manou 85

Peut être une crise d'arthrose si elle se fige devant les escaliers. 

qu'est qu'ils nous font faire de cheveux blancs  ::  ::  ::  nos petits cœurs.
Jules était en stress (tout tremblantà) cet aprem alors que je faisais du vide dans mes placars. là du croire que je faisais des valises !!!

----------


## vahick

oh oui je n'ose même pas aller me coucher de peur qu'elle ait besoin de moi dans la nuit et pourtant je suis si fatiguée !!!! j'ai hâte que le jour se lève !!!

----------


## babou93

jaspée vous envoie des millllliers de bisous, courage awaï, courage vahick, elle pense bien a vous !

----------


## vahick

voilà awaÏ et son coeur faible et irrégulier chez ma véto pessimiste , je suis anéantie !!!

----------


## manou 85

Elle est hospitalisée ?

----------


## vahick

la véto à midi était encore en train de lui faire des examens !!!je ne sais rien de plus

----------


## armance

Sale fin d'hiver pour notre bretonne ! Nous sommes suspendues à tes infos !
 ::

----------


## catis

tiens,une nouvelle,venue par le biais du départ de jaspée,donc bonjour babou,bienvenue parmis nous,on adoooore les news de notre jaspée nationale...
Par contre,ma vahick adorée,là c'est vraiment la merde,tu n'as pas besoin de ça maintenant,j'espère que tu lui as dis à ton awai...
Elle etait déjà cardiaque,mais plutôt bien stabilisée,que s'est-il passé?quel âge elle a ta belle,elle est pas bien vieille il me semble...
Mais bon,voilà nos leo,dés qu'ils ont un trou qui fait de l'air,tout flanche.Ce sont des toutous super costauds tant que pas malades.
Dés que ça derape,pas,c'est la cata.
Regardez Ulysse,comment il est partis ,on a pourtant tout tenté...et à 8 ans .
Et regardez tana qui n'a jamais été malade,11 ans,la forme....
J'espère de toute mes forces qu'un bon traitement costauds va la remonter notre copine awai,et je t'embrasse bien fort,courage ma belle....allez les copines,croisez les doigts,pour labelle awai sous mon bras gauche,avec ma meute....

----------


## r'is27

Une grosse pensée à la belle Awai et à Vahick, je suis suspendue aux nouvelles qui je l'espère de tout coeur seront bonnes

----------


## vahick

merci à ttes de vous soucier pour ma belle peluche . ça y est nous sommes à la maison elle souffre d'une grave cardiopathie , troubles importants du rythme cardiaque donc un traitement d'un mois vérification ds 15 jours , avant bien sûr si nécéssaire. plus de balades , d'émotions, de séparations. nous allons nous soigner de concert . calins à vos poilus et bises à vous

----------


## manou 85

Prenez bien soin de vous l'une et l'autre.
La séparation a peut être été mal vécue pour cette grande sensible même si elle était bien chez ton amie.
Sont fragiles dans la tête les molosses et ils ressentent notre peine.
Bisous à vous deux. ::

----------


## vahick

merci manou , bonne santé à tes petits et à tes poilus

----------


## armance

bon maintenant t'es obligée de partager ton lit et ta couette avec la miss sous peine de la contrarier ...! 
Ça va que le printemps se fait attendre car un Léo dans son lit c'est bien quand on vit au pôle nord (ou sud) et qu'on n'a pas de chauffage !!
T'es obligée de donner la moitié de ton assiette, et de faire gentiment et calmement 20 fois le tour du jardin tranquillement !
Bref de lui faciliter encore plus sa vie ! 
T'as de la chance car tout ce que les gens se reprochent au départ d'un être aimé tu l'auras devancé car t'es obligée d'en faire plus avant son départ pour justement qu'elle puisse rester avec toi plus longtemps!
ta chienne te permet de ne pas culpabiliser s'il lui arrive de flancher ! Un cadeau !
Miss awaî (bonsoir l'orthographe), en fait, se manifeste pour que l'éloignement de ta petite fille te soit moins pénible
Elle t'accapare pour que tu penses moins ...
C'est une princesse ta chienne fais lui en plus des tiens, de bien gros bisous

----------


## vahick

tu as raison armance hier au soir en la voyant si mal j'avais pensé à l'inviter dans mon lit !!!!le premier "hic" elle aurait été bien incapable d'y monter !!! et comment la persuader de rentrer dans ma chambre ??? après qqles jours pour la rassurer quand j'ai ramené cette pauvre petite chose martyrisée son coussin a pris sa place dans la cuisine à la porte de ma chambre et sans lui avoir vraiment défendu elle n'y rentre jamais et dernier hic mon lit de 120 habillé de broderie anglaise me semble quelque peu inapproprié pour ma grosse peluche pleine de poils en superbe mue avec défense du véto de la contrarier en la brossant car elle n'aime pas du tout ça . sorti de tt cela je fais bien sûr le maxi pour qu'elle soit heureuse elle est tellement super ma bibiche . un vrai grand merci pour ttes celles qui ont la gentillesse de s'interesser à nous . bonne nuit

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Contente pour toi yvette, tu vois manou et armance pensent la même chose que moi, awai a ressenti ta détresse et ton chagrin pour le départ d'Aude et elle te l'a fait comprendre à sa manière mais tu es tellement fatiguée qu'elle aurait pu attendre.... mais les chiens sont super intelligents et ressentent beaucoup de choses, je pense qu'elle ne t'avait jamais vu aussi épuisée et triste... alors soigne la bien je sais que je n'ai pas besoin de te le dire et pense à toi aussi, repose toi, tu en as plus que besoin, bisous

----------


## vahick

merci chantal je vais me cramponner pour surtout ne pas faire de séjour à l'hopital où awaï ne me suivrai pas et qui serait pour elle un abandon !!!bonne journée malgré un ciel aussi triste et bas que mon moral!!!!

----------


## Moumoune83

Bonne journée Vahick, on pense bien à vous et à Awaï...

----------


## vahick

merci , merci toute votre amitié à ttes est un grand réconfort j'ai un peu de mal à chasser mon angoisse et mes idées noires !!!mais j'ai décidé de ne pas prendre l'anxiolitique prescrit , je vais lutter tte seule je prends déjà tant de drogues pour me soigner sur ça ma volonté peut j'espère suffire !!! bonne journée à ttes

----------


## champardenais

Vanick, sache que de tous les coins de la france on pense à toi, même si l'on intervient pas beaucoup moi aussi j'ai suivi tes malheurs sur le post de ty et je soutiens aussi jaspée, bisous à toi et caresse à awai. :: qui sait te reconforter.

----------


## vahick

merci , je suis "émerveillée" et extremement touchée par ttes ces marques d'amitié une aide combien précieuse dans tous ces coups durs .je voudrais aussi vous demander à ttes d'aller sur facebook sur le site des sentiers de goanag asso crée par ma belle étoile vous verrez quelle merveilleuse jeune fille elle était et combien elle comptait sur nous tous pour aider la recherche sur les cancers des enfants . merci à toutes . j'espère que la créatrice de rescue ne m'en voudra pas de ne pas parler que de la vie de nos poilus aussi malheureux  soient - ils . bises à tt le monde  ::

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Yvette rebonjour, ne te remets surtout pas en question sur ce site!!!!! tu as le droit de parler et d'être très fière de ta petite fille Aude. De plus il est vrai que le site : les sentiers de goanag lui rend un superbe hommage sur facebook. Sandrine a laissé un message accompagné d'une superbe chanson.... et beaucoup de témoignages pour rendre hommage à ta petite étoile qui brillera toujours dans mon coeur. Tu sais que j'ai été très touchée par son histoire, quand je lis l'hommage rendu par les 4 flèches lancées dans le ciel pour comme on pourrait la décrire... je pleure.... trop jeune pour partir à cet âge. mais le combat continue pour les autres malades....et l'association va faire son maximum  pour eux. Sinon j'espère que tu te reposes et qu'awai va un peu mieux. Essaie de te détendre un peu en pensant qu'à côté de toi il y a toutes tes amies de rescue qui pensent bien à toi et surtout reposes-toi, bisous

----------


## armance

Tu peux dire ce que tu veux sur un post mais pas critiquer ...!

Bisous et donnes des news !

----------


## Chinooka

> Vanick, sache que de tous les coins de la france on pense à toi


Même de Belgique on pense beaucoup à Vahick  ::  

Je pense aussi que Awai a ressenti la tristesse de sa môman, nos poilus sont des éponges.

Vahick, il ne faut pas avoir peur de parler d'autre chose que des poilus : ceci n'est pas un post d'adoption donc on peut y parler de tout et de rien. Sur le post de mes poilus (celui de Norvège, ma première adoptée sur Rescue), je parle de ma meute mais de beaucoup d'autres choses aussi qui font partie de ma vie, ça ne gêne personne à partir du moment où il n'y a pas de bagarres ni de mauvais esprit entre les intervenantes et on y rit souvent   ::

----------


## armance

Des news ?!
les filles ? Les bretonnes ?! Awaï ?
bisous

----------


## vahick

merci armance et chinooka ma peluche a repris sa petite vie au jardin et bien sûr dans la voiture , elle m'accompagne partout . elle vit un peu au ralenti mais elle vit ,elle mange un peu , dit bonjour aux copains qui passent et le reste du temps aujourd'hui elle a chauffé sa vieille carcasse au beau soleil . bonne nuit les filles

----------


## catis

mer*e alors,il neige des tonnes de neige depuis ce matin....chantal,garde là pour l'nord....c'est quoi ce temps?
Les chiens sont déprimés sans balade depuis le début de la semaine,on a trop bossé,et là j'hésite,mais bon,je vais bien aller balader samba et lulla,alors je dois bien ça aux notre....mais c'est dur!!!les poules et les canes font la tronche,et nous aussi...
 :: 

J'ai aussi un round de foin à ramener.Super...Enfin,la neige ne tiens pas du tout,les routes sont dégagées,mais bon,ça tombe sans cesse...J'ai fait un bon feu ,et devant le cheminée , je m'y coucherais bien avec mes gros...

Pas eu le temps de radio pour chelsea,pourtant ça fait  9 semaines,on l'a un peu lachée ,mais en la surveillant de prés,et sinon,toujours laisse et collier...j'attends le feu vert pour la lacher tout à fait...j'ai la trouille,ça semble encore sensible,elle a un peu mal quand elle fait la fofofollllle avec eros,boitille un peu ensuite,puis ça passe,j'ai trop peur que ça lache,on ne pourrait pas repayer...donc on va essayer de faire la radio la semaine prochaine,ça fera presque 10 semaines,ça devrait être bon j'espère...mais je balise...

----------


## Moumoune83

Normalement, c'est bien solide, car vu ce que fait Cicca !!!
Mais je lui donne du Glycosane, 1 cp tous les jours... ma véto a dit pour prévenir l'arthrose plus tard...
Mais elle est déchaînée ! Un peu speed les rottotos quand même !

----------


## vahick

youpi !!! j'ai vu mes premiers flocons de l'année un coup de pot j'ai levé les yeux au bon moment pour regarder le jardin car ça n'a été que qqles secondes !!!!le ciel est gris et bas c'est d'un triste !!!!!j'ai rv avec un jardinier demain matin oh seulement pour nettoyer les massifs après j'essaierai de trouver la force pour entretenir because finances !!!! mais c'est pas gagné actuellement mon arthrose " bloque !!! bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## tessi

je vois que catis s'inquiète pour chelsea, moi, j'ai eu une grosse frayeur avec ma chienne cocker, qui normalement devait enlever tout son gros pansement de contention, hier, mais heureusement il y a 10 jours, elle s'est arrachée tout le bas du pansement, et j'ai vu qu'elle avait la patte gonflée et toute rouge et 2 ergots qui avait doublés de volume, donc dare dare, chez le vétérinaire qui a tout enlevé cela sentait très mauvais, et n'a pas refait le pansement pour les 10 jours restant, donc sa patte avec traitement va beaucoup mieux, mais le hic c'est qu'elle boite bas, donc j'espère que malgré les seuls 15 jours de contention, elle va reprendre sa mobilité. Moi cest pareil, je ne me vois pas repayer, surtout que mes loulous en ce moment enchainent les problèmes, je suis constamment chez le vétérinaire. je souhaite bon courage à vahick, oui vivement que ce mauvais temps s'arrête, car physiquement et moralement, c'est pas facile. J'ai aussi de l'arthrose, et ce temps humide, n'est pas approprié pour mes vieux os, je suis comme ma chienne, j'ai mal aux genoux et je boite.

----------


## vahick

meilleure santé à votre poilue tessi c'est vrai que nos braves compagnes ou compagnons ont bien des soucis en ce moment !!! mais vous êtes tte jeune donc à priori avec plus de réserves que dans 19ans !!!!

----------


## catis

de toutes façon,avec le temps qu'il fait ça a été petite balade,ils ont tout fait et retour...idem pour lula et samba....qui sont toujours aussi heureuses de nous voir...
J'ai emmené mon round sous la neige,il a neigé presque 24h d'affilé,mais ça n'a jamais tenu,dommage,tana adore la neige...
Sinon,j'ai innové et préparé douze part de couscous d'agneau pour le marché de demain,on va bien voir si ça se vend...j'essaye de booster mes ventes....
Les premiers oeufs d'escargots se transforment en escargots,mais avec le froid qu'il fait je ne suis pas prête de les lacher...même pas eu le temps de faire un parc...et heureusement car avec la neige il se serait ecroulé...une wwoofeuse arrive le 8 pour m'aider,j'espère qu'il fera beau et qu'on pourra bosser en parcs...à ce moment là cath part quelques jours à lyon voir sa famille...je vais tacher de bien avancer en son absence....
demain,donc,marché,et je part super tôt....
Pour tessi,c'est chiant,ta chienne enchaine les emmerdes,j'espère que ça ca tenir,ces angoisses que ça fiche ces grosses opérations....
Heureusement que moumoune me rassure,je pense aussi que c'est costaud mais quand je le voit boitiller dés qu'elle fait la fofolle,je balise...rdv radio pris mardi à 16h...on saura rapidemment,le temps que son chirugien voit les radio et dise si c'est ok...

----------


## vahick

eh bien te voilà pleine d'ardeur isa , je me demande si je ne ferai pas un saut pour t'acheter du coucous d'agneau !!!! tu es là pm ? bises

----------


## catis

ben oui,mais j'ai roupikké tout l'après midi jusqu'à 17h15..la honte,crevée peut-être?
Je vous dis pas comment j'ai dû foncer ensuite pour rattraper le temps perdu,surtout que cath a dormi aussi....
Donc,aller voir lula et samba,porter le pain aux propriétaires de ces charmantes fifilles,ranger mes produits au frais,remettre le camion à sa place,ramasser les oeufs,nourrir les poules/canes,et enfin depoter les pontes....jusqu'à 21h30...18000 oeufs d'escargots dépotés aujourd'hui,ceux d'une semaine entière....on ne s'ennuie pas au coin du feu en ce moment....
bon,on perd une heure de dodo donc direction le lit....car demain reprise de mon marché à bon repos,ou je ne me repose guère...

----------


## vahick

BON TANT PIS pour le cous cous sauf s'il t'en reste après ton marché !!! il fait un soleil magnifique mais 4° c'est glacial !!! joyeuses Pâques les filles

----------


## catis

re sieste jusqu'à maintenant,punaise,je suis vraiment épuisée....
et puis j'ai eu vraiment froid,au marché,malgrés le damar* et toutes les couches de fringues mises...je resterais des heures au lit.Cath est venue me lever,mais je dormirais encore...le froid,la déprime,je ne sais pas trop,mais là j'me laisse aller....
le couscous  s'est bien  vendu ce matin,j'ai fait un marché potable pour un premier marché de la saison à bon repos,les gens sont venus....malgrés le changement d'heures et le froid.Mais sinon,il fait très très beau,c'est agréable,c'est juste que je ne supporte plus le froid du tout.Trop fatiguée je pense...
Bon,je file voir ce qu'il y a a faire.
Sinon,vahick,je ne sais pas trop,j'aurais peur que l'emotion d'awai de voir ses copains ne la destabilise,je me souviens du chien de ma tante,un groenendal de 7/8 ans,epileptique depuis toujours,traité,à l'epoque on vivait à l'etranger avec mes parents,et on rentrait en juin après une année scolaire d'absence.
A notre arrivée,il etait super heureux de nous revoir,toujours,content,mais content,mais cette année là il a fait une crise dans la nuit  qui a suivit  et il est mort,trop d'emotions pour le beau wamba...je ne l'oublie pas,ça fait pourtant bien longtemps.
A l'epoque je ne me doutait pas que j'allais épuiser ma vie à bosser comme une malade pour rien...on est bien con quand même,j'avais d'autres options possibles...
bon,je vais aller voir mes semis qui gèlent sur place malgrés les protections...

----------


## vahick

oui oui j'ai bien pensé que si un jour je retournais vous voir awaï aurait peur que je la laisse encore j'avais seulement envie d'un couscous !!! il faudra donc si vous voulez me voir .....venir !!!! j'ai plein de boîtes à oeufs à vous donner et si ça vous interesse un grand panier sterenn l'avait snobé il est donc "remisé " !!!!oui je sais le boulot mais peut- être trouverez - vous le temps pour un repas aux crêpes !!!!moi zossi j'ai dormi tt pm hier et aujourd'hui je n'ai de goût à rien alors qu'il faisait si beau !!!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

on s'est rattrapées en fin de soirée,on a minimotté tout plein,enfin cath a minimotté et moi j'ai semé,un vrai travail d'equipe.On a semé du persil, et surtout plein de betteraves,et oui,comme on a plus de sous,cette année j'achète le moins possible de plans et je sème au maximum,au risque que ça ne pousse pas,on a remarqué que les graines bio sont assez capricieuses....
Et bientôt il faudra semer les tomates,les courges,les courgettes,les aubergines,ce sera vraiment le printemps....
chelsea est restée en liberté avec nous et les trois gros,plutôt calme et cool,contente d'être libérée,elle ne comprenait pas pourquoi elle etait punie et interdite de balade en liberté,alors elle obeit à tout,reviens de suite dés qu'on l'appelle,trop la trouille de retourner en laisse. ::

----------


## armance

et beh les bretonnes ?! Vous trouvez que l'hiver dure longtemps ? Ben vous avez raison ! Manque de lumière et froid impliquent déprime générale des français ! Vous n'êtes pas les seules et vous allez voir que le moral va revenir avec la chaleur !
Isa tu aurais pris d'autres options avant tu ne sais pas du tout où tu en serais aujourd'hui ! Tu ne peux pas agir ni sur le passé ni sur d'anciennes décisions...alors mieux vaut penser que vous avez pris les meilleures décisions et voir maintenant quelles sont vos options, ce que vous ne supportez plus du tout et voir les avantages à faire quelques aménagements pouvant vous apporter plus de plaisir...
Bisous les filles le fanclub et les poilus baveux plumeux et pensée particulière à Awaï

----------


## catis

il est pas beau mon bébé,photo de ce matin en balade avec cath...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

l'eau est boooonne,mais booooonnnnneee.

----------


## vahick

eh eh je vais te " contre" dire armance bien sûr un froid de canard le matin mais on oublie vite avec le magnifique ciel bleu depuis plusieurs jours je viens derentrer je taillais les derniers rosiers j'avais même trop chaud au soleil !!!! alors de quoi se plaint - on . ma douce awaî chauffe sa vieille carcasse elle semble bien apprécier ,son traitement semble éfficace merci de tes gentilles pensées bonne fin de journée

----------


## manou 85

OHh a frimousse de Chelsea !!! 

elle est bonne !!!bah oui !! 5 °    c'est comme les hommes en caoutchouc qui sortent en ce moment !!! l'est bonne qu'ils disent !!!  malgré les gants les chaussettes et la cagoule en  lycra !! sont violets quand ils sortent de l'eau !!
Y a un vent aujourd'hui et cela caille !!!!

----------


## catis

et le mémée,elle est pas belle dans son bain?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en fait,il n'y a des photos que de tana et chelsea,les deux gros calya et eros  etaient partis à fond à travers bois,retour 20 minutes après,donc pas de photo....

----------


## catis

oui,moumoune,je sais bien que je devrais acheter du glycosane,ce serait bien aussi pour tana,mais là j'attends un peu,ça coute quand même 30 euros par 100 comprimés,et on est franchement dans le rouge ecarlate.J'hesite même pour la radio de chelsea,pourtant ce n'est que 20 euros,c'est pour ça que j'ai 15 jours de retards...que voulez vous,entre l'operation de chelsea et les soins d'handy,on a eu 2000 euros à sortir en deux mois...avec moins de 500 euros par mois,on en a pour des mois à remonter la pente;
Mais j'ai bien noté le nom du medoc,dés que je peux j'achète,ainsi que des vermifuges pour tous les chiens.C'est prevu...

----------


## Moumoune83

pas de problème.... Mais même pour la radio... pour moi, ça peut attendre encore... Cicca, la radio faite à 9 semaines, on voyait rien de fini... on en a refait une à 20 semaines, et là, c'était super !

----------


## vahick

magnifique les poilus en train de barboter !!!!mes petits - enfants ont fait de même à la Torche paradis des surfers qu'ils sont !!!! awaî elle s'est chauffée au beau soleil . qu'est ce que c'est du glycosane ? ça sert à quoi ? courage isa ne dit-on pas  :Stick Out Tongue: laie d'argent n'est pas mortelle !!!!! bises

----------


## Moumoune83

Le Glycosane ce sont des gelules pour les cartilages... ça les protège et aide même à les reconstituer... Nous étions prêts à faire endormir notre mastiff Utte  il y a 10 jours car elle avait tellement mal qu'elle n'arrivait plus à se lever et à marcher... je lui ai donné cela que m'avait conseillé ma véto pour Cicca et je ne sais pas si c'est ça, mais elle remarche, court même après les chats... elle a toujours une certaine raideur, son arthrose ne capitule pas comme ça, mais franchement, au bout de 10 jours, c'est incroyable...Elle est moins grognon et participe à la vie de la famille... Je lui donnais du Flexadin, Fortiflex, et autres avant, cela n'avait rien fait !
La mémère hier matin :

----------


## catis

j'ai bien noté,je suis même allée voir sur les sites,j'attends juste de pouvoir payer,là je suis à peine à 50 euros de tomber dans les aggios...donc zero dépenses....du coup,oui,on aurait pu attendre pour le radio de chelsea,j'ai rdv demain....merd* alors...en tous les cas ,ce sera la dernière radio ,j'en ferait pas à 20 semaines,zut alors...je sais ,c'est pas si cher,mais bon,c'est baucoup quand on a rien.
S'il n'y avait pas eu l'operation de chelsea et le depart d'handy,j'aurais 2000 euros de plus sur mes comptes,et on vivrait correctement.Donc on limite toutes les dépenses.
Je vais aussi vendre  des voitures pour rapporter un peu de liquidité...on a bientôt plus qu'une voiture à rouler...et ma moto,j'espère qu'il va faire beau que je puisse la prendre...

----------


## catis

bon,je suis restée une heure 1/2 pour des radio....et elles  a dû les refaire car ratées....du coup j'ai payé aussi les ratées,20 euros la première fois,50 euros aujourd'hui,supeeeer....c'est bien le moment.Tu as raison,moumoune,j'aurais dû attendre.N'ayant aucun moyen financier,j'aurais dû attendre,je suis cooooonne....
Donc,ce n'est pas tout à fait consolidé,il reste un trait de fracture bien visible,donc re laisse et balade tranquille....
Elle voudrait que je lui donne un  traitement phyto pour aider à la consolidation,que je ne connais pas,par boite de 100 comprimés,je lui ai dit de m'appeler avec le tarif et que je déciderais si je peux ou non payer.Ne me demandez pas le nom,je ne m'en souviens pas.Bon,sinon elle va bien,bizouille tout le monde,et est tellement stréssée d'être là bas qu'elle y laisse tout ses poils,bien fait...C'etait drôle,elle qui perds ses poils de stresse,et un chien qui venait sans poil pour demodecie...
Bon,je suis crevée,ce matin infirmière et l'aprèm chez la veto,et pour apprendre que chelsea ne peut pas encore être lachée en plein....je voulais l'emmener à la mer...remarquez,dans un mois il fera meilleurs temps...pour se baigner...

----------


## vahick

eh bien dis moi j'apprécie encore plus mes vétos !!!! ce n'est pas de la faute de ta véto que les radios soient ratées ?il fait tjrs aussi beau 16° à l'ombre il est là le printemps mais le froid a grillé complètement les fleurs d'un superbe magnolia !!!

----------


## catis

j'ai appelé ma veto pour ne pas avoir de surprise avec le medoc conseillé,genre encore 50 euros à sortir qu'on n'a pas,ça s"appele  de l'osteocynesine,c'est homeopathique,pour aider à calcifier,et c'est à un pris abordable,moins de 20 euros les 100 comprimés,donc j'ai confirmé la commande.
C'est vrai que on est en difficultées,c'est dur de soigner les animaux.Enfin,ça devrait s'arranger dans les mois à venir,j'ai de gros remplacements,c'est juste un passage difficile de quelques semaines.Et puis on va vendre  quelques trucs pour se renflouer,et tant pis si on regrette.

----------


## catis

c'est le désert ici....en plus il tombait de gros flocons ce matin,qui n'ont pas tenu au sol,heureusement,on est le 4 avril,non?ce n'est pas le printemps?j'ai cru....y'a pus d'saison ma brave dame!!!

----------


## armance

bisous les filles  ::

----------


## catis

oh ouiiii,des bisous...on a froid,les bisous ça rechauffe,non?
Bon ,petite balade de chelsea ce matin qui fait la gueule de voir les autre repartir en grandes balades sans elle,là elle ne comprends pas du tout....
J'ai eu un contact avec béatrice,qui suivais shouki(elle cherche un chariot pour un chien)elle me conseille des massages de la patte opérée....

----------


## catis

ECACESKOI?question à 100 balles....sinon ,les même plus tard,beaucoup plus tard....je sent que je vais me faire jeter....

----------


## Moumoune83

MDR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Avant .... après ....

----------


## catis

ecaceskoi?c'est une chenille que nous préservons depuis des années,le plus beau papillon de france:la grand machaon,bien entendu en voie de disparition,systématiquement zigouillé par les jardiniers.Là sur notre persil.
C'est ça zaussi chez nous...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et nos noeunoeufs de poupoules,y sont pas beaux?Accrochez vous pour en trouver des comme ça dans le commerce,ça aussi c'est de la diversité...on est en train de faire des photos pour notre site internet....ça donne envie,non?

----------


## armance

Très belles photos !! Les œufs (d'escargots comme ceux de poule) sont très photogéniques !! 
Bon puisque que vous zaimez ça je renvoie un panier de bisous pour la bretagne et fan club et Awaï et Chelsea et les grosses!

----------


## Moumoune83

J'ai les mêmes oeufs !!! les Araucanas et Marans font des oeufs superbes !
Mais les araucanas ne pondent pas beaucoup et se reproduisent encore moins... Les messieurs n'arrivent pas à rester sur les dames qui n'ont pas de queue ! c'est épique la repro chez ces cocottes

----------


## catis

pas de queue,parce-que pas de croupion,les araucanas...il y a aussi une autre race,anglaise,les  poules cream legbar qui font des oeufs verts,plus gros,et je crois qu'elles ont un croupion...mais je n'ai que des araucanas...

----------


## vahick

interessant ce cours de cocottes qui ressemble à du chinois ou de l'hébreu pour les néophytes !!!!

----------


## armance

une jolie fifille araucanas  de chez les filles ! :



Marre de l'hiver !
bises

----------


## Moumoune83

je me trompe peut - être, mais il me semble que c'est un gars ... très beau, d'ailleurs !!! ::

----------


## armance

hihi peut être mais Isa nous le confirmera ! je vais regarder dans mes autres photos!
Je pense quand même à une fille car j'avais fait photos des  mâles dont 2 devaient être adoptés car bagarre entre eux!
Voici un des coqs :

----------


## vahick

oh j'avoue que la " beauté "des cocottes !!!!bof bof !!!!aller je vais encore faire envie à certaines qui sont sous la flotte et le mistral !!!!ici grand bleu encore aujourd'hui bien sûr il pleut tt le temps en Bretagne !!!!bon we les copines

----------


## Michèle B

très jolis ces oeufs d'araucanas 

hum ça me donne envie d'avoir 2 ou 3 poules

----------


## manou 85

Eh dis donc, arrêtes de nous rouler dans la farine avec le bo temps !! je vais te demander des photos  parce que ici, il caille, il fait gris bref c'est le mois de novembre 3° ce matin c'est juste comme temps.

Je suis phobique des bêtes à plumes mais sont zolies; j'ai croisé hier un coq faisan paré de ses couleurs magnifique !!

----------


## vahick

je te fais tt de suite des photos manou j'en ai tellement assez du dénigrement systématique de la météo c'est dommage que tu n'aille pas sur skype je tournerai mon ordi vers le ciel !!!! j'ai d'ailleurs la porte gde ouverte et il y a 23° ds mon bureau !!!!mets moi ton adresse mail je ne sais pas mettre les photos sur rescue !!! à tt de suite  ah oui au fait avant que le soleil brille et chauffe il n'y avait aussi que 3° à 8h !!!!

----------


## catis

oui,je confirme,il faisait 2/3 degrés ce matin,il a tout de suite fait soleil,mais ça caillais ferme jusqu'à 11h,ensuite il a commencé à faire bien chaud,et cet aprèm c'etait super beau soleil....enfin je crois catherine parce-que j'ai encore dormis jusqu'à 16h30...mais après 16h30 c'etait magnifique...et comme on avait du boulot en cuisines,on est allées s'enfermées ...suuuuuper!!!faut être con!!!demain,je tond!!!après mon marché ,bien entendu.
Et lundi j'ai une woofeuse qui arrive,je crois qu'il va pleuvoir.Tant pis,on minimottera dans la serre,il y a tout plein de choses à semer...les tomates(30 variétées differentes)les courges,les poivrons,les piments,et j'en passe....
Sinon,ce matin,pendant que j'etais au marché,chelsea a trouvé une grosse merde pour ce rouler dedans,charmante la fifille à sa mémère,non?Cath etait enchantée.Comme elle n'a pas voulut la traumatiser ,elle est sortie avec un seau d'eau chaude,un gant de toilette pour chiens,du schampoing,elle a mis sa main sous sa tête,et elle l'a lavée comme ça,dessus,dessous,le train arrière,les tétés,la tête,et chelsea a adoré,elle n'a rien dit,trop contente de se faire cajoler par cath qui est toujours un peu avare de caresses.
Je pense que dés que j'aurais le dos tourné chelsea ira se rouler dans  des trucs puants histoire de se faire caliner un peu.
je me dis que je devrais peut-être en faire autant?vu qu'elle est aussi avare avec moi... ::  ::

----------


## armance

::

----------


## vahick

qu'est - ce qui te fais rigoler comme ça  armance ???? que nous ayons un beau et chaud soleil !!!!!!hi hi hi !!!!!!

----------


## catis

non,que je pense à ma rouler zaussi dans des trucs puants pour avoir des calins...j'y pense,j'y pense....
bon,je file au marché malgrés le ras le bol  ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

au fait,le premier coq etait notre coq araucana,beau et queue courte.
L'autre coq etait un croisé je ne sais pas trop quoi avec araucana,né chez nous,qui est partis en famille en region parisienne avec 5 poules...voilà...

----------


## manou 85

Voici mon mail : brinamatine@gmail.com car je suis très blonde j'ai pas trouvé, ni cherché non plus la messagerie.
Soirée sympa hier soir.

Ma petite Lola, malgré la vaccination a chopé la rougeole de façon pas banale.
Cela a commencé par un encombrement du nez, puis des bronches, style limite coqueluche et les boutons sont sortis avec une grosse poussée de fièvre flirtant avec les 40° plusieurs jours et maintenant la gratouille . Par contre le toubib fait un signalement auprès de l'école, la nourrice de la petite sœur. 
Elle va bien mieux, nous avons regardé "the voice" entre filles c'est pur bonheur.
J'attend de pattes fermes les photos du petit paradis de Vahick  hi  hi
Vous y croyez, j'arrive donc chez mes enfants, accueil enthousiaste de Skipper le cocker il monte dans ma voiture, il n'a jamais voulu en descendre et ait reparti avec moi : en vacances comme dit mon fils  oups !!

----------


## armance

La verve d'Isa me fait marrer ! De plus on se met bien en image ses phrases !

----------


## vahick

manou les photos sont envoyées tu va voir si je raconte des histoires . les symptômes que tu décrits pour ta p'tite lola sont tt à fait caractéristiques je les avaient appris lors de mon année de puériculture !!!!par contre pas de démangeaisons .j'espère qu'elle va mieux mais elle l'attrapée avec quelqu'un !!! aller va voir mes photos de ciel bleu pour rêver un peu !!!! bises

----------


## vahick

alors isa ta woolfeuse est arrivée ? donc ça travaille !!!! ici il tombe des cordes donc le travail au jardin est au point mort  !!!! dommage y'a du boulot , j'ai trouvé un jardinier il va falloir que je me méfie c'est un dingue de la tronçonneuse !!!!il m'a ratatiné un épineux qui ne fleurira sûrement pas cette année !!!!et inutile de me lever à l'aube heure prévue :9h il est arrivé à 10h20 et pm de nouveau 3/4 d'h après l'heure annoncée !!!bon direction véto , elle veut voir ce que donne le traitement d'awaï pour son coeur , moi je la trouve bien , bon appétit , gros dodos !!!! à+ caresses aux poilus ps au fait manou tu aurai pu dire ici que les photos de samedi ne mentaient pas quand au grd bleu !!!

----------


## manou 85

Oh Yvette  !! tu rouspètes.

Alors c'est vrai Yvette ne baratine pas et soleil brille bien en Bretagne !!!  

C'est vrai que j'étais un peu à l'ouest depuis le début de la semaine car j'ai appris que ma petite fille de 9 ans présente des troubles alimentaires et comportementaux importants.
Suffisamment important pour que la famille consulte un pédo spy : Manon serait trop perfectionniste et gèrerait mal la compétivité de la vie d'une puce de 9 ans : il fo qu'elle soit toujours la première, avec les félicitations des adultes référant que ce soit à l'école, du prof de danse, de l'adulte référant même en réunion de famille; Son copain d'école malade elle se provoque des vomissements et mange très peu.
Ses parents ont eu des pb dans leur couple mais n'en n'ont pas parlé  au docteur.
sa sœur de deux ans de moins est plus du genre l'école j'aime et alors cela TE pose un pb.

deux adorables gamines mais pas facile à tout comprendre.
Sinon il pleut, pleut et demain il pleuvra et soufflera le vent cool !!!
Visite faite ce matin pour l'adoption d'un x caniche blanc par une dame en retraite.
Les escargots copulent ils plus quand il pleut ??
Tu nous diras pour la visite de ta grande peluche ??

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou , je comprends que la santé de ta petite fille te soucie , moi c'est un " grand " de plus de 20aNs qui me tracasse , au moins 3ans qu'il est mal dans sa peau et là aussi il faut chercher dans le désaccord des parents divorcés . merci de te soucier de ma bibiche , la véto l'ea trouvée mieux mais loin d'être parfait , son coeur hélas a encore des ratés donc pas d'émotions , une vie calme , tranquille , j'espère faire encore un bout de chemein avec elle bonne soirée

----------


## manou 85

Ma maman disait petit enfant = petit tourment
Grand enfant = grand tourment.

a partir du moment ou on devient parent cela nous prend les tripes toute notre vie.

C'est ainsi. On les aime.
Bonne soirée. les ouafs viennet de sortir pisser et la maison est trempée. viva le serillière !!!

----------


## catis

oui,quel temps de merd*,ma wwoofeuse est arrivée,charmante,dynamique,parfaite pour remplacer cath qui est à Lyon,et n'ayez pas l'esprit tordu ,je suis une femme fidèle.En plus il semble qu'on va pouvoir se marier,pas le moment de déconner.
On a donc tenté de finir de preparer une serre,on avait fait le dedans hier,et aujourd'hui  on a mis le filet dessus,il est à peine fixé et je pense que le vent et la pluie vont le faire retomber...faire et defaire,c'est toujours faire....on verra demain.Ensuite on a filé cuisiner des escargots jusqu'au soir,voilà,et cath rentre demain...mais on voudrais un beau ciel bleu pour finir de preparer au moins une serres,les escargots attendent d'être lachés....
Sinon,manou,mes escargots sont en batiment,pas dehors,alors qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente,ils s'en fiches et copulent toujours...

----------


## vahick

pas très bavardes les copines !!!! ah !!! je voulais dire au vu de la pub qui s'affiche en ouvrant rescue  un chiot ne se DRESSE pas ce n'est pas un fauve il s'éduque sauf bien sûr si vous voulez le présenter dans un cirque !!!!le français est très précis alors il faut utiliser le bon vocabulaire . merci les pubs !!!! journée très venteuse mais du soleil . bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

et bien voilà,après un super marché ce matin,sans doute grace à la jolie jeune fille qui m'accompagnait,et oui,ça doit jouer sur les ventes,parce-que je vous dis pas le temps  pourris....pluie,vent,voir tempête...
Et bien au retour,direction les parcs,et comme on a finit de monter un parc,et bien nous avons lachés 50000 naissains d'escargots...et voilà,50000 petites crottes à l'assaut de la vie...ils avaient hâte de  se degourdir....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et je file,et je me balade...

----------


## vahick

contente du bon résultat de ton marché isa il fallait pourtant un sacré courage pour affronter ce temps pourri !!!!c'est un peu loupé pour accueillir cathy sous le ciel bleu !!!iaprès ce long repos il va bien finir par arriver ce foutu soleil , les vacanciers commencent à se montrer 
bon marché pour ce dimanche . bises

----------


## catis

des nouvelles?
Et bien ,ma wwoofeuse de choc m'a fait bosser dur,mais ça a payé...
elle est repartie hier soir,les trois serres qu'on voulait monter sont montées,une est même habitée de quelques 60000 escargots(vous avez vu les photos),l'autre de 10000,maintenat on attends les eclosions pour peupler...
La petite serre du labo qu'armance connait bien est aussi montée,on y a mis des petits gris(nos repro petits gris qui ne se reproduisent pas,du coup on les a lachés)pas beaucoup,mais un peu...
on a bossé dur...je vous dis pas,j'ai perdu 4 kgs en 10 jours....
avis aux rondelettes qui veulent suivre un régime,le régime boulot à la ferme est pas mal du tout en ce moment....
On a emmené notre adorable wwoofeuse faire un tour vers le barage de guerledan avec les chiens,avec grosse baignade à la clef et nagé et tout et tout...et re photo de la meute sur la colline,je vous met ça dés que j'ai le temps.
Sinon,chelsea est punnie,encore un mois de restrictions balades,c'est ça quand on fait la fofolle,on cicatrise moins vite...mais elle est quand même venue au barage,on ne peut pas toujours la restreindre,elle deviendrais dingue.
Et hier on a fait le tour du terrain avec ma wwoofeuse,et juste eros et calya,on a laissé tana et chelsea,tana parce-qu'elle vieillit(bientôt 11 ans) et chelsea parce-qu'elle est punie de balades dures...na...
voilà les nouvelles,je retourne dans ma compta...

----------


## vahick

ah contente de ttes ces bonnes nouvelles ça me remonte le moral car la série noire continue avec le départ de mon plus vieil ami , meilleur copain de mon frère et ne voulant pas ajouter à mon chagrin il ne m'avait rien dit de son cancer du poumon découvert en janvier . ça a donc été très brutal pour moi et il me manque bcp . au fait isa la maison l'oréal vient de sortir une crème à la bave d'escargot tu ne peux pas te proposer comme fournisseuse ???? ce n'est pas une blague !!! je viens de rentrer du jardin je suis HS mais j'y retourne  !!! bisous

----------


## Moumoune83

beurkkkkkkkkkkk ! Ne le prends pas mal Isa, mais j'ai déjà pris du sirop Helicidine... alors m'en mettre sur la figure !!!!!!
Surtout que je n'utilise pas cette marque parce qu'ils testent leur produits sur les animaux !!!! ::

----------


## catis

ça dépends,s'ils testent leurs produits sur des escargots,ça tombe bien ,les escargots adorent la bave d'escargot...
je n'ai vraiment pas le temps de vous mettre les photos,mais j'ai hâte,vous allez adorer mes nageurs...

----------


## vahick

eh bien ces photos ? elles st encore à venir ?

----------


## catis

mes pauvres,ce n'est pas demain la veille que j'aurais le temps de les mettre,sans doute en mai,là c'est l'horreur,un travail de dingue et beaucoup de retard,comme il me faut au moins 1/2h pour les instller sur l'ordi,vous allez devoir patienter longtemps,désolée....j'attaque un gros remplacement infirmier dés demain et jusqu'au 5 mai,sans aucun repos...je vais donc être plutôt absente ces temps çi...et bien crevée ensuite...

----------


## vahick

eh bien bon courage isa mais ton banquier va être content !!!! bises

----------


## catis

oui,au moins un heureux!!!
je reviens juste de dépoter 6000 oeufs d'escargots,pour être tranquilou demain...

----------


## armance

faux ton banquier est heureux quand tu es à découvert, car il a du pouvoir sur toi et les aggios sont plus intéressants que les placements! hiihihihihii

bisous aux baveux

----------


## vahick

oui c'est vrai armance mais je n'ai pas l'esprit de la" finance "n'ayant jamais eu à payer des agios je n'y avais pas pensé !!! bonne journée à ttes le soleil brille !!!

----------


## manou 85

Ah les banquiers !!!   

Soleil mais frais ! j'ai une pensionnaire une jeune fille setter gordon une beauté mais cela ne fait pas le bonheur de la Violette qui se conduit comme une purge !!! JUles est ravi  ! une fifille entière en plus du coup cela le ravigote !!! 
Mardi j'emmène le loulou de mon fils pour une verrue, on en profitera pour faire les z'oreilles et les dents.
Va être neuf comme un sou neuf ! le skipper !
Courage Catis mais bon y a qu'avec le boulot qu'on gagne trois sous vite dépenser, imposer d'ailleurs !!!

----------


## vahick

frais le matin mais je vous assure qu'en jardinant j'ai transpiré !!!encore des heures et des jours de travail avant que tout soit propre !!!awaï est ravie que je sois dehors avec elle !!!bonne soirée à ttes

----------


## catis

qui veut du paté de chien?je brade.En l'occurence du paté d'eros et de calya,ça vous dis?
Voilà,ils ont bouffé deux pains destinés à des clients qui prennent leurs paniers chez nous le vendredi soir,mignons,non?
le soleil et lechaleur ne ravigote pas que ceux à manou,ça ravigote aussi les miens,ils sont en pleine forme...mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont soifs!!!!ça va gonfler,non?
C'est vraiment des chiasses ces chiens,voilà ce que j'ai à dire;
Sinon,chelsea boitait bas d'une patte avant,cath a massé avec des huiles essentielles,,massé,massé,elle a adoré,et elle ne boite plus...en fait elle fait mine de boiter pour se faire caliner par cath,je pense que pour moi ce serait mieux que de me rouler dans une bouse,non?je fais mine de boiter pour me faire caliner,on apprends beaucoup à observer ses chiens.
Voilà,j'ai planté 150 batavia blondes,et commencé à planter mon pourpier.Je ne travaillais que le matin aujourd'hui,idem demain,dim,lundi et mardi,ça va aller...après m et s...
je devrais rapidemment planter mes plants qui sont urgents à mettre en terre,il n'y en a encore pas trop...

----------


## Moumoune83

Catis, tu plantes du pourpier pour la salade ou bien comme fleurs d'ornement ? Ici, dans deux mois on en sera envahis et on l'arrache ! On en mange bien un peu en salade, mais cela étouffe toutes les plantations, si on le laisse !

----------


## vahick

ça t'apprendra à mieux nourrir tes toutous !!!! je blague bien sûr et bon courage . bises

----------


## catis

c'est du pourpier doré de printemps,une salade délicieuse...
oui,je ne dois pas assez les nourrir....ni les chevaux,ils etaient chez le voisin ce soir,génial!!!

----------


## catis

bon,cet aprèmj'ai planté plein de salades,j'ai un retards fou,sur mes semis aussi,alors je passe mes rares après midi à la maison à planter,semer....
et demain main,infirmière,grosse tournée,donc grosse sieste ensuite...
Et puis mardi une certaine loi qui emmerde le monde va être votée,j'en suis fort aise,si vous saviez...je vais ecrire au president pour demander que le 23 avril soit une journée fériée,mais juste pour les homos,les autres au boulot...pardon les filles,je m'égare,mais sentir que je vais exister dans ce pays me fait plaisir,vraiment,même si mon choix du mariage est franchement mercantile,pour une bête pension de réversion mutuelle qui n'existe pas actuellement.Et oui,nous pouvons vivre 50 ans ensemble,tout fonder,tout batir à deux,si l'une décède elle n'avait pas droit à la reversion.Certains trouvent celà bien,je leur souhaite plein de mauvaises choses;Les manifs de ces derniers temps m'ont rendu mauvaise,mêchante,aussi conne qu'eux.Voir ces abrutis dans la rue ,auxquel on n'enlèvera rien puisqu'on va se contenter d'avoir les même droits,m'a rendu plus dure envers mes semblables homophobes,racistes et xenophobe.Et oui,ce sont les même en général;
heureusement,mes chiens se fichent pas mal de vivre avec deux filles,ils nous aiment comme nous sommes,sans comprendre, ni se prendre la tête,juste de l'amour pour nous.Si les humains êtaient plus bêêêtes et moins cons,on vivrais mieux,je vous le dis...

----------


## manou 85

Je me suis arrêtée à la décision que le vote était passé à l'assemblée puis que le sénat était OK;
En panne de téloche, depuis je découvre ses dérives.
quel monde de c.ns !
Comme si cela enlevait le pain de la bouche. Si le mariage leur déplait il fallait que le PACS amène les mêmes droits. et c'était réglé tout le monde était OK.
Il y a des choses tellement plus importantes en ce moment d.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me suis arrêtée à la décision que le vote était passé à l'assemblée puis que le sénat était OK;
En panne de téloche, depuis je découvre ses dérives.
quel monde de c.ns !
Comme si cela enlevait le pain de la bouche. Si le mariage leur déplait il fallait que le PACS amène les mêmes droits. et c'était réglé tout le monde était OK.
Il y a des choses tellement plus importantes en ce moment dans ce monde dingo.

----------


## vahick

oui il aurait fallu mettre un avenant au pacs et tt le monde était content les anti comme les pour!!! quelle belle journée on se serait cru en été tellement il faisait doux et la nature en profite ça y est tous  les arbres sont verts avec l'arrivée des vacanciers . bon dimanche .

----------


## catis

je ne suis pas d'accords avec vous,les filles,un avenant au pacs n'aurait rien changé au fait qu'une partie de la population etait traité differemment que l'autre,avec des mots différents,je sais,je pinaille sur les mots,mais je pense que lorsqu'on cède sur les mots ça veut dire qu'on cède sur la chose,et que des mots différents ça veut dire un respect différent,je dirais un irrespect de l'autre.Je ne me suis jamais sentie respectée.Jamais entière dans mon existence de couple.Je ne me suis jamais sentie en danger,juste différente.Le suis-je vraiment?Là est le fond de la question.
En effet,mon couple est-il différent des autres couples?
Les anti pensent que oui.Personnellement je pense que tous les couples sont différents,tous.Et qu'ils sont pourtant tous identiques.Pour ceux et celles qui ont eux plusieurs vies de couples,ça a été à chaque fois different.Et pourtant,c'est toujours pareil....et oui,on est tous pareils et c'est bon de l'ecrire dans une loi,c'est bon de le jeter à la face du monde ,même si ça gène.C'est bon de l'entendre dire,de pouvoir le faire.Un avenant au Pacs n'aurait pas  produit le même effet,nous serions restés différents,ce que nous ne sommes pas.
Je n'espérait pas vivre celà un jour.Je suis heureuse d'avoir vêcu jusque là et de le vivre.C'est une revolution pour nous.Et cette revolution là,même si elle tombe sur un monde en deroute,même si elle tombe à un moment ou ça semble bien futile de s'attarder sur ce genre de choses,c'est une bonne revolution.
Je suis une anar convaincue,je ne crois pas à la politique et aux hommes qui la mêne,mais  ce chef d'etat là a tenu une promesse que je pensais ne jamais voir tenue,et je l'en remerçie,car cette loi me fait chaud au coeur.
J'ai ardemment planté ce soir...j'ai donc 150 plants de batavia blondes,150 plants de pourpier,150 plants de batavia rouge,150 plants de coriandre(que c'est bon,la coriandre...toute mon enfance tunisienne me reviens aux naseaux...)de plantés.
Demain,après mon boulot et lasieste je planterais des sucrine 150 plants,puis des cotes de bettes,et là c'est 600 plants,ça se complique...
Et je parle pas de la tondeuse,de la compta qui traine,il y a du boulot pour 10...mais je mesens légère....
Et puis,j'ai quand même bien moins mal au dos depuis la thalasso,vraiment,c'est super,j'ai parfois mal,mais rien à voir...
Quant à chelsea,cooool,elle ne boite plus,et va très bien,elle recommencera à boiter quand elle voudra un ti massage de cath...elle adoooore...enfin,elle adore le massage,mais moins les huiles essentielles dont elle se retrouve tartinée....vous la verriez foncer se rouler dans l'herbe tellement qu'elle pue!!!! ::

----------


## manou 85

Tu parles qu'avec leur pif ils sentent bien plus que nous.

C'est clair que beaucoup de pays se mettent au mariage pour tous.
L'égalité, le pouvoir des mots.
j'ai plusieurs couples hétéro qui sont pacsés avec ou sans enfants qui eux pensent que la mariage c'est un "vieux machin" mais que le PCS a des lacunes et qu'il n'est pas égalitaire ni sur le patrimoine ni sur la reversion.
BOn courage pour demain.
Je vais séparer mes punaises qui se cherchent.
Bonne nuit !!!

----------


## catis

mais eux ont le choix de se marier ou pas...pas moi...

----------


## vahick

EH BIEN LES COPINES on va se plaindre d'avoir trop chaud !!!! chez vous zossi ?

----------


## catis

oh non,c'est trop bon de crever de chaud...j'ai fait 4 jours de remplacement,plus que 4 puis un jour de repos...puis re 5 jours,je vais être crevée,mais de voir les comptes remonter me rassure,on a deux subaru en rade pour embrayage foutu,et pas un sous pour reparer...ni pour racheter une autre voiture,ce qu'il faudrait faire,en fait,vu l'âge de nos tutures...16 ans pour l'une,15 pour l'autre...et du coup je roule en AX de 1995,c'est vous dire....
pour le temps,dommage,il va pleuvoir vendredi,et on va perdre 10 degrés...c'est moche,dernier beau jour demain...
sinon,j'ai commencé à tondre et à donner un peu d'herbe aux chevaux,leur bonheur du printemps...
bon,je file au lit,demain levé 4h...bises,les filles...

----------


## vahick

alors manou comment va ta rougeoleuse ? guérie j'espère . as - tu tes petits pour les vacances .?bon courage isa  bises à tt le monde

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !!! 

La rougeoleuse va beaucoup mieux, j'ai l'impression qu'elle grandit à  grande vitesse, ses dents de devant repoussent et elle retrouvent son joli sourire.  elle est en vacances et les cousines, cousins descendent nous voir pendant une dizaine de jours, c'est dire l'ecxitation, on sera tous réunis cela n'arrive pas tous les jours.
Manquera que la femme de mon plus jeune fils mais nous manquera t elle ???
SKipper a été opéré mardi de sa verrue sur la joue, la véto en a profité pour le détartrer et lui nettoyer à fond les oreilles.
bref un skip tout neuf.
Je ne veux pas lui mettre une collerette car il est mal voyant et je crains que cela provoque une baguarre.
Là on est jeudi et il commence à se gratter, pour l'instant le pansement est en place, je pense le changer mais ne sait pas koi mettre sur ses fils pour éviter la gratouille.
Tlm profite du soleil, les chiens blancs bronzent et cela fait un bien fou à nos nonos.
Bon courage aux travailleuses

----------


## catis

bon,il fait super beau,j'esperais la pluie(des escargots à lacher,des salades à arroser..)
du coup j'ai tourné la terre pour les patates,et oui,un jour de repos,on ne va pas arrêter...
Chelsea va super bien,on fait encore attention,mais elle va  à la rivière deux fois par jour se baigner,le bonheur pour elle!je sais qu'il faudrait encore la garder en laisse,mais elle deviens dingue à rester enfermée quand les autres vont à la rivière,alors elle viens aussi...
promis,je met les photos promises dans la  journée....

----------


## catis

et une photo de famille!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

eros qui pique le baton de tana,tout en nageant....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il est pas fier avec son baton?volé?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

un tas de chiens...dans l'etang...

----------


## catis

et ça cé koi?un auroch?

----------


## vahick

super ces photos isa , merci c'est tjrs un plaisir de voir des poilus si heureux !!!!tu sais pour chelsea c'est très bon la natation pour remuscler la papatte . ici aussi le ciel est patagé entre le soleil et des pompons blancs . j'ai déjà bien travaillé au jardin , j'ai depuis plus d'un mois des tulipes de la torche ( près du guilvinec )sublimes et comme j'ai mélangé hatives , mi hatives ,tardives ,très tardives ( eh oui il y a tt ça )j'en ai encore pour un bon moment !!!!au fait s'il y en a parmi vous qui sont interessée par ces tulipes hollandaises qui poussent si joliment en bretagne , le prix est dérisoire par rapport aux jardineries genre 150 les 10!!!je pourrai vous en envoyer en septembre . bon je grignote et j'y retourne . bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

et ça c'est mon leo....leroi des chats...

----------


## armance

Vous avez de drôles de poilus dans vos bois!! Il vient d'où cet auroch ?
Les chevaux vont bien ? Le départ de l'un d'eux a t'il changé les relations entre eux?
Bisous à Léo Doudoune etc. 
J'ai des soucis de véhicule encore ... je cherche une pompe à injection pour mon Transporte WW de 93 ! 
J'aimerais bien bouger!
bises

----------


## catis

"Transmet le bonjour de Jaspée a toutes nos copines sur le post !!"
j'ai reçu un mot doux de jaspée ,je vous transmet juste ce qui vous regarde,le reste est entre nous,na!!!

Je reviens d'une journée de formation!!!et oui,un jour de repos,je file en formation,et demain reinfirmière!!!suuuuper!!!formation sur les plantes bio indicatrices,passionnant!!!sinon,elle nage pas bien ma rott sauvage?!

----------


## vahick

eh eh !!! moi zossi j'ai des contacts avec jaspée c'est ma copine !!!! encore une belle journée , bien travaillé au jardin !!!!bonne soirée et courage aux travailleuses . bises

----------


## armance

Bonne journée filles et fanclub bossez pas trop ! Bon 1er Mai

----------


## vahick

alors armance quand viens- tu en Bretagne ? nous avons encore un joli ciel bleu aujourd'hui !!!!il est réparé ton "transporteur" ?

----------


## catis

je vous remet une bête prehistorique pour la peine,enfin deux en fait,mais faut les voir,sont timides ces bêtes là....

----------


## vahick

mais oû as- tu trouvé ces bestiaux  isa ? au fait je me fais un plaisir sans nom pour vous dire que nous avons eu ici encore une journée superbe ,il y a encore 22° au soleil couchant je crois bien que ce n'est pas le cas pour toutes !!!! bonne soirée les copines

----------


## catis

ben,ici aussi il fait super beau....mais je suis désolée,j'espère la pluie,j'ai des escargots à lacher...et c'est mieux sous la pluie,et des salades à arroser....corne d'auroch!!!!

----------


## armance

Isa ... j'ai demandé des news des chevaux...qu'en est 'il ?

bises
Je cherche toujours pompe à injection!

----------


## catis

pour les chevaux c'est bof,les filles sans handy c'est la galère,bagarres,coups de pieds,à savoirqui va prendre le poste de chef,et la pauvre neptune qui s'en prend plein la gueule....c'est pas le top,mon vieux pépère etait le pillier du groupe.Il nous manque à toutes beaucoup.

----------


## vahick

alors manou la maison a retrouvé son calme après les vacances de tes petits ? déjà bcp de touristes ( trop) par ici ils auront eu un super beau temps .bon dimanche à ttes

----------


## catis

Bon,une bonne nouvelle,nous avons enfin reçu la carte d'identification de chelsea au nom de cath,suuuper,on critiquais eric,mais c'est bien la SCC qui déconne...donc notre louloute est en règle....
Sinon,une autre bonne nouvelle,il fait super beau,on entamme notre quatrième semaine sans pluie...bientôt le desastre de la sécheresse...
encore une,nous avons reçu deux ruches avec tout plein de copines butineuses,génial,on va avoir plein de legumes et de fruits.
Une moins bonne,tana a bien du mal à marcher,j'ai dû la porter pour remonter de balade à la rivière,elle est bien bloquée,c'est terrible.Elle ne parvenais pas à sortir du ruisseau,j'ai dû sauter à l'eau pour la sortir,puis je suis montée chercher une voiture pour la remonter....donc metac**,et on surveille!!!

----------


## vahick

eh oui le beau temps continue mais une bonne nouvelle cette nuit le jardin a été un petit peu arrosé la terre est désséchée et demanderait une petite averse ttes les nuits !!!oh désolée pour tana mais elle commence à être agée pour un léo !!!nos grosses peluches ne vivent pas bien vielles mon " record" ma vahick qui malgré une sale maladie ( genre sclérose en plaques ) est allée à 1mois de ses 12ans .bien sûr jusqu'à 10ans elle a eu un traitement !!! bon courage les filles

----------


## manou 85

Eh oui !! retour au calme après une semaine de pur plaisir.

La preuve en image.


Manon, Lisa, Erin Alessandro, Juliette. Lola.

Alessandro est le premier garçon de la maman de Matt, mais il fait partie de la bande pour mon plus grand plaisir.
Les petites en sont fanes et lui est super sympa avec toutes les filles.
Mes trois fils étaient là et mon ainé a eu une super nouvelle : viré de chez Darty après 14 ans d'ancienneté car trop gros salaire........harcelé, déplacé pour le démotiver cela c'est fini par un licenciement  d'un commun accord......il vient de retrouver une place équivalente mais plus près de chez lui !! 

Donc on a fait la fête doublement.
Pov Tania, privée de grande ballade qui va devoir faire mollo. Ils vieillissent vite nos grands formats.
Pleins de papouilles à elle, ainsi qu'à la féroce rottoto.
Bonne journée les filles !! je retourne à mon repassage...

----------


## vahick

sympa cette joyeuse équipe manou ne manque que le p'tit dernier !!!! je ne savais pas que tu " frisais " mon record de 9 petits enfants mais c'est vrai que j'ai aussi un enfant de plus mais c'est vrai aussi que je compte ma belle étoile . voilà le ciel bien gris et menaçant les escargots vont fêter ça !!!!le jardin aussi nous avions entamé la 4ème semaine de beau temps !!! tiens moi zossi au repassage !!!!

----------


## catis

Oui,4 semaines  sans eau,et pour l'instant,rien n'est tombé,pas une goutte,même la nuit passée....
Tana va un peu mieux,elle remarche avec le metaca*.Mais elle a du mal à se mettre en position pipi popo...elle tombe sur le derrière....d'ici demain ça ira mieux avec une bonne nuit de repos,pas question de la perdre notre mémée,on va la porter s'il faut...
Vous m'auriez vu la porter hors du ruisseau,et la trainer jusqu'au chemin en portant l'arrière avec mon pull,pas triste...elle etait bien fière de remonter en voiture et pas les autres...Na!!!
elle s'est sans doute fait mal en descendant se baigner au ruisseau,parce-qu'elle allait bien jusqu'à l'eau,et là,crac....mais bon,elle remarche,difficilement,mais elle remarche...

----------


## vahick

bon courage isa c'est triste de voir nos louloutes en difficulté ,fin pm j'ai fait faire une petite balade à awaï mais ce soir je la trouve bien fatiguée ça ne donne pas le moral !!!!ici une petite averse c'est mieux que rien mais j'espère que le beau temps sera de retour demain matin pour continuer au jardin !!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

chouette!quelques gouttes.....

----------


## Moumoune83

Mais il y a des coins où ils ne manquent pas d'eau !!!
Un p'tit massage aux huiles essentielles pour Tana ?

----------


## catis

le problême,c'est que je crains une polyneuropathie...et là c'est lapoisse,les huiles essentielles en massages ne peuvent pas grand chose....je vais sans doute aller à l'ecole veto jeudi si ça ne va pas mieux...

----------


## Moumoune83

C'est quoi ce truc ???? il y a vraiment des tas de m....es que peuvent choper nos loulous... je vais regarder ce que c'est !

J'ai trouvé... c'est en plus spécial Léos...

Il y a une thèse véto complète qui parle du sujet :
http://theses.vet-alfort.fr/telecharger.php?id=104
Mais je ne reconnais pas les symptômes dans ce que tu as décrit !

----------


## catis

si,ça fait un moment qu'elle lève parfois bizarrement la patte en balade,elle tousse,halète,j'avais bien remarqué...le seul hic,c'est qu'elle se paralyse d'un coup,ça fait plutôt nerf pincé...du coup je ne sais pas,elle s'est peut-être juste fait mal...dans ce cas un ethiopathe serait bien venu....reste à en trouver un potable par ici....pas gagné....enfin,on verra ce qu'il en est demain...mais je suis d'une nature inquiète,surtout pour ma tana d'amour...

----------


## catis

Tana va mieux ce matin,elle est sortiepipi et tout,puis rentrée,encore raide,mais elle marche!
hier soir je lui ai donné un tramado* LP 100 en prime,ça semble profitable!
J'ai envoyé un mail à une ostheopathe canine sur quimperlé,on verra si elle peut l'améliorer...de toutes façons avec les fériés,ce sera pas avant demain ou après???

----------


## catis

tana va plutôt mieux,elle tombe moins sur le derrière,marche mieux,ce n'est pas bien folichon,mais plutôt rassurant après deux jours de metac** et un tramad**.
on se préparait à lui acheter un chariot,on connait l'adresse,mais non,ce ne sera pas encore nécessaire,je pense....
Sinon,il pleut un peu,c'est bien pour le jardin....

----------


## vahick

alors comment va tana ce matin ? du mieux j'espère mais c'est 10ans qu'elle a non? si c'est bien son âge elle est ds la classe des " vénérables " si c'est la maladie dont tu parles il ne semble pas avoir de traitement ce serait génétique !!!! bon courage .Bises

----------


## catis

tana va mieux,elle se lève volontier,peut faire de petites balades correctes,et j'ai une ostheopathe qui viens la voir demain soir.Elle est toujours raide,mais elle se deplace,parce-que porter une mémère pareille,pas facile...
tana est née le 2/10/2002;elle va avoir 11 ans debut octobre,oui,c'est une venerable;mais en forme...Elle s'est fait mal dans le ruisseau,je soupçonne eros de lui avoir sauté dessus et fait mal,une vrai brute ce couillon...on verra ce que va dire l'ostheopathe demain soir et si elle arrive à l'ameliorer...voilà...

----------


## vahick

aller on croise les doigts pour que l'ostéo ait un remède !!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

voilà ,tana viens de passer une heure avec une jeune ostheopathe charmante.
Elle s'est tout laissé faire,debout,sur le dos,la tête à l'envers,un amour.Elle a pu la manipuler autant qu'elle voulait.
Donc tana a fait une belle torsion,elle en avait le bassin déplacé.Tout a été remis en place.
La visite etait bien utile pour notre mamie.Même indispensable vu le cas...elle a à peine un pu d'arthrose et ça n'expliquait pas le problême.Elle pense que si on n'avait rien fait,elle se serait reparalysé dans quelques semaines ou quelques mois,avec alors peu d'espoir  de guerison,alors que là elle va remarcher comme avant,donc comme une mémée,mais une mémée qui marche...
Voilà...on a fait ce qu'il fallait.Pour une fois.

----------


## vahick

AH QUE VOIL0 UNE BONNE NOUVELLE vous devez être soulagée et votre mèmère aussi souffrir quand on ne peut pas expliquer où on a mal c'est pas drôle . je suis heureuse pour vous mais il va falloir empêcher les gros chahuts !!!bonne soirée ;

----------


## catis

et faire la brouette,si elle se fait mal,il faut faire la brouette pour la remettre,quand même....c'est plus de son âge de faire la brouette,quand même,pôôôve mémée...

----------


## catis

tana a eu droit à deux balades au ruisseau,une hier et une ce matin,bien contente d'y retourner ,elle a bien cru que c'etait finit....mais sous surveillance rapprochée....au pied,pas bouger...elle courrait presque les deux fois pour y aller,j'ai dû la freiner ,bon signe...
Donc,elle descend et remonte sans problême la cote,elle marche bien..je dois le dire,j'ai vraiment eu peur quand c'est arrivé,peur de la perdre bêtement pour une paralysie,je la vois tellement comme une jeunette;
sinon,cath se mouchait devant chelsea qui la regardait avec insistance,du coup,cath prend son mouchoir en papier,le roule  pointu,le fourre dans chaque narine de chelsea qui a trouvé ça bien rigolo...je medis ,quand,même,on n'aurait jamais osé faire un truc pareil à shoukette...ou alors à nos risques et perils...elle est vraiement mignonne cette chelsea,un amour.

----------


## Moumoune83

C'est pas de la maltraitance ça, envers une rottottote ??? ::

----------


## catis

si,cath lui fourre son mouchoir dans les nawwwines...elle adooore!je ne suis pas certaine qu'elle se serait laissée manipulé comma tana par une ostheopathe,mais pour le reste on a le droit de la maltraiter...
Si vous saviez comme elle m'aime cette louloute,elle n'a d'yeux que pour moi,mais bon,à part rehausser mon ego,c'est plutôt envahissant comme amour,je ne peux pas faire trois pas sans l'avoir dans les pieds...au risque de tomber au sol...
Sinon,je suis bien embêtée pour les canes,elles se font sans cesse attaquer par les poules,je vais devoir leur faire un poulailler séparé,et j'ai guère de fric pour acheter du bois actuellement,elle vont finir par se faire tuer....je vais essayer de bricoler avec mes bois qui trainent et mes palettes,pour leur faire quelque chose de potable.Là,j'ai fait un enclos temporaire dans l'enclos,mais le risque c'est que le renard passe pendant la nuit,elles ne sont plus dans la zone securisée,et avec l'herbe qui pousse je crains que mes clotures electriques soient insuffisantes,dés demain je vais tondre sous la cloture...
la dernière cane de mes voisins s'est fait bouffée dans la journée,dans la cour et devant les chiennes.Je vous dis pas,dés que j'ai laché lulla elle a filé derrière ,elle avait tout vu.Quand j'ai vu les plumes,je leur ai demandé de me montrer,et les deux m'ont emmené la ou la cane a été tuée,elles avaient bien trouvé...Il reste un pauvre gros canard tout seul,bien malheureux sans copine.Bonne chasseuses lula et samba,il suffirait qu'il les laissent en liberté et ses volailles ne seraient jamais touchées.Pas moyen de lui faire comprendre,elles vont se sauver pour lui,bien sur,après une vie attachées là.Elles iraient ou?à part chez nous? enfin...

----------


## vahick

c'est sûr que lulla et samba trouveraient sans problème votre asile où elles sont calinées , bien nourries !!!ça fait bizarre de penser que les volailles ne sont pas en sécurité à vivre loin de la nature on oublie qu'il y a encore des animaux sauvages qui tuent pour se nourrir et vivre .doucement les balades avec votre éclopée !!!! bonne soirée .

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles, suis en auvergne et pas connectée depuis quelques jours... Suis ravie de voir que l'ostéo a fait du super boulot avec Tana, et que la troupe se porte bien 
Dommage pour les cannes, que ces gentilles poupoules attaquent. 
Le monde des animaux est parfois difficile aussi mais la méchanceté n'y est pour rien, des pratiques de survie, pas élevées ensemble...
C'est donc apparu avec le temps?
bisous

----------


## catis

oui,c'est très récent,je ne sais pas pourquoi,tout le monde est bien nourrit,je ne comprends pas.Je vais leur faire un coin tranquille à elles dans la journée.
Bon ,je file leur ouvrir,elles sont enfermées dans leur niche...

----------


## vahick

eh bien armance quand aurons nous ta visite ? il a fait un après - midi superbe avec un grand soleil ,après la grisaille de la semaine dernière ça fait du bien et j'ai super bien bossé au jardin sous l'oeil interessé d'awaï elle guette les batons pour jouer comme un chiot la vieille mémère !!!

----------


## vahick

alors la volaille a fait la paix ? mais j'y pense les canes utilisent - elles la piscine ? bonne journée à ttes

----------


## vahick

quel silence !!!j'espère que personne n'a de problème mais que tt le monde profite du beau temps pour lézarder ou bosser j'ai fui le soleil tt à l'heure j'avais vraiment trop chaud pour biner la météo comme d'habitude débloque complètement . bonne journée les filles

----------


## armance

Peut être dans la 1ère quinzaine de Juin mais pas sur!
bisous

----------


## catis

coucou les filles,on va bien,mais on maraiché toute la journée,semé,planté,minimotté,semé,enfin,voilà,on a profité du grand beau soleil de cette journée pour avancer notre travail...
Pourles canes,elles sont  enfermées dans une petite parcelle,et la piscine, n'y est pas,il faut que je la vide et la  déplace,ça va venir,mais là pas du tout le temps.Du coup elles se baignent dans un seau...

----------


## vahick

ah contente d'avoir des nouvelles mais tu n'as pas dù voir mon mail isa je t'ai joint une photo du jardin et d'awaï qui s'était mise à l'ombre .
bonne nuit les filles je suis HS avec des heures de jardinage !!!!

----------


## michele

Bonjour tout le monde !!

je vs suis mais pas trop de temps pour mettre un ptit mot !! 
je suis bloquée ..un kiste entre les vertèbres et le nerf sciatique .....aie aie aie !! je dois faire une infiltration ds un premier temps ...opération si ça ne s'arrange pas !!
bon voilà pr les mauvaise nouvelles ..passons aux bonnes ...g Rose en FA depuis 15 jours ...la pauvre vivait sur le toit d'un garage , le mec n'en voulant plus l'a balancé à terre ...merci aux voisin de ns avoir alerté !!

----------


## michele

c un amour de fifille qui a déjà trouvé des adoptants , je viens de la faire stériliser ..elle me quittera vers le 10 Juin pour Montpellier  :Smile:  elle va me manquer longtemps encore celle là  :Frown: 

et voici les trois petits bouts que g récupéré lundi arrivant tout droit de l'ile de la Réunion ..en FA chez moi jusqu'à leur adoption !

la derniere c sur l'ile avec la maman deux filles et un ptit mâlou ....ça bouge à la maison !!

je vous souhaite pleins de bonnes choses ...à la prochaine !!! Kénavo

----------


## Moumoune83

ah, des petits "royal bourbons" !!! typiques de là bas !
Bravo pour leur FA !

----------


## catis

super!non mais,comment peut-on faire vivre un chien sur un toit de garage,je suppose au soleil,au vent,à la pluie,vraiment,il y en a à qui on devrait faire pareil.../
J'ai ta photo dans le mail mon yvette ,mais pas vraiment le temps de la poster,ça ne va pas tarder...il pleut à nouveau,je suis super contente,je vais ENFIN pouvoir lacher mes ti derniers dans les parcs,et voui,j'attendais la pluie,moi....

----------


## Moumoune83

Et bien tu aurais dû être dans le Var !!! un mois de pluie en une journée hier ! On s'est levés cette nuit, tellement ça tombait, on se demandait ce qui se passait ! Les ruisseaux qui sont complètement secs l'été sont des torrents.... énormes.
Il ne faut pas nous dire qu'il manquera de l'eau cet été !!! ::

----------


## catis

mais là ce serait trop,pour les cagouilles il faut une petite pluie crachineuse bretonne,comme en ce moment,je viens d'aller balader les chiens et je reviens juste humide,donc moins que les chiens qui ont tous sauté dans le ruisseau,même tana,que j'autorise à nouveau à se baigner,mais sous surveillance,et quand je dis"tu sors de là",elle sort...donc petite pluie fine très bretonne,j'ai donc laché mes 10/12000 derniers petits dans les parcs...les grosses pluies,c'est la galère,les petits escargots se noient....mais ça arrive rarement en bretagne,heureusement...
Chelsea a fait sa fofolle dingue,sauté partout,je vais me passer d'une autre radio et économiser 50 euros,elle va très bien cette petite merdeuse....
Donc on a le retour de michèle,toujours soutiens de famille nombreuse en transit,c'est bien...

----------


## catis

voilà la photo de la belle awai à l'ombre des fleurs....chez vahick.

----------


## vahick

merci isa mais en revoyant cette photo je réalise qu'il faut " deviner" awaï !!!!bah on voit en ts cas que nous bénéficions d'un temps plus clément que le reste du pays !!! oh pas le gd bleu ts les jours mais aujourd'hui encore de petites  éclaircies qui vont me permettre de continuer à jardiner !!!! bonne journées à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !!! 

Ta clématite est superbe !! la mienne est morte........heureusement la bigorne se plait et prospère. Awai est discrete  

alors, ici temps gris de chez griset bien sur huidité, pluie ,  bref cela jour sur lemoral et heureusement Yvette balance des mails rigolos, tendres et cela me plait bien.
Les poilus sont en forme.
Ma petite fille se plaint que je ne vienne pas les voir avec son Skipper (mdr la tête de sa mère) je lui dis bah casse ta tirelire : elle file dans sa chambre et revient avec 50 cts d'euros.
A ce prix je le garde le pèpère !!!!
Elle me dit mais il est tout mis à neuf !!! oui mais il me manque.
Je lui mènerais la semaine prochaine pour une visite éclair mais je crois qu'il va remonter dans la canimobile rapido...pas fou....
Voilà le week end de la pentecôte qui se termine et le reste de la semaine risque pas de s'amélirer.
Mercredi je vais à L'isle d'Elle manger avec un couple de copains de la Rp installés eux aussi en Vendée.
bonne soirée.

----------


## catis

re voilou manou,super...ben moi j'ai jardiné tout l'aprèm....semé des panais,puis des panais,quelques carottes rondes au milieu,puis des panais,puis des scorsonère,puis des betteraves crapaudines,puis des panais,voilà,demain j'aurais sans doute un peu mal au dos,mais j'ai bien semé....
Sinon,à midi,chelsea me regarde,s'approche,l'air de rien...puis me saute dessus!!!je veux dire me saute dans les bras,je me suis retrouvée avec une chelsea intégralement grimpée sur mes genoux,en train de me lêcher partout!!!si c'est pas de l'amour,ça!!!!cath a pris des photos,je vous met ça dés que j'ai 5 minutes.

----------


## vahick

comme tjrs contente d'avoir des nouvelles et d'échanger avec vous toutes , je n'ai pas bcp de monde avec qui discuter !!!!
j'ai plusieurs clématites de différentes couleurs , elles semblent mortes l'hiver mais elles ne sont qu'en sommeil !!!!j'ai aussi 2 bigognes 
une très vieille et une " gamine" d'un an ..oui c'est en revoyant la photo que j'ai réalisé qu'on ne voyait pas bcp awaï mais c'était pour montrer le beau soleil nettement plus discrêt aujourd'hui mais pas de pluie dont jardinage comme ts les jours !!! bonne soirée les copines

----------


## vahick

on attend les photos des calins de la féroce rott !!!!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les copines juste un coucou pour celles démoralisées par leur météo ici superbe journée , ma fille a passé 2 h à la plage ce matin avec ses bambins et moi en p'tite tenue j'ai transpiré tant et plus à jardiner. ok ça vous indiffère c'était seulement pour vous montrer combien la Bretagne est décriée  na !!! bonne nuit

----------


## catis

voui,j'ai maraiché toute la journée,j'espère la pluie en fait,mais elle ne viens pas....c'est dommage,si quelqu'un veut envoyer un peu d'eau chez moi je suis preneuse....juste chez moi,pour pas derranger les copines bretonnes....

----------


## vahick

mais je veux bien un peu de pluie ....la nuit je suis obligée d'arroser tt ce que je plante !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Deux journées avec le soleil mais un vent frais.
9° ce matin, c'est peu.
hier, je suis allée à l'Ile d'Elle, chez des amis j'ai passé une déicieuse journée à évoquer nos frasques de trentenaires, un vrai régal.
de plus leur piscine est chauffée ce qui n'a pas dérangée la bombasse si Mum y va pourquoi pas moi.
heureusement, il y a des marches pour sortir l'est dingo cette fifille !!!
Je désherbe mais sui pas motivée du tout..........je ne suis pas prête pour l'appartement mais l'exterieur me saoule... 
BOn courage et biz à vous toutes.

----------


## vahick

salut manou moi non plus je n'envisage pas un appart !!!!qu'est- ce que je ferai de mes journées si pas de jardin qui pourtant m'épuise mais zossi quelle satisfaction de contempler mon travail !!!! là c'est la pleine floraison de ma dizaine de rhodos et de ma quinzaine d'azalées et ils sont sympa ils fleurissent un peu décalés alors j'en profite longtemps .encore une journée sympa le ciel se partage entre bleu et blanc . bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

voilà,j'ai eu quelques gouttes ce matin,donc juste chez moi,super....et maintenant grand beau soleil....et oui les filles,un jardin c'est bien,mais c'est un sacré boulot,même petit...je vois chez mon père,c'est du boulot alors que c'est tout petit.

----------


## catis

ce matin j'etais ennervée alors j'ai mis un petit mot sur le post"ça vous broute sévère":un petit copié collé rien que pour vous:
Je vais le dire ce qui me broute sévère et me fait très mal:ce sont ces extrémistes qui descendent dans la rue le dimanche pour lutter contre une loi qui ne leur enlève rien,qui ne va rien changer à leur vie,et qui ne servira même pas à les rendre moins co**.
Et que ces même extrémistes descendent dans la rue pour lutter contre les musulmans islamistes integristes.On devrait leur acheter une glace car ce sont les même.Avec les même principes religieux stupides et arriérés.
Ce sont les même aussi qui descendent dans la rue pour se plaindre des chiens "dangereux".Alors que ce sont leurs gosses qui les dressent au combat,pour faire plus fort,plus virils,pour bouffer des noirs,ou des arabes.C'est ça aussi l'extrème droite.Des bons petits blancs,bien de chez nous.
Alors,aujourd'hui je suis aussi heureuse car un très beau film a gagné la palme d'or hier soir,"la vie d'adèle",joli pied de nez à tous ces intolerants.Et j'emmerde tous ces abrutis car je suis lesbienne et heureuse de pouvoir bientôt me marier.Sans rien oter à personne.Si je décède ma compagne de 16 ans de vie commune aura même une pension de réversion,normal,non?pour eux non.
voilà ma pensée du jour.

----------


## manou 85

Salut Catis !! 

Je regardais la télé, hier et j'ai été navrée de l'ampleur prise par cette manif
Les personnes que je côtoient sont aussi très violents, en paroles.

Heureusement, que cette loi restera d'actualité et qu'il n'y aura pas de retour en arrière.
Les C..s n'aiment pas la nouveauté.

----------


## armance

J'ai honte de cette France qui se mobilise contre une loi humaniste et égalitaire et qui ne retire effectivement rien à personne!!!!!

Compte tenu de l'état de notre planète, ça se saurait si le monopole familial "hétérosexuel" était un modèle d'amour d'harmonie et une garantie de bonheur!
Plein de peuplades en Asie ou Afrique ont des modèles familiaux et d'éducation très différents du nôtre et sont dans la non violence et l'amour.

Il faudrait un permis pour faire des enfants, comme pour détenir des animaux ...

Je le redis les droits associés au mariage servent à la protection mutuelle des conjoints et des enfants du couple. 

Honte à notre pays que le monde entier regardait comme précurseur des égalités et avancées sociales...
Pays de beaufs qui souhaite garder le droit de cuissage, la naissance d'un enfant/10 d'un père insoupçonné, où règne l'inceste, le droit de frapper sa conjointe et ses lardons ? Non c'est dépassé nous sommes dans le rien : les pères perdent leur autorité (comme si seuls les hommes devaient en avoir!), les femmes luttent pour tout combiner les enfants se construisent sur internet où rien n'est inaccessible alors c'est quoi le modèle?

Laissez les gens s'aimer et se protéger... En ces temps difficiles exclure une fois de plus une minorité, peut amener son cortège de dérives et cibler une population qui aimerait se fondre et vivre tranquille comme tout un chacun!
En refusant cette loi on reste dans le rejet de l'autre et ses différences : de là à marginaliser tous ceux qui ne sont pas dans la norme majoritaire...on a vu ce que ça donne de focaliser l'attention et les soucis d'un pays en temps de crise sur une partie de la population.

*Manifestez contre les banques, les paradis fiscaux, les tricheurs, la surconsommation, la destruction par nos soins de notre belle planète et de sa biodiversité, la cruauté, l'injustice, la Syrie...Ça ne manque des vrais sujets d'indignation !!!*

_Punaise les filles moi qui n'a pas été à un seul mariage de ma vie, je ferai une exception pour vous si vous m'invitez !


__PS_ : ça va mieux en le disant

----------


## catis

> Salut Catis !! 
> 
> Je regardais la télé, hier et j'ai été navrée de l'ampleur prise par cette manif
> Les personnes que je côtoient sont aussi très violents, en paroles.
> 
> Heureusement, que cette loi restera d'actualité et qu'il n'y aura pas de retour en arrière.
> Les C..s n'aiment pas la nouveauté.


je me dis que si demain ce sont ces extrémistes qui prennent le pouvoir,et c'est bien possible,ils n'auront pas besoin de loi pour abroger nos mariages,ils rehabiliterons les chambres à gaz pour nous éliminer...
Heureusement que j'ai un gros rototo pour me protéger,ce sera notre dame d'honneur le jour "j"...je lui dirais de sortir ses  dents si des emmerdeurs viennent nous polluer...elle sait pas faire,il ne me reste plus qu'à lui apprendre,j'ai quelques semaines pour ça,au boulot!!!
Pour armance,je risque d'avoir des problême de logement de convives,je cherche des solutions peu chère,autre qu'un gite à coté avant de lancer plein d'invitations et de laisser mes invités dormir à la belle...Pour l'instant c'est comité reduit cause places de couchage restraintes...mais on a le temps ....c'est pas demain,je suis née à l'etranger,à tunis,en tunisie(que je suis contente pour "la vie d'adèle",si vous saviez,film d'un franco tunisien,j'aime trop la tunisie et ses habitants)et donc j'attends mon extrait d'acte de naissance,c'est pas gagné...Cath n'aura pas le sien avant le 15 juin non plus,donc ce sera après...on a arrêté une date mais bon...

----------


## vahick

salut isa bien sûr j'espère être " invitée " pour ce grand jour qui vous tient tant à coeur . bien sûr je n'habite pas à côté mais s'il faut héberger quelqu'un ou quelqu'une j'ai un lit de 2 places et un canapé lit et encore un pneumatique .pour l'instant au boulot ( jardin ) bisous

----------


## catis

Je sais bien,tout plein de monde veut venir,mais nous sommes limitées tellement question finances que ça va être impossible,c'est pour ça qu'on a prévu un tout petit comité genre une dizaine de personnes très proches  maximum,notre budget va difficilement passer les 300 euros,300 euros à 10 ça fait trente euros par personnes et un repas convenable,pour 50 personnes c'est pas possible.
De plus quelques amis vont venir de loin,vont rester quelques jours,avec repas,logement et j'en passe,on est dans une situation trop catastrophique pour pouvoir se permettre d'inviter du monde.Je sais ,ce n'est pas drôle,mais c'est ainsi,c'est un mariage de pauvres avec budget  nul...Je vois venir le repas grillade dans les champs,c'est à peu prés tout ce qu'on pourra payer.
Du coup j'ai dis à des amis qui seraient venus de la loire de ne pas venir,ils sont 5,c'est pas possible de loger les parents,les gosses,de nourrir la famille une semaine,on ne peut pas...
C'est pour ça que pour l'instant je ne lance pas d'invitation que nous ne puissions assumer financièrement,ça n'a l'air de rien,mais ça coute cher de faire un repas pour du monde.
Et je refuse de reçevoir à la maison,de me taper le repas,la vaisselle, débarrasser la table,zut,on ne se marie pas pour faire bobonne,on voudrais au moins un repas restau,même si c'est déjà compromis par des charges urssaf qui nous plombent....
voili voilà ,pas drôle,mais notre situation n'est pas florissante.Cath a trouvé à vendre son subaru en panne d'embrayage,pour 1000 euros(on a 4000 euros de factures de l'été dernier sur lui,super)on pourra peut-être réparer le mien qui a aussi son ambrayage fatigué.Et oui,en prime toutes nos voitures sont en rade.
Cath voudrais récuperer la 406 de son père,elle a 10 ans,mais 70000 km.Elle roule à l'essence,mais bon,elle est presque neuve...et elle roulerais,ce serais bien pour moi qui n'ai plus de vehicule hors l'AX pour bosser.
Bon,je file aux serres,il y a du taf,un petit boitier pour transformer le 12v des batteries en 24 volts, de mon arroseur,a pêté,et pas de sous pour le changer,donc je vais arroser deux foix le soir,à19h et à 21h,en ouvrant les vannes à tour de rôle en attendant que le parc soit mouillé,soit 10 minutes par parc...encore à cause des finances pourries...ce boitier doit couter dans les 50 euros et je ne peux même pas payer...
Je ne me plains pas,mais je limite mes invités à mon mariage pour ne pas sombrer dans les interdits bancaires,j'ai déjà assez d'agios...
C'est sûr  vous ne me voyez plus me plaindre,vous pensiez sans doute que j'avais enfin des sous,mais non,c'est pire que pire,sauf que je ne dis rien car marre de se plaindre.
Du coup,sauf miracle, je ne lance pas d'invitations,je ne pourrais pas payer le repas ni loger du monde;

----------


## catis

http://www.apb-energy.fr/boutique/fi...=lg_fr&num=351
si quelqu'un veut se cotiser pour mon convertisseur,c'est ça qu'il faut....je me suis trompée,79 euros....je blague,je me l'acheterais dés que je pourrais,pour l'instant ils sont arrosés manuellement.
Voyez,j'en suis là...alors un repas pour  trop ce n'est pas pensable.
On a pensé à faire un mariage genre auberge espagnole,chacun emmène quelque chose et on met tout en commun,je prevois juste une partie,là on pourrait reçevoir plus de monde.
Mais qui dit plus de monde dit location de salle ou de barnum si on fait ça dehors,et là aussi ça va chiffrer...on n'a encore rien décidé,mais on est plutôt prudentes...

----------


## armance

Vous ferez ce que vous devez faire les filles !
J'ai mon fourgon pour dormir et puis si restau vous demandez aux gens de payer le repas c'est pas plus dur que ça, !!
Les mariages déjà c'est pas mon truc mais ceux qui s'endettent pour des années pour ça ... comprends pas !
Au lieu de cadeaux on paye nos repas ou on ne vient pas!
Non mais !
bisous

----------


## vahick

eh eh il semble que tu ne sois pas au courant isa mais en bretagne tt le monde paye son repas c'est une habitude !!!! quand à moi que je vienne ou pas mes lits restent à votre disposition 1h de route ce n'est pas le bout du monde !!! bonne soirée bisous

----------


## catis

Sauf qu'il n'y aura pas beaucoup de bretons à ce mariage,et que je pense qu'ils vont attendre qu'on paye...rien n'est encore arrêté ni décidé,mais c'est certain que je ne vais pas aller faire un emprunt pour mon mariage,d'abords la banque refuserais vu  notre situation,et puis ça me ferais mal,en chie* comme on en ch*e,et s'endetter pour un mariage alors là non.
J'ai adoré lemariage d'une amie,on etait 4:les mariés et les deux témoins,on s'est éclatés,on est allé en boite,on a rit,on a dansé...On etait jeune et sans le sous,c'est mon meilleur souvenir de mariage,il n'avait rien couté ou presque...
C'est pour ça que je pense refaire ça,sans la boite,mais juste en tout petit comité.Il faut se marier suivant ses moyens,on n'en a pas,on ne dépense pas.
De toutes façons,même avec des sous,on n'aurait pas acheté de fringues genre  robes affreuses et jaretière,faut pas rêver,ni  le champagne et la pièce montée...ça serait resté très discret,mais on aurait pu inviter plus de monde,louer le gite à coté par exemple pour loger du monde...
Et puis il n'y a pas que le mariage,les amis vont rester quelques jours,il faudra les nourrir,facile avec une ou deux personnes,mais si j'en ai 15 à nourrir,ça va être dur,et faire la cuisine,la vaisselle,j'ai franchement pas envie,il faudrait être certain que les gens qui viennent se prennent en charge avec partage des frais et des taches ménagères par exemple.
Ca semble évident mais je vous assure  que si j'ai 15 personnes ici il n'y en aura pas plus de 2 ou 3 à m'aider,et encore...j'ai déjà testé à l'epoque d'avant ,quand on reçevais du monde sur plusieurs jours,voir 2/3 semaine,on se tapais tout,la bouffe,la vaisselle,les courses,et tu prendra des petits  pots  de telle marque pour le petit,et des banane pour le grand,il adore ça,et les cereales que tu as acheté,il les aime pas,faut que tu prenne telle marque...
Je vous jure,c'est du vêcu...Aujourd'hui ,avec nos finances en berne on prefère peu ou pas reçevoir du tout plutôt que de se facher avec les amis qui ne peuvent pas comprendre,ils ont leur salaire,leurs congés payés,ils ne peuvent pas voir notre situation,on bosse comme 10 et on n'a pas un sous;
On a fait plus de remplacements,jusque là on payais 1000 euros d'urssaf chacune par an environ.Et bien rien que pour l'assurance maladie on a 1000 euros chacune à payer le31 mai,paf,prend toi des charges dans la gueule,c'est repartis.Nos comptes ne sont pas remontés qu'on va replonger à cause des charges,super...
Bon,je ne me plains plus j'ai dit,c'est juste pour expliquer le mariage  radin.Voilà...

----------


## catis

un miracle!!!
il a enfin plut!!!
toute la nuit!!!
une vrai pluie qui mouille,qui arrose,le rêve!!!des semaines qu'on attendais ça.
Je suis désolée pour ceux qui ont eu plein d'eau ces dernieres semaines,mais on manquait vraiment d'eau,vraiment,avec en prime des températures plutôt basses,rien ne pousse...Je n'ose pas vous faire peur,mais les legumes maraichés vont être chers cette année...
ça faisait 6 semaines qu'on attendais la pluie,elle tombe à pic,je suis très heureuse ce matin,je n'aurais pas à me taper l'arrosage du dehors,juste les serres,le pied!!!
bon,voilà,petite joie du jour.

----------


## vahick

et oui moi zossi la pluie cette nuit donc pas de corvée d'arrosage non plus c'est vrai que pour ceux qui se plaignent du mauvais temps on fait figure d'extraterrestres car la météo tient sous silence la sécheresse que nous avons depuis près de 2 mois !!!et comme on a envoyé les nuages chez les autres le soleil est de retour !!!!bon !!! fait pas très chaud mais ça va bien finir par chauffer !!! bises à ttes et caresses aux poilus

----------


## armance

Oui ben sur Toulouse on a fait le plein!! Et ce depuis un bon moment donc pas de soucis d'arrosage mais de soleil!

----------


## catis

et ben,iln'aura pas plut longtemps,c'est déjà finit et pour plusieurs jours,enfin,le terrain a bien été arrosé quand même,j'en suis fort contente,je me voyais déjà manquer d'eau....
Et puis je vais commander rapidemment ma commande d'arrosage,je dois encore retourner arroser les escargots,et là je sature....
Bon,je file donc,bises à toutes,isa.

----------


## vahick

oh oui superbe journée avec un soleil presque trop chaud , ma bibiche cherche et trouve bien sûr de l'ombre au jardin , ma véto m'a de ttes façons mise en garde pour qu'elle ne souffre pas de la chaleur avec son coeur défaillant ; bonne nuit les filles

----------


## armance

Décidément  quelle que soit la météo elle fait toujours des mécontents ! ::

----------


## vahick

tu as raison armance , les nouvelles de la météo viennent à point quand on n'a rien à dire !!!!je viens de prendre plein de photos de mes fleurs avec le soleil et les nuages la luminosité est super !!! bon we ;

----------


## vahick

eh bien dîtes moi les copines c'est le grand silence !!!! pas de bonnes nouvelles j'ai terminé la journée hier aux urgences - véto awaï broute tt ce qu'elle trouve de vert et vomit son coeur malade ne va pas fort , nuit sans problème sauf qu'elle s'est attaqué à mon hibicus !!! la véto n'a rien trouvé de spécial mais les piqûres n'ont pas amélioré le problème . elle n'est vraiment pas bien ma bibiche !!!!!;!!!bonne journée à ttes avec ce beau soleil général je crois

----------


## catis

et oui,la chaleur ne conviens pas du tout aux coeurs malades,ne la laisse pas dehors,oblige là à rester dans la pièce la plus fraiche,avec boisson fraiche et interdiction de sortir au chaud,sauf pipi rapide,elle ne tiendra pas....la chaleur c'est terrible pour les cardiaques,et aujourd'hui c'est 26 degrés d'annoncés....et pas vraiment de pluie,je vais commencer à manquer d'eau moi aussi...
je vais surveiller aussi nos chiens,c'est dur comme chaleur pour eux,je vais tenir tana dedans,elle se fait vieille ma vieille,bientôt 11 ans;
Elle descend encore se baigner au ruisseau,et d'un bon pas...
Oui,c'est bien,on va bronzer aussi,on sera dorées pour l'été à ce train là,surtout que s'il pleut tout l'été autant prendre de l'avance....je ne veux pas être oiseau de mauvais augure mais bon,ça arrive de temps en temps en bretagne....il pleut juste sur les touristes...

Fait de gros bisous à notre awai,garde là dans la cave,et tiens nous au courrant...bisous,isa;

----------


## vahick

oui oui elle est au frais j'ai même installé la colonne ventilation , baissé les stores ouvert les fenêtres il y a qd mêm près de 26 °!!!! enfin pour l'instant ça a l'air d'aller mieux elle a un peu mangé bien pris ts ses médicaments et elle ne "broute " plus !!! bon courage avec ce dur beau temps !!!

----------


## catis

heureusement,les grosses chaleurs ne devraient pas durer,notre awai va  survivre....on a même eu quelques gouttes ce soir,du coup j'arrose juste la serre des plants et des tomates....en retour de boulot d'infirmière j'avais moyennement envie de tout arroser...

----------


## vahick

bon je crois que comme vous toutes je vais décrocher rescue  dommage c'était sympa . bonne continuation avec de grosses caresses à ts vos poilus

----------


## catis

qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ma vahick,tu es déprimée par la pluie?

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !! 

de retour à la maison, au calme après un moment passé dans la famille ou j'ai fait une cure de bisous et de confidences.......
Je ne pensais pas que la météo jouait autant sur l'humeur des personnes. trois journées ensoleillées et hop on replonge dans le gris.
Isi, au bord de l'océan la saison s'annonce grise et économe dixit les commerçants.
Vous rendez vous compte qu'un contrat de location saisonnier se loue 10 000 euros de Pâques au mois de septembre. cela en fait des tee shirts et autre babioles à vendre.
Sinon, ma troupe va bien, même que maintenant Violette dort entre les pattes de la chaufferette Skipper qui va perdre ses poils mardi matin.
Yvette ne nous quitte pas tu es le rayon de soleil . Biz les filles!

----------


## vahick

qu'est ce que c'est que ça la pluie ????? ici après une bonne journée orageuse avec 2ou 3 averses la pluie s'en est allée ..... chez les autres  bien sûr ce n'est pas le grand beau mais ce ciel nuageux rend le jardinage moins dur !!!!positivons surtout que ma douce ne tient pas la forme , retour chez la véto examens sanguins elle ne trouve pas autre chose qu'une gastrite hier ça allait de nouveau bien mais ce matin de nouveau l'envie de brouter donc j'attaque les anti bio !!!!eh bien j'espère quand même pouvoir venir au mariage des copines et faire la connaissance" pour de vrai" de certaines d'entre vous !!! je rappelle que j'habite à une heure de chez les mariées et que je peux coucher 4personnes +1 sur matelas pneumatique si ça tente quelqu'un . bonne fin de journée

----------


## manou 85

Après une matinée grise et avec du crachin (breton?) le soleil a fini par se lever et cela fait du bien.

Ce soir paella party de jeunes retraités fêtent leur arrivée en Vendée à temps plein ! 

Cela renforce notre groupe.
Bonne journée à vous les filles. Je retourne brosser mon Skipper avec la brosse furminator !! heureusement il aime !!

Comment va Awa ce matin ?

----------


## catis

il fait beau ici aussi,pas d'eau aujourd'hui!!!!et pourtant on est en bretagne!!!!
Oui,du coup awai doit encore avoir chaud, la pôôôvrette,pourvut que son petit coeur tienne le coup.
J'ai planté,plantééééé,des tomates et des poivrons,et même des poivrons force 10,l'horreur,immengeable,mais j'ai des amateurs...
Bon,j'y retourne vite finir ma demi serre et préparer pour l'autre moitié de serre...pour demain...
manou,je suis prète à t'embaucher,j'ai trois tas de poils à démêler et pas le temps....pour ça les rototottes dentues c'est bien moins chiant,un coup de brosse et c'est fait!!!!
Si vous saviez comme elle va bien,elle court partout,saute les talus,fait safolle,se baigne,court partout,le bonheur.Je ne ferais donc pas de radio,l'etat clinique suffit à lui-même....de toutes façons je vois sa veto dans quelques jours,elle a son rappel de vaccins pour le 22 juin au maximum...

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou , comme c'est gentil de prendre des nouvelles de ma bibiche , elle va doucement mais la venue de ma petite femme de ménage a comme d'habitude stimulé le vidage de gamelle !!!!donc elle aura un peu mieux mangé ce lundi . tu me gâtes je suis un rayon de soleil !!!!youpi !!!! je vais essayer de briller ts les jours pour éviter le crachin " breton " oh !!!!que ça m'énerve cette réputation qui serait à la limite pour Brest mais sûrement pas pour la bretagne sud !!!! bon je vais continuer au jardin où awaï m'accompagne fidèlement . bonne soirée . bises

----------


## manou 85

hi hi !!! et pourquoi donc je parle de crachin ????????    le breton est succeptible !!!   mdr !!!

----------


## catis

et une photo de mon crocoferox...qui se prend pour un caniche;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et un gros tas de bêêêêtes par terre,avec un chat floue qui courrait vite...

----------


## Moumoune83

Tu vois, ça te change de Shouki.... tous les rottotos ne sont pas féroces, mais quand ils ont mal, ils sont grognons.... comme moi !!!

----------


## catis

tu m'etonnes que ça me change,même plus besoin de me laver,ma toilette est faite tous les jours par chelsea,économie d'eau,de temps,je vous dis pas comme c'est rentable une lechouilleuse comme ça... :Smile: preuve à l'appuis bien entendu....

----------


## vahick

oh que voilà de bons gros calins !!!!en ts cas pour moi pas de débarbouillage !!!! je préfère ma douche !!!voilà une journée avec un temps pourri !!!eh oui ça arrive même en Bretagne et mes rosiers couverts de fleurs n'ont pas du tout apprécié !!!quand à awaï pas de problèmes elle reste au chaud et au sec sauf quand nous sommes parties " magasiner"elle est tjrs en voiture avec sa maîtresse . bonne nuit les copines

----------


## manou 85

Journée bien occupée aujourd'hui 
premier RV : pédicure   !! oui, fo des jolies petons pour l'été même si en ce moment c'est plutôt chaussettes  !!

Toilettage de mon Skip qui est au top bien degradé le dessous de l'oreille mais bien bouclée sur le dessus
Remplissage du frigo je l'espère pour quinze jours !!!  tout augmente....

Sinon belle brochette de calineuses !!

Away reste en voiture !! mes pin's j'ai peur que l'on me les vole alors je les laisse dans la maison en mon absence !! !

Bonne nuit les filles que la nuit soit douce !!

----------


## vahick

oui j'ai toujours emmené mes peluches en voiture et awaï encore plus que les autres car quand je l'ai récupérée le seul mot qui la faisait sauter de joie c'était le mot : voiture !!! j'ai cru que ça correspondait à la balade mais non elle ne voulait en aucun cas en descendre au contraire elle se blottissait dans un coin comme si elle ne voulait pas qu'on la voit !!!comme je ne sais pas ce qu'on lui a fait subir comme maltraitance je ne cherche pas plus loin et c'est vrai que maintenant si je lui met laisse et collier elle descend à condition que l'on soit dans la nature autrement elle se met à claquer des dents ...... de peur ???? pauvre bibiche elle a dû en avoir des malheurs !!!il faudrait bien que je me mette à la brosser mais ça non plus elle ne connait visiblement pas donc elle en a vite assez et mon dos aussi , la véto m'a d'ailleurs dit de ne pas trop contrarier ma cardiaque !!!aller au dodo en espérant que le soleil aura fini de bouder !!!

----------


## Michèle B

vahick comment va Awai ?

----------


## catis

une chose est sûre,ce n'est pas la chaleur de ces derniers jours qui risque de l'agraver,vu comme on se caille....alors,awai?
Sinon tana va bien,super grande balade ce soir,jusqu'au bout du talus,avec prudence et lentement,mais quand même,super longue balade ...et c'est tana qui a choisit d'y aller...elle pête la forme ma louloute.
Sinon,j'ai deux chevaux qui boitent,avec des abcés du pied,super!!
Et je trouve que samba boit beaucoup,elle vieillit,sans doute les reins qui fatiguent et un peu d'urée...j'avoue être très impuissante dans ce cas vu les propriétaires qu'elle a...je surveille;
Bon,demain je bosse comme infirmière,donc peu là...
bises,les filles.

----------


## vahick

je suis très touchée les copines que vous vous inquiétiez de ma douce peluche qui va, merci ,très bien , enfin comme une cardiaque !!!!mais depuis deux jours l'arrivée de mon infirmière est le signal pour vider sa gamelle même ce matin avec rien sur les croquettes !!!! du coup 400grs mangés ds la journée et un yaourt plus 2 petites "vache qui rit" avec les médicaments plus 3 biscuits le matin après les médicaments et un gateau pm voilà le détail et une croix sur le calendrier c'est si rare qu'elle mange autant et avec appétit !!!oui pas terrible la météo mais tant qu'il ne pleut pas je " trime " au jardin , émerveillée cette année par les roses , les lupins qui se multiplient à plaisir en sortant à chaque fois des couleurs différentes ( au moins 10 !!!) voilà où je prends mon plaisir en compagnie de ma fidèle compagne . bonne soirée

----------


## manou 85

BOnsoir les filles !!!

Grosse semaine ! anniversaire de la petite Lisa, trois ans : qui a salué son gâteau d'annif avec un : Manou, t'es une super manou du gâteau au chocolat ! je t'adore !!!! c'est bon cela !

Et spectacle de Lola, de son cours de danse ! c'est magique ce sens du rythme !! elle est bellote ma papotte !!
et aujourd'hui au calme j'ai cueilli des cerises   dans le jardin de mes voisins !!! clafoutis en vue.
contente qu' Away, la coquine, se laisse aller à manger Pourquoi l'infirmière ????
Nous font tourner en bourrique des fois les poilus...

----------


## vahick

bonjour manou et bon anniversaire à ta petiote . awaï ne m'a pas confié le pourquoi de sa fringale quand mon infirmière arrive et a qui elle fait la fête ma petite femme de ménage ts les lundis a le même effet  !!!!a- t- elle peur qu'elles mangent ses croquettes ? bien gris le ciel ce matin heureusement que les fleurs égaient le paysage !!!! bonne journée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

On s'est payés un r orage cette nuit !!! 

Tonnerre, vent, et averse !! 

du coup on a fini à 4 dans le lit !!!! fait même pas vraiment beau et on a quand même des orages !!! pfffffffffffff

----------


## catis

un peu de couleur^pour changer,on s'eclate pas dans les algues?
Soleil radieux,grande marrée,les foins sont coupés...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je lui avait promis que dés qu'elle irait bien elle viendrais avec moi à la marée,et voilà...ce soir elle boitillait un peu,dure journée sur les rocher glissant,mais qu'est-ce qu'elle s'est bien éclatée...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et même pas la diarrhée,pourtant j'ai bouffé des algues et bu de l'eau de mer,mais bon c'est pas bien bon...

----------


## catis

j'etais avec mon eros adoré,mais comme c'est un mâle,il est forcément couillon,du coup il nage,nage,pour essayer d'attraper les mouettes,au risque de se noyer,du coup il a été attaché en laisse;pas moi,je suis super sage.Du coup je suis plus sur les photos que lui...

----------


## tyzon

superbe !! j'adore les photos !!
Ty va pas bien... il est chez le véto pour laparo explo ce tantot...  ::

----------


## vahick

ah !!! ça y est je peux de nouveau écrire !!!super ces photos ils aiment en général barboter nos poilus !!! désolée pour tyson quel âge ?

----------


## vahick

tyson est en train d'être opéré sa gentille maîtresse est effondrée on pense bcp à elle

----------


## catis

et le super gentil tyson a quitté sa sandrine adorée,il avait une énorme tumeur au foie et tout autour...
On pense très très fort à notre sandrine qui est si triste de l'avoir perdu si vite.D'un coté,il est parti vite et sans trainer,comme ulysse,d'un coup...D'un autre coté il a vêcu 7 mois heureux.Je sais,QUE 7 mois,mais les 7 derniers de sa vie,il a enfin connu le bonheur,la liberté,l'amour,les calins,le canapé,le chaud.Que dire d'autre?
On t'aime ma sandrine et on pense fort fort à toi qui est bien en peine ce soir.

----------


## vahick

oui nous sommes bien tristes mais tyson a connu enfin l'amour , la tendresse dont notre amie sandrine n'a pas été avare . nous partageons son chagrin .

----------


## armance

7 mois de grand bonheur !!! Merci sandrine!

----------


## catis

la tuile,je viens de voir debarquer chez moi un beauceron perdu,super....je l'ai mis sur chien perdu et demain on ira voir s'il est pucé,car pas de tatouage...adorable,sociable,mais là  la coupe déborde,on a assez de chiens ici,ras le bol...

----------


## armance

hihi c'est gros ça aussi !! m'a pas l'air bien méchant mais ça bouffe !!
j'espère qu'il va retrouver sa famille s'il s'est baladé sinon ...qu'allez vous faire ? Une asso dans le coin pour lui ?
bises

----------


## vahick

hi hi faut pas dégager une aussi bonne odeur de super maison d'accueil quand y en a pour 10 y en a pour 11 ou 12 ou 15 !!!!!!!bisous les filles !!!

----------


## catis

il faudra qu'ilparte,de toutes façons,quitte à ce que ce soit à la SPA.Là il est resté dehors,mais il etait toujours là ce matin.Pas entendu de la nuit.Vraiment gentil chien,j'espère qu'il est pucé.Ce qui m'inquiète,c'est qu'il est  castré,un chien castré se perds rarement.Je crains plutôt l'abandon...
Mais bon,il reste la SPA.

----------


## catis

mon couillon s'appelle etto,c'est le chien de l'entreprise agricole qui me fait les foins...il a suivit un tracteur et s'est perdu....mais son maitre est malin,il a fait le tour des zones de travail et a atteri chez nous ce matin,il a donc récupéré son etto....voilà,bonne nouvelle....

----------


## Michèle B

excellente nouvelle pour Etto

----------


## armance

génial, castré beau comme un camion c'était étonnant!
bises

----------


## vahick

ah oui vraiment une bonne nouvelle , il était content de retrouver son maître ce brave étto ? bon pm avec ce grand beau temps

----------


## catis

oui,Etto a visiblement reconnu son maitre,mais il trouvait l'accueil maison plutôt agréable,et cath pense qu'il serait bien resté...sinon,son maitre avait bien la trouille hier soir de ne pas le retrouver....
Les foins sont roulés,on a 46 round,ça fait beaucoup,c'est super,on va en vendre.......
Voilà,bises à toutes,isa...

----------


## vahick

pas fou etto une maison où les animaux sont les rois !!!il a tt de suite pigé !!!eh bien la météo n'a pas été si mauvaise puisque vs avez du foin à vendre !!!caresses aux poilus

----------


## vahick

étrangement silencieuses les " bavardes " comment vont vos poilus avec cette chaleur , ja garde presque tt le temps awai au " frais avec la colonne ventilante branchée elle ne doit surtout pas souffrir de la chaleur m'a recommandée la véto !!!j'espère que vous allez ttes bien ;

----------


## catis

oui,on va super bien,on est cuites par la chaleur,le bonheur.
Ce matin on a fait une super balade dans les bois ,à la fraiche,c'etait magnifique,tana a bien suivit malgrés la longueur de la balade...et ils se sont ensuite tenus tranquilles.
Sinon,j'arrose,j'arrose!!!!vivement la pluie...

----------


## vahick

ah enfin des nouvelles c'est bizarre depuis l'éviction de jaspée tt le monde semble se desinteresser de rescue !!!!je te mets un petit mail isa

----------


## MARATHONMAN

super de retrouver ce post
et que "le couillon" ait été retrouvé!!!!

----------


## vahick

alors là c'est le mystère marathonman de quoi parles - tu ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> mon couillon s'appelle etto,c'est le chien de l'entreprise agricole qui  me fait les foins...il a suivit un tracteur et s'est perdu....mais son  maitre est malin,il a fait le tour des zones de travail et a atteri chez  nous ce matin,il a donc récupéré son etto....voilà,bonne nouvelle....



Je parlais du beauceron

----------


## vahick

eh bien etto est un " itinérant " puisqu'il avait aussi " attérri " chez isa et cathy  son maître a donc l'habitude !!!!ça n'arrivera pas à ma bibiche même le portail gd ouvert elle ne sort pas !!! c'est vrai que je ne sais pas ce qu'elle ferait si des " copains ou copines" passaient peut-être qu'elle suivrait pour aller en balade !!!

----------


## catis

mais bon, si on est moins sur rescue c'est qu'on a été occupées ces derniers jours,on s'est fait un petit mariage en tout petit comité,avec nos 4 temoins(dont jaspée qui était temoin) et yvette,qui ne dit rien,mais qui est venue suer avec nous....petit repas ,mais quand même un peu de stress...me voilà mariée à ma chérie catherine,eros est bien content d'avoir des maitresses qui se maries,parce-qu'il a un mauvais souvenir des divorces,il est resté sur  la touche quand ses maitres ont divorcé...enfin,sur la touche,faut le dire vite,depuis il est chez nous,il y a pire....
Donc,pas de voyage de noce,j'attendais un enterrement de vie de jeunes filles avec des danseuses nues,mais nos 4 temoins ne nous ont rien organisé de tel,dommage....
L'année prochaine grosse fiesta pour nos 50 ans et nos 1 an de mariage,là on invitera,on met des sous de coté dés que possible...
J'ai vu awai,et je l'ai trouvée plutôt bien,malgrés les grosses chaleurs....
bises à toutes....

----------


## Michèle B

oh les cachotières 
félicitations pour votre mariage 

alors l'année prochaine on fêtera votre 1 an de mariage, vos 50 ans et mon départ en retraite  ::

----------


## Moumoune83

*TOUS NOS VOEUX DE BONHEUR*

----------


## catis

> oh les cachotières 
> félicitations pour votre mariage 
> 
> alors l'année prochaine on fêtera votre 1 an de mariage, vos 50 ans et mon départ en retraite


chiche!!!!

----------


## Michèle B

> chiche!!!!


oui chiche

----------


## vahick

oh super tes photos moumoune j'adore !!!!

----------


## vahick

alors !!!! tt le monde est à la plage ????? comment vont les jeunes mariées ? les poilus de ts poils ? ici une bonne partie des jours au frais ds la maison les cardiopathes souffrent de la chaleur . bonnes vacances si certaines d'entre vous en prennent profitez bien

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !!!

UN petit break avant l'arrivée de ma puce qui a des soucis avec la nourriture.

je viens de finir de ranger mes couettes, draps et oreillers et hésitent à choisir quel ensemble pour ma danseuse préférée.
brossage des chiens, il fait moins lourd et vapo contre les puces et les tiques avec des HE (une concoction maison) les F sont si chers.
Comme partout il fait bo, chaud et les touristes sont là.
ILs consomment plus quand il fait bo du coup les gens sont plus souriants.
je vais rentrer dans une période de souhait d'anniversaire, Juliette qui va fêter ses 4  ans....................Lola qui elle va faie les 7 ans et Manon fin aout 9 Ans.
je cherche des recettes de gâteau pour fêter cela généreusement.
Bon courage les filles, le boulot doit pas manquer
Yvette reste au frais avec ta blondinette.

----------


## catis

tiens,le site reviens grace à manou...c'est vrai que j'ai recommencé mes gros remplacements d'été et c'est un peu l'enfer à cause de la chaleur,mais je ne vais pas râler,j'adoooore avoir chaud...surtout ces températures africaines,ça me rappelle mon enfance....
La lune de mièl n'aura pas duré...et on attends le voyage de noce....qui lui ne viendra pas du tout....
Bon,sinon j'ai une chèvre malade,taquine,ça fait très longtemps que ça dure et je suis assez perdue...elle est toute jeune,et on dirais qu'elle a fait un AVC...Du coup j'ai faillit la perdre de deshydratation,donc maintenant on l'abreuve et on la nourris tous les jours...la chaleur n'aide pas.L'eau de l'abreuvoir est bouillante la journée,je vais devoir leur donner de l'eau fraiche je pense.Au seau,que ça à faire en plus du reste.Quand je dis que je ne veux plus de bête et que je ne remplaçerais pas les morts,c'est une réalité.

----------


## vahick

eh bien isa je te ferai gentiment remarquer que manou répond à MON message un peu étonnée du silence de ttes les copines ; c'est pourtant sympa d'avoir des p'tits coucous des unes ou des autres . bon courage pour bosser avec ce soleil vous seriez mieux à la plage quoique les touristes grouillent . merci manou des nouvelles de tes petites moi la plus jeune va fêter ses 12ans le 21 pas de nouvelles mais avec le choc du mois de mars ce n'est pas étonnant. j'attends l'arrivée de ma plus " vieille " amie ça date de la classe de 6ème !!!!nous sommes tjrs heureuses de nous retrouver pour 3ou4 jours ts les ans  nous avons tant de souvenirs !!!j'espère que ta biquette récupère , elles doivent bien souffrir de la chaleur avec leur chaud manteau !!! bonne continuation à ttes et caresses aux poilus

----------


## manou 85

Les biquettes ont ce genre de pb !!! 

L'anesse d'une amie fermière a mis bas il y a quinze jours d'une fifille.... et serait déjà pleine pour l'année prochaine. Le Monsieur âne a pas été fainéant et la maitresse bien négligente . Elle envisage de vendre le mâle........je croyais qu'un âne se castrait ????
Moi aussi j'ai une copine de mon enfance, Ma pote Chantal on a poussé le vice à se marier avec les deux copains d'enfance cela faisait de sacré réunion et de sacrés évocations.....plus discretes chez les dames mais pas sans fou rire.
Maintenant que mon mari n'est plus cela nous fait drôle ses réunions à trois même si l'évoquer n'est pas douloureux.
Mais je préfère qu'elle vienne seule, on se la joue cougar....sur le port de Jard
je vais nourrir mes polius qui chouinet pour la gamelle.
Mathieu le bébinou perce ses dents et ne fait toujours pas ses nuits à presque 8 mois. Le doc a dit il serait temps qu'il dorme dans une chambre bien à lui mais la maman n'est pas fane.
Bonne soirée et bisous les filles.

----------


## catis

heureusement qu'on peut castrer en âne!!!d'ailleurs il y a bien des ânes qui mériteraient d'être castrés...
Bon,je file me reposer sur ces bonnes paroles,la  castratrice en chef...isa;

----------


## manou 85

> Les biquettes ont ce genre de pb !!! 
> 
> L'anesse d'une amie fermière a mis bas il y a quinze jours d'une fifille.... et serait déjà pleine pour l'année prochaine. Le Monsieur âne a pas été fainéant et la maitresse bien négligente . Elle envisage de vendre le mâle........je croyais qu'un âne se castrait ????
> Moi aussi j'ai une copine de mon enfance, Ma pote Chantal on a poussé le vice à se marier avec les deux copains d'enfance cela faisait de sacré réunion et de sacrés évocations.....plus discretes chez les dames mais pas sans fou rire.
> Maintenant que mon mari n'est plus cela nous fait drôle ses réunions à trois même si l'évoquer n'est pas douloureux.
> Mais je préfère qu'elle vienne seule, on se la joue cougar....sur le port de Jard
> je vais nourrir mes polius qui chouinet pour la gamelle.
> Mathieu le bébinou perce ses dents et ne fait toujours pas ses nuits à presque 8 mois. Le doc a dit il serait temps qu'il dorme dans une chambre bien à lui mais la maman n'est pas fane.
> Bonne soirée et bisous les filles.



Mdr !!  en le tapant me doutais que tu allais réagir  !

le monde agricole avec ses animaux de rente ne considère pas leur bête comme des compagnons.

Trop chaud aujourd'hui encore, pas un poil d'air !!!

je retourne à mon tricot. et à ma bouteille d'eau.

----------


## vahick

waouh !!!!tes mains ne transpirent pas au contact de la laine ????moi je transpire .... au jardin record battu 30°8 à mon bureau !!!!
oui les fermiers ne font pas en général de leurs animaux des compagnons de vie , optique différente même s'ils y sont quand même attachés . mais dis moi manou tu ne vas pas piquer une tête ds la mer ? bonne soirée

----------


## manou 85

Je laisse la mer aux touristes, il y a des méduses en ce moment.
Pis un monde fou.  Cela faisait des années que les parkings n'avaient été aussi pleins.
J'aime bien l'océan au mois de juin et après l'arrière saison c'est un pur régal, tu as l'impression d'être seule au monde. sauf les WE.
je tricote une variété de coton/bambou pour deux copines j'ai fini un 38 et là j'attaque un 48 donc plus long, plus large mais c'est confortable

----------


## vahick

j'étais comme toi ds le temps tjrs les aiguilles à la main mais mes mains , mes épaules , mon dos ouille ouille et ce n'est pas vraiment recommandé aux cardiaques !!!!je crois bien avoir donné ts mes catalogues , les laines il me reste je crois pleins d'aiguilles tu n'en veux pas ? bon à table même si j'ai l'estomac plein d'eau il faut y ajouter du solide !!!! bonne soirée

----------


## manou 85

au club de tricot, on a aussi des dames cardiaques, en fait je pratique le tricot avec des aiguilles circulaires c'est bien moins fatiguant que les aiguilles droites, et je ne fais pas que du circulaire.
j'ai sous le coude un pull en jacquard avec de la laine fine das des couleurs assez flaschy pour un pull avec empiècement en jacquard en rond...après les guêtres et je crois que la tite sœur va en vouloir un aussi pour fêter l'entrée à la maternelle.
Pour l'instant pas de douleurs mais des fois c'est douloureux....
BOnne soirée les filles, j'ai bouclé la bombasse, donc soirée tranquille koique !!!

----------


## vahick

oui oui moi zossi je ne travaillais qu'avec des aiguilles à fil mais en plus maintenant dans mon entourage personne ne met plus de pulls tricotés mains seule une de mes filles qui garde des petits doit bien de temps à autre ressortir de la layette tricotée c'est elle je crois qui avait regroupé chez elle ttes les layettes de mes 9 petits - enfants bon j'arrête là il va bien y avoir une raleuse qui va trouver qu'on ne parle pas animaux !!!!bonne soirée .

----------


## catis

mais enfin,vous arrêtez de parler tricot,vous êtes folles ou quoi,il fait 32 degrés à l'ombre et ça cause tricot,parlez plutôt bronzage intégral,plongée en eau  tiède,glace au citron...
bonne nuit de la raleuse qui attend les photos de bronzage intégral,plutôt que les photos de tricots...
Bisous le fiiiilles,isa;

----------


## vahick

je savais bien que ça allait réagir !!!! comment va ta biquette ?

----------


## catis

moyen moyen,toujours un comportement bizarre,mais bien nourrie et bien abreuvée elle va mieux,est plus nerveuse,viens quand on l'appelle,mais elle est vraiment bizarre...

----------


## armance

Vous lui avez donné des plants de cannabis à votre biquette?!!
Méthode tricoter dans la baignoire eau froide ! Bon pour les articulations mais éviter que la laine traine dans l'eau sauf pour travailler la muscu !!
Ma lulu s'est enfilé un épillet narine : a réussi à s'en débarrasser après 60 éternuements sang d'irritation... Une saloperie pour nos potes ces graminées!
J'ai des soucis encore avec mon fourgon levier de vitesse et compteurs vitesse et kilométriques en rade...
J'ai la possibilité de me baigner grand lac pas loin ou piscine à ma fenêtre...na!
Gros bisous les filles

----------


## vahick

oh ben moi c'est la mer qui est à disons 10 ' mais  hélas je n'y vais plus mon aspect physique ferai fuir tous les baigneurs !!!!avec mes précédentes léo j'allais les promener car élevées ici elles adoraient l'eau ( les léos ont les pattes palmées et rivalisent facilement au sauvetage avec les terre- neuves )mais awaï n'y montre aucun intérêt et de ttes façons plus de balade son coeur n'apprécie pas . 
le ciel est tjrs immensément bleu il y a déjà 22° !!!! bonne journée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Mais y a pas que des bombasses sur la plage.
Mon amie colette, est une fanatique de tricot ainsi que de baignade y va tous les jours nagent ses 2 km et revient faire la bronzouille, tricot à la main.....Souvent des personnes viennent voir ce qu'elle fait, et lie ainsi plein de connaissance, tout en surveillant du coin de l'œil son petit fils de 14 ans et de son groupe de minettes...............
Fait déjà bien chaud et pas un poil d'air.
Vais fermer les écoutilles !!!

----------


## vahick

oui mais ta copine n'a pas une éventration !!!!! tu ne peux même pas imaginer la " monstrualité de la chose "avant j'allais nager mon km hebdomadaire à la piscine ça aussi c'est fini pourtant pour ma santé ça serait bien !!!bon ici une petite brise alors tt est ouvert !!!! je vais essayer d'aller aspirer la voiture pour promener mon amie !!!bonne journée et courage à celles qui bossent !!

----------


## intemporelle

Je viens m ajouter a votre conversation ,des mois que j'avais abandonné (ayant un peu perdu mes habitudes apres le départ d une personne de ce site voir plusieurs )sur Bordeaux il fait chaud , je crains la semaine prochaine ou ils  annoncent la canicule , je vais rester volets clos ventilateur  dans le nez .C'est un des avantages de la retraite , ne pas etre obligée de sortir .Pour  poursuivre sur l eau , je suis tout pres de l 'ocean mais j ai une peur panique , si je ne vois pas le fond , je coule !!!!!!!!!!!!trop tard je ne peux plus changer , alors je fais trempette !La petite chienne reste elle aussi au frais , elle n est pas comme Bora (ma dame cocker partie l année derniere a 6 ans d un  lymphome , j'en ai tant parlé ici a& pareille epoque ,vous m aviez beaucoup aidé c'était allé si vite (6 mois )Ma nouvelle petite compagne est une Bouledogue Français ,sensible car bousculée avant d arriver chez nous , elle a bientôt 3ans .A toutes je fais des bises amicales , mon loisir a moi c est la peinture  bizzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## vahick

ah une retraitée !!!!je ne veux pas bien sûr en rajouter sur les personnes qui ne peuvent pas perdre pied mais il y a des cours ds ttes les piscines pour se " guérir " à condition bien sûr d'en avoir envie !!! pour moi je ne me suis jamais posé la question un papa sportif qui dès 2ans nous faisait faire la planche nous menaçant de nous couler si on fermait les yeux !!!!eh oui ds le temps c'était souvent la manière forte !!!!j'ai bien avant que l'on parle des bébés nageurs mis mes gamins ds l'eau avant même qu'ils sachent marcher mais bien sûr pour leur plaisir !!! ma dernière fille était surnommée la grenouille la moindre flaque d'eau ( nous randonnions ds le jura ts les étés ) on entendait sa petite voix " attention moi je PIONGE c'était son mot ts les amis s'en souviennent avec nostalgie !!! ah que de bons souvenirs !!!bonne journée je vais continuer à aspirer les poils d'awaï qui ont envali la voiture !!!

----------


## catis

bon quelques nouvelles quand même.
Pour taquine,la chêvre,elle a disparue vendredi dernier,on est rentrées du boulot,elle n'etait pas là alors qu'elle ne quittait pas le troupeau,et je ne l'ai pas retrouvée.On a sillonné tout le terrain,plus chez les voisins voisines,avec les chiens,sans les chiens,je ne comprend pas,elle s'est volatilisée.
Deux solutions:soit elle est sortie du terrain,a pris la route,et a été tapée par une voiture,qui l'a ramassée pour ne pas avoir d'ennuie,ou alors elle a été volée,ça lui arrivait de sortir,mais pas loin,pas sur la route.
Soit elle a pris une crise de folie et elle est partie tout droit,et est tombée quelque part,ou est partie trop loin,est morte quelque part,mais plus loin que là ou j'ai cherché?
Aucune idée de ce qu'elle est devenue.C'est plutôt angoissant qu'une chèvre de 35 kgs puisse ainsi disparaitre.
je la vois mal encore en vie une semaine après et dans les bois...surtout comme elle etait...
on saura peut-être un jour.

sinon,sandrine m'a envoyé des medocs pour samba qui a beaucoup maigrie,pas eu le temps de commencer le traitement,je bosse dur en ce moment...

C'est moi qui suis allée voir les chiennes aujourd'hui,ça se maintiens,les maitres etaient bien bourrés...j'ai dû me trainer un matelas d'une tonne,le leur etait pourris,mais pourris,du coup j'ai remis un vieux matelas qui trainait dans la grange,pas facile  à transbahuter...
voilà les nouvelles,vivement les vacances...
je blague ,bien sûr...
bisous les fifififllle

----------


## vahick

ah !!! ça fait plaisir les nouvelles mais quelle drôle d'histoire cette chèvre qui disparaît !!!!!
ce soir awaï m'inquiète son vieux coeur bat la chamade après avoir chahuté avec la petite chienne de ma fille venue dîner avec un de mes petit- fils j'ai dù aller hier chez le véto la voilà avec une double otite . je n'irai sûrement pas me coucher avant de la voir endormie .
je suis moi zossi un peu fatiguée  nous avons bcp vadrouillé avec ma vieille amie venue d'orange passer qqles jours. un peu de calme et mon fils arrive ds la région avec sa compagne donc de la cuisine à faire pour les régaler !!!bonne continuation les filles , la t° a baissé c'est nettement plus supportable

----------


## manou 85

Eh oui !!!   tu nous refait la chèvre de Monsieur Seguin !!!   Tu aurais un grand méchant loup par chez toi.

Le temps a fraichi mais mes nuits sont toujours mouvementés because le hérisson  que Violette pourchasse et guette la sortie.
Elle se sauve du jardin pour harceler cette pov  bête. réveille le quartier  je sors avec mes lunettes sur le nez pour passer incognito.
Enfin, la semaine prochaine le vieux grillage va être enlevé et remplacé par une maille plus petite et surtout plus serrés par les tendeurs.

A trois heures du matin je sors avec ma pelle et Jules  (lui, qui lors du TAn se couche à côté du renard a fait le kéké, encouragé par sa copine) avec moi pour récupérer le hérisson et le mettre dans un autre jardin mais ma chienne qui a un cerveau a compris la manoeuvre et l'a retrouvé d'où le concert à plein poumon avec des phases d'énervement, puis d'agressivité cela a dué deux grandes haures.........................je la hais la bombasse. elle a ronflé toute la matinée.
Du coup ce soir pas de sortie !! un peu de répit...
C'est hyper douloureux l'otite et ses grandes oreilles doivent macérées. depuis que j'ai Skipper je veille sur ses oreilles et j'arrive qu'elle soit correcte je l'ai montré à mon fils   no comment !!!!! 
Lola apprend à nager (c'est son cadeau pour ses 7 ans) moi je lui offre une paire d'aiguilles à tricoter avec des pelotes pour ses premières leçons de tricotage.
Le calme est revenu, le linge rangé, mon 2ème fils part en Italie chez ses beaux parents à Sabbadia (beau temps garanti)
et vers le 15, ma Manounette qui a des pb pour se nourrir viendra passer quelques jours à la maison.
Demain karcher sur les dalles ! 
bonne nuit les filles !!

----------


## tyzon

un programme bien rempli !! bravo manou !!

----------


## manou 85

coucou toa !!! 

Comment cela va sur ton caillou pas trop chaud !!  les grandes marées arrivent on devrait avoir une temp plus clémente.

----------


## tyzon

les grandes marées sont là effectivement ! le temps est mi figue, mi raisin, toujours très chaud ou très lourd... au choix mais sans pluie a l'horizon !!
mon caillou est surchargé de touristes, mais rien à coté du premier we d'aout...... ca va etre l'horreur à l'état pur !!!!!!!!!!!
vais peut etre me reconvertir en bonne soeur pour éviter ce monde de félé qui débarque en conquérant !!  :: 
je vois qu'isa nous la joue cache cache... elle shoote ses chévres... !! elle a peut fait un AVC avec la chaleur cette pauvre bête.... on finira bien par avoir des nouvelles !!
pour Catis, mimi veut la photo du bisou du sciècle.... je peux l'envoyer ????  :: 

gros poutou à ta bombasse manou, biz à toi !!

----------


## manou 85

Nous aussi !! c'est la foule mais une foule bien moins joyeuse que d'ordinaire.
Une fois qu'ils ont payé leur loc de mobil home et fait le plein chez U? y reste pas grand chose à dépenser.
cela donne des ronchons.

OUI,, plus de monde au mois d'aout et comme de tradition pas les mêmes.

L'année dernière nous avons été confronté à des bagarres dans la rue....des vols......bref la RP se déplace.

Cela nous fait apprécier l'arrière saison avec ses jeunes parents et ses grands parents plus sereins
, la plage sera à nous à nouveau.
Merci pour les biz je t'envoie également,
OUi pour la photo du siiècle.....

----------


## vahick

eh bien oui pour la photo je n'en n'ai aucune de ce gd jour !!!!ne me parlez pas de la foule de touristes presque tjrs conquérants et pas très aimables car persuadés qu'on les vole !!!!bon d'accord ya du vrai:des langoustines dont c'est la pleine saison qui atteignent des 17 ,20 alors qu'on les a pour 12,15quand les vacanciers rejoignent leurs régions !!!!les aoutiens vont bientôt être là en remplacement et l'atmosphère va être diffférente surtout sur bénodet " réservé" vu le prix des locations à une " élite " !!!! bon je vais soigner ma bibiche , elle n'aime pas trop que je " m'occupe " de ses douloureuses oreilles alors je commence par la muselière vue la machoire je n'ai pas envie d'y laisser un doigt après grosse récompense gustative avec une bonne crêpe !!! dans le temps le fox - terrier de ma mère était capable lui zossi de s'acharner sur un hérisson terrorisé pdt des jours !!!! bon courage avec ta " bombasse " manou . très bien 7 ans pour les leçons de natation dommage que tu n'es pas ici avec elle je lui aurai donné des leçons gratuites à ta petite - fille !!!!alors tyson un gentil labrador pour le " remplacer "???? bises à ttes

----------


## manou 85

C'est un scoop   !! j'ai pas suivi.
Son papa aurait voulu lu donner des cours mais la demoiselle a tendance à pas écouter donc avec un monsieur tout jeune mais pas son père lle se tient à carreau. Surtout que Lisa sur le bord de la piscine dit au MN : fo pas noyer ma grande sœur Maxime !!! sont à l'aise les filles  !!!  bon je vais lire....
Courage à ta loutte pour son nettoyage de z'oreilles !!

----------


## vahick

non pas vraiment un scoop ça faisait partie de mon métier !!!!mais c'est vrai que quand il s'agissait d'apprendre une nage coordonnée à ma petite dernière surtout qui se déplaçait ds l'eau depuis sa tte jeunesse(7 ou8 mois) comme un petit chien chaussée de minuscules palmes je l'ai confiée au copain qui avait un club sur la plage ,avec lui elle faisait ce qu'il lui disait à moi : mais je sais nager !!!!et pdt ce temps là en échange je prenais les "élèves "du copain .pour awaï pour l'instant je me contente de lui mettre son médicament je nettoierai quand elle aura moins mal ma t'ite vieille. bonne soirée

----------


## tyzon

j'envoie la photo à mes chéries !! elles m'autoriseront peut etre à la mettre ici...  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## vahick

au fait j'ai oublié de préciser que la pédagogie parents - enfants ce n'est pas évident même si on est dans le métier c'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux faire appel à un tiers !!!!le temps est gris ce matin , il fait moins chaud donc retour jardin abandonné depuis un bon moment because invitée et grosse chaleur !!! alors des nouvelles de la fugueuse à barbiche ? bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

et une photo du mariage,et importante celle-là...

----------


## catis

> Vous lui avez donné des plants de cannabis à votre biquette?!!
> Méthode tricoter dans la baignoire eau froide ! Bon pour les articulations mais éviter que la laine traine dans l'eau sauf pour travailler la muscu !!
> Ma lulu s'est enfilé un épillet narine : a réussi à s'en débarrasser après 60 éternuements sang d'irritation... Une saloperie pour nos potes ces graminées!
> J'ai des soucis encore avec mon fourgon levier de vitesse et compteurs vitesse et kilométriques en rade...
> J'ai la possibilité de me baigner grand lac pas loin ou piscine à ma fenêtre...na!
> Gros bisous les filles


je réponds à armance,la  pauvre,je viens juste de remonter le post pour lire ce que je n'avais pas eu le temps de lire avant...
et bien non,pas de cannabis pour taquine,et toujours pas retrouvée...le mystère absolut.
Quant aux epilets,c'est vraiment horrible,mais c'est surtout valable pour les demi portion,prends un vrai chien,plus grand que les plantes ,et ça n'arrivera pas  :: ;
quant au compteur vitesse et km c'est cool,tu peux rouler 200000 km et le revendre au kilometrage actuel...mais sans levier de vitesse c'est chiant pour rouler...c'est ça les célibataires,ça casse les leviers de vitesse... :: 
bon,je vais me faire jeter ce coup là....je remet une photo pour me faire pardonner...une du baiser,voilà...

----------


## tyzon

::

----------


## catis

il etait trop mimi,je voudrais tellement y voir samba,sur ces photos...

----------


## manou 85

Très jolies photos très touchantes !!! 
Comment elle va la miss Samba ??

----------


## vahick

bien contente de voir tyson " parmi " nous pour tjrs eh oui comment va samba ? awaï ne pose pas trop de problème pour les gouttes ds les oreilles avec en " visu " une belle crêpe !!!!demain je pense pourvoir les nettoyer , il y en a une qui coule bcp .je viens de commencer la cueillette de mes lavandes pour les faire sécher et ensuite " ranimer" l'odeur de ts les sachets de mon dressing  ::  ::   ::  et armoires j'adore cette odeur que les mites elles n'aiment pas !!!bon dimanche

----------


## Coline54

Très belles photos les filles ::  et le beau Tyson qui doit courir là haut avec Saxo veillez bien sur votre famille les loulous

----------


## catis

samba maigrit,elle vieillit,et je voudrais bien la sortir de sa vie de merde.C"est dur pour elle;Et je ne peux pas y aller tous les jours en ce moment,je pense qu'elle ne dois pas manger toujours à sa faim...je me dis qu'on devrait y aller un jour ou ils vont aux courses,ou la nuit,et subtiliser la chienne,mais bon,elle est tatouée,c'est chiant;et cath a peur que lulla déprime,moi je ne pense pas;

----------


## vahick

oh !!!quel vilain dimanche réveil à 6h en " fanfare " avec le tonnerre , le compteur qui disjoncte donc le masque qui s'arrête donc respiration zossi !!!! de grosses averses rageuses , le jardin avait soif mais point trop n'en faut !!!! pas fait gd chose sinon grosse sieste !!! bonne soirée les filles

----------


## tyzon

orage pour nous ! 28 mm de flotte hier et 5 aujourd'hui !
les razmotts m'ont transformé la maison en piscine !!
Samsam est sur le point de rejoindre ses nouveaux compagons.... http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...uvetage-94157/

et je garde une tite place pour ma vieille Samba !!  ::

----------


## vahick

super un gentil samsam qui va connaître la chaleur d'une maison accueillante et de gentils copains . quand à cette pauvre samba ça risque d'être plus difficile sauf si elle n'avait plus de maitres et ils ont l'air de s'accrocher !!!! as - tu pu aller la voir quand tu es venue ? bonne nuit !!! bisous

----------


## tyzon

oui, je suis allée la voir 2 fois ma mémère, elle est toujours aussi gentille et obéissante ! une vraie perle... elle m'a reconnue d'ailleurs ! ::

----------


## armance

super ! arrive quand la nouvelle ?
Et oui faudrait qu'ils lâchent cette belle Samba sans oublier la Lula !!
Pas de soucis Isa !
belles photos !! Embrasse Cat de ma part et gardes en pour toi et la troupe que j'espère voir en Septembre !
hello vahick bises aussi à toi et Awai  itou Manou et fanclub !
bizarre pour la biquette espérons qu'elle n'ai pas servi de repas !
tchao les filles

----------


## catis

je suis retournée fouiller une autre partie des bois,toujours pas de biquette,même les chiens  ne sentent rien,je ne comprends pas...
pour samba,je pense à un kidnaping plus qu'à autre chose,parce-que là,elle ne va pas très bien et il est temps qu'elle change de vie,à l'attache aussi vieille,c'est criminel.J'attends le feu vert de sandrine,et si elle viens par exemple en septembre,on programme d'oter la chienne en douce et basta,je demanderais l'aval de la tutelle et voilà;De toutes façons,avec son alzheimer il va passer des journées entières à demander ou est sa chienne,et nous à repondre qu'elle s'est sauvée...
Le coq et les cannes ont été bouffés par le renard,il demande tous les jours ou est passé le coq et ou sont les cannes,ça fait des mois qu'ils ont disparut.Alors,pas de remord...
Pour lula,et bien je ne me vois pas faire pareil,elle est plus jeune,supporterais elle de se retrouver seule là-bas?etj'ai bien peur qu'on leur ramène un autre chien,genre un chiot,à la place  du parti...c'est le risque avec des coui....ns pareils...
C'est vraiment lebazard,je ne m'attendais pas à deux ans  après  et encore chez eux...les boules pour les filles,vraiment.
bon,sieste,journée déjà bien chargée,bisous à armance qui a retrouvée son levier de vitesse?ou?bisssssous;

----------


## armance

15 jours à rouler en se demandant si je vais finir par garder le levier de vitesse dans la main!!
Réparation aujourd'hui enfin !
Lula aussi fait bien de la peine !!Pouvez pas enlever les 2 ? ....
bisous

----------


## vahick

merci pour tes bises armance , donc si je comprends bien tu fais le projet d'un tour en bretagne en septembre ? j'espère que d'ici là le ciel aura fini de bouder, il est de nouveau bien gris après le gd soleil d' hier pm !!! je pense que les fleurs ont bu suffisament et l'air est pur avec le vent qui souffle j'ai dû attacher mes roses trémières .sandrine est tt à fait prête à accueillir samba mais ça risque d'être difficile pour lula si elle n'a plus sa copine !!!! ::  bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

non armance,j'y j'ote les deux,il reprendra immédiatement un nouveau chien,qui se retrouvera attaché à la chaine et servira de sonnette.Au moins lula est "habituée"à sa vie pourrie,encore jeune et capable de supporter un peu encore ,en espérant une maison de retraite pour les maitres...Et même si je subtilise samba,je pense qu'il est capable de remettre un nouveau chien en plus.En fait ce sont ses "copains "qui sont capables de lui emmener de suite un chiot à mettre à la place,c'est pour ça que je recule...
Bon,ton levier est réparé,dommage pour tes longues soirrées d'hiver.
bisous...

----------


## manou 85

Je rigole !! tout ce que l'on peut faire d'un levier de vitesse : une tringle à rideaux entre autres !!!!!!!

Mais si tu en discutes avec la tutrice........peut elle lui interdire de prendre un chien ?
Samba mérite grandement, tout comme Lula à une vie respectueuse et entourée de tendresse.

----------


## catis

ben oui,mais faut voir comment ils vivent eux même,ils sont loin d'avoir une vie respectueuse et entourée de tendresse,entre l'alcool et l'alcool....alors comment leur faire comprendre que leurs chiens ont droit à une vie plus confortable que la leur alors qu'ils ont toujours vêcu dans la merde...
et non,la tutrice ne peut rien leur interdire...et pas de reprendre un chiot,c'est pour ça que si je sort samba,je laisse lula...et c'est pour ça que je ne me presse pas.

----------


## tyzon

sort samba, je viens la chercher...  jaspée

----------


## vahick

attention les filles même si ce sont de bons sentiments qui vous motivent êtes - vous certaines que le tutrice vous suivra ? pas sûr du tt à mon avis et la loi qui considère le chien comme " un bien meuble" verra là un vol !!!!

----------


## catis

et après?franchement,dans leur cas,tout le monde s'en fout,je suis leur seul lien avec l'exterieur,la chienne se sera sauvé et on ne l'aura pas retrouvée,vieille,malade,arthrosée et basta;personne ne deposera plainte,on la cherchera partout et on ne la retrouvera pas...c'est tout.Ca deviens une urgence pour elle,elle maigrit,a des douleurs,j'ai du mal à aller les voir,j'y vais trois jours par semaine seulement,les autres jours elle mange mal,voir pas du tout,c'est terrible,la loi,là je m'en balance...et je ne risque rien vu la contexte...c'est ça qu'il vous manque,le contexte...et là on ne crains rien.
D'ailleurs je ne vais sans doute même pas en parler à la tutrice,sauf si elle demande,mais ça m'etonnerais vu qu'elle ne les voit jamais...mais alors jamais..

----------


## manou 85

Elles ne sont pas identifiés donc voilà c'est comme si elles n'existaient pas.

j'ai assisté ay cours de natation de Lola  !elle plonge et fait déjà des longueurs de bassin  !! une killer ma pepette !!!

----------


## catis

c'est bien le problême,samba est tatouée...mais je pourrais facilement récupérer le carnet,si ses maitres le retrouve,en disant que j'en ai besoin pour les recherches..

----------


## vahick

bien sûr isa je comprends ce que je disais c'est surtout dans le souci que tu ais des problèmes mais si leur tutrice ne s'en préoccupe pas elle n'aura sans doute même pas l'idée de te soupçonner et cette pauvre samba finira ses jours entourée d'amour avec sandrine et ses rase mottes . bises

----------


## michele

coucou les filles !!

Félicitation aux jeunes mariées !! j'adore les photos .....encore svp !!  :: 

sinon pour la louloute ...vu son age , je présume que c à moitié effacé ...non ??
et du moment qu'elle ne reste pas ds le coin c pas bien grave ...au pire je peux voir
à changer une des lettre ou chiffre si il le faut ....

contente de vs savoir toutes en pleines forme ....moi toujours à me trainer avec cette sciatique ...
mes loulous vont tous bien ......encore mes deux bibous réunionnais en FA à faire adopter !!
sont mimis une petite fifille noire et son frangin ..5 mois !

profitez bien du soleil ...des bisous

----------


## tyzon

samba peut disparaitre... il y a bien des biquettes qui disparaissent aussi...  ::

----------


## catis

oui,d'abords....on va se programmer ça pour septembre,ou pour la semaine du 15 aout,enfin,un moment ou sandrine peut venir...et ou je ne travaille pas trop...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour michele,je ne sais pas si c'est à moitié effacé,si c'est le cas je le dirais...je regarderais dés que j'irais,c'est ç dire samedi...

----------


## tyzon

Plus de Samsam pour moi, son con*** de maitre a changé d'avis et refuse de ceder le chien (et comme c'est lui qui a les papiers...) qu'il brule en enfer ce crétin !!

----------


## vahick

tu es bien déçue et on le comprend il faut espérer que samsam sera content de retrouver son maître !!!!tu vas avoir samba à caliner pour lui faire oublier sa vilaine vie avant dêtre chez toi . bises

----------


## catis

mais oui,on va programmer ça rapidemment...et en douce..

----------


## manou 85

En douceur et en profondeur !!

Je vais au train chercher ma Manounette pour une semaine en tête à tête.

Bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## vahick

profite - bien de ta petite - fille manou , ça grandit si vite !!!et bravo à la jolie naiade on la voit bientôt aux championnats du monde ???? ::  bises

----------


## manou 85

En tout cas elle a le moral et une pêche !!! 

Le MN lui dit de sauter, elle elle plonge carrément  !!

Avec Manon elle vont se régaler.

----------


## catis

et bien j'en ai une bien bonne ce soir.
Lorsque je suis rentrée du boulot,cath avait mal fermé le portail et chelsea avait fugué une nouvelle fois(c'etait arrivé il y a 48h,cath l'avait retrouvé à 11h du soir après un champ de mais à coté de chez nous).
Cath en colère après chelsea,les jeunes mariées s'engueulent:tu aurait pu fermer mieux le portail....7h plus tard toujours pas de chelsea.
Ma patience a des limites.
je prends les 3;direction la rivière et balade,pas de chelsea.
Je rentre les deux grosses et je file avec eros pour faire le tour du champ de mais.Il est 19h.
Après une bonne marche,on entend un aboiement,je reconnais chelsea,eros file,je court derrière,chelsea sort du bord de la rivière,un coin relativement intraversable...et me montre qu'il faut aller voir...je trouve un passage merdique,je fonce,et là,et oui....taquine...vivante...ça fait deux ou trois semaines qu'elle a disparut,elle survivait au bords de la rivière,avec de l'eau,sans doute la peur au ventre...mais vivante.Et chelsea l'avait bien trouvée,et depuis plusieurs jours,mais on ne comprennait pas,on la pensait  forcément morte.
Donc,heureusement,j'avais une laisse,je l'ai attachée,tirée,poussée,portée par dessus les branches pour arriver au champ de mais,qu'on a traversé difficilement,je devait sans cesse chasser chelsea qui voulait la pousser pour m'aider...mais retour maison en fanfare,cath n'en revennait pas.
Direction le hangard,bonjour mitigé avec les autres,elle a beaucoup maigrit,mais comme elle etait très grosse,ça ne gène pas,elle est juste mince,affaiblit,fatiguée,du coup enfermée dans un boxe avec un seau d'eau,du foin,des grains,elle a bu,mangé,et dodo,là elle est couchée,en sécurité,bien contente d'être là,elle accourt faire des bisous dés qu'on l'appelle du bords du boxe,on est super heureuses de ce petit/grand miracle!!!!
qu'elle journée!!!!
et grosses papouilles et félicitations à chelsea,qui ne fuguera plus...un amour cette chienne...

----------


## vahick

formidable quelle belle histoire , brave chelsea il ne leur manque que la parole !!!!tiens regarde isa je vous ai justement envoyé un mail sur la fidélité des nos poilus . bonne soirée ; bises

----------


## manou 85

Pov bibiche  !! accusée faussement d'ailleurs de fuguer alors qu'elle voulait juste aider !!!! 

C'est une bénédiction cette louloutte, incomprise quand même !!!!

----------


## tyzon

trop forte la chelsea !!! quand je pense qu'elle a failli se faire agonir de sottises..... brave louloute...   ::   bisous à la taquine, on ne sait toujours pas comment elle est arrivée la bas ?? coup de folie, fugue, la chèvre de Mr seguin le Retour ???
suis sur la piste d'une nouvelle louloute... peut etre... 13 ans, croisée chien, une bonne bouille !! (mais dans le 03...)
boulot ce soir !!  ::

----------


## vahick

faut la " recycler " en chien pisteur !!!et au fait avant de disparaitre taquine vous semblait bizarre  ,l'est-elle moins ? bon courage travailleuse de la nuit . bises

----------


## michele

Croisée chien Sandrine ...OUF g eu peur que ce soit croisée blaireau  :Smile:  

bravo à Chelsea vraiment top cette fifille !!!!! 

bonne journée à toutes ...des bisous

----------


## catis

aucune idée de la façon dont elle a fugué la-bas...oui,toujours bizarre,je reprends le traitement ou j'en etait car elle semble quand même mieux...mais toujours la tête de travers,par contre plus vive,plus réceptive...aujourd'hui elle a attendu que je l'emmène brouter avec les copines,elle ne savait pas comment y aller..mais elle est revenue seule,donc elle a suivit pour le retour.
Je vais de nouveau l'enfermer cette nuit avec cereales,foin et eau,elle a bien besoin d'un regime particulier pour se remettre...elle ne cesse de chercher ma compagnie...trop heureuse de retrouver la sécurité...
par contre,si tu veux un blaireau,j'en ai plein par ici...des vrai...pas croisés chiens..

----------


## tyzon

comment va la belle Taquine ?? toujours un peu follette dans sa tête ??

----------


## catis

toujours un peu autiste,mais elle s'intègre bien,cette nuit elle est restée dormir avec ses copines,elle se fait moins chasser,elle est pas si mal.Elle va brouter dans le prés avec les autres,elle a retrouvé ses marques,aujourd'hui je l'ai vue pisser(elle faisait trois gouttes de temps en temps),faire de belles crottes(elle avait des crottes  très molles avec le retour à une alimentation normale),et surtout ruminer...
Donc elle va plutôt bien.
On a raconté notre aventure à une amie et voisine qui est venue chercher des legumes hier,elle n'en revennait pas.On est allées la voir ensemble,elle n'a pas vu de difference...Moi je vois bien qu'elle est toujours un peu à l'ouest,mais bien moins que lorsque j'ai commencé le traitement il y a deux semaines...donc le traitement à repris à zero...et cette nuit elle n'a même pas été enfermée,elle est restée dormir à coté de tanagra,comme avant...
je suis super contente...

----------


## armance

Coucou super bonne nouvelle pour Taquine et bravo Chelsea !!
Je me retrouve sans aucun abonnements, donc aucune notification !! Rescue m'a tout effacé !!
Retrouvé le post car on ne me sème pas comme ça !
Bisous!

----------


## catis

je suis cachée dans les bois...qui suis-je?

----------


## manou 85

Dommage !!!    mais tl monde n'a pas internet.....les MP sont bien pratiques ou alors fo parler par code.......

semaine difficile avec ma petite qui mange peu...........elle me fout la honte car moi je me met à table avec appétit et plaisir !!!

J'ai joué sur la couleur, de belles assiettes, je l'ai mise aux fournéeaux...bref il n'y a que les moules  qu'elle a mangé avec plaisir.......;pas facile au quotidien.
Que pensez vous des agriculteurs qui cassent des œufs en ce moment car les cours s'effondrent.

Ils parlent d'un cout de production de 7 euros la centaine alors que les grandes surfaces les achètent moins cher.
Pour ma part j'achète les 6 œufs dans une ferme ou les cocottes se baladent dans la cour  1 euro !!!!!!

ce sont les antibio qui sont chers ???

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou , je vais me " permettre " un conseil enfin si l'on veut voilà : j'ai été une enfant sans appétit et mes parents m'ont " pourri " la vie jusqu'à 23 ans avec leurs incessantes recriminations sur ce que je mangeais ou pas au point que le peu d'appétit que j'avais disparaissait à l'idée de passer à table . je m'étais bien promis de ne pas répéter ça envers mes enfants et j'ai tenu promesse alors que 2 de mes filles avaient des appétits d'oiseaux jusqu'à 7ou8 ans et petit à petit elles ont mieux mangé ou alors on s'était habitués à les voir peu manger !!!!en tous cas elles ont 44 et 53 ans et elles n'ont pas été plus malades que les autres la plus jeune avait et a tjrs une vitalité remarquable !!!! alors laisse ta petite manou manger comme elle veut au lieu que ça devienne une corvée , t'inquiète pas elle ne se laissera pas mourir de faim !!!excuse - moi si tu trouves que ça ne me regarde pas et c'est vrai j'aurai dù écrire ça en MP !!!!bises

----------


## manou 85

Pièce jointe 141388Manon à gauche, grazia au milieu et Erin à droite Manon 9 ans, Erin 7 ans
je ne l'ai pas forcé j'ai juste rendu plus attrayante son assiette en jouant sur la couleur.

Le matin c'est thé, 2 biscuits genre madeleine pas de laitage ni de céréales.

Le midi 2 rondelles de tomates, elle se débrouille pour pas de viande, pas de féculent ni de légumineuses 1 compote.

au gouter une glace

Le soir parei que le midi.

elle fait de la danse classique et je trouve qu'ele s'étiole. 

A suivre !! la frangine est du même accabit sauf qu'elle mange des pates et des pommes de terre.

J'ai eu que des garçons qui mangeaient bien et avec entrain.

Le toubib parle de l'hospitaliser ???

----------


## tyzon

> je suis cachée dans les bois...qui suis-je?


Taquine déguisée pour pas qu'on la reconnaisse !!!  ::

----------


## catis

GAGNE!!!! on a mis 15 jours à comprendre!mais chelsea avait bien compris,du coup l'affreuse bêêêêête a repris sa tête normale,je vous mettrais des photos...

----------


## armance

::  c'est quand même pas banal cette histoire ! ah les bêtes loin d'être bêtes !!

----------


## catis

il arrive des drôle de trucs ici,taquine a encore disparue hier,mais on a finit par la retrouver,là elle est enfermée en box avec petite sortie de quelques heures dans la cour le matin...
Et puis samba aussi a disparue,ainsi que le chien des voisins plus loin,lui aussi a été retrouvé,mais mort mordu par une vipère,pas samba...

----------


## manou 85

Les vipères sont à la noce en ce moment avec la chaleur  !!!  j'évite en ce moment les sorties dans les foins.
Samba a disparu  !! oh mince !!!  pas de chance...
Grand bo temps, ici, grande fête de l'agriculture ce we à la Raisinière.  encore la fête trop dur l'été cette année.
Bonne soirée les filles !!

----------


## vahick

décidément il se passe de drôles de choses chez vous , espérons que cette pauvre samba ne soit pas elle aussi morte ds un coin après une mauvaise rencontre !!! ses vieux maîtres doivent être bien tristes non ????bon c'est l'heure du dodo awaï est au pays des rêves depuis un bon moment . bonne nuit les filles

----------


## armance

zut alors !!
heureusement que Léo veille sur vos chiens car les bêtes ont tendances à partir ces temps ci  !
Faut mettre une clochette à taquine pour la retrouver ou l'entendre se barrer!!
pauvre samba !
bisous

----------


## catis

taquine ne va pas fort,les problêmes neurologiques chez les chêvres finissent en général mal....

----------


## Coline54

mince .... tu crois que c'est pour cela qu'elle se sauve ?

----------


## catis

oui,elle est complêtement perdue,comme un alzheimer....ne sais plus boire ni manger seule,on dois la nourrir...vu notre vie,c'est impossible de s'occuper d'une chêvre avec des soins aussi lourds,on pense à abréger ...de toutes façons,elle se dégrade,mange de plus en plus difficilement...là elle est enfermée en box,donc plus de fugue.C'est triste,mais on est totalement impuissantes.

----------


## tyzon

elle aurait fait un AVC cette pauvre chevrette ?? c'est rare d'avoir des démences séniles chez ces bestioles... mais on ne sait jamais... les désordres neuro, c'est un sacré foutoir !!
boulot raz la casquette, vivement les vacances et le retour chez eux de tous ces fous !!!  ::

----------


## manou 85

http://www.ircp.anmv.anses.fr/SpcFra...ILAT+COMPRIMES

il y a ce médoc qui aère le cerveau !!!

Mais je sais pas si cela fonctionne chez les caprins.

----------


## armance

C'est rare que les éleveurs gardent les chevres très longtemps...!
sénilité ? Elle a quel âge ?
bisous

----------


## Moumoune83

Je ne sais pas combien de temps vit une chèvre, mais au Jardin d'Acclimatation à Paris, il y avait une brebis de 25 ans....

----------


## catis

elle a 4 ans.
On a aussi ti bouc qui va  très mal,pas le même problême,mais ne se lève plus,ne mange plus...a beaucoup maigrit malgrés le vermifuge,cancer?je travail tellement que je n'ai pas le temps de surveiller correctement mes animaux,et je réagit trop tard s'ils sont malades.Je peux vous dire qu'on n'en reprendra aucun.marre:

----------


## vahick

que de problèmes ma pauvre isa je ne peux que te dire bon courage avec plein de bises et caresses aux poilus

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je peux vous dire qu'on n'en reprendra aucun.


 ::  ::

----------


## catis

visite veto,ti bouc est très inquiétant,car ça peut difficilement venir de vers(vermifugé en mars en plus d'avant hier)donc on tente de le soigner,mais avec peu d'espoir...là il remange à peine...
on tente aussi un traitement pour taquine,elle ne sais pas non plus...mais elle elle mange et boit...bizarre.

----------


## vahick

alors des nouvelles de votre "ménagerie " du mieux ,? je le souhaite . bises

----------


## catis

taquine est toujours "tête en l'air"...elle est en boxe  avec ti bouc,qui remange mais ne se lève toujours pas.
Levé avec un palan à chaine cet après midi,on lui a massé les jambes,ne tiens pas du tout debout,rebelote demain.Peu d'espoir ;surtout que je vais bosser 4 jours matin et soir à partir de samedi ,demais juste le matin,et que je serais absente de 5h à 14h,puis de 15h à 21h,ça va être impossible de le lever,il me faudrait de l'aide...galère,le pauvre,pas le moment d'être malade.

----------


## vahick

tu es sûrement très triste de ne pas pouvoir totalement venir en aide à ces pauvres biquettes !!!!heureusement les autres poilus sont en forme . bon courage . bises

----------


## catis

donc mevoilà avec un bouc tetraplegique que je tente de rééduquer,je suis abonnée ou quoi?
Ne se lève toujours pas,pour l'instant on le lève une fois par jour,1/2 h max,avec un palan à chaine,demain je récupère un palan de mon père,donc un pour l'avant,un pour l'arrière,ça va permettre de monter ou baisser  l'avant ou l'arrière suivant les besoins.
On cherche une sangle de lève malade pour le lever facilement.Je vais aussi voir une pince à lever les vaches,mais je pense que ce sera trop grand...enfin,on cherche des solutions avant de décider  d'en finir,j'espère encore qu'il va recupérer des forces et se relever,il semble un peu mieu,un tout petit peu,il remange...un peu...dur quand même,on n'est pas du tout disponibles pour lui...enfin,on fait ce qu'on peux.

----------


## armance

aie aie aie pauvre ti bouc !
Pas facile ces animaux car ça pèse!!
bisous

----------


## catis

à peine 100 kgs le zoziau,c'est pas un bouc nain....facile avec ça...

----------


## vahick

alors amélioration ce matin ? bon courage . bises

----------


## catis

je repars au boulot,pas d'amelioration,mais j'ai à peine le temps de le voir et de le nourrir...on s'achemine vers une euthanasie s'il ne récupère pas très vite,toujours  très fatigué....on a amélioré le levé avec deux palans à chaine et une sangle de lève malade,mais bon....

----------


## champardenais

J'ai trouvé ceci en cherchant un peu, est ce que ce ne serait pas une carence????                                                                                                                                                                                     - Le Raide (entre 10 jours et 6 semaines) : Paralysie commençant souvent par l’arrière train. Risque de crise cardiaque.
 Cause  : Carence en sélénium et vitamine E. 
 Agir vite : Sélénium et vit.E (Biodyl, par ex). Retour à la normale assez rapide.

 - Ataxie enzootique : Paralysie progressive flasque débutant par l’avant ou par l’arrière.
 Cause : Carence en cuivre
 Traitement : Injection de cuivre.
 - Nécrose du cortex cérébral : Démarche de poivrot, paraît aveugle, tombe et ne se relève plus.
 Cause : Carence en vitamine B.
 Traitement  : Vitamine B.

----------


## catis

il n'est pas paralysé,il bouge toutes ses pattes,mais il est trop faible pour se tenir debout...ce qui reviens au même...
Necrose du cortex,ça c'est pour taquine,mais malgrés vit b...toujours alzheimer....on n'est bien entendu sûr de rien...du coup antibio et anti inflamatoire IM,semble un peu mieux,mais dur de voir en boxe...
Revu le veto aujourd'hui,un autre,qui suppute fortement une intoxication,mais à quoi§?une plante toxique?du foin qui aurait moisi au sol du hangard?du coup antibio IM,supplementation pour le booster,L carnitine IM pour lui redonner de l'appêtit et je ne sais quoi pour refaire la flore digestive...on a commencé ce soir,dernière chance pour lui,croisons les doigts...
Le levé  en   sangle de lève malade,c'est un bonheur pour lui et pour nous,car je suis partie en laissant cath se debrouiller pour le recoucher,et elle n'a eu aucun mal...
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il est si faible qu'il va avoir beaucoup de mal à retrouver des muscles et des forces,il est balaise le gros...comment lever une masse pareille?
pour les autres maladies,champardenais,il a eu des coctkail de vitamines et ions en IM...mais rien...du coup c'est ailleurs.
Mais là on tente de traiter la cause,c'est bien...

----------


## vahick

que de soucis ma pauvre isa j'espère que l'envie de vivre va gagner après ts ces efforts !!! bon courage . bises

----------


## manou 85

> J'ai trouvé ceci en cherchant un peu, est ce que ce ne serait pas une carence????                                                                                                                                                                                     - Le Raide (entre 10 jours et 6 semaines) : Paralysie commençant souvent par larrière train. Risque de crise cardiaque.
>  Cause  : Carence en sélénium et vitamine E. 
>  Agir vite : Sélénium et vit.E (Biodyl, par ex). Retour à la normale assez rapide.
> 
>  - Ataxie enzootique : Paralysie progressive flasque débutant par lavant ou par larrière.
>  Cause : Carence en cuivre
>  Traitement : Injection de cuivre.
>  - Nécrose du cortex cérébral : Démarche de poivrot, paraît aveugle, tombe et ne se relève plus.
>  Cause : Carence en vitamine B.
>  Traitement  : Vitamine B.


Coucou,

Une amie a perdu des brebis avec une intoxication à la luzerne.

je suis absente en ce moment car je change d'hébergeur et l'ancien a frappé ou plutôt a fait une faute de frappe et voila mon abonnement résilié pour le 15 aout alors que j'avais demandé le 15/09 . cela étant irréversible j'attend que FRee me donne à nouveau accès.
Bonne chance à p'tit bouc.*biz les filles

----------


## catis

Pour ti bouc,il ne mange toujours pas et sans reprise alimentaire rapide je ne sais pas trop si l'on continuera les soins paliatifs...on lui laisse encore deux jours,avec le nouveau traitement pour redemarrer...
Sinon,cath me parlais depuis quelques jours d'un chat lamalique dans une ferme,qui saute sans cesse dans son coffre quand elle l'ouvre,qui la supplie du regards...ce soir elle l'a ramené.Je précise avec l'accords des propriétaires,ce chat les degoutent,il s'appelle "lz poilleux",c'est pour dire...ces gens adorent leurs animaux,mais n'ont pas les moyens de les soigner,trop débordés par la quantité...une bonne 30 aine,comme chez mes voisins,du coup un chat malade doit se debrouiller ou crever..1 an qu'il maigrit,il n'a que la peau sur les os,je mettrais des photos demain.
L'idéal serait une asso pour aide financière si soins importants...
Il a un problême dans la bouche,peut-être simplement une ou des  dents cariées,donc infection et douleur,bouche enflée,incapable de manger,même du she*a,il grignote alors qu'il crêve de faim;
On commencera par une visite ceto demain,c'est peut-être simple à soigner genre antibio et anti inflamatoires,mais si une operation genre arrachage de dents est à faire la  c'est trop...on prendra en charge ce qu'on pourra.
Il est isolé ,trop peur que les chiens le bouffent et que leo attrape des cochonneries.
Ce soir a eu un lavage,et ensuite une pipette anti puces,c'est déjà bien.
Il ronronne sans arrêt,il est adorable,et en prime est castré.C'est gens aiment leurs animaux,ils ne peuvent tout simplement plus  payer les soins.C'est le chat preferé q de la mémée que cath va soigner,le but idéal,mais rêvons,serait de le soigner,de le requinquer,qu'il reprenne des forces,puis retour là-bas,il a ses chiens,ses potes,ses poules et sa mémée...mais celà seulement s'il deviens capable de remanger des sroquettes car c'est la seule nourriture.
Il n'a plus que la peau sur les os,je mettrais des photos dés demain,je ne bosse pas...on le pèsera pour avoir un poids de réference,mais ça va être du joli...
Si je trouve une asso qui peut nous avoir des tarifs asso et nous aider si besoin,on le gardera en FA jusqu'à son replacement eventuel chez lui,ou une adoption si non...
Enfin,pour l'instant on fait au plus pressé...
voili voilà...plus que ça...

----------


## vahick

c'est un peu fou votre vie les copines!!! les soucis s'ajoutent sans avoir le temps de respirer et sans avoir la satisfaction d'en voir un avec une solution satisfaisante !!! pour moi tjrs le souci de ma tendre louloute pas la grande forme elle est restée couchée sans même à son habitude aller faire wouaf wouaf aux gens qui passent!!! mais bon elle a bien dîné mais demain je verrai ma véto pour voir s'il y a un autre remède que ceux qu'elle a déjà !!!!et pour agrémenter le tout des névralgies ds le crâne pour moi !!!!youpi tt va bien . bon courage les filles . bises

----------


## armance

les problèmes de bouche et de dents sont fréquents et peuvent entrainer la dénutrition.
La plupart du temps c'est du au Calicivirus (un des 2 virus de coryza)
facile à savoir et l'extraction dentaire de toutes ou partie des dents soulage immédiatement l'animal et supprime les foyers infectieux.
Les racines des molaires des chats sont peu profondes et l'extraction permet la reprise de l'alimentation très vite.
Il peut aussi s'agir des conséquence de la FIV (virus attaquant les défenses immunitaire) qui crée des lésions de la bouche et de l'eosophage, ou du HTLV (sida des chats) et c'est plus compliqué...
Mais calicivirus très probable... si c'est ça il ne faut pas hésiter à retirer déjà toutes les dents (le chat gobe et mange très bien les croquettes sans ses dents).
Certains véto s'il s'agit d'un calicivirus très virulent font l'arrachage (l’exérèse) total crocs compris car ça règle à 95% les problème dus à ce virus qui attaque les gencives et crée des foyers infectieux sur les racines des dents.

J'ai une chatte calicivirus qui a 11 ans et n'a plus ses molaires 'retirées au fur à mesures des attaques alors que maintenant il est préconisé de retirer toutes les molaires d'un coup).
Je me rappelle qu'après cghaque extraction elle remangeait immédiatement l'extraction permettant un soulagement total des douleurs!
Anti infammatoires de temps en temps et antibiotiques lors des extractions.Il faut déjà faire les analyses sanguines.
Il peut aussi avoir une insuffisance rénale importante qui peut aussi occasionner des lésions buccales et tube oesophagien
Voilà pour mes avis...mais je ne suis pas véto!

Si besoin coup de main financier on peu participer à plusieurs? non !?
bises

----------


## catis

RDV veto pris pour 17h30.Il est tellement maigre qu'il est certeinement innoperable,ça traine depuis un an déjà...il n'a pas de contect possible avec leo,car je crains la contagion.Je dirais la suite;
ti bouc va mal,que faire?

----------


## catis

j'ai raconté tout ça à cath...elle regrette de l'avoir ramené,après tout ce n'est pas notre chat,on n'aura pas les moyens de lui faire de gros soins,et on risque de contaminer leo...elle a bien les boules,elle est à deux doigts de le ramener...
là,il est dans la cage de transport des gens,ils nous l'on donnée avec,heureusement car si on avait utilisé la notre...bien contaminée...
elle est grognon...bon,je file emmener les voisins aux courses....

----------


## Coline54

Bon courage pour cette journée qui s'annonce pas facile.... bisous les filles

----------


## catis

pour ti bouc,c'est fini,il viens de mourrir.On l'a sorti du boxe et mis sous une bache,mais je ne pourrais pas le faire enlever avant demain.Avec la chaleur,c'est dur;
Bon,je suis bien triste,je file;

----------


## armance

désolée pour ti bouc ...
Pour Léo faut pas flipper ! cette dame si elle a 30 chats et qu'il n'y a que celui là de malade ça montre que ça ne se transmet pas comme ça !!
faut vraiment des contacts plus que rapprochés !
Le calicivirus est un peu plus facile à transmettre mais c'est pas obligé et les chats bien portants se défendent très bien!
J'ai une seconde minette avec ma Nikita calicivirus et elle ne développe rien donc pas de panique
bisous

----------


## vahick

pauvre p'tit bouc mais il aura eu une belle vie avec vous et ses copines .en espérant que la biquette va récupérer !!!! bises

----------


## catis

taquine ne va pas trop mal depuis ses injections,un peu tête en l'air,mais là est avec les autres...on surveille...
Pour le chat dit 'le pouilleux",notre veto pense qu'il n'a pas 14/15 ans mais plutôt 17/18(tête allongée de vieux vieux chat).Ce serait effectivement sans doute un calicivirus,il fait le traitement basique,antibio plus anti inflamatoire en s/c trois jours,ça devrait bien l'ameliorer et lui permettre de remanger;et de regrossir rapidement.Plus vermifuge.Voilà.Vu son âge,rien de plus pour l'instant,et 11 euros 10,il n'a pas compté de visite,sympa,non?donc,pas d'appel à l'aide,là on y arrive...
Ensuite retour chez lui si ça va,et cath surveillera,en cas de rechute(ce qui arrivera)rebelotte...voilà..
Ce qui l'etonne,c'est que les autres chats(une cinquantaine quand même)sont en excellente santé,même pas de coryza.Tous beau et gras...Bon,c'est comme ça...

----------


## armance

je suis très surprise qu'il ne propose pas d'extraction car c'est ça le véritable soin plutôt que de filer des anti inflammatoires ...car vraiment l'évolution est immédiate 
bises

----------


## vahick

bof c'est son métier à ce gentil véto le principal c'est que ce vieux minou puisse se nourrir et sans doute qu'il ne veut pas opérer
un si vieil animal !!!!bonne soirée les filles espérons que le mieux viendra rapidement !!! bises

----------


## catis

oui,son etat est catastrophique,il est innopérable.Maigre comme j'ai jamais vu.Et de plus très vieux.De toutes façons notre veto sais bien qu'on ne pourra pas engager des frais veto aussi importants,on n'a pas encore la note pour ti bouc mais elle va être salé,bien au-dessus de nos moyens.
Et puis il lui a trouvé de belles dents sans abcès,bien propres,c'est juste une gingivite du fond de la bouche,vers la langue,les dents n'ont rien;Il ne voit pas pourquoi on lui oterais les dents,même s'il etait en meilleur état.
Et puis surprise,dés ce soir il s'est enfilé deux sh*ba entiers,alors qu'il n'avait pas pu manger celui d'hier...Donc effet stupéfiant du traitement.Il crève de faim,il va vite se requinquer...
Je fais plutôt confiance à ce veto qui n'engage pas des frais inutiles,s'il dit que ça suffira,ça devrait suffire.Et puis ce n'est pas notre chat,on n'est pas riches,ce qu'on fait pour lui c'est déjà énorme,non?on peut toujours faire mieux,mais bon,il va retourner chez lui,on fait ce qu'il fautpour qu'il puisse s'alimenter et voilà.
Si vous saviez le nombre de chats malades chez mes voisins,coryza(elle va leur donner du lait pour les soigner...et oui,c'est comme ça),maigreur,et sans doute toute sorte de maladies,on ne peut pas tous les soigner,on fait ce qu'on peut pour le pouilleux,c'est le chat préféré de la mémée de la ferme ou cath va faire des soins,et voilà;On y passerais tout notre temps et tout l'argent qu'on n'a pas,alors...on ferme les yeux...mais celui-là a supplié cath,elle a craqué.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

demain je mettrais des photos,vous allez mieux comprendre l'horreur de la situation...

----------


## Coline54

Je suis désolée pour ti bouc ::  est ce que vous savez ce qu'il a eu finalement ? en tout cas maintenant il va veiller lui aussi sur vous depuis le pont de l'arc en ciel

----------


## vahick

mais oui isa c'est super ce que vous faîtes avec de petits moyens vous ne pouvez pas prendre en charge ts les animaux qui ont eu la malchance de ne pas naître ds un endroit paradisiaque . vous avez ttes les 2 un grand coeur mais hélas quoi qu'on fasse il y aura tjrs des critiques , la nature humaine est ainsi faîte .dormez tranquilles vous avez votre dose de soucis !!! bisous

----------


## armance

C'est sur que s'il n'y a pas d'infection autour des dents il n'y a pas besoin d'en enlever!! quant à la nature humaine...
suis contente pour minou qu'il soit soulagé ! 
bisous

----------


## catis

pour repondre à coline,ti bouc avais 8 ans,et je pense qu'il a fait un problême tumoral cancéreux,ce qui explique son amaigrissement de ces dernières semaines,et l'impossibilité de le soigner malgrés tout ce qu'on a fait.
Et les autres restent en excellente santé,même notre fofolle.Cette nuit elle a dormis avec les autres,donc hors du boxe,et ce matin etait encore là,chance!!!pour elle c'est sans doute une meningite d'après la veto...mais survivre aussi longtemps avec une meningite...en tous les cas elle va plutôt bien,toujours tête en l'air,mais plus posée,notre taquine;
elle va garder des sequelles,mais devrait  continuer à vivre,elle boit,mange,si elle ne se perds pas à nouveau,ce sera parfait.Et si elle se perds à nouveau on lui fera un enclos pour elle,bien securisé,pour qu'elle puisse sortir...

----------


## catis

le gentil ti bouc,c'est le gros pépère sur les genoux,au milieu de la photo,adieu mon gros.

----------


## catis

Charmant l'equarissage garantie  l'enlèvement du cadavre en 48 h,je n'ai pu appeler que ce matin,ben oui,ils ne repondent au tel que de 10h à 12h,du coup ils passeront  demain....ou lundi...
J'ai quand même spécifié qu'il est mort hier à  13h,et que lundi ça fera 6 jours sous une bache noir,à l'ombre une partie de la journée,mais il fait très chaud quand même...Je verrais bien,mais vraiment c'est mal organisé,ils devraient faire un ramassage le samedi matin par exemple,des bêtes du mercredi après midi pas ramassées et dehors...
les eleveurs ont des caisses frigo congèlation,ils peuvent attendre,pas nous...je suis de très bonne humeur ce midi...

----------


## catis

et voilà Augustin le magnifique dit "le pouilleux"pris aujourd'hui,il mange tant qu'il peut.Il faut savoir que cath l'a lavé,en plus...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et une autre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et encore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il est très demandeur de calins,mais on hesite,je ne sais pas pourquoi...

----------


## catis

il est quand même superbe,non?personne ne voudrais l'adopter?bon,a eu sa deuxième piqûre...se laisse soigner ,c'est un amour...
sinon,il fait trois kgs,et en fait 3 kgs d'os...ça devrait êtr un très gros chat balaise,son frêre qu'ils ont encore est bien gros..

----------


## armance

oh le pépère ! Il parait bien âgé c'est sur !
Il va reprendre des forces avec l'appétit 
Il devait avoir trop mal pour avaler
Sympa le véto de vous faire grâce de la consultation...
Comment vont les 4 gros et Lula?
bisous

----------


## catis

les 4 gros vont super bien.Lula aussi,on continue les balades tous les jours ou deux jours suivant nos possibilitées.Je voudrais la voir ailleurs,mais bon,elle supporte pour l'instant.
Pour le chat qu'on devrait appeler Gatsby le magnifique,le veto pense aussi qu'on devrait lui donner des anabolisants pour le booster à refaire du muscle,on va sans doute le faire dés qu'il ira un peu mieux...Il est sur la bonne voie avec ce qu'il mange par jour depuis hier soir:deux sheba,des croquettes mouillées,du fromage de chêvre rapé,avec ça ça va aller...

----------


## armance

ok merci pour les news  ::

----------


## catis

Gatsby,aujourd'hui, c'etait une tête et un gros bidon!!!trop drôle,maintenant qu'il peut manger,il dévore...
A eu sa dernière piqûre aujourd'hui,on verra lundi s'il faut en refaire,mais déjà il mange super bien par rapport au départ...a eu deux boites entières,et il en laisse à peine;on devrait sans doute lui donner à manger petit à petit plusieurs fos par jour,mais on bosse et on ne peut pas passer plus d'une ou deux fois le voir;En plus il est enfermé sans fenêtre avec juste la lampe...pas génial,mais pas le choix;il faut le laisser en quarantaine.
Je pense que s'il continue à bien manger il va être rapatrié chez lui la semaine prochaine,la vie est dure seul et enfermé toute la journée,il s'emmer*e.Il faudrait quelqu'un de disponible pour lui,ce n'est pas notre cas.voilà les nouvelles du jour...

----------


## tyzon

c'est quoi ce bout de cul ?? veux pas un de mes croques monsieur ? j'en ai plein mon nuage !!!
et je viens de croiser un drôle de truc avec des cornes sur la tête dans mon paradis... il fait des gros bisous barbichus à catis et sa troupe !! Dites.. vous savez que ca sent pas le chien cette bêêêêêêête... ?  ::

----------


## vahick

alors vieux minou retour dans son foyer ? gros et gras ? pas d'autre problème à l'horizon que la sécheresse ? bonnes vacances pour toutes ? bises à la ronde

----------


## catis

pas encore partis,mais ses conditions de vie ici sont difficiles,ça ne pourra pas durer.Donc,il est mieux,mais encore un peu baveux et encore quelques difficultées pour manger,du coup  cath est passé chez le veto  prendre antibio et cortisone,cette fois çi per os(par la bouche).
Il a un traitement pour quelques jours,dés la fin on le ramène chez lui,c'est pas l'idéal,mais il ne sera pas enfermé dans une cage à longueur de journée ,à la lumiere d'une lampe...
Donc retour  chez lui le plus rapidement possible,on n'attendra pas qu'il regrossisse,sa place ici n'est pas enviable,sauf qu'il est enfin soigné... 
Voilà pour gatsby...toujours calin,mais il ne fait pas envie...

----------


## vahick

c'est vrai qu'en voyant ses photos il n'est pas très attirant mais je pense que c'est pareil pour ts les vieux !!!!les humains y compris !!!bonne nuit . bises

----------


## catis

bon,pour le chat,on va le ramener chez lui,le traitement est moyennement efficace,il mange mieux,mais bave toujours,est toujours aussi sale,je pense qu'l faudrait qu'il vois un veto plus doué que les notre par içi...
Pour les fans de chats,comme armance,et de plus connaisseuse de la maladie,est-ce qu'il y aurait une famille d'acceuil capable de l'acceuillir et le soigner quelque part?sachant qu'il peut revenir chez lui.
Nous,on jette l'éponge,trop lourd pour nous et pour lui,il ne peut pas continuer à rester enfermé dans une cage à  vivre dans sa merde...on ne peut pas s'occuper correctement de lui...
Donc,retour chez lui demain ,à moins qu'une famille qui veuille le soigner puisse le prendre.
devrais-je ouvrir un post pour lui?

----------


## vahick

vous allez trouver la bonne solution pour ce vieux minet , peut- être tt simplement le ramener chez lui pour y finir sa vie . vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez alors stop assez de soucis !!!! bises

----------


## catis

oui,c'est ce qu'on va faire,ça nous fait peine parce-que cette maladie est douloureuse,et si les inflammations de la gencive reviennent il va à nouveau derrouiller...et ne plus manger,parce-que là il mange bien...mais bon,il faut admettre que c'est au- dessus de nos possibilitées de soins...
on a assez à faire;et là ou il est ,dans une cage,il ne peut pas rester,donc retour chez lui...
sinon,taquine a encore disparut...personne ne veut une gentille chêvre un peu simplette?avec une bonne cloture?ras le bol des bestioles...

----------


## catis

Taquine etait de retour ce matin,elle a passé la nuit dehors...du coup enfermée dans son boxe avec du foin,de l'eau,de l'herbe,là elle mange...je m'inquiète moins qu'avant,mais la chasse va reprendre,elle n'a pas intérêt à trop s'éloigner,à savoir  si les chasseurs ne la prendrons pas pour un chevreuil...le dimanche après midi,bien bourrés,ça crains...
On n'a pas eu le temps de ramener  gatsby,mais peut-être demain matin,j'ai ouvert un post pour lui,au cas ou quelqu'un se sente de le soigner,sachant qu'il pourra revenir chez lui ensuite..il bave moins,mange bien,il va bien mieux...mais toujours aussi  maigre,il va mettre du temps à regrossir...

----------


## momo

Le post pour GATSBY est sur ce forum?

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...s-soins-97355/

oui...avec peu d'espoir de lui  trouver une famille pour le temps des soins,mais j'essaye quand même.Demain on le ramène chez lui,sachant que les propriétaires sont adorables et qu'ils le laisserons volontier partir  si une famille equipé pour les soins le veux...et sachant que les soins sont commencés depuis plus d'une semaine déjà....
Mais là on ne peut plus le garder;le problême n'est pas financier,mais ou le mettre?pas de place à l'ecart...donc il est enfermé dans une cage à lapin ,dans une salle ou il ne doit absolument pas rester,sans lumière du jour,donc avec lampe nuit et jour...super...pour un gentil chat qui ne veux que des calins;Pas question de le garder à la maison avec leo et les chiens.

----------


## vahick

alors vieux minou a- t-il trouvé un refuge pour se soigner ou retour chez lui ? cette dernière solution me semble " humainement " la meilleure même malade c'est chez lui et le chat on le sait est un animal territorial !!!! bonne journée les filles et caresses à vos poilus

----------


## catis

oui,il est retourné chez lui,avec des soins incomplet,mais comme on ne peut pas assumer plus...
j'ai créé un post au cas ou quelqu'un voudrais le prendre pour le soigner,mais nous,nous avons abandonné.Il est récupérable chez lui n'importe quand,mais vu sa maigreur ...faudrais pas trainer;Mais je ne trouve personne,vieux,moche,sale et malade,qui voudra de ce  pauvre pouilleux?

----------


## vahick

mais oui isa vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez , vous ne pouvez pas prendre en charge ts les animaux malades !!!!ce vieux minou aura eu un répit c'est déjà très bien et je serais fort étonnée  qu'une âme charitable prenne le relais !!!! bonne fin de journée . bises

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !!! 

les vacances étant finies, le cercle d'amis se resserrent et je rencontre en ce moment tous les potes qui ont été débordés par leur famille.
Bref l'automne s'annonce chargé et convivial.
Pov minou, pourvu que quelqu'un le prenne en charge pour continuer les soins qui lui ont fait tant de bien.
Le grillage de mon jardin a été changé mais je crains que la bombasse n'en vienne à bout assez rapidement, vais lui faire limer les dents si elle continue........

----------


## vahick

une vraie terreur cette p'tite bête !!!!quand je vois le calme de ma mémère qui ne met même pas une patte dehors le portail grand ouvert !!!!je pense qu'elle se trouve bien ici après ts ses malheurs !!!! ah le temps a changé t° nettement en baisse mais à part une averse ce matin il a fait une journée agréable !!!!ça va être dur de retrouver l'automne !!! bonne soirée les filles

----------


## tyzon

bonne soirée à vous les poulettes !! y'a armance qu'est là avec sa pepette !! toute mignonne le p'tit trognon !! elle a subjugué les razmotts !! je crois que Théo est amoureux !!  :: 
ma princesse regarde toute cette agitation d'un oeil quelque peu indifférent... trop vieille sans doute !!  :: 
bientot des photos !! bizzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## vahick

salut à armance pas un tt petit peu de temps pour venir jusqu'ici ? big bisous

----------


## vahick

quel silence !!!!

----------


## catis

oui,on bosse,on bosse,en plus j'ai peut-être une piste pour le chat,quelqu'un pas trop loin de chez moi qui s'y connait en chats et qui pourrait le prendre en cage de convalescence,dans son garage,le temps de stopper la crise,puis il retournerais chez lui,on demanderais à la famille de le surveiller,pour recommencer en cas de nouvelle crise...sans soins lourd,aucune asso n'acceptant de le prendre en charge on devra payer,donc soins mini,antibio cortisone et c'est tout...voir homeopathie;

----------


## vahick

voila encore un poilu qui a bien de la chance d'avoir croisé votre route !!!!il fait un temps pourri à ne pas mettre un chien dehors !!!!! bonne fin de journée bisous

----------


## catis

un temps pour les escargots,enfin.....bisous ma vahick.

----------


## vahick

vos bêtes à cornes vont devoir de nouveau attendre la pluie ici le soleil est de retour !!!j'espère que tt ca bien pour vos poilus . bisous à ttes les deux

----------


## catis

et voui,le soleil est là,on est en train de rentrer du bois,4 cordes(12 steres...)je me fait les muscles...
pour le chat on se dirige vers une euthanasie devant l'absence de solution pour lui.C'est ainsi.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> on est en train de rentrer du bois,4 cordes(


Courage Il faut embaucher les voisins ::

----------


## armance

C'est sans doute la meilleure solution ... A bout de course ce vieux matou ...
Pas passée vous voir car tu m'avais dit que jusqu'au 11 vous étiez bien prises par des remplacements infirmiers.
Partie remise
gros bisous

----------


## vahick

salut armance moi non plus je n'ai pas eu " l'honneur " de ta visite !!!!!j'aime bien connaître " pour de vrai " les copines qui s'expriment sur rescue !!!tant pis peu- être une autre fois !!!mais je croyais que vous aviez ramené ce vieux minou chez lui ??bon courage aux " travailleuses et bon WE à ttes

----------


## catis

oui,il est chez lui,mais je cherchais une solution,genre famille d'acceuil et asso pour le soigner,donc soit je l'oublie et je le laisse crever  chez lui  ,soit....mais bon,s'ils deviennent tous malades je ne vais pas euthanasier tous les chats,donc je pense laisser tomber.
Sinon,petit marché,50 euros de ventes,royal!!!
sinon armnce,je bossais jusqu'au 11 inclu,mais là plus...on est le 20...

----------


## vahick

j'espère que ttes ces heures d'infirmières vous ont permis de refaire " surface " temps bien tristounet on n'a plus l'habitude . caresses aux poilus et bises à partager

----------


## vahick

eh bien voilà la canicule revenue , le soleil est brûlant!!! pauvres bêbêtes à cornes ce n'est pas un temps favorable mais qu'est- ce - que c'est bon pour les vieilles carcasses . j'espère que tt le monde va bien .

----------


## manou 85

Je déclare ouvert la semaine de la louze.

Je suis partie ce matin explorer de nouveaux sentiers de randonnée pour les poilus sans route, sans vélo......

je me suis enlisée dans le sable !!! la jupe de la voiture  pleine de sable.
Malgré de nombreux efforts nada !!!! 

Bine sur pas pris le portable sur moi !!!!!  les grandes marées motivant les pêcheurs après deux heures........ un monsieur ayant son portable avec lui  a bien voulu appeler le garagiste......................................cet  ::  a d'abord pris des photos (qu'il a mis sur FB)  avant de me dépanner (rhoo les copains)  !!!
Il est parti cherche son gros Chevrolet pour me sortir de cette ornière !!!! 

résultat des courses  3 heures en plein soleil !!!!!  chaud  !! énervée  !! plus les moqueries bref la  louze !!! 

Heureusement les poilus n'étaient pas avec moi !!! 

Bonne journée !!!

----------


## vahick

oh ma pauvre manou !!!!ça me rappelle ma mère faisant une démonstration à une amie en roulant sur la plage de s-t anne - la - palud s'enlisant avec la mer qui remontait , la voiture s'en est sortie de justesse grâce au tracteur d'un gentil paysan !!!!ce n'est pa ma mère bien sûr qui s'en est vantée mais sa copine qui a bien rigolé!!!ne fais pas de mauvais rêves !!! bises

----------


## armance

isa je suis de retour depuis 12 jours...Je suis plus souvent 1 à 2 fois par jour avec mon père qui s'enfonce... donc pas de ballades en vue pour le moment
Vahick c'est pareil...
manou j'imagine la scène !
bises fan club
plus particulièrement Tyson et les michèle !

----------


## Michèle B

bon courage armance , bises

----------


## vahick

je pense bien à toi armance , bien douloureux moments pour toi . bon courage

----------


## catis

je suis désolée pour ton père armance,bon courage à toi pour passer ces moments douloureux.
Moi qui voulais te dire de venir en octobre ramasser des escargots,c'etait la bonne occasion,et oui,tu es ma championne du ramassage,et bien on fera sans toi.
Bises,isa.

----------


## michele

j'espère que ton papa va remonter la pente !! je te souhaite pleins de courage !!
pense à dire à ton copain qu'il me joigne afin de récupérer son plat stp !!
bon courage aussi les filles pr le ramassage de vos ptites bêtes à cornes !!
moi g rendez vous le 15 Octobre avec le chirurgien afin de voir ce kil peut faire pour
me soulager de ma sciatique ...opération de toute façon vu que c un kiste !!!
ça va être la joie là .... je m'angoisse surtout de laisser mes bébés !!!

bises à toutes Kénavo

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-gatsby-99057/


voilà,ça bouge pour gatsby,on a une asso,une FA,il ne manque que les sous,l'asso n'a pas de sous et on ne pourra commencer les soins qu'après avoir reunit l'argent.J'ai donné 50 euros,sa FA sans doute aussi un peu,mais c'est loin du compte...
merçi de diffuser les filles...

----------


## vahick

désolée isa de ne pas participer à ce " sauvetage " je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée mais de l'acharnement vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez et je crois qu'il serait plus sage de laisser ce pauvre minet finir ses jours près de sa vieille maîtresse . bises

----------


## catis

je retrouve juste ma ligne,l'orage d'hier a fait tout sauter.Gatsby a disparut le 22/9  après un passage de chasseurs,les proprio devaient nous prévenir si problême,mais bien entendu ils ont oublié...charmant.Je suis dégouttée et je vous dis pas cath,elle comptais bien le sauver,il lui avait tapé dans l'oeil.En même temps il peut reapparaitre,c'etait un voyageur...Avant d'être malade il disparaissait souvent.Mais dans ce cas on evitera de demander de l'aide.L'ambiance PA est toujours aussi débile.

----------


## vahick

eh bien ce pauvre minou a décidé de sa vie !!!!c'est peut- être mieux ainsi !!!! ma gentille nounouche ne tiens pas la forme elle semble se paralyser de l'arrière - train j'ai RV chez ma véto vendredi j'ai bien peur qu'elle n'abandonne la lutte , je suis bien triste !!!au fait manou tu as des problèmes d'ordi les mails que je t'envoie me reviennent !!!

----------


## catis

vahick,tana est née le 2 octobre 2002,elle a 11 ans,elle s'etait carrément paralysée dans le ruisseau il n'y a pas si longtemps,souviens toi...
Traitement;ostheopathe(il y en a une sur quimperlé qui a été très douce avec tan),metac*m pour la crise,et chondroprotecteurs...et surtout régime...un peu...croquettes light pour elle et calya.
A ce jour,elle ne s'est plus paralysée,mais elle a parfois du mal à se lever,elle baisse doucement,mais descend encore à la rivière en bas,se baigne parfois,à cause de l'orage elle est même montée à l'etage nous rejoindre ce matin,pour te dire...
Alors rien n'est perdu.En  sortant tana de la rivière j'ai vraiment cru que c'etait finit,mais NON!!!
Les veto vont proposer le traitement chimique,pense à l'ostheopathe aussi,ce sont des gestes très doux pour le remettre droite.Encore faut-il qu'elle assepte de se faire tripoter par une inconnue ton awai...
Mais rien n'est perdu.Loin s'en faut....

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les filles !! 
Ce matin, le temps était gris, j'attendais la fin du monde et zou d'un seul coup le ciel est dégagé et un gentil soleil brille ! pour combien de temps ????  le temps est lourd !!
Oui, Yvette ne t'angoisses pas l'ostéopathie remet sur pattes nos loulous, les grands comme les petits quand une douleur s'installe.
Ma Mâtine s'endormait pendant les manips (toujours en douceur) et bercé par les voix de l'ostéo et la mienne. elle faisait de la laxité au niveau des cervicales et comme elle avait de la bouteille ( de l'age)  les anti inflammatoires la détraquait.
Ma boite mail déconne elle était pleine, je vais voir pour augmenter sa capacité.
Cet aprem tricot avec les copines !!!! fous rires garantis.

----------


## tyzon

après moult vadrouilles, je prend le temps de me poser un poil ! ce matin à 4h30, ca bourdonnait grave sur not caillou... et à 5 h le déluge !!! inutile de gaspiller de l'electricité, ca flashait de partout !!
princesse et les razmotts se sont rapporchés du z'hom pendant l'orage, sont pas trop fières, surtout les petits !!  :: 
 ::  bisous mes chéries !!

----------


## vahick

oh merci les filles vous me redonnez le moral qui était au raz des chaussettes !!!!!il y a bien un ostéo au cabinet de ma kiné mais je suppose qu'il ne s'occupe pas des poilus !!!!s'il faut aller à quimperlé pas de problème je vais tt de suite chercher ses coordonnées s'il le faut je mettrai la muselière mais les papouilles elle adore . ici un bel orage à 8h mais le soleil est de retour avec la chaleur , super cet été qui n'en finit pas . bisous les copines

----------


## vahick

eh bien je n'aurai pas besoin d'ostéo ma douce a une tumeur !!!! pour l'instant on ne parle pas d'ostéosarcome , biopsie demain matin .

----------


## manou 85

Mince !!   essaie de pas trop cogiter cette nuit.
Papouilles à ta poulette et biz à toi.

----------


## vahick

merci manou ça ne va pas être facile rien que l'anesthésie m'inquiète !!!son coeur si malade va- t-il résister ????

----------


## catis

oh merde,c'est pas vrai.
Je pense fort à vous deux ma vahick.
gros gros bisous.
isa.

----------


## vahick

voilà les dernières nouvelles de ma si gentille louloute elle est condamnée  :Embarrassment: stéosarcome . bien sûr elle a un traitement  pour eviter qu'elle souffre je peux espérer la garder entre 15jours et 6mois !!!!j'essaie de me consoler en pensant que nous avons eu le grand bonheur de partager notre vie pendant 2ans 1/2,elle avait réappris à sourire !!!!mais vous savez ttes ce que c'est de voir partir un compagnon ou une compagne!!!

----------


## vahick

et aller ça continue ma bibiche a eu une intolérence a son anti inflammatoire oh juste un demi comprimé hier midi et résultats la voiture dans un triste état , heureusement bien protégée pas de gros dégats il a juste fallu rincer puis eau de javel non seulement la voiture mais zossi la route car j'étais chez une amie et pour finir la journée problème de stomie !!!!youyi la vie est belle .!!!!j'espère que tt va bien pour vous ttes . bises

----------


## catis

ma pauvre vahick,quand tout va mal,tout va de travers, on te fais de gros bisous,isa et cath.

----------


## vahick

voilà la terrible décision est prise ce soir la maison n'aura plus sa vigilante gardienne , un vide abyssal !!!!

----------


## manou 85

OH quelle sale nouvelle !!

Mais c'est une sage décision i l'anti inflammatoire ne lui réussit pas elle ne peut être soulagée de sa douleur.

Je pense fort à toi.

----------


## vahick

merci manou

----------


## Coline54

Bon courage Vahick, on est toutes passées par là et c'est très très dur... mais quand ils souffrent et que l'on est impuissants il n'y a qu'une seule solution hélas, profitez au maximum de vos derniers moments ensemble :'(

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles 
Vahick c'est la meilleure décision qui soit partir sans acharnement au paradis des chiens mais il n'y a pas d'enfer pour eux là haut.
La jolie et toi auront eu un beau parcours ensemble
je pense fort à vous 2
Je reviens de Paris : mon père dcd lundi 30 septembre obsèques vendredi dernier : soulagement de le savoir en pais et avec ma mère 
bises

----------


## vahick

merci coline votre compassion est un réconfort mais outre l'absence si douloureuse est encore pire à l'idée de ne pas avoir pris une bonne décision !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci armance et mes sincères condoléances pour ton papa , on se sent bizarrement orpheline quand nos parents disparaissent

----------


## catis

tu sais bien que tu aurais dû prendre cette décision demain ou après demain,ou dans huit jours,ou dans quinze,allons vahick,on sais bien que l'issue est fatale pour cette maladie,on ne peut rien faire et regarder nos chiens souffrir, gémir de douleur n'est pas bien non plus.
Elle avais son petit coeur malade,elle n'aurait pas supporté d'être opérée,et puis pour quoi,pour lui oter une patte arrière,avec la douleur,avec la maladie sans doute déjà disséminée qui se serais dévelloppée ailleurs,avec le handicap,nos chiens sont lourds,dur de se déplacer sur trois pattes,elle n'aurais pas tenu ni supporté.
Tu as pris une dure mais sage décision en lui évitant des semaines de souffrance inutile,son coeur n"aurais pas supporté celà,de toutes façons,autant qu'elle parte  avec tout ton amour.
Je suis désolée  vahick,c'est la pire maladie que nos gros peuvent avoir,c'est la seule maladie qui me fais baliser,tu ne peux pas savoir comme j'ai peur que ça arrive chez moi(la mère de calya est partie comme ça et c'est souvent hereditaire)...
Courage ma douce et gros bisous,on est toutes là.
Courage aussi à armance,mais je lui ai envoyé un petit mot,on pense fort aussi à elle qui est aussi dans une bien difficile période.
Décidemment...
bises à vous les filles..

----------


## vahick

merci isa , tes paroles m'apaisent un peu mais elle a tellement lutté encore malgré les piqûres , elle refusait de mourir on a dû lui en faire 3 son coeur n'était peut- être pas si malade pour résister ainsi. je vais essayer de me coucher , de dormir sans cauchemarder comme plusieurs nuits précédentes .bises

----------


## catis

les veto sont nuls pour les euthanasies,c'est le problême...il faut d'abords calmer l'animal avec un antalgique puissant,pour qu'il ne souffre pas,et cette phase est rarement faite,il faut réclamer ,vraiment...puis l'endormir avec un puissant somnifère,puis seulement faire les piqûres fatales.Les veto se contentent souvent d'endormir sans calmer la douleur,alors que ça peut être douloureux.Du coup l'animal se débat.Mais c'est son corps qui résiste,inconscienmment.Elle voulait vivre encore,la vie avec toi etait douce et agréable.
C'est vrai qu'elle est encore bien sur la photo que tu m'as envoyé,elle n'etais pas prête  à partir tout simplement car elle n'avais pas encore compris que sa maladie etais très grave,pas eu le temps de comprendre;
Mais toi tu savais,tu connaissais l'issue de cette vacherie,elle aurait souffert le martyr pendant plusieurs semaines,aurait été malade avec les médocs,n'aurais plus rien mangé avant de partir dans d'attroces souffrances.Toi tu savais et tu as fait le bon choix.Elle,elle ne savais pas tout ça et elle voulait vivre encore,mais les ostheosarcomes ne pardonnent pas,il n'y a pas de solution autre que ce que tu as fait,ce jour là ou un autre....
C'est tout.L'issue aurait été la même et rapidemment. 
Je sais,c'est dur,mais son corps a résisté parce-qu'elle allait encore bien à part la douleur.
Tu as fais le bon choix.Essaye de voir plus loin,de penser à tous les bons moments que vous avez passé ensemble,aux gros progrès qu'elle a fait avec toi,et ne pas trop penser à cette terrible fin,même si celà risque de te hanter,ce n'est pas le plus important,le plus important c'est votre vie ensemble et cette chienne qui a remonté la pente après des années de terreur...Pas la fin.
gros bisous ma douce.
Là je file ramasser mes escargots,j'ai pris un gros retard et  je suis seule;ça va être dur cette année.

----------


## tyzon

oui, les vétos sont un peu chiche sur la dose administrée... et les toutous ne réagissent pas tous de la meme facon... mais l'important, comme dit Isa est le souvenir des bons moments partagés, sa fidélité et son amour pour sa sauveuse apparue un jour comme un rayon de soleil dans sa vie de mer** et de douleur... quelle bonne tête elle avait cette grosse doudouce, je vois encore son nez sur les genoux de ma Môman pour quémander une tite friandise... elle repose en paix maintenant, bien au chaud sur le grand nuage près de moi à déguster mes délicieux croques !! heureusement que j'en ai un stock inépuisable !!!!!!!!!!! courage vahick, te fais une grosse léchouille consolatrice, ta bibiche te regarde de la haut et veille sur toi !  ::

----------


## vahick

merci mes amies non rien à reprocher à ma véto elle a commencé par une piqûre pour la shooter et là déjà elle a été surprise de voir qu'elle ne s'endormait pas donc elle a refait une piqûre sans plus d'effet et c'est ensuite que son mari lui a fait une intraveineuse et elle a fini par s'endormir pour tjrs mes mains sur sa tête .je sais bien que le temps adoucira mon chagrin mais pour l'instant il m'étouffe !!!!bises à ttes

----------


## catis

Alors,notre vahick tiens le coup?
On va sans doute aussi devoir faire de même pour Taquine,ce n'est pas qu'elle s'aggrave,ni qu'elle souffre,mais elle a une toute petite vie minable,souvent prostrée,incapable de manger seule on la nourrie  2 fois par jour et ce n'est pas suffisant,il faudrait la nourrir plus,mais ça prend déjà une heure à chaque fois,on n'a pas le temps ,et l'hiver arrive,ou va t'on lui trouver de l'herbe?son handicap est très lourd...mais je n'arrive pas à prendre la décision,elle est tellement mignonne,viens faire des calins,c'est dur...et là du coup on n'est pas prête à pouvoir prendre des vacances avec une chêvre à gaver comme une oie...
C'est dur de se décider,je suis dans la même expectative que toi ma vahick,si je décide d'abréger je vais le regretter,et si je la garde comme ça, ça me pourrie la vie.Et en prime elle ne souffre pas,ne va pas mourrir,c'est juste pour mon confort car je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper d'elle,j'ai vraiment les boules.
Enfin...on repousse la date...

----------


## vahick

je me doute bien combien c'est difficile ma douce amie souffrait tant on lui sentait de nouveau la colonne vertébrale tellement elle avait maigri en une semaine mais quand on voit les photos prises avant de la conduire chez le véto où elle sourit quel terrible remords !!!!pour couronner le tt j'ai été sûrement maladroite en mettant un mail plusieurs jours après à mes 3grands disant que j'étais triste de ne pas avoir eu un mot de compassion de mes enfants le mail envoyé à tt le monde , arrivé chez nombre de mes amis devant à priori être aussi sur leur ordi et là l'horreur des diatribes de reproches de mes deux filles  qui m'ont laissée anéantie !!!!! heureusement sandrine ma plus jeune fille est à mes côtés aussitôt qu'elle le peut , elle téléphone et mon fils aussi m'a dit tte sa tristesse , il aimait bcp ma gentille compagne . bon courage avec la petite taquine  quel âge a- -t-elle ? aller bonne journée malfré la pluie arrivée ce matin . bises

----------


## catis

taquine a environ 5 ans,le rdv est pris pour demain,je ne resterais pas là,heureusement que j'ai cath pour m'aider.C'est dur.

----------


## Moumoune83

je pense bien à vous !

----------


## vahick

bon courage à ttes deux mes pensées seront pour vous . bises

----------


## tyzon

et une tite place au chaud de préparée pour cette jolie bête à cornes.... ok, elle prendra un peu plus de place que les lumas... mais ca mange pas de croque monsieur cette poilue la... m'en vais chercher un carré d'herbe de ce pas !
léchouilles à vous les filles, Môman vous transmet toute ses ondes positives pour cette triste journée....  ::

----------


## catis

et oui,elle a été endormie ce matin,un bien gentil et joli veto que cath ne connaissait pas est arrivé,il a été très doux,très gentil,elle etait au bout du rouleau,depuis deux jours j'avais du mal à la faire manger,aucun espoir de la voir aller mieux...une piqûre pour dormir,en  une minute elle etais partie,elle ne s'est pas débattue,cath m'a dis qu'il semblait qu'elle n'attendais que ça,qu'on abrège sa vie...j'ai les boules,mais bon,c'est fait.
Voilà les nouvelles...

----------


## vahick

je pense bien à vous en vous envoyant de grosses bises

----------


## catis

merçi ma  vahick,pour toi aussi c'est si proche...c'est difficile quand même.Et puis elle est dans la cour,attend l'equarisseur...elle etait si jolie,pas du tout  maigre,on l'avais bien soignée,nourrie à la main...enfin,c'est comme ça...

----------


## catis

ce matin elle s'est envolée dans le camion de l'equarissage.Elle faisait quand même 55 kgs,on la soignait bien notre mimine,elle n'avait même pas maigrit.Dur.

----------


## vahick

je pense bien à vous je connais trop bien le chagrin éprouvé après cette terrible décision . bises pour vous mes amies et caresses aux poilus pm je suis allée chez pascale paulet pour " papouiller" des léos ça me manque tant !!!

----------


## armance

hello me voici de retour après une semaine dans les montagnes Pyrénées, histoire de débrancher un peu !
Bisous aux filles et la douce taquine doit gambader au paradis des animaux !
La vie sans eux manque d'amour et d’honnêteté, leur départ nous déshabille mais ce qu'ils nous ont apportés est tellement puissant ils nous apprennent l'amour inconditionnel ils nous confrontent aussi à nos impuissances bref nos amis nous font grandir.
Je n'ose imaginer ma vie sans Lulu, mais je sais avec mes chats disparus ou mes amis ou parents partis aussi qu'on n'est pas responsable de la vie des autres, de la détérioration de la vie, par contre on est dans la possibilité d'aider et d'adoucir la fin de vie 
Bisous les filles fanclub

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les copines . l'absence de ma douce est tjrs difficile mais je retrouve un peu le sourire , je suis en pourparlers pour acquérir une nouvelle petite léonberg oh elle ne remplacera pas ma douce et son regard plein d'amour mais elle va rendre un peu de vie à la maison !!!! je vous mettrai une photo . j'espère bien sûr que mes nounous préférées ( hein isa et cathy ?) l'accueilleront s'il m'arrivait qqle chose de fâcheux . je vous tiens au courant

----------


## catis

ah ah?mais voui,on a hâte de faire connaissance...
Sinon,huer mini tornade sur le village,on est passé juste à coté,mais pas d'électricité pendant 16 heures....
Un voisin a eu son toit de hangard arraché ,puis retombé sur tous les autres toits,je vous dis pas les dégats,on a eu de la chance,on n'aurait plus une serre en place à 100m prés...C'est passé vraiment à coté de chez nous...et ça a soufflé dru!!!
bon,ici,on ramasse des escargots comme on peut,on a le dos en vrac,on est crevées,on a peur de ne pas y arriver ,comme d'habitude en fait....sauf que c'est la première année qu'on est seules pour ramasser et c'est raide...enfin,c'est la vie,je retourne escargoter...

----------


## vahick

bien sûr je viendrai vite lui faire rencontrer les copines et sa colo si elle doit y aller un jour !!!! j'essaie d'organiser mon voyage elle est ds le 71 mais je pourrais la récupérer à montluçon donc un peu plus près !!! bisous les copines je vous mettrai une photo

----------


## catis

ca fait une tirée la saone et loire...11 h de route...et prévoir un covoiturage pour la rapprocher d'ici?même montluçon ça fait une sacrée route,t'a plus 20 ans ma vahick...

----------


## vahick

oui je sais , une amie a essayé de persuader des amis qui viennent d'issoire en Bretagne dimanche montluçon était quasiment sur leur route ils avaient ds le temps des léo mais ils ont une voiture neuve !!!!tant pis pas sympa pourtant la dame m'a assurée que la chienne avait l'habitude de la voiture , qu'elle est sage , pas malade !!! je n'ai personne pour m'accompagner alors je ferai des étapes !!!!pas grave si après je ne mange pas des ortolans ( que j'ai mangé une fois dans ma vie !!!) ts les jours après les frais de route , d'hotel !!!!!la dame est éleveuse de chevaux , elle ne peut donc pas s'absenter longtemps déjà monluçon ça lui fera 5 h de route aller- retour !!!j'espère que ce joli rêve de voir ma maison revivre va se réaliser !!!! bisous bon courage pour les bêtes à cornes qui ont au moins l'avantage de ne pas courir vite !!!

----------


## catis

faites un post sur rescue  ou sur adoption gros chien,j'ai fait venir calya comme ça,je suis allée la récupérer à Angers,elle avait fait biarritz/angers en covoiturage...tu pourrais trouver un saone et loire/nantes par exemple...enfin,c'est ce que je ferais...

----------


## vahick

seul problème mais gros problème je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est de faire un post !!!!!eh oui ma science est fort limitée !!!! bisous

----------


## catis

sur rescue c'est fastoche,tu va sur FORUM,tu descend,tu clique sur  COVOITURAGE,puis sur RECHERCHE(tu va d'abords sur les offres de covoit voir si par hasard quelqu'un ne fais pas la route toute les semaines)sinon tu OUVRE UNE RECHERCHE et là tu créé ton post,avec la ville de départ(sachant que la dame peut faire un bout de route)et une region d'arrivée(tu peux mettre simplement" le plus prés possible de la bretagne,j'irais la chercher")genre SAONE ET LOIRE vers BRETAGNE...ou proche.
Tu veux que je créé le post?ça ne coute rien,ne va peut-être rien apporter,mais ça vaut le coup de tenter...par contre il faudra que tu le suive,moi je suis dans les esccargots et pas sur l'ordi..

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...onberg-101093/
voilà,je t'ai créé une petite demande de covoit que va convenir,va sur le post,que les gens puissent t'envoyer des MP(message privés)s'ils ont des propositions,ça sera certainement un peu payant mais toujours moins cher que ton essence et ta fatigue ajoutées...

----------


## vahick

ça y est dans 8jours une petite iska viendra partager ma maison , elle arrivera en co- voiturage le 4 avec une dame qui adore les toutous , elle a un golden retriever. la dame qui se sépare d'iska est bien triste mais l'entente entre les deux chiennes se révèle impossible elles se battent méchamment et iska prend maintenant le dessus sur la golden ce n'est plus possible . voilà j'espère qu'iska se plaira avec une vieille maîtresse !!!bonne fin de journée les bêtes à cornes doivent être heureuses !!!! bisous

----------


## manou 85

Le vent souffle, les feuilles tombent et les volets tapent !! bref un grand vent d'automne. cela fait la joie des planchistes.
c'est une fifille de l'année ta demoiselle, sa mésentente avec la golden vient peut etre qu'elle va ou est pubère.
je croyais que les léos étaient de grosse peluche très pacifique...
elle va être bien en fille unique avec toi toute la journée.
Allez encore une semaine cela fait combien de dodos ???

----------


## vahick

OUI iska est née le 16 juin mais pubère sûrement pas à 4 mois ces géants le sont vers 10 ou 12 mois !!c'est d'ailleurs une des seules races qui n'est pas confirmable avant 15mois et ils peuvent grandir jusqu'à 3ans !!!ça me donne le temps de la faire stériliser avant ses premières chaleurs ce qui est préférable !!!! par contre j'espère que ce mauvais accueil de la chienne de la maison ne l'aura pas rendue agressive alors que cette race est connue pour être pacifiste !!!!mais j'espère être encore assez volontaire pour lui faire comprendre que chez moi l'agressivité n'a pas cours .voilà la semaine va être longue j'ai hâte d'avoir de la vie autour de moi surtout quand on est bloqué à l'intérieur comme aujourd'hui !!!! bonne soirée manou biens sûr je vous tiendrai au courant

----------


## catis

oui,ça souffle dru...
Pour le sociabiliser,et bien faut lui présenter des copains/copines....tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...mais ce  n'est pas le moment de prendre la route...Pourvu qu'il n'y ai pas de problême electrique demain,je bosse comme infirmière et j'aurais du mal à gérer le tout...

----------


## vahick

oui oui j'ai bien l'intention de la présenter aux copines !!!!!quand le vent ira souffler ailleurs !!! j'espère que mes ardoises ne vont pas avoir d'envie de vacances , le couvreur est passé il y a peu j'espère qu'il a jeté un coup d'oeil partout !!!!bonne nuit à ttes bises

----------


## manou 85

4 mois c'est un vrai bébinou, enfin toutes proportions gardées mais que du poil  !! aie !! aie !!

Le golden aussi est pacifiste mais peut être que la golden a été mal sociabilisée ce qui la rend possessive.

Allez encore une semaine, un nouveau dodo, un doudou neuf et des joujoux cela va le faire !!!!  

Le calme est retombé pour 'instant.
Bonne nuit les filles !!!

----------


## armance

hihi ta fifille va avoir fort à faire avec la meute de Lang..an !! Va moins faire la maline quand le chat Léo va la remettre à sa place!! :: 
Contente pour toi et pour cette miss, vous allez vous régaler en,semble
bisous

----------


## vahick

oh iska est avec des chevaux , des chats , des poules , un kangourou donc je pense que le contact avec léo ne va pas faire des étincelles !!! nous venons enfin de voir revenir l'électricité coupée cette nuit à 1h-1/4 avec mon masque pour respirer qui se coupe je suffoque donc je sais l'heure !!!!en plus sans courant je suis enfermée mon portail est électrique et la batterie sensée d'y pallier ne marche plus volet électrique aussi bloquée enfin sympa les pannes je vais voir les congels ce qu'ils en pensent !!!bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

sympa le tout électrique!!!je me souviens d'amis  quand j'etais à lyon,en tout électrique aussi et super sécurisés,je n'ai jamais pu entrer chez eux un soir,elle etait diabêtique,agée,et l'infirmière n'avais pas pu entrer non plus,la vrai galère,elle etait incapable de se piquer,j'y etais allée au retour du courrant...à 23h...

----------


## vahick

eh oui dame électricité nous joue parfois des tours je vais m'occuper de recharger la batterie pour que le samu ne soit pas obligé de passer par dessus le portail !!!! bien sûr pas besoin du samu pour l'instant !!!!pour tiédir un peu mon petit déjeuner j'ai utilisé le "pistolet" pour faire de la crème brûlée !!!mais je vais rechercher je crois que j'ai un petit camping - gaz dans le bazar du grenier !!!!demain je vais aller chercher l'urne de ma douce encore des moments difficiles !!!! bon courage les travailleuses en extérieur !!! bisous bonne nuit

----------


## manou 85

Je n'ose pas électrifié mon portail.   bien que par chez moi le courant passe en souterrain.
J'ai toujours beaucoup de réconfort à récupérer les urnes de mes compagnons : c'est leur vrai retour à la maison

Mais vu le nombre d'urnes je commence  avoir du mal à expliquer à mes petites filles que ce sont mes chiens qui sont dans le cendrier.

----------


## vahick

salut manou c'est un vrai confort un portail électrique tu cliques il s'ouvre tu recliques il ferme , ne rentrent donc chez toi que ceux que tu veux recevoir!!!et plus à descendre de voiture !!et tes poilus ne peuvent pas sortir sans ton aide !!!c'est vrai que tu es encore jeune !!!!en plus il n'y a pas de telles tempêtes ts les jours et les coupures électriques sont quand même très rares . et j'ai fait mettre un moteur sur batterie en dédommagement d'une commande de volets encaissée sans que le travail n'ait jamais été fait!!!! seule chose j'ai été négligente en ne faisant pas recharger la batterie , il faut que je m'en occupe . voilà il fait un temps superbe oubliée la tempête !!!! bonne journée. bises

----------


## manou 85

Je suis pas équipée avec des grosses peluches à poils mais j'ai deux asticots qui ne demandent qu'à prendre la poudre d'escampette.
Remarque avec le vent de ces derniers jours, le portail s'est décroché et j'ai retrouvé ma pestouille dans la rue, les oreilles au vent.
J'ai remis le portail en place et la bombasse dans le jardin. mais elle a trouvé cela moins drôle et est rentrées à la maison.

Le soleil est revenu mais i commence à cailler.

----------


## catis

et alors,la photo de ta nouvelle fille?ou tu as été noyée sous les manifestants?ou tu n'arrive pas à décoller ton bonnet rouge?

----------


## vahick

eh bien j'attends l'appel de la demoiselle qui a dû partir de macon ce matin 9h !!!aucune nouvelle elle ne répond pas sur le portable , elle devait m'appeler arrivée à nantes pour me donner rv 2h30 après à concarneau c'est le temps qu'il faut entre les 2 villes !!!! je commence à trouver le temps long !!!!

----------


## vahick

ça y est dans 1h30 à la sortie de la voie rapide , elles st entre nantes et vannes ."ma " fifille est super sage . merci de t'inquiéter mais dès demain je t'enverrai une photo . bonne soirée bisous

----------


## manou 85

ah !! cela se précise !!! 

La demoiselle arrive au pays breton.  il doit y avoir de l'impatience dans l'air !!

----------


## catis

la pôôôvre,elle ne sais pas ce qui l'attends...ça sêche difficilement un leonberg qui vit dans l'humidité bretonne....les miens ne decollent pas de la cheminée.
sinon,eros est tous enflé d'un coté de la tête,il a dû prendre un coup ou se faire mal en courrant la campagne...donc metéc*m ce soir.je l'ai traité de momoche,na!!!

----------


## vahick

et voilà une nouvelle petite léonberg , pour l'instant un peu perdue même effrayée mais c'est normal, mourant de faim car elle était à jeun depuis hier au soir elle vient quand même vers moi quêter des caresses . je la trouve très maigre je verrais ce qu'en pense la véto vendredi . elle a été conduite en bretagne par une "gendarme " bretonne qui habite à la forêt - fouesnant !!!! j'espère que nous allons bien nous entendre !!!j'irai en visite chez les nounous uand elle aura " pris ses marques "!!!! bises bonne nuit

----------


## catis

un chiot de 4 mois ne peut pas être propre,il faut attendre au minimum 6/7 mois,c'est un bébé encore....

----------


## vahick

bonsoir , d'après la dame qui me l'a " expédiée " elle est propre ce qui est tt à fait habituel pour un léonberg mais là elle était complètement perdue , affolée . pas de nouvel " oubli "de la journée , courses visite à un gros copain ( énorme s-t bernard )elle est très calme pour un si jeune chien , marche en laisse !!!! on verra comment elle évolue !! je vous ai envoyé des photos je ne sais pas les mettre sur rescue !!!! 
bonne soirée

----------


## armance

Coucou, de retour d'auvergne j'apprends l'arrivée d'une jeune Léo !! Comment s'appelle la jolie?
bisous filles et fanclub !

----------


## vahick

eh oui voilà iska qui redonne un peu de vie à la maison , elle est super calme et caline . j'espère qu'un bon bout de route ensemble nous attend .je ne sais pas mettre de photos sur rescue !!!! mais elle est tte mignonne avec un beau masque noir comme le veut sa race !!!!que de balades armance !!!! et la Bretagne sous la pluie ? bonne journée

----------


## catis

tiens,le retour d'armance,coucou breton,ici il pleut et c'est vraiment la bretagne...bon,je file rattacher mes serres,quelques cordes se sont décrochées.Bises  les fiiiiilllles...

----------


## vahick

vpilà  première visite véto tout va bien , jeune chien spécialement bien dans sa tête  19kg  elle s'est laissée papouiller , examiner , sans 
aucune crainte , cherchant même les caresses de ma véto .je lui ai acheté un gros nonos qui va rester dans la voiture en espérant que trop occupée à rogner elle oubliera de vomir !!!!bonne fin de journée les filles et caresses aux poilus

----------


## manou 85

OH oh !! les nouvelles sont bonnes !!!! tu sais pour qu'elle ne vomisse plus en voiture il fo que tu la balde tous les jours, toujours pour le plaisir (promenade avec récompense à la clé).  pas pour un truc désagréable il fo banaliséz le sortie !!

J'enrage depuis la tempête mon portail est cassé déjà dit je viens d'en trouver un dans un BD.......mais il n'en entre pas dans la voiture et mon bip bip de fils n'a pas le temps !!!!!!!!  je sens que le cockerius à bétise va faire un retour chez son maitre !!!!!    bon va me calmer avec un p'tit carré de chocolat !!!

----------


## tyzon

coucou !! quelques photos de la nouvelle compagne de not' vahick !! l'est trop mignonne, on croirait qu'elle a fourré son pif dans le charbon !!  :: 

cool la vie auprès de ma nouvelle maman !!


Tata Jaspée dit que j'ai une bouille de clown... Vous y croyez vous ???  ::

----------


## vahick

merci gentille tatie de me montrer à toutes je suis sage chez ma nouvelle mamie ,je préfère nettement rester auprès d'elle que d'aller jouer au jardin c'est vrai que c'est pas sympa d'être mouillée .au fait je n'ai vraiment peur de rien même pas de l'aspi !!!!mon bout du nez tout noir veut dire que papa et maman sont des léonbergs moi on verra quand j'aurai 15mois si mamie me présente à la confirmation bof moi ça m'est bien égal le principal c'est que je sois bien dans ma nouvelle maison . wouaf wouaf les copains et copines

----------


## armance

Hihi jolie bouille ! toute mince encore ! l'air breton va lui faire le plus grand bien ! bisoussssssssssssssssss

----------


## vahick

mamie va me prendre en photo régulièrement en une semaine j'ai déjà bien grossie j'ai autant à manger que j'ai envie alors je vais rattraper mon retard pour devenir une belle fille !!!

----------


## tyzon

a bientot pour de nouvelles photos alors !!!  ::   je crois que je suis amoureux moi..... ::

----------


## catis

et bien nous on a eu des émotions aujourd'hui,Calya s'est faite buter par une voiture en bas de la route de chez nous(elle courrait pour aller emmerder les voisines et quelqu'un est passé à toutes vitesse...)
Du coup on la surveille,elle semble ne rien avoir,joue,pête la forme,pas de plaie,ni de sang,ni de boiterie....
Par contre elle a bien niqué  la voiture,enfoncement du coté,phare pêté,il ne pouvait plus ouvrir sa portière...je vous dis pas les dégats!!!je pense que d'avoir beaucoup de poils,ça protège.Donc je me laisse désormais pousser partout,plus de rasage...Vous allez m'appeler l'oursoune.

----------


## vahick

oh zut alors je vais me permettre de vous dire attention je suis persuadée que sterenn avait été touchée par une voiture quand elle s'était échappée et qu'elle avait un caillot qui s'est déplacé après la piqûre anti - inflammatoire et l'a tuée pourtant quand on l'a récupérée elle
 avait l'air en pleine forme pas du tout inquiète, on avait trouvé miraculeux qu'elle ait traversé ce grand carrefour à une heure de grande circulation sans bobo hélas !!!! aller j'espère que tt va aller sans problème mais je me devais de vous en parler , j'ai eu tant de remords de ne pas l'avaoir fait examiner par ma véto !!!

----------


## vahick

comment va calya ce matin ? peut- être qqles courbatures ? j'espère que tt va bien avec ce beau soleil . bises et caresses aux toutous

----------


## armance

Comment ça c'est passé avec le conducteur ? Pour sa voiture ? Qui est responsable ?
J'espère que la jolie fille Calya va bien !
bises

----------


## catis

elle pête la forme,se balade,courre,joue,on n'est pas inquiète du tout...
Pour le chauffeur ben on est en tort,donc assurance,déclaration,franchise de 75 euros,ça va,on est assurées pour ça aussi...
Mais quand même,niquer une voiture comme ça,sans se faire mal,chapeau bas...
bon,rassurez vous,elle est toujours en surveillance rapprochée,en même temps,vahick,un veto n'aurait rien vu pour sterenn,franchement...on ne vois que quand le caillot se déplace...idem chez les humains...
mais elle semble vraiment bien aller,aucune boiterie en plus,pas de courbatures,rien...

----------


## manou 85

Mince !! les léo sont plus costauds qu'une bagnole !!!

Ma bombasse de 7 kg courre après les voitures et cherche à niquer les pneus.
Elle est complètement hystérique et n'entend plus rien !!

----------


## vahick

oh bien contente que votre calya aille bien costaude la p'tiote !!!!bonne soirée . bisous

----------


## vahick

oui oui bien sûr isa je sais bien que ce caillot était invisible mais la véto aurait peut- être trouvé les traces d'un choc même si pour nous elle pétait la forme comme tjrs ,tu sais bien à quel point ma petite vieille avait l'attitude d'une jeunette pleine de vie !!!!bon au dodo il est temps . bises

----------


## catis

franchement,sous les poils de nos nounours j'en doute,là je sais que ça a cogné durement vu la bagnole après,et je n'ai rien trouvé malgrés la fouille quotidienne approfondie,alors pour sterenn dont vous ne saviez pas qu'elle avait tapé,je n'y crois pas trop...le choc etait interne.
Pour calya,on surveille toujours,mais on ne peut pas grand chose s'il arrivait un drame...mais ça fait deux jours maintenant quand même,on éloigne le risque.

----------


## vahick

oui heureusement que les ennuis ne se répètent pas mais bien sûr un peu malgré moi je revoyais le scénario . quand avez - vous un p(tit moment moins bousculé ? j'aimerai que ma p'tiote fasse connaissance avec sa " colo " et ses nounous ?. bises

----------


## manou 85

oh oh !! les filles !!! 

comment va la costaude Léo qui culbute les voitures ???

Et la jeunesse à Yvette  !! fait pas de conneries !! style aider sa mummy au jardin ???

ON caille  !! mais je ne me plains pas il ne pleut pas si cela tient jusqu'à mardi mon nouveau portail sera en place ouf !!!!!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou je compatis à l'absence de portail bien que lorsque ça m'est arrivé j'avais awaï qui ne sortait jamais seule du jardin mais là avec ma p'tite chiote ça serait du sport elle ne fait pas trop la différence entre la rue et le jardin j'essaie ts les jours la station assise pdt que j'ouvre la boîte aux lettres mais c'est pas gagné !!!en dehors de ça comme en général les léonbergs elle est calme , pour l'instant elle a juste un peu gratté la terre là où déjà la chienne de ma fille avait commencé . visite médicale hier , elle a grossi de 2kg en 1semaine rien à dire autrement elle semble très équilibrée ma véto trouve que j'ai bcp de chance . voilà ttes les nouvelles . bon dimanche les filles

----------


## manou 85

Ces grandes races se font doucement  et finissent leur croissance entre 2 ou 3 ans, donc la sagesse cela va viendre  !! 

Pis cela met du piment dans notre vie.

Sans portail c'est galère mais comme il fait froid  elle n'est pas trop demandeuse de sortie.
Une grosse sortie en forêt le matin et une plus petite le soir cela va.
Le Skipper me fait la misère c'est presque l'heure de la gamelle !! il rigole pas  !! mais bon les cockers sont des morfales c'est bien connu !!

----------


## catis

Ici,ça va bien,même la casseuse de bagnoles,en forme,la pêche!!!
Comme on bosse très dur en ce moment,les chiens sont abominables,chiants au possible,se battent,jouent,foutent le bordel,j'ai de nouveau une furieuse envie de faire du paté avec,quiquenveut?je fais du bon paté...

----------


## vahick

eh oui les poilus ce sont comme les élèves  quand la surveillance se relâche ils en profitent , vilains garnements !!!!iska a fait un exploit ce matin : monter dans le break !!!jusque là malgré la tentation du gateau ou du gros nonos elle attendait que je la " hisse "ce n'était pas encore bien lourd 21kg mais ça évite les poils oubliés sur les vêtements !!!voilà les nouvelles du jour . bon courage les travailleuses mais ça veut dire que vous êtes encore des jeunettes !!! le retraite est encore loin !!!! bises

----------


## vahick

alors pas de nouvelles vous allez ttes bien ? premier wouaf - wouaf du bébé - chien et première bêtise en montant sur le capot de la voiture où se trouvait une cagette avec dedans des gants de jardinage il y en a un qui a perdu son pouce dans l'affaire !!!!mais je renouvelle ma demande quand puis- je passer isa , j'aimerai qu'elle fasse connaissance tant que c'est un bébé , ne t'inquiète pas je ne resterai pas vous retarder dans votre travail . bises bonne soirée

----------


## tyzon

elle est trop mignonne cette poulette.... dommage que je sois trop vieux !!  :: 

  Bisous tout le monde !!  ::

----------


## vahick

merci marraine . je suis tjrs une gentille petite " chiotte " mais je me dépêche de rentrer quand il pleut ça ne me plaît pas du tout tant pis pour mes papattes mouillées . bises à ttes

----------


## catis

Me revoilà,c'est vrai qu'on travail dur en ce moment,on prépare les fêtes...et puis il fait froid,j'ai les doigts engourdis,pas l'habitude...
Pour vahick,je ne sais pas trop quand on pourra voir ta belle,je vais en parler à cath,pour voir si on peut caler un jour,mais c'est serré en ce moment,on ne vit plus...il faudrais des journées de 30 heures au moins...
Sinon,calya pête la forme,bien contente d'avoir explosé une voiture à elle seule sans se faire mal!!!na!!!qui dis mieux?

----------


## vahick

heureuse de savoir que votre bulldoser va bien . je me doute bien que vous travaillez bcp et bien sûr je ne veux pas vous déranger . ma p' tiote est tjrs aussi mignonne elle a dû aller un peu " jardiner vu l'état des papattes mais bon !!!! faut bien s'occuper !!!! bon courage les travailleuses . bisous

----------


## Michèle B

ouah vahick tu as une très belle puce 
Isia est  "pleine de vie " , pas trop de bétises ?

----------


## vahick

oui je suis chanceuse iska est une petite chienne sur mesure car elle est très calme bien que cet pm elle ait vidé un pot de terre bien noire qu'elle a bien étalée sur la terrasse . la seule chose qui m'ennuie c'est la propreté pas acquise alors quand je suis couchée je dois tjrs la " parquer"!!!elle peut facilement sortir de son " enclos "dans la cuisine mais elle est obéissante et comprend très bien le NON impératif !!!!je reprendrai des photos ces jours - ci car ça fera 4semaines demain soir qu'elle est arrivée . bonne soirée les copines

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les copines j'ai un difficile message à écrire mais je dois le faire en souvenir d'une amoureuse des animaux (chiens , chats , lapins , poules , cochons d'inde , jument , poney la maison de ses parents était et est tjrs un paradis pour tous )je veux donc vous parler de ma petite fille aude qui aurait eu 20ans le 8 décembre elle est devenue sûrement une belle étoile depuis la mi- mars après s'être battue pdt près de 3ans contre une "salop...e" au cerveau. malgré la maladie elle avait crée une association dans le but de distraire les enfants cancéreux de leur maladie en leur offrant des distractions avec leur famille dont ils sont si souvent séparés: les sentiers de goanag (espoir en breton ) cette association ( très officielle )ne peut  fonctionner qu'avec des dons . donc j'ose vous demander un geste si vous en avez bien sûr les moyens et l'envie , on fait si souvent appel à votre générosité pour des 4 pattes malheureux là ce sont des enfants dont il s'agit mais j'espère que ce message ne sera pas supprimé . merci à ttes celles qui répondont à cet appel.

----------


## manou 85

Mets nous le lien en MP.

BOn je caill, malgré que je sois en boule !!! 

Le gars qui devait me poser mon nouveau portail !!!!!!!!!  bah non ce goret ne me tient au courant de rien;
Tous les jours je me lève à l'aube pour qu'il puisse travailler mais que nenni  rien à l'horizon.

je sens que je vais aller le choper entre quatre zieux.
c'est un monsieur qui s'est mis auto-entrepreneur  mais il promet et après ne tient pas ses dires.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups !! je viens de consulter mes mails !!!

----------


## manou 85

L'est arrivé à 11 heures !! 

Cela prend tournure !!!   un bo portail blanc bien droit !!!

----------


## vahick

ça y est finis les soucis " où sont passés les 4 pattes !!! bon pm manou malgré le vilain ciel gris

----------


## vahick

coucou c'est encore moi j'aurai peut- être dù vous dire que vous trouverez sur facebook ts les renseignements concernant l'association de ma petite fille : les sentiers de goanag

----------


## manou 85

Ca y est l'est posé.
Les 4 pattes ont été infernaux  !  koi qui se passe  !! y a du monde qui bosse  !! on peut pas aller voir !!!! 

Visite et inspection ouf la bombasse ne passe pas à travers les barreaux et oui elle peut guetter la rue.    et en plus il ferme à clé.......

----------


## vahick

bien sûr en remerciant encore manou je ne peux qu'être peinée et surprise de n'avoir personne d'autre qui réagisse à cet appel que j'ai eu pourtant tant de mal à écrire ce n'est vraiment pas mon style de faire appel à " la charité" de mes concitoyens .je ne souhaite bien sûr à personne de connaître le drame que ma famille a si douloureusement vécu , ma grande fille ne vit maintenant que pour l'organisation à partir de l'hopital gustave roussy de distractions pour tous ces enfants atteints de cette épouvantable maladie comme si aude son étoile l'assistait dans ce rôle . voilà je ne parlerai plus de ça tt simplement parce que je n'apparaîtrai plus sur rescue .longue et heureuse vie à ttes et caresses à vos poilus

----------


## Coline54

Bonjour a toutes.... c'est bien calme sur ce post 
Vahick je vais souvent cliquer sur le site de Aude

Les filles de bretagne, un co voitureur a lâchement abandonné la louloute dont il avait la charge dans votre coin elle erre du côtéde la pointe guégon - ploermel ouvrez l'oeil svp 

Isa tu as disparu de mon fb.... impossible de remettre la main sur ta page

Bon courage pour le boulot

----------


## catis

oui,le post est déserté,c'est que ça va à peu prés chez tous le monde,enfin,on espère...
Pour facebook,c'est le bordel,des amis ont disparus,et comme j'y connait rien je cherche pas,une mauvaise manip,un bug?
comme j'y vais pas plus qu'ici...
Sinon,temps de chien à ne pas mettre un chien dehors,d'ailleurs ils ne quittent pas la cheminée,on sais pourquoi ils ont choisit de vivre à proximité des humains ces feignants là...je dois avoir tout plein de photos,mais pas le temps de les mettre,après les fêtes,ça ira mieux...

----------


## vahick

merci coline l'absence est si difficile !!!joyeux noël pour toi et les tiens

----------


## Moumoune83

BONNES FETES A TOUS!!!

----------


## catis

Chalut ! Passe de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !
JOYEUX NOEL A TOUTES ET TOUS!!!

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles !! Les bretonnes ont vu la tempête passer, moi je suis en Auvergne et vois la tempête arriver! Ya du petit et du gros bois à terre!!
je vous souhaite de passer de bonnes fêtes avec famille et compagnons à plume poils ou carapace!
bisous  je pense à vous

----------


## catis

Ah ben on peu dire que ça a décoiffé!!!putaaaaiinnnng coooong,je vais déménager au soleil....
Bon,on a besoin d'aide pour remonter une serre,c'est à dire piocher,piocher,faire un grand grand trou de chaque coté pour enterrer le nouveau plastique car l'ancien est exxxxplosé!
Bon,pas tout de suite,mais bientôt...
On s'en est bien tirées,on a du courrant,juste une serre de déglinguée,super!!!!

----------


## armance

Dans des cas comme ça avez vous une assurance qui marche ?
big bisous à toutes attention au foie !

----------


## catis

Mais non,Armance,une bache de serre de cette taille ça vaut 200 euros,c'est beaucoup pour nous,mais c'est rien en fait,elle avait 5 ans et avais bien vêcu,on aurait de toutes façons eu une franchise bien supérieure.Les dégats sont nuls,le seul vrai problême c'est  qu'il va falloir piocher large et profond sur 36 m et là ça va donner....Il n'y a que ça qui m'embête...
Vahick est bien plus malheureuse avec des problêmes de toits autrement plus importants...La les assurances vont peut-être marcher vu que je crois qu'il y a un arrêté de catastrophe naturelle qui va être pris ou qui est  en route sur  la région,mais en attendant ça risque de mouiller dans sa maison,et je vous dis pas les angoisses et les souçis;
Non,nous  ,on s'en tire super bien avec juste une innondation dans la chambre du bas(j'ai revidé les gouttières hier) ,et une bache de serre à remettre...Rien,sauf de l'huile de coude...
Donc tendres pensées à notre vahick,je sent qu'elle va nous appeler pour aller écoper chez elle,je prepare donc le matérièl...
Joyeux noel à tous et toutes,on pense bien à vous avec toute ma troupe de baveux.(ça inclus les chiens,le chat et les escargots...)

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...ontivy-100575/

je passe ce petit poste pour des calendriers  torchons fait au profit de la SPA à coté de chez moi,je crois que c'est 4 euros port compris,ça pourrait plaire en petit cadeau...

----------


## armance

oui dur pour elle ! quand la toiture se barre et qu'il pleut dedans bonjour le stress ! Le temps ne semble pas être trop à la pluie pendant quelques jours mais faut trouver une boite pour faire le minimum pour l'étanchéité ! 
Quant aux assurance...!
bon courage les bretonnes!! bisous vahick et ta fifille! Tiens nous au courant!

----------


## vahick

vous êtes bien gentilles de vous préoccuper de moi le couvreur a paré au plus pressé en mettant une toile goudronnée maintenant j'attends la visite de l'expert pour évaluer les frais !!!!eh oui bien des soucis pour un porte - monnaie "restreint " surtout que les pompiers ont trouvé la toiture pourrie !!!! bah !!!! on verra bien ça ne sert à rien de se ronger les sangs mais comme je change justement de compagnie d'assurance au 1er janvier vont peut- être un peu traîner des pieds !!!

----------


## catis

ah oui,zut,ils risquent de t'emm...puisque tu part...mais bon,normallement tu es assurée,et ils doivent payer...et tu ne devrais pas avoir à avancer l'argent,c'est le couvreur qui risque d'attendre.Je suis bien contente qu'ils ai couvert ta toiture,parce-qu'ils rannoncent un coup de vent ce WE et là il pleut pas mal...eros est rentré trempé de sa balade matinale...bon ,je range donc mes écopes...

----------


## catis

Bon,ben je suis pas peu fière ce soir...la fierté n'est pas un pêché capital,hein?de toutes façons je m'en fout,j'ai sauvé la vie d'une gentille petite filoute ,chienne de mon voisin de champ et je suis bien contente...
Madame etait en pension pour quelques jours,chez des amis à mon voisin,et dimanche dernier elle s'est sauvé.Il est passé me le dire,ça m'est sorti de la cervelle.Mais là j'ai besoin d'aide pour du béton et il a une betoniere,j file le voir après ma visite lulla and co,et pas de filoute.
Du coup je devais aller sur ploerdut chercher du ciment,j'y file,je croise un chasseur,qui medit :je viens de la voir il y a 15 minutes par là,ça fait un moment qu'elle tourne...
Je tourne,je cherche,j'appelle,rien,je retourne en direction de chez moi prevenir cath(les portables sont en panne de reseau)et je croise mon voisin qui arrive,donc demi tour,je lui montre le coin,on tourne,on cherche,on appelle,rien.12h30,fichu pour mon ciment je decide de rentrer en prennant un detour,route inconnue...
Et là filoute au milieu de la route,paniquée,pas moyen de l'attraper,les portables passent mais je n'ai pas le no du voisin,j'appelle cath,la previens pour qu'elle l'appelle,elle est loin de là ou on cherchais,j'ai le voisin au tel,il arrive,je lui dit de rester dans le coin ou je l'ai vue pour la dernière fois,elle est vieille,épuisée,elle à courru devant moi plusieurs KMs,elle ne peut pas être loin,je tourne en voiture,je tourne....
Et d'un coup,miracle,je vois une tache marron au milieu du champ,je m 'arrête,pas sûre du tout,j'appelle,elle lève la tête.
Appel deu voisin qui est de l'autre coté,il court dans le champ ,ne la voit pas,je la contourne et je me rend compte qu'elle est sourde comme un pôt d'un coté,elle ne l'entends pas par ou il arrive,mais moi elle me voit...du coup je ralentie,peur qu'elle file encore devant moi.
Le voisin arrive sur elle ,et à 2 m elle le voit..Elle se lève,toute penaude;comme si elle avait fait une bêtise,viens vers lui,là il la prends dans ses bras. et retour maison...
Elle a bien maigrit,6 jours dehors avec tempête en prime sans manger,elle boite(je n'avais pas remarqué quand elle courrait devant moi,donc sans doute la fatigue),elle est épuisée,mais va bien...
Vous ne pouvez pas savoir comme j'etais heureuse...
Mon voisin n'est pas très expressif,mais vus l'auriez vu la porter et la caresser...
Il a dû la mener chez le veto cet aprèm pour savoir quoi faire pour la reprise alimentaire et tout ça...
Je suis super contente,si vous saviez,je pense que je vais avoir mon coup de main en plus...mais bon,je n'ai pas acheté mon ciment avec tout ça...dommage...

----------


## vahick

bravo , bravo isa ton grand coeur a encore fait ses preuves . tu mérites de gros gros bisous et tant pis le ciment il y en aura sûrement en vente lundi et vu la météo !!!!! bonne soirée

----------


## armance

Voilà bien notre Isa nationale ! Bravo ! Une photo de la rescapée? Toujours mieux quand les relations de voisins peuvent s’améliorer! 
Le ciment c'est pour quoi faire? 
Bisous les filles bretonnes et fan club

----------


## catis

pour faire des plots en beton,on a un batiment à construire sur notre labo ,avec petit magasin de vente de nos produits et tout et tout...ça urge un peu,c'est à faire tant qu'il ne gèle pas,la pluie on s'en fout,on peut couvrir,mais le gèle là c'est impossible...
Pour la photo,j'en sais rien,elle est retournée chez mon voisin de champ.Elle va rester un moment au chaud dans sa yourte...

----------


## armance

ah c'est le nouveau chien de ton jeune voisin? Celui qui en a déjà perdu un? 
Extension du labo alors et lieu de vente ! Autorisation obtenue?
bises et bon courage

----------


## vahick

eh bien dis - moi il va falloir sacrément flécher le magasin !!!!!mais c'est une super idée !!!dommage un peu loin pour moi . bon courage les filles avec ce beau soleil en ts cas ici pas un nuage ça semble bon en attendant la prochaine tempête annoncée . as - tu des nouvelle de ton " égarée" ? bises

----------


## catis

Non armance,c'est filoute,tu as dû la connaitre,il l'avais déjà dés le départ,je connais cette chienne depuis au moins 12/13 ans,il l'a pris avec le terrain,elle a eu le choix,venir vivre avec nous ou avec lui,elle a choisit...Elle ressemble à un renard ,à poils longs,tu l'as forcément vue en venant au champ avec moi.Et oui,elle vivait avec pinto dans le champ .
Pour repondre à vahick,en fait on attends que le magasin soit fait pour mettre notre flêchage,qu'on a depuis deux ans,fait par la communauté de communes...On va manquer de finances mais faire au mieux...et au plus vite.Et oui,on a eu notre permis de construire,pour ça c'est OK...
Voilà,j'ai vu la betonière devant le labo en passant pour aller voir lula,mais bon,comme je n'ai pas de ciment,me voilà bien avancée,c'est pourtant le bon jour,il fait super beau...
Je vais aller voir si avec la betonnière il pourrait m'avancer du ciment,je lui en racheterais dans la semaine...et du sable,et du gravier...
c'est pas le tout d'aller sauver la chienne perdue,me voilà bien maintenant...Et je bosse toute la semaine comme infirmière...supeeeer...

----------


## catis

bon,je suis allée voir filoute cet aprèm,elle va bien,elle mange doucement,elle est venue me faire des calins,je pense qu'elle a enfin compris que je la poursuivais pour la ramener chez elle...ça faisais bien longtemps qu'elle ne m'avais pas caliné.
Elle devrait  passer au toilettage cette semaine ou la suivante,avec nettoyage d'oreilles,elle entendra peut-être mieux ensuite...
En tous les cas,voilà une heureuse qui fait les yeux doux et qui ne quitte pas son pépère d'une semelle,trop contente de le retrouver...
Je suis vraiment heureuse...
Et mes plots vont être fait dans la semaine par mon voisin...je lui ai laissé des sous pour le ciment,le sable et le beton...génial.

----------


## armance

Super ça va avancer donc ! Fléchage depuis Paris?!! hihihi
bisous

----------


## vahick

un proverbe dit " un bienfait n'est jamais perdu " et en voilà la preuve !!!! c'est super pour toi isa bises

----------


## catis

Et voilà,mes plots sont fait,je suis allée vaguement aider Cédric en fin de chantier,et Filoute etait couchée sous le camion,à coté de  lui,elle ne le quitte plus d'une semelle,déjà avant,mais alors là...
Et je peux toujours lui faire des bisous et des calins,je pense qu'elle a compris et qu'elle se souviens...que c'est grace à moi qu'elle a cette chance!!!
Je suis vraiment heureuse sur ce coup là...
Et me voilà avec des super plots,1/2 h de finition quand ça sera sec et bingo,il n'y aura plus qu'à construire le batiment!!...

----------


## armance

Super ! Encore une petite heure pour finir 2013
A l'année prochaine!

----------


## tyzon

coucou tout le monde !! c'est tyzon sur son nuage qui vous avait perdu un peu de vue !! normal !! figurez vous que ma moman à mis les voiles pour retourner sur la terre ferme, et se poser dans le loir et cher avec sa chère Princesse... qui est devenue une superbe fifille... pourquoi je suis parti trop tot moi... c'est une beauté... suis amoureux... enfin bref... je pense que vous aurez quelques photos d'ici peu... not Môman a trouvé son nid et récupéré de quoi discutailler avec toutes ses amies ! Haaa internet, quelle invention... ca vaut pas un gros nonos.. j'vous le dit moi... et bonne année tout le monde ! je vous léchouille !!!  ::

----------


## vahick

merci tyson de tes voeux venus de ton lointain nuage nous en avons bien besoin avec ce ciel si coléreux qui arrache les ardoises des toits 
je t'envoie un p'tit coucou d'iska qui devient une bien jolie fille , encore quelques apprentissages à parfaire et tt ira bien  . bises à ta moman et caresses à la princesse

----------


## catis

Bon,et bien pour nous aussi ça se calme,la grande période de boulot intense est passée,on va pouvoir passer à autre chose.
Par exemple réparer les dégats des tempêtes,par hasard....j'ai dit tempêtes?c'est quoi ça?
je vais m'acheter un bateau pour faire mes tournées,et passer à travers champs,ce serait plus rapide qu'en voiture à travers les torrents de boues...
On va pouvoir faire connaissance d'iska,si vahick n'est pas noyée sous les fuites de toit,un de ces jours?
Et puis je suis bien contente de retrouver notre Sandrine de choc!!!et notre princesse...
Grosses bises à toutes et

----------


## vahick

non la bâche du toit est restée à peu près attachée et demain le couvreur vient prendre les mesures pour réparer, l'expert étant passé jeudi . je ne sais pas encore si j'ai de quoi payer car bien sûr l'assurance ne prend pas en charge la pourriture tout en signalant qu'elle n'est pas dûe à une négligence d'entretien !!!voilà les dernières nouvelles ,iska est une gentille" petite "compagne( petite entre guillemets car elle pose déjà la tête sur le bureau !!!) qui a décidé de refaire la déco du jardin et vu la météo je laisse libre cours à ses inventions !!!!merci de vos bons voeux et à mon toiur je vous souhaite une merveilleuse année avec que des moments de bonheur et le plaisir de vous voir quand vous aurez un moment et que votre cambrousse ne sera plus noyée sous la boue !!!!bisous

----------


## vahick

petit message pour manou ,tu ne m'as pas donné ta nouvelle adresse -mail !!!! j'espère que tt le monde va bien

----------


## catis

quelques bisous de la tite lula....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et un souvenir pour qui vous savez...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et celui-là on aurait pu l'adopter...mais on ne veut plus de bêtes en plus...

----------


## vahick

ça c'est sûr la maison est bien pleine et vous avez déjà bien assez de travail papouilles aux poilus et bisous pour vous

----------


## armance

hello les filles !
la petite biquette est arrivée dans les bras de Cat comment?
Lula a l'air bien en forme ! J'espère qu'elle aura sa chance plus tard! ... qu'elle aura une belle vie comme....!
Je vais bientôt quitter Toulouse pour atterrir en Auvergne tout près de chez ma frangine dans les montagnes!
Voilà 2014 ça va bouger!
J'espère que vahick et Iska auront un beau toit tout neuf rapidement et sans trop de frais
bisous les filles et fanclub A++

----------


## vahick

merci armance , tu vas bien te rapprocher de notre bretagne et bien changer de climat !!!j'ai " subi" l"auvergne l'hiver 56 brrr !!!!j'en ai encore froid dans le dos !!!!quand à mon toit il est tjrs dans le même état j'ai reçu le devis de mon couvreur différence de plus de 2400 € avec " l'estimation "d'un expert ça ne va pas être facile de se mettre d'accord !! grand soleil ce matin ça semble bon après tant de gris bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

c'est un agneau dont la mère n'a pas voulut,elle n'avait pas assez de lait et a rejeté un des deux,du coup l'éleveur le nourrit au biberon,il nous suit comme un petit chien partout quand on va chez lui...mais bon,c'est un mâle et il va finir en merguez...il semble que celà soit habituel,moi,je ne pourrait pas élever des brebis et des agneaux et ensuite les vendre prêt à cuire...ni des poules,ni des cochons,ni aucun mammifère,là c'est clair,trop mignons(à part certains humains peut-être que je pourrais même bouffer,je pense...)...

----------


## tyzon

quelques petites photos de la "crevette" !

----------


## manou 85

BOnjour les coupines !!! 

Me meilleurs   voeux pour cette nouvelle année ! pleins de ptis bonheurs et que de la joie.

J'a fait un break d'internet car mon ordi est tombé en panne juste après la garantie de 5 ans !!!   et le pompeur de fric étatique ayant bien  inspiré 'avait plus de sous pour en acheter un autre.
Mon fils m'a bricolé une bécane de récup t c'est reparti.
De plus j'ai oulu tester mes amortisseurs perso j'ai chuté  dans mon jardin    et  rien de cassé ais es blus de partout.......

bref tout va bien, tout va bien !!! 
Heureuse d'avoir de vos  nouvelles!!! 
c'est ki cette jolie rouquine ? n'a l'air bien maliceuse   une fifille malinoise ??     tu as la dévergondée le Titi ??
Bonn soirée et biz les illes.
U de vous a t elle le lien Facebook pour sure Régine et sa troupe 'Nrvège)

----------


## vahick

contente de te voir de retour sur rescue manou car ton adresse mail ne répond plus !!!!la " malinoise" est un bébé léonberg de 7mois , ma nouvelle compagne depuis début novembre oui elle est très coquine et a entrepris la déco du jardin à son idée !!!
j'espère que tes bleus vont rapidement s'estomper heureusement que tu n'as  rien de cassé !!!merci de tes bons voeux et je te souhaite aussi tt ce que tu désires dans ta vie pour 2014

----------


## Michèle B

j'adore la 1 ère photo de la "crevette " un vrai petit clown

----------


## vahick

oui un p'tit clown que l'on trouve moins rigolote quand elle s'attaque au carnet d'adresses , aux bouquins simplement posés sur la table !!!!
elle est si grande qu'elle peut tt attraper sans même se lever sur les pattes arrières car sa tête est plus haute qu'une table !!!!je sais c'est un chiot ( une chiotte !!!)mais aucune de ttes celles que j'ai eu dans cette race en 30ans  n'a ainsi détruit !!!!je sais ça va finir par se calmer mais pour l'instant c'est un peu pénible .voilà ça et la super météo ça met en rogne !!!bonne journée les filles

----------


## manou 85

Allez Yvette !!!    je veux pas te saper le moral mai la bombasse fait encore pas mal de conneries avec le temps pourri que l'on a.Dr de les sortir entre le pluie, la grêle les bourrasques, les orages.
Mais les jours rallongent.
Les bleus s'estompent, les douleurs aussi.
Voilà, là je vas au marché, il  ne pleut pas

----------


## catis

ah ah ,elle ne nous dit pas tout,yvette,elle a donc hérité d'une chiotte,qu'elle chance,tu va pouvoir tout refaire,ton toit,ton jardin,et ton intérieur,si c'est pas chouette tout ça...
Quant à manou et sa bombasse,pas mal non plus...
Mais ,heureusement,on les aime...
Bon,balade de ce matin,je vais trainer vers les ruches avec les chiens,et bien ça a énnervé les abeilles,moi qui les croyaient endormies,même pas...Vous nous auriez vu courrir ,tous les 5,avec les abeilles au  fesses,à mourrir de rire,il manquait le film pour passer à la tv...personne n'a été piqué,elles sont quand même momolles...J'ai oté quelques habitantes des poils à tana...
Tana aussi,du haut de son âge canonique ,a bien courrut pour échapper  aux bestioles..
Enfin,les chiens ont bien rigolé,moi aussi...

----------


## manou 85

Coucou Cath,  je sais pas quelle temp vous avez mais hier il y avait 16° au  thermomêtre de la canimobile alors forcément les abeilles et autres bestioles elles y croient.
La bombasse a 11 ans d'après le carnet de santé  !! elle tricote, dépiote les journaux e pub et eccesoirement vole aussi !! bref q ue du bonheur !!!

----------


## catis

Je te comprends manou,on se dit on prends des gros chiens,c'est mieux que des gamins, ils nous feront chi** moins longtemps et voilà,on les soignent tellement  bien qu'ils n'en finissent pas de  se prendre pour des chiots...je blague ,bien entendu...actuellement on a calya qui vole tout ce qu'elle peut,mais aucun destructeur,c'est reposant...
Ellioth,un epagneul breton que vous n'avez pas connu ,a vêcu 17 ans 1/2,il a constament détruit tout ce qu'il pouvait(canapé,fauteuils,telephone,pieds de tables,de chaises,plantes...)sauf la dernière année,il a fatigué,ne voyait plus,n'entendais plus,avais plein d'arthrose donc du mal à se déplacer...sauf en voiture,du coup on le trainait partout...mais il fallait voir les dégats,et toute sa vie,je l'avais adopté à deux ans à la SPA,j'en ai bien profité...
J'ai adoré ce chien,cath aussi,je l'avais quand on s'est rencontré,et elle qui etait chat,a totalement craqué sur les chiens grace à lui.
Et aussi grace à lui que tana  comprends le langage des signes,ça va lui servir si elle vit encore quelques années et deviens sourde...

----------


## manou 85

AH ça ! !les conneries y a des spécialistes !! 
ce midi, Jules m'a piqué la peau de banane et s'en est délect é sous l'œil des deux autres verts de jalousie. c'est pas bon la peau de banane !

es volets sont attachés en prévision du coup  vent  !! et endives au jambon sous le gril !! bonne soirée les filles  !

----------


## vahick

eh bien mon moral en prend un coup je croyais que ma sauterelle traversait un mauvais moment qui allait un jour ou l'autre prendre fin et qu'elle se lasserai des bêtises !!!!!bon je plaisante je suis obstinémént optimiste , je ne travaille pas j'ai donc tt loisir de la surveiller , un copain éducateur canin me révèle ses trucs !!!!exemple la tapette à souris avec un bon bout de fromage sur la table il parait que ça va la dissuader d'y mettre le nez !!!et bien sûr tt garer hors de portée merci les frigos d'être si hauts !!!!bonne soirée les filles

----------


## catis

il y a qu'à regarder les photos,on voit bien que c'est une bêtiseuse en chef,avec ses yeux coquins...demande à manou,ils ont quel âge ses bêtiseurs à elle?...quand sa fait des bêtises,c'est dur de les arrêter...
Mais ellioth ne faisait des bêtises qu'en notre absence,jamais si on etait là,alors que toi tu as une chef,elle bêtise même si tu es là...
Je rigole,ça ne peut pas présager de l'avenir,si vous saviez toutes les conneries que tana a fait petite...jusqu'à nous tuer une tourterelle qui vivait dans la maison...je vous dis pas le massacre,les plumes partout,le sang,la bourrique!!!et les telecommande,et le PQ,et le sopalin...et les chaussons...j'en oublie...maintenant elle se fache contre les autres s'ils regardent une bêtise à faire...

----------


## manou 85

Ha ha !!!  cela me rappelle des choses toutes ces conneries !!! 

La tapette fonctionne bien, Bandoline une croisée lab /  beagle se mettait debout pour choper sr le plan de travail SA maitresse se désesperait un coup de tapette aussi sur le fauteuil reste juste que les chaussons de son papa quelle promènent dan la maison mais refuse de lui rendre  !!!!

----------


## vahick

eh oui ça fait sourire .....après !!!!reste que ma gentille coquine n'a même pas à se mettre sur les pattes arrières( vu son gabarit ) elle a juste à tendre le cou mais depuis l'usage de la tapette à souris garnie d'un délicieux morceau de fromage elle n'a rien attrapé sur la table pas même le bout de fromage !!!donc j'ai bon espoir et bien sûr je range tt ce qui peut la tenter

----------


## manou 85

C'est vrai que c'est après que l'on rigole !! 

Missy, ma noiraude cocker de son état, morfale comme le sont les vrais cockers a été retrouvé  dans la poubelle qu'elle avait couché en tirant sur le rebord du sac en plastique  j'a relevé le container   le kaï Kaï de panique lui a foutu la trouille  Aveugle mais avec du flair  bon les autres se roulent dans des choses pas possibles   et me foudroie du regard quand je les passe sous la douche !    au secours Manou maniaque !!

----------


## catis

Dans la cuisine on a une poubelle qui s'ouvre en passant la main par dessus,et ulysse mangeait dans la cuisine,dos à la poubelle.
Un battement de queue,hop,la poubelle s'ouvre,je sursaute,me retourne,paf elle se referme...il a vite compris...sauf qu'avec sa grosse tête il partait avec tout le dessus de la poubelle autour de la tête après avoir copieusement fouillé dedans...celui-là...
Quant à ellioth,mon epagneul breton,il ouvrait toutes les poubelles,et hop la papatte sur la manette et j'ouvre la poubelle pour fouiller dedans,dés fois qu'il y aurait des os,ben oui,on n'en mange jamais,elles les jettent mes maitresses...
Enfin,on a aussi eu une belle collection de zouave...
Hier,c'est chelsea qui a attaqué les chêvres,je vais chercher ma telecommande electrique pour travailler le rappel avec elle parce-que là elle deviens chiante,ça fait deux fois et elle entraine calya et eros avec elle.Il y a du boulot...

----------


## Michèle B

vendredi dernier mon BA Vendome a décoré le sol de la salle ; il s'est payé une gastro carabiné , c'est sorti par les 2 bouts , j'étais au travail pauvre pépère, véto en urgence car il avait 40°5 , il a eu droit a 3 injections , antibio ...., maintenant il va très bien
les petits ne l'on pas attrapé ouf

----------


## vahick

pm iska a fait connaissance avec une copine de sa race qui a 6mois de plus qu'elle eh bien elles st quasiment de la même taille donc effectivement ma sauterelle est grande ;courses folles au bord de la mer !!! ce soir elle est KO!!!

----------


## manou 85

C'est une bonne nouvelle !!! Elle est sympa avec les autres ouafs ??

La poubelle qui s'ouvre en passant les mains j'y  ai pensé parce mes monstres sont bas du cul mais pour l'instant j'a une boite sur le plan de travail petit format.

----------


## vahick

eh bien moi ça fait bien longtemps que ma poubelle est sous l'évier et en ouvrant la porte le couvercle s'ouvre c'est totalement à l'abri des p'tits chapardeurs et autres gourmands !!! oui ma ptite sauterelle est comme en général cette race totalement pacifique mais c'est vrai que pour faire connaissance nous les avons lachées dans un endroit " neutre "pour qu'il n'y ait pas de dominance liée à la propriété . c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons de mon choix pour les léonbergs c'est ce caractère pacifique bien sûr comme pour tt il y a des exceptions mais elles st rares et c'est surtout l'éducation du chiot qui est en cause et l'ambiance dans laquelle il vit n'est - ce - pas isa !!!!

----------


## vahick

dis moi isa qu'est - ce que c'est ta télécommande électrique ? tu en fais quoi ?

----------


## catis

une gégène,on tourne la manivelle et on envoi une décharge...je deconne ,mais oui,c'est un boitier qui ,quand tu rappelle ton chien et qu'il ne reviens pas,envoi d'abords un signal auditif,un sifflement pour prévenir que "maitre pas content car pas de retour",puis,au deuxième clic sur le bouton,une décharge électrique.En général,après la première fois,le chien reviens de suite au siflet,c'est un excellent apprentisseur de rappel à condition d'être utilisé intelligement,c'est à dire pas pour punir le chien,mais pour le faire revenir,avec bien entendu une friandise à chaque retour,il faut positiver!!!!et surtout ne pas   balancer des décharges à tort et à travers,juste une fois suffit en général...et pour la vie du chien..
Mais dans le cas de chelsea et d'eros qui s'entrainent et partent comme des fous après chêvres ou voiture(voir aussi calya)ça pourrait éviter l'accident...en leur apprenant à bien revenir sinon décharge électrique...
Ca  me rappelle ellioth qui aboyait comme un fout,en plus de détruire ,lorsqu'il restait seul à la maison.J'avais acheté un  boitier  même principe,mais avec jet de citronnelle sur le nez du chien...très très efficace...vraiment...je vous jure....comme parfum d'interieur,génial,et je vous dis pas comme votre chien sent bon après avoir quand même aboyé toute la journée...suuuupeeer...

----------


## tyzon

eh bé, elle en a fait du chemin ta coquine depuis la dernière visite de ma môman !! faut dire qu'elle s'etait deja fait remarquée en faisant un grand tour quand tout le monde l'attendait sur le chemin la punaise... le jour ou l'on avait rencontré les "fouilleurs" dans la forêt ! je vois qu'elle est encore loin de devenir une bonne gardienne de chêvre !! et pourtant, c'est pas elle qui avait retrouvré celle qui s'etait perdue ??

----------


## catis

si,et elle ne lui avait fait que peur,mais là,stimulée par le groupe,elle a tendance à donner des coup de dents,pourtant elle ne cherche au départ qu'à les reunir,comme un chien de troupeau,puis calya et eros arrivent et là elle s'ennerve.¨Pour repondre à michèle,on a aussi eu une grosse chiass* de tana cette nuit,bon,on ne s'est pas levées assez vite...moins agréable que les odeurs de citronelle,je vous le dis...

----------


## vahick

ah je ne m'en ressens pas d'utiliser une décharge pour un peu que le chien soit devenu cardiaque sans qu'on le sache !!!!plaisanterie bien sûr!!! bon de ttes façons ma p'tiote ne vit pas du tout dans les mêmes conditions que votre meute et elle commence à bien revenir quand elle est au jardin hors de ma vue et en balade sauf hier elle est en laisse à enrouleur et elle ne tire pas du tt pour s'éloigner de moi .

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les filles je ne sais pas si certaines d'entre vous sont interessées par le patinage il se passe actuellement une compétition qui s'appelle la " french cup" ce sont des groupes de 16 patineuses c'est magnifique ça vient de finir pour ce soir mais ça reprend demain alors les amateurs il suffit de taper french cup sur internet . bonne nuit

----------


## catis

le gros chantier labo commence!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,c'est juste pour vous dire qu'on a adopté un sanglier,finalement...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

zut,je me suis trompée,c'est un chien...enfin,il parait..;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,on a eu quelques dégats...

----------


## manou 85

OH la vache dans quel état il est le Léo !!! 

Pluie, vent, pis orage pis  grèle le  reflet  de notre quotidien  pour   beaucoup  d'entre nous en ce moment .
Après le portail, j'ai ma Boite à lettres qui voyage  elle est posée sur le muret mais là il va falloir la fixer. bref rien de grave.
Des routes inondées et les champs en apnée!

Les  chiens font du KNp intensif  pas interessé par le dehors alors je passe la wassingue !!!    bonne nuit calme !!

----------


## catis

manou,c'est pas un leo,c'est un sanglier...Bon,plus maintenant,cath en a eu marre alors hier je lui ai coupé tous les poils sous le ventre qui sont dégueux et pleins de catons,et elle viens de le laver,grand bain,grand lavage,il sent  bon,un vrai bonheur,il a le kiki déterré en prime...
pourvut que ça dure....
Mais oui,c'est un sacré salopiaux qui creuse partout et reviens sale,mais sale!!!et content de lui...

----------


## manou 85

Mince !! j'ai confondu !! 
Remarque parti en ballade avec deux hies blancs et un marron et revenir avec deux noirauds cela l fait aussi +++++  l'odeur de poissonpourri !!


n les aime!!

----------


## tyzon

pas trop de flotte par ici, donc les miens reviennent propres !! sauf quand ils trouvent quelque chose d'odorant pour se rouler dedans !!!  :: 
mais j'ai découvert que ma pépette adore que je la lave au gant ! quand je suis dans la baignoire, elle vient renifler l'odeur du bain et elle aime ca !! du coup, je lui débarbouille le museau et la tête pour son plus grand plaisir !!

----------


## catis

oh oui,une bonne bouse!!!je la reconnait bien là..;

----------


## tyzon

Pour Armance, ma môman a trouvé un gilet de sauvetage pour ta p'tite lulu !! regarde ca !!
http://solutionscanines.com/laboutiq...ur-chiens.html

en plus, il y a un clic solidaire, 1 euro de reversé pour chaque achat sur la boutique pour une asso différente tous les 2 mois !!
 ::

----------


## catis

ben pourquoi,il y a des innondations chez armance?elle est pas en bretagne pourtant,à écouter la meteo(j'adooooore)il ne pleut qu'en bretagne...Bon,donc des cours de natation pour armance et lulu...

----------


## tyzon

bien sur qu'il ne pleut qu'en bretagne, c'est bien connu !! et y'a po de bouse de vache chez Môman, que des gros vers de terre qui trouvent que l'humidité est trop importante et qui remontent en surface, ou Capy et Pirncesse leurs souhaitent la bienvenue en se roulant dessus !!!  ::

----------


## catis

plaint toi!c'est que de la terre!!attends,cath parle de  venir te voir,je vais lui dire d'emmener un peu de crottin de cheval et une belle bouse pour tes deux chéris,quand même,privés de caca de bêêête,si c'est pas malheureux,eux qui aiment tant ça...et puis c'est bon pour leur tube digestif en plus.

----------


## tyzon

en guise de caca, ces 2 crétins mangent le leur... ils m'ont vu les ramasser avec mon p'tit sac et on du se dire que s'ils les faisaient disparaitre, ca me ferait des vacances !! j'ai ralé  ::  après Princesse qui me  conduit maintenant gentiment à l'endroit du délit et attend que je fasse place nette, par contre Capy continue de les bouffer en douce... et vient en voulant me faire une léchouille après !!  :: 
si cath vient, demande lui de ramener plutot des lumas !!  ::

----------


## catis

c'est bien ce que je dis,ils sont en manque de crottin,je dis à cath d'en emmener un sac,tu verra ils seront super heureux et puis ça puera moins du bec pour les lechouilles... ::

----------


## catis

Voilà,aujourd'hui,coup de gueule de chelsea,elle en a marre,mais marre,d'être prise pour un caniche!!!!
tenez vous le pour dis!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

suis-je assez claire?c'est une rott ferox,NA!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon,bien entendu,entre les éternuements de madame(parce-que faire le loup ça fait éternuer)et les:"mais pourquoi tu me prends en photo quand je fais le chien mêchant?"il y a le retour du caniche à sa mémère...

----------


## tyzon

trop belle ta rottférox !! digne "successeuse" de souki !!! elle a quand meme meilleure caractère ta grognassonne !!
   avec un jour d'avance ma douce Isa !!!!  ::

----------


## catis

non,pitié,celui-là,j'ai pas envie qu'on me le fête....oublions demain,ensuite je repart mais dans l'autre sens...

----------


## vahick

joyeux jour de fête isa na c'est pour te taquiner la jeunette !!!! eh bien personne ne s'inquiète de vahick !!!!!disque dur cassé plus d'ordi depuis une semaine des informaticiens assez nuls j'ai fini par appeler guillaume qui avec tte sa gentillesse habituelle essaie de " réparer " les dégats !!!!bien sûr isa et cathy vous savez de qui je parle .iska invente un minimium d'une bêtise par jour la pauvre doit bcp s'ennuyeravec la météo et sa maitresse pas trop en forme . j'espère que tt va au mieux pour ttes  bon we les filles

----------


## catis

une revenante!!je me disais zaussi!!!tu es donc en contact avec Guillaume,ça ne fais pas trop râler sa môôman?
Toujours bon de fréquenter un informaticien!!!surtout sous nos latitudes tempêtueuses,car des fois tout saute!!!

----------


## vahick

ah bien contente d'avoir un " contact " en effet je n'ai tjrs pas de boîte - courriels il faut que j'appelle sfr pour que guillaume puisse continuer sa mise à jour mais comme je dors nuit et jour ( eh oui j'ai qqles "ratés " de santé ) je n'ai pas ouvert l'ordi depuis vendredi .  eh oui mon gentil guillaume que je considère comme un de mes petits - enfants n'a pas du tout adopté l'attitude de sa mère  j'espère qu'elle va de nouveau partager sa vie avec une léo élevée avec " tendresse "!!!!ma louloutte moi ça va c'est une gentille coquine que je voudrais bien vous faire connaître je devais la faire stériliser cette semaine mais ma santé a été prioritaire voilà ttes les nouvelles . caresses aux poilus et bisous à ttes

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les copines , les nouvelles sont rares et n'ayant tjrs pas de boîte de courriels rescue est mon seul coucou vers l'extérieur !!!!
après demain " à l'aube " véto pour faire stériliser ma p'tite louloutte bien sûr c'est forcément une inquiétude mais nécéssaire et vue ma forme " éblouissante elle restera 24h à la clinique pour avoir bien récupéré de l'anesthésie !!!  voilà rien d'autre !!!!ah si demain rv avec une asso de conso pour espérer trouver de l'aide pour résoudre le remboursement ridicule de la réparation de mon toit !!!voilà encore un souci qui bouffe la vie . bisous à ttes et papouilles aux poilus

----------


## catis

je suis peu présente ma vahick,on a de gros chantiers de réparations;la serre qui etait démolie par le vent a été remontée aujourd'hui,avec l'aide d'un wwoofer australien,il me manque un peu de sandow pour finir,mais bon,je pense que même en cas de coup de vent,elle devrait tenir.Je pense continuer mes semis dans la petite,c'est finallement bien pratique,et maintenant qu'elle est réparée autant en profiter...Enfin,des souçis aussi,du boulot aussi,on ne s'ennuie pas non plus,mais avec  la jeunesse en plus(ah ah,je rigole,vu mon âge qui commence à avancer...)
Bon,on pense bien à toi,j'espère que tes souçis de santé vont bien s'arranger,tu as toujours tout surmonté...
big bisous les fiiiilles,isa.

----------


## tyzon

encore moins présents aussi ma môman et moi !! figurez vous qu'elle a l’œil sur nos 2 poilus ! princesse sage comme une image, à son habitude... capitaine, plus farfelu entre les flaques d'eau, les crottins de chevaux et la découverte de plein de chose jamais vu !! à commencer par des poissons rouges dans un bocal ! et vas y que je me dresse pour regarder et la rencontre avec un truc à 4 pattes, beaucoup plus grand que moi !!! l'a zamais vu un dada ce gros dadais....  ::  ze me marre !!!
les photos vont suivre...
Vahick, j'espère que ta maison va arrêter de prendre l'io ... sinon, tu peux venir te sécher à la maison avec ton gros tas de poils dixit Moman !
gros bisous d'un vieux poilu qui vous oublie pas !!!  ::

----------


## vahick

bien sûr contente d'avoir des nouvelles des copines .ça y est j'ai récupéré ma p'tiote encore qqles jours pas rigolos avec le pansement pour l'instant elle récupère au pied de l'ordi sa place favorite . et de nouveau la tempête je pense à vous cathy cela vous complique singulièrement la vie ce matin en allant chercher iska ma voiture pourtant fort lourde était littéralement ballotée sous les trombes d'eau et les rafales de vent qui en ce moment secoue avec violence mes magnolias qui ont déjà les fleurs en gros boutons !!!!j'ai grâce au travail de guillaume récupérer ma boîte de reception des courriels mais sont tjrs absents ts mes dossiers dont ma liste de contacts donc je ne peux pas écrire sauf à ceux qui m'ont envoyé des mails( 73à lire hier au soir !!!) , là je peux répondre; alors svp remettez - moi vos adresses tyson , cathy manou ,chantal . t'inquiète tyson on va venir voir les copines j'attends seulement d'avoir réglé les soucis en cours !!!!bon courage les travailleuses bisous

----------


## catis

J'ai entendu quelque chose qui  m'a fait bien plaisir,il est tombé cette année autant d'eau sur le bretagne  qu'en 1950,jamais autant depuis...
Ca me rassure,je voulais déménager,mais en fait,avec un peu de chance ça n'arrivera plus de mon vivant un truc pareil!!!suuupppper!

----------


## Michèle B

bonne convalescence à Iska 

oui Isa c'est rassurant,si c'est tous le 60 ans

----------


## catis

tu vois michele,tu pense comme moi,le morbihan c'est bon,on a eu le pire cette année,et on aura maintenant le meilleur..

----------


## vahick

merci michèle pour l'instant ça se passe bien avec iska qui ignore son pansement !!!!dîtes - moi les copines avec qui je corresponds en dehors de rescue avez - vous lu que je vous demandais vos adresses - mails disparues avec ts mes dossiers ? j'espère !!!! bises et bon dimanche

----------


## michele

Bonjour les filles 
Contente de vous retrouver .. je ne reçois plus de notif de rescue pour aucun des sujets que je suivais bizarre !! 
pour faire court ... g récupéré fin Janvier un ptit Lab de six mois ... cadeau de ma véto !! j'avais le choix entre le laisser et eutha ..le faire amputer c moins cher ou l'amener à la rochelle afin kil soit opéré de sa double fracture tibia/péroné ! pas pucé et pas réclamé bien sur !!
g donc pris la dernière option ... 700 E  :Frown: 
et ds la foulée monté ma propre asso avec deux amies Protection RApprochée  :Smile:  afin de pouvoir faire une demande de dons ... pr un premier sauvetage g fait fort là !! je suis loin d'être rentrée ds mes frais mais kan je le vois courir je suis heureuse  :Smile: 
il est fin prêt pr l'adoption à présent pucé vacciné et castré !! nous avons aussi sorti deux petits Roumains arrivés le WE dernier et déjà adoptés !! 
bref je ne chôme pas ...comme d'hab !!
voilà mon ptit Barnabé 


voili voilou ...je vous bises toutes et à bientot  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée pr le doublon ..g eu du mal à les poster  :Smile:

----------


## catis

alors,michele,j'ai pas ien compris,ce ti barnabé,il a été opéré d'une fracture tibia/péroné ou de ses bouboules envolées?ou les deux,pire encore,il a tout perdu dans l'affaire....
Sinon,mon voisin est parti à l'hôpital ,très sale et très alcoolisé,je pense que des placements se profilent à l'horizon,je balise pour les bêtes...Bon,poules,canard à la maison.
Lula,on va bien lui trouver une famille sans homme,elle  ne supporte pas de les voir s'approcher(le pompier est allé vers elle,elle a hurlé...,mais elle a dit bonjour à la pompière...remarquez,je ferais pareil...)hein,sandrine,au hasard?tu connait bien une famille qui irait pour lula?en tous les cas,j'ai discuté avec la tutrice,(même de samba,tout dit,elle est enchantée,elle adore les bêtes)
mais les chats?alors là panique à bords,la plupart sont sauvages,j'ai un petit noir que je peux caliner,une petite grise et blanche qu'armance a connue qui viens dans mes bras,mais les autres bonjour pour les attraper...si je dois contacter les asso chats pour les trapper et les placer,merçi bien...retomber sur des tapées de la PA qui vont venir me pourrir la vie.J'ai bien le contact de gatsby,celui qui devait le prendre,lui, je pense ,pourrais m'aider,il n'habite pas bien loin d'ici et connait du monde,et il semble plutôt bien dans ses" patounes"...
Mais j'avoue que laisser ces chats crever dans la nature ou devoir les nourrir dehors pendant des années encore,sans pouvoir réguler les populations,ça ne me tente guère.Bon,on n'en est pas là mais on s'en approche.
Voilà pour les nouvelles du front...

----------


## vahick

eh bien en voilà des nouvelles !!!hélas pas de solutions de mon côté les minous en bordure d'une grande route sont totalement prohibés et en plus vu mes nombreux séjours hospitaliers trop compliqués pour régler mes absences . iska heureusement c'est prévu n'est - ce - pas isa ? en plus elle est si facile à vivre seul problème actuel elle est devenue très craintive et j'espère que les " leçons " au club canin vont bien la sociabiliser nous y allons demain maintenant que les fils de sa stérilisation sont enlevés . j'ai tjrs de gros problèmes d'ordi et pour l'instant pas question de le changer !!! bien sûr gd bleu ici aussi comme partout,le jardin est superbe on se croirait au moi de mai .bises à ttes et papouilles aux poilus

----------


## vahick

alors isa ça avance ces constructions ? et les animaux du voisin que deviennent- ils ? !!!le ciel est bleu .....entre les grosses giboulées , la terre propice au travail !!!! et michele il est placé ton beau labrador et les minous ? enfin des nouvelles de vous ttes . bonne journée

----------


## catis

coucou vahick,
oui,en ce moment on est très occupées,le batiment est finit de construire,mais il nous reste plein de boulot,bardage,portes,fenêtre,sols,isolation,et pas de sous,c'est vraiment le bazard,on n'a pas le moral.
Il me reprends ma furieuse envie de tout plaquer et de se tirer au soleil..et c'est nouveau,mais pas etonnant vu l'hiver qu'on a passé...cath aussi...du coup tout deviens possible!!!
On a du boulot par dessus la tête,on n'y arrive pas,on est crevées,4 jours de vacances en trois ans,ce n'est pas etonnant non plus qu'on soit crevées...
Enfin,du coup je suis plutôt sape moral en ce moment,du coup je me fais rare sur le site...
bises,à toutes,isa.

----------


## vahick

non non tu ne m'abimes pas le moral isa parce que j'ai tjrs pensé que ça allégeait les soucis quand on en parlait !!!c'est vrai que c'est très lourd à assumer tt ce que vous avez entrepris mais il ne faut pas baisser les bras vous serez si fières et si satisfaites d'y arriver et je sais que vous allez y arriver avec le printemps qui va bien finir par s'installer . j'essaie moi zossi de me cramponner pour l'instant pas de réaction au courrier de l'asso de conso pour parvenir à me faire rembourser mon couvreur alors demain direction le tribunal pour bien connaître mes droits , je n'ai pas l'intention de faire cadeau à l'assurance de la facture !!!! voilà bon courage c'est hélas la seule aide que j'ai à t'offrir avec de grosses bises et des caresses aux poilus

----------


## vahick

j'ai beau regarder ts les jours ce post est désespérément muet !!!!j'espère quand même que tt le monde va le mieux possible et si par zazar les nouvelles vous interessent iska va bien c'est devenu une petite polissonne pleine d'imagination pour trouver des sottises à faire !!!elle continue de grandir elle doit maintenant mesurer 73cms pèse 36kg ,400 à 9mois 1/2 ça fait un beau bébé très calin. voilà à la prochaine !!!!

----------


## michele

toujours pas de notif de rescue ...bizarre !! pr Barnabé oui il a eu le droit à la totale  :Smile:  plaque ds la patte pr sa double fracture  :Smile:  puce vaccins et castration bien sur !! ça m'a couté un bras mais au moins je serais plus tranquille pr son adoption que j'espère proche  :Frown: 

au chômage depuis samedi  :Frown:  ça fait bizarre ..je n'avais pas eu plus de trois jours  de congés à la suite depuis 7 ans !! à 56 ans ça va être joyeux pr retrouver du taf !! mais bon c la vie ....

j'espère que tout le monde va bien humains et poilus 
à bientot et bon courage les filles !!

----------


## catis

Juste un petit coucou pour dire que tout va bien,j'ai du boulot par-dessus la tête,les parcs pas prêt et des tas d'escargots à lacher...bisous,isa;

----------


## vahick

ah !!! me voilà rassurée , je commençais à m'inquiéter de ce long silence . bon courage les filles bisous et papouilles aux poilus

----------


## tyzon

coucou !! des nouvelles des beaucerons !! ca va bien, du boulot par dessus la tête et quelques photos des poilus !!  :: 
 j' ai l'oeil sur toi... qui tient un truc qui sent rudement bon...

  c'est quoi ce truc qui nage, de la meme couleur que moi....

----------


## catis

hier,j'ai récupéré le canard mâle,chez mes voisins,encore une bête de sauvée,un copain à eux devait le récupérer pour le cuisiner en pâté;j'ai râlé,ils ont dis prend le...ni une ,ni deux,je lui ai sauté dessus et direction la maison,je vous dis pas,si j'avais croisé quelqu'un avec le gros(enorme )canard sur les genoux en train de regarder la route,trop drôle...

----------


## vahick

et la porte est tjrs ouverte !!!hein isa !!!et l'autre bergère allemande quelqu'un l'a adoptée ? bisous

----------


## tyzon

je t'imagine très bien avec un canard sur les genoux.... tes poilus ont du se dire encore un !!!
c'est tes poulettes qui vont te regarder de travers....  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

coucou Manou, comment se porte la vendée ??  ::

----------


## catis

Lula est toujours chez eux,elle me fais peine,je la vois vieillir,mais bon,je me dis que ça  ne peux plus durer,vu les boissons ingurgitées....
les poulettes ont fait une drôle de tête,mais il est calme et gentil....

----------


## vahick

ah je pensais que vos voisins avaient été ts les 2 hospitalisés ??? ils sont quand même revenus ?tiens j'ai bien pensé à mes copines en passant sur la voie rapide pour un we prolongé chez des amis près de pornic mais trop tard pour vous appeler sans la certitude de ne pas vous déranger bisous

----------


## catis

lui a été hospitalisé  une nuit puis retour,c'est tout...ils sont toujours là...
Sinon,je n'ai plus le temps de rien,mon père est  en service soins intensifs cardio pour un infarctus,c'est pas trop la joie ici,je ne sais pas comment on va faire notre boulot avec les voyages à  lorient en prime...
voilà...bises,isa.

----------


## vahick

désolée de cette mauvaise nouvelle mais garde espoir isa , pris à temps ça se soigne bien tu le sais ça va faire bientôt 17 ans que je " survis " bien sûr avec médicaments et surveillance . bon courage je pense bien à toi bisous

----------


## Coline54

Vahick a raison Isa, mon compagnon est en "sursis" depuis 14 ans il en a fait 3.... j'espère que vous allez toutes bien malgré le travail et les divers soucis

----------


## michele

pas cool les nouvelles ...j'espère que tt ira bien pr ton papa  :Frown:  bon courage les filles !!

g deux petits Roumains qui sont arrivés ce WE adoptés à Guidel !! les voici Bretons à présent  :Smile: 
Mon Barnabé part ce WE aussi pour Lyon et un Sweety arrive aussi ce WE adopté à st Georges de Didonne juste à coté de chez moi ...ça bouge pas mal pr mon asso en ce moment  :Smile:  un chien après l'autre  :Smile:  bises à toutes

----------


## armance

Salut les filles ! Plus d'alertes depuis 2 mois et puis beaucoup d'allers et retour auvergne toulouse ! Demain encore un voyage !
Je n'ai lu que cette page et apprends que papa d'isa hospitalisé... zut zut donnes lui mon bonjour et donnes nous de ses nouvelles.
Bisous fan club breton, centraux estois etc!
A bientôt

----------


## catis

Mon père et son grand coeur malade vont plutôt bien.Il en a réchappé,il va avoir un régime draconien,va devoir faire attention.Sinon,il ne fume pas et c'est déjà bien.Le medecin est plutôt rassurant,même si ce n'etait pas un petit infarctus(20 pour cent de necrose quand même)et même s'il a encore une artère en partie bouchée,il va être bien suivit maintenant.(Il avait eu un super bilan cardio il y a ...15 jours...avec dopler,echographie,test d'effort...autant vous dire que sa cardiologue a dû se faire taper sur les doigts,ne pas voir que des artères sont en partie bouchées et qu'il y a gros risque)et surtout,si elle etait compétente,elle aurait vu,mis en garde,voir programmé un debouchage d'artères,et il aurait appelé plus vite les secours,il a attendut 1h30...il n'y croyais pas...
Enfin,ne revennons pas là-dessus,mais je ne félicite pas la cardiologue qui l'a vu si peu de temps avant.La secu devrais lui faire payer les examens faits puisqu'ils n'ont servis à rien..;je suis un peu en colère...
voilà,sinon ça va ,il va rentrer chez lui  en fin de semaine,et  convalescer tranquillou...
bisous,isa...

----------


## vahick

super nouvelle isa , je suis heureuse pour toi tu vas encore pouvoir caliner ton papa encore longtemps mais effectivement son médecin devrait se " recycler "grave si elle n'est pas capable de voir des artères bouchées !!!!aller bonne journée avec le grand bleu , moi je continue à me battre contre l'assurance lvoilà que l'expert prétend qu'il n'y avait pas de bâche sur mon toit ce qui voudrait dire que du 24dec au 6janvier les trombes d'eau qu'il y a eu pdt 14 jours se seraient déversées ds la maison alors je cherche ts les témoignages de ceux qui ont vu mon toit protégé !!!!comment peut- on mentir ainsi !!!on m'accuse aussi d'en avoir profité pour refaire tt mon toit !!!! je suis très en colère . bises

----------


## armance

aie aie !! N'y a t'il pas des assos qui se sont montées pour se défendre contre les assurances après les dégâts des tempêtes ?
Pénible quand même d'avoir à faire la preuve de sa bonne foi!
Bon courage

----------


## vahick

merci armance mais ne vous inquiétez pas ces mensonges m'ont mis hors de moi et m'ont confortée dans l'idée de leur faire cher payer d'essayer de me voler l'union des consommateurs a pris mon dossier et j'ai des attestations non seulement de voisins mais bien sûr de mon couvreur et même du maire de ma commune car le chef des services techniques est venu pendant que le couvreur posait la bâche .je suis aussi allée me renseigner au tribunal d'instance où un huissier m'a dit que non seulement l'assurance paierai mais qu'ils me verseront aussi des dommages et intérêts !!!quand ???? ça c'est autre chose mais je ne suis pas prête de baisser les bras !!!heureusement pour me faire un peu oublier ce gros souci j'ai ma mignonne " sauterelle " très caline ,je l'appelle petite sauterelle car elles a des pattes immenses !!!! bonne nuit et caresses à vos toutous

----------


## armance

super, tu t'es bien entourée ! bisous à toutes! et toutous et plumeux poilus baveux de toutes sortes

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir tout le monde !!

J'avais disparu !! 
plus de bécane ! heureusement j'avais une extension de garantie ! mais alors pour me remplacer mon matos !!!    dur ! dur !! fo toujours se battre pour des conneries !!! 
En plus, j'ai repris le boulot. Mon dernier employeur, un ancien ouvrier qui a racheté l'entreprise ou je bossais n'a plus de secrétaire/comptable depuis fev 2012   donc imaginé le boulot !!!!  
Mes poilus sont en forme, beaucoup trop à mon gout !! ils m'usent avec leurs conner.es !!!!  bon ils c'occupent quand  je ne suis pas présente.
Je ne prend pas la place d'un chomeur ou euse mon boss a mis une annonce chez PE......;mais 15 heures par semaine personne ne l'a appelé. Là il faut fournir un bilan .
Les filles, bon courage pour tout ce boulot. Yvette courage pour toutes ses emmerdes dont tu es victime.
Les autres biz, biz et à très bientôt !! 

Lulu me fait peine aussi.surtout quand je vois que sa compagne a enfin une vie bien digne.

----------


## vahick

ah merci manou de nous rassurer quand on pense que tant de gens se plaignent de manquer de travail !!!!c'est sûr tu en as trop mais il y a des côtés positifs pour tes finances !!!! eh oui je continue à me battre et j'espère que ce n'est pas pour rien demain retour pour voir l'huissier pour lui parler des mensonges et injure à mon égard même ça je vais leur faire payer en plus de la réparation de mon toit !!!!hier super journée de réunion des léonbergs bretons où iska a bien chahuté avec les copains et copines au point qu'elle a eu droit au premier shampoing de sa courte vie : elle empestait !!!bon courage aux travailleuses et bises à tt le monde

----------


## vahick

eh bien les nouvelles sont rares !!!!en souhaitant que tt va bien

----------


## manou 85

OUi Yvette cela va bien enfin  il fo que cela aille bien.
Un de mes fils est chez son frère ( à 20 km de chez moi)  et il ne vient même pas me voir. Privée de mes deux grandes cela me brise le cœur.
Tant pis !!!  je vais me venger je sais pas sur koi !! pourvu que cela ne soit pas du chocolat.
J'ai traité mes monstres pour les puces et les tiques car il commence à faire trop beau.
Bonne soirée à toutes et caresses aux poilus. !!

----------


## catis

Ici aussi ça va,on plante,on plante,mais la vegetation nous dépasse,c'est la première fois que je me laisse autant déborder...bonjour la tonte...
Sinon,j'ai laché quelques milliers d'escargots dans les parcs et voilà,une autre saison qui commence...
bises les filles,isa;

----------


## vahick

je te comprends manou certains de mes enfants trouvent superflu de prendre des nouvelles de leur vieille maman alors je me réjouis d'avoir la tendresse de ma plus jeune , un coup de fil de ma grande pourtant si occupée entre son école et l'association de son ainée que je cherche parfois dans les étoiles et tant pis pour les autres , on arrive à se blinder contre le chagrin !!!iska est là pour éviter de m'occuper que de moi , je suis bien fatiguée alors le jardin devient sauvage ,je ne trouve pas de jardinier tant pis les arbres fleurissent quand même !!!bon courage les filles bises

----------


## vahick

pour toutes un joli brin de muguet pour une année pleine de petits bonheurs qui comme les ruisseaux deviennent de grands bonheurs mais il faut savoir les voir et en profiter . amitiés à toutes

----------


## manou 85

1er mai sous la grisaille et le froid.
Ls parisiens sont repartis chez eux t j'ai eu la chance de profiter de mes deux grandes 10 ans et 8 ans elles sont un peu timides mais Lola les a déridés aprem ciném et Mac Do !! et fous rires cela fait un bien fou.
L'herbe pousse et toujours pas de jardinier. Ou sont les chomeurs ????? ils me réclament 25 euros de l'heure ????
enfin tant qu'on a la santé on va pas se plaindre de ses tracas au quotidien /

----------


## vahick

contente pour toi manou moi zossi j'ai eu le plaisir de voir mon fils et sa compagne et en plus ils reviennent cet été chouette , chouette voilà à ajouter dans le sac à bonheurs .chez moi non plus pas de jardinier même pour 15 donc moins gourmand que chez toi , mon histoire d'assurance m'a mise à sec alors c'est la savane mais il y a tant d'arbres et autres en fleurs !!!!j'ai même eu les premières roses en avril .hélas mon vieux coeur me joue des tours alors pas question de jardiner !!! bises

----------


## manou 85

Mince !!   ton coeur bat la chamade !! prend soin de toi ta locataire à 4 pattes compte sur toi et nous aussi.

----------


## catis

oui,pas lemoment de flancher,on va sans doute récupérer lula bientôt,sa maitresse a eu un abcsès d e l'oeil(dû au manque d'hygiène)et ablation de l'oeil...elle va aller en maison de repos et je pense qu'elle sera placée,donc lui aussi,forcément...
je panique pour les chats,il faudrait trouver un lieu genre le refuge de malendrine ou les chats pourraient être lachés et sécurisés.Je compte faire payer la tutelle au moins pour les sterilisations...pas facile,j'attends le retour de la tutrice pour en parler avec elle.
donc,ne flanche pas,si cath accepte temporairement lula le temps de lui trouver une famille,elle n'en prendra pas d'autre tant qu'il n'y en aura pas de partis de chez nous...5 c'est trop déjà...
et je pense qu'on devra laisser lula dehors,pas drôle pour elle,mais là c'est trop...
Enfin,demain je me lève à 4 h,big bisous,isa.

----------


## vahick

oui bien sûr je fais le maxi pour me soigner pour l'instant la secrétaire de mon cardio me propose un rv en .....novembre j'en ri ( jaune ) encore!!!je comprends très bien que votre petite maison est pleine mais j'ai un recours s'il m'arrive qqle chose c'est jaspée qui s'est portée volontaire . iska est une adorable compagne docile et calme j'ai bcp de chance encore avec ma 5ème léonberg qui commece un peu à s'étoffer et ressemble un peu moins perchée sur des échasses !!!bonne nuit les filles . bises ps au fait manou dans ma bretagne où bien sûr il pleut tt le temps la journée a été ensoleillée oh pas le grand bleu et du vent mais pas de pluie

----------


## manou 85

hi hi !! le gulf stream doit être en panne !!! 
Fan fan ne pourrait pas l'accueillir la belle Lula si on lui trouve une marraine. moi aussi je suis complète avec la boite à bétises de mon fils et mes soucis de papattes fo être serieuse.

----------


## vahick

ça y est j'ai mon rv cardio dans 10jours !!!je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de laisser ma louloutte orpheline même si je sais que partout où elle ira elle saura se faire apprécier!!!!le ciel est gris bien triste pour un mois de mai . bises à ttes

----------


## tyzon

salut les 2 pattes !!! petite info du jour, môman va faire un tour sur son caillou voir ses p'tits razmotts qui lui manquent beaucoup !! je les vois déja lever une oreille interrogatrice... c'est que ca sent les choses ces p'tits bêtes ! waf waf !!  :: 
Môman tient à rassurer Wahick, grande crevette aura toujours sa maison si catis ne la prend pas...  :: 
Quand a Lulla, on devrait peut etre essayer de la mettre sur rescue pour lui trouver une famille ?? Fanfan ne la prendra pas, elle en a assez, l'asso ne vit que de dons et les marraines ne sont pas foule... les temps sont durs mes pauvres amies...
Dernières photos des poilus de môman... elle est belle ma môman quand même....

Cap'taine... esperons qu'il aura la papatte marine celui ci !! qu'il fasse honneur au vieux loup de mer que j'etais !!  :: 


Haaa... qu'est ce qu'elle est belle cette Princesse... j'en aurais bien fait mon 4 heures moi...  :: 

Môman vous bizouille mes chéries !!!! et plein de bonheur !!!

----------


## catis

Le problême de lula,c'est que je ne peux pas la confier à n'importe qui,elle est terrorisée pas les hommes,à fuir si un s'approche,du coup ça limite aux familles sans hommes.Et puis,après ce qu'elle a vêcu je voudrais vraiment qu'elle soit heureuse,j'ai tellement peur de la voir partir dans une mauvaise famille.Elle tire en laisse,n'est pas propre(on va l'eduquer,mais en attendant elle pisse dans la maison...),a peur des hommes,course les chats dehors(sans mordre,mais bon elle les course)...et les gens veulent tellement le chien parfait,ils sont capable de l'abandonner pour moins que ça,après sa vie de misère je voudrais lui épargner ça...
Mais bon,on va sans doute la  loger dehors,dans le poulailler à garder les poules,avec une niche,sans laisse,en libertée surveillée,ce sera toujours mieux qu'attachée,et elle viendra en balade avec les gros...

----------


## vahick

merci tyson ça me rassure de savoir que si besoin est ma louloutte trouvera auprès de toi et de tes poilus tte l'affection et les soins dont elle aura besoin si je ne suis plus là . je sais aussi que je te confierai une chienne sans problème bien que comme lulla sa crainte des hommes . dommage  tu n'as pas le temps de venir faire sa connaissance ???bon séjour dans ton île j'espère que tu vas y trouver le soleil que nous avons . oui gros problème avec lulla mais habituée à la maltraitance le poulailler sera comme un petit paradis .bonne journée et bon we à ttes bises

----------


## vahick

au fait isa ça marche les marchés avec les touristes  bcp par ici et bcp à la recherche de produits bio !!! bon dimanche bisous

----------


## catis

C'est à dire que là je bosse comme infirmière,comme à chaque vacances,du coup ,les marchés...niet...enfin,cath est au marché aujourd'hui....
Sinon,ej suis allée voir mon voisin,et la petite chatte grise et blanche(qu'on avait éssayé de choper avec Armance il y a deux ans)que j'ai bien aprivoisé depuis et que je trouve très mignonne...a deux chatons...à peine quelques semaines,madame m'avait dis qu'elle les élimineraient,mais avec l'hôpital ils sont passés à la trappe....et du coup bien vivant,je sais c'est cruel de la laisser les tuer,mais encore deux en prime...mais comment je vais faire avec ce petit monde...enfin...

----------


## vahick

que de soucis ma pauvre isa justement je parlais à ma fille sandrine du problème de placement d'iska si besoin était bien sûr elle ne se voit pas aller chez tyson elle travaille . donc il faudra trouver autre chose en attendant que sandrine puisse la prendre !!!! bof n'y pensons pas trop ça me mine le moral ; bonne soirée bisous

----------


## catis

Ne te minepas;nos chiens ne sont pas éternels,tana a bientôt 12 ans,calya 8 je crois,eros boite,tu sais,avec ces  grandes races on peut aussi en perdre en route...même si tan joue comme une gamine et tiens super bien la route;et avec moins de monde cath peut aussi accepter,surtout si ta fille peut la prendre un jour... il suffira de dire à cath que c'est temporaire,puis le temporaire dure,on s'attache,et voilà...et puis le projet veranda va se faire;ça sera moins chiant pour nous d'avoir tant de chiens s'ils ont de la place agréable dans une pièce hors de la maison...

----------


## vahick

merci isa tu sais combien je suis soucieuse pour l'avenir et pour le bonheur de ma si gentille louloutte dont je ne suis pas sûre que sa vie avant d'attérrir chez moi ait été un rêve une si jeune chienne ne jouant pas , n'aboyant pas, ne pleurant pas extremement craintive !!!!ça fait bcp de choses négatives mais elle est en conséquence super calme , ça semble être une punition quand je l'oblige à rester au jardin !!!mais aussitôt qu'elle a des copines elle joue , chahute !!!! bon au dodo .bonne semaine bises

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !! 
Grand soleil et les chiens font du bronzing sur la terrasse.
Pas facile d'imaginer la suite.
c'est pour cela que je ne reprend pas de grand format style Mâtin car je ne vois aucune de mes belles filles avoir de l'empathie pour ma grosse.
Déjà que mon fils a viré son chien chez moi sans état d'âme !!!!   le Skip lui rend bien il l'ignore quand il est à la maison alors qu'il est amitieux avec les deux petites ainsi qu'avec les deux autres garçons. L'est pas sénile !
Je suis sans nouvelle de mon boss depuis huit jours. Me demande si il a pas disparu avec la caisse.
Bon courage aux travaileuses et Yvette déplisse ton ffront à chaque jour sa peine...

----------


## catis

Bon,nous y voilà,Lucien est parti à l'hôpital ce matin et sera peut-être placé,je parle au figuré parce-que je ne sais pas,ils peuvent aussi revenir tous les deux chez eux...
Donc,Cath a ramené les poules et lula.
Les poules avec les poules,lula dehors.Elle ne veux pas rentrer dans la maison,a un peu peur d'eros et de chelsea,du coup elle squatte la voiture de cath.Dés qu'il pleuvra il faudra trouver une autre solution.Avec les poules dans une niche abritée?Dans l'appentis avec le demi tonneau de samba en niche?C'est problêmatique tout ça.Mais bien entendu sans laisse et sans attache,dehors mais libre.
La solution sera sans doute mixte,la journée avec le demi tonneau dans l'appentis vers le bois,en liberté dans la cour et balade avec les  autres chiens.La nuit vers les poules sous le hangard ,pour garder...A voir...en tous les cas la maison est trop petite et elle n'aime pas les maisons donc ça sera un chien libre mais dehors.Et confortablement installée avec des couvertures et une niche isolée...voilà.
On garde la possibilité d'acheter les croquettes au nom de nos voisins,au magasin habituel,donc on va nourrir les chats tous les jours.
La tutelle  nous laisse libre choix,si on trouve des chats à placer on peut,il y a une petite mère avec deux chatons à placer vite et un petit noir aussi,qui a mal à une patte(a dû prendre un coup).Je vais prendre des photos,mais j'hésite à poster sur rescue,il y a une telle bande d'allumées  de la PA dans le coin que je reste  plus que méfiante .J'ai le feu vert mais je ne sais qu'elle décision prendre.La tutelle est au courrant pour lula et les poules,bien entendu,je n'ai pas volé.

----------


## Coline54

oups c'est arrivé plus vite que prévu..... il y a combien de chats à replacer ? il faudrait trouver une asso près de chez toi....

----------


## vahick

eh bien bon courage pour placer ts ces minous " sauvages " !!!!décidément isa vous n'en sortez pas des sauvetages la timide lulu va être bien surprise d'avoir des caresses à la place des coups et elle va peut- être dissuader le futé renard de visiter le poulailler !!! bises

----------


## catis

C'est à dire que là elle dort dans la voiture de cath,sous le hangard...et cath l'emmène au boulot demain.
Ca se passe bien avec les gros,quelques craintes au départ,puis après deux balades,elle court avec eros et chelsea ,comme une fofolle.J'ai même vu chelsea lui faire un bisou sur le nez ,avé la langue,oui oui...;On va lui trouver une place dehors bien installée,dans un hangard abrité du vent et de la pluie,libre,sans chaine,libre d'aller et venir comme elle veut,ça va la changer...déjà là elle nous bisouille et ne veux plus quitter la voiture de cath,symbole de la liberté...alors qu'on l'a enfermée dedans,mais avec des couvertures bien épaisses,et sur le siège arrière,pas dans le coffre,donc avec confort.
Elle est rigolote,elle fais comme samba,elle ne quitte plus cath des yeux,sa sauveuse!!!elle est encore inquiète,sans doute à l'idée de retourner là bas,mais elle va vite s'apaiser quand elle comprendra son bonheur nouveau...
Dés demain  je prendrais des photos des chats et je ferais un post,dés fois que des gens ou des asso se manifestent et viennent m'aider.Mais je bosse du matin,ce sera donc l'après midi;
Voilà.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour répondre à coline,je ne sais pas combien de chats il y a ;sans doute plus de trente,mais on ne les attrapera pas tous,on sauvera ce qu'on peut,les autres retournerons sauvages et basta.
Si on en sauve 4 ou 5 et bien ce sera toujours ça.Je peux déjà en attraper 5 quand je veux,un très vieux qui dors dans la maison,un jeune tout noir qui boite,adorable,une chatte grise et blanche qu'armance connait qui est très sympa aussi et ses deux chatons(un mois?)donc si je les prends en photo et que quelque chose se présente pour eux,j'agis;

----------


## vahick

et voilà encore une louloutte qui apprécie l'accueil des infirmières au grand coeur ,c'est super ; quand aux minous ils apprécient sûrement de trouver à manger mais ils se plaisent là où ils vivent je ne suis pas sûre sauf pour les bébés qu'ils cherchent l'adoption !!!bon courage les filles et caresses aux poilus

----------


## manou 85

Le truc c'est qu'il ne fausrait steriliser au moins les femelles et faire adopter les petits nés.

C'est un vaste programme.
ce matin un superbe ou une superbe tricolore écrasée sur la route. trop triste fin.

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles je suis en Auvergne maintenant, ça rebouge en Bretagne ! Faut espérer qu'ils ne reviennent pas et pour eux et pour les animaux!
La belle Lula doit être bien heureuse, quel boulot les filles! Et tous ces chats...
Faudrait quand vous aurez le temps, mettre une photo de Lula.
Bisous les filles et fan club

----------


## tyzon

salut mes amies à 2 pattes ! Môman vient juste de rentrer avec se troupe de 4 pattes ! elle a vu les razmotts qui lui ont fait des tonnes de calins ! pas rancunier ces p'tits poilus ! le Zhom a été correct aussi, donc tout va bien !! Temps pas terrible, soleil très rare, vent et "fnasse" ! Cap'taine a la papatte marine, même s'il n'a pas été très fier pendant la traversée ! il est resté scotché contre Môman  :: 
Samba a fait sa grande dame... a pu peur de rien maintenant...  ::  elle reste collée aux basques de sa mère partout ! même plus besoin de laisse !!
bientot les photos mes chéries !!
Merci pour lulla les filles, vous avez assurées comme d'hab !! 
Grosses léchouilles, mission rangement avant d'aller bosser demain !!

----------


## vahick

super tyson voilà de bons souvenirs à classer dans les bons moments de la vie . ici aussi temps pourri à rester sous la couette !!!hier véto pour acheter anti- parasitaires et purge et bien sûr peser ma louloutte elle prend doucement du poids à 10mois 1/2 d'après une éleveuse elle a celui d'une chienne de 7/8mois , elle aurai encore une dizaine de kgs à prendre !!! bon on a le temps elle mange ce qu'elle veut et comme elle a si peu d'activité je n'ai pas envie d'un gros "tonneau "elle pèse quand même 38kg,400!!! caresses aux poilus bises aux filles  ::  ::

----------


## vahick

zut j'ai effacé !!!!je vous demandais donc comment allait votre " ménagerie ? lulla ? tt à fait incorporée à la troupe ? les minous ? j'espère que tt va au mieux . bises et papouilles

----------


## catis

les minous,c'est la galère,je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont devenir,mon voisin veut les tirer au fusil car ils chassent les oiseaux...
Pour l'instant je les nourris,mais vu  comme les  gens de la PA sont  ,on va dire,souvent un peu pas malins et je reste polie vu mes déboires,j'hésite à poster pour eux.
Ma chérie avec ses deux petits pleins de puces,le petit vieux et le ti noir dudu me font vraiment peine,et d'autres encore que je pourrais attraper,mais qui va en vouloir?
Je m'attends à trouver un carnage s'ils vont chasser trop loin...enfin,je fais ce que je peux et je peux peu...
sinon,lula s'adapte doucement,elle est parfaitement propre,ne course pas le chat,reviens au rappel,ne fugue pas alors qu'elle pourrait passer sous le portail,un amour de discrétion,pourvut que ça dure...
elle se relâche à peine,je pense qu'elle a très peur de retourner là-bas,elle me fuit quand je reviens de sa maison avec des odeurs de chez elle,c'est vous dire le traumatisme.File se cacher dés qu'un ou une inconnue arrive,mais très cool,sympa,pas mordeuse,une crème qui sais se faire discrète pour rester ici.Cath l'adore et la balade partout,on est sauvées,mais ça fait beaucoup de chiens dans cette toute petite maison;
Et quand aux chats j'en prendrais bien mais leo ne les supporte pas,armance doit s'en souvenir avec sa chatte j'avais dû tout calfeutrer le plafond,il passais partout...
voilà les nouvelles,bises,isa.

----------


## vahick

merci isa de ttes ces nouvelles bonnes ou un peu moins ,, pas possible de pousser les murs !!!!j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la présence des chats qui attrappent qqles zoziaux  peut gêner les paysans !!!! parce qu'autrement ce sont eux qui tuent les zoziaux ???? mais la chasse est fermée de ttes façons !!!j'espère que cette gentille lula va trouver un équilibre , libérée de ses tortionnaires mais hélas la maltraitance laisse des traces indélébiles j'ai pu encore une fois le constater avec awaï , elle continuait à fuir les hommes malgré tt l'amour que nous échangions et iska a dû aussi rencontrer de vilains messieurs pour en avoir aussi peur !!! bon courage et bonne nuit bises

----------


## manou 85

JUles a éu le même problème avec les femmes il est en totale confiance dès que'un monsieur se pointe il baisse les épaules, la queue sous le ventre et rien n'y fait....un client du café ou je bois mon café journalier avait réussi à l'apprivoiser avec des débris de gâteau, cela a duré longtemps avant qu'il accepte de prendre le dit gâteau.
J'ai vu un truc en campagne, hier, une espèce de volière sur roue près d'un champ fraichement planté, dans cette "cage" deux corneilles.
je vous dis pas l'énervement de ma bombasse, elle  cherchait une issue pour aller "jouer" avec les ziosziios, dure de la choper quand elle est hystérique.
La chasse ouverte ou pas c'est pas un pb à la campagne !

----------


## vahick

hélas oui j'ai eu qqles démélés avec des chasseurs qui s'étaient installés près de la maison de ma mère à bénodet , elle était terrorisée craignant que ces fous de la gachette prennent son yorkshire pour un lapin !!!!et en sologne nous prenions grand plaisir à venir autour des mares où la veille de pauvres canards avaient été " livrés "si habitués à la présence humaine que nous avions du mal à les faire s'envoler et les gardes - chasses nous " poursuivaient " alors que nous étions dans des forêts ouvertes à tous !!!je n'ai pas besoin de préciser que les chasseurs ne sont pas mes amis !!!!bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

Il ne s'agit pas d'un chasseur,mais d'un ami des oiseaux,animaux très utiles pour manger les insectes sur les plantes...voilà une lula cachée vers la porte,prête à dormir...et quelques chats au nourrissage du matin;

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/nouveau.html

J'ai créé un post pour les chats,mais bon je ne me fais pas d'illusion,les insultes vont tomber et rien de constructif ne va en sortir...comme d'hab...enfin,j'essaye,des fois que des bonnes âmes bougent...pas mis mon tel cette fois,ni mon mail,c'est bon pour les insultes...

----------


## tyzon

quelques photos de la tempête sur le caillou... heureusement terminée quand toute la troupe y est allée !!

juste pour dire que je suis bien sur mon nuage tout compte fait !!  :: 

Moman vous met quelques photos de mes potes... suis heureux de vous dire que not' Samba n'a plus peur de rien.. elle est indifférente à tout ce qui ne traumatise pas sa mère !! elle lui jette un regard en cas de questionnement... et si môman sourit... no souci !! je pense que petite lulla va faire de même, surtout chapeautée par cath  ::   Les traumatismes s'estompent avec la confiance vouée au "maitre"


Dans le batia... cool raoul, on a l'impression que la Princesse sourit et rassure son pote...


Chez le z'hom... Samba laisse Cap'tain (surnom donné par le Z'hom) s'installer à coté d'elle... un peu protectrice la pepette ?? faut dire que les Razmotts l'ont un peu chambré le Capinou !! Théo a fait son p'tit chef, assisté d'une Holly plus pestouille que jamais !!


Théo... sur le fauteuil à Pôpa... comme ca, il se sent plus GRAND !!!  :: 


Holly... qui squatte le canapé que Môman vient de retaper....  :: 


En promenade sur cette cote si arpentée...




Et une photo de la Samba qui a acceptée de quitter les talons de môman 2 mn....


Cap'tain... en tête de proue !!

Moman vous bizouille les filles, et moi aussi !!  ::

----------


## vahick

merci pour ttes ces magnifiques photos les filles. il semble que lula se soit trouvée une petite place à la maison !!!!moi si je savais le faire je vous mettrai des photos de mon jardin et d'iska qui ressemble quand même moins à une grande sauterelle !!!!résultats de ma visite au cardio urgence  d'un rv à l'hopital avec pneumologue et probablement hospitalisation en cardiologie quand j'aurai résolu la garde d'iska pdt peut- être 8jours  voilà les dernières " bonnes " nouvelles bises à tt le monde.ps j'oubliai de préciser que ce n'est pas un appel aux copines je vais voir du côté des " dogs sitting " ce sera je pense ce qui perturbera le moins iska j'y avais déjà fait appel 2 fois pour sterenn la première fois super j je suis d'ailleurs tjrs en relation avec le couple qui était venu la 2ème fois pas terrible des ploucs sans éducation dont j'ai dû débarrasser les cadavres pris dans ma réserve et faire leur vaisselle !!! et à l'hopital je ne dépense rien !!!!

----------


## catis

superbes photos!c'est bien que tu sois revenue sur la terre ferme,je m'imagine aller te voir en bateau dans la tempête,beeeuuuurk partout....
Oui,lula s'adapte,hier leo l'a testée:le premier coup lula courrait derrière  leo,ensuite c'est leo qui a coursé lula dans tout le potager,avec le gros dos,en crabe,l'air méchant,et c'est lula qui avait peur...Donc lula est aussi OK chats,elle court après s'ils courent,et court devant s'ils se retournent...
elle fait sa fofolle,cath lui jette des touffes d'herbe et elle les rattrapent,les jettent en l'air,aboie quand ça ne va pas assez vite,de plus en plus à l'aise la bichette.
Même s'ils reviennent ,pas question de retourner là-bas,je dirais que la SPA l'a pris et voilà.
Sinon,on va faire une véranda devant la maison,on pourra caser plus de chiens...hein vahick?et si quelqu'un connait quelqu'un qui veut un chat qu'il pense aux abandonnés du bout de la rue,un peu de solidarité ferait du bien,on peut faire des covoiturages...

----------


## vahick

super que lula découvre les joies du jeu une vraie vie de jeune chien heureux et qui rend ce bonheur de vivre alentours .bonne continuation les copines vous avez encore fait une heureuse . bises
bon en vitesse des nouvelles c'est ma "BPCO" mes amies infirmières en connaissent le sens qui a fortement augmenté et qui explique mon terrible essoufflement qui me transforme en légume avec un nouveau traitement je devrais être bonne pour les prochains JO !!!!bises  ::  ::  ::

----------


## manou 85

Purée les filles cela manque de nouvelles.
Ca y est le jardin a été fait. je ne sais pas si j'ai trouvé l'oiseau rare mais là le jardin est tout beau......cela fait du bien et les chiens retrouvent avec plaisir leur terrain de jeux. La Bombasse raffole du soleil et se bronze bien à l'abri du vent.
Je vous souhaite toutes en bonne santé, surtout toi Yvette qui parle un langage bien spécialisé je souhaite que vos monstres soient en forme et en harmonie.Bbiz lqq filles

----------


## vahick

super contente de te lire manou , je commençais à croire ce post mort et bien mort !!!!eh oui manou quand ton corps débloque tu finis par adopter le vocabulaire des toubibs et quand tu ne piges pas tu as le secours de google !!!mais j'ai bcp de chance j'ai un médecin qui répond et explique , c'est primordial pour moi , je n'avale le médicament que si je comprends ce qui ne va pas !!!! le dernier ( morphine ) pas besoin d'explication après 6 nuits à bouquiner en tournant dans la maison en bouquinant ( devant l'air très surpris de ma louloutte) puisque c'était la seule position sans souffrance !!!j'ai tt de suite pigé que j'allais pouvoir rester couchée à dormir !!! voilà j'espère que vous et vos poilus allez ts bien . bises

----------


## tyzon

salut tout le monde !!! C'est tyzon ! y'avait longtemps que j'etais pas v'nu vous faire un coucou !!
quelques photos de ma p'tite famille !
Samba est plus belle que jamais... suis toujours très amoureux...  :: 
regardez la beauté !!!

z'attend môman...


Un p'tit somme en attendant... au soleil retrouvé...


j'entend comme un bruit que je connais !!! :: 


Hé Cap'tain !! la v'lat !!


j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !!!!


Trop bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen !!!

----------


## manou 85

C'est trop beau l'amour !!!
Mes mâtins entendaient la moto de mon mari bien avant qu'elle ne soit visible sur le chemin.
Sont formidables ces poilus.
Des news de la nouvelle pensionnaire de Cat ?

----------


## catis

je vais bien,je suis libre,je m’éclate,je joue,même avec les gentils garçons....comme quoi tout est possible avec de la confiance et de l'amour..;

----------


## manou 85

Tu joues à l'xploratrice ma jolie ?
Qu'on est bien détachée, libre et aimée !!  tous les poilus devraient y avoir droit !!!

----------


## vahick

que plaisir d'avoir ttes ces bonnes nouvelles et des photos que ces deux superbes poilues bien sûr sans oublier capy .ma louloutte a retrouvé avec plaisir les copines et copains de son club toutous où de gentilles nounous la font travailler et jouer!! quel bonheur de la voir 
heureuse avec ts les 4 pattes seul regret son gabarit qui la fait un peu bousculer tt le monde elle maitrise mal sa vitalité de jeunette . bon dimanche à ttes

----------


## catis

voilà,aujourd'hui j'ai fouillé un peu plus chez mes voisins,et je n'ai pas trouvé les papiers de samba,par contre j'ai trouvé ceux de lula,qui s’appelle LOLA,qui est née le 01/12/2005,et oui elle a 8 ans 1/2 notre jolie...et elle est pucée...,j'ai juste son no de puce sur son carnet de santé,mais bon je pense que ça suffira pour la mettre à notre nom,notre veto acceptera de régulariser tout ça,et de la vacciner,vaccins qu'elle n'a pas vu depuis son adoption à la SPA soit 2007...elle a visiblement eu un premier maitre,a été abandonnée,puis reprise à la SPA.Par nos charmants voisins,120 euros.Notre SPA voisine est super,pas de visite pour constater les conditions de vie,pas de stérilisation des chiennes,ils sont fortiches,je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec eux et je sais pourquoi... 
Enfin,elle est heureuse  avec nous et j'en suis fort contente.

----------


## vahick

super de tt pouvoir faire dans les règles et lula à trouvé son paradis . bravo les copines et longue vie heureuse à votre protégée. bises

----------


## tyzon

lola... lolita... joli prénom pour cette belle fifille !! 
j'ai écris à l'icad pour les papiers de Samba, ils doivent me les envoyer prochainement !

C'est trop bon les gratouilles sur la tête !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahick

ça y est moi j'ai enfin reçu les papiers d'iska ça a été long avec une personne prétendant me les avoir expédiés !!!!j'aime mieux que tt soit net !!pour l'instant ma louloute fait la sieste couchée à son habitude sur le dos à mes pieds !!!!!caresses aux poilus et bises aux 2 pattes

----------


## manou 85

Les papiers en règle pour Lulla et sa copine c'est mieux.
Les tuteurs doivent être bien contents de ne pas  avoir à gérer cela car au refuge elle avit peu de chance d'être sauvées.
Je bosse à la maison et purée que c'est bon......les poilus sont vautrés un dans le fauteuil pour un gratouillage de neurones.....l'autre fait le polichinel dans son panier et la bombasse surveille la rue........pourvu qu'on lui pique pas.
Une petite soupe ce soir car je trouve qu'il fait bien frais.

Bises les filles et gratouilles aux poilus.

----------


## vahick

eh bien vahick a été faire un tour aux urgences cette nuit : hypoglycémie =malaise fort inquiétant mais accueil sympa du personnel à l'hopital et retour dans mes pénates à 2h du matin alors maintenant repos .ma pauvre louloutte était fort perturbée quand je suis rentrée mais elle a déjà repris son rythme !!!ici le vent souffle en tempête super au mois de juin !!! bonne journée

----------


## Moumoune83

Bon rétablissement..... Il faut prendre soin de vous ! La louloute a besoin de vous !

----------


## manou 85

Dis donc Yvette !! t'aurais pas un cou de foudre pour un bel interne en blouse blanche !! hihi  !!
OUI cela fait cliché  ! mais il fo bien sourire.
HYpoglycémie ! pas top! comment es tu allée à l'hosto ? NOn t'as appelé les pompiers !!!!  coquine !!! (humour ) 
Prend bien soin de toi on compte sur toi. biz

----------


## vahick

merci moumoune j'ai bien conscience que ma p'tiote est fort dépendante sa vie s'axant sur la mienne heureusement une gentille voisine serai venue ce matin mais je suis contente d'être revenue rapidement la venue des infirmiers l'avait bien inquiétée !!! alors aujourd'hui repos !!!

----------


## catis

et voilà à quoi ressemble la meute aujourd'hui....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et la petite merdeuse...;

----------


## armance

Eh eh pas maigre la jolie Lulla! Je reconnais bien le devant de la maison ya que les chiens qui changent! bisous à vous 2
Je vous suis toujours de manière hachée car j'attends le matos pour internet !
Vahick faut que tu manges un peu de sucres lents le soir, ou des bombons!! Bon rétablissement
Coucou la belle Sandrine bisous à tes poilus
bisous Manou et fanclub

----------


## vahick

pas d'inquiétude je me soigne mais le diabète doit- être parfois capricieux car rien n'avait changé hier !!!mais oui lula est bien ( trop bien) nourrie !!!! bonne soirée

----------


## catis

ici,elle est au régime,en fait,attachée toute la journée et nourrie de paté de campagne et de pain,evidemment qu'elle est grassouillette.On l'a nourrie de croquettes tous les jours,en plus des cochonneries que ses maitres lui donnaient...on ne peut pas critiquer  l’état général,elle est belle et même grasse...Mais avec la reprise de l'activité,une nourriture sans  suppléments ,et des crottins ::  pour digérer elle devrait retrouver la ligne...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et aussi ,je vous rappelle qu'on a un chien féroce ici,au cas ou vous auriez oublié.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah bon?j'avais pas remarqué...mais si tu le dis...je te crois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

SINON,j'ai cette louloute en galère,son maitre viens de DCD,gentille labrador de 14 ans je crois,adorable,habituée à vivre dehors et je pense pleine!!!super,non?personne n'en veut ça va être SPA et eutha direct.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on recherche un panier retraite,une idée?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

est à coté de Pontivy.

----------


## tyzon

holala !!!! z'en frémis de sur mon nuage !! pauvre fifille.... vais voir si môman trouve une solution... si elle attend des bébés en plus...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

la lula est superbe !! elle a des yeux qui en disent long sur le bonheur retrouvé ! bizarre que ses maitres l'ait nourrie... alors qu'ils ont failli laisser Samba crever de faim... en tout cas, ca fait plaisir à voir !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -


*Coucou ma compagne d'infortune !!! ca te dirait une tite rencontre quand môman aura un peu de temps ???*  ::

----------


## catis

bon,pour la mémée,il semble que la fille ai un chien en lotissement,ils ont décidé de la garder...ils viennent la chercher demain.J'ai laissé mon no au cas ou non,mais c'est à priori réglé,saly a su leur faire les yeux doux et les faire craquer...
Sinon,oui,lula adorerais revoir sa copine de galère...c'est quand tu veux.Enfin ,previens quand même...

----------


## vahick

alors la petite mémé a retrouvé sa maitresse ? une courte histoire qui se finit bien !!!!qu'est - ce qu'ils sont beaux tous ces toutous heureux !!!!bon we les filles

----------


## catis

mais non,elle n'a pas retrouvé sa maitresse,elle avait un maitre et il est DCD.C'est la fille du monsieur qui reprends la chienne,sachant qu'ils ne la connaissent pas,mais bon,c'est mieux que la spa ou l'euthanasie comme on voit souvent,et puis elle peut-être super heureuse là-bas...avec un copain chien...

----------


## vahick

oui ma main s'est trompée je voulais écrire elle a retrouvé UNE maitresse , enfin peu importe le principal c'est qu'en souvenir de son papa cette dame se mette à aimer cette petite vieille !!!bises

----------


## catis

personne ne voudrais une jolie sheila,chatte adorable,pas jeune,que je vais devoir relacher sur un site dangereux....elle sera mise en règle avant son adoption.sterilisation et tout et tout;là,elle est dans mon labo ,c'est juste pas possible...on me dit d'attendre,mais si j'ai un contrôle,je ferme la boutique,un animal en cuisines...

----------


## catis

elle est en FA chez marie laure,qui la trouve bien mignonne,evidemment,c'est ma sheila chérie..;

----------


## manou 85

Elle est très jolie !! j'adore les tricolores mais mes deux monstres ne peuvent pas voir un chat en peinture !! soupir ! soupir !!!

----------


## michele

Salut les filles 

Heureuse de vs savoir en forme ...à part Vahick  :Frown:  

ici rien ne change .... après avoir monter mon asso ... je continue mes sauvetages à la Réunion 

actuellement Sonja .... avec une patte avant atrophiée et ces deux filles (adoptées elles partent en fin de mois ) et Biscotte que g du 

faire amputer directement sur l'ile , il a eu le nerf de sa patte avant sectionné par un coup de machette ....du coup elle trainait par terre 

et début de gangrène ..... il a eu chaud mon ptit père !! sinon tout va bien ...à part les moustiques qui me font bien ch*er  :Frown: 

bonne continuation à toutes
 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OUPS voici la patte de Sonja  :Smile:  elle s'en sert comme d'une main  :Smile:  bisous

----------


## catis

putain,la vache...nous aussi on va créer notre asso,tu ne peux pas savoir comme toutes ces gonzesses nous font chier,je craaaaque!!!

----------


## armance

Isa en pleine forme donc !!
Coucou Michele, Lulu fait la bise à ses congénères, et bien sur se joint à moi pour en faire à leur gentille sauveuse et aux autres poilus non réunionnais !!
Coucou fanclub

----------


## tyzon

Bah, à défaut de réunionnais... Môman se contente des fourrières de not' belle France !
Je vous présente papy Rex ! croisé berger de 13 ans, avec la Princesse ca fait la paire !! Son maitre est DCD et ce pauvre petit s'est retrouvé en fourriere... histoire banale... mais qui veut d'un vieux chien, du dernier compagnon de son papa ?? mais personne voyons, il est vieux, maigre, avec des tumeurs inopérables... Môman a craqué... et du coup la voiture est pleine à craquer !!!  :: 

Allez, j'vous met les photos !!

_Premier jour... enfin libre !!
_
_C'est bien vrai ?? Tu me gardes ??
__Première Promenade tous les 3 !! 
_
_Capt'ain en profite pour se faire remarquer....
_
_Rex montre qu'il est sociable.... et qu'il aime les "fesses" de ma Môman !! avec Samba, ca fera 2, ses arrières sont bien assurés !!_  :: 

_Et comment mettre 3 chiens dans la torpédo ??? un devant et deux derrière !!!! bien évidement !!!_  :: 
l_Bisous de mon nuage !! je vous envoie un peu de soleil !!
_ ::

----------


## manou 85

Oh ce beau regard !!!  
Allez une deuxième page pour toi.
Bravo pour ce geste.

----------


## vahick

mais comment fais - tu pour faire venir ces pauvres estropiés de la réunion ? de ttes façons quel courage !!!

----------


## armance

Pour Tyson : je vois mal mais je compte 5 chiens en promenade! Alors 3 ou 5 ?
Bises à toi et aux poilus

----------


## catis

Il y en a deux qui ressemble à des jolis galgos,tu fréquente aussi des espagnoles mon tyson?mais ils ne doivent pas être à ty...et puis ça ne rentrerais pas dans la voiture..
sinon,cath a lavée lula cet après midi,après la panique,elle s'est laissée faire,puis s'est éclaté dehors,elle doit se sentir mieux,elle était vraiment crassouse..;

----------


## vahick

eh bien tyson tu crois que ta maitresse arrivera à trouver une place pour iska si nécessaire ,si déjà plus de place chez isa et cathy!!!!ça se complique l' avenir !!!!en vrai je suis sûre que les unes ou les autres trouveront une solution ,et de ttes façons je me cramponne mais que de sauvetages pour tous ces pauvres toutous et à ttes chapeau pour votre grand coeur , mais ce n'est pas une découverte !!! bises et grosses papouilles aux poilus

----------


## catis

mais ne t'inquiète pas,fait nous confiance,s'il t'arrive quoi que ce soit fait nous prévenir par ta fille,elle connait la route et on trouvera une solution,on ne laissera jamais ta leotte iska à la rue,tu le sais bien...nos chiens ne sont pas eternels,même si on les soignent si bien qu'ils durent,durent...et toi tu va bien quand même,non?à part le diabête,le coeur,...bisous,isa.

----------


## vahick

oui oui bien sûr que je vous fait confiance je l'écris en disant que vous trouverez une solution . bien sûr que ma santé n'est pas extra mes poumons ayant bien du mal à m'oxygéner en plus de tt les reste mais j'ai tjrs le même sourire car je me considère en sursis à presque 80ans !!!d'ailleurs la secrétaire de ma pneumo est optimiste à ma demande de rv elle me répond fin septembre et ne semble pas apprécier ma réponse : êtes vous certaine que je respirerai encore dans 3mois 1/2 ???et puis j'ai bcp de chance avec une louloutte adorable , si calme et obéissante sans parler de sa beauté !!!!c'est important de s'entourer de beau quand on est vieux et si moche !!!!aller profitons de ce temps superbe ça aussi c'est du bon !!! bises à tt le monde et un grand merci d'être mes amies

----------


## tyzon

Les 2 galgas... ouaich, encore des fifilles !!!!!!  ::  sont à la copine qui a pris les photos !! 
Pour Iska, pas de problème effectivement car Papy Rex n'est pas censé, malheureusement, vivre encore longtemps.... mais il aura tout l'amour et tout le respect du à son grand age avec ma Môma ! Ils ont allés se balader hier, trop bien le papynou !! il trottine en boitant, mais trottine quand même !!!  ::   la queue tenu toujours basse se relève petit à petit... il reprend du poil de la bêêête !! 
Samba avait apprécié sa première douche, même si elle s'est roulée aussitôt après dans l'herbe... heureusement, y'avait que de l'herbe...  ::

----------


## manou 85

T'as raison Ty de parler que de l'herbe, mon teckel arlequin Tic tax après son bain adorait se rouler dans la poussière et les feuilles que le vent rassemblait dans un coin de la descente au sous sol !! 
Très fier de lui il revenait vers nous semblant se moquer......
Le monde est petit, je vais boire un café dans un bar sympa et familial ou les clients sont des habitués. Un monsieur que je vois depuis deux, trois ans nous parlions de jardin, de cuisine, ce matin nous avons abordé les coins qu'on aimait bien à Jard.....il s'avère que ce monsieur habite dans un chemin de forêt juste en dessous du terrain que nous avions dans la pinède..........d'un seul coup, il me dit mais c'est toi qui avait des matins de Naples qui passait devant chez moi.............je lui ai répondu "me dis pas que c'est toi qui avait le Popeye rue du Fougeroux........son chien, pinscher de son état..était une terreur  dans ce coin, il se barrait, et notre trouille était de le croiser lorsque nous lachions nos monstres........bref cela nous a rappelé de bons souvenirs.
C'est vrai que nos chiens ne sont pas éternels.

----------


## vahick

isa ou tyson mes amies pourriez - vous l'une ou l'autre mettre la binette de ma jolie blonde qui fête son premier anniversaire aujourd'hui il n'y a rien à faire je n'y arrive pas !!!!merci et bonne nuit à tt le monde .

----------


## catis

alors,elle est pas belle la blondinette à vahick?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et manou avec ses souvenirs....c'est déjà bien,moi,je trouve ,de se souvenir,il y en a qui se souviennent plus de rien...*

----------


## vahick

un gd merci isa au moins tt le monde saura de qui je parle .bisous ,bonne nuit

----------


## manou 85

BOn anniversaire jolie blondinette !! 
tu es belle comme un cœur !! 
Pourquoi vous dites que je radote !!! mauvaises filles !!! 

Je me rappelle que ce que je veux bien.....

Suite de mes aventures ; 

Suite aux nombreuses fugues de la bombasse et voulant être tranquille avant le début des arrivées de touristes, j'ai demandé à mon jardinier de prévoir une amélioration sur mon grillage de l'an passé qu'elle a malmené.......je pars ce matin faire deux, trois courses et ç mon retour ce monsieur revient vers moi en me disant : je viens de voir vos voisins et comme ils ont vu que je me penchais sur le grillage, se sont bien plaint que Violette passe par chez eux pour filer dans la rue ( oui oui le monstre de 7 kg)  ils lui ont conseillé de me faire choisir un grillage  fixe et non soudé.........500 euros !!!!   je rêve !! 
Du coup, on a décidé de rigidifier celui en place avec des tire fonds  plus un fil de fer et on a doublé avec de la maille de 1cm..... la tronche des anciens qui se voyaient avec une clôture toute neuve pour pas un rond !! sinon si elle arrive à perçer se sera un mur en parpaings et là les framboisiers ils iront mûrir  ailleurs.

C'est leur obsession à ses gens de me pourrir la vie si c'est pas les chiens qui.....aboient...pissent........trop c'est trop.  Oh que j'aime la compagnie de mes trois sérials killers !!!  
Bonne nuit les filles !! c'était la râlerie de dame Manou !!

----------


## armance

ben jolie la fifille, et pourquoi pas une tite photo de sa maitresse, notre doyenne du fanclub !
gros bisousssssssssssssss

----------


## vahick

oh non sûrement pas une photo actuelle je craindrais que vous ne fassiez de bien vilains rêves genre vieille sorcière!!!déjà je fuyais les objectifs quand j'étais jeune mais alors maintenant !!!!mais je suis contente que vous connaissiez ma petite compagne . bonne nuit les couches-tard .

----------


## armance

Je m'attendais à la réponse ... dommage car la beauté est ailleurs que dans le physique. Quant aux mauvaises nuits elles sont causées par des actes mauvais !  :: 
Mais rassures toi je ne passerai pas de mauvaises nuits si je ne vois pas qui est la gentille personne qui donne de l'amour à cette grande fille! :: 
Gros bisous

----------


## vahick

merci armance mais si un jour tu viens faire un tour dans ma jolie bretagne je me ferais un vrai plaisir de faire ta connaissance comme j'ai fait celle de la moman de tyson . je crois que tu vis en auvergne où j'ai professé pdt 6mois dans une maison d'enfants des employés michelin (filles bien sûr exclusivement )en 1956. pas formidable souvenir :-26° pdt 15jours , inconfort des lieux ,toilettes dans une cuvette solitude loin des miens , de ma vie versaillaise avec une chambre immense dans une "muette" c-à -d un pavillon de chasse datant de Louis X14 , parquet à chevrons , 2 portes - fenêtres avec volets intérieurs, cabinet de toilette dans ma chambre dans un parc avec cèdre du Liban, gigantesque hêtre rouge merveilleuse dentelle quand il était couvert de givre. attention je ne raconte pas ça pour craner ma mère dans l'enseignement était logée dans cet endroit tout simplement . ah!!!!!souvenirs , souvenirs n'est- ce -pas manou!!!aller bonne journée les filles , il fait encore un temps merveilleux . bises.ah j'oubliais la super nouvelle l'assurance de ma maison qui refusait de me rembourser les dégats d'une tempête de noël a cédé à la pression de l'asso de consommateurs "que choisir "2710 sont arrivés sur mon compte !!!!je les avaient averti que j'irai jusqu'au bout !!!j'ai gagné et maintenant je vais voir si je demande des dommages et intérêts comme me l'avait dit l'huissier du tribunal d'instance pour m'avoir compliqué la vie pdt 6mois !!!

----------


## manou 85

Ce sont nos souvenirs qui ont construit la personne de maintenant.
Je suis d'accord de demander des dommages et intérêts tu as été dans l'inquiétude  et cela n'a pas du améliorer ton état de santé.  vaas y fonce ma Yvette !!

----------


## vahick

salut les filles alors tt le monde est écrasé par la chaleur ?ma bibiche cherche les coins de fraicheur un peu difficiles à trouver !!!on va faire la tête quand inévitablement la pluie va finir par tomber mais qu'est - ce qu-ils ont soif les jardins !!!!aller un effort pour bavarder un peu et donner de vos nouvelles !!

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour Yvette, que te dire.... il fait chaud c'est pas original mais manque vraiment un bon air frais.
La nuit cela colle j'ai même retrouver Jules sous la douche pour choper un peu de frais.
30°  c'est chaud, je sors le matin de bonne heure et après je refiloche dans la maison, toujours sur ma compta.
Violette est en forme et maintenant qu'elle ne se sauve plus je la trouve bien plus affectueuse.
Les deux mecs se grognent dessus en roulant des épaules de vrais ados de 12 ans..... cela met de la joie dans la maison. Skip le cocker me suit partout.
je ne sais plus koi faire à manger peut on manger froid ?? 
et vous les filles comment allez vous ?

----------


## vahick

merci manou de répondre à ma " demande "c'est vrai que j'ai bien envie de mouiller iska pour la rafraichir mais dommage après pour la maison en plus ces grosses peluches ont un poil qui empêche le sous poil de se mouiller alors il faut vraiment les frotter pour arriver à la peau et après bien sûr c'est très long pour les sécher il faudra aussi que j'essaie carrément la cabine de douche je ne lui ai jamais défendu la s de b dans le but de pouvoir la faire entrer ds la douche mais je n'ai jamais essayé !!!! bon en attendant je vais aller arroser la terre est archi - sèche !!!! bonne soirée qu'est - qu'il a une bonne bouille ton cocker manou

----------


## manou 85

C'est tout cela !! une bonne bouille !! une trogne à bisous  mais toujours collé à mes basques.
Il a un panier dans ma chambre (les 2 autres sont sur le lit)  et bien non il dort sous le lit sur le parquet.
Comme il fait chaud en ce moment c'est pas grave mais l'hiver il fait de même.
As tu essayé le vaporisateur d'eau pour ta grosse mes matines aimaient bien. C'est clair que si tu la met sous la douche il fo la laisser dehors !!  une serviette en éponge mouillée sur elle ??

----------


## catis

tu veux que je te ramène ta piscine ma vahick?je n'ose pas leur mettre,ils vont me dégueulasser toute la maison,en remontant du ruisseau ils ont le temps de sêcher un peu...

----------


## vahick

ah oui pourquoi pas si tu as le temps je n'y pensais vraiment pas et ça me fera le plaisir de vous voir !!!mais je ne suis pas sûre du tout qu'elle y mettra la patte elle ne connaît pas l'eau ça fait 2 fois que je l'amène mais en laisse autrement elle ne regardrait me noyer !!!!la première fois je suir rentrée jusqu'au - dessus des genoux ma tenue ne me permettait pas plus mais vu sa taille elle ne nageait pas donc le lendemain j'ai mis le maillot et elle a nagé mais pas enthousiaste et étant donné que ttes les plages sont interdites aux poilus ce n'est pas facile je vais à un endroit isolé que je connais mais il faut que la mer soit haute le soir donc tt ça c'est compliqué ; aller bisous je vous attends !!!

----------


## vahick

eh bien pas bavardes les copines !!! alors tt le monde a eu sa dose d'arrosage hier ?la terre en avait bien besoin et déjà le ciel grand bleu est de retour . tant mieux pour les vacanciers qui auront une belle idée impression de la bretagne où il pleut tjrs comme on le sait bien !!!
bon dimanche

----------


## manou 85

Coucou !! Yvette !! je reviens de la kermesse de l'école ou j'ai donné un coup de main en tenant divers stands.......les parents a qui on avait demandé une demie heure de participation et les instits se retrouvent seules pratiquement à gérer les stands.
Drole d'époque, les parents sont très demandeurs de sorties et activités mais ils ne leur vient pas à l'esprit de participer.
C'est pareil l'hiver il y a le troisième jeudi de novembre une soirée beaujolais dont les bénéfices sont reversés à l'école pour les KDO de noël et autres...ce sont les habitants que l'on voit pas les parents.
Y a eu de la pluie maintenant le vent est là et le soleil aussi. Il fait frais  mais c'est bien agréable.
Bonne fin de journée les filles !!!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou , j'ai aussi connu ça le desinterêt des parents quand on demande un coup de main nous c'était quand il y avait par exemple des cross dans les bois pour des jeunes , il y avait besoin qu'il y ait de place en place des adultes en cas de problème , les parents étaient aux abonnés absents !!! superbe journée , une amie est venue "scrabbler " au jardin sous le parasol , iska couchée presque sur mes pieds . bonne soirée . bises

----------


## catis

bon,j'ai été très absente d'internet cette semaine,mon père a été opéré d'un pontage coronarien,du coup j'ai fait des aller/retour à Pontchaillou de Rennes...il va bien ,aussi bien qu'on peut l'être  jours aprés ce genre d'intervention..;Sinon,mes gros remplacements d'infirmière de l'été commencent demain,et vogue la galère pour tout l'été...
bisous les filles...

----------


## vahick

bonne convalescence à ton papa isa je commençais vraiment à me demander s'il n'y avait pas un gros problème avec ce lourd silence . le voilà reparti de nouveau pour de longues années ton papa et bon courage pour les remplacements ça va être encore la course avec ce travail et la maison mais ça renfloue le porte - monnaie.bisous à partager avec cathy et papouilles aux poilus . au fait où en sont vos travaux ?

----------


## catis

ca avance tout doux,trop doucement,je pensais que le local de vente serait terminé pour l'été,mais j'espère qu'il sera terminé pour l'été 2015 en fait.... :: 
et je vous dis pas l'état du potager,quasiment rien...tant pis,c'est la vie.Nos collègues éleveurs d'escargots sur Scaer ont arrêté...on devrait bien en faire autant....
bon,bises,je file aider cath....

----------


## vahick

salut les copines c'est un peu désolant que vous n'ayez rien à raconter les filles en dehors bien sûr de celles qui sont "écrasées " de boulot .une fois encore j'essaie de vous " réveiller "!!!!ne serait-ce que pour parler météo en vous disant que le soleil n'a pas cessé de briller en bretagne , oh pas le grand bleu qu'il y a eu pendant des semaines , les températures surtout à l'ombre étaient plus fraîches mais ma fille ainée en vacances à bénodet a même réussi à attraper un beau coup de soleil !!! puis - je espérer un p'tit coucou ? autrement j'abandonne définitivement le post je n'ai pas l'habitude de parler tte seule !!!ah des nouvelles de ma bibiche toute heureuse de faire la connaissance des 3chiens de ma fille ça a fait du monde à la maison mais ts nos 4 pattes sont sociables et bien élevés donc pas de problèmes . voilà bonnes vacances à celles qui en prennent et pour celles qui reçoivent des vacanciers .des nouvelles bonnes j'espère de ton papa isa ? bye bye à +

----------


## catis

mon ti père est chez lui depuis aujourd'hui avec interdiction de voiture à cause de la ceinture,il ne peut même pas être passager,ça le rend dingue,et pour plusieurs semaines encore(guérison complête du sternum coupé pour l'operation...)on va aller le voir demain après midi,je ne bosse "que" le matin...et lui faire ses courses...il est crevé,il a son hemoglobine dans les chaussettes,mais il va très bien.Voilà,je suis donc rassurée.
Sinon,je bosse comme une dingue...lula va super bien,mais elle a parfois peur de moi,elle reste un peu craintive quand même,c'est difficile de faire disparaitre un tel traumatisme...
Quant aux chats de la ferme,il en reste plein,dont une chatte pleine  que je ne peux pas attraper et pour qui je n'ai aucun site de convalescence,ça va refaire des petits,je ne suis pas sortie d'affaire...
voilà,bises à toutes ,je suis crevée,je file au lit,demain levé à 4h...

----------


## vahick

un grand merci isa de prendre sur ton temps de repos pour donner des nouvelles et surtout bonne convalescence à ton papa bon courage pour ttes tes occupations , tu auras le droit au repos ......à la retraite !!!gros bisous à vous deux et papouilles aux 4 pattes . ps awaî n'avait jamais oublié son tortionnaire , elle était tjrs effrayée par les messieurs !!!

----------


## catis

peut-être,mais là,c'est moi quand même!!!elle a peur des hommes mais en fait de n'importe qui,et parfois de moi,je dois montrer patte blanche pour avoir un calin...vraiment traumatisée la titite...

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !! Manou le retour,  j'ai mené ma petite fille en Italie auprès de ses grands parents qui vont la garder jusqu'à l'arrivée de ses parents comme Mathieu ne dort toujours pas la nuit sont un peu dans le gaz. il a 18 mois et ne fait toujours pas ses nuits. Les voyages forment la jeunesse il parait mais j'ai adoré, ma louloutte est une petite  maligne très observatrice très coquine aussi bref trois jours de pur bonheur Ma troupe était restée chez mon fils ou ils ont souffert j'étais attendu devant la porte..........comme cela ils apprécient mon retour..... Tu dois être soulagée Catis pour ton papa.; les toubibs ne lui ont pas recommandé un séjour dans un cardio marin c'est ce qui se passe en Vendée lors d'un pb cardiaque de ce genre.
J'ai une amie qui a des pb de toiture c'est une toiture en shingle et n'ayant pas une grosse retraite elle a demandé une prise en charge ( 75 ans, opérée plusieurs  fois, cancer etc..)  et cela parait très compliqué malgré un dossier dùment rempli il lui propose deux sortes de subventions 1  peu élevé mais versé rapidement une autre plus importante mais versé bien plus tard.... bref pas facile de s'y retrouver d'autant que sa toiture est vieille de 30 ans (le schingle c'est particulier) et qu'elle a commencé à avoir des fuites quand son voisin mitoyen a refait la sienne. bref cela lui semble bien compliqué et elle est perdue dans les formalités.
Lula est craintive car il n'y avait pas  que son maitre qui devait lui tomber dessus !!!! la dame devait aussi participer.  Peut être une approche toujours la même avec une croquette en récompense !! pas facile les traumatisés de les remettre en confiance.
Camilla, ma bellotte avait bien récupéré elle était très gourmande !!! 
Bonne soirée les filles biz pour vous 
et calins à vos poilus !!
C'était Manou qui a tapé encore un roman....

----------


## vahick

vraiment contente manou d'avoir de tes bonnes nouvelles  . j'ai aussi eu le plaisir d'avoir ma fille ainée , ils ont déjà terminé leur séjour à bénodet mais ce midi nous étions ts à la crêperie avec aussi sa petite soeur mes 4 petits - enfants de Douarnenez bien sûr les papas donc 9à table , nos 6chiens étaient quand même restés ds les voitures !!!. le soleil n'était pas de la partie aujourd'hui . bonne soirée les filles

----------


## catis

Pour repondre à manou ,mon père va aller en rééducation à kerpape,centre de rééducation,avec piscine d'eau de mer,conseils dietetiques,rééducation cardio etc...mais pas avant septembre,là il est très fatigué,blanc comme un cachet d'aspirine...mais il va bien,on a fait les courses avec lui,remplit le frigo,et ça va...
lula ça va dés que je m’accroupis et que je parle doucement,là elle vien faire un calin,sinon,peur...

----------


## vahick

eh bien bonne récupération à ton petit papa , il vient de traverser une rude épreuve et après son séjour à kerpape si renommé il va encore vivre de longues années entouré des bons soins de sa fille attentionnée .quand à lula la pauvre chienne a dù subir bien des mauvais moments et il faudra du temps et de la douceur pour qu"elle reprenne confiance .iska continue depuis maintenant 8mois à reculer devant des inconnus surtout des hommes pourtant ts ceux qui l'approchent sont pleins de bonnes intentions , sa douce fourrure attire tt le monde .bon courage les travailleuses . bises à ttes

----------


## armance

Hello les filles !
Je suis en plein travaux d'isolation des combles, traitement charpente au sel de bore, un pote compagnon tailleur de pierre me vire le puta.n de ciment qui enferme mes murs, et on va faire un drain bref du taf du taf mais j'aime ça!!

*Catis ou Tyson pouvez vous me donner le nom de ce produit pour les grands chien (petits aussi) pour les rhumatismes et autres problèmes de douleur aux articulations pour le chien du pote à ma soeur, un joli toutou croisé cheval et beauceron !! Merci
*
Un bisous pour Lula et les poilus de toutes, et mon bonjour à ton papa sans oublier Cat et tout le fan club
A++++

----------


## tyzon

salut les poulettes !!! quelques nouvelles du haut de mon nuage !!
il pleut sur la tête de ma Môman et de ses poilus, elle commence à en avoir un peu marre de cette flotte !!  :: 
Princesse vient de recevoir sa carte de l'icad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   trop fière la toutoune !! 
c'est drôle que Lula ait peur de toi Isa, peut être qu'elle pense toujours que tu vas la ramener là bas.. Samba reste très indifférente à tout le monde, elle ne regarde que moi ! mais elle a toujours une crainte des "vieux à casquette"  Par contre, elle est attentive à certains hommes qui mijotent des p'tits plats et les suit volontiers dans la cuisine (c'est le cas du mari d'une amie) Faut dire qu'elle est toujours aussi vorace sur la nourriture... on voit qu'elle a eu faim et que ce traumatisme est toujours présent...
Rexou dort sous le bureau de Môman... la meilleure place !!! mais Princesse n'est pas assez souple pour se glisser là dessous... du coup, elle squatte le dodo juste à coté du bureau !
Bon rétablissement à ton popa Isa, toutes mes amitiés !
grosses léchouilles les fifilles !!!  ::   et un gros bécot à la crevette de Vahick !!  ::

----------


## vahick

crevette , crevette ce n'est plus vraiment le cas même si pour mes 1an je ne pesais tjrs pas 40kg ce qui n'est pas bcp pour un léo !!!tu me verrais tyson je suis sûre que tu aurais le coup de foudre je suis une jolie louloutte tte douce ,calme  et caline . ma vieille maîtresse est bien contente que je partage sa vie et ts les samedis elle me conduit au club " toutous " où "mon "maître chien me rappelle comment je dois me conduire , il est très content de moi , fait bcp de compliments à ma maîtresse et où je rencontre pleins de copains et copines .papouilles à tt le monde et bises aux 2 pattes !!!

----------


## catis

on les veux en direct les grosses léchouilles,ça fait longtemps qu'on ne t'a pas vu,tu ne viendrais pas en bretagne faire un tour dans les mois à venir?les voisins n'étant plus là,samba peut revenir faire un tour...et même aller visiter son tonneau de torture que j'ai bien laissé en l'état...

----------


## vahick

oh oui tyson qui a une maitresse qui ne répond pas aux mails en particulier quand on lui demande quand elle sera en vacances !!!!!
ça serait super sympa de se voir j'irai bien jusqu'à chez vous isa et cathy pour voir aussi sandrine et sa " meute !!!

----------


## tyzon

je vous vois venir mes chéries !! vous oubliez que je travaille à 100% de jour maintenant... rien à voir avec les 80% de nuit.... j'avais plus de temps pour moi...
Quant aux vacances, ma pauvre Yvette, j'en sais trop rien... je vais passer une bonne partie avec ma soeurette qu'est pas en forme du tout... la maladie progresse et ce sera peut etre sa dernière sortie... 
Mais pas de souci, dès que je peux... je viens !!! avec mes 3 poilus tous plus gentil les uns que les autres ! Capy est un foufou qui n'attend qu'une copine pour jouer !! Je suis pas sure que Samba ait envie de retrouver son tonneau... mais je lui demanderais !!  ::

----------


## vahick

justement ds un mail je te demandais des nouvelles de ta petite soeur , j'aurai bien sûr préféré qu'elles soient meilleures!!!si je te demandais quand tu avais un peu de repos c'était aussi pour savoir si en août tu avais des moments de liberté pour éventuellement aller te faire un p'tit coucou mais bien sûr je comprends bien que ta famille passe avant tout .je voulais seulement profiter d'une période de "repos des problèmes de santé "en ce moment.ce sera pour plus tard . gros bisous , mille papouilles à tes chéris et bon courage .

----------


## armance

Bon, il est dit qu'on ne se manifeste pas trop mais quand je poste un message il semble que personne ne le lise ....bouh je pleure !  :: 
Tyson m'a donné le nom d'un anti inflammatoire mais ça c'est du traitement classique. 
Il me semblait qu'Isa avait le nom d'un produit homéo ou naturel qui agissait sur les problèmes articulaire ou dorsaux...
Bisous les filles

----------


## vahick

mais si on te lit armance mais en dehors de te souhaiter bon courage pour tes travaux car je n'ai pas ce remède " miracle " pour les douleurs de tes toutous , heureusement ( pour l'instant) pas de problèmes avec ma jeune ado !!!c'est une adorable louloutte qui fait l'unanimité parmi tt mon entourage  pendant ces 30 dernières années j'aurai eu bcp de chance avec mes compagnes même si certaines sont parties bcp trop tôt!!! voilà travaille bien moi hélas je n'ai plus trop la force de bricoler mais j'en ai bcp bcp fait dans ma maison et mon jardin !!!bonne journée à ttes

----------


## catis

Armance,pour les problêmes articulaires ,les anti inflammatoires c'est pour les crises de douleurs aigues,en traitement de fond il faut donner de la chondroitine,du MSN,du glucosamine,on trouve ça en  traitement pour animaux ou pour humains,comparer les prix,et les doses,moi je ne me tracasse pas vu mes molosses,c'est comme pour un humain adulte,mais si c'est pour ta petite c'est à voir....bisous,isa.

----------


## armance

merci je sais que tu es surbookée ! Comme je disais sur mon message précédent c'est pour un très grand chien.
Ces 3 produits que tu me cite sont 3 produits à prendre séparément ? Ou sont'ils réunis dans un seul médicament ? J'irai voir la pharmacie demain...ce chien ne peut pas continuer à l'Ibuprofène indéfiniment...
bisous

----------


## vahick

dis - moi armance c'est quelle marque ton " très grand chien ? un dogue allemand ?,

----------


## tyzon

> merci je sais que tu es surbookée ! Comme je disais sur mon message précédent c'est pour un très grand chien.
> Ces 3 produits que tu me cite sont 3 produits à prendre séparément ? Ou sont'ils réunis dans un seul médicament ? J'irai voir la pharmacie demain...ce chien ne peut pas continuer à l'Ibuprofène indéfiniment...
> bisous


t'ai MP ma douce, mais si gros problème articulaire, je te conseille l'Ara 3000

----------


## vahick

tiens l'ara 3000 ma première léonberg qui avait une vilaine maladie qui ressemblait à la sclérose en plaques , en a eu par piqûre ts les 2mois pdt 8 ans et sûrement gràce à ça qu'il y a eu peu d'évolution  . elle avait juste une patte arrière que peu à peu elle ne commandait plus ne sentant pas si elle était à plat ou à l'envers alors je lui avait fabriqué un petit chausson pour éviter les plaies !!!les bottines des chiens de traineau étaient bien trop petites pour ses grosses papattes . quand un vétérinaire avait décelé sa maladie il m'avait dit qu'elle ne vivrai pas au -delà de 4ans ( elle en avait 2)et elle est partie en douceur au soleil sur la terrasse à presque 12ans !!!!donc merci ara 3000 mais les piqûres sont extremement douloureuses et les 10jours suivants je lui faisais des piqûre de striknine zut je ne sais plus l'écrire!!!et me voilà repartie dans les souvenirs !!!c'est ça les vieux !!!ça radote un peu !!!

----------


## manou 85

C'est ce qui fait notre charme ma bonne Yvette  lol 

Ara 3000 soigne bien les dysplasies, arthrose mais aussi les maladies de peau.
Voir avec le véto pour une anesthésie locale avant l(injection
Par contre, je recherche il y a un anti inflammatoire que l'on peut donner en longue durée mais je ne retrouve pas le nom.
Sinon il y a e sulfur 'humain) bien moins cher que le fortiflex.

----------


## vahick

oui oui bien sûr le médecin faisait un anesthésique avant l'ara 3000et ma douce vahick se laissait faire docilement c'est elle qui m'a tant fait aimer sa race après y avoir été attirée par un magnifique batard diaoul ( diable en breton )fruit des amours d'une maman st- bernard et d'un papa berger allemand qui ressemblait bcp aux léonbergs dont j'avais fait cadeau à mes parents pour leur retraite à bénodet .bon j'arrête de vous ennuyer avec mes souvenirs !!!!bises à ttes

----------


## armance

coucou, merci pour les renseignements.

J'ai été chez véto pour vaccin d'un de mes chats et de la petite Lulu et j'ai profité pour demander des conseils.
Conseille en traitement d'attaque du Trocoxil comprimé retard dont l' efficacité dure un mois et n' agresse pas l'estomac par contre il faut surveiller les reins mais coûte 84 le comprimé..., ou d'autres anti inflammatoires comme métacam ou meloxicam moins agressifs sur l'estomac que l'Ibuprofène.
Tyson m'a donné le nom du produit qui réunit les 3 composantes que Catis m'a données en traitement de fond...
Pour l'ARA 3000 me renseignerai. Ai donné l'info au gars, en fera ce qu'il voudra !

Le Chien est un très grand beauceron et il boite de la patte arrière droite depuis quelques semaines.
Le gars n'a pas tendance a apporter son chien tous les 4 matins chez le véto ni à faire des dépenses folles...

bisous et merci les filles

----------


## vahick

je ne veux pas être un " oiseau de mauvaise augure " mais c'est comme cela qu'a commencé la " dégénérescence médullaire " de ma vahick.bien sûr des soins très réguliers lui ont permis une très longue vie pour une léonberg appelée "vénérable " à partir de 10ans

----------


## Michèle B

coucou à toutes 
je ne viens plus beaucoup sur rescue mais suis contente de vous lire 
en mai ma petite Monette est partie , les vétos lui avait donné 3 mois et elle est restée avec nous 2 ans 1/2, c'était une petite mère courageuse 
mes 2 canichous sont cardiaques ++++ et Pti Mousse baisse beaucoup en ce moment 
les 2 autres vont bien 
je suis en vacances pour 2 semaines je vais profiter un max de ma troupe 

Armance pour Vendome il est sous Ara 3000 depuis 3 ans c'est un produit génial ; au début il avait 1 injection tous les 3 mois et depuis l'année dernière on est passé à 1 tous les 5 mois 

Catis bonne convalescence à ton papa

vahic à t'entendre parler de ta "puce" ça donne envie de la connaitre 

bonne journée les filles

----------


## vahick

eh bien michèle B puisque tu es en vacances que le morbihan n'est vraiment pas loin si tu en as envie je t'attends donne - moi si tu veux tes coordonnées teléphoniques( et ou )ton adresse - mail et tu m'appelle ou je t'appelle !!!!et tu feras la connaissance de ma gentille louloutte qui est en pleine forme .à bientôt ?autre solution que nous nous retrouvions chez cathy et isa mais elles sont surbookées actuellement !!!voilà j'attends de tes nouvelles

----------


## tyzon

"_c'est un vrai cagnard ces 2 derniers jours, mes résidents sont tombés comme des mouches !!!" _ dixit môman qu'est en vacance ce soir !! direction les ardennes pour des vacances en famille !!
ze vous promets des photos et de nouvelles aventures avec mes potes, en attendant, ze retourne me faire bronzer sur mon nuaze...
A bientot les copines, Grosses Léchouilles !!
Ty  ::

----------


## manou 85

Passe de bons moments en famille !!! 
entourée des personnes qui te sont chères.
fais gaffe le Ty tu vas cramer sur ton nuage......

----------


## vahick

bonnes vacances à ta moman tyson , dis lui que je pense bcp à elle et toi pas de folies sur ton joli nuage .grosses papouilles

----------


## vahick

alors les copines seriez - vous par hasard comme en bretagne sous un ciel bleu azur !!!ils ont bcp de chance les juilletistes il fait un temps magnifique juste un nuage qui s'est aventuré ce midi pour arroser mon jardin et de nouveau le grand bleu .alors bon courage si vous êtes dans le mauvais temps .dommage je ne sais pas mettre les photos pour vous faire admirer le jardin que je partage avec ma louloutte sous le ciel bleu !!!

----------


## vahick

décidément désolant votre silence les filles j'abandonne . passez de bonnes vacances pour celles qui en prennent et bon courage à celles qui bossent moi j'm'en va faire trempette pour qu'iska en pleine adolescence soit bien costaude . bonne continuation à ttes

----------


## catis

aujourd'hui tana a eu sa première injection d'ara 3000,son arthrose n'est pas pire qu'avant mais on va tenter d'améliorer tout ça.Les deux suivantes on les fera nous même.
J'ai peu de temps en ce moment pour écrire,je bosse comme une dingue,on va attendre  la première quinzaine d'aout ou j'aurais plus de repos pour discuter,là je bosse tous les jours sans pause....sauf la nuit et j'ai vraiment besoin de dormir.
bises à toutes,isa.

----------


## vahick

oui oui bien sûr isa je sais combien vous travaillez ttes les deux mais ce n'est pas le cas de ttes les habituées , j'en déduis donc que le bavardage n'est plus de mise et c'est dommage pour moi surtout semble -t-il.!!! mais ce n'est pas grave surtout en ce moment où profitant du temps exceptionnel que nous avons j'ai décidé de faire connaître les joies de la baignade à ma bibiche pour qu'elle fasse jeune ado un peu de sport . les gens sourient en la voyant tourner en rond sans s'occuper de personne en totale liberté tant que je reste dans l'eau !!!!ça faisait près de 10ans que je n'allais plus nager à cause de mon coeur qui ma foi semble supporter l'eau fraîche .. voillà les dernières nouvelles bon courage à ttes les deux et papouilles aux poilus . j'espère que l'ara 3000 va soulager tana  pour moi c'est un médicament assez miraculeux vu l'effet sur ma vahick. bisous

----------


## catis

ouaip!deux jours de repos!!!je me réveille juste,vous dire mon état de fatigue!!!
pour tana,ça va,l'injection d'ara a été très bien supportée,pas plus mal que ça.Et puis je lui ai bien expliqué qu'elle irais bien mieux ensuite....on lui donne aussi un traitement per os qui pourrait interresser armance(pour son gros chien,c'est comme des croquettes,un gros truc appétent,une boulette par jour deux mois,c'est tout nouveau et ça semble efficace dixit ma veto qui l'a testé sur son vieux chien,mais long à agir :Smile: flexadin advanced*,de vetoquinol,un sachet de 30 boulettes 37 euros 65 quand même.On donne trois mois,on arrête quelques semaines,on reprends deux mois etc...
Voilà,je file nettoyer le poulailler à fond...et faire un feu de joie de la paille!!!il fait moins chaud aujourd'hui,je devrais supporter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour l'ara ,si ça marche sur tana je teste sur moi!!!dingue que des medoc comme ça n'existent pas en humain,les chiens sont mieux soignés que nous.

----------


## vahick

bonjour isa . tu vas vraiment tester ara sur toi ?alors dis moi si tu as moins de douleurs !!!!tous les antalgiques que j'ai testé depuis tant d'années ont des effets bien limités sauf bien sûr la morphine mais ça c'est quand les douleurs deviennent insupportables car je veux quand même garder les idées claires , conduire , m'occuper de ma bibiche !!!là ts les jours à la baignade elle semble apprécier puisqu'elle me suit sans laisse j'espère que ça lui est profitable !!! bon courage pour tes nombreuses occupations bisous

----------


## manou 85

ha ha ha  !!   L'ara  est aussi pour le bétail !!!    j'en rigole toute seule !!

Temps gris ce matin, la ville est blindée question population mais les commerçants se plaignent les gens ne consomment pas, se limitant à l'essentiel  et tout en grande surface, l'arrière saison va être dure.
J'ai eu du mal avec la chaleur 
Tu nous diras ce que tu penses de ce produit à la fin du traitement.
Perso pour mes genoux je prends du phytalgic en cure régulière de 3 btes, 1 mois d'arrêt et je plie, et lève mes patounes sans souffrance malgré la gonarthrse bien installée.
Bon je file courageusement faire un peu de ménage.
Bonne journée les filles.

----------


## catis

et bien manou,tu ne savais pas que j'étais une vrai bêêêête?non,je ne vais pas tester,c'etait une blague...c'est peut-être incompatible avec l'humain...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et puis c'est bien trop cher,bon,75 euros l'injection pour tana d'accords,mais pas pour moi,ici c'est les animaux d'abords.

----------


## vahick

ah bon!!! je suis rassurée et comme ma véto insensibilisait l'endroit de p'injection ça doit être sacrément douloureux !!!bonne fin de journée . bisous

----------


## manou 85

Pov ! Catis même pas le courage de tester avant  : mauvaise mère va !!!!!   

un sacré orage vient de nus tomber dessus !! tl monde est rentré le soleil OK mais pas la pluie !!! 

biz les filles !!

----------


## catis

mais les bêtes,ça ne crains pas le mal,on fait attention pour tana bien entendu...mais pas pour moi...

----------


## vahick

salut manou , je lis que tu as eu bcp de mal avec la chaleur mais je croyais que tu éais au bord de la grande bleue !!!!tu ne vas pas te baigner avec tes poilus ? rien de comparable pour se rafraichir !!!le ciel est bleu mais la t° a baissé ici . bonne journée

----------


## manou 85

Eh oui le monde est injuste je vis au bord de l'océan mais ne supporte pas le soleil il y a eu une erreur de casting.
Un coup de soleil et je pars pour un erythème qui dure dure dure !! en fait jusqu'à l'automne.
Je laisse la plage aux touristes et me le ré approprie pendant l(été indien ou les foudres du soleil sont moins chaudes
j'ai une vraie peau de blonde et j'ai du user mon capital soleil.

----------


## vahick

moi zossi je suis une vraie blonde mais avec un peau qui a dû "s'endurcir " dès ma petite enfance j'étais dénudée pour me baigner avec un papa très sportif excéllent nageur ensuite le sport pour mon futur métier et j'ai une peau à ttes épreuves les seuls coups de soleil sur le nez dans le temps et maintemant après un cancer sur la joue et la "promesse" d'en avoir d'autres :crème solaire 50!!!et bien sûr vu l'aspect de mon vieux corps le bikini n'est plus de mise mais grand maillot à jambes il n'y a plus grand chose au soleil !!!sur ce je pars me baigner avec ma bibiche après un lundi humide le grand bleu est de retour !!!! bon pm . bises

----------


## catis

je suis incapable de me baigner  en bretagne,même avec une tenue de plongée,trop froide!!!mes os africains ne supportent pas les eaux bretonnes...

----------


## vahick

oui je reconnais que c'est un peu frisquet mais que ne ferai-je pas pour que ma bibiche fasse travailler ses grosses papattes et une fois qu'on est dedans il fait bon car la chaleur est de retour 28° à l'ombre ce n'est pas désagréable de barbotter!!!la corvée c'est de rincer en rentrant tt le matériel et ts les 3j ma louloutte mais j'ai trouvé je la fais rentrer ds la cabine de douche alors que le jet ds le jardin elle n'aime pas du tout ensuite grosse sortie de bain pour éviter qu'elle se secoue le temps de traverser le bureau et le soir je suis crevée !!! bonne nuit les copines

----------


## catis

voilà,leo nous a fait un AVC hier soir...du coup cortisone,repos et traitement en comprimés,il ne tenait pas debout,nystagmus au niveau des yeux,et veto en urgence à 23 heures...
Ce matin même état,à midi mieux.
Je viens de le balader,on a fait un grand tour,est mieux,toujours flageolant avec un léger nystagmus à peine visible,quelques troubles de la vue,mais il joue à attraper les sauterelles,fait ses griffes,court,plutôt bon signe.Bonne récupération s'il n'y a pas de rechute.Il ne boit pas et ne mange pas...à peine quelques gorgées de lait de chêvre fraichement tiré du pis,il a bon gout le petit chat...on a vraiment paniqué,mais c'est bien mieux,croisons les doigts...

----------


## vahick

pauvre pépère  il a bcp de chance d'avoir des maitresses attentives et capables de comprendre ce qui lui arrivait . j'espère qu'il va continuer à récupérer pour rester encore longtemps heureux avec vous . douces papouilles pour lui et de gros bisous pour vous

----------


## armance

et beh le Léo ! Ca veut dire quoi "nystagmus" ? Quel âge il a le beau gris?
Faut qu'il se réalimente mais l'organisme en prend un coup ! Vous êtes allées chez véto du coin ? 
Big bisous au catsounet

----------


## vahick

comment va léo ? bien j'espère après cette grosse alerte bisous

----------


## vahick

alors pas de nouvelles de léo ????

----------


## catis

j'ai quitté la maison à 5h ce matin,je rentre juste...très longue journée de boulot,dur dur...
Léo va bien,on ne vois plus son handicap qui reste juste une légère faiblesse,il remange un peu,ça va...on va approfondir les recherches pour essayer de connaitre la cause de cet AVC.
Le nystagmus,c'est les yeux qui tournent sans cesse dans l'orbite,de dte à gauche et de gche à droite;...ça a disparut aussi,totalement.On espère qu'il ne rechutera pas...il joue,il court,mais ne sort que sur surveillance plus ou moins rapprochée,la chatière est bloquée...il est en convalescence,et grognon,il ne se rend pas compte de sa faiblesse...il devrait tout récupérer,c'est d'ailleurs déjà presque le cas...le problême,c'est pourquoi ça a pété?
je file au lit,demain je bosse aussi...bises,isa.

----------


## vahick

merci isa de prendre le temps de donner de ces nouvelles plutôt bonnes malgré ta fatigue .je craignais que ce silence sous- entendait une mauvaise nouvelle . bon courage pour demain . bisous

----------


## manou 85

Contente d'avoir des nouvelles du bo Léo !! 
Chez le chient on donne du candilat suite à un AVC pour oxygéner le cerveau. Pour un chat je ne sais pas.
IL pleut ce matin la pelouse n'a pas été aussi verte en plein été.
BOn week end les filles bisous !

----------


## armance

merci pour les news et réponse bisous

----------


## catis

il a du candilat et du karsivan matin et soir.
Et je viens de faire la deuxième injection d'ara 3000 de tana...on soigne,on soigne les bêtes,mais va t'on tenir le coup,nous?pas sur...

----------


## vahick

mais si vous allez tenir le coup vous avez tant de poilus qui ont tant besoin de vous !!!aller courage , le rythme va se calmer . bisous

----------


## catis

bon,demain matin j'emmène leo passer une échographie cardiaque à Lorient,on cherche la cause de cet AVC,qui même  après une parfaite récupération du fauve peut recommencer...donc on cherche...il ne va pas être heureux le loulou,il supporte mal les soins...

----------


## vahick

mais une question: quel âge a ce beau léo ?

----------


## catis

9 ANS,pas si vieux que ça...

----------


## Moumoune83

Oh non, ce n'est pas vieux pour un chat !!! La Minette ultra sauvage que je nourris, stérilisée, n'est jamais vaccinée ( on ne peut pas l'approcher) je la vermifuge avec 1000 subterfuges pour qu'elle le  prenne et lui mets du Frontline dans sa cabane au dessus de l'abris de bois...
Et bien cette Minette, je la nourris depuis 18 ans....(je l'ai trappée pour la stériliser... on l'a eu une fois... mais elle ne se laissera plus attraper !)

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !!! 

Neuf ans c'est vraiment pas vieux pour un minet.
Une de mes voisines qui est agée de 75 ans vient de perdre ses deux chats un de 15 ans l'autre de 10 ans;
elle s'ennuie sans la compagnie de ses boites à ronrons et a voulu adopter un nouveau compagnon.
La SPA du coin lui a refusé because son age.... alors que sa fille  garantissait de prendre le relais en cas de pépins.
J'ai l'impression de marcher sur la tête les refuges peuvent être pleins ils préfèrent endormir que de faire  adopter.....les boules.

----------


## vahick

c'est scandaleux ce refus pour une question d'âge avec l'aval d'une fille qui prendrai le relais !!!moi à 79 ans j'ai pris ma louloutte  mais bien sûr avec la certitude qu'elle sera prise en charge par les amies si je ne pouvais plus assumer !!!je ne vous dis pas la tête que j'aurai fait si on m'avait dit : mais ma pauvre dame vous êtes trop vieille pour avoir un jeune chien 
c'est vrai que 9ans ce n'est pas vieux pour un minou mais je ne savais pas qu'un AVC avait un rapport avec le coeur je pensais que c'était le cerveau qui disjonctait à cause d'un caillot donc que c'était un problème de "tuyau" dans la tête .dis nous le résultat de l'echo demain isa . bisous

----------


## armance

Bel âge 18 ans pour un chat vivant dehors !
Le beau Lèo 9 ans devrait continuer encore un bon bout de route! Attendons les news Bises les filles et fanclub

----------


## catis

je me fais une angoisse pour demain,j'emmène leo à Lorient,en plein festival interceltique...je les appelleraient pour savoir si on peut aller jusqu'à chez eux autrement qu'à pied avec ma caisse à chat...et un leo prés à fuir de peur...
Oui,18 ans et dehors,c'est beau..Mais les chats vivent facilement 14/15/voir 16 ans,c'est un ti jeune...
il peut aussi ne rien avoir et  son problême ne recommencera pas...le souçis,c'est que les vacances c'etait déjà rapé,mais avec des medocs à lui donner,là c'est terminé de pouvoir bouger de chez nous,on va se flinguer de ne jamais pouvoir se reposer...ras le bol des bestioles,on n'en veut plus...on a une semaine début septembre et on ne va même pas pouvoir bouger d'ici...enfin,un bon burn out et ce sera réglé...
bises les filles...

----------


## catis

bilan,pas de problême cardio,une tite fuite de rien,mais un super coeur,ce n'est donc pas la cause,on ne saura donc pas pourquoi il a fait ça..;à suivre;

----------


## manou 85

Ouf ! tu continues le candilat en continu ou en cures ponctuelles ?

----------


## vahick

bon le mystère reste entier !!!en tous cas vous allez sûrement être encore plus attentives pour ce petit chef . bonne soirée . bisous

----------


## catis

je revois ma veto la semaine prochaine et on décidera de la suite à donner.Sans doute arrêt des traitements d'ici fin aout.Il n'y a rien pour prevenir ce genre de problêmes,juste surveiller,son traitement n'empêchera pas une récidive...et si on doit le soigner à vie,on ne pourra vraiment plus bouger d'ici ,même pour deux jours,donc je ne tiens pas à continuer...on verra ça la semaine prochaine.
Sinon,il pête la forme,il a récupéré tout...et il remange normallement...alors...

----------


## vahick

là j'ai du mal à suivre si le traitement ne peut éviter une récidive à quoi servirait-il ?

----------


## catis

à reoxygéner le cerveau après un AVC,pour récupérer le handicap,mais aucun rôle préventif,c'est juste des vasodilatateurs pour aider le sang a circuler dans un cerveau qui a souffert;C'est aussi donné pour la senescence des vieux chiens chats.Mais en aucun cas ça  pourrait empêcher un autre avc,si une veine doit péter,elle pètera...
ca ne sert qu'à aider l'animal à récupérer...
Et encore un boyau de souris ce matin,il a bien récupéré,il remange bien...tout va bien...j'ai agit suffisament vite pour lui éviter des séquelles...et il est de bonne constitution...
On devrait arrêter les medocs,normallement.

----------


## vahick

ah !!ok merci isa j'aime avoir des explications !!!avec les médecins c'est pareil je demande tjrs pourquoi je prends un médicament !!!bon le soleil est là , le jardin a reverdi avec 3ou4 averses ces jours derniers , il y en avait bien besoin . bonne journée à ttes et papouilles aux poilus .bises

----------


## catis

averse,averse..mardi soir j'ai vidé la citerne en arrosant,j'ai même finit à l'eau de la ville,et hier matin elle etait pleine,c'est pas une averse,ça,c'est un déluge...4m3 en une nuit...pas besoin d'arroser dehors,les courges et les courgettes sont folles,je vais vous mettre une photo d'une courge banana je ne sais plus trop quoi,elle doit faire 1m de long....

----------


## vahick

une fois de plus je me sens privilégiée de vivre dans le sud de la bretagne encore une belle journée aujourd'hui pas le grand bleu que nous avons connu en juin - juillet mais seulement qqles nuages blancs qui circulent s'interposant de temps en temps devant le soleil .dommage c'est un peu loin pour aller acheter des courgettes !!!!surtout si vous êtes absentes pour le boulot !!!bonne continuation . bises

----------


## armance

Rassurée pour Léo... Chez nous ce sont les patates qui sont géantes ! Courage les filles bisous

----------


## vahick

eh bien voilà 1ère expo de ma bibiche  elle est qualifiée de "très bon "avec une taille de presque 74cm!!!!j'y allais un peu à reculons avec la tempête annoncée vraiment la météo!!! j'ai du mal à comprendre il a fait une journée superbe , grand et chaud soleil ( photo à disposition à celles qui penseraient que je raconte n'importe quoi )j'ai eu le plaisir de revoir des vieux amis  il y avait 28 léo .iska était toute contente de rencontrer les copains .bonne soirée les filles

----------


## manou 85

Bravo à ta pepette !! 

 28 chiens cela c'est de la compet !! 

Tu dois avoir la langue bien fatiguée !!!  et les jambes aussi ! mais ce sont de bons moments !!

----------


## tyzon

coucou tout le monde !! suis rentré de mes vacances sur yeu avec toute la petite famille : mes 2 soeurs et mes 3 poilus ! tu parle d'une escapade, tout le monde dans ma torpédo et route de nuit pour avoir moins chaud ! 
Capy s'est éclaté, c'est bien un lab celui la, toujours fourré dans les vagues !! Samba est resté royale et sereine, Rexou préfère le sable à la mer (y'a plein de bonnes choses à manger... ::  )
puis retour dans les ardennes pour ramener ce petit monde et reprise du boulot ce jour !


mode grenouille pour le Rex


C' est par ou la mer ??


Ma Samba, toujours aussi cool...


Petit Théo... et sa position favorite !


Avec Holly

Vahick, ta gambas est une grande fille, prête pour les expos... la classe !!
tu peux toujours m'envoyer des photos, je les mettrais sur le site !
j'vous laisse, douche et boulot !! bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## vahick

tu as raison manou j'ai bien bavardé en retrouvant de vieux amis qui ont tjrs eux  2 magnifiques mâles léonberg .oh je ne vais pas en expo pour avoir des " récompenses " mais justement pour revoir des amis et être entourée de ces superbes chiens et de leurs maîtres pendant une journée et je pense que c'est aussi un plaisir pour ma louloutte de voir des copains de son gabarit . en y repensant je réalise qu'il n'y a pas eu un seul aboiement de la journée !!étonnant non avec 28 molosses ? par contre un peu choquée en croisant certains d'entendre : oh !n'approchez pas il ou elle n'est pas très aimable !!! alors qu'une caractéristique de cette race est justement d'être un pacifiste!!! j'espère tyson que ta moman n'est pas trop fatiguée après ttes ces allées et venues  et pleine de courage pour reprendre le collier ce matin . bisous

----------


## catis

maitre con /chien con,tu peux rendre un leo agressif aussi,et je pense sans mal,si tu es toi même agressif.Moins facilement qu'un rott qui a la tendance naturelle à se servir de ses dents même pour jouer,mais je pense que c'est possible,la preuve.Je croisais des gens sur mon marché de bon repos qui avaient ou ont un gros leo mâle qu'ils n'osent plus emmener car il pourrait mordre,chien pourtant jeune,avec des maitres passionnés de leo,qui semblent équilibrés(je parle des maitres)alors,que dire,il y a aussi des ratées chez les leo...nos trois bébés sont sympas,mais tana pourrait pincer  si quelqu'un arrive avec une tête qui ne lui reviens pas...

----------


## manou 85

Le rottoto  soiffre du délit de sale gueule. les faits divers et la fameuse loi onr fini le travail.
Quand j'ai emménagé dans mon quartier un monsieur qui vivait seul faisait un élevage familial et il y avait une grande spychose dans le quartier.
des gens agés il est vrai et n'aimant pas les chiens. Quand ils ont vu mes deux donzelles sans laisse  hum hum comment dire l'ont mal pris alors que mes chiennes étaient indifférentes......;
Le léo a un aspect gros nounours mais malgré tout cela reste un gros chien et les gens ne doivent pas se précipiter sur lui et  attendre l'approbation du maitre avant de le caresser.

----------


## vahick

oui oui bien sûr  il y en a des exemples et on peut transformer un bon gros toutou mon awaî tellement marquée par son tortionnaire craingnait les messieurs et avait un regard peu engageant quand un homme s'approchait aurait-elle mordu ça je n'en sais rien je suis tjrs intervenue pour que la personne n'insiste pas !!!il n'empêche que dans l'atavisme de cette race c'est l'absence de mordant qui est indiqué !!!bises

----------


## manou 85

t'as des cons qui font faire du mordant aux matins de Naples et après s'en mordent les doigts car le chien devient incontrolable et bien sur la piqure n'est pas pour le con....d mais pour le chien.
La bande a l'air en forme après leurs vacances !!   Princesse est belle à croquer.

----------


## catis

ils sont beaux les loulous à tyson...j'en connais une qui serait vachement surprise de revoir sa copine de galère...
Elle va bien mieux,viens se faire caresser en balade ,aboie pour rentrer dans la maison,enfin,en clair elle est enfin chez elle,et ça se s'entend.
Je n'ai pas encore fait les papier,mais je ne vais pas tarder,dés que j'aurais 5 minutes à moi...
bises les fiiiilles...

----------


## armance

Bisous aux bretonnes et et à la vendomoise...et à vos loulous

----------


## vahick

super pour cette ex - malheureuse elle a enfin trouvé  SA maison où être heureuse , fini la galère !!!! grosses papouilles pour toi

----------


## tyzon

ouaich, y'a des toutous heureux et ca fait plaisir à voir !!! 
ma moman a passé des bonnes vacances... mais que risque t on a attraper avec les fenetres de la voiture ouvertes ???? une méga otite qui lui fait un mal de chien... du coup, elle est d'humeur grougnoute....
mais elle va mettre les photos de la Gambas de vahick... elle promet la louloute... une future perle.... suis amoureux moa....  :: 





 :Pom pom girl:

----------


## vahick

merci à ta moman tyson c'était surtout pour elle les photos de ma louloutte avec sa gentille  " présentatrice "c'est chouette d'avoir des amies !!! et vous voyez le beau cadre où nous étions un vieux fort et une journée avec un temps super tt ça ça fait de beaux souvenirs .soigne - toi bien cette vilaine oreille moi je croyais que c'était nos poilus qui attrapaient des otites avec les vitres ouvertes!!bises à ttes

----------


## catis

moi aussi j'avais compris que c'etait un chien qui avait une otite,l'habitude de ne parler que d'eux!!!ma pôôôvre tyson,je te plains bien,ça fait mal les otites...bises et soigne toi bien...
quant à la gambas,c'est vraiment une grande crevette....tout en hauteur....elle va prendre du volume avec l'âge...
Bon,je file au jardin ,on a 4 jours en commun avec cath ou on ne bosse pas comme infirmière,on va essayer de finir les gros chantiers aujourd'hui et  demain ,puis  de souffler un jour samedi,aller aux champignons par exemple...avec la meute et faire des photos,enfin décrocher une journée,juste une...on attends notre trayeuse en chef tyson pour prendre quelques jours de vacances,les derniers jours c'etait grace à elle qu'on a pu partir...
On voudrais mettre un super mobil home sur le terrain pour reçevoir nos visites dans de bonnes conditions,avec douche,toilettes et tout...et plusieurs chambres s'il y a des enfants.C'est le projet pour bientôt...il y a un mobilhome à 600 euros pas loin,je me tate...
voilà les projets pour améliorer l'accueil des amies...et de leurs bêtes...

----------


## vahick

très sympa ce projet pour vos lointaines amies c'est vrai qu'un logement confortable quand elles  bossent tte la journée ce n'est pas négligeable !!!et oui quand je parlais de grande sauterelle !!!!elle a la couleur , le caractère des léos mais pas du tout du tout le gabarit !!! elle ne pèse tjrs pas 40 kg pour près de 74cm alors qu'elle a en permanence sa gamelle garnie comme je l'ai tjrs fait pour mes fifilles . bof le principale elle est adorable , calme et caline tt ce qu'il faut à la vieille dame que je suis !!! bises les filles

----------


## manou 85

Les léos font partie des races géantes et se font tard vers 3 ans......donc le sifflet va prendre du volume.......pour devenir une bien jolie fifille. Elle a une jolie couleur blonde !!! 
Temps pourri 20° repas jambon mogettes ce soir au camping va falloir prévoir une petite polaire !! heureusement l'ambiance sera bonne !
Bonne journée les filles et bon repos.

----------


## armance

hihi 20°c vous en avez de la chance! 13° en fin de matinée!!
M'en fous je bosse à l'isolation des combles ...!
Quand j'en aurai fifni avec les gros travaux...j'espère bien bouger mais c'est pas pour tout de suite...
Un mobilhome...pour les potes les woofeuses voire location?
bisous fan club et soignes tes oreilles la vendômoise bises aux bebetes

----------


## catis

pour les wwoofers,les ami(e)s et leurs bêêêtes(qui seraient plus à l'aise),des amis avec enfants sans bête,les wwoofers amis,j'en ai repéré un pas mal,je me renseigne...voir la location?non,là je ne pense pas..
c'est une idée,j'y pense...et surtout ou le mettre...

----------


## tyzon

je les soigne !! j'ai de plus un joli turban autour des oreilles... on se croirait revenu au temps des bitniks !!  :: 
la trayeuse en chef n'a malheureusement plus autant de jours de libre qu'avant... passer d'un 80% de nuit à un 100% de jour... la cata !! en plus, des journées de 7h, donc aucun RTT à l'horizon...  ::

----------


## vahick

sûr que de changer totalement de rythme de vie ce n'est pas évident !!!des regrets ta moman tyzon ?je vais peut- être être traitée de baratineuse mais le beau temps continu même à la télé ils ont dit que c'était en bretagne qu'il fallait passer ses vacances cette année . seule différence notable la t° un peu fraîche quand le soleil va se coucher et avant qu'il se lève .bon courage armance le mauvais temps te permet de bricoler sans regretter les vacances !!!!bises

----------


## catis

tes vache vahick,faut dire qu'il pleut en bretagne,ça rassure la france...il pleut,il caille...
bon,j'ai repiqué mes radis noirs dehors,semé des carottes dehors,désherbé mes poireaux dehors...et sous le soleil,et oui...désolé la france...mais il ne fait pas trop chaud;hier j'etais quand même à poil dans la serre...
je sais  tyson,on n'est pas prét de prendre du repos,c'est comme ça...
je vous mettrais de photos demain,j'ai photographié les toutous en balade ce matin,les 5...

----------


## tyzon

un peu de soleil ce tantot... mais température fraiche pour la saison !  des potes à Moman sont passés ce soir avant leur retour sur Reims... 6 bipèdes à coucher dans la maison, et elle a réussi à caser tout le monde !!!  :: 
La samba fait un peu la tronche car sa chambre est occupée... mais bon, tout le monde a son dodo dans la cuisine...  y compris Moman qui fait du camping !! 
Merci pour les nouvelles de bretagne... ou il fait toujours beau !! nous aussi, entre 2 nuages...  :: 
bonne nuit à tout le monde, m'en vais me pelotonner dans la douceur de mon nuaze... regarder les étoiles qui scintillent.... bonne nuit, les loulous qui dorment là haut, veillez bien sur vos momans  ::

----------


## vahick

oui je suis sûre que tu t'amuses bien tyson avec mes bibiches sur leur grosse étoile en compagnie de ma petite aude qui aime tant les animaux . c'est réconfortant de vous savoir tous ensemble . eh bien n'en déplaise à mme météo il a  fait fort chaud même en p'tite tenue pour travailler au jardin !!! du coup demain direction la baignade pour ma louloutte et moi zossi bien sûr, faut en profiter ça finira bien par changer ce beau ciel bleu !!! bonne nuit les filles

----------


## catis

mais arrête vahick,les touristes vont tous venir en bretagne,faut pas le dire qu'il fait beau...moi aussi à poils dehors!!!na na na...

----------


## vahick

ben zut !!!c'est tt gris ce matin !!!

----------


## catis

oui,c'est bête,tous les touristes vont au marché car il fait gris...et je gagne plein de sous...super la grisaille...bon,demain reprise de ma grosse tournée d'infirmière,ça va pas être drôle,un jour de repos lundi prochain en 8 sur deux semaine de boulot,l'enfer...

----------


## vahick

du boulot oui !!!!mais tu gagnes plein de sous !!!!tu avais dit que tu ne faisais pas le marché !!! bon courage les malades comptent sur toi !!! bises

----------


## catis

je sais,mais cath a insisté,on a bien besoin de  sous...alors je suis allée au marché;

----------


## manou 85

Faire le marché quand y a du monde c'est tout bon  ! 
sauf que la fatigue gagne.
Bon courage !!

----------


## vahick

oui mais sont jeunes nos copines !!! la retraite ce n'est pas pour tt de suite !!! bon courage quand même

----------


## manou 85

Toi ! tu serais pas un peu vacharde !! 

sans vacances ! elles usent leurs batteries.

catis des news de ton papa ??
je viens d'avoir la visite d'une voisine qui se plaint de mes chiens.......de la Violette qui aboie dès qu'une mouche traverse le terrain mais qui se souvient très bien que mes gros chiens eux aussi étaient bruyants !!!!  
Effectivement je lui ai répondu que Violette m'agaçait par ses aboiements mais que :
- les vélos qui passent
- les momes  qui crient et gesticulent etc...
- que c'étaient les vacances !!!!
et que peut être que les grenouilles la nuit la dérangeait !!!!!!
Vivement le retour au calme j'en peux plus !! 
Bonne semaine les filles !!

----------


## vahick

mais non manou bien sûr que je les taquinais j'admire tellement la disponibilité des infirmières , leur inlassable patience avec des malades pas tjrs faciles s'il y a un métier de dévouement c'est bien celui là !!!c'est vrai que les chiens qui jappent bcp ce n'est pas tjrs bien agréable surtout quand par exemple on veut faire la sieste dans son jardin et ici les gens mettent facilement des colliers anti aboiements pour avoir la paix avec le voisinage . j'ai bcp de chance avec ma louloutte elle est quasiment muette et les précédentes ne m'ont jamais valu de réflexions donc pas de problème .bonne nuit les copines

----------


## manou 85

Silence sur la toile !!! 

Malgré ce temps très mitigé, les vacanciers sont toujours là !!

Les occupations se diversifient les enfants prennent de bonnes couleurs malgré la pluie et le vent, la chasse aux lumas a repris !! 

Comme mes belles filles n'aiment pas les gilets, pulls, écharpes que je crée j'ai décidé de tricoter pour les petits prématurés de l'hôpital de St Pol de Bretagne et de Toulouse et cela me fait un bien fou........ et toi Yvette comment t'occupes tu par ce temps bien que je me doute que ton jardin doit te prendre pas mal de temps.
Bises les filles !!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou  oui j'essaie ts les jours de faire qqle chose au jardin triste de voir mes roses bousculées par le vent , je viens d'aller en cueillir pour la maison et j'en ai profité pour tailler par ci par là les fleurs fanées , l'automne est déjà là même s'il fait encore doux . j'ai eu aussi à ramasser des dizaines de super frelons qui squattaient ma cheminée après bien sûr l'intervention d'un spécialiste .avec l'ordi , la lecture , les courses de temps en temps une balade avec ma bibiche je ne connais pas l'ennui malgré la solitude parfois un peu difficile .j'ai aussi la chance d'avoir une de mes filles qui m'appelle , me met des mails elle est super gentille avec sa vieille maman !!!hélas l'arthrose m'empêche de tricoter mais j'en ai fait ma part quand j'étais jeune !!! bon à la soupe .bises pour toi manou et caresses à tes wouaf wouaf

----------


## catis

premiers cèpes trouvés aujourd'hui,et mangés,pas la peine d'espérer en profiter,chais cro bon!!!
avec chelsea et lula dans les bois,balade cool,même eros est resté à la maison,cath lui a donné un bain cet après midi,il etait devant la cheminée à sêcher;
bon,j'ai des photos dans l'appareil,j'espère avoir le temps demain de les mettre j'ai un jour de repos,exceptionnel,non?

----------


## vahick

c'est vrai qu'avec ce joli temps d'automne les champignons doivent montrer le bout du nez !! profite bien de ton congé pour lever un peu le pied isa quoique tu dois tjrs trouver du boulot dans un coin !!!!. bonne nuit les filles

----------


## catis

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

la belle chelseatana,bientôt 12 anscalya la magnifiquelula que vlale bel eros,dragueur et calin
et voilà toute la meute au complet...

----------


## vahick

magnifique cette meute calya est une splendide représentante des leos !!!ce qui n'enlève rien bien sûr à ses comparses  . bonne journée bises

----------


## armance

punaise ! vous êtes peinards chez vous ou en balades ! 
Ca doit refroidir les em.erdeurs!!!
budget nourriture : ouh la la ! 
ça fait plaisir de revoir 3 bouilles connues (tana calya et lula)et de revisualiser chelsea et eros!
bisous

----------


## catis

voilà à quoi ressemble chelsea dans le ruisseau...et eros idem

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et calya

- - - Mise à jour - - -

trois belles fillescalya qui manque de masque..et lula qui manque quoi d'ailleurs?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,armance,je prevois l'achat d'un mobil home pour reçevoir les copains copines dans des bonnes conditions,avec douche et wc indépendants de la maison,donc avec plus de liberté pour les visiteurs avec enfants ou animaux..;...à bon entendeur...

----------


## vahick

hélas je ne pourrais jamais profiter de ce nouvel "home  je suis devenue " une bouche inutile " c'est - à -dire pas capable de vous apporter une aide !!! ah ! si peut- être ramasser les oeufs et les mettre dans les boîtes !!!!et bien sûr faire plein de calins aux beaux poilus !!!ça fait rêver de voir ma bibiche parmi eux !!! bof ma louloute à un masque un peu juste mais m'en fou pour moi elle est superbe et ça n'embises pêche pas calya d'être superbe . au fait quel âge a - t-elle ?

----------


## manou 85

Il faut qu'ils aient un masque noir ?
Je les trouve beaux tes léos et je parle pas de la chipie de Chelsea et de la crapoteuse de Luliu !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vahick tu dis bouche inutile mais il y a du brossage dans l'air avec les léos. j'ai tant envie de faire un pull moa !!

----------


## vahick

dommage que tu ne l'ai pas dit manou les poils vont à la poubelle mais c'est vrai que ce poil se tisse très facilement je connais un fille qui  tricote le poil de ses léos mais je n'ai jamais vu le pull terminé !!! si tu veux bien sûr je te les garde les poils de ma louloutte !!!oui les léos doivent avoir différentes parties du corps noires dont la tête mais pas trop car alors il est qualifié : "envahissant "!!!hélas même brosser iska j'ai bien du mal !!!par contre elle vient quémander un p'tit coup d'aspi quand il est de sortie !!!bonne soirée

----------


## catis

mais le mobil home sera aussi pour les copines qui ne peuvent rien faire,tu épluchera les légumes....
sinon,j'ai une copine ici qui tisse très bien le poil de leo,elle est apicultrice et tisseuse...et je garde les poipoils depuis longtemps.J'ai une mini pelote d'ulysse.
quand à celle qui a un manteau en poils de leo,je l'ai vue à  la nationale d'élevage à Cluny il y a quelques années,ça fait un tissage genre angora,avec des poils qui débordent,c'est superbe...épais et bien chaud.Dés qu'on a assez de poils et le temps je pense qu'on va emprunter un métier à marie laure et tisser nous même.Na!!!

----------


## vahick

quel dommage que je ne savais pas que vous gardiez les poils !!! je dois même en avoir un petit sac avec ceux de ma sterenn !!! bon d'accord je ne jette plus !!!ah oui assise je peux éplucher les légumes et aussi cuisiner !!!!mais dépêchez vous d'installer votre mobile - home je "vieillis" vitesse grand V!!!!aller bonne nuit !!!bisous

----------


## catis

on garde les poils,ou pas,ça dépends;Après lavage il n'y a pas moyen de les filer,il les faut gras,alors on trie,on choisit ou on les prends(les cotés c'est super)on ne prend pas les catons,du coup  on a des poils directement facile à filer...je vais essayer d'aller voir le mobil home repéré la semaine prochaine(35m2 et trois chambres)mais il y aura des travaux pour l'installer(évacuation,electricité,couper un chêne qui gène,debrouissailler...débarrasser le coin ou il sera,on va s'amuser...j'espère qu'un copain viendra nous aider...)

----------


## vahick

super vous pouvez même envisager la location pour des gens qui chercheraient la vraie cambrousse près des animaux avec légumes , oeufs bio ,qu'est- ce qu'il y a encore ? ah oui lait de chèvre il parait que c'est délicieux !!!baignade dans le ruisseau !!!la nature quoi !!!aller au dodo . bonne nuit . bises je trierai les poils de la demoiselle !!!

----------


## armance

Quand je passerai en Bretagne voir mon frère à Ploemeur je passerai vous voir, vahick compris ! mais quand ? Je ne sais pas encore en 2015 surement!
bisous

----------


## vahick

eh bien c'est dans longtemps !!! pauvre frangin il ne voit pas souvent sa frangine !!!! bien sûr tu sera la bienvenue !!!

----------


## vahick

au fait isa c'est la déléguée du club qui tricote aussi le poil de ses toutous . ouf voilà la chaleur de retour mais presque ts les touristes sont repartis ils n'en profiteront pas !!!!bon dimanche . bises à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Pas grave !! 
je suis en overdose des touristes.
Les vacanciers du mois de juillet sont bien plus sympas que les aoutiens.
ILs salissent les plages, te pique ta place de stationnement, ne sont pas patients et pis ils n'ont pas la sourire.
Tu les salues d'un bonjour et en retour t'as droit qu'à une mine renfrognée.
Cette année une des maisons a été loué à une famille nombreuse ; les moufflets venaient provoquer ma Bombasse qui déjà aboie pour rien là elle avait un motif.
Ils passaient dans le chemin en aboyant !!!  pas oui les enfants aboient et les chiens parlent of course !! 
Bref Manou est en mode râlerie !! va me servir un p'tit mojitos na !!

----------


## vahick

je croyais que de nouveau je pourrais rouler tranquille pour aller au club toutous !!!bernique les touristes ne sont pas ts partis !!!
je me souviens dans le temps quand nous allions à la plage avec les enfants l'atmosphère changeait totalement entre juillet et août !!!pas du tt positivement je vois manou que ça n'a pas changé et c'est en partie ce qui fait la mauvaise réputation des " parisiens " en vacances .aller bonne nuit bises

----------


## catis

et leo,toujours en forme malgré son  AVC déjà oublié.et la cueillette d'hier,de quoi vous faire baver...alors,pas de visiteuses pour venir nous voir?c'est pourtant le moment...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et le bisou des amoureux.et une autre de lula..
sinon,pas de photo de moi,je ressemble à un monstre,ma copine marie laure a récolté son mièl et les abeilles sont énervées,une m'a sauvagement attaquée,au menton,j'enfle de partout,toute la tête jusqu'à l’œil...cortisone,mon amour...

----------


## vahick

moi je n'aime pas bcp les champignons , peut-être parce que je ne sais pas les préparer . il serait aussi exact de dire que ce n'est pas le goût qui est le problème mais leur consistance !!!mais je veux bien venir vous faire un ptit coucou mais quand ? samedi pm club toutous les autres jours sont libres !!!alors à bientôt ?

----------


## manou 85

C'est un bo gosse le Léo !!!  
Classieux ! même pas peur des grosses peluches.
Les autres 4 pattes ont l'air en forme .Lula a l'air super sereine avec ses potes.

Journée morose aujourd'hui : mon ami Yvonnick est DCD vaincu par ce fichu crabe.
15 ans qu'il le combattait un 1er cancer du poumon puis le foie bref mon survivor est parti pour un monde meilleur (que l'on dit) après un dernier combat.
Je suis triste pour lui qui voulait voir grandir sa seule petite fille et qui laisse sa femme  bien désarmée.
Manou a mis un pansement sur son petit cœur et cela va devenir compliqué de s"engueuler" de bon cœur juste pour le plaisir. RIP mon ami.

----------


## catis

c'est moche.On passe la première partie de notre vie à avoir peur de perdre les gens qu'on aime et la deuxième à les perdre vraiment.RIP pour ton ami,ce fichu crabe fait encore bien des malheurs.
Oui,lula va bien.
Je ne  sais aps ce que vont devenir ses maitres,aujourd'hui madame avait une consultation à l'hôpital(elle a perdu un oeil quand même à cause d'une infection et de la crasse chez eux)et monsieur s'est sauvé du foyer logement en agressant tout le monde,ils ont prévenus la gendarmerie,mais il ne pourra pas rester là-bas,ce n'est pas prévu pour les Alzheimer.Ils n'ont eu une place que parce-que madame est avec lui,mais ils l'ont laissé seul sans elle,il faut être con quand même...en tous les cas,il n'est pas question d'un retour à domicile.Si je prends des photos de l'interieur et que je montre un animal vivant la dedans on va hurler à la maltraitance,alors un humain...remarquez peut-être que ça choquera moins....

----------


## vahick

bien triste pour ton ami manou c'est tjrs bien difficile et pour moi en ts cas je ne les oublie pas ceux qui sont partis ....ailleurs et qui nous manquent tjrs .comme il est difficile de vieillir quand la raison n'est plus là pour l'entourage !!!mais comme on dit la vie continue !!!!bises à toi manou

----------


## tyzon

faire le boulot de 3 à 2... Môman a hâte que les vacances se terminent !!  :: 
Désolé pour ton ami Manou, môman dit qu'il y'a des personnes âgées qui veulent partir car plus d’intérêt à la vie (+ 100 ans) et les autres qui se raccrochent sans pouvoir ralentir leur fin proche... le monde est trop inzuste... Moa, ze serais bien resté un peu plus longtemps pour connaitre toutes ces belles fifilles, une grande sauterelle, la zumelle de Samba et même une bonbasse... vous croyez que z'aurais eu mes chances   ???
Rexou planqué... mais ze le voit !!

Capinou, saze comme une imaze...

et la plus belle... ma Princesse !

Bizous de mon nuaze les fifilles !!

----------


## vahick

ce qu'ils sont beaux ces toutous et surtout ils ont la chance d'être aimés de ta moman tyson et tu n'aurai pas déparé dans la troupe sais - tu . tu aurai sûrement plu à la belle princesse. bon courage à ta moman

----------


## manou 85

Merci Ty pour tes petits mots !! 

Ta troupe est superbe !! et oui Ty ty meugnon comme tu es tu aurais apprécié une si belle compagnie ;
La Bombasse a la particularité  de  faure le kéké et si elle voit que le copain ne se laisse pas intimider elle fait la boufonne avec mise aur le dos et léchage du copain !! va comprendre !!

----------


## manou 85

Me voilà prête à partir chercher mes deux loulouttes à l'école.
En effet, sur la commune ou elles habitent pas d'activités périscolaires (la mairie n'en a pas les moyens) donc le temps de garderie est super long !!!  Manou a donc décidé de s'en occuper et nous allons toutes les 3 préparer le diner des parents.
Bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## catis

trop belle la princesse...
quant à manou,je n'aime pas vraiment les gosses,c'est certain que je les laisseraient chez la nounou...je suis vache,mais bon,je préfère les bêêêtes...

----------


## manou 85

Bah mes petites sont vraiment géniales !! et sur mes 6 petits enfants ce sont celles qui me sont les plus proches et les plus complices !!! 
En ce moment leur voisin a eu des chiots et ils leur restent deux femelles cockers noires absolument divines  fo pas que je craque !!!!! non non fo pas !!

----------


## vahick

CA MARCHE !!!!

----------


## vahick

je te le donne en 1000 tyson , nous pensions que tt était ok !!!! erreur !!!!rescue m'a attribué d"office un nouveau mot de passe mais bon ça marche avec donc tt va bien . encore merci et bisous

----------


## catis

super!!!te revoilou

----------


## vahick

oui oui mais que de complications !!!après que tyson ai réussi à rétablir mon nom et mon mot de passe rescue a décidé de changer mon mot de passe !!!! tant pis je reste comme ça !!!! merci de ttes vous occupez si gentiment de moi !!!! bisous

----------


## tyzon

Trop forte ma môman !!!  
quelques photos les poulettes ???

 Fait trop chô pour travailler....

 et un bain de "pattes" pour le Capynou !

 sous la haute surveillance de sa Princesse !!!

----------


## vahick

super ces poilus ils en profitent de leur belle vie et c'est bien . grosses papouilles pour eux

----------


## vahick

salut les filles comment allez - vous ? j'espère qu'aucune d'entre vous n'a eut à subir l'épouvantable météo . ici le soleil ne capitule tjrs pas grand , grand bleu encore ce matin avec une bien timide brise qui ne rafraichit pas bcp la t°.iska continue son jardinage qui ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que je voudrais !!à 15mois elle fait les bêtises qu'elle n'a pas faites bébé !!!!la nature n'y comprend plus rien à cette météo certains rosiers "remontent" pour la 4ème fois ils vont être épuisés !!!bonne journée

----------


## vahick

EH BIEN CE N'EST DECIDEMENT PAS ENCOURAGEANT D'ESSAYER DE BAVARDER AVEC VOUS TOUTES !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Ohla lala   !! l'est grognon Yvette  !!

Il fat bo il fait chaud !!  et la nuit la température ne baisse pas on se croirait au mois de juillet, bon on va pas se plaindre mais un peu de fraicheur la nuit ou juste un p'tit vent nous ferat du bien.
J'ai gardé mes deux loulouttes hier après midi : en sortant de l'école on est allé manger une glace sur le port c'était bien...
Y a du monde pour ce mois de septembre et cela fait du bien.
Fo que je prenne RV  pour Skip il fait des polypes dans les oreilles et je n'arrive pas à bien lu nettoyer sans risquer de me faire bouffer  donc fo faire kelke chose !
Bonne journée à vous les filles !! 
Ta jardinière est incomprise en fait elle prépare le jardin pour que tu puisses mettre des bulbes !!

----------


## vahick

eh oui manou j'aime bien avoir des nouvelles de vous toutes !!!petit bavardage agréable quand on est une vieille dame plutôt solitaire !!!!pm club toutous comme ts les samedis  ,c'est surtout un but de sortie iska retrouvant ses copains pour bien se dépenser en cavalant en liberté après la " leçon ";bon we .bisous à tes jolies pepettes manou bien gâtées par leur mamie . et pour les soins à ton " dangereux " loulou il y a la muselière c'est mieux que de risquer ses doigts utiles pour le tricotage !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Pas faux !! 
Mais il me prévient donc mon bras est dans sa gueule mais il ne mord pas mais il va me falloir être plus prudente !!
Je viens de faire de la crème au carambar pour déguster avec des fruits  testage en famille avec les petites !! 
Mamie  gateau euh non pourquoi !!!

----------


## vahick

hum que ça doit être bon !!!!j'arrive !!!! ah ! zut j'oubliai mon diabète !!!!

----------


## manou 85

Allez zou une piqouze en plus !!   ::

----------


## catis

je suis crevée,mais si vous saviez comme je suis crevée,je ne vais jamais tenir jusqu'en mars à ce rythme là...essayer de tenir la ferme tout en bossant en temps plein comme infirmière,je vais y laisser ma peau...je ramasse des tonnes de courgettes etc  et je ne fais pas assez de marchés pour les vendre,et en prime me voilà chargée de famille...une petite de chez les voisins(toujours les même,capturée,maman sterilisée et petits à placer,qui veut?et vous ne devinerez jamain,j'ai deux chatons en prime,abandonnés mercredi ou jeudi à la mairie,je devrais dire jetés à la mairie...ils ont du pot ceux-là,j'avais une mère et deux frêres à leur proposer,ils sont contents...je vous presente donc jules,jim,thelma et louise les bébés,reste la mère à nommer.Je pense l'appeler grognasse,elle me gronde dessus...

----------


## tyzon

charmante ta nouvelle famille ma pove isa... entre Manou qui se fait "bouffer", vahick qu'a un "terrier hors pair"... z'ai l'impression que Môman doit etre contente d'avoir des poilus aussi gentil qui mettent des poils partout !!! 
 vous n'avez pas eu d'orage dans votre coin ?? ici, c'est désespérément sec ! le ciel est plutot grisounant... mais rien ne tombe.... 
Internet fait des siennes aussi... une connexion qui tourne au ralentie... et c'est niet pour venir ici ! 
bizouilles les amies !

----------


## manou 85

Alors aujourd'hui 29° c'est etouffant !!  et pas d'orage à l'horizon plus au sud sans doute !!!

----------


## vahick

ici journée aussi étouffante , le jardin a vraiment très soif . isa a fait un super roulé - boulé en chahutant avec des copains après la leçon , j'ai eu peur ,elle aussi sûrement elle boitait bas mais ça a l'air d'aller mieux . les fonds sont au plus bas après passage au garage alors ce n'est pas la peine d'en ajouter !!! bon courage isa décidément tu as ou trop de boulot ou pas assez et cathy comment va- t-elle ? pas question hélas de minou chez moi !!!bien trop dangeureux , ils finissent ts sous les roues des voitures ; bon dimanche les filles où en sont tes travaux d'isolation armance ?

----------


## manou 85

BOn, pas de nouvelles !! donc que de bonnes nouvelles !! 
c'est difficile de se passer de voiture en province. 
J'ai testé la sauce au carambar et je peux dire comme mes deux pepettes cela déchire !!!
Le bo temps persiste et c'est bien agréable<;
<bonne fin de semaine les filles !!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou heureuse de te lire , voyant la "page " blanche j'attendais que qqlqu'un vienne bavarder .
ici aussi le beau temps continu , après avoir vu la t° en baisse la nuit voilà  la chaleur de retour le jardin est en fleurs c'est superbe fin septembre!!! demain club toutous je pense apporter un far pour remercier ts ceux qui si gentiment font " travailler" iska et dimanche "repas des vieux "offert par la municipalité !!! bon we les filles

----------


## manou 85

Sympa ce week end !!  le far c'est trop bon.

Le repas des vieux c'est pas avant 75 ans dans ma commune. C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'anciens et cela coute un bras dixit le maire de la commune.
Demain, soirée avec mes deux petites car leurs parents vont faire la fête  professionnellement il va me falloir m'organiser avec mes zouaves.
Bises les filles !!

----------


## vahick

oh je te fais confiance manou , tes pepettes vont sûrement passer une superbe soirée !!!!ici c'est 70ans la participation au repas annuel alors comme j'ai bientôt 80,ça fait 10ans que j'y vais quand je suis " disponible "mais après 2ans de "langue" au menu ( berk berk ) j'avais abandonné ça y est ils ont arrêté et c'est un repas très complet et copieux qui va de l'apéro au pousse-café avec un gros paquet de caramels qui profite à ma gentille femme de ménage et ses petits ( diabète). il fait tjrs aussi beau ce matin , mon far est entrain de cuire j'espère que tt le monde se régalera . bisous à ttes

----------


## tyzon

coucou tout le monde !! quelques nouvelles du loir et cher, sous un soleil estival... à la limite, on attendrait presque la pluie car la terre est sèche !!! moman a taillé, raboté, planté tout le samedi et elle est sur les genoux !! ses poilus ont été très efficace et lui ont apporté tout plein d'aide...  :: 
 ne me reveillez surtout pas !!

 et moi donc....

 vous dites ???

----------


## vahick

ouah !!!les beaux dodos qu'ils ont ces petits gâtés où as - tu trouvé ça ? j'y vois bien ma grande bibiche !!!!ici aussi c'est tjrs l'été et ts les jours une vingtaine de framboises augmentent la réserve mais je ne peux pas les laisser complètement murir sur place monsieur merle ou mademoiselle bibiche se servent !!!!bon fatiguée d'être restée de 12h à 17h30 au repas des anciens ( 200personnes à servir c'est long !!!!) je vais rejoindre la couette . bonne semaine les filles

----------


## catis

aujourd'hui je suis en "repos",crevée,toute patraque après ma semaine de dingue,je ne sais pas ce que je vais pouvoir faire d'efficace,pourtant il y en a du boulot,par-dessus la tête...ramassage des escargots,bardage du batiment qui aurait dû être finit en juin,plantation des dernières salades,arrosage et j'en passe...et pas un wwoofer en vue,c'est triste.Enfin,les petits vont bien...
léchouilles  à samba la reine  de la part de lula ...

----------


## vahick

eh bien tant pis pour les salades !!!!en dehors les soins inévitables pour les animaux repose- toi isa la terre ne va pas s'arrêter de tourner si tu fais la pose c'est mieux que de faire des " bêtises " tellement on est crevé!!!!et je pense que tu as besoin d'avoir les idées claires pour ton métier d'infirmière!!!!tjrs pas de pluie à l'horizon la terre a terriblement soif !!!bonne journée à ttes

----------


## tyzon

un tout petit crachin aujourd'hui, suffisant, dit Môman, pour les plantations ! 

Pour Vahick, les petits lits (achetés sur le bon coin) mesurent 120X60 cm et viennent de chez IK*A.

----------


## vahick

se sont des lits d'enfants bien sûr te souviens - tu du prix ? ça me semble idéal pour nos loulous grande taille !!!pas la moindre goutte ici mais il fait lourd . caresses aux loulous . bises à moman

----------


## manou 85

j'en ai vu à 20 euros sur le bon coin. C'est le moins cher et cela peut monter jusqu'à 70 euros.
c'est pas mal et cela prend moins de place qu'un clic/clac !!

----------


## vahick

moi ce serait pour que iska se couche au lieu d'avoir son coussin par terre je pense que ce serait assez grand pour ma bibiche et les loulous de tyson ont l'air super confortables

----------


## tyzon

70 euros les 2 avec sommier à latte... très pratique pour faire le ménage en dessous et pas lourd à déplacer !!

----------


## vahick

c'est bien ce que j'ai pensé le coussin par terre c'est pas top pour nettoyer !!!je vais en chercher un !!!merci tyson big bisous

----------


## catis

Obelix est de retour en Bretagne avec son menhir!!!preuve à l’appui..

----------


## tyzon

Waou !!! t'as fait pousser ce monstre dans ton jardin ????

----------


## vahick

c'est une courge ?

----------


## catis

une courge,une courge,mais vous ne m'avez même pas reconnue,c'est moi sur la photo,non mais,vous me traitez de courge...je suis vexée...


Oui,c'est une Pink Jumbo Banana et ça pousse chez moi,avec les 500 autres kgs de courges que je suis en train de ramasser...qui veut des courge?qui veut des courges?
big bisous,isa.

----------


## vahick

ben oui mon regard n'était pas pour obélix mais sur ce superbe légume pour ogre !!!pour autant que ce soit encore comestible arrivé à cette monstruosité !!!!!la pluie de ce matin a dù rafraichir provisoirement vos plantations avant de s'évaporer sous le encore brûlant pm ; iska a bien travaillé au club toutous , elle était déchaînée en arrivant en voyant ts les copains mais gentiment il y a tjrs la présidente du club qui la prend en main craignant qu'elle bouscule sa vieille "moman " !!! bon dimanche les filles

----------


## catis

heureusement que ma courge est comestible,elle est même petite,elle fait 17 kgs,elle pourrait en faire 30,c'est sa taille adulte normale,mûre et prête à être mangée...

----------


## vahick

eh bien merci j'ai appris qqle chose ça me ravit!!!! bonne nuit . bises

----------


## manou 85

Mais cela se prépare comment ??

La pluie est venue en fin d'apres midi. Heureusement le jardinier venait de finir de tondre la pelouse.
restera quelques arbustes à tailler mais cela attendra la semaine prochaine.
Skipper a une fistule sur une dent donc antibio depuis hier, et lundi la dame en vert va arracher le vilain croc qui pose problème  faire un état des lieues pour virer les pas saines et karcheriser les oreilles et virer quelques verrues
bref un skip tout neuf  ! 
bon week end les filles !!

----------


## vahick

eh bien bon courage petit skipper pas drôle tt ça à régler ; quel âge a-t-il ce ptit poilu ?

----------


## manou 85

J'ai un lot de chiens nés en 2002
Skipper en janvier 
Violette en setembre
JUles en décembre !! 
Les antibios ont l'air de le soulager il est bien moins grognon ce matin !! 
allez encore un dodo et cela sera est fait. Le cœur est bon !!

----------


## vahick

oui il n'est pas tt jeune mais dans les petites races ils ont une espérance de vie bcp plus longue que chez  les molosses que l'on appelle " vénérables "à partir de 10ans !!!!j'espère qd même être là pour fêter les 10ans de ma bibiche !!!!bon dimanche manou

----------


## catis

tana a eu 12 ans le 2 octobre...
Bon,elle nous a fait un coup de calgon,une pancréatite et une insuffisance hépatique,il y a 10 jours,du coup antibiotique,cortisone,etc,et elle remange normalement(juste du blanc de poulet,plus digeste)et aussi une hypothyroidie,là on connait(Ulysse,et Calya,maintenant tana,c'est décidément une race sugette aux hypothyroïdies...)mais 12 ans et en forme,balade rivière tous les jours,toujours la chef de bande,étonnant ,mais la forme la mamie..;
Sinon,je suis revenue de ma foire aux plantes avec des insectes,cuisinés,prêts à manger,cath a adoré...on va bien faire un petit élevage,au risque d'avoir moins de visites des copines...
Sinon,ramassage des escargots,si l'envie vous viens de venir aider,faut pas hésiter.Pas cette semaine mais la prochaine..bisous,isa.

----------


## vahick

oui la forme de tana c'est super mais ce qui est évident c'est que ça aide d'avoir 2 momans attentives à ses malaises !!!elle est partie pour battre un record !!!!ma vahick malgré sa sale maladie est partie un mois avant ses 12ans !!!!il parait que les insectes ça a un goût de noisette !!!!il faut sûrement éviter de penser à ce qu'on a dans la bouche !!!!quand à ramasser des escargots hélas je ne me vois pas pliée en 2 car je suppose qu'ils sont au niveau du sol !!!aller bonne nuit . bises

----------


## catis

Oui,c'est super bon,au risque de choquer...j'ai donc ramené à cath des vers de farines et des grillons,cuisinés,déshydratés,légèrement salés pour l’apéro.Elle a adoré.Vraiment,je ne le dirait pas ,Ou plutôt je le dirais si c'etait mauvais..

----------


## vahick

on te crois isa j'ai de ttes façons entendu d'autres amis qui ont bcp aimé mais que cathy en mange ça ça m'étonne c'est de la " viande "!!!bisous

----------


## manou 85

Beurk !! 

vaudrais vraiment que je sois obligée !! j'ai pas ce genre de curiosités.
Ca y est j'ai récupéré mon vermiceau avec 3 dents en moins une tonne d'antibios à prendre et des misères........bon là il vient d'engloutir une petite gamelle et la nuit devrait bien se passer.
C'est clair que les grandes races mettent un certain à se faire et que le déclin arrive plus vite que sur les petites races.
j'aimereais que mes deux pin's comprennent qu'ils ont 12 ans font les cons grave !!

----------


## vahick

je guettais ton message manou pour avoir des nouvelles de ton loulou , il a mangé maintenant gros dodo et il rejoindra les copines et leurs bêtises . bonne nuit .grosses papouilles à tes poilus

----------


## manou 85

Merci Yvette, la nuit a été bonne, il a ronflé s'est roulé dans son panier en ronronnant de plaisir.
Et a couiné ce matin pour avoir son biscuit !! bref revoilà mon Skipper le vrai pas le souffreteux.
Je vais acheter de la vache qui rigole pour lui faire prendre ses cachetons car il en a une tonne à prendre.
UNe mini tempête ce matin bref l'automne s'installe.
Bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## vahick

heureusement qu'il y a la p'tite vache pour faire avaler les comprimés mais j'ai eu une " chipie " qui savait fort bien ne déguster que le fromage alors j'étais obliger d'écraser et de donner très vite avant que le goût de l'un n'intervienne dans le goût de l'autre !!!!aller bonne santé petit skipper bichonné par ta moman !!! bonne journée avec le soleil revenu .

----------


## vahick

alors manou ça va ton loulou ?

----------


## manou 85

Il revit !!! 

Couine comme pas possible pour avoir son biscuit le matin, aimerait bien en avoir un le soir au coucher   !que du bonheur de le retrouver aussi casse-couilles.
Après midi tricot avec une nouvelle élève et papoter  papoter jusqu'à mourir de soif.
Du temps gris et un beau soleil mais toujours une temp bien agréable.
Et toi Yvette comment vas tu ? et ta dondon !!  jardine t elle toujours ???

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou , contente pour toi même si ton loulou en profite un peu !!!tt comme iska qui réclame des biscuits à longueur de journée et c'est vrai que vu le gabarit de la demoiselle même si je cède 3ou4 fois ce n'est pas ça qui va la rendre obèse !!!!elle a tjrs le même endroit en ligne de mire pour creuser , j'ai fini par mettre un pot ds le trou qu'importe elle creuse à côté !!!! on m'a dit d'y déposer ses crottes mais ça ne la dérangera pas elle grattera à côté encore!!!alors je la guette !!!c'est vrai aussi qu'elle reste bcp moins dehors avec de temps à autre une averse ; dis moi manou tu n'as pas besoin d'aiguilles à tricoter , de fusettes pour enrouler les pelotes quand on fait du jacquart je n'ai plus ni catalogues ni laines je crois .aller bonne nuit bises et caresses aux poilus

----------


## manou 85

IL parait que les crottes dans les trous cela les calme !! mais effectivement creusera t elle ailleurs ?

Ma Bombasse qui ne fait que 7 kg est un vrai terrier elle creuse et me demande si elle ne sent pas les souris, taupes qui naviguent en sous sol elle part dans des délires et creuse comme une dingue de façon frénétique.
Je tricote avec des aiguilles circulaires qui sont bien moins lourdes que les aiguilles traditionnelles.
Bonne journée !!

----------


## vahick

je dois avoir encore des aiguilles circulaires eh oui je tricotais énormément donc comme toi je cherchais aà moins fatiguer mais maintenant même ces aiguilles là me provoquent trop de douleurs !!!!ma bibiche étant quasiment tjrs là où je suis et étant moins souvent au jardin , elle a moins l'occasion de gratter!!! je ne te précise pas la vitesse où le trou s'agrandit quand elle s'y met avec ses grosses papattes palmées !!!bonne journée avec ce beau soleil .

----------


## vahick

alors isa as - tu réussi àun peu récupérer ? j'espère que tt va le mieux possible . bises

----------


## vahick

pas de nouvelles " bonnes nouvelles " ou au contraire plein de soucis !!!!j'espère que tte la maisonnée va bien . bises les filles et caresses aux poilus

----------


## catis

je ne suis en" repos"qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui...mais je me lève juste alors oui,je pense vite récupérer...
En fait j’étais malade et sans doute depuis longtemps,bien 15 jours trois semaines,fatiguée,flagada,qui s'est terminé cette semaine(vendredi)par une diarrhée cataclysmique,du coup j'ai pris  des antibio et je pète la forme,enfin,façon de parler,vu comme j'étais crevée,je dois remonter la pente,mais ça va vraiment mieux.
Tana va super bien,son traitement pour la pancreatite et l'insuffisance hépatique doit être efficace ,elle ne pense plus qu'à bouffer...et elle adore ses croquettes I/D,tant mieux ,parce-que lui dépiauter du poulet tous les jours,ça commence à bien faire..
Quant à Calya,et bien on lui a aussi fait une prise de sang complète,juste pour voir,malgré sa bonne forme,mais vu son âge,c’était à faire,et bingo!!!on tombe sur un tout début d'insuffisance rénale,mais tout début!!!La veto est super contente,elle a rarement l'occasion d'agir si tôt,les chiens arrivent trop tard et avec des signes,et là rien,juste le début.Du coup croquettes K/D et un traitement qui coute 75 euros par mois.
Entre les croquettes et les traitement des deux chiennes,on est à 380 euros par mois,quand je dis que je ne veux plus de bête...Bon ,actuellement on a de quoi payer,je fais un gros remplacement,mais si c'etait arrivé il y a deux ans,j'aurais jamais pu les soigner,en plus c'est à vie..;Bon les chiennes ne sont pas jeunes;j'espère juste ne pas retomber en galère financière le remplacement terminé...
Sinon,j'ai une patiente qui est en soins palliatifs,je lui ai promis de m'occuper de sa chatte si personne ne la veut dans la famille(elle voulait faire eutha sa chatte pour l'incinérer et la mettre dans sa tombe,mes veto ont refusé)du coup shiva est chez mon père depuis samedi.Je vous mettrais des photos,une suoerbe siamoise racée(bon,un peu croisée,il y a le bout des pattes blancs,et une tache sur le nez)elle est encore super craintive mais elle est venue dire bonjours hier soir à mon père et une copine venue manger avec lui...ça va mieux...Voilà un placement dont je suis plus qu'heureuse.
Bon,c'est une semaine de discussions en une mais quand je bosse,je bosse,là je file aux champignons...
bisous,isa.

----------


## vahick

ah !heureuse de ttes ces bonnes nouvelles qui atténuent un peu les moins bonnes super pour ces 2" petites " vieilles d'avoir des momans si attentives . profite de ton repos isa même si tu ne sais pas vraiment t'arrêter ce n'est pas le même rythme .iska est tjrs aussi gentille , je dis souvent que j'aurai eu vraiment bcp de chance avec ttes mes loulouttes plus sympa les unes que les autres au club toutous elle a tjrs plusieurs personnes prêtes à la faire " travailler" et elle est si heureuse. de retrouver les copains et copines pour un bon défoulement après le " travail ". bonne récolte avec cette météo les champignons doivent abonder et le grand ciel bleu de ce matin est bien agréable . bises et grosses papouilles à la " ménagerie ::::

----------


## catis

quelques cèpes(4 petits)c'est tout...mais moins que rien...
Sinon, shiva est venue jouer avec le lacet de mon père ce matin,se rouler par terre,le mordiller,ça y est elle a compris que la galère est finie...elle a dû avoir bien peur,sans savoir ce qu'elle allait devenir cette petite chatte,que du bonheur.

----------


## manou 85

Ton papa aussi, il aime les poilus ?

reposes toi bien avec ta bande de zouaves !! doivent être contents de t'avoir auprès d'eux !!

----------


## vahick

et voilà une adoption réussie une vieille dame et un papa heureux sans oublier la jolie minette et l'actrice de ce bonheur . bravo isa bises

----------


## catis

la maitresse de shiva est jeune,la cinquantaine,elle a un cancer généralisé et est en fin de vie,elle ne sais même pas que j'ai récupéré shiva et qu'elle est chez mon père,elle est comateuse...C'est triste,c'est pour ça que je suis contente pour la puce,elle etait trop stressée.
Sinon,oui,mon père adore les poilus,chiens et chats...

----------


## vahick

alors les filles que pensez - vous de cet été qui ne finit pas ?iska a super bien 'travaillé " au club toutous mais il ne faut pas que la leçon dure trop longtemps !!!je suis rentrée pour faire le rappel pas de problème trop heureuse que sa maitresse l'appelle une " fusée " !!! bonne soirée . bises

----------


## catis

pauvre malheureuse,obligée de bosser...pas de pitié pour ta jeunette.
Bon,ici WE sur les marchés,et dés qu'on a 1 h de "libre" on fonce ramasser les escargots,j'ai ramassé deux heures aujourd'hui,mais il y en a tant,on n'y arrivera jamais...ce ne serais pas la première fois,il y a deux ans j'ai perdu plein d'escargots pas ramassés à temps...enfin,on fait ce qu'on peut...
bises,isa.

----------


## vahick

eh bien si tu voyais la joie que ma louloutte manisfeste en arrivant au club tu changerai sûrement d'avis pour elle c'est un jeu qui dure un petit 1/4 d'heure . quand je l'emmène qqle part elle est tjrs craintive la queue entre les pattes alors que son attitude est manifestement de la joie , le panache battant l'air quand elle se déplace au club  elle y est heureuse mais je fais très attention qu'elle ne soit pas " bousculée " par de trop grandes exigences , tu sais bien que mon éducation repose sur la récompense je me suis d'ailleurs prise de bec quand on a parlé de collier à pointes , quelle horreur !!!!!ma bibiche m'écoute parce qu'elle m'aime , en aucun cas parce que je luii fait du mal pour obtenir son obéissance !!!!je ne dresse pas mes chiennes , je les ai tjrs "EDUQUEES"pour que nous vivons en harmonie !!!! voilà mais bien sûr tu ne peux pas en juger isa puisque tu ne connais tjrs pas ma dernière compagne qui est tt spécialement douce et obéissante !!! bon courage pour tes bêtes baveuses  moi ce sont des chataîgnes que je suis allée ramasser cuites avec un potimarron !!hum un délice !!!bisous

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !! 

grand bleu et grande chaleur mais l'ensoleillement n'est quand même pas le même. Beaucoup de monde sur la plage, hier.
Aujourd'hui temps bien gris mais encore lourd on verra bien.
POur l'éducation moi aussi je fonctionne à la récompense car je ne pense pas que les rapports de force avec des grands formats soit une bonne solution.
Par contre, je reconnais que pour mes "pousse aux crimes" à mon grand regret ils réagissent mieux si je les "hurlent" ma voix normale les fait se marrer.

----------


## vahick

bien sûr je reconnais que mes léonbergs sont très receptives à la méthode douce cherchant à satisfaire leur "maîtresse"ça m'est arrivé bien sûr d'élever la voix mais je le regrette vite car iska est craintive et finirai par faire des bêtises par peur !!!!en plus soyons réaliste ma grande sauterelle est nettement plus forte que moi il faut donc mieux avoir sa " complicité" que de l'affronter !!!ma mère a eu un fox à poils durs et avec ce genre de "garnement " tjrs à la recherche d'une bêtise  comme tes poilus manou ça m'est arrivé bien souvent de me fâcher très fort mais il s'en foutait royalement , reprenant la même bêtise là où je l'avais interrompu !!!ce matin le ciel etait gris mais ça a l'air de se lever . bonne journée les filles

----------


## manou 85

Les molosses sont bien plus facile.
Bon, d'un autre côté quand tu  prend un terrier tu vois à koi t'attendre. M'était déjà fait la main avec mes teckels à poils longs. Un Roméo un dominant jusqu'auboutiste à fond.....des ruses de sioux pour nous filouter. et pis l'autre la Tic Tac  de sa maman un pot de glue qui était scotchée à mes basques !! bref un amourc'était un arlequin à poils longs une bonne nounou pour mes fils.

----------


## vahick

en fin de compte quelle que soit la vie de nos poilus il y a tjrs le souvenir de leurs filouteries mais surtout de leur amour et ttes ces traces sont indélébiles . énorme surprise ce matin ma fille ainée avec ma petite - fille et goanag la golden de ma petite - fille qui est devenue une merveilleuse étoile . instit ds le vald'oise je ne les vois pas très souvent mais mon proche anniversaire regroupe ma smala c'est chouette iska était elle aussi comblée d'avoir une copine pour jouer !!!bises

----------


## manou 85

Très bonne nouvelle et une bonne surprise !
Profites bien de leur présence, cela fait de doux souvenir pour l'hiver qui s'annonce.
J'ai fait ma pré-visite pour l'adoption d'un chiot x teckel chez d'anciens collègues, je suis rentrée à deux heures du matin !! soirée rigolade, commérages bref un bon moment. et l'adoption se fera dimanche Yes.

----------


## vahick

voilà une bonne nouvelle aussi tu auras de quoi occuper tes journées d'hiver à surveiller ton petit loulou !!!autre bonne nouvelle qui bien sûr n'a d'intérêt que pour moi la semaine prochaine c'est mon fils avec sa compagne et mon petit- fils que je n'ai pas vu depuis un an qui seront à bénodet bon bien sûr je ne les ai pas ts ensemble mais tt dépens bien sûr de leurs activités .j'ai qd même la chace d'avoir ma plus jeune pas trop loin et elle est super mignonne avec sa vieille maman !!!bonne soirée

----------


## manou 85

Cela fait un bail que je n'ai pas eu tout le monde rassemblé mais vu l'ambiance  j'aime mieux les avoir en petit comité on en profite plus.
Mon fils qui vit à 18 km est au Mexique. rien de bien original mais il fait beau et les petites profitent de leurs deux parents.

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles!

J'ai lu le post depuis mi septembre : plus d'alertes...
Je vois que chez Isa et Cat l'élevage va s'étendre ! Si vous compter élever des cafards vous ne me verrez pas en 2015!! 
Qu'est devenue la familles chats et chatons déposés à la mairie ?
La courge est impressionnante mais 30 kg de courge faut trouver les acheteurs!!
Bisous Tyson Vahick et manou, je ne lâche pas le post et ne suis pas une pro du bavardage quotidien mais mais mon coeur est avec vous et je suis toujours même avec des espacements lespérigrinations humaines et bestiales...
Bises à toutes et tous

----------


## catis

pas de cafards,des vers de farine et des gillons,enfin,j'aime pas les cafards...phobie...remarque ,si je les bouffe,ça me passera peut-être?
les deux chatonnes de la mairie sont placées chez des amis,deux voisins,donc les deux sœurs pourrons se retrouver.Les deux mâles,pas encore,je vais galérer...j'ai une piste,mais pour dans 15 jours cause vacances,j'espère donc...voilà,,bon ,je file ramasser des cagouilles...avec ma troupe,cath et des copines...ça va donner..

----------


## vahick

alors manou tu as ton nouveau petit poilu ? quel accueil de tes " chenapans ? raconte !!!

----------


## manou 85

ah que non ! le petit c teckel est pour mes amis chez ki j'ai fait la pré-visite. je suis complète ! entre mes deux monstres et le Skip qui me suit comme so ombre car il veut manger : ah le changement d'heure lui réussit pas ou veut pas y penser;
Morose journée mon mari aurait eu 68 ans aujourd'hui !!  il a pas vu ses fils se marier, n'a pas connu ses petits enfants  bref noir c 'est noir !!

----------


## vahick

ah j'avais mal compris  je croyais que cette pré- visite était pour toi ? désolée que tu sois dans les mauvais souvenirset d'autant plus que pour moi c'est un peu "euphorique" avec mes deux grands dans les environs plus la promesse d'une super- surprise le 8 préparée par la plus jeune je ne sais pas du tout si les 4 y participent !!!je sais seulement que je dois préparer un sac pour 1 ou 2 nuits si je me plais et ce qui est super c'est que  ma bibiche sera de la fête !!!je vous raconterai .aller manou tu as de gentilles petites- filles qui comptent sur ta bonne humeur . bises

----------


## manou 85

Oaushhh  Yvette part à l'aventure avec son ange gardien ! c'est génial  !!

Ce sont pas de mauvais souvenirs ! j'en suis nostalgique ! j'ai été heureuse trente deux ans. tout le monde n'a pas eu cette chance mais pour moi stopper trop vite. Je suis morose pas triste mais je garde le sourire. C'est une politesse me disait ma maman  !
Alors tu cherches ou ils vont te mener ???

----------


## catis

bon,ma semaine de boulot dingues  se termine,la semaine prochaine,ramassage d'escargots et pour changer,ramassage d'escargots jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive!!!des escargots bien entendu...
Bon,j'ai placé mes deux chatons restants,ils partent vendredi prochain,je ne sais pas quoi faire de la mère ,stérilisée,mais mauvaise comme une teigne,la relacher sur place!,je voudrais faire un accueil de chats libres autour des escargots,mais il y a de la barrière à faire...et pas le temps...
Sinon,cette semaine lula est allée se faire vaccinée,et elle a un gros souffle au coeur la mémère...sans signe donc on surveille,si elle tousse,hop direction veto...et leo va très bien,la veto etait heureuse de le revoir,donc vaccins aussi...

----------


## manou 85

allez un p'tit tour chez l'homme en vert et c'est reparti !!  

Je fais les vaccins tous les deux ans car Jules me fait de grosses réactions comme il a douze ans......il est immunisé quand même.
tu vas rigoler j'ai commandé de la crème anti rides  la abve d'escargot CQFD !!

----------


## catis

viens plutôt nous voir Manou,on te file un gros gris,tu lui caresse le pied,il bave ,et tu te le passe direct sur les rides,c'est bien mieux,du producteur au consommateur,il n'y a que ça de vrai.

----------


## vahick

pour iska aussi une piqure aux alentours du 15 -11 , un courrier du cabinet véto me le rappelle mais bien sûr je n'avais pas oublié et de ttes façons j'avais programmé une visite véto  iska a souvent le nez qui coule .magnifique journée le grand bleu avec un peu de vent on se serait cru au mois d'août .les escargots ne se cachent pas quand le temps est sec isa ? bonne soirée . bises

----------


## tyzon

salut tout le monde, y'avait bien longtemps !!!!
je pense à vous, pas d'inquiètude, je rentre d'une semaine de vacance sur Yeu pour trouver l'ordi en panne de carte réseau... j'adore les retour de vacances  

 Sur la cote sauvage...
ma belle Princesse en pleine forme !!
Capitaine... tout triste lors du départ...
Rex qui veut manger l'appareil photo...
Holly la Pestouille !! toujours aussi chipie
Et Petit Théo... mon amour de poilu !
qui s'installe bien au chaud contre Samba... qui deteste etre collée a un autre chien... bein là, elle a pas bougé !!! faut dire que petit théo a fait patte de velours... trop mimi...
en promenade ! tout le monde suit à son rythme !!
toujours le premier sur tous les fronts...
Rexou et les razmotts...
a l'affut d'un lapin (d'ou la laisse pour Holly... qui devient subitement sourde au rappel !!)
et une dernière.... avant le retour dans le quotidien !!

 

grosses léchouilles

----------


## Yummy63

Ça s'appelle des vacances de rêve

----------


## vahick

super ces vacances avec tous tes poilus ils doivent être heureux ceux d'yeu de retrouver leur maitresse . moi zossi des problèmes d'ordi voilà que les mails n'arrivent plus et ajouté à un vilain virus intestinal qui s'est aussi attaqué à une de mes petites - filles !!!!ça met de bonne humeur et d'autant plus que je devais retrouver une partie de ma smala ce midi à la crêperie !!!!d'éçue bien sûr je ne les vois pas si souvent !!!bonne journée les filles

----------


## manou 85

Des photos de rêve, tous ses poilus en balade peinard dans la lande. Pauvre lapin il a échappé à Holly  ah le teckel et la chasse !!!  
Suis allée voir mon p'tit bout qui est depuis trois jours dans sa nouvelle famille...l'a un œil blanc de crapule mais là il fait le gentil.............
Je file chez l'ophtalmo car j'ai des flach fluos dans l'œil droit..j'ai réussi à avoir un RV assez vite 3 jours j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave. J'ai lu que c'était du au vieillissement  oups !!! 
Pas de chance pour ton virus prend soin de toi Yvette.
Biz les filles !!

----------


## catis

vahick,contre les virus,tous les virus,prendre de l'huile essentielle de ravintasara:
"L'huile essentielle extraite des feuilles des camphriers acclimatés à Madagascar est le “_ravintsara_”, considéré en aromathérapie comme un antiviral majeur et comme un excellent immunostimulant et antidépresseur,"
Toujours en avoir chez soi l'hiver,avec elle jamais de grippe,ni aucun virus,c'est le seul véritable antiviral  naturel super bien supporté par tout le monde,pas d'effet indésirable,c'est juste mauvais à avaler,ou alors avec une tisane,quelques gouttes dedans(en curatif il faut l'avaler)ou sur la peau en massage,quelques gouttes aux poignets(en préventif)
actuellement je prends trois gouttes sous la langue le soir et je me met quelques gouttes sous les pieds le soir après ma douche...tous les jours..
armance doit se souvenir d'une super attaque virale sur moi  un vendredi soir ,avec fièvre,frissons,plus de 40 de température,le lendemain j'etais à mon marché de noel avec elle,je n'aurais jamais cru pouvoir...et pourtant...bon,bien fatiguée,mais debout...et bien ravintsara!!!ahah!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,mimi tes loulou ma tyson,je suis heureuse de voir samba,j'espère avoir rapidemment un mobil home pour recevoir les copines avec chien chien nombreux...

----------


## manou 85

j'en ai de cette HE   !je vais en prendre après la douche !! 
BOn retour maison RAs ah si 79 euros en moins !! 
Pas grave  !! 
bonne soirée les filles !

----------


## vahick

merci je suppose que l'on trouve cette huile miraculeuse en pharmacie ou alors en magasin de plantes ?pour l'instant régime et sme..a et repos !!!!j'espère que ma louloutte ne va pas être contaminée !!!je vais mettre en route la soupe de carottes !!!!au fait manou j'ai signalé à l'ophtalmo ces flashs que j'ai il ne semble pas que ça l'ai "inquiété "!!!tu me diras ce que le tien t'a dit !!!mais pas par mall mon ordi je ne sais pas pourquoi ne les reçoit plus !!!ah !!!tu as répondu pdt que j'écrivais . merci  manou

----------


## manou 85

IL m'a parlé de causes probables : fatigue, poussée diabète et hyper tension que j'ai pas sinon moins d'écran  'oups !!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir les filles me voilà ( je crois que je suis la doyenne ) avec un âge qui commence par 8.....ça commence à compter !!!ce WE une surprise de ma plus jeune fille m'attend à douarnenez et avec ma louloutte !!!je vous raconterai !!!bises

----------


## catis

8,c'est octo ça...tana te bat,12 ans pour un leo ça doit bien passer 10 ou 12...
comprenne qui voudra ,gros bisous not  mamie,cath et isa.

----------


## tyzon

salut tout le monde !! Môman a rallumé le feu et attend le depanneur chaudière ! elle pense que le circulateur est bloqué par le tartre mais comme le mec, y vient, elle ose pas y toucher !! 
Ca a été une belle réunion de toutou sur le caillou ! Môman a eu une grosse pensée pour moi sur la côte sauvage, nul doute que j'aurais été au coté du Captain !! je courrais aussi vite que lui ! 
Bon, premières gelées en Loir et cher sur le matin, rien de bien méchant ! on gratte juste un peu la voiture... Et vi, y'a bien un garage mais en ce moment il est plein de bois qu'il faut que môman coupe à la tronçonneuse... quand ca sera rangé... la voiture réintegrera sa chambre !! 
bonne journée à toutes, je vous fais des grosses léchouilles !

----------


## manou 85

Coucou Tyti.
Eh oui le froid nous tombe dessus, as trop tôt mais va falloir si faire.
Le froid a fatigué ma batterie (qui n'a pas un an) sic  donc changement standard en esperant que ce ne soit pas l'alternateur.
Toujours la galère avec les oreilles de Skipper ! bref le quotidien !! 
biz les filles !!

----------


## vahick

sacrément étonnée d'entendre parler de gel !!!!ici 14°on en est loin même si les giboulées qui de temps en temps envahissent le ciel bleu sont froides !!!papouilles à ts vos poilus et bises pour vous les filles

----------


## vahick

eh bien ça y est fabuleuse surprise !!! une vingtaine d'amis et famille venus certains de loin pour me souhaiter mon anniversaire , des cadeaux,des fleurs , des sous !!!inoubliable .seul hic !!!une chute provoquée par ma louloutte mais bon une main et un genou "couronnés" rien de cassé c'est le principal !!!elle aussi en a bien profité avec la 4 pattes d'une de mes filles !!!maintenant il faut récupérer ces deux jours pleins d'émotions !!!

----------


## manou 85

C'est toujours de bons moments ! mais bien fatiguant cette agitation !! 

Soigne toi bien mamy gym !! tu as essayé koi le salto ???   en homéo il y a les doses d'arnica en 7 ch toutes les trois heures pour diminuer les hématomes.
j'en ai pris quand j'ai fait une voltige : mon cher et tendre ayant fait le carrelage dans la pièce de vie avait simplement omis de visser l'escalier.......;je suis montée mettre la chaine HIFI et patatrac la manou et l'escalier ont chu !!!!bon la dame jeanne montée en lampe n'y a pas résistée et des bleus partout.
Mon mari rentre de sa sortie vélo il s'est jsute étonnée de voir l'escalier dehors......deux jours plus tard j'étais encore en état de choc et faisait des choses bizarres donc scanner..........

----------


## catis

ah,voilà les explications...
je blague,tu semble bien remise manou.Par contre c'est qui qui est tombé,c'est toi vahick ou c'est un de tes invités surprise?
Bon,je commence ma semaine par une visite chez l’étiopathe,je ne tenait plus debout à cause de mon mal de partout...Bien entendu,ce soir c'est encore pire;pourvut que ça aille mieux demain...
Bon,ils sont mignons tes loulous ma tyson,mais je voudrais bien les voir en vrai,je sais ,pas facile,mais bon...en poussant les murs on devrait y arriver...

----------


## vahick

oui oui c'est moi qui ait " chuté " !!!iska a fait un bond en avant pour rejoindre sa petite copine , je l'avais mise en laisse ce qui est inhabituel car jusques - là elle ne me quittait pas d'une semelle mais la veille elle était partie de l'endroit où nous étions en pleine nuit je n'avais donc pas envie qu'elle réitère sa " fugue " incompréhensible , j'étais aussi sûrement fatiguée ,elle m'a fait perdre l'équilibre et je me suis étalée !!!mais pas trop de bobos , un peu mal partout mais ça va passer !!!en tous cas je ne suis pas prête d'oublier la super- surprise de ma si gentille fille quel bonheur de retrouver plein de vieux amis chaleureux j'espère que ta séance d'étiopathie t'a soulagée isa .merci manou . bises à toutes . bonne journée

----------


## catis

comme ici c'est mou,j'ai créé une nouvelle discussion sur l'association vlaleloula...si ça vous tente de suivre,j'espère vous faire encore rigoler...
http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...etagne-126550/

----------


## vahick

ok mais on y va comment  sur vlaleloula ?tu crois que ça va les rendre bavardes les copines ? en ce moment je me sens " muselée" j'ai changé d'opérateur et ils ne sont pas fichus de faire fonctionner ma boîte - mails ma louloutte a super bien" travaillé" au club toutous spectaculaire le " rappel" quand elle voit que c'est sa moman qui est au bout du champ !!!

----------


## catis

tu clique sur la ligne rouge sous mon dernier message et hop tu arrive sur le post de vlaleloula.

----------


## armance

Coucou les filles

 Que de chutes!! 
Des news de Manou qui devait passer un scan et se sentait toute zarbi ?
Bisous

----------


## manou 85

Non ! c'est une anecdote que je racontais !! 
tout est en place enfin en apparence !!!

----------


## catis

ah bon!on est rassurées!!!

----------


## manou 85



----------


## armance

Des news de la tribu ? Chez moi c'est tout blanc et Lulu s'éclate dans la neige !
bisous

----------


## vahick

eh bien ici avec10° la neige est bien loin !!!!

----------


## armance

Lulu et mon jardin hier !

----------


## catis

ce matin il y avait  plein de crapauds en vadrouille sous la pluie,à 5h du mat,pour vous dire comme il fait froid...obligée de faire du slalom l'isa,dur dur le matin pas bien réveillée...je n'ai pas hâte de voir la neige,vu comme je bosse,avec neige ce serait l'enfer...pourtant Tana adore la neige et j'aimerais bien qu'il y en ai,je me dis qu'à son âge ce serait le dernière...et peut-être pas,mais bon,12 ans passés quand même depuis le 2 octobre...n'y pensons pas..;
Sinon,Leo était en train de se fritter avec Mam,ma pensionnaire libre du labo,quel emmerdeur celui -là,il ne peux pas la laisser tranquille et venir à la maison...quand je vais lâcher les 15 autres on va bien voir s'il va venir s'y frotter...

----------


## vahick

ah oui là ça sera une "armée" liguée contre ce pépère !!!ici ça fait 2ou 3 ans qu'il n'y a pas eu le moindre flocon sans penser aux difficultés de circulation les paysages enneigés sont irréels de beauté . dans une autre vie je m'en suis régalée en skiant dans le Jura !!!bonne journée à ttes

----------


## vahick

un peu "impressionnée"par ce lourd silence je viens quand même vous souhaiter à tous 2et4 pattes une merveilleuse année ,sans souci majeur ,avec plein de calins

----------


## armance

Gros bisous à tous !!

----------


## catis

joyeux noël les filles;Ah bon,c'est passé,j'avais pas vu...
j'ai un jour de repos lundi,je serais plus expansive...

----------


## vahick

eh bien pas bavardes les copines !!!manou , mlchele ,tyson etc...........que devenez vous ? perdues sous la neige armance une de mes petite- filles est dans ta montagne pour skier qu'est- ce que le père noêl a apporté à vos poilus outre un gros calin ? ça serait super d'avoir de vos nouvelles . bien sûr cathy et isa bossent bcp en ces périodes de fêtes ; allez finissez bien l'année bises à la ronde

----------


## catis

Aujourd'hui j'ai exceptionnellement un jour de repos.
Comme on a filoute en garde,et qu'elle est infernale(on l'a mise en cage dans la maison pour éviter qu'elle casse tout.)Il est partis il y a 5 jours et ça s'est globalement bien passé.Mais depuis hier c'est abominable...je me suis levée  une première fois ce matin,la nuit(et il caille dru ici aussi)pour tour pipi de fifi.Une deuxième pour rien;la troisième fois j'ai ouvert la cage et laissé dans la maison,mais la porte etait mal fermée et elle se tire,je part en courant derrière,en chemise de nuit et rien d'autre,autant vous dire qu'avant le bas de ma route je remontais vu la température;
Là un film a été raté,moi,en chemise de nuit en train de courir la nuit dehors par moins 5 degrés,pas mal,ça aurait fait le buzz,je vous le dis...
Donc je râle,je m'habille et je file au champ ou je rattache fifi..mais la 205 est là et je pense que Cédric est rentré,c'est pour ça qu'elle est si énervée...je l'ai ramenée à la maison,le temps qu'il se lève et vienne la chercher,pas question de la laisser dehors par ce temps...voilà les news mouvementées...

----------


## vahick

juste une question en souriant à l'image d'isa en nuisette !!!qui est filoute ?

----------


## armance

hihi mais où sont les paparazzi ? Une photo d' Isa en nuisette par ces températures frisquettes!!

Ici 20 cm de neige journée éblouissante et ce soir quelques flocons et -5°c voire -11 cette nuit !
Vous enverrai des photos!

bisous les filles et j'espère que Cédric aura récupéré son filou de chien!
Bises à cat et fanclub!

----------


## catis

et oui,c'est la chienne à Cedric,qui habite dans le champ de nos cagouilles..;
Elle etait heureuse,mais heureuse de le revoir,et oui,une semaine en cage,dur pour un chien sauvage..;en fait elle a roupillé tout le temps..;
je n'ai pas fait le buzz,personne ne m'a filmé à poils sous ma chemise de nuit en train de cavaler derrière une filoute par - 5 degrés..;dommage pour vous...gros bisous les filles...on attends les photos d'armance..;

----------


## michele

Bonjour les filles
Désolée mais rescue merdouille je ne reçois plus les alertes et faut dire qu'avec mon asso g plus beaucoup de temps libre !! mais contente ..première année 50 chiens de sauvés et adoptés  :Big Grin:  Juste un retour mais de nouveau adoptée  :Smile: 
ici aussi on se caille bien !! g bossé à Noel et rebelote ce soir et demain ..pour le même prix bien sur !! je reviendrai lire .. car là je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps ..juste vu qu'Isa se balade la nuit cul nu !!  je vous embrasse toutes bien forts et bonne fin d'année avec un joyeux rêveillon .. une tite pensée pour ceux qui bossent hein  :Smile:  BISOUSSSSSS

----------


## vahick

merci michèle et bravo pour le placement de ts ces poilus abandonnés qui ont retrouvés les calins . bon courage tu bosses dans quoi ? grosses bises et bonne année .

----------


## catis

en parlant de cul nu la nuit(ce qui est vrai) je vous souhaite à tous et toutes un "BON CUL D'L'AN",expression de la loire qui veut tout dire.

----------


## michele

Meilleurs Voeux à vous toutes les filles ...un bonne santé surtout ..le reste on fera avec  :Big Grin: 
pas eu de bon cul d'l'an Catis ... merde alors !!
Vahic pas grand chose d'intéressant mais pas le choix ..ici et mon age .. 57 ce mois ci  :Frown:  Aide à domicile , je vais faire ptit dej , repas midi et soir chez une mamie alitée de 90 ans !!
Ex colons ,fille de colon et femme de colon à Madagascar... ça veut tout dire je pense  :Frown: 
mais pas trop le choix .. g en plus une sciatique depuis deux ans .. donc pas mal de choses
impossible pour moi ! il faut que je prenne le temps de me faire opérer (kiste entre les vertêbres qui coince le nerf  :Frown:  mais pas simple avec ma meute ..5 chiens et un Roumain en FA !
là je vais refaire la pièce où dorment mes chiens en FA ... que ce soit plus pratique à entretenir
et surtout que les chiots ne puissent plus gratter les murs  :Frown:  je récupère souvent des mamans Réunionnaise avec leurs ptiots ..je m'éclate  :Big Grin: 

Gros bisous à toutes

PS .. je ne reçois toujours pas les alertes ..je ne comprend pas !!

----------


## vahick

bon courage et meilleurs voeux  michèle j'espère que tu arrivera à résoudre ton problème de sciatique que je connais si bien !!!!tu es encore jeune ça vaut le coup de te faire opérer pour continuer à t'occuper de la mamie et de ta " ménagerie " caresses aux poilus

----------


## tyzon

Salut tout le monde !! bonne année et bonne santé à tous les poilus de la terre et à ceux qui les protègent... ce qui est le cas, je crois, de tout le monde ici !! 
boulot la semaine de noël (tu te sens moins seule ma Mimi ???), les ardennes la semaine d'après avec les 3 poilus pour revoir papounet et les frangines ! On a eu droit à quelques flocons, histoire de dire qu'on a vu la neige un p'tit peu ! Retour boulot dès samedi sur les chapeaux de roues... en fait, le quotidien d'un métroboulotdodo.... 
Isa le cul à l'air en train de battre la campagne... tiens tiens tiens, ca me rappelle une Jaspée, le cul nu, en train de ramener des chevaux battant la campagne ça f'ra 2 ans en février... ... et dans le même coin !! se sont donnés le mot pour nous faire attraper la crève ces charmantes bêêêêêêtes 
Ici, on se souvient de la chanson de Delpech... bein, elle a pas changée !!! peu de gelée, beaucoup de brouillard et de la merdasse partout dans les chemins ! j'en arrive même à me demander si j'ai eu une voiture rouge un jour... 
En ce qui concerne les toutous... tout le monde va bien ! Samba commence à yoyoter un poil... je pense qu'elle n'y voit plus très bien donc elle est plus collante que jamais ! Rexounet s'est découvert une nouvelle maîtresse.. Moi ! du coup, il ne me lache plus d'une semelle non plus... Reste Capinou qui regarde tout ca d'un oeil goguenard et profite qu'il est le plus rapide pour rappliquer le premier pour le calin 
Je vais poser une semaine de vacance fin février... ou vais je aller faire un tour ??? je me demande !! 
Gros bisous mes chéries !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## catis

Chihuahua 			 			 				 			 			 			 			  			 				 				FonctionIndépendantMessages1Date d'inscriptionjanvier 2015 				 				 				 					     				
 							Coucou à tous,
Tout d'abord longue vie à l'association VLALELOULA !!!
Et voici une photo de Vanda dans le chariot de Shouki !!!
Bon elle a pas l'air très à l'aise mais elle s'habitue.
Paralysée des 4 pattes depuis 3 semaines suite à une embolie fibro  myalgique, on a eu différents pronostics, du plus sombre à un peu plus  optimiste (70% chance qu'elle remarche)
Elle amorce des pas et grâce à ce chariot je suis sûre qu'elle va progresser encore
Alors un grand merci pour elle!!
Et je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution.  

 			 			 				 				       et voilà le chariot de shouki parti aider une vanda!!!

----------


## armance

super !! c'est bien que ça tourne et ce chariot avait porté chance à shouki alors belle Vanda en route!!
bises

----------


## catis

Bon,chelsea est malade depuis ce matin,diarrhée,puis sang,vomissement de tout ce qu'elle avale,donc veto,elle a eu une injection d'un antispasmodique,puis un anti vomissements suivit d'un pansement gastrique quelques minutes après,trois fois par jour.Elle a gardé son traitement ce soir et a bu quelques  lampées.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a,une gastro?il va falloir la surveiller de prés et l'emmener si son état se dégrade,mais je bosse toute la journée demain sans rentrer et cath a ses livraisons...j'espère que ça va aller.
Je suis inquiète.
voilà
Sinon j'ai fait une demande de covoit pour un chariot roulant pour tana qui est dans les vosges,et oui,elle aussi elle baisse...
bises,isa.

----------


## Moumoune83

Mince ! Chelsea .... accroches toi ! On prend soin de toi ! 
J'espère qu'on pourra t'approcher le charriot, il faut soulager Tana.... Pas facile de les voir vieillir !

----------


## Coline54

Isa mets le lien de ton covoit sur mon mur fb stp, j'ai des vosgiens dans mes contacts.... on ne sait jamais
J'espère que ça va aller pour Chelsea

----------


## vahick

Bien tristes nouvelles  pas drôle de vieillir pour nos poilus comme pour nous . iska qui est pourtant bien jeune n'a pas la grande forme , je lui soigne ses otites , elle mange un peu mais pas assez pour se "remplumer " quand à sa moman elle a maintenant le droit au stationnement handicapée et carte d'invalidité de 80% ça non plus ça ne donne pas le moral .pm visite aux nouveaux -nés superbes petites boules de poils de + de 3kgs . voilà ttes les nouvelles . bon courage gentille chelsea j'espère que le chariot permettra à tana de continuer à se déplacer . bises et caresses

----------


## vahick

comment va chelsea?

----------


## catis

tana a 12 ans depuis le 1er octobre,pas jeune la fille,normal qu'elle commence à fléchir,le chariot l'aidera je pense...
Et chelsea va beaucoup mieux,plus de vomissement,elle réclame à manger,mais niet avant demain,elle fait la gueule...et cath l'empêche de se bourrer de crottin en balade(sans doute la cause de ses problèmes)demain reprise d'une alimentation légère,on la soigne bien notre petiote.Les autres aussi...
Pour les otites tu lui met quoi à Siska?de l'orydermil?ça fonctionne bien...à condition d'en mettre tous les jours pendant 15 jours,puis de passer à tous les deux jours 10 jours,puis tous les trois jours 10 jours,puis une fois par semaine en systématique.

----------


## Moumoune83

L'oridermyl fonctionne moins bien chez moi, on détourne un truc pour chat  (advocate ) dont on met juste une goutte par semaine dans chaque oreille, 3 semaines .... nickel ! ce qui n'empêche pas de nettoyer ....
sur les conseils de ma véto, bien sûr !

----------


## vahick

moi c'est aurizon que je lui mets et tellement désolée de la voir sans appétit malgré tt ce que j'ai pu imaginer ce soir j'ai complètement supprimé les croquettes , je lui ai mis in peu de boîte , un peu de viande hachée cuite dans de la graisse de canard et du riz à l'eau et ma foi elle a mangé 360gr mais ce n'est pas gagné si ça se trouve elle n'en voudra plus demain !!!!ça fait mal de lui sentir les os !!!!hier elle avait un peu mangé en lui émiettant un oeuf dur et pour compléter les nouvelles j'ai de la bronchite super avec les poumons en vrac !!!et chantons " ça ira mieux demain !!!!! bises. Contente que la gentille chelsea aille mieux

----------


## catis

chelsea va bien mieux,c'est calya qui ne va pas bien,abattue,ne mange pas,température 39°3,sans doute la même cochonnerie...Décidément...
Et le WE.
On a des veto disponibles le WE,ma veto est venue en début d'après midi pour tosca,une chèvre pas bien du tout,avec des frissons et qui refuse de manger:grosse infection pulmonaire,donc piqûres...A ce moment là Calya allais plutôt bien...fait chie****ces bestioles.
là...
bon,demain la quille,supppppeeeer...;

----------


## armance

Et beh la bretagne que se pasa ? Des mauvais virus canins et caprins ?

Et Caliya il va lui falloir un chariot pour marcher?

Et Iska ? Pourquoi elle ne mange pas cette jeune louloute?
Bon les filles je pense à vous pour les photos de neige ça suivra plus tard mais c'est du boulot si on veut sortir de chez soi faut de l'huile de coude!!
bisous et j'espère que les choses vont se rétablir.
Loula se fait bien dans sa nouvelle tribu? Et Léo?

----------


## catis

Bon,chelsea va bien mieux,elle est redevenue chieuse,Calya aussi(même traitement que chelsea car même symptomes),quant à tosca la chêvre elle va mieux aussi,les injections d'antibiotiques sont joyeuses à faire;
Voilà.
Le chariot c'est pour tana,pas pour Calya,et il est vers St Die actuellement,j'ai du mal à le rapatrier,il est lourds et encombrant,et surtout pas démontable...et tana en aurait bien besoin,mais bon...on donne du metac*m et de la cortisone...
Voilà,sinon j'ai encore fait castrer un chat de mon site:il est très beau mais très sauvage...je mettrais des photos demain,il est en cage...

----------


## catis

et toi ,vahick,tu va comment?et iska?elle remange?bises à toutes...

----------


## vahick

salut isa merci de prendre de mes nouvelles , je viens justement d'appeler mon médecin pour connaître les résultats de ma prise de sang d'hier , outre mon problème d'infection pulmonaire j'ai une insuffisance rénale , bien sûr tjrs mon diabète tt ça provoque une immense fatigue alors je dors jour et nuit !!!je suis inquiète avev iska qui ne mange pas 100gr par jour quoique je lui mette dans sa gamelle je vais essayer de trouver la force d'aller voir ma véto . en dehors de sa maigreur elle n'a pas l'air malade venant tjrs réclamer un gateau près de l'ordi que je ne donnais plus pour ne pas lui couper l'appétit mais elle ne mange pas plus .tu dois savourer le plaisir d'organiser tes journées comme tu le veux . bises et caresses aux poilus

----------


## armance

zut alors ! Iska et sa maitresse c'est pas la forme! 
A toulouse je connaissais une fille dont le jeune dogue argentin ne mangeait quasi rien... Tout essayé pendant plusieurs mois : réussi à rattraper l'affaire en donnant de la chantilly puis des sardines en boite puis l'appétit est revenu petit à petit...!
donnes des news stp et j'espère que tu vas aller mieux
bises

----------


## catis

zut ma douce,mais que t'arrive t'il?iska ne mange pas car elle te vois malade si ça se trouve?tu sais les chiens sont etonnant parfois...bises...oui,je revit!!!Ma voiture fait un bruit d'enfer,je ne sais même pas si je pourrais aller bosser avec vendredi...

----------


## catis

tout est possible,Monandou sur le même lit que leo!!!patience et amour...
Bon,Monandou est quand même gonflé....
Il n'a plus d'insuline,son gros diabête dû au stresse de sa  fuite(retrouvé après 15 jours)semble se corriger,il est même plutôt  bas,on le surveille de prés...Il est de plus en plus libre,on ne le  surveille pas trop,il peut entrer et sortir à sa guise,on se méfie des  chiens qui pourraient le courser..

----------


## tyzon

waou !! y' a des progrès depuis notre passage, c'est cool !!!

----------


## catis

nous avons emmené tana en urgence chez les veto,elle est passé de debout à couché et de x t°à 41,5 ,en 1 h de temps,donc direction veto,hepatite.Cause inconnue,elle est très fragile de ce coté là,donc perf,douche,cortisone,antibio(plus antibio contre la pyroplasmose au cas ou),perf qui passe dans la glace,à 16 h avait toujours 40.5 degrés,du coup une bonne dose d'AINS,et à 17h30 39°2,yessss,du coup retour maison(il n'y a personne la nuit chez les veto,elle aurait été seule de 18h à 8h,voir 8h30.Je vous dis pas le sourrire quand j'ai dit "on rentre à la maison",du coup elle a mangé une boite chez les veto,s'est mise de bout et direction la voiture,elle etait désespérée là-bas,dans un chenil dehors,au froid...et seule...
à la maison on a cherché la meute et cath qui etait à débroussailler,elle a descendu le chemin pour se montrer et faire la belle,cath n'en revenait pas,on l'a sortie de la voiture en brancards...
Sa fait plaisir,vu son grand âge on se doute bien que on ne va pas sans cesse la sauver,mais bon,pour ce coup là elle a pu rentrer...mais demain retour veto à 9 h pour bilan...mais elle ne restera pas.
Au retour elle a but,uriné,du coup je n'ai pas rebranché la perf...Vraiment je suis contente.
Et de voir son regards quand j'ai dis on rentre à la maison,elle n'y croyais pas...elle avait été tellement mal...petits plaisirs...
Sinon,leo a eu une radio pour une grosse boiterie d'un postérieur,rien...donc metaca*.Lui est moins facile à soigner,il a bouffer l'assistante veto..

----------


## tyzon

ca ressemble curieusement au coup de Trafalgar de mon rexou le coup de tana... ton crottin de cheval doit être plein de pesticide   ! 
Petit Eros a bouffé la véto ?? pas bien mon gros loulou... pour le coup, il a fait comme le rexou !! 
j'espère que tana ira mieux demain !! grosses papouilles aux poilus !

----------


## catis

c'est leo,le chat,qui a mordu la veto,pas Eros,non,trop mimi le pépère...Quant à Tana elle n'a rien dit,trop dans le coltard avec 41.5 de t°,mais dans l'ensemble elle ne dit jamais rien et se laisse soigner;
Là elle va mieux,fatiguée,mais ça va...on la laisse se reposer,pas de balade,juste des petites sorties pipi caca...38 ce soir,alors...

----------


## catis

tana va toujours bien,on ne sais pas trop la cause de sa température,la veto penche pour une très violente douleur(elle a beaucoup d'arthrose).Mais là elle revit...j'ai vraiment cru la perdre.
Sinon,chelsea s'est coincé un baton dans la gueule,machoire du haut,entre deux dents.Et elle avait beau baver,tout tenter,il etait bien accroché.Et aller fouiller dans la gueule d'un rott(bon,ce n'est pas shoukette,mais quand même ça a des dents cette bête là)
Du coup je l'ai laissé tenter tout un moment,puis j'ai voulut regarder,pas facile,j'ai encore un peu attendu,elle a bien vu qu'elle ne pouvait et m'a laissé enfin regarder...je suis allée chercher un manche plastifié(rogne pied chevaux)pour l'entrer dans sa gueule,faire levier et décrocher le bout de bois;Je peux vous dire qu'elle etait heureuse,elle l'a aimée sa maitresse,léchouilles,calins,trop contente...
voilà,on sauve nos bêtes tous les jours...

----------


## catis

voilà,je vais bien,preuve à l'appui..bon,encore couchée,mais j'ai eu un sale coup,je suis crevéemais aussi debout

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il est pas beau le Leo?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et Hermine,elle n(est pas jolie?

----------


## tyzon

hermine et ses 2 poulettes...

----------


## catis

oui,hermine préfère les blondes.

----------


## vahick

super me revoici après un nouveau message demandant de l'aide aux "chefs "bon je retourne au jardin puisque comme l'avait promis la météo le soleil ( un peu timide) est de retour ; bises à tt le monde

----------


## catis

super,là aussi...

----------


## catis

Il ne reste que  Calya de l'entête de ce post,tana nous a quittée  hier soir à 22h.et voilà une photo de notre tatiana du domaine du foal,partie rejoindre ses potes ulysse,ellioth,lilith et shouki.

----------


## Moumoune83

Oh que je suis triste pour vous ! C'était une belle Mamie !
Reposes en paix, jolie Tana !

----------


## Coline54

Oh non   je suis de tout coeur avec vous deux les filles. Je ne sais pas ce qui est arrivé à la douce Tana, mais cela est brutal.
Repose en paix petite puce

----------


## vahick

je crois que tana a été atteinte par la limite d'âge , elle avait plus de 12ans !!!très bel âge pour un léo mais si bien soignée !!!!

----------


## catis

en octobre elle a fait une pancreatite,puis une insuffisance hépatique qui n'a jamais vraiment guérit,du coup beaucoup de cortisone,des antibio souvent,la galère...il y a quelques semaines elle a fait une température à 41,sans qu'on sache trop pourquoi,et hier encore 40,mais cette fois elle n'a pas résisté,l'âge,l'usure,malgré sa farouche envie de vivre elle a été emportée en quelques heures.

----------


## vahick

je sais bien que ça ne va pas vous consoler mais vous avez fait tt ce qui était possible pour cette belle louloutte qui avait eu un bien difficile début de vie mais il restera tjrs les regrets d'avoir été impuissantes avec son grand âge auquel vous ne pouviez rien . courage les copines vous avez encore des gros poilus a qui elle va aussi manquer . gros bisous

----------


## catis

non,tana a eu une super vie,on l'a achetée à 9 semaines,elle a toujours vécu avec nous,elle a gardé ses deux maitresses,pas de divorce,elle a eu une chance inouïe...une vie géniale,avec des voyages,des hôtels,des copains,une vie de rêve..;
Jamais en galère,contrairement aux autres de la meute...et elle n'a eu que de l'amour,toujours...

----------


## vahick

ah je confonds je croiyais qu'elle était d'une portée de claire qui l'avait donnée à un copain et qu'elle vivait ds un petit appart du s-o , très isolée ayant à peine à manger . alors tant mieux que de magnifiques souvenirs que vous garderez précieusement de cette magnifique louloutte mais bien sûr le chagrin est là ; bises

----------


## catis

c'est Calya la fifille de Claire,Calya an nor digor,elle est toujours avec nous...bien vivante.

----------


## vahick

ok ,elle aura sûrement comme tana une longue , longue vie . bisous

----------


## catis

elle ,c'est plus compliqué,elle a eu un démarrage difficile,elle a une grosse hypothyroïdie(traitée bien entendu),à sa dernière prise de sang faite en routine,elle avais un tout début d'insuffisance rénale(créat à 14)traitée aussi mais là ,même si on retarde, ça va évoluer...de plus elle est voleuse,ne cherche qu'à bouffer et elle est grosse comme un cochon.Rien a voir avec la santé de tana qui n'a déraillé que ces derniers mois...Je doute qu'elle vive aussi longtemps,franchement...elle a déjà 8 ans,non?les C.

----------


## tyzon

en tout cas, les plantes ont bien aidé rexou pour ses reins, les dosages sont redevenus normaux, meme la véto n'y croyait pas !!
Peut etre qu'une petite cure pour cayla lui ferait du bien ? y'avait du radis noir, orthosiphon et ortie + cassis efficace sur les douleurs du à l'arthrose

----------


## catis

redis moi tout ma tyson,tu lui donnait quoi à rexou?sous qu'elle forme?acheté ou?

----------


## armance

coucou la bretagne!

Aucune alerte depuis plus d'un mois...pour apprendre le départ de Tana et ses problème de foie...

Oui c'est sur une belle vie!!

Je vous embrasse fort ainsi que toute la troupe et fan club!

----------


## catis

et oui armance,bien difficile aujourd'hui,dure journée...

----------


## catis

Nous irons chercher les cendres de tana demain.

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...etagne-126550/

----------


## Coline54

Tana de retour à la maison.... dur dur bon courage les filles

----------


## catis

merci.Je n'arrive pas à dormir.

----------


## catis

Cath viens de partir chercher les cendres de tana.

----------


## tyzon

que dire de plus, c'est tellement triste de perdre un poilu qui a partagé ta vie si longtemps.... je sais que la douleur s'apaise au bout d'un certain temps et qu'on existe plus entre les 2... ainsi va la vie... et la disparition de ces êtres magnifiques qui nous apportent tant de bonheur...
bienvenue au paradis des toutous, belle Tana, tu vas faire la connaissance de Tyzon qui n'a pas eu le temps de venir vous voir... et retrouver ce grand loulou de Saxo ! Embrasse les tendrement pour moi et veille sur ta p'tite famille...

----------


## catis

il va falloir faire repartir le chariot en alsace,tu connaitrais quelqu'un là-bas ma ty?
Sinon,elle est sur la table dans sa boite,mais on continue de la chercher et de l'attendre...les chiens aussi.

----------


## catis

le rexou de sandrine est parti aussi....c'est difficile en ce moment...

----------


## vosg'pattes

Bonjour , j'ai lu l'histoire de Shouki sur le forum des gros chiens , ce qui m'a menée ici où j'ai au travers de vos récits et images découvert le reste de la troupe et même ses amis et j'en viens à lire vos chagrins actuels  ..
Je suis donc désolée pour vous .
Si j'interviens c'est aussi pour vous dire bravo , vous êtes épatantes , autant sur le plan animalier que dans la lutte contre l'adversité en tout genre .

----------


## catis

bonsoir vosg'pattes...oui,le départ de tana est dur à vivre,eros me fait un HOT SPOT sur le dos,calya en avait déjà fait,mais lui jamais...le stress,tana lui manque;En balade ce soir,je lui ai parlé de tana,il s'est assis,m' a regardé,puis il est allé se baigner...même nos animaux souffrent,c'est lui le plus en peine;
Chelsea avait veillé tan toute la nuit,du coup elle a mieux fait son deuil,lula...ça va;Calya aussi,même si elle est bien seule,c'etait sa grande copine..;
Mais eros  somatise...oui qu'elle chemin,il y en a des  amour là-haut:Elliot,Lilith,Shouki,Ulysse,Tana,ils doivent faire une belle meute...tana les a tous connus,elle est arrivée chez nous en 2002,et elliot etait encore vivant;elle va faire le lien et tous les reunir...ça doit bien rigoler,ça rigole moins en bas..mais sa passera...

----------


## vosg'pattes

Eros , plus sensible , ressent aussi surement votre chagrin .
L'avantage d'avoir plusieurs chiens c'est que l'on est vite obligé de rebondir pour les autres quand un disparaît . 
Tana a eu une belle et longue vie avec vous , avec des balades et des copains ; une vie rêvée quoi .
Ici j'ai 4 chiens actuellement , j'ai perdu un galgo en décembre qui était bien malade et en mars j'allais en chercher une autre , retraitée d'élevage . Et pourtant à chaque fois on se dit , ce coup-ci on n'adopte plus , on réduit la meute , trop de frais et de soucis quand ça couac ...
Mais c'est plus fort que nous .

----------


## catis

Non,nous on réduit vraiment,il en reste 4 ici,et on voudrais arriver à deux maximum,donc ,au fil des départ,on n'en reprendra pas.
La maison est petite pour autant de chiens,vraiment.Et oui,tana est tombée malade à une période ou on pouvait payer ses soins,mais deux ans avant on n'aurait même pas pu la soigner,donc terminé...

----------


## tyzon

Oui, rexou a fermé ses jolis yeux pour l'eternité avant que le soleil se lève pour de bon, ce soleil qu'il supportait mal à cause de son uvéite... je suppose effectivement que nos poilus doivent se régaler la haut... peut etre nous plaignent ils un peu... Samba et Capitaine l'ont vu partir... ils ne le cherchent pas... de plus, il y avait quand meme une petite rivalité entre les 3, à savoir qui parviendrai le premier a se coucher sur mes pieds !! et c'est Rex qui gagnait toujours !! il en avait fait du chemin en quelque mois pour réapprendre à devenir un toutou affectueux avec des yeux plein d'amour !!
Il est parti digne et serein, j'oserais presque dire qu'il avait choisi son heure... faire sous lui le désespérait au plus haut point... Lui que je n'ai jamais entendu m'appelait pour que je le mette dans l'herbe pour ses besoins... Sacré Rexou, il laisse un sacré vide... 
 le jour de son arrivée... juin 2014

  En voiture... il adorait ca !

 magnifique Trio, non ?

----------


## catis

bel hommage ma sauterelle,je suis encore un peu sensible...vous formez une  bien belle famille...moi qui n'aurais pas donné cher de samba avec sa tumeur de la chaine mammaire,et qui est toujours là,c'est rexou qui part...
nous,on ne peut pas dire,on s’attendait bien à perdre tan en premier,c’était l'ainée du lot...
bon,je reviens d'un marché calamiteux à Lorient,rien vendu,j'aurais mieux fais de rester ici...

----------


## vosg'pattes

C'est super courageux d'ouvrir votre maison et votre coeur à des chiens qui n'ont plus beaucoup de temps devant eux . Courageux de la part de votre coeur justement . 

Je me dis que plus tard , je ferais cela , après avoir convaincu mon mari bien entendu .. Pour le moment de toutes façons le compte est bon ici et j'ai un grand galgo ombrageux de 5 ans qui ne supporte pas trop la rivalité masculine , ou alors il faut que ce soit un ultra soumis comme mon boxer , qui se fait quand même régulièrement dépoiler les oreilles par le tyran .
Effectivement tout cela a un coût aussi , surtout pour les soins et je pense aussi que deux chiens c'est un nombre raisonnable , je parle pour ma bourse bien entendu .
Les temps sont durs ..et si on veut les aimer "convenablement" , il faut pouvoir les soigner aussi en plus de les nourrir .
Super était " ton" trio , tyson , si je peux me permettre . (pour le tutoiement ..)

----------


## catis

oui,nous aussi on" rêve "de deux chiens,on ne laissera pas un chien seul parce-que je pense qu'un chien est bien mieux avec un congénère,mais pas plus de deux,là 4 encore,ça fait beaucoup,avec tana malade  et calya insuffisante rénale on a dépensé des fortunes ces derniers mois...ce n'est pas rien,et plus ils sont nombreux,et vieux,plus on prend de risque...
Mais lorsque le cheptel aura diminué,qu'un chien se retrouvera seul,si il n'y en a pas un en vue sur notre route ou ira certainement vers une espagnole...on aime bien les espagnoles dans la maison...
je file au lit,bisous,isa...

----------


## vahick

eh oui tyson tu avais là un beau trio et si un malheureux pointe son nez il se reformera différemment ce joli trio .heureusement que je n'ai qu'iska auprès de moi avec la cata de son opération !!!je ne suis pas prête "d'éponger" la dépense !!!mais ce n'est pas grave ma douce compagne est là j'espère pour quelques années même si son appétit capricieux ne me fait pas oublier mon inquiétude quand à la réussite de cette intervention . hier premier bain à la mer ,j'ai dù attendre de l'eau réchauffée et je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle aime vraiment mais je pense que ça lui fait du bien et elle n'a pas oublié depuis l'an dernier la signification de " secoue "pour s'ébrouer avant de remonter en voiture mais que deviens -tu manou ? il y a bien longtemps que tu ne donnes pas de tes nouvelles !!! bises à ttes

----------


## catis

surprise ce midi,il y a eu de l'orage ce matin,j'avais laissé calya dehors,avec la porte d'entrée pas bloquée,donc calya etait rentrée se mettre à l'abris,mais pas seule...j'ai découvert  un cinquième chien...
Et oui,madame filoute(vous vous souvenez,chienne du voisin perdue,retrouvée avec le pendule.. :: a très peur de l'orage,elle aussi est venue se mettre  dans la maison..elle connait les chiens,viens en pension quand son maitre part,et bien voilà...comme chez elle...trop drôle...

----------


## vosg'pattes

Y a pas à dire ..c' est un véritable refuge chez toi  et les chiens connaissent l'adresse.
Qu'est ce qui est arrivé à iska ,vahick ? Je me souviens pas d'une intervention mais ce post est long donc j'ai dû raté des épisodes

----------


## vahick

salut vosg'pattes , ma gentille iska a été sauvée in extremis ,elle avait une fuite de chyle ( demande l'explication à google si tu ne sais pas d'où vient ce chyle !!!)dans les poumons , près de 3l qui ne lui laissait qu'1/4 de poumon pour respirer? plus d'1 mois de ponction journalière avant qu'un chirurgien ne tente une opération pour la sauver. elle a tjrs bcp de mal à se nourrir régulièrement et d'avoir le poids d'un léonberg ( sa race )elle a dù recevoir un coup de pied de cheval là où elle vivait avant de devenir bretonne . voilà son histoire . c'est pour cela que je suis si soucieuse de la voir rester une grande sauterelle si loin du poids " rêvé "il lui manquait 10à 15 kg après l'opération .son poil ( elle avait + de la moitié du corps rasé)a bien repoussé , elle n'inspire plus pitié mais elle est tjrs disons pour ne pas la vexer : svelte avec difficilement 36kg sur le balance pour au moins 75cm au garrot !!oh lal!la je suis bavarde !!!à+

----------


## tyzon

Pas de souci pour le tutoiement !  
Si tu veux lire l'histoire de mes loulous, voici le lien :

Tyzon - x boxer - 12 ans dont 10 de box - (44)

----------


## vosg'pattes

Ben dis donc Vahick , je ne connaissais pas ce chyle mais comprends que c'est un peu comme un pneumothorax au niveau du résultat sur la respiration. Il y a donc sûrement une cause traumatique : ce coup de pied équin , mais ça semble aussi métabolique comme problème : complexe à comprendre même avec Google ..
J'imagine les frais vétos ..et ton inquiètude ..
Mon galgo Diego fait 74 cm au garrot et 33 kgs mais lui c'est normal ..

Tyson,merci pour le lien , j'y vais de ce pas ,

----------


## vahick

moi zossi j'ai enrichi mon savoir !!!je connaissais le chyme ,résultat du passage des aliments dans l'estomac mais pas le chyle ( aurais- je sauté un cours d'anatomie??? !!!!)qui résulte donc du chyme après passage dans l'intestin , le chirurgien a suturé le canal du chyle et a fait une ouverture dans le diaphragme pour que le chyle puisse circuler. grosse , grosse opération et inquiétude en rapport !!!iska a retrouvé une vitalité certaine en rapport avec sa jeunesse puisqu'elle vient d'avoir 2ans , elle a donc encore un an avant d'être adulte, donc éventuellement de prendre de la carrure mais ce n'est pas si important si elle est heureuse de vivre avec sa vieille moman !!! bonne soirée

----------


## armance

bienvenu au fanclub vogs'pattes et j'espère que tu as du temps pour les aventures diverses de shouki tyson and co ! et encore des posts n'existent plus...!

bisous les filles et douces pensées pour Rex et tana et celles qui restent ...
A bientôt

----------


## vosg'pattes

Merci Armance !
Quand j'aime je prends le temps et l'histoire de shouki et sa famille m'a beaucoup plu ainsi que le cercle de ses amis d’où mon inscription ici . :: 
Et là je viens de remonter dans le temps pour connaître Saxo ,Tyson ...et les autres .

----------


## catis

bonsoir armance,comment va tu?pas trop chaud?
ici il y a eu de l'orage,de la pluie,les légumes vont pousser ,je suis trop contente.Et vous m'auriez vu en train d evider ma goutiere en urgence car elle debordais...sous la pluie,je suis redescendue trempée comme une soupe...tout ça pour ne pas perdre une goutte d'eau,on a trop manqué,et oui,même en bretagne..mais vers chez toi armance,il fait toujours chaud?et sec?

----------


## tyzon

pas une goutte de pluie depuis trop longtemps... meme pas un failli orage... une pissée d'chat'... rogne !!
l'herbe est jaune... et les arbres font la gueule... mes toutous sont planqués au frais dans la maison.... et on crève de chout au boulot !! vivement les vacances !!!

----------


## armance

du rarement vu ici ! heureusement que j'ai une maison fraiche c'est un délice !

Je plains les animaux de ferme partout en france !! Pas un gramme de pluie depuis des jours et les 10 prochains jours ne devraient pas en apporter non plus !

Hihi pas d'eau en Bretagne mais vous avez la mer !? 

Bonne lecture Vosg

Bisoussssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## vahick

eh bien oui nous avons la mer armance , je rentre d'une bonne trempette suivie d'un rincage au jet avec iska . je ne suis pas sûre que ça la réjouisse mais ça fait du bien à ttes les 2

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir les filles !!! 

Je me fais rare sur le site car des soucis de santé  et familiaux m'ont miné depuis quelque temps.
de plus le post ne remontait pas .
Pas de bonnes excuses mais je viens de tout lire que vous aussi vous avez morflé entre la perte de vos gros et les soucis.

Je vous promet d'être plus présente et je vous bise. %anou

----------


## vahick

ah !!! enfin des nouvelles !!!je pensais bien que tu avais des soucis et j'espère que c'est terminé et que va mieux . j'ai essayé de t'envoyer des mails mais ils sont revenus !!!vas - tu avoir un peu tes petites - filles pour les vacances ? . de grosses bises pour toi et des papouilles à tes poilus .

----------


## catis

ah manou,on etaient inquiètes...contente de te revoir..j'espère que tec souçis sont passés.

----------


## manou 85

Comme j'aime pas ressasser, je vais tourner la page.
Non, pas de petites filles cet été, les plus grandes partent en Crète et les plus petites vont en Croatie.
Il parait que les voyages forment la jeunesse......J'ai de jeunes copines dont les parents sont encore en activité donc j'aurais des petits à cajoler ce ne sont pas les miens mais ils sont adorables;
comment va la jeune lionne : elle mange  et vit sa petite vie doucement ?
La boite mail a bugué je vasi en créer une nouvelle sans spam je vous la communiquerais
BOnne nuit les filles biz !!

----------


## vahick

j'espère que ts tes soucis sont derrière toi manou et que tu vas trouver plein de bonheur auprès de tes petits amis .ma fille ainée est en location à bénodet je m'en  réjouis elle a 3chiens dont une golden pas très aimmable avec ma grande sauterelle visiblement désemparée devant son agressivité !!!!ma douce bibiche mange nettement mieux depuis plusieurs jours peut- être les trempettes à la mer et les balades lui donnent - elle plus d'appétit , en tous cas je la vois qui se "remplumme ", plus de traces visibles de son opération . voilà ttes les nouvelles bonne nuit . bises

----------


## manou 85

Je suis bien contente que ta gazelle se remplume. On se trouve désarmée devant leur manque d'appétit. Mes morfales dévorent tout et si un soir un ne mange c'est qu'il y a un souci.
Mais sont plutôt du genre "enrobés" donc un petit jeune et cela repart.
Temps mitigé ce matin mais il fait bien meilleur
Bonne journée !!

----------


## vahick

merci manou . ici aussi la t° est plus agréable , il a enfin un peu plu cette nuit . hier je voyais même un grand lilas blanc avec les feuilles pendantes tellement il avait soif !!!il y a du vent qui chasse les nuages .aller au boulot je n'en fini pas au jardin .bonne journée à toi . bises

----------


## vosg'pattes

Coucou à vous !
Dans ma plaine vosgienne c’est toujours étouffant . heureusement notre vieille baraque est fraîche et nous restons planqués dedans.
J'ai bien pensé à vous avant hier soir où nous comptions sortir un peu en soirée , à la fraîche ,pour profiter de nos congés .
Voilà qu’arrivés sur Nancy ,2 grands chiens blonds traversent la route devant nous au risque de se faire culbuter puis continuent sur la voie , semblant errer , efflanqués et le pas lourd de chaleur.
Bien sûr on s'est senti concernés : auto en warning sur le bas côté , zhom qui essaie de faire et des signes de ralentissement aux autos et de canaliser les chiens sur le bas côté .
Eh bien vous le croirez si vous voulez mais on y a passé une heure, appelant pompiers qui nous a renvoyé sur la police qui eux nous ont dit d'appeler la gendarmerie , personne n'a daigné se déplacer .
Au delà de la protection de ces belles bêtes ( j'ai reconnu des types bergers d'Anatolie) le risque routier était réel.
On a essayé de joindre le refuge du coin mais à 21 h ..messagerie qui prévenait d'emblée que c'était pas la peine de les prévenir pour des animaux errants ...
De  guerre lasse ,on est reparti avec un sentiment d’echec...
Mais que faire ???on avait rien pour les attraper ni l’auto adéquate et après chez nous ??? Avec un galgo irascible et des moyens limités puisque 4 chiens déjà pppfffff....

----------


## vosg'pattes

Ah oui la gendarmerie nous a rappelé tout de même dans la soirée pour nous dire que vraisemblablement ces chiens appartenaient aux gens du voyage ,200 caravanes qui venaient de s'installer dans le secteur,donc ils ne faisaient rien ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




Ah oui la gendarmerie nous a rappelé tout de même dans la soirée pour nous dire que vraisemblablement ces chiens appartenaient aux gens du voyage ,200 caravanes qui venaient de s'installer dans le secteur,donc ils ne faisaient rien ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah je voulais ajouter quelques photos mais elles ne s’affichent pas encore ? Je ne connais pas bien encore ce site.

----------


## vosg'pattes

ah ça marche maintenant et ça fait redite ...

----------


## vahick

difficile de comprendre la gendarmerie !!!le fait que c'était probablement des chiens des gens du voyage les mettaient - ils à l'abri de provoquer des accidents ???franchement scandaleux !!!

----------


## catis

c'est dingue ça,gens du voyage ou pas,s'il y a accident à cause des chiens et que les gendarmes sont prévenus et n'ont pas bougé,ils risquent d'avoir des ennuis,je comprend pas...n'importe quel autre chien va se retrouver en fourrière alors qu'il fait juste son petit tour quotidien,et là on ne bouge pas..c'est dingue..
bon hier une saleté d'abeille m'a encore piquée,super l'apiculture!!!!!ça gratte!!!la saloooope...voilà ce que j'en pense,elle a passé l'aprèm à me poursuivre,jusqu'à me piquer,j'ai finit la plantation de mes choux avec ma tenue d'apiculteur,c'est très pratique..;personne pour la photo,mais ça aurait été bien...

----------


## manou 85

Oh !! Catis cela donne envie !! planter des choux avec la grande combine et le chapeau !!  wouah !!!!! 
Ils ressemblent beaucoup à des bergers d'anatolie jeunes; Pourvu qu'ils ne soient rien arrivé.  les gendarmes pour des anes sur la route n'ont rien fait non plusparce que quand tu les appelles c'est un standard mais des fois à des bornes des pb.

----------


## Coline54

Un petit coucou les filles je viens peu sur le site mais j'ai de vos nouvelles par ailleurs  :Smile: 
Vosg'pattes, merci pour les louloutes, elles ne sont pas à des gens du voyage mais a une dame.... les louloutes sont fugueuses et craintives, une a été récupérée mais galère pour la deuxieme, beaucoup de monde est mobilisé pour elles 
Gros bisous les filles

----------


## manou 85

C'est peut être une bonne nouvelle !! 
Si elle se retrouve toute seule elle va peut être se rapprocher de sa maison..
Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que les males pour prendre la poudre d'escampette !! A deux c'est mieux.
elles se plaisent pas chez elle ?

----------


## Coline54

La deuxième récupérée aussi manou, elles vont bien, le terrain est mal clôturé mais cela va être résolu d'après ce que j'ai lu.... ça fait déjà 2 fois qu'elles filent plusieurs jours

----------


## vahick

contente de cette bonne nouvelle je ne savais pas les femelles fugueuses comme cela à répétition !!bien que j'ai eu une femelle léonberg qui a filé 2fois se baigner à l'étang où j'allais la balader mais heureusement elle n'a jamais traversé la grande route devant chez moi et après la 2ème fois j'avais enfin trouvé le passage qu'elle avait fait dans la cloture grillagée en plus de la haie !!!

----------


## catis

eros va se baigner seul tous les jours,deux fois par jour..mais bon,il reste sur nos 13 hectares...et ne traverse pas de route...

----------


## vahick

oui bien sùr che vous c'est sans danger et ici je n'ai pas 13h pour promener bibiche !!!!

----------


## vosg'pattes

Merci Coline54 , je suis contente de lire des nouvelles rassurantes de ces 2 chiennes ici ,cela nous a vraiment contrarié cette histoire , de plus elles n'avaient pas de collier et vu leur gabarit on ne savait comment les attraper ,d'ailleurs sans être peureuses elles se méfiaient.
Elles traversaient la route ensemble sans crier gare aussi c'était flippant..
Je suis contente aussi de savoir qu'elles ont un domicile fixe si on peut dire...
Je suis étonnée du message du refuge , comment doit on faire lorsque l'on trouve un chien errant ??


Chez moi la meute serait fugueuse si le portail et autres n'étaient pas fermés eh oui les galgos cela file chasser vite fait et le boxer suivrait juste pour ne pas être de reste , alors que seul il n'a aucune velléité à se sauver ...Et même si ils savent parfaitement revenir ensuite leurs virées ne sont guère souhaitables ,j’ai un vélociraptor dans le lot et il mettrait la terreur dans la faune alentours..... 


Aïe aïe aïe les piqûres ,Isa , forcément tu préfères les faire qu'on t'en fasse . 
13 hectares....un domaine de rêve pour tes chiens  !

----------


## catis

ça,les animaux sont heureux ici,les humaines qui vivent chez leurs animaux trouvent celà moins drôle,mais bon...plusieurs années sans vacance ni même une journée de détente,c'est pénible,mais on n'en est pas encore à faire du paté avec nos bestioles,donc ça va...
c'est la période que je déteste à cause des touristes,je n'ai jamais de vacance,j'en rêve,je donnerais n'importe quoi pour pouvoir partir quelques jours seulement,alors quand je vois des touristes me regarder comme une vache dans un champs,j'ai envie de les bouffer...heureusement que je ne fais pas trop de marché en ce moment,je deviendrais agressive...
Pour les abeilles,oui,ce n'est pas drôle,surtout que je réagit violemment,alors je prend de la cortisone,c'est chiant...je sort à peine d'un traitement et paf re piqûre..bon,là ça va,j'ai vite sortit le dard,donc moins de venin,du coup je n'ai pas trop enflé;,et pas de cortisone cette fois,juste homéopathie.
c'est super l'apiculture...surtout les abeilles noires bretonnes,grognons,sale caractère,difficiles,des vrais bretonnes,et demain on met une hausse,elles vont être encore plus énervées.

----------


## vosg'pattes

J'imagine, les travaux des champs et autres, vous avez un sacré courage ..ici pas de vacances exotiques car porte monnaie un peu plat ( enfants encore étudiants) mais on se la coule douce chez nous et c'est agréable tout de même .
Pour les piqûres d'insectes , l'idéal c'est d'être fumeur   pour approcher aussitôt la braise de la cigarette de la piqûre et détruire ainsi le venin. Perso je réagis mal aux piqûres d'insectes mais je ne fume pas donc j'ai du mal à faire ce truc sauf si mon mari est à proximité.

----------


## catis

je file à la maison,et la main sous l'eau bouillante au robinet,c'est d'un agréable...je ne fume pas non plus...

----------


## vahick

moi zossi mauvaise réaction à ces bestioles : oedème de quincke !!!alors cardiaque à éviter à tt prix !!!!et l'an dernier un nid de frelons dans ma cheminée !!!je ne leur ai pas demandé leur nationalité !!!!dommage voilà que les municipalités remboursent les frais s'ils viennent d'asie eh oui on est racistes en bretagne en plus de ttes les "qualités " que tu nous trouves isa !!!je suis vexée !!na!!!

----------


## catis

quand un essaim de guêpes,d'abeilles ou de frelon se met dans une cheminée,il faut vite,très vite,avant qu'elles s'installent vraiment, faire un petit feu,la fumée les fait déguerpir plus loin...et ça evite les frais inutiles,ainsi que la mort des abeilles si c'est un essaim d'abeilles,car les pompier les tuent...avec un peu de chance elles trouverons une ruche sur leur route...et une apicultrice qui adoooore être piquée.

----------


## vahick

eh oui si on s'en aperçoit ce qui n'a pas été le cas pour moi !!!par contre un jour un essaim d'abeilles en recherche sûrement d'une ruche s'était installé dans mon jardi , un samedi pas un apiculteur n'a répondu à mes appels ce sont donc les pompiers qui l'a supprimé après avoir eux zossi passé tous les appels possible !!!c'est moche bien sûr

----------


## catis

oui,c'est dommage,ça devrait même être interdit d'agir ainsi,voir même punissable,c'est une grosse erreur des pompiers,ils font toujours ça mais ils méritent vraiment des baffes et je pèse mes mots;Tu n'aurais pas dû les appeler,l'essaim serait partis en soirée et allé ailleurs,ou peut-être un apiculteur l'aurait trouvé...ici on est nombreux à se déplacer pour aller chercher les essaims.Un essaim s'installe pour la journée,ils cherchent un gite pour la nuit,les éclaireuses cherchent sur 70 km2 autour,et en soirée,l'essaim s'envole pour trouver refuge pour la nuit dans un tronc d'arbres creux,ou une ruche vide,on en laisse tous en attente,un essaim est venu seul dans une de mes ruches cette année,et 10 chez marie laure,sans rien faire...ne pas appeler les pompiers,attendre sans trop sortir à coté de l'essaim ,ça ne dure que quelques heures...après tout,il tomberait des cordes vous resteriez dans la maison,et bien dites vous qu'il pleut des abeilles..;et laissez les vivre,il n'y en a presque plus,c'est le désastre,des tas de gens que je connait n'ont plus assez d'insectes pour polliniser leurs légumes,c'est inquiétant...voilà les conseils de l'apicultrice en herbe...

----------


## manou 85

Une année, il y a  bien des années un étrange bruit s'est abattu dans notre jardin, une horde d'abeilles s'est posée sur un cerisier, un peu moribond.
Nous avons fait entré les poilus et fermer les fenêtres. Les pompiers ne sont pas venus mais nous on fournit une liste d'apiculteurs.
UN monsieur est venu avec sa combinaison et son bo chapeau et il a enfumé ces dames. cela a déclenché chez mon 2eme fils une vraie passion pour ses bestioles, il a deux ruches en rp. 
elles sont bien utiles ces demoiselles ; elles sont notre avenir.

----------


## catis

oui,même ici ,en campagne,des tas de petits paysans se plaignent...mes courgettes ne poussent pas,elles restent petites,deviennent grises et pourrissent...et bien c'est juste qu'elles ne sont pas pollinisées,du coup elles ne poussent pas...ah bon???et comment qu'on fait alors???et bien on  pollinise à la main...c'est joyeux,je vois bien des hectares pollinisés à la main...

----------


## vahick

bien sûr je n'imaginais pas une seconde qu'ils allaient exterminer l'essaim !!!mais je ne pouvais pas sortir elles étaient près du portail et au vu de leur matériel et de leur tenue d'apiculteur je pensais qu'ils récupéraient l'essaim !!!l'ambulance patientait( ah oui j'ai oublié de vous préciser que j'allais à l'hopital problème d'oxygène) j'étais branchée sur la bonbonne l'hopital avait déjà rappelé je ne pouvais plus attendre!!! bon au dodo . bises

----------


## catis

je sais bien,on n'a souvent pas le choix,mais c'est pareil quand ils ont le choix,ils exterminent quand même...les pompiers....dans ton cas c'etait urgent de régler le problême...effectivement...

----------


## manou 85

GR gr  ca y est je suis de mauvais poil !! 
La bombasse hier soir a eu un comportement bizarre : elle entre pour manger sa gamelle avec appétit pis un peu plus tard se met à lècher frénétiquement le carrelage pendant plus d'une heure. agaçé je lui rince la gueule car quand mon chauffe bains a explosé le crapaud de jardin s'est installé dans le garage et elle n'avait rien trouvé de mieux que de le choper........Heureusement Google a dit : il faut rincer la gueule du chien le plus vite possible donc comme cela a été fait devant moi je l'ai noyé...et moi aussi ::  et puis surveillance tout l'am.  Donc hier soir je l'ai re noyé mais à moitié en regardant bien si rien de coincé.......l'a grogné, râlé mais bon.......pas grave.  elle s'est calmée une fournée de phosphalugel plus tard elle s'endort...ouf cela faisait 4 heures que'elle faisait le souK
Nuit tranquille sauf un pipi vengeur dans ma chambre ::  et ce matin vomito d'un truc infâme genre herbe et beurk ....... on les aime .......là elle gueule après ses satanés vélos qui la dérangent en faisant crisser les cailloux du chemin......bref alle a l'air d'avoir retrouvé la forme.

----------


## catis

de quoi tu te plaint?enfin?ta bombasse va bien,c'est quoi cette histoire,elle a juste bouffé un truc dégueu,c'est comme ça quand on aime un bombasse,elle fait des trucs degueu...moi,j'ai pas de bombasse,mais les 4 font des trucs degueu...enfin,pas de manger des crapeau,là je leur demande de respecter ...la nature c'est sacré???mais les merdes de chats,les bouses de vaches,les cadavres de bestiaux en tous genre tués par les chats et abandonnés...quand on ne se roule pas dedans en prime,moi aussi j'ai des champions...par contre,ça ne les rend pas malades...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais ça puir....

----------


## manou 85

::  T'as raison je devrais pas me plaindre,  j'ai pas paniqué, j'ai évité le véto (en pleine nuit) là elle dort on dirait un ange pourvou que cela doure...................

----------


## vahick

tu en as des drôles de zigottos ma pauvre manou . je trouve que j'ai de la chance dans mon malheur iska ne risque pas de manger des cochonneries puisqu'une fois encore elle ne mange rien depuis 3jours même pas un gateau !!!! donc lundi retour véto j'en ai ,je dois le reconnaître, un peu assez de ce souci à pattes !!!bises

----------


## catis

zut alors,la voilà qui ne mange plus...j'espère que ce n'est rien , genre il fait trop chaud,j'ai pas faim...

----------


## vahick

j'ai beau essayer de comprendre mais je crains tt simplement que le chyle qui participe à la digestion ne trouve pas ni sa fonction , ni son "chemin " dans son organisme !!! aujourd'hui elle a montré une super vitalité au club toutous ,puis avec les 3 chiens de ma fille à la maison , elle a mangé 2ou 3 gateaux mais quasiment rien encore dans sa gamelle avec de la bonne viande revenue dans du gras d'oie , puis hachée avec du riz soufflé , gonflé à l'eau parfumée avec des cubes au boeuf plus du jambon haché!!!il y a des menus moins savoureux !!!!j'essaie de ne pas dramatiser car je suis qql qu'un de positif mais je suis qd même bien soucieuse !!!

----------


## manou 85

DEs nouvelles Yvette de ta louloutte ? A t elle mangé ?

BON, hier soir, Violette a chopé un jeune merle en plein essai de vol !!!! les parents ont tenté d'inervenir mais le pov petit n'a pas survécu.  La raz mot a frappé !!! hier soir elle paradait dans le jardin et malgré les cris des parents n'a pas laché sa proie. J'ai réussi à le récupérer mais trop tard.
Soleil mitigé ce matin repassage sorti pourvu que le fer se branche tout seul !!

----------


## catis

les miens chassent les taupes,c'est plus utile!!!et ils paradent avec une taupe dans la gueule,ça me rend plutôt joyeuse!!!!je ne serais pas contente de les voir choper des oiseaux!!!déjà que je gueule sur le chat quand je trouve des plumes...

----------


## catis

voilà la photo de la filoute le jour de l'orage...mon 5 e chien surprise...

----------


## Coline54

Oh oh elle sort d'où cette louloute? encore une qui a trouvé le chemin toute seule ?

Iska remange t'elle un peu ?
Désolée du peu de présence sur le site.... mais je vous suit toujours

----------


## manou 85

Je crois que c'est la chienne  d'un voisin qui se tape l 'incruste . l'adresse est bonne.
Des nouvelles de la lionne d'Yvette ?

----------


## catis

oui,c'est la chienne du voisin qui a peur de l'orage ,et lors du dernier orage,j'avais laissé la porte non bloquée,juste poussée,pour que calya puisse rentrer,et j'ai trouvé calya et filoute dans la maison,comme si de rien n'etait,à aboyer derriere la porte,pareil que les autres.Elle connait la maison,on la garde parfois,mais quand même,c'etait trop rigolo.C'etait la chienne qui c'etait perdue il y a un an 1/2  à Ploerdut,lors d'une tempête et que j'avais retrouvé avec le pendule...8/10 jours plus tard...elle reviens de loin,à son grand âge...que je ne connais même pas d'ailleurs,mais c'est une tite vieille...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon,c'est moi à gauche...on dirais pas...

----------


## vahick

c'est gentil de prendre des nouvelles de ma grande sauterelle . hier elle a de nouveau mangé normalement , gaie pleine d'entrain intestins ok mais je pense qu'il faudra que je m'habitue au "cycle " je mange 2 ou 3 j puis les intestins en vrac je jeune 2ou 3 jours!!! ici tjrs pas une goutte d'eau mais ciel gris . bonne journée. ah j'oubliai moi c'est je crois un geai qui s'est assommé contre la porte - fenêtre . ce n'est pas la première fois qu'un oiseau meurt là car il y a juste en face de la porte- fenêtre une fenêtre ça trompe !!!pourtat rideaux et vitres crasseuses !!!

----------


## Moumoune83

Vahick, connaissez vous le Kéfir de lait ... pour votre toutoune, fait avec du lait de chèvre, je suis sûre que ça aiderait ses intestins capricieux....Si vous voulez des grains( la semence pour le fabriquer), je pourrais vous en envoyer ....

http://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/b...n-ou-mon-chat/

----------


## manou 85

cela semble un bienfait pour l'organisme.
ON peut en trouver ou ?

----------


## vahick

merci moumoune 83 non je ne connais pas mais peut- être pouvez vous me dire où se trouvent ces graines pour en acheter.mais je pense que c'est le problème du chyle dont le canal a été suturé qui a du mal a circuler perturbant la digestion !!!je vais rappeler le chirurgien pour savoir ce qu'il en pense

----------


## vosg'pattes

Coucou à vous ! Ici chaleur depuis 15 jours , les chiens ne sont guère gourmands non plus mais là c'est juste dû à la météo.
C'est mon JIm qui m'embête ,il est à nouveau sous antibios pour infection buccale alors que c’était déjà le cas début juin et qu'il avait eu droit à un détartrage ..j'espère que cela ne va pas devenir un problème chronique.
Ici si mes chiens se limitaient aux taupes je serais ravie ...mais ce sont des chats que je ramasse au jardin ...quand ils y pénètrent ,ils ont pratiquement aucune chance ..ça m'affecte beaucoup à chaque fois , voilà la limite à l'adoption de chiens de chasse ayant chassé.

----------


## vosg'pattes

Manou ta " bombasse " est un jack , c'est cela ? 
J'ai repéré que tu avais eu des matins de Naples , nous aussi une il a longtemps qui avait eu des soucis de santé jeune (pancréatite) .Nous projetons d'acquérir un chiot dans 3/4 ans , pour la retraite de mon zhom .
Il y a un élevage familial pas loin vers l'Alsace.

----------


## Moumoune83

Manou et Vahick ... je vous propose des grains (gratuitement,) bien sûr....j'utilise ça pour nous et nos chiens et comme ça se multiplie, j'en donne aux copines qui peuvent en avoir besoin..... mais il faut le temps que ça se multiplie..... je peux en envoyer un tout de suite, et l'autre dans une quinzaine ... mettez moi vos adresses en MP.... ça renforce le système immunitaire ... pour les chiens, bien que les grains se nourrissent du lactose, et qu'on ne recommande pas le lait de vache, je prends du lait de chèvre... c'est bénéfique !

----------


## manou 85

Ok moumoune je te donne mon adresse en MP; Tu pourras m'expliquer comment s'en servir ?
j'ai découvert un bio coop pas trop loin de le maison  donc je peux me fournir en lait de chèvre ou autre. j'y ai découvert un formage blanc qui me remet dans mes souvenirs d'enfance.
Pour les mâtins j'en ai eu pendant vingt ans........du moins typé au typé raisonnable car l'hyper type est un fléau dans cette race déclenchant plein de pathologies. Par contre un chien exceptionnel physiquement avec un mental fort et un peu bourrin comme j'aime !
Maintenant je me suffit de jacks russels qui mènent la barque...MOn p'tit Jules (13 ans) est un chien LOF non confirmable car il lui manque 1Pm3......il ne chasse pas mais lui reste la têtu atitude.
Violette la bombasse je ne connais pas son histoire car trouvée sur un parking de grande surface par contre quand elle le veut bien elle obéit. je la pense éduquer par un homme car quand mes fils passent elle se met en 4 pour les séduire, marche aux pieds et est très à l'coute, une boufonne koi.
Tu nous diras Yvette ce qu'en pense ton chir et si c'est normal qu'elle soit "carpicieuse" 
Te donne t elle des signes de "souffrance" ?

----------


## vahick

en panne d'ordi pdt 3 jours mais les techniciens ont tt réparé !!! non on ne peut pas parler de signes de souffrance car aussitôt qu'elle en a l'occasion elle fait la fofolle avec les copains mais son attitude est différente à la maison quand elle va bien elle ne me quitte pas dans mes allées et venues maison - jardin alors que lorsqu'elle est patraque elle reste dans un coin de ma cuisine ne venant que quand je l'appelle . je vois ma véto vendredi je vais voir ce qu'elle me conseille ;bises

----------


## catis

ne petite devinette pour vous occuper  pendant les vacances:
E N I G M E  : Un chasseur quitte sa maison, parcourt un km à pied vers  le Sud, puis va vers l'Est sur un km, rencontre un ours, le tue, fait un  km à pied vers le Nord et se retrouve chez lui. QUELLE EST LA COULEUR  DE L'OURS ET POURQUOI ?
et il y a une réponse...bisous les filles;

----------


## catis

il va faire chaud...et moi je file bosser,je vais bien mariner aujourd'hui...

----------


## vahick

alors réponse de la devinette ? bon courage isa bises

----------


## catis

m'enfin,vous aller chercher un peu la solution...je ne vais pas vous la donner toute crue quand même...

----------


## bouletosse

Je crois avoir la réponse ....  :Smile:

----------


## catis

garde là...un peu,on va faire travailler les méninges des moins jeunes...c'est bon pour la mémoire de réfléchir...hein les filles,au boulot...

----------


## manou 85

Je pense que l'ours est brun !! comme le biscuit lu ??

----------


## catis

pourquoi?c'est là la question....

----------


## manou 85

*﻿l'ours est forcement BLANC. En effet    un tel phénomène n'est possible qu'aux endroits suivants :* * - 1 - Exactement au pôle Nord. Les 10 km ne sont pas en ligne droite : c'est    un arc de cercle autour du pôle en restant à 10 km du pôle ( à chaque instant on va vers l'est ). L'ours est un ours polaire donc il est blanc.* * - 2 - Imaginons une latitude où il est possible de faire le tour de la Terre en    10 km. Cela existe près du pôle sud et du pôle nord. Près du pôle nord il est à moins de 10 km du pôle, il n'est donc pas possible d'y arriver après avoir fait 10 km vers le sud, donc ne reste que le pôle sud.* * On considère un cercle parallèle à l'équateur, de 10 km de circonférence, et qui    fait le tour de la Terre à cet endroit précis.* *Partons d'un point situé à 10 km au nord de ce cercle. Faisons 10 km au sud ( nous    sommes à nouveau sur le cercle ) puis dix km à l'est ( nous faisons le tour de la Terre et nous revenons à la position précédente ), puis 10 km au nord et nous revoilà au point de départ    !* 

je remercie Google de ce partage.

----------


## catis

tu a triché...je demandais le travail du cerveau,pas de google,tant pis,j'en trouverais d'autre...bon,ici tout va bien,les chiens ce font chie***,on bosse sans arrêt et c'est dur...et c'est pas finit...sinon,32 degrés sur la tournée du soir,j'ai mis la clim...

----------


## bouletosse

et bien moi j'avais trouvé sans google  enfin mon copain avait trouvé

----------


## vahick

bravo les filles !!!il fait trop chaud pour réfléchir !!! effectivement 32° ici c'est tt pareil je n'ai pas eu le courage d'aller faire trempette ds la mer mais demain je réserverai mon énergie pour cela !!!bises et bon courage les travailleuses mais je me répète ça veut dire que vous êtes encore assez jeunes pour bosser !!!réjouissez - vous !!!

----------


## manou 85

Tricher !! bah non !!!  j'ai creusé sur la toile !!!  

Cela sert à koi le progrès !! hein !! 
Il a fait chaud mais chaud un petit vent heureusement a soufflé mais là il fait lourd !!! 
bonne nuit !!

----------


## vahick

eh bien surprise !!!il pleut!!oh pas averse juste ce qu'il faut pour contrarier les touristes !!! bonne journée .

----------


## catis

bien fait pour eux,nous on veut de l'eau!!!de l'eau et de l'eau...voilà!!!!

----------


## catis

il pleut,il pleut bergère...j(ai même pu arroser les serres avec la citerne...bon elle est vide,il ne pleut pas assez,mais quand même...

----------


## chanloue

coucou ! alors déjà, merci de m avoir guidée vers ce post... j étais restée bien à la traine !
en revanche, pas merci ni à Cati ni à Manou pour le mal de crâne avec l ours.. même google n a pas réussi à creuser dans mon cerveau obtus !
sinon, ici, énormes coups de tonnerre, un peu de flotte nocturne avant hier, autant dire rien aujourd hui... mais toujours 30°, et pas d air marin pour améliorer ça... 
mes loulous ont un peu de mal malgré les sorties à la fraiche et les hydratations répétées...
bonne soirée tout le monde... et du courage pour celles qui bossent gaillardement !

----------


## catis

oui,les vacanciers me rendent grognons,je voudrais tellement prendre des vacances,je ne sais même plus ce que c'est,j'ai pourtant connu,à une époque,dans une autre vie,ça doit faire plus de 25 ans que je n'ai pas pris plus de 7 jours consécutifs de repos ....et mes dernières vacances,grace à TYSON(merci ma poulette...)c'était 4 jours en janvier 2013...là je fatigue,je me demande bien pourquoi...
j'ai donc une grosse déchirure musculaire depuis 1 mois 1/2 et je pense que c'est un signe...ça craque!!!
Aujourd'hui couvert,mais 20 degrés,super....et je bosse toute la journée,bon,je file me reposer avant la tournée du soir...bisous les filles...

----------


## chanloue

houlala... déchirure musculaire et tu fonces toujours devant toi... pas sûre que ça se remette sans plus de précaution... plein de courage, et un peu de sagesse, non ??

----------


## manou 85

<salut les filles !!   temps couvert et crachin aujourd'hui mais le fond de l'air reste lourd.
Pas facile la déchirure musculaire tu arrives à te soulager ??  
Courage les filles !! bientôt la retraite !!!! non je rigole !!

----------


## catis

la première déchirure date de début juin,violente,avec hématome et tout et tout.Bien entendu je bosse,alors pas de médecin,mais une genouillère car c'est vers le genou que ça a craqué...trois semaines après plus mal,j’ôte de plus en plus la genouillère...
je sème dans le jardin,une abeille me saute dessus...mouvement arrière et re déchirure,re hématome,re genouillère...ça fait trois semaines,ça va de nouveau mieux,je recommence à ôter la genouillère,mais je reste de plus en plus prudente,je la met pour bosser ou dés que ça crains...
Et miracle,j'irais voir le médecin,jeudi s'il peut,ou après,mais j'irais prendre conseil pour la suite...Échographie?rééducation?kiné?je vais rester prudente...Mais là je ne souffre plus du tout,j'ai juste la jambe faible(7 semaines de genouillère et perte des muscles)et la peur au ventre que ça recraque...voilà,pas drôle de vieillir,OOOHH oui manou,LA RETRAITE!!!je devrais l'avoir à taux plein  dans...16 ans?18 ans?ça s'allonge ces trucs là,c'est pas comme mon muscle,et j'ai 51 ans,alors...
Le muscle craqué est un muscle à la con,derrière le genou,qui ne sert pas beaucoup,sauf à ôter les bottes,quel c*n,mais quel c*n,je ne peux plus mettre mes bottes,enfin,si je peux les mettre...mais alors je dors avec,je pense que cath va adorer...
bon,je file au boulot,bises les filles...

----------


## manou 85

16 ans  faudrait penser à t'économiser !! 
retour chez le véto pour l'otite du Skipper. cinq jours d'antibios n'ont pas suffit donc re belote mais pour dix jours avec reprise des soins. l"ASV ne voulait pas me donner pour 10 jours parce que trop long (sic)  mais si c'est pour refaire une cure de cinq jours et rechuter cela ne va pas.
Il me semble que pour les maladies de peau on arrive à 3 semaines  !
le pov s'est laissé soigner, museler quand m^me sinon j'aurais plus de doigt.  après une bonne sousoupe et cela devrait aller.

----------


## vahick

c'est là que je me dis que j'ai vraiment une louloutte sur mesure , elle a eu aussi une otite donc ts les matins :tu viens ma louloutte on va s'occuper de la petite oreille et sans en réclamer plus iska arrivait dans la s de b et s'asseyait en attendant d'être soignée . après problèmes intestinaux : aller on va prendre le petit médicament et hop 2 grosses seringues de smecta dans la gorge même si elle crachouillait un peu parce que beurk , breuk !!!heureusement qu'elle est aussi adorable , je ne suis pas de force bien sûr à lutter si elle n'y mettait pas autant de bonne volonté . bon plus de soins une bibiche qui mange super bien depuis .....2 jours !!! bonne nuit les filles et prudence "l'éclopée "

----------


## catis

supeeer,iska mange!!!ça semble normal dit comme ça,mais en fait c'est génial...sinon,éclopée toi même...je blague,non,je ne suis pas éclopée,juste un peu diminuée...
C'est comme grosse,je suis juste enrobée en fait...
bon,je rentre du boulot depuis 1/2h,marre,quand est-ce que c'est la retraite?ou la dialyse,avec mes reins pourris ça me mettra en invalidité,et à moi les vacances perpétuelles...

----------


## manou 85

Il vient de lui même dans la salle de bains, il se laisse museler et soigner.
Mais comme il a des réactions de douleur en le muselant j'assure la sécurité de mes doigts pis après il a une p'tite récompense et l l'est content !! 
Temps gris ce matin.

----------


## chanloue

d autant plus que soigner avec des doigts en moins, c est sportif !
courage brave loulou ! bon appétit Iska... 
à vous lire, je vois que bien des loulous ont des soucis (je ne dirai pas que ça me rassure mais je me sens moins seule quoi...) ; c est quand même bien ce qu on a de mieux dans la vie : les remettre d aplomb et les choyer le plus longtemps possible !

----------


## manou 85

Je touche du bois car mon couple de jackots est  en forme malgré leur grand age. Mais ce qui me met de mauvaise humeur   c'est que le Skipper qui au départ était chez mon fiston a été délaissé question soins.
Le premier cocker de mon fils était une bonne pate, toujours content, n'entrant jamais en conflit. Alors que le Skip a eu un début dffiile (chien de trafic avec à 4 mois déjà pleins de proprios) qui est arrivé chez mon fils et a été élevé comme un BB. tout était permis.........pis devenu grand un boulet, changement de compagne et la nouvelle pas chien donc le pov vivait dans le garage la journée et le soir n'avait pas accès à la maison....donc quand il venait à la maison le pied des copains, de l'attention, des sorties donc un soir l'est monté dans la voiture et hop changement de crêmerie.
Quand mon fils vient à la maison il l'ignore et vient se mettre dans mes jambes et il n'y a que les petites a qui il fait des démonstrations de tendresse.
Chez moi il y a des règles et il s'y est fait, c'est un chien aveugle mais qui vit bien son souci tant qu'on ne change pas les meubles de place.
En ballade en exterieur, il suit au pif les copains, enthousiste et  joyeux, bien sur je choisis des endroits sécurisés sans voiture, sans vélo peinard koi pour mes deux merdeux chasseurs.
L'otite est chronique et difficile à soigner.

----------


## chanloue

ça, c est une maison sympathique ! braves loulous, ils y sont heureux (et pas moins sages qu ailleurs !!)

----------


## manou 85

Fo pas qu'il soit trop sages je m'ennuierais !!

----------


## catis

manou adore les terreurs,moi beaucoup moins,je serais moins patiente...il faut dire que j'ai des chiens adorables,juste chelsea qui est une vrai bourrine,un bourricot têtu,un rott quoi!!!
moi,j'avoue que certains jours je les aimeraient plus sages,et pourtant ils sont sages...mais bon,je fatigue...bon,retour boulot...et cueillette légumes,belle commande ,pour ce soir...je bosse comme infirmière et je livre 9 douzaines d'escargots ce soir et des tas de légumes...c'est bien,je ne fais pas de marché mais je vend quand même..

----------


## chanloue

holala mais tu fais des journées de combien d h ?? courage... mais pense à ta santé quand même...

----------


## manou 85

Si tu vends bien sans faire de marchés par le bouche à oreilles tu pers sans doute moins de temps.
je m'étais inscrite sur "une ruche qui dit oui" mais du coup et après info je me suis désinscrite mais je ne trouve pas de producteur en direct  à part les œufs que je prend à la ferme;
MOi un chien têtu j'aime bien !!  mes mâtins de Naples étaient exceptionnels à ce sujet....bien que les jackots sont pas mal  l'intelligence et le nargage de maitresse ils aiment !!

----------


## michele

Bonjour les filles 

Toujours fidèle au post  :Big Grin:  même si je me fais rare !
c bon je me suis enfin faite opérer de cette saleté de kyste .. entre deux vertèbres , qui me coinçait le nerf sciatique depuis plus de trois ans !
j'étais pas fière d'y aller mais aucun regret !
c encore tout frais .. opérée en pleine canicule le 02 Juillet ... je ne pouvais plus prendre mes jambes à mon cou pr détaller .. j'en étais arrivée à la morphine pr supporter la douleur !! mauvaise pèriode .. 
Bref c fait et je suis tjr sur mes deux jambes .. donc OUF !!
du coup je ne prend malheureusement pas de chiens en FA cet été ... les 5 miens me suffisent bien là !!
c ce qui a été le plus dur .. les laisser à la maison .. mais c une amie de tjr , kils connaissent bien ! donc ça la fait .. elle a même réussi à charmer mon Jams .. qui fuit le contact des étrangers à la maison ! là il a même été dormir avec elle !! les autres je savais que ça iraient !
chiant de vieillir .. on a toutes notre lot de merdouilles !!
l'orage approche ... pourvu qu ça tombe un bon moment .. on crêve de chaud ici aussi !! 
peu de chiens sous l'asso en ce moment .. trop de merde avec les FA au moment des vacances :Frown:  ça fait chier car c le pire moment de l'année ! vivement ke l'on puisse se monter un mini refuge !
Bonne soirée bisous et caresses aux poilus

----------


## chanloue

bon rétablissement à toi que je ne crois pas encore avoir eu le plaisir de croiser sur ce post (ou l autre de papotages aussi !!)

----------


## manou 85

Coucou Michèle !! 
Contente que cela se soit bien passé.
On vieillit pas trop mal tant que cela se soigne c'est gérable.
En cas d'hospitalisation j'ai droit à une somme que me verse ma mutuelle qui servira à payer la pension de mes zouaves car je n'ai pas confiance du tout dans mes fils et je parle pas des brus

----------


## vahick

bon rétablissement michele ça a dû être une super fiesta quand tes loulous t'ont retrouvée même s'ils avaient fait ami- ami avec ta copine . j'ai aussi des gros problèmes de colonne mais plus d'opération envisageable et si c'était possible je choisirais de supprimer mon éventration qui me rend assez monstrueuse !!!!le soleil est de retour mais il est tombé 2 l 1/2 d'eau qui font se réjouir le jardin reverdissant maintenant . iska a tjrs les mêmes problèmes avec l"appétit présent et vlan après 2 ou 3 j les intestins débloquent mais je deviens filosofe !!!là elle retrouve le calme après 3jours pour elle perturbants avec la présence d'une amie et son petit- fils de 5 ans .bonne soirée les copines

----------


## vosg'pattes

Ici dans l'est toujours pas d'eau alors j'arrose ma végétation avec mon puits , ce sont juste de jeunes arbustes , je n'ai pas de potager. 
Isa à te lire je frémis pour toi question douleurs et boulot , ce sont toujours les cordonniers les plus mals chaussés ,et tu n'as manifestement pas le temps de te soigner ..
Manou je vois tes jacks ,je suppose skipper à l'extrème gauche , qui est donc le chien du milieu sur ton canapé ?
Ici ce n'est pas les oreilles qui s'enflamment sans cesse mais la gueule de mon boxer Jim , les antibios ne faisant que de l'effet quelques jours .
Michèle , 5 chiens ...pas évident quand on doit être hospitalisé , cette amie est donc très précieuse pour toi ! Je me demande bien comment je ferais avec mes 3 grands zigottos si...pour la 4ème pas de soucis ,elle vit déjà la semaine avec son "popà" dans son gros camion.
Ah Isa au fait , j'habite les Vosges et j'ai un mari routier qui traverse régulièrement Bretagne et Normandie , je dis ça à toute hasard puisque tu avais besoin de faire ramener un " chariot " je crois . ( je n'ai pas tout compris).
Enfin il faudrait pour cela qu'il ait un voyage dans ton coin et que tu sois disposition pour lui amener l'objet sur son trajet, beaucoup de si quoi..mais sait on jamais .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je voulais dire que tu sois disponible ..c'est ma tablette qui insère d'autres termes à mon insu ...

----------


## manou 85

pas drole le texte automatique !! 
Skip n'est pas sur la photo c'est Camilla (beagle harrier) qui y est. dans une pose pas très académique voici Skip mon boulet !!

----------


## chanloue

il est absolument craquant le "boulet"... une caresse à toi pauvre petit bonhomme insulté !!!

----------


## catis

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4493479&type=1
le chariot est sur CHATEAUDUN et dois aller vers les vosges...il est dans le centre de la france,il etait pour tana,mais tana est partie avant qu'il arrive...
bon,boulot,bisous..;

----------


## manou 85

Alors je dirais que les petits mots doux : il a l'habitude et ne s'en offusque pas ou plus.
Comment la belle Iska  mange t elle toujours un jour sur 3
Temps bien plus frais, on est mieux. je vais devoir tailler mes hortensias qui se sont écroulés avec le cagnard bien que demain ils nous annoncent de la pluie je vais peut être attendre pour voir si ils redressent leur tête.
Et vous les filles cela boume ?

----------


## chanloue

merci ! un peu de fraicheur aussi ici, ce sont les p'tits loups qui apprécient ! moins les grondements d hier soir et les envolées de tout ce qui était au sol mais bon... on a réussi à ne pendre ni tuile ni cheminée sur la tête !!

----------


## vahick

salut manou eh bien l'appétit de ma grande sauterelle est tjrs aussi capricieux ,je ne sais plus combien de type s de croquettes j'ai essayé celles de ts les copains , la famille ,truffaut,celles qui étaient avec les récompenses reçues pour le "succès au Csau "en 3jours elle a mangé un sac de 100gr destinées aux " gadgets"( ces ptites choses à poils que l'on prend ds les bras)des croquettes grosses comme l'ongle de mon auriculaire si petites qu'elle avait le plus gd mal à croquer . je vais retourner voir s'il y en a pour les gros poilus !!!!ce matin comme hier comme avant- hier elle n'a pas touché à sa gamelle même pour manger la viande !!!mais bon ma véto m'a dit de ne pas m'inquiéter que par rapport à tt ce qu'elle a subit elle la trouvait superbe tant pis pour le poids idéal des léonbergs qu'elle n'atteindra probablement jamais !!! bonne journée à ttes ici c'est pluie et vent !!!vive l'automne en avance comme les autres saisons !!!

----------


## chanloue

merci Vahick, bonne journée également en ce joli mois d octobre !
je n ai pas tout suivi, loin de là... mais cette petite bête surnommée affectueusement sauterelle est elle obligée de se nourrir de croquettes ?? la ration ménagère ou le barf ne la séduiraient ils pas plus... ou médicalement elle n y  pas droit...

----------


## vosg'pattes

Ah le covoiturage est sur "Facebook" , bon ben je n'y suis pas . De plus cela paraissait urgent au 14 , la solution est peut-être trouvée . 
En mode urgent , cela ne sera pas possible de toute manière , il faudrait que ça tombe sur un trajet , donc ici c'était possible que pour un rapatriement non urgent   , quand l'occas se présentait .

A côté de chez moi vit un gros rott depuis un mois dans un chenil extérieur , eh bien je n'ai jamais vu un chien aussi tranquille qui subit son enfermement sans se plaindre , et aboie extrêmement peu .
A côté mes chiens sont des foufous déjantés .
Les molosses prennent sur eux , à leurs dépends forcément ..


voilà un aperçu de ma family 4 pattes ;

----------


## manou 85

Fallait oser un bobox et deux lévriers quel contraste !! 

Sont bien bo en tout cas. Tu arrives à lâcher les deux gazelles ?
Le chenil ne doit pas être vécu somme une punition mais comme un refuge, une niche ou personne ne vient le narguer. Temps pluvieux et frais moche pour les touristes.
ce midi en allant mon kawoua au bar j'ai croisé une remorque du cirque Z..... avec des tigres dedans il racolait pour le spectacle de ce soir. Navrant comme image. au milieu des voitures et les klaxons . pathétiques que se passerait il si un gamin s'approchait de ces cages pour tenter de caresser un tigrou     !

----------


## vahick

voilà tt spécialement pour chanloue : ma grande sauterelle a subi une très grave opération en mars et à la sortie de la clinique il lui manquait entre 10 et 15kg . avant cette opération elle ne se nourrissait déjà pas bcp mais elle pesait qd même 38kg en mangeant viande et riz ou pâtes mais depuis sa sortie après l'opération elle mange correctement 2ou 3 jours puis intestins en vrac elle ne mange plus pdt 2ou 3 jours . j'ai essayé des tas de croquettes sans succès sauf peut-etre des croquettes de chiwawa que je viens de rapporter !!!on va voir !!!qu'est - ce que le barf ? très élégantes tes " gazelles "

----------


## chanloue

ha... merci pour tes explications quant à ta gentille sauterelle... l essentiel est qu elle soit bien, même si capricieuse niveau alimentation, elle a le droit d abord, elle a déjà assez subi !
le barf, c est une alimentation à partir de cru ; il doit y avoir un post sur rescue..; mais je te mets un autre lien !

http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfnew/

----------


## vahick

j'ai lu avec bcp d'intérêt mais je n'ai vraiment pas les moyens de donner entre autres des côtes d'agneaux à ma bibiche et encore moins du cheval que je considère comme non consommable!!!, par contre je vais arrêter de lui cuire sa viande que je lui donne avec des nouilles ou du riz soufflé . aujourd'hui elle a un peu mangé disons une ration de survie mais sûrement pas suffisamment pour prendre du poids !!! je vais arrêter de me prendre la tête son poil a bien repoussé ( elle était en gde partie rasée pour son opération !!) elle est calme mais ne rate pas une occasion de courir ds le jardin , de jouer avec les copains . merci de t'interesser à ma louloutte . bonne nuit

----------


## chanloue

t inquiète, je suis vgl donc je peux comprendre certains de tes aprioris ! sinon, il me semble que des filons existent pour ne pas se ruiner en pratiquant le BARF... mais je ne saurais te renseigner (en particulier se mettre en cheville avec un volailler qui vend à bas prix, voire donne carcasses, cous etc... ; tout le monde ne donne pas agneau ou cheval, je crois que c est modulable mais ne saurais te l expliquer correctement...) ; en tout cas, belle vie à ta Sauterelle !!
merci, bonne nuit chez toi également !

----------


## Moumoune83

J'ai mis un MP , Vahick !!! avec plusieurs liens, pour le Barf, et d'autres choses pour aider la crevette !

----------


## manou 85

Le BARF règle pas mal de pb. Les rations sont moins importantes car on ne charge pas avec du riz ou autres.
TU peux donner du poulet (avec os) mais pas du poulet fermier ou les os seraient trop durs . les légumes rapés les huiles diverses cela ne revient pas plus cher que les croquettes premium.
du temps ou j'avais mes 2 matines la ration me revenaient à 4 euros/jour.
Le calme est là  !   merci la pluie !!

----------


## vosg'pattes

J'imagine tes affres , Vahick , de voir ta chienne bouder sa nourriture .. La nourriture de chihuahua doit être chère pour nourrir une grande race .

Oui ,Manou , les contrastes ne nous font pas peur  , voilà notre autre 4 pattes ; 





Je lâche effectivement mes galgos mais loin des villages et des chats , et l'un après l'autre en général , pour protéger la faune ..

----------


## vahick

oh trop drôle cette photo !!!avec ma mère nous avions zossi un succès assuré quand nous étions ensemble elle et son gadget ( yorkshire)de 2kg tt mouillé et ma chienne léonberg loukia 80cm au garrot et plus de 75kg surtout quand nous arrivions ds un resto "chic : vous acceptez les chiens demandait-elle avec sa miniature ds les bras : mais oui madame et moi qui suivait avec mon petit" poney "!!!et pourtant c'était elle qui posait le moins de problème , couchée près de moi elle ne bougeait pas de tt le repas alors qu'on entendait la voix de la "petite" bon chien de garde à chaque fois qu'on approchait de notre table pour nous servir !!!

----------


## vosg'pattes

Oui c'est souvent comme ça les plus petits les plus gueulards   et Tchéquie n'échappe pas à la règle .
Mais bon , c'est son job de faire la sonnette aussi , elle vit la semaine dans le camion de mon mari et en plus de lui tenir compagnie , elle l'alerte si on traîne autour de ses réservoirs et autre la nuit ...Le hic est qu'elle ne fait pas la différence avec un collègue qui a une envie pressante donc le sommeil est en pointillés avec elle.

Manou les fauves en cage des cirques , je trouve ça infiniment triste et révoltant à notre époque   , comment peut on encore confiner de si puissantes bêtes sauvages , au mépris de tous leurs besoins ...

----------


## manou 85

Tous les ans c'est le même bazar. Malgré que je contacte la mairesse, lui contant le non respect de certaines sécurités ils finissent toujours par l'avoir à l'usure.
Pourquoi ne pas favoriser les cirques sans animaux. quelle image donne t on aux enfants. c'est comme les marineland les gens sont en extase et personne ne se soucie de la qualité et de la durée de vie des dauphins et autres.

L'a l'air mignonne la crevette. Même pas peur de piétiner le géant !!
J'étais sur le forum chiens.com, en 2006 il y a eu un rassemblement plus de 30 humains et au moins 60 chiens de tous formats. Reçus par un camping aventurier nous avons passé le week end de l'ascension formidable. Tous ces chiens d'horizons et d'histoires différentes se sont cotoyé sans aucune agressivité lors de randonnées et diverses fêtes tardives......Le dimanche nous avions organisé des jeux et j'ai le souvenir d'une fille qui travaille avec une assoc rescue de levriers 3 levriers, 1 dogue argentin 1 pin's noir obéïssant à la voix. Splendide !!

----------


## catis

c'est chouette quand ton disque dur lache,tu as plein de lecture au retour...bon,nous voilà réparées...je suis allée chercher mon disque dur externe et je vais faire des sauvegardes plus souvent..;là on a eu de la chance de tout pouvoir sauver,on aurait pu tout aussi bien perdre toutes nos photos...tana par exemple...
pour le barf que je ne pratique pas,on a un super  volailler sur carrhaix qui envoi dans toute la france y compris zoo et compagnie,de la viande  de volaille congelée,pas chère du tout,broyée,avec les os broyés aussi..;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*ce sont les volailles du poher,c'est bien pour le barf...
CARCASSE VOLAILLE 200 G TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasses et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

200
*11,80 €/20 kg*
_soit 0,59 € /kg_





*CARCASSE VOLAILLE 1000 G TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasses et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

1000
*9,72 €/18 kg*
_soit 0,54 € /kg_





*CARCASSE VOLAILLE 20 KG TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasse et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

20000
*9,60 €/20 kg*
_soit 0,48 € /kg_





*VOLAILLE ET BOEUF 1000g TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasses et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

1001
*13,86 €/18 kg*
_soit 0,77 € /kg_





*CARCASSE DE VOLAILLES 1000g SPECIAL CHIOT TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasses et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

1002
*9,72 €/18 kg*
_soit 0,54 € /kg_





*CARCASSE VOLAILLE HACHEES CRUES SAUCISSE DE 1000g TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasses et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

1000S
*5,60 €/10 kg*
_soit 0,56 € /kg_





*CARCASSE VOLAILLE BIO 1000 G TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire issu de l'agriculture et de l'élevage 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

1000bio
*19,26 €/18 kg*
_soit 1,07 € /kg_





*cous de volailles 2 blocs de 10 kg - colis de  20 kg TVA 10%* 
 				             					            Cous de volailles surgelés en bloc sans aucun autre additif Facile d'utilisation, 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

cous20
*10,60 €/20 kg*
_soit 0,53 € /kg_





*VIANDE DE BOEUF 1000 G TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de viande de boeuf 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER

1000BOEUF
*41,42 €/18 kg*
_soit 2,30 € /kg_





*CARCASSES DE VOLAILLES ET CAROTTES (10%) TVA 20% 1000g* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru surgelé à base de carcasses et 				            
 

CODE
PRIX HT
NBRE COLIS
PANIER


*11,25 €/18 kg*
_soit 0,63 € /kg_





*VIANDE SEPAREE MECANIQUEMENT DE VOLAILLES  PAINS DE 12.5 KG TVA 20%* 
 				             					            Un aliment complémentaire cru et surgelé à base de viande de 				            


- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.aliment-chien-chat.fr/
voilà le lien vers le site.Possibilité d'envoi groupé dans toute la france...mais pour nous,c'est a coté,même pour vahick...c'est à cleden poher.

----------


## manou 85

vite je note l'adresse !! merci cath

----------


## Moumoune83

Mes 5 chiens sont au Barf, depuis 2 ans maintenant ... Utte, la mastiff y était aussi, quand elle est arrivée chez nous. Mais par choix, je n'achète que la viande en morceaux, pas broyée.... car vu ce qu'ils arrivent à nous faire manger à nous, je me dis que dès que c'est broyé, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'ils y mettent. D'ailleurs, ils ont répondu, sur un site de Barf, qu'ils mettaient des conservateurs dans leur broyé.... Mes chiens mangent les cuisses entières ( même les carlins!) et le reste aussi ! Rien ne les dérange ! Les carlines de 9 ans ont de magnifiques dents blanches et n'ont jamais eu de détartrage !!! Je regrette de ne pas avoir donné cette alimentation avant !

----------


## vahick

merci isa mais il faudrait d'abord que j'achète un autre congel!!!!le petit que j'ai est tt juste pour moi car je prépare d'avance à manger pour avoir des plats tt préparés pour les jours où j'ai la flemme de cuisiner mais bien sûr je note et je demanderai aussi à ma véto ce qu'elle en pense !!!chouette le gd soleil est de retour mais ce matin on se caillait il n'y avait même pas 20° plus qu'étonnant en juillet !!!. bon pm

----------


## manou 85

Bon aout est pas encore là  et déjà des soucis.

Violette la bombasse ne supporte qu'une mouche passe dans le chemin.  Alors vous pensez qu'avec les vacances en ce moment c'est show entre les vélos qui passent, les chiens que les maitres viennent balader tout le long du grillage, les gamins qui viennent jouer au ballon.
Un monsieur, un peu énervé, est venu me menacer au portail se plaignant des aboiements de ma dinguotte. m'a dit que je devrais lui couper les cordes vocales........     a suivre !!  
dur de garder son calme  devant tant de sauvageries.

----------


## catis

3 degrés ce matin....à 6h,en partant au boulot,1 degré à Guiscriff....oui,je confirme,il faisait froid ce matin...

----------


## catis

le covoit du chariot est toujours en panne,on cherche un chateaudun l'alsace ou un reims vers l'alsace,mais dans ce cas vers le 15 aout...des idées les filles?

----------


## vahick

premier problème avec" miss caprice "j'ai voulu commencer déjà en ne cuisant pas sa viande eh bien mademoiselle n'en veut pas !!!alors je vais continuer comme maintenant elle mange un peu de croquettes et viande cuite ds de la graisse d'oie , riz soufflé , pâtes cuites avec bouillon cubes . la viande que j'achète au super U :flanchet à 3,10€ est fraîche !!! belle journée mais encore frisquet le matin !!!bonne nuit

----------


## chanloue

merci, bonne nuit également ! c est vrai qu on replonge déjà vers l automne semble t il... l essentiel est que "miss caprice" accepte de manger hein, et de digérer !

----------


## catis

fait gaffe aux bouillons cubes,c'est  très salé et le sel est extrèmement toxique pour les chiens pris en grande quantité...ça provoque des problêmes cardiaques.Pour les humains aussi d'ailleurs...il existe des bouillons cubes sans sel de régime,prend ceux-là...
Sinon,cath m'a dis qu'hier matin et avant hier,il y avait des petites gelées au bord du ruisseau...léger,mais quand même.

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !!

Il est bizarre le temps on est passé du cagnard à une certaine fraicheur automnale, les feuilles commencent à tomber du catalpa. par contre je vais devoir mouiller les hortensias qui sont au bord du malaise.....
Je mène mon Skip chez le toiletteur ce matin va être bo mon couillon. J'ai bouclé mes deux pin's ils tirent une tronche    mai bon avec un câlin je rattrapperais le coup.

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !!  
Bine calme par ici.
La gazelle va bien ?
Nuit pourrie ici, Mes zouaves se sont empoignés hier midi. toujours les deux couillus qui se cherchent et parfois se trouvent la bombasse s'en est mélé......Jules est perçé sur le dos ( gros hématome et poils blancs bah moins blanc) et Skip  a toussé l'après midi, se faisait vomir ...........cela a fini par se calmer puis reprendre dans la soirée. A mal dormi, a trembler n'a pas réclamé sa gamelle.
Mais ce matin il est venu chercher son biscuit....la moitié. si cela s'arrange pas je vais le mener encore chez le véto.......  bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## chanloue

merci Manou, c est l ambiance chez toi... bonne journée, je l écrirais presque en pointillés vu ce que je lis !!

----------


## vahick

aller une bonne nouvelle iska a grossi de 700gr en 15j . c'est vrai qu'elle se nourrit un peu mieux avec à la fois sa nourriture habituelle et un peu de croquettes taille yorchire qu'elle déguste la nuit !!!
bonjour l'ambiance chez toi manou. j'espère qu'il vont se calmer tes loulous , il n'y a pourtant pas d'orage dans l'air avec ce grand bleu .as -tu un début d'explication? pas de calins pour tes vilains bagarreurs mais bises pour toi

----------


## chanloue

super pour Iska ! petit à petit hein, elle va s enrober (un jour...)

----------


## catis

manou,ils sont castrés tes couillus?bonjour l'ambiance,ici c'est calya et chelsea qui se frittent de temps en temps,mais bon,pas à ce point là,je ne vois pas de sang...
les abeilles sont énervées par la floraison des châtaigniers,peut-être les couillons ou us de manou se prennent pour des abeilles...
super pour iska!!!allez...ça va le faire...

----------


## manou 85

Jules est castré mais ne le sait pas !!   ::  Skip est entier.
mais la teigne c'est Jules. C'est cyclique.
Il est jaloux de Skip qui me colle et n'en finit pas de ses menaces et de ses postures de menaces.
Skip ne le voit pas en s'en fout.
de temps en temps cella part en vrac et la merdeuse s'en mèle et là elle fait pas semblant.
Les gars c'est plus de l'esbrouffe elle, elle niaque   :: 
Skip va bien encore un peu tremblant
Jules claque des dents et là deux hypothèses : 
Soit le Bombasse émet des odeurs affriolantes soit mon pin's devient sénile !! 
A suivre !!  
Iska continue à bien mangé cela fera du bien au moral à ta Mum.
Chelsea c'est la rototo !! elle est devenue bouffonne ??

----------


## vahick

merci manou je suis effectivement contente de la voir manger cette petite capricieuse et ce d'autant plus que moi ce n'est pas la grande forme !j'espère aller mieux d'ici jeudi où mon fils arrive à bénodet avec sa compagne  . donc au dodo . j'espère manou que la paix va revenir chez toi .

----------


## vosg'pattes

Je n'ai pas de piste pour le covoiturage , zhom allant vers le sud ouest en ce moment alors qu'il était " abonné " depuis longtemps à la Bretagne et la Normandie. 
Du coup , il fait du covoiturage pour nous hihi puisqu'il passe pas loin du refuge où l'on a repéré une chienne ...Et oui , finalement on a récidivé , on a craqué bêtement lol en visionnant les images d'un site d'une association  où notre fille aînée , installée dans le Lot , vient d'adopter un chiot croisé springer .
Celle qui nous a fait craquer  a un an et demie et s'appelle Ginette ..
Je vous en dirai plus quand elle sera ici . Je me réjouis bien entendu .
C'est une croisée basset hound très sociable .
Cela devrait le faire avec mes mâles et ma galga fofolle mais sociable elle aussi.

Ici 34 ° à cette heure ci , quel été mémorable !
Bonnes nouvelles d'Iska donc .

----------


## catis

ici,20 degrés et flotte toute la journée sauf le soir,génial,tout est arrosé...et ma citerne se remplit...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bienvenue à ginette..on veut des photos.

----------


## michele

Bonjour les filles .... pour ce chariot pourquoi ne pas demander sur Blablacar ... il y a des propositions !! si les gens peuvent faire quelques Km ça le fait ... et vu les tarifs , je pense que c une bonne idée !! 
https://www.blablacar.fr/search?fn=C...imit=10&page=1

si besoin de mes services pr la réservation vs me dites ... Catis ou Sandrine !!

----------


## michele

sinon ici tout va bien ..je me remet doucement mais surement ..juste l'impression d'être un piquet .. raide comme la justice  :Big Grin:  mais g pu kan même sauver cette louloute d'une triste fin 

Moi qui ai toujours dit aucun Molosse à la maison , j'en suis tombée amoureuse grave  :Big Grin:  c juste une crème cette chienne ! OUF elle a trouvé sa famille .. ils viendront la chercher au 15 Aout , après que c fils seront retirés (stérilisation) 
encore une pour qui les larmes couleront le jour de son départ ... 
si besoin de me joindre pr blablacar et le chariot 0689661055 !! bises à toutes

----------


## catis

bonjour michele,tu aurais une idée pour le chariot?c'est vrai que ça urge pour le boubou...ce serait un transport Chateaudun  l'Alsace,ou Reims Nancy,ou Chartres Nancy....on a plein de possibilités,mais rien ne bouge...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je suis allée voir,mais je ne connait rien à blablacar...je vais en parler sur facebook...

----------


## michele

Je peux au besoin m'occuper de la réservation sur Blablacar ... je pense que la famille qui attend le chariot seront OK pr me rembourser ... car c la dèche en ce moment  :Frown: 

par contre je viens d'avoir ce message d'une amie qui gère un site de co-voit 
Stefany Héraud Edery j'ai mis un comm à sandrine sur le post d'origine ; il y a ce covoit jusqu'à Frasne fin août https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204494852719081&set=oa.6057979627  68483&type=3&theater , il faudrait ensuite remonter sur st dié (environ 3h de route ) ; il y a Ondine qui est de st dié, si Sandrine est tjs en contact avec elle
il faudrait donc voir du coté de Sandrine ... car perso je ne suis pas amie avec Ondine !

tu as mon tel juste au dessus si besoin Catis  :Big Grin: biz à vous toutes

----------


## catis

ça ne raccourcit pas vraiment le voyage,sandrine peut le mener à Reims mi aout ,et Reims Nancy c'est 2h30 de route maximum...Any peut aller le chercher à Nancy;Le problême aussi c'est que ça urge,c'est pour un boubou au bassin fracturé et sa rééducation ne peut plus guère attendre,ça fait déjà longtemps qu'il attends...alors fin aout...on va chercher une solution plus rapide.Pour blablacar je  peux bien payer moi aussi,ne t'inquiète pas...;merçi de ton aide...

----------


## tyzon

coucou tout le monde, on a trouvé de quoi faire pour le chariot et ca se décante doucement... je pense qu'on va arriver à tout concilier à partir de Reims ! Merci pour votre aide en tout cas mes chéries, toujours prête à faire feu...
pas un poil de flotte ici, mon jardin ressemble au sahara... jaune et desertique... Le z'hom est en vacance et il a preté sa maison à un copain, du coup il me monte un barbeuc !!!!!

----------


## vahick

contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles copine .ii la pluie peu à peu fait reverdir le jardin mais à certains endroits c'est mort ,définitivement grillé !!!et tes loulous ça va ? bonne journée bisous 
,

----------


## michele

OK merci pr les infos .... donc si vs avez besoin de moi pr blablacar .. pensez à me téléph c plus sur !!  :Smile:  biz à toutes .... ici aussi il fait très chaud !!

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !! 
je reviens de chez le véto. re-otite et verrue ou tumeur on verra quand il fera moins chaud.
Antibio + anti douleur et soins dans le conduit auditif à l'eau oxygénée 1 jour sur 2 chez la véto et easotic l'autre jour. antibio 5 j à voir si celui ci agit.
L"a bien grogné le p'tit gros mais après être remonté dans la voiture s'est endormie comme un BB.
Bonne journée les filles !!

----------


## chanloue

holala... bon rétablissement loulou.. 
ici aussi, bien chaud..; vers 38° annoncé pour l après midi... dur d aider mes petits papyloups là hein...
merci, bonne journée !!

----------


## vahick

j'espère que ton petit poilu va vite retrouver la forme manou ; moi mes visiteurs indésirables ont eux un superbe dard . en effet comme l'an dernier ces vilaines bêtes squattent ma cheminée , bien que paraît-il bien français ils ne st pas les bienvenus chez une vieille dame allergique et bien qu'amie des animaux on va devoir les éliminer !!! bises les copines

----------


## catis

tu peux faire un petit feu,ça les chassera naturellment...

----------


## vahick

eh non la heminée est hors d'usage et c 'est moi qui serait enfumée on me l' totalement déconseillé car je risquais en plus de me faire piquer , des frelons en colère pas bons du tout !!!

----------


## catis

ah,c'est des frelons...alors oui,faut faire gaffe à toi quand même...pompiers?

----------


## vahick

oui d'énormes frelons , j'en avais tué un à mon bureau , la longueur de son dard faisait froid ds le dos . non c'est un employé de la mairie qui est venu pas les pompiers ,super sympa il ne m'a même pas fait payer simplement parce qu'il me trouvait sympa bien sûr je lui ai qd mêm donné un petit billet pour aller boire un jus avec les copains . c'était qd même un sacré boulot grande échelle plus échelle de toit . il faudrait que je fasse poser une sorte de bouchon ça fait 2 fois de suite que ces hôtes indésirables s'installent. bon courage isa la chaleur est de retour . bisous

----------


## catis

oui,juste du grillage fin roulé en boule serré et glissé en "force"dans le conduit,ton conduit respire et les bête ne peuvent pas tomber dedans(oiseaux...)ni les insectes(abeilles et frelons.)

----------


## vahick

merci isa j'avais bien pensé à du grillage encore faut- il trouver une bonne âme outillée pour monter sur le toit !!!!j'ai quelqu'un qui vient pour mes haies mardi , au téléphone il a l'air sympa je lui demanderai !!! bon pm bisous

----------


## vosg'pattes

Coucou tout le monde !
Nous voilà donc avec une petite  (mais grande aussi  cinquième à la maison ) .
Je vous présente donc Ginette , 20 mois , chienne de races si l'on peut dire puisque née dans un élevage de basset hound et la labrador où il y a eu un couac .



Elle est adorable , pour le moment hyper flegmatique aussi , ça change de mes dingos , à voir si c'est l'arrivée en maison qui la tétanise un peu ou si c'est son tempérament paisible de basset .


Voilà la nana (non elle n'est pas montée toute seule sur la table..)



Et ma famille reunie ;




Manou , encore une otite  , ici c'est Jim boxer qui a à nouveau l'interieur des babines en feu , re antibios ...ça recommençe tous les mois maintenant . Je me demande si son récent traitement trocoxil n'y serait pas pour quelquechose .
Michelle , cette petite bouledogue avait l'air sympa mais pourtant abandonnée ?

----------


## manou 85

j'adore le croisement basset/labrador  elle toute choupinette en tout cas.
Eh oui les otites à répétition c'est très douloureux.
en novembre on avait enlevé les verrues dans le conduit mais là elles ont repoussé et le pronostic est sombre car ouvrir le conduit auditif ne garantie pas que es verrues ne vont pas repousser encore et encore.
Donc là on soulage et nettoyons en profondeur mais si il y a rechute faudra le laisser partir.

----------


## vosg'pattes

Ah oui  c'est à ce point là tout de même .c'est dur ..

encore une photo de Ginette qui fait l'otarie :

----------


## catis

drôle de bête ma fois...effectivement,elle est très originale,entre le basset,le labrador et l'otarie,c'est une bien drôlette cette drôlette...avec un animal pareil dans la rue on va vous demander souvent ce que c'est???
Ma mère ,toiletteuse canine,autrefois,avais dans ses clients ,une portée entière issue d'un mélange improbable;colley et york.
Je précise que papa york et maman colley.
Quand on veut,on veut.Autant dire que maman etait d'accords et bien d'accords,sinon...donc les maitres de ces charmants petits ne se sont évidement pas méfiés et bing!!!
Portée magnifique,chien taille moyenne,plus petits que le colley quand même,poil très très longs jusqu'au sol du york(toiletteuse contente)museau poitu du colley,une merveille ,et tous pareils,ça aurais mérité d'en faire une race...
là aussi on se demandais bien d'ou venait ce type de chien...

----------


## manou 85

Cela fait penser à un shetland non ? 
Je me souviens de ma mâtine qui n'avait d'yeux que pour mon teckel arlequin. Il le grimpait le KNP et elle elle plaçait bien sa queue mais  il n'avait pas le temps de conclure que je le mettais dehors. je l'ai frustré mon tout petit mais je tenais à ce que mâtine reste "vierge"  ou plus hypocritement je la reservais pour un autre type de mâle. Qu'elle n'a jamais voulu d'ailleurs !! cela a fini en insémination à ENV.

----------


## chanloue

originale mais jolie bestiole la "petite" Ginette !!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir tt le monde j'espère que vous avez ttes retrouvé le soleil comme ici même si qqles degrés de plus seraient les bienvenus le matin !!! bon dimanche

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir Yvette !!  

le soleil est revenu mais il continue à faire frais. La bombasse  était contente de retrouver "son tunnel sous la couette. car avant il faisait trop chaud et j'avais zappé de me couvrir.
Du monde, du monde !!
Skip est allé chez la véto 1 jour sur deux et lundi on revoit la véto  pour faire le point.
Il est en forme, aboie comme un sonneur se prélasse dans sa caisse et fait le couillon avec la bombasse....
Bonne nuit les filles !!

----------


## chanloue

coucou ! bonne nuit, bonjour, bonsoir... enfin tout dans le désordre vu l heure !!
ici aussi temps bien frais, et légèrement humide... il semble que l été soit terminé, normal, le 15 août est passé... 
bonne continuation Skip ! j aime bien le surnom de la bombasse... s agit il donc d une chouette pépette ?? ou simplement d une toutoune hyper speed ??

----------


## manou 85

Voici une photo de Violette, jack russel de 11 ans !! 
 en mode bouffonne genre " tu me prendrais pas sur lles genoux là maintenant !!

----------


## vahick

oh !!!tte timide la violette !!!!tu as la santé manou ça ne tient pas en place ces petits loulous !!!

----------


## manou 85

Je me rend compte que maintenant j'ai des limites. mais bon ils ne seraient pas là je m'ennuierais...
Sur celle ci . elle est en accueil chez une dame de l'assoc  et se demande à quelle sauce elle va être croquer. Moi j'ai flascher sur son "p'tit air malheureux"

----------


## tyzon

ha, si t'avais su à l'époque, t'aurais pas cru à son p'tit manège !! 
suis en vacance dans les ardennes chez mon popa et mes frangines et je viens de découvrir ginette !!! on dirait la tronche de mon Capinou version longues pattes !! 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour info, le chariot est arrivé à destination ce dimanche !! Yesssssssssss

----------


## manou 85

eh bé ! Isa doit être contente.
Le capinou a de longuuuuuuuuuuues pattes et des oreilles bien discrètes !!! j'aimerais bien l'entendre aboyer l'otarie .
Ta fifille va bien Yvette ?      Tyzon cela fait du bien d'être en famille !  profites ce sont des moments précieux et trop rares.
bonne nuit les filles.

----------


## vahick

merci manou ma bibiche va bien même si elle ne prends pas de poids elle ne maigrit plus ,ses intestins ont l'air de mieux fonctionner ça fait au moins 15j qu'elle n'a pas eu ses p'tites seringues de sm...ac ,elle est gaie court comme une fofolle dans le jardin .elle se nourrit plus régulièrement à la fois viande et quelques croquettes la nuit !!!bonne journée manou ;caresses à tes 4pattes

----------


## catis

un nouveau chien tyson?tu va les confondre...;
yess pour le chariot!!any doit-être contente et le bouvier handicapé aussi;
j'ai terminé mes plantations,il doit bien rester quelques semis mais le potager est bien beau cette année;
Quant à manou,j'adore le petit air malheureux du pauv chien misérable gras comme un cochon et étalé sur une couette,il y en a des malheureux quand même si c'est pas triste de voir tant de misère.. ::

----------


## manou 85

HOu hou !! les filles !! comment allez vous avec ce vent qui souffle................décolle les feuilles........;et cette pluie  quelle dernière semaine de vacances.
Bises les filles!!

----------


## chanloue

hou hou ! merci ! ça va ! pas (encore) envolée... mais peut être bientôt noyée !! bonne journée !

----------


## manou 85

coucou !! 
tu es dans quel coin !!

Le vent semble cédez un peu en force mais maintenant il y a des averses. la journée dans la maison repose les voisine et mes oreilles.

----------


## chanloue

dans l Ain... oui, je sais loin de la Bretagne chère à certain(e)s !!

----------


## catis

ça a un peu soufflé dans la journée,mais on a vite retrouvé le soleil cet après midi...
Dans l'Ain,j'ai fait mes études d'infirmière à Lyon,vécu dans la Loire(Ste Colombe sur Gand)et ma tendre épouse est Lyonnaise...nous allions nous baigner et pêcher,et lézarder au bord de l'Ain(la rivière..et ses galets)c'est un coin qu'on connait un peu,cath y retourne un peu,toute sa famille est de Lyon et beaucoup de mes amis sont restés là-bas..;

----------


## vosg'pattes

Coucou , la bombasse est donc une petite saucisse , comme ma Ginette  qui elle , est une grosse saucisse .
Faut voir ce qu'elle avale d'ailleurs , je surveille ça de près car la Gigi est insatiable..
Et si flegmatique , c'est impressionnant cette inertie !
J'essaierai une balade demain matin ..

Tant mieux pour l'arrivée du chariot Tyson ! Ton capinou n'a pas l'air plus dynamique que Ginette , c'est vrai qu'il y a des ressemblances .

Finalement 5 chiens (4 "gros") , c'est pas plus de boulot que 4 , vous pouvez y aller , les contraintes (hors financières) sont les mêmes . 
C'est vrai que j'ai un peu de place aussi , sinon c'est un frein .

----------


## chanloue

ha oui Catis, nous aurions presque pu être "voisines" !!

----------


## vahick

je crois bien que c'est moi qui est le plus à l'ouest !!!!vous savez cette si jolie bretagne qui vous distribue généreusement les dépressions !!!depuis hier au soir certaines chaînes ont disparu de la tv  mon ordi est HS et ça souffle encore ce matin ce qui n"empêche pas la pluie !!! bonne journée au chaud les filles

----------


## catis

sur,c'est vahick la plus à l'ouest....on n'a personne après...le bout du monde...la fin de la terre..;aujourd'hui re flotte,ça manquait...la citerne doit-être pleine,je vais pouvoir arroser mes serres facilement...bon,un peu de soleil ne serait pas de refus...
je suis crevée,un rein me fais un mal de chien,vivement la retraite.

----------


## chanloue

c est vrai que c est bien beau la Bretagne surtout quand le mauvais temps nous offre des spectacles d océan/mer déchainés.. 
sinon.. courage Catis mais la retraite ne semble pas pour tout de suite... attention, ne tire pas trop sur al corde...

----------


## vahick

bon courage isa je sais trop combien c'est difficile quand la douleur s'ajoute à la fatigue .bises

----------


## catis

cath m'a massé avec des huiles essentielles,et la tournée du soir s'est mieux passée,tant mieux.Jeudi je vais voir mon magnétiseur,je souffre trop.Voilà.
sinon,tout va bien...il pleut et ça arrose!!!!

----------


## vahick

bon je n'arrive plus a envoyer des mails , internet disparait régulièrement il paraît que ce serait la faute de mon ordi !!! je disait donc que vous demandiez de la pluie !!!ça y est avec ce matin vos réserves doivent être pleines !!!je disais aussi que c'est chouette d'avoir son infirmière kiné à domicile hein isa ? j'espère que le mieux se maintient!!!et pour finir je vous donnait des nouvelles de ma bibiche . il semblerait que sa digestion ait trouvé un "compromis " elle ne mange pas énormément mais un peu chaque jour , ça ne sera jamais un gros toutou mais partout où elle passe , elle joue les vedettes se laissant admirer  très " humblement " bonne soirée les filles

----------


## chanloue

quelle chance d avoir une star à présenter au public !!

----------


## manou 85

Tu veux dire qu'elle fait la kéké à son cours d'éduc...qu'elle  fait sa fière quand tu croises du monde lors de vos sorties. et telle un sphynx féminin elle vampe les touristes bien installée dans ton jardin.
PLuie cet aprem et encore demain, le jardinier devait passer je crois que c'est mal parti.
Ce matin grand fou rire : Violette dort avec moi, la nuit et ne tolère personne dans la chambre, Jules s'est donc retranché dans la 2ème chambre au milieu des oreillers et couettes et Skip dans sa panière.
Ce matin, Violette avons sauté du lit avant que les arçons ne bougent et elles file non pas dehors pissé mais dans la chambre de Jules et comme elle a des p'tites patounes ne peut pas sauter sur le pieu..donc couinements de charme, roucoulades et mon Jules flegmatique s'étire les pattes avant puis les arrières d'un calme olympien.
La Bombasse pressée jappait d'énervement, ils ont fini par filer comme des flèches prévenir le quartier qu'ils étaient à bien commencer la journée suivant pat un Skip pas bien réveillé (pas eu le temps de faire ses étirements ) après sils sont revenus chercher leur biscuit matinal.
Bonne nuit les filles et bravo à Ika de continuer sa convalescence à son rythme.

----------


## vahick

oui oui la miss joue la timide , la craintive mais ça je pense que c'est un vilain souvenir de son premier lieu de vie entre 2mois 1/2 et 4mois1/2 ça ne devait pas être le paradis vue son attitude face aux messieurs !!!pour une fois la météo a tapé dans le mille :temps pourri c'est bien ça repose ma vieille carcasse puisqu'il n'est pas possible de jardiner !!!bonne journée quand même , il doit bien avoir des filles au soleil !!!

----------


## catis

coucou les filles,aujourd'hui j'ai une journée de repos,je me suis réveillée à 8h30...j'ai un RDV magnétiseur à 11h,il etait temps que je me lève!!!bon,sinon,il pleut il pleut bergère....
Cath est allée voir nos voisins hier,ils vendent une maison(cabane  en pierre plutôt,vu l'état,tout est à faire dedans)qui est sur notre terrain,ils en veulent 10000 euros et on a que 5000;du coup on laisse tomber.Je reviens à mon projet mobil home pour accueillir dignement nos amies et leurs bêtes...pour 3000 euros tout compris on aura 30 m2 habitable de suite  avec S de B et deux chambres...voilà.
On a tout de même négocié avec eux ,le prix de notre tranquillité,car qui va venir nous emmerder ensuite?mais trop cher,on n'a pas les sous.

----------


## vahick

hélas je ne peux pas vous prêter cette somme , je l'aurai fait si je l'avais !!et la banque ? pas envisageable ?c'est dommage !!profitant que mon ordi soit de bon poil ce matin je m'apprêtais à te demander comment tu allais ce matin isa . j'espère que tu vas être soulagée par ton magnétiseur !!sur ce rangement des papiers j'ai une de ces pagailles !!!mais je ne voudrais pas que ma plus jeune fille si gentille avec sa maman soit ennuyée quand je n'y serais plus ça ne serait pas très sympa pour elle donc je profite de la météo ...disons humide pour ne pas la vexer !!!bonne journée à ttes quand même

----------


## chanloue

bonjour à tout le monde ! Vahick... après il y a aussi (une fois que tu t seras fait la main chez toi !) des piles de paperasses à ranger ! (lors de mon dernier déménagement, il y a 8 ans, mon gendre a beaucoup apprécié les cartons "archives inutiles" et "archives peut être utiles" ... je n ai pas compris !!!!!
bonne remise en forme Catis !
une chose que je ne comprends pas... comment un tiers peut il avoir une construction sur un terrain qui ne lui appartient pas ?? pff... je suis toujours épatée par les inepties du droit français...

----------


## vahick

oh oui j'ai moi zossi un problème de " droit . je vous explique :quand j'ai acheté ma p'tite maison il y a plus de 30ans on m'a dit que l'état avait demandé à l'ex propriétaire de prévoir que la route serait élargie qu' elle devait donc "offrir" une bande de terrain .puis la construction d'une 4voies a provoqué la restitution de cette bande de terrain avant mon achat seul hic cette restitution n'a pas été effectuée sur le cadastre et le maire ne se sent pas responsable donc il faut que je me dépatouille pour que ce soit fait !!!ce qui me vaut d'ailleurs la hargne d'un voisin qui a tt fait pour que la mairie récupère mon jardin pour élargir la sortie de notre petite route sur la départementale , bien sûr en vain mais c'est pénible !!!voilà l'histoire . ce soir en principe je retrouve 2de mes "petits" à la crêperie de douarnenez et 2 de mes petits fils dont un informaticien qui va jeter un coup d'oeil à mon ordi capricieux !!! bonne journée

----------


## chanloue

holala.. ce n est pas triste non plus comme histoire.. la logique, l organisation, tout est mené de main de maître semble t il... sur des décennies, voila qui est rassurant !
bonne soirée crêpes ! ça, c et un bon moment, et partagé avec enfants et petits, c est carrément le bonheur !

----------


## vahick

merci chanloue je me réjouis bien sûr outre mon estomac qui sera de la fête je suis terriblement gourmande . seul corvée faire la route dans la nuit j'ai de plus en plus de mal !!j'espère aussi que mon petit - fils pourra faire qqle chose à mon ordi !!!on a le droit de rêver qu'il n'est pas en fin de vie !!!

----------


## vahick

tu ne sais pas manou mais si je ne sors pas de chez moi personne ne voit la belle tout est clos le portail est grand mais suivant les conseils de ma véto pour lui donner un peu d'assurance je l'emmène dans ts les endroits où on l'accepte  :Stick Out Tongue: harmacie , magasin vert ,truffaut, orange ,bien sûr la promenade dans un endroit boisé où tt le monde vient se balader avec les chiens , les gens qui font leur footing,les gosses du vélo ,elle se laisse caresser un peu "dédaigneuse " !!dis bonjour aux copains rencontrés .bon c'est l'heure de prendre la direction de douarnenez il ne pleut plus et même le soleil montre son nez !!!bonne soirée

----------


## manou 85

Contente de voir que le ciel met un tempo à son mauvais look. Journée grisaille et fraiche.
Les chiens ont un peu surexcités et autant de fois je me lève il me suive donc nous vaquons salle de bains, garage, chambre ils s'occupent comme ils peuvent. entre deux  ils poincent.
Trop dur la vie.
Fo que je pense c'est l'anniversaire de ma grande Manon (11 ans) entrée en 6ème bref le chemin de la vie.

----------


## catis

non,chanloue ,la maison est au bout d'un chemin de terre communal,sur son propre terrain de 104 m2,mais tout autour,ce sont mes hectares de terres...cette maison est indépendante,mais vraiment au milieu de  mon terrain.Voilà;Non,la banque ne prêtera pas,on n'a pas assez de sous.Et puis,vu l'état de la maison,c'est vraiment trop cher,tout est à refaire,la toiture,l'isolation,les portes les fenêtres,l'électricité,la fosse septique,la salle de bain(il n'y en a pas)les murs...tout,tout,tout;En fait ça couterais moins cher de la raser et de reconstruire en bois..Donc c'est non.
Voilà,sinon,j'ai vendu tout plein de légumes aujourd'hui,et donc pas arrosé les serres ni nourris les escargots Demain je bosse du matin,ça devrait me permettre de le faire l'après midi;
Suite du magnetiseur,j'ai un problême de bruxisme(les machoires serrées qui se bloquent)problême psy...le stresss,il a beaucoup travaillé dessus ce matin,du coup ,J'ai mal,mais mal à la machoire,j'espère que ça va passer...je viens de me shooter au tramad*l,je suis complêtement shootée...
Bon,voilà les nouvelles...
Bien contente de voir vos bestioles faire des folies,les miens se font chier,il pleut tellement qu'ils sortent moins,du coup ils dorment...mais ce soir le temps est mieux,ils ont eu leur balade...

----------


## chanloue

ha ok... j imagine... pfff...le genre de ruine dont normalement tu es content qu un acquéreur te débarrasse à vil prix... 
pas évident e aire double journée sans cesse.. le stress peut perdurer à ce rythme là... 
bonne nuit j espère, et plein de courage ! bonnes fin de soirée/nuit à tout le monde !

----------


## catis

ce n'est pas une ruine,elle est même habitable pour qui aime le rustique sans  confort,mais bon...bon,je file au lit,je suce des glaçons depuis deux heures et j'ai toujours la machoire douloureuse,il va bien falloir dormir,demain je bosse...

----------


## chanloue

pas une ruine... mais tout est à (re)faire... allez, on va dire ruine budget alors !!
espèrons que la nuit soit apaisante...

----------


## vahick

oui le soleil est de retour mais ce matin c'était frisquet!une t° d'automne . agréable soirée en famille mais gachée par la pensée du retour dans la nuit je commence à ne plus bien voir , heureusement comme ts les touristes ne sont pas partis j'ai pu suivre des voitures pour arriver saines et sauves à la maison . un de mes petits fils a gentiment traficoté mon ordi mais ce n'est pas du tout sa branche lui développe des logiciels !!!enfin il a quand même supprimé un tas de trucs qui ne servent à rien et pour l'instant pas de pannes !!!bon pm à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Tu fonctionnes avec un Windows combien ?

----------


## vahick

diable je ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire mais je crois que c'est windows 7

----------


## catis

pas windows XP?par hasard,ça expliquerais bien des choses...

----------


## chanloue

le pire de tout je crois était vista...

----------


## vahick

oui oui isa c'est bien ça mon ordi . bon restons calmes aucun problème depuis que je l'ai rebranché !!!journée superbe j'ai repris le chemin du jardin pour couper les roses fanées , cueillir mes framboises j'en mange une bonne quinzaine ts les jours !!!bien sûr c'est modeste mais rudement bon !!!bonne nuit si quelqu'un veille comme moi !!!comment vas - tu isa ?

----------


## chanloue

merci, bonne nuit également ! quoique là, ma réponse sera plutôt bonjour pour demain matin je suppose !

----------


## catis

à vos heures je roupille  depuis longtemps,mais quand je me lève je pense que tout le monde dort...
entre hier après midi et aujourd'hui j'ai ramassé 9 kgs de mûres...pas mal,non?direct au congélateur.
Demain je devais être au repos,mais cath est épuisée,je pense que je vais aller bosser à sa place,ça lui fera deux jours de repos.Car moi,depuis ma visite magnétiseur je pète la forme...
bon,du coup je dois absolument arroser mes serres ce soir...car demain je ne pourrais pas...comme ça ,comme je me tâtais pour aller au marché,c'est réglé,je n'irais pas.

----------


## vahick

c'est sûr que je récupère le matin mes veilles !!!, bon j'ouvre lordi pour une super nouvelle :iska a grossi d'1,2kg en 15j :37,5kg elle va peut-être finir par atteindre les 38kg qu'elle pesait avant l'opération !!! et ce matin douche avec sa moman bien qu'elle ait eu son médicament il y a 15j qui doit  la protéger contre les parasites elle n'arrête pas de se gratter . super gentille bibiche qui se laisse doucher , sécher au séchoir à cheveux . mais comme le soleil était de retour la chaleur aussi (28à l'ombre ) elle a terminé le séchage en courant ds le jardin . lundi rv véto pour voir si elle n'a pas quelque chose sur la peau .aller bonne soirée .

----------


## manou 85

C'est une bonne nouvelle en tout cas !! 

Peut être as tu des aoutats dans ton jardin ?
cela fait des tâches rouges sur la peau.
re caniard ici !!!  trop dur de ne rien faire !!

----------


## vahick

seul problème : voir la peau de la bibiche son poil est si dense que c'est impossible !!!ah !!peut- être sur sur ventre je vais voir ça . merci manou

----------


## catis

profitez bien de la chaleur,dés demain ça dégringole....c'est triste,ça fait du bien la chaleur...et l'été est terminé...et les jours raccourcissent...chouette ,on va pouvoir se coucher plus tôt,les poules vont aller au lit plus tôt aussi;sinon,il faut attendre que ces dames y aillent,et oui...
Super pour iska!!!

----------


## manou 85

Saleté de journée !! 

Aujourd'hui j'ai mené Skipper à sa visite véto, on devait décidé d'opérer pour oter cette putain de verrue......force a été de constater que la verrue avait vraiment l'allure d'une tumeur qui se nécrosait et que l'autre oreille était à nouveau pleine de pus. Comme des verrues avaient envahi le conduit auditif..devant son mal être nous avons décidé de le laisser partir.
Il s'est battu, ne voulait pas.
je suis reparti sans lui, il galope en paix avec ses copains retrouvés :Missy ma noiraude, Médéa sa grande copine et son pote Nelson son frère.
Et moi j'erre en peine dans la maison, rangeant ses affaires, 
voilà encore une page qui se tourne mais cela fait mal.
Les 2 loupiots cherchent derrière moi leur pote/ennemi absent.
La maison est bien calme.

----------


## catis

désolé pour toi Manou,ça va être bien dur sans ton skipper,surtout que tu ne t'attendais pas à ça,tu le menait pour l'opérer,vraiment,je pense fort fort à toi et à ses potes qui doivent être bien tristes .Courage,je viens d'en passer par là,ça finit par se tasser cette peine immense,mais ils sont avec nous quand même.
Ce soir j'avais gardé une crêpe pour chaque chien,évidemment j'en avais 5 alors que je n'ai plus que 4 chiens..j'ai mangé la crêpe à Tana,voilà!!!en rigolant en dedans...ça fait 4 mois,la peine reste mais on vit avec.Ton Skippe a arrêté de souffrir et c'est bien.
Grosses bises à toi.

----------


## chanloue

ho courage Manou... tu as fait ce qu il fallait, avec amour,  tu le sais, mais comme c est douloureux pour toi malgré cela d apprendre à vivre avec l absence... repose en paix gentil Skipper... ton départ laissera pour toujours un vide dans le coeur de ta maman...

----------


## vahick

vraiment peinée pour toi manou , j'ai connu cette terrible décision pour ma douce awaï qui riait encore sur la dernière photo prise dans le jardin avant de l'emmener comme pour me dire qu'elle allait mieux bien sûr elle était sous mor...ne . c'est le dernier geste d'amour que l'on peut faire pour nos compagnons mais que c'est dur . courage manou le temps adouci peu à peu le chagrin mais on n'oublie jamais !!bises et caresses aux gentils compagnons

----------


## vosg'pattes

manou moi aussi j'imagine trop bien ta peine ..

Je lis les dernières nouvelles ici , Iska qui profite un peu ,et Isa qui souffrait et est un peu apaisée par un magnétiseur .
Vous avez l'air de bosser comme des dingues , tout le temps. Chapeau.
Ici tout va bien , ma dernière adoptée , Ginette est un trésor sur pattes .

----------


## catis

des pattes?elle a des pattes?t’appelle ça des pattes?je te l'ai déjà dis,ce n'est pas un chien,c'est une grosse taupe,bon,une jolie taupe,mais une taupe quand même...je blague,elle est super rigolote et originale,tu va avoir un succès fou dans la rue avec ce trésor au bout de ta laisse.

----------


## vahick

la nature a vraiment une imagination !!!débordante  et tordante !!!hi hi hi !!!!

----------


## Michèle B

bonjour à toutes , cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu , soucis d'ordi , il s'éteind tout seul, bloque ....., problèmes de santé avec mes toutous et 1 chatte 
je n'ai pas lu le post pas le courage 
mon Pti Mousse est parti le 10 aout et j'ai toujours du mal , il laisse un grand, un immense vide 
Vahick tu as vu mon Moussaillon quand Iska était hospitalisé à Auray , c'était un caniche exceptionnel , gentil...... 
A+

----------


## chanloue

paix à ton âme petit Mousse... courage Michèle.. jamais on n arrive à passer le cap de l absence, on tente juste d apprendre à vivre sans l être aimé et tant regretté..

----------


## vahick

voilà bcp de chagrin sur ce post et seul réconfort nos plus gentilles  pensées pour toi zossi michèle . j'ai tjrs les manteaux prêtés pour ma louloutte j'ai préparé un colis que je te posterai si tu me donnes ton adresse à moins que tu ais une autre possibilité . iska a maintenant une magnifique fourrure .je me souviens très bien de ton petit mousse qui galope maintenant avec ts ses copains retrouvés . bon courage .

----------


## Michèle B

vahick je te mets mon adresse en MP

----------


## catis

mais ça n'arrète pas en ce moment,qu'est-ce qui arrive?zut,de tout coeur avec toi aussi michèle.

----------


## Michèle B

merci les filles

----------


## vosg'pattes

oui , c'est bien triste par chez vous , je croise les doigts pour être épargnée quelques années encore , mon plus vieux (boxer) ayant à peine 7 ans .
Mais voilà il a une forte dysplasie "soignée" par le trocoxil depuis 6 mois et je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport voilà 4 mois qu'il fait des grosses inflammations des babines (muqueuse)  , langue et gencives malgré un détartrage et 3 cures d'antibios déjà .
Je retourne chez le véto cet a-midi pour des examens complémentaires ... 
Si c'est dû à son traitement , c'est moche car au niveau douleurs et locomotion cela l'avait spectaculairement arrangé .Si c'est autre chose , pas mieux non plus car les dérèglements physiologiques de cet ordre sont inquiétants .

----------


## vahick

décidément que de soucis avec nos loulous mais tant pis on les aime quand même non ?temps superbe , la chaleur est de retour c'est super bien que je ne puisse rien faire au jardin avec des problèmes d'inflammation au niveau de la cheville qui m'ont tenus éveillée presque tte la nuit bon allons avaler les médicaments !!! bonne journée les filles

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !! 
Période morose en tout cas.
Moral encore dans les chaussettes mais le temps va régler tout cela. La maison est d'un calme olympien les deux jackos sont en mode  ramollo. Bon c'est vrai qu'il y a moins de monde donc moins d'occasions de brayer auprès les passants.
J'ai passé la semaine à tricoter un pull pour une amie et les points de jacquard m'ont vidé la tête.
Beau temps ici et j'attend le jardinier pour rafraichir le jardin.
Les hortensias ont souffert de la chaleur et sont déjà bien fanés.

----------


## vahick

salut manou , tu as bien de la chance de pouvoir encore tricoter c'est enrichissant de créer . ici zossi gd bleu et chaleur je vais aller faire une petite balade avec iska dans un endroit ombragé où elle rencontre plein de copains . caresses à tes jacks ils vont eux aussi petit à petit "apprendre l'absence " c'est comme cela que ma "mémé"appelait la période de deuil en parlant de mon grand' père disparu pdt la guerre de 14/18 ; bien du travail au jardin mais il fait trop chaud !!! bonne fin de journée

----------


## catis

moi aussi j'ai jardiné...desherbage,plantations,paillage,cueillet  tes,et j'ai même préparé un panier pour mon restaurateur du village,je file donc le livrer..;

----------


## vosg'pattes

Ici je commence par le plaisir : balades  ( 2 car mes chiens n'ont pas le même rythme ,  une avec les galgos et l'autre avec mon boxer et Ginette ) puis tonte du jardin et ménage , voilà mon rythme pour un jour de repos .
Enfin le ménage c'est quand ça me toque hein ...
À part l'aspirateur qui est obligatoire tous les jours avec 4 gros poilus dans la maison.






- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous fais profiter de ma sortie ..

----------


## catis

j'ai bien rigolé avec ton histoire que tes galgos ne vont pas au même rythme que Ginette,tu m'étonnes...Ils sont bien beaux tes galgos.lorsque j'aurais beaucoup moins de chiens,parce-que là c'est trop,genre il ne reste qu'un chien,je prendrais peut-être une galga espagnole...quoi-qu’avec cath j'ai déjà une espagnole à la maison,je ne sais pas si j'en supporterais deux...ça se réfléchis...

----------


## vahick

t'es gonflée isa  quelques différences qd même entre cati et ces poilus  tt en pattes!!!non ? dommage je ne sais pas mettre les photos pour vous montrer combien elle est belle ma louloutte et 2ème problème pas facile de la prendre en photo elle a la trouille de l'appareil !!!

----------


## manou 85

Les lévriers sont magnifiques mais je me sens "mal à l'aise devant leur finesse" 
Je me retrouve mieux avec des physiques comme le boxer et l'otarie.
en tout cas une belle troupe.
Soleil voilé ce matin, l'atelier tricot recommence cet aprem : hate de revoir les copines.

----------


## vahick

eh bien ici malgré les mauvaises langues c'est encore le grand bleu et la chaleur super pour sécher rapidement le linge il y a même une petite brise pour parfaire le séchage !!!pour nous (iska et moi) c'est l'heure de la sieste avant d'aller poster les manteaux prêtés par michele B pour iska en mars . bon pm les filles

----------


## chanloue

merci, bon après midi tout le monde, 2 et 4 pattes !

----------


## vosg'pattes

Dommage que tu ne saches pas nous mettre des photos d' Iska , Vahick.
Manou , mon mari est comme toi et préfère les balèzes, le top pour moi c'est d'avoir les deux , des gros à triturer et des minces à admirer  .
Mes galgos savent être câlins aussi , par contre si tu as des chats Isa , achtung ...ici je n'en ai plus si tu vois ce que je veux dire...et ma voisine en a moins elle aussi.
Mon boxer Jim a une gingivite ulcero- nécrotique , mais pourquoi mystère ...un truc qui se dérègle derrière peut être ?
C'est un truc qu'on voit chez les chats plutôt . Il faudrait lui arracher les dents ..boulot de dingue et souffrances pour lui .
Pour le moment , quatrième cure d'antibiotiques ( des autres ) et je dois lui brosser les dents avec un gel antiseptique. Ben il n'aime pas , se débat et il faut trouver ses dents sous ses babines ! 
Je prends ma brosse à dents électrique (enfin le sienne maintenant ) pour moins me compliquer la tâche car il faut que le bloque au sol , mon pauvre gros..

----------


## vahick

c'est fou tt ce qu'on peut faire pour nos poilus !!!j'ai bcp de chance iska accepte les soins sans réticence !!! bonne nuit et bon courage

----------


## manou 85

Oh purée !! j'imagine bien le sport.
Il na pas fait un antibiogramme pour identifier le germe responsable.
MOn fils a eu un cocker qui faisait  des tumeurs sur les gencives, un 1er véto a déclaré forfait pour l'opération (trop de sang) mais dans une autre clinique il avait un jeune véto qui était spécialisé  il a oté les plus invasives cela lui a redonné un mieux vivre il fallait lui laver les dents aussi et je lui donnait du dentastick pour éviter le tartre.

----------


## vahick

super il a plu hier soir tard le jardin était bien content et moi zossi puisque ce matin de nouveau le grand bleu pour aller au club toutous ,pm avec iska qui adore retrouver les copains et sa "meneuse" qui la fait"travailler" .bonne journée à ttes .

----------


## chanloue

bonne journée, merci ! bon club canin !!

----------


## vahick

merci chanloue . ce rituel du club ts les samedis est surtout pour ma douce comme pour moi un moment convivial .iska est une grosse peluche qui ne pose aucun problème d'éducation ce qui est indispensable à mon "grand âge "et ça me force aussi à me bouger !!! bonne journée

----------


## catis

bon,retour avec un ordi de prêt,le mien va mal...ras le bol...
il pleut,il pleut bergère...j'ai rentré ma filoute...elle avait peur(orage?)et froid...du coup dodo devant la cheminée,elle va sans doute nous réveiller cette nuit,mais bon,j'ai pitié de cette vieille chienne et de sa vie dehors...elle apprécie la cheminée ,et oui,ce soir bon peti feu,il caille...

----------


## chanloue

quelle idée de laisser une brave louloute dehors.. les maitres sont (un peu ?? seulement ??) au moins inhumains sur c coup là... ici, pluie aussi et baisse de T° peu sympathique... mais flûte,  s il faut déjàchauffer en été... où va t on !! ha ma brave dame, il n y a plus de saison !!

----------


## vahick

eh oui ici zossi ça caille et j'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver du pétrole , ce petit chauffage d'appoint évite de mettre en route le chauffage de tte la maison sur 3 niveaux . ma louloutte est rentrée trempée de son p'tit tour avant le dodo . bonne friction pas question d'attraper froid . aller au chaud pour moi zossi mais sous la couette et après avoir ouvert le sur-matelas chauffant . bonne nuit les filles

----------


## chanloue

merci, bonne nuit également ! ici, mon petit Roy ne risque pas d attraper froid.. il se glisse lui même sous la couette ! les autres se contentant de se poser sur les oreillers...

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !! 
Alors du vent, de la pluie mais pas spectaculaire, moche sans plus.
les chiens squattent les fauteuils et si il y a une polaire ils le valent bien.
Violette a redecouvert le plaisir de se couler sous la couette alors que Jules, viré par la pestouille occupe la deuxième chambre et se cale sur les oreillers.
si je me lève la nuit, elle file le réveiller pour qu'ils aillent pisser ensemble. C'est sa conception du couple hi hi. bon je retourne à mon tricot.

----------


## chanloue

super ! je vois que là aussi il y a des chiens bien malheureux ! sérieusement, c est confortable couette, polaire et oreillers ! ils ne sont pas fous ces loulous ! bon après midi !

----------


## catis

chez moi ,c'est matelas,couvertures,carrelage,mais interdit de monter à l'étage,sinon le lit s'ecraserais avec 200 kgs de chiens plus nous deux dessus,bon ,d'accords,cath ne pèse pas lourd,mais moi...plus...
D'ailleurs,j'ai calculé mon IMC,et bien je suis trop.....petite...en fait.
J'ai perdu 5 kgs depuis ma visite chez le magnetiseur,je pense qu'il a fait repartir mes reins,et du coup j'ai moins d'oedèmes,je perds de la flotte...j'etais très très fatiguée ces derniers mois,et je pense que ça venait de là,mes reins décoconnaient à fond...
Voilà,un bon magnetiseur,je redords la nuit,je grince moins des dents,et je n'ai plus mal du tout,et je perds 5 kgs,même si c'est de la flotte,je me sent vraiment pieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mieux,pas pieux,d'ailleurs je ne suis pas pieuse du tout,plutôt anti pieuse...par contre je file au pieux...lapsus sans doute révelateur...

----------


## vahick

contente vraiment que tu te sentes mieux ma "petite"ah !ah ! elle est bien bonne car moi zossi je suis trop petite pour supporter mon éventration qui me transforme en baleine !!!aller tu as besoin d'être en forme pour terminer la boutique !!! bises

----------


## catis

tu viendras samedi prochain?

----------


## vahick

oui, oui bien sûr , j'ai tt à l'heure prévenu au club toutous que je ne serais pas là !!!je ne veux pas rater l'évènement !!!bon courage . bises

----------


## vahick

j'ai répondu un peu rapidement tt à l'heure sans te demander si tu avais besoin de qqle chose autre que mon amicale présence accompagnée bien sur de ma bibiche et à quelle heure ?

----------


## manou 85

oh oh !! y a de la fiesta dans l'air.
cela doit faire plaisir d'avoir mener à bien ce projet qui vous tenait tant à cœur.
le beau tems est revenu cela fait du bien.
Mois drôle j'ai peté (je sais pas comment) le moteur électrique de la DA de mon picasso.
Parait que les réparations frôlent l'anarque.
La fin d'année va être chaude.
pas grave tant qu'on a la santé. mais fais chire !! 
Bonne nuit.
c'était Manou en mode raleuse !! mdr !

----------


## catis

et voilà le programme

----------


## vahick

ouille ,ouille c'est écrit tt petit je ne peux pas tt lire !!!mais ça sera sûrement bien . bisous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

c'est vrai manou que ça fait du bien de râler quand on se fait arnaquer !!!en vieillissant ça m'arrive de + en+ souvent !!!je deviens une grosse naïve !!!tu ne va pas venir à la boutique ? c'est vrai c'est un peu loin pour faire ses courses mais on ferait connaissance !!!en attendant bises

----------


## catis

clique dessus,tu le fera apparaitre en grand...
Pour Manou,tu ne connait pas un garagiste à la retraite?ça aide...

----------


## manou 85

bah non !! j'attend Lundi mais d'après Fredo (un copain de mes fils qui bosse en concession) il y aurait une note de service qui dirait "prendre en compte" le kilométrage du véhicule" prise en charge de 25% à 100 % alors j'attend lundi voir ce que me dit le garage qui fait son suivi.  et d'après son devis j'écris une lettre "sur le vice caché" car apparemment c'est récurrent sur ce modèle; j'ai déjà changé l'alternateur l'an dernier pour une voiture de 2011..46 000 km cela fait chire...........
Bon, cela me fait des biscottos mais la conduite est difficile, tournez le volent c'est un vrai sport.
Sinon cela aurait été avec plaisir.
Biz les filles !!

----------


## vahick

c'est là que je dis merci peugeot !!!306de + de 15ans et qqls 150000 kms sans le moindre problème .mais c'est vrai que je crains d'avoir à en changer because finances !!!mais si cela était peut-être que je me dirigerai vers la location, à mon âge se serait à envisager.bon courage isa pour terminer à samedi . bises

----------


## vahick

salut manou as - tu été sur ta boîte mails je t'en ai mis un .

----------


## manou 85

je t'ai répondu Yvette.

----------


## catis

ou ,sup** U fait des locations à 5 euros par jour tout compris,bon,pour une petite voiture,mais quand même,on a que l'essence à rajouter...j'ai une copine qui fais ça...

----------


## chanloue

Leclerc aussi... mais tu as EN PLUS un prix du km...

----------


## vahick

oui manou je t'ai aussi répondu . pour la location d'une voiture claire que tu connais isa le fait depuis plusieurs années à super U et elle roule pas mal ne serait-ce que pour aller travailler quand elle n'a pas de transport . enfin on verra pour l'instant ma vieille trottinette roule bien . bonne soirée les filles après ce magnifique et chaud WE

----------


## vosg'pattes

Dommage que vous soyez à l'autre bout de la France , j'aurais bien goûter les produits de la ferme moi !
Ici je commence à mettre du bois dans le fourneau aussi , après le déluge de fin de semaine .
Aujourd'hui il a fait beau , promenade , tonte du jardin et shopping light ( des trucs pas chers !) .
Les embrouilles de mécanique , je connais trop , deux Renault Espace à la suite H.S depuis l'an dernier.. faut plus me parler de Renault depuis .
J'ai quand même une Dacia , un peu Renault lol , qui tient la route depuis 8 ans et plus de 200 000 au compteur.

----------


## catis

vahick,pourrais-tu emmener une cafetière samedi?on risque d'avoir plein de café à faire et nous ne sommes pas équipées...

----------


## vahick

oui ou bien sûr j'en ai même 2 une expresso et une normale !!!il faut apporter le café ?et le sucre et des tasses et le ptites cuillères et des plateaux ?

----------


## catis

non,on va avoir sans doute beaucoup de monde,ce sera du jetable.
Non,pas de café,on a  du bio et tout doit-être bio;pour le sucre on a du poudre bio(celui des confitures)il ira très bien...par contre l'expresso,c'est long à couler,on va se contenter de café filtre...on a aussi une machine expresso,mais on ne la sortira pas,trop long...

----------


## vahick

ok j'apporte la catetière filtre.veux - tu que j'aille prendre des verres jetables , il y a un magasin à quimper où c'est moins cher que dans les gdes surfaces as- tu besoin d'autre chose ?

----------


## catis

on fera les courses rapidement,mais je bosse comme infirmière demain et jeudi,la galère...je n'ai pas encore regardé ce qui manque,on attends vraiment beaucoup de monde.Une 50 aine de personnes,ce serait bien,mais on risque bien d'en avoir 100 ou 200...alors il va en falloir des verres....et des assiettes,et des couverts,et des serviettes,et du pain et j'en passe....je commence à angoisser...

----------


## vahick

dis moi si tu veux que j'aille acheter tt ça dans ma boutique bon marché . je vie,s de t'appeler mais tu dois déjà faire dodod !!!

----------


## catis

et oui,je me lève tôt ce matin puisque je part au boulot de suite...donc dodo au plus vite le soir...déjà trop tard...
Pour acheter,je n'ai pas fait le bilan de ce que l'on a;Je ne pense pas avoir de verres,mais bon,il me faudrait une facture à mon nom pour te rembourser.Pas simple...
De toutes façons,on va devoir aller faire les courses...alors...

----------


## vahick

bon si tu veux je vais voir pm et je te dis le prix et si ça te convient je demande une facture à ton nom ok ?je t'appelle

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...dulees-143057/
voilà ma dernière action...

----------


## catis

Voilà,dure et longue journée qui s'est très bien passée..on a vu vahick,qui nous a pris plein de produits,à qui on a oublié de rendre 9 euros,ainsi que sa cafetière,super journée pour nous,on lui a tout piqué.Voilà,bonne commerçantes,on se débrouille comme des chefs..;
sinon,Marie-Laure(du filage de laine)a une cousine sur Quimper qu'elle va voir régulièrement,elle te ramènera tout ça dés qu'elle ira,je te préviendrais avant..
Excuse nous encore,gros bisous...
Iska est superbe et super gentille,elle n'a même pas calculé les chats qui lui tournaient autour...

----------


## vahick

ok , ne te bile pas isa , la cafetière était au fond d'un placard donc inutilisée depuis longtemps !!! j'ai passée moi zossi une super journée ,satisfaite d'avoir fait un peu de route sans endormissement , c'est "un peu" un de mes problèmes maintenant plus la vue qui me gène pour lire les panneaux routiers !!!j'attends avec impatience le rv ophtalmo à la tte fin de l'année. ah la vieillerie mais qui ne m'a pas empêchée de me régaler du super bon repas que vous nous aviez préparé .ton amie fileuse sera bien sûr la bienvenue . bon je me prépare à aller au" repas des anciens "invitation de la municipalité j'y accompagne une voisine qui n'irai pas sans moi !!! récupérez bien les filles . je suis contente que tu ais trouvé ma bibiche sympa si un jour tu devais la "récupérer " !!! bises

----------


## catis

elle est adorable ta "bibiche"..

----------


## vahick

c'est bien mon opinion tu t'en doutes !!!c'est un vrai bonheur de donner et recevoir de l'amour et je sais que si c'était necessaire elle n'en sera pas privée chez toi !!! là dodo c'était le repas des anciens et rester j'usqu'à 18h à table dans un brouhaha important !!!je suis crevée . bisous bonne nuit j'espère que ce we a été vraiment satisfaisant pour vous avec la chance encore aujourd'hui d'une superbe journée

----------


## catis

je suis allée au marché ce matin,rien vendu,enfin,minable...au retour on a ramené toutes les tables,bancs,tréteaux...Puis ramassage de toutes les pommes ou presque...on ne s'ennuie jamais ici.
Demain infirmière jusqu'à jeudi inclus,et je vais ramasser mes pommes de terres tous les après midi pendant deux entre mes deux tournées...et oui,il fait beau..c'est une dure vie quand même...j'avoue en avoir marre.Sans un seul jour de repos ça s'appelle un peu l'enfer,non?des fois je rêve de me péter un truc pour être un peu arrêtée forcée,et me reposer...enfin,il fait beau...

----------


## vosg'pattes

Cela fait combien de temps que vous avez cette ferme ?  J'ai pris l'aventure en cours de route .
Vous êtes bien braves en tout cas , je suppose que le métier d'infirmières ne vous satisfaisait plus .
Mais là , c'est un sacerdoce aussi .
Tant mieux si vous avez eu du monde à votre journée portes ouvertes .

----------


## vahick

oui c'est sûr votre vie ne connaît pas bcp de repos mais tu verras les années passant plein de ces pénibles journées deviendront plus ou moins des souvenirs pas si désagréables . je ressens cela en pensant à des années bien difficiles avec mes nombreux enfants , des jours et des nuits sans aucune aide ,sans repos, le linge , le ménage , les disputes entre eux , les bêtises ,leur scolarité ,un mari exigeant . ce n'était pas vraiment un choix d'avoir tant de gamins avec ts des problèmes importants aux yeux , les mercredis chez l'ophtalmo les opérations je n'en finirai plus de tt évoquer mais rien de tout cela n'a laissé de l'amertume , tu verras ça dans une trentaine d'années !!! aller arrêtons de" filosofer" bon courage ma copine soigner est aussi un magnifique but de votre vie . bisous

----------


## catis

on a acheté le terrain et la maison il y a presque 20 ans,mais on a démarré la ferme en 2008.Une folie.
Aujourd'hui infirmière le matin et cath s'est tapé les deux tournées du soir pour que je puisse arracher les pommes de terres,on a presque finit;Du coup,le pommes hier,les patates aujourd'hui,super!!!deux gros chantiers presque terminés;

----------


## vahick

bravo les courageuses filles vous avez grandement droit à un vrai repos !!!cet hiver ce sera peut- être plus calme !!!bises

----------


## catis

ce n'est pas l'hiver que les escargotières se reposent..mais là je suis crevée,on devait continuer le ramassage des patates,mais j'ai annulé,trop crevée...la vache,c'est la vie sans aucun jour de repos...

----------


## vosg'pattes

J'ai mal pour vous  , vous êtes bien placées en plus pour savoir qu'il faut aussi profiter de la vie tant qu'on peut .. Je dis pas se  la couler douce mais disons du temps pour soi .
Votre boulot IDE , c'est déjà crevant , mais une ferme en plus ..
Je suis dans les soins aussi , aide soignante en ssiad . Et mes filles sont étudiantes infirmières .
Par contre les plantations , je n'y connais pas grand chose , ni aux escargots  , et puis mes chiens anéantiraient mes essais de jardinage .

Bises vosgiennes

----------


## catis

c'est bien ça le problème,la double activité;Normalement ça va,on bosse dur l'été ,mais le reste de l'année on se consacre à la ferme,du coup c'est supportable,mais depuis deux ans,entre les accidents de collègues et le congé maternité d'une autre collègue,on n’arrête pas et c'est l'enfer...Entre février et juillet je n'avais plus de boulot d'infirmière et du coup je paniquais,le moral dans les chaussettes,ce n'est pas mieux..j'avais du temps,mais pas de fric,donc pas facile d'avancer...et maintenant les finances vont mieux,mais on n'a plus le temps,c'est d'un chiant....vivement la retraite,ou l'invalidité avec mes reins pourris et la dialyse,enfin du repos!!!!
aujourd'hui cueillette de pleins de légumes pour le magasin qui ouvre demain..;et re demain!!!

----------


## vahick

et me revoilà , en rade d'ordi pendant une bonne semaine encore , un gros choc d'apprendre que mon fils avait un grave problème d'où urgence à l'hopital pompidou avec un oedème du poumon alors qu'il avait vu 3 fois un médecin ayant des difficulté à respirer un radiologue trouvant cet oedème et le laissant repartir au volant de sa voiture , il rentrait sur paris où enfin son radiologue voyant la radio l'a fait tt de suite entrer aux urgences de pompidou. il est en bonnes mains faisant parti d'un protocole mais quel souci pour une maman !!!j'espère chanloue que tu n'as pas été noyée sous les trombes d'eau pendant que nous avions encore un temps superbe jusqu'à hier pm , là le ciel s'est un peu faché et surtout il fait frisquet . tiens la vosgienne as - tu vu hier matin sur la 8 on a longuement vu les grandes pattes de ttes les races de lévriers.et toi manou as- tu pu réparer ta voiture ?  bonne journée à ttes

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir Yvette.
C'est pas facile la maladie d'un de ses proches à distance.
Ma maman disait petits enfants petits tourments, grands enfants grands tourments.
J'espère que ton fils, bien soigné va aller mieux.
N'ayant pas de nouvelles des miens, je pars du principe qu'ils vont bien.
Vincent, mon fils, pompier de son état me parlait hier de ses inquiétudes envers sa fille Juliette qui vient de faire sa rentrée au CP.
IL ne comprend pas elle n'a que des annotations rouges voire noires tellement elle perturbe le cours si cela ne l'interesse pas. Elle chantonne ou singe la maitresse. Cette petite voit déjà un pédo spy suite à un souci lors des vacances de l'an dernier. ouais ouais !
Sinon c'est vrai qu'on a pas de nouvelles de moumoune 83 non plus.
C'est terrible ce qui s'est passé ce week end dans le sud que se soit la Corse ou la Paca.
Ma voiture est réparée pour zéro euros ouf cela va mieux, je redors bien mieux. 
J'étais ce week end chez des amis à Saint Astier des anciens seine marnais installés depuis peu on se réunit et on revit nos années de bénévolat au sein d'une association crée pour rivaliser avec l'implantation de  Disney pour sauver la culture française. on a pas réussi mais on a beaucoup rit pendant 20 ans.
bonne soirée les filles !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui !! accompagnée de mes deux 4 pattes, Violette a pris sur elle de ne pas courser les maine coons de ma copine. Elle s'améliore cette chipie mais comme elle est en amour avec le mari de ma copine elle se montre sous son meilleur jour.

----------


## vahick

un gros souci pour ton fiston avec sa fille . je le comprends car j'ai eu ce genre de problème avec mon fils ts les jours ou presque l'instit de maternelle se plaignait de lui et miraculeusement la 2ème année une autre instit était passionnée par les capacités de mon gamin , elle a bien vite compris qu'il devait être occupé à plein temps et résultats avant même la fin de l'année , il savait lire , connaissait les 4 opérations , faisait des dictées oh pas longues une ligne et demie au plus !!!. donc il faut espérer que sa maitresse va comprendre qu'il faut la stabiliser en l'occupant , je le souhaite dans le temps pas de psy il faudrait que son psy trouve la raison de son agitation  . bon courage .bonne soirée manou tu sais si tu as envie de venir même sans la raison du marché bio tu peux . tiens je découvre que tu étais banlieuzarde!!! moi je suis née et j'ai vécu 23ans à versailles puis paris et enfin l'essonne pendant 24 ans jusqu'il y a 30ans où j'ai installé mes pénates en bretagne . bises

----------


## catis

bisous les filles,je suis e, plein ramassage des escargots,du coup ostéopathe ce soir,toute coincée..;il m'a dit deux jours de repos,de quoooooi?la bonne blague....
Pour les gosses,le mieux c'est de ne pas en avoir...au moins je ne me fais pas de soucis pour eux...

----------


## vahick

bien sùr  isa c'est ton point de vue !!!mais s'il y a des soucis il y a aussi tant de moments de bonheur, voir grandir un enfant , lui donner et recevoir tant de joies ; amener à l'âge d'adultes bien dans leur peau de toutes petites créatures crées par ton corps quoi de plus beau même s'il y a des choses aussi difficiles je ne regrette pas d'avoir eu ts mes enfants j'ai la certitude d'avoir fait quelque chose de si naturel de ma vie .aller bises bonne nuit les filles

----------


## vosg'pattes

Un petit coucou des Vosges .
Désolée d'apprendre tes inquiètudes Vahick pour la santé de ton fils .

Ici tout roule si ce n'est que je ne cesse d'aller chez  le véto ,ma galga qui avait le carpe droit doublé de volume  , entorse ou arthrite , donc radio , anti inflammatoires + antibiotiques ..et maintenant une biopsie à prévoir des gencives de mon boxer afin de comprendre d'où vient son problème chronique d'ulcères ..
Tout cela repousse les stérilisations de mes chiennes car mon porte-feuille s'essouffle..

Bon ramassage Isa ,j'espère que tu es moins raide à l'heure qu'il est !

----------


## manou 85

Coucou !! 
ce n'est pas un épulis que fait ton boxer ?
Un des cockers de mon fils nous l'a fait. dans un premier temps le véto était d'avis de laisser faire juste détartrer et surveiller l'inflammation et la soulager.
Puis un cabinet s'est installé et la jeune véto malgré le risque hémorragique a enlevé les tumeurs les plus importantes afin de soulager un peu.
Malheureusement en vieillissant cela s'est aggravé et il a commencé à ne plus se nourrir et à souffrir.
appel entousiaste de ma petite fille Erin, ses parents ont décidé de reprendre un chien. Leur choix s'est porté sur une tite Beagle qui fera leur bonheur.
dès que j'ai des photos je vous les mets.
Bonne nuit.
.

----------


## catis

alors,hier soir,je me tourne après avoir mis une buche dans la cheminée,il commence à faire frisquet,et là je butte sur un chien couché à mes pieds...chelsea je pense,mais lula etait aussi dans le coin,je n'ai pas bien vu,je me suis affalée de tout mon long,éclatée par terre,super,bien besoin de ça...je soupçonne chelsea,elle est toujours dans mes pieds...enfin,bien raide ce matin,forcément,comme quoi c'est super utile d'aller chez l'ostheo,on en tire de super profits...
je suis bonne pour y retourner...enfin,personne ne m'a vu et c'est bien dommage,j'aurais fait le buzzz avec une chute pareille,zut,raté pour la notoriété...mais vous auriez vu le vol plané.Et vous m'auriez vu gueuler sur les chiens après...pas triste..
bon,je refile au labo,j'ai une grosse foire ce WE,le salon agricole "OH LA VACHE!" à Pontivy.Et je prépare de terrines en bocaux...
bisous les fiiiilles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je n'ai plus aucune souplesse,je suis tombée comme une mer*e.

----------


## manou 85

Pffffffffffff ! pourquoi je rigole !!!!  

Ah oui parce que j'ai de l'imagination.
heureusement les chiens n'ont rien !!!  je sors !!!   ::

----------


## vahick

j'imagine sans peine la scène mais y'a pas la fée électricité dans ta ferme ??? les bûches ça y est je connais ça fait 2fois que je "m'affale comme une crêpe ds le jardin !!! bon journée médicale ce matin prise de sang et pm radio pulmonaire . c'est ok le médecin au vu de ma colonne vertébrale m'a "confirmé " que ça ne devait pas marrant ts les jours !!! bonne nuit les filles

----------


## catis

je confirme,les chiens n'ont rien,j'ai lourdement sauté par-dessus pour ne pas les écrabouiller,et je me suis affalée comme une m....voilà la vérité...et je le dis,mais heureusement que ce n'était pas filmé...tu peux rire Manou,ça devait être plutôt drôle,surtout que je ne me suis pas fait mal,je suis juste courbaturée...et sans doute à nouveau un peu déplacée de partout...
Bon demain je bosse comme infirmière,la galère...mais cath a négocié,pas jeudi,je suis sauvé vu le boulot ici c'etait juste pas possible..

----------


## vahick

eh bien contre les courbatures !!!!du sport !!!ha ha ha ça peu te faire sourire isa mais c'est ben vrai ma bonne dame !!!bon courage j'espère que toi tu lis tte l'ordonnance du médecin moi ce matin elle avait loupé la 2ème partie résultat 2prises de sang au lieu d'une et pour la 2ème pas de p'tit pansement y'en a qu'un dans la boîte !!!!dis moi isa t'as jamais un p'tit pansement dans ton matériel ?bonne nuit bises

----------


## catis

bien sure que si,j'ai un rouleau entier d'hypafix  avec des compresses,ça peut servir pour des pansements si ça manque,ou pour une prise de sang qui saigne beaucoup en cas d'anticoagulants,ou si il manque la pansement de la boite,je découpe et je fais un petit pansement,ça arrive souvent...elles sont radines tes IDE

----------


## vahick

oui j'avoue ma surprse mais il faut savoir que cette infirmière me pompait l'air depuis qu'elle avait su pour mon diabète jusqu'au moment où j'en ai dit 2mots avec celle qui dirige le groupe et depuis elle est assez désagréable au point que ma bibiche se colle à chaque fois entre elle et moi je pense que l'animosité dégage une odeur et c'est au point que je dois aller lui indiquer son coussin pour qu'elle reste dans la cuisine pdt la prise de sang bof ce n'est pas grave mais je suis tellement allergique que je suis allée me mettre un p'tit pansement même si elle est si douée qu'on ne voit même pas les piqûres . aller dodo mais que faîtes vous debout à c'heure ???moi j'ai déjà dormi 2h !!! bises

----------


## catis

et je me suis levée à 4h30...qu'elle vie!!!c'est le seul moment ou je peux aller sur internet,tous le reste de la journée j'ai bossé.

----------


## vahick

dis donc longue , longue journée !!!!dis moi isa  aurais- tu par zazar dans tes connaissances un avocat au mieux fiscaliste je paye peut- être des impôts dont je suis peut -être exonérée je vais voir où est la vérité en sachant qu'il est probable si c'est vrai que nul n'étant sensé ignorer la loi j'aurai juste la rage mais pas de remboursement !!!bonne soirée bises

----------


## vahick

bon je vais me répéter ce silence est vraiment pesant !!!en espérant que ce ne sont pas des ennuis qui vous rendent silencieuses !!

----------


## manou 85

coucou ! Yvette !! le silence est reposant.
Le temps étant à la fraicheur malgré le soleil, la température baisse et les chiens commencent à hiberner.
Moi, je me suis replongée dans mon arbre généalogique que je met sur l'ordi car j'ai la version papier et donc le programme est bien complexe. mais j'adore fouiller dans les archives.
toujours en soins pour ma gambette et en ce moment je refais une allergie aux pansements donc on va encore changer de marque.
J'ai une peau fragile ....
et toi Yvette  ??  et ta grande sauterelle comment va t elle ???
Les autres etes en forme je suppose ??

----------


## vahick

ah contente d'avoir des signes de vie !!!je suis tjrs un peu assourdie quand je sors au jardin on est en train d'enterrer ts les fils edf telephone c'est sûr qu'il y en a bcp en l'air !!!ça sera mieux mais c'est long et vraiment très bruyant au début iska avait une belle trouille !!!en plus depuis 2 jours s'ajoutait le bruit de taiile haie  ça y est c'est tt beau reste à attendre la facture !!!j'ai zossi des problèmes de chauffage !!!voilà iska a l'air en forme , elle est là à mes pieds , le jardinier était très surpris qu'elle se mette tjrs entre lui et moi  , elle le fait avec ts les étrangers !!!! aller soigne bien ta jambe manou

----------


## manou 85

Après deux mois ou j'ai essayé de me soigner toute seule......je suis bien contente de l'avoir confié à deux professionnelles. Il y a une semaine ou je nage dans la bonne humeur et la semaine suivante bien moins rigolotte.....Fabienne ne pratique pas le même humour mais elle est parfaite pour me soigner.
La fibrine recule et le rose ré apparait donc en bonne voie.
mes monstres dorment après une bonne gamelle.
Le jardinier doit venir ce mois ci pour tailler le catalpa et peur être raser le cerisier à fleurs qui perd ses feuilles et ne fleurit qu'une matinée par an car à chaque fois il pleut...
Demain pluie attendue donc peut être un peu de repassage.
je pense que nos amies infirmières bossent comme des malades.
Bonne nuit.

----------


## catis

et voui,ce sont les "vacances de la toussaint"mais pas pour nous...bien entendu...aucun repos d'ici la fin de la semaine prochaine...du coup je suis un peu crevée.
Ce we,grosse foire à Pontivy(bien bossé),puis lundi infirmière,mardi formation agricole,puis de nouveau infirmière...je vais tenir,mais c'est dur...
Pour les pansement ,en cas de peau fragile,met des bandes,voir des bandes autocollantes...mais pas de collant sur la peau...enfinc'est juste un conseil manou.

----------


## vahick

je viens de me précipiter pour demander à "gogole " ce qu'est un catalpa , je n'avait jamais entendu parler de cet arbre qui a l'air superbe .j'ai énormément d'arbres dans mes 55om2 mais pas celui là !!! bon au dodo iska vient de venir me dire bonsoir avec un dernier calin et malgré la sieste je baille !!.bonne nuit manou fais de beaux rêves

----------


## manou 85

J'ai une peau fragile donc les pansements collants (silicone pas pour moi) je met de l'aquacell extra avec du tubifast qui fait office de bas de contention. Moyen comme bas mais bon cela va bien.
le catalpa est superbe, il fait de magnifiques fleurs et ensuite de grands haricots il me sert de parasol l'été.
Aujourd'hui pluie. je vais récupérer mes petites filles ce midi on va aller au cinéma.
BOnne journée.

----------


## vahick

dommage je n'ai plus de place pour ce grand arbre!!!ici gris mais pas de pluie .bonne journée bises

----------


## Michèle B

me voilà de retour , toujours des problèmes avec mes chiens ,ma Tilla canichette de 13 ans 1/2 ans a fait un gros oedème pulmonaire début septembre , depuis elle est sous injections de dimazon (diurétique ) matin et soir , dose maxi et son traitement pour son coeur a doublé voir triplé , il y a des hauts et des bas , son traitement revient à 150 euros par mois , ben je peux encore garder des enfants et personnes agées 

comme vous savez je suis bénévole à la spa, hier j'ai toiletté une petite bichonne abandonnée mardi , elle était dans un sale état , des dreads locks, son poils étaient tellément collés aux oreilles que ça ressemblait à des pattes de lapins qui pendaient au bout de ses oreilles , j'ai passé 2 h 1/2 à la rendre belle , une petite chienne adorable , elle est réservée et partira mercredi , c'est génial son passage à la spa a été de courte durée et j'espère qu"elle sera heureuse

Contente qu'Iska va bien 

Ici c'est bruyant fète foraine et surtout travaux pour le passage sous terrain (passage sous  la mer ) pour rejoindre les 2 rives , les travaux devront etre terminé en mars 2016, hum s'il n'y a pas encore de retard

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir Michèle, 
les travaux pour le souterrain j'ai connu dans  mon ancienne maison en RP.
Cela a duré 6 mois jusqu'à ce qu'il s'apercoive que la courbe d'évacuation des eaux usées et pluviales étaient dans le maison sens  bien sur une fois tout refermer donc rebelote........ pb pour sortir les voitures bon un cauchemar.
Triste de lire que ta canichette a du mal avec son traitement mais elle est bien soignée et te rend tout l'amour que tu lui donnes.
ici, temps doux soleil bref cela fait du bien.
Mes deux monstres sont au taquet..cela bagarre sec dans la maison mais on va pas se plaindre. L'heure de la soupe approche le calme va revenir !!! 
bonne soirée !! 
Vous avez regardé "une chance de trop" ?

----------


## catis

on n'a rien regardé,lit!!!et une heure de plus de sommeil,le pied...
sinon,une des chatte en famille d'accueil chez une amie a été tapé par une voiture,machoire fracturée donc veto et opération...4 jours qu'elle etait partie.Comme elle a dû souffrir;
Je vais lancer un appel à dons sur FB avec la facture,tu devrais faire pareil michele B,et demander des maraines pour payer les soins?non?

----------


## Michèle B

je ne peux pas faire appel à FB pour des demandes de marraines pour ma Tilla c'est ma chienne et non 1 FA 
et puis tu sais  je n'y crois plus aux personnes qui disent qu'elles parraines car  quand j'ai adopté Chance que j'ai eu 21 mois en FA des personnes m'ont dit qu'elles m'aideront pour les soins de Chance dans le lot je n'ai qu'une personne qui m'a dit dernièrement si ma Chanconnette a besoin lui en faire part , 
idem pour Lady la canichette de cani-séniors (Manou 85 tu l'as connu ou plutot suivi son histoire sur le site) je l'ai eu  en FA  de déc 2008 à novembre 2010, elle avait 13 ans  puis je l'ai adopté elle avait 15 ans et de gros problèmes de santé , une marraine  m'avait dit adopte là je prendrai son traitement en charge , et rien de rien pas 1 centime, ma petite Lady est DCD en aout 2011, j'ai adoré cette petite canichette , c'était un petit amour

----------


## vahick

bien sûr que lorsqu'on aime les animaux on a tjrs envie d'aider encore faut-il en avoir les moyens financiers !!!!pour moi j'ai assumé les énormes frais de ma grande sauterelle mais je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer les soins des autres mal aimés !!hélas bien sûr encore moins en prendre un chez moi je suis trop vieille et trop fatiguée pour cela .j'essaie en priorité de participer à l'asso crée par ma petite- fille si dramatiquement disparue en mars 2013 c'est sa maman ma fille ainée qui la fait vivre ,il y a tant de petits malades à distraire , à entourer ça c'est ma priorité aussitôt que je peux trouver 3sous !!! bon dimanche les filles il fait un temps magnifique ici .pour celles qui auraient envie de connaître l'asso c'est"les sentiers de goanag" goanag voulant dire espoir en breton vous la trouverez sur facebook.

----------


## manou 85

Oui, je me souviens d'elle, une jolie canichette.
Une fois adoptée, les marraines s'en désintéressent et passent à une autre p'tite misère.
J'ai eu camilla en accueil en 2008 avec son chiot Charly (lui adopté à trois mois par une amie de la famille qui venait de perdre leur golden) mais Camilla, ma grosse dondon personne n'en a voulu malgré les 85 pages de nouvelles données journellement.;;tout le monde s'extasie  et commente donc bah comme aucune proposition je l'ai adopté j'ai jamais regretté malgré ses fugues... j'ai enlevé ma haie de tuhyas impressionnante mais pas étanche fais mettre un grillage plus solide et finit en balade en solo. elle avait même un copain pointer qui venait la relancer devant le portail mais non plus que des sorties en famille avec moman et les copains dans des endroits tranquilles ou elle pouvait chasser sans danger...eh oui même bien nourrit elle avait la truffe par terre;
c'était un amour de chienne (beagle harrier) et son départ m'a anéanti.
elle était douce, digne et avait de l'humour (l(il en coin quand je rappelait la bande ah oui son plaisir courrir après ou devant la voiture avant de daigner se faire pousser au cucul pour rentrer à la maison);

----------


## vahick

oh oui ces 4pattes nous apporte tant j'ai partagé pdt 2ans 1/2 la vie d'awaï magnifique léo de 6ans récupérée alors qu'un sale type avait entrepris de la faire mourir de faim pour se venger d'un divorce!!!elle avait tant d'amour à donner et tant de regrets derrière elle après avoir choisi de ne pas la laisser souffrir ( cancer des os )quel chagrin de ne pus avoir son regard si plein d'amour!!!bon en courses . bon dimanche

----------


## Michèle B

Vahick je n'ai jamais fait l'aumone, j'ai toujours assumé mes chiens , intervention  retournement d'estomac pour mon BA Vendome, rupture de la rate de mon autre BA Mick, hernie discale de ma petite Miquette , retournement d'estomac de ma chienne BBelge Hi-Fi et bien d'autres encore ......
mais quand on dit que l'on prend en charge le traitement  ou que l'on parraine un chien , on doit tenir sa parole 
je suis toujours prète à aider les autres , je crois que maintenant je vais la jouer perso , mes chiens, chats et moi , voilà voilà

----------


## vahick

bien sûr michele je n'ai jamais pensé que tu faisais la manche et je comprends ta déception quand les gens ne tiennent pas parole et je déplore que cela t'arrive  , je regrette de ne pas pouvoir aider les asso . bon dimanche , je vais aller faire courir ma bibiche à la plage ,

----------


## catis

il n'est pas question de faire la manche.Il y a des gens qui aiment les animaux et qui ne veulent pas en prendre avec eux,alors qu'ils  ont des moyens,il y en a d'autres qui prennent des animaux avec peu de moyens,nous faisons tous partie de cette catégorie,je trouve super que les uns aident les autres.
J'ai toujours aidé quand j'ai pu et je trouve ça normal.C'est vrai que maintenant,avec l'asso c'est difficile.J'ai une chatte en FA qui s'est fait taper par une voiture,il y a 126 euros à sortir pour son opération de mâchoire cassée,je vais sans doute faire un appel à don...

----------


## vosg'pattes

Peut être poser une urne chez le véto qui a opéré cette minette avec affiche explicative , Isabelle?Si le véto est OK .
Les clients de la clinique sont sensibilisés aux soins animaliers , et si on leur rend de la petite monnaie , ça rend le don simple.
C'est plus facile et gratifiant de donner pour un animal connu ou vivant à proximité.

Ici pas question de demander car ce sont mes bestioles , mais forcément 5 chiens ça en fait des soins ..J'ai adopté deux chiennes non stérilisées cette année , pas simple avec mon boxer entier ..donc en novembre j'en fais déjà opérer  une ; la galga et je decale un peu les frais pour ma basset qui supportera plus facilement un peu d'isolement au frais du chenil cet hiver pendant le pic de fertilité ..

Michèle. 150 euros par mois pour les soins d'une seule ,  dur dur ...Je ne sais pas si je pourrais .

Un petit aperçu de mes squatteurs de fourneau :

----------


## vahick

comment ne pas admirer tes magnifiques toutous et quelle organisation avec des chiens non stérilisés!!!ici après un gros portail bien solide bousillé ,une voiture avec des vitres éclatées j'ai tjrs fait stériliser aussitôt que possible mes gentilles compagnes !!!bon courage !!!

----------


## Michèle B

> .
> 
> .
> 
> Michèle. 150 euros par mois pour les soins d'une seule ,  dur dur ...Je ne sais pas si je pourrais .
> 
> Un petit aperçu de mes squatteurs de fourneau :


je n'ai pas le choix  , soit que je la soigne ou c'est l'euthanasie, j'ai adopté Tilla elle avait 5 ans 
mes animaux passent en priorité, je me prive ++++, en nourriture et le reste , 


j'adore la photo de tes chiens étalés devant le fourneau

----------


## catis

ils sont bien beaux...
Oui,j'ai déjà une urne chez les veto,ça rapporte peu,mais un peu quand même...Dans ce cas je faire un appel  sur FB,sur la page de l'asso;Avec des photos de la chatte avant après,la facture(qui n'est pas catastrophique,126 euros pour une opération à 20h un samedi soir..;J'ai rapatrié 148 euros d'une  cagnotte de dons " le pot commun"(et donc laissé deux euros pour la forme) pour payer la facture,c'est juste que c'était la cagnotte"coup durs",et que je vais essayer de la remplir un peu;
Le compte n'est pas vide,mais on ne peux faire face à aucune opération maintenant,et aucune sterilisation,on est à sec.

----------


## manou 85

Belle étalage de poilus, le bedon au chaud !! 
Nous avions une cheminée dans laquelle notre teckel se mettait sur le socle en briques bien  au chaud il caillait vraiment en Seine et Marne.
Club de tricot cet aprem; pas mal de copines absentes because elles s'occupent de leurs petits enfants.
Il parait que ce we le soleil va briller et que moi je vais ramasser les feuilles.
Bonne soirée les filles, moi je file pour être prête pour "une chance de trop".

----------


## catis

je bosse,je bosse,et sur quoi je tombe,une dame en train de cuisiner des cèpes ,ce midi,les boooouuuules,même pas le temps d'y aller...
Bon,on est passé à france bleu breizh mercredi dernier,on va être sur le télégramme ce vendredi,et je vais avoir un petit reportage sur la revue Terra....on deviens célèbres...

----------


## vahick

super !!!c'est la gloire !!!la pub y'a qu'ça !!!je vais sortir pour aller chercher le journal !!! faîtes de beaux rêves bises; zut je réalise que le télégramme vendu ici concerne le finistère !!!donc aucune chance de vous y retrouver!!!pourras tu me l'envoyer isa en l'imprimant ?

----------


## catis

Bon,aujourd'hui lula est allée passer une echo cardiaque car elle a un gros souffle,et bingo,insuffisance mitrale,il va falloir la traiter.Et pas seulement,en poussant l'echo plus loin on a découvert une "masse" d'1,3 cm sur sa rate,tumeur?on ne sais pas,c'est donc une découverte fortuite,soit on refait une echo dans deux mois,soit on ote la rate de suite.Bon,j'espère qu'elle va un peu profiter de sa vie chez nous...

----------


## catis

je suis une mauvaise mère,pas eu le temps d'aller voir la veto avec les résultats de lula...il va bien falloir lui programmer une ablation de la rate à la petite...si ça peut lui éviter un cancer.

----------


## vahick

ouf !!!!je ne sais tjrs pas ce qui ne va pas mais j'arrive à communiquer avec vous !!! pour combien de temps ??? depuis tt ce temps je ne sais pas trop s'il y a eu des nouvelles des unes ou des autres mais j'espère que tt va pour le mieux malgré les évenements angoissants . un grand grand merci à toi isa d'avoir passé tt ce temps pour m'aider . gros bisous

----------


## catis

ah,te revoilà ma vahick!!!super;..
Bon,j'appele la veto dans 10 minutes pour discuter à qu'elle sauce on va manger lula...je vous dirais les conclusions;

----------


## catis

Lola a eu une prise de sang ce matin,urée creat ok,on commence donc son traitement pour ses fuites mitrales,car madame a le coeur fatigué,et on va programmer son operation bientôt pour oter sa rate...voilà...elle a été adorable chez la veto,s'est laissée gentiment piquée,un amour...madame a donc un comprimé par jour pour son coeur,je cherche un équivalent humain moins cher....

----------


## manou 85

Bonjour les filles !! 

Sa vie  de galère et sans soins la rattrapent la jolie fille.

elle est entre de bonnes mains maintenant. Caresses à la louloutte !!

----------


## catis

on va tout faire pour qu'elle profite longtemps de sa nouvelle vie..cette tache sur la rate a été découverte par hasard,ce serait LA maladie des berger allemands,ma veto a eu raison de profiter de cette echo pour verifier le reste...

----------


## Coline54

Coucou Isa l'équivalent humain du fortek.r c'est le bénazépr.l c'est ce que j'ai donné pendant des années a mon Verlaine

----------


## catis

Oui,il y a plein de medocs equivalents,on va trouver.Sinon,elle sera opérée de l'ablation de sa rate jeudi prochain,pourvut que ça se passe bien.

----------


## vahick

tjrs le silence !!!peux-tu essayer de me mettre un message isa ? bonne nuit bisous

----------


## catis

un message ou vahick?c'est ou le silence?ici ça fonctionne bien...
sinon,oui manou,on lui fait plein de calins à la lola...de ta part.

----------


## vahick

bonjour isa ; j'espère que tt va bien pour moi je ne reçois tjrs pas rescue sauf pour mettre un petit mot qui disparaît après !!!! avez vous été  au marché ? pas trop froid ? bisous. super voilà que j'ai réussi à lire les précédents messages mais pas du tout par la "filière " habituelle. bonne journée à toutes malgré le froid . j'espère que vous allez pouvoir soigner lola .bises

----------


## manou 85

Salut les filles !! 

Du soleil mais cela caille 3° ce matin.   les poilus sortent au  minimum   Violette a essayé de profiter du soleil mais préfère le KNP d'où elle guette les oiseaux qui viennent au ravitaillement  : boules de graisse et graines de tournesol. elle en claque des dents d'énervement et va voit si la porte ne s'est pas ouverte; bref je me marre de ses mimiques. Jules en bon petit Prince cherche à piquer de la bouffe cela devient obsessionnel;
Bon dimanche.

----------


## catis

ici aussi il faisait bien froid ce matin,du coup,j'ai coupé du bois pour la cheminée,je bosse deux jours comme infirmière et je n'aurais pas le temps de le faire...
Oui,lula est sous benazepri*,c'est le cibacen* en humain,je crois que vahick en donnais à steren.
Et jeudi la belle sera opérée,splénectomie...pourvut que ça aille bien...
je crois que vahick a retrouvé rescue,mais qu'elle peut écrire des messages,mais sa page est blanche,elle ne voit pas nos messages,c'est bizarre,non?enfin,il faudrais que j'aille chez elle voir d'ou viens ce truc ...
bon bisous,je file au lit...

----------


## catis

Lula s'est endormie dans mes bras,c'est partie pour une ablation de rate,j'espère que ça va bien se passer..je croise tout ce que je peux..

----------


## manou 85

Souhaitons qu'i lne trouve pas autre chose !! 
On attend des nouvelles ! on croise les patounes !!

----------


## Coline54

Je croise tout aussi pour que ça se passe bien pour Lula, accroche toi ma belle
Ici c'est la cata totale, après Verlaine parti le 24 aout, c'est Vanille qui va  suivre d'ici peu son cancer se généralise a vitesse grand V hélas et pour couronner le tout Eliott mon vieux papy lab a un carcinome... opérable mais gros risque qu'il ne se réveille pas... pfff que de tracas avec nos 4 pattes

----------


## catis

ça va mal chez  Coline,ici ce n'est rien.On a donc oté la rate à lula,je suis délestée de  220 euros(160 pour l'intervention et 60 pour analyser le boyau...)je tiens à savoir si cette grosseur est cancereuse ou pas,même si ça risque fort de l'être...en tous les cas,elle est petite et pas invasive.Mais si elle est cancereuse elle peut très bien avoir métastasé...croisons les doigts pour que ce truc soit benin...
elle va super bien,mais elle me tire une gueule,mais une gueule,elle m'en veut à fond,c'est moi qui l'ai emmenée...
je lui  ai donné un antalgique ce soir,non prescrit,mais elle avait mal et ne se couchais pas,du coup ça y est elle dort.Voilà,elle va bien,a bien mangé,mais fait la tronche...

----------


## Coline54

Super pour Lula  :Smile:  la tronche elle la laissera dans son panier demain bonne nuit Isa

----------


## vahick

bon c'est tjrs pareil !!!!je ne peux qu'érire et après ça disparaît ,je n'ai pas retrouvé vos conversations !!!bise s

----------


## catis

mais si,tu es là,tes messages ne disparaissent pas du tout.

----------


## manou 85

Contente de lire que la louloutte est rentrée.
Fait la gueule bah y a de koi !! 
devait se demander c'est koi ce bin's ?
La retrouver ses mamans et ses copains et demain la vie reprendra son cours....
Elle lui a pas écouter ou fait une radio des poumons avant ?
caresses à la fifille et bises à Yvette en galère avec son ordi.
Je n'ai pas de messages si il y a une réponse mais comme je passe tous les jours cela le fait !
Bonne nuit les filles.

----------


## vahick

salut manou , tjrs des problèmes avec rescue , je ne sais plus quoi faire !!!j'espère que tu vas bien ( ta jambe ?) et tes 4pattes zossi . iska " déménage maintenant quand je l'emmène à la plage , réclame sa gamelle donc elle est semble- t-il bien guérie!!!pour moi bien mauvaise quinzaine , brutale hypertension peut-être provoquée par une chute à l'hopital mais ça y est ça redevient normal . gros soucis avec des travaux , on enterre les fils aériens mais plusieurs fois je me suis trouvée enfermée chez moi plus d'interphone ,portail bloqué !!!j'ai hâte que ce soit terminé !!! bonsoir manou . bises

----------


## vahick

salut isa voilà que j'ai réussi à ouvrir cette page avec semble -t-il un vieux message de manou !!!bon ma tension a repris un "rythme " normal donc je me sens mieux malgré mon anxiété provoquée par les travaux tjrs pas terminés ( depuis un bon mois et demi !!!) et outre le bruit un autre gros problème , enfaisant une tranchée ils ont bousillé les fils du portail et de l'interphone alors j'étais bloquée, enfermée chez moi là le portail a l'air de nouveau de fonctionner mais tjrs pas de sonnette . j'espère que tt va bien . bisous

----------


## manou 85

Ah les travaux dans la rue !! 
source de soucis.
Mais ils vont bien la finir cette rue. Tu as contacté la mairie ou ton assurance  pour ton souci ???  y a pas de raison.
Contente de lire qu'Iska aille bien et qu'elle fasse la gamine c'est bon signe.
La tension c'est bizarre comment elle réagit elle fait le yoyo .
Pas de news de la belle endormie ????  
J'ai pris RV pour le Jules chez l'ostéopathe, le merdeux  part en biais au démarrage comme il fait de l'arthrose sur les cervicales j'espère que ce n'est que cela. 13 ans n'est plus tout neuf !! 
Ma jambe on est sur du mieux : plus d'ezcéma donc plus de gratouilles c'est mieux
je peux dormir sur mon côté préféré le pied koi.
Bon bonne soirée les filles biz

----------


## catis

ben Manou,tu fais de l’eczéma,c'est le stress,tes chien t'en font trop voir...
Ici,les dernières nouvelles,alors avant hier je passe vers une ruche:abeilles énervées,dehors,elles aussi bien stressées(ça ne fais pas d’eczéma ces bêtes là,enfin on n'en sais rien..)forcément,un frelon asiatique leur tournais autour...j'arrive avec ma pelle(je ne donne pas dans la dentelles pour exterminer)il file,il m'a vu,forcément...
je reviens une fois,deux fois,pareil.Bon,doncje piège en urgence,bouteille coupée renversée,vin blanc bio(j(ai que ça pour mes court-bouillons d'escargots)et confiture trois fruits rouges de cath.
je me planque,il arrive,fonce droit sur la ruche,stop,puis passe au dessus et file direct dans mon piège,10 minutes après il nageait..;et bien ça me fais de la peine de voir une bestiole  agoniser des heures dans mon vin,mais bon,je suis trop sensible,et il faisait vraiment du mal à ma ruche.
Et  oui,c'est le premier que je vois et que j'assassine..le soir j'ai mis des grilles anti frelons à mes ruches(bon,ils peuvent passer,mais les abeilles peuvent mieux se défendre car le passage est moins large.
Sinon,on a oté le pansement de lula hier soir,elle a faillit me bouffer,normal c'etait tout irrité dessous,du coup on met de la pommade cicatrisante,elle adore même si elle est un peu craintive...

----------


## vahick

bonjour isa heureusement que tu es là pour donner des nouvelles !!!on a l'impression que tt le monde a disparu tyson , manou, la vosgienne , les michèle , le 83 j'en oublie sûrement !!!mais ça serait sympa qu'elles donnent des nouvelles . ce matin j'attends que orange me livre un nouveau portable , le mien est HS un an après l'avoir acheté il est heureusement sous garantie . on m'a envoyé une nouvelle pile mais ça n'était pas ça la panne !!!iska continue à se délecter matin et soir de ses 2 vaches qui rigolent avec ses comprimés d'antibio . elle est vraiment super ma bibiche quels que soient les médicaments , les soins aucun refus .elle a l'air en forme malgré son nez qui coule ,elle mange très correctement surtout quand on pense aux difficultés des premiers mois où elle était si malade , ne pouvant se nourrir normalement . bon après la tempête hier au soir c'est le grand bleu .bonne journée à ttes . au fait isa , je crois qu'il faut signaler la présence de ces saletés de bourdons à la mairie , car ils sont sensés rechercher le nid pour l'exterminer . c'est la loi qui le dit m'ont affirmé les messieurs qui sont venus détruire le nid de frelons installé comme l'an dernier dans ma cheminée ; mais moi ils étaient bien français !!!bises

----------


## manou 85

C'est pas bien d'exterminer les migrants (humour). un nid a été détecté dans le verger du presbytère de la commune les pompiers y sont allées pour les détruire.  
Ils font du mal aux abeilles ces gros bestiaux.
Luna a fait une réaction à son pansement sans doute. N'a pas l'habitude de montrer son bedon et de se le faire gratouiller la louloutte. C'est le sport de la mienne !! là elle adore !! 
Contente de lire que la bibiche d'Yvette pète le feu et mange bien. mes deux zouaves ont une laryngite (Violette parce qu'elle aboie beaucoup, pour JUles ???? mais cela toussote  bon ils restent au chaud et jouent dans la maison (oui oui cela sautent  sur le lit en redescend aussi vite, se poursuivent dans le séjour pour finir dans la grande panière devant la cheminée. Une vie de toutous d'appart en attendant qu'ils aillent mieux.
C'est vrai pas de nouvelles des filles. pour ma part j'ai fait une escapade chez des amis à Limoges : une réunion d'anciens soixante huitards : on a refait le monde et il y a du boulot.
Bonne journée les filles.

----------


## vahick

super d'avoir de tes bonnes nouvelles manou . pour moi vu mon âge je suis bien contente que ma bibiche ne cavale pas dans la maison où elle est seulement attentive à mes déplacements pour venir se coucher à mes pieds mais à la plage c'est une autre bibiche montrant combien elle sait bien courir !!!elle avait déjà 4endroits qu'elle affectionne dans la maison je lui ai maintenant mis un coussin en plus dans ma chambre . elle n'y mettait jamais une patte mais elle s'est montrée très soucieuse quand elle m'a vue bcp dormir (hypertension) et 3fois elle est venue me réveiller,je pense donc la rassurer en lui autorisant ma chambre bien assez grande pour 2et le coussin est là pour qu'elle ne vienne pas se coucher sur les descentes de lit !!!! bonne journée les filles

----------


## catis

pauvre Iska!!!dans la chambre maintenant,allez,un petit effort iska et tu dormira dans le lit moelleux...
je ne laisese pas mes gros courrir partout;la maison est trop petite...
Pour les frelons,il y en a partout maintenant,on ne peut pas chercher le nid parce-qu'il y a des frelons,ils peuvent être très très loin;surtout que c'est les premier que je vois...oui,parce -qu'il y en a un deuxième dans un autre piège,efficace la confiture de cath...

----------


## manou 85

j'ai entendu dire que l'hiver ils se terraient dans la terre !  Vu la grosseur d'un nid en exterieur cela doit leur donner du boulot.
Mes Jackots font 16 kg à eux deux  donc qu'ils tournent et virevoltent n'est pas trop génant fo juste faire gaffe ou tu poses le pied.
bien sur des léos ou rototto la donne n'est pas la même.

----------


## vahick

alors là tu rêves isa pas question qu'un chien monte dans mon lit la broderie anglaise ou le satin ce n'est vraiment pas fait pour ma grosse bête et de ttes façons je n'ai pas trop de place pour être confortable !!!il ne faut pas exagérer quand même !!!ses coussins ont tt le moelleux nécessaire à son confort et quand je vois la trace de ses énormes papattes sur le sol quand elle rentre du jardin pas question qu'elle vienne les essuyer dans mon lit !!!

----------


## manou 85

c'est pas cool !! Yvette !! mauvaise mum !! pov petite chienne qui couche sur de moelleux coussins;
Mes pin's font couette commune Violette avec moi et Jules dans l'autre chambre. Ce sont des terriers la couette synthétique leur va bien.

----------


## catis

alors chez manou c'est dans le lit...bon,ce ne sont pas des leo non plus...moi je suis comme vahick,il y a des limites.Juste en voyages avec tana,à l’hôtel,elle avait le droit de venir faire un câlin au lit le matin.Et dans le fourgon de mon père avec tana et ulysse,c'etait trop petit par terre,alors on  retrouvais tana sur le dos entre nous deux le matin ,et nous écrabouillée de chaque coté...trop drôle...et elle ronflait;forcément,sur le dos pour prendre moins de place,mais bon,un bestiaux de 70 kgs  c'est pas discret..
j'en suis à 6 frelons,le dernier nage encore,bon dieu...saloperie,bon,je sais ,on est un site de protection animale,mais là désolée,ces saletés n'ont aucun prédateur...pas de pitié,quitte à choper un mauvais karma...

----------


## tyzon

coucou les filles !! toujours des filles je suppose ??? y'a bien longtemps que je vous ai pas mis un p'tit mot... plus de notification... donc je pense pas à aller sur rescue...
j'ai passé un certain temps à lire tous les commentaires, les progrès d'iska, l'intervention de lula, les p'tits bedons des bestioles de vog' devant le poele... d'ailleurs ca me fait penser que les miens ne se couchent pas devant... trop chaud peut etre ?? ou alors, ont l'habitude de la fraicheur vu le tas de poils sur leur dos... et sur le carrelage !!
Ici, la vie file à une vitesse pas possible, le boulot à 100% en ephad est prenant... en plus de la maison avec quelques travaux de renovation, ma samba qui vieillit mais qui a toujours le meme regard enamouré sur sa moman... elle a les pattes arrières qui fatiguent et le fait de ne plus se retenir comme avant l'incite à me réveiller à 1h du mat, 3 h et 6 h !! j'vous dis pas les nuits... réveillée par un museau tout humide qui farfouille sous la couette ! et oui, la tenue d'Eve est toujours de rigueur pour moi... c'est comme ca que j'ai le plus chaud !!  
coté couchage, Capitaine a enfin franchi les quelques mètres noirs du couloir pour dormir... sur mon lit !!
Dora, petite barbuda espagnole en FA depuis septembre vient parfois le rejoindre pour me faire un calin..
Dernière nouvelle, et la moins bonne, mon papa s'est fait opérer de la valve aortique il y a 5 jours... mais le coeur a bien du mal a reprendre... et les reins en ont pris un coup... je sais toujours pas s'il va réellement s'en sortir... il est toujours en réa pour l'instant avec un _Ballon de contre-pulsion intra-aortique ..._ 
destiné a soutenir tout ca... mais ils arrivent pas à le sevrer de ce système... c'est pas très bon... enfin on verra bien..
voila un p'tit condensé de ma vie dernièrement sans oublier mes covoit !! Verdes-Montlucon A/R ce jour.. suis naze !
bisous mes belles, papouilles à vos poilus !

----------


## tyzon



----------


## vahick

quel plaisir de te lire sandrine même si ttes les nouvelles ne sont pas brillantes je souhaite que ton papa s'en sorte et profite encore de quelques bonnes années avec ses filles et petites - filles .tes poilus vieillissent bien sûr mais dans la chaleur de l'amour de leur moman eux qui ont tant subi de mauvais moments .ma bibiche vient d'aller piquer qqles bons sprints sur la plage quel bonheur de la voir s'éclater!!! bonne soirée et bon courage pour reprendre le travail . bisous et caresses aux poilus

----------


## catis

ah,des nouvelles de Ty,donc chez toi aussi les fauves arrive à dormir dans le lit...bravo!!!Ben oui,la samba vieillit,normal...elle est plus toute jeune,mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a profité de sa deuxième vie!!!il vaut mieu finir heureux que le contraire,non?
Pour ton papa,oui,ça ne va pas trop...j'espère qu'il va s'en sortir...je croise tout pour lui...
j'en reviens à mes frelons asiatiques,et bien malgrés les pièges,une de mes ruches est morte et les frelons sont dedans à manger le mièl,et c'est ma ruche la plus forte,saloperie de bestioles,on est totalement impuissant....rien à faire...merde,je suis furax;

----------


## vahick

oui il y a de quoi !!!mais j'ai vérifié on DOIT signaler la présence de frelons asiatiques à la mairie qui doit agir en recherchant les nids sinon ils vont finir par éliminer TOUTES les ruches !!!!bon je commence 10séances de kiné ma lombalgie me rend la vie infernale!!!bisous

----------


## catis

le problême vahick,c'est qu'on sait bien qu'il y a des frelons,on a détruits des tas de nids dans le village,pas tous, forcément,mais en décembre ça ne sert plus à rien,les nids sont désertés et les frelons vont hiberner dans des cachettes,les nids vont disparaitre avec la pluie et le vent,et de nouveaux nids seront reconstruits au printemps.C'est au printemps qu'il faut piéger les reines alors seules, et détruire les nids,en décembre on est impuissant,il fait trop chaud,ils devraient être ou morts(les mâles)ou en hibernation(les reines).
Le gèle de cette nuit va sans doute détruire tous mes frelons,mais ma ruche est morte.
Aujourd'hui,de rage j'ai mis 5 poules autour,avec une barrière(elles bouffent les frelons),et je n'ai retrouvé que 4 poules,l'autre a dû sortir,pour aller ou?j'ai tout gagné...je laisse tomber,de toutes façons la ruche est détruite...

----------


## vahick

déxolée de ttes ces mauvaises nouvelles ta poule a dù faire une mauvaise rencontre ou préférer être libre que dans une "prison dorée "!!!!je plaisante bien sûr !!! moi iska a tt à coup vomi hier au soir !!!je n'en n'ai pas trouvé la raison :!!!j'attends de voir si son p'tit dej passe !!! elle finit ses anti- bio demain tjrs le nez qui coule je revois sa véto mais elle n'a vraiment pas l'air malade !!!vendredi pm hopital service pneumo mais c'est juste une surveillance avant l'hiver !!! bonne journée . bisous

----------


## catis

et l'hiver est là,bien là,du coup les frelons vont crever,et juste les reines vont hiberner,à quelques jours prés ma ruche aurait été sauvée,il aurais suffit un froid comme aujourd'hui  une semaine avant..;les boules;

----------


## vahick

eh bien grosse différence on est loin du gel ici 8° ce matin et maintenant que le soleil chauffe il y a 18°. nous sommes souvent très privilégiées et mon jardin est encore plein de fleurs !!!mes rosiers vont être épuisés !!! au fait j'ai un petit sac de poils pour ton amie fileuse . bisous

----------


## vahick

dernières nouvelles de ma louloutte . anti-bio arrêtés plus de fièvre c'est une inflammation ce nez qui coule mais les médicaments on va éviter ça risque de perturber sa digestion "trafiquée"par son opération .bonne soirée isa . bises

----------


## catis

et bien ce matin ma poule fugueuse etait vers les chevaux,j'ai mis 30 minutes à la chopper pour la rentrer avec les autres...la bourique...bon,tout est bien qui finit bien..
Oui,il caille aujourd'hui,0;-1 ce matin,beau le reste de la journée...la nuit s'annonce encore bien fraiche...
des nouvelles de ton  papa , tyson?

----------


## manou 85

Bonsoir les filles !! 

Temps gris et humide mais doux !! 
Grosse crise d'arthrose pas marrant ! plus de mains plus de pieds bref j'ai vécu doucement !! 
Cela commence à se passer et je retrouve un peu d'allant.
Mes poilus n'en manque pas. dernière c......E de ma bombasse, se retrouver dans le placard de linge, la porte refermée.
Heureusement Jules veille sur sa copine car j'avais rien vu et était déjà ressortit de la pièce. elle couinait, s'était assise sur son bout de cul et attendait.
Bo Noël approche !!  des idées de menu ?Pas de news de Luna ni de la poule fugueuse ?
Iska ve bien ?
Les poilus de Sandrine ont tout compris sur le lit c'est bien mieux !!

----------


## vahick

bonsoir manou contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles . on peut se serrer la main pour les vieilles douleurs donc je te plains en connaisseuse !!! en ce moment c'est kiné 2 fois par semaine pour lombalgie !!!iska elle a la forme malgré son nez qui coule . pas de club toutous les 2 samedis qui viennent , sa " meneuse" n'est pas là et moi je ne suis pas en état de suivre une séance !!!mais je fais du rappel quand j'arrive à aller en balade c'est important qu'elle réponde à mon appel et en principe aucun problème . ce noël va être bien solitaire mes 3 grands restent chez eux et ma plus jeune est en pleins travaux dans sa maison . bon je régalerai au moins mon estomac !!!zut je viens d'effacer tt ce que je racontais  je parlais de foie gras bonsoir les filles

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...etagne-126550/
manou,on etait sur l'autre post ces derniers jours,je sais ,ça perturbe...du coup,si tu veux suivre pour lula...on attends les résultats d'une analyse complémentaire pour voir si sa tumeur(lymphome du manteau)est agressive ou non,on ira faire des radio pulm,puis on décidera si chimio ou non.
Elle a une tumeur extrèmement rare.

----------


## Michèle B

ma petite canichette Tilla est partie le 23 décembre, elle a rejoint Pti Mousse mon Moussaillon parti le 10 aout 2015.Ils me manquent ++++

ma mère est aussi DCD le 25 novembre et la dispersion de ses cendres en mer a été faite le 10 décembre à Cancale, dur épreuve

----------


## vahick

bien triste fin d'année michele je te souhaite que la nouvelle ne t'apporte que des joies , le temps passant nous savons bien que peu à peu s'atténue le chagrin sans oublier ceux qui ne sont plus là . avec tte mon amitié

----------


## Michèle B

merci vahick

----------


## vahick

bon courage , je pense bien à toi en partageant ta tristesse

----------


## catis

Et bien ,je venais vous souhaiter une bonne année,mais notre Michèle la termine bien mal,on pense fort à toi  qui est dans la peine.

----------


## vahick

ce post a disparu ?

----------


## catis

non,on cause plus de l'autre coté,c'est tout..._ça fait doublon...mais je ne le ferme pas,j'ai la nostalgie,on y retrouve tous  nos toutous...et surtout les disparut...

----------


## vahick

bien sur OK

----------


## catis

oui,hier je suis allée relire quand Tana à été malade,puis mieux,nos espoirs,nos peurs,puis la fin,c'est la nostalgie ce post,l'histoire de tous nos chéris les uns après les autres...

----------


## vahick

et flûte de nouveau je ne peux pas vous lire !!!

----------


## vahick

bon je ne sais pas trop qui pourra me lire . du mieux pour iska , elle vient de manger et elle laissa l'herbe tranquille !!!mais elle allait mieux et était quand même repartie à brouter !!!j'attends qu'on aille me chercher un vermifuge chez le véto!!!pour moi une nouvelle chimio pour freiner le développement des mauvaises cellules . aucun espoir de guérison mais peut- être encore une petite rémission .youpi super beau soleil je vais aller faire un tour au jardin . bonne journée les copines

----------


## vahick

bon voilà que j'arrive à ouvrir sur ce post là !!!!

----------


## catis

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...etagne-126550/
voilà le lien vers l'uatre page...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu clique juste sur le lien,ça va t'y emmener...

----------

